# Post what you're doing right now!



## flyboyovyick (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, i should start.

Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!

Listening to DAB

Just downloaded a rom, ord kicking in


----------



## Master™ (Nov 16, 2010)

Replying to the thread...
Is that how it is supposed to work? Because everyone is going to give the same answer lol.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 16, 2010)

Master™ said:


> Replying to the thread...
> Is that how it is supposed to work? Because everyone is going to give the same answer lol.

Click to collapse



No, lol

What else are you doing apart from xda>?


----------



## -FuRBz- (Nov 16, 2010)

Typing.. lol.. on the bus on my way home 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## pulser_g2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Reading what trash has been posted on xda today that needs sorted (aka modding).

Then off to bed, half eleven here


----------



## mrtim123 (Nov 17, 2010)

at work


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

Being jelous of the guy with the G2 and downloading some music


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 17, 2010)

replying the thread and having some diet coke...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> replying the thread and having some diet coke...

Click to collapse



I prefer Coke zero


----------



## bruno1211 (Nov 17, 2010)

I prefer Pepsi Twist... 


ATM I'm in my bed, almost asleep...

`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`´`
Sent using XDA app from my Desire


----------



## lqaddict (Nov 18, 2010)

Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my XPS-M1530.
Gonna watch Spaceballs on Netflix on my TivoHD 
EDIT: Mother... no more Spaceballs in my instant queue


----------



## Adriench (Nov 18, 2010)

Gonna install a new Linux on my laptop


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 18, 2010)

Syncing my PS3 controller and playing Zelda: Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Nov 19, 2010)

Just finishing some work on a web node at work then off to bed, glad its almost friday and ready to start skiing soon


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Posting on this useless thread and finishing to write some articles, now going to sleep (3am)


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 19, 2010)

Finishing up some work for a client and listening to Last.fm thinking about what Icons I want to design for my Icon set.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 19, 2010)

Having some breakfast and monioring threads


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Stuck in traffic  listening to stevie wonder and wondering if the traffic is ever gonna end
> 
> I love chicharrones con salsa Verde

Click to collapse



Off your phone Man!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

reading this thread and preparing some articles for today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2010)

No it won't 

Have fun


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 21, 2010)

*...*



MacaronyMax said:


> No it won't
> 
> Have fun

Click to collapse



i did have fun 



			
				Mr. Clown said:
			
		

> Thread: Drugs, your views on them
> 
> We don't want to project and allowed these kind of discussions in our site and to our mobile community respecting the different public that currently visit us (children and under age) were other members can find these discussions not suitable; eventhough they are in the offtopic forum
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah I see.... 

Well then there is no discussion about that here then


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 21, 2010)

Worried about my results tomorrow...


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 21, 2010)

*..*



MacaronyMax said:


> Ah I see....
> 
> Well then there is no discussion about that here then

Click to collapse



That quote was a private message..
(it was my thread being closed due to the topic of our discussion)

swiftly moving on..



shr said:


> Worried about my results tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Chin up dude..


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 21, 2010)

I was playing Mirrors Edge on my PS3.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2010)

flyboyovyick said:


> I was playing Mirrors Edge on my PS3.

Click to collapse



Aadd Mee.... 

I have blackops but not much else  Plus im waiting for new batterys for controlers becasue they're completley dead


----------



## lonelykatana (Nov 21, 2010)

I am currently trying to write an essay, which I have been putting off for weeks.







"Describe how atmospheric circulation gives rise to high and low pressure. Explain how these pressure bands vary over time within the tropics"


*KILL ME NOW!*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2010)

Haaha


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 21, 2010)

*...*



MacaronyMax said:


> Haaha

Click to collapse



LOL!


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 22, 2010)

*...*

*The same thing me do everyday..?*


----------



## johnson8cyl (Nov 22, 2010)

Enjoying the replies on this thread.  Relaxing on my day off. Thinking really hard about the g2 since my gf is going with the mt4g. About to play split second on PS3.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 22, 2010)

@MacaronyMax: I guess your ps3 name is same as here?


----------



## EuroSpeed (Nov 22, 2010)

Typing out my Sociology paper.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2010)

flyboyovyick said:


> @MacaronyMax: I guess your ps3 name is same as here?

Click to collapse



Yup  

10Char.


----------



## jtom617 (Nov 23, 2010)

thinking about how bad i need to goto the bathroom and why im sitting here talking about it and not doing it

also pissed off that ridesafely hasn't told me whether the insurance company accepted my offer on a wrecked car or not, the woman on the phone said i would know by 9pm tonight and its 12am


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 24, 2010)

Eating a nice pastie in the attempt of helping shed off this man flu whilst waiting to be able to do some work.

Sucks about the car jtom617!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 24, 2010)

Waiting for a ridiculously HUUGE ps3 update to download over my ridiculously SLOOOW internet connection.........

Only 518 minutes to go


----------



## -FuRBz- (Nov 24, 2010)

counting the minutes until 5pm so i can be off work!


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 24, 2010)

conantroutman said:


> Waiting for a ridiculously HUUGE ps3 update to download over my ridiculously SLOOOW internet connection.........
> 
> Only 518 minutes to go

Click to collapse



BFBC 2?

10 charc


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 24, 2010)

flyboyovyick said:


> BFBC 2?
> 
> 10 charc

Click to collapse



10 points to you sir 

Edit;
Posted this while walking home from Tesco...... started to snow so had to put away the phone


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

*Loging out...*


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Watching a slow day @XDA due to Thanksgiving day, so posting on this thread...


----------



## Igotsanevo4g (Nov 25, 2010)

Waiting for Ubuntu 10.10 to finish downloading.

... 3 minutes left.... 2 minutes left.... 1 minute left....

DONE.

Time to burn


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

Igotsanevo4g said:


> Waiting for Ubuntu 10.10 to finish downloading.
> 
> ... 3 minutes left.... 2 minutes left.... 1 minute left....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...Even i burned it today...wasn't much satisfied with it...switched over to windows 7 again...


----------



## mjduke (Nov 25, 2010)

Customizing the crap outta my newly rooted Tab.

Sent from my GT-P1000R using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

I just reisntalled Win 7 too and it´s wonderful
I´m so happy



shr said:


> Hmm...Even i burned it today...wasn't much satisfied with it...switched over to windows 7 again...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> I just reisntalled Win 7 too and it´s wonderful
> I´m so happy

Click to collapse



Yaa...but i have kept it as a dual booting substitute...Lets see if i ever find it useful again!


----------



## jonjonk (Nov 29, 2010)

looking for a fair priced Samsung Vibrant on ebay.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

What is a fair price for you?


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> What is a fair price for you?

Click to collapse



May be some fairer looking Dollars rather than the old soiled Dollars!!!


----------



## AdrianK (Nov 30, 2010)

correcting *your* spelling 

You mean "you're" - Post what *you are* doing right now.

'Your' is for possession "Is that your house that's on fire?"


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 8, 2010)

At the hospital waiting for my wife to have ower second daughter

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> At the hospital waiting for my wife to have ower second daughter
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Congrats!

10char


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you. She's at 7 centimeters

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> Thank you. She's at 7 centimeters
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



CONGRATS MAN. Hope everything goes smoothly!

Currently im at work about to list 15 or so iphone 4's to ebay


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope it does. Ower first one had the umbilical cord wrapped around her neck.
8 centimeters know.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> I hope it does. Ower first one had the umbilical cord wrapped around her neck.
> 8 centimeters know.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



OUCH. When my son was born he had his umbilical cord wrapped around his neck... its deff a scare, especially on your first kid.


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes it is. She 10 centimeters finally

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> Yes it is. She 10 centimeters finally
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Im not getting it, 10 centimeters?

is that how far out so far?


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 8, 2010)

10 is when she can start to pushing

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> 10 is when she can start to pushing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Oh right.

Didn't know that.


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 8, 2010)

6 pounds 14 ounces 19 and half inches born 3:15 est

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## Five0nIt (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> 6 pounds 14 ounces 19 and half inches born 3:15 est
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Congrats

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 8, 2010)

FFXTDS said:


> 6 pounds 14 ounces 19 and half inches born 3:15 est
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah, congradulations


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Blessings for your new arrived!!



FFXTDS said:


> 6 pounds 14 ounces 19 and half inches born 3:15 est
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2010)

congratulations on the new baby 


just set off on a long boring train journey and discovered they expect me to pay 4.95 an hour for wifi......


----------



## mac4rfree (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new baby.... waiting for an call.. so moving around the forum.. tryin to learn few tricks....


----------



## raving_nanza (Dec 9, 2010)

*...*

cooking rom


----------



## norodaigh (Dec 9, 2010)

At work...telecomms, typing into XDA forum, having a good day...bad back though.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 9, 2010)

Trying to get revenge on a certain member


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 9, 2010)

conantroutman said:


> congratulations on the new baby
> 
> 
> just set off on a long boring train journey and discovered they expect me to pay 4.95 an hour for wifi......

Click to collapse



What train is it?

I'm supposed getting a train to north wales on the 18th of december. 

I think im getting a virgin train.


----------



## NotNow! (Dec 9, 2010)

*browsing the forums*

Browsing the forums

Listening some nice music


----------



## LitePro (Dec 11, 2010)

Drinking coffee and smoking a cigarette


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 11, 2010)

Eating hot noodles

Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Dec 12, 2010)

*...*

cooking a rom..

because of one registry dword, i lost all touch sensitivity on my device.lol

took ages to find.. sorted now though..

was having trouble with non linking .lnk files, but sorted that too 



spliff break!


----------



## orb3001 (Dec 14, 2010)

being ill


----------



## NickS_ (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got out of work, about to hop in the shower, get the GF from work and relax.


----------



## gavriel18 (Dec 14, 2010)

Watching the golden girls lol.



Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 14, 2010)

Felt crap all day. Browsing xda

Still looking for a netbook


----------



## alphadeeto (Dec 14, 2010)

orb3001 said:


> being ill

Click to collapse



lol'd you're already history.. 





I'm trying to get myself to sleep..


----------



## SharpIS03 (Dec 17, 2010)

Trying to post to get past some of the initial restrictions of registering.

5 minutes to wait in between posts?  Can't post outside links until after around the 8th post?  No option for signature yet?

Ah well, s'all good.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2010)

SharpIS03 said:


> Trying to post to get past some of the initial restrictions of registering.
> 
> 5 minutes to wait in between posts?  Can't post outside links until after around the 8th post?  No option for signature yet?
> 
> Ah well, s'all good.

Click to collapse



It's worth the wait 

Anyway, Welcome to the forums


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 18, 2010)

smoking on freezing balcony

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out why an app I am running on my phone won't configure itself properly, lol.


----------



## FFXTDS (Dec 18, 2010)

Eating this.






Sent from my HTC Liberty using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

watching Lethal weapon


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

waiting for what job interview at about 2pm now its 8:30am

also spamming the off topic


----------



## SAPPH1RE (Dec 18, 2010)

Still thinking about my HD7.. Ordered since last week..


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 18, 2010)

watching matrix revolutions, can't sleep almost 2:00 am here


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 18, 2010)

Same here 1.35am and can´t sleep, some music to relax


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

feeling sorry for you guys 

and still waiting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> watching matrix revolutions, can't sleep almost 2:00 am here

Click to collapse



I haven't seen you post here in ages, Welcome back from where ever you went 

Just woke up to find it's snowing


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 18, 2010)

been out in the snow and its 8 inches thick!!

Its stopped snowing now.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

flyboyovyick said:


> been out in the snow and its 8 inches thick!!
> 
> Its stopped snowing now.

Click to collapse



Saame.. But it's still snowing  I'll post a pic 


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/XDA/Random ****/IMG_20101218_150852.jpg lol


----------



## AdrianK (Dec 18, 2010)

MacaronyMax said:


> Saame.. But it's still snowing  I'll post a pic
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11809598/XDA/Random ****/IMG_20101218_150852.jpg lol

Click to collapse



Nice garden, looks at least 6x bigger than mine, must be a ***** to mow 

How much snow did you get? Only got about 2 1/2" here in Berkshire :-/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2010)

AdrianK said:


> Nice garden, looks at least 6x bigger than mine, must be a ***** to mow
> 
> How much snow did you get? Only got about 2 1/2" here in Berkshire :-/

Click to collapse



lol ,  Thanks 

Haven't got as much as flyboy but at least 10cm of it


----------



## iynfynity (Dec 19, 2010)

lying on my bed. i don’t want to sleep yet but it's already late.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 19, 2010)

2.46am here and heading off to bed...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

still waiting


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 19, 2010)

Its melted down to 6inches now. Don't think we will get any more snow as there is no cloud at all and the sun is out.

Will post pic

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 19, 2010)

Just installing Call Of Duty 1!!!!


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 19, 2010)

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## NoKeR (Dec 19, 2010)

Trying to get some sleep. Have been up all night with my 16 months old son and my 2 weeks old daughter. Both of them wont sleep during the night, and prefer to sleep during the day. 

Cant sleep so I ended up on the xda-forums, checking if the new 2.2.1 fw is available for the galaxy s. In the nordic region. But UK is the only ones getting the fw so far 

Have great xmas and a happy new year all of you when that time comes 

Lilja Sofie my 2 wks old daughter 






Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

NoKeR said:


> Trying to get some sleep. Have been up all night with my 16 months old son and my 2 weeks old daughter. Both of them wont sleep during the night, and prefer to sleep during the day.
> 
> Cant sleep so I ended up on the xda-forums, checking if the new 2.2.1 fw is available for the galaxy s. In the nordic region. But UK is the only ones getting the fw so far
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



shes so cute 
congrats 
psst: give them drugs to make them sleep at night ( dont tell anyone that i told you that  )

my bro told me that the snow is heading kind south east so next is turkey then jordan woo hoo


----------



## ssar23 (Dec 19, 2010)

Morning.

Having some breakfast & a cup of tea, contemplating getting ready for work soon,  browsing a few web forums & catching up on some emails.


----------



## shady503403 (Dec 19, 2010)

porting themes to the G2. 

simultaneously preparing to burn some trees.....


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm currently drawing on a cats face..... 
(trying out app inventor)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 19, 2010)

working...yes...on a sunday.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 19, 2010)

NoKeR said:


> Trying to get some sleep. Have been up all night with my 16 months old son and my 2 weeks old daughter. Both of them wont sleep during the night, and prefer to sleep during the day.
> 
> Cant sleep so I ended up on the xda-forums, checking if the new 2.2.1 fw is available for the galaxy s. In the nordic region. But UK is the only ones getting the fw so far
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man...you have a beatiful baby. Congrats.


----------



## mxcoldhit (Dec 19, 2010)

Getting jacked up on Mountain Dew!

Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2010)

mxcoldhit said:


> Getting jacked up on Mountain Dew!
> 
> Sent from my shoe, I mean....Epic shoe... I mean Samsung Epic! http://mobilehighway.blogspot.com/

Click to collapse



 I won some of that


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im drinking at home watching Resident Evil Afterlife


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Im drinking at home watching Resident Evil Afterlife

Click to collapse



i saw that in 3d cinema cool movie


----------



## flyboyovyick (Dec 20, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> Im drinking at home watching Resident Evil Afterlife

Click to collapse



OMG!!!  WTF?!?!?!?! 10.3% alcohol!!! What is it?


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

it is this, and it is GREAT.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Vacation time!*

Listening to music and packing my stuff to go to the beach


----------



## TuffPoo (Dec 20, 2010)

chatting on IRC


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

air drumming with music

reviving this forgotten thread


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2011)

Eating baby carrots and surfing the interwebs...


----------



## anfearg (Jan 7, 2011)

sitting in work wondering why my namebadge always ends up upside down????


----------



## booyakasha (Jan 7, 2011)

NoKeR said:


> Trying to get some sleep. Have been up all night with my 16 months old son and my 2 weeks old daughter. Both of them wont sleep during the night, and prefer to sleep during the day.
> 
> Cant sleep so I ended up on the xda-forums, checking if the new 2.2.1 fw is available for the galaxy s. In the nordic region. But UK is the only ones getting the fw so far
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lilja, I like that name. Reminds me of my ex, she was Serbian. Lots of "lj's" and tongue twisters like that. Wasn't easy for a lowly American to pronounce, however, making her mom say "three" or anything with a "th" sound kinda made up for it.

And I just woke up, trying to enjoy my last days off before classes start up again. Watching a show on Atlantis/Bermuda Triangle on History.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

In bed trynna get up  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## apesgrapes (Jan 7, 2011)

reading xda while having a dump.

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App while having a dump.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 7, 2011)

^ i doin that right now


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

Sitting in a beanbag, eatin cheetos, nekkid, on XDA 

Just kidding - working my job and browsing on here in between tickets


----------



## TheSilverStig (Jan 7, 2011)

Waiting in a parking lot sitting in my baller ass 2011 edge listening to pandora via sync- wtf a cop just circled my car twice? 

Sent from an Evo on steroids.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 7, 2011)

TheSilverStig said:


> Waiting in a parking lot sitting in my baller ass 2011 edge listening to pandora via sync- wtf a cop just circled my car twice?
> 
> Sent from an Evo on steroids.

Click to collapse



THEY ARE WATCHING YOU!!


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 8, 2011)

Fa---- 
Not fapping...




JK - Sleeping.


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 8, 2011)

Listening to the 10 voices in my head, 9 say that everything is ok and the 10th voice sings the Tetris theme song.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Posting on this thread before I start to see a movie


----------



## booyakasha (Jan 8, 2011)

Trolling around XDA. I need to go back to school, sometimes breaks are too long.


----------



## w4rheart (Jan 8, 2011)

Spamming

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## w4rheart (Jan 8, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## siidheesh (Jan 8, 2011)

Developing a few-click desktop app using my discovered universal unrooting technique (search the threads I started)
Sent from my Motorola Backflip using the XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

No, really??



w4rheart said:


> Spamming

Click to collapse


----------



## siidheesh (Jan 8, 2011)

U talking to me? If so then yes

Sent from my Motorola Backflip using the XDA App


----------



## drew2000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Working......well kind of.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Jan 8, 2011)

Woke up about 20 mins ago.

Might play Resident Evil 4 on my Wii.


----------



## mixxx18 (Jan 8, 2011)

customizing HTC HD2


----------



## stoyandim (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm browsing dimitech.eu


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Waking up (9.27am here)


----------



## mixxx18 (Jan 8, 2011)

now working on spreadsheets  I hate this job.


----------



## mixxx18 (Jan 8, 2011)

time for browsing! done with my tasks. browsing the new online community for gadgets http://taketake.com great UI!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

Goin to sleep its 2:10 am  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

First time here and doin revision for ICT exams.. joy! 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2011)

I just reset my theme and all my icons on my homescreen... Now I'm posting in this forum. 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Posting here and starting to see a movie


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

Listening to Aesop Rock and promoting Llama.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Waiting for my lunch hour...


----------



## Carla (Jan 10, 2011)

Listening to music and getting ready to play Dance Central


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Mastur-Doing my laundry.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Mastur-Doing my laundry.

Click to collapse



Gotta love multitasking!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Status upgraded to waiting for lunch.


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

What time is it where you're at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> What time is it where you're at?

Click to collapse



It is LUNCHTIME!!!!

1:14PM at time of writing.


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, it's 12:15 am here! Bed time here.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> lol, it's 12:15 am here! Bed time here.

Click to collapse



11: 16pm here. That's too early for bed. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

For my fiancee it is. I'm used to being up this late, I normally work until about 2 am now.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> For my fiancee it is. I'm used to being up this late, I normally work until about 2 am now.

Click to collapse



I work days but insomnia assists my evening activities. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Argent (Jan 10, 2011)

Laying in bed with my dog at my feet and doing some last minute browsing before getting some sleep.

Sent from my DROIDX using the XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 10, 2011)

Was that suppose to rhyme on purpose?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Was that suppose to rhyme on purpose?

Click to collapse



Feet will never rhyme with sleep, 
except for poets who aren't deep.


----------



## PatrickHuey (Jan 10, 2011)

Watching van Wilder on tv...with my girlfriend while my weeny....dog sleeps at the end of the bed. Ha!

sent from my V I S I O N.


----------



## PatrickHuey (Jan 10, 2011)

sent from my V I S I O N.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Going to bed in a while


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 10, 2011)

Waiting for work to end...


----------



## mixxx18 (Jan 10, 2011)

working as usual.. customizing HTC Leo


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

struggling


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Arrived to work


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Taking a break after studying work Power energy 

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2011)

Banning people over in the Banning Thread!

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banning people over in the Banning Thread!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse




Hmmmmmm
Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banning people over in the Banning Thread!
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



I know you dont like it when im right but technically youre only banning me


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 10, 2011)

youtubin some grime madness.. my god, my ears are starting to hurt..;/


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> youtubin some grime madness.. my god, my ears are starting to hurt..;/

Click to collapse



Search for the channel prankv/prank

Sent from my X10i


----------



## end1one (Jan 10, 2011)

chillin on my bed watchin tv


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Now gonna go back nd study circular motion.

Sent from my X10i


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Wondering what my boss really wants from me.


----------



## semmtexx (Jan 11, 2011)

Straight up laptopping it in front of the TV in my hotel room.  Yay work.


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

Yawning, just got up

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

Plus sankranti holidays in India :-D 

Sent from my X10i


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 11, 2011)

Booo... I don't have holidays...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

nothing...


----------



## bluewall1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm going to sleep, finally


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Going to work


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2011)

Some cleaning and more coffee...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 11, 2011)

Washing clothes. Woohoo

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Writing an interview with a Chef for our Portal


----------



## mxcoldhit (Jan 11, 2011)

Putting house up for rent

Sent from my Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Epic


----------



## FFXTDS (Jan 12, 2011)

watching the cop's look for someone who robbed the store next door to me

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

FFXTDS said:


> watching the cop's look for someone who robbed the store next door to me
> 
> Sent from my Liberty using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wondering why am I on XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

Getting a cold (I think)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Getting a cold (I think)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



That cold in Jersey? Get more fluids (doc always says to drink til you piss, could be referring to alcohol or fruit juice)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That cold in Jersey? Get more fluids (doc always says to drink til you piss, could be referring to alcohol or fruit juice)

Click to collapse



Definitely NOT a cold. It's the flu.  thanks for the advice.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT a cold. It's the flu.  thanks for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



I hate the flu... whenever I go down with the flu, it lasts a whole week. My nose goes on a marathon, my brain gets trippy (GF said I talk like a radio host), and I lie in bed wondering why aren't the pink rhinos doing algebra.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Selling my HTC Aria


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Selling my HTC Aria

Click to collapse



Ah... moving up?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nah it was just a phone I never used really
You know what I have and use, it´s on my sig


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT a cold. It's the flu.  thanks for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Go to the doc and get Tamiflu, Relinza, etc.  It will reduce the severity and duration of the flu. Faster you get it, the better it works. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Jan 12, 2011)

Eating key lime pie, drinking coffee, listening to pandora, looking up stickers and external hd's on amazon. Wishing I could focus on my new book, hitchhikers guide to the galaxy and wondering why my new autocad 2011 books haven't arrived yet. B&N's trusted sellers suck.

From a phone


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 12, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Go to the doc and get Tamiflu, Relinza, etc.  It will reduce the severity and duration of the flu. Faster you get it, the better it works.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Actual full blown flu is immune any sort of antibiotics. All they will do is to slow the tide. Better strategy is to eat right, stay warm and get Vitamin C, maybe some analgesics like paracetamol or aspirin for symptomatic relief. 

Having an immune member of the family taking care of you works too.


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fearing the toxic waste in my blood that comes from my borreliosis infection...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Going to bed 2.20am here


----------



## iFoxy (Jan 12, 2011)

im on twitter, and about to go watch sex and the city reruns


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fighting with a bad installation of Nero 10


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 13, 2011)

iFoxy said:


> im on twitter, and about to go watch sex and the city reruns

Click to collapse



Somehow, "and the city reruns" were completely skimmed over in my first run. Something is wrong with me, or something is right with me?



orb3000 said:


> Fighting with a bad installation of Nero 10

Click to collapse



Open Source FTW? Nero is just too bloated for my tastes.


----------



## Carla (Jan 13, 2011)

Watching Brooklyn's Finest and responding to a few student emails...The joys


----------



## Haze014 (Jan 13, 2011)

Eating my boogers.


 jk, I'm eating my boogers.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

same ol same ol


nothing


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Watching "run fatboy run" lol


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 13, 2011)

watching that nice lil baby kat getting the 
shibizit slapped out of it classic lol


----------



## Dirk (Jan 13, 2011)

Mentally correcting the grammer of the thread title 

Sitting at work, posting on my favourite forum until home time.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Mentally correcting the *grammer* of the thread title
> 
> Sitting at work, posting on my favourite forum until home time.

Click to collapse



Mentally correcting your "grammar"


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Mentally correcting your "grammar"

Click to collapse



loling at your post xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

Feeling fuzzy from all my cold and flu medicine (oh and 103.5° fever : cool: ) 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## johnson8cyl (Jan 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feeling fuzzy from all my cold and flu medicine (oh and 103.5° fever : cool: )
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Wow. On my way to doctor for the same thing. Best wishes to u. Hope u get better


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

johnson8cyl said:


> Wow. On my way to doctor for the same thing. Best wishes to u. Hope u get better

Click to collapse



Feel  better!! 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Haze014 (Jan 13, 2011)

Breakfast!!!

Sent from the destroyer of minds: my Epic 4g.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 13, 2011)

break 

10 cahR


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

starving


----------



## derhannes1983 (Jan 13, 2011)

Want some?


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 13, 2011)

derhannes1983 said:


> Want some?

Click to collapse



A vegetarian here! Watch it mate hahah  jojes man, just don't like the texture of flesh..

Listenibg to sone tunes, kotching on ma bed, thinking about tomorrow, school, actually I can not wait! Now for a 16 year okd that is madness, and no I do have friends, just a geek and very social!



That is all. Good Bye.

Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2011)

Wishing I had some soup. 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wishing I had some soup.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Reading your many begs for soup ....and shutting this PC right...now.


----------



## Haze014 (Jan 13, 2011)

Eating a chocolate chip bar.

Sent from the destroyer of minds: my Epic 4g.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Jan 14, 2011)

about to go to bed watchin telly charging my phone

was playin my guitar.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

Just starting work, glad that it's finally FRIDAY!


----------



## juggs (Jan 14, 2011)

Errr, posting about posting on some random forum in the realm of the internetz to a bunch of people I don't know.

Now I'm about to press submit reply.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Writing some articles for tomorrow´s XDA Portal news


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Writing some articles for tomorrow´s XDA Portal news

Click to collapse



Will check them out tomorrow

Aboht to go to school, whoop whoop! And then vodafone store to sort out texts that I've been getting, that cost me over £80 last month!


Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 14, 2011)

!PANDA said:


> Will check them out tomorrow
> 
> Aboht to go to school, whoop whoop! And then vodafone store to sort out texts that I've been getting, that cost me over £80 last month!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting for the day to end... I <3 work, but work >3 me.


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 14, 2011)

coming of a bender browsing xda looking for something


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Reading your many begs for soup ....and shutting this PC right...now.

Click to collapse



Just wait 'til you're sick, and a little hungry.... 0_o.   Oh yeah, I'm reading this thread...

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just wait 'til you're sick, and a little hungry.... 0_o.   Oh yeah, I'm reading this thread...
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Im wondering how many llamas there are now?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

suffering from noise pollution


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Im wondering how many llamas there are now?

Click to collapse



More than you'll ever know...  

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 14, 2011)

urbanengine1 said:


> Im wondering how many llamas there are now?

Click to collapse



That's like asking "how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"

The answer? Only Chuck Norris knows.

Now I'm stalking Chuck Norris, or is he stalking me?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Going work by bus as car is on workshop...
Too cold today


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2011)

Feeling ashamed for spelling grammar wrong.

Thinking how much better i'll feel once i get a few Stellas down my throat tonight.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 15, 2011)

Chasing my bird, Pipsqueak around the house.... She got out, and doesn't wanna go back in....



Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Going to a mid day party


----------



## vitalic100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ending a paper for the university about the Android Market.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2011)

relaxing after a busy day


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 15, 2011)

Doing a System Restore on my Acer netbook... It's new computer time. (I think)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 16, 2011)

Getting ready to flash another ROM yet again. It's an addiction.


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

eating chinese food


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 16, 2011)

Watching Packers vs. Falcons game.


----------



## CDTI (Jan 16, 2011)

Watching a movie...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## vitalic100 (Jan 16, 2011)

watching the game between Chicago and Miami.


Go bulls go!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nightly XDA round before bed


----------



## boborone (Jan 16, 2011)

Charging phone for a fresh flash


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jan 16, 2011)

At work (3AM EST). Love my job because all I do is watch movies, tv shows, and surf XDA while getting paid. 

Sucks though... I want to go to Radioshack to make a jig and test it out but obviously I can't. Grr!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Decided to re flash my Leo now


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

doing the whites


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Reading news paper and drinking my tea


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 16, 2011)

Watching Seahawks vs. Bears game.


----------



## mxcoldhit (Jan 16, 2011)

Watching the seahawks and bears game

Sent from my Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Shoe.... I mean my Samsung Epic


----------



## Volcacius (Jan 16, 2011)

Studying Romanticism :S


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

freezzinnng


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

looking for a theme


----------



## mmegalodon (Jan 16, 2011)

Enjoying a Sierra Nevada and watching the Bears.

SWYPED from my SUPASONIC


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching Jets vs. Patriots.


----------



## Scabes24 (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching the game while swapping the bindings on my snowboard.

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jan 17, 2011)

Just flashed to Firefly 1.0 on my Captivate. 

AMAZING.

Playing BlackOps in a few...


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching the show Firefly 

Sent from my Captivate running Firefly


----------



## 7olycon7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Playing with my newly downloaded liberty 1.0 rom )) this thing is rid-diculously fast and smooth!!  Excellent work. Just came over tonight from fission 2.5.7 which is a great rom in its own right. But this one is simply faster imho! Thanks guys

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## vbetts (Jan 17, 2011)

What has been seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

7olycon7 said:


> Playing with my newly downloaded liberty 1.0 rom )) this thing is rid-diculously fast and smooth!!  Excellent work. Just came over tonight from fission 2.5.7 which is a great rom in its own right. But this one is simply faster imho! Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Goofing off.


----------



## vbetts (Jan 17, 2011)

Sakai, do not ever live with your parents or visit your parents and stay awake at night...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 17, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Sakai, do not ever live with your parents or visit your parents and stay awake at night...

Click to collapse



????

/at work, so I might miss out on tantalizing pictures depicting illicit activities, like racing llamas. 
//I have no idea why you are saying that
///I have no idea what I'm saying either...


----------



## vbetts (Jan 17, 2011)

No llama jokes right now...I can't handle it. What has been seen cannot be unseen....


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jan 17, 2011)

xBarbarian said:


> Watching the show Firefly
> 
> Sent from my Captivate running Firefly

Click to collapse



How ironic... LOL


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

On the way to office


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 17, 2011)

But its a holiday??? 

Getting out of brd 





orb3000 said:


> On the way to office

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Jan 20, 2011)

Checking email and trying not to fall asleep :/


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 20, 2011)

Back to XDA after a long holiday!


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

shr said:


> Back to XDA after a long holiday!

Click to collapse



spamming xda... err.... I mean posting useful things


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

posting in bed


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2011)

Feeding my birds...and posting here (there, everywhere)

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## iammodo (Jan 20, 2011)

Fixing blackberrys. Everyone of them is reminding me why I hate them 

Sent from my NCC-74656!


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 20, 2011)

Sitting in English 1302 waiting for my professor to get here.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

EuroSpeed said:


> Sitting in English 1302 waiting for my professor to get here.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



zzzz..z.z.z.z.z.z.zz.z...z.z.z.z.z..z.z.z.z....z


----------



## vbetts (Jan 21, 2011)

Still mastur- Sitting in my chair.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wondering when I'm going to get tired. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 21, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Still mastur- Sitting in my chair.

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Wondering when I'm going to get tired.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Combine these two answers and... mastathon?


----------



## Dirk (Jan 21, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Wondering when I'm going to get tired.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wondering when i'm gonna wake up!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2011)

Having snow fall on my head cuz someone left the window open behind my bed and I'm too short to reach it and close it....

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## iammodo (Jan 23, 2011)

In a club :-( but rocking a star wars top !

Sent from my NCC-74656!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

iammodo said:


> In a club :-( but rocking a star wars top !
> 
> Sent from my NCC-74656!

Click to collapse



Thinking how much nerd you are 

jk

trying to plan my time while xdaing


----------



## iammodo (Jan 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Thinking how much nerd you are
> 
> jk
> 
> trying to plan my time while xdaing

Click to collapse



Well got a few complements on the shirt and some people even noticed my android plugs. Now recovering form being that social 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dealsaremine (Jan 23, 2011)

trying to reach enough post counts so I am allowed to have a signature


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 23, 2011)

Trying to finish off my History Essay which is overdue, about to have dinner, being distracted on XDA, and on Facebook atm...


----------



## Archer (Jan 23, 2011)

Trying to slow time so Monday morning doesn't come.


----------



## Kamzy (Jan 23, 2011)

Laughing at the people in #HTC-EVO


----------



## zinty (Jan 23, 2011)

*Wow*

Am charging my phone and getting ready to install apps into my newly flashed android rom by mdj and going to eat too now, i feel like am going to give ms boys a call for making their os eat up my calling cards in my hd2 running wp7 yesterday.


----------



## PsHegger (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm reading the xda forum

Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> Trying to finish off my History Essay which is overdue, about to have dinner, being distracted on XDA, and on Facebook atm...

Click to collapse



about the same. should be finishing some assignments but I keep getting distracted.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2011)

its 3 am and im f***ing studying f***ing calculus sh**


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm searching software for my Android.


----------



## gabu05 (Jan 24, 2011)

Driving! 

I kid, I kid. Waiting for my car to warm up before driving 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2011)

Going back to sleep... Gooooood Nite.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Waiting for a bus....

boooooooooriing


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 24, 2011)

working... pew pew pew.

SOOO MANY KEYBOARDS IM BUCKING FORED.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2011)

Not having a fever (finally!!) And craving Turkish coffee.

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## Amber18 (Jan 25, 2011)

getting ready to watch Pretty Little Liars <3


----------



## dkyle (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got in from the gym.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not having a fever (finally!!) And craving Turkish coffee.
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Heya girl! Nice to see you back


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 27, 2011)

Getting ready for my Bday tomorrow 
Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 27, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Getting ready for my Bday tomorrow
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wahey!

Happy birthday buddy! How old are you?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Jan 27, 2011)

Just surfing the net, recording study times for the day, and getting ready to go brush teeth/take shower so I can hit the sack.


----------



## dkyle (Jan 27, 2011)

Watching this latest saw movie. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 27, 2011)

13 probably the youngest android hacker here.

sent from my ultimate device of evil awesomeness that will kick your butt and make my bacon at the same time


----------



## z4ppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Texting, looking for ROMs, listening to music and awaiting dinner.


----------



## a4ol (Jan 27, 2011)

12AM, tired but playing with my new laptop...


----------



## `kook (Jan 27, 2011)

2am and comedy central


----------



## lizard1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Getting ready to get the kids ready for school.


----------



## Ebvad (Jan 28, 2011)

Waiting for my Bag o Crap


----------



## kdj67f (Jan 28, 2011)

It's 11:40 pm, I have another hour and twenty minutes before shift end. Mandatory 10 hour days at the factory, so I am surfing the web on company time. For $33.44 an hour


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

kdj67f said:


> It's 11:40 pm, I have another hour and twenty minutes before shift end. Mandatory 10 hour days at the factory, so I am surfing the web on company time. For $33.44 an hour

Click to collapse



Wonderful! I get paid to do the same thing.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Jan 28, 2011)

Getting bored....Hell Yeah!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 28, 2011)

Getting ready to leave the office after a long week. Wait... which work-week was ever short?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2011)

Making an english muffin... With Strawberry jam!      

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## snellc001 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beginning a 3 day 36 hour work weekend.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 28, 2011)

Learning how to play clocks by coldplay on guitar, best song ever

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Playing with my brothers' les paul junior
some slash's solos and moves will never get them right xD



























*cough* epiphone *cough*


----------



## Zukari (Jan 28, 2011)

*Work... stuff.*

Right now I am standing in a busy ass mall watching a lot of awkward people walk around.

I work at a T-mobile in the mall, its a part time gig I Picked up for the low monthly bill on my cell.  Pretty fly.

But let me tell you about boring, I mean - literally half my day is standing here trolling these forums, or reddit.  I guess I am not complaining.

Trying to find a new rom for my vibrant, while listening to Band of Horses - ignoring the faces and voices of hundreds as they walk past.  For someone like me, that's the hardest part...  

Oh, and I work next to a victorias secret - so thats nice too.


----------



## wdfowty (Jan 28, 2011)

Sitting here, trying to decide on playing blackops, or to do homework...








...needless to say, homework shall wait until tomorrow.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Jan 29, 2011)

wdfowty said:


> Sitting here, trying to decide on playing blackops, or to do homework...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol at home but unable to play black ops at the moment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

Causing trouble... as usual ;-) 

Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting ready to go to a concert 

Edit: not going anymore


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Getting ready to go to a concert
> 
> Edit: not going anymore

Click to collapse




Time for thread spam then??
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Time for thread spam then??
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



yup 


Spamming threads


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup
> 
> 
> Spamming threads

Click to collapse




Woo hoo!! ♪♪♪ Me too!!
Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 29, 2011)

Just sold my old N95 on ebay...... sold within 2 minutes of being listed 
Coming to a used phone shop near you with a 50% markup soon.....


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 30, 2011)

scrawling the forums for any news on biffmod 2.2
kinda sucks :-(


----------



## Mr.Mac™ (Jan 30, 2011)

Just lurking on forum to find an updated and stable ROM for my HTC Touch HD


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 30, 2011)

getting ready to go out and get kit for a trip up to lake district


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2011)

Listening to my downstairs neighbors little dog cry, whine,howl and bark his/her little heart out and getting another migraine :-( 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 30, 2011)

lisfening to my brither play the saxophone, doing h/w
lusting a hd2


----------



## waitforit... (Jan 30, 2011)

Twittering...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Falling for android 

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 31, 2011)

Wondering why am I on work...


----------



## boborone (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking a smoke break from Alex Jones movies


----------



## frigid (Jan 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Causing trouble... as usual ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Llama powered N1 courtesy of the xda app! Llama Power!!

Click to collapse



Laying with this persons mom



Swped from my	HTC HD2 using tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting in the frigid weather for my bus to come, hoping I have both testicles by the time I get to school.

This post was brought to you in part by my Nexus One because I'm feeling lazy


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2011)

frigid said:


> Laying with this persons mom
> 
> 
> 
> Swped from my	HTC HD2 using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ew. My mom is 74 and uses a walker.

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 31, 2011)

Aiming for 1,000 post


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 31, 2011)

Getting ready for school. Wondering why my fish are all dead. And wondering what rom I should flash. Thinking bionix-v.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## The Andropirate (Jan 31, 2011)

Eating and eating now drinkin water going see my mail


----------



## Dirk (Jan 31, 2011)

Stuck in bloody traffic. I blame everyone above me and you are all hereby banned!


----------



## GutenLinux (Feb 1, 2011)

hacking Samsung Galaxy S (SHW-M110S) firmware .


----------



## Dirk (Feb 1, 2011)

GutenLinux said:


> hacking Samsung Galaxy S (SHW-M110S) firmware .

Click to collapse



A worthy endeavor!

Good luck


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Testing xdandroid 

Sent from my MSM using XDA App


----------



## olyloh6696 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wanting a HD2 so bad it hurts :/

Sent from my Orange San Francisco using XDA App


----------



## Kingnothing9 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sitting in a lounge at my school waiting for my next class to start in an hour.


----------



## Alexéin (Feb 1, 2011)

coding in c++


----------



## JCeppli (Feb 1, 2011)

Now i changing mod on my Milestone.


----------



## Mr. Blobby (Feb 1, 2011)

Currently, i am browsing the web trying to find a meaning to life.....


----------



## Christo_69 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Blobby said:


> Currently, i am browsing the web trying to find a meaning to life.....

Click to collapse



I think I just found it....  It's right over there-------->


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Blobby said:


> Currently, i am browsing the web *trying to find a meaning to life.....*

Click to collapse



You can only do that by going to a mountain where ther are noone, and without any kind of technology, sit for a few hours, and try to figure out these stuff... 

Proud owner of a Touch Pro2 dual booting windows mobile and android


----------



## Dirk (Feb 2, 2011)

Waiting for the kitchen staff to prepare my hot breakfast!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2011)

Going to take a nap.... zzzzz zzzzz zzzzz zzzzz 

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 3, 2011)

Deciding if I should buy this Acura TSX on Forza 3 or not haha


----------



## bushbrother (Feb 4, 2011)

making 10 posts so I am able to ask a sensible question regarding a bug on the recent ROM I flashed


----------



## Demon_man (Feb 4, 2011)

getting bored with Borderlands DLC The UnderDome


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2011)

Getting annoyed by dumb posts and deciding what new computer I should buy. (Or actually thinking about deciding what new computer to buy :-D )

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## astar26 (Feb 5, 2011)

Trying to find something/someone to entertain me, not success yet


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2011)

astar26 said:


> Trying to find something/someone to entertain me, not success yet

Click to collapse



Join our mafia and you will...






(no guarantee on that )


----------



## olyloh6696 (Feb 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Getting annoyed by dumb posts and deciding what new computer I should buy. (Or actually thinking about deciding what new computer to buy :-D )
> 
> I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it

Click to collapse



3 Words: Samsung Galaxy Tab


----------



## luxb (Feb 5, 2011)

Browing forums.


----------



## calgeek (Feb 5, 2011)

eating breakfast


----------



## german103 (Feb 5, 2011)

Diligently searching for a new phone


----------



## paready (Feb 5, 2011)

Trying to figure out why my evo won't enable mobile data, and wondering how long it will take me to get to 10 posts so I can put a logcat in the development thread for Shinzul's gingerbread wimax alpha.


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 5, 2011)

to the person above me:

count to 10k

i believe you are searching for this?


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking online for a Honda Civic EG6 Hatch and a Acura Intregra DC2 with no rust.. Also looking for a strong screen protector to put on my new HD2 when it comes on monday since I cracked my hd2 screen...fml


----------



## dkyle (Feb 6, 2011)

Wandering why I'm still awake at 4:30 in the morning and hoping I'm not hangover tomorrow. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## prosciutboy (Feb 6, 2011)

I know why I am still awake at 5am but really hope to go to sleep soon.

What else am I doing... leaving useless comments in order to reach the 10 comments and be allowed to post "interested" things on the developers thread.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 6, 2011)

Just bragging to everyone that on friday i bought a G1 off eBay!

(then again you all probably have HD2's so........... no match really, but im happy and i would probably be spoilt if i had a HD2 right now.)


----------



## iammodo (Feb 6, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> Just bragging to everyone that on friday i bought a G1 off eBay!
> 
> (then again you all probably have HD2's so........... no match really, but im happy and i would probably be spoilt if i had a HD2 right now.)

Click to collapse



I just sold my 3 g1 phones loved them, amazing little phones. Remember to over clock it. 

Sent from my GTI-9000 Using that XDA app thingy


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 6, 2011)

iammodo said:


> I just sold my 3 g1 phones loved them, amazing little phones. Remember to over clock it.
> 
> Sent from my GTI-9000 Using that XDA app thingy

Click to collapse



Wasn't by any chance a white one in good condition, unboxed with charger and usb lead?

Sold for £49.17?


----------



## iammodo (Feb 6, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> Wasn't by any chance a white one in good condition, unboxed with charger and usb lead?
> 
> Sold for £49.17?

Click to collapse



Mine all went for £70 or more. 

Sent from my GTI-9000 Using that XDA app thingy


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh right!! Could i possibly PM you for some help sometime?


----------



## iammodo (Feb 6, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> Oh right!! Could i possibly PM you for some help sometime?

Click to collapse



Yer if you want. 

Sent from my GTI-9000 Using that XDA app thingy


----------



## bubby323 (Feb 7, 2011)

Watching the superbowl and talking to my girlfriend. what a life.

Sent from my SCH-I400 using XDA App


----------



## PalmerCurling (Feb 7, 2011)

bubby323 said:


> Watching the superbowl and talking to my girlfriend. what a life.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I400 using XDA App

Click to collapse



This.
Life is grand.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Grimsblood (Feb 7, 2011)

Ramming my head into a wall while I get grey hair because I can not tether my phone to my PS3 in any way!


----------



## ruvort (Feb 7, 2011)

Grimsblood said:


> Ramming my head into a wall while I get grey hair because I can not tether my phone to my PS3 in any way!

Click to collapse



Best way I've found is to tether your laptop to your phone and then run ethernet connection from the laptop to the PS3.

Sent from my Droid running yummy Gingerbread


----------



## nioBee (Feb 7, 2011)

Checking my mail and waiting to get 10 posts in order to be able to write in developers area...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2011)

Flashing my phone


----------



## scotths (Feb 9, 2011)

Making my first post on xda... Need to make 9 more like this then I can post my feed back on themes I am testing.

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## romaco1971 (Feb 9, 2011)

Waiting for a soccer game on tv portugal
argentina

Sent from my GT-P1000L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rem3Dy (Feb 9, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> 3 Words: Samsung Galaxy Tab

Click to collapse



Why would you buy a galaxy tab when a ton of awesome tablets are about to go on sale?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## VorTechS (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm currently being a bit of a post-whore to boost my count sufficiently that I can publish a Windows Phone 7 HOWTO, for people struggling to get POP/IMAP mail working when auto-discovery settings don't work.

There wasn't such help here, or anywhere else I could find - but I managed to find the answer myself eventually and thought it might be useful to others who run into the same problem!

(I'm probably completely mis-guided on that assumption... )


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2011)

Playing with my new cr-48  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats 

Nothing


----------



## mfreywald (Feb 11, 2011)

Watching Stripes on Showtime Extreme.


----------



## frigid (Feb 11, 2011)

Watching that gay show jersey shore and looking for the remote

Swyped from my HTC HD2 using tapatalk


----------



## LikeAG2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Playing around with my new LE Nexus S ;D


----------



## psyhound (Feb 11, 2011)

Getting pissed off... 

Sent from my HTC Tattoo using XDA App


----------



## plasmadragon007 (Feb 11, 2011)

Watching family guy while eating a big bowl of cocoa pebbles


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

sitting in bed and browsing the web


----------



## Pizzalover83 (Feb 11, 2011)

oh yeah forgot......im sitting at my kitchen table on my 4 yr old dell laptop running ubuntu/xp dual boot trying to get 10 posts on this forum 

EDIT: wait 2011....it is now 5 yrs old now


EDIT2: and hellllloooooo 10 posts


----------



## fuglsworth (Feb 11, 2011)

Pizzalover83 said:


> oh yeah forgot......im sitting at my kitchen table on my 4 yr old dell laptop running ubuntu/xp dual boot trying to get 10 posts on this forum
> 
> EDIT: wait 2011....it is now 5 yrs old now
> 
> EDIT2: and hellllloooooo 10 posts

Click to collapse



+420 internets to you my friend
And I'm on xda whilst I should be working 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using XDA App


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 11, 2011)

Pizzalover83 said:


> oh yeah forgot......im sitting at my kitchen table on my 4 yr old dell laptop running ubuntu/xp dual boot trying to get 10 posts on this forum
> 
> EDIT: wait 2011....it is now 5 yrs old now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Losing track of what year it is.....

Sign of old age



lol


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 11, 2011)

Just about to play Super Mario Galaxy 2 on my Wii!

Woo!!

Then maybe some Goldeneye or Mario Kart.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Feb 11, 2011)

going home!


----------



## Xenplex (Feb 11, 2011)

Trying to get my ass in bed 
I should get some sleep xD
But posting to XDA is far more interesting!


----------



## EzZn0 (Feb 13, 2011)

surfing xda and facebook


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

Listening to Rise Against. Waiting for answers on different threads hoping to finally work out my problem.


----------



## Btros (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm at work. Trying to get up to 10 posts so I can actually post in real threads.


----------



## nathanpc (Feb 15, 2011)

Playing with my new HTC Touch Pro2 that I bought today


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 15, 2011)

Laughing at people who have to scramble for 10 posts haha

-There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-


----------



## Btros (Feb 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Laughing at people who have to scramble for 10 posts haha
> 
> -There is a 35% chance that right now I'm on the toilet-

Click to collapse



There should be like a quiz that you can take to bypass the 10 post rule to post in development forums so you can prove you're not a newbie/bot.


----------



## AmeriCanAndroid (Feb 15, 2011)

im sitting 
in my living room
alone
on my birthday
and its valentines day


----------



## ragnarokx (Feb 15, 2011)

It's my birthday too. Happy birthday! Oh and what I'm doing: sitting in the bathroom using Tapatalk =P

Sent by a little green robot


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2011)

nathanpc said:


> Playing with my new HTC Touch Pro2 that I bought today

Click to collapse



Great to see a fellow TP2er here 

Thinking about nand flashing android 

And happy birthday for both of you guys

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Gonbroh (Feb 15, 2011)

Gaming a bit and checking out xda when the game has to load...


Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## alpine80 (Feb 15, 2011)

*The magic "10" posts*

I too am at work trying to get to ten posts so I can post in a big boy forum to find out why, now that I have installed honeycomb (marketplace, GApps etc.)  on my nook color,  that I can't sign-in to my google account?

It is driving me nuts.  Due to driver issues and Nook not being seen in adb it took me 3 different computers to finally get all the google stuff installed and now it won't work because it won't let me sign in to my google account!!  

I enter in username and password and get a message that "your phone needs to communicate with google servers to set up your account".  This may take up to five minutes".   Then after a few minutes I get the message "can't establish a reliable data connection to the server".

Not understanding why I get this message--connected using a 4G wifi hotspot.  On this same device using the same wifi connection I have internet connectivity and can load web pages etc. but for whatever reason can not connect to google servers to sign-in to my account.

Will try to connect to my wi-fi home network after I get home from work later today and see if a different network meets googles needs as a more "reliable data connection". 

Very frustrating! 

Wish me luck.


----------



## toonarmy85 (Feb 15, 2011)

Watching shameless nd looking on xda 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 16, 2011)

Watching this:


----------



## kaesekuchen667 (Feb 16, 2011)

Eating my sandwich at work, and typing this post. Mulitasking ... and I am not a woman


----------



## SciFiSurfer (Feb 16, 2011)

Posting this post.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2011)

SciFiSurfer said:


> Posting this post.

Click to collapse



Haha creative 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## boborone (Feb 16, 2011)

Dropping the Cosby kids off at the pool.


----------



## Carla (Feb 17, 2011)

boborone said:


> Dropping the Cosby kids off at the pool.

Click to collapse



Realllll nice... lol

I am reading random news sites and browsing XDA to kill some time before I go to sleep.


----------



## A2Aegis (Feb 17, 2011)

Trying to make a live wallpaper featuring IBM Watson's avatar.


----------



## kirior (Feb 24, 2011)

Reading this and that in this section of forum.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TBONEraca (Feb 24, 2011)

iam tiping my 8th replay so i can post a tread XD


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Watching Ed Edd and Eddy, I love this show 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## theabunai (Feb 25, 2011)

working toward my 1,000th post he he


----------



## csns (Feb 25, 2011)

Just trying to get 10 posts so I can ask a forkin' question... Thanks mods.... also for the 5-minute interval.. You really though of everything...


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 25, 2011)

csns said:


> Just trying to get 10 posts so I can ask a forkin' question... Thanks mods.... also for the 5-minute interval.. You really though of everything...

Click to collapse



Dont take it personally......... 

Think of it as an idiot filter.......


----------



## substancer (Feb 25, 2011)

flashing cm7 to my DHD.
cant see sense anymore


----------



## Mehu (Feb 25, 2011)

Trying to reach the 10 posts to ask a question in a developers section.


----------



## starfire9xyz (Feb 25, 2011)

*watching tv ...*

and of course raising my post count ++

(and waiting for 5 minutes hehe)

-> repartitioning my laptop's harddrive


----------



## substancer (Feb 25, 2011)

post my tenth post too, hello dev. topics ^^


----------



## itrader (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm tired verifying my debit card at google checkout  i wana kill those bank people no support is being provided ((

Now browing XDA and downloading Ccleaner


----------



## starfire9xyz (Feb 25, 2011)

contemplating what linux distro will occupy that reclaimed space...


----------



## starfire9xyz (Feb 25, 2011)

refreshing the htc desire threads about the DevNull-TEST rom & Oxygen v2.0-RC7 

(a case of upgradites )


----------



## joelhon (Feb 25, 2011)

Posting on this forum to beef up my post count to ask q's in the dev forum.  Talk to you in five.

Sent from my Iphone killing GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 25, 2011)

Listening to music and drinking tea.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm sitting here with my TV playing music channels, thinking "these Chinese guys better not f*ck off with my phone." They said it would be ready today, I go in and they say tomorrow. Screens getting replaced btw. Oh yeah and I'm thinking I should go to bed as it's nearly 3am and I have a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 26, 2011)

Reading my Philosophy book and taking notes for a test I have on Wednesday. 

Rooted/ROM Captivate (For Sale)
Rooted Atrix


----------



## wijakus (Feb 26, 2011)

just enjoying my weekend with xda forums


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

Watching American Dad 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Paz9 (Feb 26, 2011)

Considering which rom / kernel combo to flash next on my Galaxy S...


----------



## martinC00011 (Feb 26, 2011)

For those who want to have a nice place and villa guys it is fantastic place


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 26, 2011)

Browsing xda on my netbook. Might flash a rom to my G1.

Ahh 10% battery left!! 21mins though! lol


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 26, 2011)

Settling down to get blind drunk and trawl XDA.....
maybe even some drunken flashing........


----------



## Sinisterunknown (Feb 26, 2011)

Browsing XDA
Have my Timy's double double.
And might hop on my Xbox soon.  GT= Sinisterunknown


----------



## drewsif (Feb 26, 2011)

Taking a deuce.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Wolves9999 (Feb 27, 2011)

Playing call of duty on the ps3 while broswing xda


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 27, 2011)

Browsing xda and watching _The People Under The Stairs_.


----------



## shoeoo (Feb 27, 2011)

eatin a turkey sandwich watching "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" on Blu-ray XD


----------



## mohamobo (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm.. need to sleep now


----------



## flyboyovyick (Feb 27, 2011)

Just about to watch Red Dwarf on Dave. 

FreeView Channel: 19


----------



## agentphantom (Feb 28, 2011)

Drinking a Guinness and about to eat an Italian meal


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

On XDA while I should be studying for an exam I have tomorrow. At 1:37 in the morning.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 28, 2011)

agentphantom said:


> Drinking a Guinness and about to eat an Italian meal

Click to collapse



I made that Guinness! Lol.  joke. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## AndroidTipster (Feb 28, 2011)

Lurking this thread, making this post.


----------



## J4CC3B (Feb 28, 2011)

Liking this guys post because guinness is amazing  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 28, 2011)

Writing this.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 28, 2011)

On the john and replying to this thread 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 28, 2011)

browsing XDA!


----------



## SilverSurger (Feb 28, 2011)

work - dull and redundant.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2011)

using ubuntu on infected university computers


----------



## Don001 (Feb 28, 2011)

Waiting for the DHL courier to arrive with my bloody laptop! Sony is just one big disappoint!


----------



## mirGantrophy (Feb 28, 2011)

Sitting on,my chair waitimg to leave to go fail a history test

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking up a good aftermarket coilover system for the Scion TC im going to be picking up pretty soon haha


----------



## lianopbs (Feb 28, 2011)

taking a break from boring work !


----------



## agentphantom (Feb 28, 2011)

Watching "The Quiet American" with Michael Caine, great movie


----------



## captain-morgan (Mar 1, 2011)

Watching "criminal minds" with my wife and browsing xda. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 1, 2011)

Trying to sleep

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Vaere (Mar 1, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Trying to sleep

Click to collapse



What he said

Relayed through my Nexus S


----------



## Zopaa (Mar 1, 2011)

Trying new GBX0A build on my Rhodium 400


----------



## capedavenger (Mar 1, 2011)

just got done watching a television show.


----------



## Xenplex (Mar 9, 2011)

Watching some SCII replays 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

Playing with my bird Pipsqueak and checking out off-topic. 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Playing the guitar


----------



## gimj01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Downloading last CyanogenMod nightly!


----------



## Box287 (Mar 9, 2011)

Reinventing myself on XDA with a new account, new nickname and new outlook!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Flashing a new ROM to my phone, on XDA and MSN, listening to the radio and just about to check engadget and pocketnow for any new cool news.


----------



## boz_x (Mar 10, 2011)

Trying to post enough posts on the various off-topic threads to lose my "new member" status so I can post a reply to a Dev thread...


----------



## cjward23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sitting at work, and very bored due to the lack of customers. So I'm browsing xda (free wifi at work, yay) looking for something intresting to do to my phone, but it seems to be a quiet day in xda land. 

Sent from my awesome DZ


----------



## Vaere (Mar 10, 2011)

Dropping a duece.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## JJsax (Mar 10, 2011)

Sitting at work reading through XDA and learning more about the dev work


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 10, 2011)

Coffee - Done
Food - Done
Booze.......................


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Coffee - Done
> Food - Done
> Booze.......................

Click to collapse



Forget your Irn-Bru and your kilt?!


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Forget your Irn-Bru and your kilt?!

Click to collapse



That, my good man, would be highly offensive if you werent from Ireland... 

Irn Bru is for breakfast anyway.......


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 10, 2011)

Watching Wrong Turn 2 and changing my home screen layout haha


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> That, my good man, would be highly offensive if you werent from Ireland...
> 
> Irn Bru is for breakfast anyway.......

Click to collapse



Haha that's why I said it. We Irish and Scottish work in unison.


----------



## cam_hamlin (Mar 11, 2011)

Watching the Jamie Foxx show...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Double 0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sitting here on my Macbook Pro trying to figure out whats better.. Chrome or Safari


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 11, 2011)

Double 0 said:


> Sitting here on my Macbook Pro trying to figure out whats better.. Chrome or Safari

Click to collapse



Chrome all the way

Slowly and surely dieing from my broken heart</3

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## antes2011 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm watching an old UFO report (1973) at my job !


----------



## Laramie1997 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sitting here at my desk drinking coffee and waiting for UPS to drop off some VOIP phone systems for a job.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 11, 2011)

Chuffed cause im going to do my work experience in the IT department at liverpool university!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2011)

Yelling at Sparky and trying  to figure out why watchdog is harassing me with cpu alerts all of a sudden.... o_0

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 12, 2011)

Trying to jailbreak my gf's iPhone and listening to some Katy Perry. 

Wow, that's like a double sigh right there.


----------



## jonny68 (Mar 12, 2011)

Watching the Doors, an absolutely superb movie , what an amazing band.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101761/


----------



## Timberline (Mar 13, 2011)

doing the obligatory 10 posts so I can get my real question answered in the dev forums


----------



## cam_hamlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Watching the Lake Show play against the Mavericks...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

Waiting for Sparky to fix the clock on my wall to the correct time....

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 14, 2011)

Laying. Tired. Very tired. Music. Yes.

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## Carcass.br (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that I'm posting xD

Fake, I'm watching TV and listen music(yeah, I like to do the both things)


----------



## ImEVO (Mar 14, 2011)

Leaving a crap!! 


I leave don't take!


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2011)

Trying to get some sleep

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally getting round to learning how to theme for android.....
Back to school. lol


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

Waiting for a box from Omaha Steaks. Yum.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## wachw (Mar 14, 2011)

Trying to find the best custom rom for my ideos.


----------



## 80s Baby Ryan (Mar 19, 2011)

Im trying to make enough post so I can go look in the marketplace


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Writing an essay while listening to Coldplay. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2011)

Waiting for the hot water to kick in so I can use it all up and force Sparky to take a cold shower. Ha!

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 19, 2011)

Watching 'Body of Lies', texting, on XDA and sort of tweeting.


----------



## V0latyle (Mar 20, 2011)

Typing.  Go figure.


----------



## Cerisal (Mar 20, 2011)

Trying to get my leo working


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Finally getting round to learning how to theme for android.....
> Back to school. lol

Click to collapse



Can't wait to see the result. Theming is addictive so good luck!



Skellyyy said:


> Watching 'Body of Lies', texting, on XDA and sort of tweeting.

Click to collapse



Great film!



Cerisal said:


> Trying to get my leo working

Click to collapse



Good luck 


I'm having a session listening to my absolutely best music.


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Mar 20, 2011)

Workin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Mar 20, 2011)

Working and playing with my gorgeous new Galaxy Tab 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using XDA Premium App


----------



## trainriderben (Mar 20, 2011)

Trying to get enough posts to post screen shots in the vibrant forum...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2011)

Causing trouble....as usual


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking into the T-Mobile and at&t merge 

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## NovemberEcho91 (Mar 21, 2011)

At the gym trying not to get my phone water logged with sweat!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Mar 21, 2011)

Trying to talk myself out of some online shopping.....It's not working


----------



## muerteman (Mar 21, 2011)

Driving home from the Jr fis championship ski race in winter park 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## suleiman.aql (Mar 21, 2011)

Road trip! On the way back home to california

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 21, 2011)

Sitting on my girlfriend's couch.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## jon_yarbrough (Mar 21, 2011)

watching the cleveland show


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

Going to bed. G' nite

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 21, 2011)

Tired, gonna play Pokermandz in am hour.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## R832X5 (Mar 21, 2011)

Listening to music and browsing the web


----------



## LordSnow (Mar 21, 2011)

wasting my time on the off-topic forum instead of working XD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

Sparky is driving me to Hershey, PA. NO! You can't have any chocolate.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dkyle (Mar 22, 2011)

Waiting on my thunderbolt to get here


----------



## Dirk (Mar 22, 2011)

Waiting to leave work!! I want to be home


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 22, 2011)

Playing MOH Tier 1.


----------



## dkyle (Mar 22, 2011)

Playing with my thunderbolt now. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 22, 2011)

multi-taling,

Listening to FAll out boy, 
Syning music to Touch HD
Repliying here
also repling http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1004017

and now posting thus comment


----------



## iammodo (Mar 23, 2011)

Trying to find a release date for the galaxy tab 10.1 and work out if its better then the moto xoom 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## ereinhart (Mar 23, 2011)

updating to newest cm7 nightly, drinking coffee


----------



## digital_knight (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Waiting patiently at my desk until I am released.
2. Appearing busy
3. Avoiding boss
4. Reading XDA


----------



## dot.cis (Mar 23, 2011)

digital_knight said:


> 1. Waiting patiently at my desk until I am released.
> 2. Appearing busy
> 3. Avoiding boss
> 4. Reading XDA

Click to collapse



Dude, i'm doing exactly the same...
add to 1.: 25 more minutes


----------



## flyboyovyick (Mar 23, 2011)

Painted the back of my G1 last night. There are now 3 scratches on it! Argh....

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

Playing the bass because suddenly I am the band bassist


----------



## xeks (Mar 23, 2011)

Laying in bed reading xda and on irc

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 23, 2011)

In bed reading XDA and trying out this ROM. Rock star life.

ROM: Ginger Yoshi 1.0 RC 6.1
Phone: myTouch 32b 
Radio: 2.22.27.08 
SPL: 1.33.0013d 
Kernel: latest pershoot


----------



## turbo614 (Mar 24, 2011)

skyping w the boss......ignoring my wife.....typing this.......shes gonna ask me what she has been saying to me........fack!.......im screwed!lmao


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2011)

Listening to the acacia strain take over on sirius/xm liquid metal and waiting for the grand turismo 5 update to load on my ps3

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2011)

Watching NCIS with Sparky....

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Installing Nero 9 so I can burn ISO disks.  Cheetah burner...you suck!


----------



## domineus (Mar 24, 2011)

hitting a dead wall with dvp and updating


----------



## JRngln (Mar 24, 2011)

Just trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing  just joined first post


----------



## melanie14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Listening the song "The only hope for me is you" by MCR..


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sitting here wondering if I've made my Desire Z's hinge as loose as it is or was it just a coincedence and thinking "**** I should be getting a shower right about now."


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 24, 2011)

melanie14 said:


> Listening the song "The only hope for me is you" by MCR..

Click to collapse



Holy jezzus! Its a girl! 

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## whoxp (Mar 24, 2011)

Watching alien mayan stuff on the history channel while listening to my girlfriend snore and talk in her sleep.

Sent from my GSBv2.2-ERIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Holy jezzus! Its a girl!
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



You shame us.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 24, 2011)

dispaching all these crazy calls! ppl call the ambulance for the craziest reasons oh yea not just one 50 ambulances and one helicopter


----------



## whoxp (Mar 24, 2011)

Einstein, divinci, and tesla were potentially all influenced by E.T.

Sent from my GSBv2.2-ERIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## TettZor (Mar 24, 2011)

Sent my galaxy s in for repair yesterday. Cant sleep. Its 5.30 am. im watching cops, writing stuff on xda, chain smoking and trying to hold the tears back. 

Sent from my boring piece of crap E10i backup android phone...


----------



## Hidyman (Mar 24, 2011)

Waiting 5 minutes between every post, trying to get to the 10 post limit, so that I can post experiences and thanks in the Dev forums for eXistz Beta 7 kernel for the Captivate. 
And watching Craig Ferguson. 
And being confused as to why I can't "PREVIEW" the post because of the 5 min limit.  I'm not posting it, just trying to see it.  Seems like poor programming to me.


----------



## xeks (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got off work. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## fooman123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sitting in Dubai waiting for my flight to Kabul..  This airport never gets old.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## Leeyron (Mar 24, 2011)

Trying to get my 10 post to be able to post in dev threads. But somehow my 5 minutes limitation is not working, so it goes pretty fast.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2011)

Using chrome sync to disable all my extensions on my windows machine so I can sign in on my cr-48. (some extension or web app is making it act wonky) 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

Chrome OS sucks ass. 

Sitting here on facebook chat and playing Angry Birds Rio while listening to the radio.


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 25, 2011)

Watching Jersey Shore and feeling my brain cells die.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> Watching Jersey Shore and feeling my brain cells die.

Click to collapse



@@

I'd blow up the TV if someone in my family watches it...

Not that I have a TV in the first place...


----------



## cuecak (Mar 25, 2011)

try to brick my X8 shakira...


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2011)

Listening to Dark OScillators - Nero
waiting for a friend so we can go chill and drinka beer


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

suffering from headaches after cleaning the bathroom, because the chlorine bottle fell


----------



## Carla (Mar 25, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> Watching Jersey Shore and feeling my brain cells die.

Click to collapse



I LOVE Jersey Shore!  I don't understand why, but I honestly don't care.

Just got home from Yoga.  Now I am checking emails and waiting for my husband to get home from his detail so we can go outtttttt.


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 25, 2011)

carladarla said:


> I LOVE Jersey Shore!  I don't understand why, but I honestly don't care.
> 
> Just got home from Yoga.  Now I am checking emails and waiting for my husband to get home from his detail so we can go outtttttt.

Click to collapse



Holy jezzzuz another girl!!??


Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Holy jezzzuz another girl!!??
> 
> 
> Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.

Click to collapse



we already know


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

Watching a movie (sort of) and checking my email.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 26, 2011)

Before I started watching Jersey Shore, I watched The Hills AND The City. Right now I'm watching Private Practice, messing with my phone, eating a Popsicle and I'm in bed. Friday night in Vegas. I'm awesome.


----------



## kareeem (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread and I'm not about to check all 58 pages, but the title should be "Post what you're doing right now!"--not "Post what YOUR doing right now." 

Just wanted to point that out


----------



## ribi (Mar 26, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to get my 10 posts without spamming any non-offtopic thread I actually have no interest in - I don't really see the usefulness of this 10-post rule...

...plus 5 minuten between each post...wow, so 50 more minutes before I can post the bug I found in the ROM-thread...


----------



## tekavc (Mar 26, 2011)

*Spamming*

I tottaly agree. I've been a daily follower for more than 6 months and have never collected the energy to start this 10-post spam frenzy.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 26, 2011)

Sitting down to enjoy a bottle of port and some fine cheese........


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2011)

Watching Sparky watch UFC, reading email, posting here, and playing with my parakeet Pipsqueak...


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sitting down to enjoy a bottle of port and some fine cheese........

Click to collapse



How old are you, 80? 

Watching Ireland v Macedonia in football, getting ready to go out later.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 26, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> How old are you, 80?
> 
> Watching Ireland v Macedonia in football, getting ready to go out later.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol yup.... 25 going on 80..  

Forgot to mention that I was in my rocking chair with my favourite blanket.......
Now, where's my pipe.......

Sent from my fingers to your face...


----------



## bkaltec (Mar 26, 2011)

ribi said:


> Right now I'm trying to get my 10 posts without spamming any non-offtopic thread I actually have no interest in - I don't really see the usefulness of this 10-post rule...
> 
> ...plus 5 minuten between each post...wow, so 50 more minutes before I can post the bug I found in the ROM-thread...

Click to collapse



This is exactly what im doing! amazing

I also found out that i cannot post links until 8 posts.

Maybe a 10 posts OR 1 month membership would be a better solution?


----------



## cg 112358 (Mar 27, 2011)

ribi said:


> Right now I'm trying to get my 10 posts without spamming any non-offtopic thread I actually have no interest in - I don't really see the usefulness of this 10-post rule...
> 
> ...plus 5 minuten between each post...wow, so 50 more minutes before I can post the bug I found in the ROM-thread...

Click to collapse



I completely agree!! it is rather annoying but I do understand why xda implemented the rule.


anyway...back on topic...

watching the Back To The Future trilogy on Blu-Ray!! 

"If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight mph....you're gonna see some serious $h¡t." -- Doc


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 27, 2011)

watching UFC and studying some xda


----------



## geovanex (Mar 27, 2011)

besides typing this im playing dead rising 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 27, 2011)

Texting girlfriend

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## xozix (Mar 27, 2011)

translating 'The Wolf and the Seven Young Kids' from japanese to german


----------



## kkashi (Mar 27, 2011)

Reading this forum and to get my posts up


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Mar 27, 2011)

Watching basketball

The Force is strong with this one....


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

Playing airline manager on Facebook


----------



## D3abL3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Spamming off-topic


----------



## Nathcro1597 (Mar 28, 2011)

wrting playing writing again


----------



## jothsha (Mar 28, 2011)

Replying to the question "What are you doing right now?" in XDA...


----------



## Ron_HeadcaseGames (Mar 28, 2011)

contemplating moving my car so it won't get towed tomorrow, hoping I won't fall asleep & forget

but damn, i am lazy


----------



## JCorona (Mar 28, 2011)

Awake @ 2am on xda, when I have school at 7am 8)

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Ron_HeadcaseGames (Mar 28, 2011)

JCorona said:


> Awake @ 2am on xda, when I have school at 7am 8)
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ahh, sleep is for the weak!


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

Ron_HeadcaseGames said:


> ahh, sleep is for the weak!

Click to collapse



True,

I'm sitting in the college lab


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 28, 2011)

Being cool.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 28, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what your doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



imaging 5 laptops and 2 desktops..fun stuff


----------



## Cerisal (Mar 28, 2011)

Searching for a wallpaper.


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Mar 28, 2011)

PLaying minecraft


----------



## davey11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trying to get to 10 so I can post in dev section of fascinate


----------



## whoxp (Mar 29, 2011)

Watching give it up for Greg giraldo

Sent from my ERIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## ratnakar_choudhary (Mar 29, 2011)

*Increasing my number of posts*

Currently I am increasing my post to use the developer forum to post my query and suggestions.


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 29, 2011)

At a tweet up that I can't tweet at cause I gave up Twitter for Lent because I'm full of really dumb ideas.


----------



## ratnakar_choudhary (Mar 29, 2011)

I am increasing my post to use the developer forum to post my query and suggestions.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2011)

Drinking coffee with Sparky. XD

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Demon_man (Mar 29, 2011)

watching tv, browsing threads, because my phone is getting re-paired and its killing me not having it so reading peoples "did i brick my phone" threads to cheer me up


----------



## ClementNg23 (Mar 29, 2011)

re-exploring the xda off-topic section and enjoying its goodness after almost 2 months of insane busyness without forum browsing 
oh and tryin to go to sleep while typing in bed...
also thinking of the fastest possible way to study for my learners driving licence... 
(friend says its really easy and got it straight after his bday and me.... 2 months and still no progress  )
i guess ive typed enough for a post hehe


----------



## fedcod (Mar 29, 2011)

ratnakar_choudhary said:


> I am increasing my post to use the developer forum to post my query and suggestions.

Click to collapse



same thing here !


----------



## carsonp (Mar 29, 2011)

Reading this thread. LOL


----------



## Xyercyn (Mar 29, 2011)

ratnakar_choudhary said:


> I am increasing my post to use the developer forum to post my query and suggestions.

Click to collapse



This.

10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Standing

sent from my a$$


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 30, 2011)

@ work again taking these damn 911 calls


----------



## bradleyG (Mar 30, 2011)

Playing black ops!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

In the bus

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## thedonvaughn (Mar 30, 2011)

Posting to a forum!


----------



## boborone (Mar 30, 2011)

Dropping the Cosby kids off at the pool. And man they are running.


----------



## rag3loop (Mar 30, 2011)

Building my post count for the dev section. 1 post every 5 minutes x 10. Brutal time restriction.

:3


----------



## herrfisk (Mar 31, 2011)

Same as above, trying to get 10 valid posts =))

And just fed my fishies


----------



## scopio (Mar 31, 2011)

reading this thread.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

Rocking out!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2011)

*Trololololllol*

Clicking on THIS LINK!!!


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Clicking on THIS LINK!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

Deciding between: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'll go with:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 2, 2011)

Complaing to teh gf. It's the opposite for once.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## arod404 (Apr 2, 2011)

celtics v hawks, after red sox v rangers, after astros v phillies

HELL OF A SPORTS FRIDAY


----------



## arod404 (Apr 2, 2011)

rag3loop said:


> Building my post count for the dev section. 1 post every 5 minutes x 10. Brutal time restriction.
> 
> :3

Click to collapse



ditto plus 10 char per post minimum


----------



## obsidianchao (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm taking a ****, if anyone cared.

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.9.2
BartJJ's TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Nitro's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Apr 2, 2011)

ON my facebook page, wondering how to get more people active


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 2, 2011)

Surfing around on my new MacBook; I got it yesterday and I haven't been off of it since. A good 4 hour trip to the coffee shop along with 3 hours here makes for a good day. Of course i'm staying up all night getting used to the OS and tweaking the system; 

Long time Windows user converted overnight.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

This: 





Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## syntax::error (Apr 2, 2011)

I am thinking.... no, no yet


----------



## JimJam707 (Apr 2, 2011)

Finding my USB flash drive. HELP ME D:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Finding my USB flash drive. HELP ME D:

Click to collapse



Here ya go...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Zervic119 (Apr 2, 2011)

Aside from the obvious posting here on XDA, I'm in the process of developing and creating a skin for another forum which I help run.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 3, 2011)

WORKING!


----------



## memnoc (Apr 3, 2011)

Flashing..as always;-)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nothing of course

Message Sent!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2011)

Watching Sparky talk to my Mom and laughing at Him while I post this....   XD

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Apr 3, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> @ work again taking these damn 911 calls

Click to collapse



Dispatcher?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## crocop (Apr 3, 2011)

fwkin my gf


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 3, 2011)

crocop said:


> fwkin my gf

Click to collapse



Lol I'm sure you are.  

Watching a documentary on the most hated family in America waiting on my dinner! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thinking about going to sleep

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## darkside.droid45 (Apr 3, 2011)

being bored..


----------



## JRngln (Apr 4, 2011)

kareeem said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread and I'm not about to check all 58 pages, but the title should be "Post what you're doing right now!"--not "Post what YOUR doing right now."
> 
> Just wanted to point that out

Click to collapse



Agreed, and I'm just trying to get my post count up to post in the dev section

"GSB bringing new meaning to EOL> Extraordinary Operational Longevity"


----------



## JRngln (Apr 4, 2011)

Still trying to up my post count









"GSB bringing new meaning to EOL> Extraordinary Operational Longevity"


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 4, 2011)

Thinking of who to ask to prom and tying flies for fly fishing.

Sent using XDA Premium App.


----------



## Carla (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a new set of headphones (my obsession lately) and reading essays.

I hope you find someone to go to prom with you!!!


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 4, 2011)

carladarla said:


> Looking for a new set of headphones (my obsession lately) and reading essays.
> 
> I hope you find someone to go to prom with you!!!

Click to collapse




I need a new pair of headphones too. Any suggestions? I have to write a few essays maybe I should start soon.
Sent using XDA Premium App.


----------



## sdavis2702 (Apr 4, 2011)

Trying to get 8 quick (but still quality) posts so I can post some damn pics in THIS thread lol.


----------



## Xenplex (Apr 4, 2011)

Sitting im school, doing nothing -.-

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 4, 2011)

Rdy to get off work at 7 and start my 7 days off hell yea!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

In the bus

Guy stares at my screen in 3, 2 ,1...

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

Getting ready to go see my Mom. (and take her out for a nice lunch. )      Hi Mom

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## jemplayer82 (Apr 4, 2011)

Trying to best the weather back to the dock after spending all night placing acoustic sensors a few miles from where the Deep Water Horizon sank.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## Apo1ogetic (Apr 4, 2011)

Getting ready to leave for class, stalking ebay for an HD2, and wondering if I really want to spend that much for a phone.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Apr 4, 2011)

Apo1ogetic said:


> Getting ready to leave for class, stalking ebay for an HD2, and wondering if I really want to spend that much for a phone.

Click to collapse



You really do , you should look at the marketplace here though, you might find a good ddeal.

I'm waiting for my class to start.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## despotovski01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm working on a custom ROM

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 5, 2011)

Watching The Hangover on HBO Comedy .

Sent from my Droid Incredible running CM7 RC4.


----------



## kycrop44 (Apr 5, 2011)

On the bus headed to work. -.-   meh

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 5, 2011)

Waiting to eat lunch

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 5, 2011)

Failing at building a kernel. About to ask someone if they want to build it for me.

Anyone up for doing it for me?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2011)

Riding in the car with Sparky. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Riding in the car with Sparky.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



waiting for php exam


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> waiting for php exam

Click to collapse



Saying Hi to Husam 
Hi Husam!!


----------



## f13nd (Apr 8, 2011)

Driving lol

Sent from my GSB v2.7 Eris.


----------



## cancrusher (Apr 8, 2011)

just finished watching an episode of lost


----------



## Eugers22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Playing words with friends haha


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 8, 2011)

xda and getting ready for work.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 8, 2011)

Chilling on the bus waiting to go home while listening to music 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 9, 2011)

Just whacked off  Now playing words with Friends, and about to go skate.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 9, 2011)

Watching TV while tying flies.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 9, 2011)

Driving to a university to partaaay. I love college girls. I keep getting older but they stay the same age, yes they do.. yesss they do.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2011)

Watching King of The Hill and lamenting the end of Sparky's vacation and impending 7 day a week work week (starting tomorrow)and for the next SEVEN MONTHS.


----------



## wtfree (Apr 9, 2011)

I am writing this post right now


----------



## PeriC27 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am repairing a laptop and listening to the radio los40.com


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Apr 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Lol I'm sure you are.
> 
> Watching a documentary on the most hated family in America waiting on my dinner!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



The White Family from West Virginia?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm trying to get to eight posts as fast as I can so I can posta link to another rom and see if it will really restore my new phone back to stock or not.  I tried making a bit ly link and posting that with spaces but it didn't work out.


----------



## Eugers22 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nursing a wicked killer hangover


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 9, 2011)

Bobbing my head to no music


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

Wondering what I should do next?!?!


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 10, 2011)

Deciding on a tux for prom.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## m3ld0n (Apr 10, 2011)

Well...testing the xda application for the first time 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## akaKristin (Apr 10, 2011)

Waiting for midnight....

Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App


----------



## Jasand (Apr 10, 2011)

Watching iggle piggle on the tv with my son waiting for my partner to get out of bed so I can wash the car 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## fdespotovski (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm posting something on XDA.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Saying Hi to Husam
> Hi Husam!!

Click to collapse



hi,

still no internet  


on topic: nothing as usual


----------



## AnsgarM (Apr 10, 2011)

Posting this to get my f**king postcounter above 10 to be allowed to post in the development section. I'm developer but not really active here...

sent from my cm7 powered galaxy s


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2011)

smoking dope


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

Drinking coffee and planning world domination 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Dg 3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm here
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Markie76 (Apr 10, 2011)

Searching for the best option to unlock an xperia X10 I'm expecting next week...


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 10, 2011)

Working. Fth! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Markie76 said:


> Searching for the best option to unlock an xperia X10 I'm expecting next week...

Click to collapse



Trying to entertain myself with this guitar, one problem though, no amp is around 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## kareeem (Apr 10, 2011)

Wanting to change the title to say "YOU'RE"


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

kareeem said:


> Wanting to change the title to say "YOU'RE"

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Carla (Apr 11, 2011)

kareeem said:


> Wanting to change the title to say "YOU'RE"

Click to collapse



+2

I am listening to music and looking for something good that we can watch tonight.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

kareeem said:


> Wanting to change the title to say "YOU'RE"

Click to collapse



Reading this in agreement 

+3


----------



## ryelk (Apr 11, 2011)

not wanting to write +4 but damn just can't resist. you're friend.


----------



## serban954 (Apr 11, 2011)

kareeem said:


> Wanting to change the title to say "YOU'RE"

Click to collapse



+5 haha

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## muerteman (Apr 11, 2011)

Playing Red Dead Redemption, this game is awesome.


----------



## boborone (Apr 11, 2011)

Buying twelve yr olds mescaline and hard liquor


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 11, 2011)

Listening to Hey Ya by OutKast and playing Half Life 2.

Sent from my HTC Intruder using my finger, no, not that one, the other one


----------



## Joel_RS (Apr 11, 2011)

Going to sleep, it's quite late here.

"Now, on that bombshell, good night."


----------



## zlayabelka20 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've just arrived to my work. Reading  XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

On the bus, running late 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> On the bus, running late
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



(waves at Husam passing by on the bus) Deciding how to replace a dented phone.... (replace screen, blow another $529, do nothing and make Sparky suffer with no Android or buy a cheap MyTouch3G)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## aviatorboy (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm writing crap to avoid this stupid 10 posts restriction


----------



## v553 (Apr 12, 2011)

watching tv rite now


----------



## zephyrcube (Apr 12, 2011)

aviatorboy said:


> I'm writing crap to avoid this stupid 10 posts restriction

Click to collapse



Ditto


----------



## gravian (Apr 12, 2011)

Doin anything to avoid writing my c++ project code


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2011)

gravian said:


> Doin anything to avoid writing my c++ project code

Click to collapse



need help?


----------



## Hooride707 (Apr 12, 2011)

Same as aviatorboy

Sent from my HTC HD2 Gingerbread using XDA App


----------



## funkybside (Apr 12, 2011)

*flush*

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 12, 2011)

booting back into my old ROM cuz i forgot to ti-backup my old messages and call logs and stuff 

waiting for surprises to pop up 

Edit: argh fricken this i give up... too many force closes. maybe a corrupted backup or something dun care 
edit2: nvm i found out why -i changed the cwm partition size so apps killed themselves


----------



## xcoder_123 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just looking out the windows while typing this message. Damn did you see that, a flying cow!!


----------



## fsunoles157 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hungry

Sent from my Xoom using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2011)

Just ordered a new digitizer/screen and tools for Sparky's N1. Which I will have to replace.... Thanks Sparky!!! Now I'm on here complaining about it...


----------



## Quinn1513 (Apr 12, 2011)

Getting ready to tune in and see if the Red Sox pitching can actually give up less than 10 runs . Gotta keep hope alive


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cleaning my kitchen (again). People can't seem to not be able to trash it every hour.

Sent from my HTC Intruder using my finger, no, not that one, the other one


----------



## daddij (Apr 13, 2011)

Starin at my computer screen at work hearing a homo next to me talk about his hardcore gang bang with his boyfriend...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

daddij said:


> Starin at my computer screen at work hearing a homo next to me talk about his hardcore gang bang with his boyfriend...

Click to collapse



R u serious? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know. Really. 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## daddij (Apr 14, 2011)

yup, homos can be very open at times but im used to it already.


----------



## odhiex (Apr 15, 2011)

At the office working on some contracts I have to legalize, and surfing on the web


----------



## zerodesigner (Apr 16, 2011)

At the editing Suite... editing and surfing internet


----------



## beesneazy (Apr 16, 2011)

Posting. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## moonchy (Apr 16, 2011)

Waiting in the car to fetch my kids

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmithcandoman (Apr 16, 2011)

Reading forum with official xda app for wp7 for the fist time :-D

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## akaKristin (Apr 16, 2011)

Crying. Ha.

Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App


----------



## kdj67f (Apr 16, 2011)

Getting my ass kicked on black ops. Those damn 12 year old kids spend too much time on the xbox.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 16, 2011)

rdy to get off work


----------



## orkfia (Apr 16, 2011)

Wasting my time? :O


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 16, 2011)

Having my brekkie!


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Apr 16, 2011)

Downloading songs!! 

From iTunes D:

Jeez Apple should be rich by now! I bought two $25 cards today already lol


----------



## n3os33k3r (Apr 16, 2011)

watching iron chef america while wow auctioneer scans the auction house!


----------



## Vortex Unleashed (Apr 16, 2011)

Scripting on a p-sever of Ragnarok Online û_ù


----------



## ZombieOverlord (Apr 16, 2011)

Summer Knight (Dresden Files Book 4) - Jim Butcher


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

Posting a pic of my homescreen in another thread on xda.  

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## NightHawk877 (Apr 16, 2011)

Watching Monty Python and the holy grail with my girlfriend.

Sent from my Cappy running Serendipity 6.4 using XDA app.


----------



## race2c (Apr 16, 2011)

i am watching the phoenix/detroit nhl playoff game...

should be working on a paper for class...


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

Xda forum

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2011)

Doing lines off strippers


----------



## Nayfuslis (Apr 17, 2011)

Nothing esp on sun

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## zerodesigner (Apr 17, 2011)

Still editing at my office


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 17, 2011)

Having dinners while pressing phone..

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Transefering things from my old PC to new


----------



## Heruhur (Apr 17, 2011)

-restoring nandroid backup
-doing a fresh windows install on an old laptop
-spamming the off-topic thread for 10 posts


----------



## gimj01 (Apr 17, 2011)

Watching "Skins".


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2011)

Helping lil old ladies cross the highway


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Apr 17, 2011)

Workin and watchin Family Guy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## winxx (Apr 17, 2011)

Eating lucky charms and on xda

Sent from a flashed CM7 myTouch 4g


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

In the car with the top down coming back from Oxford 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 17, 2011)

Watching 'Pawn Stars'. Chumlee makes me wet.


----------



## rovaris (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm listening Hadouken!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

enjoying free wifi


----------



## rustynuts34 (Apr 17, 2011)

Taking a bath and for once not worrying about dropping my hero as my shiny new arc is sat downstairs waiting for me : )

Sent from my Hero using Tapatalk


----------



## ehtoeh (Apr 17, 2011)

Updating the gf's computer and running security scans while waiting on my hungry man dinner warming up in the oven. Mmmm. Yummy 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 17, 2011)

rovaris said:


> I'm listening Hadouken!

Click to collapse



I love that song!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## michaelg117 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got done playing some just cause two with a friend and now waiting for my grandpa to cone get me so we can take him hone and so I can go to his house and dreading not having service for 3 days because he lives in the middle of no where so I won't be able to visit my dear xda):

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## dawncobra (Apr 17, 2011)

was at the beach this afternoon, now listening to avishai cohen


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 17, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Watching 'Pawn Stars'. Chumlee makes me wet.

Click to collapse



u too? 

gonna go get some chineese food


----------



## rustynuts34 (Apr 17, 2011)

Watching east is east on channel four  

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## cordoni (Apr 17, 2011)

Drinking sweet tea after pitting up a bird feeder. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2011)

Feeding antifreeze to the neighbors dogs


----------



## zephyrcube (Apr 18, 2011)

Listening to the new Foo Fighters, installing FireFly 2.9 on my captivate.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Downloading Shiz


----------



## crapz0rs (Apr 18, 2011)

I am working !


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 18, 2011)

working...... while on facebook


----------



## datoml (Apr 18, 2011)

Sitting in my working place and code some c# .
THA


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 18, 2011)

Cooking my first ROM........ lets just hope it doesnt bork my device


----------



## jaileer (Apr 18, 2011)

trolling for threads where i can reply and get my post count to 10 so i can post in the developer thread.


<<<<<<Oh, hey...


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

Chilling with uncle osama planning the next attack 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## melvinchng (Apr 18, 2011)

Doing my math while listening radio

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a phone call from my girlfriend


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 18, 2011)

Listening to that guy talk about psychology.. save me 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

Waiting for the Postman, Like I have been since 9AM (It's now half 7


----------



## GazaIan (Apr 18, 2011)

Having fun with ADB


----------



## Nick4321 (Apr 18, 2011)

listening to playlist on spotify


----------



## I Am Marino (Apr 18, 2011)

Watching the news.

Sent from my Incredible with the XDA Premium App.


----------



## extreme300 (Apr 18, 2011)

Trying to find a second job so I can make some money before school in September


----------



## milox22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Testing new ROM on my galaxy s


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

You didnt happen to win that lucozade thing... Did you? 


Nick4321 said:


> listening to playlist on spotify

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## extreme300 (Apr 19, 2011)

Eating butter chicken poutine


----------



## soltech (Apr 19, 2011)

Waiting in line @ Mickey D's 

Sent from my ReWtD Thunderbolt as BAMF


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 19, 2011)

Posting a reply in this thread while getting ready for work.


----------



## loxias (Apr 19, 2011)

eating honey bunches and watching rubicon 1x5


----------



## flyboyovyick (Apr 19, 2011)

Just turned the tv back on after playing Borderlands on PS3.

Previously...

Played GT5, there are some real n00bs on their.

Played Donkey Kong Country Returns on Wii with mate.

Fresh install XP on a P3 computer.

Listened to a lot of DRUM AND BASS!!!!!

Got my broken 360 back out of its box to feel some disappointment.

Getting cramps and pains in my legs after a bike ride on sunday.

Had a BBQ.


----------



## extreme300 (Apr 20, 2011)

Watching the Canucks losing 5-1 against Chicago with one period left to go


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 20, 2011)

staring at my screen not wanting to work


----------



## OakNinja (Apr 20, 2011)

Just about to change my tires from winter tires


----------



## Mullicious (Apr 20, 2011)

Yawning and waking up.  

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## keenan1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thinking of going to sleep...


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 20, 2011)

Lying in bed bring lazy... I have things to do. It's just too comfortable haha.


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 20, 2011)

eating crunchy nut cereal

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## ExMM (Apr 20, 2011)

answering to this funny thread, while I am "working" in an office.. now ready for lunch break..


----------



## DocNielsen (Apr 20, 2011)

Sitting in my office, looking out on the Copenhagen harbor, enjoying a nice chilled Coke and waiting for easter vacation to start.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

Sitting down... Sweating.... Just been out side... So hot....


----------



## flusi100 (Apr 20, 2011)

*waiting*

until 5, then I'll go home playing with my defy


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2011)

Clipping wild birds wings. Later cutting brake lines in walmart parking lot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2011)

Just made a pot of coffee at work with espresso.


----------



## michaelg117 (Apr 20, 2011)

wondering why no one relizes that you can get 10 post quick off the xda app because there is no limit, thats how i got mine
listening to asking alexandria.... and also. CHILD ABUSE MAKES ME WANNA PUNCH A BABY!!!!  good day to you.


----------



## michaelg117 (Apr 20, 2011)

boborone said:


> Clipping wild birds wings. Later cutting brake lines in walmart parking lot.

Click to collapse



i like this guy..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2011)

boborone said:


> Just made a pot of coffee at work with espresso.

Click to collapse



Pot Coffee??? It 420!!! 


Im working hopefully the last week here and move on to another damn job til im done with school and have money and a good job


----------



## philps (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm in ur _______________ ____________ing your _________________


----------



## defrankzterz (Apr 21, 2011)

Browsing the net


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm working on a bootanimation


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 21, 2011)

Trying to get over a cold.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 21, 2011)

philps said:


> I'm in ur ____car____ __eat____ing your ____doughnut_____

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

Sending random images to Sparky's phone  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 21, 2011)

My girlfriend!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> My girlfriend!

Click to collapse



Xdaing and doing your girl, I guess that's turning her down 

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Larsiano (Apr 21, 2011)

Playing God of War.
3.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> My girlfriend!

Click to collapse



XD Someone was going too haha


----------



## x10man (Apr 21, 2011)

reading this, replying to this and taking apart keyboards due to boredom (so the usual basically)


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Apr 21, 2011)

Building towers and knocking them down.

Been to the Gingerbread house and back to the DarkSlide...


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 21, 2011)

B.E.McAllister said:


> View attachment 574604
> Building towers and knocking them down.
> 
> Been to the Gingerbread house and back to the DarkSlide...

Click to collapse


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 21, 2011)

Walking to work.


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Apr 22, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


>

Click to collapse



And that's exactly me at the end of the day

Been to the Gingerbread house and back to the DarkSlide...


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to get better wifi and battery life with CM7 on my HTC Aria.

Sent from my HTC Intruder using my finger, no, not that one, the other one


----------



## pspunderground (Apr 24, 2011)

Wanting themacman1000's cake. I know its a lie but still...

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ivanmark52 (Apr 25, 2011)

Flashing RCMixHD v 5.9.6


----------



## RinZo (Apr 25, 2011)

watching overhaulin


----------



## memnoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooking frameworks;-))

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 25, 2011)

Reading Macbeth in English... sucks.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Blackseed22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, I'm installing the latest CM7 rom on my milestone


----------



## sotiris82 (Apr 25, 2011)

i might broke up with my girlfriend


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2011)

Freaking out about prom cause I can't dance.LOL.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## TunaCanyon (Apr 26, 2011)

Trying to get the minimum posts to post pictures of my dock teardown.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

TunaCanyon said:


> Trying to get the minimum posts to post pictures of my dock teardown.

Click to collapse



Calling you a looser

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## johnson8cyl (Apr 26, 2011)

Just proposed. She said yes. And I'm on xda. Yay

Sent from transparent xda app by theimpaler747


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

Taking the doors off public restrooms

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

johnson8cyl said:


> Just proposed. She said yes. And I'm on xda. Yay
> 
> Sent from transparent xda app by theimpaler747

Click to collapse



Don't do it

Brown m&m, brown m&m, brown m&m......dammit I just want one red!

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## huggs (Apr 26, 2011)

Workin. First day @ new job

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 26, 2011)

xda shows that I'm looking at this thread


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2011)

Watching Big Fish (and felt like checking XDA all of a sudden)

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## KillKount (Apr 26, 2011)

Trying to get to 10 posts to ask a dev question!


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

KillKount said:


> Trying to get to 10 posts to ask a dev question!

Click to collapse



Sniping nooubz from the balcony. Hey sock puppet, you do realize that more than just the dev cam answer your questions right? Jesus xda, the worst idea since sliced bread to make em have 10 posts and haber the ones in ot count towards that number. Come on guys!

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

Researching my nook. The update blows and trying to revert and root.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## whatisapixel (Apr 26, 2011)

Trying to find cheap train tickets for a train that leaves in 3 hours. It's going to be expensive


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 26, 2011)

Trying to get to grips with 'dailybooth' and listening to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_9XrCGam7Q.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

Taking aleve out of the bottles in walgreens and replacing it with viagra

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## galaxys (Apr 26, 2011)

Listening to techno dance trance remix music


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Listening to techno dance trance remix music

Click to collapse



Have you seen gummy and (can't remember) on youtube? Give awesome light shows with glowing gloves.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 26, 2011)

Turning everything off getting ready to go to sleep 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Dg 3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Playing Call of duty black ops

Sent from my Droid Bionic using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 26, 2011)

Drinking some *****... 
http://www.champersgroup.com/productmedia/*****-energy.jpg


----------



## noodles2224 (Apr 26, 2011)

Watching jay leno at work..

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Waiting for the lecture to start

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking up prescriptions on Epocrates Android app... 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Apr 27, 2011)

Just finished eating Captain Crunch (Peanut Butter) cereal


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 27, 2011)

DEALING WITH ALL THESE BAD ASS STORMS TRYING TO KEEP ALL MY AMBULANCES SAFE WTF IS IT EVER GONA STOP!


----------



## boborone (Apr 27, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> DEALING WITH ALL THESE BAD ASS STORMS TRYING TO KEEP ALL MY AMBULANCES SAFE WTF IS IT EVER GONA STOP!

Click to collapse



No, just saw forecast this weekend. More rain

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## boborone (Apr 27, 2011)

aseems said:


> Trying very hard to be allowed to comment on threads of significance...
> Praying that some mod takes pity on my plight and raises my restrictions

Click to collapse



There are other threads you can post in besides dev. Take pity on the community and leave. 

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## pcfighter (Apr 27, 2011)

I am watching xda right now  and drinking tea.

Wysłano z GT540 z użyciem Tapatalk


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 27, 2011)

Buying some apps for my Evo on the Market with the new "Bill My Sprint account" function. So far I got Tasker, Fancy Widget, and Wolfram Alpha. Can anyone suggest any other really good apps worth paying for?


----------



## vongikking (Apr 27, 2011)

Dressing up to go to College


----------



## TheGratefulDead (Apr 27, 2011)

smoking crack and trying to figure out how to get more before i run out

everything looks like crack


----------



## vongikking (Apr 27, 2011)

Leaving class to lunch and then go to work.


----------



## sotiris82 (Apr 27, 2011)

i made up again with my girlfriend


----------



## Scusy (Apr 27, 2011)

Waiting in the waiting line


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Being Awesome


----------



## nardone24 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sitting at work wasting my time replying to this post hahahahaha 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## diuface (Apr 27, 2011)

Waiting for class to start.

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Being Awesome

Click to collapse



Sure you are 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to get Fancy Widget Pro to frickin work on CM7 like it did on Myn's.


----------



## killthetv (Apr 27, 2011)

Working at panera


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

Sitting on my couch spamming XDA 

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## boborone (Apr 27, 2011)

TheGratefulDead said:


> smoking crack and trying to figure out how to get more before i run out
> 
> everything looks like crack

Click to collapse



Candle wax.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching El Classico Champions League semi

Swyped from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## akaKristin (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sleeping. Got in a fight with a guy. We broke up. I'm cranky and puffy and pretending not to care. 

Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> Not sleeping. Got in a fight with a guy. We broke up. I'm cranky and puffy and pretending not to care.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That's bad 
Long time no see

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## thebbbrain (Apr 28, 2011)

Tryin' to get that last post!  Booyah!


----------



## HomerSimpson07 (Apr 28, 2011)

posting things to get 10 posts


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Watching it rain.... 

Sparky is in the doghouse! Bad,  bad Sparky! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watching it rain....
> 
> Sparky is in the doghouse! Bad,  bad Sparky!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Me too 
It was 29°C at noon

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Being pissed at Sparky cuz He's aggravating me................


----------



## shady503403 (Apr 29, 2011)

Southpark....  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Apr 29, 2011)

My sleeping wife

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 29, 2011)

Catching up on The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching Merrie Monarch!


----------



## chrislj (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching Squidbillies on Adult Swim and getting 10 posts so I can reply to a thread.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching top gear

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## pedro_78 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hard working


----------



## Garhu (Apr 29, 2011)

trying not to fall a sleep during work


----------



## avgjoegeek (Apr 29, 2011)

Closing out another Helpdesk.... last day so I get to goof off and tell customers off.


----------



## rhapsodixx (Apr 29, 2011)

cleaning up my desk.. a pile of paper need to be throw up


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

Having tea. (vanilla chai tea) 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2011)

Having a beer drinking pot smoking hippie blast

http://www.dentonjazzfest.com/







Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## cjward23 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm on hold with Vodafone, trying to do a number port for a customer. 45 minutes now.

Update: get through after 50 mins and there systems are down, what a waste of life, I will never get that time back.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2011)

Having porta potty blue water splash my but. Good thing I'm first to use it.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## Karedhuran (Apr 30, 2011)

Trying my Leedroid 3.0 ROM 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Recovering


----------



## RinZo (Apr 30, 2011)

watching ninja warrior!


----------



## wonsky21 (Apr 30, 2011)

Watching TV


----------



## matheusvilela (May 1, 2011)

Trying to study. =)


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

Hating the medicine the hospital gave me for my migraines and fighting to stay awake 'til Sparky gets home (somewhere around 4am) 

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## johnson8cyl (May 1, 2011)

Ouch migraines. What did they give u? 

sent from my transparent xda app by the impaler747


----------



## michaelg117 (May 3, 2011)

Loving the downloaded HTC IME  

woot.


----------



## couchpotatome (May 3, 2011)

Posting another useless post.


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

Waiting to find out when my next CAT scan/EEG appt will be.... 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Xda spamming...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## DP4 (May 4, 2011)

stuck at work


----------



## cbf_blue (May 4, 2011)

downloading..


----------



## smallesmets (May 4, 2011)

Watching how i met your mother s06e22


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

smallesmets said:


> Watching how i met your mother s06e22

Click to collapse



eating macaroni


----------



## serphentos (May 4, 2011)

waiting for my gf bring cola


----------



## franck_29 (May 4, 2011)

Looking for free as in freedom good icons.

This topic sounds like twitter


----------



## Buddha (May 4, 2011)

replying at this useless thread


----------



## a.wehrle (May 4, 2011)

nearly sleeping in front of my laptop


----------



## Skellyyy (May 4, 2011)

Watching Man Utd v Schalke 04 in the Champions League. Que ce ra, ce ra, whatever will be will be, we're going to Wembley, que ce ra, ce ra!


----------



## ScumpinatoS (May 4, 2011)

Listening to music and waiting to post my new AppPusher, but I have to make at least 10 post >.<


----------



## rySeeR (May 4, 2011)

flashing a new rom O:


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

playing pokemon on my defy LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (May 5, 2011)

Watching Destination Truth

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ultimoo (May 5, 2011)

I'm writing this and other post to get to 10


----------



## morrid1 (May 5, 2011)

eating dinner


----------



## olive127 (May 5, 2011)

Trying to get an Asynctask working on my android app


----------



## cjward23 (May 5, 2011)

Feeling pleased with myself because I have just found the first phone I ever owned on GSM Arena http://www.gsmarena.com/maxon_mx_6804-171.php Its a maxon mx 6804. I have been meaning to search for it for ages. And eventually found it

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## andbakk (May 5, 2011)

I'm tired and posting my tenth post on XDA


----------



## Skellyyy (May 5, 2011)

Telling my gf how much of a MILF she has hahaha, oh and listening to duhhh raydeeoh.


----------



## Skellyyy (May 5, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Feeling pleased with myself because I have just found the first phone I ever owned on GSM Arena http://www.gsmarena.com/maxon_mx_6804-171.php Its a maxon mx 6804. I have been meaning to search for it for ages. And eventually found it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Haha! That's funny comparing the difference within about 10 years of how much technology has evolved. 4 colours compared to the millions in some displays now.


----------



## fhoffmann (May 5, 2011)

counting minutes until this class ends


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2011)

Prepping  the dinner I'm making Sparky for His b day. (I have 5 hours He won't be home until 1 am) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BaldrDK (May 6, 2011)

10 post limit... Check

Sent from my Optimus 2X using XDA Premium App


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 6, 2011)

Just finished my jog... in the rain! D:


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Listening to radio...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 6, 2011)

TAKING 911 CALLS FROM ALL THESE CRAZY ASS PEOPLE IN LOUISIANA, ARK, AND MISSISSIPPI UGH! MISSISSIPPI IS THE WORST


----------



## Airfare (May 6, 2011)

reading posts


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

Once again XDA SPAMMING 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## momevil (May 6, 2011)

procrastinating


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 6, 2011)

Slaving my butt off to gather knowledge to get X10 users Full Multi Touch.
Yeah..


----------



## Rdlgrmpf (May 6, 2011)

Posting in this thread


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2011)

Doing this*


Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2011)

Just having my first taste of a NAND Android build on my HD2.....

Never thought I'd say it but..... bye bye winmo. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Feeling..... achy. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2011)

Drunk as **** and listening to MGMT. Perfect match! Hahah


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

trying to level up in xda ... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Aiakio (May 8, 2011)

Trying to get over the 10 Post limit... -.-'


----------



## Impys (May 8, 2011)

minecraft shennanegins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D4xwHZQvb0 <- working on this right now


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 8, 2011)

Lamenting the fact that I can't get the NS4G.


----------



## Aiakio (May 8, 2011)

flashing my phone again


----------



## revvo (May 8, 2011)

Regularly pressing F5 on reddit


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Watching Sparky get ready to leave for work 6 hours after He got home :/

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## nikzDHD (May 8, 2011)

Watching Man Utd vs Chelsea COME on UTD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Downloading Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon album


----------



## fractoid (May 8, 2011)

waiting for someone to post a reply to my post


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Did anyone ask for a reply? Downloading a game

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Listening to Pink Floyd's album that I just downloaded


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Re-initiating the download process, cause the connection lost

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Re-initiating the download process, cause the connection lost
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



LOLing at you xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LOLing at you xD

Click to collapse



LOLing back at you 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

LOLing at BOTH of you.  Ha!

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Watching some pipsqueak pics 
She invaded the ot

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## StasON[QStar] (May 8, 2011)

finishing a new application


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Helping Pipsqueak take over xda. 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

Upgrading ubuntu to version 11.04 whilst flicking through all the music channels and not liking anything that I hear, enjoying a beer and eaing some old school bolied sweets.

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Wondering how to flash a ROM...on a bird  


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wondering how to flash a ROM...on a bird
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



wanting to tell you, but it's against the forum rules  xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wanting to tell you, but it's against the forum rules  xD

Click to collapse



Thinking of what will happen when bd sees this XD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thinking of what will happen when bd sees this XD
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Posting  bird pics in da Mafia thread and LOLing at the idea, of flashing a ROM on ...., a bird...
(and ROFL cuz Husam says He knows how)   

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## ezzle (May 8, 2011)

Praying for someone to get me food.


----------



## LostRealist (May 9, 2011)

I am eating some delicious vegan pizza and trying to get my post count up so I can get my "search thread" tool. xD


----------



## jayzfan1 (May 9, 2011)

Looking for new ways to customize my phone!


----------



## conantroutman (May 9, 2011)

"An agonizing reappraisal of the whole scene....."


Mmmmm cryptic..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## kiepas (May 10, 2011)

Trying to wake up and start fixing my car ;p


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

Trying to find my MOTHER! ACK!
She isn't answering the phone and the machine is on (landline) and I don't have keys and the operators at Mount Sinai Hospital won't  (or don't know) tell me anything! I'M ABOUT TO CALL THE COPS. 
(sorry for all the caps)
Edit: nevermind. I found her. She is ok....
Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## brad r (May 10, 2011)

couchpotatome said:


> Posting another useless post.

Click to collapse



Replying to a useless post to test this xda app. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Waiting to see what suprises google might have for us later

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

@binarty
I haven't read your post but I'm guessing it is something political which is not allowed on xda. Post reported

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## DaveShaw (May 10, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> @binarty
> I haven't read your post but I'm guessing it is something political which is not allowed on xda. Post reported
> 
> [sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]

Click to collapse



Dealt with 

Dave


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Listen 2 music wile im postin


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

Maths(statistics actually)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Maths(statistics actually)
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



OH God,
I had the exam five hours ago 
not sure if i'm gonna pass


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OH God,
> I had the exam five hours ago
> not sure if i'm gonna pass

Click to collapse



I will this Saturday 
But also have maths exam on Monday(functions etc.)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I will this Saturday
> But also have maths exam on Monday(functions etc.)
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



functions..etc 
that's calculus


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

Making coffee and setting up my BRAND NEW coffee maker! Yay! 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## KingKongKajun (May 10, 2011)

Watching "Baby Mama"


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Trying to figure out when quoting in tapatalk with a signature that is long why for some reason it decides to double quote


----------



## cjward23 (May 10, 2011)

Watching simpsons and eating chilli con carne

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## aymanxp (May 10, 2011)

trying to reach 10 posts so i can thank SLADE and team for great job with x10 mini pro froyo.
also amazed by the adroid capability (no limits) ... and trying market apps.


----------



## thirthy (May 10, 2011)

I spy my girl neighbor super charming


----------



## pimpdaddywindle (May 10, 2011)

Trying to get to 10 posts so I can thank virus for his awesome work on my evo

left my recruiters office just got a 76 on my practice asvab now I'm doing some studying for mid terms


----------



## RinZo (May 11, 2011)

starving.  someone make me food


----------



## lebaff (May 11, 2011)

Trying to get my 10 posts.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2011)

Waiting 15 Min to get off work, so i can go home,eat and play xbox


----------



## brad r (May 11, 2011)

lebaff said:


> Trying to get my 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Yep, pretty much this.


----------



## muerteman (May 11, 2011)

Sitting in the Denver airport waiting to fly to Chicago.

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKongKajun (May 11, 2011)

lebaff said:


> Trying to get my 10 posts.

Click to collapse



As am I! A pain in the wazoo


----------



## djegzony (May 11, 2011)

hehehe i am j e r k i n g  and listening tiestoooooooooo


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

talking on the phone with page plus and also setting up my first kitchen thanks to dsixda's post  then i'm off to read impalers guide to theming and learn a bit...finish the night off with an hour on eclipse and sleep for work  ah the life of loving android


----------



## pepejose (May 11, 2011)

lebaff said:


> Trying to get my 10 posts.

Click to collapse



+1000


----------



## conantroutman (May 11, 2011)

pepejose said:


> +1000

Click to collapse



-94200003456.4

The game........
Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Posting nevermind


----------



## cjward23 (May 11, 2011)

Trying out a new rom

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 11, 2011)

Putting my mashups up on Youtube:


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

New off topic thread


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Looking at other threads


----------



## Demon_man (May 11, 2011)

trying to find a repair centre for my hd2 that wont mess it up even more like a certain place already has,


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 11, 2011)

Demon_man said:


> trying to find a repair centre for my hd2 that wont mess it up even more like a certain place already has,

Click to collapse



Tell us of this place, as to warn us about it pleaae

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Karpediem (May 11, 2011)

Searching for stuff on my lunch break and trying to learn all this confusing stuff on this forum.


----------



## devteam (May 11, 2011)

Watching Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

studying


----------



## pickles235 (May 11, 2011)

Sitting in stats class. Slowly dying inside.


----------



## killahrey (May 11, 2011)

Just dropin a load

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Crazy991 (May 11, 2011)

Replying to this thread, blogging, listening to Pandora


----------



## gimj01 (May 11, 2011)

Trying to study...


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 11, 2011)

Cramming for and dreading my C++ programming test.


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2011)

Watching my parakeet (who else but, Pipsqueak) perched on the edge of a bowl and, throwing, pretzels... 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 11, 2011)

pickles235 said:


> Sitting in stats class. Slowly dying inside.

Click to collapse



Sitting on the train, while someone next to me is telling a story about how he broke his computer. He has been stammering for 15 minutes about "that big box" that lights up. (AFAIK he means the tower). That conversation, being in earshot, is making me die slowly as well. But it is still better than stats class


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Cramming for and dreading my C++ programming test.

Click to collapse



I'm doing the opposite with my php exam


----------



## PERSIMMONS (May 12, 2011)

Brushing my teeth


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 12, 2011)

I just bombed my exam, that's what. At least it wasn't a final. Allergies + 2 Benadryl's + 5 hours of sleep + cramming is definitely the worst combination ever.


----------



## den1m (May 12, 2011)

using macbook on a bed)


----------



## fearofcups (May 12, 2011)

playing tetris battle!


----------



## Airfare (May 12, 2011)

Watching the news


----------



## Dirk (May 12, 2011)

Looking to see if the mods actually 'deleted' that poster. Thread is gone so i assume he's now sleeping with the fishes


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> I just bombed my exam, that's what. At least it wasn't a final. Allergies + 2 Benadryl's + 5 hours of sleep + cramming is definitely the worst combination ever.

Click to collapse



lol 

i almost can feel ur pain xD


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

controlling AntLions to make me sandwiches


----------



## cjward23 (May 12, 2011)

Having a good laugh at the bloke who just came in to work that didn't know what email is.

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## SuperDeform (May 12, 2011)

Finding out hw 2 bypass activation w/o a simcard


----------



## fearofcups (May 12, 2011)

Trying to get to 10 posts to get rid of this noob limit


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

Finished writing  song


----------



## eat-this-cake (May 13, 2011)

Since i just signed up I posting here to get my minimum number of posts.......


----------



## shady503403 (May 13, 2011)

Tryin to get damn netflix working on my G2...  no success. Fml. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 13, 2011)

Getting dressed for work


----------



## poli7247 (May 13, 2011)

trying to install pes 2011 for pc! Obviously cracked


----------



## inooz (May 13, 2011)

just try to understand android system


----------



## krede (May 13, 2011)

Drinking cold coffee...


----------



## cmdmilitia13 (May 13, 2011)

Amazed that my screen flips soo fast that it slaps me in the face,im never fast enough to stop it frm slappin me..lol

Mytouch 4g-White
Root Method-gfree
Permrooted s=off
CWR-3.0.2.4
Rom-Royalginger v2.0
Kernel-ckisgen-smartass-v1.1


----------



## clintonroche (May 13, 2011)

Walking thru Victoria's secret with the girlfriend. :-] 

sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Deciding:


----------



## krede (May 13, 2011)

Finished my coffee and getting ready to go home!


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

This. 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This.
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



You're doing THAT? : eek:

I'm sitting on the bus, next to bums and complete strangers....fun! 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're doing THAT? : eek:
> 
> I'm sitting on the bus, next to bums and complete strangers....fun!
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



That was then... This is NOW I am deciding if I should go see the PONIES tonite or tomorrow.... 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## pauluchin (May 14, 2011)

1.- This
2.- and this


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

Feeling like a total nerd and playing cyberdogs on dosbox on my phone

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Pavilion75 (May 14, 2011)

I am eating cheddar cheese and spilling some on my keyboard. fk :L


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2011)

Waiting on perfectdisk to work it's magic so I can shrink windows and setup a multi os machine.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 14, 2011)

waiting 50 more mins to get off work


----------



## mihachris (May 14, 2011)

Studying for the f*****g exams!

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## xThe Enforcer (May 14, 2011)

Workin 6AM-6PM. Gotta study for Defensive Tactics too.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 14, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Workin 6AM-6PM. Gotta study for Defensive Tactics too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



gota love those 12s im on from 7p to 7a till monday am


----------



## kevin2516 (May 14, 2011)

woot raging at my programming assignment  FKKKKK.


----------



## cjward23 (May 14, 2011)

Counting money and wishing it was mine 

Sent from an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## mifares (May 14, 2011)

where are my shoes?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

Watering my herb plants. 
(I LOVE fresh herbs for cooking)

I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watering my herb plants.
> (I LOVE fresh herbs for cooking)
> 
> I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Mhmm, we all love "herb" for cooking

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mhmm, we all love "herb" for cooking
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



      

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## mifares (May 14, 2011)

I use online translators. I do not understand about what you say. but about the grass understood.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 14, 2011)

Ugh waiting for my mom to get ready so we can go eat lunch


----------



## N0RVE (May 15, 2011)

Writing my 8th post at xda so I can post a 16bitvs32bit picture comparison of my Omnia 7 screen after applying the registry fix. Will do it at the "16bit banding bug after NoDo" thread.


----------



## Freak07 (May 15, 2011)

trying to collect 10 posts


----------



## Xenplex (May 15, 2011)

Wondering since when I have access to paid apps in the Android Market 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2011)

At work with a stinking hangover 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face....


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

Downloading a ROM and posting about it.... 

Nexus S with Stuff


----------



## Skellyyy (May 15, 2011)

Playing GTA: San Andreas.  what a game.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Waiting on perfectdisk to work it's magic so I can shrink windows and setup a multi os machine.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Well ****, mbr got screwed up. Without a windows disk. Anyone got an idea?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Well ****, mbr got screwed up. Without a windows disk. Anyone got an idea?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



What version of Windows? If it's 7, get to the recovery console (Forgot if you hit F8 or Spacebar while booting up, just keep hitting both). Then when it tries to automatically see what's wrong, it'll try to fix it. If it can't, hit ok/cancel, then go to the command prompt. Type Fixmbr. Hit Enter. Type Fixboot. Hit Enter.


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2011)

Wondering if Sparky is gonna be in the local paper..... 

Sent from My NS running NSCollab


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

Playing zombies. Wishing there wasn't so many n00bs...

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## ravir007 (May 15, 2011)

Watching tv


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> What version of Windows? If it's 7, get to the recovery console (Forgot if you hit F8 or Spacebar while booting up, just keep hitting both). Then when it tries to automatically see what's wrong, it'll try to fix it. If it can't, hit ok/cancel, then go to the command prompt. Type Fixmbr. Hit Enter. Type Fixboot. Hit Enter.

Click to collapse



I'm only getting
error: no such partition
grub rescue> _

It is windows 7. Hp is sending a disk, should be here on tuesday. Somehow in ubuntu the recovery partition for windows got deleted. My first dual boot try. Guess I should have read more. 

I was trying to get this setup.
http://m.lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
Have the two os's share media and files. Didn't want to have to reboot to watch a movie or work on a document that was saved on one side or the other. 

I think I'm just gonna have windows 7 as my main os and run linux in vmware. 

I can still boot into ubuntu, if I could find a dl link in the site for hiren's boot cd, I might be able to repair the mbr. They have a couple tools on it. 

I need a beer.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm only getting
> error: no such partition
> grub rescue> _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, give Wubi a try. It installs Ubuntu inside of Windows, but it runs standalone, as in it shows up in the bootloader as a boot option. It uses a virtual drive for storage. To uninstall it, all you do is go to add/remove programs in Windows and hit uninstall. I think by default if you have a 64-bit processor, it installs 64-bit version, but if you start it up with an argument like --32bit it'll install the 32-bit version. Read up on it, it's good.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Actually, give Wubi a try. It installs Ubuntu inside of Windows, but it runs standalone, as in it shows up in the bootloader as a boot option. It uses a virtual drive for storage. To uninstall it, all you do is go to add/remove programs in Windows and hit uninstall. I think by default if you have a 64-bit processor, it installs 64-bit version, but if you start it up with an argument like --32bit it'll install the 32-bit version. Read up on it, it's good.

Click to collapse



I've read that win updates can mess up linux if installed on the same partition like wubi.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## innate024 (May 15, 2011)

Putting kids down for a nap.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> I've read that win updates can mess up linux if installed on the same partition like wubi.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



It doesn't make a partition though. It literally uses a file as a hard drive. Think of it as a VHD in VirtualBox. When you boot into Ubuntu, the file is shown and used as a hard drive. I think the only limitation is you can't Hibernate from inside Ubuntu.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> It doesn't make a partition though. It literally uses a file as a hard drive. Think of it as a VHD in VirtualBox. When you boot into Ubuntu, the file is shown and used as a hard drive. I think the only limitation is you can't Hibernate from inside Ubuntu.

Click to collapse



Huh. Well I'll check it out. Thanks

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## sohanlon07 (May 15, 2011)

Watching the Smallville season finale and looking for some good Android wallpapers.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 15, 2011)

sohanlon07 said:


> Watching the Smallville season finale and looking for some good Android wallpapers.

Click to collapse




 My favorite Android Wally right now. Looks great with gingerbread

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> What version of Windows? If it's 7, get to the recovery console (Forgot if you hit F8 or Spacebar while booting up, just keep hitting both). Then when it tries to automatically see what's wrong, it'll try to fix it. If it can't, hit ok/cancel, then go to the command prompt. Type Fixmbr. Hit Enter. Type Fixboot. Hit Enter.

Click to collapse



it's F8


----------



## mudkipz (May 16, 2011)

on xda just downloaded a rom


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (May 16, 2011)

Watching Tosh.0 haha

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

Trying to get up the courage to tell me parents that I got a $550 ticket :\

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Trying to get up the courage to tell me parents that I got a $550 ticket :\
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dejavu... I had the exact same situation when I was young. I desided not to tell them and try to pay it myself. Well of course they found out another way and were even more pissed that I didn't tell them. 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dejavu... I had the exact same situation when I was young. I desided not to tell them and try to pay it myself. Well of course they found out another way and were even more pissed that I didn't tell them.
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



yeah thats what i was thinking though haha. all my fault. i was doing 140mph on my bike


----------



## boborone (May 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking though haha. all my fault. i was doing 140mph on my bike

Click to collapse



How did the cops pull you over and why did you stop? They wouldn't have chased you going that fast.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> How did the cops pull you over and why did you stop? They wouldn't have chased you going that fast.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



got off the freeway. then i saw red and blue lights and a cop flying towards me. i was just think "aww F***!"


----------



## boborone (May 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> got off the freeway. then i saw red and blue lights and a cop flying towards me. i was just think "aww F***!"

Click to collapse



I see

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

Horrible right?  I was thinking about taking a right and gunning it

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (May 16, 2011)

Counting Stars...already up to a Billion!


----------



## mexxmann (May 16, 2011)

Trying to get my post count up so I can post something I built to the developers forum


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

Watching Adult Swim...

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## boborone (May 16, 2011)

mexxmann said:


> Trying to get my post count up so I can post something I built to the developers forum

Click to collapse



Thanks for your contribution to this site. I'm sure what ever you must post in the dev area is going to blow my mind away. Thanks for keeping this place full of quality posts.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## boborone (May 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Horrible right?  I was thinking about taking a right and gunning it
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not the best idea, but probably what I would've done. That sucks man. Did they take your license? How old are you?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not the best idea, but probably what I would've done. That sucks man. Did they take your license? How old are you?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



I'm 16 cop didn't take my license either. While he had me pulled over 2 more cops showed up. Searched me and everything 


Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## skumar9988 (May 16, 2011)

working in office


----------



## boborone (May 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I'm 16 cop didn't take my license either. While he had me pulled over 2 more cops showed up. Searched me and everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dam you're lucky. Here in texas they would take your license being that old.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 16, 2011)

AT WORK WAITING TO GET OFF AT 7AM AND START MY SHORT WEEK ONLY ONE DAY OF WRK FOR THE NEXT 7 DAYS


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Downloading CM 6.1 because 7 is not fully functional


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Downloading CM 6.1 because 7 is not fully functional

Click to collapse



Liar!!! You have a rp2.... Or have you put android in it??


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Liar!!! You have a rp2.... Or have you put android in it??

Click to collapse



tp2,
dual boot android and winmo 
nand flashing android is not ready yet 
and some other components too


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tp2,
> dual boot android and winmo
> nand flashing android is not ready yet
> and some other components too

Click to collapse



Haha! We have nand flashing on kaiser, your phone is newer and you dont? Mwahahahhhahahaha *troll laugh*.


----------



## kainepaine (May 16, 2011)

Just waking up for school...ugh.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! We have nand flashing on kaiser, your phone is newer and you dont? Mwahahahhhahahaha *troll laugh*.

Click to collapse



we have nand, but testing only, pretty unstable and for cdma only, for now


----------



## boborone (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we have nand, but testing only, pretty unstable and for cdma only, for now

Click to collapse



Got it for the first tp. I don't understand why it's a legacy device. There is development on it every day.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> Got it for the first tp. I don't understand why it's a legacy device. There is development on it every day.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



i think because there are a lotta phones on the home page now


----------



## ExoBlack90 (May 16, 2011)

Trying to get 10 Posts... -.-'


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

Being tired....wanting to sleep but, since Pipsqueak decided it's time to play.... -_-

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

playing music challenge with a girl on FB


----------



## conantroutman (May 16, 2011)

First boot of my new laptop   : D

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 16, 2011)

Trying to convine my wife that Showgirls is a perfectly acceptable film to watch on our wedding anniversary.

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Eller1987 (May 16, 2011)

I am read about the brand new *Official 2.3.3 Orange GB with MotoBlur* for my Motorola Defy 

And watch TV


----------



## dudek564 (May 16, 2011)

eat a pizza


----------



## tinnef (May 16, 2011)

I'm working to get over the ridiculous 10-post limit


----------



## Toppe85 (May 16, 2011)

Drink some whiskey and celebrating our hockey goldmedal


----------



## akaCat (May 16, 2011)

Getting caught up on Castle on hulu, finding my way around these forums. Trying to hit 10 posts.

And wondering why hulu suddenly chocked and died.


----------



## shady503403 (May 17, 2011)

Droppin the crosby kids off at the pool...... 


.......what??

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2011)

boborone said:


> Dam you're lucky. Here in texas they would take your license being that old.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



guess I'm a lucky son of a gun! 


Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## bstylz911 (May 17, 2011)

Playing cod zombies. Psn is finally back !

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Trying to convine my wife that Showgirls is a perfectly acceptable film to watch on our wedding anniversary.
> 
> Sent from an ice cream sandwich

Click to collapse



Yeah,.... That's not gonna go over to well. Trust me.

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

Listenin to music


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 17, 2011)

I'm "planking" the balcony railing!  Ohhh shiiiiiiiiiit. 

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

Wondering where the mafia thread went?? 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

FistFightN81 said:


> I'm "planking" the balcony railing!  Ohhh shiiiiiiiiiit.
> 
> Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2011)

Why does it take 5 minutes to install ubuntu and 2 hours to restore windows? That's what I'm doing. Watching a percentage bar.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2011)

Sitting on hold with hp

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## nikocb (May 18, 2011)

Watching the office


----------



## wavestar92 (May 18, 2011)

Browsing xda

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 18, 2011)

Crying over all of the work I have to do before summer vacation. 

FINALS AND PROJECTS. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## RinZo (May 18, 2011)

Getting *****ed at by my girlfriend


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Getting *****ed at by my girlfriend

Click to collapse



Always a good one.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 18, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Always a good one.

Click to collapse



Haha true that!!


----------



## Toppe85 (May 18, 2011)

Try to get 10 posts and finally made it! Now can start really using this forum


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2011)

Toppe85 said:


> Try to get 10 posts and finally made it! Now can start really using this forum

Click to collapse



You could use it before!? 
# confused

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

Themeing (theming??) My phone with the T-mobile theme engine in CM7... (I admit it, I love the punk pink theme)  

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Layin in bed listening to Howard stern and browsing xda.

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## nikocb (May 18, 2011)

Working


----------



## conantroutman (May 18, 2011)

Trying to set up pro tools on win7.....
Very close to putting my face through the screen......

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## magnamagna (May 18, 2011)

Enjoying some Subway while enjoying the sunshine while enjoying some XDA browsing.


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

Watching die hard 4.0, eating cake, browsing xda and waiting for a rom to be released.

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Wondering if I will even get out of bed today? 

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Trying to set up pro tools on win7.....
> Very close to putting my face through the screen......
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



you work in music business?


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 18, 2011)

Laughing hard at Sony, PSN got hacked again.


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Laughing hard at Sony, PSN got hacked again.

Click to collapse



Ya just read it on the register.com

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## yosif yackson (May 19, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to post my screenshot on xda longing for a nice bowl of broccoli w cheese 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Hamsn (May 19, 2011)

Meesing up chunks of code.


----------



## borice91 (May 19, 2011)

Preparing for school...


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Sitting in bed trying to decide how to waste the day.

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## conantroutman (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you work in music business?

Click to collapse



Im a trained engineer but its only a hobby.
Not many jobs in my area unless you can afford to be self employed for a few years. (I cant)........

Its more fun as a hobby though 

Got it working by the way 


Now Im waiting for 9GB to fly through my living room from that computer to this computer...........  hate waiting..........


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Im a trained engineer but its only a hobby.
> Not many jobs in my area unless you can afford to be self employed for a few years. (I cant)........
> 
> Its more fun as a hobby though
> ...

Click to collapse



ever heard of external hard disk drives


----------



## conantroutman (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ever heard of external hard disk drives

Click to collapse



I have but I wont need one for a while... the computer Im transferring from is so old and slow that it would take just as long that way.

Still waiting...........


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Weighing the best and worst case scenarios that could come as the result of nanobots.......

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Flicking through music channels.

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 19, 2011)

Getting the Wolfram Alpha app ready for my math final LOL. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2011)

This... getting gas with who else.... Sparky! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Simon_WM (May 19, 2011)

playing on my minecraft server =)

Si2100.dyndns.org


----------



## knightrocker (May 19, 2011)

Multitasking the xda android app, tatatalk on my home forum neopeek.com, listing to theory of a dead man, reading this thread, drinking water and thinking of ways to improve my rom -_-

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## jayjam99 (May 19, 2011)

At work. 
BUT found the time to make this post on xda!


----------



## Dirk (May 19, 2011)

FistFightN81 said:


> Weighing the best and worst case scenarios that could come as the result of nanobots.......
> 
> Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.

Click to collapse



Read Michael Crichtons book 'Prey' 

Watching the first episode of Fringe. Not sure i like it yet, especially as the X-Files is hard to beat.


----------



## bdpyo (May 19, 2011)

Taking my afterwork ****.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

this


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out why this trollogenmod rom hasn't got a notificcation bar.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 19, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why this trollogenmod rom hasn't got a notificcation bar.
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



That sounds like it is a framework.apk issue. Do a complete wipe and reflash 

I'm waiting for food to fly into my mouth whilst I lay upon my bed  So far...no food  

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## shady503403 (May 19, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why this trollogenmod rom hasn't got a notificcation bar.
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Cause it wants to be an iPhone..  duh.  

I'm just at work, waiting to be off so I can go to fkin Cali!!!!! Dank for days... mmmmm.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sindree (May 20, 2011)

Trying to figure out why my HTC Desire use up so much battery after I changed to RCMIX HD 3.5 Rotating ROM :/


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 20, 2011)

Laughing at everyone on Verizon:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/19/verizon-finally-killing-unlimited-data-plans-this-summer/


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Reinstalling ubuntu because it was being weird and I don't know enough about the operating system to fix the issues. I suppose I could of joined a forum to get some help and advice but what sort of losers would do a thing like that.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Reinstalling ubuntu because it was being weird and I don't know enough about the operating system to fix the issues. I suppose I could of joined a forum to get some help and advice but what sort of losers would do a thing like that.
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



*cough*everyone on here*cough* *cough*

Typing this post on Sparky's cr-48 and using up his free 100mb of data 
(thanks Sparky!)


----------



## LIX666 (May 20, 2011)

looking how to customise my avatar and sig... still not doing it actually.


----------



## lazyb421 (May 20, 2011)

Sitting at my wife's boss's house drinking some beer while they put makeup on each other. Lame. 

Sent from my ZenDroid using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

lazyb421 said:


> Sitting at my wife's boss's house drinking some beer while they put makeup on each other. Lame.
> 
> Sent from my ZenDroid using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Uhhh, okayy.haha. weird ****. I am taking a shower.... not while I write this of course

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 20, 2011)

lazyb421 said:


> Sitting at my wife's boss's house drinking some beer while they put makeup on each other. Lame.
> 
> Sent from my ZenDroid using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



_Take advantage of the situation_


----------



## lazyb421 (May 20, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> _Take advantage of the situation_

Click to collapse



You have a point there. I need to start pushing some of this beer on them. 

Sent from my ZenDroid using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

lazyb421 said:


> Sitting at my wife's boss's house drinking some beer while they put makeup on each other. Lame.
> 
> Sent from my ZenDroid using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



And I read that wrong before... thought you where at your bosses wife's house.lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

Watching last nights South Park.


----------



## lazyb421 (May 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And I read that wrong before... thought you where at your bosses wife's house.lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Lol yeah that would've been weird.

Sent from my ZenDroid using XDA Premium App


----------



## Demon_man (May 20, 2011)

Watching the It Crowd & deciding whether to buy another HD2 or get a different phone as I need a new main-board, ggrr I hate decisions


----------



## torikorocks (May 20, 2011)

Trying to sleep but can't. Time to play MAG.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## DonSolo (May 20, 2011)

Choppin it up with my peoples. Drinkin Remy VSOP and rom hunting 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aulterra (May 20, 2011)

*10 posts*

trying to get 10 posts to get help on the dev forums -.- bleh...


----------



## nodeffect (May 20, 2011)

sitting at my office..... trying to focus


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 20, 2011)

working rdy to start the weekend at 7 am


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> working rdy to start the weekend at 7 am

Click to collapse



getting ready for the concert, wish me luck


----------



## djj624 (May 20, 2011)

trying to get to 10 posts, lol


----------



## janniz.zinnaj (May 20, 2011)

I too I'm trying to get 8 post


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 20, 2011)

Trying to cut my dog's nails while browsing xda 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Nothing, just bored and wondering why xda is so quiet this morning

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

Listenin to music


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Watching tv...
Xda posting...
Bored in general....


----------



## lije927 (May 20, 2011)

Hungry, listening to Kingdom of Sorrow. About to play a game on gba4droid. 

Sent from my Tbolt


----------



## TheMarshal (May 20, 2011)

Scoring 10 posts so I can post in de developer part of the forums.


----------



## Willbuh (May 20, 2011)

Playing some Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

^_^ im happy cuz i own a htc IS and have an awesome family ...

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## bdpyo (May 20, 2011)

Sitting inside a monkey cage at the Philadelphia zoo.


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

Lstnin to music -_-

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## kotymus (May 20, 2011)

hunting 10 posts


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Downloading the android sdk, which is a ***** cos it so big and my internet connection is awful. And I'm also trying to remember my awesome idea for a new thread in OT which was so unbelievably awesome I forgot it almost straight away.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Downloading the android sdk, which is a ***** cos it so big and my internet connection is awful. And I'm also trying to remember my awesome idea for a new thread in OT which was so unbelievably awesome I forgot it almost straight away.
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



I hear ya, even with my fast connection I was still surprised how long it took

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 20, 2011)

Blowing off steam! I drove across the whole island, sat in 45 min traffic, paid 5 dollars for parking, paid another 5 dollars to get in this venue for this job fair.. come to find out almost half of the employers here said to apply online! Uh thanks for nothing? I thought they would prefer a paper application rather than an online one!  Jeez sometimes I wish I had a Prius. Gas is $4.45 US dollars over here 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## kimmikolter (May 20, 2011)

Im nyaning


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

Just got home from a vet appt. Trying to make birds do what you want is like making Apple fanbois see the light... -_-


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

Chilling on the bus and laughing to myself because I farted and I know the person sitting next to me smells it 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Sitting in the car catching up on what's been happening on xda because I have hardly been here today and waiting for my drunk wife to come out of the pub

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## shady503403 (May 21, 2011)

Cruisin my way from utah to la.. just got to victorville.  next stop, simi valley. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (May 21, 2011)

bout to rip another user a new one in the Dinc2 forum.


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 21, 2011)

SoCalSpecialist said:


> bout to rip another user a new one in the Dinc2 forum.

Click to collapse



Link? I love watching these.


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

replying to thus thread, 
and playing on my minecraft server: Si2100.dyndns.org


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

Fixin my laptop hdrive


----------



## Smithson15 (May 21, 2011)

About to step into the "office" to do some "work"


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

listening to - Oye from 2 fast 2 furious, and trying to get 1000 posts


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Watching doctor who

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## JennMari (May 21, 2011)

Listening the voice acting.. my bf plays LA Noire game.


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Watching britains got talent and trying to figure out why apktool won't compile apks for me. 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

Trying to figure out why my N1 hates me and won't, download anything from the market. (yes, I cleared cache, data, fixed permissions, full wipe, flashed new ROM.... and I got nothing.   )

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

trying to get a mod to work in minecraft, n charging my Touch HD


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

just replied to 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14021082#post14021082


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

Crashin da boards

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## kimmikolter (May 22, 2011)

I'm nyaning still


----------



## Freedomalfa (May 22, 2011)

listen music and drink cola on my desk


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

Installin windows

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## SamsoniteNL (May 22, 2011)

Eating my first burger of the day at McD. 10.00 am

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## bdpyo (May 22, 2011)

I'm wondering why I woke up yesterday at 530 and today at 600 am?!

It's the weekend an I'm not working!


----------



## xThe Enforcer (May 22, 2011)

Workin 12hrs


----------



## Slyon92 (May 22, 2011)

Upping post count for posting themes


----------



## Chelseablue (May 22, 2011)

Watching a very exciting Spanish Grand Prix


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2011)

Trying to decide if I should upgrade my tmo plan NOW or wait ten days and get a new mifi with 4G (unlimited 4G, capped 3G)... hmmm 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## Fozi27 (May 22, 2011)

Upping post count for posting in developer forum.


----------



## JennMari (May 22, 2011)

I just watched The Walking Dead season 1.
Now Im thinking if I just had abit more cash so I could buy myself a HTC phone and check a new one after a year.
Thinking about the cheap ones like Wildfire S and Desire S.. Desire Z was an option before for me but Ive heard so much bad opinions and bugs about that one.


----------



## nikzDHD (May 22, 2011)

Need a new keyboard so trying out the variations in the market any recommendations?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Edman1993 (May 22, 2011)

*post1*

I can Post!  (Y) Great Forum!


----------



## Mbb15 (May 22, 2011)

Im skyping with a friend and we won some money with betting on football


----------



## likeurface (May 22, 2011)

Doing stat homework.....

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## rberry88 (May 22, 2011)

I love the SwiftKey keyboard. 

Oh, I'm watching Netflix on my PS3, so many shows and movies I've missed. 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App


----------



## nikzDHD (May 22, 2011)

rberry88 said:


> I love the SwiftKey keyboard.
> 
> Oh, I'm watching Netflix on my PS3, so many shows and movies I've missed.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thanks I will give it a try.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## woshiweili (May 22, 2011)

Fiddling with MIUI 1.5.20, loving it!


----------



## pickles319 (May 22, 2011)

Sitting here with my left foot on my bed procrastinating


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 22, 2011)

Waiting for my GF to get ready while I browse xda, then off to the mall


----------



## cjward23 (May 23, 2011)

I'm attempting to port sonnysekhon' lucid theme to xboarders stock GB rom


----------



## cashyftw (May 23, 2011)

I shouldnt say.

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 23, 2011)

Cowering in the corner for my C++ 200-level programming final tomorrow. I really don't get the latest topics.


----------



## Chelseablue (May 23, 2011)

Listening to music, staring out the window while browsing


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

Wondering how My NS sent over 100+ MB of data when I was asleep... 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## michallll1 (May 23, 2011)

I'm at work and sit on the forum


----------



## youbusted (May 23, 2011)

trying to reach 10 posts and i need to ask question in dev


----------



## mattfmartin (May 23, 2011)

Listening to my friend tell me he just sneezed and pooped his pants.


----------



## Chelseablue (May 23, 2011)

trying to figure out why I don't just put my Xoom down and go to sleep.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 23, 2011)

Can't sleep!! .. and I ran out of Lunesta! D:

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Chris95X8 (May 23, 2011)

Playing guitar!


----------



## JennMari (May 23, 2011)

Drinking Ginger Ale without alcohol.
Today I went to one shop that sells phones and asked about Wildfire S and Desire S.
Well Wildfire S comes to shop in 1 week or more and there were no Desire S at the moment, GRR!


----------



## p4ckman (May 23, 2011)

youbusted said:


> trying to reach 10 posts and i need to ask question in dev

Click to collapse



same here...


----------



## matt--p (May 23, 2011)

trying to work out why my htc wont run android 2.3.4 and it keeps getting stuck on the boot page grrrrrr


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 23, 2011)

youbusted said:


> trying to reach 10 posts and i need to ask question in dev

Click to collapse



Why don't you ask in the Q&A section? And if you need to ask a dev him/herself something, just PM them.


----------



## bdpyo (May 23, 2011)

Just got done eating lunch! 

Turkey hoagie ftmfw!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

Wondering when the rain will start... It's very gray and dreary outside... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## JennMari (May 23, 2011)

Im having a Hannibal movie marathon , now watching Red Dragon (the new one)


----------



## rwells813 (May 23, 2011)

Waitin on more Tor..nehdas to hit. 

From SGS's SGH-I897 with CM7-Nightlies using XDA premium app


----------



## RinZo (May 23, 2011)

Eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## bolillo (May 23, 2011)

Installing Unbuntu with wubi 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 23, 2011)

Thinking about how much i love the moderators here, especially ORB3000, I bet hes handsome

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 23, 2011)

Watching gordon ramsay

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 23, 2011)

FistFightN81 said:


> Thinking about how big of a douche bag orb3000 is.....DOUCHE!
> 
> Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.

Click to collapse



Infracting you because of your comment.

I will not tolerate any offense to any member and a fellow mod in this case.


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2011)

Baaaaaaahahahahahahaha......priceless Señor Payaso 
Like a baws! 
To stay on topic....laughing at the guy being infracted by Mr. Clown 


Mr. Clown said:


> Infracting you because of your comment.
> 
> I will not tolerate any offense to any member and a fellow mod in this case.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

Doing a really ridiculous report. After this I'm good for the rest of the school year. Hopefully.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## GhostZini (May 24, 2011)

Im shaving my hairy [email protected]#

meXdroid meXperia V3


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

making sure my car isnt dented from this hail


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 24, 2011)

working and reading xda for 12 hours  well in between 911 calls


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 24, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> working and reading xda for 12 hours  well in between 911 calls

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> working and reading xda for 12 hours  well in between 911 calls

Click to collapse



Either you work for the emergency sevices or you get in trouble with the police a lot?


----------



## Terrold (May 24, 2011)

Checking xda while playing zombies on ascension 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## HTC-User0111 (May 24, 2011)

Calculations of the mineralisation of 13C-carbon sources by microorganisms ...


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 24, 2011)

Trying to find my phone charger.. Ugh I wonder how small they will be next year.. 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

I just saw an ad for the iPad 2 on the home page for xda -_-


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

Feeding da birds.... 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Watchn da news


----------



## otter68 (May 24, 2011)

Getting to 10 - thanks!


----------



## orion324 (May 24, 2011)

otter68 said:


> Getting to 10 - thanks!

Click to collapse



Trying to arrive...not yet :-(


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Im at work bored and thinking i wish it would be thursday already so i can get my packages from amazon.


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

waiting to go see the new pirates


----------



## Blazed420up (May 25, 2011)

Posting about nothing


----------



## JasoX (May 25, 2011)

Im supposed to work but id rather sit here at work and browse a few forums, drinking coffee and soon im going for a smoke...


----------



## 41LY45 (May 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> waiting to go see the new pirates

Click to collapse



Watched it last weekend.  Not bad. 

Having my lunch. A packet of instant noodles.  :/ 

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## cam_hamlin (May 25, 2011)

Watching my lil bro play ncaa11...

Sent from my LG Star...


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Hating my job

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SuperDeform (May 25, 2011)

Listnin t o music

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## ejyoungr (May 25, 2011)

Browsing the XDA forum when I should be working...


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

Put the last two together and that's what I'm sitting here doing


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Watching Come Dine With Me :S

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

Getting 
Annoyed
At
Trolls....

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

watching Judge Judy..


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> watching Judge Judy..

Click to collapse



How can u stand that show?? 

Im at work on xda.

Im also wishing and hoping my packages will come tommorrow


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

Oh I hate it but I left it on the channel my girlfriend was watching when she left.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh I hate it but I left it on the channel my girlfriend was watching when she left.

Click to collapse



lol well change it..

I do the same thing i turn on my tv and then forget i left it on while im on the computer and am hearing and barely watching annoying boring shows then i finally after an hour show i change it or just play xbox.

As soon as my package comes for my wirless hdmi im cutting cable.

i never watch it.

im always watching netflix.


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lol well change it..
> 
> I do the same thing i turn on my tv and then forget i left it on while im on the computer and am hearing and barely watching annoying boring shows then i finally after an hour show i change it or just play xbox.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had my music+xda on so I wasn't paying attn.  As soon as I saw I turned Netflix on lol..


But was for now.  I'm sippin on a bud light relaxing


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I had my music+xda on so I wasn't paying attn.  As soon as I saw I turned Netflix on lol..
> 
> 
> But was for now.  I'm sippin on a bud light relaxing

Click to collapse



Wish i could be home, i would be relaxing with a blue moon 

And maybe load a bowl of hookah


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

I iz eatin Sparky's chocolate peanut butter cup ICE CREAM! HA! Take that Sparky! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

bracing for this huge storm moving in.  It's getting darker by the second


----------



## forzando (May 26, 2011)

I'm in a Starbucks near my home.

I have been enjoying Caramel Macchiato and several foods.


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

Enjoying this awesome video over and over again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA 

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 26, 2011)

Trying not to buy the Nexus S 4G so that I can buy the Spring Galaxy SII when it comes out (hopefully very soon).


----------



## defyno1 (May 26, 2011)

hearing japanish music


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2011)

Watching Big Bang Theory


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

forzando said:


> I'm in a Starbucks near my home.
> 
> I have been enjoying Caramel Macchiato and several foods.

Click to collapse



OMG! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Caramel Macchiatto! It's the greatest coffee drink EVA!! 
I'm making Sparky a second pot of coffee and watching da news (with Sparky and Pipsqueak   )

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## kcpdev (May 26, 2011)

I am trying to reach 10 posts to show my new android app in the Apps and Games section


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 26, 2011)

Basking in the glory of my CyanogenMod sneakers:


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Trying to get rid of this pounding headache


----------



## Paticakeman (May 26, 2011)

Not working at work by Looking for a bln kernal 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Gameforce (May 26, 2011)

look on xda developers :W


----------



## Gameforce (May 26, 2011)

Gameforce said:


> look on xda developers :W

Click to collapse



CM7 its finaly


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

being bored


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Trying to find a new wallpaper for my phone


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Trying to get rid of this pounding headache

Click to collapse



Try drinking water, I know it sounds silly but I'm the queen of really bad headaches and they can be caused by dehydration. Also avoid caffeine as that can dehydrate you even more. Another thing is over the counter pain killers work differently for different people. I'm not saying to mix them just be aware if ibuprofen (advil) doesn't work (tylenol) or aspirin might....
Hope your headache goes away.
I'm trying to figure out why my parakeet is obsessed with throwing pretzels.... :/

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try drinking water, I know it sounds silly but I'm the queen of really bad headaches and they can be caused by dehydration. Also avoid caffeine as that can dehydrate you even more. Another thing is over the counter pain killers work differently for different people. I'm not saying to mix them just be aware if ibuprofen (advil) doesn't work (tylenol) or aspirin might....
> Hope your headache goes away.
> I'm trying to figure out why my parakeet is obsessed with throwing pretzels.... :/
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



That's funny because the only thing I drank today at work was a coke.  So I had caffeine but no water.  Haha oops


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

goin to eat somethin


----------



## bink1r (May 27, 2011)

Going to work.


Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 27, 2011)

Watching some classic Simpson's and nursing a really bad case of man flu. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## R4mrod (May 27, 2011)

Eating home cooked samosas


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 27, 2011)

Getting ready to hit up DC for the weekend.


----------



## Simon_WM (May 27, 2011)

Attempting to get mac on my laptop... just failling at the drivers


----------



## JennMari (May 27, 2011)

Watching a movie and eating onion chips , mm good.


----------



## cjward23 (May 27, 2011)

Feeling very confused about why my laptop has suddenly decided it does not want to turn on

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

*NSFW*

Sooo may threads that this could belong to. Great music, great movie, but i _am _'doing it now'! I would hope that most of you have seen this..but if not, *what is wrong with you??!!*

Just simply the greatest...






Francis Ford Coppola's masterpiece. The fact that i am the spitting image of Colonel Kurtz (Marlon Brando) has nothing to do with anything!


----------



## =ARV= (May 28, 2011)

I'm Listening music and doing one new mod for my Android device


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Crying because I have to be back at work in 6 hours and I just got off


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (May 28, 2011)

Setting up the miui rom on my evo. Watching swamp brothers and celebrating cuz school is out. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 28, 2011)

Hugging my Evo because this hotel in DC actually charges for internet by the day and it's only through Ethernet (wtf?). Get these prices: $10/day for below 1 Mbps, $25/day for speeds up to 2 Mbps down. Thank God for tethering.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 28, 2011)

WAITING TO SEE IF I NEED TO SEND MY HELI TO A GUNSHOT TO THE FACE


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

posting my 10the message on this forum


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Posting crap in Off Topic

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 28, 2011)

Truing to sleep by posting here, so I can get bored


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Truing to sleep by posting here, so I can get bored

Click to collapse



You will never get bored in off topic, off topic rocks

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Sharin my thougts wit oders


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2011)

Watching 'How I Met Your Mother' and eating cheese on crackers with a nice bottle of Rioja.


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Just got off work.  Relaxing with some pringles and a coke


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2011)

Complete wipe of my old laptop....
Gonna get me some Linux.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

Waiting for my dinner to cook.

HEY NOOB, WATCH THIS
OHH, BOOBIES


----------



## blackangel104 (May 28, 2011)

About to playing some marvel vs capcom 3

emo's have my heart and i have their razors


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

Watering my herb garden (I have Rosemary, thyme, mint, cilantro and a bunch of others...) 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watering my herb garden (I have Rosemary, thyme, mint, cilantro and a bunch of others...)
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



Man I love me some rosemary.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

searching the web on whch phone has da highest n lowest sars


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> searching the web on whch phone has da highest n lowest sars

Click to collapse



Severe acute respiratory syndrome?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Truing to sleep by posting here, so I can get bored

Click to collapse



What are you doing trying to sleep! I thought clowns terrorized little children at nights

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What are you doing trying to sleep! I thought clowns terrorized little children at nights
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



True dat..  

Have you ever seen "Killer Klownz From Outerspace"?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> True dat..
> 
> Have you ever seen "Killer Klownz From Outerspace"?

Click to collapse



No, is it any good? Ever seen or read "It"?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No, is it any good? Ever seen or read "It"?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yes I've seen "IT".

Killer Klownz is not good by any means.  It was filmed in the 80's and alien clowns use guns to turn people into cotton candy.  It's more comical than anything.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yes I've seen "IT".
> 
> Killer Klownz is not good by any means.  It was filmed in the 80's and alien clowns use guns to turn people into cotton candy.  It's more comical than anything.

Click to collapse



Lmao, sounds awesome... to watch once

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Mediocrates (May 29, 2011)

What am I doing? Going crazy for the 50 billionth time, trying to correct WALL-E, that it's EVO, not Eva!!!!!!!    ARGGGGGGGHHHH!!!!

(Beats head against wall.... )


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, sounds awesome... to watch once
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Oh I forgot to mention they suck all the blood out of their big cotton candy cocoons with bendy straws 


and right now im sitting around waiting for people to get off work so we can go to the movies.


----------



## dieghen89 (May 29, 2011)

Testing cyanogen kangs, listening dream theater


----------



## Zhoramsdn (May 29, 2011)

Downloading LeeDroid's new ROM for Desire HD


----------



## xThe Enforcer (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> True dat..
> 
> Have you ever seen "Killer Klownz From Outerspace"?

Click to collapse



That movie was epic!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 29, 2011)

Playing portal whilst I wait for titanium to restore all my apps.

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS
Noob's Watch This


----------



## abtre (May 30, 2011)

Heading back home from a nice Memorial Day at the park.


----------



## xiaogaozi (May 30, 2011)

Post new post and new post and new post... I need at least 10 posts.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 30, 2011)

Trying to find my aloe spray... Ouch! Sunburn 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Darkivol (May 30, 2011)

Playing Call of duty black ops lol


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

Laundry.  Then cook-out and beer!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

Watching one of my parakeets tear up some paper and throw it on the floor.... 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## King-Chris111 (May 30, 2011)

I'm posting here and then posting in the Android section for HD2s


----------



## conantroutman (May 30, 2011)

Just gone for a smoke break at work and watched a junkie pick up all the discarded butts.......
Possibly one of the most shameful things I've ever seen. The funny thing is, an hour ago he was calling me a **** when I ejected him from the premises..... now he's politely asking me for the rest of my smoke......

I need a new job..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just gone for a smoke break at work and watched a junkie pick up all the discarded butts.......
> Possibly one of the most shameful things I've ever seen. The funny thing is, an hour ago he was calling me a **** when I ejected him from the premises..... now he's politely asking me for the rest of my smoke......
> 
> I need a new job.....
> ...

Click to collapse



lol XD

on topic: thinking how funny will it be if a >10 posts dude wrote here that he's getting a 10 posts for dev sections, then comes a mod quoting him and saying: deleting your posts


----------



## conantroutman (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol XD
> 
> on topic: thinking how funny will it be if a >10 posts dude wrote here that he's getting a 10 posts for dev sections, then comes a mod quoting him and saying: deleting your posts

Click to collapse



Thinking about having husam banned for trying to go on topic in an off topic thread.....

What I did here.....
You see it............................. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## cjward23 (May 30, 2011)

Trying to build CM from source, but with my crapy laptop and dire internet connection it is taking to freaking long


Noob's Watch This


----------



## dedors (May 30, 2011)

xiaogaozi said:


> Post new post and new post and new post... I need at least 10 posts.

Click to collapse



we're done now


----------



## PrivateInvestigator (May 30, 2011)

Investigating.


----------



## CA. BOY (May 30, 2011)

Am looking for update to my x10a


----------



## conantroutman (May 30, 2011)

Too excited to sleep because my SGS2 is coming tomorrow 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Simon_WM (May 31, 2011)

What am i doing now ?

well, firstly am in bed xD
secondly am replying to thus thread,
thirdly am listening to Music
forthly am setting up my Touch HD after i killing the ROM.. =(
fifthly am replying from my Hacbook (Dell Studio 1558 with OS X 10.6.7)


----------



## mastergrifis (May 31, 2011)

Installing Ubuntu on my Desire Z


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2011)

Going BACK to sleep after a loong nap... 'night

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Just about to watch "Dawn of the Dead".


----------



## T.C.P (May 31, 2011)

eating a banana muffin and thinking what max is gonna out next....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 31, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> eating a banana muffin and thinking what max is gonna out next....

Click to collapse



XD  Spraying some stuff and making a new sig xD


----------



## mrcd (May 31, 2011)

just new here i registered and am xda now =)


----------



## mastergrifis (May 31, 2011)

Posting in this thread


----------



## knightrocker (May 31, 2011)

Watchin tv ... Kinda ... -_-

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

studying for my object oriented c# final


----------



## f000h (May 31, 2011)

i packed in a box my old receiver and two front speakers. 
tomorrow will post to his nephew.


----------



## 41LY45 (May 31, 2011)

Studying for my Physics and Calculus finals next week, while sipping a mug of Earl Grey with a hint of tangerine.


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> studying for my object oriented c# final

Click to collapse



Nice. 

Smokin a cigg. Taking care of my mom who just had cancer surgery.


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

boborone said:


> Nice.
> 
> Smokin a cigg. Taking care of my mom who just had cancer surgery.

Click to collapse



i know 

is your mum ok?


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know
> 
> is your mum ok?

Click to collapse



Yeah, just in alot of pain. Once they got in the surgery, found out it wasn't as bad as all the tests showed. Skin cancer. She used to tan alot and be real dark.


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

boborone said:


> Yeah, just in alot of pain. Once they got in the surgery, found out it wasn't as bad as all the tests showed. Skin cancer. She used to tan alot and be real dark.

Click to collapse



sry to hear that, hope she gets better soon


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry to hear that, hope she gets better soon

Click to collapse



Thanks bud.


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2011)

41LY45 said:


> Studying for my Physics and Calculus finals next week, while sipping a mug of Earl Grey with a hint of tangerine.

Click to collapse



Anyone know of a bigbox store in US to get earl grey. Seen alot of ppl from other countries talking about it.


----------



## CStreible (Jun 1, 2011)

boborone said:


> Anyone know of a bigbox store in US to get earl grey. Seen alot of ppl from other countries talking about it.

Click to collapse



Probably any bigbox store with at least a dry goods grocery section.  I know for sure that Target sells a few brands of earl grey.  Cheers.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2011)

CStreible said:


> Probably any bigbox store with at least a dry goods grocery section.  I know for sure that Target sells a few brands of earl grey.  Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cool man. I'll check em out later today.


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

Barely woke up and just ate rice and beans


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Listening to music eating breakfast


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2011)

arachnid patrol


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing. Except oh wait, my girlfriend just destroyed my friendship with one of my best friends.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Nothing. Except oh wait, my girlfriend just destroyed my friendship with one of my best friends.

Click to collapse



You should have resurrected the blame your bad day on the person above you thread

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## truckmann (Jun 2, 2011)

Reading XDA when I should be working.


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

Enjoying XDA and watching CNN


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Trying to decide  if I should go and get some more fags or quit


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Trying to decide  if I should go and get some more fags or quit
> 
> 
> Noob's Watch This

Click to collapse



You should quit.  Fags are bad mkay.


I'm drinking my morning coffee looking for a new ROM


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Trying to decide  if I should go and get some more fags or quit
> 
> 
> Noob's Watch This

Click to collapse




Meh.... Quiting is for quitters......

Smoking is awesome and makes you look like a big man.... ;p

I'm having a fag..... 
I'm also failing at emoticons it would seem. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Meh.... Quiting is for quitters......
> 
> Smoking is awesome and makes you look like a big man.... ;p
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well on your advice I'm off to the newsagents.  And after swearing in public smoking is just about the coolest thing in the world. 


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## Bozen1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Slacking at work and getting the lay of the land on these forums!


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Listening to last.fm, writing my C.V using Google Docs (never used it before) and being distracted by XDA


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

Watching tv, surfing the net, listening to music and eating. Yeah boi!


----------



## Dogen83 (Jun 2, 2011)

Reading XDA seems too obvious... but I'm also cooking lunch (a burrito!) and trying to get my cat to stop sleeping on my feet while I'm on the computer. Stupid cat, why do you make me kick you!?


----------



## ktdevil5 (Jun 2, 2011)

Reading posts....

 Sent from a lighting rod...


----------



## TettZor (Jun 2, 2011)

Due to lack of CM7 updates caused by buildbot gone missing (or killed himself) I have to cheer myself and hopefully someone else up with some good old ballpoint doodling. Enjoy.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking at the picture above mine and getting some good laughs from it, good show, good show 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

TettZor said:


> Due to lack of CM7 updates caused by buildbot gone missing (or killed himself) I have to cheer myself and hopefully someone else up with some good old ballpoint doodling. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that rocks, can i pinch it to post in the Desire Z forums?


----------



## TettZor (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> that rocks, can i pinch it to post in the Desire Z forums?

Click to collapse



No problem. By pinching you mean just posting it like i did here?

Edit. Im tired. YOU can pinch it in there. No worries. Damn. 
Sorry. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

TettZor said:


> No problem. By pinching you mean just posting it like i did here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yep. the will appreciate it in the nightly thread, as you drew it i will be sure to give credit.


----------



## TettZor (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> yep. the will appreciate it in the nightly thread, as you drew it i will be sure to give credit.

Click to collapse



Would like if you did that. Forgot to sign the damn thing. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawynkoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Checking out my quadrant score on my Xoom overclocked to 1.7GHz with the latest Tiamat kernel.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Trying to decide which ROM to flash next on my Epic 4G


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 3, 2011)

TettZor said:


> Due to lack of CM7 updates caused by buildbot gone missing (or killed himself) I have to cheer myself and hopefully someone else up with some good old ballpoint doodling. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HHGttG reference? I love you.


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ****ting. Feels good.

Click to collapse



Now it's my turn. Be right back


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching Nikita on CW11.... Meh.
Also waiting impatiently for my Sprint MiFi 3G/4G to come tomorrow and then, calling Sprint, cuz Amazon processed it as a new line instead of an upgrade.... :/

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## Frosty666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sifting through 142 pages of awesome off-topic-ness. And considering some form of cyanogen to replace the MiUI on my seX10... 
And thinking about getting out of bed and having some breakfast...no school today  4 day weekend 
And listening to some awesome hardstyle \m/ (//^_^) \m/
And editing my post on xda about a thousand times to include all of my fantastic activities 
Eating a muffin, drinking a hot chocolate and feeding the dogs.
Grabbing out my laptop for a game of audiosurf.....

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-IRIS using XDA Premium App


----------



## AdnanSD (Jun 3, 2011)

Lestining "i wish i was a poet"

And reading some news about technology

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching the Dallas/Miami game. Mavs better win!


----------



## Cookiemonsta >:) (Jun 3, 2011)

^ lol watching the same.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 3, 2011)

Cutting up a fresh pineapple


----------



## VistroDistro (Jun 3, 2011)

posting on XDA, listening to music and browsing teh intarwebz


----------



## Richard1510 (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching my son bounce off the walls like a ping pong ball. He ate to much candy with mom. Also looking through XDA.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 3, 2011)

Taking my clothes out the washer.. s*it! Accidentally left skittles in my pocket 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jun 3, 2011)

Just finished watching Snatch for the millionth time. God I love that movie.


----------



## Patrick V. (Jun 3, 2011)

Reading XDA on my work


----------



## bmonster (Jun 3, 2011)

VB Programming for work      Bad Times


----------



## Jinkeez (Jun 3, 2011)

Just finished installing Serendipity VII on my phone, it's pretty nice.


----------



## sentrymechanic (Jun 3, 2011)

Waiting on a jet to come down and playing around on my liberated Droid x

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Having a fag and looking forward to a bbq tonight.

Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching the French Open rooting for Nadal and enjoying the latest android news


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Having a fag and looking forward to a bbq tonight.
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME DZ

Click to collapse



did you just say having a fag?!?!


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did you just say having a fag?!?!

Click to collapse



Yeah what's wrong with that?


Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Yeah what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME DZ

Click to collapse


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fag
read number 2 and 3


----------



## skyline247 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wishing I was in d'town Charleston right now getting some free beer
http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2011/jun/03/live-traffic-updates-tractor-trailer-cargo-all-ove/ . 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

skyline247 said:


> Wishing I was in d'town Charleston right now getting some free beer
> http://www.postandcourier.com/news/2011/jun/03/live-traffic-updates-tractor-trailer-cargo-all-ove/ .
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Droool...

What a tragic waste of perfectly drinkable alcohol.


----------



## HerrNieschnell (Jun 3, 2011)

bored, just browsing a little bit -.-


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Currently i'm sitting on the crapper writing this message. 

Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

wishing that I'm doing something


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Trying to get this annoying HP printer to work over wifi again


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

laughing at a girl who wrote genital instead of gentle on FB xD


----------



## Richard1510 (Jun 3, 2011)

You must be from Europe? I am replying from my phone and cannot see. A fag is a cigarette correct?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Richard1510 said:


> You must be from Europe? I am replying from my phone and cannot see. A fag is a cigarette correct?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



are you talking to me?


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Wondering where I should take my girlfriend out to eat tonight...hmmm seafood sounds nice


----------



## GhostZini (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Wondering where I should take my girlfriend out to eat tonight...hmmm seafood sounds nice

Click to collapse



Ahhhh yes. Get her the red snapper. And for you, how about a bearded clam. 

meXdroid meXperia V3


----------



## Mr. Galaxy (Jun 3, 2011)

GhostZini said:


> Ahhhh yes. Get her the red snapper. And for you, how about a bearded clam.
> 
> meXdroid meXperia V3

Click to collapse





Ahhhhh my chest! My bloody chest! My outfit! I'm just here blasting some Biggie, smoking a cig.


----------



## dexz (Jun 3, 2011)

Sitting doing nothing.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## jperryks (Jun 3, 2011)

On my computer typing out this post, before i go to work.


----------



## aardvarkr (Jun 3, 2011)

BAD GRAMMAR MAKES ME MAD! It is YOU'RE, not YOUR!

On a side note, this 5-minute wait for new posts IS OBNOXIOUS.

ALL CAPS FOR THE WIN.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

Going to bed. Goodnight all!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Going to bed. Goodnight all!

Click to collapse



good night 


done downloading linux mint, want to try it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

Trying to get my stupid iPod to sync to my phone.  I accidentally hit forget this device.  ugh


----------



## x8turbo4x (Jun 4, 2011)

playing a computer game called ultima online


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Just finished my coffee and watching the news


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

playing with linux mint, me likey


----------



## supermanno1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Listening music


----------



## rotnezi (Jun 4, 2011)

Lighting up sum KUSH oooohhh weeeee .....

 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ello EVO....


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

watching Gunsmoke


----------



## olliedroid (Jun 4, 2011)

Making another meaningless +10 post


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2011)

Taking a break from tearing up the house after my wife tells me she wants a divorce.


----------



## recurringintensity (Jun 4, 2011)

Just now waking up to go to work, watchin Bangkok Dangerous.

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## yabuki77 (Jun 4, 2011)

Testing my XDA Premium App which i bought to support xda developer. Now Drinks coffee with my friend while waiting for our wifes shopping. 


Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## violentj424 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Dev thread*

Gettig to ten posts and pudding off gf cause I'm a rom fiend now!


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally about to go sleep . Good night everyone 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## jbirdvegas (Jun 4, 2011)

It is 5:24am I just got done working eating Hardies breakfast before some well deserved sleep.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Getting ready to eat...might head on over to IHOP. Rooty Tooty, Fresh 'n Fruity !


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

studying for "an introduction to information systems and information technology" final but FB and xda are distracting me


----------



## HyprGeek (Jun 4, 2011)

getting some barbq chicken


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Downloading virtuous fusion v1.0.1 rc2 to test out ByteTornado download manager


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking up replacement carpet for my car. I want to redo the whole interior for a new car feel.

Sent from my Synergy Powered EVO


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 4, 2011)

Studying on a goddamn Saturday night,  wait it's already Sunday morning. :/

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Getting ready to watch the United States and Spain football game (soccer)


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 4, 2011)

browsing the forums while my daughter watches tom and jerry


----------



## Bytecode (Jun 4, 2011)

It's 23:42 PM in Italy and i'm testing some nightly builds of my rom


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Resting next to my pond listening to some tunes


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

Triyng to decide what I should make for dinner..... 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## bruce2728 (Jun 4, 2011)

Not much, apart from writing this that is


----------



## maggot5 (Jun 5, 2011)

I will be honest - right now I'm writing posts because I want to give some opinions and get some answers in InsertCoin thread


----------



## TettZor (Jun 5, 2011)

Im nursing a hangover. Me and a couple of friends shared this tank of homemade vodka last night. Thats how we do things in sweden... 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeren (Jun 5, 2011)

I am smoking some home grown...ermm, 'stuff' whilst watching my chickens hatch (mind blowing combination of activities really) while replying to a boatload of threads in 'Off Topic' on XDA.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 5, 2011)

Watching the Mens French Open tennis final. Hard to predict which way this one will go.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Watching the Mens French Open tennis final. Hard to predict which way this one will go.

Click to collapse



Probably just back and forth over and over and over again....
Isn't that how tennis works? 

*ba dum dum tshhhhhhhhhhh...

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2011)

starving 
and waiting for a 11 mins song to finish before i go to study


----------



## Dirk (Jun 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Probably just back and forth over and over and over again....
> Isn't that how tennis works?
> 
> *ba dum dum tshhhhhhhhhhh...
> ...

Click to collapse



 Should have seen that one coming!

Hey, you're a free man. Enjoying your day off?

Nadal came back from 2-5, set point down, to win the first set Great match so far.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 5, 2011)

Recollecting on X-Men: First Class. That movie was epic.


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 5, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Recollecting on X-Men: First Class. That movie was epic.

Click to collapse



Ahh.. Gonna see it after my exams. 

Cramming up for tomorrow's calculus exam.  Power Series now a lot more to go.  

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 5, 2011)

Playing halo odst


----------



## Sef_P1000 (Jun 5, 2011)

watching 2011 Roland Garros


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Should have seen that one coming!
> 
> Hey, you're a free man. Enjoying your day off?
> 
> Nadal came back from 2-5, set point down, to win the first set Great match so far.

Click to collapse



Yup, currently enjoying my day off and tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to theme touchwiz......


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

Falling asleep.  I need some coffee!


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 6, 2011)

Playing Zelda: A Link to the Past on my dad's SNES


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

Watching Planet 51 with my lil bro


----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Im trying to find places to make random posts to get to ten posts


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying to root a metropcs phone. Its so different.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heading towards the exam hall to die.  Goodbye guy..  

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

making my tenth post yippi


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2011)

Causing trouble for Sparky! Mwahahahaha......

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## dozer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

makin my 5th post


----------



## dozer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

and my 6th


----------



## XikkeN (Jun 6, 2011)

Watching Arrested Development on Netflix


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 6, 2011)

On the "throne" now,  while discuss about a deal on another forum.  

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## dev311k (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm drinking coke zero ! yeah


----------



## monaliza (Jun 6, 2011)

*Arrow Post what your doing right now!*

I'm Searching for Pharaonic embroidery designs


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just loosin my time


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

Mitsuoka123 said:


> Just loosin my time

Click to collapse



Huh?


I'm sitting here drinking my morning coffee before work


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 6, 2011)

Trynna get out of bed


----------



## Dirk (Jun 6, 2011)

At work. 

After reading every single page on the Internet*, i'm soooo bored!!
















*This might be a tiny exaggeration


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

Drinkin a vitaminwater! 

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## jacko_oafc (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying to install andriod 2.2 on my htc


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here drinking my morning coffee before work

Click to collapse



losing my time* lapsus calami


----------



## RaskloP (Jun 6, 2011)

Currently at work alt+tabbing between xda and autocad.


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Watching an old episode of star trek voyager.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sitting on the toilet are work lol

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## iammodo (Jun 6, 2011)

Uploading all my music to music beta from Google and I'm in the uk yay 

Sent from my phone


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 6, 2011)

Finished following WWDC 2011 on live blogs. 

I can say, iOS 5 is becoming more like Android.


----------



## pauluchin (Jun 6, 2011)

posting this ...


----------



## pauluchin (Jun 6, 2011)

and this ............ LOL


----------



## RaskloP (Jun 7, 2011)

Reading xda forums in bed.

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

RaskloP said:


> Reading xda forums in bed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sitting on my balcony in bed.  Oh wait are we playing that game?


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 7, 2011)

Listening to music in bed.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## PyRo1121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching tv

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 7, 2011)

Fighting with my girl over something stupid ...... ugh


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Fighting with my girl over something stupid ...... ugh

Click to collapse



giving you a thank


----------



## Bec de Xorbin (Jun 7, 2011)

Just sitting on a couch browsing xda. It's so god damn hot here in Finland atm and for a bonus I have fever and I'm sweating like an effing pig.


----------



## Crash1912 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sitting at my desk not doing work and browsing XDA lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

Sitting on my deck...enjoying the view of Secaucus and the NJTP... (If I wasn't lazy and turned the other direction I could look at Manhattan....Oh, well toooooooooo much work.)   

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Wishing it wasn't storming so I could go sit by the pool.


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Just sitting typing with my left  hand wondering if its normal that my right hand is numb from this yellow fever vaccine... -_-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

de-evolution said:


> Just sitting typing with my left  hand wondering if its normal that my right hand is numb from this yellow fever vaccine... -_-

Click to collapse



No. not normal. Get that looked at. Now.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

Wishing it was already the first week of July so I could be in San Diego


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching Pipsqueak do this.....


To her cage.  

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## zepoind (Jun 7, 2011)

Tying to gather 10 posts


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

zepoind said:


> Tying to gather 10 posts

Click to collapse



Gotta catch em' all.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 7, 2011)

Catching up on some 'Zero Punctuation' game reviews.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation?page=1

Seriously, if you're a gamer and you've never seen these before you have to check them out!  

NSFW.


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> browsing the forums while my daughter watches tom and jerry

Click to collapse



Didn't know they still played that :cool


----------



## Copaco (Jun 7, 2011)

right now I play with my SGS2


----------



## TettZor (Jun 8, 2011)

Doodlin' with me trusted ol' ballpoint pen. Here's some fanboy propaganda for your amusement. 

Enjoy



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TettZor (Jun 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Catching up on some 'Zero Punctuation' game reviews.
> 
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation?page=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good taste man! Yatzee is my idol. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 8, 2011)

Watching resident evil with the fan blowing in my face. It's so flipping hot over here 97* fml and being sick doesnt help lol.

Sent from My Synergy Powered EVO


----------



## steve0oo (Jun 8, 2011)

Watching south park and surfing xda on my phone 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## TettZor (Jun 8, 2011)

4 am and it's to damn hot to sleep. 

Another doodle.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jun 8, 2011)

Going to bed.  Good night all.


----------



## withinboredom (Jun 8, 2011)

Trying to decide if I want to keep coding or get a shower or both at the exact same time.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 8, 2011)

Trying to find my Maxalt.. Ugh idr where I put the box!  I hate migraines


----------



## bdpyo (Jun 8, 2011)

Installing this monkey cage;

Note; Dictated but not read.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

Letting Pipsqueak chew on all of my paperwork cuz.... I HATE DOING PAPERWORK!  Chew away Pipsqueak! 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## JRngln (Jun 9, 2011)

Wondering why it's been so long since I logged on to make a post


----------



## JRngln (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm just trying to get to ten you know


----------



## JRngln (Jun 9, 2011)

_I know I'm being a little re-dundant_


----------



## JRngln (Jun 9, 2011)

_Almost there ! _


----------



## JRngln (Jun 9, 2011)

*Wow maybe now I can post where I want/need to *


----------



## JRngln (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## jassyfr (Jun 9, 2011)

walk through XDA in the early morning.


----------



## makr8100 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Wanted: * Somebody to magically and remotely flash Atrix firmware 1.8.3, root using Gingerbreak, install GingerBlur 4.5, and set up Debian WebTop mod.  Use your magic skillz to locate my IP.  You will get paid after phone does a fancy jig signifying it has completed.  Must not use Windows.  I don't need any viruses.  I have only flashed SBF's once before.

(of course this details what I'm doing atm, still on the SBF stage, and much in need of sleep)


----------



## mprou (Jun 9, 2011)

Bored at work...........................


----------



## Dirk (Jun 9, 2011)

mprou said:


> Bored at work...........................

Click to collapse



Wondering how i managed to get through all my Bookmarked sites before lunch, and trying to think what to read until home time


----------



## johnson8cyl (Jun 9, 2011)

Reading sensation forum to catch up on bootloader unlocking. Posting here. Gotta love the work day

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## snowsire (Jun 9, 2011)

just flashed my galaxy s2 with lite'ning 1.2


----------



## GhostZini (Jun 9, 2011)

Making sexy time

Magical meXdroid meXperia V4


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2011)

Wondering how I got sick and why it's 97° out and I have 102° fever 0.o

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 10, 2011)

Helping my mom fix her iPhone . Of course the person that dislikes working with iPhones has to help her. Ugh put me out of misery! Take it back to the store! 



Babydoll25 said:


> Wondering how I got sick and why it's 97° out and I have 102° fever 0.o
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Aww get better!! 

Don't worry every single person is sick in my house but me, so it will be a matter of time before I get...

*sneezes* 

Aww great! Lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

Just flashed nightly #96 (I think it's #96, anyway) fer da N1 and then IR's latest kernel....stuck in bed cuz I'm sick....(at least I can still crackflash..   

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Sipping on a corona 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## DPMAce (Jun 11, 2011)

studying for my biomechanics class.  Not as easy as it sounds actually, because there's so much material.

Then right after that, I must start studying for my pharmacology 2 class.  So damn worried about that class too.  Hope I make it!!


----------



## pianoplayer (Jun 11, 2011)

Scarred for life after seeing RinZo's avatar


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

pianoplayer said:


> Scarred for life after seeing RinZo's avatar

Click to collapse



Haha what's so scary about it? 


I'm just sitting by the camp fire drinking a beer

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just wonder whether it is for something I need part2 the v2.0Final CyanoBrozzu Stock XWJPF frameworks: D


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

Posting here and deciding if I should take a nap.........

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Posting here and deciding if I should take a nap.........
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



naps are awesome.


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sitting at the wedding reception of one of my wife's colleagues, feeling very disappointed at the poor excuse for a buffet. Seriously cold Bacon sarnies and potato wedges, come on! 

And I forgot my ****ing ciggies and i don't know any well enough to feel confident to ask them for one. 

But hey free WiFi 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## norbert1976 (Jun 11, 2011)

Przygotowuję artykuł na temat śmierć polaka. 
Część materiałów znajduje się pod adresem 

poznajdate.com/fydibe.html.

Może ktoś podpowie gdzie znaleźć podobne informacje.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

Uploading Sparky's music to Google's music beta cloud.... :/

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 12, 2011)

Just finished shopping at Ala Moana with my GF and boy my legs hurt!! Lol


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

Watching the UFC pay per. View

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 12, 2011)

Listening to Adele - Rolling in the Deep on repeat.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching Apocalypse now.

"Charlie don't surf"!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

replying to an email


----------



## Dirk (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching the F1 Grand Prix now. Anybody else see the Lotus exploding upon exiting the Pit lane?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Watching the F1 Grand Prix now. Anybody else see the Lotus exploding upon exiting the Pit lane?

Click to collapse



No... Were you close?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 31, 2011)

Clicking on POST QUICK REPLY


----------



## Dirk (Jul 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No... Were you close?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



It was incredibly dangerous, i feared for my life!



How far is Hungary from England?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to replace the keyboard on my laptop


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2011)

flashing a sense 3.0 rom cause my girlfriend picked it


----------



## ryanaaron (Jul 31, 2011)

Tryin to see about 2.3.3 root for htc

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Jul 31, 2011)

Working my way through every video on Wimp.com. It's gonna take forever but there's some amazing videos!


----------



## yosif yackson (Jul 31, 2011)

Still looking for a playable version of Bruce Lee for sgs4g 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

Being bored


----------



## mprou (Jul 31, 2011)

fooling around with reason and my new midi keyboard


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 31, 2011)

mprou said:


> fooling around with reason and my new midi keyboard

Click to collapse



Niiiiice   Which version of reason?

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (Jul 31, 2011)

Getting my mom the cancer patient high for the first time in years. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## dritz33 (Jul 31, 2011)

Waiting for my new $100 dollar gaming keyboard to get here 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## Pitrino (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm in bathroom xd


----------



## mprou (Jul 31, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Niiiiice   Which version of reason?
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I'm on 5 and can't w8 for 6


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> It was incredibly dangerous, i feared for my life!
> 
> 
> 
> How far is Hungary from England?

Click to collapse



Omg!!! You were that close  are you ok?
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 31, 2011)

Moderating  and banning members who don't follow rules.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Moderating  and banning members who don't follow rules.

Click to collapse



 I'm innocent!!! Btw , did u mess up with my account?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2011)

Waiting for Sparky to return in.....oh about ten hours.....so I can root his Nexus One while He is sleeping..... 
(damn nooby husband o' mine needs to get with the times....   )
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## Flussen (Aug 1, 2011)

nothinh special.

Sent out of my Free Candy Van.


----------



## MillerTime33 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im waiting for breaking bad to come on so i cant watch the new episode tonight!


----------



## galaxys (Aug 1, 2011)

Music jammin in surround sound at full tilt!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pressing the screen of my phone. Somehow it knows what part of the screen is the letter i want. GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!

Sent from outer space on PuRe SpEed


----------



## Dirk (Aug 1, 2011)

MillerTime33 said:


> Im waiting for breaking bad to come on so i cant watch the new episode tonight!

Click to collapse



I can't wait to get home from work tonight for this.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

waiting and being forever alone


----------



## llllllllllll (Aug 1, 2011)

Getting bLaZeD....!!!!!!   :/


----------



## bohnibohn (Aug 1, 2011)

cooking ^^


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Xda app sig says it all

sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap


----------



## mprou (Aug 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Xda app sig says it all
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app, because the toilet is busy dealing with my crap

Click to collapse



Push that motherf***er out!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)

mprou said:


> Push that motherf***er out!!!

Click to collapse



wtf, im not having a baby


----------



## SlapYoSelf (Aug 1, 2011)

WATCHING SOPRANOS N FLASHING ROMS  -The Good Life


----------



## tzmx (Aug 2, 2011)

skype video conferencing


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2011)

Watching Pipsqueak "yell" at a sparrow outside on the deck..... You tell 'em... Pipsqueak...

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## fionahuang (Aug 2, 2011)

nothing much but reading some threads on xda~~hahaha


----------



## mprou (Aug 2, 2011)

relaxing with a big smile for it's the first day of my vacation from work


----------



## RCDuke (Aug 2, 2011)

I should be finishing an autocad drawing for work, but I'm nearly done.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

I laught about the joke from my girl friend!

Bruno mars why he call mars not snikers, he has no nuts


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2011)

Watching tv with Sparky....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 3, 2011)

Annoying people in off-topic..........


----------



## Jardicel (Aug 3, 2011)

Spraying this on trolls.


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jardicel said:


> Spraying this on trolls.

Click to collapse



Nice...

Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Aug 3, 2011)

Watching PhoneDog phone unboxings and reviews. Current device I'm watching at the moment: Samung Galaxy S II.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Aug 4, 2011)

Making sigs left and right:





















Please don't use these without my permission.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Making sigs left and right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



these look siiiick. care to make an incredible one for me?
and im trying to get fred to make me a box


----------



## AerialX (Aug 4, 2011)

At this moment, I am.... posting here when I should be sleeping. It seems to be a long-standing rule that I can never force myself to sleep before 4AM or so.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2011)

lol mine is after 5am i kinda give up trying to sleep - and then feel "saggy" all day untill i finally crash out 

anyway.. im just lay here thinkin to myself..

does anyone ever feel like just packing up their ****, selling whatever is not needed and just F-ing off some place new?

(i aint got no kids to hold me back.. well, no kids of mine that i know of  haha)

i thought id ask and think out loud so to speak


----------



## DS1495 (Aug 4, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> lol mine is after 5am i kinda give up trying to sleep - and then feel "saggy" all day untill i finally crash out
> 
> anyway.. im just lay here thinkin to myself..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, right now, I'm pondering your thoughts/question..

To answer, yes, and I do indeed plan to do that after I graduate.


----------



## DS1495 (Aug 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Driving...
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Get the hell off your phone then! 



Sent from my Samsung Infuse via XDA app


----------



## bangalorerohan (Aug 4, 2011)

Listening to Eminem and playing World of Warcraft!


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2011)

DS1495 said:
			
		

> Lol, right now, I'm pondering your thoughts/question..
> 
> To answer, yes, and I do indeed plan to do that after I graduate.

Click to collapse



i intend to do this within the next couple of weeks - if things go tits up, i need a plan incase they do. (might be loosing my house )


----------



## navispidey (Aug 4, 2011)

*hai....*

downloading a new rom for my bloddy mobile.........


----------



## shreyasvb (Aug 4, 2011)

Watching American pie 4 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavness (Aug 4, 2011)

Right now i hit my 10th post so im gonna go start a thread in the android dev section! BOOYA!


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

mavness said:


> Right now i hit my 10th post so im gonna go start a thread in the android dev section! BOOYA!

Click to collapse



What could you possibly have to contribute in dev?

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2011)

mavness said:


> Right now i hit my 10th post so im gonna go start a thread in the android dev section! BOOYA!

Click to collapse



Following this guy to see if he has any business in the dev section.... 

Edit; It was  reasonable post.... /me is pleasantly surprised...


----------



## Dirk (Aug 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Following this guy to see if he has any business in the dev section....
> 
> Edit; It was  reasonable post.... /me is pleasantly surprised...

Click to collapse



Damn your ninja skills. I was about to say i'm right behind you to see if i can get 'in before the lock' in his post before you locked it  Damn these noobs with their perfectly reasonable dev posts too.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:
			
		

>

Click to collapse



...........


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> ...........

Click to collapse



yup...
sums it up 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> yup...
> sums it up
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Waiting for My name is earl, HIMYM, and 2 and 1/2 men to start


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 4, 2011)

Being exhausted cuz I gotz no sleeps cuz drunko (aka Sparky) stayed at the Elks club til 3:30am.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Being exhausted cuz I gotz no sleeps cuz drunko (aka Sparky) stayed at the Elks club til 3:30am....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Learned how to play pool there.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:
			
		

> yup...
> sums it up

Click to collapse



lol, i had to post that pic for a lol  LOL 

atm im making a game for WM, i asked zarpy to make supermeatboy-saws of death, and he did but the levels were way too easy and too short for my liking so i decided to make my own, dunowhat to call it though?
SMB maybe? 






if anyone want to test it when its done, please PM me

btw its a very hard game


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

At wal mart

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking for a movie worth watching


----------



## cjl100gs (Aug 4, 2011)

trying to get to 10 posts phahaa


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2011)

mprou said:


> Looking for a movie worth watching

Click to collapse



Battle Los Angeles



cloudbot said:


> Checking in on my Android game sales: http://www.klobit.com/rocketron/

Click to collapse



what program do you use to make your games dude?
btw i just updated the graphics on my game, looking nice and new now


----------



## zephiel (Aug 5, 2011)

Uninstalling LauncherPro then reboot then install LauncherPro Plus.
That's what I'm doing.


----------



## phburks (Aug 5, 2011)

Watching yet another episode of Family Guy. 

G2X CM7


----------



## Boltons75 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sitting @ work watching for news on og evo root........

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ohraii (Aug 5, 2011)

cjl100gs said:


> trying to get to 10 posts phahaa

Click to collapse



Haha, this.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

hoping to do something


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

1) Just finished making a couple of launcher icons as the LP Theme i use is missing a couple, and the unskinned ones stick out like a sore thumb!

2) I just learned something new. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

Laying out in the sun.

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

eating at last


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:
			
		

> 2) I just learned something new. Can you guess what it is?

Click to collapse



swaying your leg and scratching your head like in your sig .gif  haha

(cant think what his name is but its a brilliant film )


----------



## chickenfarmer (Aug 5, 2011)

Working... and trying to get to 10 posts


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

chickenfarmer said:
			
		

> Working... and trying to get to 10 posts

Click to collapse



ya need to try harder then dude, or maybe just stop working  lol

i suggest the 3 word story


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> ya need to try harder then dude, or maybe just stop working  lol
> 
> i suggest the 3 word story

Click to collapse



are you teaching noobs how to spam?


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:
			
		

> are you teaching noobs how to spam?

Click to collapse



haha, no comment dude 

the whole entire off topic is full of "spam" 

telling a no0b exactly where to go, eg @ the 3 word story - to get their first 10 posts.
(probably in minuates)

if thats teaching them how to spam xda then yes, im guilty, but i see it as i am helping someone and pointing them in the right direction to "spam" 10 posts exactly where the "spam" is 

i could of told him to go to dev.. [insert troll-face here --> ]


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> haha, no comment dude
> 
> the whole entire off topic is full of "spam"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whatever you say


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> haha, no comment dude
> 
> the whole entire off topic is full of "spam"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 678625
Im assisting nanza in his failure

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 678625
> Im assisting nanza in his failure
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



her***







 i think


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:
			
		

> View attachment 678625
> Im assisting nanza in his failure

Click to collapse



failure? just cba to link a pic 
(one of "those" days )



			
				husam666 said:
			
		

> her***
> 
> i think

Click to collapse



his***

trust me.. unless you peeps want a pic attatched? haha
it can be arranged


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

lol, idk where i got that idea from


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

np dude


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> swaying your leg and scratching your head like in your sig .gif  haha
> 
> (cant think what his name is but its a brilliant film )

Click to collapse



The Big Lebowski is the movie and 'Dude' is his name. 



husam666 said:


> are you teaching noobs how to spam?

Click to collapse



Yo, husam666 my man! How u doin?


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:
			
		

> The Big Lebowski is the movie and 'Dude' is his name

Click to collapse



thats the one, good film - been a while since ive seen it 

btw what did you learn?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> thats the one, good film - been a while since ive seen it
> 
> btw what did you learn?

Click to collapse



I leaned how to centre my forum signature.

Old dogs can learn new tricks after all!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The Big Lebowski is the movie and 'Dude' is his name.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, husam666 my man! How u doin?

Click to collapse



let's hope good 

what's with ya?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let's hope good
> 
> what's with ya?

Click to collapse



Drinking and rocking out! Couldn't ask for more


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Drinking and rocking out! Couldn't ask for more

Click to collapse



indeed...


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> Learned how to play pool there.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Sparky is a level six in the APA (He used to be a seven, but didn't play for awhile and went down in ranking)
On topic....I'm taking pictures and posting them here... 
Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2011)

Watching PowerBlock on SpikeTV. Is it just me or has that girl who talks before and after the commercials gained a lil weight and gotten a thick body and booty. She looks nice now. Still can't stand her voice. Sorry, first weekend in 2.5 yrs I've had cable tv.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 6, 2011)

Currently sitting having a cigarette and reading some graffiti. 

Apparently, Harry sucks ass, Stu is hot and I am gay..... So there you go.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 6, 2011)

Also Just gave directions to an elderly couple to the nearest chip shop. 
my good deed for the day....(as they were the right directions)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 6, 2011)

Buying a new pair of soccer cleats. Preseason starts soon. 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## 1312020 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fixing some errors in my Android app, watching Soul Eater and doing push-ups on and off.


----------



## piscesjoey (Aug 6, 2011)

Sitting at work browsing XDA=)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 7, 2011)

creating something top secret  lol

ran out of milk so just had to have a black coffie


----------



## havlaz (Aug 7, 2011)

standing alone in a dark bus staition

Sent from my Atrix using XDA App


----------



## firedroidguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Waiting for my ass clown of a boss to show up so I can go home for the night


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Watching Dylan dog dead of night.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

sitting in university's library, the most peaceful place in the whole thing


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got back from the movies. "Rise of the Planets of the Apes" and "Harry Potter 7.2" are the best movies this year.

I Haz 3D


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Watching Star Wars for the first time ever. Chewy FTW!

Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger


----------



## jsa8807 (Aug 8, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Watching Star Wars for the first time ever. Chewy FTW!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger

Click to collapse



wtf, where have you been lol


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

jsa8807 said:


> wtf, where have you been lol

Click to collapse



+100000000000000


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Watching Star Wars for the first time ever. Chewy FTW!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger

Click to collapse



welcome from out of the rock you've been hiding


----------



## bconover93 (Aug 8, 2011)

Watching a Fucillo Hyundai ad. It's HUGE!! 

Sent from my CM7 Backflip


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Toilet....

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

Going to college


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting in shape for preseason. Gotta be at my best to make the team.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Product F(RED) (Aug 8, 2011)

Kind of tight because so many people have been jacking my sig pics that I've had to put a notice in my sig -_____-


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Kind of tight because so many people have been jacking my sig pics that I've had to put a notice in my sig -_____-

Click to collapse



What 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Product F(RED) (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> What
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



In real life I'm used to people stealing my work. I know that on a forum, it's not the same if someone "borrows" your signature (as in one you made from scratch), but I'd just appreciate it if people would ask me, you know? I don't like browsing through thread pages and seeing like 3 other people with my signature pics.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> In real life I'm used to people stealing my work. I know that on a forum, it's not the same if someone "borrows" your signature (as in one you made from scratch), but I'd just appreciate it if people would ask me, you know? I don't like browsing through thread pages and seeing like 3 other people with my signature pics.

Click to collapse



ahhh i see now, and now that I'm on my computer I see a guy above that used it too


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

picking my nose while browsing off-topic


----------



## DeepEmissions (Aug 8, 2011)

Watching Netflix on the pc and big screen!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

DeepEmissions said:


> Watching Netflix on the pc and big screen!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yous a bad mofo


-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

still picking my nose. got some good buggers out and flingd them every which way


----------



## DeepEmissions (Aug 8, 2011)

What exactly is that pic? 





boborone said:


> Yous a bad mofo
> 
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## atn0716 (Aug 8, 2011)

Watching the Simpson.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> still picking my nose. got some good buggers out and flingd them every which way

Click to collapse



Sexy



DeepEmissions said:


> What exactly is that pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



My setup before I moved


----------



## Dirk (Aug 8, 2011)

Recovering from a red wine and Stella hangover. I did not want to get up at 0500 for work this morning!


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Recovering from a red wine and Stella hangover. I did not want to get up at 0500 for work this morning!

Click to collapse



That just sounds like a terrible combination, good luck my friend. Lol


Sent from my Inspire 3G


----------



## mprou (Aug 8, 2011)

Watching last season's Top Gear episodes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

taking a nap


----------



## falseman (Aug 8, 2011)

Woke up

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> welcome from out of the rock you've been hiding

Click to collapse



Haha, I'm 15, us teens aren't generally interested in things from the 70s and 80s. But I found the trilogy for $2 and it's also on VHS! So I bought it. ^_^

Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Haha, I'm 15, us teens aren't generally interested in things from the 70s and 80s. But I found the trilogy for $2 and it's also on VHS! So I bought it. ^_^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger

Click to collapse



So what do you think of it?

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> So what do you think of it?
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



What do I think of it? That it's friggin' awesome, that's what. 

Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> What do I think of it? That it's friggin' awesome, that's what.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger

Click to collapse



Glad you liked em.



-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## PoeHaH (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm posting a post to xda developers,
and being a smartass ^^


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> What do I think of it? That it's friggin' awesome, that's what.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty S using a finger

Click to collapse



If you have seen the lord of the ring movies, go watch clerks 2 and laugh your a&& off. I'd post a YouTube link to it, but I'm on my phone now. Funniest trolling of a movie ever.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## bolillo (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to sleep cause that's what real men DO!

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## silverwolfx10 (Aug 10, 2011)

*hehe*

I am posting my first 10 messages in order to post a bug cutumizada a ROM.


----------



## at_rix (Aug 10, 2011)

silverwolfx10 said:


> I am posting my first 10 messages in order to post a bug cutumizada a ROM.

Click to collapse



In same boat.


----------



## thedancingbear (Aug 10, 2011)

at_rix said:


> In same boat.

Click to collapse



I'm seeing a pattern here...


----------



## Jurm (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll add to that pattern


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Listening to music,texting and browsing Xda all from my phone haha

Sent From Inside My EG8


----------



## mike21pr (Aug 11, 2011)

Typing this message...
Now posting it...
Fixing a typo...
Pressing save...

While watching The Wayans Bros. <--- best sitcom ever 

s3nT Fr0m mY pYrAmId fLaVoReD gLaCi3r


----------



## Dirk (Aug 11, 2011)

Trying to get my first 10,000 posts so that i can post in the secret pr0n forum.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Trying to get my first 10,000 posts so that i can post in the secret pr0n forum.

Click to collapse



u too? im trynna figure out how to set up a auto post thingy


----------



## CB620 (Aug 11, 2011)

Watching aqua teen, and checking the sensation ROM section

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## htc-jq (Aug 11, 2011)

watching family guy on netflix on my pstriple in my bed =]

Sent from my 9incher using XDA Premium App


----------



## TresPasserus (Aug 11, 2011)

Writing my 10th post while smoking

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## gmfeny (Aug 11, 2011)

Taking a ****

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 12, 2011)

Taking a shower for the first time in 3 days. (Was camping btw)

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2011)

This....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

htc-jq said:


> watching family guy on netflix on my pstriple in my bed =]
> 
> Sent from my 9incher using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





TresPasserus said:


> Writing my 10th post while smoking
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse





gmfeny said:


> Taking a ****
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





themacman1000 said:


> Taking a shower for the first time in 3 days. (Was camping btw)
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> This....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Imagine how interesting, (and messy), things would get if you tried all of the above at the same time 

Hey BD, by the way. You going all linux distro on us? Best kinda geeks are the fairer ones i find. Nice to have you aboard!


----------



## DeepEmissions (Aug 13, 2011)

Watching Family Guy on Hulu Plus on the Xbox! Trying to stay awake till about 8am...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Arnold.Alexius (Aug 13, 2011)

getting my posts up


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

browsing xda while listening to scorpions-rock u like a hurricane.
want to report a post but can't find the forum mod which is becoming very frustrating right now


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

reminding people of teh gaem


----------



## Frosty666 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> reminding people of teh gaem

Click to collapse



Rage!

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> Rage!
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



look at my avatar, u mad?


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look at my avatar, u mad?

Click to collapse



I have disabled the avatars. to me, your avatar does not exist


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

nikhil4186 said:


> I have disabled the avatars. to me, your avatar does not exist

Click to collapse



now it does


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> look at my avatar, u mad?

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> now it does

Click to collapse



still not, I have avatars, sig pics and attached images in bb code disabled to save data 
good attempt though


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

nikhil4186 said:


> still not, I have avatars, sig pics and attached images in bb code disabled to save data
> good attempt though

Click to collapse



FINE, 
*YOU JUST LOST THE GAME*

now it does in text


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol persistence


----------



## RinZo (Aug 13, 2011)

Crying because I have to go back to work soon


----------



## 57HotrodVW (Aug 13, 2011)

Updating to Mango!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Running motoblur on an hTc phone.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## iammodo (Aug 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Running motoblur on an hTc phone.

Click to collapse



Why would you give up one bit of bloat ware for a worse one? 

Sent from my Phone


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

iammodo said:


> Why would you give up one bit of bloat ware for a worse one?
> 
> Sent from my Phone

Click to collapse



Proof if concept, and I kinda missed it from my defy. Its running great at 1ghz. Camera and wifi don't work because of TI OMAP processor in the DROIDX versus the snapdragon in my hTc incredible. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## hiddenfr (Aug 13, 2011)

Playing Assassins Creed : Brotherhood and browsing right now


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Crying because I have to go back to work soon

Click to collapse



Crying coz i have to go back to work...ever!

Making the most of the weekend though. It's been a good 'un so far but only because i haven't been sober yet


----------



## nikhil4186 (Aug 14, 2011)

having tea and a head ache right now. battery level is 84%.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 14, 2011)

```
RegReadString("HKCU", "what IM doing right now\", "beer", beer  )
IF (beer eq "1")
POST MESSAGE
EXIT
ELSE
IF (beer eq "0")
DONT POST MESSAGE
ENDIF
EXIT
```


----------



## CB620 (Aug 14, 2011)

Watching The Change Up.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> ```
> RegReadString("HKCU", "what IM doing right now\", "beer", beer  )
> IF (beer eq "1")
> POST MESSAGE
> ...

Click to collapse



hey cool code 
are you using a language or just something you created?


----------



## abbacen (Aug 14, 2011)

Sitting really bad in my sofa, thinking about lucid dreaming


----------



## Tahl (Aug 15, 2011)

Trying to come up with ideas so I can post my script in the dev forums.. =(


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 15, 2011)

*@husam666*

mortscript 

i was doing something with mortscript at the time, plus having a beer so i thought it would be cool to post it


----------



## Dirk (Aug 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Crying coz i have to go back to work...ever!
> 
> Making the most of the weekend though. It's been a good 'un so far but only because i haven't been sober yet

Click to collapse



^^ Recovering from that! 



abbacen said:


> Sitting really bad in my sofa, thinking about lucid dreaming

Click to collapse



Good luck. I always wake up when things are about to get interesting


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> *@husam666*
> 
> mortscript
> 
> i was doing something with mortscript at the time, plus having a beer so i thought it would be cool to post it

Click to collapse



oh sweet


on topic: getting to know david bowie , he's better than i thought


----------



## Blacki888 (Aug 15, 2011)

visiting xda-developers


----------



## swurvv (Aug 15, 2011)

On XDAtrying to find root access for my G-Slate and still no luck well at least I got my android 3.1 update today :-D 

Sent From My G-Slate Tablet Using XDA Premium App!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh sweet
> 
> 
> on topic: getting to know david bowie , he's better than i thought

Click to collapse



Good man! That's a wealth of good music right there. I love 'Heroes' and 'Life on Mars', among others! 'Absolute Beginners' was one of my faves from the 80's too.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 15, 2011)

ive just this min got in, im now sat down and about to have a beer while watching The Sopranos..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Good man! That's a wealth of good music right there. I love 'Heroes' and 'Life on Mars', among others! 'Absolute Beginners' was one of my faves from the 80's too.

Click to collapse



heroes was already one of my favs, just listened to life on mars, sweet 

cya later, have to go


----------



## xda1978 (Aug 15, 2011)

watching tv......


----------



## xda1978 (Aug 15, 2011)

Try to solve my Android


----------



## jd567890 (Aug 15, 2011)

trying to root my evo


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wandering around XDA... ^_^

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## craftycarper1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Browsing XDA and watching the Arsenal on telly.


----------



## 5h1nob1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thinking to where I should go for a nice vacation... hmmm maybe I should go on a cruise or something.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

Rockin out on a skool nite, (using annoying l33T spk apparently), and wondering if i'll wake up tomorrow regretting not having gone to bed sooner!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Rockin out on a skool nite, (using annoying l33T spk apparently), and wondering if i'll wake up tomorrow regretting not having gone to bed sooner!

Click to collapse



staying awake at 1:05 i only slept 2 hours today  and that was at 5:00


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> staying awake at 1:05 i only slept 2 hours today  and that was at 5:00

Click to collapse



It might be time for me to reconsider my 'Hardcore' status. Age and all that...!

What do you say to simply 'Awesome' instead. I think it goes nicely together with a man of my obvious standing, (or obvious 'falling' if it's a Friday night of course).

I think the new title suits me! 

LEGEN.......wait for it.......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> It might be time for me to reconsider my 'Hardcore' status. Age and all that...!
> 
> What do you say to simply 'Awesome' instead. I think it goes nicely together with a man of my obvious standing, (or obvious 'falling' if it's a Friday night of course).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if only i can concentrate on what you are saying 

anyway, i cant stand it anymore, good night


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm screwing around in OT to keep from playing video games. I don't really know if one is better than the other, though.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

jd567890 said:


> trying to root my evo

Click to collapse



Funny you should mention rooting...



husam666 said:


> if only i can concentrate on what you are saying
> 
> anyway, i cant stand it anymore, good night

Click to collapse




Goodnight and good game my friend. See you soon.


So i just had a visit from some 'friends' of M_T_M  I shouldn't really talk about it.... but hell, what can they do now that's any worse?!

Just watch your backs people...remember.i warned you!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2011)

Just cooked and flashed my first ROM....
About to see if it will boot 

Estimated chance of fail- 78%

Edit - It Boots! 
Not bad for a little experiment before lunch


----------



## abalsor (Aug 18, 2011)

just woke up , drinking coffee, looking at the mlb scores, and finding themes for my angel v0.7.5 rom.....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just cooked and flashed my first ROM....
> About to see if it will boot
> 
> Estimated chance of fail- 78%

Click to collapse



Haha

I'm waiting for my girlfriend to get home from vacation, AGAIN! Stupid courts.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha
> 
> I'm waiting for my girlfriend to get home from vacation, AGAIN! Stupid courts.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Vacation.... courts....???
You mean like a government subsidized vacation to a secure resort?? 

No offence intended, just not sure what you mean....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Vacation.... courts....???
> You mean like a government subsidized vacation to a secure resort??
> 
> No offence intended, just not sure what you mean....

Click to collapse



No. she goes to florida, then to maryland for visitation. I live in pennsylvania btw. So its a long distance, and a summer wasted

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 18, 2011)

just found a cool-old app on xda, im now customising my rom to use run the app whenever certain .exe's are executed, bit of a piss-take but might be worth the changes.. hopefully 
(so far so good though )

waiting for inbox too


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just cooked and flashed my first ROM....
> About to see if it will boot
> 
> Estimated chance of fail- 78%
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!!!!

Can i suggest a name change befitting the occasion?

'Chef conantroutman'

I think it has a nice ring to it!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 18, 2011)

Sooo...you got to meet them, eh?. They are cool peeps in all reality 



DirkGently1 said:


> Funny you should mention rooting...
> 
> 
> Goodnight and good game my friend. See you soon.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sooo...you got to meet them, eh?. They are cool peeps in all reality

Click to collapse



I'm sure they are, but i wasn't thinking that while they were visiting unspeakable horrors upon my body 

Perhaps if we met under friendlier circumstances...?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'm sure they are, but i wasn't thinking that while they were visiting unspeakable horrors upon my body
> 
> Perhaps if we met under friendlier circumstances...?

Click to collapse



The did discuss something about a birth mark but I wasn't paying much attention    

They do dance some crazy Tango tough.....them's dancing fools   you should ask them next time they visit you


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> The did discuss something about a birth mark but I wasn't paying much attention
> 
> They do dance some crazy Tango tough.....them's dancing fools   you should ask them next time they visit you

Click to collapse



...next time...? 

*runs away...


----------



## dmcduck (Aug 18, 2011)

Ostensibly, I'm working. 

In reality, I'm killing time, listening to an episode of ER on my ipod.


----------



## InsaneHien (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm testing a few ROMs for my Hero CDMA right now. Not much to do when you have nothing else to do, but at least I can try out something.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

Im watching "Killers" the movie that is


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 19, 2011)

just updating my rom, aint been working on it for a while and duno what works and what dont 
lots of work to do me thinks


----------



## androidsupporter (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm just surfing XDA as I'm new, trying to get to be able to have a signature.


----------



## fla.sh (Aug 19, 2011)

Replying to this thread,
Looking for nice tweaks to add into my next ROM.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

Training some Relief guys at work as i'm on holiday next week. Yeay!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

watching the IT Crowd


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> watching the IT Crowd

Click to collapse



Any good? It is a UK show so i feel like i should have seen it by now!

Liking the avatar btw! 

"Bonasera, Bonasera, what have I ever done to make you treat me so disrespectfully? If you'd come to me in friendship, this scum who ruined your daughter would be suffering this very day. And if by some chance an honest man like yourself made enemies they would become my enemies. And then, they would fear you..."

"Some day, and that day may never come, I will call upon you to do a service for me. But until that day, consider this justice a gift on my daughter's wedding day."


It's Friday night so what am i doing....?





*XDA OFF-TOPIC PARTY!!*​


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Any good? It is a UK show so i feel like i should have seen it by now!
> 
> Liking the avatar btw!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol

yeah it is good, not as funny as I expected, but it is good 
you should see it


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Any good? It is a UK show so i feel like i should have seen it by now!
> 
> Liking the avatar btw!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Just when I thought I was out, they pullll meeee baaack in!" (To the friday night OT knees up)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> "Just when I thought I was out, they pullll meeee baaack in!" (To the friday night OT knees up)
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Who wants to rub shoulders with the chav, hoi-polloi on a Friday night? 

Better music, better company and better alcohol right where we are! And the bed is 3 feet, rather than a taxi ride, away!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Who wants to rub shoulders with the chav, hoi-polloi on a Friday night?
> 
> Better music, better company and better alcohol right where we are! And the bed is 3 feet, rather than a taxi ride, away!

Click to collapse



And what makes you think I'm not a chav?

 I'm sitting here right now in my burberry cap,  ReeBok classics and my tracky bottoms tucked into my socks.....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> And what makes you think I'm not a chav?
> 
> I'm sitting here right now in my burberry cap,  ReeBok classics and my tracky bottoms tucked into my socks.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



We all wondered where you were the other Friday....


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> We all wondered where you were the other Friday....

Click to collapse



Haha 

Caught red handed 

Don't suppose anyone wants to buy 30 iPhones or a couple of flatscreens by any chance?;

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Haha
> 
> Caught red handed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently we only have a hundred or so prison spaces left in the UK now! I don't want to cheat somebody out of a cot and three square meals so i'm going to be a good citizen from here on out! 

I hear there's a Nigerian prince who wants to deposit a load of money in your bank account though. If i hook you up, perhaps you can give him all your bank details?


----------



## m_gol (Aug 20, 2011)

Trying to go to sleep (without success so far ).


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

m_gol said:


> Trying to go to sleep (without success so far ).

Click to collapse



Do you have work/other commitments tomorrow? If not don't try and force it. Get up, chill out, and sleep when you're good and ready!

Just to prove that us oldies still have it in us, i'll be up for many more hours yet!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

I am playin Call of duty listening to frank sinatra and drinking a stella!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I am playin Call of duty listening to frank sinatra and drinking a stella!

Click to collapse



A man after my own heart! What better way to mellow into a Saturday morning than listening to 'The Chairman Of The Board' himself, 'Ol' Blue Eyes'!

Enjoy the French Belgium Lager and pwn them n00bs! (127 - 14 was my best K/D in a MP round of COD2!)


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A man after my own heart! What better way to mellow into a Saturday morning than listening to 'The Chairman Of The Board' himself, 'Ol' Blue Eyes'!
> 
> Enjoy the French Belgium Lager and pwn them n00bs! (127 - 14 was my best K/D in a MP round of COD2!)

Click to collapse



Haha wow thats one hell of a round.  and I like how you have to correct yourself everytime you talk about stella hahaha


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A man after my own heart! What better way to mellow into a Saturday morning than listening to 'The Chairman Of The Board' himself, 'Ol' Blue Eyes'!
> 
> Enjoy the French Belgium Lager and pwn them n00bs! (127 - 14 was my best K/D in a MP round of COD2!)

Click to collapse



No0b pwning?  Where?  I wants in


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha wow thats one hell of a round.  and I like how you have to correct yourself everytime you talk about stella hahaha

Click to collapse



It's just shame really. 

I've laboured under a mis-wossname for a long time and then got pwned by the truth. It is the French that make wine, right? I'd die of embarassment if i got that wrong! 



M_T_M said:


> No0b pwning?  Where?  I wants in

Click to collapse



Rinzo, do you feel that M_T_M is about to pwn both of us in the party-all-night stakes? He sounds as fresh as a daisy, and to be honest i'm flagging a bit!

I've got a feeling that i could stay up until 4 am, post a picture in 'Random Image' all smug-like, thinking i'd got the upper-hand, only to have M_T_M respond that he's only just starting his REAL session and that one case of Stella was just a warm-up to the 4 bottles of Whisky, main-event! 

Perhaps we should both concede defeat before the inevitable humiliation?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> It's just shame really.
> 
> I've laboured under a mis-wossname for a long time and then got pwned by the truth. It is the French that make wine, right? I'd die of embarassment if i got that wrong!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I will Def. concede.  I have to work in 8 hours >.<


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I will Def. concede.  I have to work in 8 hours >.<

Click to collapse



You mean i have to go head-to-head with M_T_M 

I've enjoyed your company Rinzo, and spare a thought for the hangover i will be suffering from tomorrow morning after M_T_M has finished sorting the 'men' from the 'boys'!

I will go down fighting!....*






*...and quite possibly unconscious across my heater while M_T_M dances in victory over my prone body!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You mean i have to go head-to-head with M_T_M
> 
> I've enjoyed your company Rinzo, and spare a thought for the hangover i will be suffering from tomorrow morning after M_T_M has finished sorting the 'men' from the 'boys'!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I'm sure he'll be tea bagging you!  Maybe next weekend we can join forces against him.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm sure he'll be tea bagging you!  Maybe next weekend we can join forces against him.

Click to collapse



Lol, if a picture of _that_ appears in 'Random Image' i *will* have to throw myself off a high place! 

Next week you have Saturday free? We'll show him who's the boss! (I'll sleep all day Friday in preperation for a long, hard, (fun), onslaught of Beer and Music!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Lol, if a picture of _that_ appears in 'Random Image' i *will* have to throw myself off a high place!
> 
> Next week you have Saturday free? We'll show him who's the boss! (I'll sleep all day Friday in preperation for a long, hard, (fun), onslaught of Beer and Music!

Click to collapse



I/m not sure whats going on next saturday.  I hope I don't work so early.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Saturday is just Friday night v2.0, right? 

Time to party


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Saturday is just Friday night v2.0, right?
> 
> Time to party

Click to collapse




YESSIR!!..  I am doing the same thing I was last night!


----------



## InsaneHien (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm currently playing CS:S & flashing a ROM, *Wildheroc* to be exact.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching Sparky pull apart a ferris wheel and a mini coaster AT THE SAME TIME! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Aug 21, 2011)

Stating at my leopard gecko, and texting my girlfriend. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

Sitting on mai bed watching adult swim and perusing the forums on xda
kluvyabyebye

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## tgaskill (Aug 21, 2011)

Just chilling at work, enjoying a break from all the action. Hopefully it stays quiet.


----------



## shardul_seth (Aug 21, 2011)

of-course i am reading xda forum!!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2011)

I am watching the x factor.
I am praying for death. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Product F(RED) (Aug 21, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> Stating at my leopard gecko, and texting my girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Story of your life bro.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

trying to upgrade my mother's milestone to froyo and hoping that the radio doesn't get locked


----------



## dhf9*&Dh884jdk (Aug 22, 2011)

Browsing the Atrix Developement Forum, listening to music (Lupe Fiasco - Words I Never Said), oh and posting this.


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 22, 2011)

Just finished eating. About to sort the new songs I've downloaded 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## AzizOnDeck (Aug 22, 2011)

Talking on the phone waiting for my birthday come and go


----------



## endor2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Working, enjoying miui on my dhd. .


----------



## Archer (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm wondering why this thread isn't just full of people saying they're posting in this thread.


----------



## whateheck (Aug 22, 2011)

watching. tv


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trying to upgrade my mother's milestone to froyo and hoping that the radio doesn't get locked

Click to collapse



still doing that -.-


----------



## Mimis_69 (Aug 23, 2011)

breathing..


----------



## bubzers (Aug 23, 2011)

watching netflix...i dont know how i survived before it


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

Watching tv....flipping channels...

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

Waiting for battlefield 3 and skyrim to be released  but most importantly FALLOUT 4

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 23, 2011)

Watching Friends with benefits (TV) ...

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## 7moooodi (Aug 23, 2011)

- Replaying to this thread.
- Browsing other threads on XDA.
- Browsing some other websites.
- Watching TV.
- Looking after my little daughter.


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2011)

My Mom is a great cancer patient 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## erraz (Aug 24, 2011)

Watching auction hunters

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 24, 2011)

Waiting to ummm... "entertain " this girl 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Raboragaroo (Aug 24, 2011)

Listening to music.


----------



## jdillard343434 (Aug 24, 2011)

*htc bipolar company*

thinking i should of went Motorola they really screwd me


----------



## VoidZombie (Aug 24, 2011)

I published my new game to the Android Market.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

the usual, sitting in bed and xda'ing while thinking of taking a shower or going back to sleep when I just woke up


----------



## defiantash (Aug 24, 2011)

Nothing at all, trying to achieve 10 posts so i can try and ask a question about my phone.

That's about it


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2011)

defiantash said:


> Nothing at all, trying to achieve 10 posts so i can try and ask a question about my phone.
> 
> That's about it

Click to collapse



You dont ask in development. That's just for what it's called, development. Question and answer is for you.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## jdillard343434 (Aug 24, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> I just reisntalled Win 7 too and it´s wonderful
> I´m so happy

Click to collapse



wasnt satisfied omg windows7 it a nightmare did u go pick up compiz  or even dl anything omg apparently your i have 15 percent gain bandwidith  besides 10.04 is over almost 2 yrs old omg


----------



## iammodo (Aug 24, 2011)

jdillard343434 said:


> wasnt satisfied omg windows7 it a nightmare did u go pick up compiz  or even dl anything omg apparently your i have 15 percent gain bandwidith  besides 10.04 is over almost 2 yrs old omg

Click to collapse



That hardly made sense.

I have a tower with 5 harddrives
windows 7 main
Windows XP for old phone apps
Osx to show off.
Ubuntu

Ubuntu is fast and great UI but struggles with my media ntfs drive.
Also the applications are not as polished as win7.

Ubuntu is an amazing os. But windows 7 is better for everyday use. 

Sent from my Tablet


----------



## Archer (Aug 24, 2011)

jdillard343434 said:


> wasnt satisfied omg windows7 it a nightmare did u go pick up compiz  or even dl anything omg apparently your i have 15 percent gain bandwidith  besides 10.04 is over almost 2 yrs old omg

Click to collapse



Wondering wtf that guy is on about.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Wondering wtf that guy is on about.

Click to collapse



just relax your brain, I'm sure he's drunk


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 24, 2011)

Really debating if I should buy the Nexus S at&t variant.. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rtb35 (Aug 25, 2011)

Laying in bed browsing the xda forum on my wonderful HTC desire.


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

Getting drunk 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Getting drunk

Click to collapse



Getting High


----------



## evostevo1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rubbing one off in a barrel behind a machine at work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Getting drunk
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Awesome! Whaddya drinking?
(on topic: asking him what He's drinking)
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Aug 25, 2011)

WORKING AND I HATE THIS PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby_Phil (Aug 25, 2011)

Killing brain cells wether I need them or not

Sent from my own personal hello using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> Getting High

Click to collapse



if you ever see posting about my mom the cancer patient, yep me too

why won't texas medicalize it? 

on another note, she longer drinks and is a very happy person to be around


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

Watching 'Interview With The Vampire' again as it's been a few years.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Watching 'Interview With The Vampire' again as it's been a few years.

Click to collapse



awesome 

anybody else wants to kill the author of twilight for making vampires look gay?


----------



## solarpolitiks (Aug 26, 2011)

Chilling on turntable.fm about to DJ in an indie room


----------



## acidr4in (Aug 26, 2011)

developing


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome
> 
> anybody else wants to kill the author of twilight for making vampires look gay?

Click to collapse









(Any excuse to post a hot picture of S.M.G)


----------



## acidr4in (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> (Any excuse to post a hot picture of S.M.G)

Click to collapse



there aint that many of here!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Watching tv

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol

Click to collapse




I know nothing about Twilight but i take it one of the characters Sparkles


----------



## bangalorerohan (Aug 26, 2011)

Just developing some custom ROM for my phone and testing it   -0-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I know nothing about Twilight but i take it one of the characters Sparkles

Click to collapse



yes, they say that vampires sparkle in daylight


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, they say that vampires sparkle in daylight

Click to collapse



I see.

Don't make 'em like they used to do they?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 26, 2011)

DIRK!!

Ready to start drinking???


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I see.
> 
> Don't make 'em like they used to do they?

Click to collapse



watch a movie called vampires suck, it will explain everything


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> DIRK!!
> 
> Ready to start drinking???

Click to collapse



Yep. I'll match every one of your beverages.....



















.....with a nice glass of chilled Tropicana! We'll see who falls over first. 


How you doing mate?


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2011)

Dammit yall and your head start. I want a beer now.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## RinZo (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Yep. I'll match every one of your beverages.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm doing pretty good.  I have to work early tomorrow again so not a lot of beer for me.  You have to watch out for that tropicana it'll sneak up on ya.


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got done rooting my Droid x with ota gingerbread. Now time for some fun.

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## black_label (Aug 27, 2011)

watching Futurama


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2011)

Waiting for Sparky to come home so we can finish get ready fer hurricane Irene....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## robotsforeveryone (Aug 27, 2011)

Watching Robot Chicken while the family sleeps.

It's the only alone time I have.  No matter how many times I see the same episodes it *NEVER* gets old.


----------



## H_D_2 (Aug 27, 2011)

black_label said:


> watching Futurama

Click to collapse



me too, Bender rocks


----------



## pakure (Aug 27, 2011)

I see that guys with the hd2 are busy upgrading to wp7 mango using yuki_xbmod's new 'older' rom  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

black_label said:


> watching Futurama

Click to collapse





H_D_2 said:


> me too, Bender rocks

Click to collapse




How weird is that  Futurama was the last thing i watched before going to bed!


----------



## SeneKa82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Watching Prison Break


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

Watching the F1 Qualifying session.

Speed comparison, F1 vs GT:

http://www.wimp.com/speedcomparison/

Quite an eye-opener!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

sitting in bed surfing the web


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sitting in bed surfing the web

Click to collapse




Sitting on bed watching 'Thor'!


----------



## shadow65781 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm responding to a post on xda about what I'm doing right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Sitting on bed watching 'Thor'!

Click to collapse



sitting in bed watching The IT Crowd


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, i've watched every film ever made and read every single page on the Internet.

Now what do i do


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Ok, i've watched every film ever made and read every single page on the Internet.
> 
> Now what do i do

Click to collapse



Sandwich. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sandwich.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I'm on a diet.

According to my mum, all those sandwiches are bad for my eyesight!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'm on a diet.
> 
> According to my mum, all those sandwiches are bad for my eyesight!

Click to collapse



Along with fapping. 

View attachment 702213

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Spamming xda...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

This 







 Sent from planet earth


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm driving....weeeeee.

Sent from my Gummy Charged 2.0 Droid Charge 4G.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Aug 27, 2011)

Waiting in line for the Millennium Force at Cedar Point. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible running a random CM7 nightly.


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 28, 2011)

Waiting for hurricane Irene 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## solarpolitiks (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sitting in bed watching The IT Crowd

Click to collapse



Was just watching that with some friends. Burning a DVD currently


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Trying to wake up

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Aug 28, 2011)

Enjoying my last day of freedom before returning to work tomorrow. So basically the same as every day in the previous week; browsing in morning, out for lunchtime meal, back for afternoon sport and then watching random stuff and browsing until bedtime.

I may add throwing myself off a tall building if i really can't hack getting up at 0500 tomorrow!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Enjoying my last day of freedom before returning to work tomorrow. So basically the same as every day in the previous week; browsing in morning, out for lunchtime meal, back for afternoon sport and then watching random stuff and browsing until bedtime.
> 
> I may add throwing myself off a tall building if i really can't hack getting up at 0500 tomorrow!

Click to collapse



I might have had some sympathy for you if I hadn't been up at half 4 for the past three days,  with another 3 still to go.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## furfree (Aug 28, 2011)

Posting new threads on XDA, while chilling out at work.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

furfree said:


> Posting new threads on XDA, while chilling out at work.

Click to collapse



Shame on you! Why u put up spam threads on dev secrions?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Aug 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I might have had some sympathy for you if I hadn't been up at half 4 for the past three days,  with another 3 still to go.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I guess we just have to remember how much we need the ££! Do you have work tomorrow? I've only just remembered it's a Bank Holiday so that takes the pain out of it a bit! There won't be anyone around so i'll be able to ease back into it, while spending the day browsing online. Double pay for an easy day!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

keeping busy


----------



## ehtoeh (Aug 28, 2011)

Believe it or not. I'm still looking for an HP Touchpad 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## kazuyabo (Aug 28, 2011)

updating my x10 to 2.3.3 version.


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Aug 28, 2011)

Posting in a thread incorrectly named "Post what your doing right now" when it really should be "you're" 

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Posting in a thread incorrectly named "Post what your doing right now" when it really should be "you're"
> 
> Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.

Click to collapse



Seeing ur posts everywhere on ot and confusing you with i david 
Ps. Please change avatar 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seeing ur posts everywhere on ot and confusing you with i david
> Ps. Please change avatar
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



+1 lol, copycats everywhere


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seeing ur posts everywhere on ot and confusing you with i david
> Ps. Please change avatar
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Who's that ? 

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Who's that ?
> 
> Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.

Click to collapse



some cool guy


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> some cool guy

Click to collapse



Y U NO LYK ME ?? 

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> y u no lyk me ??
> 
> sent via my magical htc wildfire s.

Click to collapse



y u no introduce yourself?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I guess we just have to remember how much we need the ££! Do you have work tomorrow? I've only just remembered it's a Bank Holiday so that takes the pain out of it a bit! There won't be anyone around so i'll be able to ease back into it, while spending the day browsing online. Double pay for an easy day!

Click to collapse



No bank holiday here. 
Yep, three more early shifts to go. Then a late,  then a day shift..........

Then...............

Wait for it.....................



...............................................................


A WEEKEND OFF!!!!!! 

I plan on getting sh*tfaced.

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> y u no introduce yourself?

Click to collapse



Me be Kim !

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> Me be Kim !
> 
> Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.

Click to collapse



Hi Kim! I'm vacuuming the stairs haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Kim! I'm vacuuming the stairs haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Ohey, have fun !

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 29, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> No bank holiday here.
> Yep, three more early shifts to go. Then a late,  then a day shift..........
> 
> Then...............
> ...

Click to collapse



And why not, you've earned it!

What i'm doing now? Rubbing shoulders with a bunch of people i despise. 'Work' as it's commonly known.


----------



## SunShineQT (Aug 29, 2011)

HERE AT WORK REPLYING TO A THREAD, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT DESTROYER ROM ON MY PHONE AND WHERE I NEED TO GO TO FIND IT.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## donverse (Aug 29, 2011)

sitting at work, being bored to death :>


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Trying to clean my camera's bag from coffee... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## fildroid (Aug 29, 2011)

drinking a cup of tea


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 29, 2011)

Trying to get a copy of Minecraft, mojangs' server appears to be down.

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Waiting at the bus stop

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## ArnitArsenal (Aug 29, 2011)

Waiting for someone to send me a goggle music invite.... And trying to sort out some reports for work.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 29, 2011)

Sitting here drinking coffee and watching The Boondocks.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

waiting for food


----------



## Vehatex (Aug 29, 2011)

eating lots of cake.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

On the trail of a gas thief.....trail is getting warmer.... 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Vehatex said:


> eating lots of cake.

Click to collapse



the cake is a lie 

listening to music, sitting in bed, doing the usual nothing


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:
			
		

> the cake is a lie

Click to collapse



hahaa, like it


----------



## Zarocq (Aug 29, 2011)

Wondering if I should go for CM7 hboot...


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 29, 2011)

just finished writing someone a tutorial 

time for a smoke and a beer me thinks


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Messing around with mu phone. I just got liberty gb 0.9 on it.

Sent from my liberated Droid X.


----------



## manudevil (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheating.
I'm at work without working. Surfing on XDA's forum...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sitting on a bus, thinking about stuff and about how freaking cold it's getting! I need my jacket dry cleaned before I can keep warm haha

Edit: Damn you lake winds! 

Double edit: Just checked, it's 13.33°C  

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## hussam1988 (Aug 30, 2011)

testing Ninphetamine kernal


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

lmao when nobody gets my status and think it's something serious


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 31, 2011)

About to go to sleep. Excited about my first day of classes for college tomorrow.

Sent from my liberated Droid X.


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 31, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> About to go to sleep. Excited about my first day of classes for college tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my liberated Droid X.

Click to collapse




College is overrated. If you have a class with 300+ students, dont bother asking questions.

Free Dirk!!!


----------



## Duv'orynn (Aug 31, 2011)

Just finished my "graveyard" shift and waiting to go home to my wife and kids.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nardone24 (Aug 31, 2011)

Duv'orynn said:


> Just finished my "graveyard" shift and waiting to go home to my wife and kids.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me too man I work from 8pm to 630 am 4 days a week 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

posting spam pics all over ot like crazy!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

netbook overheating, you figure out the rest


----------



## Archer (Aug 31, 2011)

om          nom


----------



## B!0HaZard (Aug 31, 2011)

Listening to a Key of Awesome song while spamming here.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

Reading the "Art of Programming" and roasting a chicken the oven.....(chicken soup anyone?)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

watching home alone 3


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

chilling after a 3KM walk, I wonder why my parents say it's a long distance when it's not?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> chilling after a 3KM walk, I wonder why my parents say it's a long distance when it's not?

Click to collapse



cause' they're old?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> cause' they're old?

Click to collapse



yeah maybe it


----------



## ugosalines (Aug 31, 2011)

Ready to sleep

Defy - Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

ugosalines said:


> Ready to sleep
> 
> Defy - Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol wrong thread


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Lol wrong thread

Click to collapse



umm check again


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> umm check again

Click to collapse



HAHAHA got ya!


----------



## nmsraider (Aug 31, 2011)

Just about to crack open my first beer of the night (well derserved after hard day) Then gonna get stuck in to re installing my water pump in to pc.


----------



## Baby_Phil (Aug 31, 2011)

Replying to this thread lol

Sent from my own personal hello      using xda premium


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> No, lol
> 
> What else are you doing apart from xda>?

Click to collapse



Posting this to remind nubs. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BlackX777 (Aug 31, 2011)

reach 10 Posts


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

BlackX777 said:


> reach 10 Posts

Click to collapse



No, you reach 10 posts!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No, you reach 10 posts!

Click to collapse



I cant! It's difficult! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

just refused to video chat with that girl


----------



## pdubsfc (Sep 1, 2011)

working...


----------



## Shift_Lock (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I cant! It's difficult!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



LMAO! Im doing the same! trying to make ten posts and having to wait 5mins between posts is tough...   lol.. or aggravating. .


I had to wait 5mins to edit a post! lol!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

Typing this on mai Galaxy Tab 10.1.......

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sitting here thinking about the earthquake in my area about 30 seconds ago

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## irbane (Sep 1, 2011)

rubbin' it.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

Trying to understand why everytime I log in,  the Mafia is online.. or busy 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Archer (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to bed.

G'night all.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Going to bed.
> 
> G'night all.

Click to collapse



Night! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Going to bed.
> 
> G'night all.

Click to collapse



'night sir


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 2, 2011)

Wondering why nobody wants to buy my HD2......



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Frosty666 (Sep 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Wondering why nobody wants to buy my HD2......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse



I would, but I have no money. Why would you sell it though? How could you ever get bored with a phone that has such an epic developer base? 

Sent from my x10, rocking Wolf's 2.3.3 + DooMKernel, overclocked to 1.2 GHz...


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 2, 2011)

Frosty666 said:


> I would, but I have no money. Why would you sell it though? How could you ever get bored with a phone that has such an epic developer base?
> 
> Sent from my x10, rocking Wolf's 2.3.3 + DooMKernel, overclocked to 1.2 GHz...

Click to collapse



I want a tablet.  To cut a short story even shorter.  I am reluctant to sell it though. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Wondering why nobody wants to buy my HD2......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse



£6.50, take it or leave it.

And that's cuttin' me own throat!


Yours,

CMOT Dibbler esq.


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> £6.50, take it or leave it.
> 
> And that's cuttin' me own throat!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmm
Throw in a few of your special snow globes and you might have a deal. 

Cpl Nobbs. 
City Watch. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Hmmmm
> Throw in a few of your special snow globes and you might have a deal.
> 
> Cpl Nobbs.
> ...

Click to collapse









Words escape me! Have an e-cookie sir!

(Btw, am i the only one who wants to have a bit of rough-and-tumble with Angua?)  

Edit: Mind you....






..gives a new meaning to wrong time of the month!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2011)

Eating pizza!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Words escape me! Have an e-cookie sir!
> 
> (Btw, am i the only one who wants to have a bit of rough-and-tumble with Angua?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HaHa 

I'm more of a Nanny Ogg fan myself


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 2, 2011)

Bad Company2


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> HaHa
> 
> I'm more of a Nanny Ogg fan myself

Click to collapse



I hear she was quite something in her younger years! It would take a brave man though...especially NOW! 

What i'm doing right now? Trying to tear myself away from the PC, and Sharapova in the US Tennis open, so that i can have a shower and settle down for the evening!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting school supplies

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Getting school supplies
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



So the new term starts soon right? Looking forward to, or dreading it?

I'm settled now, checking out the evenings entertainment and listening to some tunes finally.

** Hot tip for UK forumites and music fans. BBC FOUR tonight 22.00, 'Acoustic at the BBC'... 'Guitar sets from the BBC archives. Includes performances by Neil Young, David Bowie, Joni Mitchell and Jimmy Page'. Should be good!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fighting with my body.  I want to xda. It wants to sleep

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Fighting with my body.  I want to xda. It wants to sleep
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



coffee anyone?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> coffee anyone?

Click to collapse



Cappuccino please. Two sugars... and half a dozen sleeping pills if you have any.


----------



## Snowcatnz (Sep 4, 2011)

Black two sugars pls


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

It's about time we had our own Barista.

husam, can i have mine like this..?

http://www.wimp.com/coffeeart/


----------



## mrcd (Sep 4, 2011)

music n watchin movie


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Cappuccino please. Two sugars... and half a dozen sleeping pills if you have any.

Click to collapse





DirkGently1 said:


> It's about time we had our own Barista.
> 
> husam, can i have mine like this..?
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/coffeeart/

Click to collapse



sure, it will be ready in a few sir


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sure, it will be ready in a few sir

Click to collapse



Um hus... Could I have one too? Pills free...  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Um hus... Could I have one too? Pills free...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



right away


----------



## bconover93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Watchin Family Guy 

Sent from my CM7 Backflip


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 5, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what your doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



spanking the evil monkey


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

messing around the internet


----------



## exb0 (Sep 5, 2011)

At school, slacking.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## gamendorf (Sep 5, 2011)

Trying to waste time until I go to bed.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thinking that this thread has only 200 pages 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

posting the 2000th post in this thread


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

opening new page here 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 5, 2011)

walking through town.. (i hate people  haha)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

playing my new baby


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

Eating lunch and about to get ready to catch a thief

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Garen21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking for apps to download


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

Watching the latest 'Breaking Bad' and then i'm onto the Blu-Ray release of 'Star Wars - A New Hope'.

I hope George Lucas hasn't f****d it up too much!


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Watching the latest 'Breaking Bad' and then i'm onto the Blu-Ray release of 'Star Wars - A New Hope'.
> 
> I hope George Lucas hasn't f****d it up too much!

Click to collapse



Man!  Report back about Star Wars.  I believe it's just a higher-res version of the "digitally enhanced" version, but I want to know for sure.  I've been GAGGING for Bluray Star Wars ever since Bluray was released!


----------



## wavestar92 (Sep 5, 2011)

Browsing xda while waiting for my torrent finishes downloading
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Man!  Report back about Star Wars.  I believe it's just a higher-res version of the "digitally enhanced" version, but I want to know for sure.  I've been GAGGING for Bluray Star Wars ever since Bluray was released!

Click to collapse



Looking good so far! The source print is obviously degraded now and not what most would expect from a HD movie, (especially compared to a modern digital to digital film), but it has cleaned up well. The DTS audio is sounding great, and one of the reasons i wanted to watch it again!

There's only been a few changes over the Digitally Enhanced releases, which people have been nit-picking over, but nothing that detracts from the enjoyment of the series.

I saw this in the Cinema as a kid, although not the original release. VHS and DVD since then, and having the ability to watch it in all it's Hi-Def glory is a great opportunity!

Tomorrow night will be Episode V. 'Empire' night! 

Edit: "Escape is not his plan. I must face him alone.."  Pew, pew, pew!


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:
			
		

> Watching the latest 'Breaking Bad'

Click to collapse



gona be watching it in about an hour, *no* spoilers please


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> gona be watching it in about an hour, *no* spoilers please

Click to collapse



Everybody dies! 

Just kidding. Only 



Spoiler



XXXXXXX


 dies, right at the end..


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 5, 2011)

can i Gus who? lol


----------



## LGXX (Sep 5, 2011)

Listen to i-sHiNe. You should do this too ^^

LGOS | Tapatalk | MIUI


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Everybody dies!
> 
> Just kidding. Only
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's something I didn't know... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RelaxedMomentum (Sep 5, 2011)

Watching 100 greatest HIP HOP songs on VH1

sent from my 3EVO using tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

This



Spoiler



discovering the secrets of xda. This K's one



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They added spoiler tags! That was discussed in the mod request thread. Didn't know they implemented em.

Edit....they work on app too

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Dirk (Sep 7, 2011)

Watching Sons Of Anarchy. Season 4 is now airing!

Any other SOA fans here?


----------



## knowledge561 (Sep 7, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Watching Sons Of Anarchy. Season 4 is now airing!
> 
> Any other SOA fans here?

Click to collapse



Hurry. What channel?

Coffee and Hip-Hop!!!


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 7, 2011)

just fell over.. no one seen me though so its all good in the hood


----------



## bimmernut318 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sitting in front of my computer typing this


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2011)

Watching HIMYM and eating.. stuff


----------



## rioko (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm posting what i am doing right now.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## bdpyo (Sep 8, 2011)

Playing Modern Warfare 2. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## drdays (Sep 8, 2011)

looking for a rom that won't hog my battery . . . .


----------



## Friddexx (Sep 8, 2011)

watching HIMYM and eating


----------



## hogart (Sep 8, 2011)

Coca-Cola Zero, empty.


----------



## irbane (Sep 9, 2011)

waiting patiently to start bidding like crazy on ebay for a pair of Nike Mag's.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

irbane said:


> waiting patiently to start bidding like crazy on ebay for a pair of Nike Mag's.

Click to collapse



Legit man? Are you actually gunna wear them, or just for show

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## irbane (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Legit man? Are you actually gunna wear them, or just for show
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i always rock my shoes man. and if i am able to get a pair, i'll be wearing them to my wedding. lol


----------



## ifn_ace (Sep 9, 2011)

Have a breakfast and hoping moderator create Samsung Galaxy Mini section


----------



## yoshimitsuHD2 (Sep 9, 2011)

reading and posting in the xda dev forum


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 10, 2011)

Watching inazAma eleven! And exploring my new galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 10, 2011)

hung over


----------



## kevin2516 (Sep 10, 2011)

Errm just got home from a,party...,its 4am, one of my friends got glassed and hes in hospital with another friend

Hes fine

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2011)

Sitting here, typing this......

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## faria (Sep 10, 2011)

Watching Tom & Jerry....


----------



## vhs_29 (Sep 10, 2011)

Simpsons, burguer and soccer time. Hell yeah for multitasking


----------



## gobblenutz (Sep 11, 2011)

Trying to root my evo shift 2.3.3, but am making random posts on the forum so i can hit the 10 post limit and post on the main post to let them know they need to update the file again, as the drop box account was getting too much traffic


----------



## torikorocks (Sep 11, 2011)

Just enabled God mode on my dell xps.

Sent from my liberated Droid X.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

what's that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's that?

Click to collapse



Me and DD were talking about that on Skype, weren't you listening? It's nothing special, but it's a helpful little thing.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me and DD were talking about that on Skype, weren't you listening? It's nothing special, but it's a helpful little thing.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



i was listening, but not concentrated, that's why i asked what it is


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i was listening, but not concentrated, that's why i asked what it is

Click to collapse



Just google it bud, I'm heading to sleep. Goodnight 


Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just google it bud, I'm heading to sleep. Goodnight
> 
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



good night, i did, im fine tuning windows as we speak


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 11, 2011)

Sneezing 

(Hayfever )


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2011)

Homeostasis 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Sep 11, 2011)

Watching the memorial waiting for the browns to come on.  Also in pain


----------



## qaz2453 (Sep 11, 2011)

Waiting for my pizza! Mmmmm 

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2011)

Causing random mischief in the LimoSys system at work.....f$%#kers!! I'll teach them a lesson for changing around my gas logs again.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

wondering if some people will ever grow up


----------



## Szempy (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got up and have to work :-s


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

learning how to play patience by guns and roses


----------



## cashyftw (Sep 12, 2011)

Listening to the instructor... super sleepy.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> learning how to play patience by guns and roses

Click to collapse



What do you think of the song, what's it like to play? I haven't heard much about your new guitar since you got it.  Assuming you're happy with it, does it make you want to play more?


----------



## DJHollywood03 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am posting on the off topic boards to get my 10 posts so I can thank someone on a developers board... And tell them how I fixed my problem with my rooted inspire!


----------



## ausduckz (Sep 12, 2011)

6:35AM, browsing XDA with the Nadal vs Djokovic match in the background.


----------



## adyingbreed771 (Sep 13, 2011)

Typeing this from my EVO 3D and on the phone with my gf

Sent from my Perm Rooted HTC EVO 3D hboot 1.50


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What do you think of the song, what's it like to play? I haven't heard much about your new guitar since you got it.  Assuming you're happy with it, does it make you want to play more?

Click to collapse



it's a bit hard, as  it was made for 3 guitars, I'm  trying to find a way to combine them in one  the song is awesome i love it 

you didn't hear about it much cuz i haven't played it in a while, i used to wake up at night, and people sleeping, so i couldn't play  (now i'm ok )
I am happy with it, and yeah


----------



## TweeMee (Sep 13, 2011)

watching anime.


----------



## Devin-J (Sep 16, 2011)

*hilarious*

watching someone famous in youtube saying 
'm0**3r fu(*er'
again and again


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

Crossing my legs in empathy for this dude:

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/875317...ladder-after-entering-penis-during-beauty-spa

Edit: Watching the first in the new series of 'It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia'.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Crossing my legs in empathy for this dude:
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/875317...ladder-after-entering-penis-during-beauty-spa
> 
> Edit: Watching the first in the new series of 'It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia'.

Click to collapse



Lmao, @the part about the Indian boy at the end

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 17, 2011)

Buying the parts to build a computer. My first PC actually.

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Buying the parts to build a computer. My first PC actually.
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Your first PC is going to be a self build? Kudos and respect to you my friend!


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Sep 18, 2011)

Starting at my computer screen


----------



## vtkc (Sep 18, 2011)

I am looking into xda development forum for post that I can reply.

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Your first PC is going to be a self build? Kudos and respect to you my friend!

Click to collapse



Thanks man. ^_^ Now I just need NewEgg and Amazon to ship me my parts. When I've got it put together I'll post a pic or two and some specs.

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## stopa46 (Sep 18, 2011)

I eat DUMLE candies


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Thanks man. ^_^ Now I just need NewEgg and Amazon to ship me my parts. When I've got it put together I'll post a pic or two and some specs.
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Look forward to it. If you get stuck at all we've got a fair few geeks here that can help! Just take your time and double check everything.

I'm just working on a new folder for my music collection. It's a 'Soundtracks' folder. So far i've only got Tarantino movie songs but i'm open to suggestions for others.

This is what i have so far:

01 The Blasters - Dark Night.mp3
02 Smith - Baby It's You.mp3
03 T-Rex - Jeepster.mp3
04 Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man.mp3
05 Joe Tex - The Love You Save (May Be Your Own).mp3
06 Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell.mp3
07 Urge Overkill - Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon.mp3
08 The Coasters - Down In Mexico.mp3
09 Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick and Titch - Hold Tight.mp3
10 April March - Chick Habit.mp3
11 George Baker Selection - Little Green Bag.mp3
12 Nancy Sinatra -  Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down).mp3
13 Stealers Wheel - Stuck In The Middle With You.mp3
14 Tito & Tarantula - After Dark.mp3
15 Hans Zimmer - You're So Cool.mp3


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bumping this. I know, I'm a god. Just hit the thNks button 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Bumping this. I know, I'm a god. Just hit the thNks button
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



TF, someone actually thanked you


----------



## ClementNg23 (Sep 19, 2011)

supposedly to be studying for my yearlies tomorrow...
screw exams im guessing it should be fine to go on xda for 10 minutes ?? 
hehe


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> supposedly to be studying for my yearlies tomorrow...
> screw exams im guessing it should be fine to go on xda for 10 minutes ??
> hehe

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)

Downloading a (legitimate) copy of Windows 7 SP1 and creating a bootable USB for future installations. It's just so much faster than DVD and my original disk copy is lacking SP1.


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Downloading a (legitimate) copy of Windows 7 SP1 and creating a bootable USB for future installations. It's just so much faster than DVD and my original disk copy is lacking SP1.

Click to collapse



O RLY?  Legit you say? From Microsoft?

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

going to try if call of duty 2 runs on my netbook


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> going to try if call of duty 2 runs on my netbook

Click to collapse



HELL YEA!!

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> TF, someone actually thanked you

Click to collapse



Course I did, I'm very gullible. 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> O RLY?  Legit you say? From Microsoft?
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Technet, yes.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Sep 19, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> O RLY?  Legit you say? From Microsoft?
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Even in my college you can get 7 Professional for free through MSDNAA.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> HELL YEA!!
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



lol it does, a bit slow but playable


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol it does, a bit slow but playable

Click to collapse



Nice... What about Portal 2? (Oh, you should try Crysis 2 next.) 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> Even in my college you can get 7 Professional for free through MSDNAA.

Click to collapse



Well I'm not even half way through high school and there's the good chance DirkGently1 is not in college.

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Nice... What about Portal 2? (Oh, you should try Crysis 2 next.)
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



lmao, I don't think so


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, I don't think so

Click to collapse



Eh, it was worth a shot. ^_^

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Well I'm not even half way through high school and there's the good chance DirkGently1 is not in college.
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse




http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/ms376608


Edit: Dirk goes off on one, learns a lesson about drinking but makes a new friend.


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Umm... Are you going off on me or Product F(RED)?

Edit: Just an fyi, I had to work little crap jobs for the past 2.5 years to save $800 to buy all the parts for my computer. So, maybe you're not talking to me?

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## Product F(RED) (Sep 20, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Umm... Are you going off on me or Product F(RED)?
> 
> Edit: Just an fyi, I had to work little crap jobs for the past 2.5 years to save $800 to buy all the parts for my computer. So, maybe you're not talking to me?
> 
> Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



You, for making assumptions about his age. I never even mentioned him.


----------



## -i7- (Sep 20, 2011)

Drinking coffee and donwloading JDK and Android SDK.. and facebook lol


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mourning the people who just died in a facebook trollocaust (mass killing of trolls), my FB daughter is one of them    


you will be missed, until you come again in a new profile


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Product F(RED) said:


> You, for making assumptions about his age. I never even mentioned him.

Click to collapse



Darn it, I just thanked your post. Somehow I think it's the other way around. Nuff' said. 

Sent from my mind using a HTC Intruder


----------



## huggs (Sep 20, 2011)

Showing off my nice blue-themed XDA and eating oreos


----------



## KB0SDQ (Sep 20, 2011)

Reading threads here and watching family guy

Doug
Samsung Admire (MetroPCS)


----------



## Dirk (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry for going off on one last night, guess i needed to vent!

Cooler, albeit more tired, head this morning. Have a good day everybody!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Sorry for going off on one last night, guess i needed to vent!
> 
> Cooler, albeit more tired, head this morning. Have a good day everybody!

Click to collapse



good morning mate


----------



## androidoholic (Sep 20, 2011)

Rooting, unlocking, and seridiptying my new captivate.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning mate

Click to collapse



Lo dude, how's it going? What made me think that guzzling vodka on a Monday night was a good idea? 

Now i'm at work again and i've got a bit of a head on!


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 20, 2011)

Watching family guy 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Lo dude, how's it going? What made me think that guzzling vodka on a Monday night was a good idea?
> 
> Now i'm at work again and i've got a bit of a head on!

Click to collapse



it's going good 

lol, the hangover will go sometime soon


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Sorry for going off on one last night, guess i needed to vent!
> 
> Cooler, albeit more tired, head this morning. Have a good day everybody!

Click to collapse



G'day mate! Did you drink the vodka straight or in a martini? >_<

Sent from my thingamajig


----------



## Dirk (Sep 20, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> G'day mate! Did you drink the vodka straight or in a martini? >_<
> 
> Sent from my thingamajig

Click to collapse



I'm a woman when it comes to straight liquor. I can manage vodka neat if it's Smirnoff Black, but anything else gets a healthy dose of either Lemonade, Cola or OJ!

I did have some Absinthe when i was in Prague, neat. It's not the old, kill-you-or-make-you-see-things Absinthe of old, as that's illegal now... but it's still 70% abv, which is plenty strong enough! It was like swallowing burning jet fuel 



What's your poison?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Absinthe... That's some crazy **** dude, 70% 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbearblanc (Sep 20, 2011)

Trying to get to edit my signature through useless posting first..


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'm a woman when it comes to straight liquor. I can manage vodka neat if it's Smirnoff Black, but anything else gets a healthy dose of either Lemonade, Cola or OJ!
> 
> I did have some Absinthe when i was in Prague, neat. It's not the old, kill-you-or-make-you-see-things Absinthe of old, as that's illegal now... but it's still 70% abv, which is plenty strong enough! It was like swallowing burning jet fuel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, nice.  Seeing as I just barely turned 16, my favorite drink is a soda called Sarsaparilla. It's like root beer but it's almost minty. I don't get to have it that often (my parents are against sugary stuff for some reason) but when I do get it, that bottle is empty in 2 minutes. It's freaking delicious! But, I do like the smell of hot toddies, I think those have brandy in them.

Q: Have you played Portal 1 or 2?

Sent from my thingamajig


----------



## Dirk (Sep 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Absinthe... That's some crazy **** dude, 70%
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's green too. I reckon they do that to lull you into a false sense of security. "hey, it's green, how bad can it be....GULP..."








themacman1000 said:


> Haha, nice.  Seeing as I just barely turned 16, my favorite drink is a soda called Sarsaparilla. It's like root beer but it's almost minty. I don't get to have it that often (my parents are against sugary stuff for some reason) but when I do get it, that bottle is empty in 2 minutes. It's freaking delicious! But, I do like the smell of hot toddies, I think those have brandy in them.
> 
> Q: Have you played Portal 1 or 2?
> 
> Sent from my thingamajig

Click to collapse



Portal 1. Well most of it. I don't think i ever did get around to finishing the final couple of puzzles. I doubt if if i'll get 2 though. As good as they are, i just prefer to murder/death/kill n00bs when i play games 

TDM for life!


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2011)

Grabbed my lunch from the meeting and took off to the back. Reading xda and listening to the radio and skipping work. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

keeping busy


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yay! My motherboard, case and Windows 7 install disk came! But where's everything else? 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## NightHawk877 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm kicking my dog out of my room for farting.


----------



## B!0HaZard (Sep 20, 2011)

Trying to get proper forum access.


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cleaning the kitchen and obsessive compulsively checking the front porch for the remainder of my computer parts.

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Cleaning the kitchen and obsessive compulsively checking the front porch for the remainder of my computer parts.
> 
> Sent from my whatchamacallit

Click to collapse



Drives you nuts doesn't it? You have everything meticulously planned out to the point where you just want to get it done, and then you have to wait! If there was ever a good use for time travel, it should first be utilised by courier companies!


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Drives you nuts doesn't it? You have everything meticulously planned out to the point where you just want to get it done, and then you have to wait! If there was ever a good use for time travel, it should first be utilised by courier companies!

Click to collapse



Dude, you hit the nail right on the head.  But it's all here now. I'm gonna get to build it on Friday. 

Here's all, and I mean all, the specs:
Case: Thermaltake Armor A60

Motherboard: Asus m4a87td evo

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 @3.4 ghz Black Edition

Memory: G.Skill 4 gb DDR3 1600 MHz

GPU: Zotac Amp! GeForce GTX 550 Ti

OEM HDD and DVD drive

PSU: OCZ Mod Xstream-Pro 600 watt

Some random Acer 18.5 inch monitor

Logitech k200 keyboard

Mouse: Razer Deathadder

A Rosewill wifi card

And a Windows 7 64bit systems builder edition install DVD.

That's it! For $850ish after rebates. Pretty good, huh?

My thumb hurts now from typing all that out! Haha. ^_^



 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

not using opera anymore, very laggy on facebook -_-
back to chrome


----------



## themacman1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, built the PC, had a buttload of issues and now it's running and downloading games off Steam. I learned a ton and had to deal with dumb customer service reps, including a guy who sounded about the same age as me.  I'm tired, I'll post more tomorrow. Night everyone!

Edit: Also, the reps told me my parts were broken. Was gonna send them back when I decided to try one last time. Then they worked.  

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Waiting stupid snail-mail to get my 2nd Sensation


----------



## NightHawk877 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm farting. What? I had Indian tonight.


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Watching South Park

Sent from my Glitched MIUI Fascinate


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Got up late coz of the hangover and now i have tooo much to do! Regular websites and news to catch up on. Rugby and F1 to watch. Washing to do!

Gotta get out and eat somehow in the middle of all that. Better than being bored though i guess!


----------



## lhkjohn (Sep 24, 2011)

Sitting in an ambulance at 420am waiting for something interesting to happen.

Tapatalkin' from my Atrix'd out DROIDX2!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2011)

Weekend Off.
Beer.
Sausage Roll.
Triple Decker Sandwich.
Vanishing Point.

So......... Much.........Win...........


----------



## diskoteer (Sep 24, 2011)

Sitting in the sun....


----------



## Bloomfield87 (Sep 24, 2011)

Been sat watching TV since 9AM(4 hours ago), watched so far:
Supernatural s07e01
The Vampire Diaries second half of s03e02
The Middle s03e02
New Girl s01e01
NCIS s09e01
Fringe s04e01
Free Agents s01e02 (watching now). 

Nice lazy Saturday for me .


----------



## exb0 (Sep 24, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to port xloud and mobile bravia to sensation :3

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Weekend Off.
> Beer.
> Sausage Roll.
> Triple Decker Sandwich.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is how you feel right now, yes?


----------



## mafipulation (Sep 24, 2011)

Trying to get my post count to 10 so I can post something I developed in a dev forum...


----------



## Bloomfield87 (Sep 24, 2011)

mafipulation said:


> Trying to get my post count to 10 so I can post something I developed in a dev forum...

Click to collapse



I don't know what they're like here, but saying that on other forums would see your post count reduced  .


----------



## Mrdiaz09 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrdiaz09 said:


> Attempting to "brick" my phone so I can possibly get a new one.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



So..... atempting to commit fraud and post about it in a public forum then....

Common sense or GTFO.....


----------



## Mrdiaz09 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrdiaz09 said:


> Fraud from my wife yes, I "brick" my phone tell my wife, and she let's me buy a new one.
> 
> Stop being an idiot and thinking everyone is doing something illegal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Haha fair enough... 
I assumed you were trying to fraudulently get a new phone from your carrier.

It never occurred to me that you would have to do something as stupid as actually brick a phone so your wife would "let" you buy a new one.

Guess your right, I'm the idiot here......................


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrdiaz09 said:


> Fraud from my wife yes, I "brick" my phone tell my wife, and she let's me buy a new one.
> 
> Stop being an idiot and thinking everyone is doing something illegal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash a corrupted radio file or cancel it while flashing. I'm pretty sure you can brick it this way 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh, and another one (not sure if that's the exact one, but oh well)
fastboot oem fdisk erase_emmc (something like that)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## exb0 (Sep 24, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Haha fair enough...
> I assumed you were trying to fraudulently get a new phone from your carrier.
> 
> It never occurred to me that you would have to do something as stupid as actually brick a phone so your wife would "let" you buy a new one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Done it 3 times to my parents. From w810 to the g1 and recently my n1  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Edge330 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm trying to put iOS 4.2.1 on friends iphone 3g and I always gots some errors


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2011)

Sitting on mai deck. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Watching the new 'Big Bang Theory' episodes. I've missed this show!


----------



## exb0 (Sep 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Watching the new 'Big Bang Theory' episodes. I've missed this show!

Click to collapse



WHAT! FML. I HAVE EXAMS. *****HHHHH.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 24, 2011)

Playing COD and TDU 2!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Episode 1 was pure win, saving episode 2 for later. Watching the first in the new series of Community now. I really love the Fall TV Season! 

Edit: OMG, look who it is:







'Omar coming...'


----------



## markus.k (Sep 24, 2011)

*just found about this is what!*

Website made a mistake and now its going viral Samsung Galaxy Tablet series s are going for 24.90 and now everyone is snatching them up. Bigg steal and their shipping is free too. The buy it now button is messed

here's where i read it too

reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/kq6lv/samsung_galaxy_tablet_steal/


----------



## faria (Sep 24, 2011)

And i just banned the above user for having  2 accounts with the same posts spaming the boards


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

faria said:


> And i just banned the above user for having  2 accounts with the same posts spaming the boards

Click to collapse



Lol!


----------



## faria (Sep 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Lol!

Click to collapse



Sometimes one can see them coming ligth-years ahead


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

faria said:


> Sometimes one can see them coming light-years ahead

Click to collapse



Ahh, you must be a neutrino..!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15017484


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Playing Deus Ex human revolution on beloved PC....

The game is amazing in terms of everything ...

And the storyline raises many issues of genetic and prosthetic experimentation on humans! :O

Tapashocked  via my gt-I9003 with a random keyboard of my choice !


----------



## faria (Sep 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Ahh, you must be a neutrino..!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15017484

Click to collapse



LOL. Read the article yesterday,gota love those neutrinos.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Enjoying my 48 hour spotify premium trial 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Doing my very own Freddie Mercury impression around my room to Queens 'Save Me'. 

I haven't listened to that particular track in years.. and i think i'll be listening to it all night now. It's just so... hard to find a good word... powerful..? Queen fans will know what i'm talking about!


----------



## exb0 (Sep 25, 2011)

shmeek8448 said:


> Random post on xda to get my post count up  so I can post in the development section.

Click to collapse



Are you sure you have something to contribute? 


Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Going to bed. G'nite all!


----------



## neos_83 (Sep 25, 2011)

shmeek8448 said:


> Random post on xda to get my post count up  so I can post in the development section.

Click to collapse



haha same!


----------



## Koizuma (Sep 25, 2011)

Undervolting my captivate and watching
fast five.

Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## freakboy13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Trying not to touch my g2x ...so....hard..
To....resist
First thing ima do in the am? Kiss my woman nah ... check my phone!!!!! 

meh...


----------



## Koizuma (Sep 25, 2011)

The phone needs some loving too haha

Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Watching 'Good Morning Vietnam'.

It's been too long and deserves another viewing!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2011)

Counting the days (22) until the carnival season ends and Sparky doesn't have to work 7 days a week for 16-18 hours a day. Then I'll start counting the days until He goes back.. .... 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

WIshing I had Gears 3


----------



## exb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wishing Sony didn't **** up their dslr line with slt. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just done watching the godfather part ii

sitting doing nothing


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mrdiaz09 said:


> Fraud from my wife yes, I "brick" my phone tell my wife, and she let's me buy a new one.

Click to collapse



Whiiiiiipppppppeeeeddddd!!!!!! Lmao

Watching Ice Road Truckers season finale and waiting for IRT Deadliest Roads season 2 premiere to come on.

Sent from my Glitched MIUI Fascinate


----------



## exb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

Planning out my what to add in my rom :3

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bluizzo (Sep 26, 2011)

Watching psych and top gear, bother are marathons 

Sent from my CM7 Nightly HTC Desire HD


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got to work. Nothing to do yet...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Sep 26, 2011)

About to go to my 8am accounting class. Then doing my English hw. Should be fun.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

Charging this new Anker 1900mAh battery that I  have. It took two days to wear down to >5%. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## exb0 (Sep 26, 2011)

Submitting my application for Google devfest 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## Dirk (Sep 27, 2011)

Renaming my Thread Titles as my OCD couldn't live with the inconsistency any more!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 27, 2011)

Burning semi skimmed ubuntu to CD because full fat didn't agree with my old laptop. 
That and tearing my freaking hair out with the stress of buying a house.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Burning semi skimmed ubuntu to CD because full fat didn't agree with my old laptop.
> That and tearing my freaking hair out with the stress of buying a house.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Still having fun with that huh? Have you found a place you like yet? (Mauritius doesn't count..)


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Still having fun with that huh? Have you found a place you like yet? (Mauritius doesn't count..)

Click to collapse



Haha yeah great fun 

We've had an offer accepted and thought everything was good to go....
Until Natwest decided that they wont go ahead because its a steel frame property... blah blah blah
So now we need to get a new mortgage sorted before the impending date of entry (which in Scotland is legally binding ) and due to various documents being in the "care" of the Royal Mail  things arent progressing smoothly......

Couple that with the fact that my old laptops wireless card WILL NOT function under any linux distro and I'm about ready to go on a "Falling Down" style rampage....


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Haha yeah great fun
> 
> We've had an offer accepted and thought everything was good to go....
> Until Natwest decided that they wont go ahead because its a steel frame property... blah blah blah
> ...

Click to collapse



Wondering which mod keeps editing my titles *looks at Tweaks with the slightest bit of suspicion* >_> 

I don't think M_T_M is on right now...but it could be TRIM too...hmmm......

Edit: she's not online either! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wondering which mod keeps editing my titles *looks at Tweaks with the slightest bit of suspicion* >_>
> 
> I don't think M_T_M is on right now...but it could be TRIM too...hmmm......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was my first time 
Couldn't resist.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> That was my first time
> Couldn't resist.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I knew it! You monster  I mean... lol Don't worry...we now haz teh lobsters  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Dirk (Sep 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Haha yeah great fun
> 
> We've had an offer accepted and thought everything was good to go....
> Until Natwest decided that they wont go ahead because its a steel frame property... blah blah blah
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll keep an eye on youtube for the 'XDA mod frenzy at local Bank' video that's bound to appear! Have you considered moving to Detroit? You could buy a repo house for $100 there!

(And that's cuttin me own throat...!)


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2011)

Standing outside my house waiting for ups.... since this new delivery person can't be bothered to ya  know. ....ring a doorbell or make a phone call (I have a note posted on my door with my number.. .or at least I did)   

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## InTheCreek (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm checking up on the latest ROMs ... I need something NEW!!


----------



## bolillo (Sep 29, 2011)

Writing this post

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## rYuuk (Sep 29, 2011)

Experimenting on fusion bomb 

______________________________________
Sent from Xperia Arc
~Running DooMKernel[Rev : v10][FW:4.0.A.2.368]
~Dont forget to say thanks if someone helped you.


----------



## exb0 (Sep 29, 2011)

Listening to justice while doing math homework.

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## MickyGix (Sep 29, 2011)

Trying to up my post count so I can finally comment in the developers section.


----------



## SevenInchScrew (Sep 29, 2011)

Sitting at work.... not working :]


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been kidnapped by Sparky and forced to work in the carnival.. ..

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

thinking...........


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thinking...........

Click to collapse



Sh!t... I can hear the brain cells burning all the way over here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## KB0SDQ (Sep 30, 2011)

Relaxing on the couch with laptop reading forum posts and watching Bones reruns on tnt


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Downloading new Big Bang Theory episode....

Click to collapse



+1

..and Community, and It's Always Sunny In Philidelphia..


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

It's Friday night! Whaddya think i'm doing....?


----------



## bconover93 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sitting in Thermodynamic recitation debating on whether or not to go take a piss. 

Sent from my CM7 Backflip


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

bconover93 said:


> Sitting in Thermodynamic recitation debating on whether or not to go take a piss.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Backflip

Click to collapse



I feel ya. I'm seriously considering catheterising myself!


----------



## bofhemeritus (Oct 1, 2011)

Doing a very unsupported Gentoo Stage 1 (bootstrap) install.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

Sitting on my bed.....typing this. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2011)

Putting together a Classical Music collection.

Now i can get Brahms & Liszt whilst listening to Brahms and Liszt!


----------



## WhoWhere (Oct 2, 2011)

sitting in my serta office chair hoping to get my refund soon that i may get a better one. (Beware of Serta PureSoft Executive Massage Chair) Don't buy it.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 2, 2011)

Waiting for pizza to arrive


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Waiting for pizza to arrive

Click to collapse



Ice Cream van just came down the street. Treated myself. 

Watching 28 Weeks Later again.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 2, 2011)

Hiding in the office reading Discworld novels while I'm supposed to be working 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## xaccers (Oct 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Ice Cream van just came down the street. Treated myself.
> 
> Watching 28 Weeks Later again.

Click to collapse



It's got to be done 
We got free Ben and Jerrys from Papa John's 
Did like that film, although I'd have moved everyone into the top floor of a tower block rather than an underground car park.
That way you can barricade them in and evacuate via chopper, or if they're all infected, blow the building up and take them all out in one go. Would have been a much shorter film though...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Spanish homework that is due today. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2011)

xaccers said:


> It's got to be done
> We got free Ben and Jerrys from Papa John's
> Did like that film, although I'd have moved everyone into the top floor of a tower block rather than an underground car park.
> That way you can barricade them in and evacuate via chopper, or if they're all infected, blow the building up and take them all out in one go. Would have been a much shorter film though...

Click to collapse



Cut to.. Infected running through the streets of Paris.

..Fade to black.

Now i want to watch 'Ravenous' again!



conantroutman said:


> Hiding in the office reading Discworld novels while I'm supposed to be working
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Which one are you on at the moment? 

It's only 11 days until 'Snuff' is out! Woohoo!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

Pipsqueak is watching me post this and I'm watching Pipsqueak watching me....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

Weed because its illegal  

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ratzenberger said:


> Crying, cause i killed my P920 phone

Click to collapse



I'll take it off your hands  

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 3, 2011)

Playing modern warfare 2 waiting on my nexus s to arrive!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## ooms (Oct 3, 2011)

Listening to some deadmau5 while I optimize some png's


----------



## Archer (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally running Windows 7 on my home PC


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 3, 2011)

Making this stupid essay while lurking the forums. -_-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Finally running Windows 7 on my home PC

Click to collapse



Finally? 

Holy crap! Don't look at Windows 8  It's a travesty. 

Eating chips and listening to the rents argue.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## exb0 (Oct 3, 2011)

Exams in 1 hour. FAKKKKK.

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## Archer (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Finally?
> 
> Holy crap! Don't look at Windows 8  It's a travesty.

Click to collapse



I've been using it at work for ages, but stuck to XP at home.  I've just got so used to it now though that I needed the extra features.  Besides, I've got a 64-bit CPU, so it seemed a waste to be running XP.

Not interested in Windows 8.  I'm actually gonna partition the HD and install Ubuntu.  The idea is to get Linux versions of everything I need (development, music, art etc.) and then drop Windows completely.

That's the plan anyway


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2011)

extracting Deus.Ex.Human.Revolution-****ROW.part2.rar


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 4, 2011)

ZOMG!!IPHONEFIVE!!?

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Oct 4, 2011)

bdpyo said:


> ZOMG!!IPHONEFIVE!!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Zomg Mike Tyson 

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## NerdiestGeek (Oct 4, 2011)

Loving my new ROM. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2011)

What 50% of the xda members do while browsing xda through their smartphone  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## erraz (Oct 4, 2011)

Wondering if I'm part of the 50%


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2011)

Cleaning up after Sparky's little drunkfest last nite. Drunk Sparky is a dumbass.  

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

sitting and being tired


----------



## exb0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Getting owned in dirty talking by a girl that's 3 years younger than me.. 

Sent g.


----------



## Koizuma (Oct 7, 2011)

Just woke and browsing XDA

Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2011)

As i was the only person in my 'department' who actually showed up at work today, i was the de-facto Boss for the day.

As such, i sent myself home early! 

My Friday night is beginning, although it won't be a late one. I'm up early for Grand Prix Qualifying.


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 7, 2011)

hanging out here alone in my school's lobby.  sad


----------



## CB620 (Oct 7, 2011)

Printing out my tickets for tonight to go see Human Centipede 2!!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA Premium App


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

staring at the eevil monkee in my closet!


----------



## memnoc (Oct 7, 2011)

Watching Homer talking with his mind;-)

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## Koizuma (Oct 7, 2011)

Just finished up watching the 1st episode of season 8 House M.D.

Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## GuestK00433 (Oct 7, 2011)

being annoyed about my blue angel.. and playing with it


----------



## festafotra (Oct 8, 2011)

Posting nonsense

Sent from my


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trying to decide which game to play, Portal, Portal 2, Half Life 2, or Minecraft. I'm leaning towards Half Life 2. Opinions?

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Half-Life 2 or Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 8, 2011)

waiting for a reply in the "Off-Topic Puzzle Thread" thread


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Learning how to play the guitar like lil wayne


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 8, 2011)

trying to remember who lil' wayne was before he turned into now (pointless!)


----------



## exb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cleanin diz bit**


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 8, 2011)

using the bathroom lol 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

Watching this.. ...

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watching this.. ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



did you take his permission to photograph him?


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

Listening to Bubba The Love Sponge on radio io.

Sent from my Glitched MIUI Fascinate


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did you take his permission to photograph him?

Click to collapse



Stfu

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stfu
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



let's see if you can post that in court


----------



## dearmasfamily (Oct 8, 2011)

playing Air Gunner on the Android Arcade


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

trying to take a bath


----------



## babyfriend (Oct 9, 2011)

Reading and eating .....


----------



## bigshow3949 (Oct 9, 2011)

im looking for a new phone


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let's see if you can post that in court

Click to collapse



Lets see if you can duck fast enough....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## emmelee (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm distracting myself from doing my thesis by posting this...  


[ok, back to work]


----------



## digitalnerd (Oct 9, 2011)

Trying to get 10 posts so I can get some input!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lets see if you can duck fast enough....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



quack quack

________________

being sad, just found out that one of my close friends passed away 2 weeks ago, he was one good guy, heart attack and he's only 20


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> quack quack
> 
> ________________
> 
> being sad, just found out that one of my close friends passed away 2 weeks ago, he was one good guy, heart attack and he's only 20

Click to collapse



Wow heart attack at 20. You found out 2 weeks later tho?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow heart attack at 20. You found out 2 weeks later tho?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah, I was looking for him at school, i don't have him on facebook and he nothing was in his windows live account, some one told me today that he died i thought it was a prank, but now got the confirmation


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, I was looking for him at school, i don't have him on facebook and he nothing was in his windows live account, some one told me today that he died i thought it was a prank, but now got the confirmation

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear about your friend. That really sucks dude... so young.. 

Best wishes for his family and friends.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 9, 2011)

Sinaptik said:


> I fight against my urge to vomit... blurp... failed !

Click to collapse



This is not the way to get ten posts 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 10, 2011)

currently researching why a person at his 20s can have a heart attack. I'm talking about your friend husam....

Sorry about your friend though...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> currently researching why a person at his 20s can have a heart attack. I'm talking about your friend husam....
> 
> Sorry about your friend though...

Click to collapse



thx dude, tell me what you find.
They said that he died while playing the guitar, not sure thought


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> quack quack
> 
> ________________
> 
> being sad, just found out that one of my close friends passed away 2 weeks ago, he was one good guy, heart attack and he's only 20

Click to collapse



I'm soo soo sorry Husam. My condolences. PM me  and we'll talk. Okay? 
Being upset about this....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 10, 2011)

trying to get CM 7.1 but it seems it is not available.


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Oct 10, 2011)

Imon a ttc bus. Number 44 bout to arrive at kipling station

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm soo soo sorry Husam. My condolences. PM me  and we'll talk. Okay?
> Being upset about this....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



thx bd, ur awesome, i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 10, 2011)

My condolences hussam, maybe it was genetic or he had a defective heart? It's about the only thing I can think of that would give him a heart attack at such a young age.


----------



## mistaliu (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that husam, damn 20 so young.

I'm cruising xda on my phone while watching Bugs Life with my boy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx bd, ur awesome, i'll keep that in mind

Click to collapse



Your my family, I'm always here for my family. 
I'm simultaneously posting here and on an tablet forum....three android devices FTW! (five if you count Sparky's, which I BOUGHT)

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2011)

Thinking about going to the grocery store.


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm throwing up. Something did not agree with me.


----------



## croperas (Oct 10, 2011)

Upgrading my mobile phone to a new rom..


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)

Just finished watching the Season Finale of Breaking Bad. Simply incredible way to end it. The next, (and final), Season can't come quick enough!

Next up, Dexter...!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

telling a girl she's cute just to make her feel better


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Feeling forever alone.

Click to collapse



You say it like it's a bad thing!


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 10, 2011)

Laying in bed,wife asleep,waiting to listen to tony livesey on radio 5.

sent from t'internet


----------



## zzrisk (Oct 10, 2011)

considering the nexus prime >__<


----------



## felty04 (Oct 10, 2011)

Searching xda forums


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 11, 2011)

cowering in corner because of swmbo


----------



## Xhyperion (Oct 11, 2011)

My car battery died so I'm stuck for the night. I could call roadside assistance but I'm parked next to a jiffy lube and across the street is a ford dealership. Fyi I was going to the gym, then it died. So now I'm getting drunk at a bar waiting for the morning so I can fix it 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Watching tv...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## russel51 (Oct 12, 2011)

trying to reach the 10 post barrier to write in a rom development page. lol


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Watching a documentary about American revolution.

Click to collapse



Old or new?

Are Americans revolted.. or revolting?


----------



## dajmacd (Oct 12, 2011)

russel51 said:


> trying to reach the 10 post barrier to write in a rom development page. lol

Click to collapse



lol me too!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The one that happened in 18th century.

Click to collapse



Past tense, revolted. So it's just the ones on Wall Street who are revolting then?


----------



## atomixxx (Oct 12, 2011)

readin this thread


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I rally don't think Americans are revolting now. Its just a phase. The people should be revolting are my lazy fellow country man!

Click to collapse



If you read back a page, keeping in mind that i enjoy word games, you'll understand why i'm rolling all over the floor laughing right now!* 




*Not having fun at you btw, or at Americans either. Just having fun with wordplay is all.


----------



## ShankssLeRoux (Oct 12, 2011)

Reading this thread. Also checking WM and Android development and then gsmarena.com and techradar.com for news about mobiles ;P I so wish i had an Galaxy S tho too  MY I900 omnia sucks ass now.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Could you give me a hint? I read the previous page, but ?!

Click to collapse



"My girlfriend always said i was revolting.."

Think of it in that context!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Does it have anything to do with THIS???

Click to collapse



No.

Ok, jokes lose the funny when they're explained 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/revolting

Language barrier? Surely someone got the funny?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow I didn't know revolting meant that too, I looked it up too but that meaning didn't come up! Now I get it! I still don't think Americans are revolting, but also I don't think my fellow countrymen should be revolting!

Click to collapse



Nobody should be revolting..unless they're revolting, in which case it's revolting to a revolting person...

Oh dear god, sakai4eva would have a field day with this one. I can imagine one of his loop posts on the subject! 

Anyway, on topic, i'm watching Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just finished Big Bang Theory season 1, looking for something to do


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Watch season two!

Click to collapse



yeah, i'd rather do something more productive


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 12, 2011)

About to get in the bath and listen to a football manager podcast

sent from t'internet


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 12, 2011)

sucking my thumb


----------



## fragmentttt (Oct 12, 2011)

Beating it

Sent from my T959 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanking God that I wasn't born in N.Korea!

Click to collapse



Yeah, some of it's pretty bleak:

http://www.wimp.com/teagirl/

But then you see this:

http://www.wimp.com/northkoreans/

..and it makes you realise that people are people, and can be amazing even if they are ruled by assholes!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Assholes are those who rule here. The N.Korean rulers are pure evil demons straight out of hell!
> 
> Also couldn't watch the videos, slow connection while using VPN, blocked while not using VPN. (being ruled by assholes, eh?)

Click to collapse



what vpn do you use? just looking for a way to get past my school's security crap


----------



## xaccers (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally getting round to breaking, sorry, I mean upgrading one of the phpbb2 forums I run to phpbb3.
It'll all end in tears.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My VPN is good, secured encrypted connections, lots of servers in Europe blah blah blah

Click to collapse



I see you're back on cm7? The ROM you talked do much trash on? 


-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My VPN is good, secured encrypted connections, lots of servers in Europe and the US, reasonable price, no loss of speed, but those assholes have f**ked it up, blocked non-encrypted connections (except for PPTP for uses in banks, it was blocked last week though), and slowed down the whole SSL ports, it means even if you visit any website using HTTPS, while even not connected to VPN, it's gonna be slow as f**k. Normally my speed in around 60 kbps to 90 kbps, but while using secure connection it's dropped to 5 kbps to at most 25 kbps. Thank God for Orbot for Android, I can still use internet on my phone and tablet with minimum loss of speed .
> 
> My VPN is sold by a local distributor I found on the internet and they only accept local credit cards.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope, not at all


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I'm not, I'm just using CM7 HBoot version of that *Sense* ROM to have moar space for installing apps.
> Just tried Sense 3.5 yesterday, loved it, too bad it was buggy on my phone , and the font was really small (port from SXL, probably my next phone ).

Click to collapse



A single core phone? Really?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## ShortOnMyDo (Oct 12, 2011)

Sitting on my toilet taking a dump while writing this down. Believe me...you dont't always wanna know what people are doing at the moment....(even if it's true 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No but seriously, I can introduce you to them? They have Paypal accounts (they also sell Paypal credit, iTunes credit, Facebook credit, and those kind of stuff.)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no thx dude, i don't have any way to pay you 

and it's not that important, thx again


----------



## ghstrdr1985 (Oct 13, 2011)

Chillen to Destination Lounge: Hong Kong.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## likeurface (Oct 13, 2011)

Trying to do my calculus homework and study for a test which is tomorrow. But, I am failing pretty hard due to that fact that I'm always on XDA's mobile app. I guess flashing new roms everyday is more important than my grade. Damn you XDA, in a good way of course!

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## Silppa (Oct 13, 2011)

Sitting on bench.


----------



## Cabanne (Oct 13, 2011)

On forum xda work


----------



## faka tm*Sap* (Oct 13, 2011)

Try to work, but unlimited internet on work it's *EVIL!*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

nothing while waiting


----------



## erraz (Oct 13, 2011)

Waiting for my life to begin


----------



## bizzle (Oct 13, 2011)

Releasing my chocolate hostages. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking about starting a blog.


----------



## champ1919 (Oct 13, 2011)

driving 91 foot yacht on Mississippi river while surfing porn and xda. Same as yesterday.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## doccubus (Oct 13, 2011)

Playing Contract Killer


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 13, 2011)

killing time at work after looking for another job while at work


----------



## zo_e (Oct 13, 2011)

getting ready to post a request for a transparent status bar mod...

none selected


----------



## muschel211 (Oct 13, 2011)

Posting on xda 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

muschel211 said:


> Posting on xda
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Ugene (Oct 13, 2011)

Reinstalling Windows.....


----------



## hatefuel19 (Oct 13, 2011)

Reading what everyone else is doing

Sent from my A500


----------



## sc300jz (Oct 13, 2011)

In my english class. Terrible teacher


----------



## davinchi27 (Oct 13, 2011)

Waiting for CM7.1 for the Atrix and updates on the ICS Launcher


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 13, 2011)

Classic FM, beer and pesto 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm confusing the hell out of my dad trying to explain why I'm downloading a osx ISO on his computer and not mine. Apparently he doesn't get that Wi-Fi through 4 floors isn't as great as a wired connection. Hmm, osx, why you no play nice with AMD?

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 14, 2011)

flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what your doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Listening to The Drill techno song

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## Cabanne (Oct 14, 2011)

I work weekends at noon : Fou: : D


----------



## Masterwork (Oct 14, 2011)

Making an university project about databases


----------



## tarti321 (Oct 14, 2011)

Reading for my exams :-(

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## tsx777 (Oct 14, 2011)

getting ready for mountainbiking.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2011)

Just flashed T144 (Trinity 1.44GHz) on my Nexus S after weeks of running TEUV880 (Trinity 880MHz)....Woah, I had almost forgotten the blazing speed of that kernel! 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## matthew33 (Oct 15, 2011)

browsing Android Warez Application sites.

Matt


----------



## lubberlick (Oct 15, 2011)

Replying to this thread while looking for the newest rom im going to flash


----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2011)

matthew33 said:


> browsing Android Warez Application sites.
> 
> Matt

Click to collapse



I wish your phone all the best in becoming bricked, and that your choices in life  equally lead you to the worst case of incurable genital-warts known to man! 

Of course, if your moral compass happens to lead you to the true path of enlightened app usage, that you and your family jewels, lead a healthy and happy life from here on out!


----------



## TheTlang (Oct 15, 2011)

Currently working and chilling on the XDA Forums, trying to get a higher post count. I want a sig too!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jamming with the band 

we're back in business


----------



## matthew33 (Oct 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I wish your phone all the best in becoming bricked, and that your choices in life  equally lead you to the worst case of incurable genital-warts known to man!

Click to collapse



Thank you, kind sir....can we make out now?

I know a cheap motel


----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheering on Wales in the Rugby world cup.


"my my my delilahhh......."


----------



## Masterwork (Oct 15, 2011)

Headbanging to Dream Theater while downloading Portal 2 so I can play co-op


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got ran off the road tonite and ended up rolling my truck over. My laptop is DOA, and banged my head pretty bad.

Sent from my Droid Charge 4G running Humble 2.3.5 Gingerbread


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

Playing catchup on all the ICS and Galaxy Prime Nexus news. As a geek i live for these days! 

Edit: Galaxy *Nexus*. Must get the nomenclature correct!


----------



## michaelg117 (Oct 19, 2011)

Amen brother 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2011)

Typing on my EeePC


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohh, playing D2 right here^^


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Playing catchup on all the ICS and Galaxy Prime Nexus news. As a geek i live for these days!
> 
> Edit: Galaxy *Nexus*. Must get the nomenclature correct!

Click to collapse



Ohh, me too. ICS looks smoking. Can't wait for the CM9 nightlys to start coming out. 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Ohh, me too. ICS looks smoking. Can't wait for the CM9 nightlys to start coming out.
> 
> Sent from my whatchamacallit

Click to collapse



Amen to that! In the meantime i'm just trying out the 'Roboto' font from ICS. It's not fancy, maybe a little too bold, but it is clear and easy to read. I think i'll stick with it a while.


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by themacman1000<br />
> > Ohh, me too. ICS looks smoking. Can't wait for the CM9 nightlys to start coming out. <br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my whatchamacallit
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I'll give that a try myself. Currently I'm using the Ubuntu font, but Roboto looks promising as well.

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## hackenhack (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking for a way to make HD games(dead space) work on my SE W8


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 21, 2011)

Eating lunch, learning French and playing Minecraft. I'm a multi-tasking king!

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

Friday night party. What else?


----------



## kaminari84 (Oct 21, 2011)

reading this forum?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

playing and feeling like this


----------



## Rustoak (Oct 21, 2011)

Using the restroom, reading random threads.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> playing and feeling like this

Click to collapse



You only need to worry when you start looking like this! 

Otherwise, you're doing fine.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You only need to worry when you start looking like this!
> 
> Otherwise, you're doing fine.

Click to collapse



lmao, no relax, i don't 

unless I start doing weed


----------



## nwmuc (Oct 22, 2011)

Laying in my bed and trying to get some sleep, but can't switch off my amazing fast and awesome looking hyperdroid-powered Samsung Galaxy SII using Tapatalk!


----------



## exb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just got my 1000, 1500, 1800 and 2000 grit sandpaper to chrome-ify my sensation 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> Just got my 1000, 1500, 1800 and 2000 grit sandpaper to chrome-ify my sensation
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



I demand pics! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## exb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I demand pics!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Give me 10 hours. Ill probably cry after I finish it  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> Give me 10 hours. Ill probably cry after I finish it
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why? I'm also thinking of that, but I need a spare back cover  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## exb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why? I'm also thinking of that, but I need a spare back cover
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



It'll be like "WWHY DID I DO THIS..WHY.." yeah. Ill probably buy another one if I don't like it.. I'm worried the ones I buy online might be different than my stock one though. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> It'll be like "WWHY DID I DO THIS..WHY.." yeah. Ill probably buy another one if I don't like it.. I'm worried the ones I buy online might be different than my stock one though.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can try to get one from HTC for free (if you are lucky)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## exb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You can try to get one from HTC for free (if you are lucky)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I did. They said you'll have to send in your unit and we'll change it for you 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> I did. They said you'll have to send in your unit and we'll change it for you
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahh damn. I tried to order one but they said they can't send it (I told them about the creaking). I'll try again sometime. Good luck with yours	

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## exb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ahh damn. I tried to order one but they said they can't send it (I told them about the creaking). I'll try again sometime. Good luck with yours
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Thanks! I guess ill post the finish results  check back in 10 hours hehe.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> Thanks! I guess ill post the finish results  check back in 10 hours hehe.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Will do  Are you going to post in the Sensation 4G chrome polished frame thread?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

Waiting for someone to put me out of my misery. I'm terribly sick.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 22, 2011)

Watching x factor,wanting to play football manager 

sent from t'internet


----------



## fatrix1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Washing my car while using xda app 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## nghiemb (Oct 23, 2011)

Trying to fix my bricked phone hahaha


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 23, 2011)

Wallpapering what will be my first boys room!

sent from t'internet


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 23, 2011)

Chucking a dump

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

Drinking my hot tea and watching the local news.
View attachment 758711

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2011)

jr866gooner said:


> Wallpapering what will be my first boys room!
> 
> sent from t'internet

Click to collapse



You're expecting?

Congrats man!


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You're expecting?
> 
> Congrats man!

Click to collapse



Yep! My wife is 23 weeks pregnant! I'm very proud lol

sent from t'internet


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

jr866gooner said:


> Yep! My wife is 23 weeks pregnant! I'm very proud lol
> 
> sent from t'internet

Click to collapse



congrats dude


----------



## iammodo (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking at razr info. Such an impressive device compared to the nexus 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

Building a fsking shed. 
View attachment 759047

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## gtabspring (Oct 24, 2011)

just finished my lunch break and now back to work


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 24, 2011)

SOOOOO FKKSDFJHSFJSGUIREYGR HOT!!!!!!!!!!! i want some ice cream right nowwwwww


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

sitting in bed, meh


----------



## exb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Reading you suck, listening to mayday parade and xda-ing. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## xdomisx (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothin

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Feeling good after unsubscribing from the mafia thread


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 25, 2011)

Working cuz someone broke into the office in General (taxi) last night....have been here since 3am...still sick. FML
Husam, don't make me throw things. Get back in dat thread NAO!

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 25, 2011)

Sitting on the train goin to work

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## HawkEurope (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm browsing xda and waiting for a usb connection fix.


----------



## chrisdolman22 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm writing this post right now!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Working cuz someone broke into the office in General (taxi) last night....have been here since 3am...still sick. FML
> Husam, don't make me throw things. Get back in dat thread NAO!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



i'd rather see pipsqueak eating my balls than going back there


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i'd rather see pipsqueak eating my balls than going back there

Click to collapse



WOW!!...that Mafia is falling apart faster than a lego mountain


----------



## FatalIll (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm eating like a fatty. Gyro and some salad


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> WOW!!...that Mafia is falling apart faster than a lego mountain

Click to collapse



being a mafia member is too mainstream


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> being a mafia member is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Don Husamo! *grovels*


----------



## valliance (Oct 26, 2011)

Enjoy my coffee time while trying to make my statusbar transparent using the patcher.. 

sent from my CM7.1 iNexusMatte s5570


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 26, 2011)

Lols

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 26, 2011)

Wishing this 2 hours wld hurry up so i can go home for a cple days


----------



## nk7 (Oct 26, 2011)

getting my post count up to 10 so I can go to dev section


----------



## RockR172 (Oct 26, 2011)

replying to the thread you created... yes, thats what i am doing RIGHT NOW!! 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 26, 2011)

Waking up. First thing I do in the morning is check XDA. 

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Sj1355 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well i am doing an SEO now for the website called hengityssuojain or respirator and high power vacuum cleaner the niche is quite not really popular but still i need to fix and get nice traffic on it..Well good luck on me


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 26, 2011)

Posting while waiting for the kettle to boil for the morning coffee

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i'd rather see pipsqueak eating my balls than going back there

Click to collapse



Fine. Pipsqueak is mad nao!  

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. Pipsqueak is mad nao!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



idc much if pipsqueak is happy or not, all i care is if you are happy or not


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idc much if pipsqueak is happy or not, all i care is if you are happy or not

Click to collapse



She isn't prob isn't happy if pipsqueak isn't happy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Deleted member 3247037 (Oct 27, 2011)

Reading a lot of information here!


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 27, 2011)

Laughing at what ppl are posting here

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 27, 2011)

Trolling an online dating site with a fake 'female' profile. I'm tryin to get like 3 or 4 desperate guys to show up at the same place, same time expecting to meet a super hot chick. Now if I can only get 'Never gonna give you up' by Rick Springfield to be playing when/where they show up...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Danh2009 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hovering round the i9000 ICS Nexus S port thread eagerly awaiting the release of ICS for the Galaxy S.


Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 27, 2011)

Sat in my car on my lunch break listening to talk sport just so i can get out of the office!

sent from t'internet


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

waiting for someone to reply on the banana mafia thread


----------



## mrdjibrilo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello, I am sitting by my PC


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 27, 2011)

Sitting on the throne

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## bhavi_jp (Oct 27, 2011)

Right now, I am desperately trying to increase my post count to 10. The stupid xda policy does not allow to post in development section until I reach 10 posts. So here is my post#8.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)

Getting it all off my chest so that i don't have to tomorrow night!


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 27, 2011)

Laughing at the fact my dog just went head first into the sliding door

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

3 cups of sex on the beach and 5 shots of tequila. Yay :3

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## defnow (Oct 28, 2011)

Watching the rangers...down by 1 top of the 2nd. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA App


----------



## xaccers (Oct 28, 2011)

Trying to sleep, so will you lot post quieter please!


----------



## killersloth (Oct 28, 2011)

Trolling xda 

Swyped from my infallible Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 28, 2011)

Feeding the trolls

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## cashyftw (Oct 28, 2011)

Tube8... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hackintosh-ing my amd based PC 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## mazen912 (Oct 28, 2011)

dicover how to deodex galaxy 10.1


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Oct 28, 2011)

Watching Tosh.O!!

Sent from my MIUI'd Mesmerize


----------



## flyboyovyick (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking at this thread and thinking "Holy crap!" i posted this ages ago!!! And its still going.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2011)

Feeling like crap.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## luxstar (Oct 28, 2011)

The same here, want to post pictures


----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feeling like crap.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



You still feeling under the weather BD?


----------



## skram77xda (Oct 28, 2011)

Surfing XDA.


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wishing the Sense 3.5 ROM for the Aria would boot...

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 29, 2011)

Playing with me balls...

...while looking at a beautiful girl











on the other side of the bus


----------



## fansile (Oct 29, 2011)

listen to the music and shopping online.


----------



## rhoosain (Oct 29, 2011)

I am at work sadly
but hey browsing XDA is what relaxes me


----------



## velnens123 (Oct 29, 2011)

Reading this **it from the 1st page?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 29, 2011)

Standing in line at Starbucks 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## pdc419 (Oct 29, 2011)

Watching bones on hulu

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeo (Oct 29, 2011)

Lying In bed, looking for a phone. Whilst playing minecraft and Facebook on one phone, and this thread on my other... hope my mom don't find I'm on my phone when I'm supposed to be sleeping! (It so early for a holiday night) but I had a sleepover yesterday and stayed awake all night... I got crazy eyes 0_O 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

studying for my object oriented data structures using java test tomorrow


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You still feeling under the weather BD?

Click to collapse



Yes.  
I have strep throat 
Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## youdug (Oct 30, 2011)

drinking:







watching:


----------



## killersloth (Oct 30, 2011)

Drunk time!

Sent from my infallible Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## darthbadar (Oct 30, 2011)

Dhd in my left arm browsing the internet and n1 in right browsing xdapp. 

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Oct 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> I have strep throat
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse




You poor thing 

Feel better soon.


----------



## microamd (Oct 30, 2011)

Comparing defected HTC amaze with new replacement.. So far So Good


----------



## ex!le (Oct 30, 2011)

Playing the old Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 30, 2011)

Falling from the 32nd floor of Raffles build........






SPLAT!!!


sent from the depths of my big fat gut


----------



## ensshibata (Oct 30, 2011)

Watching a anime now!


----------



## roqstr (Oct 30, 2011)

looking for a way to interOP unlock my htc mozart .. :/


----------



## agent205 (Oct 30, 2011)

wasting my battery for checking an updates which never been updated


----------



## Nutterpc (Oct 30, 2011)

Waiting for the bus to work

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## CoolButcher (Oct 30, 2011)

Trying to fill up my 10 posts to write in the more important topics ^^


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 30, 2011)

trying to enrol for my 3rd year uni subjects but the site won't load ASDJSHKDFSKDHKHSDKHSDHKSHKDKSHDHKSDHSKDSD LAAAAAAAAAAGGGGG, damn first years gtfo  D:


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Watching House MD, drinking Bacardi 151 and Dr Pepper.

Sent from my MIUI'd Mesmerize


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Oct 31, 2011)

Calculus hw while posting this.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 31, 2011)

Just got done downloading swype beta


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

Trying not to fall asleep at class

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## kooh pal (Oct 31, 2011)

Dreaming naughty things to do tonight


----------



## huggs (Oct 31, 2011)

passing out candy to trick or treaters


----------



## ensshibata (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to solve my cellphone problem


----------



## killersloth (Nov 1, 2011)

Taking pictures of me and all my glowstick covered friends!

Sent from my infallible Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 1, 2011)

killersloth said:


> Taking pictures of me and all my glowstick covered friends!
> 
> Sent from my infallible Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rave?

Y u no invite xda ot

- so easy a caveman can do it -


----------



## threadcrapper (Nov 1, 2011)

just installed a new ROM.  works good so far.


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 1, 2011)

Weighing which kernel to use based on battery-saving features... everything else is a tie.


----------



## wojtal (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to solve problem with my low posts count...
And really, installing some apps after installing a new ROM.


----------



## dawynkoop (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to hit a bullet, with a smaller bullet, whilst wearing a blindfold, riding a horse...


----------



## CoolButcher (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice ^^
Wanted Style


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

Being bored in windows programming class


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Nov 2, 2011)

In the campus library and avoid doing my study notes for my introduction to the study of religions course.


----------



## Ellimistopher (Nov 2, 2011)

Getting really frustrated


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

Watching Pipsqueak repeatedly knock Snuffy off of his perch.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kailkti (Nov 3, 2011)

Preparing for SAT and trying to relearn my Physics practically two years ago. xD
Sucks for me to have not thought of doing the SAT Physics when I was in my prime. xD


----------



## mmegalodon (Nov 3, 2011)

Watching Bulls vs Nets ... from 1987.  







I miss basketball.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2011)

Celebrating with a nice cold Corona my 17,000 posts


----------



## Azure1203 (Nov 3, 2011)

Watching Killer Elite.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

waiting for class


----------



## ftwaynejuggalo16 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bored and playing around in here. 3:56 am and theres nothing else to do. Yay for long nights!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 3, 2011)

working and just finished flashing a rom update


----------



## jetfin (Nov 3, 2011)

draining battery  2nd time after installing cm7.1a10

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Listening to muse, sitting chatting with people, waiting for my replacement phone that my mum sent to arrive


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mechanics class..

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## exb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

Formatting my computer because 7conifier ****ed up my icons and wont restore.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

^^you can use system restore at startup

making decisions on what phone to buy to replace the Nexus One 

Copied.Pasted.Sent


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 4, 2011)

It's freakin friday night. Wadayathink a family guy's supposed to do.... of course go home to his lovely wife...






...after getting a couple shots of whisky down at the bar


----------



## exb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> ^^you can use system restore at startup
> 
> making decisions on what phone to buy to replace the Nexus One
> 
> Copied.Pasted.Sent

Click to collapse



Didn't work 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lying down in bed 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## ErrorInLogic (Nov 5, 2011)

kevin2516 said:


> Lying down in bed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too.


----------



## blackangel104 (Nov 5, 2011)

We just won our football 22 - 6 playoff time baby!!!!!!!! FB all night breaking bodies!!! I love my fullback Job  Also got a TD  

When life sucks I just enjoy the head


----------



## carden12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Replying to this thread now,and read this forum..


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 6, 2011)

Trying to hopefully fall asleep. If not, I guess I'll have a late night frag fest.

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

Still trying to justify my impending purchase of the Amaze.... (eventually I will...   )
Pro: Sparky gets upgraded to a Sensation.
Con: I need MONEY!!

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## jburnette87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Being in a good mood watching Bama get beat. 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 6, 2011)

trying to study for my final exams that start next saturday... but it's soo hot so nahh...


----------



## neXt___ (Nov 6, 2011)

I listen to music and I wonder why the kernel does not work.


----------



## zeuzx (Nov 6, 2011)

i now listening music in my bathroom


----------



## kareeem (Nov 6, 2011)

zeuzx said:


> i now listening music in my bathroom

Click to collapse



...while posting here ?

Getting ready to study some on our Eid holiday :| Whole family went out for events and I'm stuck home getting ready for a midterm tomorrow.


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 7, 2011)

Sending sweet-nothings to a beautiful miss who used to work with me...




 while eating cheese


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 7, 2011)

Im tired as hell and cant sleep

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

sitting at home in my warm bed hungry with nothing to do


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wishing I could go take a nap. Oh, and I'm replacing a 600 foot long fence.

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 7, 2011)

Waiting for my train to leave

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Trying to make my phone look like ICS stock.

Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Nov 7, 2011)

Searching xda for the rom  of the day 4 me. And for a friends inspire 4g

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## muerteman (Nov 8, 2011)

Reasearching laptops and suffering. Nobody makes what I want, can I be that weird? Why oh why can't somebody make a laptop with a 14in 900p screen a backlit keyboard a nvidia555m or equivilent that doesn't look like a spaceship. The Alienware m14x with a normal case would be perfect for me.


----------



## tailsthecat3 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking for a post that I lost regarding the ics keyboard. Had the download link in it...can't find it now 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 8, 2011)

tailsthecat3 said:


> Looking for a post that I lost regarding the ics keyboard. Had the download link in it...can't find it now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go into your profile and they all your posts!

sent from t'internet


----------



## blackmar1988 (Nov 8, 2011)

In line for mw3

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## mwiborn (Nov 8, 2011)

Working... Installing Oracle client on four servers...


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 9, 2011)

Listening to boschiebosch hardrave radio on the way to work

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 9, 2011)

Doing my early morning long walk from work to home


----------



## max_theking8 (Nov 9, 2011)

Watching "Lie To Me". Does anyone else watch it? Tim Roth is such a brilliant actor!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo.levy (Nov 9, 2011)

max_theking8 said:


> Watching "Lie To Me". Does anyone else watch it? Tim Roth is such a brilliant actor!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same! =D

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 9, 2011)

Just got home. Gonna grab a can o beer now. Sit back and fall asleep.


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 9, 2011)

Sialis said:


> thinking about make a forum like XDA

Click to collapse



Good luck with that......... Lol

sent from t'internet


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Trying to get a 16 bit game (Half Life) to work on a 64 bit operating system. No luck. Not surprising either, 64 isn't backwards compatible with 16 bit. Maybe if I virtualized Windows XP or ME I could get it to work. 

Suggestions?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## exb0 (Nov 10, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Trying to get a 16 bit game (Half Life) to work on a 64 bit operating system. No luck. Not surprising either, 64 isn't backwards compatible with 16 bit. Maybe if I virtualized Windows XP or ME I could get it to work.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



You mean 32. Half life worked fine for me 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 10, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> You mean 32. Half life worked fine for me
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really? My installer hangs when it starts to copy over half-life.gcf. Do you know if I can copy a existing install into the Program folder? Or can I extract the files from the exe and put them in the right spots?

Edit: I know this is off topic. In the off topic section. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## exb0 (Nov 10, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Really? My installer hangs when it starts to copy over half-life.gcf. Do you know if I can copy a existing install into the Program folder? Or can I extract the files from the exe and put them in the right spots?
> 
> Edit: I know this is off topic. In the off topic section.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



That I'm not sure. I use steam

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## joseca_peru (Nov 10, 2011)

Watching American Idol...

...'Cause my wife don´t let me play COD


----------



## exb0 (Nov 10, 2011)

joseca_peru said:


> Watching American Idol...
> 
> ...'Cause my wife don´t let me play COD

Click to collapse



No more cod! Bf3! And what's she doing out of the kitchen HAHAHA 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## kakahikmatx (Nov 10, 2011)

Right now I just trying get into this xd forum, hehe


----------



## AvengedZombie (Nov 10, 2011)

Watching the making of God of War III.

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 10, 2011)

Eating mi goreng

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## joseca_peru (Nov 10, 2011)

Working at job


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 10, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> That I'm not sure. I use steam
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha, I'll figure it out. Thanks though.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 10, 2011)

Listening to Austrian hhc on the way to work

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## vonex (Nov 10, 2011)

looking on xda forums


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Weee!!! I got Half Life to work on my PC! Look out world, cuz here I come!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Nov 11, 2011)

Using my new phone.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk app.


----------



## killersloth (Nov 11, 2011)

Falling asleep with my phone in my hand...

Sent from my infallible Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## luckyg1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Right Now I'm listening Jlo..


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 11, 2011)

Listening to music waiting for bud to leave for mates place

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## RachelZoe (Nov 11, 2011)

Enjoying my downloaded music and typing to reply!


----------



## Ammo90 (Nov 11, 2011)

Still waiting, waiting and waiting for CM7.. :-(

Sent from my SEXY GT-I9003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

realizing that its my birthday today!!


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> realizing that its my birthday today!!

Click to collapse



Woah! Happy Birthday!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Woah! Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Thanks! but no need to spam this thread here.... check my sig below


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks! but no need to spam this thread here.... check my sig below

Click to collapse



I'm on Tapatalk... it doesn't show signatures...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## galaxys (Nov 12, 2011)

Checking out Tera Patrick's latest wardrope!


----------



## Edge1978 (Nov 12, 2011)

Watching last weeks SNL


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 12, 2011)

Sitting at my bar,in the kitchen,waiting for something to do.(next round is on me guys,lmao)

If I helped, give thanks( via the button   )
From my fist to your face, enjoy!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2011)

Watching F1 Abu Dhabi GP coverage, looking forward to lunch and F1 qualifying session later.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 12, 2011)

jammin some killswitch


----------



## Acrichmond (Nov 12, 2011)

looking at some HTC ThunderBolt Roms


----------



## MetinKale38 (Nov 12, 2011)

I lay in my bed and wait for fall asleep

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## bolillo (Nov 13, 2011)

Watching chasing classic cars on velocity!!!!

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 13, 2011)

Football manager!!

sent from t'internet


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Owning some n00bs on the Oz Half Life server.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## galaxys (Nov 14, 2011)

Finished a bottle of Chianti Classico Riserva!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2011)

Reading the Amaze forums....deciding if/when I  should get one. 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)

Resisting the urge to punch people at random.


----------



## xxnitro123 (Nov 14, 2011)

listening to songs


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

xxnitro123 said:


> listening to songs

Click to collapse




trying to resist falling asleep ...  i probably wont last long xD
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> trying to resist falling asleep ...  i probably wont last long xD
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



in fact im already sleeping... i accidentally hit quote and not reply xD


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## mmegalodon (Nov 15, 2011)

Drinking a beer and smoking a cigarette ... mentally prepping for a lengthy Skyrim session. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

Chilling like a villain watching Family Guy. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## tylerfarell (Nov 15, 2011)

Promoting App Marketing Services and Long Run Sustainable Development Visit appmarketing360.com


----------



## IvanKaramazov (Nov 15, 2011)

*Not Working!*

Even though I really need to be working!


----------



## amcro (Nov 15, 2011)

i have a problem... i installed android 2.3 on my HTC tattoo but it always says that proces com.android.phone has stopped working... i click force close but it returns me back and i have to type pin again... can anyone help me to fix that? am i somewhere doing it wrong?


----------



## Hippowave (Nov 15, 2011)

Reply on xda forum

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)

Listening to Motown, cooking and drinking a nice bottle of white. 
It doesn't get much better than that 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

amcro said:


> i have a problem... i installed android 2.3 on my HTC tattoo but it always says that proces com.android.phone has stopped working... i click force close but it returns me back and i have to type pin again... can anyone help me to fix that? am i somewhere doing it wrong?

Click to collapse



Did you do a complete wipe prior to flashing the ROM? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Mattix724 (Nov 15, 2011)

Waiting on an interview with AT&T Uverse Tier 2 technical support...

Sent from my Zio using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Listening to Motown, cooking and drinking a nice bottle of white.
> It doesn't get much better than that
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me!

Re-watching the first two seasons of Justified. Great show!


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 17, 2011)

Waiting @ the chiropractor

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## bolillo (Nov 17, 2011)

Waiting for my food in burger king!!!

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 17, 2011)

Basking in my glory of being on tv for 2 seconds.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## bolillo (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin2516 said:


> Basking in my glory of being on tv for 2 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What for?


Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 17, 2011)

bolillo said:


> What for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Being in the audience for a tv show lol

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Masterfish (Nov 17, 2011)

cleaning my room lol


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

Downloading one of these barely functional ICS roms for a little look see cos I'm bored.....


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 18, 2011)

Bout to shower and attend my 5th-grade level, college course. 

NoCig


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Downloading one of these barely functional ICS roms for a little look see cos I'm bored.....

Click to collapse



Can't see what all the fuss is about tbh. Gingerbread -> ICS is like Vista -> Windows 7. The default wallpaper is different and, well....that's it!

Android itself is beginning to bore the pants off me. Not that it's bad...it's just that it's not really any better! It's the quality of the apps that's important these days, not the platform that runs them. Froyo runs apps just fine and you can make it look however you want, just like every iteration of Android. 

I can't honestly say my N1 is any better now than it was when i bought it. It still runs the apps that i use the same as it ever did. I can still call, text, email or browse the web the same as i ever did. I can still read the BBC news, watch youtube videos or access XDA forums using the app...same as i ever did.

Where exactly is the progress in Android here?


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 18, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Can't see what all the fuss is about tbh. Gingerbread -> ICS is like Vista -> Windows 7. The default wallpaper is different and, well....that's it!
> 
> Android itself is beginning to bore the pants off me. Not that it's bad...it's just that it's not really any better! It's the quality of the apps that's important these days, not the platform that runs them. Froyo runs apps just fine and you can make it look however you want, just like every iteration of Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Nov 19, 2011)

Trying to kill my battery so I can recalibrate it. down to 10% FTL 

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## johnston9234 (Nov 19, 2011)

Right now I am posting on xda


----------



## mangopears (Nov 20, 2011)

i am looking through the forums


----------



## DroidVPN (Nov 20, 2011)

Coding the GUI for my new vpn for android and browsing here in xda


----------



## nico444164 (Nov 20, 2011)

Downloading and update for my x10 Mini Pro current Custom ROM !


----------



## killersloth (Nov 20, 2011)

Increasing my wubi root.disk size because 30gb wasn't enough to sync Google's ics branch on top of cyanogen's and keep building ...

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## lotherius (Nov 20, 2011)

killersloth said:


> Increasing my wubi root.disk size because 30gb wasn't enough to sync Google's ics branch on top of cyanogen's and keep building ...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



I never did find a way to increase the 30gb wubi disk without going full re-partitioning... which I won't do because I don't trust Linux not to trash my partitions and my 2terabytes of anime is too precious. So now I'm just doing all the linux work in Virtualbox. 

As for me..

Trying to quit enjoying compiling my own kernel and actually get around to the pedestrian task of finishing the theme work on my ROM.


----------



## kylec (Nov 20, 2011)

Lying in bed cruising xda because I'm too tired to sleep

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

surfing off-topic.


----------



## t0taln00b (Nov 21, 2011)

trying to get 10 posts and avoid the "you do not have permission to access this page" thing.

soooo stupid.


----------



## Tachi91 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol laughing 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19544014&posted=1#post19544014


----------



## megazeroxuxm (Nov 21, 2011)

trying to get 10 posts just to say thanks to a dev in the dev section! >


----------



## Yoguslayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Surfing Off-Topic and other XDA sections, writing this post to achieve my 10 post count so I can write some things I have to ask, aaaand waiting for my Galaxy S to finish copying some files to its SD card. Also testing ICS alpha 6.


----------



## bolillo (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm looking at you! Hehehehe.

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## mwiborn (Nov 21, 2011)

Waiting for coffee mashine to finish its work...


----------



## leikamkei (Nov 21, 2011)

Waiting for my G2 to finish booting up from a fresh install of Virtuous G-Lite 1.0.5 all the while wasting my time here in the library


----------



## Goneeuro (Nov 21, 2011)

Haveing a coffee.


----------



## NORCALkID (Nov 21, 2011)

Sitting on the toilet reading the xda forum posts  

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## killersloth (Nov 21, 2011)

lotherius said:


> I never did find a way to increase the 30gb wubi disk without going full re-partitioning... which I won't do because I don't trust Linux not to trash my partitions and my 2terabytes of anime is too precious. So now I'm just doing all the linux work in Virtualbox.
> 
> As for me..
> 
> Trying to quit enjoying compiling my own kernel and actually get around to the pedestrian task of finishing the theme work on my ROM.

Click to collapse



I'll get the links and pm to you  very useful having 169gb wubi vd

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

killersloth said:


> I'll get the links and pm to you  very useful having 169gb wubi vd
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



i hate wubi


----------



## Tyrol (Nov 23, 2011)

Listening to the news on TV talking about the local architectural scene. 

-----------------------
Tapatalking to the beat on Galaxy S II.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

Waiting for my bus.  Bus y u no arrive on scheduled time?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## likeurface (Nov 23, 2011)

Chilling in my English class

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## bWorks (Nov 23, 2011)

Sitting in the school 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 23, 2011)

Brushing my teeth.

Yeah multitasking win.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Explaining to my bro that Santa Claus is fake and that actually Chuck Norris runs around the world and delivers presents. So far he's bought it.
Chuck Norris FTW!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## michaelg117 (Nov 24, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Explaining to my bro that Santa Claus is fake and that actually Chuck Norris runs around the world and delivers presents. So far he's bought it.
> Chuck Norris FTW!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Win

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## downhd (Nov 24, 2011)

Eating and drinking coffee while reading xda and doing math.


----------



## exb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

Deciding if I should sell my k20 and fisheye for a 5D 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Win
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



You're still alive


----------



## michaelg117 (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You're still alive

Click to collapse



I certainly wasn't dead :O

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> I certainly wasn't dead :O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



you disappeared without a trace


----------



## Pors (Nov 24, 2011)

Watching Telephone by Weebl


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)

Working out my fuel economy. (500 miles per tank at 42MPG average. 16 pence per mile/£1.45 per litre)

Only having to fill up once a month, which is nice, but that's almost £80.00 each time!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

Sneezing

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking for some acapellas so I can make some mashups.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

Playing with four different phones...
Nexus S, Sensation, Vivid, Rezound (all three HTC phones)

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using XDA App


----------



## RootTheNoob (Nov 24, 2011)

Picking out a new drum set so hopefully I will have a soon to be early Christmas present tomorrow, on Black Friday.


----------



## michaelg117 (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you disappeared without a trace

Click to collapse



Haha, Nawh I just don't post much.. same thing I suppose

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## Reviewers (Nov 25, 2011)

I just can't say what i'm doing it'll be complete wrong , no but really i'm looking into rom developement & testing a few thing's .


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 25, 2011)

Sitting on the throne at work

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## patpeewee (Nov 25, 2011)

Waiting for the slow doctor xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 25, 2011)

Just solved a "Where's Wally" advent calendar.  


Like.A.Boss. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just solved a "Where's Wally" advent calendar.
> 
> 
> Like.A.Boss.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! Have you opened every single door to get to all the choccy yet? I did that once! What's one tiny bit of chocolate to a kid when you can have all 25 pieces  at once?

I blame my mum for trusting me to show restraint in the first place. She should have known better, considering i was known to be a biscuit bandit. It's amazing how fast i could make a packet disappear if it were left where i could reach it!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Lol! Have you opened every single door to get to all the choccy yet? I did that once! What's one tiny bit of chocolate to a kid when you can have all 25 pieces  at once?
> 
> I blame my mum for trusting me to show restraint in the first place. She should have known better, considering i was known to be a biscuit bandit. It's amazing how fast i could make a packet disappear if it were left where i could reach it!

Click to collapse



Lol Nah, belongs to the missus. To devour it would be a fate worse than death. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

My mums wrath was pretty awe inspiring, but nothing compared to the allure of chocolate to a kid that grew up in poverty. I'm totally ashamed to admit i shop-lifted a pack of sweeties when i was 10, basically because i wanted something all the other kids got every day. 

Of course, my asshole older brother, who was the worst role-model in the world, got caught stuffing a jar of Pickled Onions into his sock in our local Waitrose, and enjoyed a ride home in the back of a Police car!

Pickled Onions ffs! It pretty much sums up his mentality and i thank god every single day of my life that i didn't turn out like him!


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 25, 2011)

Im no genius but shouldnt everyone post( posting what im doing)

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Im no genius but shouldnt everyone post( posting what im doing)
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Welcome to Off-topic! 

For the benefit of the new-comers, going off topic in Off-topic is traditional! It's almost law to derail threads here, which is the opposite of what you'd expect anywhere else.

It takes some getting used to.. and as always our resident expert, sakai4eva, will be along to discuss the finer points, in 3..2..1..

Edit: If it helps, the rest of us use alcohol as a way to overcome our natural instincts to keep discussions on topic. I'd highly encourage new people to use the same system, although it's a good idea to eventually migrate said discussions to our dedicated thread, here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924

If anything, it makes it easier to track everything the next morning, that you posted the night before. Nobody will judge you there for bad spelling or for your choice of bed-fellows!


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the introduction, ordering a beer right now

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Thanks for the introduction, ordering a beer right now
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good man!  Seriously, i applaud anybody who has enough passion to care about the things that matter to him and isn't afraid to post what they're thinking! 

The beauty of Off-topic is, as long as you observe the rules, and those of common decency, you'll be given a decent amount of lee-way to express yourself; which is more than you can say for most fora..(forums..forii..?)


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Good man!  Seriously, i applaud anybody who has enough passion to care about the things that matter to him and isn't afraid to post what they're thinking!
> 
> The beauty of Off-topic is, as long as you observe the rules, and those of common decency, you'll be given a decent amount of lee-way to express yourself; which is more than you can say for most fora..(forums..forii..?)

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just sitting here thinking that this has to be the worst birthday ever...


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got back from the zoo with my kids. Every year the zoo here has a big display of lights that starts after Thanksgiving and lasts til sometime after Christmas. I would go see it more than once a year if it wasn't freezing outside when they have it. I hate going out in the cold, but my kids love seeing all the lights, so we go every year.


----------



## Archer (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking for the best PS3 deal I can find, as mine just packed up this morning 

In fact, ignore the .  There is no emoticon deep enough to explain how I feel right now.


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

Archer said:


> Looking for the best PS3 deal I can find, as mine just packed up this morning
> 
> In fact, ignore the .  There is no emoticon deep enough to explain how I feel right now.

Click to collapse



I know that pain....
Mines still out of action after the yellow light of death....

Been months now


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Just sitting here thinking that this has to be the worst birthday ever...

Click to collapse



It's your Birthday? Happy birthday dude! 

Why's it sucking?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

Installing Ubuntu from wubi . Lets hope it works! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Installing Ubuntu from wubi . Lets hope it works!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



just don't update it, it will kill your boot loader


----------



## verbatim20 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm contemplating what tasks I should get to first.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

Flash Gordon is on tvcatchup, so i'm watching that and waiting for the takeaway Curry i ordered!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinking about a good misquote


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Thinking about a good misquote

Click to collapse



Good man!


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 27, 2011)

Typing this text on this thread on this forum and reading it to myself as I type it.


----------



## hooligan007 (Nov 27, 2011)

In the office ,Updating my planning schedule for the project..hope my Manager is not checking out this forum...D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## beyako (Nov 27, 2011)

Eating some mexican food!!!!! Mmmmmmmm 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

Waiting to get my headphones back....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Waiting for my 5D classic to arrive, finding for a 2470 or a 2870 and selling my headphones.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Apatche69 (Nov 27, 2011)

Downloading the Witcher 1 & 2

Sent from my HTC Vivid


----------



## jdokicfan (Nov 27, 2011)

Making this my 10th post so i can post in the thread about Galaxy s2 firmware


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2011)

My continuing mission to watch every video in the www.wimp.com archives.

I'm only back as far as November 2010 atm.


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 27, 2011)

Working out what I got myself into with 1 project at work 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 28, 2011)

Just lost interest in a dev thread because of so much a$$ kissin'


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just woke up.  And I'm checking all my forums.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 28, 2011)

Playing Minecraft! Like a boss!

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Doing a stress test on my beast of a computer.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## mikbe.tk (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to use an API target of 2.3.4 for developing with a Kindle Fire and realizing that Amazon doesn't have even the most basic understanding of the importance of building a developer community. Their documentation is virtually non-existent and the little there is is so non-specific as to be useless; literally it's just a FAQ. 

Worst of all there are no community forums in their "Developer Portal" so there's no way for developers to help developers.


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 28, 2011)

Listening to ppl on the bus drivel on

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Kuntao (Nov 28, 2011)

Trying to get a refund for my late shipment on Amazon while trying to reach 10 posts.


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

Calibrating my damn battery from flashing a rom after having to ODIN.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Nov 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It's your Birthday? Happy birthday dude!
> 
> Why's it sucking?

Click to collapse



Thanks dude it was my birthday turned 22 haha.
Oh and because I didn't do anything at all. But I ended up going out Saturday so it made up for my bday.

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 29, 2011)

Picking up my lil bro from school.

Omg actually watching breaking dawn tomorrow, but my friend says he's shouting us :S and there's a hot girl coming  interesting...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

mikbe.tk said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to use an API target of 2.3.4 for developing with a Kindle Fire and realizing that Amazon doesn't have even the most basic understanding of the importance of building a developer community. Their documentation is virtually non-existent and the little there is is so non-specific as to be useless; literally it's just a FAQ.
> 
> Worst of all there are no community forums in their "Developer Portal" so there's no way for developers to help developers.

Click to collapse



Lol sounds like one hell of a challange.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 29, 2011)

Drinking beer and building a server

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## pcwolff (Nov 29, 2011)

Preparing to study for a Data Communications exam. Yay for the semester almost being over, can't wait to go back home for break.


----------



## yulemse (Nov 29, 2011)

Doing a numerical analysis assignment and waiting anxiously for the arsenal-mancity game. Should be good.

Sent from my DroniX using XDA App


----------



## muerteman (Nov 29, 2011)

Sitting in photo class 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been collecting all my farts in a bag to reduce global warming.
What have you done to help?


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 29, 2011)

Laughing at ur efforts to help the planet

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## xFrozen (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I'm breathing..


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

Doing useless homework

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 30, 2011)

Making corrections to my rhetorical precis rough draft


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

sitting bored at school


----------



## agent205 (Nov 30, 2011)

thinking : what a pathetic life i have


----------



## erwinpiero (Nov 30, 2011)

At security check post, drink hot coffee and burn a cigarette, wonderfull night

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Done installing new set of strings, the sound is....


----------



## agent205 (Nov 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Done installing new set of strings, the sound is....

Click to collapse



kaboooom ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

agent205 said:


> kaboooom ?

Click to collapse



Way better than kaboom 

the only way of describing it


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

Waiting for my ex to show up with the first set of papers for me to sign for the the divorce!

Yay!!!!!!!!! 

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 30, 2011)

boborone said:


> Waiting for my ex to show up with the first set of papers for me to sign for the the divorce!
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *so easy a caveman can do it*

Click to collapse



Ouch.  I'm sorry, that sucks.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 30, 2011)

Working out how to put our baby's new furniture together!

sent from t'internet


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Ouch.  I'm sorry, that sucks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



No way dude. This sh!t rocks!

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

boborone said:


> No way dude. This sh!t rocks!
> 
> *so easy a caveman can do it*

Click to collapse



'No Contest' Divorce? Are there any issues with division of assets or is it all straight forward?

My mother and ex-stepfather handled it all themselves, cut out the Lawyers and split everything up the middle. Clean and painless!


* Watching this weeks Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> 'No Contest' Divorce? Are there any issues with division of assets or is it all straight forward?
> 
> My mother and ex-stepfather handled it all themselves, cut out the Lawyers and split everything up the middle. Clean and painless!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much. She packed up everything and left my room alone. She's paying for it all and we both want it. Amicable as can be. I'm happy today. Liquor store good whiskey happy. Still need a couple more sets of papers and a court date. Yayyyyy!!!!!! 

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

Let us know when the decree absolute comes through. We'll celebrate with you!


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel for ya man

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Let us know when the decree absolute comes through. We'll celebrate with you!

Click to collapse



Hells yeah man. It will be caps lock city in the drunk thread 

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

Nutterpc said:


> I feel for ya man
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahahaha you jelly  

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## Nutterpc (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll have a beer after work for ya, while building my server 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

Just found out one of my favorite hippie bands the Spoonfed Tribe (what I also call most child noobs here) is playing at my favorite bar this Friday. Can this day get any better 

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## bconover93 (Nov 30, 2011)

In Intro to Mech. Eng. Then work in an hour.

Sent from my CM7 Backflip


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2011)

bconover93 said:


> In Intro to Mech. Eng. Then work in an hour.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Backflip

Click to collapse



I didn't know the backflip had enough dev to put cm7 on it. *mind = blown*

*so easy a caveman can do it*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

boborone said:


> Just found out one of my favorite hippie bands the Spoonfed Tribe (what I also call most child noobs here) is playing at my favorite bar this Friday. Can this day get any better
> 
> *so easy a caveman can do it*

Click to collapse



Congrats dude


----------



## saxena.siddhu (Dec 1, 2011)

I am wondering when I will get a new phone.. stuck on x10 mini pro...


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 1, 2011)

On the throne

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 1, 2011)

Nutterpc said:


> On the throne
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



This!


Sent from my Motorola StarTac using XDA App


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 1, 2011)

Best ideas come about when ur on the throne 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## jdawgbo (Dec 1, 2011)

Watching Arrested Development. Great show!


----------



## zouzhijia (Dec 2, 2011)

Starting a hopeful friday moring ,work while reading this topic.~


----------



## koishiikun (Dec 2, 2011)

Apart from designing a mobile site, I'm trying to get to 10 posts


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 2, 2011)

Wondering how I managed to stay awake until 4 30 am when I've to be up at 8 am. I'm fu*cked! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Wondering how I managed to stay awake until 4 30 am when I've to be up at 8 am. I'm fu*cked!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ouch. Gonna be a tough day!


----------



## GreggoryD502 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am at work. Making rubber at a chemical plant.


----------



## Omnichron (Dec 2, 2011)

posting here....


----------



## nettmanek (Dec 2, 2011)

playing TES 4 - Oblivion  great game


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 3, 2011)

Watching human centipede 2 this movie sucked compared to the first one 

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2011)

Waiting for my Amaze to come via UPS while listening to the night dispatcher @ Ada's trying to find a driver whom has been AWOL for the last hour....it's starting to look like I may spend the night at Ada's calling the police and filing out paperwork. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking for my pants.

Btw, I'm 16, so it's not dirty.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## tkemack (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm judging everyone's grammar, including OP's title. 

Sent from my Blazing E4GT


----------



## Reviewers (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm playing with my new galaxy tab 10.1 .


----------



## Fracke (Dec 3, 2011)

Im Watch a Movie...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

trying to get used to having e-groupies


----------



## stu76 (Dec 3, 2011)

Settling down with a beer to watch the Villa v United match. Come on United!

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Roni_V (Dec 3, 2011)

Watching Dumb and Dumber and playing with my SGS with ICS


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Fiddling around with barely functional ICS ROMs on my HTC Aria. They're both super snappy, even faster than CM7. Strange... Hardware acceleration?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## zack_droid (Dec 4, 2011)

updating Windows Phone 7 to Mango on my HTC HD2 .


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 4, 2011)

Listening to Mylo Xyloto (best album of 2012 IMO) and just stalking Twitter. I don't have anything in my head worth tweeting lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Zorachus (Dec 4, 2011)

Running the new 5man's in WoW, gearing up my Tanks 

Sprint Galaxy S2 w/ Calk's 1.5a + ICS 1.6


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to change Google+ messenger icon. But having no luck what so ever...

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching ghost adventures 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching star wars. Mesa jar jar binks

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 4, 2011)

Playing Modern Combat 3 online.


----------



## squintero213 (Dec 4, 2011)

trying to sober it up... but cannot do it right

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## huczek12 (Dec 4, 2011)

Listening to the music


----------



## SolInvictus (Dec 4, 2011)

Tidying and listening to music. Also enjoying a wonderfully functional ics rom.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorting out my Music collection. Filenames, Tags, Replaygain data are all perfect finally, and duplicates deleted!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching some football thing.


----------



## killersloth (Dec 4, 2011)

Waiting.
For. 
Pizza. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

Packing up my Sprint MiFi to be shipped out tomorrow....

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

killersloth said:


> Waiting.
> For.
> Pizza.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Share??? 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Roni_V (Dec 4, 2011)

Trying to get over 10 posts..


----------



## bosoxdanc (Dec 5, 2011)

Watching Kitchen Nightmares on BBCA.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 5, 2011)

Cutting my toenails. This thread needs to be more exciting!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## knowledge561 (Dec 5, 2011)

Blogging

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 5, 2011)

Watching Hancock, watching the hamster run, typing this, looking at this, thinking.


----------



## House M.D. (Dec 5, 2011)

Watching "How I met your mother"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

bored in lecture


----------



## roland23 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bored at home

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dunjatamara (Dec 5, 2011)

giving my litle baby her botle, en searcing for a hotfix


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

Watching Dexter with a nice bottle of Rioja.

I already fear the hangover!


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Watching Dexter with a nice bottle of Rioja.
> 
> I already fear the hangover!

Click to collapse



Careful! 
Or, go for it!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## AQKhanTheOne (Dec 5, 2011)

Typing first post on XDA to get to the 10 posts to be able to ask a question in the pertinent thread!

Oh, and hello everyone!


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 5, 2011)

Listening to music at the bus stop

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

Sitting in the office at Ada's running credit cards for a five car job later..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Careful!
> Or, go for it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Too late for the former... bottle demolished!

Time to call a halt before i exhaust my Christmas supply


----------



## iynfynity (Dec 5, 2011)

Setting up my new laptop!  I have a paper due tomorrow and this thing came.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 6, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Too late for the former... bottle demolished!
> 
> Time to call a halt before i exhaust my Christmas supply

Click to collapse



Totally.  I like your new avatar, can I have a link to the pic?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)

This one?


----------



## xpoiled7 (Dec 6, 2011)

just finished rooting my phone


----------



## IzaacJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Doing a blueprint for a shelf for my Xbox 360 and all my games and accessories


----------



## netox187 (Dec 6, 2011)

Im in work  so much free time


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)

Reading a good retrospective on The Smashing Pumpkins:

http://www.avclub.com/articles/the-smashing-pumpkins-gish-siamese-dream,66092/


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

Going to T-Mobile to upgrade all the SIM cards in the house (4 phones)


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to hide the clock in the status bar on a sense Rom.

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## knowledge561 (Dec 7, 2011)

Listening to Coldplay

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## WhistlingOtter (Dec 7, 2011)

Sitting in bed, posting nonsense on the internet, so I can ask a question in a support forum later.

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## killersloth (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sleeping, like I should be at 3am...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Duch89 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sitting at work and listen to the Pirate Station


----------



## Dexxmor (Dec 7, 2011)

Sit in a car, drived by a woman........i'm scared, because the woman is my mother, and i now hor bad is her driver skill


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Dec 7, 2011)

getting bored at home from last 3 weeks and also from facebook


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)

Drinking wine and watching the Season finale of Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 7, 2011)

Playing a interesting game called Minecraft. It has a Portal gun, so I'm happy. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## alfanumerica (Dec 7, 2011)

Rooting my new xperia phone and drinking a beer


----------



## eastwater (Dec 7, 2011)

Doing a MacGyver, jump starting my moto.


----------



## iammodo (Dec 7, 2011)

eastwater said:


> Doing a MacGyver, jump starting my moto.

Click to collapse



If you let a defy on ics die try this. 
Just go into recovery and use a USB cable from a PC. Charges it fine. 



Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## dragonOL2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading through the LOS posts for the Sprint Epic 4G Touch

Oh, and (my wife is) watching Clueless


----------



## jared407 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sitting om my girl friend

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

Waiting for my food to heat up. 

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 8, 2011)

wow you all seem to have a pretty chill life....


----------



## saboture (Dec 8, 2011)

Laying here in bed watching my snake across the room cruise around her cage trying to escape..trying to sleep haha.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 8, 2011)

Deciding if I'm going to go pick up my Droid charge today or not. Don't really feel like driving an hour away to go get it lol.

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm at MacDonald and eating (got a free hotpot)

Sent from my pc using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2011)

Trying out my new sig

sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2011)

saboture said:


> Laying here in bed watching my snake across the room cruise around her cage trying to escape..trying to sleep haha.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What you got?
Red tail
Albino Burmese
green anaconda
Carpet python
ball python
getting ready to sell the sand boa

sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

^^^Thinking that I'm glad I don't own any snakes. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> ^^^Thinking that I'm glad I don't own any snakes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



The tree climbing carpet would eat lil pipsqueak 

sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> The tree climbing carpet would eat lil pipsqueak
> 
> sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security

Click to collapse



Lil pipsqueak would poop bomb the tree climbing carpet..... 
Lil Pipsqueak is allot smarter and meaner than she looks....

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lil pipsqueak would poop bomb the tree climbing carpet.....
> Lil Pipsqueak is allot smarter and meaner than she looks....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Lol, sweet signature. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## saboture (Dec 9, 2011)

boborone said:


> What you got?
> Red tail
> Albino Burmese
> green anaconda
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got a tiger reticulated python.
She's just a baby right now though. 4.5 ft and 6 months old.


Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 9, 2011)

saboture said:


> I've got a tiger reticulated python.
> She's just a baby right now though. 4.5 ft and 6 months old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cute lil face!  Snakes are so cool..

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Laying in bed on facebook, reddit, and xda, studying development and wondering if I should flash a ROM onto my epic touch :L 

Also listening to music  

I want a hamster. Or a squirrel. Or a dolphin, I mean HOLY **** HOW AWESOME WOULD IT BE HAVE A DOLPHIN?! Except one time I had a very realistic dream that I was walking home and a dolphin with a mustache raped me. Now I'm scared of them ;~; but on the other hand if I had a dolphin, i could go to the beach and ride it, but then the other dolphins might get jealous.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 9, 2011)

Waiting for my mom to come back from the hospital. Don't feel like doing any homework. I'm too worried.


----------



## Killer0Kevin (Dec 9, 2011)

Browsing the forums at 1:42AM with school tomorrow... ****.


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Killer0Kevin said:


> Browsing the forums at 1:42AM with school tomorrow... ****.

Click to collapse



Story of my life :L


----------



## Shark_On_Land (Dec 9, 2011)

Trying to find a girlfriend 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Shark_On_Land said:


> Trying to find a girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good luck, finding a good girlfriend is hard .-.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 9, 2011)

Gomenkiyo said:


> Good luck, finding a good girlfriend is hard .-.

Click to collapse



Hi Cory.


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Jay Rock said:


> Hi Cory.

Click to collapse



Who are you and how do you know my name ;~;


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 9, 2011)

The title of this thread defies all logic....everyone in this thread is either

a) Reading the thread 

or 

b) Replying to the thread.

All other answers are surely null and void?


----------



## Shoulon (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> The title of this thread defies all logic....everyone in this thread is either
> 
> a) Reading the thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thinking of a smart counter to scottsmans post. And replying.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## masud7827 (Dec 9, 2011)

Listening A Year Without Rain - Selena Gomez And The Scene


----------



## Veritass (Dec 9, 2011)

Watching stargate sg1 

Sent from my cm7 kindle fire using xda premium


----------



## cancro (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm trying to get 10 posts so I can ask a question in dev forum... such a waste of time [email protected]*&#[email protected]^!!!


----------



## Matanceros (Dec 9, 2011)

cancro said:


> I'm trying to get 10 posts so I can ask a question in dev forum... such a waste of time [email protected]*&#[email protected]^!!!

Click to collapse



same here. while reading webcomics thou 
makes time move much faster.


----------



## dragonOL2 (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> The title of this thread defies all logic....everyone in this thread is either
> 
> a) Reading the thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



STOP MAKING SENSE!!!  

Listening to the radio and reading various threads...


----------



## Lysdexia (Dec 9, 2011)

Watching Physics IB presentations... God my classmates have no clue what they're talking about. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA App


----------



## MikeChannon (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> The title of this thread defies all logic....everyone in this thread is either
> 
> a) Reading the thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Multi-tasking failure alert

Of course, using a bit of inference, what you are saying is that "women defy all logic".


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Watching "The Pacific" part 6. 

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## mrphil101 (Dec 9, 2011)

I was having a discussion with co-workers about the little nuances that kind of a differentiate how one social class (redneck/hick/hillbilly) is drawn to different genres of music (country/folk/bluegrass). Funny, but when I looked around, I realized that most of folks (snowbirds from the north), had a blank look on their face 'cause they thought "Darn, isn't it all (redneck/hick/hillbilly) the same thing."  then realized it wasn't.  I thought is was hilarious, becuase they were really dumbfounded to find it wasn't just - "dumb ol southerners listenin to duelling banjos", and someone could actually speak to it. I just can't describe the look on some of their faces, but it sure was funny   lol


----------



## killersloth (Dec 9, 2011)

trying to remember what I was just doing... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## memnoc (Dec 9, 2011)

killersloth said:


> trying to remember what I was just doing...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too...I was cooking something I guess...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Watching "The Pacific" part 6.
> 
> - Sent from Android Mobile

Click to collapse



I had such high hopes for that Series. I've never been so disappointed in my life! That show wasn't good, full stop. But in comparison to it's predecessor, Band Of Brothers, it couldn't hold a candle!

I might watch it again though, just to make sure i wasn't being too critical first time around!



mrphil101 said:


> I was having a discussion with co-workers about the little nuances that kind of a differentiate how one social class (redneck/hick/hillbilly) is drawn to different genres of music (country/folk/bluegrass). Funny, but when I looked around, I realized that most of folks (snowbirds from the north), had a blank look on their face 'cause they thought "Darn, isn't it all (redneck/hick/hillbilly) the same thing."  then realized it wasn't.  I thought is was hilarious, becuase they were really dumbfounded to find it wasn't just - "dumb ol southerners listenin to duelling banjos", and someone could actually speak to it. I just can't describe the look on some of their faces, but it sure was funny   lol

Click to collapse



I disagree with their premise that musical taste has anything to do social status. I would say, if anything, it has more to do with geography and tradition. Personally i like Rock, Classical, Blues, Soul... what 'class' exactly, does that make me?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I had such high hopes for that Series. I've never been so disappointed in my life! That show wasn't good, full stop. But in comparison to it's predecessor, Band Of Brothers, it couldn't hold a candle!
> 
> I might watch it again though, just to make sure i wasn't being too critical first time around!

Click to collapse



OT:

I totally agree. Band of brothers was the best of all. Do you think speirs killed all the P.o.w? 

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Fulaeetoy said:


> OT:
> 
> I totally agree. Band of brothers was the best of all. Do you think speirs killed all the P.o.w?
> 
> - Sent from Android Mobile

Click to collapse



Speirs was a one man army wasn't he! 

Loved that scene in 'Replacements', i think it was, when he ran straight through the enemy lines to link up with the troops on the other side.. and then ran straight back. Television gold!


----------



## stu76 (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to get up to 10 posts whilst the wife decorates our Christmas tree. Wife now wants me to put down phone & fit wreath to front door. No chance.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 10, 2011)

Waiting on my hotdog

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying on all the new clothes I bought today. 8 hours of shopping.  

= What are you even doing asking whether or not you should root your phone on XDA?! =


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

Downloading some of those guitar tabs books from a "legit online store" PM me if you want a link 

A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms.pdf	3.4 MB
ACDC - Anthology Guitar Tab Book.pdf	13.9 MB
ACDC - Back In Black.pdf	3.9 MB
ACDC - Best Of.pdf	6.9 MB
Aerosmith - Greatest Hits.pdf	16.2 MB
Alice In Chains - Unplugged.pdf	2.3 MB
Best Of Bob Marley And The Wailers.pdf	3.6 MB
Black Sabbath - Paranoid.pdf	15.2 MB
Blink 182 - Blink 182.pdf	4.9 MB
Blink 182 - Take Off Your Pants and Jacket.pdf	27.6 MB
Bon Jovi - New Jersey.pdf	9.5 MB
Bon Jovi - Slippery When Wet.pdf	33.4 MB
Bryan Adams - Rockscore.pdf	4.4 MB
Chuck Berry Songbook.pdf	3.8 MB
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Guitar Anthology.pdf	4.2 MB
Deep Purple - Best of.pdf	14.5 MB
Dire Straits - Money For Nothing.pdf	10.1 MB
Dream Theater - Awake.pdf	4.6 MB
Dream Theater - Images & Words.pdf	10 MB
Eric Clapton - Unplugged.pdf	16.8 MB
Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom.pdf	7.7 MB
Extreme - III Sides To Every Story.pdf	6.5 MB
Extreme - Pornograffitti.pdf	11.8 MB
Faith No More - King For A Day.pdf	3.8 MB
Foo Fighters - Foo Fighters.pdf	6.5 MB
Foo Fighters - In Your Honor.pdf	107.3 MB
Foo Fighters - The Color And The Shape.pdf	44.1 MB
Gary Jules - Mad World.pdf	98.1 KB
Green Day - 1000 Smoothed Out Slappy Hours.pdf	6.6 MB
Green Day - Dookie.pdf	5.4 MB
Green Day - Insomniac.pdf	5.5 MB
Green Day - Kerplunk.pdf	5.9 MB
Green Day - Nimrod.pdf	14.9 MB
Greenday - American Idiot.pdf	77 MB
Greenday - Warning.pdf	15.7 MB
Guns N Roses - Appetite For Destruction.pdf	19.9 MB
Guns N Roses - Lies.pdf	12.3 MB
Guns N Roses - Use Your Illusion I.pdf	16.3 MB
Guns N Roses - Use Your Illusion II.pdf	18.4 MB
Incubus - Make Yourself.pdf	32.5 MB
Incubus - Morning View.pdf	30.9 MB
Incubus - The Best Of.pdf	32.6 MB
Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beast.pdf	5.3 MB
Jimi Hendrix - Are you experienced.pdf	32.4 MB
Jimi Hendrix - Axis Bold As Love (Guitar Book).pdf	122.4 MB
Jimi Hendrix - Blues.pdf	21.9 MB
Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland.pdf	26.5 MB
Jimi Hendrix - First Rays Of The New Rising.pdf	31.1 MB
Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Alien.pdf	6.5 MB
John Mayer - Room For Squares.pdf	14.4 MB
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin I.pdf	17.1 MB
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II.pdf	8.3 MB
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III.pdf	34.8 MB
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV.pdf	52.1 MB
Led Zeppelin Complete.pdf	46.3 MB
Lenny Kravitz - Greatest Hits.pdf	31.2 MB
Metallica - And Justice For All.pdf	8.3 MB
Metallica - Black Album.pdf	17 MB
Metallica - Kill'em All.pdf	7.2 MB
Metallica - Load.pdf	5.5 MB
Metallica - Master Of Puppets.pdf	10.1 MB
Metallica - Ride The Lightning.pdf	65.1 MB
Metallica - St. Anger.pdf	11 MB
michael jackson's thriller.pdf	13.5 MB
Muse - Absolution.pdf	35.1 MB
Muse - Hullabaloo.pdf	12.7 MB
Muse - Origin of Symmetry.pdf	8.1 MB
Muse - Showbiz.pdf	9 MB
Nirvana - Bleach.pdf	5.7 MB
Nirvana - In Utero.pdf	12.1 MB
Nirvana - Incesticide.pdf	21.6 MB
Nirvana - Nevermind.pdf	14.7 MB
Nirvana - Unplugged In New York.pdf	1.4 MB
Oasis - Definitely Maybe.pdf	50.8 MB
Oasis - Whats The Story.pdf	51.3 MB
Offspring - Americana.pdf	7.7 MB
Offspring - Smash.pdf	5.6 MB
Ozzy Osbourne - Best Of.pdf	13 MB
Pearl Jam - Ten.pdf	4.9 MB
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon.pdf	14.7 MB
Pink Floyd - Guitar Tab Anthology (Guitar Songbook).pdf	13.9 MB
Pink Floyd - The division bell (guitar songbook).pdf	10.8 MB
Pink Floyd - The Wall.pdf	41.8 MB
Police - The Great Songs of The Police.pdf	3.6 MB
Primus - Sailing The Seas Of Cheese.pdf	53 MB
Primus Anthology.pdf	5.2 MB
Prince - Purple Rain (bandscore).pdf	5.1 MB
Queen - Piano & guitar sheet music .pdf	5.1 MB
Radiohead - Amnesiac.pdf	7.8 MB
Radiohead - Hail to the thief.pdf	8.7 MB
Radiohead - Kid A.pdf	12.1 MB
Radiohead - OK Computer.pdf	3.1 MB
Radiohead - Pablo Honey (TAB).pdf	10.6 MB
Radiohead - The Bends.pdf	13.8 MB
Rage Against the Machine - Evil Empire.pdf	3.7 MB
Rage Against The Machine - RATM.pdf	6.6 MB
Rage Against the Machine - The Battle of Los Angeles.pdf	5.7 MB
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik.pdf	87.5 MB
Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way.pdf	88.6 MB
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication.pdf	48 MB
Red Hot Chili Peppers - One Hot Minute.pdf	98.5 MB
Sheryl Crow - Very Best.pdf	32.6 MB
Silverchair - Frogstomp.pdf	1.4 MB
Slayer - Reign In Blood .pdf	5.1 MB
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream.pdf	7.3 MB
Smashing.Pumpkins.-.Mellon.collie.and.the.infinite.sadness.pdf	21.6 MB
Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger.pdf	8 MB
Soundgarden - Superunknown.pdf	4 MB
Steve Vai - Passion & Warfare.pdf	19.9 MB
Stone Temple Pilots - Purple.pdf	4.2 MB
The Beatles - Complete Scores.pdf	262.7 MB
The Doors - Anthology.pdf	5.2 MB
The Police - Best of.pdf	14.5 MB
Torrent downloaded from47 Bytes
U2 - The Joshua Tree.pdf	8.4 MB
Van Halen - 1984.pdf	4.6 MB
Van Halen - Van Halen I.pdf	5.2 MB
Weezer - Pinkerton.pdf	5 MB
Weezer - The Blue Album.pdf	58.5 MB
ZZ Top - Greatest Hits.pdf	13.6 MB


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Downloading some of those books from a "legit online store" PM me if you want a link

Click to collapse



You have a great taste in books!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You have a great taste in books!

Click to collapse



thank you sir 

btw, forgot to mention they are guitar tabs/chords


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to sober up before my little foster sister bday party.

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## stavrinho (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to post in a development section


----------



## steal25 (Dec 10, 2011)

Watching mythbusters.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda


----------



## killersloth (Dec 10, 2011)

living with a bunch of idiots. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 11, 2011)

killersloth said:


> living with a bunch of idiots.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Mare28 (Dec 11, 2011)

Watch TV and be tired 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

steal25 said:


> Watching mythbusters.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda

Click to collapse



Did they fire a canonball through anyone's house yet?

Oh, wait:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/16084219

Oops!


----------



## stevespens (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got done flashing the Syndroid 4.0 ice cream sandwich rom. Works great so far. Love the new graphics and the look is awesome.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Did they fire a canonball through anyone's house yet?
> 
> Oh, wait:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops indeed, I hadn't seen that till now. Idiots.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 11, 2011)

Listening to some awesome 80s music and planning my creation of Atlantis in Minecraft. I'm gonna do it on a survival surver. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2011)

Jay Rock said:


> Waiting for my mom to come back from the hospital. Don't feel like doing any homework. I'm too worried.

Click to collapse



I hope She is okay. 
I'm making a wish your Mom is okay (that's what I'm doing right now)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 11, 2011)

Cleaning my desk. 

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 11, 2011)

Stuck at work for God knows how long because a colleage got ****faced last night and has gone awol....... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## huggs (Dec 11, 2011)

Eating a slimjim, some TGIFriday's quesadilla chips, and a candy bar for lunch, because the chinese food restaraunt isn't open yet.


----------



## kooh pal (Dec 12, 2011)

Just submitted a letter of resignation to a paper-pushing [email protected]$k-up they like to call a human resources personnel


----------



## jonny68 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've just ironed some shirts and got clothes ready for tomorrow, starting a new job tomorrow it's only a temp job and not great pay but this country is so ****ed beyond belief with the recession and corrupt incompetent Government,etc that any job at all is a bonus and considering ive been out of work since this time last year im delighted i have to say just before xmas too


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)

kooh pal said:


> Just submitted a letter of resignation to a paper-pushing [email protected]$k-up they like to call a human resources personnel

Click to collapse





jonny68 said:


> I've just ironed some shirts and got clothes ready for tomorrow, starting a new job tomorrow it's only a temp job and not great pay but this country is so ****ed beyond belief with the recession and corrupt incompetent Government,etc that any job at all is a bonus and considering ive been out of work since this time last year im delighted i have to say just before xmas too

Click to collapse



Oh, the ironing!

Good to have a job in 'this economy', sucks to have a job that is so demeaning that it's better to be unemployed than to work for one second longer for the greedy capitalists that suck you dry?

We all want to quit. We all want money. We all want to be rich. We all want to protest because we are poor. Is it better to be poor and laugh at the rich, or to be rich and laugh and at the poor.

Answers on a postcard...


----------



## jonny68 (Dec 12, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Oh, the ironing!
> 
> Good to have a job in 'this economy', sucks to have a job that is so demeaning that it's better to be unemployed than to work for one second longer for the greedy capitalists that suck you dry?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm earning €15,000 less than i was 5 years ago so that will give you an indication as to how bad things are, plus ive spent a substantial time out of work and i was on the verge of saying **** it and giving up as there is only so many jobs you can apply for and rarely if ever hear anything back despite being experienced in my line of work, i suppose it'll restore some of my dignity, things are gonna get a whole lot worse so anything at all is a bonus really.


----------



## weeo (Dec 12, 2011)

Hoping the economy gets better when I leave education thanks ppl above me ^ -_- 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## weeo (Dec 12, 2011)

negrobembon said:


> Same
> 
> Sent from my X10a using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA app


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 13, 2011)

Learning how to punch out a window.  Note to self: technique does not work on car windows. Does work on regular windows though.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## saboture (Dec 13, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Learning how to punch out a window.  Note to self: technique does not work on car windows. Does work on regular windows though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



For house windows take peanut butter and cover the window in it, then take a sheet of cardboard bigger than the window and stick it to it. Hit it in the center for a clean, and decently quiet break with no shattering glass.

For car windows you just take a used sparkplug out of an engine, slam it on the ground to break off some porcelain and then throw it at the window for similar effect. 

I used to work for banks reposessing company assets.. 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 13, 2011)

listening Love Buzz, by Nirvana


----------



## Lolls (Dec 13, 2011)

testing alpha 7 of cwm for the p1010 tab


----------



## miauxas (Dec 13, 2011)

Writing a history article about Baltic states


----------



## MerkSession (Dec 13, 2011)

Procrastinating


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 13, 2011)

Browsing the Droid charge forum deciding if I'm going to root it or not. Picking up the phone tonight.  

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## TonyD13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Laughing to myself about the five 10 cent charges on my debit card from buying the discounted apps.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

saboture said:


> For house windows take peanut butter and cover the window in it, then take a sheet of cardboard bigger than the window and stick it to it. Hit it in the center for a clean, and decently quiet break with no shattering glass.
> 
> For car windows you just take a used sparkplug out of an engine, slam it on the ground to break off some porcelain and then throw it at the window for similar effect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that I did not know. That's totally awesome! Thanks for the tip and the job idea.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 14, 2011)

Relaxing because End of Course exams are here!


----------



## imiimiimi (Dec 14, 2011)

thinking how to reach 10 posts!!!!


----------



## bolillo (Dec 14, 2011)

imiimiimi said:


> thinking how to reach 10 posts!!!!

Click to collapse



So how's that going?

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## killersloth (Dec 14, 2011)

Spraying small children with Raid. Little pests...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 14, 2011)

kingofbricking said:


> Replying to this thread but actually my agenda is to get 10 post in so I can actually comment on things that matter.

Click to collapse



Remember kids. Don't spam. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## kuba_n (Dec 14, 2011)

playing on my HD2


----------



## Climber Ty (Dec 14, 2011)

Trying to hack the android kernel while reading a ton of documentation...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thinking of something productive to do


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 14, 2011)

Having to read the Bible for a school project. No offence to anyone, but to me, it seems like a bunch of B.S. 
The things I do for a good grade...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

upgrading ubuntu to 11.10
hope it doesn't kill the boot loader -_-


----------



## jkolner (Dec 14, 2011)

Ended up here while trying to find a answer to why Sense sucks so bad. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## AvengedZombie (Dec 15, 2011)

About to watch the Chicago Blackhawks vs. Minnesota Wild on Versus. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## najashark (Dec 15, 2011)

reading some documentation


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Buying gifts in the mall.


----------



## killersloth (Dec 15, 2011)

Laying in bed at 3am, thinking about bacon...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 18, 2011)

Doing a spot of late night trolling..... 

Foolishly went to bed at 7pm and now I'm gonna be up all night. 

#firstworldproblems 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

Watching the Boondocks on Adult Swim 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## agazza (Dec 18, 2011)

searching for a modded pershoot kernel for the g2 that goes upp to atleast 1700mhz


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 18, 2011)

kezmdor said:


> need 10 posts to write to a development forum ... 9 more to come.

Click to collapse



Unless they are ten useful and constructive posts then you won't be getting anywhere near the development forums. 

Do not spam your ten posts 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## boborone (Dec 18, 2011)

Brewing my own beer

sent from my ppc through win97 servers bypassing exchange security


----------



## michaelg117 (Dec 18, 2011)

Downloading some Zelda step. Gotta live ephixa

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

killing time


----------



## zack_droid (Dec 19, 2011)

thinking about how I should be reading. and how Winter break is in a week


----------



## gplock (Dec 19, 2011)

# 2

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## killersloth (Dec 19, 2011)

Being too drunk to not rely on autocorrect

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Namisan (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, before this I was playing Dota 2. Does that count? Cause right now, I'm just posting here on xda. lol


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 19, 2011)

Just watching homeland. 

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## lamborg (Dec 19, 2011)

Just created a facebook page and looking to get more LIKEs. BTW, the link is in my sig if anyone's got a min.


----------



## matuck (Dec 19, 2011)

Unformatting a hard drive.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 19, 2011)

unbricking my phone


----------



## tm2011 (Dec 19, 2011)

Reading xda


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 19, 2011)

Kiwiiixo said:


> Posting to try and reach the 10 post count so I can ask a question about my ROM's notification light. Texting the boyfriend, and bumping some techno/dance to pass the 5 minutes between posts.

Click to collapse



Please read this.... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=13588922 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## il_pasqui (Dec 19, 2011)

thinking about some gifts ideas....anything will do !!!


----------



## likeurface (Dec 19, 2011)

Trying to figure out what this NDAA martial law thing is all about


I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in the Elks Club watching Sparky play pool.....

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 20, 2011)

Watching my 30,000$ robot go up and down lanes. Up and down, up and down, up and down.......

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Just listening to a radio. 

_______________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 20, 2011)

East2West said:


> Upping my post count to get in the dev forums :/

Click to collapse



Seriously? Don't spam your first 10 posts. /endstream

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 20, 2011)

East2West said:


> Who said I was spamming
> 
> I'm replying to threads with legitimate answers. The topic was "what are you doing right now?"

Click to collapse



Ten posts in off topic does not grant you the right to the development forums...

Please make ten useful and constructive posts before posting anything in the dev forums.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Ten posts in off topic does not grant you the right to the development forums...
> 
> Please make ten useful and constructive posts before posting anything in the dev forums.

Click to collapse



Did you delete his (or her) posts? Or is Tapatalk just not showing them?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

eating lunch...


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

Eating lunch in school

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Nosferatu. (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm replying to this post


----------



## Behzadsh (Dec 20, 2011)

just wasting my time while I have a lot of work to do and have no time )


----------



## Ozguitar67 (Dec 20, 2011)

Waiting to leave work for the day...  Woot!


----------



## chemist80 (Dec 21, 2011)

Trying to get to sleep

Sent from my Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Dec 21, 2011)

Editing wiki pages...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User:Archer


----------



## killersloth (Dec 21, 2011)

Waiting.....

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 21, 2011)

Listening to my brother get yelled at. He's on the naughty list. ;P

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 21, 2011)

Listening to music


----------



## alex18881 (Dec 21, 2011)

Watching a tv show


----------



## droid330 (Dec 21, 2011)

Listening to Last FM while reading xda while watching some surf doc on fuel TV. Yes I multitask B-). Lol...

Sent from awesomeness B-) Gingerbread 2.3.5 Cappy, BoB


----------



## Nutterpc (Dec 21, 2011)

Sitting on the bus

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## AvengedZombie (Dec 21, 2011)

Just woke up.

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 21, 2011)

Waiting to be able to play MC3 online because servers seem to be down or something.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

NOT using my Amaze with the new PowerSkin I bought for it....  

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

Also editing the wiki
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User:Babydoll25 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## DiabloLTR (Dec 22, 2011)

Poopin at work whilst browsing forums like a baws 

Sent from my Deranged Vibrant using XDA App


----------



## benjamingwynn (Dec 22, 2011)

Being an XDAss

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## -pk- (Dec 22, 2011)

Trying to figure out why my new router (running tomatousb) is disconnecting me from ventrilo every couple minutes. It's really distracting while reading about how to root my phone.


----------



## pawelprz (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm wake up right now and goin to work. In Poland 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9000 za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 22, 2011)

Clicking post quick reply right after typing this


----------



## Adauth (Dec 22, 2011)

Drinkin and smokin.


----------



## jr866gooner (Dec 22, 2011)

Just waiting in line for a haircut...

sent from t'internet


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 22, 2011)

watching all 4 Indiana Jones movies.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 22, 2011)

Trying to get rid of my Zynga Poker chips. Won it all back unfortunately.


----------



## killersloth (Dec 22, 2011)

Would be sleeping instead of playing skyrim but took an arrow in the knee...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Adauth (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok about to hit the sack. 4:30 a.m. here.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 22, 2011)

Just had a meeting with the buyer. 

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## DiabloLTR (Dec 22, 2011)

Watching tomorrow never dies. While eating frosted flakes...

Sent from my Deranged Vibrant...


----------



## huggs (Dec 22, 2011)

Parking brand new jeeps at the jeep plant on my day off from my regular job

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## jr_718 (Dec 23, 2011)

Taking a ****. Ahahaha  just kidding. Reading.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 23, 2011)

Cleaning my backyard preparing for christmas. 

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 23, 2011)

Listening to chiptunes 


Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Adauth (Dec 23, 2011)

Having my first beer of the night. Love me some Abita Amber!


----------



## michaelg117 (Dec 23, 2011)

jr_718 said:


> Taking a ****. Ahahaha  just kidding. Reading.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha your not kidding(; 

Comparing my battery life on Franco.Kernel vs. Matr1x, wishing mathkid would update matrix with the bigmem mod, and listening to a well thought out dubstep playlist I was up all night making. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Trolololololololloololololoo


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

Payroll 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 23, 2011)

Contemplating the extremely pressing issue of when I should actually get up, put on a jacket, skate over to 5 guys and get some food. Sitting here and relaxing is just too comfortable to disturb for some measly bodily desires.


----------



## cyrillicnl (Dec 23, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> watching all 4 Indiana Jones movies.

Click to collapse



Simultaneously?


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 23, 2011)

cyrillicnl said:


> Simultaneously?

Click to collapse



Funny enough, I've done that w/ a friend last sunday. Watched Big Bang Theory off 2 sources, simultaneously.


----------



## jr_718 (Dec 23, 2011)

michaelg117 said:


> Haha your not kidding(;
> 
> Comparing my battery life on Franco.Kernel vs. Matr1x, wishing mathkid would update matrix with the bigmem mod, and listening to a well thought out dubstep playlist I was up all night making.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



No I wasnt taking a ****. But now I am..

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Watching tv...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 23, 2011)

Flashing my X10 Mini with different ROMs....


----------



## Tachi91 (Dec 24, 2011)

About to stuff my face with food since there is nothing else to do..

I'M f*c*ing BORED!!!

Swyped from my Rezound 4G


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Studying maths 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 24, 2011)

Preparing lots of food before christmas. 

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Relaxing at the fireplace 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

concuncon said:


> Man don't know if I'm supposed to say this.
> *****
> 
> WTH amazing it turns into stars :0

Click to collapse



watering the roses ? 
Edit: where is that post? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 24, 2011)

This about sums up the saturday so far


----------



## muerteman (Dec 25, 2011)

Skiing on Christmas and couldn't be happier. Merry Christmas all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 25, 2011)

Luckkkky! I'm stuck here, playing GT5...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

Drinking coffee and reading xda with Pipsqueak.... 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

Listening to music, sitting in bed, looking for something to read


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 25, 2011)

Playing on a Half Life server. Rune of regeneration + shotgun = unstoppable me. 
I've won 5 rounds so far.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Mawdo (Dec 25, 2011)

Sleeping while posting this lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## CAR1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

Reading while posting

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking my email. 

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Tachi91 (Dec 27, 2011)

Finished watching your average adult video, until the end made me throw up... Those directors are sick

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## sidewalk_ (Dec 27, 2011)

Watching Persona 4 Animation !


----------



## Picallion (Dec 27, 2011)

Smoking and wishing it'd never snow again.


----------



## lamborg (Dec 27, 2011)

just browsing the forum.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying not to throw up 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 27, 2011)

Plotting my next move for world domination, and reading the forums.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wishing it would snow. This is Maine after all!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 27, 2011)

dressing up to party!


----------



## Mellowmark (Dec 27, 2011)

*number 8*

Postin my number 8 post, maybe now I can see the market.


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 27, 2011)

Going to pick up my girl, Go to the DR, then play some call of duty zombies and burn one!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Relaxing ....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

Painting my toenails and posting from my Sensation with it's shiny new white door 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsXLS (Dec 27, 2011)

Reading Babydoll25's post...

Really?


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2011)

Reinstalling Windows 7


----------



## pa1nk1ller (Dec 27, 2011)

Chilling

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

LogisticsXLS said:


> Reading Babydoll25's post...
> 
> Really?

Click to collapse



Well, my nails are dry now..... 
Still have a shiny white Sensation though.... 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## apmars1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*getting post count up*

I'm at present trying to get my my post count up so I can get to post a important question were I'm restricted due to low post count


----------



## DiabloLTR (Dec 28, 2011)

themacman1000 said:


> Wishing it would snow. This is Maine after all!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Scary that we new englanders haven't had $#¡+ for snow this winter ain't it? Oh and watching family guy.

Sent from my Deranged Vibrant...


----------



## muerteman (Dec 28, 2011)

Watching big bang theory

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Dec 28, 2011)

Buying dinner, SUSHIIIIII!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 28, 2011)

Playing Modern Combat 3 and beasting like a boss out of nowhere.


----------



## Rocky7032 (Dec 28, 2011)

Trying not to repeat the past.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2011)

Working out. Trying to break a sweat. 

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Macbook86000 (Dec 28, 2011)

typing,downloading GingerDX v21


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

surfing!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Spamming the OT . Again

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jr_718 (Dec 28, 2011)

Driving.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got stuck at the gas station talking to my buddy trying to get some smokes

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

And spamming continues.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hate to get my 100 post that way

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 28, 2011)

My gf is in California. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Karakoram2 said:


> My gf is in California.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why don't you pay her a visit ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 28, 2011)

She's married and spending her last holidays out there. A lot of her friends are her husbands college friends and will probably hate her come January. We already filed divorce papers, but they have an annual party this time of yr.  We did the phone sex thing yesterday and today, and I think someone heard. I got psyched about the 100 post thing, cause that hercules forum is pretty hardcore right now.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Vytenisx8 (Dec 28, 2011)

drink tea


----------



## Davidian-SK (Dec 28, 2011)

Walking my dog..

...Sent from my THC infected device running into Absolution...


----------



## nickfee (Dec 28, 2011)

watching TV...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoying one of Jimmy Page's greatest solos ever  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Enjoying one of Jimmy Page's greatest solos ever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Makin' a comeback and listening to 'Stairway', as it has at least one of the best Page solos ever!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Makin' a comeback and listening to 'Stairway', as it has at least one of the best Page solos ever!

Click to collapse



Yeah it does... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Makin' a comeback and listening to 'Stairway', as it has at least one of the best Page solos ever!

Click to collapse



Best. Comeback. Ever. 



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 28, 2011)

Working my a$$ off for a Akai Miniak synthesizer. Almost done, after almost a year...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Best. Comeback. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Lol... Stairway to xda xD


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

Waiting for Pipsqueak to fly down off of the curtain rod....

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Best. Comeback. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Lol... Stairway to xda xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thank you, thank you! Riding the coat-tails, standing on the shoulders of giants and all that...!


----------



## Adauth (Dec 28, 2011)

Having some Abita Amber, and blowing money on Amazon.


----------



## Geoff-dev (Dec 29, 2011)

Setting up my phone after flashing ICS TeamHacksung Build 11 on my Samsung Captivate i897 phone


----------



## bmlzootown (Dec 29, 2011)

Trying to think of something that I could say that I was doing while doing it after the fact. Apparently I'm trying to confuse everyone... including myself. It seems to be working, at least the part about me confusing myself. Of course I always end up doing that... Hmmm, I'm confused. lol


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

Getting ready to kill some noobs

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Dec 29, 2011)

working, eating gold fishies, and trying to find a new theme to modify

Sent from my Pretty Dope Incredible 2 using the XDA App


----------



## lamborg (Dec 29, 2011)

Just browsing around the forum looking for some interesting posts.


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sitting on a nice, warm radiator.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Adauth (Dec 30, 2011)

Adauth said:


> Having some Abita Amber, and blowing money on Amazon.

Click to collapse



I ended up buying almost $275 worth of stuff on amazon. I think alcohol played a factor!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2011)

reading stupid posts from ridiculous people on a forum


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2011)

Some stuff....

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2011)

Watching the Lakers game


----------



## Xoldar (Dec 30, 2011)

sitting in a train on my way to work:/

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 30, 2011)

Having a headache

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## Sapporo23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Playing WoW while my girlfriend is playing Resident Evil Code Veronica X  .


----------



## shumilov.max (Dec 30, 2011)

having some tea =)


----------



## jaredthegreat (Dec 30, 2011)

Replying to a thread that I'm supposed to tell everyone what I'm doing.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2011)

Downgrading my iPod touch because iOS 5 lags the crap out of the iPod touch 4.


----------



## exb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

Jay Rock said:


> Downgrading my iPod touch because iOS 5 lags the crap out of the iPod touch 4.

Click to collapse



BURN IT BEFORE IT LAYS EGGS! 

Sent from my TripNiCE Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 31, 2011)

illuminarias said:


> BURN IT BEFORE IT LAYS EGGS!
> 
> Sent from my TripNiCE Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse





Mkay


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

Wishing I was asleep 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## becandl (Dec 31, 2011)

Watching The Departed on TV


----------



## jriv (Dec 31, 2011)

Watching I am number four

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sitting at a Chinese restaurant, drinking.

Sent from my HTC Inspire "4G" using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying to wake up...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Proc73 (Dec 31, 2011)

Everyone who's not saying they're reading this forum right now, are lying. 

Ok, I'm customizing a Galaxy Note right now.


----------



## robinjb (Dec 31, 2011)

eating toast topped with yummy butter!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Vacuuming 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying to install the Aether mod. Why is there a block id conflict with STONE? 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Sapporo23 (Dec 31, 2011)

Drinking coffee after dinner


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

Wishing I didn't have to go back to work.....  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting ready to go watch Bill Maher live in Honolulu!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## huggs (Jan 1, 2012)

Sitting in stunned disbelief after reading the thread about ACTA.
Sounded so far fetched when I first started reading it that I was sure it had to be conspiracy theory.


----------



## killersloth (Jan 1, 2012)

developing my alcoholism

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Tengaku (Jan 1, 2012)

Watching Mikunopolis that I got for Xmas... x)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

I stopped home (I was/am supposed to be working) and checked on my birds. Pipsqueak is sick.  So I'm staying home for now. 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 1, 2012)

working and spending 12 hours on xda


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just realized it was midnight, Happy Newyear, everyone!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## WasabiWa83 (Jan 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> working and spending 12 hours on xda

Click to collapse



This place is addicting.


----------



## Dis1boi (Jan 1, 2012)

Waiting for 12:00 A.M. hurray for new years!


----------



## WasabiWa83 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dis1boi said:


> Waiting for 12:00 A.M. hurray for new years!

Click to collapse



Soooo last year


----------



## prakashpn007 (Jan 1, 2012)

On the bed...

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 1, 2012)

Reading annoying status updates that all say the same things.
Its a new year so what. Life goes on. The excitement won't even last a day. The same thing will happen each year.


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 1, 2012)

SCClockDr said:


> Waiting to get 2 magic # of posts.

Click to collapse



That's not the way to do it. 

Usefull and constructive posts only please. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Kannibalism (Jan 1, 2012)

reading and posting on xda forums and also creating an e-commerce website on visual studio


----------



## Adauth (Jan 1, 2012)

Watching the Saints destroy the Panthers!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Tengaku (Jan 1, 2012)

Trying to teach an idiot... x)


----------



## garychencool (Jan 1, 2012)

going on this forum and looking at Android apps


----------



## zx34 (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't Sleep..... 

Sent from HTC Sensation, Elegancia ROM Series....


----------



## ben0551 (Jan 2, 2012)

Decided it's time to get more than 10 posts, so I am posting on threads everywhere =D happy New Year!


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 2, 2012)

ben0551 said:


> Decided it's time to get more than 10 posts, so I am posting on threads everywhere =D happy New Year!

Click to collapse



Check out the first post in this page 

Anyways, watching Futurama


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Using my none-existent Java skills to try and fix a ICS ROM for my Aria.
And failing.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 2, 2012)

Eating mangu with salami cheese and Dominican sausage. 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## jr866gooner (Jan 2, 2012)

Enjoyed a glass of speckled hen and watching arsenal versus fulham.

Dreading going back to work tomorrow.....

sent from t'internet


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 2, 2012)

im getting bored of doing nothing


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

Watching the winter classic between the Philadelphia Flyers and New York Rangers

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Tengaku (Jan 2, 2012)

tearing forums apart to find a way to use chevron on my lumia 800...


----------



## Dyspnea (Jan 2, 2012)

Playing with ics, procrastinating and not studying for my exam..

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 3, 2012)

Making a video in Movie Maker. Anybody know how to use After Effects?


----------



## zackj3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting my 10th post so I can post in dev forums!


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tweeting and editing blogs. 

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## Knivez (Jan 3, 2012)

Downloading MIUI themes! cant seem to find one i like!


----------



## estxxas (Jan 3, 2012)

Dyspnea said:


> Playing with ics, procrastinating and not studying for my exam..
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Being jealous of Dyspnea for having ICS...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2012)

Going back to the hospital to see my Mom. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jan 3, 2012)

Laying in bed next to my girl butt naked getting ready for work!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## agent205 (Jan 3, 2012)

trolling GB-update-plan thread until reinbeau close it
lol


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 3, 2012)

agent205 said:


> trolling GB-update-plan thread until reinbeau close it
> lol

Click to collapse



Trolls get banned. 
Think on.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 3, 2012)

fricecode said:


> Writing another random post.

Click to collapse



Once more and im gonna ban you. 

Real posts not spam crap.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## kylec (Jan 3, 2012)

For so e reason watching The Cave at 1am

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## killersloth (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL'ing at the moderator who is trying to moderate the spam thread.
And going back to sleep 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 3, 2012)

killersloth said:


> LOL'ing at the moderator who is trying to moderate the spam thread.
> And going back to sleep
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, that's all xda is good for these days...  Teh lulz.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Posting some feedback to my buyers and sellers. 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## lamborg (Jan 3, 2012)

browsing XDA looking for new threads.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 3, 2012)

Listening to music on the way from work

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jan 3, 2012)

Taking a number 2 @ work!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just flashed an old froyo build built by koni to play around with. Still a super smooth build, and battery life seems good so far especially with Netarchy 4.3.4 sbc kernel.

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Watching tv

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 5, 2012)

Just installed a.itype keyboard. Works great!

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## rmspower (Jan 5, 2012)

*Doing nothing and loving it*

Cranking the tunes and sitting back reading XDA forums


----------



## Adauth (Jan 5, 2012)

Watching WVU take Clemson to the woodshed. LOL.   Can't wait for the 9th! GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 5, 2012)

^^^^^
I was doin the same thing! Saints sat and tigers monday lets do this!!!!!

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## bangalorerohan (Jan 5, 2012)

Giving Finishing touches to MIUI For I9003
Tweeting
Drinkin Tequila


----------



## Atlant1s (Jan 5, 2012)

watching xda forums for new threads


----------



## skoni13 (Jan 5, 2012)

waiting the time to pass so that I can leave work and go for a coffee


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 5, 2012)

AliR2 said:


> Posting to 10

Click to collapse



Read this;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298

ThankyouPlease.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Watching a tv show .

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## anpietroluongo (Jan 5, 2012)

Watching a tv show..


----------



## AvengedZombie (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got done with my daily workout. About to shower, then grab some lunch.

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 5, 2012)

God, how much TV do you people watch?! 

I'm doing my homework right now, it blows.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> God, how much TV do you people watch?!
> 
> I'm doing my homework right now, it blows.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I can't do that... My head is killing me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Jan 5, 2012)

Spamming lanes in SoTiS


----------



## gamekill (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretending to work.
Fighting off sleep.
Drinking too much coffe.
Itching to play a game.


----------



## Xoldar (Jan 5, 2012)

taking a break from school work with a big joint

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## memnoc (Jan 5, 2012)

Xoldar said:


> taking a break from school work with a big joint
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have a good time bro;-) me too!

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire HD with Beats Audio usando Tapatalk


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Jan 5, 2012)

Now listening music and write some posts on xda. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## focusprakash (Jan 5, 2012)

Checking updates for my mobile on XDA Forum

Sent from my U8150 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Realizing that the "your" in this threads title is starting to bug me. Someone change it to "you're" , please! 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 6, 2012)

Digesting food.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Trying to sleep... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## CXENTE (Jan 6, 2012)

Drinking a beer  downloading a rom for LG thrill....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## ryan1918 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm watching Back to the future I with my girl nichole.


----------



## minkmeister (Jan 6, 2012)

I am currently going through my music collection and deleting stuff that I won't listen to, or is low quality and needs to be retrieved in higher quality. I am at M in the list, and I have whittled the total data storage down from 300+ gigs to about 100. Once done I will upload to google music. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA App


----------



## agazza (Jan 6, 2012)

Eating like a pig before i go to the gym


----------



## Atlant1s (Jan 6, 2012)

enjoying my break from work


----------



## jr_718 (Jan 6, 2012)

Warming my car getting ready to go to work. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 2stardiver (Jan 6, 2012)

drinking beer and wait for go to sauna warms up


----------



## negrobembon (Jan 6, 2012)

Eating a weird fish and playing monster hunter

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## juggs (Jan 6, 2012)

Posting in a thread.


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 6, 2012)

juggs said:


> Posting in a thread.

Click to collapse



O RLY?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## galaxys (Jan 7, 2012)

Resting after CES and before AVN!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

Laundry time

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jan 7, 2012)

Eating a half pound burger from KUAAINA HONOLULU!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## dmbatson (Jan 7, 2012)

Worked a double and haven't slept in 28 hours . Checking the peeps at xda and waiting for my transformer prime to get back from repair from Asus. Saying goodnight to my woman. 

Peace. Work again in 7 hours. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 7, 2012)

dmbatson said:


> Worked a double and haven't slept in 28 hours . Checking the peeps at xda and waiting for my transformer prime to get back from repair from Asus. Saying goodnight to my woman.
> 
> Peace. Work again in 7 hours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't need some type of energy drink or something, you're awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

being hungry


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 7, 2012)

Watching Enter The Dragon on tv...such a great movie. Bruce Lee was such an amazing man. If you get the chance to see any documentary on his life, I suggest you watch it. The man was so interesting. Such a waste too, dying so young.


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

Getting ready to do laundry!!

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> being hungry

Click to collapse



Me too. I haven't eaten anything since yesterday morning....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## HurricaneFly (Jan 7, 2012)

:eim also typing on this xda thread while eating my breakfast at 3:00 in the day  n my breakfast is fryed ham pieces rice n peas and veg stock 
its lovely lol an also tryna find out how to root my elonex pad its recking me head man


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me too. I haven't eaten anything since yesterday morning....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse


 
go eat something! nao!!


----------



## lamborg (Jan 7, 2012)

watching TV, actually just surfing through channels.


----------



## bondeeth (Jan 7, 2012)

learn about decompile and compile apk files, its so confusing


----------



## lamborg (Jan 7, 2012)

Watching minute to win it. The guy won half a million.


----------



## bbernardini (Jan 7, 2012)

Watching my son build a sand castle, because it's in the 60s in Pennsylvania.


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 8, 2012)

Taking a dump and watching some YouTube. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dac1227 (Jan 8, 2012)

hiding out from enemy on BF3. I really suck i think. hell im in here when i should be in there...


----------



## jmatt78 (Jan 8, 2012)

Taking a dump with a Mason jar full of apple pie moonshine in one hand xda in the other 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 8, 2012)

In bed watching youtube. 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## copyname (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm going to learn something on tomorrow.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

sitting in the living room thinking about something I have no idea what


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 8, 2012)

preparing to watch juventus match


----------



## stenky87 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm studying... (Forging)


----------



## blue_star (Jan 8, 2012)

I am studying ...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Screenshots 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## wannabewhizkid (Jan 8, 2012)

*What are you doing right now.*

Working in the office. and stealing time searching good threads here.


----------



## agent205 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thinking about a girl
ouch,it hurts

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Reisen Udongein Inaba (Jan 8, 2012)

Thinking about drawing a Android tan :3c

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Listening to good music... So good that my ears want to start bleeding so they won't hear bad songs anymore. - wait, that must be the fever 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## reinvynted (Jan 8, 2012)

Watching Swamp Wars while eating a hearty breakfast of eggs, bacon, pancakes and hashbrowns and biscuits (who says a girl can't eat ;]???) 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## paawan (Jan 8, 2012)

Completing college assignments since last 3 days continuously..................................its a never ending job....:-(


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

trying to flash android on my dead TP2, can't get past recovery


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> trying to flash android on my dead TP2, can't get past recovery

Click to collapse



It came back to life ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## jr_718 (Jan 8, 2012)

Playing ps 3 game and drinking corona extra.. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It came back to life ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



no it's the same, if the screen shuts down, it can't be used again, at least in winmo, im trying to see if android will give it any hope


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no it's the same, if the screen shuts down, it can't be used again, at least in winmo, im trying to see if android will give it any hope

Click to collapse



Set the screen timeout to never? And carry a portable charger 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Set the screen timeout to never? And carry a portable charger
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



why would I do that I?
already have an awesome phone thx to people here


----------



## itsbeertimenow (Jan 8, 2012)

Pretending to use the bathroom but instead I've been on xda for 10 minutes... Coworkers probably think I'm beating off : /

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## Delvien (Jan 8, 2012)

Umm I'm doing what you're pretending to do OP

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 8, 2012)

watching the broncos vs Steelers before I finish my homework


----------



## pfc_m_drake (Jan 8, 2012)

Posting here 
Playing Angry Birds/Watching Broncos and Steelers.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Feeding dog biscuits to the nursery of raccoons that does my bidding.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 9, 2012)

A better picture of Andy (the best raccoon)!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sitting at my grandmas. Depressed. ):..

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## HowDoiUseAndroid (Jan 9, 2012)

Updating the Apps on my Acer Iconia A500 Tablet


----------



## galaxys (Jan 9, 2012)

Listening to Ziggy Stardust on David Bowie's Birthday January 8th! Party....


----------



## Stopfakn (Jan 9, 2012)

Drowsily browsing xda

Sent from my T-Mobile G2X using XDA Premium App


----------



## Brumble (Jan 9, 2012)

Trolling.

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 9, 2012)

Just taking a snack. 

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 9, 2012)

Waking up. I've had a video uploading for the last 9 hours, it's still not done..


Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## bardahl (Jan 10, 2012)

i am listening "sky is over - Serj tankian"


----------



## lamborg (Jan 10, 2012)

browins around XDA to see what's interesting.


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 10, 2012)

Dentist :|

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## rugglez (Jan 10, 2012)

I am posting in this thread right now!


----------



## mametosaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

wash my laundry..


----------



## Perastis (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm at work bored


----------



## mik_kelina (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying not to brake my phone...


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 12, 2012)

Exploring the Market...

Sent from a CM9 powered Galaxy S i9000


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 13, 2012)

Exploring different ways to render FRAPS videos. So far VirtualDub is the fastest/ easiest.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 13, 2012)

Do I really have to say it?


----------



## Reisen Udongein Inaba (Jan 13, 2012)

Surfing the nets, listening to touhous

Sent from my AN7G2 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Jan 13, 2012)

Just did a Data wipe and reinstalled CM7. Not for any particular reason other than for a fresh install, and that i expect to keep things as they are for a long time yet now that CM7 dev work is done.

Glad it's done, but don't want to ever do it again. It's boring, tedious and downright annoying.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

Eating toaster strudels and drinking a cup  of coffee.


----------



## 1sthandy (Jan 13, 2012)

i spend my holydays at home ...


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 14, 2012)

Removing a security tag like a boss.


----------



## Mmjk3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Going to read Sherlock Holmes.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## - Swift - (Jan 15, 2012)

Huh

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 15, 2012)

Taking a snack!

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## achyutish (Jan 15, 2012)

am xda-ing      lol


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 15, 2012)

Watching ma bro.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 15, 2012)

Waiting for a reply in another thread before I download a rom

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

Relaxing while listening to music while watching tv


----------



## VeeFenty (Jan 15, 2012)

I am trying to get my ROM on Wildfire S working. With no success.. Also, I am listening to Cher Lloyd and her new single, but I still guess that no one cares.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mniroy (Jan 15, 2012)

Im trying to sleep because it's already 2:42 AM in Indonesia and in 6 hours i have an Operations management final exam which is full of calculation. Im scared i cant sleep.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Arialth (Jan 15, 2012)

nothing much .. just  flashing my sgs+ and smoke


----------



## Spilszman (Jan 15, 2012)

viewing some works on dA and listening to Daft Punk C:


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 15, 2012)

Surfing XDA on phone :€

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## vpllover (Jan 15, 2012)

Watching giants vs. Packers

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## EskDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

It is 2 O clock in the morning here, just zapping on XDA for some new stuf

Sent from my GT I9000 via TalPaTalk. Europe| The Netherlands


----------



## Jaytronics (Jan 16, 2012)

Writing up all my invoices from last pay period and this next one coming up so that I can have a pay check this time around on one PC, playing BF3 on another and downloading ROM's on another. While listtening to Dub Step. All on 3hrs of sleep. And when I am done, I will drink a coffee to help me sleep.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

Strike the last part about what I am going to do. That for obvious reasons does not apply here. maybe some one should make a thread about What are we going to do.  J/K. Please don't. Because It would end very badly. I will make such a long post that the Internet will run out of room.


----------



## ghoner (Jan 16, 2012)

Reading all these interesting forums. This is a actually fun!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## marqinho15 (Jan 16, 2012)

Working!


----------



## Nutterpc (Jan 16, 2012)

Being bored

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## mniroy (Jan 16, 2012)

Learning cost accounting

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

relaxing and getting ready to stay awake the whole day after i stayed up all night


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 16, 2012)

Watching dcigs and laughing my ass off.


----------



## jr_718 (Jan 16, 2012)

Running on the threadmill 
Edit: after a good 30min run..seatups and pushups am good.. Phew 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dankieperez (Jan 16, 2012)

Taking a ****......bout to shower. 

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible using XDA App


----------



## KoCcY (Jan 16, 2012)

Drinking peach juice and browsing the interwebz


----------



## zack_droid (Jan 16, 2012)

jailbroke my iPod and customized the hell out of it.

ya know, iOS isn't so bad after you Jailbreak it. I feel like I'm betraying android...lawl.

but can we talk about how expensive some of these jailbreak apps are? jesus...


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jan 16, 2012)

Pinchin' a loaf at work!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am just writing here on Xda and on my blog spelochappar.hourb.com. 

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 16, 2012)

Deleted my Facebook only 15 seconds ago. It's time to live in the real world again


----------



## umaranjum (Jan 16, 2012)

learning C++,its quite fun


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Playing the demo for Q.U.B.E. Damn, that game is screwing my mind over...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## mati2228773 (Jan 17, 2012)

I deal with boredom reading various forums


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 19, 2012)

Driving home from the hospital.... Can I sleep nao??

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jan 19, 2012)

Drinking feeling the buzz...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 19, 2012)

Reading comments about people saying nothing beats the iPad and LOL'ing a lot.


----------



## mattyray1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Listening to Tyler the Creator and reading forum posts.


----------



## cashyftw (Jan 19, 2012)

Hand movements... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 19, 2012)

mattyray1 said:


> Listening to Tyler the Creator and reading forum posts.

Click to collapse



You better not be listening to Yonkers...


----------



## marconmgm (Jan 19, 2012)

Bringing my twin daughters to school and cleaning the house
(Damn my wife got a fever)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Going back home from school 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## virusshah1997 (Jan 19, 2012)

just cr8ed a thread nd waitin for request in fb !

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Alvanosa (Jan 19, 2012)

Trying to find out why tapatalk cant connect to post on a forum with it installed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeves007 (Jan 19, 2012)

Watching hellraiser, hellbound on Netflix uk and downloading ics roms for sgs2


----------



## motrinHD (Jan 19, 2012)

this thread reminds of a similar thread from steam OT forums.  

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## stefeda (Jan 19, 2012)

I am in the bed and watch tv


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 20, 2012)

doing two day homework assignment in one day


----------



## muerteman (Jan 20, 2012)

Watching UCLA basketball game. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

Sitting awake in bed..... cuz I  fell asleep before 20:00 (8pm   )

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

obviously typing on xda lol....


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

in class...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

Gona eat nooooodddddllllleeeeesssssszzzzzz! Yummy! ;p


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sidewalk_ (Jan 20, 2012)

deependra said:


> Gona eat nooooodddddllllleeeeesssssszzzzzz! Yummy! ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Same here !! 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

sidewalk_ said:


> Same here !!
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahha....yummyliousss! Amigo! 
Well im done with it....  wana hav more...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Tachi91 (Jan 20, 2012)

In my Bio class.... Apparently  a kid who stayed up late and watched the discovery channel is trying to correct the teacher ... Haha its funny when people don't understand but just repeat what they heard 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Getting ready to take a nap.

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## iynfynity (Jan 21, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> In my Bio class.... Apparently  a kid who stayed up late and watched the discovery channel is trying to correct the teacher ... Haha its funny when people don't understand but just repeat what they heard
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who won in the end? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

Watching chandragupt mauyra.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

Going to Sleep now. Gud nite xda

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jan 21, 2012)

Watching Family Guy

Sent from my Frosty Ice Cream Sandwiched Mesmerize


----------



## GreyDark (Jan 21, 2012)

Practicing my platformer skills by getting fast scores on Super Meat Boy.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

nothing remarkable


----------



## nind (Jan 21, 2012)

try to find out how i can dump all wikipedia pages of one category from a en.wikipedia.org dump into a new mediawiki database


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sleeping

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## crash_b. (Jan 22, 2012)

Weight training on Sunday 

Send from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## alextheg (Jan 22, 2012)

Debating which new rom to flash ... Bring on ICS. Now which one ?


----------



## deependra (Jan 22, 2012)

having 15 eggs =__=

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> sleeping
> 
> sent from my htc sensation z710e using xda app

Click to collapse



but you are awake!


----------



## Milly7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Getting ready to finally shovel my car out of the snow :-(

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2012)

Sitting up in bed, drinking coffee.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 22, 2012)

Using the toilet. 

Sent from my Sirloin Steak using A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Getting ready for lunch 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 22, 2012)

Just observing on the chinese new year.

____________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## YZ (Jan 22, 2012)

Drinking coffee


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sitting doing nothing ...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 22, 2012)

Reading a book.


Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AidenM (Jan 22, 2012)

Posting this


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

AidenM said:


> Posting this

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## IBeHoey (Jan 22, 2012)

Laptop in lap browsing the Xda forums, smoking a cigarette, and watching the PBA: Viper Open. lol yes, I'm watching bowling


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jan 22, 2012)

Xda, watching horrible bosses, homework, and making a pizza 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheUndead (Jan 22, 2012)

Listening to Johnny Cash and Willie Nelson


----------



## AvengedZombie (Jan 22, 2012)

Watching the AFC championship game.

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## X04D (Jan 22, 2012)

Listening to music.  Enjoying my last day at home before Winter Warfare.


----------



## deependra (Jan 23, 2012)

Currently at gym. Getting ready for 45 mins hardcore workout
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## JonJt (Jan 23, 2012)

Editing my photos and wishing I had the skills to match the depth of my wallet.


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Playing TF2 and trying to figure out how to make the Engineer dance. Anyone know?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## crash_b. (Jan 23, 2012)

At work, running the nightshift  Almost done 

Sent from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## Montoyatok (Jan 23, 2012)

Taking a dump

Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 23, 2012)

Just woke up watching some top gear.


----------



## mniroy (Jan 23, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Just woke up watching some top gear.

Click to collapse



Us or uk? I like the uk one

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## GuestD2062 (Jan 23, 2012)

Browsing reddit


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

Watching american dad season 6.

Sent from my Frosty Ice Cream Sandwiched Mesmerize


----------



## antispiral (Jan 24, 2012)

Touching myself


----------



## kaleun (Jan 24, 2012)

Watching time team

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## cabrone1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Taking a time out from Shadowgun on my Fire

Tapatalked


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gloving

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well my motor and tranny is tired so I'm looking for a new one. Probably another dseries to hold me until the summer.

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## rockstarar (Jan 24, 2012)

doing my homework. 

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## nind (Jan 24, 2012)

waking up slowly


----------



## bolillo (Jan 24, 2012)

Coffeeeeeeee! 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## zipvenus (Jan 24, 2012)

Reading forum

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

Trying to wake up 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 24, 2012)

ska nexus said:


> trying to reply to a thread... but is not these ! ;-)
> 
> 
> new user anyway...

Click to collapse



Spam for ten posts and you won't be posting anywhere... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## likeurface (Jan 24, 2012)

Taking my midterm exam in AP gov 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## araCO (Jan 24, 2012)

At work... doing nothing.

Trying to not sleep.


----------



## bolillo (Jan 24, 2012)

Licking a bowl of spaghettios!

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Jan 25, 2012)

Watching Season 5 of Top Gear.

Clarkson has just announced that the Bugatti Veryon [sic] will never exist...

This is why it's fun to watch old shows in reverse chronological order!


----------



## thebigcheese44 (Jan 25, 2012)

Watching the History Channel and trying to figure out how this site works!


----------



## Failforce (Jan 25, 2012)

I flashing my galaxy tab with the new ICS rom. Nice i like ICS . Nice work from the team. This here im flashing and its very good work http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385153 .


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 26, 2012)

Taking a dump

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 26, 2012)

I might eat tacos for dinner (get it? follow the news and you will)


----------



## Xphazer (Jan 26, 2012)

I think about what I should have done today and what I should do tomorrow..


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 26, 2012)

Eating chips, drinking fruit punch, and procrastinating on my English essay while typing this useless post that will hopefully give me a job in the future.


----------



## skija (Jan 26, 2012)

working... i'm doing a User Help document...


----------



## aliciameyer (Jan 26, 2012)

Listening music: Talking to the moon (Bruno Mars)


----------



## xsoliman3 (Jan 26, 2012)

I should be working
but I'm taking a break
and posting random (and usually useful) stuff as I need to get my post count up so I can post something useful in a Dev section


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 26, 2012)

xsoliman3 said:


> I should be working
> but I'm taking a break
> and posting random (and usually useful) stuff as I need to get my post count up so I can post something useful in a Dev section

Click to collapse



Mmhhmm.... 
Really, I believe you! ^_^

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Akasa Fox (Jan 26, 2012)

Sitting in my college English class... On XDA ;D


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

spamming xda...


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 27, 2012)

Eating Jamaican patties mmmmmm

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jan 27, 2012)

Algebra 2 hmwrk
..

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## Kailkti (Jan 27, 2012)

SAT Math Level 2! Ahh frig... 

$1 gets you a reply


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

Making tons of copies..... Tons!!!  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 27, 2012)

At work doing paperwork. Listening to Rammstein 

Finish in an hour, then the weekend starts


----------



## iNsAnEmOd (Jan 27, 2012)

on Xda

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## Dellmodder (Jan 27, 2012)

Playing with my Prime, sitting on drilling rig in Gulf of Mexico.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## samthegame (Jan 27, 2012)

waiting for 5 mins before i make another post ...also looking for stuff for i9100g on the forum


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

Waiting for Sparky. He's at the Elks Club..... sigh.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Erik_T (Jan 27, 2012)

PROCRASTINATING STUDYING FOR A PRE CALCULUS MIDTERM TOMMOROW!  AND YES.. I meant to yell that all at all of you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 27, 2012)

Getting ready for a hair cut.


_______________________________________


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sitting in bed playing with my HD7


----------



## silencebk (Jan 27, 2012)

Trying to get 10 posts so that I can answer a few questions.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

silencebk said:


> Trying to get 10 posts so that I can answer a few questions.

Click to collapse



Warning you for incoming bans 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Warning you for incoming bans
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Trollolol 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Trollolol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 27, 2012)

celebrating my birthday 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## jr_718 (Jan 27, 2012)

michaelg117 said:


> celebrating my birthday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday.


----------



## matt4321 (Jan 27, 2012)

In the pub with some mates


----------



## nerotNS (Jan 27, 2012)

"Listenig" to my [email protected] -.-

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium


----------



## shockem (Jan 27, 2012)

Lying on my bed. On this thread and reading other stuff.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## iNsAnEmOd (Jan 27, 2012)

Listening to Colin Cowherd rant about whose better Eli Manning or Obama.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

must.. not.. say..


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just finished getting my hair cut now just browsing the forum haha.

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## mr mister (Jan 27, 2012)

posting right here right now


----------



## NightHawk877 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm on IRC, listening to music and waiting patiently for more Android development for my US 4 inch Galaxy Player.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

listening to songs on youtube


----------



## killersloth (Jan 27, 2012)

Waiting in the car, like a boss.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

killersloth said:


> Waiting in the car, like a boss.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



you mean like a stalker


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Trying hard to have patience for the five minute timer between posts; soon I can post about my problems in the ROM thread


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordering sushi

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## combat goofwing (Jan 28, 2012)

At work night shift 3.30 am and all is good

DESIRE HD using ER3BUS                                                                            ASUS TRANSFORMER on KRAKD


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Busting out some beats on my synth. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

gonna watch some Alfred Hitchcock with my family 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## DEFNUB (Jan 28, 2012)

Playing dead space and loving it


----------



## crash_b. (Jan 28, 2012)

Just woke up, 06:14 AM overhere, checking Tapatalk 

Sent from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## zoombdroid (Jan 28, 2012)

pulser_g2 said:


> Reading what trash has been posted on xda today that needs sorted (aka modding).
> 
> Then off to bed, half eleven here

Click to collapse



Love your sig, pulser_g2! I am currently trying to find a way to thank RandomKing for his awesome work on the Epic 4G. Still need more posts though...


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Watching Sweeney Todd one of my favorite movies haha..

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## crash_b. (Jan 28, 2012)

Back at the gym, workout 

Sent from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 28, 2012)

Being upset that people that need ten post to post a reply never post constructive replies and feel the need to fill threads with trash -.-

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## XzeroR3 (Jan 28, 2012)

michaelg117 said:


> Being upset that people that need ten post to post a reply never post constructive replies and feel the need to fill threads with trash -.-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hi. I feel you on this one.  I'd love to ask some questions about the ROM I recently installed but I have to play a forced-timer-based-spam-game before I can do so. 

Essentially I'm spamming this thread with trash for no reason other than to reach the minimum post count! Yay~

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## meezo (Jan 28, 2012)

Being bandaged up after a high speed crash off the road bike last week

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## nerotNS (Jan 28, 2012)

meezo said:


> Being bandaged up after a high speed crash off the road bike last week
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ouch get better soon 

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium
 http://www.danasoft.com/ sig/****yeah287168.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

Messing around with my phone

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## strassenkehrer (Jan 28, 2012)

trying to sleep...


----------



## meezo (Jan 28, 2012)

nerot said:


> Ouch get better soon
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium
> http://www.danasoft.com/ sig/****yeah287168.jpg

Click to collapse



Thanks I'm having trouble sleeping too, my ankle paining as hell! Aaargh! 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lisrening to random songs on my phone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## kc_exactly (Jan 28, 2012)

Watching transformers 3 in blue ray with my kids.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

kc_exactly said:


> Watching transformers 3 in blue ray with my kids.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is it any good? I haven't heard the best to be honest ...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## kc_exactly (Jan 29, 2012)

Not bad.  It is good as the rest.  None are Oscar worthy.  Just a decent move to watch and pass time.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Tempus9 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm trying to find a way to change this ugly new site coloring theme, so bright




-EDIT-

Well that was easy, I somehow had reverted to the old XDA Classic


----------



## harsh_at (Jan 29, 2012)

Downloading Endymion 3.1 for my new Desire S


----------



## shockem (Jan 29, 2012)

Lying on my bed listening to music and reading through many things.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## mroach (Jan 29, 2012)

Lying in bed deciding if I should get up now or lie here for a while longer. I don't have to piss and i'm not hungry so i should be all set to stay in bed a while. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

Something that 50% of the online users are up to

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## shockem (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Something that 50% of the online users are up to
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin2516 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just finished watching the tennis, poor nadal lost awww.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## strassenkehrer (Jan 29, 2012)

Not learning like I should...


----------



## meezo (Jan 29, 2012)

Waiting for tow truck engine mounting snapped in car dropped my engine! Ouch!

Sent from my NexusHD2 using XDA App


----------



## crazyscow (Jan 29, 2012)

Trying to learn french, that was the whole reason of coming to france instead im playing ps3 with a french dude. 


Sent from your girlfriends phone


----------



## tuamotu (Jan 29, 2012)

Watching Soccer. German Bundesliga: VfB Stuttgart - M'Gladbach 0:1 at Half-Time


----------



## iNsAnEmOd (Jan 31, 2012)

Watching Blake Griffin Dunk Over Kendrick PERKINS over and over and over and over and over

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## killersloth (Jan 31, 2012)

Thinking about how I need to sleep but am not doing it. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Skv012a (Jan 31, 2012)

killersloth said:


> Thinking about how I need to sleep but am not doing it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ayep. +memebase. -HTC.


----------



## nerotNS (Jan 31, 2012)

kevin2516 said:


> Just finished watching the tennis, poor nadal lost awww.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Djokovic FTW 

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium
 http://www.danasoft.com/ sig/****yeah287168.jpg


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)

Trolling xda

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## iNsAnEmOd (Jan 31, 2012)

Watching SPORTSNATION

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## 360porcento (Jan 31, 2012)

Thinking that I didn't do my homework and that's to late...let's sleep...

Sent from my R800i using XDA App


----------



## jonny68 (Jan 31, 2012)

Watching transfer deadling evening on Sky Sports news, nothing major to report but better than most of the garbage on TV anyway


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just got my car checked out I don't need a new motor after all. Just need a...
*Valve cover gasket
*Oil pan gasket
*Honda bond
*Transmission
*Spark plugs
Getting all the parts next week and getting it put in. 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## Xperiment2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Trying to figure out what I wanna do with myself at this moment...


----------



## kylec (Feb 1, 2012)

Trying to figure out why the fuses in my home surveillance system keep blowing

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

Physics! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## mddcflimsreal (Feb 1, 2012)

Sitting in a desk playing where's my water on my nexus s. living life. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium


----------



## tailsthecat3 (Feb 1, 2012)

mddcflimsreal said:


> Sitting in a desk playing where's my water on my nexus s. living life.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



You're IN the desk?! 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D via XDA Premium


----------



## mddcflimsreal (Feb 1, 2012)

haha na sitting in a rolly chair. At a desk. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium


----------



## nerotNS (Feb 1, 2012)

Im just sitting  on my bed and browsing through the topics 

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium
 http://www.danasoft.com/ sig/****yeah287168.jpg


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Feb 1, 2012)

Sitting in my RIG @ the pier waiting to get loaded!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## Dirk (Feb 1, 2012)

Getting drunk, within the two hours out of every twenty-four hour day that i get to actually live life.

So at this rate, if i'm 'lucky' enough to live until i'm sixty, i'd have had five years where i'm not sleeping or working. Fkin great! 

Cows lead better lives than that!


----------



## nerotNS (Feb 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Physics!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wow you really are Dexter XD

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 1, 2012)

Going to the hospital.
I just bought a baby cockatiel this afternoon....it's soooo cute. I will still need to hand feed it for another week. I'm bringing it home tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## iNsAnEmOd (Feb 2, 2012)

watchin [email protected] OKC is up 69-62

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## GBGamer (Feb 2, 2012)

"Doing my Homework"

Sent From My Herculean Wizard


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 2, 2012)

airplane_mechanic09 said:


> Right now I'm sitting in bed listening to Jack Johnson smokin a bowl of some killer do :3
> 
> I sure hope this isn't an anti-stoner forum :/

Click to collapse



It sure is an anti spam to get to ten posts forum..... 

Use posts only. Off topic doesn't count... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## bindir (Feb 2, 2012)

Googling transformer prime unlocked bootloader


Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda premium


----------



## killersloth (Feb 2, 2012)

Getting Bacon grease on my phone. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Feb 2, 2012)

Oiling my sword

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## nerotNS (Feb 2, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Oiling my sword
> 
> Sent from my derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Lol for what? 

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2012)

Getting ready to go pick up my new baby cockatiel.....now all I need is a name :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Feb 2, 2012)

nerot said:


> Lol for what?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium

Click to collapse



Now wouldnt u like to know 

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## karkand (Feb 2, 2012)

posting something i don't ever think about

sent from my windows pc?


----------



## Man_Cave_Tech (Feb 2, 2012)

kylec said:


> Trying to figure out why the fuses in my home surveillance system keep blowing
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Fuses on a surveilience system? How old is that system?

Sent from my Galaxy S II (i777) using XDA Premium.


----------



## jenablinsky (Feb 2, 2012)

Watching a Corvette ZR1 on Top Gear...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

Zzzzzzzz

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## nerotNS (Feb 2, 2012)

Waiting for my rom developer to upload the update.Then im going to flash it and go to sleep.I will play with [email protected] later 

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium


----------



## stevenwalls (Feb 2, 2012)

dispatch/provisioning for a cable company!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

Posting with one hand, while my new Cockatiel sits on the other......

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

chatting on msn at 4 am...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 3, 2012)

Eating

__________________________________________


----------



## VoltageNZ (Feb 3, 2012)

Watching the massive crowds of people in costume from my apartment after the IRB Sevens in NZ!


----------



## coder1cv8 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm writing post about my new Android-game, I hope she burst in category top! Graphic dowloads looks like rocket! 

P.S. Sorry for my english


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Getting off bed

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Watching the man show.

Sent from my Hot Cream Sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

trying to understand why people dont spam around here like they used to... oh wait! its friday!


----------



## crash_b. (Feb 4, 2012)

At work, running the nightshift. Just 1,5 hours to go :banghead:
It's 5 AM now.

Sent from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 4, 2012)

Watching the Lakers vs Nuggets game.


----------



## bullswife98 (Feb 4, 2012)

Watching a movie called "The Crazies" and its really a *@?&$ed up movie!!

Sent from my Rooted XT912 Razr!


----------



## Micha8511 (Feb 4, 2012)

Trying to make all main settings in IceColdSandwich.


----------



## bconover93 (Feb 4, 2012)

On the toilet 

Sent from my CM7 Backflip


----------



## BOOTMGR (Feb 4, 2012)

seeing the beauty of nature.On the way to home in college bus.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 4, 2012)

watching the sky pour  storms need to clear on out


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

Checking weather forecast. We're expecting snow this evening... yeay!


----------



## Xxul (Feb 4, 2012)

Trying to find a Flyer for a decent price online.. any ideas?

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Getting off bed 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## t4d15 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm still lying in my bed.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Enjoying some music 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

Driving in my (soon to be anyway) car.... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Adauth (Feb 4, 2012)

Playing MW3 while uploading files from my phone to my PC.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Troolololololo

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Enjoying some music
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Me too!

Hendrix currently.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hendrix currently.

Click to collapse



Perfect!
You tempt me, but tonight im gonna stay away from the classics...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

Been out for a smoke and to watch the snow. I love how silent it gets when it snows. It's like the world is holding it's breath!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just realized that I'm spinning around the table woke chatting and xdaing 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just realised im gonna sleep again at 4 am 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2012)

Sitting in the Elks Club.....not an actual elk anywhere to be found.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## sidewalk_ (Feb 5, 2012)

Playing Splinter Cell Conviction, almost finished


----------



## wfeimobile (Feb 5, 2012)

my samsung P1000 is broked by CM9-SGT7-TE4M-RC020120202,my friends can't hear me in all phone.I try to make it well for a whole night,but i don't get it.

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------

give me a post number so i can post on the rom theme


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 5, 2012)

Laying here I bought a 50inch tv and an Xbox earlier but for some reason I have no urge to play...

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sitting at work reading xda forums and UFC 143 results

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## FractalAlpha (Feb 6, 2012)

chatting lol


----------



## RobeFortu (Feb 6, 2012)

gettin the 10th post


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Feb 6, 2012)

everything but doing my homework even though i'm bored


----------



## neophob (Feb 6, 2012)

watching tv and surfing on xda...


----------



## Dirk (Feb 6, 2012)

Trying my first ever miui ROM. I'll have a proper play with it tomorrow, but i'm already impressed with how polished it is!


----------



## kylec (Feb 7, 2012)

Waiting for my little bro to finish his swimming lesson

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 7, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Trying my first ever miui ROM. I'll have a proper play with it tomorrow, but i'm already impressed with how polished it is!

Click to collapse



Well, i'm so impressed that i'm almost speechless. Why did nobody tell me that miui.us was so good? You all suck! 

Really though, i've had a good play and i can't fault it. It's better looking than the AOSP ROMs i've been using and seems to work at least as well, if not better.

Miui is a Dirk approved ROM!


----------



## Cappugino (Feb 7, 2012)

iam sitting here in school . i have technologie . the law of de morgan


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 7, 2012)

I've just had a lovely, very smiley couple appear at my front door and give me some free magazines 

One appears to be about armageddon and the other is on the spiritual. dangers of social networking.... 





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Dirk (Feb 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I've just had a lovely, very smiley couple appear at my front door and give me some free magazines
> 
> One appears to be about armageddon and the other is on the spiritual. dangers of social networking....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was one of the mags 'The Watchtower' by any chance?

I hope you listened carefully CTM. The modern world is full of pitfalls for the young man. There is temptation around every corner and once you stray onto the sinful path, redemption can be hard to find.

Praise the lord!

(How did i do? Did i get it right? Perhaps the last bit was too much. Hmmm. I'm thinking of taking it up as a weekend job.. knocking on doors and bothering people to earn some extra ££, you see.)


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 7, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Was one of the mags 'The Watchtower' by any chance?
> 
> I hope you listened carefully CTM. The modern world is full of pitfalls for the young man. There is temptation around every corner and once you stray onto the sinful path, redemption can be hard to find.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spot on sir..... 

Although you need to smile more... 
To the point of looking like a maniac.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Dirk (Feb 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Spot on sir.....
> 
> Although you need to smile more...
> To the point of looking like a maniac....
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a close approximation to what i have so far:







Be honest now, would you open your door to that or does it need some work?


----------



## omwgaoutdoor (Feb 7, 2012)

@ work

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 7, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> This is a close approximation to what i have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bootiful.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Larkito (Feb 7, 2012)

Installing new rom on my htc wildfire


----------



## g1b50n (Feb 7, 2012)

i am writting this post now


----------



## vbansal (Feb 8, 2012)

typing on keyboard !!!


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 8, 2012)

Hating myself.


----------



## Yuhfhrh (Feb 8, 2012)

Wondering how I got to this side of xda...

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Feb 8, 2012)

Watching futurama and eating gummy vitamins

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

Lostening to dubstep 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 8, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Lostening to dubstep
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You too? :-D 

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

reading some posts here and there, feeling sleepy although I had my coffee a while ago


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> You too? :-D
> 
> Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!

Click to collapse



Yea,i love it!!  

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## alex.kerimoff (Feb 8, 2012)

Readind XDA-post's, listening Lunatic Soul and, most important, flashing my HD2 with new DAEKIN's sense of eclipse!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

trolling this anonymous  hacker wannabe software downloader, but he banned me, here's the link, have fun

http://tinychat.com/operationebaums


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> trolling this anonymous  hacker wannabe software downloader, but he banned me, here's the link, have fun
> 
> http://tinychat.com/operationebaums

Click to collapse



Better wash that mouth out with some soap or I'll be banning you from here... 

Trolololololol 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> trolling this anonymous  hacker wannabe software downloader, but he banned me, here's the link, have fun
> 
> http://tinychat.com/operationebaums

Click to collapse




Wtf is that? A drunk guy showing his screen and singing while the rest are on a 9gag vs 4chan fight? :week:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wtf is that? A drunk guy showing his screen and singing while the rest are on a 9gag vs 4chan fight? :week:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, name yourself "doosh" for teh lulz

@conan


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Feb 12, 2012)

At the movies about to watch CHRONICLE!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## zook79 (Feb 12, 2012)

*traffic.*

im sitting in traffic, just got out of the celtics game. been sitting in the same place for 20 minutes... WOOOOO


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 13, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> This is a close approximation to what i have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the only thing I'd buy from that would be drugs of some sort. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## AvengedZombie (Feb 13, 2012)

Watching the Red Wings vs. Flyers. Thinking about getting some Dairy Queen.

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 13, 2012)

thinking that my girlfriend is not interested in me anymore


----------



## dmunseyautotech (Feb 13, 2012)

Responding to an email from HTC about wanting option of s-off on the newer phones. They actually seemed interested in the email response. Oh and watching walking dead.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fighting with my girlfriend via text message. Seems to be the norm lately :/


----------



## sNoxious (Feb 13, 2012)

Watching The Grammy's here in West Coast.


----------



## bolillo (Feb 14, 2012)

Fixing my pc cause good knows why did youtube just killed my drivers 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Edge1978 (Feb 14, 2012)

Watching the Lying Game on ABC Family


----------



## Summersett (Feb 14, 2012)

Playing some mw3. Thank God I don't have class til 12:30 tomorrow!


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Feb 14, 2012)

Laying in bed, butt naked, next to my girl!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## bolillo (Feb 14, 2012)

Juanpjp said:


> Having breakfast.

Click to collapse



Whatcha eating?

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 14, 2012)

In the mall. Celebrating V-Day.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## .Fè (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm listening to music


----------



## BubbleCow (Feb 14, 2012)

surfing the net and wasting time


----------



## AvengedZombie (Feb 14, 2012)

Just received my Otter Box case.

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## Kizoma (Feb 14, 2012)

Listening music, watching some YouTube videos and screw around on Twitter like every day.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Trying to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, we'll keep the noise down.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

Watching my two month old Cockatiel Snowflake try to figure out how to get off of His (Her??) New swing! 
(Snowflake: wait....this thing moves??) 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## bagnz0r (Feb 14, 2012)

Downloading SDK (Android 4.0) and talking about... Well ICS.


----------



## rcmestrinho (Feb 14, 2012)

Working, here! Until midnight...and always checking the XDA Forum


----------



## pspunderground (Feb 15, 2012)

Reading this email

http://cl.ly/EEFs


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 15, 2012)

@work.... working on my 9 axis CNC/MILL LATHE!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Feb 15, 2012)

Memorizing lines for west side story play at my high school

sent from my Virtuous Unity


----------



## Summersett (Feb 15, 2012)

Just watched the Red Wings get their NHL record-breaking 21st consecutive home game win!


----------



## espionage724 (Feb 15, 2012)

Got done watching some anime, think I'll be getting to bed soon though lol


----------



## topiratiko (Feb 15, 2012)

Putting my 2 kids in pj's

Sent from my Galaxy S Captivate on ICSSGS 4.2 w/IcyGlitch v14b3


----------



## good4y0u (Feb 15, 2012)

Sitting in bed,doing homework, skyping the girlfriend and looking for good atrix 4g ics rom candidates .....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Monitoring the frequency of my cpu.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Feb 15, 2012)

Having dinner with the honey @ Tsukiyi's Honolulu!

Let Me Put My Shift In U


----------



## Dirk (Feb 15, 2012)

*Nerdy stuff*

Just sorting out my Chrome Bookmarks on the work PC. I've taken the plunge and logged in to Chrome Sync.

I can't wait to see what the damage is on my home PC!


----------



## AndroidStyle (Feb 15, 2012)

eating pop corn


----------



## montoya.brandon (Feb 15, 2012)

Watching IP man 2!!!!!!!!!¡

Sent from my Glacier using xda premium


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 15, 2012)

Sitting in AA classes..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## iammodo (Feb 15, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Sitting in AA classes.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App

Click to collapse



android anonymous

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 15, 2012)

iammodo said:


> android anonymous
> 
> Sent from my Xoom

Click to collapse



ROTFL!!!! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

Watching my new HD TV (1080p, 120Hz, 46in screen) 
Oh yeah, and I haz a Roku box too 
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## freekay112 (Feb 16, 2012)

Trying to find a good VPN client for my phone... Other than that I'm watching some stupid French series. Girlfriends, sometimes they oblige you to do weird things...tz tz tz

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using XDA App


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 16, 2012)

Was playing gta until some a**hole modder froze the game... Pos 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watching my new HD TV (1080p, 120Hz, 46in screen)
> Oh yeah, and I haz a Roku box too
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Yoo we have the same tv stand lol. And we just got a new tv too last week it's a 50inch 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## good4y0u (Feb 16, 2012)

Chilling in the wire ....2am us est :/ reading about 50

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr866gooner (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watching my new HD TV (1080p, 120Hz, 46in screen)
> Oh yeah, and I haz a Roku box too
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse




Two and a half men! Awesome!!

sent from t'internet


----------



## Dirk (Feb 16, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> Two and a half men! Awesome!!
> 
> sent from t'internet

Click to collapse



You're 'doing' two and a half men, or watching two and a half men? 


trolololol


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 16, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> You're 'doing' two and a half men, or watching two and a half men?
> 
> 
> ^^ LMAO!!! And I just at work... reading about att galaxy note.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cleaning up EVEN more projectile vomit, my bro's real sick.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Feb 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Cleaning up EVEN more projectile vomit, my bro's real sick.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse




Bacterial, viral, or alcohol?


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 17, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Bacterial, viral, or alcohol?

Click to collapse



A 3 year old that drinks alcohol? Yep. 
No, he has the flu.


Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## xstayxposix (Feb 17, 2012)

Watching O Brother, Where Art Thou?

Sent from my SGH-I9777 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Feb 17, 2012)

Watching Top Gear on Netflix.


----------



## deedscreen (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm on my xda premium app posting in the "Post what your doing right now!" thread, by the way, the gramatically correct way is "Post what you're doing now!"

Sent from my Epic Touch running Blazer Rom via xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Metaphorically crying at the repo sync speed 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 17, 2012)

Customizing my UI. 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## xoil (Feb 17, 2012)

Watching Simpsons and posting on xda 

Wysłane z mojego GT-S5830 za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

Browsing xda...


----------



## ssar23 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just waking up, enjoying a cup of tea, TV on for the Rugby League World Club Challenge footy @ Headingley, London starting soon.. Go Manly Warringah!


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

Eating popcorn


----------



## ale770 (Feb 18, 2012)

Getting the XDA App from the market!


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 19, 2012)

@burger king... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 19, 2012)

Watching WRC 2012 Sweden day 1.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Great_Day (Feb 19, 2012)

Building a ICS rom for the O2x people. It is already working fine, just some minor bugs. Hope to upload it tonight!


----------



## josip-k (Feb 19, 2012)

Great_Day said:


> Building a ICS rom for the O2x people. It is already working fine, just some minor bugs. Hope to upload it tonight!

Click to collapse



Thats great!(day)  

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## miper82 (Feb 19, 2012)

Watching animal planet and talking thrash with my family 

Sent from my X10 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2012)

Tweaking router settings.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Sur2eaL (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying to figure out why my Swype just stopped working and said I need to update, and why I can't just simply update like I've read so much that it's as easy as downloading an installer and that just hasnt been the case.


----------



## BayuDroidz (Feb 20, 2012)

@ Office now (8.35AM GMT +8)
Making my March sales forecast!


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 21, 2012)

What am I doing. In on XDA late at night.

What should I be doing? Sleeping!

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## Stevie_ (Feb 21, 2012)

Seriously, I'm driving drunk people home...
Life's great 

Sent from my Desire HD running ICS using XDA Premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wondering why mcpatcher just installed Camp Craft instead of Dynamic Lights.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 21, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Wondering why mcpatcher just installed Camp Craft instead of Dynamic Lights.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



**** yeah! Minecraft all the way!!

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## rog1121 (Feb 21, 2012)

Frowning at how the OP spelled "You're" wrong.


----------



## Tachi91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Checking My Bank Account, Stupid 3day waiting period before deposits become available, I got **** to pay


----------



## Bohnsta (Feb 21, 2012)

Enjoying a dip of Copenhaggen Wintergreen, putting over 4 gigs of music on my phone, being a boss in general.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 21, 2012)

Lying on my bed, surfing the internet with my phone, waiting for clock to turn 1pm(it's almost 11am here) so I could check did the post man bring my new Sony Ericsson  Also waiting for an email from work...

Sent from mah Blade


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 21, 2012)

Working out.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## good4y0u (Feb 21, 2012)

Listening to my girlfriend talk about her friends 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Feb 21, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> Listening to my girlfriend talk about her friends
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then you are listening the same way i listen to mine!  

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## d_zen (Feb 21, 2012)

currently thinking of a good reply for this thread i just read so you can read it and tell me that you are reading my comment so i can read yours


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 22, 2012)

Thinking which phone I should buy? The at&t note , or the international note.... hmmmm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## deedscreen (Feb 22, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> Listening to my girlfriend talk about her friends
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you have fun with that!


----------



## Tachi91 (Feb 22, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Thinking which phone I should buy? The at&t note , or the international note.... hmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Depends, You want LTE or Future Updates? lol


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 22, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> Depends, You want LTE or Future Updates? lol

Click to collapse



Lol that's actually what I'm thinking.... the international, is going to get ICS soon..  and well I have no fate in att .... ughh can't make my mind up.....ill save $300. By getting one with att... and the other well that's almost $680? :-\ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## Tachi91 (Feb 22, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Lol that's actually what I'm thinking.... the international, is going to get ICS soon..  and well I have no fate in att .... ughh can't make my mind up.....ill save $300. By getting one with att... and the other well that's almost $680? :-\
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App

Click to collapse



If the Galaxy note has some devote developer's them its only a matter of porting ics the whole exynos vs snapdragon will make that process difficult


----------



## CXENTE (Feb 22, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> If the Galaxy note has some devote developer's them its only a matter of porting ics the whole exynos vs snapdragon will make that process difficult

Click to collapse




Lol oh yea.. not to mention the exynos chip.. I have till tomorrow, to make my decision..  I'm steady reading reviews on both phones.  It comes down to LTE or exynos chip "faster performance" other is pretty mush the same.. except home button. .radio,nfc,ect 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA App


----------



## Timoooo (Feb 22, 2012)

Sitting in school


----------



## PeartFan40 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dropping a deuce.  

tneS morf ym yxalaG II S (777i-HGS) gnisu ADX muimerP.  

Click link below to read XDA Rules. Only takes a few minutes.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## BeardedB (Feb 22, 2012)

Sitting on a rocking chair


----------



## Damasterjj (Feb 22, 2012)

working sitting in front of a computer and browsing the internet


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Relaxing after a long day

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## 6075916 (Feb 22, 2012)

resting because of sneezing and flu along with navigating through the forum. 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Fixing my old maglites.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbah Oz (Feb 23, 2012)

Waiting for ICS for O Black..
Sent from my LG-P970 using XDA App


----------



## lamborg (Feb 23, 2012)

just browsing around....


----------



## tenoftwenty (Feb 23, 2012)

waiting on my desire hd to finish flashing IceCreamSandwich...


----------



## good4y0u (Feb 23, 2012)

Sitting in school grading fake essays.....its funny how some people write. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadayy (Feb 23, 2012)

Waiting people to play Dota


----------



## ken-droid (Feb 23, 2012)

procrastinating on my homework


----------



## Jaytronics (Feb 23, 2012)

Playing Need For Speed World.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2012)

Waiting for a furniture delivery.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dhageuk (Feb 24, 2012)

figuring out how to "up" my post count...lol


----------



## deependra (Feb 24, 2012)

Studying accounts :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Jon5177 (Feb 24, 2012)

i'm creating a Win2003 domain controller coz i'm bored


----------



## Tachi91 (Feb 24, 2012)

hearing music waiting for CS5.5 to render a project -_- each time i check the "Time Remaining" gets longer and longer... and thinking of doing some work i need to do but...... nah


----------



## sevenslugs (Feb 24, 2012)

Just finished relocating the battery in my car to the trunk

Sent from my SGH-T839 using Tapatalk


----------



## good4y0u (Feb 24, 2012)

That's interesting ...why though?  

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## good4y0u (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting some ZZZzzzs

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 24, 2012)

Trying to fall asleep, not much luck. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## ardh (Feb 24, 2012)

I wanna try to flash new ROM...


----------



## asoep1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm writing on the what are you doing now thread on xda on a bus,

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Hasansalah (Feb 24, 2012)

Watch Youtube Videos


----------



## PeartFan40 (Feb 24, 2012)

Playing with my new, white, Skyrocket.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lm that guy (Feb 24, 2012)

Playing ME3 Demo while trying to rack up 10 posts so i can finally view/post in development threads


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

Messing around with my Android phone

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## p00kienrayray (Feb 24, 2012)

my boss just told my department that we need to increase our clientele or else someone is getting laid off. And I'm over here at my desk browsing XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

Deciding if I should get up and make coffee or....try to go back to sleep....  :what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrmeexx (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm watching TV and flashing my Desire HD


----------



## asoep1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am waiting for sprint to open to see if I get my mothers evo

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Osiris19 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sitting on my friend's couch at 4 in the morning. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching puss in boots.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## iNsAnEmOd (Feb 26, 2012)

Feeling really bored 

Sent from Heaven but I have no clue why I'm on Earth.


----------



## Bbaghi (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching soccer =)


----------



## jr_718 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bbaghi said:


> Watching soccer =)

Click to collapse



Whose playing 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching Sparky build furniture while I buy moar stuff....   
(at this rate, He'll be carrying boxes and, building, furniture until 2014   )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorganNL (Feb 27, 2012)

Reading the XDA forums offtopic section.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## kintama01 (Feb 27, 2012)

pretending to work but really deciding which ics ROM to download


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

Reading threads 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 27, 2012)

Checking out new roms.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## pacogp (Feb 27, 2012)

*at this time*

reinstalling rocket 1.5 on my Note


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

Waiting for 08:30 so I can wake up Sparky.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## torikorocks (Feb 27, 2012)

Trying to find my wallet. Seems like I always forget where I put that thing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## DexterMorganNL (Feb 27, 2012)

Wasting time surfing the internet as I got to much time to waste.


----------



## Archer (Feb 27, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Trying to find my wallet. Seems like I always forget where I put that thing.

Click to collapse



Looking through torikorocks' wallet


----------



## annson08 (Feb 27, 2012)

Browsing threads on xda.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just woke up (yawn)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## DexterMorganNL (Feb 27, 2012)

Going watch The Walking Dead further.


----------



## henkspank (Feb 27, 2012)

writing something useless on this forum to get 10 messages


----------



## babribeiro (Feb 27, 2012)

Just unlock my phone from the network and now browsing XDA.


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 27, 2012)

henkspank said:


> writing something useless on this forum to get 10 messages

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298
That's not how it works..


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298
> That's not how it works..

Click to collapse



That needs to go on my Sig....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorganNL (Feb 28, 2012)

Reading XDA forums while being in bath 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Jonster111 (Feb 28, 2012)

Trying to work... But must read XDA Posts and visit 9gag


----------



## Khurry (Feb 28, 2012)

*hell*

em trying to **** the 10 post limit, as i urgently need to post my review on a ROM i just flashed


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 28, 2012)

Khurry said:


> em trying to **** the 10 post limit, as i urgently need to post my review on a ROM i just flashed

Click to collapse



Won't work.
All your spams are belong to me....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 28, 2012)

AndroidStyle said:


> jakin off.....

Click to collapse











ttocs99 said:


> avin a big dirty ****
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You two must be lost....
4Chan is that way...... 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2012)

Driving on the NJTP (also known as the New Jersey Turnpike)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacCookie (Feb 28, 2012)

Watching QI


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 29, 2012)

Sitting here bored at 3am

Swyped From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation
Virtuous Inquisition 3.0


----------



## pacogp (Feb 29, 2012)

Flashing a modem...
Yes! another time!


----------



## y2grae (Feb 29, 2012)

Trying not to do anything at work and wondering why i left the house without my phone....


----------



## crash_b. (Feb 29, 2012)

At work 

Sent from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## james13517 (Feb 29, 2012)

Feeling asleep........ Want to Smoke........


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 29, 2012)

Getting sxsw fever.  Signing up for as many parties that have free food + free drinks + free music as possible

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## josip-k (Feb 29, 2012)

Not listening to chemistry and writing This.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 29, 2012)

Kepas said:


> Posting this for 10 message limit, so i can ask about roms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You don't ask in the dev section 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## josip-k (Feb 29, 2012)

Tactical facepalm.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelg117 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wishn I had some rav'n micro lights.. but 130$ for one when I need ten is crazy

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 29, 2012)

Watching WRC Sweden 2012 day 3


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jr866gooner (Feb 29, 2012)

Laying on my sofa watching carp daytime tv with my son in my arms asleep like the proud dad i am!

sent from t'internet


----------



## Android311 (Feb 29, 2012)

Working on my triumph 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 29, 2012)

Bout to go flash some phones at work.  Yay =(

Sent from My HD2 with GingerBreadz.


----------



## oshinea (Mar 1, 2012)

watching videos on YT. reading some threads on xda


----------



## TheDocNasty (Mar 1, 2012)

gettin red eye jedi...


----------



## boborone (Mar 1, 2012)

TheDocNasty said:


> gettin red eye jedi...

Click to collapse



Eating brownies........ after effects


----------



## mikedavis120 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im packing the bowl that gives the after effects 

Sent from my R800at using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 1, 2012)

installing windows 8 consumer preview since i messed up my windows 7 installation anyways


----------



## Jaytronics (Mar 1, 2012)

Enjoying a nice power outage.  Was just about to play Need For Speed World. Then the power went of then on three times and then off.  And now,  I sit in silence in my bed in the dark.  And with 49% of phone battery left.  Oh well.  

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## Erik_T (Mar 1, 2012)

Listening to DMB and cleverly ignoring the homework that lays over on the other desk from me.


----------



## thegrandkai (Mar 1, 2012)

Procrastinating on over a weeks worth of late assignments

Sent from my LG-E739 using XDA App


----------



## Saito2185 (Mar 1, 2012)

Posting a reply, and seeding some files for my E4GT


----------



## good4y0u (Mar 1, 2012)

Playing with a ics rom by joker!   on my atrix

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevrlow (Mar 1, 2012)

Trying to sell some of my damn phones.  Shhhmm

Sent from My HD2 with GingerBreadz.


----------



## Jaytronics (Mar 1, 2012)

Power came back on. So I got some time in on NFSW.  And now I am going nighty night.  Even though it is 3:49.  And getting up for work in two hours. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## DarkGoodWIN (Mar 1, 2012)

Listen music


----------



## Gugz (Mar 1, 2012)

Im working!!!


----------



## crash_b. (Mar 1, 2012)

Working, again :banghead:
Waiting to go home, still 2 hours 

Sent from my R800i with Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> installing windows 8 consumer preview since i messed up my windows 7 installation anyways

Click to collapse



How's Windows 8? Looks kinda ridiculous to me...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

Trying to decide between more sleep and coffee 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## creamoncrop (Mar 1, 2012)

Knowing how to unlock mt phone. 

Sent from my XT720


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 2, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> How's Windows 8? Looks kinda ridiculous to me...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



 It's awesome. It only takes one second to use it in desktop mode. I care more about performance and such.


----------



## nerotNS (Mar 2, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> It's awesome. It only takes one second to use it in desktop mode. I care more about performance and such.

Click to collapse



True but i think that it is more for tablets and touchscreen devices.And i dont like the look when you boot it up.

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium


----------



## killersloth (Mar 2, 2012)

Waiting... ffs I hate waiting.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 2, 2012)

nerot said:


> True but i think that it is more for tablets and touchscreen devices.And i dont like the look when you boot it up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA premium

Click to collapse



There will be 8 versions anyways.


----------



## darknight88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Messing with HP touch pad and cm9. This thing is waaaayyyy better than cm7.


----------



## exb0 (Mar 3, 2012)

counting down the hours will I get my galaxy nexus. First Samsung booooo. 4 more hours! 

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## leonironchef (Mar 3, 2012)

Musing over whether I'll get the rumored Samsung galaxy S3 when it comes out and feeling guilty in ditching my GM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 3, 2012)

illuminarias said:


> counting down the hours will I get my galaxy nexus. First Samsung booooo. 4 more hours!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u no like Samsung


----------



## aster190 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm pondering the meaning of life...


----------



## boborone (Mar 3, 2012)

Celebrating

 en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Independence_Day


----------



## boborone (Mar 3, 2012)

aster190 said:


> I'm pondering the meaning of life...

Click to collapse



42



10char


----------



## exb0 (Mar 3, 2012)

illuminarias said:


> counting down the hours will I get my galaxy nexus. First Samsung booooo. 4 more hours!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium

Click to collapse



cuz build quality. and dey ruin nexus with galaxy. but i need aosp, so i haz no choize.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2012)

Blasting Steel Panther in my headphones and having a few adult beverages.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Mar 3, 2012)

In bed on xda 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## zdjaib (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm reading a useless topic


----------



## Astraport (Mar 3, 2012)

I write code of my new innovation app which will change the world.


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 3, 2012)

Trying to cram for a midterm, but keep ending up on xda...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2012)

Trying to decide between red pocket and straight talk. And......being sick....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinusbe (Mar 3, 2012)

watching the hunt for red oktober and in de meanwhile looking ad de available mods for my new fone on monday

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




Astraport said:


> I write code of my new innovation app which will change the world.

Click to collapse



Asking about the app wouldt make this thread usefull i suppose, so i won't ..


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Mar 3, 2012)

Watching big mamas house on ch.5 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## exb0 (Mar 4, 2012)

trying to figure out how to fix that "purple screen" problem with my brand new gnex </3


----------



## Sanadrate (Mar 4, 2012)

Modding my g2 and buying another g2 and nexus one 

-Tyler Debel


----------



## caramelsyrup (Mar 4, 2012)

writing on here and watching a lifetime movie


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 4, 2012)

Playing cs portable.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

Coming home from the Hospital where my Mom still is....She says hi. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmy (Mar 5, 2012)

Playing phone on lecture


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just finished posting this: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1076879-advsurv-the-glow/
Now it's time for bed.  

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## plainjane (Mar 5, 2012)

Still being pissed about the ending of The Walking Dead.


----------



## PatrickHuey (Mar 5, 2012)

Watching sports center...avoiding trying to study for my lab practical. 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 5, 2012)

Lurking on other forums.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## a_rocklobster (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sleeping and looking for ics ota update news for my devices

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

studying


----------



## nerotNS (Mar 5, 2012)

"Listening" to my chemistry teacher in school -___-

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## deependra (Mar 6, 2012)

Currently pooing lol ! Its 6 am here...yawns.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sitting in a hotel room at Yale. Best part is, there is a Popeye's chicken across the street.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## KhaoticKonfusion (Mar 6, 2012)

Just Chillin'


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Killing some download speeds



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## deependra (Mar 6, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Killing some download speeds
> View attachment 933646
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



i guess your net is slow... 
*currently* replying on xda


----------



## taktd (Mar 6, 2012)

Watching Rome.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna take a nap.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 6, 2012)

Heading to work! Wishing the Ics camera worked lol

...Awesome...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

Picking up some dumplings for my Mom in the hospital. She hates the food there.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Nutterpc (Mar 7, 2012)

Nursing a floating piece of bone in my knee 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just laying here listening to music and downloading wallpapers 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## exb0 (Mar 7, 2012)

recording videos of my niece ;( 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## K-Driod (Mar 7, 2012)

At work watching my Co-workers work while I'm combing through XDA forums...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 7, 2012)

Cleaning my apartment cause my girlfriend is flying in tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## EddieFAF (Mar 7, 2012)

Finished lunch, now looking through XDA, waiting for the time to go home.


----------



## nerotNS (Mar 7, 2012)

Preparing for my maths test @ school 
Geometry sux....
Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Mar 8, 2012)

Picking my toes!!!

Let Me Put My Shift In U!


----------



## alphadog32 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jacking off


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 8, 2012)

alphadog32 said:


> Jacking off

Click to collapse


----------



## doanb555 (Mar 8, 2012)

Having breakfast

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 8, 2012)

Banning some spammers on another forum... 

Also, I lol'd at the tag...


----------



## greeky510 (Mar 8, 2012)

Watching x-files and trying to sleep.


----------



## nikolaoh (Mar 8, 2012)

at work, drinking coffee, reading xda and coffee break is over


----------



## thyeme (Mar 8, 2012)

Getting home by train after a boring university day!! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## roskfl123 (Mar 8, 2012)

watch Tv~    soon go to  sleep


----------



## ElectricMessiah (Mar 8, 2012)

Multitasking...
coffee
making cat purr
eating shrimp poppers (cat is ignoring that part)
working on elderly father's medical needs
waiting on call from father's attorney
idling in irc
posting 7/10 noob posts in xda (GREAT noob video)
playing a bit of DoD
waiting for return phone call from new skilled care center for my father's needs.
noticing coffee cup is empty.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

Watching Sparky drive 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## good4y0u (Mar 9, 2012)

Falling asleep

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 9, 2012)

Changing my font.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

Arguing at a sausage sizzle fundraiser with a man who would prefer to pay less than everyone else

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 9, 2012)

Wondering why everytime I go out for a cigarette, my daughter's toy stroller is relocating itself...there's no wind.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## thyeme (Mar 9, 2012)

Taking the science class at the university! 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Arguing at a sausage sizzle fundraiser with a man who would prefer to pay less than everyone else
> 
> Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just before he was playing his human rights card 

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## rilley (Mar 9, 2012)

I`m posting here for getting 10 posts, so I can ask a good useful question on an DEV thread )


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

rilley said:


> I`m posting here for getting 10 posts, so I can ask a good useful question on an DEV thread )

Click to collapse



Oh please dont post a thread though

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 9, 2012)

Just laying in bed. Been sneezing all day. Groggy.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 9, 2012)

Stretched my ears from 6g to 4g today...


----------



## essakas (Mar 9, 2012)

sitting in my car and waiting...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## MarciWoi (Mar 9, 2012)

Chilling in front of the tv and waiting for the ota for my sensation 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation Z710e mit Tapatalk


----------



## JeffKit0616 (Mar 9, 2012)

surfing the xda-developer forum


----------



## lamborg (Mar 9, 2012)

Trying not to sleep. Plz help


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Trying not to sleep. Plz help

Click to collapse



See how long you can immerse your testicles in ice cold water. That should keep you awake!


----------



## lamborg (Mar 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> See how long you can immerse your testicles in ice cold water. That should keep you awake!

Click to collapse



I wonder what you do to get to sleep  



Sent through Reaper drone using remote console.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 9, 2012)

lamborg said:


> I wonder what you do to get to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Sent through Reaper drone using remote console.

Click to collapse



Oh, you know, what works best. Drugs, sex and alcohol


----------



## bolillo (Mar 10, 2012)

Well got my first ticket today crusing at 85 on a 55 zone so now I have to get the money to pay the $180 im mad but hey its his job eventough there were no cars around and he was driving in pitch black with no lights and I passed him going 50 so yep I guess no xperia ion for me ill just have to wait a little longer -_- 

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Mar 10, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Trying not to sleep. Plz help

Click to collapse



Read to sleep







 or






 Just put your headphone on, turn on music you like, you will make it, lol.


----------



## xda45 (Mar 10, 2012)

Trying out a Blackberry 9810 Torch.  Not bad.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just made it home not tired fml

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## icantsleep (Mar 10, 2012)

At work testing milestone4 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

Drinking coffee at my desk

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaytronics (Mar 10, 2012)

Picking up an 04 TSX motor, 6 speed tranny, ECU,  wiring harness and a bunch of other parts and doing a K swap in My 92 Prelude. Frankenstein any one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App in outer space with no helmet on. The air is great up here.


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2012)

Downloading free paid apps from GetJar! I can't believe this is legal! Already got a bunch of games(ie. Samurai 2, Asphalt 6, Age of Zombies ) and apps(Beatuful Widgets)! It's like Christmas!


----------



## AFAinHD (Mar 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Downloading free paid apps from GetJar! I can't believe this is legal! Already got a bunch of games(ie. Samurai 2, Asphalt 6, Age of Zombies ) and apps(Beatuful Widgets)! It's like Christmas!

Click to collapse



Don't do that! You need to support devs! God I hate when people do that. Also its not legal.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Don't do that! You need to support devs! God I hate when people do that. Also its not legal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA

Click to collapse



It is on getjar. They are supported by the ads in the getjar app itself. But it's so freaking ridden with crapware it makes it not worth my time. It's like using the Amazon app store app but 100 times more hoops to jump through to get an app.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2012)

AFAinHD said:


> Don't do that! You need to support devs! God I hate when people do that. Also its not legal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA

Click to collapse



GetJar is legal, and they pay the developers for every download. Check the Q/A in their site or google it...


----------



## exb0 (Mar 11, 2012)

Trying to get rid of this headache... maybe drinking when you're 16 isn't such a good idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

OD'ing on everything in my sleepy time box. I've been up for 4 nights with no drugs. Now I delve to sleep.



Yes I actually have a box of things to make me sleep. I created a up all night crew thread for those up all night. But it seems I'm the only one. I wish for sleep. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 11, 2012)

Almost 6pm Sunday...deciding on whether I should start drinking beer now or wait a little while...


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Almost 6pm Sunday...deciding on whether I should start drinking beer now or wait a little while...

Click to collapse



















Drink one with me or there's not a man in your family 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

OD'ing on everything in my sleepy time box. I've been up for 4 nights with no drugs. Now I delve to sleep.

View attachment 941569

Yes I actually have a box of things to make me sleep. I created a up all night crew thread for those up all night. But it seems I'm the only one. I wish for sleep. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 941573
> 
> View attachment 941574
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

You know I say if I finish that beer and my 3/4 pint of whiskey before you have one drink I get that Texas flag in the countries. I can even bring up technical proof that Texas never joined the union. Come on! We are the only state allowed to fly our flag as high as the national flag. It in our state constitution for succession from the rest of the union if we so see it fit. We are the only state to have it's own air force, civilian patrol, state sponsored militia, and full military not touchable by the federal government. Please give me that flag in the countries.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Ahhhh damnit. Can still have the flag please 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

Really man. I don't think I've said please this much in the past 10 yrs. And I can bring proof that we never "officially" joined the USA 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

Woe my box codified is kicking. In. I may sleep to nithght. I'm off to Cutler up right a nice price of Italian ass. My gf is waiting on Mr
IRS 3 am here ima sleep like a baby good night gfolks 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## exb0 (Mar 12, 2012)

Setting up my triple boot setup.

Mac OSX + Ubuntu + Windows 7


----------



## boborone (Mar 12, 2012)

Drinking a double stout listening to Indie rock at south by 35 in Denton TX. Pre game to the sxsw show in Austin. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Cris_C (Mar 12, 2012)

Browsing XDA, browsing 2 other forums, listening to music, and messing around on Photoshop


Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## deepsouth06 (Mar 12, 2012)

at working seating in front of my screen typing this message. man i really wish it was 5 o'clock.


----------



## icepally (Mar 12, 2012)

Sitting in a lecture hall wishing it were lunch time already


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

Working....sort of.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BayuDroidz (Mar 13, 2012)

Just turned on my notebook and started working.


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 13, 2012)

Read the post above mine lol

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## ekimnal (Mar 13, 2012)

trying to get to 10 posts so that i can post in the development thread
fwahaha....



this sucks


----------



## galaxys (Mar 13, 2012)

Selling some stuff on Ebay...


----------



## boborone (Mar 13, 2012)

Remains of a perfectly good running 79 sportster fatbob ironhead. Dropping and extending 4 inches. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## totmann (Mar 13, 2012)

Sitting in dorm, listening to music and browsing xda..


----------



## stamatis (Mar 13, 2012)

reading manga


----------



## befatty (Mar 14, 2012)

i'm studying english. All the day.
And replying this thread.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 14, 2012)

Posting on this thread 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sitting on a chair eating breakfast .

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## riceeeeeeeeee (Mar 14, 2012)

im watching running man what is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kadin (Mar 14, 2012)

Watching Chunk do the Truffle Shuffle...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 14, 2012)

waiting for 7am so i can be off work


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

Sitting on the end of my new bed.... which is now so high that my feet don't touch the floor and I have to jump to get down.....(Sparky put the box spring in the bed frame I bought that DOESN'T NEED A BOX SPRING   )

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Just getting ready to pass out after playing Final Fantasy XIII-2 for 11 hours straight. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Mar 14, 2012)

browsing around the xda


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (Mar 14, 2012)

Exponential and Logarithmic Equations and Inequalities. Not fun. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## awalarn (Mar 14, 2012)

Coffee break 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## weeo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hiding my phone under my table, browsing XDA while in Chemistry... being bored. Facebooking and whispering to my friends and playing temple run on my friends iPhone. 

 Balancing HCL + NaOH → NaCL + H²O... Silly Teacher Doesn't realize its balanced 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Mar 15, 2012)

Double Post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 15, 2012)

deviatesaw said:


> Trying to get to my 10 posts as fast as possible. At least I'm honest.

Click to collapse



Your honestly will get you nowhere... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=13588922


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## lamborg (Mar 15, 2012)

browsing the xda.


----------



## carstenth (Mar 15, 2012)

*watch*

rigth now trying to root my phone but its nok going wery well


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 15, 2012)

Watching a cheap local soap opera. I know the show sucks, but I'm still kinda hooked to it 

Also restoring my Miui backup during commercials


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what::what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSG (Mar 16, 2012)

Browsing xda off topic thread with facebook and listening music.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Mar 16, 2012)

Pinching a loaf!!!!!

Let Me Put My Shift In U!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Having a snack.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Juniorss (Mar 16, 2012)

eating kinder bueno and listening music


----------



## lamborg (Mar 16, 2012)

just browsing around to see some new threads and perhaps find some interesting ones.


----------



## dot.gif (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm trolling people on several internet forums. 
And charging my phone. getting ready to flash a new rom :3


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Reading pulse app.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## MorfLFC (Mar 17, 2012)

dot.gif said:


> And charging my phone. getting ready to flash a new rom :3

Click to collapse



Just charged my phone (got the same idea), writing uni assignments at the moment too on networking


----------



## romdroid. (Mar 17, 2012)

Searching for the XDA app for phones where the hell is it?!

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## igoriochek (Mar 17, 2012)

I am flashed my new sensation XL. GoooD


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Window shopping in the mall.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Window shopping in the mall.
> 
> 
> _______________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That reminds me of 50 cents song...window shopper 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Mar 17, 2012)

romdroid. said:


> Searching for the XDA app for phones where the hell is it?!
> 
> Sent from my MZ601 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I thought I was the only one that couldn't find it 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## forgiv (Mar 17, 2012)

Playing Starcraft II


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

Waiting for my mechanic to finish fixing Da car....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jordanzink (Mar 17, 2012)

just got back from verizon with a shiny new iphone to sell haha


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 18, 2012)

Syncing Bad Teacher and Colombiana to my iPod touch.


----------



## ross231 (Mar 18, 2012)

Making this post!


----------



## misterlee (Mar 18, 2012)

Just woke up. Late for the ferry I'm trying to catch to get to my parents house. And yet I'm still posting to let you all know hahah

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## PlanDreaM (Mar 18, 2012)

Wife sleeping on the couch.trying to sleep too.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Mar 18, 2012)

Eggs, bacon, and sausage going in my mouth right now


----------



## killersloth (Mar 18, 2012)

PlatinumPenguin said:


> Eggs, bacon, and sausage going in my mouth right now

Click to collapse



Same as above +pancakes 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## foolishking (Mar 18, 2012)

watching Project A2


----------



## JordanC (Mar 18, 2012)

checking the forums for updated roms worth flashing over cm9, im struggling!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Posting some merchandise in ebay.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TrouserSnake300 (Mar 19, 2012)

Laying down trying to go to sleep lol apparently its not working 

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## chasmodo (Mar 19, 2012)

Getting pissed.


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 19, 2012)

Trying out my new stylus pen. Loving it 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

trying to get faster wpm


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sitting on ma butt, flashing ROMs on my phone. Still lovin' that CM7.2 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## exb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Watching snow white with my 3 year old niece! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## waldaz (Mar 23, 2012)

At work :/

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Fss_Of_Death (Mar 23, 2012)

Waiting for my Shift to end, at last!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Now I'm playing with Swype! Ah didn't work so well before compared to my g1, nexus one and sensation..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 23, 2012)

Waiting for my walkthrough of Portal to finish rendering.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Christian1981 (Mar 23, 2012)

Watching Star Trek in TV. And later i'm gonna play Halo on Xbox 360.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 23, 2012)

thinking about taking a leak and going home.  

later


----------



## nevrlow (Mar 23, 2012)

Fighting with my gf lol.   Shes a crazy one.  I couldnt make it to see her on her lunch break and she freaked out and quit her job to come home and fight with me.  Looks like my portion of the rent is going up :banghead


HTC Sensation Virtuous 4.0 ICS goodness.


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting to watch the hunger games

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

#winning in AC! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 24, 2012)

Listening to 80's music and enjoying a bottle of Cabernet: I am stuck in the 80's!!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

Watching Sparky get three stars on EVERY LEVEL of Angry Birds (Space) on THE FIRST TRY

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## sazrikudo (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting sensation developer made new kernel.. i proud to be part of xda family

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## iynfynity (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm starting a new Skyrim game. I'm so bored. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## crazyscow (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting...that i can finally start my 8 hr final :\


Sent from your girlfriends phone using tapatalk


----------



## playwithonehand (Mar 24, 2012)

I want say THANK YOU I LOVE YOU WESTCRIP for the bloody awesome Resurrection Remix ics v1.0 for my s2.

But since i am a god d noob i have to fulfill my post count in order to post.

The best i can do for west is to do a bug report for him.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 24, 2012)

Flashing a rom again because I can never be satisfied.


----------



## Lum_Os (Mar 24, 2012)

Sneezing because I have an annoying ****ing cold. Oh and also working on some new kick drums in FL Studio, making my first Hardstyle kick  it's shaping up nicely....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2012)

Coffee and smoke, enjoying my view...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## hwleon (Mar 24, 2012)

*First Post*

Other than replying to this post, I'm working on my website. I'm not sure if anyone has heard of it yet but its called HoopWar. Check it out if you have the time.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 25, 2012)

Playing hot wheels 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## TheArc (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn days sum cool whiz
Lol

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Watching my 3 year old niece play L.A noire.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 25, 2012)

JunyuT. said:


> Watching my 3 year old niece play L.A noire.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Is she good?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## exb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Is she good?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



no not really. she just bangs other people with the cop car..


----------



## sidewalk_ (Mar 25, 2012)

JunyuT. said:


> no not really. she just bangs other people with the cop car..

Click to collapse



lol
Haha,
Already finished the game few weeks ago ,,
But ..
Phelps died =_=

Sent From  My Xperia X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android311 (Mar 25, 2012)

sidewalk_ said:


> lol
> Haha,
> Already finished the game few weeks ago ,,
> But ..
> ...

Click to collapse



I was very disappointed how the game ended, great game, but not as long as I thought it would be 

Sent from my NookColor using xda premium


----------



## dadebue (Mar 25, 2012)

Watching f1 race!


----------



## exb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

sidewalk_ said:


> lol
> Haha,
> Already finished the game few weeks ago ,,
> But ..
> ...

Click to collapse



Screw you for ruining it for me...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## sidewalk_ (Mar 25, 2012)

Android311 said:


> I was very disappointed how the game ended, great game, but not as long as I thought it would be
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1
Maybe the next la noire main char is kelso ??
Hope there will be the second installment ..
Set in modern LA 




JunyuT. said:


> Screw you for ruining it for me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, im sorry, i dont know u hvnt finished it ...
Sorry

Sent From  My Xperia X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hwleon (Mar 25, 2012)

Watching Tiger potentially get his first relevant win in about 2 years!

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 25, 2012)

Trying to get Kies to work. Dam roms.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 25, 2012)

Rooting my Tab 10.1 because my friend's XOOM with official ICS runs faster than my Tab 10.1, despite the same internals. Means Touchwiz is crap.


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 26, 2012)

Product F(RED) said:


> Rooting my Tab 10.1 because my friend's XOOM with official ICS runs faster than my Tab 10.1, despite the same internals. Means Touchwiz is crap.

Click to collapse



Touchwiz is not crap. If you havent heard, ICS is the fastest Android version yet. GTab 10.1 doesnt even have official ICS yet. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 26, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Touchwiz is not crap. If you havent heard, ICS is the fastest Android version yet. GTab 10.1 doesnt even have official ICS yet. Your argument is invalid.

Click to collapse



Touchwiz on ICS adds some features, but yes, it is crap. It noticeably slows down the entire experience. Something so simple as launching the Task Manager by holding the home key or launching the app list from the Task button takes 2-3 seconds. I installed CM9 on here and it's fast as hell.


----------



## TheArc (Mar 26, 2012)

Trap tw is **** II is ugly and has been copied from iPhone lol.

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 26, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Trap tw is **** II is ugly and has been copied from iPhone lol.
> 
> Sent from my U8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Touchwiz 4.0 isn't bad; it's lighter than Sense and more subtle than Touchwiz 3.0, but on ICS, it slows down tablets way too much. Stock ICS is fast as hell.


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 26, 2012)

Product F(RED) said:


> Touchwiz on ICS adds some features, but yes, it is crap. It noticeably slows down the entire experience. Something so simple as launching the Task Manager by holding the home key or launching the app list from the Task button takes 2-3 seconds. I installed CM9 on here and it's fast as hell.

Click to collapse



Its fast for me. And custom roms only make it better. And we havent seen touchwiz with ICS on our tablets yet. From what ive seen from the galaxy tab 10.1 2, its not bad.


----------



## Dyrt Mcgyrt (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking for aosp leads for my rezound.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## Product F(RED) (Mar 26, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Its fast for me. And custom roms only make it better. And we havent seen touchwiz with ICS on our tablets yet. From what ive seen from the galaxy tab 10.1 2, its not bad.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I meant on HoneyComb. My friend's Xoom had stock Honeycomb and now stock ICS and they were both faster than Honeycomb with Touchwiz. CM9 is super fast on my Tab 10.1. Only glitches/bugs are no camera support (if you use the camera shortcut on the lockscreen, Android restarts), and rotation animation goes black for a split second when rotating. Also the stock homescreen launcher is noticeably slower in portrait.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2012)

Watching Frozen Planet on Discovery Channel....amazing series sofar.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 26, 2012)

Product F(RED) said:


> Sorry, I meant on HoneyComb. My friend's Xoom had stock Honeycomb and now stock ICS and they were both faster than Honeycomb with Touchwiz. CM9 is super fast on my Tab 10.1. Only glitches/bugs are no camera support (if you use the camera shortcut on the lockscreen, Android restarts), and rotation animation goes black for a split second when rotating. Also the stock homescreen launcher is noticeably slower in portrait.

Click to collapse



For the most part, though, the features make up for the speed. Just depends on what you use and do. Ive used ICS on this and its obviously the best. The stock launcher has always shown lag in portrait, whether its a little on ICS or a lot on Honeycomb.


----------



## LordJummy (Mar 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching Frozen Planet on Discovery Channel....amazing series sofar.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Agreed. The piece on wolves was amazing!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2012)

LordJummy said:


> Agreed. The piece on wolves was amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The musk ox fight was crushing! And the penguins at the end...amazing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SPUD-_-93 (Mar 26, 2012)

listening french rap and reading XDA post


----------



## raffobaghdo (Mar 27, 2012)

Watching Bob's Burgers. It's a funny show. About to watch Old School later on.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Exploring the new tapatalk 2.0.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## shravbits (Mar 28, 2012)

I figured how to root a toaster!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1237297&page=21


----------



## mistaliu (Mar 28, 2012)

My 3 day old little girl is sleeping on me while I watch the George Harrison documentary Living in the Material World  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 28, 2012)

Listening to music and finding new songs to dl 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2012)

I just crucified an hour of my life to finally listen to dubstep...thanks to you tube.  Um.  I'm speechless.  Is this music?  Sure, there's a beat, but, um.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2012)

mistaliu said:


> My 3 day old little girl is sleeping on me while I watch the George Harrison documentary Living in the Material World
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow dude, what an amazing feeling....I have a 6 year old and a 1 year old...both girls.  I'd give anything to have them at a few days old again.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mistaliu (Mar 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow dude, what an amazing feeling....I have a 6 year old and a 1 year old...both girls.  I'd give anything to have them at a few days old again.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I hear ya, I got a 2 1/2 year old boy too and I already barely remember him being this small, I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## iammodo (Mar 28, 2012)

Just ordered a brand new galaxy nexus. 

Sent from my Phone


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 28, 2012)

wired57 said:


> posting in this fourm to raise my post count to something useful.

Click to collapse



Against the rules, bro. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## exb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Against the rules, bro.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Even if its not.. its not nice. I think people should raise it naturally, and not purposely raise it like this. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 28, 2012)

Creeping in your OT, snatching up yo ten post spammers... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## exb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wondering whether or not if I can get medical marijuana if I study in LA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## CB620 (Mar 28, 2012)

About to take my g2x apart and make it pearly white. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 29, 2012)

Working out.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## haramizuki (Mar 29, 2012)

watching skip beat live action. follows the manga well.lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 running  Resurrection Remix Pro ICS


----------



## giajp (Mar 29, 2012)

Watching Metallica - To Live Is To Die - 30th Anniversary in Fillmore 2011 on youtube


----------



## Guizzoni (Mar 29, 2012)

Working and surfing around XDA.


----------



## Android311 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sleeeeeeppppp

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 29, 2012)

Playing mc3 online.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 29, 2012)

At work on my lunch break browsing the forums 2 more hours until I get off!

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

Canceling my pre order of the One X from Clove.UK cuz their annoying.... :banghead:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## topiratiko (Mar 30, 2012)

Sitting on my ass playing with my phone

Sent from my Galaxy S Captivate on Slim ICS 3.0 w/latest IcyGlitch


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2012)

Dealing with the ongoing problem I have with my fridge.  Every time I open it, there's beer in there.  I can hardly stay on top of it, but I must get rid of them...they are a menace!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Iconic24 (Mar 30, 2012)

Watching Unknown


----------



## FreebordMAD (Mar 30, 2012)

hanging out on the XDA forums

just have been in the drunken people thread *_-


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 30, 2012)

Watching kung fu hustle.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 30, 2012)

Trying to install a tweak

Sent from my shakira using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceEndymion88 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm listening to Lady GaGa


----------



## RudiRulez (Mar 31, 2012)

Watching scrubs waiting for my Note to charge and trying to bump up my posts ro remove restrictions so I can post a tutorial before I fall asleep as its 2am here!


----------



## exb0 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thinking of ways to make this back-stabbing *****'s life a living hell.


----------



## lamborg (Mar 31, 2012)

browsing around the web and xda


----------



## TheSG (Mar 31, 2012)

Listening Nicki Minaj.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Using tapatalk 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got done reading a text my ex that broke my heart sent me. Trying to apologize and get me back but it's too late... 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

Pondering what I'm gonna do with my lottery winnings.  I don't know if I should just invest the $3, or spend it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 1, 2012)

Sitting here, mindlessly surfing the Internet.


----------



## shockem (Apr 1, 2012)

JunyuT. said:


> Thinking of ways to make this back-stabbing *****'s life a living hell.

Click to collapse



Revenge is not always good 

On xda. Waiting for Aokp b30 for nexus s to be released.


----------



## cejot88 (Apr 1, 2012)

Surfing on XDA 
And angry about not allowed to post in some thread because i m a new member...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 1, 2012)

Eating mallows. 


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## knightslay2 (Apr 1, 2012)

On my bed on xda. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

shockem said:


> Revenge is not always good
> 
> On xda. Waiting for Aokp b30 for nexus s to be released.

Click to collapse




I know, I shouldn't stoop so low or blablabla and all that jazz. But I just wanna see her suffer.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 1, 2012)

looking at quad-core phones


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 1, 2012)

Playing Temple Run and listening to Progressive House Music. 

Selling my Xoom 32Gb Wifi w/ 32Gb Class 10 SDCard.
PM Me!


----------



## topiratiko (Apr 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pondering what I'm gonna do with my lottery winnings.  I don't know if I should just invest the $3, or spend it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You only live once man. DO IT! 

Sent from my Galaxy S Captivate on Slim ICS 3.0 w/latest IcyGlitch


----------



## Carnaggio (Apr 2, 2012)

Trying to get my "new member" posts out of the way.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2012)

Same as I was doing this time last week...watching Frozen Planet on discovery.  Amazing images.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just made it home from my ex house super tired and about to hop in the shower haha. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 2, 2012)

Laying in bed, awake at 2 AM. I hate insomnia. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2012)

Refer to the drunk thread...I asked a valid question.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## icashyy (Apr 2, 2012)

Being nocturnal, I need to buy something that makes me go to sleep, other than fapping.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2012)

icashyy said:


> Being nocturnal, I need to buy something that makes me go to sleep, other than fapping..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



You pay to fap?  Something ain't right.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iFreezer (Apr 2, 2012)

Creating a post @xda forum 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## Kaizneight (Apr 2, 2012)

waiting for time to sleep....while supressed the persuasive ambition of all 'poison' all over the internet


----------



## Shm33g (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## usaff22 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trying to find a CM9 update that will resolve the camera not working


----------



## TheArc (Apr 3, 2012)

Building an AOSP ICS ROM...

If you see this, you know your looking at my signature and thinking wow.lol


----------



## Mithrandil (Apr 3, 2012)

Watching Homeland and doing homework at same time 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## shockem (Apr 3, 2012)

Going to play minecraft with a cousin to entertain him as he came down from Melbourne, Australia


----------



## TheArc (Apr 3, 2012)

Auzi.....

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 3, 2012)

on xda answering some questions and check those to my questions.


----------



## mario_1603 (Apr 3, 2012)

learning english with rosetta stone


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

Aimlessly browsing the Internet without spending a single thought on what I am doing and why.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 3, 2012)

Checking out instagram on android. 


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## techluvr (Apr 3, 2012)

Shivering, about to hobble my way out to the car and go to the store


----------



## Theshawty (Apr 3, 2012)

Browsing car ads. Need a car since I recently got my driver's license.


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 4, 2012)

mario_1603 said:


> learning english with rosetta stone

Click to collapse



Well, your typed English is flawless. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## swiss420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Searching XDA for Interessting stuff and ending up here. Maybe a good sign to end the day. 4:53 AM.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got my subs working in my car...been troubleshooting for days now.  Had a thought, went with it, and bam...ballcrushing sound.  I'm stoked.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheArc (Apr 5, 2012)

How much Watts is ur subs and amp?

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> How much Watts is ur subs and amp?
> 
> Sent from my U8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



2000 Watts






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## rocket167 (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking at xda!!

Sent From My EVO 4G LTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheArc (Apr 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 2000 Watts
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, that's some nice shiZ, my bros got Rockford fos gate,1000 Watt 15inch with two bolt subs and a fast and furious lightning 1500. Watt subs has bass booster in it, killer sounds, how much u got ur set for?

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## ks100801 (Apr 5, 2012)

Serfing in internet, listen music, and read xda forum 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Damn, that's some nice shiZ, my bros got Rockford fos gate,1000 Watt 15inch with two bolt subs and a fast and furious lightning 1500. Watt subs has bass booster in it, killer sounds, how much u got ur set for?
> 
> Sent from my U8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine came with the car...1996 Chevy Tahoe.  $2800 off Craigslist.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ZonbekaUnlimited (Apr 5, 2012)

Listening some chillout music while having a bud...


----------



## mushat3k (Apr 5, 2012)

Sitting on the couch, about to cut up an onion for pulled pork then heading back to work

sent from my incredible


----------



## SuddenExecution (Apr 5, 2012)

Sitting here on XDA and drinking some apple pie.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 6, 2012)

Cleaning my porch.


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## engloa (Apr 6, 2012)

Sleeping ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## jr_718 (Apr 6, 2012)

engloa said:


> Sleeping ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Wow... Sleeping and writing on xda. Your awesome:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 6, 2012)

Drinking orange soda.


----------



## TheArc (Apr 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mine came with the car...1996 Chevy Tahoe.  $2800 off Craigslist.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice...

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## Hero (Apr 6, 2012)

SuddenExecution said:


> Sitting here on XDA and drinking some apple pie.

Click to collapse



You're drinking apple pie? That's pretty sick


----------



## vash_h (Apr 6, 2012)

Drinking coke and smoking cigarette while reading online forums via tapatalk

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2012)

Shivering.  On my 13th beer.  I am so sorry, liver....I don't know what else to say.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 6, 2012)

Watching unboxing vids on youtube.


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Waza. (Apr 6, 2012)

at work having a hot roll and installing ics resurrection on my s2.


----------



## stamatis (Apr 6, 2012)

I am doing ancient Greeks and because i am bored I browse around xda

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## howdid (Apr 6, 2012)

Driving with the metro 


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 6, 2012)

Watching 007 Moonraker. Old school effects. lol


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## geunho (Apr 7, 2012)

Eating some cut-up oranges and apples


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 7, 2012)

Laughing and facepalming at the reviews of Pink Friday.


----------



## x000x (Apr 7, 2012)

sitting in my car reading xda


----------



## Jrb599 (Apr 7, 2012)

lying in bed


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 8, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Drinking orange soda.

Click to collapse



"who loves orange soda? Kel loves orange soda, is it true?

hmmm hm I do, ido, i do hoo!! " 

Couldn't resist! Sorry!

sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 8, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> "who loves orange soda? Kel loves orange soda, is it true?
> 
> hmmm hm I do, ido, i do hoo!! "
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like grape soda.

Sent from my Galaxy Note (SGH-i717) using XDA Premium.


----------



## bylecosoft (Apr 8, 2012)

just setting up my profiles settings, first time here with an account!


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 8, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> "who loves orange soda? Kel loves orange soda, is it true?
> 
> hmmm hm I do, ido, i do hoo!! "
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was actually thinking about that show when I posted this.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 8, 2012)

Checking updates on GP.


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 8, 2012)

Watching IPL...kkr v/s rr....

Swyped from my first Android device....!


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

observing the stupidity of people in off topic forum. Lol, some think that its under off topic so they can - what game are you playing? in a - The "Say Hi" Thread.  No need to take any offense, just saying.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 8, 2012)

Cooking.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## alguien845 (Apr 9, 2012)

Le fap time 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 9, 2012)

Waiting patiently for my son to fall asleep in my arms so i can move and go to sleep myself..

Selfish.....

sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## annson08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Waiting for myself to fall asleep.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Explotiond (Apr 10, 2012)

looking for a damn file hosting site - a working one atleast...

sopa has ruin my life (megaupload)...i think i found one tho...billionuploads


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 10, 2012)

Waiting for my parents to leave so I can finally
... 


Sent from my awesome Hercules
thank me.. please


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2012)

Lookin on xda from my lovely x8 and listening to R.E.M.

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## jaasss0nnnn (Apr 10, 2012)

Sitting at working trying to figure out this XDA app.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 10, 2012)

Browsing random stuff on the net.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 10, 2012)

waiting on people to post drawings to my new "post your DrawSomething pics" thread.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 10, 2012)

Watching a tv show on netflix and browsing xda.

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## miz_pimp (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm relaxing in bed, having my morning cup of coffee 

Sent from my Desire S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Damn...just got done getting the subs in my car sounding *****in.  Nothing but rock/metal in my vehicle so it took a bit of work.  But well worth it.  2000w of pure ball-shaking rock.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jaytronics (Apr 11, 2012)

Just finished an alarm start combo install. Listening to August Burns Red finishing my coffee on my way home and heading to bed.  Getting up in three hours. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## Reclaim (Apr 11, 2012)

Just finished a highly successful session of Twisted Metal on PS3  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 11, 2012)

Watching my lill bro play mw3 on my Xbox 360.  (He's 9)


----------



## wredj10 (Apr 11, 2012)

browsing the internet, watching netflix


----------



## TheArc (Apr 11, 2012)

Explotiond said:


> looking for a damn file hosting site - a working one atleast...
> 
> sopa has ruin my life (megaupload)...i think i found one tho...billionuploads

Click to collapse



Best is mediafire, Facebook login no waiting time before upload no premium and buying **** and unlimited space of hosting that is wat I currently use to share my roms ..


Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## donkeyaner (Apr 11, 2012)

Sitting here and watching the progress bar for installing Blackberry Enterprise Server....


----------



## andromile (Apr 11, 2012)

Reading XDA


----------



## usaff22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Waiting for a PM, going to Off-Topic while waiting...


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 11, 2012)

Watching tv

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## Wardyboyo (Apr 11, 2012)

Adding drawings to my portfolio, trawling the off topic forum, drinking tea and smoking a rollie, while my girlfriend sits behind me..

Or, as she calls it, 'Neglecting her'...


----------



## gnaynehz (Apr 12, 2012)

Waiting for train...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## redthecrow (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm relaxing in bed


----------



## Wulfre (Apr 12, 2012)

Watching *Fairly Odd Parents*


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 12, 2012)

In the mall, surfing free wifi.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 12, 2012)

At home listening amerika

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## morph73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Working and listening to 1200 micrograms

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 13, 2012)

Stressing over my homework. I hate when I don't know if I'm right or wrong about something lol. Any help?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Setting up metrostation theme.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exb0 (Apr 13, 2012)

waiting for my computer to finish repo-syncing.


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Watching TV (again)

Sent from my Xperia X8 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Apr 13, 2012)

Waiting for ics to compile..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## chiragaegis (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing new as use-wall daily work. I am boring my work so i watch movies in some in you-tube.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 13, 2012)

browsing around the web and here


----------



## greeky510 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm trying to take a freaking nap, XDA leave me alone.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 14, 2012)

Laundry time.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmasterx (Apr 14, 2012)

I am looking at my neighbour's wife lol


----------



## anjin75 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just trying my little daughter doesn't wake up my gf and looking Pocoyo cartoon with her. I really need more cofeee...

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using XDA


----------



## crash_b. (Apr 14, 2012)

Working = doin' nothin' 


Send from my R800i met Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Laundry time.
> 
> ____________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



^That


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 14, 2012)

^^
Hehe...

Picking some good movies in my hdd.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 14, 2012)

browsing agian
damn, I am always browsing....


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 14, 2012)

Downloading all my essential apps again, because I formatted my SD card, and forgot my TBackups were all there. 

Please guys, *always* have your backups on your computer also!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 14, 2012)

nandroid backup, before I start messing with fonts

thanks for the reminder, *ArmorD*


----------



## StripedTiger (Apr 14, 2012)

Listening to some stern clips I found on youtube. For some reason I prefer to have talk radio in the background opposed to music. /shrug

edit: Oops, I thought this was the "What are you listening to" thread, but I guess this thread applies too


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy ****... Thanks to *Pop Tarantula* I remembered I can always restore my NAND backup to get my apps back!


----------



## Bph&co (Apr 14, 2012)

Listen to some house and staring at this IDA dissasembly...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 15, 2012)

Watching some amateur boxing.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 15, 2012)

Deleted my nandroid folder on accident again  fml second time in two weeks. So now I have to start all over :/. I need to start backing up my sdcard weekly.

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sitting my car with a 12 pack of beers...in my drive way...dialing in my settings on my 4x12" subs with some wildly over-produced Danish heavy metal.  My wife should be out here any minute.  I figure it'll sound just right when she arrives.  That's how I know I have it where I want it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android311 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lurking over some threads  

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking tv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretending to watch a movie - Sucker Punch

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## iammodo (Apr 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Pretending to watch a movie - Sucker Punch
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1

Click to collapse



Love the sound track to that film. 

Sent from my Phone


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm reading 'Animal Farm' by George Orwell.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## weeo (Apr 15, 2012)

Pattttti said:


> I'm reading 'Animal Farm' by George Orwell.
> 
> Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.

Click to collapse



Good book. Eng.Lit. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mwiborn (Apr 15, 2012)

Drinking coffee and eating cookies with my children.

Sent from my LT18i


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 15, 2012)

dacbarbos said:


> Browsing the trash bin a.k.a. Off-topic to find empty spots where to hide my rubbish

Click to collapse



Not how it works.... 
No spamming for ten please.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

browsing the xda for new info


----------



## Kiinasu (Apr 15, 2012)

trying to get my evo 3d under 35°C


----------



## lamborg (Apr 15, 2012)

watching a bunch of noobs fighting to get a Lumia 900 instead of 800 or any other phone in a contest. Gosh! People these days just drop to any level and the thing is they are calling themselves devs because they made an app which (only) opens a shortcut in the IE.


----------



## Señor Poo (Apr 15, 2012)

Watching Full Metal Jousting.
Very entertaining....


----------



## weeo (Apr 15, 2012)

Señor Poo said:


> Watching Full Metal Jousting.
> Very entertaining....

Click to collapse



Jousting? Do you mean jacket? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sikiduck (Apr 15, 2012)

Hah 

Watching National Telegraphic 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Ryanmo5 (Apr 16, 2012)

Buying triple threads baseball cards off ebay, just got a Justin Upton card for 8.45 and its a 80.00 card


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 16, 2012)

Skyping with my girlfriend.


----------



## AdmireUser (Apr 16, 2012)

trying to get 10 posts just so i can post in developers' threads


----------



## droidzika (Apr 16, 2012)

Thinking what else I can do to my baby...and I don't mean my wife. 

Sent from my MB870 CM7 Using XDA.                                                  Rule #1 of leadership:          Everything is your fault.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for a stock browser for note.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

Liquid Gold






Played with photo edit.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sitting in my classroom.

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## Asunderf (Apr 16, 2012)

*Tectont much*

Reading xda


----------



## phirenz (Apr 16, 2012)

Trying to increase my post count on XDA so I can post in a dev forum.

Whoo, this makes 10 posts.


----------



## brainvision (Apr 16, 2012)

Watching an Italian crime B-movie from the 70: Milano rovente (1973), by Umberto Lenzi..
:sly:






 { brvsn ~ CM7 on GT-I5500 ~ Tapatalk }


----------



## Tachi91 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hearing Music, and trying to finish off an essay that's due in 2hrs ... ran out of ideas....

Time to stretch the truth


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 16, 2012)

counting down the mins till i get off work


----------



## haramizuki (Apr 16, 2012)

downloading hydrog3n rom in case my battery on cm9 worstens.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 16, 2012)

Taking a dump

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spokmoppa (Apr 16, 2012)

controlling 4 tv stations, all which are playing infomercials at the moment... boring!


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm listening new Linkin Park's single!


----------



## anjin75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Helping sleep my little daughter and hoping to have soon a little relax after a long day at work.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Apr 16, 2012)

phirenz said:


> Trying to increase my post count on XDA so I can post in a dev forum.
> 
> Whoo, this makes 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Appreciating some brutal honesty while waiting for my ride home.

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC1 : Tapatalk 2.0.1


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 16, 2012)

Vacationing in Fredericksburg with my gf

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## SinisterModz (Apr 17, 2012)

Thinking how cool it would be if Sony made the PlayStation 4 run Android os. Damn that would be sick, but Sony will more than likely botch it with some boring and uninspiring interface.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 17, 2012)

Downloading song recommendations that include rock, trip hop, and some dubstep that isn't really that type of dubstep


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sitting in my car in my driveway drinking some beers and blasting "Deisel Uterus" by Mnemic.  2000 Watts of ball-shaking fun!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sitting in my classroom and studying Math...

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## crimson12 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sitting in my car in my driveway drinking some beers and blasting "Deisel Uterus" by Mnemic.  2000 Watts of ball-shaking fun!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Gotta love mnemic. I'm just about to go to bed and then wake up at 7 for genetics! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Gotta love mnemic. I'm just about to go to bed and then wake up at 7 for genetics!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mind you, I have no neighbors.  I live on rural property...but my wife just came out to inform me that it woke up my kids...epic drunken driveway concert.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 17, 2012)

Sleeping 

Sent from a X8 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sleeping
> 
> Sent from a X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait....what?  Sorcery.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## crimson12 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mind you, I have no neighbors.  I live on rural property...but my wife just came out to inform me that it woke up my kids...epic drunken driveway concert.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nothing like a personal concert eh? I've had my fair share of those. Currently writing a paper right now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ultratek (Apr 18, 2012)

Trying to get my thread started for the sake of benefiting the themes thread for t989 themes and such

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Apr 18, 2012)

On my way to get my 5D mk 2 baby! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, so I drink a bit.





EDIT:  why do photos show up sideways on Tapatalk? So annoying.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 18, 2012)

Taking a dump again before my adjustment

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (Apr 19, 2012)

:what:

Sent from my MB870 CM7 Using XDA.                                                  Rule #1 of leadership:          Everything is your fault.


----------



## good4y0u (Apr 19, 2012)

Setting up a new MacBook pro , re syncing an iPhone and watching Netflix on my Asus win 7 laptop while writing an essay...  and typing on my Atrix to find the date my prime repair will be done.


sent from my Atrix 4g using tapatalk 2


----------



## sakispaok (Apr 19, 2012)

kooking for a new Theme for my SII


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 19, 2012)

Watching ustream

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## CXENTE (Apr 19, 2012)

Sitting in AA class

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Sitting in AA class
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA

Click to collapse



Court-ordered or voluntary?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## CXENTE (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Court-ordered or voluntary?
> 
> Court ordered :-\ fml
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> TheSkinnyDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Court-ordered or voluntary?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Tachi91 (Apr 19, 2012)

Woundering Why I got banned from practicably every Gawker Site.... Seriously?
I hardly if ever make a comment on one of the post they make and when I do i keep my comments in reference to what was being talked about and keep them clean and professional. But no they just give idiots ban hammers and let them ban people for hell of it....  At lease state a reason why you shoved your hammer up my **s. Started out with io9 then worked its way across everthing else. I like what they post but seriously their lil admin crew needs to get tossed across the room  

 , I'll get over it


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 19, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> Woundering Why I got banned from practicably every Gawker Site.... Seriously?
> I hardly if ever make a comment on one of the post they make and when I do i keep my comments in reference to what was being talked about and keep them clean and professional. But no they just give idiots ban hammers and let them ban people for hell of it....  At lease state a reason why you shoved your hammer up my **s. Started out with io9 then worked its way across everthing else. I like what they post but seriously their lil admin crew needs to get tossed across the room
> 
> , I'll get over it

Click to collapse



Link to the article you were banned for posting on???  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Tachi91 (Apr 19, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Link to the article you were banned for posting on???
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



 Here you go  

I go to put my 2cents .. "You don't have permission to comment here" then i look at my notifications "Jesus Diaz has banned you" -_-


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 20, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> Here you go
> 
> I go to put my 2cents .. "You don't have permission to comment here" then i look at my notifications "Jesus Diaz has banned you" -_-

Click to collapse



Well there's two minutes of my life that I'll never get back.... 
To be honest, I think they did you a favour by banning you if that's the ****e they expect people to read. 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Tachi91 (Apr 20, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Well there's two minutes of my life that I'll never get back....
> To be honest, I think they did you a favour by banning you if that's the ****e they expect people to read.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I got that as an email... Sure they ban you yet they see the need to keep emailing you
All i was gonna comment was how "big" nail clippers kinda freak me out.

..

anyway I'm going back to being the creepy neighbor and peek at some threads on xda behind the curtain


----------



## CXENTE (Apr 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> CXENTE said:
> 
> 
> > Been there dude...it wont last forever.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> TheSkinnyDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > One more month, out of 180 days :-/
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## CXENTE (Apr 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> CXENTE said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it took me six years to complete an 18 month program hahaha.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 21, 2012)

Making a list of plans I have for the new car i'm picking up. Selling my EG8 and picking up a 1994 Honda Civic CX hatchback <3


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Making a list of plans I have for the new car i'm picking up. Selling my EG8 and picking up a 1994 Honda Civic CX hatchback <3

Click to collapse



hatchbacks ftw .



---------------------------------------------------------------------

atm im looking up some box scores for past few nba games that i missed.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Apr 21, 2012)

jt.one said:


> hatchbacks ftw .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed  I've always wanted one for the longest!

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## kadalaer (Apr 21, 2012)

posting on general forum so i can post on development forum  

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## YMYA (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank this post!!

Just do it! :d


----------



## ice.modding (Apr 21, 2012)

playing in my Defender II to defy any other game of the same style? haha


----------



## eloko (Apr 21, 2012)

Watching a scam show, babysitting my daughter, and babysitting my baby mama daughters..

HA, nice Saturday

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## killersloth (Apr 22, 2012)

Waiting for my curry at this Indian restaurant ...

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## memnoc (Apr 22, 2012)

killersloth said:


> Waiting for my curry at this Indian restaurant ...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Publishing another ROM
Have a good launch 

Inviato dal mio Sensation con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy (Apr 22, 2012)

Reading the posts above.


----------



## galaxys (Apr 22, 2012)

Multitasking: Cooking dinner & reading XDA posts


----------



## iregret (Apr 22, 2012)

just watching auction hunters while flashing slim ics XD


----------



## ttm94 (Apr 22, 2012)

watching football on tv while playing minecraft on my one x and viewing XDA of course!


----------



## nerotNS (Apr 22, 2012)

Playing on my PC while waiting for dual-boot recovery....

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Apr 22, 2012)

looks at everybody.. "confused"

"at this very moment i am posting in this thread"


----------



## SoDimmetje (Apr 22, 2012)

enjoying ICS on my galaxy ace


----------



## lamborg (Apr 22, 2012)

browsing around here on the xda


----------



## beatbrot (Apr 22, 2012)

Waiting vor OrDroid 3, watching a livestream!


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 22, 2012)

Eating some chicken and rice

#GalaxyNoteI717


----------



## tailsthecat3 (Apr 22, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Eating some chicken and rice
> 
> #GalaxyNoteI717

Click to collapse



I am literally wet with jealousy.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II via XDA Premium


----------



## CB620 (Apr 22, 2012)

Browsing the forums for roms, and eating cookies.


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Watching Jurassic park in Spanish     (cool movie though). I don't have cable I'm pretty poor. I live by myself ever since the wife left me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## CB620 (Apr 22, 2012)

Waiting for Loiter Squad to come on.


----------



## matt0106 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am posting this reply. And also trying to get 10 posts under my belt to be able to post a question on a LG Nitro HD rooting thread.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

Watching the master of disguise. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## iGSpectre (Apr 23, 2012)

learning i just failed my college course .... 

and just chilling around


----------



## nerotNS (Apr 23, 2012)

"Listening" at school -.-

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

Moderating the forums.


----------



## oskee (Apr 23, 2012)

Flashing roms

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Knight47 (Apr 23, 2012)

Downloading Rom


----------



## haramizuki (Apr 23, 2012)

testing old siyah kernels.


----------



## killersloth (Apr 26, 2012)

Wondering what the best kernel is for cm7 supersonic
evo 4g 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Tachi91 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wondering why my sisters laptop keeps adjusting contrast/brightness on its own... It's doing a horrible job at it


----------



## neo.ank (Apr 26, 2012)

Listening to "Paradise - Coldplay"..


----------



## Denton.S (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorting out all the cables from the pc/tv/xbox that have been driving me nuts for days 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## af974 (Apr 27, 2012)

You won't know.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Palazzio gentlemen's club

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 27, 2012)

Driving for the first time... and already texting while doing it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leikamkei (Apr 27, 2012)

Randomly surfing the forums here at work...


----------



## thelowend (Apr 27, 2012)

Watching my brother play video games. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shravbits (Apr 27, 2012)

Reading Mockingjay and playing words with friends

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 27, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Reading Mockingjay and playing words with friends
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So tired of seeing that book... seems like everyone is moving through them at the same time. But I hope you enjoy it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrakifa (Apr 27, 2012)

Drooling over the one x

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 27, 2012)

Testing XDA'S Android app.

Sent from my GT-S5360B using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Having a beer and a smoke while a few Blackhawks are buzzing my house.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

Right now, I'm watching Tron in 3D, on my new 59" Samsung Series 5+ 550 Plasma. 





Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Right now, I'm watching Tron in 3D, on my new 59" Samsung Series 5+ 550 Plasma.
> 
> View attachment 1026856
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U a married man, PeartFan?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> U a married man, PeartFan?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes, I am. What makes you ask?

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Yes, I am. What makes you ask?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.
> 
> You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.

Click to collapse



Haha....your wife must be Rad!  I meant nothing serious by asking....you just had a single guy kinda vibe.  I am jealous, that's all haha.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha....your wife must be Rad!  I meant nothing serious by asking....you just had a single guy kinda vibe.  I am jealous, that's all haha.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha, it's all good. Yeah, she is pretty cool about it. We've known each other for 27 years, (I feel old), so when it comes to our hobbies, we're both supportive towards each other. The [un]written rule around here, is that when I get myself something, my wife gets something toooo. Conversely, when she gets something for herself, I get zip. When I ask about it, she says "you have that "gi-normous" TV." [ad nauseum]. It's a perfectly healthy arrangement. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## Infekxion (Apr 27, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Haha, it's all good. Yeah, she is pretty cool about it. We've known each other for 27 years, (I feel old), so when it comes to our hobbies, we're both supportive towards each other. The [un]written rule around here, is that when I get myself something, my wife gets something toooo. Conversely, when she gets something for herself, I get zip. When I ask about it, she says "you have that [ginornous] TV."
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.
> 
> You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro!

Sent from a Galaxy Device


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

Infekxion said:


> I know that feel bro!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Device

Click to collapse



What's up Chris! Decided to dust off XDA?

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Haha, it's all good. Yeah, she is pretty cool about it. We've known each other for 27 years, (I feel old), so when it comes to our hobbies, we're both supportive towards each other. The [un]written rule around here, is that when I get myself something, my wife gets something toooo. Conversely, when she gets something for herself, I get zip. When I ask about it, she says "you have that "gi-normous" TV." [ad nauseum]. It's a perfectly healthy arrangement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.
> 
> You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.

Click to collapse



Wow...we're kindred spirits.  My marriage works very much the same.  But I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...we're kindred spirits.  My marriage works very much the same.  But I wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I feel the same. I love my wife. She's my bestie. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## Infekxion (Apr 27, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> What's up Chris! Decided to dust off XDA?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.
> 
> You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.

Click to collapse



Not to much, man. Sitting here messing around with the new Linux distro and trying to figure out why tapatalk is the new king of force closes.

Sent from a Galaxy Device


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

Infekxion said:


> Not to much, man. Sitting here messing around with the new Linux distro and trying to figure out why tapatalk is the new king of force closes.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Device

Click to collapse



Huh, so it's not just me then. I almost posted a thread to see what reaction id get.

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## Infekxion (Apr 27, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Huh, so it's not just me then. I almost posted a thread to see what reaction id get.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.
> 
> You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.

Click to collapse



Nope, I've talk to a couple others about it and it seems to be a problem all around.

Sent from a Galaxy Device


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

Infekxion said:


> Nope, I've talk to a couple others about it and it seems to be a problem all around.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy Device

Click to collapse



Good to know. I'm going to contact a senior mod. I may create a thread about this issue. 

To the OP: Sorry for hi-jacking your thread.  

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## TheAtheistOtaku (Apr 27, 2012)

Installing Ubuntu 12.04 alongside my windows 7 installation

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## wowo1110 (Apr 27, 2012)

Studying for finals


----------



## neo.ank (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm coding my final project.. stuck at implementation of AES ..

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 27, 2012)

Feeding my cat.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (Apr 27, 2012)

Laying in bed thinking about skipping my only one class I have today.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium App


----------



## crimson12 (Apr 27, 2012)

I2IEAILiiTY said:


> Laying in bed thinking about skipping my only one class I have today.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I skipped my last class of the semester too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koisnahpls (Apr 27, 2012)

lol watching your post


----------



## lamborg (Apr 27, 2012)

just browsing around xda.


----------



## superbeak (Apr 28, 2012)

Watching fringe,bunming around the house.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

Watching my nephew
So my sister owes me lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## thelowend (Apr 28, 2012)

Currently trying to establish a study schedule for finals week, figuring out how to properly review an experiment and looking for a Samsung Fascinate. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 28, 2012)

Seeking a good abstract hd wallpaper.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2012)

Drinking some beers, helping out some dude with a PC Modding project on overclock.net, running through xda, and generally enjoying myself.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xxmercxx (Apr 28, 2012)

Just stuffed a black and mild wine with that canibas, and getting lifted

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 28, 2012)

browsing around and waiting for reply.


----------



## enekho (Apr 28, 2012)

Playing Super Monday Night Combat!!! Awww yeaahhh


----------



## AC DC (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats creepy 

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Biking on the road while on XDA app yeah so not safe but I'm in the middle of nowhere and no cars around. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## superbeak (Apr 29, 2012)

Sittin on the floor. Channel flipping maybe I get on the computer.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 29, 2012)

Forrest, Forrest Gump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Apr 29, 2012)

Dancing to techno 80's music...


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Apr 29, 2012)

About to do the insanity workout

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Dancing to techno 80's music...

Click to collapse



And typing....impressive.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 29, 2012)

Downloading dubstep


----------



## Mr_Death (Apr 29, 2012)

Chilling out to some music )


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 29, 2012)

In the mall, surfing again on free wifi.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 29, 2012)

Reading manga 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## SinfulSauce (Apr 29, 2012)

Watching ioslivetv.com


----------



## iok1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Waiting for my internet connection to come back,  oh wait. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 29, 2012)

Trying to sleep ...........

Sent from a X8 using my thumbs


----------



## superbeak (Apr 30, 2012)

Waitig for my laundry to finish.

Sent from my Incredible using XDA


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 30, 2012)

Keep this thread clean  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

*Mod edit:* Quite right. Posts deleted.


----------



## SinfulSauce (Apr 30, 2012)

Getting ready to take a shower..


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 30, 2012)

Dealing with my gf, who just got her period. Thank you vicodins

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Holding down my office chair


----------



## dmcgrath009 (Apr 30, 2012)

Posting in this thread 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmcgrath009 (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I'm wondering why I am not doing something more productive while at work than posting in this thread also yes I'm posting in it again.  

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SinfulSauce (Apr 30, 2012)

Planning and plotting to leave iphone for android. Sooo
excited!


----------



## nerotNS (Apr 30, 2012)

SinfulSauce said:


> Planning and plotting to leave iphone for android. Sooo
> excited!

Click to collapse



Why is thinking necessary? I will help you: Just throw the iPhone in a volcano and get a GNex you wont be disappointed 

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

nerot said:


> Why is thinking necessary? I will help you: Just throw the iPhone in a volcano and get a Galaxy SII you wont be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium

Click to collapse



*fixed

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SinfulSauce (Apr 30, 2012)

Did not say thinking I said plotting and planning. I'm waiting for the HTC One X to come out May 6th. Trading in all my crap to get it.


----------



## nerotNS (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> *fixed
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Well I supposed that isn't a bad idea but I would then wait a bit more for the S3

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## stressfreesoul (May 1, 2012)

...but then you might as well wait for the (Insert generic A.I. phone name here) to come out...
I'm listening to some slammin dubstep at full volume, at midnight, in a terraced house....


----------



## SinfulSauce (May 1, 2012)

Well it's my first droid so since its the only one
That's caught my eye (HTC One X) I'm going with it.
All phones have pros & cons some more bad then good but
I will stand by my choice and only hope for the best.


----------



## stressfreesoul (May 1, 2012)

SinfulSauce said:


> Well it's my first droid so since its the only one
> That's caught my eye (HTC One X) I'm going with it.
> All phones have pros & cons some more bad then good but
> I will stand by my choice and only hope for the best.

Click to collapse



You'll not be disappointed. Its hard to be with any of the new micro-laptops these days...
I'm now listening to Ginger Pubes by Cookie Monster....


----------



## SinfulSauce (May 1, 2012)

stressfreesoul said:


> You'll not be disappointed. Its hard to be with any of the new micro-laptops these days...
> I'm now listening to Ginger Pubes by Cookie Monster....

Click to collapse



Ginger what?! My age that sounds really nasty or maybe a disease..
I'm not sure but you have fun with cookie monster.


----------



## kruidtablet (May 1, 2012)

Finished creating a working android azerty keylayout 
Belgian people need to type too


----------



## stressfreesoul (May 1, 2012)

SinfulSauce said:


> Ginger what?! My age that sounds really nasty or maybe a disease..
> I'm not sure but you have fun with cookie monster.

Click to collapse



lol, I'm not exactly young but these Dubstep artists are always quite creative with their names....
I'm now vaping and dropping me night meds....be out for the count in no time....


----------



## Jay Rock (May 1, 2012)

Eating a bagel


----------



## jg2fast (May 1, 2012)

Playing with my new rom

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## mattbradfo (May 1, 2012)

Eating chips & cheese 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

jg2fast said:


> Playing with my new rom
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



As I was scrolling down to the newest posts, I could have sworn yours said "playing with your mom".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

Just noticed on TV, highlights from the OK City basketball game...I thought I was watching a Klan meeting....the entire crowd wore white.  Weird.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## AvengedZombie (May 3, 2012)

Watching the NHL playoffs, surfing the forums.

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## tailsthecat3 (May 3, 2012)

Reading threads while pondering whether or not to buy a galaxy nexus, sell my e4gt.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II via XDA Premium


----------



## shravbits (May 3, 2012)

Browsing play store on my freshly rooted kindle

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## thelowend (May 3, 2012)

Trying to find new music to make a new Pandora station... and studying 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 3, 2012)

Sitting here figuring out wtf I'm going to do about this car. The headgasket started leaking so I figured it was time to upgrade motors. Picked one up and my guy installing it for me. He calls me and tells me I need a new clutch fml! 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## crimson12 (May 3, 2012)

Just finished a genetics exam... now to study for the cell bio exam in 5 hours...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KorayH (May 3, 2012)

trying to figure out how to listen to music on my 2003 Audi.
I want to use oem stereo.
I fed up writing music CDs (Eventough I have a CD changer)
I have a 80GB iPod Classic which I used to use with my Alpine Head Unit laying around. I can buy a dension or xCarlink iPod cable
I have my Xperia Ray that I can use to listen to music via A2DP. (I have to buy an adapter for this one as well)
Or I can ditch both and buy a Tablet and listen to music via A2DP.

And bla bla bla


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 3, 2012)

Workin twistin it up nd browsin the forums ofc. 



Sent from my Maybach s 4g


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 3, 2012)

#2

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## SinfulSauce (May 3, 2012)

Just got off work making plans to sell my iPhone 4S 16 GB for $300 and leaving this post using Siri ....god I'm lazy


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (May 3, 2012)

Lol..... Why am I watching a Lincoln tech infomercial?

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## KorayH (May 3, 2012)

KorayH said:


> trying to figure out how to listen to music on my 2003 Audi.
> I want to use oem stereo.
> I fed up writing music CDs (Eventough I have a CD changer)
> I have a 80GB iPod Classic which I used to use with my Alpine Head Unit laying around. I can buy a dension or xCarlink iPod cable
> ...

Click to collapse



I have managed to decide 
I have bought xCarlink iPod cable which can be extended via bluetooth later on.
Than I bought it online.

Cheers


----------



## droidzika (May 3, 2012)

I got an iPod interface for my Prius...a little glitchie but better than the alternative

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7, Using XDA. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## SinfulSauce (May 3, 2012)

I'm sitting in confusion. Just seen some of the galaxy SIII now I don't know if I want it or the HTC One X ?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 4, 2012)

Waiting the rain to fall down.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachi91 (May 4, 2012)

most of the things the GS3 has going for it is all software.. and it's ugly imo
I'm just excited to read about all the complains with software/hardware issues it has when actual people get their hands on it.

Anyways

I'm eating a brownie before taking a dump and going to sleep


----------



## Jay Rock (May 4, 2012)

Putting a banana in my mouth


----------



## crimson12 (May 4, 2012)

Trying out the new SwiftKey beta... So far I'm loving it. Although I do wish that it integrated the ICS voice to text you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SinfulSauce (May 4, 2012)

Getting ready for work...


----------



## SysGhost (May 4, 2012)

Stuffing breakfast in my head through the food hatch, hoping it'll land in the food dissolver further down, while reading and catching up in various forums I'm active in.


----------



## haramizuki (May 4, 2012)

browsing xda, testing my battery. waiting for 1hr screen time. lol


----------



## libopenggggg (May 4, 2012)

thank u

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using xda premium


----------



## mznatnat (May 4, 2012)

Trying to figure out why they have an Avatar (Blue) Fleshlight????
That's just nasty...


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

mznatnat said:


> Trying to figure out why they have an Avatar (Blue) Fleshlight????
> That's just nasty...

Click to collapse



:what: wut? 

&& Going to work 

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## themacman1000 (May 4, 2012)

Trying out the DNS Tech Pack, eating a cookie and listening to Röyksopp.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)

checking new threads and updates


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 4, 2012)

Checking out SGS 3

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## thelowend (May 4, 2012)

mznatnat said:


> Trying to figure out why they have an Avatar (Blue) Fleshlight????
> That's just nasty...

Click to collapse



What the heck are you doing? 

Waiting to take my last final. 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## phelanz34 (May 4, 2012)

supposedly working....in a lab....but nothing is going on lol


----------



## killersloth (May 4, 2012)

Laying around on the couch, too lazy to go hide in the garage.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## mznatnat (May 5, 2012)

JonnyStreetz said:


> :what: wut?
> 
> && Going to work
> 
> Sent from my Maybach s 4G

Click to collapse



Link removed at the request of PeartFan40.


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 5, 2012)

mznatnat said:


> This link is in violation of XDA rules concerning pornography.
> 
> O-O Please remove that link...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 5, 2012)

Just sitting here with the biggest smile on my face haha. Just picked up my car and it drives great with the new clutch and new motor. Can't wait until the brake in period is over so I can see how the motor really performs.

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## Jay Rock (May 5, 2012)

Watching Scarface


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 5, 2012)

@ the Hospital 

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## stamatis (May 5, 2012)

JonnyStreetz said:


> @ the Hospital
> 
> Sent from my Maybach s 4G

Click to collapse



Is that so? Hope is nothing serious and you can go back to your house very soon..

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 5, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Is that so? Hope is nothing serious and you can go back to your house very soon..
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks nd yeah my father is dying from cancer :/ haven't been able to see him yet....

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 5, 2012)

One last episode of "According to Jim" and I'm off to bed  I have to work tomorrow


----------



## Koizuma (May 5, 2012)

testing out a new kernel update while browsing XDA and watching some Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Jay Rock (May 5, 2012)

Watching Chronicle


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 6, 2012)

Waiting in line for drinks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 6, 2012)

Checking my 9 email accounts.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Waiting in line for drinks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And while you're posting, four other people got served. :beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## hongromeo (May 6, 2012)

hi everyone, im from vietnam


----------



## RomWiz (May 6, 2012)

Watching youtube

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2012)

Watching theync dot you know what


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

JonnyStreetz said:


> Thanks nd yeah my father is dying from cancer :/ haven't been able to see him yet....
> 
> Sent from my Maybach s 4G

Click to collapse



Damn that's sad 
I hope things get better for you soon


----------



## PaganAng3l (May 6, 2012)

Posting on page 420 (giggity) of the "Post what you're doing right now" thread, waiting for the girlfriend to finish dinner, and quite successfully trolling a girl on facebook who needs it more than central Africa needs healthcare.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA


----------



## scuzzbag87 (May 7, 2012)

Taking a poop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## exb0 (May 7, 2012)

freaking out cause I compiled a clean cm9 build in an hour :3


----------



## terifish (May 7, 2012)

waiting..
yeah, waiting for CM9 to be released for my SGW


----------



## anjin75 (May 7, 2012)

Drinking my first three-in-one coffee of the day (and of the week)

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using XDA


----------



## NelsonTheMoron (May 7, 2012)

Talking to my Ex on FB, but she is just getting pissed at me for no reason. I don't even know why I am typing this on here, but I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Jay Rock (May 7, 2012)

NelsonTheMoron said:


> Talking to my Ex on FB, but she is just getting pissed at me for no reason. I don't even know why I am typing this on here, but I don't really care anymore.

Click to collapse



That's how they always are.


----------



## killersloth (May 8, 2012)

Not sleeping at 5am

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## CXENTE (May 8, 2012)

Wondering should i get the at&t one X.... Itll be my first HTC phone ever... Hmm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 8, 2012)

Eating a yakisoba

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 8, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> That's how they always are.

Click to collapse



Agreed  

I'm drinking coffee, I think I have a fevere


----------



## Android311 (May 8, 2012)

Sleeeping zzzzzz zzzz 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Mcfly_ (May 8, 2012)

waiting for pizza


----------



## prime_225 (May 8, 2012)

I am typing this post...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 8, 2012)

Watching x-men 1st class

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## neo.ank (May 8, 2012)

Compiling my linux kernel..

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Alien Morph5 (May 8, 2012)

Playing mw3  

Sent from a UFO!!


----------



## iok1 (May 8, 2012)

Booting into cm7 after struggling with titanium.


----------



## RGNDI (May 8, 2012)

Trying to figure out my GTalk Delays!


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## shravbits (May 9, 2012)

Playing Scramble with Friends....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ESiR (May 9, 2012)

try to find a workaround for the problem that pptp cannot be established on ICS 4.0.4


----------



## thelowend (May 9, 2012)

Doing a defensive driving course for my job. Also brainstorming things to do this summer besides work. 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Jay Rock (May 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wish my birds would not be so crazy...


----------



## Orange_furball (May 9, 2012)

Trying to find a good siri alternative for android. My friend got an iPhone and him and siri are being jerks bragging in school.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Venom0642 (May 9, 2012)

I'm playing Ultima Online.


----------



## Flux-Dev (May 9, 2012)

Working on some graphix


----------



## kuplee (May 9, 2012)

flashing a new rom for my sg s2


----------



## chbea (May 9, 2012)

dreaming.. burn time


----------



## prime_225 (May 9, 2012)

Browsing XDA. What else would I do?


----------



## GS3Central (May 9, 2012)

*Writing Articles*

Writing articles for my Galaxy S3 website.


----------



## TheArc (May 9, 2012)

Derp derp lol finding a few interesting stuff ...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 9, 2012)

Draining my battery

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (May 9, 2012)

Waiting for a call and lying on my sofa...

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 9, 2012)

Sat in my flat unable to stop thinking of the wonderful woman I've recently met and wondering whether she feels the same way I do.

Whoever reads this first is the first person I've shared this with at all


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 9, 2012)

Lying in my bed feeling like sh*t


----------



## ArmorD (May 9, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Sat in my flat unable to stop thinking of the wonderful woman I've recently met and wondering whether she feels the same way I do.
> 
> Whoever reads this first is the first person I've shared this with at all

Click to collapse



Know that feeling, brah. Wish you good luck 

 I'm watching tv and not sure if I'm able to ho sleep yet... My friend insisted me to take a shot of Jack Nicholson mixed with some Red Bull... Worth it 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## neo.ank (May 9, 2012)

Reading about best & worst ways to commit suicide ..

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## jfitzy88 (May 9, 2012)

Droppin a deuce


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (May 9, 2012)

Laying in bed browsing xda.

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## TYKIx (May 10, 2012)

Trying to root my phone some how I ended up here...

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## jmcclue (May 10, 2012)

Reading this post......duh lol

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## I2IEAILiiTY (May 10, 2012)

Taking another dump.
Diarrhea...FUUUUUUUUUUUU

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EarthquakeXS (May 10, 2012)

looking for a new theme


----------



## tawon (May 10, 2012)

find info about sony xperia s price range on my country


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 10, 2012)

Playing with my little pupps. 

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## crimson12 (May 10, 2012)

2000 calories and 1 hour later, I have just finished meal 1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theshawty (May 10, 2012)

Bought slideit from play for a dollar 

 awesome keyboard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (May 10, 2012)

holy avocado....2000??!!

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## slow_DC4 (May 11, 2012)

Sitting outside of a classroom, waiting for my final to start

Sent from 234 Elm Street


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

Watching this, and LMAO...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ1Lkd7lkJo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I almost spit out my drink at 2:40
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (May 11, 2012)

Sleeping........   

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## nerotNS (May 11, 2012)

Preparing for school -.-

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## scuzzbag87 (May 11, 2012)

Crying and begging my wife to come back 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

scuzzbag87 said:


> Crying and begging my wife to come back
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't bother.  




I live vicariously through estranged husbands.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 11, 2012)

Promoting my website


----------



## haramizuki (May 11, 2012)

blogging and reading posts on xda  using tapatalk.

thinking whether or not to stay on stock rom or try fluxi kernel


----------



## Timir1972 (May 11, 2012)

I'm waiting to download the new ROM Anarkia: Cool:


----------



## mr.sniggles (May 11, 2012)

flashing franco.kernel on my HOX... *fingersXed* ^^


----------



## AvengedZombie (May 11, 2012)

About to spend my entire paycheck on monthly bills. Isn't being an adult grand?

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## scuzzbag87 (May 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's worth it. She's an amazing girl and I'd give anything to spend the rest of my life with her again. Thers a slight chance she might take me back. This girl is unlike any other girl I have ever met, seen or heard of just genuinely amazing in every way and couldn't ask for anyone else. I wish I could tell u all the reasons but it  would take a long ass post and more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

scuzzbag87 said:


> She's worth it. She's an amazing girl and I'd give anything to spend the rest of my life with her again. Thers a slight chance she might take me back. This girl is unlike any other girl I have ever met, seen or heard of just genuinely amazing in every way and couldn't ask for anyone else. I wish I could tell u all the reasons but it  would take a long ass post and more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



That's cool, man.  Nice for you to be so open.  I was just being cheeky.  Best of luck, I do hope you get what you want 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## lamborg (May 11, 2012)

checking out some threads here on xda


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 11, 2012)

Watching killer elite.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## josefcrist (May 11, 2012)

At work.


----------



## RomWiz (May 11, 2012)

Watching hockey 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## liqwidzero (May 11, 2012)

Working while paying bills. I hate money so much.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

One of many smoke breaks at work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## droidzika (May 11, 2012)

Trying to figure out how the contacts and incoming call picture of andy/droid disappeared ..Im only seeing the silly silhouette now 

Yeah..this is caused by theme changing..


----------



## Froid (May 12, 2012)

Trying to figure out what happened to my face.

Sent from Galaxy Note


----------



## crimson12 (May 12, 2012)

Postmaster X2 said:


> holy avocado....2000??!!
> 
> Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.

Click to collapse



Yes sir, part of my intermittent fasting post workout meal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (May 12, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Yes sir, part of my intermittent fasting post workout meal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice... I'm in my spinning phase... my weight lifting days are over.


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

Grading literary terms tests

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

Taking screen shots 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Taking screen shots
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hulk doesn't like Google search bars on his head.  Do not make him mad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hulk doesn't like Google search bars on his head.  Do not make him mad.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



From the looks of it, he's already furious


----------



## lamborg (May 12, 2012)

just browsing around XDA checking some new threads.


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 12, 2012)

Waiting in the cinema for the film to start.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## E \V o T lR i X ™ 3lD (May 12, 2012)

reply with no answer...
and listening to music


----------



## droidzika (May 12, 2012)

You are OUT!!!!!!


----------



## haramizuki (May 12, 2012)

blogging while waiting for hydrog3n's new rom update


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 12, 2012)

Placing some ads on ebay

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## dermatze2k (May 12, 2012)

hearing music


----------



## crimson12 (May 12, 2012)

Postmaster X2 said:


> Nice... I'm in my spinning phase... my weight lifting days are over.

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with that, at least you're staying busy right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (May 12, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, at least you're staying busy right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



  Absolutely.. if I can't stay healthy I can't flash ROMs


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Watching the M3 rock festival on HDNet...all day!  Stryper is on right now, blast from my past!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## axne1 (May 12, 2012)

At the cribbo banging music! 

sent from a Android device 
I'm always on!


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching the M3 rock festival on HDNet...all day!  Stryper is on right now, blast from my past!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Taken back...back in time! 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

10 Post Rule: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/

XDA Marketplace Rules: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/market-place-rules-updated/

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 12, 2012)

chodakha said:


> watching inception

Click to collapse



dude i was watching that also :O Its a kind of magic 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Tachi91 (May 12, 2012)

looking for something besides work to pass the time


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Lynch Mob on HDNet...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SimonTS (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching the M3 rock festival on HDNet...all day!  Stryper is on right now, blast from my past!

Click to collapse




That takes me back to - haven't heard Stryper and their Christian rock in well over a decade I doubt.

Just got back gone from a date with an amazing woman, hoping it's the start of something really good


----------



## Lizman (May 12, 2012)

Procrastinating instead of typing up my thesis and learning for my exams


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 13, 2012)

chodakha said:


> watching inception

Click to collapse



It never gets old


----------



## MeFFii (May 13, 2012)

Im watching tv right now haha

Writing with GT-I9000 & Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (May 13, 2012)

Driving

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Jay Rock (May 14, 2012)

Watching Will Smith movies on TV


----------



## iamaniff (May 14, 2012)

I'm new here 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2012)

Irc chat 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 14, 2012)

Working.  Apparently. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezys (May 14, 2012)

Studying for an exam..apparently
Why XDA take me away from my books?Why???xD

Inviato dal mio Galaxy S...uper Sayan usando Tapatalk-2.


----------



## deviler (May 14, 2012)

Sleeping


----------



## ludeawakening (May 14, 2012)

I am currently standing here on my phone on xda while I'm supposed to be managing the guys here at this small company called Pepsi. Lol 

Sent from my Incredible using XDA


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (May 14, 2012)

Laying on the couch.

sent from my GoogleGlasses using xda premium.


----------



## Skyღ (May 14, 2012)

Installing roms and browsing through XDA forum , why else will I not post here? o3o


----------



## Fazettit (May 14, 2012)

Just flashed my HTC ONE S and waiting for a boot loop 

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------




Fazettit said:


> Just flashed my HTC ONE S and waiting for a boot loop

Click to collapse



Puuuh - devices booted normaly.

Seems TrickDroid 3.1 works fine, but rosie landscape doesn't 

Now I'll off and be back to my regular work


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Perposely maikeng taipeng missteks


----------



## js74 (May 14, 2012)

Enjoying my GT-I9001! 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

js74 said:


> Enjoying my GT-I9001!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA

Click to collapse



Reding ubout udder peeple njoiying GT-I9001s aind steel maiking taipeng meesteks perpesly


----------



## js74 (May 14, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Reding ubout udder peeple njoiying GT-I9001s aind steel maiking taipeng meesteks perpesly

Click to collapse



LMAO 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 14, 2012)

Watching a WRC Portugal 2012

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 14, 2012)

Studying for AP tests.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Wocheeng teevee aind steel goeeng strawng awn thu taipeng meesteks


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2012)

Suspending my Mom's prepaid phone that I bought Her to use while She's in the hospital...


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## brainvision (May 14, 2012)

*absolutely nothing!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

brainvision said:


> *absolutely nothing!*

Click to collapse



War! Who! Yeah!

What is it goood forr, absolutely nothing!

Ahahahehehahahahan

Lol. Rush Hour ftw


----------



## mallen462 (May 17, 2012)

Laughing at the post above

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (May 17, 2012)

Watching TV

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

Giving my birds treats (broccoli, orange slices and  avi cakes)

Sent from my GT-N7000 uavising Tapatalk


----------



## shadow65781 (May 17, 2012)

Contemplating the loss of Kitty, my 11 yr old cat. 

Don't bait the trolls.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 17, 2012)

Hiding and taking a break at work. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## PureLogic (May 17, 2012)

On my way to work 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## coshua (May 17, 2012)

watching asian drama movie then i need a break hey i am here now


----------



## crimson12 (May 17, 2012)

At the gym early today. No one here but me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Waiting for something to reply back to on here

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Reading my posts from last night.

Man, I need to sleep more.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## fallen9999 (May 17, 2012)

my 8th post


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 17, 2012)

Updating my apps on itunes.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Macedonicus (May 18, 2012)

my 8th post.


----------



## thelowend (May 18, 2012)

Finding cards for a Magic deck and hoping my paycheck has come.

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Watching Conan on Letterman.  CBS-1, NBC-0

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching Conan on Letterman.  CBS-1, NBC-0
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Must be an imposter, I'm at work right now..... 

Ba Dum Tshhh.... 
Thankyou thankyou...  I'm here all week. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Must be an imposter, I'm at work right now.....
> 
> Ba Dum Tshhh....
> Thankyou thankyou...  I'm here all week.
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn...got me.

Letterman is giving him pretty much the whole show...good stuff.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iamaniff (May 18, 2012)

Trying to flash custom rom... But failed haizz

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 18, 2012)

waiting for this chopper to get back to base so i can relax


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> waiting for this chopper to get back to base so i can relax

Click to collapse



Dude...I live 10 miles from a military base...flyovers occur so much here...mostly right after the kids are asleep...cue the Blackhawks.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude...I live 10 miles from a military base...flyovers occur so much here...mostly right after the kids are asleep...cue the Blackhawks.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



i know my sister lives in alabama right by the chopper base they go all day and night  i am an air comm specialist  and my heli had to go get a guy that was ejected from a rollover  the sooner they get back the more xda i can read lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i know my sister lives in alabama right by the chopper base they go all day and night  i am an air comm specialist  and my heli had to go get a guy that was ejected from a rollover  the sooner they get back the more xda i can read lol

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 18, 2012)

My job is less exciting. I have to clean this **** now... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> My job is less exciting. I have to clean this **** now...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



What is that?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 18, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> My job is less exciting. I have to clean this **** now...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



we can trade for sure lol!


----------



## rmkilc (May 18, 2012)

Counting hams jump ovtr fhhd zZzZzZzZ

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

rmkilc said:


> Counting hams jump ovtr fhhd zZzZzZzZ
> 
> Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



!^u drunk?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> !^u drunk?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ahhhhh landed safe! anyway i will be more than drunk tomorrow night at the mma fights


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's a sieve. Separates big pieces of nuts and smaller ones. I hate my job  

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 18, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> It's a sieve. Separates big pieces of nuts and smaller ones. I hate my job
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



i do too lol!


----------



## *Telcontar* (May 18, 2012)

browsing forum, listening radio stream, drinking some energy tea


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Waiting for my ride home

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 18, 2012)

Sat in a cafe watching the beautiful woman I want so badly make coffees and smile at me in the way that she knows does funny things to my heart


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Sat in a cafe watching the beautiful woman I want so badly make coffees and smile at me in the way that she knows does funny things to my heart

Click to collapse



Elizabeth? 


Lol. I'm sure the whole of the XDA OT knows about u and Elizabeth by now


----------



## SimonTS (May 18, 2012)

Good. I need to share with somebody and you guys feel like family most of the time


----------



## NaeNegriTech (May 18, 2012)

Working on some hardware repairs, drinking some Monster Rojo Tea ..


----------



## themacman1000 (May 19, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to effectively scratch the inside of my mouth. I really hate allergies... 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Trying to figure out how to effectively scratch the inside of my mouth. I really hate allergies...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Chew on sandpaper dude.  Do I have to think of everything?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 19, 2012)

Replying all my pm's
________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Posting in this thread obviously 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## scuzzbag87 (May 19, 2012)

Listening to music and working out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Listening to Payphone and checking through those off-topic threads. xD


----------



## thelowend (May 19, 2012)

Swooning over the fact that the DX2 has finally gotten ICS in the form of CM9!!!

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leionnofairy (May 19, 2012)

replying ur post


----------



## AstoneyPunk (May 19, 2012)

watching movie


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 19, 2012)

I just finished watching final episode of Supernatural season 7.. I was a bit disappointed as the episode was a bit boring except the ending. Episode 21 & 22 on the other hand were perfect..


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Posting in this thread obviously
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



No way? Why don't you tell me more?!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 19, 2012)

Bayern - Chelsea & beer. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bayern - Chelsea & beer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bayern ftw


----------



## nerotNS (May 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bayern - Chelsea & beer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



T'was a nice game...but Chelsea pwned anyway 

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (May 19, 2012)

Watching He-Man. Like a boss.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## thelowend (May 20, 2012)

Playing with my dad's Nexus...really can't say I'm impressed....

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (May 20, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Playing with my dad's Nexus...really can't say I'm impressed....
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funny you say that..I've been watching some reviews on the nexus..can't say I was impressed either.


----------



## thelowend (May 20, 2012)

droidzika said:


> Funny you say that..I've been watching some reviews on the nexus..can't say I was impressed either.

Click to collapse



The design is nice: the body is super light. It is slightly wider and taller than my X2 which does make typing a lot raiser. To me the screen quality looks the same but video quality on the Nexus is better. 4G absolutely flies past 3G but not enough to make me drop cash for it.
Obviously the device will be better when it gets another kernel and rom but right now I'm disappointed.


Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo.ank (May 20, 2012)

Studying the encryption algorithms for my thesis ..

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

neo.ank said:


> Studying the encryption algorithms for my thesis ..
> 
> Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, you lost me at "Studying". 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## droidzika (May 20, 2012)

Just placed the taskbar on top of the desktop in my laptop. Now I feel like I have a gigantic cell phone in front of my face


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Just installed S-Voice and am now having fun talking to it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PureLogic (May 20, 2012)

CCleaner time...


----------



## finAndroid (May 20, 2012)

I'm reading to school physics test.


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Listening to Aggers and Tuffers chatting drivel while they attempt to commentate on the cricket between England and the West Indies.

Great way to spend a lazy Sunday


----------



## stamatis (May 20, 2012)

finAndroid said:


> I'm reading to school physics test.

Click to collapse



I am reading for school mathematics test...

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (May 20, 2012)

Watching the season finale of Southland, in bed with an ice cold rockstar original flava, missus next to me building a cheeky joint. Lifes good 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (May 21, 2012)

Writing a personal statement essay


----------



## AndroidWolfX1 (May 21, 2012)

Currently doing homework and downloading some roms onto my HTC Amaze.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 21, 2012)

Eating some cinnamon-sugar oatmeal, drinking a nice cold glass of milk, and getting ready to watch Game of Thrones.


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 21, 2012)

Eating salt & vinegar Pringles® and drinking chocolate milk.


"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premiero!


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 21, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> CCleaner time...

Click to collapse



Great utility. That's what I use.


"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premiero!


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2012)

Jamming to some very fast paced music mix!


----------



## goompas (May 21, 2012)

I read the forum at work waiting for the bugs reported to improve.


----------



## 5.56nato (May 21, 2012)

posting while listening Anthrax

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## chemist80 (May 21, 2012)

Watching a documentary on the nuclear bomb and posting here

Sent from my Xoom using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

Pretending to work.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 21, 2012)

Just about to go to bed


----------



## yergo88 (May 22, 2012)

just chilled with my buddies, now im making a roasted then fried chicken and rice


----------



## droidzika (May 22, 2012)

looking for an ad removal app..ideas?

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## jr_718 (May 22, 2012)

yergo88 said:


> just chilled with my buddies, now im making a roasted then fried chicken and rice

Click to collapse



Wait

 Wait you roast the chicken then fry it?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (May 22, 2012)

Writing a personal statement essay


----------



## thelowend (May 22, 2012)

Dealing with my massive nasal congestion and itchy eyes... I hate this time of year!

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 22, 2012)

Cakin with my potential boo thang lol 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## katmad (May 22, 2012)

I'm sleeping at my work.


----------



## Adauth (May 22, 2012)

Playing online poker.


----------



## mon5trum (May 22, 2012)

Watching robot chicken yeah!!!!

Sent from my Wildfire S


----------



## RomWiz (May 22, 2012)

Waiting............

Skickat från min LG-P970 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## deekortiz3 (May 22, 2012)

Messing with Google Play Music. Moving contacts from EVO 4G to ET4G.


----------



## blade30p (May 22, 2012)

katmad said:


> I'm sleeping at my work.

Click to collapse



That gets my vote for best comment yet!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## good4y0u (May 22, 2012)

Sitting in chem watching my teacher waste time until the end of the class....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RehannaHon (May 22, 2012)

thinking what i should do


----------



## wilbso (May 22, 2012)

Replying to this thread (DUH) 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Dealing with my massive nasal congestion and itchy eyes... I hate this time of year!
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



allergies suck.


----------



## PureLogic (May 23, 2012)

about to search the fridge for something to munch


----------



## EvoCM7fTw420 (May 23, 2012)

Watching Tosh.0 smoking a bowl texting my gf and replying to this thread using tapatalk 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## rssantiago (May 23, 2012)

writing my 10th post to xdadevelopers


----------



## Orange_furball (May 23, 2012)

EvoCM7fTw420 said:


> Watching Tosh.0 smoking a bowl texting my gf and replying to this thread using tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6

Click to collapse



Lol

Watching storage wars. This show gets old quickly 

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Having a beer and cigarette...looking at the stars.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jay Rock (May 23, 2012)

Stressing out


----------



## blkout01 (May 23, 2012)

destroying my F5 key as I wait for my Evo Lte...


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 23, 2012)

Watching Seinfeld. Sweeeeeet!!!

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 23, 2012)

Texting my ex gf she wants me back even though she has a new bf smh 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## shravbits (May 23, 2012)

Listening to We Are Young

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (May 23, 2012)

Looking at stupid people trying to get attention with LMS updates on Facebook. /FACEPALM


----------



## thelowend (May 23, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Looking at stupid people trying to get attention with LMS updates on Facebook. /FACEPALM

Click to collapse



Those kinds of FB posts need a punch in the ****ing face button...

Trying to fall asleep

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Having a beer and cigarette...looking at the stars.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Same here

High five

* iTouched Epic


----------



## FreebordMAD (May 23, 2012)

Trying to promote my dying game on Play Store


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

FreebordMAD said:


> Trying to promote my dying game on Play Store

Click to collapse



Rule number one...don't make customer ask for link.  Provide.

Billy Mays would have shouted the link at me 4 times just while I type this.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 23, 2012)

Working... So ducking tiring and boring... I need to find a new job, and summer demands it. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Same here
> 
> High five
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android311 (May 23, 2012)

Getting ready for my new job training....yay! 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

kinda killed my phone  got it working now but it doesn't recognize my SIM card 
trying to find out why it wont recognize ???


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 23, 2012)

On the bus to work.

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamaniff (May 23, 2012)

Tweet something on twitter

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## keriix (May 23, 2012)

Getting ready to reply my mentions on twitter !


----------



## iamaniff (May 23, 2012)

keriix said:


> Getting ready to reply my mentions on twitter !

Click to collapse



Whats your Twitter? Kikiiki

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## thakur90 (May 23, 2012)

Lying on bed surfing through xda... Thinking about the dreadful exam tomorrow!! 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## deviler (May 23, 2012)

Listening some crap from my math teacher


----------



## thelowend (May 24, 2012)

Watching The Middle

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crash_b. (May 24, 2012)

Working ): 6,5 hours to go...

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

11:59pm here...polishing of a few beers.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 24, 2012)

crash_b. said:


> Working ): 6,5 hours to go...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Play R800i

Click to collapse



Same but I have 4:40 to go  

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo.ank (May 24, 2012)

Hospitalized  
Trying to kill evry single second ..

Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

neo.ank said:


> Hospitalized
> Trying to kill evry single second ..
> 
> Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above

Click to collapse



Get well soon mate!!


----------



## droidzika (May 24, 2012)

I'm surprised the nurse lets you use a cellphone. get well soon !

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## droidzika (May 24, 2012)

lunch..bleh


Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## thelowend (May 24, 2012)

Eating lunch after a great leg workout

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamdavidson (May 24, 2012)

Waiting 15 minutes until work is over so I can go home.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using xda premium


----------



## DiSrUpTeRnL (May 24, 2012)

just flashed my desire s with blindice rom v8.
and the way my wife is looking at me now, time to go to bed but not for sleeping


----------



## keriix (May 25, 2012)

Charging my phone now 

And then preparing to download a new rom!! Awesome ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Oh just trol...I mean nothing, nothing mods....ahem, what?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Alien Morph5 (May 25, 2012)

Adding some hours on ffxiii trying to get closer to the platinum trophy 

Sent from a UFO!!


----------



## Jearo-id (May 25, 2012)

*urroni cornelius,*

Try to read CAPTCHA to reply this Thread


----------



## neo.ank (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Get well soon mate!!

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy..




droidzika said:


> I'm surprised the nurse lets you use a cellphone. get well soon !
> 
> Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.

Click to collapse



 Thnks for you wishes  

Yupp..if they didn't, boredom would've killed me..



Doesn't matter from where I send it, what matters is written above


----------



## BayuDroidz (May 25, 2012)

drafting operations budget.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Hoisting my last beer for the night...1am...gotta work in the morn.  -20f where I work...ice cream ftw.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## thelowend (May 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hoisting my last beer for the night...1am...gotta work in the morn.  -20f where I work...ice cream ftw.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Good god I would LOVE to be in that temperature...I'm on warehouse duty all day and in here its about 90-95°. 

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevemotto (May 25, 2012)

thelowend said:


> here its about 90-95°.
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm guessing that's an exaggeration o-0

Currently studying for maths test next Thursday.... derp

Sent from my Legend


----------



## blade30p (May 25, 2012)

Watching prison break s01, finally.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Watching prison break s01, finally.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 how did u get it so early


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Just finished downloading...







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## blade30p (May 25, 2012)

Playing football with my dog....
Gotta say it's absofknlutely gorgeous outside. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (May 25, 2012)

reading new topics here on xda


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

At work about to unload a semi full of ice cream.  Stalling, with a smoke.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At work about to unload a semi full of ice cream.  Stalling, with a smoke.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Send some icecream


----------



## conantroutman (May 25, 2012)

Praying for rain.......  or death. 

Preferably death...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Praying for rain.......  or death.
> 
> Preferably death...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Its been raining here for a week solid.:banghead: You're more than welcome to some of it.  


Being popular online is like sitting at the cool table in the cafeteria at a mental hospital.

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premiero!


----------



## killersloth (May 26, 2012)

Ate 2 arbys sandwiches, wishing I had 17 more...

Munchies 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

Drinking beer in my friend's backyard

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 26, 2012)

Watching Csi New York and drinking!!!

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 26, 2012)

Super excited because earlier I put down a deposit for a new place. I'm finally moving out at the age of 22 lol,picking up the keys Sunday night after work then moving Tuesday. 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## saywhatt (May 26, 2012)

Im laughing at my kitty. He just finished his meal and now he's sleeping in an ice cream container 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (May 26, 2012)

What is that your feeding the kitty?
Cute kitten btw 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (May 26, 2012)

Locked into the age old battle of Man Vs. Self-Assembly Furniture (with Chinese Instructions).....


----------



## PureLogic (May 27, 2012)

looking for a specific shirt in the closet


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

Laughing.

I turned on the Lawrence Welk show as a joke, and my 6 year old daughter asked me..."is this America's Funniest Videos?"  That's my girl.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Strike_Eagle (May 27, 2012)

I am just wondering why i do so bad at typing in Typing Master, i can do like 70 WPM on 10fastfinger, but not like in the Essay mode, when there are so many words that i have never seen before, it drag my speed down in order to have high accuracy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> I am just wondering why i do so bad at typing in Typing Master, i can do like 70 WPM on 10fastfinger, but not like in the Essay mode, when there are so many words that i have never seen before, it drag my speed down in order to have high accuracy.

Click to collapse



Cuz you type "like" too much.  And not capitalizing the "I" wasn't enough to save you.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 27, 2012)

Listening to music, while browse here by my phone and remembering the awesome moments from the party I went last night

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 27, 2012)

Playing phones, missing my gf who is in orientation for nursing school, and watching half baked.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## rhcandrian (May 27, 2012)

watching the avengers


----------



## SimonTS (May 27, 2012)

Watching my amazing woman while she's at work and doesn't know I can see her and am waiting for her.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Watching my amazing woman while she's at work and doesn't know I can see her and am waiting for her.

Click to collapse



Lol. Dude, did u finally land Elizabeth?


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 27, 2012)

Watching Giro D'Italia 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Waiting for a movie to finish downloading.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Which one?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ArmorD (May 27, 2012)

Backing up current rom. Just made a port of JoyOS, and I need to test it before tomorrow


----------



## qwertyszz (May 27, 2012)

Looking TV e navigate in forum


----------



## SimonTS (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. Dude, did u finally land Elizabeth?

Click to collapse



Yeah mate. I think we actually got it going on... Damn, I'm one happy bunny :thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Yeah mate. I think we actually got it going on... Damn, I'm one happy bunny :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Congrats bro :thumbup:


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 28, 2012)

Just became a godfather! 

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

Product F(RED) said:


> Just became a godfather!
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Jay Rock (May 28, 2012)

Being bored


----------



## kuanzc (May 28, 2012)

Waiting for a 5 minute time out before I can make a new post.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 28, 2012)

Sent my friend this picture showing how many miles I've driven and still have a full tank 






Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Sent my friend this picture showing how many miles I've driven and still have a full tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's normal dude, my V8 Chevy Tahoe does that too...usually about 75 miles before it moves.  Needle could also be off kilter.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's normal dude, my V8 Chevy Tahoe does that too...usually about 75 miles before it moves.  Needle could also be off kilter.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ahh because I've never seen it before with this car. Before I put the new motor,trans and clutch my car would be on E within 2xx-300 miles 
luckily my last tank put me at a little over 500miles on 10gal( had to shift at lower rpm since the clutch was new) also I use 5th gear more now and when on a flatish surface I coast in neutral haha. 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Ahh because I've never seen it before with this car. Before I put the new motor,trans and clutch my car would be on E within 2xx-300 miles haha last tank.
> luckily my last tank put me at a little over 500miles on 10gal( had to shift at lower rpm since the clutch was new) also I use 5th gear more now and when on a flatish surface I coast in neutral haha.
> 
> Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!

Click to collapse



Dayum! That's efficient.  My needle is loose...it moves a quarter tank when going uphill or downhill...kind of frustrating.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dayum! That's efficient.  My needle is loose...it moves a quarter tank when going uphill or downhill...kind of frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Man I love this car glad I didn't give up on it and sell it. Feels good to finally be able to save $ no more feeling up every week.

And that's how my speedometer is sometimes it goes below 0mph and will start spinning like the exorcist haha. Probably should replace it soon haha.

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Man I love this car glad I didn't give up on it and sell it. Feels good to finally be able to save $ no more feeling up every week.
> 
> And that's how my speedometer is sometimes it goes below 0mph and will start spinning like the exorcist haha. Probably should replace it soon haha.
> 
> Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!

Click to collapse



I have always coasted in N.  Where I live, it makes sense.  Every little bit helps.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheAtheistOtaku (May 28, 2012)

laughing hysterically at this pic
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/...eme-generator-prepare-your-anus-fdf2fbjpg.png


----------



## PureLogic (May 28, 2012)

waiting for the rain to pour


----------



## scoffyburito (May 28, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> waiting for the rain to pour

Click to collapse



Why's that? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> waiting for the rain to pour

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVGT5y2OiHA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Or did you just want talk about the weather.....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

Finding out that a limo chick screwed up and sent a driver (incidentially it was Sparky  ) to pick up a job at JFK that lands TOMORROW....sigh....someone's getting ffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrreeeeeddddddddd
(hint: it's NOT Sparky nor I  )


----------



## saywhatt (May 28, 2012)

blade30p said:


> What is that your feeding the kitty?
> Cute kitten btw
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rice and something.. FOrgot  but he definitely enjoyed it  thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

Trying to stop a fight in the Blade forum :banghead:


----------



## neo.ank (May 28, 2012)

Just relaxing..: (

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (May 29, 2012)

waiting for lunch to be served


----------



## Excube (May 29, 2012)

waiting for someone to love me

(heartbreak)


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2012)

It's lighting stain glass lanterns for me

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2012)

Excube said:


> waiting for someone to love me
> 
> (heartbreak)

Click to collapse



It'll be okay. I promise

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 29, 2012)

Should be sleeping since I'm moving out today but not tired. And super stoked because my mom said I can have her 42 inch tv hehe. 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Beer, blasting Periphery into my ears, parusing these forums, not giving much of a **** about anything else.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## AllInTheKnowledge (May 29, 2012)

Wondering why my capture code for posting is "thisbra was".....

Now I'm just wondering what this bra was..

Contemplating Rosa, White or Red. 7 Minutes before I start another shift.


----------



## CaptainKaos (May 29, 2012)

Just about to re-flow a PS3. Stupid YLOD.


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2012)

cyan Pandora
Playing with CPUs
Xanax

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Smacchio (May 29, 2012)

I'm eating spaghetti


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 29, 2012)

Espresso.......  Much needed. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2012)

Waiting for someone or something to show me the way 

Sent from the brick


----------



## krissztyoon (May 29, 2012)

Drinkin' hungarian beer. 

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## Vindicus (May 29, 2012)

Watching TV and drinking beer.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (May 29, 2012)

The same as usually taking a dump surfing XDA 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 29, 2012)

You don't wanna know

sent from my foot in your a*s


----------



## blade30p (May 29, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> You don't wanna know
> 
> sent from my foot in your a*s

Click to collapse



The whole point is to tell us what your doing???
Your post sorta defeats the purpose don't you think?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 29, 2012)

blade30p said:


> The whole point is to tell us what your doing???
> Your post sorta defeats the purpose don't you think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I guess I'm sorry.....please forgive me :banghead:

sent from my foot in your a*s


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> I'm being sorry.
> 
> sent from my foot in your a*s

Click to collapse



There, all fixed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There, all fixed.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lmfao
Nice

sent from my foot in your a*s


----------



## crazyscow (May 29, 2012)

Getting yelled at by the gf...


Sent from your girlfriends phone using tapatalk


----------



## blade30p (May 29, 2012)

Saying thanks to the guy that I managed to get to apologise  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 30, 2012)

about to get a haircut


----------



## thelowend (May 30, 2012)

Doing laundry while watching Hatfields and McCoys. 
Also wondering why I killed my arms. I can barely bend them...

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Doing laundry while watching Hatfields and McCoys.
> Also wondering why I killed my arms. I can barely bend them...
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ambidextrous fapping AND laundry?...in the same day?, are you crazy??? 

BTW...H&M was looking awesome, until my wife just HAD to watch The Deadliest Catch ...pffft.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 30, 2012)

Finishing setting up a Tekkit 3 server. Now I gotta figure out what the IP is for it... 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 30, 2012)

Starting a campaign for zombie thread awareness 

sent from my foot in your a*s


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Spamming a campaign for zombie thread awareness
> 
> sent from my foot in your a*s

Click to collapse



Fixed it for ya





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fixed it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol ty

sent from my foot in your a*s


----------



## anomy13 (May 30, 2012)

I'm reading a thread on xda called post what your doing right now? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Tafran (May 30, 2012)

@ work
having tea while reading a thread on XDA


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 30, 2012)

anomy13 said:


> I'm reading a thread on xda called post what your doing right now?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA

Click to collapse



Omg your so funny
Please do another one -_-

sent from my foot in your a*s


----------



## Android311 (May 30, 2012)

In bed about to knock out 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 30, 2012)

Running linux live on my old PS2.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

Playing scramble with friends with my gf. She's in California.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 30, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Running linux live on my old PS2.
> 
> ________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice 

How well does it work, and can you set up external storage and use the network connection? I've got a couple of old PS2s laying around, one original and one slimline, and that might be a good use for them if I could file-serve or media stream with them.


----------



## william011 (May 30, 2012)

I am doing now some seo work to help my website http://www.teko-kaihdin.fi/ to get a lot of backlinks today and to beat all competitors in any search engine but that is really hard thing to do Good luck to me


----------



## Fabianmarian (May 30, 2012)

I work now.


----------



## warlordx (May 30, 2012)

working ..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 30, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Nice
> 
> How well does it work, and can you set up external storage and use the network connection? I've got a couple of old PS2s laying around, one original and one slimline, and that might be a good use for them if I could file-serve or media stream with them.

Click to collapse



It works but kinda' slow. I'm Trying to figure out how to install this on my hdd via network adapter. My favorite app here is the stock music player. Internet connection and browser works. You should try it. 

www.psx-scene.com/forums/f167/release-ps2-linux-live-dvd-version-2-a-65060/

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (May 30, 2012)

Trying to use No-IP as a way for people to connect to my server. Does anyone know how to get a Bukkit server working in this way? All I need is a little help. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## blade30p (May 30, 2012)

Watching "Piggy"
Brutal!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 30, 2012)

Right now ... Struggling:thumbdown:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Right now ... Struggling:thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Stop typing and whoop his ass.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (May 31, 2012)

Doing a Human Geo project... supposedly.

and in the title... *you're


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Watching Modern Marvels...Dirt.  I'm fascinated.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SimonTS (May 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop typing and whoop his ass.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Thanks dude, but I wish it were that kind of struggle.


----------



## mangansade (May 31, 2012)

downloading some music


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Thanks dude, but I wish it were that kind of struggle.

Click to collapse



I read your post in the super power thread just now...sorry to hear that man, real sorry 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SimonTS (May 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I read your post in the super power thread just now...sorry to hear that man, real sorry

Click to collapse



Thanks for that mate. I've been knocked sideways by this. Only known her for four months, but it's long enough to know that I would give anything for her and want to spend my life with her.

How the f**k are you supposed to deal with this?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Thanks for that mate. I've been knocked sideways by this. Only known her for four months, but it's long enough to know that I would give anything for her and want to spend my life with her.
> 
> How the f**k are you supposed to deal with this?

Click to collapse



I have read many of your posts lately, and most of them are about this girl. I am no therapist, but all I can say is just keep loving her, the same way that you have been.  This girl has already changed your life, way before the bad news.  So just keep loving her, man.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SimonTS (May 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have read many of your posts lately, and most of them are about this girl. I am no therapist, but all I can say is just keep loving her, the same way that you have been.  This girl has already changed your life, way before the bad news.  So just keep loving her, man.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know I've mentioned her lot, but she's changed my life. I had made a conscious decision to be alone a long time ago and I thought I was happy with that choice until she came into my life.

I'm not letting her go and I'm not going to stop loving her - she already knows this. I just sometimes really hate the universe, God, or whatever...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Yeah, I know I've mentioned her lot, but she's changed my life. I had made a conscious decision to be alone a long time ago and I thought I was happy with that choice until she came into my life.
> 
> I'm not letting her go and I'm not going to stop loving her - she already knows this. I just sometimes really hate the universe, God, or whatever...

Click to collapse



its not fair.  I know.  I don't know how old you are, or anything about you.  Since I'm the one person on planet Earth responding to this post, how could you hate the universe?  You put your emotions out there, and I'm some guy in California USA, responding.  Kind of weird.  But cool.  

I don't know the extremity of her condition, but you are the one who somehow got involved.  You're equipped to deal with it, you just don't have all the answers.  That's just what happens.  I am not a religious person, so it's a tough call.  



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 31, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Yeah, I know I've mentioned her lot, but she's changed my life. I had made a conscious decision to be alone a long time ago and I thought I was happy with that choice until she came into my life.
> 
> I'm not letting her go and I'm not going to stop loving her - she already knows this. I just sometimes really hate the universe, God, or whatever...

Click to collapse



Chin up mate. You can always pop into OT and we'll try and take your mind off things with some lolcats or a spiderman thread.... 







Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## SimonTS (May 31, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Chin up mate. You can always pop into OT and we'll try and take your mind off things with some lolcats or a spiderman thread....

Click to collapse



Cheers mate. You just made my day by posting a Banksy picture. I'm from Bristol and I love his work - especially the rats 

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> its not fair.  I know.  I don't know how old you are, or anything about you.  Since I'm the one person on planet Earth responding to this post, how could you hate the universe?  You put your emotions out there, and I'm some guy in California USA, responding.  Kind of weird.  But cool.
> 
> I don't know the extremity of her condition, but you are the one who somehow got involved.  You're equipped to deal with it, you just don't have all the answers.  That's just what happens.  I am not a religious person, so it's a tough call.

Click to collapse



Gotta say 'Thanks' as I've run out for the first time 

I'm rapidly approaching 40 and I've lived a bit, but nothing can ever really prepare you for something like this.  I'm almost as pi$$ed off for her as anything - she already knew and had her plans to go home before I came along and became an unneccesary complication to things.

I don't hate the universe really, but I feel helpless and there is nothing really I can blame - all I can do is keep on reassuring her that I will support her with everything she goes through and will not run away, no matter what the future holds.

Thanks for listening and replying - I can't talk to anybody in my 'real' life about this as I am the only person she has yet told.  Even her Mum doesn't know, so I can't share the load with anyone I know.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 31, 2012)

Building am Admin Den on my server. Thank God for multi-player, this would be impossible without it.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 31, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my mom. Just found out my little brother is a heroin addict....

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## SimonTS (May 31, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Just got off the phone with my mom. Just found out my little brother is a heroin addict....

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that mate. I don't know what to say that will help other then, just be there for him and the rest of your family and when things seem really bad try to remember that it's the drugs to blame, not your brother. Never give up on him because one day you may be the only person he can turn to.


----------



## chemist80 (May 31, 2012)

Drinking heavily and watching archer 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA


----------



## SimonTS (May 31, 2012)

chemist80 said:


> Drinking heavily and watching archer

Click to collapse



"Archer" the TV show or Archer the local friendly (sometimes) Mod?


----------



## Orange_furball (May 31, 2012)

Watching bagpuss

Sent from Galaxy Note with CM9


----------



## PureLogic (May 31, 2012)

semi-slacking at work lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## stefcorso (May 31, 2012)

Listening to progressive house music and on facebook


----------



## bartoloandre98 (May 31, 2012)

watching 21 jump street and being sarcastic to noobs xD


----------



## thelowend (Jun 1, 2012)

Wondering if people in the X2 forums REALLY think starting online petitions will get Verizon to reverse the grandfather data ruling. 

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2012)

Eating a grip of Swiss cheese.  Emptying out beer cans.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mikef (Jun 1, 2012)

Trying to stay awake just a bit longer since I might miss something on XDA...


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 1, 2012)

Listening to Pandora

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Trying to stay awake! 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2012)

Picking my nose.  Photo evidence upon request.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Picking my nose.  Photo evidence upon request.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ok I wanna see it now



Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ok I wanna see it now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



At my age, why


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 1, 2012)

studying...god mbbs s makin me a nerd

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At my age, why

Click to collapse



I regret asking



Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I regret asking
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse





I don't know why, at 35 years old, I can't muster up a serious picture of myself.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching witches of oz

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching gattaca 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Watching gattaca
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looooove that movie.  Used to cram the soundtrack into my ears at bedtime....thanks for reminding me to get that on blu-ray.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 2, 2012)

Lying in my bed, wishing my love was beside me and regretting the fact that I have to get up for work


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 2, 2012)

Listening to some music before I go in the shower and get ready for another day of decorating my new house

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## shepherdofthedamned (Jun 2, 2012)

Dropping a deuce 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 2, 2012)

smartinick said:


> collecting 10 posts to post a problem in a dev thread... this is number 1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------
> 
> collecting 10 posts to post a problem in a dev thread... this is number 2.... god, i also have to wait 5 minutes between posts... great... sad... sad this forum has to setup such rulez, sad there's the need for such rulez...

Click to collapse



Have you tried the General thread for your device? Google? Other sites?

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## smartinick (Jun 2, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Have you tried the General thread for your device? Google? Other sites?

Click to collapse



No, this is specific to one thread / device / function... so actually to be allowed to post a question there, i have to "spam" with 10 other posts...

and better-  mods deleted the other post....

So... DEAR MODS: How am i supposed to collect 10 posts that you say are needed to post in a dev thread...? just having no posts (or having thousand posts) does not mean someone has no clue about dev stuff or is a pro....

not saying i'm the pro though - but having to post 10 posts to be allowed for a qualified post...? this is sad!
so i shall post my query in a different, general, thread that will be off-topic and not get a qualified answer anyway there?


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jun 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At my age, why

Click to collapse



I see your phone likes posting pictures sideways when uploading to XDA. I have the same problem too. Maybe it's a Samsung thing. 

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"~Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 2, 2012)

smartinick said:


> ...so i shall post my query in a different, general, thread that will be off-topic and not get a qualified answer anyway there?

Click to collapse



How about posting your question in the Q&A forum for the device? That's what everyone else does and that's usually the right place for questions. Posting direct in the Dev thread is normally for bug reports and the like.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jun 2, 2012)

smartinick said:


> No, this is specific to one thread / device / function... so actually to be allowed to post a question there, i have to "spam" with 10 other posts...
> 
> and better-  mods deleted the other post....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One way to get 10 posts is by being helpful to help other members who are less knowledgable. What better way to achieve your 10 post, than to others. 

Just a little advice: spamming other threads to circumvent the 10 post rule will ultimately work against you, because they will get deleted, and if you do it enough, could also earn you infractions from the Moderator of the forum you spammed. Not the best way to start your membership here on XDA.

The best way to get help around here, is to give it. 

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"~Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looooove that movie.  Used to cram the soundtrack into my ears at bedtime....thanks for reminding me to get that on blu-ray.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ya the soundtrack is great, they sure don't make music like that these days, unfortunately 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> ya the soundtrack is great, they sure don't make music like that these days, unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The Truman Show has music like that too...incredible.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Shayne ward breathless album 

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (Jun 2, 2012)

reading and watching everything about last nite's mets game..can't get enough. 

----

I think my Johan baseball cards just went up in price lol


----------



## rahulwadhwani (Jun 2, 2012)

Reading "The catcher in the rye"

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hashbang173 (Jun 2, 2012)

Posting

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## CB620 (Jun 2, 2012)

Watching Piranha3dd.... Movie blows 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA Premium App


----------



## droidzika (Jun 3, 2012)

If you haven't already, youve got to check this out. This could be my fav app yet..   https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid


----------



## Android311 (Jun 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The Truman Show has music like that too...incredible.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



thanks for posting that, I'll check it out 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm jeepn 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 3, 2012)

Wandering around XDA.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 3, 2012)

Sleeping


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 3, 2012)

Window shopping

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## FrenzyGr (Jun 3, 2012)

Swiming at Mykonos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trongnghia2411 (Jun 3, 2012)

Playing AOE2


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 3, 2012)

Smiling


----------



## BiteBlaze (Jun 3, 2012)

Sitting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 3, 2012)

Fixing my lappy..

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheikynyc (Jun 3, 2012)

im about to take a nap LOL


----------



## Caradineme2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sitting on the couch tring to wake up

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching news

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 4, 2012)

Waking up. Good morning world.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## sav87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Listening to house music..


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 4, 2012)

Staring blankly at the wall waiting for sleep to fall upon me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 4, 2012)

Thinking of my girl...flying n d air
Set from my BlueZ


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Waking up 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Bozosniper (Jun 4, 2012)

Trying to repair Google play. IT closes when i start it but no message appears.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shopping for a compound bow. And wondering how I should ask to buy it...


----------



## firered365 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thinking of trading in my Zune for a Walkman or something else. Ideas?


----------



## 00dark00 (Jun 4, 2012)

Doing a bit of private and professional work at the same time: Remotely fixing something for work, talking to my gf through Talk and reading up on the CM9 rom for the One X. Who says men can't do 2 things at once? I'm doing 3 atm!


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 4, 2012)

But girls can do dat multitasking..they have more ram dudes..bettrr than android phones..lollz

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keensha (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch tv


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stevemotto said:


> Staring blankly at the wall waiting for sleep to fall upon me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That wall is perfect for a hot girl poster 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching repeats of Stargate SG1, eating a meat-feast pizza and drinking a cold can of beer :thumbup:


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 4, 2012)

firered365 said:


> Thinking of trading in my Zune for a Walkman or something else. Ideas?

Click to collapse



Why on earth would you want a Walkman? It's 2012...


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 4, 2012)

I am laying down debating whether I should get up and eat or stay here and read posts, any help? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Benignoid said:


> I am laying down debating whether I should get up and eat or stay here and read posts, any help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eat 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 4, 2012)

I am sleeping.


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 4, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Eat
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Benignoid said:


> I am laying down debating whether I should get up and eat or stay here and read posts, any help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



eat then read 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Caradineme2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking for more smartphones to buy and tinker with

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sujal (Jun 4, 2012)

Aimlessly browsing the internet and hoping I would be more productive tomorrow onwards. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Efe64 (Jun 5, 2012)

I need to sleep now. But im thinking if i want to sleep

Sent from my LT26i using XDA


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 5, 2012)

About to go to bed and try not to cry. My laptop has just gone to silicon heaven - spent the last few hours trying to fix it, but something on the motherboard is fried 

Can't afford to buy a new one at the moment either ... Aaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh :banghead:


----------



## turkbot (Jun 5, 2012)

Eating popcorn

sent from my supremely shifted evo


----------



## jay0518 (Jun 5, 2012)

trying to finish my project at hand so that i can have a clean getaway...


----------



## Android311 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bricked my nook color  it won't turn on, after an hour of doing everything possible to get it to work, rest in peace 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Bricked my nook color  it won't turn on, after an hour of doing everything possible to get it to work, rest in peace
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



I bet you didn't pay it a nice compliment.  That goes a long way.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 5, 2012)

Android311 said:


> That wall is perfect for a hot girl poster
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Haha great idea!

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## AvengedZombie (Jun 5, 2012)

Checking out the forums before I get some sleep.

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 5, 2012)

Swallowing some medicinal drugs..

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2012)

Yelling at people.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yelling at people.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Funny, me too!  I work with a bunch of crybabies.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny, me too!  I work with a bunch of crybabies.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I work with (in no particular order)
Stupid limo chicks 
Gossiping granny cab drivers 
Lazy a$$ dipspatchers (intentional misspelling) 
Argumentative bosses son 
Decent boss 
And Sparky


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I work with (in no particular order)
> Stupid limo chicks
> Gossiping granny cab drivers
> Lazy a$$ dipspatchers (intentional misspelling)
> ...

Click to collapse



Quite the list haha

I work in cold storage.   Particularly in a -20f ice cream warehouse.  The other guys work in 37f warehouse where milk and juice is kept.  All day I hear about how cold it is where they work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Lurking xda forums...

Cyanogenmod all day


----------



## inbox5005 (Jun 5, 2012)

*hi*

siting in my living room


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 5, 2012)

Building all the apps on my nice, shiny, new Samsung laptop - needed coz my old one blew up last night


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Quite the list haha
> 
> I work in cold storage.   Particularly in a -20f ice cream warehouse.  The other guys work in 37f warehouse where milk and juice is kept.  All day I hear about how cold it is where they work.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You're right.
Crybabies. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## deviler (Jun 5, 2012)

Listening my math teacher,dam this suck

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 5, 2012)

epeTm said:


> Trying to find places to spam 10 messages, when all I wanted to do is tell that the link to a Camera app fix on the SGS2 RR rom thread doesn't work... now I just found out I can't even post a screenshot of my home screen because of not having 10 posts. Couldn't 3-5 posts be enough? I really have nothing else to write about, and wouldn't want to waste my time on stuff like this just because the video function on my phone's camera doesn't work.
> 
> Yes I mad.

Click to collapse



So why do you need to post it in the Dev thread? Post it in the SGS2 General Q&A thread instead like everyone else does.

Spamming will just get you noticed for the wrong reason - join in with the community and you might just find you enjoy it and benefit from it as well.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 5, 2012)

Bejeweled Blitz on Facebook. Love it 

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 6, 2012)

Gonna go to sleep  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

Sitting on my balcony

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 6, 2012)

Doing some paint job

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 6, 2012)

With Elizabeth, about to drive her to the airport and maybe seeing her for the last time :thumbdown:


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 6, 2012)

Wowwwww coool...this s an fb section of xda..lollz
But I'm clicking thanks instead of like n fb..
Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 6, 2012)

Trying to figure out what I just played 

www.thegamehippo.com/game/150

I'm scared of milk and keyboards now

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## ssj3hulk (Jun 6, 2012)

I am reinstalling the OS on my Neo V because GTA 3 started to freeze my phone


----------



## wess786 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eating.


----------



## turkbot (Jun 6, 2012)

Watching weekend at bernies

sent from my supremely shifted evo


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

turkbot said:


> Watching weekend at bernies
> 
> sent from my supremely shifted evo

Click to collapse



That movie is awesome 

I'm browsing 9gag for picture to upload to the off Topic picture thread... Hoping to not piss off the mods anymore :/

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Deleted member 4571279 (Jun 6, 2012)

Writing the reply to this thread.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sitting on my computer, wondering what to do now lol...


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 6, 2012)

Playing Assassin's Creed..:beer:

Sent from my Defy+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jun 6, 2012)

Watching Kurt Sutters Outlaw Empire, can't wait for SOA S06 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (Jun 7, 2012)

Watching a golden dawn politician hit 2 women from different parties. Lol. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue6IX (Jun 7, 2012)

On vacation, no tech save one smartphone, unplugged from everything and relaxing.

About to cook something, choosing what to eat is the hardest decision I have to make for another 5 days.

After am going to pre-order an SGS3, then take a nap.

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Arranging my home theatre wires. All tangled up.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## _wik (Jun 7, 2012)

Sitting in class T_T

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Going to bed

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Accecier (Jun 7, 2012)

Watching Star Wars FTW. And eating chocolate cookies 

Did I helped you? Click the THANKS button! My Galaxy Mini would like it, just like I do!


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 7, 2012)

Watching Hawaii Five-O

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2012)

Shopping 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Bolling (Jun 7, 2012)

Shaving my armpits.


----------



## AvengedZombie (Jun 7, 2012)

Going to bed for the second time today.

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cookin' pork chops, drinkin' beer, and doin' internet crap.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 8, 2012)

Sitting


----------



## thelowend (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting ready for tomorrow.

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 8, 2012)

Just staring at the clock

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 8, 2012)

trolling youtube comments


----------



## Bolling (Jun 8, 2012)

Sitting in a chair.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bolling said:


> Sitting in a chair.

Click to collapse



Same :O

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## jt.one (Jun 8, 2012)

rewatching old seasons of supernatural 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA


----------



## crimson12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got back from watching Prometheus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Just got back from watching Prometheus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...and....?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 8, 2012)

How s prometheus great!??

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

pjgowtham said:


> How s prometheus great!??
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've seen it
It was awesome

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mondizze (Jun 8, 2012)

Playing some mw3 
And reading the forums

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## memnoc (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if this thread is the most popular on xda..could be..

Inviato dal mio HTC Sensation Z710e con Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrenzyGr (Jun 8, 2012)

Try to relax a little at work.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

Drinking my tenth cup of coffee.... :what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 8, 2012)

At work....Victoria secret that is  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Splux (Jun 8, 2012)

Waiting for my pizza... 

Sent from my Incredible S using XDA


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Sat in a traffic jam in Bristol


----------



## Sjiro (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching the Euro 2012 opener, ofcourse.

Sent from my GT-I9001 (SGS+) with Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

watching the uefa euro 2012 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Akash Singh (Jun 8, 2012)

Installing windows 8 release preview..


----------



## SwagMaster17 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fifa 12!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2012)

Im browsing XDA using Tapatalk 2

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyboyovyick (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG Its nearly been two years since i started this thread! WOW! And its still going!!!!


So:

Iam:

Installing ubuntu on a netbook.
Just tweaking my hackint0sh laptop.
And i am very hungry.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching my birds play on their playset..  

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## wilbso (Jun 8, 2012)

Typing this message......simple as.....

W!LßSO! @ XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Hanging out with my little one 







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## waz675 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sitting here posting this post to boost my post count since I actually bothered to register after years of using this. 

Oh, also watching my wife and 2 yr old daughter fight over her lack of eating lunch. We just got back from a morning of shopping (we're in Australia) and face painting for our daughter. I don't know how my wife can argue with this face 

htt p://lightbox-pho tos.s3.amazonaws.com/p. hotos/c82692a75bb0a3dccc9cbfa929834d6b_205594_lrg.j. pg

Oh hang on, yes I do, just watched the food get thrown at her 1 yr old brother hahaha


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 9, 2012)

Randomly posting in all threads.. Cuz an bored..

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hanging out with my little one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So cute OMG! 
(and your "spaghetti and meatball" pic in the, pets thread)
I'm drinking coffee....waiting to get out of here (work)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So cute OMG!
> (and your "spaghetti and meatball" pic in the, pets thread)
> I'm drinking coffee....waiting to get out of here (work)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you 

She's not very cute right now though.  Mommy had to leave to run some errands....she's been screaming at the front door for 20 minutes.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## pjgowtham (Jun 9, 2012)

Cute picc
Lovely   

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 9, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

**fap fap fap fap    ***

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Watching the librarian 2

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> **fap fap fap fap    ***
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just me, but it seemed like a horrible time to post that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seemed like a horrible time to post that.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I don't think there's ever a right time to post that but yeah, worst timing ever...... 



@Mr faphappy, grow up or gtfo, that goes for anyone else who wants to post something about fapping or taking a crap etc etc .....




Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it seemed like a horrible time to post that.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



awww.. sowwieeen  jus wanted to get sumthng funny soo  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## FrenzyGr (Jun 10, 2012)

Trying to calm down a drunk girl. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Jun 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I don't think there's ever a right time to post that but yeah, worst timing ever......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny you mention taking a crap....my most recent bowel movement ( a few seconds ago) was quite pleasant. Central air makes for a very calming experience.

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jun 10, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Funny you mention taking a crap....my most recent bowel movement ( a few seconds ago) was quite pleasant. Central air makes for a very calming experience.
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lil, cheers buddy. Btw what is fapping?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## pveyes (Jun 10, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Lil, cheers buddy. Btw what is fapping?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's like googling/searching but with more energy


----------



## droidzika (Jun 10, 2012)

:what:

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 10, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> **fap fap fap fap    ***
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



act your age, not your I.q,

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Waiting for the next limo job to go out.....
At 2am. :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ferry.82 (Jun 10, 2012)

Work....

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Emptying beer cans into my gullet.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RascalDoc (Jun 10, 2012)

Catching up on my forum learning n watching sleighbells on SNL. Nice legs

sent from Doc's Classic tomatoed Evo


----------



## Bloodflame (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm listening to drum & bass and jungle. It's been like 12 years since I've listened to any of this. Really brings me back - makes me feel young again  For the record, I usually only listen to rock/alternative/indie


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 10, 2012)

Playing ff12.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Playing ff12.
> 
> ________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




:beer::beer: Awesome game


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Having a smoke, getting ready to wash my whip.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## blade30p (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Having a smoke, getting ready to wash my whip.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Me too, smoking, not washing my whip- I use a Volcano
Best present my bird Ever brought me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 10, 2012)

watching The Incredible Hulk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

I ended up jacking up the whole car and rotated the tires.  Things I do to save a buck.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I ended up jacking up the whole car and rotated the tires.  Things I do to save a buck.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's being smart, if you can do it why pay and let some stranger do it for you? 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 11, 2012)

Unbricking a **** load of phones (my family & technology do not get along; moral of the story: Don't root and flash a custom ROM when they don't even know what su is!)
 

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Having a smoke, a coffee and chilling to some rnb tunes xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

watching I Love You Beth Cooper.


----------



## blade30p (Jun 11, 2012)

Watching Southland. Have you seen the episode with the little fella dressed up as a giant golfball? He's drunk & smashing up some **** outside a shop when Cooper & Lucy liu come along to arrestt him, but end up giving him a free shot?

That's some of the funniest **** I ever saw. You like?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Ave666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Typing reply? 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

watching England v France


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 11, 2012)

Watching the Simpsons on Sky1

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Playing Just Cause 2 & listening to some tunes.


----------



## dhalker (Jun 11, 2012)

*nothing.....*

i am sitting at work with nothing to do.......

so i just downloaded a ROM and now i am exploring the kick ass world they call the XDA Forums!


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Watching Coronation Street


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

On the Twitter.


----------



## Pator57 (Jun 11, 2012)

On xda premium app 

IF I HELPED PRESS THE THANKS BUTOM OR DONATE ME IN ORDER TO BUY A NEW PHONE AND CONTINUE THE DEV.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Listening to music!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've just woke up so I'm catching up with forum comments that have been posted since I fell asleep 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Taking an 8 hour break at work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dazznuts2000 (Jun 11, 2012)

Surrounded by dogs (actual dogs ) and watching tv while searching xda


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

watching The Inbetweeners Movie


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Putting my birds to bed (yes, I make sure they are all on their favorite sleeping perch and cover them up) 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 12, 2012)

Watching Matilda with my sister 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## shadyr25 (Jun 12, 2012)

Browsing XDA Forum 

Samsung Galaxy SII Xtreme ED
Xtreme Energy-Xtreme Power to Live
Impossible made Possible


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

just woke up!


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 12, 2012)

getting ready for work


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

typing this message


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> typing this message

Click to collapse



Reading this message

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Reading this message
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



lol'ing at that message


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

Watching Disaster Movie.


----------



## josephnero (Jun 12, 2012)

playing xbox360

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Jun 12, 2012)

josephnero said:


> playing xbox360
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What u playing?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

Uninstalling apps on my phone.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Falling asleep

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 12, 2012)

Solving bloody annoying math equations

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Getting ready for another 8 hour work break, I mean, day.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

Playing a strategy game and watching Zathura 

Sent from my Barrett 50 Cal.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 12, 2012)

Feeling so depressed  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

watching Ali G In Da House & downloading apps/games for my phone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Aiwa said:


> watching Ali G In Da House & downloading apps/games for my phone.

Click to collapse



What a film xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Feeling so depressed
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



you okay, bro?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Feeling so depressed
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Cheer up dude 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## gawdlike (Jun 13, 2012)

Hope I'm not the only one in these 500 pages that notice it's supposed to be you're

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## ysuleman (Jun 13, 2012)

Sitting in pre calculus class...  during summer 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

gawdlike said:


> Hope I'm not the only one in these 500 pages that notice it's supposed to be you're
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



it was pointed out like a gazzilion times before


----------



## droidzika (Jun 13, 2012)

gawdlike said:


> Hope I'm not the only one in these 500 pages that notice it's supposed to be you're
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA

Click to collapse



IT IS ??


----------



## mondizze (Jun 13, 2012)

On the bus foing home from a long day at work
Dealing with these crazy stinky ppl
Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jun 13, 2012)

Rocking and Rolling right now... just because i am getting out of the States at 5.00AM... 5 hours to go...


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 13, 2012)

Installed a wink mirror 






Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> Installed a wink mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?  Backup cams are cheap now.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why?  Backup cams are cheap now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just wanted to be different don't see any other four door civics like mine with it. Plus it was only 
$21
Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## hinnalear (Jun 13, 2012)

Let's me join for 500 page.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you okay, bro?

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> Cheer up dude
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Thanks for your guys concerns, I'm ok, just tired of todays society, it's like there's no way out of this mess, I just want to live in peace 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Thanks for your guys concerns, I'm ok, just tired of todays society, it's like there's no way out of this mess, I just want to live in peace
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Um.  Is there social unrest in California I need to know about?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Thanks for your guys concerns, I'm ok, just tired of todays society, it's like there's no way out of this mess, I just want to live in peace
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



lol, good luck on this one, I don't think there's anything you can do about it


----------



## elm2k (Jun 13, 2012)

In bed recovering from food poisoning


----------



## Garfields 2X (Jun 13, 2012)

waiting for a new rom by owain

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

then get well soon!




elm2k said:


> In bed recovering from food poisoning

Click to collapse


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dusting out the inside of my computer.


 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Android311 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Um.  Is there social unrest in California I need to know about?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Have you heard of palmdale California? that's the place 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Android311 (Jun 13, 2012)

elm2k said:


> In bed recovering from food poisoning

Click to collapse



I hope you feel better man 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Have you heard of palmdale California? that's the place
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

There's so much wrong in this pic






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## elm2k (Jun 13, 2012)

Android311 said:


> I hope you feel better man
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Thx man


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's so much wrong in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I see an American car... :served:

Me? I'm rooting my GS2... Got it half an hour ago. 

-> Now that was easy 

-> And cleaning MoccaMaster


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah, I see an American car... :served:
> 
> Me? I'm rooting my GS2... Got it half an hour ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## akhil_143 (Jun 13, 2012)

I' watching this thread


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Jun 13, 2012)

Germany is kicking Netherlands bat

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## Android311 (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha my bad on that

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

I can clarify the pic of me driving I posted earlier.

Check engine light is on.

Abs brake system light is on.

Oil pressure is on the high side.

I was practically out of gas.

I was on a straight road.  Check the wheel.

I was doing 70 in a 40.

Driving with a massive hangover, (do not attempt), and showing you all my longest finger.

That's all.  Totally unnessary.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can clarify the pic of me driving I posted earlier.
> 
> Check engine light is on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, you were on your phone 

i'm watching tv atm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Aiwa said:


> Also, you were on your phone
> 
> i'm watching tv atm

Click to collapse



Indeed I was!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

CSI: Metallica

http://www.newsleader.com/article/2...FBI-trying-catch-killer-Virginia-Tech-student

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## josephnero (Jun 14, 2012)

blade30p said:


> What u playing?
> 
> Sent from my Omega powered monster....
> SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness

Click to collapse



masseffect 3

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can clarify the pic of me driving I posted earlier.
> 
> Check engine light is on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, you forgot something...


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 14, 2012)

Tidying my room.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dude, you forgot something...

Click to collapse



Eh?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Kerumen (Jun 14, 2012)

Playing League Of Legends


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Just downloaded Pirhana 3dd from the market.  Fun going around eating the unsuspecting.


Speaking of which, I just saw newly released photos of the Miami Zombie victim's reconstructed face...brutal!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Sitting in the office watching Mets vs TB.... (it's slow today  )

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## droidzika (Jun 14, 2012)

Mets fan?

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

droidzika said:


> Mets fan?
> 
> Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.

Click to collapse



Oh he11 no! I'm just bored. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## droidzika (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh he11 no! I'm just bored.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



hahaha...geez it's not like a called you a bad name or something 

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7. Rule #1 of leadership: Everything is your fault.


----------



## PHarwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Watching a car show, gathering post count to pm a guy on here for something


----------



## chrisgto4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pooing!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## nerotNS (Jun 17, 2012)

Making ny 400th post 

Sent from my Optimus Me using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 17, 2012)

Watching Generation Kill and messing with my phone at work.


----------



## djhitcity (Jun 17, 2012)

Sexing...good fathers day present

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just downloaded Pirhana 3dd from the market.  Fun going around eating the unsuspecting.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I just saw newly released photos of the Miami Zombie victim's reconstructed face...brutal!
> ...

Click to collapse



Gosh just watched it a week ago lol

Pretty pointless movie though, mostly just boobs and gore 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmm, browsing XDA using the XDA premium app

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 17, 2012)

Eating lunch!  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 17, 2012)

Stevemotto said:


> Gosh just watched it a week ago lol
> 
> Pretty pointless movie though, mostly just boobs and gore
> 
> Sent from my Legend using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was talking about the game.  F the movie.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 17, 2012)

Eating Chinese food and watching Empire of the Sun.


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2012)

Yo mama.


----------



## TheArc (Jun 17, 2012)

Found out altiar dies in assassin's creed revelation.

What a bummer.


----------



## TheArc (Jun 17, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Dusting out the inside of my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what's The specs?

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> Found out altiar dies in assassin's creed revelation.
> 
> What a bummer.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the spoiler....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Mjones307 (Jun 17, 2012)

Watching saving private Ryan.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mjones307 said:


> Watching saving private Ryan.
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



what a great movie, I love ww2 movies 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan is a brilliant movie. I think I'll watch it myself 

On a separate note, it's my birthday today so all I'm doing is making a good start to it by cracking a beer open 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 18, 2012)

Listening to Blink-182 while I troll the XDA threads. I will probably finish watching Empire of the Sun here in a bit and start watching Downfall. 

I also love WWII movies.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 18, 2012)

Working out. Trying to maintain my weight.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

Typing this post

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## slaeyer (Jun 19, 2012)

Just sitting at work, reading xda. . .


----------



## Soupe Au Caillou (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking for fresh meat, but there is no there.


----------



## ITbavaria (Jun 19, 2012)

pretending to work...hopefully my boss doesnt read this


----------



## nevrlow (Jun 19, 2012)

Haahaaa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 19, 2012)

Being bored


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 19, 2012)

Going to go for a walk/jog - Then do some development on my website. See if I could get my business cards printed finally.


----------



## necrologo (Jun 19, 2012)

Reply this thread 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm, im browsing XDA

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## crash_b. (Jun 20, 2012)

In the Doctor's waiting room  typing this message...

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## xXxJaylenxXx (Jun 20, 2012)

Checking for custom roms

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im lauching because of ban hammer junk in ban treath.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Im lauching because of ban hammer junk in ban treath.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm launching because someone doesn't know what a tagg is....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2012)

Posting here and in other threads...bored.


----------



## Moix123 (Jun 20, 2012)

bored, searching VODAFONE RUU for 1.29.163.13

cant find it yet =/


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 20, 2012)

Watching the James Bond film Quantum Of Solace

*Please press 'Thanks' if I helped!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## blade30p (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got in from a hectic 12hr shift, I'm now checking the posts on xda whilst having a ****e 

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Jun 21, 2012)

Playing N.O.V.A. haha

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

I be eating soon, but for now - wondering why firefox is so bloody laggy!


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 21, 2012)

Trying to get to sleep it is 4 am thought xda might help.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 21, 2012)

Scouring these forums even though it's 4.48am and I've gotta be up in a few hours D:

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Partitioning my HDD.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 21, 2012)

Having fun with RAID 0

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 21, 2012)

At work drinking coffee and trying to stay awake after very late night

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ripping my PC apart and upgrading it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 21, 2012)

Falling aslee.............................................................


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Falling aslee.............................................................

Click to collapse



How late is it by you? Here its 1 pm

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Jun 21, 2012)

Waiting for the Sbahn

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

Waiting to see if T-Mobile confirms my order of the SGSIII (T-Mo variant obv) 
(and not the automatic "order received" email either, I've already gotten that one)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waiting to see if T-Mobile confirms my order of the SGSIII (T-Mo variant obv)
> (and not the automatic "order received" email either, I've already gotten that one)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's with the one X?

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 21, 2012)

watching Mac & Devin Go To High School


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

Eating breakfast - having a beautiful black coffee, with steak [medium-rare] n' eggs...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Updating firmware for logitech harmony one. 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_Y (Jun 21, 2012)

Surfing the Web since all my work is caught up and I cannot proceed further.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> How late is it by you? Here its 1 pm
> 
> Send from my galaxy mini using cm7

Click to collapse



It was almost 6:30 AM.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 21, 2012)

On MW3.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 21, 2012)

At the car dealership 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## thelowend (Jun 21, 2012)

Resting before I go back to work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Watching outside OMG MAJOR THUNDERSTORM!!! 
Its heavy weather here.

Send from my galaxy mini using cm7


----------



## RomWiz (Jun 22, 2012)

Sleeping. ........

Skickat från min LG-P970 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## taethebest (Jun 22, 2012)

Aiwa said:


> watching Mac & Devin Go To High School

Click to collapse



Where u find this at


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Lollygagging.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Moix123 (Jun 22, 2012)

bored searching roms


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 22, 2012)

taethebest said:


> Where u find this at

Click to collapse



was on kat.ph

umm, on mw3


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 22, 2012)

Going to grab some food and a beautiful cup of espresso. I'm thinking a nice veal sandwich!


----------



## xXxJaylenxXx (Jun 22, 2012)

Flashing kernels

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

Walmart



Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

About to snort some bath salts and go eat some faces.


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 23, 2012)

Still trying to figure out the Riemann Zeta Function 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> About to snort some bath salts and go eat some faces.

Click to collapse



Sounds fun  

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse


----------



## samsgun357 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> About to snort some bath salts and go eat some faces.

Click to collapse



Have you seen the pic of dudes face? Or lack of.....

Posse magnet......


----------



## skater95 (Jun 23, 2012)

Watching prison break.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

samsgun357 said:


> Have you seen the pic of dudes face? Or lack of.....
> 
> Posse magnet......

Click to collapse



Yep, looks fun!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> What's with the one X?
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean what's with the One X?
I now have a Samsung Galaxy S III
HTC One X
HTC Amaze
Problem? 
I like phones, I'm a geek on a forum dedicated to hacking mobile devices..... 
I'm responding to the above quoted post....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Partitioning again my hdd.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Partitioning again my hdd.
> 
> ________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Windows vista?

Send from my phone.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

Destroying Mother Russia

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2012)

Saving Mother Russia. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 23, 2012)

Just finished gardening (putting some plants in and sowing some vegetable seeds) and now playing Guitar Hero for a bit 

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 23, 2012)

Hanging out in the OT irc channel. Drinking some coffee. Debating on a nap. Website planning. Giggity.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Saving Mother Russia.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooo

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## droidzika (Jun 23, 2012)

Just finish Thompson Water Sealing my back deck...looking good 

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 23, 2012)

Watching South Africa v England and wondering if England actually have the cajones to stand up to the oncoming onslaught.

And being extremely grateful for on-line streaming services :good:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Windows vista?
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Windows 7. 

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

Taking a bath 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 23, 2012)

Waiting for Pizza. Salami, Bacon Strips (oh, sweet sweet bacon), and NY style pepperoni. Well done. Anyone else in?


----------



## thelowend (Jun 23, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Waiting for Pizza. Salami, Bacon Strips (oh, sweet sweet bacon), and NY style pepperoni. Well done. Anyone else in?

Click to collapse



Jesus Christ. I just felt a ventricle close...so much meat.

I'm watching the Star City Games Open. And messing with my phones.

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (Jun 23, 2012)

relaxing by the pool and having lunch with my kid...what a beautiful day

Sent from my Sexy beast, MB870 CM7.


----------



## ZzFDKzZ (Jun 23, 2012)

At work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## bolillo (Jun 23, 2012)

ZzFDKzZ said:


> At work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You should keep on working while i read threads.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## italialex7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Waiting for the new One Piece episode to come out and checking on kernel updates


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking through xda thinking what should I do to my phone next :L 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## thelowend (Jun 24, 2012)

About to look around the Market and Amazon for another battery. This phone eats it like no other.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm watching the 2012 U.S. Olympic Trials.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 24, 2012)

Backing up my PC data...


----------



## Android311 (Jun 24, 2012)

Texting a girl I met, but I think she may be to young for me to date :/

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Texting a girl I met, but I think she may be to young for me to date :/
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



As long as she is over 18 it's all good, lol.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol ya I'm 18 and she is 17, I just met her last night and we just started texting, we have alot in common

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Lol ya I'm 18 and she is 17, I just met her last night and we just started texting, we have alot in common
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Then there is zero problem. Hell when I was 18 I was dating a 16 year old. I was a senior she was a sophomore.


----------



## Ace42 (Jun 24, 2012)

Gravity rush a la ps vita.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Then there is zero problem. Hell when I was 18 I was dating a 16 year old. I was a senior she was a sophomore.

Click to collapse



****, when I was 17, I was dating a 23 year old.  Aim high my friends!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ****, when I was 17, I was dating a 23 year old.  Aim high my friends!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Exactly, I'm 27 now I just broke up with the cougar I was dating, she is 38.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 24, 2012)

The only thing that worrys me is I here I could go to jail cause I'm considers an adult, and it's against the law

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> The only thing that worrys me is I here I could go to jail cause I'm considers an adult, and it's against the law
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



When's her birthday?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Exactly, I'm 27 now I just broke up with the cougar I was dating, she is 38.

Click to collapse



Badass points awarded.:thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 24, 2012)

She turned 17 in April and I turn 19 in August 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> She turned 17 in April and I turn 19 in August
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Just fap for 10 months while you get to know her.

Or, get her parents to love you.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

Android311 said:


> The only thing that worrys me is I here I could go to jail cause I'm considers an adult, and it's against the law
> 
> Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite

Click to collapse



Technically yes it is however there is basically a 99% chance that you would never be charged. Mainly because no jury would convict you for a one year difference.

Also in California if they do decide to press charges it is only a misdemeanor if there is less than a 3 year age difference. 

Source


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Badass points awarded.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol thanks


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 24, 2012)

On the mall. Surfing while window shopping.
________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jun 24, 2012)

Bangin' my girl doggy style while typing this, multi-task!

Let Me Put My Shift In U!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

letmeputdatipin said:


> Bangin' my girl doggy style while typing this, multi-task!
> 
> Let Me Put My Shift In U!

Click to collapse



Pics, or f$ck off.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pics, or f$ck off.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What he said!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Btw...I downloaded a bunch of wallpapers in a .rar  file type on my phone.  Any idea how to install/view them?  I am using Astro File Manager, but that's getting me nowhere.  I hate .rar.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 24, 2012)

About to light a cigarette at work.

Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> About to light a cigarette at work.
> 
> Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Enjoy.  Where/when do you work?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 24, 2012)

A refrinery in Louisiana. 18:00 to 04:00 six days a week.

Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Btw...I downloaded a bunch of wallpapers in a .rar  file type on my phone.  Any idea how to install/view them?  I am using Astro File Manager, but that's getting me nowhere.  I hate .rar.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You try AndroZip?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> A refrinery in Louisiana. 18:00 to 04:00 six days a week.
> 
> Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Right on.  I worked a 6pm to 3am shift for a year at my current company (dairy)....glad to be done with it. 8-4:30, Monday thru Friday now.  But I work in a -20f freezer....bit of a tradeoff.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Right on.  I worked a 6pm to 3am shift for a year at my current company (dairy)....glad to be done with it. 8-4:30, Monday thru Friday now.  But I work in a -20f freezer....bit of a tradeoff.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



By this time next year, I should be on ten hours, four days a week. It'll be time to chill.

Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> By this time next year, I should be on ten hours, four days a week. It'll be time to chill.
> 
> Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's what I'm on right now, I love it. 9pm - 7am Thurs - Sun.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, my job is "chill".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's what I'm on right now, I love it. 9pm - 7am Thurs - Sun.

Click to collapse



I do miss my three day weekends...

Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just dropped my phone.

Send from my phone.


----------



## zagi988 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sitting on a beach, reading xda.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 24, 2012)

zagi988 said:


> Sitting on a beach, reading xda.

Click to collapse



I'm jealous. 

Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just came back from advanced screening of ice age 4 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## xLightXx (Jun 24, 2012)

i'm searcing a soluction for my xperia S


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 24, 2012)

Rocking out!!!! 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## bolillo (Jun 24, 2012)

Waking up 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## enskje (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching football.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo.ank (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching England vs Italy
Euro 2012 quarter final.


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 24, 2012)

neo.ank said:


> Watching England vs Italy
> Euro 2012 quarter final.

Click to collapse



Ditto :beer:


----------



## thelowend (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching Wilfred. Such a funny show.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 24, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Watching Wilfred. Such a funny show.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Older British one, or newer US one? Both are funny tho.

Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Jun 24, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> Older British one, or newer US one? Both are funny tho.
> 
> Sent from my Impaired 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Older one? Go on...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jun 25, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Older one? Go on...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The older one is from Australia. Very different but very good.  Definitely worth a watch. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

I was just peeing in a bush and saw a shooting star.  I feel like I'm the only one in the world who just did that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, my job is "chill".
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Considering you work in a giant freezer....I'd say so.....
Going to sleep nao.....
G' nite
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Considering you work in a giant freezer....I'd say so.....
> Going to sleep nao.....
> G' nite
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nighty nite!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Trying to figure out where exactly  strange sounds coming in my basement.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Trying to figure out where exactly  strange sounds coming in my basement.
> 
> ________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got someone tied up down there trying to escape have you??  

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 25, 2012)

Eating beef jerky and downloading new episodes of Futurama.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Just finished watching Boogie Nights.  I think I've seen it close to a hundred times, yet it never gets old.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 25, 2012)

letmeputdatipin said:


> Bangin' my girl doggy style while typing this, multi-task!
> 
> Let Me Put My Shift In U!

Click to collapse



I'd bet a months wage that the only thing you're banging is your hand... 

Either way nobody here cares, think before posting or GTFO. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## letmeputdatipin (Jun 26, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I'd bet a months wage that the only thing you're banging is your hand...
> 
> Either way nobody here cares, think before posting or GTFO.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Why u getting all wrked-up! Relax and have a little fun, u *****!

Let Me Put My Shift In U!


----------



## Nsandhu23 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dropping a deuce...

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## Psipherious (Jun 26, 2012)

Reading the last book "Confessor" (chapter 20) of the Sword of Truth Series.

Sheesh that took a long time...


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2012)

Waiting for Ubuntu to finish installing.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

Typing this post on my SGSIII....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Typing this post on my SGSIII....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How's that screen look?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android311 (Jun 26, 2012)

Texting, haven't texted this mush since my days in high school 

Sent from my new LG Optimus Elite


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 26, 2012)

letmeputdatipin said:


> Why u getting all wrked-up! Relax and have a little fun, u *****!
> 
> Let Me Put My Shift In U!

Click to collapse



That moment when a cretin mouths off via Tapatalk without checking who they are talking to.... 

Thanks for playing, better luck next time. 
Sincerely, 
Over zealous forum Nazi. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> That moment when a cretin mouths off via Tapatalk without checking who they are talking to....
> 
> Thanks for playing, better luck next time.
> Sincerely,
> ...

Click to collapse



Conan the Destroyer, that's who.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 26, 2012)

Riding home from work. F***king killed it tonight!!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 26, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> Riding home from work. F***king killed it tonight!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yaay, i got holiday already.

So im doing lazy and nothing.

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Reading all the funny reviews for Adobe Air in the Play Store.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reading all the funny reviews for Adobe Air in the Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Impaired HD using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> Sent from my Impaired HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's my favorite one

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't get why adobe air has such funny reviews

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I don't get why adobe air has such funny reviews
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



When it first came out, people just didn't know what it really was for.  People were confused as to why they couldn't open the app, and things like that.  Then it just became a joke about how this mysterious and misunderstood app is so amazing that it saves lives.


When you're bored sometime, Google "funny amazon reviews"....hilarious stuff. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

How do people find the time to come up with this stuff 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## PlanDreaM (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got home from work.I will probably play some DCUO.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Feeding the pets

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> How do people find the time to come up with this stuff
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



A lot of downtime at work 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Backing up my phone and...having a good ol' cup of coffee.

EDIT: oh and thinking of new topics to add to my work-out thread.


----------



## leikamkei (Jun 27, 2012)

Geeking out about how much money I can save via Straight Talk SIM.


----------



## mrhaddan (Jun 27, 2012)

Waiting ever so "patiently" for a ROM to be updated, while my kids are all sleeping.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 27, 2012)

Watching the Google I/O


----------



## tailsthecat3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wondering what this odd/weird ass print is on this Pringles tube. I feel like I should know.

Sent from my Galaxy S II via XDA Premium


----------



## droidzika (Jun 27, 2012)

tailsthecat3 said:


> Wondering what this odd/weird ass print is on this Pringles tube. I feel like I should know.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S II via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Hebrew

Sent from my Ice Cream Sammiched DX2 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Jun 28, 2012)

My neighbor across the street just shot her shotgun at my house. I had to talk to like 8 or 10 cops and a couple detectives, they still haven't found her, and when they do find her, they wont keep her for more than 2 weeks bc she's paranoid schizophrenic and the jails and hospitals are overcrowded. Just another day in the south end of toledo 

Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

huggs said:


> My neighbor across the street just shot her shotgun at my house. I had to talk to like 8 or 10 cops and a couple detectives, they still haven't found her, and when they do find her, they wont keep her for more than 2 weeks bc she's paranoid schizophrenic and the jails and hospitals are overcrowded. Just another day in the south end of toledo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini (SGH-T499)

Click to collapse



Had a similar thing a few years ago at my house...
Never caught the guy...
http://vimeo.com/m/5469244


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MBQ_ (Jun 28, 2012)

Should be sleeping and resting up for finals for summer school!! Hahah

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammodo (Jun 28, 2012)

Playing with jelly bean and loving it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Jun 28, 2012)

Loving jellybean 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## YOCHANAN2007 (Jun 28, 2012)

read this post


----------



## 8thos (Jun 28, 2012)

Trying to figure out my way around the site. Wondering what forum software this is (looks like vBulletin 4) Amazed at how awesome the theme looks, wondering how much capability of my Samsung Infuse 4G I will lose if I mod it. Only modding it to get rid of this stupid Facebook popup that keeps appearing on my screen. When I tried deleting it from my phone, it wouldn't let me, hence why I'm here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

Waiting for all the executives at my company to go to lunch, so I can move my car to a better spot.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Lucio-Magno (Jun 29, 2012)

Listening iron maiden and reading about rom for my xperia arc.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jumping between apps and hoping something interesting happens...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

Texting away and watching Scrubs

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## veeman (Jun 29, 2012)

Downloading Android SDK 

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wondering why the XDA app has switched the pages around..

I tap the left arrow it goes to the latest page and the right arrow goes to the first page of the thread.. When it should be the other way around.. How do I fix it??

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Wondering why the XDA app has switched the pages around..
> 
> I tap the left arrow it goes to the latest page and the right arrow goes to the first page of the thread.. When it should be the other way around.. How do I fix it??
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



What version of the app are you running? Cause mines acting as it should be

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 29, 2012)

Watching Initial D: Special Edition.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What version of the app are you running? Cause mines acting as it should be
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



I have version 2.0.1 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I have version 2.0.1
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same as my version. Have you tried to re-install it? Only thing I can think of really. It can't be a total problem with the version though.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## gosso (Jun 29, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## thelowend (Jun 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Watching Initial D: Special Edition.

Click to collapse



Man that show is sweet. Gotta watch it on Netflix.

Browsing XDA and deciding what workout time is best for today.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 29, 2012)

Lying on my bed and trying to relax post-op


----------



## blade30p (Jun 29, 2012)

Working like a bastard!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trikzor (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm meant to be working but the boss isn't here


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Same as my version. Have you tried to re-install it? Only thing I can think of really. It can't be a total problem with the version though.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Yea I have tried that and now even in tapatalk it's the same, maybe I screwed up something in my profile settings


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## IlleCorvus (Jun 29, 2012)

Currently redownloading some app's after flashing RemICS 1.3 on my SGS+ .


----------



## zagi988 (Jun 29, 2012)

Eating a sandwich!

Sent via Xperia Active and xda app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 29, 2012)

breathing.....


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> breathing.....

Click to collapse



Transporting blood.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

working the good ol' abs.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> working the good ol' abs.

Click to collapse



What is that?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Your abdominals. 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/13/muscle/abdominals


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oooh, yeeeaah. Sorry stuck at english.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ayan15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Eating Korean noodles while at work.. In front of my close observation patient.. 9th night duty straight will finish later.. 12h work.. Tsk i hate overtime..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2012)

ayan15 said:


> Eating Korean noodles while at work.. In front of my close observation patient.. 9th night duty straight will finish later.. 12h work.. Tsk i hate overtime..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



At work? Mmmmhh in my country its 22 o clock.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## werked (Jun 29, 2012)

Layin on the sofa watching cops and trying to stay cool in this damn heat. Waiting for it to cool off so I can throw  some Kalbi on the grill.  Worked 4 12s....nights... this week so I'm being lazy and looking fwd to crawling in my bed early tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA


----------



## topiratiko (Jun 30, 2012)

Sitting on the couch after devouring a beef and cheese XL burrito one hand in my pants the other navigating my Captivate.

Sent from my Galaxy S Captivate on Slim Rom 4.2 powered by Semaphore 1.2.5sc. Project BUTTER


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 30, 2012)

Kicking some Yardie ass on GTA 3

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## dadebue (Jun 30, 2012)

Watching atletics european championships in helsinki 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## haramizuki (Jun 30, 2012)

currently in a shooting range and waiting for time.


----------



## DynamiteRave (Jun 30, 2012)

Burning up in this terrible heat.

Bath salts made me eat my Inspire


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 30, 2012)

Resting my back while watching planet earth disc 1.

_____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## notown775 (Jun 30, 2012)

pooping

get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 30, 2012)

Recovering my phone after a 5 hour GTA session. Pocessor, Y U SO LAGGY?! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Mjones307 (Jul 1, 2012)

Watching lord of the rings

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 1, 2012)

Trying to root my phone (following a really hard guide) but I keep bricking it and having to reflash the firmware and start again


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UltrasFrankfurt (Jul 1, 2012)

Waiting for food


----------



## blade30p (Jul 1, 2012)

About to have a dig in the grave, then onto Skyrim Dawnguard for a few hours 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Jul 1, 2012)

Watching the Euro final. ¡ITALIA!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mjones307 (Jul 1, 2012)

Browsing xda

HTC vivid


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 1, 2012)

Helping people out on xda

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ahjonnies215 (Jul 1, 2012)

Trying to figure out which Rom/kernel I should flash my S3 with

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Jul 2, 2012)

Surfing xda and watching some movies. 

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 2, 2012)

Breathing...

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## kenfrancoise (Jul 2, 2012)

Going home.. At the shuttle bus right now.. (working at samsung electronics)

Sent from my Calculator Casio ES003


----------



## Xxul (Jul 2, 2012)

Earning my first million €






Motherlode






:trollface:

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Klemencas (Jul 2, 2012)

Almost sleeping. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in Florida at a family reunion for my paternal family. I'm leaving tomorrow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Jul 2, 2012)

Using a wii mote to control my music and movies on my Evo as well as post this.  Which makes my lazyness pretty darn happy.


Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 2, 2012)

Rooting a Galaxy Europa (P.O.S phone, got paid to do it 

Sent from my Desire HD using one thumb


----------



## thelowend (Jul 2, 2012)

Watching Scrubs after a long day of work. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2012)

Watching Adventure time lol


----------



## droidzika (Jul 3, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Watching Adventure time lol

Click to collapse



it's sad that I know what that it  :silly:


----------



## thelowend (Jul 3, 2012)

droidzika said:


> it's sad that I know what that it  :silly:

Click to collapse



Most certainly isn't! You ever watch that show? It is fan freaking tastic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Just ate BBQ. Finding a spot to sleep for a couple years. This week was brutal! =p


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Just ate BBQ. Finding a spot to sleep for a couple years. This week was brutal! =p

Click to collapse



Its only Monday. Already brutal?

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Packing to go home! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
(i miss my sparky and my birdies  )

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Packing to go home! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> (i miss my sparky and my birdies  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome!


This Saturday, my wife and my girls are leaving for a week 

But then I get to meet them in Catalina the week after!  I'll be a happy boy. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> This Saturday, my wife and my girls are leaving for a week
> ...

Click to collapse



The week after better hurry up and get here, then. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The week after better hurry up and get here, then.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love being alone, don't get me wrong.  But I've just really been in love with my little family lately.  Spaghetti & Meatball are growing up so fast.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Backing up my current rom. Will flash a new stock rom.

_____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Backing up my current rom. Will flash a new stock rom.
> 
> _____________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Crackflasher. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love being alone, don't get me wrong.  But I've just really been in love with my little family lately.  Spaghetti & Meatball are growing up so fast.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



On top of old Smokey......
All covered with cheese.... 
I lost my poor meatball.....
When somebody sneezed..... 
(Don't mind me, too much red wine with dinner  )

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On top of old Smokey......
> All covered with cheese....
> I lost my poor meatball.....
> When somebody sneezed.....
> ...

Click to collapse




Hahaha nice...
I'm gonna recite that to my girls at bedtime, they'll get a kick outta that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hahaha nice...
> I'm gonna recite that to my girls at bedtime, they'll get a kick outta that.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's actually a whole song.....
Something about rolling off of the table and onto the floor....then my poor meatball.....rolled right out the door..... 
I can't remember the rest 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crackflasher.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seroiusly bro i don't know the term but after looking on the net, i think i'm one. What have i become? lol

173.45.126.162/forums/index.php?/topic/122-you-know-youre-a-crackflasher-when/

_____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Seroiusly bro i don't know the term but after looking on the net, i think i'm one. What have i become? lol
> 
> 173.45.126.162/forums/index.php?/topic/122-you-know-youre-a-crackflasher-when/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro?....hahahaha.  Snowflake will not be approving that message.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Jul 3, 2012)

Trying to find a phone to buy. Hopefully Evo3D. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my M9300 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Seroiusly bro i don't know the term but after looking on the net, i think i'm one. What have i become? lol
> 
> 173.45.126.162/forums/index.php?/topic/122-you-know-youre-a-crackflasher-when/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a bro. 
(seriously, my username is Babydoll) 
But yes, ur a crackflasher....join the club. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not a bro.
> (seriously, my username is Babydoll)
> But yes, ur a crackflasher....join the club.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha...I laughed at him for you

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...I laughed at him for you
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I can't sleep. I need a cigarette.... Dammit. 
(it's dark outside my room  )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't sleep. I need a cigarette.... Dammit.
> (it's dark outside my room  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If there's a praying mantis outside, never you mind, he doesn't care...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If there's a praying mantis outside, never you mind, he doesn't care...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My cousin Al raided the fridge! Lights on! Yay! However, out in the porch there was something crawling around (not of the praying mantis variety  )
I still smoked a cig though. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My cousin Al raided the fridge! Lights on! Yay! However, out in the porch there was something crawling around (not of the praying mantis variety  )
> I still smoked a cig though.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hell ya.  I'll brave damn near anything for a smoke.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not a bro.
> (seriously, my username is Babydoll)
> But yes, ur a crackflasher....join the club.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Oh... My bad. Now i know. hehe.
_________________________________________
Sent from Nowhere using Tapatalk 2


----------



## appletop (Jul 3, 2012)

typing this reply and watching Breakout kings in the background


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not paying attention

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Half asleep on bed. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Going home to hug my Sparky and give my birdies head scratches...

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## mikef (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Going home to hug my Sparky and give my birdies head scratches...
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



TMI

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## zolaisugly (Jul 3, 2012)

Watching Thomas the tank engine film, with my 4yr son....... Oh no Thomas had fallen down a tunnel and is lost what will happen next?????

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Figuring out on how to re-activate my third eye. 

++_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_++


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> TMI
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



How was a hug and head scratches TMI? 
Oh please. I've seen waaaaaaaaaay worse on these forums. 
Well, anyway :thumbdown: to you too
(I'm going home nao)
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## irbane (Jul 3, 2012)

rooting my gnex


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

And done.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## notown775 (Jul 4, 2012)

watching BATTLE ROYAL ... asian version

get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen


----------



## Infekxion (Jul 4, 2012)

Texting five different people on two phones, posting this comment, watching my dachshund and dameranian play, and listening to some classic rock.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Not paying attention
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



that again.. Stupid college

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)

Got about 200 CDs to rip in anticipation of my new media server arriving at some point....

cant.be.arsed.


----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

Oiling my sword

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Oiling my sword
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



If you know what he means...

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Got about 200 CDs to rip in anticipation of my new media server arriving at some point....
> 
> cant.be.arsed.

Click to collapse



Burning CDs is way better than ripping them. Love the smell of melting plastic :-D 

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Drinking coffee at my desk. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> If you know what he means...
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



You pervert. I was literally oiling it! ..... 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## droidzika (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes!!

Sent from my Ice Cream Sammiched out DX2


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)

Testing tapatalk on xda. Seems to work even better than xda's own app.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

elevul said:


> Testing tapatalk on xda. Seems to work even better than xda's own app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes...I'd does.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Jul 4, 2012)

Watching gay ass Jerry Springer. I hate that show but there's nothing else on

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)

scuzzbag87 said:


> Watching gay ass Jerry Springer. I hate that show but there's nothing else on
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Why are you watching television, when you have the entire internet at your disposal?


----------



## Android311 (Jul 4, 2012)

scuzzbag87 said:


> Watching gay ass Jerry Springer. I hate that show but there's nothing else on
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Hahaha more trannys fighting? 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Jul 4, 2012)

elevul said:


> Why are you watching television, when you have the entire internet at your disposal?

Click to collapse



Yea i know but i get bored when im online too much







Android311 said:


> Hahaha more trannys fighting?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah just some crazy black chicks fighting it out 


Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Android311 (Jul 4, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Nah just some crazy black chicks fighting it out 


Sent from my SGH-T989[/QUOTE]

The usual haha 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hirons1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wasting time and should be learning...


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 5, 2012)

cleaning gmail inbox...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

Going to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. 
G' Night. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Going to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> G' Night.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What country is "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" in? I would love to go on vacation there. 

Anyway, I'm going to sleep. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> What country is "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" in? I would love to go on vacation there.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably off this exit, but it sure doesn't look like New Jersey.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I killed too many people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 5, 2012)

Going home already.


----------



## max-555 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sleeping 

sent from my HTC


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm sleeping too..I am not on xda

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## Android311 (Jul 5, 2012)

Napping 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidzika (Jul 6, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> I'm sleeping too..I am not on xda
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



I just noticed your signature. an Iphone with CM7...you poor soul! :silly: :angel:


----------



## blade30p (Jul 6, 2012)

watching Dexter S04, (3rd time!) after a brutal 12hr shift, smoking a fatty 

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Eatin' a grilled cheese sammy.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 6, 2012)

Baking.....and making pizza

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## notown775 (Jul 6, 2012)

hanging out with my yorkie

get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

notown775 said:


> hanging out with my yorkie
> 
> get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen

Click to collapse



Cute!

Needs Hipster glasses though 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

Hanging out with the crew in XDA_OT. :victory:


----------



## dhikunthea (Jul 6, 2012)

i'm in process downloaded a rom :laugh:


----------



## notown775 (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cute!
> 
> Needs Hipster glasses though
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol, better?

get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

notown775 said:


> lol, better?
> 
> get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen

Click to collapse



Cool!!!!  Haha...you're a good sport 


And hold up.....you're a drummer?  Y u no join drummer thread??

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## notown775 (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool!!!!  Haha...you're a good sport
> 
> 
> And hold up.....you're a drummer?  Y u no join drummer thread??
> ...

Click to collapse



where? link me now lol

get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

notown775 said:


> where? link me now lol
> 
> get an iPhone, NOTe gonna happen

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1581091

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

Wondering why I am watching "The Warrior's Way"


----------



## thelowend (Jul 6, 2012)

Wondering why the hell I let myself be the third wheel ALL THE TIME

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Wondering why the hell I let myself be the third wheel ALL THE TIME
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're a bass player, and not used to that?  C'mon son.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roadrunnergt (Jul 6, 2012)

Devouring ribs and watching family guy

brought to you by that guy


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Wondering why the hell I let myself be the third wheel ALL THE TIME
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you eat the face off of one of the other two people it will solve your problem.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

Smashing off a bit of Mario Kart 






Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

A word to the wise:

Do not create an Explosions In The Sky station on Pandora.  You may not show up for work tomorrow.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## latenight (Jul 6, 2012)

Racking up 10 posts so I can contribute something useful.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

latenight said:


> Racking up 10 posts so I can contribute something useful.

Click to collapse



You know you can be doing that now, right?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jul 6, 2012)

Heading to the house for a three day weekend. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jul 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> If you eat the face off of one of the other two people it will solve your problem.

Click to collapse



Hahaz. I think I get it...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

Making fun of MAC.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking at This


----------



## sweter (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm downloading LeWa Rom to my Galaxy ACE


----------



## nitro85 (Jul 6, 2012)

Installling MC7 in Ideos X5


----------



## devotee101 (Jul 6, 2012)

Drinking Timothy Taylor Landlord

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## khoeok (Jul 6, 2012)

*Looking For?*

Im looking for UNLOCKING BOOTLOADER !:angel:


----------



## kevin2516 (Jul 6, 2012)

Watching Wimbledon. Federer vs Murray for final pls!!!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jul 6, 2012)

kevin2516 said:


> Watching Wimbledon. Federer vs Murray for final pls!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Djokovic vs whoever for final. 

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## panpjp (Jul 6, 2012)

Typing via my Desire LOL

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## kevin2516 (Jul 6, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Djokovic vs whoever for final.
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Ahaha not today mate  yess!!!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2012)

kevin2516 said:


> Watching Wimbledon. Federer vs Murray for final pls!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Federer vs Djokovic

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Jaytronics (Jul 6, 2012)

Going to work. Driving to the Cape from Worcester MA then to Newport RI to Western CT then to North Western MA then back to Worcester area. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Googleing. You should try this: go to your Google app, and type "Justin bieber is"

You should watch what is suggests you.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

Not working. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## droidzika (Jul 6, 2012)

Spinning 

Sent from my MB870 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mvail (Jul 6, 2012)

Just flashed a ROM on my ATT HTC One X and browsing XDA.  Love this place and I'm trying to get my post count up.


----------



## werked (Jul 7, 2012)

Taking my drugs and going mimis.!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 7, 2012)

Watching a cooking show. Getting hungry...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Waiting for the day shift to get here so I can go home and go to sleep.

I am also trying VERY hard to resist the urge to revive a dead thread from YEARS ago.


----------



## Noharmtrying (Jul 7, 2012)

Finding you 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## newdevo (Jul 7, 2012)

implementing new features in a cyanogen port


----------



## chefberardi (Jul 7, 2012)

*impatient*



flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what your doing right now!

Click to collapse



Getting halfway to being able to respond in a dev post.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jul 7, 2012)

Listening to music and browsing XDA on my buddies computer, waiting to go to a race tonight. And eating pretzels


----------



## Android311 (Jul 7, 2012)

In Santa Barbra  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zagi988 (Jul 7, 2012)

In ma bed thinking how I could post modpack of mods that I use on stock ICS. Maybe someone else will like that combo too! 

Sent via Xperia Active and xda app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 8, 2012)

Mixing some old skool DnB 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## CXENTE (Jul 8, 2012)

Sitting in AA :-\ .... ughh I hate this place

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm just playing with my phone ATM and surfing xda, just figured out how to change the xda app signature in the new app.

Sent from my Nokia 1200 using XDA-developers app.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Sitting in AA :-\ .... ughh I hate this place
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I feel your pain bro

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

getting reports done and its due on monday,

fk my manager for being such an as*hole


----------



## saywhatt (Jul 8, 2012)

Tryna find my will to study for my exams tomorrow :\

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

Watching The Event.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

typing on my keyboard and clicking my mouse which ended up as a post here


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 8, 2012)

just finished cleaning my keyboard


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> just finished cleaning my keyboard

Click to collapse



That's disgusting. We don't even want to know why it needed cleaning.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's disgusting. We don't even want to know why it needed cleaning.

Click to collapse



you don't know how many lints, monsters, smurfs, speckles are beneath there


----------



## huitae91 (Jul 8, 2012)

replying thread and watch anime


----------



## gixx0r (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking for my next phone since I just broke my Droid Incredible. Anybody want to help me?


----------



## thelowend (Jul 9, 2012)

Winter is Coming 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 9, 2012)

gixx0r said:


> Looking for my next phone since I just broke my Droid Incredible. Anybody want to help me?

Click to collapse



Dinc 2 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXdarkskyyyXx (Jul 9, 2012)

watchimg madeas big happy family


----------



## haramizuki (Jul 9, 2012)

watching One Piece ^^


----------



## Reisen Udongein Inaba (Jul 9, 2012)

Playing with ICS on my Wildfire at work.


----------



## XO (Jul 9, 2012)

FIFA on the 360


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

Sitting at my desk. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## ofteno (Jul 10, 2012)

Watching my brother play civ 5

Sent from Holy Terra using jokersax11 CM9 for atrix


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just been playing NFS Shift on my phone. I've been after this game for so long, it's unbelievable. I'm just glad it's finally working xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## rmkilc (Jul 10, 2012)

Dreaming about butter covered jelly beans.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

sharpening my machete.  if you know what i mean.

actually, i'm really sharpening my machete.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 10, 2012)

Sitting in front of the computer for no real reason instead of going to sleep.


And how is this my first post in this thread?


----------



## Nutterpc (Jul 10, 2012)

Dunno, lol

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 10, 2012)

Promoting my app -.-


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

Trying not to do any "actual" work.....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Android311 (Jul 10, 2012)

In san Pedro

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CB620 (Jul 10, 2012)

Watching kill the irishman while waiting for a jb port 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Slacker (Jul 10, 2012)

Watching the clock for 22 more minutes...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Reading up on the Opium Wars.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## anazhd (Jul 10, 2012)

pizzzzzzaaaa


----------



## CXENTE (Jul 11, 2012)

<<< cant wait for tomorrow,,, get my tablet, from fedex :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 11, 2012)

Rock band 3 on Xbox. Anyone wanna play? 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ted drewes ice cream

Proud supporter of VCFL


----------



## Venomusdragon (Jul 11, 2012)

X files marathon

SGS II, check... aokp port, check... mini phonegasm, check

Party Spock is in the house, everybody have a logical time!


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 11, 2012)

Venomusdragon said:


> X files marathon
> 
> SGS II, check... aokp port, check... mini phonegasm, check
> 
> Party Spock is in the house, everybody have a logical time!

Click to collapse



Wow

Proud supporter of VCFL


----------



## topiratiko (Jul 11, 2012)

Venomusdragon said:


> X files marathon
> 
> SGS II, check... aokp port, check... mini phonegasm, check
> 
> Party Spock is in the house, everybody have a logical time!

Click to collapse



X files was the best show EVER. BOSS!

Sent from my Galaxy S Captivate on Slim Rom 4.2 powered by Semaphore 1.2.5sc. Project BUTTER


----------



## Venomusdragon (Jul 11, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> X files was the best show EVER. BOSS!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S Captivate on Slim Rom 4.2 powered by Semaphore 1.2.5sc. Project BUTTER

Click to collapse



+1 to that

SGS II, check... aokp port, check... mini phonegasm, check

Party Spock is in the house, everybody have a logical time!


----------



## paul96 (Jul 11, 2012)

playing minecraft


----------



## domini99 (Jul 11, 2012)

paul96 said:


> playing minecraft

Click to collapse



Your the man 
Im going to play with my friends this afternoon.

I got my own server 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 11, 2012)

Modding some stock rom. It better be good, or else...


----------



## Anjoid (Jul 11, 2012)

trying to get some homework done but getting too engrossed in xda.:good:


----------



## blade30p (Jul 11, 2012)

Smoking a big dirty fatty of cheese,
watching Rise of the footsoldier

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 12, 2012)

Listening to tunein radio.


----------



## Android311 (Jul 12, 2012)

Talking on the phone

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lewymaro (Jul 12, 2012)

Browsing XDA and waiting for Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Jul 12, 2012)

Waiting for the first Jelly release for the SGA

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 12, 2012)

Watching camelot series.


----------



## chlorinekid (Jul 12, 2012)

Venomusdragon said:


> X files marathon
> 
> SGS II, check... aokp port, check... mini phonegasm, check
> 
> Party Spock is in the house, everybody have a logical time!

Click to collapse



Well I'm watching the office but an X files marathon sounds like my next move 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Android311 (Jul 12, 2012)

My first date!

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 12, 2012)

Android311 said:


> My first date!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good luck man!

Trying to create a flashable .zip file, pain in the rear much? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## olrait (Jul 12, 2012)

Waiting for new ROM version while surfing xda.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hedwig34 (Jul 12, 2012)

At the eye doctor trying to read while pupils are dialated. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Jul 13, 2012)

Moving to dessert wondering whether or not I should go to this party...everyone is a hardcore drinker but me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got it from work, watching fastnloud, relaxing with my close & personal friend, Mr Cheese 
;-)
Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Just installed bricked kernel with sweep2wake....the novelty has not worn off yet....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

browsing xda, listning to "In Time" by Robbie Rob, from the Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure soundtrack.
proof: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6fegLj_cpU&feature=g-upl


----------



## ic3y (Jul 13, 2012)

working and looking through the window... being depressed cuz its raining xD


----------



## Sol7_v (Jul 13, 2012)

Skyrim PS3:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Keion (Jul 13, 2012)

Going to bread.

Sent from my 3d porn machine.


----------



## ic3y (Jul 13, 2012)

bed?


----------



## crash_b. (Jul 13, 2012)

Gym, workin' out 

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## bjunky (Jul 13, 2012)

hardcore studying for my chemistry final exam on monday(that's what I should be doing right now, in fact I'm browsing the XDA forums while listening to pearl jam)


----------



## spider623 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sleep texting, to bored to sleep to tired to get out from the bed


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

Wasting time surfing the web. Friday evening (almost 8pm), nothing to do. I am no party person nor do I like alcohol. I hate weekends and I hate not working. At least when working, I have something productive to do.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 13, 2012)

Talking to my girl, she's far away and sick :-( 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 13, 2012)

Bricking more devices.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelowend (Jul 13, 2012)

Driving my last route of the week. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 13, 2012)

Playing The Million Pound Drop play-along game. So far, I've answered 12 questions and have £200,000 remaining of my starting million!

_Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360_


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 14, 2012)

Watching vanilla sky


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

Drinking beer and eating cake.... :highfive:


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm currently collecting a bunch of insults from various people. It's funny how "looks like you have no idea what you're doing" is the most common insult thrown towards me.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 14, 2012)

Installing Ubuntu on an old ass computer.. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 14, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Installing Ubuntu on an old ass computer..
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



What kind a computer? How much ram? If you have more than 256 mb you should install my linux distro . Fast booting, gnome 2 & 3, yast2 package handler.

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

preparing reports for work due on monday
my boss is such an a*s


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

Thinking of trying out Ubuntu on my Gnex.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> What kind a computer? How much ram? If you have more than 256 mb you should install my linux distro . Fast booting, gnome 2 & 3, yast2 package handler.
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Dell Optiplex GX240
1.8 GHz single core,
785 RAM,
128 RAGE PRO GPU,


Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## thelowend (Jul 15, 2012)

Learning how Linux (specifically Fedora) works. I have sooo much learning to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 15, 2012)

Watching Top Gear.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 15, 2012)

watching how I met your mother

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## soueric (Jul 15, 2012)

Reading my favourite forum xda B-) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Dell Optiplex GX240
> 1.8 GHz single core,
> 785 RAM,
> 128 RAGE PRO GPU,
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you like to try my build?
Name: Dominux
Minimal system requirements:
16 mb 3d accelerated gpu
500 mhz cpu (pentium 2 or better)
256 mb ram for gnome 3,
128 without gnome 3.
-note- if your graphic card isnt suported by gnome 3, it will run in gnome 2 fallback.
Kde desktop suported, but not pre-installed. 

If you want your the 16th.







thelowend said:


> Learning how Linux (specifically Fedora) works. I have sooo much learning to do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already know. If need some help, ask me


Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry, double post. (Again).

I always click quote in place of edit.


----------



## chemist80 (Jul 15, 2012)

Watching teachers season 3

Sent from my Xoom using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android311 (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Good luck man!
> 
> Trying to create a flashable .zip file, pain in the rear much?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Watching Buffy the Vampire Slayer whilst having the morning coffee and ciggie 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 16, 2012)

Watching The Raven.


----------



## thelowend (Jul 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I already know. If need some help, ask me
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Though I've already hopped to the latest Ubuntu build, I might come back to fedora sometime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mkvarner (Jul 16, 2012)

Bored in car.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Chatting with relatives thru IM+


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 16, 2012)

Refinding my geek roots... playing final fantasy 3 on my phone thru snes emulator 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 16, 2012)

kriticar said:


> I am trying to make 10 posts.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2012)

rodmsantos said:


> Replying to the thread...
> 
> Listening my Mom saying for me drop out of Internet and Cellphone

Click to collapse


----------



## jackfrost12 (Jul 17, 2012)

trying to get android on hp laptop and get wireless going


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 17, 2012)

Workin' out


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

In the lecture

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 17, 2012)

Watching The Lorax for some strange reason...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 17, 2012)

Watching School of Rock because it's a great way to start my morning properly xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 17, 2012)

Installing Galactic core Live Wallpaper.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 17, 2012)

At the VZ store. Just heard a random customer asking about the Apple lawsuit mess. Interesting.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

Yelling at people.....dumba$$e$. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jfriend33 (Jul 17, 2012)

hedwig34 said:


> At the eye doctor trying to read while pupils are dialated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take pics and look like you did white girl

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelowend (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got in the door from work...walking back in 100+ degree heat is not. fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRX120 (Jul 17, 2012)

On XDA posting this. (And of cource praising god )
What elce could I possibly be doing at this exact second.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2012)

jfriend33 said:


> Take pics and look like you did white girl
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 18, 2012)

Right
Making dinner bacon wrap chicken.... who's ready for a heart attack 

plays by prison rules


----------



## nicknowsky (Jul 18, 2012)

Playing with my newly delivered Nexus 7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 18, 2012)

Drinking a bottle of Sweet Tea Bourbon and lemonade.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

Feeding snowflake calcium supplements (by hand)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Listening to 80s rock


----------



## domini99 (Jul 18, 2012)

Preparing my hackintosh usb installer..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## blade30p (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feeding snowflake calcium supplements (by hand)
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



What's a snowflake?
....................................
Today I have mostly been smoking cheese & watching SOA S01 (again) before work 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 18, 2012)

blade30p said:


> What's a snowflake?
> ....................................
> Today I have mostly been smoking cheese & watching SOA S01 (again) before work
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Snowflake Is Babydoll's white bird.


A cockatoo (I think)


----------



## dmytrop (Jul 18, 2012)

working on large corporate site


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 18, 2012)

Testing out ICS because I've only just got it officially on my device #_-

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

blade30p said:


> What's a snowflake?
> ....................................
> Today I have mostly been smoking cheese & watching SOA S01 (again) before work
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse












Snowflake^^


QuantumFoam said:


> Snowflake Is Babydoll's white bird.
> 
> 
> A cockatoo (I think)

Click to collapse






A cockatiel. 
Posting about Snowflake (again  )
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Drinking a bottle of Sweet Tea Bourbon and lemonade.

Click to collapse



Niiiiiiiice.



Working





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

blade30p said:


> What's a snowflake?
> ....................................
> Today I have mostly been smoking cheese & watching SOA S01 (again) before work
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse








Kissing all kinds of ass tonight, deal with it people. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 19, 2012)

Drinking and playing MW3.

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 19, 2012)

Repeatedly yawning. It's 6 am and I have two more days of work and then it's over. (Summer job, five weeks)

For those who aren't too good with time zones, I am approx. 6 hours ahead of New York and approx. 8-9 hours ahead of Cali.


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 19, 2012)

Making weird noises at my phone and falling asleep.

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 19, 2012)

Watching d.l. hughley: reset

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ludeawakening (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm eating a frosted cherry Pop Tart and reading stuff on here. If you guys haven't seen the "Creating an Android site" thread here in Off Topic, you might want to check it out. Super2cool is making a great site and could probably use some help if you're willing to test some apps. I know I'm down for it. It will be something really good for Android users. 

sent from... I'm not really sure. My Dinc has been Abducted!


----------



## crimson12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Waiting to watch batman! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

Watching Breaking Bad.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Taking the trash out


----------



## crash_b. (Jul 20, 2012)

45 mins. to go in the nightshift, it's 5:41 am now ...

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## nasty007 (Jul 20, 2012)

going to work, its 5:45 in the morning

Sent from my XT862 using xda premium


----------



## Liquid_Cool (Jul 20, 2012)

Reading forums for updates and other miscellaneous stuff such as this....(I'm bored also). Tc

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelowend (Jul 20, 2012)

Sad cause I couldn't get a ticket to see Batman...every theater within 50 miles of me has been sold out for almost a month...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jul 20, 2012)

I just managed to post after thread lock.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> I just managed to post after thread lock.

Click to collapse



Hahaha I saw that, quite impressive. Also good work on not posting ib4l


----------



## mikef (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I saw that, quite impressive. Also good work on not posting ib4l

Click to collapse



Good thing I didn't close the browser window after using Archer's beta test code this morning.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I saw that, quite impressive. Also good work on not posting ib4l

Click to collapse



Do thanks after lock actually get counted?  I do that a lot.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mikef (Jul 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do thanks after lock actually get counted?  I do that a lot.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I believe they do.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 20, 2012)

Making random long Facebook status updates because I'm bored and have no life.


----------



## hello00 (Jul 20, 2012)

taking pixs..like this one...


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 20, 2012)

cool gun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

hello00 said:


> taking pixs..like this one...

Click to collapse



Nice table...IKEA?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice table...IKEA?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha 
Do you also have ikea there?
I tought is was some dutch thingy..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## snowflakesan (Jul 20, 2012)

*whatcha doin*

Just passed my exam for drivers licence.. woohoo :good:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Eating pizza


----------



## Ecuadude (Jul 20, 2012)

Playing minecraft XD  on my server 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## alphadog32 (Jul 20, 2012)

Watching Willy Bum Bum:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw2rzxjrXhk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ckoadiyn (Jul 20, 2012)

Watching the news about the shooting at the movies in Colorado during the dark night rises premier 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## werked (Jul 20, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Watching the news about the shooting at the movies in Colorado during the dark night rises premier
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here.  So sad,  some people are just so sick. Hard to see how someone could be so effin hateful. 

Sent str8 from my half eaten Banilla Ice Cream Samich


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 20, 2012)

Playing minesweeper online


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

Watching netflix and drinking a beer. Also about to go to sleep.


----------



## mikef (Jul 20, 2012)

Il Pappa said:


> Why are you continue to delete my post? I m not spamming...

Click to collapse



I did not delete your posts. One of the mods did. I tried to warn you before that happened but you kept posting here in Off Topic. I am sorry that happened, but the mods want new users to make quality posts that contribute something instead of junk posts in Off Topic just to post in a dev thread.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 20, 2012)

Sitting here after donating 200 euros to XDA contemplating why I haven't done it earlier.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

ckoadiyn said:


> Watching the news about the shooting at the movies in Colorado during the dark night rises premier
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



me too,
i heard the guy was republican


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 20, 2012)

NO political discussions. ESPECIALLY related to a shooting.

Ben Stiller doesn't have meetings, he has plural nouns.


----------



## LiveFaster (Jul 20, 2012)

Waiting for fedex, for me new laptop 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S Blaze 4g


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kihan said:


> Trying to get 10 post's

Click to collapse



Wrong way to do it pal. Check this out 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

This....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 20, 2012)

Having to download 600+ songs a load of vids and all my biggest games again because my phone was a ***** and cleared everything in my internal memory #_-

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh oh me jelly.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh oh me jelly.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I haz moar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a Lynchburg Lemonade if anyone cares    
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz moar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's in it. Bout to tell my bartender. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's in it. Bout to tell my bartender.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



JD
Sour mix
Sprite
Mostly JD though... 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 21, 2012)

Watching little Joe y la familia play

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 21, 2012)

Scrolling between forums on xda...

*Ba Dum Tss*


----------



## saywhatt (Jul 21, 2012)

Studying "Concepts of Database Mangement" 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Studying "Concepts of Database Mangement"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fun stuff!

I'm watching Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows while monitoring the network at work. It's a tough job but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Hello_Robert (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking for a good ICS rom for droid bionic..

Any suggestions?

:droid: Yep! :droid:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

reading: "human resource management systems"


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

Wishing "The Campaign" theaters already so there'd be something to see since Dark Knight is sold out.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Working on my second Whiskey and coke watching drag races 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








minus all the drinks before and at the bar earlier.

Later to see shoilin death squad 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 21, 2012)

4 shots of Jameson and 9 beers, still deciding whether or not to mini-golf.  I have to beat my 62 from last year. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

Installing Ubuntu 4.10...... 4 teh lulz. (V. old machine)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

getting rid of the ubuntu unity interface cuz it sux


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Installing Ubuntu 4.10...... 4 teh lulz. (V. old machine)

Click to collapse



Whoaw! Isnt lubuntu a better idea?

However, im working at Dominux v 1.0.3
Try to fix virtualbox bug.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Whoaw! Isnt lubuntu a better idea?
> 
> However, im working at Dominux v 1.0.3
> Try to fix virtualbox bug.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm now that you mention it.... lol

Used up my last disk anyway 
About to install TinyXP


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Hmmm now that you mention it.... lol
> 
> Used up my last disk anyway
> About to install TinyXP

Click to collapse



How many ram does that thing have?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> How many ram does that thing have?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Truth be told I can't remember exactly, about 760Mb... 

Gonna get lubuntu running from a pen drive but it looks like the wireless network adapter is f****d and I don't have a cable longer than 1m  
I probably should be doing something productive instead of this crap. lol

Edit - it's got a whopping 704MB of RAM


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Truth be told I can't remember exactly, about 760Mb...
> 
> Gonna get lubuntu running from a pen drive but it looks like the wireless network adapter is f****d and I don't have a cable longer than 1m
> I probably should be doing something productive instead of this crap. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, if you want you could install Dominux.
Low end requirements.
Works on even 256 mb RAM, and has all the futures off today.
If you wanna know more, ask me. 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Okay, if you want you could install Dominux.
> Low end requirements.
> Works on even 256 mb RAM, and has all the futures off today.
> If you wanna know more, ask me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a link?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Do you have a link?

Click to collapse



You mean for download? Yes i do.

Wait a minute..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> You mean for download? Yes i do.
> http://susestudio.com/download/b99ab8395cea088751537e224ea5ed3f/Dominux.i686-1.0.0.iso
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



"Sorry, the appliance you are trying to download has been deleted. You may want to contact the appliance creator to rebuild his appliance and provide you with the new download link."


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ready:
http://susestudio.com/a/RXDFgs/dominux/download/iso 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, i just fixed the link
Link above here 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

For usb install:
http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick

Follow instructions on that page. 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> For usb install:
> http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick
> 
> Follow instructions on that page.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice one, thanks man.

Will give this a look later on. 
Might even build my own at some point.

Cheers


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Nice one, thanks man.
> 
> Will give this a look later on.
> Might even build my own at some point.
> ...

Click to collapse



This isnt build at susestudio only, i exported to kiwi and did some scripts by meself. 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tell me if you like it, im away now

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Tell me if you like it, im away now
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



I'll need to pick up some disks before I can try it as that old laptop wont boot from USB and I'm not in the mood for trying to find a compatible BIOS...

I'll check it out over the next few days though.
Thanks again.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Dude I just woke up. I'm sleeping outside my bar. I got kicked out of last night cause the owners friend took a swing on me. I locked hid arm up and reachedown and picked up my glasses. Said he tore something when I did that. Everybody told me where he lived. Left there and broke up a marriage. A girl I've wanted for years. Knocked her fiance out cause he was talking bad to her and we went to my truck. Right outside the door of the first bar. The doorman for that bar was the best man in my wedding. He left us alone. I woke up not a clue where I am at. Finally realized. Now I'm late for visitation to see my girl. I have six texts with the owners buddies address in it. They said he got out of hospital. I'm headed over there right now. *****. Then I'm finishing with my crush for years. My girl is getting out in two weeks. We're in different area codes right mow, it's cool.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I just woke up. I'm sleeping outside my bar. I got kicked out of last night cause the owners friend took a swing on me. I locked hid arm up and reachedown and picked up my glasses. Said he tore something when I did that. Everybody told me where he lived. Left there and broke up a marriage. A girl I've wanted for years. Knocked her fiance out cause he was talking bad to her and we went to my truck. Right outside the door of the first bar. The doorman for that bar was the best man in my wedding. He left us alone. I woke up not a clue where I am at. Finally realized. Now I'm late for visitation to see my girl. I have six texts with the owners buddies address in it. They said he got out of hospital. I'm headed over there right now. *****. Then I'm finishing with my crush for years. My girl is getting out in two weeks. We're in different area codes right mow, it's cool.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 21, 2012)

Just bought a TV 

A 40" Sony HX75 3D LED TV.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 21, 2012)

On xda because I'm waiting for a game to download so I could continue watching YouTube on hi res. Slow data FTW. 
Ps. Never try to watch YouTube videos on low res! Disgusting!

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> On xda because I'm waiting for a game to download so I could continue watching YouTube on hi res. Slow data FTW.
> Ps. Never try to watch YouTube videos on low res! Disgusting!
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



I know..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Just bought a TV
> 
> A 40" Sony HX75 3D LED TV.

Click to collapse



Nice! How's the quality?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 22, 2012)

Watching _Aliens_.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

Trying to find an app similar to z4root because I wish to root my device but I don't have access to a computer -_-
Anyone got any suggestions?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Being wet..

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got home from work and am now enjoying a beer.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 22, 2012)

Being dry now..
And installing .net framework 3 on my laptop.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 22, 2012)

I am nervous. I can't hardly wait for all my stuff to come. I'm going on vacation on Thursday morning, so I'd like to have the Asus Transformer Pad I ordered by Thursday :S


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Trying to find an app similar to z4root because I wish to root my device but I don't have access to a computer -_-
> Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't seen a single rooting app since Z4 became obsolete.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Haven't seen a single rooting app since Z4 became obsolete.

Click to collapse



Damn it -_- It's a shame they stopped working on z4 tbh because it was the rooting choice of most users simply because of the ease of it.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## blade30p (Jul 22, 2012)

Taking a bath, then going out to dinner, hopefully devouring the biggest steak I can find 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## veeman (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> getting rid of the ubuntu unity interface cuz it sux

Click to collapse



I have Cinnamon on Ubuntu.  
Now it looks like Linux Mint. Lol.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> I have Cinnamon on Ubuntu.
> Now it looks like Linux Mint. Lol.

Click to collapse



I did it the other way around. I got gnome shell on mint 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm listening to music................


----------



## steveatcfs (Jul 22, 2012)

Drinking late into Monday morning hoping I am not late to work! 

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it -_- It's a shame they stopped working on z4 tbh because it was the rooting choice of most users simply because of the ease of it.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't remember the name, but check Android apps and games. Should be in the first couple of pages. And what phone. I rarely use puter to root. I'll find the old update.zip buried in the dev section before they made all the one click BS and use that.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't remember the name, but check Android apps and games. Should be in the first couple of pages. And what phone. I rarely use puter to root. I'll find the old update.zip buried in the dev section before they made all the one click BS and use that.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



What's in the first couple of pages? A thread for an app that does what I need? I just had a quick look through and all I noticed was Gingerbreak. Did I miss something?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What's in the first couple of pages? A thread for an app that does what I need? I just had a quick look through and all I noticed was Gingerbreak. Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Superoneclick

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## AshtonTS (Jul 22, 2012)

Your mom


----------



## Android311 (Jul 22, 2012)

you must be the funny guy 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Your mom

Click to collapse



She must not be that good if you're here to post about it. I know yours kept me entertained :beer::thumbup:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Apex (Jul 22, 2012)

I am wooing women with the sensuous sounds of my chromatically-tuned set of clay flower pots. Chicks dig musicians...

Sent from my MB865 using xda's premium carrier pigeon service


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Jul 23, 2012)

Olive Garden 2 for 25 deal with the Lady


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

PlatinumPenguin said:


> Olive Garden 2 for 25 deal with the Lady

Click to collapse



2 for 20 at Applebee's 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 23, 2012)

Finally learning Binary

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Finally learning Binary
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



There are 10 types of people in this world........

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Finally learning Binary
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's all fairly easy to be honest. As with everything, just a case of getting used to it.



boborone said:


> There are 10 types of people in this world........
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I always love that joke cause most people I know don't understand it 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's all fairly easy to be honest. As with everything, just a case of getting used to it.
> 
> 
> I always love that joke cause most people I know don't understand it
> ...

Click to collapse



10 + 10 = 100 

lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 10 + 10 = 100
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



That's crap maths no matter which way you look at it lol 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's crap maths no matter which way you look at it lol
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 10 + 10 = 100  is a completely true statement.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nope 10 + 10 = 100  is a completely true statement.

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm not debating it's credibility. Just saying it's crap maths. Kind of a good job maths doesn't mean as much as people think it does.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nope 10 + 10 = 100  is a completely true statement.

Click to collapse




There are 10 types of people in the world...those who understand binary and those who don't. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh, I'm not debating it's credibility. Just saying it's crap maths. Kind of a good job maths doesn't mean as much as people think it does.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have absolutely no idea what you just said. 



boborone said:


> There are 10 types of people in the world...those who understand binary and those who don't.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



lol, exactly.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> There are 10 types of people in the world...those who understand binary and those who don't.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Also 11, the ones who are understand it but aren't willing to admit it outside of the interwebz.


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 23, 2012)

Got bored and didn't know really what miui was....... what a dumb idea, really:thumbdown:

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Roxy (Jul 23, 2012)

Playing GW2 ( last 20 minutes of beta ;_; )


----------



## haramizuki (Jul 23, 2012)

watching One Piece movies!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jul 23, 2012)

jevstellin said:


> try to reach 10 posts :laugh: LOL

Click to collapse



All your posts in OT except the one in Say Hi are going to be deleted if you continue. 10-post Warning :laugh::crying:


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 23, 2012)

jevstellin said:


> try to reach 10 posts :laugh: LOL

Click to collapse



Good luck with that.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 23, 2012)

Listening music


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> There are 10 types of people in this world........
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Ok, now I think I'm outsider...

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## xstayxposix (Jul 23, 2012)

Watching The Office on Netflix.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

Currently in the early stages of writing a guide 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 23, 2012)

Upgrading grading my laptop to Windows 7 Ultimate 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## DinoSoup (Jul 23, 2012)

This - http://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/x11vg/im_making_a_geocache_for_atheism_anything_in/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

Having a few lovely pints 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Upgrading grading my laptop to Windows 7 Ultimate
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi, welcome to 2009. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## saywhatt (Jul 24, 2012)

Doing homework  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## crojl (Jul 24, 2012)

Just Chilliin


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 24, 2012)

Got my camera set to 20 bursts taking hundreds of photos of my wall and uploading straight to Dropbox to get the camera upload bonus. 

Very bored as you might have guessed.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Got my camera set to 20 bursts taking hundreds of photos of my wall and uploading straight to Dropbox to get the camera upload bonus.
> 
> Very bored as you might have guessed.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Im also doing silly.
*status bar up, statup bar down.. status bar up, and down, and up and down 30 times later.... up and.... *sudden reboot* "damn..."

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Im also doing silly.
> *status bar up, statup bar down.. status bar up, and down, and up and down 30 times later.... up and.... *sudden reboot* "damn..."
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Banned for having sudden reboots

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2012)

race55 said:


> Banned for having sudden reboots
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong tread

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Bharakrama (Jul 24, 2012)

Being subjected to having the an Olympic trial for men's basketball playing on my TV so my god brother and god sister can watch.  Ugh ... pointless waste of human potential.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tibbz96 (Jul 24, 2012)

Playing around with compass mode on maps while I wait for my cup of tea.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 24, 2012)

Working in a auto shop, and hating it right now






dumbest thing lately.....miui roms


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Contemplating throwing Sparky out of my kitchen window.... (for being an absolute dumba$$) 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## lreyes (Jul 25, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Working in a auto shop, and hating it right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Venomusdragon (Jul 25, 2012)

Cooking the best grilled chicken none of you nexus owners will evar taste!

sent from my SGS2 running AOKP, eh...


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 25, 2012)

Venomusdragon said:


> Cooking the best grilled chicken none of you nexus owners will evar taste!
> 
> sent from my SGS2 running AOKP, eh...

Click to collapse



Second Best  

Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Extended Theme, R800X Using XDA Premium---Ron Paul 2012---


----------



## Venomusdragon (Jul 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Second Best
> 
> Sent From My Rooted, Custom Boot, Extended Theme, R800X Using XDA Premium---Ron Paul 2012---

Click to collapse



LIES!!

sent from my SGS2 running AOKP, eh...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Venomusdragon said:


> LIES!!
> 
> sent from my SGS2 running AOKP, eh...

Click to collapse



Dragon meat ftw!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

When you're doing 80 drinking from the bottle nothing sounds better than corossion of conformity -clean my wounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



F'n-A bro, you've never been more right.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> F'n-A bro, you've never been more right.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Was thinking of you when I bought the chaset
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bottlegone now and past time for mas liquor 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Phantisy (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleaning up a rather large blood stain........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Was thinking of you when I bought the chaset
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's my car! 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Jul 25, 2012)

Watching weeds


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 25, 2012)

Rebuilding a bass












And just finished this..





That's right, its a fully functional clock. Made from a Power Mac G5 door, and the F1-F12 keys from a white apple keyboard. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app. :shocked:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ the finish on that bass is sexy :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Just another Tuesday.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

Watching Misfits.


----------



## Maraxer (Jul 25, 2012)

getting up


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 25, 2012)

Regretting the Indian Takeaway and beers last night - got a meeting with suppliers this morning and feel like crap right now :banghead:

Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Regretting the Indian Takeaway and beers last night - got a meeting with suppliers this morning and feel like crap right now :banghead:
> 
> Sent from the darkest corners of my mind.

Click to collapse



I make my best impressions with a hangover.  It's called "overcompensation".  That's when I really come to life.  Honestly it works.  Just fake it, and you'll nail it at the meeting.  Trust me, I'm a pro.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 25, 2012)

Having s+x 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

Eating a bunch of beef bacon (moslems aren't allowed to eat pork)

And a double cheeseburger from McDonalds. Tasty stuff right there

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## FarReach (Jul 25, 2012)

Sitting at a train station searching for something new to flash... /haven't flashed for a couple of days and going through withdrawals\ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 25, 2012)

Listening to this poor clerk trying to deal with stoners in the tea shop.

Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Yelling at people.
I'm good at it and, it gets results. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Listening to this poor clerk trying to deal with stoners in the tea shop.
> 
> Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"

Click to collapse



Beats hipsters (stoners and hipsters are pretty much the only people who would visit a tea shop anyway). 

Trying to troubleshoot why the xda forums arent showing up right on my PC (and being really frustrated with the xda app).


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Making smores in the microwave  Yum!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Beats hipsters (stoners and hipsters are pretty much the only people who would visit a tea shop anyway).
> 
> Trying to troubleshoot why the xda forums arent showing up right on my PC (and being really frustrated with the xda app).

Click to collapse



Hipsters run the place, but they're the chillest hipsters I've come across so it's all good. Stoners are fine, dumb stoners are not.

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




FarReach said:


> Sitting at a train station searching for something new to flash... /haven't flashed for a couple of days and going through withdrawals\
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Flashing at the train station is going to get you locked up, bud. Please get the help you need.


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yea but dumb stoners= entertainment. Its good to keep a couple around

dumbest thing lately.....miui roms


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 26, 2012)

Watching LockUp Raw

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

Watching family guy.
Writing up the "shape" list for tomorrow.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watching family guy.
> Writing up the "shape" list for tomorrow.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



What's a shape list?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's a shape list?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



When cars are down (read: not drivable)
I put some drivers on a "shape" list
Drivers with seniority and drivers that ALWAYS  show up early are exempt but everyone else gets a car based on the "shape" list. 
It's kind of a popularity list for cab drivers. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When cars are down (read: not drivable)
> I put some drivers on a "shape" list
> Drivers with seniority and drivers that ALWAYS  show up early are exempt but everyone else gets a car based on the "shape" list.
> It's kind of a popularity list for cab drivers.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Ahh, nice!  Good for the good workers.  My company doesn't reward performance quite that well.  We all got the same raises this year.  So Joe Dumbass who hates to work got the same freakin raise I did...and as you know, I'm a bit more chilly than him.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh, nice!  Good for the good workers.  My company doesn't reward performance quite that well.  We all got the same raises this year.  So Joe Dumbass who hates to work got the same freakin raise I did...and as you know, I'm a bit more chilly than him.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Merit based pay raises (and promotions) (or in my case...shape lists  ) are the way to go. It rewards the workers that deserve it.....And weeds out the slackers.  

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Merit based pay raises (and promotions) (or in my case...shape lists  ) are the way to go. It rewards the workers that deserve it.....And weeds out the slackers.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it felt like a low blow.  But I'm the type of worker that just does my thing because most of the useless ones won't be there this time next year.

In all other respects, I work for a great company.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Eating a torta, if you don't know what it is,  here is a pic





 Its damn good!! 
Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Eating a torta, if you don't know what it is,  here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I loooooove tortas 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 26, 2012)

Searching for girls . 

Sent from the new discovered Galaxy named Nexus


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Searching for girls .
> 
> Sent from the new discovered Galaxy named Nexus

Click to collapse



Y u search for girls when you can fcuk one?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 26, 2012)

The internet isn't exactly the best place for that. 

Wishing basic cable didn't suck so much.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Y u search for girls when you can fcuk one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not that way  

Sent from the new discovered Galaxy named Nexus


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The internet isn't exactly the best place for that.
> 
> Wishing basic cable didn't suck so much.

Click to collapse



Tell me why is it not the best place for that? 

Trying to buy an xbox 360 for under $50

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 27, 2012)

Thatgrass said:


> Not that way
> 
> Sent from the new discovered Galaxy named Nexus

Click to collapse



But why are you searching for girls ?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## braniels2 (Jul 27, 2012)

writing this and flashing my phone with jelly bean XD


----------



## lreyes (Jul 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> Tell me why is it not the best place for that?
> 
> Trying to buy an xbox 360 for under $50
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And you told that to 063_xobx which is clearly Xbox_360 backwards

sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc


----------



## lreyes (Jul 27, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> And you told that to 063_xobx which is clearly Xbox_360 backwards
> 
> sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc

Click to collapse





sent from my DeRpY SuPeRsOnIc


----------



## haramizuki (Jul 27, 2012)

watching ben 10 marathon on cn. lol 

*Sent from my JELLY BEANY  PARANOID S2*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Floating around OT pretty much on my own cause all the yanks are offline D:

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## xperia-pro (Jul 27, 2012)

waiting for Olympic games openning


----------



## thelowend (Jul 27, 2012)

Disappointed cause I have almost no stupid locked threads to the read today...they're so funny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking for best custom ROM for galaxy nexus gsm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2012)

Catching up on the *57* pages of the image thread that I've missed... 

I hate you guys.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Catching up on the *57* pages of the image thread that I've missed...
> 
> I hate you guys.

Click to collapse



*Scurries off to add another pic*

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> *Scurries off to add another pic*
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankfully it's not 57 pages, just found a patch I'd missed waaaay back....
Still too many pages to catch up on though and I still hate you guys.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Thankfully it's not 57 pages, just found a patch I'd missed waaaay back....
> Still too many pages to catch up on though and I still hate you guys.

Click to collapse



Not yet anyway 
I'm sure the feelings mutual at times 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## imilleson (Jul 27, 2012)

Checking xda like I do every 30 minutes before I shower and go to work...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Installing windows vista lite on old crapass laptop that doesnt run linux and win xp is to old.., and 7 to new.. Damn!

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## imilleson (Jul 27, 2012)

Hahahaha 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Expanding files: 80 %
Almost ready to die!
Now 81%

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Feelings are mutual.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



You're both dead to me. 







KidCarter93 said:


> Not yet anyway
> I'm sure the feelings mutual at times
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## XeloOw (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Being hated on by CTM 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey, vista runs pretty well 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Hey, vista runs pretty well
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Till you try to do anything 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## tot_anusak (Jul 27, 2012)

Reading many funny stuffs in Off-topic forum


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Till you try to do anything
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Like minecraft?
I tried
Remember its a lite version wich only uses 200 mb ram and is very smooth.

I tried 7 lite, but my videocart is not suported.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Till you try to do anything
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse


----------



## theiv (Jul 27, 2012)

Just now watching Olympics begin.


----------



## josip-k (Jul 28, 2012)

Being drunk and laying in bed.ill really reply to this thread tommorow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

Ignoring the Olympics until beach volleyball is on.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

Buying stuff for my $60 xbox 360 elite! EBay FTW!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

Watching Olympics at an English pub

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Android311 (Jul 28, 2012)

On Ebay!  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Ignoring the Olympics until beach volleyball is on.

Click to collapse



Lol!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 28, 2012)

Downloading Asphalt 7. This could take a while...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## veeman (Jul 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Downloading Asphalt 7. This could take a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It isn't even that good. :/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> It isn't even that good. :/

Click to collapse



Well it's only 69p so it's not exactly a loss even if I don't like it.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

On my laptop, with WINDOWS VISTA.
It is very fast and doesnt suck

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2012)

Eating popcorn and watching movie 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Captjet (Jul 28, 2012)

Laying down some hardwood flooring and later rooting and flashing a custom rom on an evo 4g  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 28, 2012)

Surfing xda and watching olympics


----------



## imilleson (Jul 28, 2012)

Enjoying flashing a new ROM everyday. Today it is JB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 29, 2012)

Feeding my cat.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 29, 2012)

watching Louie

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Moe Kaddas (Jul 29, 2012)

*At The Office*

At the office and I feel bored, and trying to find a good ROM for my Samsung S 3


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 29, 2012)

Playing around with new rom, an optimus s rom on an optimus v 

Sent from my LS670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 29, 2012)

waiting for dinner 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

Drinking Japanese style soda, surfing XDA and watching anime.






Posted by mah spudtacular pomato.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2012)

Being F*CKING bored:sly::sly::sly::sly::what:

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 29, 2012)

Playing blur racing ps3:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 29, 2012)

Wonder what kind of piece of **** "activists" would use the attacks in Colorado to further their political interests.


----------



## mikef (Jul 29, 2012)

enzotheresa said:


> okay, I'm sorry. am I forgiven?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



Not up to me, but I think I can safely say that you are not getting started off well in OT or XDA by getting mod attention so early. OT has its own set of largely unwritten rules that are more stringent than the XDA rules.
[GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)




MissionImprobable said:


> Wonder what kind of piece of **** "activists" would use the attacks in Colorado to further their political interests.

Click to collapse



Both sides are doing that so probably best to drop it.


----------



## enzotheresa (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Not up to me, but I think I can safely say that you are not getting started off well in OT or XDA by getting mod attention so early. OT has its own set of largely unwritten rules that are more stringent than the XDA rules.
> [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



I got it

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## Nexus Phreak (Jul 29, 2012)

Testing Tapatalk 2 in several forums (XDA included, of coz) 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Not up to me, but I think I can safely say that you are not getting started off well in OT or XDA by getting mod attention so early. OT has its own set of largely unwritten rules that are more stringent than the XDA rules.
> [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is some worthless group in Idaho making a meme billboard comparing the shooter to Obama. As classless as some people have been about it goes beyond anything I could have expected.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 29, 2012)

Just recovered my bricked Wave 533 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright guys calm down. 
He's said he's sorry and that's the end of it. 

No worries man, just remember that some people may find things like that offensive.  

Can we all get back to teh lulz now?  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

Back on topic...

I just slept for about an hour and a half and now can't fall back asleep, joy, so now I'm watching anime and debating if I want to go ride my motorcycle.


----------



## mikef (Jul 29, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Alright guys calm down.
> He's said he's sorry and that's the end of it.
> 
> No worries man, just remember that some people may find things like that offensive.
> ...

Click to collapse



Read this 10-poster's comments in the General discussion forum, not so much lulz but your hammer might be lulz-worthy


----------



## enzotheresa (Jul 29, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Alright guys calm down.
> He's said he's sorry and that's the end of it.
> 
> No worries man, just remember that some people may find things like that offensive.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry-ing to a mod and making sure he won't delete my xda account 

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Drinking Japanese style soda, surfing XDA and watching anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are so good. I miss having an anime store around to buy those at. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Those are so good. I miss having an anime store around to buy those at.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



I'm lucky we have a place called Super H Mart here in Atlanta. It's a big supermarket and 90% of what they sell is Asian food/drinks.


----------



## mikef (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm lucky we have a place called Super H Mart here in Atlanta. It's a big supermarket and 90% of what they sell is Asian food/drinks.

Click to collapse



There is one in the Carrollton area that Bob might be able to get to sometime...


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> There is one in the Carrollton area that Bob might be able to get to sometime...

Click to collapse



Oh there's Asian stores everywhere. Anime/comic book stores are dying. Denton public libraries actually have an awesome selection of anime and comics. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## rickneworleansla (Jul 29, 2012)

..


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2012)

Posting a reaction to the tread "Post what your doing right now!"

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 29, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Posting a reaction to the tread "Post what your doing right now!"
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Watching a documentary on government secrets.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Watching a documentary on government secrets.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Being useless and quoting a post to post it in this useless tread.

I bet you find out that im bored:sly:

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Obnoxious87 (Jul 29, 2012)

Waiting to hear if the tornado sirens go of again. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pereira.Pedro (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching TV 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

Trying out the Jelly Belly© JellyBean LWP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Staring straight into the shining sun


----------



## Grafixxx (Jul 30, 2012)

Watching my wife play minecraft  on the 360...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## just curious™ (Jul 30, 2012)

I am actually reading this message I have posted in this thread after I hit the ''Enter" button on my keyboard.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Reading this: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101104051108AAtX1RZ

Hahahahah xD 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## thelowend (Jul 30, 2012)

So many locked threads this morning! Yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imilleson (Jul 30, 2012)

Filming Spectrum for KAZQ







Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

Sitting in the theater about to watch The Dark Knight in IMAX.

Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 30, 2012)

Eating fried chicken and kool aid 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

Opening the mail to find three different things from the Marines that "I requested"? Interesting gambit.


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 30, 2012)

Formulating The Drake Equation

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 30, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Eating fried chicken and kool aid
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A down south staple

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2012)

Had to get blood drawn and a tb test. I hate needles.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Had to get blood drawn and a tb test. I hate needles.

Click to collapse



It's your lucky day! Have some free medical waste.


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It's your lucky day! Have some free medical waste.

Click to collapse



OK let me rephrase that. I hate needles when they at stuck inside me and I can see the blood pouring out.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> OK let me rephrase that. I hate needles when they at stuck inside me and I can see the blood pouring out.

Click to collapse



I'm too lazy to shop this so just use your imagination.

Pretend this is a humming bird or something stuck in somebody's arm that says "it's a living".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Opening the mail to find three different things from the Marines that "I requested"? Interesting gambit.

Click to collapse



You should join, you won't regret it.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You should join, you won't regret it.

Click to collapse



It's a life style for some people. Just not me. Spending tax dollars to send not one but three of the same letter pretending I asked for it however is a deceptive and wasteful practice.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It's a life style for some people. Just not me. Spending tax dollars to send not one but three of the same letter pretending I asked for it however is a deceptive and wasteful practice.

Click to collapse



How do you know other people didn't sign your name asking for more info about the Marines? (eg. friends/family)


----------



## ChuckTesta (Jul 30, 2012)

Wondering why my lunch is taking its revenge on me at 1 AM


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> How do you know other people didn't sign your name asking for more info about the Marines? (eg. friends/family)

Click to collapse



I find it doubtful. Especially since it's under a name I haven't used since I was 16 and got my drivers license. Anything is possible but that still doesn't explain sending three of the same letter.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

ChuckTesta said:


> Wondering why my lunch is taking its revenge on me at 1 AM

Click to collapse



Because you didn't taxidermize yourself.


----------



## Jackbenimble (Jul 30, 2012)

*I amm...*

*Learning how to THEME!*

'dreamsforgotten' has an awesome thread on doing so! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=821638

Try it out!

_Jackbequick_


----------



## bdpyo (Jul 30, 2012)

Eating 2 cans of tuna fish from a bowl. 

Completely original signature.


----------



## Five0nIt (Jul 31, 2012)

Watching the reds blow a 10 game winning streak. 

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 31, 2012)

Five0nIt said:


> Watching the reds blow a 10 game winning streak.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999

Click to collapse



O darn, good thing I'm STL

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Five0nIt (Jul 31, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> O darn, good thing I'm STL
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol! Yea but you guys still need a few more wins to catch up...atleast were not astro fans. 

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 31, 2012)

on the bus to the office. traffic sux 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

Smoke and a pancake.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## XeloOw (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm watching olympic games 
Tony Estanguet won in Canoë ! ! ! ! ! ! 
Yeahhh 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stefa. (Jul 31, 2012)

Playing with my dog


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 31, 2012)

Watching retarded policeman 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

Flicking through all the pics in the Wallpapers for galaxy S2 thread. I'm on page 10 of 59 and showing 20 posts per page D: This could take a while #_- 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

Securing my name on the new Outlook.


----------



## ChrisHaze1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Trying to flash a new notecore kernel....a beta.


----------



## jaredw444 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just found the best app ever has built in limp wrist action
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## likeurface (Aug 1, 2012)

Roaming like a boss because Sprint doesnt seem to care about northern Michigan 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)

Watching 'murika take this gymnastics piece on the Olympics. I feel badly for the Russian Federation though because they are tearing themselves apart.


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Watching 'murika take this gymnastics piece on the Olympics. I feel badly for the Russian Federation though because they are tearing themselves apart.

Click to collapse



Balance beam was pretty bad for Russia.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Balance beam was pretty bad for Russia.

Click to collapse



The vault was awesome for murrica.  That one chick got robbed of a perfect score though

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android311 (Aug 1, 2012)

In bed...super tired 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 1, 2012)

Trying to recreate some synth sounds from my favorite songs (Nero - Must be the feeling. & reaching out) on Fl studio w/NI massive.

Pain in the a**

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 1, 2012)

I am typing my 100th post. YEAHUH

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)

Watching this here Olympic soccer.


----------



## Mephikun (Aug 1, 2012)

Being really bored

Sent from my Evo 4G, leader of Team EVOlution.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 1, 2012)

Wondering where I can find an Sony Ericsson R380.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta_138 (Aug 1, 2012)

im watching GBR vs Uruaguay in the olympics


----------



## viva-yo (Aug 1, 2012)

Studying

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bword (Aug 1, 2012)

Drinking a Sapporo and listening to my wife blast "all I wanna do is a zoom zoom zoom and boom boom" on the tv


----------



## Dalabad (Aug 1, 2012)

Watching olympics and reading comments on xda


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)

Watching the joke that is Olympic boxing. Just saw one badly scored fight and two absolute whippings by the officials that speak of corruption and then some.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

Just checked up on the Olympic medal count. US and China are neck and neck (China has 6 more gold though). 
Anyone else who is interested in the medal count but doesn't want to watch all the hours of streaming should check this site out. It's a nice minimal site that tells you what you want to know and let's you get back to your life.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

bword said:


> Drinking a Sapporo and listening to my wife blast "all I wanna do is a zoom zoom zoom and boom boom" on the tv

Click to collapse



Just shake your butt

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 2, 2012)

bword said:


> Drinking a Sapporo and listening to my wife blast "all I wanna do is a zoom zoom zoom and boom boom" on the tv

Click to collapse



Sapporo is good stuff. :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Everybody was kung-fu fighting..."

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## mtmerrick (Aug 2, 2012)

blasting the album _Screaming Bloody Murder_ and i SHOULD be looking up drivers ed courses.....


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been having a great day. My lady troubles seem to be working themselves out

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ShawnReeves (Aug 2, 2012)

Streaming Pandora, downloading a new JB rom and relaxing on my next few days off work.


----------



## baldywhite (Aug 2, 2012)

Watching ESPN with my boy fleurdelisxliv

sent from bald head


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

baldywhite said:


> Watching ESPN with my boy fleurdelisxliv
> 
> sent from bald head

Click to collapse



Waitwut

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Roxy (Aug 2, 2012)

Just doing some graphical work and browsing xda. XD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Waitwut
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



This.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bolillo (Aug 2, 2012)

Getting ready to sleep

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## MO3iusONE (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm at work..I work around jets so it's loooooud.


----------



## zebono2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Eating a wrap reading xda LOL

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 2, 2012)

Updating Leankernel on my Galaxy Nexus 
and searching for apps to blow my 25$ on I got from Google. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sitting in a tent, listening to rain and getting drunk. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

Watching the U.S. dew it up in these here 'lympics.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 2, 2012)

uploading my new rom


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Aug 2, 2012)

Reading reviews of HTC one X and Samsung galaxy S3

Edward Cullen


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm losing my mind......

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

U.S.A. basketball= sick nasty!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 2, 2012)

Trying to find a way to bypass the adult content lock on 3. Damn them!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AvengedZombie (Aug 2, 2012)

Watching the men's USA basketball team dominate Nigeria. 

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## muaddib42 (Aug 2, 2012)

Writing my 4th novel 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 3, 2012)

muaddib42 said:


> Writing my 4th novel
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I challenge your novel creations and raise you 2 pencils.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just watched Jessica Ennis absolutely smash it off on the 100m hurdles. WOW 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

Arguing political stuff on Facebook.


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 3, 2012)

Doing the Win8 migration

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## baldywhite (Aug 3, 2012)

On my way to see the dark knight rises

sent from bald head


----------



## cascabel (Aug 3, 2012)

Trying to find a way to make myself feel sleepy. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## andydavids (Aug 3, 2012)

trying to sleep and massaging my swollen leg after a futsal match... hahaha :victory:


----------



## Koizuma (Aug 3, 2012)

Watching Dr. Who


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Drinking. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 3, 2012)

Pantech Breakout

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dragn4rce (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm at the movies watching "The Watch" 

--------------------------------------------------
If I have helped you.... hit that sexy thanks button. ^_^


----------



## Android311 (Aug 3, 2012)

enjoying the thunder sound 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtmerrick (Aug 4, 2012)

Laying in bed, exhausted but unable to fall asleep.......


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

MOTHER****ER MY LAPTOP CRASHED AGAIN AAAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!!!

I unpluged an unregocnized usb stick. Now windows wont start anymore

Deciding wich linux distro i should use. I fu cking hate windows......

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## blade30p (Aug 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> MOTHER****ER MY LAPTOP CRASHED AGAIN AAAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!!!
> 
> I unpluged an unregocnized usb stick. Now windows wont start anymore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy tiger, it's not that bad!
Got a roof over your head? Food on the table & clothes on your back? People that love you?

I'd say things are pretty good 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Easy tiger, it's not that bad!
> Got a roof over your head? Food on the table & clothes on your back? People that love you?
> 
> I'd say things are pretty good
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeeaah. You're right. But i am just frustrated that every windows machine around my crashes.

But no problem anymore. Im installing lubuntu 12.04 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## AvengedZombie (Aug 4, 2012)

About to get my workout on.

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

Reporting someone for not reading the sticky noted thread in this forum: 10-post warning


----------



## Mazda (Aug 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Reporting someone for not reading the sticky noted thread in this forum: 10-post warning

Click to collapse



Laughing at you....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> Laughing at you....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



I don't find 10-posters making zero contribution posts funny personally. And apparently neither does one of the mods as it has been taken care of.


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2012)

bpromma said:


> replying because i need 10 messages!!

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> Laughing at you....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



Care to share the joke with the rest of us?  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Mazda (Aug 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Care to share the joke with the rest of us?
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



WOW so I can't laugh? I mean if I laugh at random things on XDA.....am I going to receive an infraction?

I mean first I get banned for comments I say on twitter and NOW I can't laugh at a random post......WOW XDA is turning into such a wonderful place!


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> WOW so I can't laugh? I mean if I laugh at random things on XDA.....am I going to receive an infraction?
> 
> I mean first I get banned for comments I say on twitter and NOW I can't laugh at a random post......WOW XDA is turning into such a wonderful place!

Click to collapse



Why do you think it is funny that I make an effort to keep people from posting a bunch of junk posts here?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2012)

The Leaker said:


> while ur at it explain to me y deleted all my post???? as a good majority of them were helpful??? u not being a mod u just abusing the power you get.

Click to collapse



I like how you just assume that it was me......  

You're right though and I deleted them all because it makes the point all that much clearer. No spam. Got it? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Mazda (Aug 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Why do you think it is funny that I make an effort to keep people from posting a bunch of junk posts here?

Click to collapse



Dude relax!!! If you want to spend your mornings reporting things and doing the job of a moderator then fine! GOOD ON YOU but don't get mad if I say I'm laughing at you!

I mean who are you that I can't laugh at you? Are you any better then me? IS there a rule on XDA that says NOBODY shall laugh at mf2112???

I mean to even sit here and argue with you over why I laughed is beyond me! I don't understand the politics of XDA at times.....I really don't!

THEN to be questioned at WHY I laughed....COME ON Conan, don't you have something better to do then to try to pick on me because I laughed at a random post?!?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> WOW so I can't laugh? I mean if I laugh at random things on XDA.....am I going to receive an infraction?
> 
> I mean first I get banned for comments I say on twitter and NOW I can't laugh at a random post......WOW XDA is turning into such a wonderful place!

Click to collapse



You can laugh at whatever you want, I just thought that perhaps I was missing something... 

And by the way, I can assure you that nobody here gives a flying **** about what you say on twitter. 

Don't like xda? Door's that way - - - >

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> WOW so I can't laugh? I mean if I laugh at random things on XDA.....am I going to receive an infraction?
> 
> I mean first I get banned for comments I say on twitter and NOW I can't laugh at a random post......WOW XDA is turning into such a wonderful place!

Click to collapse



It's great that you're laughing and having a good time but you don't need to share withe whole world every time you laugh.


----------



## Mazda (Aug 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You can laugh at whatever you want, I just thought that perhaps I was missing something...
> 
> And by the way, I can assure you that nobody here gives a flying **** about what you say on twitter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If nobody gives a flying **** about what I say on Twitter THEN why did one your guys to rename nameless unless you wish to know who....banned me from XDA because of something I said on Twitter?

I got the PMs and I got the screenshots to prove if you wish......JUST SAYING DUDE! 

I mean, I didn't say it because I want to toot my own horn or whatever.....I've been banned for something I've said on twitter before because a "you know who" forgot that his XDA powers end where my personal twitter account begins!

Oh and since you allowed me permission to laugh....I will take this time to laugh a bit 

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAHA

Ok....that felt good!!!!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> If nobody gives a flying **** about what I say on Twitter THEN why did one your guys to rename nameless unless you wish to know who....banned me from XDA because of something I said on Twitter?
> 
> I got the PMs and I got the screenshots to prove if you wish......JUST SAYING DUDE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if that is the case then I would strongly advise you to contact the mod commitee (link in sig). 

Edit - ignore that because I just realised who you are and you know damn well why you were banned so take the sob story elsewhere.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok everybody, back on topic.

Wut u doin' nao?!


----------



## mikef (Aug 4, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Ok everybody, back on topic.
> 
> Wut u doin' nao?!

Click to collapse



Trying to figure out how get back on topic in Off Topic?


----------



## Mazda (Aug 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Well if that is the case then I would strongly advise you to contact the mod commitee (link in sig).
> 
> Edit - ignore that because I just realised who you are and you know damn well why you were banned so take the sob story elsewhere.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


*Mod edit: Please drop it.*



vanessaem said:


> Ok everybody, back on topic.
> 
> Wut u doin' nao?!

Click to collapse



How do you get back on topic in an off topic thread?


----------



## erad1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Having breakfast with a pretty girl @IHOP. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 4, 2012)

Mazda said:


> *Mod edit: Please drop it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get back on topic in an off topic thread?

Click to collapse




It's not hard if you try.




mf2112 said:


> Trying to figure out how get back on topic in Off Topic?

Click to collapse




Even this off-topic thread has a topic so back on-topic and no more off-topic.


----------



## thippesh (Aug 4, 2012)

Thinking, everyone doing something right now


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Watching a unicorn movie

Stupid sisters....

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Ok everybody, back on topic.
> 
> Wut u doin' nao?!

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Losing with playing cards...

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 4, 2012)

Watching the Limpix and going rather mad at Jessica Ennis for gold - with Greg Rutherford and Mo Farah still to come :good:


----------



## NineInchNails (Aug 4, 2012)

I farted


----------



## thelowend (Aug 4, 2012)

NineInchNails said:


> I farted

Click to collapse



I see your fart and raise you a wet doo doo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris170569 (Aug 4, 2012)

Watching the Olympic Beach volleyball.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 4, 2012)

chris170569 said:


> Watching the Olympic Beach volleyball.

Click to collapse



Not the same when they're not wearing bikinis :angel:


----------



## NineInchNails (Aug 4, 2012)

thelowend said:


> I see your fart and raise you a wet doo doo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll match that. How about raise you a lumpy?


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 4, 2012)

Drinking Dirty Pears and watching UK Football and Olympic football. Hic!

~~~Sent from my sphincter using Higgs Boson particles as fuel~~~


----------



## domini99 (Aug 4, 2012)

Watching my mum losing cards

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## mtmerrick (Aug 5, 2012)

Sitting on my bed with my dog, posting on the interwebz (via my tablet) cuz I have no social life


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just having a quick break at work. I guess I'll be back on when I finish at 2am (UK time) 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

Just noticed that the OP used the wrong your in the title. Now facepalming for not noticing that sooner.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching pirates of Caribbean worlds end, getting huh sh*t face...posting here.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Just noticed that the OP used the wrong your in the title. Now facepalming for not noticing that sooner.

Click to collapse



Thanks for pointing out the most annoying thing on earth. OP, for the love of something, change the title! It's killing me!


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Just noticed that the OP used the wrong your in the title. Now facepalming for not noticing that sooner.

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> Thanks for pointing out the most annoying thing on earth. OP, for the love of something, change the title! It's killing me!

Click to collapse




I did it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I did it.

Click to collapse



I was kinda hoping you'd made a mistake while correcting it then 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching Olympics 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking at this thread, pondering if I should really post.....
:what:



Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## AvengedZombie (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching the Olympics. 

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## dylan_tucker (Aug 5, 2012)

not watching the olympics to download a rom and surf the web

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I did it.

Click to collapse



Praying for you for fixing that title


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I did it.

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching Mock The Week 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## syncby50 (Aug 5, 2012)

unlocking my iphone


----------



## abnah (Aug 5, 2012)

Drinking coffee, watching a Two and a Half Men-DVD on my PC, wondering why I'm still awake at about 04:45 AM, reading a few news online.
Who said men can't multitask? xD


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

Olympics.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)

abnah said:


> Drinking coffee, watching a Two and a Half Men-DVD on my PC, wondering why I'm still awake at about 04:45 AM, reading a few news online.
> Who said men can't multitask? xD

Click to collapse



Watching HIMYM on my PC, wondering why I'm still awake at about 05:00 AM, reading a few news online.
Who said men can't multitask? xD

And that's what i'm doing


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I did it.

Click to collapse



My hero.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Listening to Mnemic's newest CD...the older they get, the better.  More clean vocals, better songwriting....not bad for a band that lost 3 founding members in a year.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 5, 2012)

Texting, listening to Behemoth (good stuff), posting in this thread, eating. 

Betray your prophets, dead seeds buried deep
An army of men will prey on the weak


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 5, 2012)

Drunk watching Avatar while browsing through XDA 

Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100


----------



## thelowend (Aug 5, 2012)

Waking up...thanks to work my sleep schedule will never be the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Aug 5, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Waking up...thanks to work my sleep schedule will never be the same.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm trying to get some sleep. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleaning up my computer... I never use it, yet I have hundreds of programs installed, some of them are malicious 

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching Cars 2 cause I'm cool like that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 5, 2012)

Trying to convice my best friend to sell me his GNex (gonna sell my Sensation XL to pay for it  

Sent from another dimension...
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## blade30p (Aug 5, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Trying to convice my best friend to sell me his GNex (gonna sell my Sensation XL to pay for it
> 
> Sent from another dimension...
> thanks don't hurt ya know?

Click to collapse



If it's unlocked I'll swap you my SGS2?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Mazda (Aug 5, 2012)

Praying to baby Jesus that this post doesn't get deleted and/or a moderator doesn't try to bully me today


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mazda said:


> Praying to baby Jesus that this post doesn't get deleted and/or a moderator doesn't try to bully me today

Click to collapse



Stick to the rules and you should be all good 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

Mazda said:


> Praying to baby Jesus that this post doesn't get deleted and/or a moderator doesn't try to bully me today

Click to collapse



You don't have to wait for a mod to do that. Now go get a job.


----------



## Mazda (Aug 5, 2012)

kidcarter93 said:


> stick to the rules and you should be all good
> 
> sent from my gt-i9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> You don't have to wait for a mod to do that. Now go get a job.

Click to collapse



Laughing at both of you guys.....hahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Keion (Aug 6, 2012)

Trolling ipeople.

I got b& at /a/ for sh!tposting ;_;


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 6, 2012)

Trying to figure something out in calculus homework which I find impossible because I barely understand trig.


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2012)

Just picked up a Nexus 7. Very nice!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Trying to figure something out in calculus homework which I find impossible because I barely understand trig.

Click to collapse



I couldn't stand trig when I was in school. Luckily, it was quite easy though. But, we have the internet for a reason though 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I couldn't stand trig when I was in school. Luckily, it was quite easy though. But, we have the internet for a reason though
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



My teacher doesn't really teach so yeah I'll have to learn from the web.


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> My teacher doesn't really teach so yeah I'll have to learn from the web.

Click to collapse



KhanAcademy.org

Trust me. I learned all my Calc last year from that site. lol.


----------



## thelowend (Aug 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> KhanAcademy.org
> 
> Trust me. I learned all my Calc last year from that site. lol.

Click to collapse



Seconded...the Neurology theory there is incredible. I'm going to take some online classes there next summer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> KhanAcademy.org
> 
> Trust me. I learned all my Calc last year from that site. lol.

Click to collapse



Thanks it looks very useful. Especially the videos, I definitely need live visual examples.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Study?
Why not browse xda


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)

Sitting at work wishing this stupid headache would go away.


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Study?
> Why not browse xda

Click to collapse



Lol as a senior it isn't that easy anymore


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Study?
> Why not browse xda

Click to collapse



Scumbag Brain


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Lol as a senior it isn't that easy anymore

Click to collapse



lol yeah, it was easier when I was a freshman (last year) it got harder with each semester


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Scumbag Brain

Click to collapse



LMAO let's be nice everybody.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you're not familiar with this meme
also happened to me today :/


----------



## FCORivers (Aug 6, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Trying to figure something out in calculus homework which I find impossible because I barely understand trig.

Click to collapse



U sir made my night, LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 6, 2012)

FCORivers said:


> U sir made my night, LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm...glad I did....?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)

Watching the 'aints vs Cardinals game over the innerwebs.

Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 6, 2012)

Tracking rover curiosity. This things gonna land on mars in 2 hours and beam info back to earth 352 MILLION miles away yet wifi only spans 30 ft. WTF

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 6, 2012)

Watching True Blood


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 6, 2012)

Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JunDavis (Aug 6, 2012)

In bed with the wife. >

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 6, 2012)

Handle it son!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 6, 2012)

At home browsing this thread on my s2 and the CM10 thread on my PC.... What a life I have..... 

Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100


----------



## YZ (Aug 6, 2012)

In my couch wearing pajamas. It's 06:12, and I'm watching random cat videos.

I'm sleepy , but I don't want to sleep... lol


----------



## mtmerrick (Aug 6, 2012)

Watching the Curiosity livestream :3


----------



## madquack (Aug 6, 2012)

mtmerrick said:


> Watching the Curiosity livestream :3

Click to collapse



Success!


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 6, 2012)

Obvious thing. 

This. 

Trolling out of boredom.



     ••[IMAGIKA]••
•@nDr01d•[email protected]•


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Watching the Olympics.

Click to collapse



Hello V 
You want some candy? 

     ••[IMAGIKA]••
•@nDr01d•[email protected]•


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 6, 2012)

Buying an iPod nano watch thing. 

©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Buying an iPod nano watch thing.
> 
> ©2012 Orange Furball Inc.
> _We're up when your computer is down!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Wear it like a boss.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

Struggling to read this tiny writing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to take it out of hybrid mode 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking at houses. I'm sick of renting so I think I will buy a house.


----------



## NineInchNails (Aug 6, 2012)

dropzeroc said:


> Hello V
> You want some candy?
> 
> ••[IMAGIKA]••
> •@nDr01d•[email protected]•

Click to collapse



Can we say... CreeperNinja :thumbup: obviously jk 

Watching Top Gear UK.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 6, 2012)

NineInchNails said:


> Can we say... CreeperNinja :thumbup: obviously jk
> 
> Watching Top Gear UK.

Click to collapse





     ••[IMAGIKA]••
•@nDr01d•[email protected]•


----------



## tshot (Aug 6, 2012)

Sitting at my desk typing this reply here on XDA....about to play Battlefield 2. :laugh:


----------



## sporez (Aug 6, 2012)

Watching Psych while browsing XDA!


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2012)

mtmerrick said:


> Watching the Curiosity livestream :3

Click to collapse



Hopefully there aren't any cats on Mars.


----------



## blade30p (Aug 6, 2012)

Smoking cheese, watching the shield S01 marathon. For the 6th time now

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 6, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Smoking cheese

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 6, 2012)

dropzeroc said:


> Hello V
> You want some candy?
> 
> ••[IMAGIKA]••
> •@nDr01d•[email protected]•

Click to collapse




Sorry sir. I don't take candy from strangers.


----------



## blade30p (Aug 6, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, not that kind....
Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Sorry sir. I don't take candy from strangers.

Click to collapse







Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Lol, not that kind, this kind....
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ca...S0QXflYDgDw&ved=0CFEQsAQ&biw=320&bih=533#i=14
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



really? you're going to talk about drugs on a public forum?


----------



## blade30p (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> really? you're going to talk about drugs on a public forum?

Click to collapse



I'm sure it's medicinal.  No different than saying "Taking an aspirin", except aspirin can kill you if you take too much of it.


----------



## blade30p (Aug 6, 2012)

Exactly, I wasn't really talking about it, for all you know, I could be a true Jamaican rastafarian. Then it would be religious, no issues & totally legal 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Exactly, I wasn't really talking about it, for all you know, I could be a true Jamaican rastafarian. Then it would be religious, no issues & totally legal
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse





lol sure


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

Throwing my girlfriend at pigs cause she's an angry bird.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 7, 2012)

Just flawlessly installed a screen protector gonna run a quadrant and see how much boost that gave me

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire


----------



## Chezor (Aug 7, 2012)

writing a message


----------



## DatDude123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not doing my contract deliverable......


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

Getting ready to leave my house and head to my parents to give my mom her bday present. (Her new computer)


----------



## elevul (Aug 7, 2012)

Farming shards to sell for gold in a MMORPG.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Just flawlessly installed a screen protector gonna run a quadrant and see how much boost that gave me
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire

Click to collapse



My processing speed doubled after applying my screen protector.


----------



## veeman (Aug 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> My processing speed doubled after applying my screen protector.

Click to collapse



I have a Honda sticker, and a JDM sticker. +500 I/O score.


----------



## blade30p (Aug 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> My processing speed doubled after applying my screen protector.

Click to collapse



Funny you should say that, when installed my zagg sp I was shocked to find it installed a new Mali grfx card in my fone, so I now have two 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Aug 7, 2012)

Trying to bust a racer in Need for speed hot pursuit in my laptop


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 7, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Funny you should say that, when installed my zagg sp I was shocked to find it installed a new Mali grfx card in my fone, so I now have two
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Mine only jumped 3 points. I dont get it...I didn't forget to WIPE before install...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 8-3-2012/Skyfire


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2012)

Replying to inane threads while waiting for new blindbean to download so I can flash it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

Work and Listening To Coheed & Cambria On Pandora


----------



## blade30p (Aug 7, 2012)

Kicking some American arse on GT5 
Any drifters on xda?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just setting up a new Twitter :thumbup:

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## vedf (Aug 8, 2012)

Gathering info to see if I want to install CWM Touch!


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 8, 2012)

again going to sleep after attending my first lecture


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 8, 2012)

Stressing over my calculus homework and giving up to relax.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 8, 2012)

Trying to get my kid to sleep... 

°•°•°IMAGIKA°•°•°


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

dropzeroc said:


> Trying to get my kid to sleep...
> 
> °•°•°IMAGIKA°•°•°

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Watching Pawn Stars and wondering why the hell I'm still awake.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sleeping.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 8, 2012)

Reading these forums...

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

dbreezy187 said:


> Reading these forums...
> 
> Sent from my DROID4

Click to collapse



Some men just want to watch the world burn. 


I'm watching It's Always Sunny.


----------



## beakybuzzard (Aug 8, 2012)

Just put the kiddos to bed, and I'm about to spend some quality time with the wife. Still haven't figured out how these kids keep showing up,  must be something in the water...   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 8, 2012)

Reading this forum again...

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## xtc714 (Aug 8, 2012)

Still thinking about the earthquake we had an hour ago 

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## Ciofeca999 (Aug 8, 2012)

xtc714 said:


> Still thinking about the earthquake we had an hour ago
> 
> Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where? I hope it was not a big one...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 8, 2012)

Still deciding whether to buy a motorola v3 as a backup phone.


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2012)

dbreezy187 said:


> Reading this forum again...
> 
> Sent from my DROID4

Click to collapse



Seriously? Stop spamming.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2012)

Trying to hackintosh

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)

At microcenter looking at stuff.

Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## rcsredmage (Aug 8, 2012)

Fresh meat detected. Moving!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

The US is leading China in number of medals for the first time in a while. They were neck and neck for a long time.


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well really "post what you are doing right now" either you are reading this forum or you are typing out a post... every one of you are kinda lying right...

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Aug 8, 2012)

Getting ready to watch pulp fiction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

dbreezy187 said:


> Well really "post what you are doing right now" either you are reading this forum or you are typing out a post... every one of you are kinda lying right...
> 
> Sent from my DROID4

Click to collapse



And I suppose your heart stopped beating and you held your breath while you typed that? Facepalm.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

ACHILLES R32 said:


> Getting ready to watch pulp fiction.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> And I suppose your heart stopped beating and you held your breath while you typed that? Facepalm.

Click to collapse



That was good... like that... I'm sorry I forgot to mention the things my body does on its own...

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 9, 2012)

Recaculating the "L" component of the Drake Equation.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Talking to some friends and making roms 

oh and posting on a Post what you're doing thread XD


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hanging out with friends (+1)


----------



## neo.ank (Aug 9, 2012)

Imagining myself in a 2D space..The city is called Flatland..


----------



## blade30p (Aug 9, 2012)

neo.ank said:


> Imagining myself in a 2D space..The city is called Flatland..

Click to collapse



Is this summat you do on a regular basis?
We wouldn't be partaking in some prime shrooms would we?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Thatgrass (Aug 9, 2012)

Comming home from vacantion and reading all my unred messages (Zero )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just getting all relevant information so I can create a thread.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## neo.ank (Aug 10, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Is this summat you do on a regular basis?
> We wouldn't be partaking in some prime shrooms would we?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Not regularly.. but when I'm bored with quantum physics.


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

Laying on couch listening to All That Remains before bed 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## notown775 (Aug 10, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Laying on couch listening to All That Remains before bed
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



I love ATR .. seen em live like 5 times

**clever sig**


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lying down..


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 10, 2012)

Studying SQL once again haha

just a girl addicted to android


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 10, 2012)

Exploring p2ktools.


----------



## thelowend (Aug 10, 2012)

On the throne pondering what I should have for breakfast today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adambro4 (Aug 10, 2012)

modding the sgs3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

Failing to install windows 7:sly:

It simply skips "copying windows files" and stalls on "expanding files"........

Damnit! Vista is better, coz it did install 

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## cascabel (Aug 10, 2012)

Playing GLWG again. 

@domini: i'll go back to xp before i go back to vista. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Playing GLWG again.
> 
> @domini: i'll go back to xp before i go back to vista.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Unsuported videocard in xp
But i can live with windows vista.
Its bettet than a windows wich is useless cause no videocard driver.

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 10, 2012)

Watching battleship


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

Playing the Google soccer game at google.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 10, 2012)

Answering too many nooby questions on here.
Noobs, noobs everywhere.jpg

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

On my way to the Dentist. Boo

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2012)

Boughting minecraft premium, and doesnt ffollowing english lessons.

I already are very good in english

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Boughting minecraft premium, and doesnt ffollowing english lessons.
> 
> I already are very good in english
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Boughting minecraft premium, and doesnt ffollowing english lessons.
> 
> I already are very good in english
> 
> Send from my sending thing..

Click to collapse


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

At the dentist getting teeth cleaned

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## jt.one (Aug 10, 2012)

looking through the galaxynexus dev forum for some audio boosting mods/apps/etc

on a side note-geez the volume on this thing is low


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Failing to install windows 7:sly:
> 
> It simply skips "copying windows files" and stalls on "expanding files"........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you should try another disk image.. I mean another legit Windows 7 DVD


----------



## abhipati (Aug 11, 2012)

On xda reading through

From beast called HTC One X


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 11, 2012)

Sitting on my bed. Reflecting. Lol

Sent from zee outer space


----------



## soclean (Aug 11, 2012)

Trying to sleep while my girl is snoring. That's what the spare room is for. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Th3 Witch3r (Aug 11, 2012)

What a beautiful day

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

Watching Time Bandits.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Watching Time Bandits.

Click to collapse



I fawking love that movie.

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I fawking love that movie.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



I haven't seen it in forever, it's awesome.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I haven't seen it in forever, it's awesome.

Click to collapse



John Cleese, Sean Connery....awesome scenes.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Maybe you should try another disk image.. I mean another legit Windows 7 DVD

Click to collapse



Tried. Used usb, another dvd, win7 wont install 

But windows vista installed flawlessy 

So what im doing: playing minecraft on my laptop running windowa vista home premium.

For the dutch guys; a great dutch server is Nedercraft
Www.nedercraft.nl

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## H5N1v.2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Break...


Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Tried. Used usb, another dvd, win7 wont install
> 
> But windows vista installed flawlessy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Weird how your machine can install vista but not 7


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Tried. Used usb, another dvd, win7 wont install
> 
> But windows vista installed flawlessy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried downloading another (legit) copy of Windows 7? It could just be a bad copy that you have. I know I was having an issue installing it on my computer and I had to go to Microsoft's website and download a new copy.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Have you tried downloading another (legit) copy of Windows 7? It could just be a bad copy that you have. I know I was having an issue installing it on my computer and I had to go to Microsoft's website and download a new copy.

Click to collapse



I didnt try that. Because i had an official install dvd, wich has no scratches or dust on it.

Il try that and tell if it worked 



husam666 said:


> Weird how your machine can install vista but not 7

Click to collapse



I dont know, but if a computer is 'vista capable', its everything capable 

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

Reading....


----------



## hooligan007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Checking out XDA during the boring Weekly Project meeting ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Watching how fast people reply to xda 

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I fawking love that movie.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> John Cleese, Sean Connery....awesome scenes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Alright so it turns out I actually hadn't seen that movie before, lol. I gotta say I LOVE the ending! 




        The kids house burns to the ground and his parents explode and die, the end. Hahaha it's epic, screw happy endings.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking....

I think lego is boring. It doesnt even look like minecraft!

Send from my sending thing..


----------



## ErN35T (Aug 11, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to put CWM recovery into my unknown type of device... Skyworth S7 rk29board, ARMv7 Processor (VFPv3, NEON), 1GhZ, 5 touch 7" 1200x600(600 x 976), Vivante GC800 OpenGL ES 2.0, kernel 3.0.8+


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Waking up

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## rdhalla (Aug 11, 2012)

Typing this for you to read. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

rdhalla said:


> Typing this for you to read.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

Reading the post you have just typed and writing a reply.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2012)

Trying out JB... Looking good so far. I believe they've implemented project Butter

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 11, 2012)

Listening to Insekta by Queso, tweeting, torn between coffee and hot cocoa lol

Sent from zee outer space


----------



## blade30p (Aug 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Trying out JB... Looking good so far. I believe they've implemented project Butter
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



On which fone buddy?
Hoping u say SGSII 
...................
Anyway, this week I have mostly been playing GT5, my xbox360 isn't speaking to me anymore & is now telling me to sleep on the couch 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 11, 2012)

Checking out the Gold medal winning Dutch Women's Field Hockey team photos for the sixtieth time this week.

OUCH! The women are what I miss most from the Nederlands. http://egotastic.com/photos/2012-ol...ockey-team/dutch-womens-field-hockey-team-15/






~~~Sent from my 1987 Motorola brick. She ain't heavy, she's my mobile!~~~


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

Waiting for a PM from one of the higher-ups but I'm just too damn impatient 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## drakon44 (Aug 11, 2012)

watching South Park Any fans?


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

Nope!

playing GT5, getting buzzed

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2012)

blade30p said:


> On which fone buddy?
> Hoping u say SGSII
> ...................
> Anyway, this week I have mostly been playing GT5, my xbox360 isn't speaking to me anymore & is now telling me to sleep on the couch
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, SGS2  official cm10.

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah, SGS2  official cm10.
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



How's it running? And are there any features which aren't working?
Cause I'm thinking about it tbh

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Watching HIMYM 

Sent from my S2 which is awesome


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

Eating a York peppermint patty ice cream sandwich type thing.. it is so freaking good


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 12, 2012)

Taking a dump.Wive cooks.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

Laundry and about to take a bath...stressful day

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## _Variable (Aug 12, 2012)

lying down on bed browsing the nettiewebbs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

Playing Mario Kart on the Wii

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Aug 12, 2012)

On the Ebay mobile app 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking for new devices to dev on!

°•°•°IMAGIKA°•°•°


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

typing this message

EDIT: Now im hitting Save

EDIT2: Now Im Editing my post

EDIT3: Now im editing my post again

EDIT4: Oh sh!t !! this is never gonna end


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 12, 2012)

Being sad. Just broke up with my girlfriend :'(

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Being sad. Just broke up with my girlfriend :'(
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that bro  

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Being sad. Just broke up with my girlfriend :'(
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me too, but how do i tell my wife?!?
Posting some lol`s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Me too, but how do i tell my wife?!?
> Posting some lol`s
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll tell her 

Now...... Who's gonna tell MY wife ?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> I'll tell her
> 
> Now...... Who's gonna tell MY wife ?

Click to collapse



I'll send an anonymous message  

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## smeddy (Aug 12, 2012)

Arrived on holiday in Spain. 1) swim, 2) connect my Note to WiFi 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

smeddy said:


> Arrived on holiday in Spain. 1) swim, 2) connect my Note to WiFi
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dude!!!! You've got it all wrong. 

Its connect to WiFi first !! 

why bother with the real world ? when i shut my PC down, I hibernate.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 12, 2012)

Taking apart an GS3

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 12, 2012)

Wanting to kill myself... :'(

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

setting up an on-line noose store ! Buy One Get One Free offers available !


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> setting up an on-line noose store ! Buy One Get One Free offers available !

Click to collapse



Rofl, very dry 
Playing GT5 while the missus is at bingo 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## cian hackett (Aug 12, 2012)

setting up my old samsung g5 to give to my little brother.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Wanting to kill myself... :'(
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why that?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Why that?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Was wondering that myself?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Was wondering that myself?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> Why that?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Read back a few posts you lazy people.

He broke up with his girlfriend.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Read back a few posts you lazy people.
> 
> He broke up with his girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Don't mean to be ride but there are people out there with real problems, you want to die becoz your bird dumped you? Dear God how old are you? I grew out out of that sorta **** when I left primary school (that's age 10/11 for you Americans)

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Being sad. Just broke up with my girlfriend :'(
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No girl deserves that.You got 3.5billion to go anyways.

Advice:Go get drunk with friends, pass out.Drink again.It will go away


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> No girl deserves that.You got 3.5billion to go anyways.
> 
> Advice:Go get drunk with friends, pass out.Drink again.It will go away

Click to collapse



+1 !! 

I got told off for saying this last time, The Mods deleted my post.... But imma say it again cause its true ! 

The best way to get over a girl.....Is to get under another 

you're young ( i think ) so live life and have fun !! stop worrying about sh1t cause worrying doesnt make problems disappear


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

So you like the bottom...Hipster! 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> setting up an on-line noose store ! Buy One Get One Free offers available !

Click to collapse



That was brilliant 


blade30p said:


> Don't mean to be ride but there are people out there with real problems, you want to die becoz your bird dumped you? Dear God how old are you? I grew out out of that sorta **** when I left primary school (that's age 10/11 for you Americans)
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



I'm inclined to agree with you, but I can't fully agree because you're from Birmingham 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That was brilliant
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with you, but I can't fully agree because you're from Birmingham
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now that was Brilliant !!!!!!


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 12, 2012)

Eating at a restaurant with the family

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## salas2324 (Aug 12, 2012)

Practicing for the cannabis cup.

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 12, 2012)

Watching some series on the laptop.Not any good scifi nowadays


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

Watching Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Nerox1991 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm writing a post


----------



## veeman (Aug 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Watching Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That movie is funny. lol.
Good movie when you're bored on Sunday.


I'm watching Brazil vs. Russia volleyball game.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> That movie is funny. lol.
> Good movie when you're bored on Sunday.
> 
> 
> I'm watching Brazil vs. Russia volleyball game.

Click to collapse



Too right. I'd only seen parts of it before but I finally seen it all and it's pretty awesome to be honest 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

Still playing GT5 altho I am taking reg breaks so I can either get 1 on, or eat a lil more of my HagenD Pralines & Cream. In BIRMINGHAM! 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

salas2324 said:


> Practicing for the cannabis cup.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE

Click to collapse



What a coincidence. I'm practicing to be a judge


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 12, 2012)

Closing ceremony does not suck that much!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

Supposed to be packing my stuff


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 13, 2012)

Debating on whether I should stick with Jelly Bean or flash a TW ICS ROM.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> What a coincidence. I'm practicing to be a judge

Click to collapse



See you there...

°•°•°IMAGIKA°•°•°


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Don't mean to be ride but there are people out there with real problems, you want to die becoz your bird dumped you? Dear God how old are you? I grew out out of that sorta **** when I left primary school (that's age 10/11 for you Americans)
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Sorry, just read this fast without glasses and saw this, was just wondering why:what: I sometimes think this when iv done something really stupid. Maybe he did? I dont know! And thanks for asking, im 13.....

Sure people have real problems. You dont have to be angry to tell me that the whole world is just a big failure full of problems......

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## xtc714 (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Sorry, just read this fast without glasses and saw this, was just wondering why:what: I sometimes think this when iv done something really stupid. Maybe he did? I dont know! And thanks for asking, im 13.....
> 
> Sure people have real problems. You dont have to be angry to tell me that the whole world is just a big failure full of problems......
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



So your 13 and wanting to kill yourself for a girl that probably wasn't worth :what:
I'm 16 without a girl I'm focusing on school hey but you still gotta have fun besides school 

Edit : Oooppps wrong person ahaha my bad 

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 13, 2012)

Supposed to study Psychology for an exam tomorrow.. but here i am again at xda

Sent from my S2 which is awesome


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Installing .net framework 4 to get borderskin awork. My freaking old laptop doesnt suport aero, so lets try borderskin, coz truetransperancy sucks.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

Listening to nursery rhymes with my son


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 13, 2012)

Reading manga  

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## gagdude (Aug 13, 2012)

Trying to pass time waiting for my new phone to arrive. If it doesn't come today, shoot me. 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 13, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Trying to pass time waiting for my new phone to arrive. If it doesn't come today, shoot me.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baretta .50 cal? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 13, 2012)

Having boot loops with milk


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Having boot loops with milk

Click to collapse



What did you do?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> What did you do?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Franco kernel alpha over cm10  Nexus 7 when it's supposed to be over stock only as of now


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 13, 2012)

At work, readying for lunch haha

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

Trying to resume normal life. Still sad as ****.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Franco kernel alpha over cm10  Nexus 7 when it's supposed to be over stock only as of now

Click to collapse



Download. wait, eeh... buy a cow. Get real milk



race55 said:


> Trying to resume normal life. Still sad as ****.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bettership

(Or how do you call it in english?)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Download. wait, eeh... buy a cow. Get real milk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy. It is really difficult for me to be alone... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## blade30p (Aug 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Trying to resume normal life. Still sad as ****.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Laughing at you 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Laughing at you
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Reporting you... B*TCH!


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 13, 2012)

Bout to go see my wife for lunch

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## gagdude (Aug 13, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Baretta .50 cal?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
> Thanks don't hurt ya know?!

Click to collapse



You can shoot me now with whatever you want, I just missed the parcel for signature confirmation and now I must wait 3 hours to go to the post office and pick it up myself.
What to do... what to do... 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 13, 2012)

gagdude said:


> You can shoot me now with whatever you want, I just missed the parcel for signature confirmation and now I must wait 3 hours to go to the post office and pick it up myself.
> What to do... what to do...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im gettin the .50 cal ready (lol joke It's illegal in the UK and frankly I have no desire to kill someone I don't know)

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

gagdude said:


> You can shoot me now with whatever you want, I just missed the parcel for signature confirmation and now I must wait 3 hours to go to the post office and pick it up myself.
> What to do... what to do...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go On the interwebs, play some ****ty games and there ur 3 hours are gone. PS: If someone is going to shoot him, he can shoot me to.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Go On the interwebs, play some ****ty games and there ur 3 hours are gone. PS: If someone is going to shoot him, he can shoot me to.

Click to collapse



Two bullets? No problem, just stand in a line.

Only kidding.....

Or am I? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bout to take a nap....

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Two bullets? No problem, just stand in a line.
> 
> Only kidding.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you might be...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Laughing at you
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



**** you.







race55 said:


> Thanks buddy. It is really difficult for me to be alone... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I understand. A good friend of me died due car crash a year ago. It was a terrible time. And i am still not done with it.

But hey, you stil have an entire live in front of you, dont you? Im sure you will be lucky enough to find another sweet girl

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> **** you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right. I'm sorrry for your friend. I just fell so betrayed after everything i done for that girl.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I'm sorrry for your friend. I just fell so betrayed after everything i done for that girl.

Click to collapse



Thank you

I understand what you mean. Take your time. Dont try to hide it. Just leave it out. Cry as much as needed. You will feel better. If you cant sleep, dont try to. Go sit and cry your sadness. You will get tired and finaly get sleep. 

Just take as long as needed, finaly you will feel better 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I understand what you mean. Take your time. Dont try to hide it. Just leave it out. Cry as much as needed. You will feel better. If you cant sleep, dont try to. Go sit and cry your sadness. You will get tired and finaly get sleep.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your advice... You are very kind


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Thank you very much for your advice... You are very kind

Click to collapse





But i am going to sleep now. Be strong
See you tommorow

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> But i am going to sleep now. Be strong
> See you tommorow
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Thank you. Sleep well. I can't sleep. I guess i'll just play some xbox till i am to tired...


----------



## blade30p (Aug 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I'm sorrry for your friend. I just fell so betrayed after everything i done for that girl.

Click to collapse



Ok I apologize, so tell me, what exactly was it you did for this girl that has left you totally & utterly bereft of any happiness? was it a kidney? money? A car? What?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Just wondering?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 13, 2012)

Just finished my bass 

Total investment: $97.45







©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Ok I apologize, so tell me, what exactly was it you did for this girl that has left you totally & utterly bereft of any happiness? was it a kidney? money? A car? What?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None of your bussines. Now go. I don't need your kind of people right now.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Ok I apologize, so tell me, what exactly was it you did for this girl that has left you totally & utterly bereft of any happiness? was it a kidney? money? A car? What?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think youre talking to the wrong guy, he wrote that to me.

However, i dont think you must ask that right now. He is already struggled enough.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## blade30p (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds nasty, my advice- give it time. sounds daft but it's true, each day hurts a little bit less than the last 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Sounds nasty, my advice- give it time. sounds daft but it's true, each day hurts a little bit less than the last
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Oh and now all of the sudden you play mister nice guy huh? Seriously don't send anymore message's toward me.


----------



## blade30p (Aug 13, 2012)

Not playing anything, my earlier post was a tad harsh so I offered some words of advice/encouragement. But you know what, I take it back.

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




blade30p said:


> Not playing anything, my earlier post was a tad harsh so I offered some words of advice/encouragement. But you know what, I take it back.
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



It seems you have a lot of growing up to do my friend 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking at the gold medal winning Dutch Women's Field Hockey team for the three hundredth time this past week and wondering why the hell I moved to the USA.

I miss the tall, fit Dutch women.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Looking at the gold medal winning Dutch Women's Field Hockey team for the three hundredth time this past week and wondering why the hell I moved to the USA.
> 
> I miss the tall, fit Dutch women.

Click to collapse



Haha.  I work for a Dutch owned dairy in CA.  My favorite days are when the owners' families tour the facility.  Today happened to be one of those days.  Hot daughters they have.  It was glorious.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ArTrix (Aug 14, 2012)

Listening to a german onlineradio, getting hungry and asking myself why I got nothing better to do then posting here at 01:43 am.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

I should probably be asleep considering it's 12.53am, I haven't slept for a couple days and I've got a job interview in about 10 hours 

I really hope I don't fall asleep though 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## jOeYbOi (Aug 14, 2012)

^
Good luck. :highfive:

Watching the Rangers - Yankees game! :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

jOeYbOi said:


> ^
> Good luck. :highfive:
> 
> Watching the Rangers - Yankees game! :good:

Click to collapse



Cheers man 


And @blade30p, if you see this I just want you to know that most of your comments are freaking brilliant, but sometimes there's a time & a place mate. Capiche? :good:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2012)

Eating ice cream.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 14, 2012)

Watching The Lucky One.

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know it's a chick flick but you know what IDGAF I like these kinds of movies.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 14, 2012)

Sleeping 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 14, 2012)

debating on flashing this new updated rom...  im about 3 updates behind...  so lazy...


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 14, 2012)

DO IT NOW

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 Final/Skyfire 2.7.0


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Going to bed

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 14, 2012)

Reading  the Android Hacker's Toolkit


----------



## gagdude (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Going to bed
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Me too... on second thought a few more minutes on xda won't hurt me... 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting ready to go pickup my new cat. Will post pictures later. Feeling less sad. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Splux (Aug 14, 2012)

Eating breakfast and drinking coffee.

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Aug 14, 2012)

Snuggling with my dogs and maybe bang the wife. Kinda tired though

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

scuzzbag87 said:


> Snuggling with my dogs and maybe bang the wife. Kinda tired though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For gods sake make sure you don't mix those 2 up, I don't think p.e.t.a would be too happy 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 14, 2012)

blade30p said:


> For gods sake make sure you don't mix those 2 up, I don't think p.e.t.a would be too happy
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



People Eating Tasty Animals?


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 14, 2012)

Tryna study calculus -.- this sucks

Sent from my S2 which is awesome


----------



## General Klinger (Aug 14, 2012)

Sitting at my desk in the middle of the desert. Just finished running cable wires so now I have TV in my office. Yay!


----------



## wuby (Aug 14, 2012)

Typing this post to some weird thread on XDA...

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

General Klinger said:


> Sitting at my desk in the middle of the desert. Just finished running cable wires so now I have TV in my office. Yay!

Click to collapse



Why are u sitting in the middle of the dessert? Are you in the service?
............
Nvm, just saw your profile, I take my hat off to you Sir 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bricked my phone   i flashed kernel and forgot to flash rom after. now it wont turn on


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bricked my phone   i flashed kernel and forgot to flash rom after. now it wont turn on

Click to collapse



Factory reset & reflash stock ROM & kernel in Odin & Bobs your mothers brother 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Getting ready to go pickup my new cat. Will post pictures later. Feeling less sad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pictures now please! 



©2012 Orange Furball Inc. 
_We're up when your computer is down!_
----------------
last edited by Orange_Furball yesterday at 9:31 PM


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2012)

Being freaking frustrated coz it TAKES 20 SECONDS TO OPEN START MENU!!!

MY FREAKING WIN7 IS SOOOOO SLOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 14, 2012)

Wife has a friend over.I am bored.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Pictures now please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhm, my SD card slot on my HTC desire is broken, so if you want, I can post ****ty quality pics

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Uhm, my SD card slot on my HTC desire is broken, so if you want, I can post ****ty quality pics
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



We feeling better today?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 14, 2012)

Just watching some tv series and downloading some demos from steam.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## syn3h (Aug 14, 2012)

stuff


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

blade30p said:


> We feeling better today?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Yeah a lot better. That cat really helped me.


----------



## Splux (Aug 14, 2012)

Taking a sh*t.

What else? Why'd I be here otherwise? 

And a smiley so people don't think I'm mad:


----------



## wuby (Aug 14, 2012)

downloading Blue Shift speedrun by quadrazid on my cottage with ultraslowspeedinetconnectionthatisonmobilenetwrk D: (2% per hour)

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yeah a lot better. That cat really helped me.

Click to collapse



Good, im happy for you 
Im a dog person myself, wanna see her?
Course you do.... 
Her name is Tilly (the terrorist!)






Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Good, im happy for you
> Im a dog person myself, wanna see her?
> Course you do....
> Her name is Tilly (the terrorist!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute dog bro!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Watching Ren & Stimpy 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

don't let her here you calling her a dog, she truly believes she is human. She eats, or wants to eat everything I eat, like jalapenos, Ice cream & choc (which is highly poisonous to dogs, it's got bromide in it or summat?) She also plays football better than me too. I'll upload a vid 2moro 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 15, 2012)

At the hospital waiting for my wife to finish exams so i can go to sleep.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 15, 2012)

Waiting for my girl to facetime me. She is always nagging me to video chat with her. In the end she does not call me. **** it. Yolo.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Literary "burning" a cd.

My computer failed to burn it, now its useless. So put it in the microwave 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Uhm, my SD card slot on my HTC desire is broken, so if you want, I can post ****ty quality pics
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I love cats, so even crappy pictures are good to me 

© 2012 Orange Furball Inc.
_We're up when your computer is down!_
-------------------------------------
*If someone helped you, got "thanks"*


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Doing chkdsk....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Doing chkdsk....
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Chkdsk still exists? What windows are you running? 95?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 15, 2012)

Ofcourse it does exist.Even in win7

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

getting ready to dual boot Linux Mint & Windows.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 15, 2012)

Uploading some youtube vids.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Chkdsk still exists? What windows are you running? 95?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hell no! It is still there in windows 7. Open cmd as admin and type chkdsk.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## surtic (Aug 15, 2012)

enjoy Captcha


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 15, 2012)

Not having the strength to do anything.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## mmhs (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking for some good tv serie to download


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 15, 2012)

Being tired and hungry. So exhausted of school

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## defcomg (Aug 15, 2012)

Waiting for AI Lecturer So bored.


----------



## glennitsky (Aug 15, 2012)

Playing pointblank PH


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 15, 2012)

Watching crazy.stupid.love


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

Enjoying a Bohemian's breakfast, waiting on a delivery at work.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Enjoying a Bohemian's breakfast, waiting on a delivery at work.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Where did you find my mom...? I swear I saw her like an hour ago...

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Where did you find my mom...? I swear I saw her like an hour ago...
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



A lot can be accomplished in an hour.  If you care enough.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## glennitsky (Aug 15, 2012)

surfing the net


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Finding a nice thing to make my taskbar transparent without aero.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gagdude (Aug 15, 2012)

Okizhaa said:


> I post to get 10 posts ..
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon P-970 avec Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ugh... there are better ways to reach 10 posts

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 15, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Ugh... there are better ways to reach 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wish I'd seen that users post earlier. I'd have had a proper little rant at it lol. All I've been doing is ranting away on here today 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wish I'd seen that users post earlier. I'd have had a proper little rant at it lol. All I've been doing is ranting away on here today
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Tag out Kid, I got this.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tag out Kid, I got this.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I just went on another mini rant in the S2 forums lol.
I think I need to calm down 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Being in bed..
Soo...
What am i going to do here?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I just went on another mini rant in the S2 forums lol.
> I think I need to calm down
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, you're living up to your avatar, ha!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, you're living up to your avatar, ha!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Haha. I do try 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2012)

Eating peking duck with steamed rice buns, hoisin sauce, cucumber strips and, sprouts.
Om nom nom.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eating peking duck with steamed rice buns, hoisin sauce, cucumber strips and, sprouts.
> Om nom nom.

Click to collapse



Hating you so damn much right now


----------



## orangekid (Aug 15, 2012)

rooting a vibrant to fix GPS for someone


----------



## werked (Aug 15, 2012)

Sitting at work,  doing nothing but playing on my phone and listening to my stomach growl.  I'm ready to get out of here and grub. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wuby (Aug 15, 2012)

Bohemian breakfast? Czech?! 

Btw im ALMOST sleeping 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 15, 2012)

Sitting at a local restaurant/bar drinking an ice cold one, admiring the perfect backsides of the 6'3" 23yr old brunette Nicole.

Phew, there's baseball on right now?!?
Who cares?

~~~Sent from my rooted 1985 Motorola brick, using stolen Soviet bandwidth.~~~


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 15, 2012)

Feeling hungry and watching Alphas.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 16, 2012)

I am in my kitchen. There are drunkards, and not the good kind. 

This is hell 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Sitting at a local restaurant/bar drinking an ice cold one, admiring the perfect backsides of the 6'3" 23yr old brunette Nicole.
> 
> Phew, there's baseball on right now?!?
> Who cares?
> ...

Click to collapse



Baseball is boring. Brunettes with nice butts are not.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

Standing outside the Embassy in London protesting about Julian Assenge. Police are going to storm (yes they used the word 'storm') the Embassy (which can be considered an act of war) cause he is seeking asylum there because of an incident that occured.
You want me to keep you guys posted? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 16, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Standing outside the Embassy in London protesting about Julian Assenge. Police are going to storm (yes they used the word 'storm') the Embassy (which can be considered an act of war) cause he is seeking asylum there because of an incident that occured.
> You want me to keep you guys posted?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
> Thanks don't hurt ya know?!

Click to collapse



As it's political, no. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 16, 2012)

Unfortunately you can not 

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## Thatguy4life (Aug 16, 2012)

flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At work browsing XDA, surprised it's this slow that I can actually countdown the last 4 minutes till I leave


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 16, 2012)

Watching my little pony season finale 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

folding laundry and listening to Metallica

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Waiting for system restore to finish 

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## motocrossyz85 (Aug 16, 2012)

Smoking hookah browsing this forum   good times 

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch!


----------



## Braayhaan (Aug 16, 2012)

Watching some crazy ghost program in BIO, and at same time making some dubstep in FL Studio. 

Sent from my Arc S using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 16, 2012)

finished setting my phone up post-flash...  watching tv...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Downloading a ROM and all the fixed needed for it to work, (each in an other tread)
Than i am going to put all the fixes in the rom, mod it a little and than i created my first ROM 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Aug 16, 2012)

Um...... In bed surfing thissite being frustraded with cm10 boot image and this damn beats sh**:banghead:

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 16, 2012)

Waiting for tomorrow.... along with my paycheck  

both of them lol

Oh and jamming to music with my new Bluetooth headphones! Bluetooth makes my life haha

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

Making a facebook page to get the internet banned, lol.


----------



## wuby (Aug 16, 2012)

Bought a Monster, so im going to open it.
+ im replying to thread!
+ going to root


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 16, 2012)

wuby said:


> Bought a Monster, so im going to open it.
> + im replying to thread!
> + going to root

Click to collapse



Monster FTW

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

Wondering what ROM to flash on my phone (JellyTime orVirtuous Infinity)..
Any suggestions, cause I'm kinda stuck.. 

Sent from another dimension's communication device.


----------



## salas2324 (Aug 16, 2012)

French inhaling 

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE


----------



## blade30p (Aug 16, 2012)

Wondering what the heck "French Inhaling" is?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## salas2324 (Aug 16, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Wondering what the heck "French Inhaling" is?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



YouTube it

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE


----------



## marniel647 (Aug 16, 2012)

Surfing the net also playing nba 2k12


----------



## blade30p (Aug 16, 2012)

Scaring myself silly, watching Paranormal Witness 
Im 31yrs old for [email protected] sake!

I now know what French inhaling is  I was doing that when I 1st started smoking around 16yrs ago, tho we English call it an Irish waterfall 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 16, 2012)

Posting here to be on page 600 lol

Wooo!

And eating my cereal

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## shopealope (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm replacing an iPhone 4S digitizer/LCD at work... I hate iPhones D:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## m.h.mahadi (Aug 16, 2012)

Answering some question in galaxy y q & a section

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## wuby (Aug 16, 2012)

Playing with Xperia NXT 1.2 ROM!


----------



## Splux (Aug 16, 2012)

Drinking coffee and watching TV.

And the red flashing led is quite annoying... stupid battery 

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Porting a rom

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## polatok (Aug 16, 2012)

Reading xda forum.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 16, 2012)

Watching Tango &Cash on LOVEFiLM, thru my ps3, why my ps3 & not my 360? Because my xbox is a foot further away from my Xrocker 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

****ting im my pants.
My computer crashed, while i was flashing roms on my PHONE


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## captaincanada84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Playing Max Payne 3

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

Watching my birds YELL (read= Chirp EXTREMELY loud) at birds outside landing on my (apparently my birds view the deck as "theirs", hence the yelling) deck. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## abhipati (Aug 16, 2012)

staring at time.... why it moves so slow when we want it to move fast

From beast called HTC One X


----------



## wuby (Aug 17, 2012)

Doing something

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 17, 2012)

Online Critical Strike

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Mtman1 said:


> View attachment 1265135
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it! Do it now! Sleep can wait CyanogenMod can't! 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## BonnieMiller (Aug 17, 2012)

*Watching television*

I am watching a biography show about Elvis Presley


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

Watching The Toxic Avenger.

Incredible piece of cinema, and a blast from my past.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching The Toxic Avenger.
> 
> Incredible piece of cinema, and a blast from my past.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



A Troma film? I have never been able to get into them with all the campiness. I went into it expecting to love it but just couldn't finish it.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching The Toxic Avenger.
> 
> Incredible piece of cinema, and a blast from my past.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Users who watched this might also like "The Incredible Melting Man". 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Users who watched this might also like "The Incredible Melting Man".
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Indeed!  Damn CTM...is there anything you can't comment on?  Hah.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## SpoonyAU (Aug 17, 2012)

Trying to digest lunch. Steak sanga, chips and a beer ... it was very good, but I'm so very full.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

Taking an online course to learn more about IPv6....I hate SkillSoft classes...


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

Smoking a cig, Trying to figure out this whole Linux Mint OS i just installed


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 17, 2012)

Uploading themes


----------



## WellTrainedVC (Aug 17, 2012)

Re-watching episodes of Breaking Bad season 5 while waiting for the world to end.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 17, 2012)

Waiting for a reply from an admin but don't wanna seem pushy 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## kamwaw89 (Aug 17, 2012)

watching tv and searching for best soft for my evo 3d


----------



## notown775 (Aug 17, 2012)

this help any???







**clever sig** from my SGS3


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

Gonna eat some chicken and wait for a CM10 update. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

Picking up teh pays. 
All ur moneys are in mai pockets
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Picking up teh pays.
> All ur moneys are in mai pockets
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you have something against the English Lang?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## werked (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm drinking a Dos XX and watching the grill.... All while browsing XDA. Multitasking at its best.   cheers :beer:


----------



## panpjp (Aug 18, 2012)

Preparing for exam :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

watch a movie


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thinking if its worth upgrading from my Samsung Galaxy Ace to a Samsung Galaxy SII X....

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Roxy (Aug 18, 2012)

Multitasking! Playing continent of the ninth while occasionally browsing xda forum and chatting with friends ~


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

Foxy Roxy said:


> Multitasking! Playing continent of the ninth while occasionally browsing xda forum and chatting with friends ~

Click to collapse



Wth  is continent of the ninth?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Roxy (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wth  is continent of the ninth?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol it's an game.

http://c9.webzen.com/main


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

Foxy Roxy said:


> Lol it's an game.
> 
> http://c9.webzen.com/main

Click to collapse



Eesh, sorry.  Ignorant me.  I don't play games.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Roxy (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eesh, sorry.  Ignorant me.  I don't play games.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Haha ^^;

I'm just doing stuff that would kill time. 

Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## gagdude (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching all the episodes of the AMDRAG on YouTube! Way to spend my time at 2am...
AMDRAG is American Dragon Jake Long in case you didn't know. Lol takes me back to my not so distant childhood... 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

just finished watching Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close...  pretty good...  wouldn't watch it again though...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 18, 2012)

Playing with this: 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

race55 said:


> Playing with this: View attachment 1267693
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## PlanDreaM (Aug 18, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> A Troma film? I have never been able to get into them with all the campiness. I went into it expecting to love it but just couldn't finish it.

Click to collapse



I love those fulms!Captain kabukiman ftw!

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

bout to wipe a G73 and start things fresh...  MY way...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Checking hackintosh dvd.
When booting it says "sam multimedia READ or WRITE failed.

Does anyone know what can be wrong?
The disc booted succesfull.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Checking hackintosh dvd.
> When booting it says "sam multimedia READ or WRITE failed.
> 
> Does anyone know what can be wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



I used boot123 method to install...  basically its a bootable disc that boots into a loader, you then insert your hackintosh disc, and it'll boot from it...  What method are you using?  I used a retail bootable disc...

I started this thread about a year and a half ago about dualbooting 7 and snowleapord...  It got it all working, and my steps are posted in it...


----------



## veeman (Aug 18, 2012)

In the loo just browsing xda.


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> In the loo just browsing xda.

Click to collapse



Posting here because I can.  But,  watching over the children while they clean up their messy room.  And then helping them make a bed tent. I use to do do that as a kid.  Wicked fun! 

[Edit] Why/how did I quote veeman?  That makes no sense.  Oh well,  its a not use my head day.  Lol! 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 18, 2012)

Drifting, on GT5
Much more satisfying than drifting in forza4!

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Drifting, on GT5
> Much more satisfying than drifting in forza4!
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Xbox?


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 18, 2012)

playing fifa 12


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good stuff :thumbup:, can't wait till fifa13.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Takju-Maguro)


----------



## domini99 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am frustaded.

Maclaw still didnt reply to my pm.

I would like to port the latest cm9 from gio to mini, but i do not have permissions.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## debrancherenzym (Aug 18, 2012)

Family Guy


----------



## veeman (Aug 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Xbox?

Click to collapse



I don't think they have GT5 on XBox. Pretty sure it's PlayStation only.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Indeed!  Damn CTM...is there anything you can't comment on?  Hah.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No comment.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 18, 2012)

YankeeDudeL said:


> I'm posting on a forum.  Other than that, waiting on my stuffed peppers and spanish rice to cool, watching the NFL Network in anticipation of the Giants-Jets preseason extravaganza.  Let's go G-Men!!

Click to collapse



I'm making sure a noob follows the 10-Post Warning.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm making sure a noob follows the 10-Post Warning.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Waaaaaaay ahead of you... 
Thanks for playing, better luck next time.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 18, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Waaaaaaay ahead of you...
> Thanks for playing, better luck next time.

Click to collapse



Ssshhh! 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 19, 2012)

Reading this very thread and thinking what to write! Still have not been able to write anything! About to sleep!! Good night, good morning or good day to all of you!!


----------



## Splux (Aug 19, 2012)

Watching ufc and browsing xda.

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## ashiksiles (Aug 19, 2012)

It's  5:51 am here . I haven't sleep whole night.  I sleep in the morning and day after tomorrow is  our HOLY EID  
Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 19, 2012)

ashiksiles said:


> It's  5:51 am here . I haven't sleep whole night.  I sleep in the morning and day after tomorrow is  our HOLY EID
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Eid Mubarak my friend! Enjoy & be blessed!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashiksiles (Aug 19, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> Eid Mubarak my friend! Enjoy & be blessed!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



EID MUBARAK    

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Moon83 (Aug 19, 2012)

At work..Smoke break

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G...Go Canes []_[]


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got my girlfriend interested in comics. Now I just need to get her to ditch the iPhone and we'll be set.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 19, 2012)

ashiksiles said:


> It's  5:51 am here . I haven't sleep whole night.  I sleep in the morning and day after tomorrow is  our HOLY EID
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









kaleavi said:


> Eid Mubarak my friend! Enjoy & be blessed!
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







ashiksiles said:


> EID MUBARAK
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm googling Eid. Found this, thought it was pretty cool:






Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm googling Eid. Found this, thought it was pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow..  thats a first...   

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't slept in 3 days, I'm knackered and it's 2.35am so I'm off to bed. Night guys 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I haven't slept in 3 days, I'm knackered and it's 2.35am so I'm off to bed. Night guys
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Ah, someone from the UK.... Good thing its Sunday today/tomorrow right? Sleep in  

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Ah, someone from the UK.... Good thing its Sunday today/tomorrow right? Sleep in
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



I wish... I'm up at 8 to help my brother move 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wish... I'm up at 8 to help my brother move
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Unlucky...  There goes the prospect of a nice Sunday lie in. Plus it's going to be scorching hot tomorrow (where Iam its gonna be 32 degrees....)

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Waiting for reply :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 19, 2012)

My"friends" are watching some crappy movie, and I'm sitting here XDA'ing... 
Hangover... I'm never drinking again! 
(Yea, right...)

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## Splux (Aug 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> My"friends" are watching some crappy movie, and I'm sitting here XDA'ing...
> Hangover... I'm never drinking again!
> (Yea, right...)
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



We all know how that will work out...

I'm watching a movie on TV. No idea what movie it is, but my coffee is good.

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## panpjp (Aug 19, 2012)

Doing damn boring geography homeworks 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 19, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Doing damn boring geography homeworks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's a small world out there. My former job took me to 111 countries. There is a lot to see and learn, many friends to make. I loved Geography as a student, and it helped me not be a jerk when I went to a country for the first time.

Not everything good is in a mobile phone....you can meet very cool people in just a few, short years.


----------



## sniper (Aug 19, 2012)

Laying in bed thinking.... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Troubleshooting my pc.


----------



## Shaky156 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thinking


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yawning.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Aug 19, 2012)

Worrying for a close friend of mine
She OD'ed on H this morning, still unresponsive in the hospital
If you're religious or not, please say a prayer for her


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

huggs said:


> Worrying for a close friend of mine
> She OD'ed on H this morning, still unresponsive in the hospital
> If you're religious or not, please say a prayer for her

Click to collapse



Holy ****!
I hope she will be alright 

Bettership 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## s3ff3r (Aug 19, 2012)

looking for a new rom for my evo 3d


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 19, 2012)

Sitting at the door waiting for my lumia 710 to come in.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just flashed an ics rom over my GB rom  without wiping, and it worked! I still have all my apps, without fc's!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 19, 2012)

Splux said:


> We all know how that will work out...
> 
> I'm watching a movie on TV. No idea what movie it is, but my coffee is good.
> 
> Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.

Click to collapse



Agree. In fact I already took couple  shots of scotch... WHAT?! 

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## Roxy (Aug 19, 2012)

Chilling in my car and browsing on xda while waiting for someone. XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

Chilling in bed relaxing and listening to Now That's What I Call Reggae xD

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## houssam10001 (Aug 19, 2012)

:beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00378 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Ummmm*

Right now I am typing, breathing, thinking, looking, yelling at my brother for having the xbox turned up too loud, ummmm, thats pretty much it. Oh wait I am also sitting, looking at my phone because I just got a text.


----------



## Splux (Aug 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Agree. In fact I already took couple  shots of scotch... WHAT?!
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



*sigh* 
You never learn? Whenever you wake up with q hangover, first thing you do is take a restoring shot! 

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## zolaisugly (Aug 19, 2012)

Think I can speak for everybody, at the point of writing in this post they are thinking what to write, how to make out not seem boring and sad.

As for me just chillaxing while posting here.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Aug 19, 2012)

Lying in the bed (school tomorrow) and listening to Rammstein - Donaukinder.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

zolaisugly said:


> Think I can speak for everybody, at the point of writing in this post they are thinking what to write, how to make out not seem boring and sad.
> 
> As for me just chillaxing while posting here.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually, no. I already know what I'm gonna write before I post in a thread. It just wastes time if I'm in a thread thinking about what to write 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 19, 2012)

Waiting for the waiter (sp?)


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soclean (Aug 19, 2012)

Feeding my youngest son a bottle of milk

Its awesome being a father


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 19, 2012)

Splux said:


> *sigh*
> You never learn? Whenever you wake up with q hangover, first thing you do is take a restoring shot!
> 
> Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.

Click to collapse



"Same snake that bit ya."



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

I'm laying on my back preparing to go to work tonight. Manufacturing is mentally draining work. Mind numbing and brainless. At least the money is good 

 I should be sleeping. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (Aug 19, 2012)

Melting, wondering why UK houses don't come with air con.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Melting, wondering why UK houses don't come with air con.

Click to collapse



Iknowthatfeel.jpg
I feel like I'm a Madame Tussauds figure :thumbdown:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 20, 2012)

Binary letters And Numbers

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## salas2324 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just finished cleaning her up

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

salas2324 said:


> Just finished cleaning her up
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE

Click to collapse



Dude, that car looks awesome.

Got a picture of the whole thing?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

salas2324 said:


> Just finished cleaning her up
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE

Click to collapse



Very nice Camaro. Base model? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hackergnome (Aug 20, 2012)

taking a s**t

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

drunk spammin the OT
my friend got outta the hospital adn she's ok
(earlier post in this thread she was NOT OK)


----------



## androidlover879 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am just browsing the xda forum

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikef (Aug 20, 2012)

androidlover879 said:


> I am just browsing the xda forum
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Please take a minute to browse to this.


----------



## mikef (Aug 20, 2012)

notsmartenough said:


> Playing fight night on my xbox

Click to collapse



Perhaps you could read this before all your posts get deleted again.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 20, 2012)

vodka and redbull....  anyone down for some madden 12 on xbox?


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 20, 2012)

Watching movie

sent from my htc


----------



## cashyftw (Aug 20, 2012)

Playing cod, while I update my mac to mountain lion 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Fining some nice apps for ics.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 20, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Playing cod, while I update my mac to mountain lion
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3

Click to collapse



You waited quite a bit... I got mine done the second day. 

Anyway, I'm waiting to fall asleep. And petting a cat. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 20, 2012)

Camaro 2SS! Woo solid car man! Can't go wrong with a pony car. I bet she sounds and looks fantastic! How fast have you got her?

Oh and nice Nikes 



Oh! What I'm doing? Nerding out to that gorgeous car 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 20, 2012)

At philosophy class... So boring... 

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 20, 2012)

> <br />
> Just finished cleaning her up<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE

Click to collapse



Meant to add that haha

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 20, 2012)

Watching my dog.  One hell of a job ha ha
Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 20, 2012)

4:20 AM meal...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting rit of an anoying fly.

EDIT: i won 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## panpjp (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Worrying for a close friend of mine
> She OD'ed on H this morning, still unresponsive in the hospital
> If you're religious or not, please say a prayer for her

Click to collapse



Sorry for u and her, btw what is OD? I'm not a medical geek.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 20, 2012)

panpjp said:


> Sorry for u and her, btw what is OD? I'm not a medical geek.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Overdosed 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 20, 2012)

Reading info on Guild Wars 2.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Playing GTA 4 eflc

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Overdosed
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



What's H?


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> What's H?

Click to collapse



Heroin

°•°•°IMAGIKA°•°•°


----------



## panpjp (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Overdosed
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



That's what I'm thinking. Good luck 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 20, 2012)

If she is still unresponsive then I'm afraid it sounds like her brain was deprived of oxygen & if that is the case then she may never wake up, or she could wake up with severe brain damage. the main reason addicts od is because heroin slows down your heart rate & in turn your breathing, slow it down too much & you fall out (OD) but if you totally stop breathing, your in trouble. 
I hope she pulls thru & I really hope she has hit her rock bottom, that's the only way to get better.

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> drunk spammin the OT
> my friend got outta the hospital adn she's ok
> (earlier post in this thread she was NOT OK)

Click to collapse











blade30p said:


> If she is still unresponsive then I'm afraid it sounds like her brain was deprived of oxygen & if that is the case then she may never wake up, or she could wake up with severe brain damage. the main reason addicts od is because heroin slows down your heart rate & in turn your breathing, slow it down too much & you fall out (OD) but if you totally stop breathing, your in trouble.
> I hope she pulls thru & I really hope she has hit her rock bottom, that's the only way to get better.
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse




He posted earlier she is okay now. 

Drugs are bad m'kay 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep all's well that ends well I guess
Sometimes things just end up right where they started
But my friend is okay now, she's recovering at her momma's house

On topic, I'm making some breakfast burritos for me and my people
I wasn't sure if the kitchen would be a good place for the computer, but it's really worked out well 

Thanks for your concern for my friend guys, I really believe that people's thoughts and feelings influence the outcome of some things
Put this siht in the "What has XDA done for you" thread huh 
We're all strangers here, but there's friends here too


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 20, 2012)

Trying to eat a whole pizza at the mr gattis buffet

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 21, 2012)

Hexidecimal conversions and Critical Strike 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 21, 2012)

Tredd626 said:


> waiting for school to start...

Click to collapse



Mine just got pushed back an extra week! 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 21, 2012)

IPD homework

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Mine just got pushed back an extra week!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium

Click to collapse



My school should start, but they found asbestos in our school 
Now the lessons start tommorow, in stupid containers outside:screwy::screwy:

WHY!! Now we have 5 months longs lessons in containers on a parking place!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## havlaz (Aug 21, 2012)

at work... counting the minutes untill tomorrow - IBIZA!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wondering how many PMs Conan received since closing the Confessions thread 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wondering how many PMs Conan received since closing the Confessions thread
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Only 3.

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Only 3.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Not too bad then xD

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just came back from Jeff dunham, going back home tomorrow 

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## huggs (Aug 21, 2012)

Just woke up, first thing somed a cig, then read all the new posts in the confessions thread
Now gotta find food...


----------



## ashiksiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this awesome pic 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 21, 2012)

Just flashed AOKP Jelly Bean Build 1 (Official) to my Toro, now using TiBU to restore my user apps.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

updating my music library,
finding a couple of decent songs to download


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2012)

Talking to a buddy, listening to music, and writing on XDA


----------



## cascabel (Aug 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Only 3.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I thought there'd be more than 10 at least. 

On topic: hanging out with my bro and uncle.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I thought there'd be more than 10 at least.
> 
> On topic: hanging out with my bro and uncle.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Getting introduced into the x8 off topic thread


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I thought there'd be more than 10 at least.
> 
> On topic: hanging out with my bro and uncle.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I was one of them.  I tend to overreact though.  Conan probably can't stand me.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 21, 2012)

Watching Darker Than Black


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

posting in 2 OT threads at the same time,
having a meme war on the other


----------



## cascabel (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was one of them.  I tend to overreact though.  Conan probably can't stand me.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nah. I've Seen your other posts. I doubt you overreacted. 

On topic: trying to sleep while staying on xda ot. Lol it's hard.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Nah. I've Seen your other posts. I doubt you overreacted.
> 
> On topic: trying to sleep while staying on xda ot. Lol it's hard.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



same here its 1:17am, and xda is soooo tempting


----------



## DustinDHD (Aug 21, 2012)

i´m watching TV


----------



## Crisisx1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Setting up my home screen 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## GAME ON (Aug 21, 2012)

Playing Dota 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent From My NOKIA 3310


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

i just 0wn3d a fly with the shower


----------



## blade30p (Aug 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> i just 0wn3d a fly with the shower

Click to collapse



Cool, bet your feeling pretty good right now? Killing poor defenseless beasts 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Cool, bet your feeling pretty good right now? Killing poor defenseless beasts
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Yeeaah, they are so anoying 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Mehrdad32 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Playing Travian *


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 21, 2012)

drinking coffee listening to 80's rock....


----------



## Nabeel Kiani (Aug 21, 2012)

Taking a dump ^^

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 22, 2012)

Playing with my new Samsung Galaxy SII X 

Only $300 on koodo

Sent from my SGH-T989D using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> i just 0wn3d a fly with the shower

Click to collapse



I peed on a fly in the shower once. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crash_b. (Aug 22, 2012)

Doin' the nightshift, surfing the web 

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## sniper (Aug 22, 2012)

Just farted 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Roxy (Aug 22, 2012)

I just caught a disgusting cricket and tossed it in the toilet. 

Sent from my teapot. :3


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking at xda for when we get our ics dl link from teambamf since they screwed us over

Sent from my ODJDub HD Express ported HTC Thunderbolt running Imoseyon Kernel overclocked to 1.9Ghz

Add me on Google talk:  jonahgoodman515


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just ordered an Asus G75VW and a 512GB SSD, and an extra 4gig RAM stick...


----------



## thatdude02 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just rooted my Samsung Galaxy SII X. Super easy! Now i have to find a Rom. So the search begins!

Sent from my SGH-T989D using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Tapatalk is absolutely sucking tonight.

Not letting me post pictures, hanging when trying to quote a post.  Lame.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

fixin to sleep...


----------



## werked (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> fixin to sleep...

Click to collapse



When I saw this post,  I had to see where you are from. I was right!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

werked said:


> When I saw this post,  I had to see where you are from. I was right!!

Click to collapse



Brandon, Ms  about 10 miles N of Jackson...


----------



## Splux (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting for the bus... and realized that I'm really, really hungry.

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## geekygrl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sat at my desk at work on nightshift waiting for the jet to arrrive in the hangar so I can go do an engineering assement for a repair scheme..


----------



## garagedroid (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm playing an 8-string guitar! \m/


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

Nothing useful. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 22, 2012)

Replying to this thread..!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 23, 2012)

Cooking,

Im 13, but already cook enough 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

Just finished putting up shutters for Isaac. My classes are probably cancelled so I'm starting my Hurrication.


----------



## jaredw444 (Aug 23, 2012)

Been in hospital since 7 am waiting for ole lady to pop

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

Just visited Snowflakeyyyyyy! (at Oradell animal hospital) She's getting better!
(yay)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just visited Snowflakeyyyyyy! (at Oradell animal hospital) She's getting better!
> (yay)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



How was she approving your posts from the hospital 



Anyway, congrats

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> How was she approving your posts from the hospital
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I showed her the posts when I visit.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I showed her the posts when I visit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let's see if she reacts to this.


----------



## Francoiky (Aug 23, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> Replying to this thread!

Click to collapse



Quote. :cyclops:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Roxy (Aug 23, 2012)

Waiting to log in for guild wars 2 stress test.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Foxy Roxy said:


> Waiting to log in for guild wars 2 stress test.

Click to collapse



What's that?

Eagerly waiting on the UPS guy, then I'll build my monster machine to destroy the internet...

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!  The SSD won't be here until tomorrow...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 23, 2012)

Watching El Clasico 

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## sniper (Aug 24, 2012)

Waiting in line to order chipotle  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Roxy (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> What's that?
> 
> Eagerly waiting on the UPS guy, then I'll build my monster machine to destroy the internet...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's an online game. Google it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

Foxy Roxy said:


> It's an online game. Google it

Click to collapse



I might as well start playing games with this monster i bought...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I might as well start playing games with this monster i bought...

Click to collapse



You should compile your own nightly CM kangs on it if you've got the hardware.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You should compile your own nightly CM kangs on it if you've got the hardware.

Click to collapse



definately got the hardware....  Asus G75VW, 16GB RAM, 500GB SSD, 750GB SATA (have to take out the 2nd 750GB in there, shouldve known it would be two drives)....

I was thinking of compiling MIUI for S3 even though I hate MIUI....  I mainly bought this to develop...  or at least try to LOL


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> definately got the hardware....  Asus G75VW, 16GB RAM, 500GB SSD, 750GB SATA (have to take out the 2nd 750GB in there, shouldve known it would be two drives)....
> 
> I was thinking of compiling MIUI for S3 even though I hate MIUI....  I mainly bought this to develop...  or at least try to LOL

Click to collapse



There is a CM auto compiler for Linux if you want to make a small Linux partition for development. At least to get started. 8gb RAM is the recommended amount so you should be more than fine.


----------



## shedo88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lying in the bed!!!


----------



## BBQsBest (Aug 24, 2012)

Waiting for the weekend to come  

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jojobanin (Aug 24, 2012)

nothing:fingers-crossed:


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Aug 24, 2012)

counting down the mins till i get off wrk :highfive:


----------



## Splux (Aug 24, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> counting down the mins till i get off wrk :highfive:

Click to collapse



Only to realize that you have to work for a couple of more hours?


We could say that I'm "reading the news"... or simply taking a sh*t, that's up to you to decide for yourself.

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## werked (Aug 24, 2012)

Sitting in bed,  eating a Panera sesame bagel.  :thumbup:


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Aug 24, 2012)

Working on my rom JellyUI over in the Captivate thread...

Woosh!


----------



## kevin2516 (Aug 24, 2012)

Playing CS:GO

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

Losing my mind. 



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## baldywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Isn't that on the liebe ist fur alle da 
Album?
sent from my bald head

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

Oops was trying to reply to someone's post, I'm still new at this 

sent from my bald head


----------



## Rozza C (Aug 24, 2012)

Playing FlyFF.. 

Sent straight from the game...


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 24, 2012)

Petting a cat while sitting on a toilet. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Theshawty (Aug 24, 2012)

Slowly browsing the Internet while listening to some good tunes.

AC/DC - Stiff Upperlip


----------



## galaxys (Aug 24, 2012)

Doing a nature walk in a dense forest and some ponds.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 24, 2012)

making marmite and cheese on toast for me and peanut butter and cheese on toast for the missus

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 24, 2012)

Begging hoping she realizes it...lol


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 24, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Begging hoping she realizes it...lol

Click to collapse




Lol standing around at work trying not to get on xda and flirt with my favorite member


----------



## Roxy (Aug 24, 2012)

Drawing on paint. o_o


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Getting ready for a bath before bed

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

putting parental blocks on all the channels that have an HD version....  they're gonna learn how to use those even if I have to force it....


----------



## Android311 (Aug 25, 2012)

Laying in the good ol' bed 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firered365 (Aug 25, 2012)

Finish talking to the best girl i've met.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 25, 2012)

Killing some termites.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Emptying beer cans into my gullet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 25, 2012)

Arriving in Vegas after 6.5 hours of driving from LA. Love traffic...

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Arriving in Vegas after 6.5 hours of driving from LA. Love traffic...
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



There for work, pleasure, both?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

updated my rom and kernal....  time to test this bad boy out...  UVed the bejesus out of it....  i think i got one of the good ones that can handle whatever i throw at it...


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There for work, pleasure, both?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



My brother had a heart attack so neither 

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> My brother had a heart attack so neither
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Oh man.  I'm sorry to hear that.  

What's the status?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> My brother had a heart attack so neither
> 
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Wow will keep you and yours in my thoughts I hope everything works out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Wow will keep you and yours in my thoughts I hope everything works out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're on the right track...
Thanks/post count.  WIN.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

mixing up my nightly cocktail of two benedryl, two sleeping pills, and washing it down with a redbull :good:


----------



## stkfigure (Aug 25, 2012)

Mountain Dew, Pepsi and cheetos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Your mom. 
If you know what mean. 

Sent from my V880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 25, 2012)

Being depressed... No drinking tonight, unlike we agreed yesterday... Spending my day alone at home probably... How boring is that 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 25, 2012)

Multitasking: Flashing another ROM for my Galaxy S while watching Toy Story 2 on FOX, this movie never bores me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2012)

at work watching Chesterfield play Rotherham

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just bought some huge TV stand so I've gotta put it a together.
This is gonna be a PITA. I'll put up a pic later 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2012)

not bad for working for a living ehh..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Posting from my new Sony xperia arc 

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Android311 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wating in a line for a uhaul truck 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're on the right track...
> Thanks/post count.  WIN.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao in swear I know nothing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got my stand all put together 
Looking great.





Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Have to giggle about the Disney channel being on 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Have to giggle about the Disney channel being on
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse


 It's cause my niece is here :thumbdown:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## MWBAM (Aug 25, 2012)

I am checking out the xda forums, watching a paintball even in DC that is streaming live and then going to go ride my bike.  Not too bad of a day so far.


----------



## thelowend (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching cycling videos on YouTube.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I got my stand all put together
> Looking great.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Is that an LN46D630?

i just woke up...  bout to smoke a cig and slam about 5 energy drinks before I take this things apart...


----------



## gemtin92 (Aug 25, 2012)

Im studying for an exam... Sad but true.

tapatap i9001


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching the food network

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 25, 2012)

Waiting for "sleeping dogs" to install to my Xbox HDD from the xkey so I can play it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 25, 2012)

Skyping with a friend... Discussing some really random stuff..


Sitting on this non ergonomic chair, back hurts like hell....


----------



## werked (Aug 26, 2012)

At buffalo wild wings drinking a cold one :beer:


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Aug 26, 2012)

Being tired as hell, going to drink some hot coco and then off to bed, 1:30 AM here :S


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)

werked said:


> At buffalo wild wings drinking a cold one :beer:

Click to collapse



i musta got kicked outta that place 3 or 4 times...  i just wait until everyone has quit or gotten fired and go back...  damn house arrest i want a beer and wangs!!!

forgot...  im just chillin at the house...


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 26, 2012)

Watching the walking dead 

Sent from my liquid ics HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 26, 2012)

Trying to lure fly out room, piece of **** keeps on flying on my monitor


----------



## werked (Aug 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i musta got kicked outta that place 3 or 4 times...  i just wait until everyone has quit or gotten fired and go back...  damn house arrest i want a beer and wangs!!!
> 
> forgot...  im just chillin at the house...

Click to collapse



I drank one for ya


----------



## firered365 (Aug 26, 2012)

Listening to Radio Disney for the DJs that at jerks.
And IMing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)

answering a couple q/a threads....  i regret it...


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Reading, laying in bed and surfing xda

sent from in the closet


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 26, 2012)

Relaxing in bed, watching ceiling fan go round and round, on xda.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Relaxing in bed, watching ceiling fan go round and round, on xda.

Click to collapse



stare at it hard enough, it goes backwards...


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

Meowing eating tuna from a can on the floor... god I hope my neighbors don't see. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Relaxing in bed, watching ceiling fan go round and round, on xda.

Click to collapse



Hit that reverse button, it'll change your life.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 26, 2012)

Trying to hit rev button on ceiling fan, while on...note to self put down beer and turn dam fan off first....
LOL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Trying to hit rev button on ceiling fan, while on...note to self put down beer and turn dam fan off first....
> LOL

Click to collapse



Its OK...I know that feel.....TheOneHandedDrummer username was already taken.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 26, 2012)

clipping nails


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)

time to mix up my cocktail of benadryl and otc sleeping pills...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 26, 2012)

Waiting for my G1 to come in the mail. I hate post nl 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Waiting for my G1 to come in the mail. I hate post nl
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why G1?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why G1?

Click to collapse



my mom has a g1,
its a awesome btw with cm10


----------



## Roxy (Aug 26, 2012)

Playing Guild Wars 2 while occasionally browse the forum.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> my mom has a g1,
> its a awesome btw with cm10

Click to collapse



How fast is it?







OptimusLove said:


> Why G1?

Click to collapse



Because its the first Android, and i collect htc phones, and did not have a g1 yet. Why optimus?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> How fast is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well im kinda poor, so low end phone for me


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2012)

How end is my Sony xperia arc s?

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

It is low end, the Arc series is dead, actually.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> How end is my Sony xperia arc s?
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse



Should get Xperia S or Ion instead :thumbup:

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> How fast is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



well i'd prefer cm7 over cm10 for the g1,
just looks nice that the 1st droid managed to run the latest OS from CM


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well i'd prefer cm7 over cm10 for the g1,
> just looks nice that the 1st droid managed to run the latest OS from CM

Click to collapse



Thinking of rooting my Nexus S


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> Thinking of rooting my Nexus S
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why? you already have official jellybeans! To OC? Increase RAM? Internal storage?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well i'd prefer cm7 over cm10 for the g1,
> just looks nice that the 1st droid managed to run the latest OS from CM

Click to collapse



No matter what phone you have(well, excluding GN and NS), cm10 is still in alpha stage and is not stable nor fast. The final builds will be much better obviously.

Me? Laying on my bed, browsing XDA and trying to remember what happened last night...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why? you already have official jellybeans! To OC? Increase RAM? Internal storage?

Click to collapse



Yes updated last week thats why i was thinking, to root or not

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Listening to Live (Secret samadhi) while applying screen protector on my phone.


----------



## d_man17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Texting my girlfriend


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

d_man17 said:


> Texting my girlfriend

Click to collapse



Its nice that you super-geeks (Im mid-level geek) still find love.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 26, 2012)

Mowing the lawn

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 26, 2012)

Slurping a moccacino 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## peddarson (Aug 26, 2012)

eating cake with hot chocolate


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Leaving work 

sent from in the closet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Updating my threads. Busy busy busy!

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 26, 2012)

Just painted my Ions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pretty bad a** if you ask me. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Orange_furball said:
			
		

> Just painted my Ions
> 
> Pretty bad a** if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Very cool!!!

Sent from the closet


----------



## atticusmas (Aug 26, 2012)

What am I doing right now?


Posting this post.


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 27, 2012)

atticusmas said:


> What am I doing right now?
> 
> 
> Posting this post.

Click to collapse



Laughing at this post. 



:sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 27, 2012)

*...........*

putting my self in time out....LMAO


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

Returning my galaxy note back to stock. I have to send to Samsung in the morning  Lord save me I have to use an iPhone 

sent from in the closet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Returning my galaxy note back to stock. I have to send to Samsung in the morning  Lord save me I have to use an iPhone
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



what happened?


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

Those lovely hair link cracks on the brezel found another one tonight

sent from in the closet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Those lovely hair link cracks on the brezel found another one tonight
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



they're actually gonna replace it for that?  i need to start finding something wrong with my S3 then...


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh yes. And the fact the I work for att helps

sent from in the closet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Oh yes. And the fact the I work for att helps
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



working at the company you have service with does have it's benefits...  no i don't the play the FB games, that's not my computer...


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> working at the company you have service with does have it's benefits...  no i don't the play the FB games, that's not my computer...

Click to collapse



A moment of silence as I do the deed :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## hank3fan (Aug 27, 2012)

Watching taboo. So weird. 40 year old virgins and people that get sexually aroused being around balloons

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Splux (Aug 27, 2012)

On my way to school in a bus... boring as f***.

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## good4y0u (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> A moment of silence as I do the deed :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Ogaling at that internet speed... nd wondering why the upload is at a 10:1 ratio ... I should sleep...(6:00am here) 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Aug 27, 2012)

Starting my workday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hcxeron (Aug 27, 2012)

*just woke up 4 pm*

just woke up 4 pm


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm out of my house for a little while... fixing to stop by the bar and pick up a few women... nah j/k I'm at the post office...


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 27, 2012)

hank3fan said:


> Watching taboo. So weird. 40 year old virgins and people that get sexually aroused being around balloons
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The balloon issue explains why they are still virgins. . I know, two different episodes...

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------




ianwardell said:


> Ogaling at that internet speed... nd wondering why the upload is at a 10:1 ratio ... I should sleep...(6:00am here)
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Caching at the edge.

I can make my gig Ethernet connected system show 12GB/sec download speed when I have my web apps' content cached on a Squid caching server.


----------



## Feyerabend (Aug 27, 2012)

Thinking I don't want to study..  sigh


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 27, 2012)

Thinking I should be writing my practical records right now
But all my subscribed thread have replied so no writing now

Sent from Galaxy Y


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Waiting.....

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

Reflecting on how lucky I am that my school pushed the start of the school back a week. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Sparx639 (Aug 27, 2012)

Losing my soul to this and f7u12

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> Ogaling at that internet speed... nd wondering why the upload is at a 10:1 ratio ... I should sleep...(6:00am here)
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My market's fastest residential internet is 105/10, other markets have 105/20...  the network is cable of more, it's fully upgraded to Docsis3 and soon, when 150/25 and 300/65 hits (estimate of upload speeds, I'm using inside info), I will update you with a 300/65 speedtest!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Googling...

Hey, my xperia arc s is running the latest stock 4.0.4.

Should i hack&crack this thing to run an other rom?

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## debrancherenzym (Aug 27, 2012)

Watching Louie on FX

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Googling...
> 
> Sent from my NEW sending thing...
> just owned a Sony Ericsson.

Click to collapse









Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just repaired my cappy!!!  It's alive!!!


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 27, 2012)

I though this is what Facebook is for 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Just repaired my cappy!!!  It's alive!!!

Click to collapse



Good to hear!!!

sent from in the closet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Good to hear!!!
> 
> sent from in the closet

Click to collapse



she better not break the screen again!!! lol


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 27, 2012)

Upstreammiami said:


> I though this is what Facebook is for
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Facebook is for advertising. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 27, 2012)

Waiting to get off work, to jump in my 95° pool.....then relax...


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 27, 2012)

Relaxing


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 27, 2012)

Just chugged one of my roommate's bud light with lime and I left him $1.65 in loose change on the counter for it. Now I'm drinking a pot of coffee. Haven't slept since Saturday night and in 3 hours I have to go back to work. 

I wish I had another $1.65 in loose change... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------








Got it! Still have a few pennies to spare. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mostly nickels too, very nice of you.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)

Trying to find proof that Mexican is in fact its own language!!


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mostly nickels too, very nice of you.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I've got at least 50 pennies I saved for later. He'll end up with those too. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Trying to find proof that Mexican is in fact its own language!!

Click to collapse



Its true...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its true...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I found definitive proof, it's all good...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Spanish


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I found definitive proof, it's all good...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Spanish

Click to collapse



I live in San Diego, I don't need wiki 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I live in San Diego, I don't need wiki
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



 I'm in SD too! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I'm in SD too!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Noice!

I'm a bit north, not in city proper.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Noice!
> 
> I'm a bit north, not in city proper.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Me too! Haha, Encinitas/Carlsbad

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Me too! Haha, Encinitas/Carlsbad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Awesome, I go there all the time.

I'm inland, Fallbrook.  Mingling with the country folk.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Awesome, I go there all the time.
> 
> I'm inland, Fallbrook.  Mingling with the country folk.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I've only ever really gone out there for sports tournaments 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I've only ever really gone out there for sports tournaments
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



What do you play?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What do you play?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It was mostly for baseball back when I was younger but also some soccer tournaments too. I'm still playing soccer now though. I also played football the past three years but am not this year (its complicated...). What about you? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> It was mostly for baseball back when I was younger but also some soccer tournaments too. I'm still playing soccer now though. I also played football the past three years but am not this year (its complicated...). What about you?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Drummer my whole life ( rock/some metal).  Ran long distance track back in high school.  Now mostly I work, and support my wife and two daughters.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I found definitive proof, it's all good...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Spanish

Click to collapse



Actually not a language. I work in speech recognition. We deal with dialects, etc. I won't bore you with loads of details, but take it from me, Mexico has some natives languages but none are called Mexican. And of course, Mexican Spanish is a dialect.

¿Por que?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 28, 2012)

Cleaning my room


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drummer my whole life ( rock/some metal).  Ran long distance track back in high school.  Now mostly I work, and support my wife and two daughters.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I could've guessed  I play piano and guitar (I love rock and metal too  ). This is my senior year of high school so that's what I'm stuck doing the majority of my time.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I could've guessed  I play piano and guitar (I love rock and metal too  ). This is my senior year of high school so that's what I'm stuck doing the majority of my time.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Hey man, it sounds cliche, but do your thing and go to college.  Being an athlete won't hurt either.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey man, it sounds cliche, but do your thing and go to college.  Being an athlete won't hurt either.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Cliché isn't always bad  I'm not planning on playing sports in college besides maybe intramurals.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Cliché isn't always bad  I'm not planning on playing sports in college besides maybe intramurals.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Thinking of staying local for college, or elsewhere?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Actually not a language. I work in speech recognition. We deal with dialects, etc. I won't bore you with loads of details, but take it from me, Mexico has some natives languages but none are called Mexican. And of course, Mexican Spanish is a dialect.
> 
> ¿Por que?

Click to collapse



It's still it's own language to me...  sorry...  :good:


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thinking of staying local for college, or elsewhere?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Most likely somewhere in California or maybe Colorado. I've looked at the SD colleges and I'm not sure if I'd end up going to one of them, but Cal Poly SLO is looking pretty nice  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Most likely somewhere in California or maybe Colorado. I've looked at the SD colleges and I'm not sure if I'd end up going to one of them, but Cal Poly SLO is looking pretty nice
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Depends on what your study is.  My brother in law went there for Agriculture.  Its a great school in a beautiful town.  Lots to do there.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Depends on what your study is.  My brother in law went there for Agriculture.  Its a great school in a beautiful town.  Lots to do there.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm looking into computer science and their engineering school is top 5 in the nation. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I'm looking into computer science and their engineering school is top 5 in the nation.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Indeed.  World class program they have for that too.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 28, 2012)

Watching Pushing Daisies. However it seems boring so now I'm on XDA... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thinking about going to sleep considering it's half 5 in the morning.
But on the otherhand, I have different fingers.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

Laying down with a cat next to me. 







With his mouth open...

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thinking about going to sleep considering it's half 5 in the morning.
> But on the otherhand, I have different fingers.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Half 5 in the morning?

So its 2:30?

Prime time.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Half 5 in the morning?
> 
> So its 2:30?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2.30? 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2.30?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Ugh.  Maybe it is sleepy time for you.

Half of 5 is 2.5.  ie 2:30.  Never mind.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ugh.  Maybe it is sleepy time for you.
> 
> Half of 5 is 2.5.  ie 2:30.  Never mind.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I got what you meant 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ugh.  Maybe it is sleepy time for you.
> 
> Half of 5 is 2.5.  ie 2:30.  Never mind.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sshh. Clearly I didn't think that through :thumbdown:

I am thinking of making summat to eat though. I just dunno what to have yet.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## sniper (Aug 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sshh. Clearly I didn't think that through :thumbdown:
> 
> I am thinking of making summat to eat though. I just dunno what to have yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Late night cereal is always awesome 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Android311 (Aug 28, 2012)

Trying to figure out why mesquitos are bitting me!! 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Late night cereal is always awesome
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



I've already had some cereal. I think I'll have some sausage roll sandwiches 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## bige914 (Aug 28, 2012)

Waiting for some freakin HTC amaze love atm damnt hurry up devs and give us them jelly beans >:3

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 28, 2012)

Listening to music.


----------



## LittleDoggy (Aug 28, 2012)

Finding interesting stuff on XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

Android311 said:


> Trying to figure out why mesquitos are bitting me!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because your blood is sweet *evil laugh* 

My minions will bring me your blood to put in my secret sauce. 

Sent from a chef who makes sauce that you eat daily.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

gp545 said:


> typing...... Completed 10th post after registration by posting this

Click to collapse



Reporting you for not reading and abiding to this.
NOOBS ANGER ME 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Skv012a (Aug 28, 2012)

Starting at these walls...


----------



## papayayoghurt (Aug 28, 2012)

Reply to this theard.

Gesendet von meinem Arc S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ugh.  Maybe it is sleepy time for you.
> 
> Half of 5 is 2.5.  ie 2:30.  Never mind.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



LOL that was a lame one 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Android311 (Aug 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Because your blood is sweet *evil laugh*
> 
> My minions will bring me your blood to put in my secret sauce.
> 
> Sent from a chef who makes sauce that you eat daily.

Click to collapse



ahhhhhh!! lol I got my spray repellent close by  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## debrancherenzym (Aug 28, 2012)

Contemplating suicide

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

debrancherenzym said:


> Contemplating suicide
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Suicide is never the answer. Please don't. 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Aug 28, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Suicide is never the answer. Please don't.
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.

Click to collapse



Not even funny.... 
However I am watching that 70s show. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

Arisenhavok91 said:


> Not even funny....
> However I am watching that 70s show.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry? Wasn't trying to be funny  

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just finished taking a shower.
Its all safe again


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## yackovsky (Aug 28, 2012)

half-watching simpsons the movie and posting here ;d


----------



## nitin_awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

On a bus 

Sent from my Liquid ICS HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## mike21pr (Aug 28, 2012)

Waiting for a haircut

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

About to make a mess of cutting mike21pr's hair. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

About to record and then upload a video of Archer cutting mike21pr's hair, just for teh lulz.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike21pr (Aug 28, 2012)

Just make sure to blur out my hair lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## douglasjam (Aug 28, 2012)

searching how recover my phone =\ acessing facebook, and upload pictures to my website


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 28, 2012)

Uh oh what happened

Sent from the second star to the right


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 28, 2012)

Sitting down on my beige leather sofa like a BOSS enjoying the smoothness of my sgs2

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 Stable/Siyah 4.1.1


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

ladyhaylin said:


> Uh oh what happened
> 
> Sent from the second star to the right

Click to collapse



You lost "The Game".

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 28, 2012)

FREE GYRO DAY!!!! Kronos4life!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM9 Stable/Siyah 4.1.1


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 29, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> FREE GYRO DAY!!!! Kronos4life!!!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
> CM9 Stable/Siyah 4.1.1

Click to collapse



OPA! :smashesplate:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 29, 2012)

Setting here waiting on this hurricane to be over already and it hasn't even started yet.. Been raining about 3 or 4 hours... Hoping power isn't out long...


----------



## DemisesAngel (Aug 29, 2012)

Covering my nose because the dog just licked her own @$$.

Hey, the thread asked!

Actually, besides that, trying to register for programming classes. "Super (thanks for asking)"

Edit: I love how being new and trying to edit a post, counts as another post, so then I have to wait and look at my mistakes.


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 29, 2012)

Watchin trees blow by

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 29, 2012)

DemisesAngel said:


> Covering my nose because the dog just licked her own @$$.
> 
> Hey, the thread asked!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea thats gotta suck, sometimes ill edit mine 4 or 5 times...  everythings all kinda Mispeelled if i dotn edti the post b4 i suends it...

trying to figure out is my madden broke, ive never lost 2 games in a row...


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cooking class homework.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## veeman (Aug 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Cooking class homework.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Sounds delicious.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 29, 2012)

Txting a friend...that is too far away, for me to help.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 29, 2012)

Replying to this thread 

Plus job hunting 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## mistermxda (Aug 29, 2012)

Reading forums and trying to find new roms and apps. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 29, 2012)

Awake at 1:34 a.m. browsing xda.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## barento32 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lying in the bed doing some web surfing

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> LOL that was a lame one
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Did you come here just to hurt my feelings?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 29, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Awake at 1:34 a.m. browsing xda.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awake at 3:07 a.m. browsing xda...

:awkward: 

Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 29, 2012)

browsing xda, drinking my first cup of tea whilst waiting for my two year old to finish coating himself inn coco pops

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> browsing xda, drinking my first cup of tea whilst waiting for my two year old to finish coating himself inn coco pops
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



My two year old makes priceless works of art with oatmeal.  I know that feel bro.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Who-za (Aug 29, 2012)

Trying to go to sleep but I am still wide awake 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 29, 2012)

Drinkin coffee, trying to wake up...:what:

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## dehackers (Aug 29, 2012)

still in office, posting for a few forums n email... lol


----------



## eeman_ (Aug 29, 2012)

Waiting for some emails at work so I can get stuff done. 

Sent from my Evo LTE.


----------



## erlika02 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm doing...ehmmm..

browsing xda of course and reading fish forum also..try to ask the expert about the sexing of my fish..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm listening to music and benching. I go on xda between reps (cool, right?)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 29, 2012)

bout to tear these fools up in madden 13...


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> bout to tear these fools up in madden 13...

Click to collapse



Put an ankle bracelet on them and shock the hell out of then if they get up off of the bench!


----------



## rft183 (Aug 30, 2012)

Watching Wheel of Fortune, feeding the kids, and phone-surfing! 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Put an ankle bracelet on them and shock the hell out of then if they get up off of the bench!

Click to collapse



They can have mine...


----------



## crash_b. (Aug 30, 2012)

Almost done  working the nightshift 

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 30, 2012)

crash_b. said:


> Almost done  working the nightshift
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Play R800i

Click to collapse



I work nights too, but here I am just going in. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## WellTrainedVC (Aug 30, 2012)

Smoking a cigarette, waiting for my SGS3, and being a loadie.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## werked (Aug 30, 2012)

Sitting outside bc I can't sleep.... Stressing over this whole home buying experience. :banghead:


----------



## blade30p (Aug 30, 2012)

Kicking the living **** outta the triads! Whilst smoking a fatty. Sleeping Dogs is pretty sick, considering the console running it it nearly ten years old 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 30, 2012)

Gettin ready to make biscuits n gravy! Drink me some turbo coffee n start my day off right!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Going off this to play Pokemon. Keeping my childhood alive FTW!

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Finaly back home.

Crashed with bicycle....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## system.img (Aug 30, 2012)

Reading Math....

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 30, 2012)

Yellin at a b!tch

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got scammed when trying to buy a Lumia. Now I'm sad

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 30, 2012)

race55 said:


> Just got scammed when trying to buy a Lumia. Now I'm sad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dude, what happened?
I feel your pain fella, I once brought a stolen Sony Eriksson from eBay, got my money back eventually but it took ages. Im sorry for you 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 30, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Dude, what happened?
> I feel your pain fella, I once brought a stolen Sony Eriksson from eBay, got my money back eventually but it took ages. Im sorry for you
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



I posted a advert on marketplace (nl version of eBay) that i was searching for a Lumia. I got a reaction that i could take a guys Lumia 800 for €175. I payed half, and never got any reaction other than that he was going to kill me etc... 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

race55 said:


> I posted a advert on marketplace (nl version of eBay) that i was searching for a Lumia. I got a reaction that i could take a guys Lumia 800 for €175. I payed half, and never got any reaction other than that he was going to kill me etc...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, marktplaats. I tried to buy a laptop there. I never got any reaction.....

EDIT: wist niet dat je nederlands was

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 30, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I know what you mean, marktplaats. I tried to buy a laptop there. I never got any reaction.....
> 
> EDIT: wist niet dat je nederlands was
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Ja ikke spreek vloeiend nederlands hoor 

Yeah i have to go to the police station tomorrow.... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2012)

Jeee, mijn eigen taaltje terug op het forum  

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MonsterNo7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone who posts ANYTHING that doesn't include "replying to this thread" is a liar. 

Liars go to hell. And burn. 

Sent from a really obscure app. You've probably never heard of it. :scowl:


----------



## n1newbie (Aug 30, 2012)

watching cricket in TV 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## soclean (Aug 30, 2012)

Trying to figure out what to do with my backyard. Got some landscaping issues and I want a swing set for the kids.  Also I need a cement pad for my shed. And of course my adult area.


----------



## werked (Aug 30, 2012)

Sitting at the auto shop waiting for my car to get inspected. Hoping they don't notice the tint I have on my front windshield.


----------



## chemist80 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fixing my mates computer, he's got a boat load of data. Gonna take 3 just to copy it off 

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## werked (Aug 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Sitting at the auto shop waiting for my car to get inspected. Hoping they don't notice the tint I have on my front windshield.

Click to collapse



And it's not looking good. Dude just came to read the inspection requirements on the wall.  FML


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting the old Inspiron 1545 setup for use by my niece and my dad on business trips...  Acquiring Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound to repaste my mom's G73jh CPU and GPU...  and chillin...


----------



## devwithzachary (Aug 30, 2012)

Replying to this thread while watching music video channels and working on my site...While waiting for my free Atrix to get here.. well got to wait till the morning for that but still


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 30, 2012)

Throwing my money at my money at the screen while watching samsungs IFA
Keynote...its not working!! 

Sent from the next galaxy far far away  using xda premium


----------



## KnockNuckle (Aug 30, 2012)

Playing with my android 4.0 on my eeepc 1000h and wathing tv

Sent from my Big R 6386Antutu


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 30, 2012)

Waiting for the day to end, I'm tired and just wanna go home and laze around

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 30, 2012)

Buying some new kicks for my granddad.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Neontc (Aug 30, 2012)

Working. On such a nice day too

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 30, 2012)

Came up to Joliet IL to see my cousins for the weekend. Killing some time on OT while I'm waiting on a good friend and her twin to pick me up for margaritas.:good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Buying some new kicks for my granddad.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



You ain't gettin your granddad some Jordans....  LMAO

I'm chilling...  done with the Dell...  Might redo mine...  but Madden13 sounds better...  and I'm hungry, so maybe eat...


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 31, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You ain't gettin your granddad some Jordans....  LMAO
> 
> I'm chilling...  done with the Dell...  Might redo mine...  but Madden13 sounds better...  and I'm hungry, so maybe eat...

Click to collapse



Online

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## gavilan2010 (Aug 31, 2012)

Waching the republican convention.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lreyes (Aug 31, 2012)

Trying to figure out why I can't post pics on xda with my phone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 31, 2012)

lreyes said:


> Trying to figure out why I can't post pics on xda with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk pics are failing...


----------



## lreyes (Aug 31, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Tapatalk pics are failing...

Click to collapse



Any other way?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## LiveFaster (Aug 31, 2012)

In my biology class waiting for it to start in five minutes, looking around at xda threads while I wait for new rom updates 

Sent from my SGH-T769


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 31, 2012)

lreyes said:


> Any other way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could use imgur


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 31, 2012)

Bout to have a heated talk with the ex/bm now that she's home from work... :sly:

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sitting at work

Sent from my paranoid android Gnex


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 31, 2012)

REALLY craving a beer....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> REALLY craving a beer....

Click to collapse


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 31, 2012)

Watching a Very Harold and Kumar Christmas.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 31, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Watching a Very Harold and Kumar Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahaha Great movie!!
Well arguing didn't happen so I'm just sittin on the couch, silent, playing on the phone typing away!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm craving a 4:20 moment 

Sent from my paranoid android Gnex


----------



## kru20o1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bored watching RNC and surfing xda. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 31, 2012)

Renewing my driver's license -.- it's 10:30am and damn the line is so long

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 31, 2012)

Sitting on my stoop checkin out the forum...yes its 4:45 AM...so what? I have no life :sly: lol.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Watching requiem for a dream


----------



## djhitcity (Aug 31, 2012)

It's 6:06 in the morning and am trying to find out why screen cast don't work on my s3 tmobile any ideas guys

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jeromejeremytay (Aug 31, 2012)

Reading xda threads

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Splux (Aug 31, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Renewing my driver's license -.- it's 10:30am and damn the line is so long
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lucky you, I'm waiting to do my theory test for the driver's license...

Nervous as f*ck.

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't worry, theory test is a piece of piss.
......................

Just finished work, bout to light a joint & beat some yakuza to death!

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2012)

Sitting on this(awesome, btw) chair. I'm wondering how come my friend is so damn stupid, we were about to get wasted tomorrow, but instead, he decided to drink with someone else... F#####g w4nker...

Well, I'mma do it with someone else then... I have a ####load of booze 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

On the toileeeeee.... *sudden reboot*
*bootloop, hard brick...*

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Android311 (Aug 31, 2012)

domini99 said:


> On the toileeeeee.... *sudden reboot*
> *bootloop, hard brick...*
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper (Aug 31, 2012)

Just flashed CM10 on the toilet 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 31, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Just flashed CM10 on the toilet
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



What kind of toilet is Android powered? I'd like to get one, especially if I can put CM10 on it!

Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> What kind of toilet is Android powered? I'd like to get one, especially if I can put CM10 on it!
> 
> Sent from my PawPhone using Pur Pro.

Click to collapse



This is the only Android Toilet I know of.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just finished 3 seasons of futurama
ALL HAIL THE HYPNOTOAD!


this post is potato friendly


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 31, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This is the only Android Toilet I know of.

Click to collapse



Lololololo brilliant!! 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Aug 31, 2012)

joseguedes93 said:


> just finished watching breaking bad

Click to collapse



I love breaking bad  I can't wait for the next episode to air 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I love breaking bad  I can't wait for the next episode to air
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



You're gonna have to. I'm pretty sure the mid-season finale was last Sunday.


----------



## sniper (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope... This Sunday. From amc:



> Last Episode of 2012 Premieres
> This Sunday 10/9c

Click to collapse



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sneezing.

HATCHIE!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## kru20o1 (Aug 31, 2012)

At work surfing the web running out of sites to surf - - can't wait the go home! Tgif! 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Splux (Sep 1, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Don't worry, theory test is a piece of piss.
> ......................
> 
> Just finished work, bout to light a joint & beat some yakuza to death!
> ...

Click to collapse



It was easier than I expected it to be, but they are almost better than the guys who submit things to www.ioccc.org/ at making easy questions look ridiculously hard...

And right now, I'm just tired and listening to some awesome music.


----------



## haramizuki (Sep 1, 2012)

Testing lulzactiveq on dorimanx aaaand reading detective conan manga 

*Sent from my JELLY BEANY  PARANOID S2*


----------



## wokdogol (Sep 1, 2012)

talking wit my girlfren about buying note 2 or sgs3


----------



## Android311 (Sep 1, 2012)

About to take a nice warm shower  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CB620 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just got finish watching Lovely Molly.


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 1, 2012)

Curing most awesome hangover :d


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 1, 2012)

Watching SEC football

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Eeeehhmm.

Nothing absolutely nothing

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 1, 2012)

Trying to get batteries to put into some watches my aunt gave me at batteries plus

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## chemist80 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dinking beer and watching some awful TV. Need more beer  

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 2, 2012)

Just finished a giant chipotle burrito. Drinking a few beers while watching initial d. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 2, 2012)

Just got home from mmHg wedding doo . Happily married after fourteen years together. This ring already weighs heavy
sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 2, 2012)

Being hungover. I'm not even sorry, last night was awesome! 


*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## deniel (Sep 2, 2012)

modding the arc s


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Watching my parakeets play "leapfrog"(or some weird variation of it).....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 2, 2012)

Listening to monster while reviewing my management report.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Sep 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just got home from mmHg wedding doo . Happily married after fourteen years together. This ring already weighs heavy
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Congrats man! 

I'm currently trying to find an excuse to ride my bike in this weather. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Reinstalling Windows xp

My sister crashed it by unpluging the power while it was updating.

No recovery console installed.....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 2, 2012)

recovering, slowly. Far too slowly for my liking been up for 8 hours and still feel like death

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 2, 2012)

Watching Southampton vs Manchester United.come on United.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScatteredHell (Sep 2, 2012)

Trying to sleep, but thinking about girls

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Sep 2, 2012)

bandarigoda123 said:


> Trying to sleep, but thinking about girls
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know that feeling!  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Just broke my laptops screen accidently, ****! Aaarrgg!

Aaaah maaaaan!!! Im like damm!! Right now

****! **** **** **** dammit!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Just broke my laptops screen accidently, ****! Aaarrgg!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that was silly.... how did you manage that?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well that was silly.... how did you manage that?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Too much fapping? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 2, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Too much fapping?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



No such thing.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well that was silly.... how did you manage that?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Well,

My glass was next to my laptop.
I saw the glass and tought lets take some drink. I walked to the kitchen, but forgot the glass... So i walked back, accidently fell and hit the laptops screen.

Now there's a crack in it.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Well,
> 
> My glass was next to my laptop.
> I saw the glass and tought lets take some drink. I walked to the kitchen, but forgot the glass... So i walked back, accidently fell and hit the laptops screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



try eBay for parts, normally quite cheap

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> try eBay for parts, normally quite cheap
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Yeeaaah, maybe.
That laptop is so old, i can better buy a new One.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 2, 2012)

Flipped the T.V. on and Half-Baked is on. So watching that.


----------



## A2Trip (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokin a newport, reading the forums...

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 2, 2012)

Trying to find something to do...  maybe play Madden 12...  can anyone recommend a good computer game?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Trying to find something to do...  maybe play Madden 12...  can anyone recommend a good computer game?

Click to collapse



MINECRAFT

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Android311 (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Just broke my laptops screen accidently, ****! Aaarrgg!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did that to my new one a couple weeks ago, it feel off my bunk bed on to the hard wood floor....my screen is half black now :/

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Trying to find something to do...  maybe play Madden 12...  can anyone recommend a good computer game?

Click to collapse



Skyrim dawnguard

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Trying to find something to do...  maybe play Madden 12...  can anyone recommend a good computer game?

Click to collapse



Borderlands

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 3, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Borderlands
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes!  I can't wait for Borderlands 2

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 3, 2012)

barbecuing at my parents house

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 3, 2012)

Making my Android very paranoid :screwy::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 3, 2012)

Checking the weather.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 3, 2012)

working my last 12 hours off of this shift and then short week :highfive:


----------



## thelowend (Sep 3, 2012)

Eating dinner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 3, 2012)

Repo sync: master branch
Ugh! This takes forever!!


________________________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## blay76 (Sep 3, 2012)

Posting in the "Post what you're doing right now" thread!


----------



## dswann (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching nascar 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

blay76 said:


> Posting in the "Post what you're doing right now" thread!

Click to collapse



Well, aren't you original?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching Black Dynamite the movie. I've seen it before but I notice new things every time I watch.


----------



## kru20o1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching Dark Shadows in my basement home theater. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## haramizuki (Sep 3, 2012)

Gangnam style!  

*Sent from my JELLY BEANY  PARANOID S2*


----------



## Ecuadude (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching pyrobooby's videos aka Peter Chao lmfaoo 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching x-factor


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching Harold and Kumar 

Sent from my paranoid android Gnex


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 3, 2012)

reading the tags at the bottom of the thread...  and no, i didn't put those there...


----------



## A2Trip (Sep 3, 2012)

bostonbassman78 said:


> Watching Harold and Kumar
> 
> Sent from my paranoid android Gnex

Click to collapse



Hahahaha I watch escape from G bay earlier! Great movies!

Right now, sitting around reading the forums...and soon about to pass out! Too much gonga!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## chbea (Sep 3, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Hahahaha I watch escape from G bay earlier! Great movies!
> 
> Right now, sitting around reading the forums...and soon about to pass out! Too much gonga!
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sleep.....zZZZZ


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Having a headage..

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Sep 3, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to stay on top of this crazy section while mobile. Not easy! 

Sent from my AOKP ICS equipped HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 3, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> Trying to figure out how to stay on top of this crazy section while mobile. Not easy!
> 
> Sent from my AOKP ICS equipped HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



I guess I'll do it man...

waiting for my sleep cocktail to kick in...  2 benadryl + some OTC sleep pills....


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking for a laptop screen...



Damnit 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Looking for a laptop screen...
> View attachment 1299355
> 
> Damnit
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice work, that'll teach you for drinking near your lappy lol





Hope you find one soon

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 3, 2012)

Exploring viber.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Looking for a laptop screen...
> View attachment 1299355
> 
> Damnit
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like time for a new laptop... what were the specs on that thing? :silly:

Playing around with windows phone on my new Lumia 710... :silly:


----------



## cmason37 (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching Youtube videos.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

race55 said:


> Seems like time for a new laptop... what were the specs on that thing? :silly:
> 
> Playing around with windows phone on my new Lumia 710... :silly:

Click to collapse



2 ghz pentium 4
512 mb ram
32 mb ATI radeon 7500

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## PlanDreaM (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> 2 ghz pentium 4
> 512 mb ram
> 32 mb ATI radeon 7500
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Linux it up and find some cheap ram.You are done.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## blade30p (Sep 3, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> Linux it up and find some cheap ram.You are done.
> 
> CM10/SGSII International

Click to collapse



Look on the web for CEX computer shops, u simply cannot beat their used prices :]

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> Linux it up and find some cheap ram.You are done.
> 
> CM10/SGSII International

Click to collapse



No, it isnt worth it.
It has hard disk problems.
Mouse pad damaged.
Keyboard damaged
Batery broken.
Overheat-damaged motherboard, causing video card crashing sometimes.

I am not going to repair the lcd if it costs to much, and upgrading ram is the last il do.

Its simply old.
I tought lets use it till it explodes or somewhat, than trash bin.

I still have a good desktop pc

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## PlanDreaM (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No, it isnt worth it.
> It has hard disk problems.
> Mouse pad damaged.
> Keyboard damaged
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, then linuxize the new one!

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> OK, then linuxize the new one!
> 
> CM10/SGSII International

Click to collapse



No, its not fully my pc, and the other people who use it HATE Linux....

(but i HATE Windows....)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## wuby (Sep 3, 2012)

DLing Counter-Strike:Source

(From Steam ~ legit)

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No, its not fully my pc, and the other people who use it HATE Linux....
> 
> (but i HATE Windows....)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Those people need to be educated...

On topic, just got back from my meet-n-greets round the hood. It's too hot to be out socializing the riff-raff. I'm done for the day. Anything else will just have to come to me.


----------



## sniper (Sep 3, 2012)

That's why I dual boot  Linux for sexiness and then Windows for some games and certain programs. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

huggs said:


> Those people need to be educated...
> 
> On topic, just got back from my meet-n-greets round the hood. It's too hot to be out socializing the riff-raff. I'm done for the day. Anything else will just have to come to me.

Click to collapse



Yeeaaaah, dont understand how they like all that errors, virusses and bleuscreens....

OT:
In bed..... Looking youtube for something good to listen.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 3, 2012)

ATM i'm on the sh*tter  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> ATM i'm on the sh*tter
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1
Just not with you. That'd be a bit strange


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> +1
> Just not with you. That'd be a bit strange

Click to collapse



True! Wonder what people did on the toilet before the days of smartphones and tablets....

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, from when I am started smoking at 13, having a fag would be the only thing I could think of to be honest.
It's mad thinking back to before the boom in the mobile industry though.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, from when I am started smoking at 13, having a fag would be the only thing I could think of to be honest.
> It's mad thinking back to before the boom in the mobile industry though.

Click to collapse



Dafuq?! You started smoking at 13?? At the age of 14,5, i have not even touched a cigarrette

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Dafuq?! You started smoking at 13?? At the age of 14,5, i have not even touched a cigarrette
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah :/ In some ways I wish I hadn't, but I know I can't go back and change that and now at 19 I just don't see the point of quitting.
The only thing I wish I hadn't done was started smoking just because my mates were. I seen them doing it and thought I'd join in.
Luckily I don't do things just because others do, any more.
Fair play to you for not smoking though. It costs way too much to afford to smoke these days.


----------



## pablitous (Sep 3, 2012)

Im trying to solve the problem of FCs on touchwiz in a rom for a S2 with jelly bean.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting sloshed on bubbly with my new wife of two days. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody know a good offline RPG for computer?


----------



## Cyclone101 (Sep 3, 2012)

Flashing dorimanx. I wana flash. I need to flash!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody know a good offline RPG for computer?

Click to collapse



Fallout 3/NV? With all the mods out they still have plenty of life left in them.


----------



## boborone (Sep 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Fallout 3/NV? With all the mods out they still have plenty of life left in them.

Click to collapse



Didn't know fallout was on puter. Thanks.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Fallout 3/NV? With all the mods out they still have plenty of life left in them.

Click to collapse



oh,nv. Brilliant loads of gameplay.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## coolpillow (Sep 4, 2012)

Killing time on a labor day night :/


----------



## gideo (Sep 4, 2012)

Driving......safety third.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## firered365 (Sep 4, 2012)

Being screamed for rooting a device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Economics homework.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NightHawk877 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm plotting a kidnapping/murder of a Furby.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

On school :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 4, 2012)

Drinking some moccaccino and work... today was such a fine day to stay in bed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

My cat bit my 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## cascabel (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> My cat bit my
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Dat cat. 

Reading a book.

Sent from my rooted iTomato using xda app


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Dat cat.
> 
> Reading a book.
> 
> Sent from my rooted iTomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I think you mean "that darn cat"

The Dean Jones Disney movie from the, I don't know 60's.

Or as I like to call him "mothaf**** Jones"



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vladuttz (Sep 4, 2012)

Right now i'm doing my ab workout :good:


----------



## Rayne-Malik (Sep 4, 2012)

I am currently searching for the answer to life, 42 oh nope sorry found it.
Now I'm trying to find something else to do.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2012)

Rayne-Malik said:


> I am currently searching for the answer to life, 42 oh nope sorry found it.
> Now I'm trying to find something else to do.

Click to collapse



trying to get my computer to accept the question....

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## wuby (Sep 4, 2012)

im high

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)

wuby said:


> im high
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 4, 2012)

wuby said:


> im high
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good thing you're not low

Just sent


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got severely bitten by an unknown species of insect.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## thatdude02 (Sep 5, 2012)

Helping out the n00bs to root their phones because they don't know how to use search! Grr 

Anyway, enough ranting, curently I am just chillin with my friend and not wanting to go to the first day of school tomorrow!

Is it sad that I would prefer to go to work tomorrow rather than going back to school? 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using xda premium


----------



## ludwigwb (Sep 5, 2012)

Taking a break from teaching my kids at school
http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## wuby (Sep 5, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Good thing you're not low
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



Y U NO UNDERSTAND?!?!

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just out of bed.


Good morning everyone 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## purbaboy (Sep 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Just out of bed.
> View attachment 1303398
> Good morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Well its noon around 1 o' clock here. I was surprised if that were you... 

Sent from my U8800 Using XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 5, 2012)

wuby said:


> Y U NO UNDERSTAND?!?!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I was just trollin you

Just sent


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2012)

purbaboy said:


> Well its noon around 1 o' clock here. I was surprised if that were you...
> 
> Sent from my U8800 Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



The picture is really me yeah,
And its 8 am here now 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## blay76 (Sep 5, 2012)

Waking up, browsing forums. Mornin' all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

running supercharger


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 5, 2012)

bout to leave for work...


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bed for this guy. I worked all night.. 

An engineers work is never done.

Sweet dreams. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capitanbiglio (Sep 5, 2012)

Posting on this thread!


----------



## werked (Sep 5, 2012)

Drinking coffee and bout to run out to the store. Later gonna try to get some cm7 love on my NT.


----------



## sniper (Sep 5, 2012)

capitanbiglio said:


> Posting on this thread!

Click to collapse



Wow I've never heard that one before... 

And stop trying to boost your post count to 10 with nonsense. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## wuby (Sep 5, 2012)

im high again


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

Eating jelly beans on my iphone plate :silly:


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Eating jelly beans on my iphone plate :silly:

Click to collapse



Working on my iS3 with iJellybean on it.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## wuby (Sep 5, 2012)

eating clouds..

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

wuby said:


> eating clouds..
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



mushrooms are fun


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2012)

wuby said:


> eating clouds..
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How does it taste 


I cant find a screen for my laptop cheap.
Im going to turn it into a desktop 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## huggs (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got done with my first day at my new job
Haven't worked a legitimate job in months
Sposed to be getting a new job tomorrow too


----------



## werked (Sep 5, 2012)

Playin around on the NT

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Sep 5, 2012)

Recovering from a 5day/2,500mile road trip...


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 5, 2012)

Watching the movie "Betty Anne Waters"
This Hillary Swank actress is so ugly and dumb! 
Thank you

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## xsmichel (Sep 5, 2012)

about to watch a show and chillin'


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

got home from work... winding down...  might reload the computer with a proper windows install with ubuntu dualboot...


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> got home from work... winding down...  might reload the computer with a proper windows install with ubuntu dualboot...

Click to collapse



Let me know if you get it working. I have tried many many times different ways. Somehow my grub always gets messed up.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Let me know if you get it working. I have tried many many times different ways. Somehow my grub always gets messed up.

Click to collapse



The dualboot you mean?  I've found the easiest way is to install Linux first, on a seperate partition, or hard drive if you have 2...  Then install Windows 7 to the other partition or hard drive...  Use Easy BCD for the bualboot menu...  Installing in reverse, windows first, the MBR will be overwritten with the linux dualboot, and can probably be made to work, or will work with no extra steps...  but I've found the linux, then windows, then Easy BCD for dualboot easiest way...


----------



## sniper (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The dualboot you mean?  I've found the easiest way is to install Linux first, on a seperate partition, or hard drive if you have 2...  Then install Windows 7 to the other partition or hard drive...  Use Easy BCD for the bualboot menu...  Installing in reverse, windows first, the MBR will be overwritten with the linux dualboot, and can probably be made to work, or will work with no extra steps...  but I've found the linux, then windows, then Easy BCD for dualboot easiest way...

Click to collapse



I added ubuntu after windows 7 was already installed and it worked fine :/

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I added ubuntu after windows 7 was already installed and it worked fine :/
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



it usually does...


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The dualboot you mean?  I've found the easiest way is to install Linux first, on a seperate partition, or hard drive if you have 2...  Then install Windows 7 to the other partition or hard drive...  Use Easy BCD for the bualboot menu...  Installing in reverse, windows first, the MBR will be overwritten with the linux dualboot, and can probably be made to work, or will work with no extra steps...  but I've found the linux, then windows, then Easy BCD for dualboot easiest way...

Click to collapse



Thing is I don't have a windows cd. Just the recovery disks I bought for my laptop. So I would have to install windows first, at least until I get a second hdd for the computer.


----------



## starnetsd (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking for an answer , will i ever find a working version of skype for my SGS3 or at least how to fix it ??? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kru20o1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watching the Giants and Cowboys game! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## bolillo (Sep 6, 2012)

Figuring out what to do with my 34% battery left. I think I will play some games.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Sep 6, 2012)

Just watched the Breaking Bad season finale and just wow, f'ing crazy! 

I need more 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thing is I don't have a windows cd. Just the recovery disks I bought for my laptop. So I would have to install windows first, at least until I get a second hdd for the computer.

Click to collapse



You can use one disk, with two partitions...  right click computer, choose Manage, go to disk management on the left, you can shrink the single partition for enough space to create a second one...  if you need a drive, i'm contemplating selling my 750gb 3gb\sec 2.5" I took out my laptop to put the SSD in...


----------



## sniper (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You can use one disk, with two partitions...  right click computer, choose Manage, go to disk management on the left, you can shrink the single partition for enough space to create a second one...  if you need a drive, i'm contemplating selling my 750gb 3gb\sec 2.5" I took out my laptop to put the SSD in...

Click to collapse



How much? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You can use one disk, with two partitions...  right click computer, choose Manage, go to disk management on the left, you can shrink the single partition for enough space to create a second one...  if you need a drive, i'm contemplating selling my 750gb 3gb\sec 2.5" I took out my laptop to put the SSD in...

Click to collapse



Why wouldn't you keep that one and have two? I want to install a ssd in mine for media.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> How much?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Well it came right out of the laptop, so I don't have anything except the drive, i would package it in the samsung sdd box...  lemme get the model...  i saw ranging prices on amazon, but its not a super high priced drive which surprised me...  lemme get the model again, and post what it is...

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Why wouldn't you keep that one and have two? I want to install a ssd in mine for media.

Click to collapse



Having a spare is nice, but I've got 1.25TB storage in my laptop...  the only use I can find for it, is to put it into my mom's G73 as the primary drive, and with her current 500gb, she'll also have 1.25TB...  but all she does is browse facebook and stuff...

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

It's this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148599


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Well it came right out of the laptop, so I don't have anything except the drive, i would package it in the samsung sdd box...  lemme get the model...  i saw ranging prices on amazon, but its not a super high priced drive which surprised me...  lemme get the model again, and post what it is...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I just picked up one of these from a buddy for 10 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-MK6021GAS-60GB-Hard-Drive/dp/B0002DD89A

It's in a case with a usb cable. Thing is, it is slow as hell and crashes windows explorer every time I use it. And you can't copy more than a gb at a time, or it just sits there all day and does no copying at all. Says it is, but does nothing. I've run all memory tests and checks on it, says it's good. Formatted it. Tried all I know to speed it up, nothing. This thing is worthless. I was thinking of using it as a boot drive with a live linux on it. Nope, can't work. Too ****ing slow. Might install it in my computer and see if that helps.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I just picked up one of these from a buddy for 10 bucks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-MK6021GAS-60GB-Hard-Drive/dp/B0002DD89A
> 
> It's in a case with a usb cable. Thing is, it is slow as hell and crashes windows explorer every time I use it. And you can't copy more than a gb at a time, or it just sits there all day and does no copying at all. Says it is, but does nothing. I've run all memory tests and checks on it, says it's good. Formatted it. Tried all I know to speed it up, nothing. This thing is worthless. I was thinking of using it as a boot drive with a live linux on it. Nope, can't work. Too ****ing slow. Might install it in my computer and see if that helps.

Click to collapse



you got a laptop or desktop?  it could be the enclosure...


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> you got a laptop or desktop?  it could be the enclosure...

Click to collapse



I have a laptop, but the drive is in an external case with a mini usb female connector. I use a mini to usb cable to connect it to my laptop. Laptop is usb 2.0.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

Oh yeah, and it's a toshiba enclosure. Probably the one it came with. Don't see any numbers on the case though


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I have a laptop, but the drive is in an external case with a mini usb female connector. I use a mini to usb cable to connect it to my laptop. Laptop is usb 2.0.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's a toshiba enclosure. Probably the one it came with. Don't see any numbers on the case though

Click to collapse



Howz about tree-fiddy for that 750gb?


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Howz about tree-fiddy for that 750gb?

Click to collapse



the one that's in my lappy now?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> the one that's in my lappy now?

Click to collapse



lol i was playin on the south park monster episode...  talkin bout my spare 750gig... u got a 750gig already in it?  repartition that...


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I have a laptop, but the drive is in an external case with a mini usb female connector. I use a mini to usb cable to connect it to my laptop. Laptop is usb 2.0.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's a toshiba enclosure. Probably the one it came with. Don't see any numbers on the case though

Click to collapse



How do you get it to boot from USB? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> How do you get it to boot from USB?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The BIOS will have options to boot from USB if you want...


----------



## sniper (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll pay tree-fiddy for the 750gb 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> How do you get it to boot from USB?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





BNaughty said:


> The BIOS will have options to boot from USB if you want...

Click to collapse



F2 or F12 I can't remember, but boot options is the one you want. You can change the order of boot. It normally boots from CDROM drive first, then internal memory second. Change it to USB to be number one or it might be DISKETTE as an option. I normally change my puter to boot from the main hard drive last. That way if I want to boot from a live cd, usb, it will do that no matter what option I'm using.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

Oh and about the drive, If I had 350 I'd buy a new camera. I need/want that way more than more memory.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> F2 or F12 I can't remember, but boot options is the one you want. You can change the order of boot. It normally boots from CDROM drive first, then internal memory second. Change it to USB to be number one or it might be DISKETTE as an option. I normally change my puter to boot from the main hard drive last. That way if I want to boot from a live cd, usb, it will do that no matter what option I'm using.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> Oh and about the drive, If I had 350 I'd buy a new camera. I need/want that way more than more memory.

Click to collapse



F2 for BIOS where you can reorder the boot list, F12 is the boot menu, to just choose, boot from this...


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 6, 2012)

making fajitas and margaritas

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 6, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> making fajitas and margaritas
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Someone's getting laid tonight.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## topiratiko (Sep 6, 2012)

Handle it big boy!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII
CM 9.1/Siyah 4.1.1


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

workin on ma tele


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thinking that I may aswell just stay awake now considering it 5.05am.

Successful troll is successful


----------



## widhopoenya (Sep 6, 2012)

making monthly report n open xda forum for intermezzo...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

going to bed


----------



## Splux (Sep 6, 2012)

Sitting on a bus... going home from school 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eng.KoD (Sep 6, 2012)

laying down on my bed
spent the whole day sleeping considering its weekend


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 6, 2012)

Testing my laptop... just came out of the repair shop 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 6, 2012)

Restocking my flat rate box supply

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 6, 2012)

Eating cheerios while I should be at school... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> Eating cheerios while I should be at school...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



I'm lying in bed while I should be at school 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin2516 (Sep 6, 2012)

Going to sleep, uni in the morning. Zzzz

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm getting really fu*king sick of this "premium" XDA app...can't post pics, sh!t dont load...I'm about to hit up an administrator or the dev of the app and demand a dollar refund for this garbage @ss app!!!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 6, 2012)

Figuring out what to do with my 360 Elite, since it has a Red Ring of Dead. MICROSOFT,

Y U NO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS?!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost done transforming my old laptop to desktop...




Removed parts:


I only have to buy a monitor.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Aiwa (Sep 6, 2012)

Watching Workaholics season 3!


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoping that Google wallet doesn't fail on me...I'm hungry

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## plamdroid (Sep 6, 2012)

Watched couple episodes of Modern family.


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 7, 2012)

playing fifa 12:silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

posting in threads...


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 7, 2012)

Aiwa said:


> Watching Workaholics season 3!

Click to collapse



What. I didn't know it'd started yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Almost done transforming my old laptop to desktop...
> View attachment 1306722
> View attachment 1306725
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice project.More info?

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 7, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> What. I didn't know it'd started yet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're very late. The season ended a couple weeks ago.


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You're very late. The season ended a couple weeks ago.

Click to collapse



This is what happens when demonoid goes down. I hope I haven't been missing archer too. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Pretending to write a paper.


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sitting at a bus stop listening to a street musician * butcher* Johnny Cash!

_edit: now he's destroying Me & Bobby McGee! Lord have mercy!_

_Sent from my *Ballistic HC* fortified, * MIUI 2.8.3* ICS injected EVO 3D_


----------



## sniper (Sep 7, 2012)

Page 666! :what:

And I'm doing government homework... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Eng.KoD (Sep 7, 2012)

race55 said:


> Figuring out what to do with my 360 Elite, since it has a Red Ring of Dead. MICROSOFT,
> 
> Y U NO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS?!

Click to collapse



how did that happened

in my bed waiting for my screws to come to reflash my 360 with LT+ V3


----------



## sniper (Sep 7, 2012)

Eng.KoD said:


> how did that happened
> 
> in my bed waiting for my screws to come to reflash my 360 with LT+ V3

Click to collapse



:what: some other xbox modding enthusiasts?  I don't play much any more but I still have 2 of my jtags left, one is my custom big block Jasper with a custom case, window and LEDs, around that I made and I need to get rid of one more stock xenon (yuck) and a rrod xenon jtag 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## widhopoenya (Sep 7, 2012)

staring my monitor n yawning a lot...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> :what: some other xbox modding enthusiasts?  I don't play much any more but I still have 2 of my jtags left, one is my custom big block Jasper with a custom case, window and LEDs, around that I made and I need to get rid of one more stock xenon (yuck) and a rrod xenon jtag
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



got a good 360 hacking site link?


----------



## sniper (Sep 7, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> got a good 360 hacking site link?

Click to collapse



I was a very active member on se7ensins for a long time, but in my opinion just the feel of the site is horrible nowadays and it just isn't the same... I miss Halo 2 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sn1per 117 said:


> I was a very active member on se7ensins for a long time, but in my opinion just the feel of the site is horrible nowadays and it just isn't the same... I miss Halo 2
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



i wanna retain xbox live, but run emulators on it...  i dont care if i have to rip it apart, flash it, put in a mod chip, with an on / off switch...  idc...


----------



## sniper (Sep 7, 2012)

Best thing for that would probably be a rgh console with a dual nand setup. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## emjimadhu (Sep 7, 2012)

Replying to this dumb topic while hearing slipknot...

Sent from......... I guess you know it...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

helping someone over gtalk....  sigh....


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 7, 2012)

Eng.KoD said:


> how did that happened
> 
> in my bed waiting for my screws to come to reflash my 360 with LT+ V3

Click to collapse



Sumone knocked it of mah desk mate.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 7, 2012)

emjimadhu said:


> Replying to this *dumb* topic *while hearing slipknot*...
> 
> Sent from......... I guess you know it...

Click to collapse



Oh, the irony!


I guess I'm just being facetious, what's new there?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 7, 2012)

Quangnvitpc said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## chainer323 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anxiously waiting for my shift to end... 8 more hours to go hehehe.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 7, 2012)

chainer323 said:


> Anxiously waiting for my shift to end... 8 more hours to go hehehe.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



im doing the same thing 3 more hours to go and then long weekend :good:


----------



## werked (Sep 7, 2012)

Sitting outside enjoying this cooler than usual morning in NC. Also dreading that i have to go to work tonight to start my 6 straight 12s. Ugh....cant be to upset though cuz i love that paycheck and im thankful to have a good job when so many would kill for a job.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 7, 2012)

I just finished my lesktop

I transformed this;


Into this;




Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## kakalko4 (Sep 7, 2012)

at work


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 7, 2012)

Schmoke and a pancake.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## crash_b. (Sep 7, 2012)

Dinner, eating 

Sent from my Xperia Play R800i


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 7, 2012)

Fixing my bicycle.


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 7, 2012)

Trying not to tell everyone around me to fawck off... doing a great job so far trying to keep my cool

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 7, 2012)

Meeting my little brother at McDonald's to deliver his freshly xkey'd Xbox 360. 

Then off to do a CL deal for the roommate. Trading a couple broken motorcycles for a walther p22  

I have a pickup so I automatically get to deliver these things. He pays good, with beers. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 8, 2012)

Exploring CM9 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Sep 8, 2012)

Driving an FLT, I worked 6til12 this morning, then back in at 10til6. All on the same day! Roll on 6am 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 8, 2012)

Watching A Fist Full of Dollars... @work/coolface

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xavx (Sep 8, 2012)

Formating my leptop.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 8, 2012)

Eating sweets

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

About to call Verizon. :banghead::banghead::banghead::what:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 8, 2012)

Trying to become sober so I could apologise all that people back that I've called today(typo bahahaa)

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 8, 2012)

passed out in the middle of a flash...  just woke...


----------



## AK907ANC (Sep 8, 2012)

Struggling to get my ass out of bed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> passed out in the middle of a flash...  just woke...

Click to collapse




lol.






AK907ANC said:


> Struggling to get my ass out of bed
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lazy Bugger

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## dare14 (Sep 8, 2012)

Playing wid balls

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

dare14 said:


> Playing wid balls
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



not even going to ask what ones
Just finished a steak sandwich

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 8, 2012)

Watching SEC Football

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Sep 8, 2012)

Just finished at 35 mile bike ride. Somehow my hands hurt more than my legs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Just finished at 35 mile bike ride. Somehow my hands hurt more than my legs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



F*ck that


----------



## johnthephotagrapher (Sep 8, 2012)

updating my phone to jb


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Just finished at 35 mile bike ride. Somehow my hands hurt more than my legs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



gotta say I'm with KC on this one. I wouldn't get very far before I needed a fag

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> gotta say I'm with KC on this one. I wouldn't get very far before I needed a fag
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I'd be having a fag all the way through lol.
When I was in secondary school, at the start of every year we'd have a mini marathon. It was only like 5 miles total, but I had plenty of fags on the way around lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Got the WIFI straight with the Asus, time to setup dualboot with Win7 and Linux Mint...  Can anyone recommend a good partition setup?

I want to run both OS from the 512GB SSD and have the 750GB as a shared drive...  How much should I allocate to each OS on the SSD?


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 9, 2012)

Listening to BlackMill

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## NITRO_2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Was watching Alabama wreck West Kentucky

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan246 (Sep 9, 2012)

Updating my phone to AOKP............


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

cracked open a NOS


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> cracked open a NOS

Click to collapse



Cracked open a beer. Finally home and away from sober girl. Oh jeebus it tastes good.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cracked open a beer. Finally home and away from sober girl. Oh jeebus it tastes good.

Click to collapse





I want several Black and Tans, followed by Red Bull and Vodka, some Jaegerbombs, and maybe some Walk-me-downs...  Then get behind the wheel


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cracked open a beer. Finally home and away from sober girl. Oh jeebus it tastes good.

Click to collapse



About to open one too... Terrible hangover...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Wgab (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm studying...unfortunately


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Deciding whether to try out Resurrection Remix ROM or stick with PA


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2012)

Waiting for new codename update, havnt installed it since before it got new kernel

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Bigbossemblem (Sep 9, 2012)

Testing JellyCore v1.3 on my Galaxy N7K


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Gonna Rollback from CM9 to my custom rom. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 9, 2012)

Gonna roll back to RootBox ICS...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 9, 2012)

Babysitting 3,700 brand new Ford f-150s while listening to tech nine and chugging red bulls. 8 hours here then 4 hours at home before 8 hours building 440 new Malibus and Lacrosses. Then straight back here to watch the trucks again. Then home for 4 hours then back to GM. You get the idea 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 9, 2012)

Listening Three Days Grace and Skyping(with phone ). Crazy 3G speed 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

waking up


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 9, 2012)

CALL IT...... 1-781-382-3756..............POSTING ON XDA 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 9, 2012)

Watching the redskins beat on the saints 

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2012)

trying to decide wether to risk flashing the new codename Rom for work tomorrow,

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## thelowend (Sep 9, 2012)

Wondering why PSPP hates me...WHY DO YOU HATE ME

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> trying to decide wether to risk flashing the new codename Rom for work tomorrow,
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I liked codename on my cappy...


----------



## docbutts (Sep 9, 2012)

Playing with my one year old and deciding what kind of beer to have next. Also dreading a week from hell at work. Advancement exam on Thursday. Anyone here know what I'm talking about?


----------



## jager420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Watching Tennessee Titans play catch back up against New England.. hhah can't wait for the steeler and bronco game

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanadrate (Sep 10, 2012)

Diehard pats fan

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jayracer7474 (Sep 10, 2012)

Homework in a hotel 200 miles from home for a CIS degree i am so rdy to have

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 10, 2012)

hunting alcohol...  my weapon?  intellect...


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 10, 2012)

Should leave to work... I don't know why I'm still sitting on this couch...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 10, 2012)

At work, in a completely empty store that isn't opening, waiting for somebody to show up so I can do something. 

I'm basically getting paid to sit and drink coffee whilst reading private eye. This must be what it's like to work in politics. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

Just got done creating a picture game in this section cuz i was bored

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## RBarnett09 (Sep 10, 2012)

Typing the word "typing" and now going to submit and end this with a period.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Being on school :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 10, 2012)

flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm typing the reply and I'm forgetting what to type so I'm continuing typing nonsense on this senseless thread via my htc phone with htc sense which is also quite senseless just like your thread.............................

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Walking to the last hour school.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## A2Trip (Sep 10, 2012)

Sittin at the apartment...ready to go out n turn this monday into a friday night! Who's with me!?

Sent from my MB870 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Sittin at the apartment...ready to go out n turn this monday into a friday night! Who's with me!?
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 10, 2012)

Getting drunk at work. Well? When else am I supposed to do it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## salas2324 (Sep 10, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Getting drunk at work. Well? When else am I supposed to do it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I only drink 2 times a year ( ._.)
When its my birthday.....
And when its not my birthday.

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 10, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Sittin at the apartment...ready to go out n turn this monday into a friday night! Who's with me!?
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I actually thought about the same but I didn't get anyone to go with me... So yeah, sure, let's party!

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hmm, answering threads

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KyoceraEchoHax (Sep 10, 2012)

Working. 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nerotNS (Sep 10, 2012)

Watching TV while trying to fall  asleep...

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 10, 2012)

Working on a C++ code that is suppose to be simple to do.. yet I'm stuck and need help


----------



## good4y0u (Sep 10, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Working on a C++ code that is suppose to be simple to do.. yet I'm stuck and need help

Click to collapse



Ahh -.- I could say the same but with Java code 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 10, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> Ahh -.- I could say the same but with Java code
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was sort of lost in Java.. but passed the class and moved on to C++... It's similar.. but different without all the aids.
I just started learning C++ and had to do 4 parts for the assignment and stuck on the last part, *sigh* If anyone could help, that would be great... 
http://pastebin.com/p4CR6vDC


----------



## YounGMessiah (Sep 10, 2012)

At work posting on here lol reading about my phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Downloading the files needed for this ROM then chucking it on.

Time to see if there's anything decent apart from PA.


----------



## werked (Sep 10, 2012)

Eating rice crispies and watching the news.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 11, 2012)

Skipping out on my faith based alcohol meeting...


----------



## kuroihoshi (Sep 11, 2012)

cooling watching mnf


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Now downloading the 154mb for rootbox ROM, which is taking the piss because I'm only hitting speeds of about 100/150kb a sec


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sitting in CSE (C++) lecture..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 11, 2012)

Probably gonna update my Cappy, 10.1, and S3...


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pysch lecture... yawn... but somewhat interesting..


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sitting in a witness room hacking the supreme courts wifi...   

Sent from my XOOM 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## santosavonarola (Sep 11, 2012)

writing on xda smocking a red box philip morris' cigarette


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

Playing patty cake on an Italian's ass and watching season finally of master chef


----------



## galaxys (Sep 11, 2012)

Muting a TV commercial!


----------



## jsne10 (Sep 11, 2012)

Browsing the XDA forums. And watching TV! 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 11, 2012)

Eating  eucalyptus pastilles and sitting on a boring class... Also skyping.

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ajada85 (Sep 11, 2012)

Netflix baby...

Sent From My Mean Evo LTE


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sitting at work playing on my phone and tablet the benefits of the overnight shift 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cleaning up the kitchen.
I got the dumbest ragdoll cat of the world....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 11, 2012)

watching tv and attempting to do homework.. great combo lol


----------



## mendezj666 (Sep 11, 2012)

Watching the Breaking bad episode I missed and browsing XDA


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 11, 2012)

Flashing dd-wrt firmware on linksys wrt54g.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## santosavonarola (Sep 11, 2012)

using a toothpick while trying to learn forum rules


----------



## pepepenk (Sep 11, 2012)

*waiting*

for meal to get served :victory:


----------



## docbutts (Sep 11, 2012)

Taking a three hour lunch break. And you all are paying me for it. Thank you!


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 11, 2012)

docbutts said:


> Taking a three hour lunch break. And you all are paying me for it. Thank you!

Click to collapse



Leverage! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## josephnero (Sep 11, 2012)

watching my neighbor masturbate.lol

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 11, 2012)

josephnero said:


> watching my neighbor masturbate.lol
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



trying to decide whether to say that's creepy or to give you a: highfive:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 12, 2012)

finally off work...


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got to work 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finished my criminal justice senior thesis:


----------



## blade30p (Sep 12, 2012)

5hrs into an 8hr shift, I fkn love my job  I get paid a small fortune to sit on my arse all day/night. (I'm a Fork Lift Driver)

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 12, 2012)

blade30p said:


> 5hrs into an 8hr shift, I fkn love my job  I get paid a small fortune to sit on my arse all day/night. (I'm a Fork Lift Driver)
> 
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Haha almost the same thing I do but I sit in a chair 8-12 hours a night watching a machine extract oil 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bord1er1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Eating subway 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## pmb1903 (Sep 12, 2012)

watching my Cincinnati Reds beat the Pittsburgh Pirates.

Huawei videos X6
Elol's Ice cold sandwich 8.4
CK kernal [ICS] V0.4d no zram swap
100% V6 Supercharged
Official CM 10 boot animation.


----------



## salas2324 (Sep 12, 2012)

Listening to sublime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 12, 2012)

salas2324 said:


> Listening to sublime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What music player is that?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Sep 12, 2012)

Playing GTA San Andreas on my PC.


----------



## blade30p (Sep 12, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> What music player is that?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks like either Player Pro or the stock SGS3 player???

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 12, 2012)

watching local news...


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 12, 2012)

docbutts said:


> Taking a three hour lunch break. And you all are paying me for it. Thank you!

Click to collapse



We all? I doubt. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## salas2324 (Sep 12, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> What music player is that?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Stock Galaxy S3 player.

Sent from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

I just put a teaspoon of bleach in my PC's watercooling system, hoping it would clear the water.  

Yes, I knew it was a bad idea from the get-go, because it does damage the tubes, but I'm too lazy right now to drain it and replace the tubing.  Sofar, it's cleared up a bit.  We'll see.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 12, 2012)

Taking a break after working out. Youtube mode.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## aggrophobik (Sep 12, 2012)

Trying to wake up! So far, unsuccessful. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sniper (Sep 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just put a teaspoon of bleach in my PC's watercooling system, hoping it would clear the water.
> 
> Yes, I knew it was a bad idea from the get-go, because it does damage the tubes, but I'm too lazy right now to drain it and replace the tubing.  Sofar, it's cleared up a bit.  We'll see.

Click to collapse



Wow you're crazy  good luck 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 12, 2012)

Browsing here (DUH!) before I head back to work. I work a split shift. Trying to figure out what trouble I'm going to get into for my birthday on Monday! Virgo, the Virgin! 

Sent from my mind via Tapatalk v.2


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 12, 2012)

reading liveblog about iPhone 5 while waiting for class


----------



## firered365 (Sep 12, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> reading liveblog about iPhone 5 while waiting for class

Click to collapse



Me too! Laughing at these "new" features.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 12, 2012)

Apple playing catch up.. as expected though.. sort of gave up reading the live blog after the iPhone announcement was over.


----------



## thelowend (Sep 12, 2012)

Using the restroom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 12, 2012)

Scaring my Friends in minecraft, in using be herobrine plugin, so i become herobrine, get invisable, and do creepy things, and kill them.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Scaring my Friends in minecraft, in using be herobrine plugin, so i become herobrine, get invisable, and do creepy things, and kill them.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse


----------



## scufutz (Sep 12, 2012)

Becoming Dr House , one leg its killing me after one medical intervencion to the knee (menisc in spanish)

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 12, 2012)

I was trying to sleep but couldn't  , then I picked up my phone and open xda 


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 12, 2012)

Fiddling with uccw and looking at skins

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 13, 2012)

at the batteries plus, again

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 13, 2012)

PS3 sleeping dogs..........maybe later some BF3..........Kind of a slow day.


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 13, 2012)

At home, sitting in my chair with my laptop and my phone.  My son has Finding Nemo on right now and he's enjoying it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 13, 2012)

Activating my solavei SIM card 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 13, 2012)

Watching Family Guy Return of the Jedi

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## veeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Writing a short adventure story. It includes Artificial intelligence, robots, Mars, talking cats and Steve Jobs plotting to take over Earth.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> Writing a short adventure story. It includes Artificial intelligence, robots, Mars, talking cats and Steve Jobs plotting to take over Earth.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So nonfiction?

Watching Chappelle's Show. It's the Time Haters one.


----------



## veeman (Sep 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> So nonfiction?
> 
> Watching Chappelle's Show. It's the Time Haters one.

Click to collapse



Yes. Nonfiction. :silly: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Sep 13, 2012)

Counting down the mins to 6am when I finish work. 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 13, 2012)

figuring out my c++ code assignment .__.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

eating pretzels, drinking beer.


----------



## baldywhite (Sep 13, 2012)

Drinking some brews and playing guitar.

sent from my bald head


----------



## rajevic (Sep 13, 2012)

I just reading post's of xda-developers.com


----------



## slimslim (Sep 13, 2012)

Listening SCOOTER - move your ass, lol (it's nice to be important but it's more important to be nice) remember? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Colionel (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm posting on XDA dev


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

subscribing to general discussion threads. I'm bored with dev only threads in the Optimus One sub-forum. Also studying for my economics exam tomorrow.. pffftt.. XD


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 13, 2012)

Made a Troll group in whatsapp and waiting for the group members to curse and leave 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 13, 2012)

Waiting for Saturday. Yes, you do know what I mean... 

I should start reading soon...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waiting for Saturday. Yes, you do know what I mean...
> 
> I should start reading soon...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



This... and at university dealing with some... got emailed to come

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 13, 2012)

watching Iron Chef America


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 13, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III...........I have connections

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 13, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Assassin's Creed III...........I have connections
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are these connections torrent websites? 

I could care less about ac3 I really wanna play borderlands 2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 14, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Are these connections torrent websites?
> 
> I could care less about ac3 I really wanna play borderlands 2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Borderlands 2 comes out Tuesday of next week. No I don't use torrent sites, I know some of the guys at Ubisoft.


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 14, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Assassin's Creed III...........I have connections
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Would be so kind of you if you could send it ti me

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## Shawn (Sep 14, 2012)

Flashing a ROM for my brother........made $25  I'm such a jerk.

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 14, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> Would be so kind of you if you could send it ti me
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



Wish I could, but if I did I would be shunned by the Ubisoft community and probably lose a pretty good friend. Plus I don't have a file, I have the actual game disc.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 14, 2012)

Just took my gf and her mom out to dinner. I'm really hoping this relationship works out. I've had too much drama in that department last couple of years. They had a relative getting pacemaker surgery. Seemed like the right thing to do.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## richlgm (Sep 14, 2012)

Watching futurama.

Sent from my Inspire using, Planet Express delivery service.


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 14, 2012)

Trying to think of a persuasive topic to right about for my writing class.. damn so hard..


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 14, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Trying to think of a persuasive topic to right about for my writing class.. damn so hard..

Click to collapse



You should write about why everyone should become an XDA member and discontinue other forums.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 14, 2012)

studying for my economics exam which is 1hr later as all i did last night was watch 30 rock.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 14, 2012)

Watching Family Guy while I wait for something good to be on.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 14, 2012)

ZRO

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## beastlykings (Sep 14, 2012)

Using xda app for the first time, loving it. Laying in bed, about to search xda for ideas to use NFC chips  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## djjosef (Sep 14, 2012)

Getting bored more and more so not sleeping

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 14, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> You should write about why everyone should become an XDA member and discontinue other forums.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



that's going to be a hard topic to write on.. and I need a "reliable" source.. lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> that's going to be a hard topic to write on.. and I need a "reliable" source.. lol

Click to collapse



It wouldn't be that hard to do. After all, you been around this site for a while now.
And this site is a reliable source itself.
Win-win situation 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

Staring at my pc water cooling tubes that are in dire need of replacement.  Not sure if I'm up for the task.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mothratl (Sep 14, 2012)

The local time is 2am. 
Right now i'm trying to decide if there's anything else to read before i go to bed.


----------



## Phatfossil (Sep 14, 2012)

Filling up car @ R11.69/L what robbery!


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got home. It's eleven o clock(just realised I don't have to go to the last lesson,so it's only a three hour day)...

I drove home by motorbike and my hands are so cold(awful wind and no gloves)... it's hard to Swype

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## strydeer (Sep 14, 2012)

Wathcing good old House with my gf


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 14, 2012)

Locked my keys in the car at the shops so I gotta go home and get my spare keys 

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 14, 2012)

Getting home from work. 05:02 here.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## furiyk (Sep 14, 2012)

Playing League of Legends  <3 borderless.


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 14, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> Getting home from work. 05:02 here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was 5:02 am here. Central time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Mat1987 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am at work, but it is almost weekend :laugh:


----------



## hanifvahora (Sep 14, 2012)

No idea


Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got hired at my job I've been temping at for 8 months. Now I've got to make it another 90 days in the "probationary period" before I get benefits. 

Now sitting at my other job just waiting for 4pm when I can go home and get laid. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 14, 2012)

Resting after a BIG meal.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ca.reaper (Sep 14, 2012)

getting a hida scan at the hospital. I am radioactive right now. I wonder if I can use an app to hear it like the fm radio app. 

Sent from my DROID3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 14, 2012)

Playing some mw3 before work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 14, 2012)

3.10am cant sleep so im on here,  watching some cr*p on telly,  doodling on drawsomething and having a android vs.  Apple argumnt with some toss over instagram Hahaha. 

Sent from my XOOM 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Sep 14, 2012)

just got home from giving a friend a ride so he could go to court this morning
ran out of gas on the way back last nite
me n my girl ended up sleeping in my car in a strangers driveway
got woke up by a cop this morning
my buddy owes me big time now


----------



## domini99 (Sep 14, 2012)

ca.reaper said:


> getting a hida scan at the hospital. I am radioactive right now. I wonder if I can use an app to hear it like the fm radio app.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



that sucks 

im on my new laptop right now.
just puzzled windows 7 on it.


----------



## blade30p (Sep 14, 2012)

Schmoking before my last nite shift, then I'm free b*tches. At least until 2pm Monday 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 14, 2012)

huggs said:


> just got home from giving a friend a ride so he could go to court this morning
> ran out of gas on the way back last nite
> me n my girl ended up sleeping in my car in a strangers driveway
> got woke up by a cop this morning
> my buddy owes me big time now

Click to collapse



I don't see a connection between doing your friends a favor and you choosing to drive your car until it was completely out of gas. 

How is that his fault? 
:screwy:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking for funny threads on XDA.


```
Sent from my bread using the toaster
```


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

About to head to the bank, pick up a flower, head to the house, get drunk and burn a fire.


----------



## scufutz (Sep 14, 2012)

Searching for how to buy me one Htc One X without paying 400€ ... i have the One S but nobody wants the exchange + 100€ 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got home pissed out my brains got to wake up at 6am to go down south! Not good. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ron917 (Sep 14, 2012)

Eating cake.  For dinner.  Yesterday was my son's birthday (he's 23, I'm old!).  So of course we had cake, and of course there were leftovers.  So I was looking forward to a slice of birthday cake for breakfast this morning, but it was GONE!  Cakenapped!  Turns out the kid brought to work to share with his co-workers.  Fortunately, his company is very small and they didn't finish it all so he brought the rest home.  So I finally got what I wanted for breakfast at dinner time.


----------



## bennyboy78 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmm... What am I doing right now.. well typing out this post 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 14, 2012)

Home alone this weekend! Yes, there's gonna be trouble...trouble. 

Darling Nikki's younger sister ;p


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 14, 2012)

Bowling at the bowling alley like I do every Friday night! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 14, 2012)

Waiting for the Old Lady to get off work so that we can go to the movies.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 15, 2012)

Shopping for a Smart TV.......

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 15, 2012)

Watching Initial D.


----------



## cashyftw (Sep 15, 2012)

Having a free day, laying down listening to pandora 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## scufutz (Sep 15, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Are these connections torrent websites?
> 
> I could care less about ac3 I really wanna play borderlands 2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can provide one torrent , private me 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 15, 2012)

Install windows and Ubuntu side by side

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 15, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Install windows and Ubuntu side by side
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Smart man  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## galaxys (Sep 15, 2012)

Doing cardio tennis drills...


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 15, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> Just got home pissed out my brains got to wake up at 6am to go down south! Not good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh no, not down south!!!!!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## werked (Sep 15, 2012)

Laying in bed, eating York peppermint patties and watching family guy. Good times.


----------



## firered365 (Sep 15, 2012)

Finished fighting with some kid who went for Romney. I believe I won.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 15, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Oh no, not down south!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Down South West England mate! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

firered365 said:


> Finished fighting with some kid who went for Romney. I believe I won.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from your mom.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



This made me lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monsi6661 (Sep 15, 2012)

Cleaning up the mess in my room :silly:


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 15, 2012)

Sleeping

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just finished dinner.  Have the house to myself for the night while the missus is at a friends bday party overnight.... 
Watching the simpsons movie while playing drawsomething... 

Sent from my XOOM 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 15, 2012)

Waiting for mut friend to finish his plate...  It's gonna be a mad night today... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 15, 2012)

Watching naruto shippuuden 279

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 15, 2012)

Just waking up. Arrrgh! It's girls/spa  day so, off to get pampered. Wax and polish, brows and pedi.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## jaywalker8888 (Sep 15, 2012)

Womdering why I am reading xda forummon a saturday evening....

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 15, 2012)

Watching NCAA Football.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## djowett (Sep 15, 2012)

On the way to the hospital with a broken nose.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am so bored.
There's nobody online on my minecraft server!

Im shutting down...

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## huggs (Sep 15, 2012)

downloading music from youtube and putting it on my mp3 player


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 15, 2012)

Watching clue. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 15, 2012)

Getting ready for my cousins wedding....ugh...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 15, 2012)

Browsing on xda falling asleep 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 15, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Getting ready for my cousins wedding....ugh...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y U NO INVITE ME?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Sep 15, 2012)

Rewatching SOA S01 again, waiting for my newly ordered S3 to arrive Monday 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## rjsmer (Sep 15, 2012)

Downloading think free office pro 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shakur91 (Sep 15, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Downloading think free office pro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



From where r u downloading that?

I'm listening to 2pac songs

Wysyłane z mojego GT-S5830 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 15, 2012)

Celebrating my nephew s bday
I'm kinda tired though

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Sep 15, 2012)

Listening to Daniel Tosh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 16, 2012)

Teraclips said:


> Celebrating my nephew s bday
> I'm kinda tired though
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y U NO INVITE ME? 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## beekiller1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Telling ppl what I'm doing on xda haha

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Sep 16, 2012)

josephnero said:


> watching my neighbor masturbate.lol
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just vomiting BLACK fluid....:S.....mi no gusta......is there a doctor in the house?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 16, 2012)

Updating my rom

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Tweaking my linksys wrt54g ddwrt.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Tweaking my linksys wrt54g ddwrt.
> 
> ________________________
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you my neigbour?
They have the same.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Are you my neigbour?
> They have the same.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Probably not, My SSID is currently disabled. Be careful with your neighbor, They might be a sniffer. lol

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 16, 2012)

Experiencing the worst pain I've ever felt. Anyone know how to treat conjustion/sinus infection?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Sep 16, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Experiencing the worst pain I've ever felt. Anyone know how to treat conjustion/sinus infection?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have you tried inhaling Mentholated crystals? Get them from right aid & give them a go, can't hurt

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 16, 2012)

Waiting for 12am to rock past.  My partners birthday tomorrow so im staying awake till then to wake her up with a nice surprise...  

Sent from my XOOM 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Eating a whopper and fries. Sigh... I need to burn these.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## chemist80 (Sep 16, 2012)

Watching Columbo 

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## vader860 (Sep 16, 2012)

If its Sunday, its Meet the Press!

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 16, 2012)

Disassembling my beloved Nokia N95 8GB for the hell of it

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 16, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Have you tried inhaling Mentholated crystals? Get them from right aid & give them a go, can't hurt
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



I need to try this. I've been without insurance for.... 5 years so I've had this congestion I think it's a sinus infection. 

We don't have rite aid but I assume it's a drug store? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## peanut1596 (Sep 16, 2012)

Laying on my couch half naked because I don't have to be at work until 2. That's what I'm doing. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 16, 2012)

Just came home. Awful weather for motorcycling... About to play some Gran Turismo... that's really all I can do at home these days...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 16, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Experiencing the worst pain I've ever felt. Anyone know how to treat conjustion/sinus infection?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try rinsing with salt water. It used to work for me when I didn't have meds. Good luck!

Darling Nikki's younger sister ;p


----------



## geekgie (Sep 16, 2012)

Flashing a new ROM, what else?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just downloaded NFS Hot Pursuit and been blasting it off for a bit.
Now I guess I need to update my threads 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 16, 2012)

L33ting


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 16, 2012)

woooo just finish pre-lab for lab experiment .__. sigh..


----------



## sniper (Sep 16, 2012)

Flashing in church 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2012)

Watching youtube video about minecraft; how a creeper almost killed somebody
Well, here are the reactions:



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## vader860 (Sep 16, 2012)

Watching Indiana Jones Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 16, 2012)

vader860 said:


> Watching Indiana Jones Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



They took him, and THEY RAPED HIM!!! :what: WHY DID THEY RAPE HIM?!? 






Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 16, 2012)

Watching Wrong Turn 4

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 16, 2012)

Heading over to a friends wedding

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## aaronrw (Sep 16, 2012)

Self medicating

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubur_bewok (Sep 16, 2012)

Cant sleep, Lil bit tipsy. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 16, 2012)

Playing borderlands 2. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 17, 2012)

just got in an argument with my girl, eating a sausage egg croissant


----------



## soclean (Sep 17, 2012)

Hiding in the pooper while my son is screaming at my girl as she prepares dinner. 

Nothing like 5 minutes of me time.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Watching the top 40 Only Fools And Horses moments 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 17, 2012)

I had a few beers today and was using my netbook frustrated about how slow it was so I ordered a ssd for it. 

$60 HDD to put in my $40 netbook. :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 17, 2012)

Embracing my femine side listening to Kelly Clarkson.....

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)

Watching the Weeds finale and kinda being pissed off at how it's being wrapped up.


----------



## Naaser (Sep 17, 2012)

Talking with my new girlfriend 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 17, 2012)

Naaser said:


> Talking with my new girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Texting his new girlfriend 

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Naaser (Sep 17, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Texting his new girlfriend
> 
> Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 17, 2012)

Naaser said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had to do it lol

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Naaser (Sep 17, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> I had to do it lol
> 
> Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0

Click to collapse



This why texts come late :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Big Bang Theory

Click to collapse



:thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guilden_NL (Sep 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Big Bang Theory

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

 ~~~Sent from my 11th dimensional Giiglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds~~~


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

Wondering where the hell everyone is tonight?  Having a life??

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm here... Just flipping tired

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Leaving now though, going to bed! Gah so tired

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Sep 17, 2012)

Bout to fall asleep. Ehhh... 8am lectures <

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

West coast USA is the worst time zone.  Everyone is either going to bed or already at work the next day.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 17, 2012)

Gotta love EST 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gotta love EST
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



I grew up in NJ...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Zacmanman (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm watching fairly odd parents on Netflix. My girlfriend is sleeping in my lap and I'm playing on my phone.


----------



## sniper (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> West coast USA is the worst time zone.  Everyone is either going to bed or already at work the next day.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm fine with that since I live in paradise in SD 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

sniper said:


> I'm fine with that since I live in paradise in SD
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Yeah, its a fair tradeoff.  I didn't like the 108 degrees we had in fallbrook yesterday.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a few/several hours from there... Southernish Maine here

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## sniper (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, its a fair tradeoff.  I didn't like the 108 degrees we had in fallbrook yesterday.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ouch, that's just way too hot :what:

I'm ready for some more wintery weather to come our way, if you can even call it winter 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll gladly take the 108 degree weather! I can't even walk out if my bedroom without being cold... My desktop can be used as a heater   the heat blows right out on to me... It's comforting lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

K, going to bed. Night guys

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

sniper said:


> Ouch, that's just way too hot :what:
> 
> I'm ready for some more wintery weather to come our way, if you can even call it winter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just get sick of every hill/mountain looking so brown and dead.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet Jesus be a sleeping pill! I'm wide awake and I have to be at work in two hours!

Darling Nikki's younger sister ;p


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

jalaazul said:


> Sweet Jesus be a sleeping pill! I'm wide awake and I have to be at work in two hours!
> 
> Darling Nikki's younger sister ;p

Click to collapse



It happens. :cyclops:


----------



## natethegreat86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Reading all the random threads on xda of course 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 17, 2012)

Laying on the couch, phone in hand, reading xda...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just waked up and trying to increase speeeed of my 2G internet :what::what::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It happens. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



LMAO! I made it and I'm still wide awake! HBD to me! 

Darling Nikki's younger sister ;p


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 17, 2012)

Writing a reading diary(for school) and setting up my new rom. Great combination, eh...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## mimiw (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm searching for some theards, i can writhe something to get 10 post's.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 17, 2012)

^Where is kidcarter93

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2012)

Sitting back and waiting for the fireworks to begin

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## rjsmer (Sep 17, 2012)

shakur91 said:


> From where r u downloading that?
> 
> I'm listening to 2pac songs
> 
> Wysyłane z mojego GT-S5830 za pomocą Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



From henchfile... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 17, 2012)

Feeling good after having lunch  man

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 17, 2012)

Watching x-factor

$3nt fr0m my K4ng Ph0ne


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2012)

Laying in bed with strep throat, on xda like I will be for the next few hours.

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)

Breaking 4K posts.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 17, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Breaking 4K posts.

Click to collapse



Same 
I passed it earlier :thumbup:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## nerotNS (Sep 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Same
> I passed it earlier :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



U made over 4k posts in less than a year? My u were busy 

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 17, 2012)

nerot said:


> U made over 4k posts in less than a year? My u were busy
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Spending most of my time in Off-Topic helps with that 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Same
> I passed it earlier :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 17, 2012)

Rockin out to some Grand Funk Railroad.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm wtfing right now.. Did I really win the Engadget B2S Giveaway??!
"Congrats! You were selected as one of the 15 potential recipients of the Engadget Back to School package valued at $3,253"
?!??! Was an actual email from one of the editors..


----------



## tailsthecat3 (Sep 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> I'm wtfing right now.. Did I really win the Engadget B2S Giveaway??!
> "Congrats! You were selected as one of the 15 potential recipients of the Engadget Back to School package valued at $3,253"
> ?!??! Was an actual email from one of the editors..

Click to collapse



Seems more like you potentially won. Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium via Verizon Wireless


----------



## runtohell121 (Sep 18, 2012)

tailsthecat3 said:


> Seems more like you potentially won. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium via Verizon Wireless

Click to collapse



What does it even mean? Did I really win? I gave them my address and they told me they are mailing forms via Fed-Ex and have to return them ASAP after filling it out.. I never won anything and don't know what I have to do either... >_< This is a huge prize....


----------



## werked (Sep 18, 2012)

At work, no power, 12 hours x 4 nights.... If I wasn't trying to buy a house I'd take the whole 48 without pay. This is horrible.


----------



## CB620 (Sep 18, 2012)

Watching The Inbetweeners


----------



## noez92 (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanna to post new ota  but i can't send link


----------



## geekgie (Sep 18, 2012)

Watching X-Files on Netflix....the early episodes are SO BAD.


----------



## shravbits (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm bored on xda as the kindle fire development scene is slowly fading away

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## azzledazzle (Sep 18, 2012)

listening to this


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Celebrating my BDay.....

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 18, 2012)

Home from my first shift, posting SEBs....work...work...work.

ETA: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! MY Bday was yesterday. I hope yours is as much fun as mine was! Celebrate the whole month!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2012)

Just came home form college
Was preparing for a big festival 10 days 
Begins tomorrow


Sent Either From My Nexus S Or From My Galaxy Y


----------



## sniper (Sep 18, 2012)

Getting ready for school.... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## mitza4fun (Sep 18, 2012)

listening music, watchin' tv..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Filling in my CV


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## mutualexcrement (Sep 18, 2012)

Poopin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 18, 2012)

Gonna start working on my Nexus One ROM, now that I've got it in...

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gonna start working on my Nexus One ROM, now that I've got it in...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



Care to share some details to a fellow nexus one fan?


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Picking up a copy of Borderlands 2

Sent from my R800x using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Filling in my CV
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Where's the "S"

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking into making a ROM.

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Where's the "S"
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm only filling in the one 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 18, 2012)

race55 said:


> Care to share some details to a fellow nexus one fan?

Click to collapse



Check it out, it's in the dev section

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

At my nephews football practice......

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 18, 2012)

Came back from the expendables 2... I was expecting more..give it a 7 out of 10

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## blade30p (Sep 19, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> Came back from the expendables 2... I was expecting more..give it a 7 out of 10
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



Better than the first tho  
............

Chilling, just finished work I'm on 2/10 all week, I finish at 10pm Friday nite then back at 6 Sat morning til 6pm. 12 hrs on around 4hrs sleep if I'm lucky 
You may ask why would I punish myself like this but I'm saving towards a crash course (driving test) before winter sets in proper. Can't be riding a motorbike in winter ;(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Sep 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gotta love EST
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



East coast. Pls. Midwest is where it's at.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 19, 2012)

Getting ready to watch King of Queens because it's almost 3am and there's never really a lot on TV at this kinda time.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## galaxys (Sep 19, 2012)

Listening to Ministry's "Greatest Fits" album!


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 19, 2012)

Going to sleep good night to all 

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 19, 2012)

Playing CS Portable

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## clemcat0091 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Not* sitting on the John avoiding work and reading XDA threads....

Sent from my SGH-T879 using xda premium


----------



## dazza_84 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just done my bet on paddy power now waiting for the football to kick off, c'mon chelsea!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 19, 2012)

LYNRYD SKYNYRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking for some decent black and white icon packs. Haven't found any that are "right" yet though 
Ah well, let the search continue 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 19, 2012)

Making a cup of coffee using my French press. Nothing like waiting 10 minutes for coffee. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just completed NFS:Hot Pursuit on Racer mode so now I've just gotta smash off Cop mode 


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 20, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to use both my sound bar and surround sound system. Anyone?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## PanchoPlanet (Sep 20, 2012)

Posting here. 
Pp. 

Transmitted from another galaxy with an Infected P-5113.


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 20, 2012)

Having a beer (maybe a few) browsing the forums.


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 20, 2012)

What am I doing? The usual......myself......Mmmmmhmmm. 'Night y'all. :what:

Social Observer


----------



## sporez (Sep 20, 2012)

Watching Castle while browsing xda

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Sep 20, 2012)

Trolling an iphone forum


----------



## mistamikel (Sep 20, 2012)

Procrastinating going to drop a duce.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 20, 2012)

Sleeping 

$3nt fr0m my K4ng Ph0ne


----------



## domini99 (Sep 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Trolling an iphone forum

Click to collapse






You're the master troll! 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## thatdude02 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just finished watching Finding Nemo. Man I love that movie. You just can't beat a Pixar classic hey? :thumbup:

I'm almost thinking I need to go through the pile of old vhs movies we have and watch them all again. 

You are never too old for a Disney movie 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Looking for some decent black and white icon packs. Haven't found any that are "right" yet though
> Ah well, let the search continue
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



I like Minimalist White and Minimalistic Text.  Eh?  Here's a recent screenshot of mine.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 20, 2012)

Drinking my fourth cup of coffee and watching Breaking Bad. My class just got canceled so I headed home for this two hours...

Just need to change oil for my bike..
*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## tonnitube (Sep 20, 2012)

give u 1 post Firman your thread


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting for court to start

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 20, 2012)

Multitasking...reading, posting, blogging, chatting, observing, working, feeling the effects of insomnia...:screwy:

Social Observer


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sparco_92 said:


> Trying to get 10 post and post an error in my ROM

Click to collapse



Instead of spamming like this, make ten helpful posts in your device's Q&A or General section.

On topic :- i'm exploring a new custom rom i've just installed.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 20, 2012)

Multitasking between: 

Photoshop
Indesign
9Gag
Watching Sherlock BBC S02E01 ASiB. God I love this show....
Posting here, obviously. My army of clone minions is still a work in progress.
Avoiding my boss, which is harder than it sounds when you're halfway between laughing hysterically and s******ing like an idiot...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting.... impatiently

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 20, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Playing CS Portable
> 
> ________________________
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's your user name

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ImsleepingwithSirens (Sep 21, 2012)

Browsing the xda forum


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2012)

Using CyanogenMod for the first time! Also studying for Civics mid term.

Sent from my JellyBeaned Infuse, unofficial cm10


----------



## haramizuki (Sep 21, 2012)

Blogging. 9gag. Browsing xda on mobile. While eating breakfast. 

*Sent from my JELLY BEANY  PARANOID S2*


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

haramizuki said:


> Blogging. 9gag. Browsing xda on mobile. While eating breakfast.
> 
> *Sent from my JELLY BEANY  PARANOID S2*

Click to collapse



9gag......reddit all the way.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Sep 21, 2012)

Trolling


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 21, 2012)

Finding a good set of dock icons

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cashyftw (Sep 21, 2012)

Studying for history, and fapping 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Studying for history, and fapping
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3

Click to collapse



If you're fapping to photos of the Wright Brothers, I'm gonna ask that you come back tomorrow.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 21, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Studying for history, and fapping
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3

Click to collapse



Hopefully you're not studying the 70s.


----------



## cashyftw (Sep 21, 2012)

Fapped first, then studied lol 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Fapped first, then studied lol
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3

Click to collapse



Well, one needs a clear head in order to study.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 21, 2012)

What is study?!

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Sep 21, 2012)

Typing this post
Which.. now im not

Epic Sax Guy Is Epic.


----------



## werked (Sep 21, 2012)

Lurking the iphone forums and reading about how people have been "camping out" for 24 hours or more to get their iphone.. :what: Dang, now that's dedication right there.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Lurking the iphone forums and reading about how people have been "camping out" for 24 hours or more to get their iphone.. :what: Dang, now that's dedication right there.

Click to collapse



Sigh... what a sad buncha ppl...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Sigh... what a sad buncha ppl...

Click to collapse



I know yeah. They'll never learn #_-


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 21, 2012)

Was reading today about how the latest ios is their most half baked to date, have you read about the balls up there made of the mapping system

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 21, 2012)

Being at school. Thinking about flashing a new rom to my phone. Also, wanting to sell my Lumia 710 or swap it for a Lumia 710. Any advice?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 21, 2012)

Watching The Grey

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am writing here now!
Exit
Completed!

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 21, 2012)

Browsing the forums...  answering some q/a...  ghosting a 500gb to a 750gb...  kickin it with some Pandora...  multitasking...


----------



## NightHawk877 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm making fun of Apple's crappy maps app. According to them my house is skewed up. Checked myself using my dad's iPad he accidentally left at home.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 21, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I'm making fun of Apple's crappy maps app. According to them my house is skewed up. Checked myself using my dad's iPad he accidentally left at home.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



He's been contaminated! Kill it with fire!


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 21, 2012)

In the ER

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## NightHawk877 (Sep 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> He's been contaminated! Kill it with fire!

Click to collapse



He likes his iPad and I prefer my Nexus 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 21, 2012)

Wondering what debauchery is afoot...LOL! 

Social Observer


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol... Being an idiot.

Turned on my desktop... Immediately hit the power button. Lol fml

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 21, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> In the ER
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope all is well.

Social Observer


----------



## GuestD0701 (Sep 22, 2012)

Schooling my son, Justin (aka:sampson1412) on how to flash roms and use sdk...Just got him all signed up on here and rw. Gave him my beloved toroplus.


----------



## veeman (Sep 22, 2012)

flashback7 said:


> Schooling my son, Justin (aka:sampson1412) on how to flash roms and use sdk...Just got him all signed up on here and rw. Gave him my beloved toroplus.

Click to collapse



I will take extra care not to troll him if he shows up in Off Topic


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got home from dinner  I'm watching DFH, Conjoined Twins: Sister Bond and Deadly Affairs. I even multitask watching the telly. I must be a man. 

Social Observer

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




flashback7 said:


> Schooling my son, Justin (aka:sampson1412) on how to flash roms and use sdk...Just got him all signed up on here and rw. Gave him my beloved toroplus.

Click to collapse



:thumbup: Good job!

Social Observer


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 22, 2012)

Just chilling here... Laying on my bed, thinking of which rom to flash, waiting for my coffee to be ready etc. 
Just finished the first episode of the second season of Breaking Bad, great show! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## elementalx (Sep 22, 2012)

Laying in bed next to my passed out wife, while browsing XDA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 22, 2012)

Replying to this thread...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 22, 2012)

Wondering how many times the answer has been about posting in this thread...as i post in this thread

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ Circuitry 2.0


----------



## Argony-OT (Sep 22, 2012)

Trying to reach 10 Posts. :angel:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

Argony-OT said:


> Trying to reach 10 Posts. :angel:

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hearing Google now say F*** it instead of phuket



Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## loudlyace4 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Just Replied To This Thread*

Today-- 4:55 PM Just Replied To This Thread''
Tonight-- 9:00 PM I'm Gonna Hunt My Chicken Before McDonald Ate it..


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 22, 2012)

Just woke up, having coffee, watching the kids clean up and rag on each other...good times! 

ETA: Am I the only one who is subjected to listening to Finn and Jake songs....and likes them? *singing* I'm a buff baby that can dance like a man....

Social Observer


----------



## erwinpiero (Sep 22, 2012)

Open my browser and found a best price to trade in my S2 with HOX

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1345813
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Haha, that's always fun.

Brings me back to the days when that was my job...

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha, that's always fun.
> 
> Brings me back to the days when that was my job...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



I pretty like to do it. Its my hobby
Just done installing, now installing drivers.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 22, 2012)

Asking some questions regarding android development in windows 8

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I pretty like to do it. Its my hobby
> Just done installing, now installing drivers.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Oh, drivers. Y u so h311ish to find for older computers?

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 22, 2012)

Posting: Posting: Posting 

Lol Serious iM Ill and Lay in Bed 

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm laying on my couch, wishing my room wasn't being painted so I could turn on my gaming pc... I feel like some ctf on minecraft and halo 1... Lol halo 1 for the win.

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh, drivers. Y u so h311ish to find for older computers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



just finished.
changed this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1345865&stc=1&d=1348333214

into this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1345866&stc=1&d=1348333214
i LOVE windows aero 


not bad.
isnt it?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1345867&stc=1&d=1348333214

installation succesfull


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear god I forgot how ugly w7 was w/o aero.

Not bad 

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## sniper (Sep 22, 2012)

Once I get home I'll show you guys how much better my win7 setup looks  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2012)

sniper said:


> Once I get home I'll show you guys how much better my win7 setup looks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



I tried to disable blur One time. Well, IT sucks...

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## werked (Sep 22, 2012)

Eating boiled peanuts and watching E.


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 22, 2012)

Laying in Bed and trinking hot Tea  i'm ill xD

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Sep 22, 2012)

just got back from stealing toilet paper from McDonald's and thought I'd check in OT after a few days' absence


----------



## jaredw444 (Sep 22, 2012)

Watching the cards lose to the cubs really!!!! That's like the red wings losing to the blues 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LukaNyan (Sep 22, 2012)

Just ate an icecream but i really need to go at the bathroom right now 
And i was watching the tokyo game show videos


----------



## manybreak (Sep 22, 2012)

Just laying down in bed , watching the sun come down

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## radicspeter (Sep 22, 2012)

Waiting for new tsunami JB rom...it's about 80% ulpoaded...i cant wait!!)

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én GT-I9000-ről


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 22, 2012)

Just came from the cemetery, taking pictures of my families headstones. Happy to see my great grands headstones are still standing....sad that there were a lot of headstones that have been weathered. 

This might not mean a damn thing to those that can easily trace their families....but to me, being AA, it means a hell of a lot. I can go back at least five generations on my maternal side, a feat I'm proud to say I achieved. My paternal side, which is the cemetery I visited, is the mystery land. 

Social Observer


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 22, 2012)

Trying to find out how the hell this happened:


----------



## sniper (Sep 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I tried to disable blur One time. Well, IT sucks...
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Here's my setup 




full quality: here and here

I just cleaned up my insanely cluttered desktop which had basically every slot filled with an icon/file


----------



## blade30p (Sep 22, 2012)

Exploring Pandora (Borderlands 2) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper (Sep 22, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Exploring Pandora (Borderlands 2)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pc? If so wanna play with me? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 23, 2012)

@ IHOP. This  waiter just corrected me, rudely....and he was dead ass wrong! Should I tip this mofo? And he brought me a straw for a coffee....WTF? I'll tip him, but damn!

Social Observer


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 23, 2012)

jalaazul said:


> @ IHOP. This  waiter just corrected me, rudely....and he was dead ass wrong! Should I tip this mofo? And he brought me a straw for a coffee....WTF? I'll tip him, but damn!
> 
> Social Observer

Click to collapse



Give him a tip that rounds the bill to an even amount (for example .48 if it ends in .52). He'll get the hint.


----------



## veeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Watching Fellowship of the Ring.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Give him a tip that rounds the bill to an even amount (for example .48 if it ends in .52). He'll get the hint.

Click to collapse



I tipped the douche of the bag clan....and well, I might add...this economy sucks and my conscience won't allow me to burn him.

Social Observer


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 23, 2012)

Just getting home and packing a bowl, about to relax and watch Fight Club BD.


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Just getting home and packing a bowl, about to relax and watch Fight Club BD.

Click to collapse



Great combo


----------



## jperkovic (Sep 23, 2012)

Right now I'm in bed playing Jetpack Joyride on my phone 

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanadrate (Sep 23, 2012)

Just replaced locking mechanism in my 94 passport.

Sent From My ACER Laptop, I was forced to give my amaze to the woman.


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 23, 2012)

"J Dilla & Nujabes"-athon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

flashback7 said:


> Schooling my son, Justin (aka:sampson1412) on how to flash roms and use sdk...Just got him all signed up on here and rw. Gave him my beloved toroplus.

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg







veeman said:


> I will take extra care not to troll him if he shows up in Off Topic

Click to collapse



I will make no such promises.
Going to bed....night.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

kuroroku said:


> just finished watching iron man 2, cool movie

Click to collapse



Welcome to 2010!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

sniper said:


> Here's my setup
> 
> View attachment 1346477
> View attachment 1346478
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, that looks great 
Does it still have aero transperancy?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sniper (Sep 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Wow, that looks great
> Does it still have aero transperancy?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yup  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 23, 2012)

alterechtschreibung said:


> Why do you guys impose so many restrictions on new users. I just want to help a developer with some hints, including links...and you force me to write "approximately" ten posts before I'm allowed to post links...

Click to collapse



It's not our fault. 

Personally, I blame the *******

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

alterechtschreibung said:


> Why do you guys impose so many restrictions on new users. I just want to help a developer with some hints, including links...and you force me to write "approximately" ten posts before I'm allowed to post links...

Click to collapse



Because you don't know anything about development and should stay out judging by your attitude. Send a pm noob.

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------




kuroroku said:


> still trying to use jellysandwich, but still failing

Click to collapse



Well you're on your way to ten posts so you can ask your noob question in development. High five.


----------



## SKyRocKeting727 (Sep 23, 2012)

Found a video on the new iPhone antenna issues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pasQIitU6Hw&feature=youtube_gdata_player



-Once you go NOTE, you'd say 4 inches a Joke

[Lady]: "How do you carry that huge phone in your pocket?"
[Note User]: "I'm used to having huge stuff in my pants"


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mmmh. Somebody i know just bought an iPhone 5.

The design is great. But the os itself sucks.

If it was running Android or wp7, i'l buy it.


Currently just here with a xperia arc s

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Mmmh. Somebody i know just bought an iPhone 5.
> 
> The design is great. But the os itself sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Want to buy a Lumia 710 with cracked screen? Got a awesome design, better then iPhone 5!


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

kuroroku said:


> yes that's what i'm doing right now, try to get 10 post so i could ask about my problem
> 
> i'm so tired doing the samething back and forth

Click to collapse



What is this? Dumbass join day at xda. I think so.


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Mmmh. Somebody i know just bought an iPhone 5.
> 
> The design is great. But the os itself sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Have arc S, too 


"Show More Respect to Devs and don't ask for ETA" - Jader


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

This:


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

kuroroku said:


> yeah whatever
> 
> now i got my 10th post :highfive:

Click to collapse



Wouldn't count to much on that. Archer is in now.


----------



## Archer (Sep 23, 2012)

kuroroku said:


> yeah whatever
> 
> now i got my 10th post :highfive:

Click to collapse



You've now got 0 posts.

Read the link in my signature "10 posts - why and how" and stop posting pointless crap just to post in development forums.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Want to buy a Lumia 710 with cracked screen? Got a awesome design, better then iPhone 5!

Click to collapse



For how many?
I pretty wana buy it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> You've now got 0 posts.
> 
> Read the link in my signature "10 posts - why and how" and stop posting pointless crap just to post in development forums.

Click to collapse



LOL Nice...  :good:


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> LOL Nice...  :good:

Click to collapse



Spank that thanks for the man. Just woke up on Sunday morning to a butt load of reports and closings to deal with.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Spank that thanks for the man. Just woke up on Sunday morning to a butt load of reports and closings to deal with.

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> You've now got 0 posts.
> 
> Read the link in my signature "10 posts - why and how" and stop posting pointless crap just to post in development forums.

Click to collapse



Nice 

Am I Allowed to Post Pointless Crap?

Anyway Thats The Reason Why I Get Lot's Of PMs With: "How Can Install Your ROM - I CAN'T Post in Your Thread" 


"Show More Respect to Devs and don't ask for ETA" - Jader


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> For how many?
> I pretty wana buy it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I dunno, make me a offer


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

kuroroku said:


> what the
> 
> what am i doing it wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. You don't post questions in development. Post in questions and answers section for your device. And to stop from having your posts deleted again. Make your next ten helpful or useful posts to the community.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> I Have arc S, too
> 
> 
> "Show More Respect to Devs and don't ask for ETA" - Jader

Click to collapse



Arc s is great 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 23, 2012)

What The F*ck I'm Watching Police Helicopter Flying Above Our House LOL

"Show More Respect to Devs and don't ask for ETA" - Jader


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Nice
> 
> Am I Allowed to Post Pointless Crap?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Block PMs except from those in your contact list. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1884958 and what's more pointless crap from you? Already have a few threads of it. Make moar.


Jk jk


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

I was watching Samsung mock Apple iPhone 5. Lol 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> I was watching Samsung mock Apple iPhone 5. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Block PMs except from those in your contact list. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1884958 and what's more pointless crap from you? Already have a few threads of it. Make moar.
> 
> 
> Jk jk

Click to collapse



Waat?? Thats Not Pointless Crap  




"Show More Respect to Devs and don't ask for ETA" - Jader


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Link?

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=McavDHTBSqU 

There you go.  

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## blade30p (Sep 23, 2012)

sniper said:


> Pc? If so wanna play with me?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Xbox360 m8

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2012)

Reading physics... Yeah, right...



*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

Debating between Blackout ICS and Virtuous Infinity.... anyone wanna help, provide some 'expert' service :angel:

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Debating between Blackout ICS and Virtuous Infinity.... anyone wanna help, provide some 'expert' service :angel:
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



I don't know Blackout, but i know i didn't like virtuos.


----------



## avercros (Sep 23, 2012)

power96 said:


> I'm stay on XDA!

Click to collapse



Eating potato chips, posting here and listening some death metal.

I'm waiting my breakfast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pizzarrone said:


> I'm posting in this thread while I'm listening skrillex's music

Click to collapse



You know what else you're doing?
You're posting in off-topic without having read the 10 Post Warning.
Please stick to the rules of this forum if you wish to be a part of this site.
You're part of the reason why new users have to wait 10 posts before posting in development sections.
How ironic!


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You know what else you're doing?
> You're posting in off-topic without having read the 10 Post Warning.
> Please stick to the rules of this forum if you wish to be a part of this site.
> You're part of the reason why new users have to wait 10 posts before posting in development sections.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just chill man. Report it to the mods and they'll take care of it. No need to lash out. I know we get irritated, even i do sometimes, but we gotta stay cool.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Just chill man. Report it to the mods and they'll take care of it. No need to lash out. I know we get irritated, even i do sometimes, but we gotta stay cool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm always chilled 
This isn't even lashing out. Just directing them to the thread they should read 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> I dunno, make me a offer

Click to collapse



No, i like wp7, but i may no new phone.
My mother thinks my arc s is good enough.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Just chill man. Report it to the mods and they'll take care of it. No need to lash out. I know we get irritated, even i do sometimes, but we gotta stay cool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought that was extremely chilled for KC, certainly wasn't a lashing out. Not one worthy of recognition anyway. I've seen far more irritated comments regarding the ten post rule

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2012)

Cursing at the XDA app for not showing pictures properly  
This app needs an update! Or more like a rewrite...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No, i like wp7, but i may no new phone.
> My mother thinks my arc s is good enough.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



You can have 2 phones 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DinoSoup (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently, laying on the floor because I'm to lazy to do my Galaxy S3 vs. Galaxy S2 comparison.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LiVeRpOoL-FaN (Sep 23, 2012)

sat at my comp browsing the web waiting for cm9 rom to compile........rather than watching grease  on the telly with the misses :laugh:


----------



## bigox (Sep 23, 2012)

whatiznt said:


> Currently, laying on the floor because I'm to busy to do my Galaxy S3 vs. Galaxy S2 comparison.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No need to do a comparison, only difference is, 0.3 inches screen size, the rest is the same software... Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 23, 2012)

Buying a S3 tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GuestD0701 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Buying a S3 tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You will love it!!! Flash Aokp asap! Unreal the development team Kang has been doing!!:thumbup::sly::what::beer:


~ Sent from my D2spr using Aokp & Travp624's inverted apps~


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

Chatting to my girlfriend, listening to some music (Nero - Welcome Reality, just incase anyone's interested) and on xda. Considering calling it a night t though, got school tomorrow... 

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 23, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Chatting to my girlfriend, listening to some music (Nero - Welcome Reality, just incase anyone's interested) and on xda. Considering calling it a night t though, got school tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Deeply absorbed in a three-way call with his girlfriend........... shhhhhh he doesn't know it.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Deeply absorbed in a three-way call with his girlfriend........... shhhhhh he doesn't know it.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



So that's the noises I can hear....

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 23, 2012)

LMMFAO at the failed pimps! Not talking about anyone in this thread....but these wanna be lotharios getting busted left and right...OMG! HILARITY!

Social Observer


----------



## xaccers (Sep 23, 2012)

Watching Queeg


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 24, 2012)

Arguing with Brad over which is the better all around game out of Crysis 2 and BF3.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Saturable (Sep 24, 2012)

I am currently watching Storage Wars. There is nothing else on. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Sep 24, 2012)

Saturable said:


> I am currently watching Storage Wars. There is nothing else on.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Love that show :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Saturable said:


> I am currently watching Storage Wars. There is nothing else on.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that the show where they make innocent flash drives fight each other to death?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Love that show :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Good show...  the chick is pretty sexy too...


----------



## blade30p (Sep 24, 2012)

Hallway thru a 6 til 2 shift. Tbh after the 6am to 6pm I did sat this 8hrs shift is a piece of phish 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Cursing at the XDA app for not showing pictures properly
> This app needs an update! Or more like a rewrite...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



This app is crapp - Ohh Good Reim 


Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

Checking XDA forum


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 24, 2012)

Trying to develop a new custom Rom for my GT-S6802

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda premium


----------



## prinxo (Sep 24, 2012)

*nancing ofiewis*

Working with tourists


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

Watching TV


----------



## wuby (Sep 24, 2012)

im high x)

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 24, 2012)

Sleepy...bought to nap until my second shift, after I lurk for a bit. 

Social Observer


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 24, 2012)

Just downed 2400 MG of Ibuprofen.......Good bye migraine 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Sep 24, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Just downed 2400 MG of Ibuprofen.......Good bye migraine
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goodbye liver & kidneys you mean. Do you have any idea just how stupid & dangerous that is???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 24, 2012)

I was planning on drinking some coffee but darn, it's 8o clock already... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I was planning on drinking some coffee but darn, it's 8o clock already...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



DRINK IT!


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 24, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Goodbye liver & kidneys you mean. Do you have any idea just how stupid & dangerous that is???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good point, but I would rather die later than suffer now. Ive had this migraine for two weeks straight non-stop. Thanks for the concern.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KingAmir (Sep 24, 2012)

Capturing Doctor Who within the internet.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 24, 2012)

Fighting off a real ***** of a sinus infection.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Fighting off a real ***** of a sinus infection.

Click to collapse



You too? I thought I had one but my doc said she didn't know what was causing my pain, so they shoved pain meds down my throat. Been 14 days of hell.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Anacletokles (Sep 24, 2012)

Playing League of Legends!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

vegetating...  shower soon...  then my mandatory alcohol meeting...


----------



## crimson12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lifting heavy things up and putting them back down for the next hour. Browsing xda between sets. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

WHO DO YOU VOODOO B*****

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> WHO DO YOU VOODOO B*****
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fun game :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## androidlover879 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sayin to all
GOOD MORNING HAVE A NICE DAY



Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

Waking up. My cat wants food.

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Waking up. My cat wants food.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Goodmorning 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Goodmorning
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Darn i slept in....

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

mixing up a sleep cocktail...  benadryl...  nyquil...  and NOS...


----------



## AndromacK (Sep 25, 2012)

Sit on my chair reading this funny thread.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just finished watching the avengers and it was sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm being harassed via pm here on xda and wishing the forum moderator was online

Sent from my AOKPCB Fascinate


----------



## Scorpionek (Sep 25, 2012)

Now I'm in school, I have got computer networks lesson


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 25, 2012)

Listening to tunein pro (trance).

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 25, 2012)

Videoediting in After Effects CS5.5.


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 25, 2012)

Downloading backtrack 5

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Downloading backtrack 5
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



To install on your phone...........?


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 25, 2012)

No lol, on my laptop

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 25, 2012)

Drinking coffee and watching tv shows(Dexter in this case). That's what I do every time I get home. I'm drinking the fourth cup now, it's my 10th cup today and it's half past three... I must lessen my caffeine consumption... That's what she said!

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## stefnu (Sep 25, 2012)

im waiting for fifa 13!!


----------



## TheF3nix (Sep 25, 2012)

Redbulling at 8.30pm

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 25, 2012)

Bout to take my oldest and youngest to the dr. Accident prone ass kids! LOL! j/k. One is a football injury (oldest) and the other fell down the stairs all on his own.

Social Observer


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2012)

i smell fire.
i smell fire!

wonder whats going on. taking a look outside.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

Properly wiping the G73jh I repasted...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Floating around XDA because I have no life 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 25, 2012)

Writing my study guide for one of the many tests tomorrow.

Enviado de meu Xperia S usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

my girl just made me a badass dinner, now i get 10 mins in OT before she gets sick of me hogging my, errr OUR computer
she's one of those facebook freaks lol


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 26, 2012)

Watching Tosh.0. No judgement, please....

Social Observer


----------



## veeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Presentation


----------



## rovar (Sep 26, 2012)

Lurking xda

Tappin' Typin'


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Waiting for the train to go

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thingking of trying out a security bug wipe out on samsung phone. 

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## annson08 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Sep 26, 2012)

Just about to jump in the shower before work at 6 am. God I fkn hate early mornings!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrjustusthomas (Sep 26, 2012)

Sitting in bed and feeling my body throb with pain. I had a tough workout in cross country today dx

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

10 more posts...


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 10 more posts...

Click to collapse



Roflol  Fits Perfectly with Your Avatar

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 26, 2012)

Walking down to maccas for dinner and to use wifikill to hog all the free WiFi 

Sent from Jelly Powered SGS2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 10 more posts...

Click to collapse



Dafuq 18000 posts??

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## veeman (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 10 more posts...

Click to collapse



Omg, I'm gonna report you as a 10 post spammer. Noobs everywhere.


----------



## mag1calm3 (Sep 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Omg, I'm gonna report you as a 10 post spammer. Noobs everywhere.

Click to collapse



/me is looking around...


----------



## EydenJones (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm on a break at work right now, so i'm just surfing


----------



## mag1calm3 (Sep 26, 2012)

annson08 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jader13254 (Sep 26, 2012)

Spamming xda by posting in OT:
Smapping in xda by posting in OT:
 Just kidding LOL... I ate some YoGhurts and fruits, just came back from school, Now i have guitar Lessons 
Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda app-developers app


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 26, 2012)

Eating potato chips and drinking coffee for breakfast. Thank God for.my metabolism. 

Social Observer


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 26, 2012)

Procrastinating... 

Rather successfully. Haven't done a single thing all day! :highfive:


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 26, 2012)

In bed sleepy watching silly infomercials about the "Ab Doer Twist!"

Sent from Jelly Powered SGS2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

bout to eat some cold pizza...  take a bc powder and slam an energy drink...


----------



## gplock (Sep 26, 2012)

Trying to get people to watch my video of water dancing on. My sub box

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWw7zcd63gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xtrmsnpr (Sep 26, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1788701
i reading this..so i can change my arc s!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

Helping my girlfriend with her homework

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

Cleaning out my email. React is always sending me emails to let me know I live in the wrong damn state, I wanna move to the Chi.

09.27 Lazy Rich at The Mid 
09.28 Dillon Francis & Flosstradamus at The Mid 
09.29 Datsik, Delta Heavy, Bare Noize at Congress Theater 
09.29 Max Vangeli at The Mid 
10.04 Michael Woods at The Mid 
10.06 Congorock at The Mid 
10.11 A$AP Rocky, Schoolboy Q and Danny Brown at Congress 
10.12 Sasha at The Mid 
10.13 Tiesto and Dada Life at UIC Pavilion : All Ages 
10.17 Miike Snow at Congress Theater 
10.19 Mord Fustang at The Mid 
10.20 The XX at Congress Theater 
10.20 Zedd at The Mid 
10.21 Araabmuzik and Mano at Congress Theater 
10.21 Waka Flocka at Congress Theater 
10.24 Justice at Congress Theater 
10.26 Flight Facilities at Primary 
10.26 Freaky Deaky: Bloody Beetroots & Wolfgang Garnter at Congress 
10.26 Bass Kitchen: Downlink, Nitgrit, Nobody Beats the Drum at Portage Theater 
10.26 MTV Presents: Rita Ora & Iggy Azalea at The Mid 
10.27 Knife Party, Tommy Trash, Kill the Noise, Baauer at Congress 
10.28 Disclosure at Schubas 
10.31 Sonar Tour w/Die Antwoord and many more at Congress 
11.02 The Magician and Jerome LOL at The Mid 
11.02 Crystal Castles and Health at Congress Theater 
11.10 Matt and Kim at Congress Theater 
11.14 NAS & Ms. Lauryn Hill at Congress Theater 
11.16 3LAU at Bottom Lounge 
11.17 Ferry Corsten at The Mid 
11.17 Afrojack at Congress Theater 
11.17 Bass Kitchen: Figure, Stratus, Phnm and Fatboy at Bottom Lounge 
11.24 Mimosa at Congress Theater 
12.15 Steve Aoki, 12th Planet and Rehab at Congress 
12.15 Simian Mobile Disco (live) at Bottom Lounge 
2.20.13 Swedish House Mafia at The United Center


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 27, 2012)

My first build project.......Xbox 360 PC

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Sep 27, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> My first build project.......Xbox 360 PC
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Water cooled? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 27, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> My first build project.......Portable Xbox 360
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY.

Unless you are compiling a Linux distro for xbox hardware it isn't even close to a pc.


----------



## sniper (Sep 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Unless you are compiling a Linux distro for xbox hardware it isn't even close to a pc.

Click to collapse



They have some working distros already. I know of one called gentoo I believe. You have to have a jtag/rgh, but they still have it. I haven't gotten around to trying it. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

gplock said:


> Trying to get people to watch my video of water dancing on. My sub box
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWw7zcd63gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I gotta try that!  I have four 12s.  I might have to lay some towels down first though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## satyagom (Sep 27, 2012)

Just browsing the internet looking for movies 

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 27, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> My first build project.......Xbox 360 PC
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



My first project ever was lasktop.
Completely modified laptop to work as desktop.
(not simply put screen on it, completely rebuilded )

Sent from my sending thing..

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> My first project ever was lasktop.
> Completely modified laptop to work as desktop.
> (not simply put screen on it, completely rebuilded )
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Next one is lego computer 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## good4y0u (Sep 27, 2012)

AP calc lab due in 6 hours.... -.- using STAT to figure out the SD,  mean ( of length and width) 
... thank god I took stat ... I know how to use the calc to do tthis and not the huge formulas ...

Woot... next is AP calc in the morn ...


Dumb high-school. Just gotta get it done so I can get into drexel ( prays)  or upenn.   <- I'd cut off my left leg to go there ... ( prosthetics have come a long way) 
Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

Just threw my chick's stuff out onto the front patio, then told her to peace the F out

How bout another chick I know came over already n told me I can have her any time I want and she'll stay or go after, whatever I want

I'm really not that cool, just lucky I got it like that
Ok I am that cool, that's a win for geeks everywhere.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 27, 2012)

Just woke up, turned on skyrim, chillin on the couch and playing.

Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 27, 2012)

Burning ideneb v4 to dvd.
Going to Hackintosh 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 27, 2012)

Ideneb never worked for me. I used IATKOS last time.

Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ideneb never worked for me. I used IATKOS last time.
> 
> Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



I need ideneb for my laptop.
Noany other distro is suported with my laptop.

Already tried iatkos.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I need ideneb for my laptop.
> Noany other distro is suported with my laptop.
> 
> Already tried iatkos.
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks haha

Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 27, 2012)

My laptop kinda sucks.
Not even Linux suport

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 27, 2012)

BF3 Murdering Rampage/Camper trolling

SENT FROM THE BEAST WITHIN YOUR SOUL


----------



## sniper (Sep 27, 2012)

ianwardell said:


> AP calc lab due in 6 hours.... -.- using STAT to figure out the SD,  mean ( of length and width)
> ... thank god I took stat ... I know how to use the calc to do tthis and not the huge formulas ...
> 
> Woot... next is AP calc in the morn ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to dissaooint you, but that's not even on the AP test for calc 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## s1xkill3r (Sep 27, 2012)

I am listening to music and surfing.


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

The 2 chicks from my previous post just got in 2 fistfights in a row.
Drama Drama Drama
Broads be gettin all jealous n shiz lol
All I want is some danm peace but I ain't slept in 2 days cause of this crap


----------



## satyagom (Sep 27, 2012)

Am watching Running Man haha

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Tom-Los (Sep 27, 2012)

Just waiting.. Waiting for something magical to happen!


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 27, 2012)

Trying to study world war 1 in history...but xda isn't leaving me (or rather it's the opposite)

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Sep 27, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Trying to study world war 1 in history...but xda isn't leaving me (or rather it's the opposite)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know that I am old when I can claim hearing about it first hand from my Grandfather.

Lesson learned, never agree to a truce without first whipping the tar out of your enemy. IMHO, Woodrow Wilson was a pacifist nitwit. 

Oh yeah, "Stay off of my lawn you young whippersnapper!" 

Sent from my phone of the day using xda app-developers app


----------



## radicspeter (Sep 27, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Trying to study world war 1 in history...but xda isn't leaving me (or rather it's the opposite)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do it yesterday! and today i wrote them to my teacher...
Good learning bro! 

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én GT-I9000-ről

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

Nothing  thanks to woodrow wilson! Hungary it the biggest loser unfortunately of first eord war...

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én GT-I9000-ről


----------



## ruthlessrat (Sep 27, 2012)

Laying on the bed next to my wife who is changing a nappy of my son 

Typed with my I9001


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 27, 2012)

Laying on my bed. Listening Metallica. Being kinda sad(i was a total **** for my friend because of that  makes me feel even worse)...  Just came from the liquor store, two six packs of vol 5% beer and four bottles of vodka. For tomorrow  (obviously not gonna drink them all by myself!)

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## galaxys (Sep 27, 2012)

Making my 6,000 post on XDA! No wonder why I don't get anything done at home!


----------



## Julian. (Sep 27, 2012)

Wondering why as soon as you make a tiny mistake on here, people get offensive. 

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

Julian. said:


> Wondering why as soon as you make a tiny mistake on here, people get offensive.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



That's because you shouldn't be posting in OT threads until you have 10 posts.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 28, 2012)

Julian. said:


> Wondering why as soon as you make a tiny mistake on here, people get offensive.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse








The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Learning CSS & HTML


----------



## sniper (Sep 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Learning CSS & HTML

Click to collapse



If you have any questions ask me  
I took a class over the summer and am pretty good at it if I might say so myself 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Jay Rock (Sep 28, 2012)

sitting down. yeah picture that.


----------



## Android311 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> sitting down. yeah picture that.

Click to collapse



it's easy  mmkayy lol 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 28, 2012)

making google do a barrel roll


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 28, 2012)

Texting...listening to music and on xda..I should be sleep..but me and sleep have a love hate relationship

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 28, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Texting...listening to music and on xda..I should be sleep..but me and sleep have a love hate relationship
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Every... night! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

Uninstalling all social apps...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Uninstalling all social apps...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is no escape...you'll see

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 28, 2012)

Trolling my colleagues. Mass-text with dessert pictures wave two, incoming! (They're all 'on a diet'.)


----------



## Brolyssjl (Sep 28, 2012)

reply to this post waiting a lot of documents to record :good:


----------



## andoxj (Sep 28, 2012)

*backing up*

backing up my apps


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 28, 2012)

Cursing Google and Asus' 'you can't prevent an update!' policy. 

I connected my TF700'T to the internet through my phone's WiFi Router app for a few minutes to load a game's authentication... 

And now it's downloading firmware. Over my 3G. @#$(^&@)$^*@($^&@!)%*#!! STOP IT!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 28, 2012)

Watching chris isaak's wicked game in youtube.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 28, 2012)

Sleeping... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Julian. (Sep 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.

Click to collapse



Lolol xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Trying not to fall asleep. It's proving to be easier said than done 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Brolyssjl (Sep 28, 2012)

flashing a new rom on my s plus!!


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 28, 2012)

Floating around the sgs2 Q&A forum sorting out other peoples problems lol

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## AkashAlien (Sep 28, 2012)

I am also doing.

Sent from my calculator using Ginger Garlic paste


----------



## barosz92 (Sep 28, 2012)

Now I smile! :laugh:


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 28, 2012)

Watching a documentary on Griselda Blanco.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jalaazul (Sep 28, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Watching a documentary on Griselda Blanco.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



You know someone finally got her? In front of a butcher shop. She was so evil. The devil got one of his favorite children back the day she died.

Social Observer


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

sniper said:


> If you have any questions ask me
> I took a class over the summer and am pretty good at it if I might say so myself
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 29, 2012)

Banking up apps and SMS to try the official aokp for i9100! I just realized there's an official build

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2012)

Drinking unknow stuff.
Tastes great.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 29, 2012)

Trying to relax in front of the telly but the Australian football grand final was today and now there's 3 parties happening in my street... 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## hooligan007 (Sep 29, 2012)

Playing in XDA while attending the Project meeting..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 29, 2012)

Waiting for my girlfriend in the Train Station. xda is incredibly useful at times like these, now I'm wondering what ROM to flash...

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## anima123 (Sep 29, 2012)

am waiting for ICS!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Updating my ads.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 29, 2012)

Ordering a HTC TyTn 2. Like a boss.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 29, 2012)

Trying to sleep but my cat had kittens yesterday and they won't stop meowing!!! 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 29, 2012)

Listening to the Father Like Son album......memory lane

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dancing and listening to Gangnam style while browsing xda.

Sent from my toaster.


----------



## poda13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Saturday in the fall, College football day! Watching the Sun Devils beat down the Golden Bears.


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 29, 2012)

Being drunk in a bus stop and waiting for the girl to come here.... she just called me. I know it's not a good idea to post here drunk but me and archer... we're good friends, ain't we?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 29, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Trying to sleep but my cat had kittens yesterday and they won't stop meowing!!!
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Post some pics!

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in a pub, a bit pissed, waiting for my mates and then getting more pissed


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 30, 2012)

Saint Vitus

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 30, 2012)

IM AT WORK SO FREAKING BORED I MAY FREAK OUT, IM VERY CLOSE


----------



## iBlueee (Sep 30, 2012)

At home, using my phone, looking at this.


----------



## sdojoin (Sep 30, 2012)

Wondering what to eat...

Regards,
*Sdojoin*
Use'em THANKS Button


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 30, 2012)

Drinking strong black coffee to ease my terrible hangover... my legs hurt because I walked 25kms this 'morning' drunk at 4am. Also my neck is full of suction marks... 

Soon going to buy some Cola.

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 30, 2012)

Watching the investigation discovery channel...and wondering what I'm going to fix for breakfast 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## chmuts (Sep 30, 2012)

Making scrambled eggs with bacon.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

gplock said:


> Trying to get people to watch my video of water dancing on. My sub box
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWw7zcd63gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just watch? 
Taking with Sparky until He leaves for work....(back at the carnival...  )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




gplock said:


> Trying to get people to watch my video of water dancing on. My sub box
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWw7zcd63gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just watch? 
Talking with Sparky until He leaves for work....(back at the carnival...  )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Drinking strong black coffee to ease my terrible hangover... my legs hurt because I walked 25kms this 'morning' drunk at 4am. Also my neck is full of suction marks...
> 
> Soon going to buy some Cola.
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Hell yea dude. Sounds like an awesome night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dmcgrath009 (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone else annoyed with the iPhone commercials about things we have had on android for years ? Lol 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper (Sep 30, 2012)

dmcgrath009 said:


> Anyone else annoyed with the iPhone commercials about things we have had on android for years ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, makes me want to punch someone in the face ... 

And the stupid thing about defying the laws of physics by making the device a little taller... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## peanut1596 (Sep 30, 2012)

sniper said:


> Yes, makes me want to punch someone in the face ...
> 
> And the stupid thing about defying the laws of physics by making the device a little taller...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But oh my friend, how cab something be bigger, but smaller?!? 

Friggin lame. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dmcgrath009 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ooo disfigured it out .... They made it thinner but its still a big piece of s***....

Now the Samsung commercials are always funny although I love my EVO LTE I may consider a galaxy note 2 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 30, 2012)

peanut1596 said:


> But oh my friend, how cab something be bigger, but smaller?!?
> 
> Friggin lame. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Smaller =/= thinner. 

That commercial makes me  mute my tv.


----------



## BSSMc (Sep 30, 2012)

you could say im baking lol   

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## Vampiroth (Sep 30, 2012)

Currently waiting the Saints vs the Packers. Not a big fan of either team, but the Cowboys don't play today. More of a CFB fan actually.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 30, 2012)

Waiting for the dark knight to finish downloading. My 25p for today.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## veeman (Sep 30, 2012)

Downloading Horn. It's only 25 cents. Also picked up Sketchbook Pro.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Downloading Horn. It's only 25 cents. Also picked up Sketchbook Pro.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looked a bit sketchy from the reviews. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Horn that is

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

NO! I will NOT post what I am doing right now. Snowflake doesn't want me too. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## veeman (Oct 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Looked a bit sketchy from the reviews.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, it's not bad. Seems that the first few versions had lots of problems but they seem to be ironed out. Worth the 25 cents IMO.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 1, 2012)

Debating on what part I should get for my car next. Either exhaust, a front lip, lowering springs, or a new head unit.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Feeding my cat.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 1, 2012)

Laughing so hard. Just trolled my sister. We have a Roku, and I have the remote app installed... She was using her laptop and had it paused, as soon as she would sit down at the desk with her laptop I'd hit play... Lol 5 minutes of that to get punched... So worth it lol

Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 1, 2012)

trying to find a way to convert a dmg to iso on linux


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Laughing so hard. Just trolled my sister. We have a Roku, and I have the remote app installed... She was using her laptop and had it paused, as soon as she would sit down at the desk with her laptop I'd hit play... Lol 5 minutes of that to get punched... So worth it lol
> 
> Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



I did that with my dishes sling player! I was changing channels, and pausing my brothers show at about midnight. He started shouting about ghosts in the house.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 1, 2012)

whatiznt said:


> I did that with my dishes sling player! I was changing channels, and pausing my brothers show at about midnight. He started shouting about ghosts in the house.

Click to collapse



Lol. Just went to the menu and she freaked out. I pretended to sleep and she was all pxxsed off lol

Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sitting at the bus stop... Hate not having a car at the moment :/

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 1, 2012)

Wondering if this new Sig is too big... Guessing so :/

You told me think about it, well I DID, and I don't wanna feel a thing anymore, tired of beggin' for the things that I want, I'm over that Nexus One, now back to the Dinc2.

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

Going to bed 

You told me think about it, well I DID, and I don't wanna feel a thing anymore, tired of beggin' for the things that I want, I'm over that Nexus One, now back to the Dinc2.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wondering if this new Sig is too big... Guessing so :/
> 
> You told me think about it, well I DID, and I don't wanna feel a thing anymore, tired of beggin' for the things that I want, I'm over that Nexus One, now back to the Dinc2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I primarily use the app, so whatever your SIG is, I don't have to look at it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Watching safe house

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## salas2324 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just vomited.... twice.

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S III


----------



## Android311 (Oct 1, 2012)

salas2324 said:


> Just vomited.... twice.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



:/ I hope you feel better 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainvision (Oct 1, 2012)

Just reading some izombie comics.. 


 { brvsn ~ CM7 on GT-I5500 ~ Tapatalk2 }


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 1, 2012)

salas2324 said:


> Just vomited.... twice.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



not sure whether to feel bad for you, or feel happy for you. not knowing what happened to you, i'll just say; drink some water and hope you dont get diarrhea lol


----------



## sniper (Oct 1, 2012)

Sitting in the parking lot not wanting to go in... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 1, 2012)

Waiting for my HTC Tytn 2 to arrive.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 2, 2012)

Listening to BlackMill.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Android311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking at the stars in the sky  

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cashyftw (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking for a good movie to end the night to... Fap! 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Looking for a good movie to end the night to... Fap!
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3

Click to collapse



21 Jump Street


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 2, 2012)

Crusing xda and listening to music.. Just also set a reminder so I won't miss the Sons of anarchy episode later or today 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Shram32 (Oct 2, 2012)

Listening to music

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fujisaki (Oct 2, 2012)

My English is poor


----------



## Nezys (Oct 2, 2012)

Searching a valid template for theme chooser and of course listening to music!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Repairingmy old N95 8GB. 
Water damage, broken camera and housing is broken :'(

BUT IT LIVES!

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 2, 2012)

Trying to bribe the clock into going faster.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 2, 2012)

Texting and XDA ing. Kinda wanna play Gran Turismo but I'm too lazy to fire up my PS3  


*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 2, 2012)

Finding some good movies to watch.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Finding some good movies to watch.
> 
> ________________________
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MIB 3 is an ok movie, but not the best. I reccomend The Three Stooges, its funny af. 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> MIB 3 is an ok movie, but not the best. I reccomend The Three Stooges, its funny af.
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



I just watched mib3 last month. 3 stooges 2012 movie is still in my hdd and i'm too lazy now to transfer it on my tab. 

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> I just watched mib3 last month. 3 stooges 2012 movie is still in my hdd and i'm too lazy now to transfer it on my tab.
> 
> ________________________
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should transfer it its awesome 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You should transfer it its awesome
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll just use wifi file explorer to transfer the movie. I don't want to interrupt my charging. Hehe. 

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 2, 2012)

Watching harassment kirk death of samurai

Sent from my ST27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Oct 2, 2012)

Watching tv and playing around on XDA on my off-day.

Sent using my HTC EVO 4G and a magic wand


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 2, 2012)

Playing bad piggies from the play store 

Trying to kill some time :banghead:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 2, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Playing bad piggies from the play store
> 
> Trying to kill some time :banghead:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



That game was so lame... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> That game is so lame...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> That game was so lame...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Lol it really is.. I'd be pissed as hell if they charged money for this 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## DARTHVAPOR (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm multi-tasking. Laying in bed with a really hot girl (my fiance), watching a really depressing movie about apartheid, reading XDA and smoking a bowl.

sent from the milky white chamber of my ROOR...


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 2, 2012)

DARTHVAPOR said:


> I'm multi-tasking. Laying in bed with a really hot girl (my fiance), watching a really depressing movie about apartheid, reading XDA and smoking a bowl.
> 
> sent from the milky white chamber of my ROOR...

Click to collapse



Stop the film and make some lurvee. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salas2324 (Oct 2, 2012)

Android311 said:


> :/ I hope you feel better
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











MRsf27 said:


> not sure whether to feel bad for you, or feel happy for you. not knowing what happened to you, i'll just say; drink some water and hope you dont get diarrhea lol

Click to collapse



Lol thanks guys! Just out of no where I wake up and throw up. I clean it up. Throw up again -__-. All is better .
I am now thinking about my birthday (Tomorrow)

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S III

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




nikzDHD said:


> Stop the film and make some lurvee.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Jbluna (Oct 3, 2012)

I really need to clean my laptop...




Any suggestions on what to use with these chicklet keys?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> I really need to clean my laptop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AirDuster...  and alcohol wipes...  pull the battery first...  when done...  huff the remaining AirDuster...  Have fun!


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Eating some grapes and drinking some grape juice.


----------



## TechGuy30263 (Oct 3, 2012)

Xda + bed= who needs a book to read before bed

Sent from my DROID3 using xda app-developers app on Page Plus


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 3, 2012)

TechGuy30263 said:


> Xda + bed= who needs a book to read before bed
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using xda app-developers app on Page Plus

Click to collapse



Be careful, you might wake up dead!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Alice Q Bird, I am a 43-year-old Golden Headed Amazon parrot.  I am watching the Detroit Tigers baseball game while my human is out walking the stupid Yorkey. 

I love Nuance's speech recognition, I can really hit the Internet these days. Before it was a real ***** typing with my beak.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 3, 2012)

Ordering some food, got a few beers. and waiting for the Sons of anarchy to come on... 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 3, 2012)

Heh, I didn't think you would believe me "on the Internet, nobody knows you are a dog" so I got my claws on my female human's Nexus 7 and took this:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

nothing...


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> nothing...

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

But really, im sitting here, debating if I should go get some beers. Thing is im broke ATM. Means i got to go all the way to the grocery store and pay with a check. Highly considering it though. This make me a degenerate?


----------



## werked (Oct 3, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> This make me a degenerate?

Click to collapse



Nope. :thumbup::thumbup:I'd do it if I had to.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> nothing...

Click to collapse



That's the spirit.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




LoopDoGG79 said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------
> 
> But really, im sitting here, debating if I should go get some beers. Thing is im broke ATM. Means i got to go all the way to the grocery store and pay with a check. Highly considering it though. This make me a degenerate?

Click to collapse



That's how I got through my 20s.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## nerdyessence (Oct 3, 2012)

Using the search box to find the answer to my question. And searching Craiglist to see if someone is willing to sell their unlimited data plan.

Phones: HTC Droid Incredible // HTC Rezound (current)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)

Desperately hoping this is real. 
http://twitpic.com/b0h5dz

If it is he appears to have ported it to the Transformer Prime as well. 

Sent from my Nobody Cares.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Desperately hoping this is real.
> http://twitpic.com/b0h5dz
> 
> If it is he appears to have ported it to the Transformer Prime as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



WebOS is amazing other than the lack of apps...

Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> WebOS is amazing other than the lack of apps...
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



Don't I know it. I practically went down with the ship. Longest year I owned a phone ever. 

Sent from my Nobody Cares.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Don't I know it. I practically went down with the ship. Longest year I owned a phone ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nobody Cares.

Click to collapse



I have a touchpad, and it truly is great, and the apps they have are great, but in it's current state it's pretty good, not even remotely close to Android tho  

Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

consoling a friend...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2012)

About to throw some riffs on my guitar. This is also the 10th day I'm planning to play PS3. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 3, 2012)

Debating whether to throw the printer out of the window or to set it on fire. May even decide to blow it up, just to be safe.


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

Set it on fire and then throw it out the window. Maybe it'll blow up upon impact with the ground. It's always best to cover all your bases when being destructive.

I'm kickin it with my girl n my dude Doc. Bout to go get free breakfast from a church in a minute. I should feel bad taking advantage of the churches but I love to eat for free. And I steal my toilet paper from McDonald's. You're always gonna eat and poop, might as well do both for free. Imagine the $$ you can save throughout a lifetime.


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Debating whether to throw the printer out of the window or to set it on fire. May even decide to blow it up, just to be safe.

Click to collapse



I know that feel, bro.


----------



## PlanDreaM (Oct 3, 2012)

Taking a dump.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 3, 2012)

Watching tv

my htc


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 3, 2012)

I found something better. Hydrochloric Acid.  Printer, you're dead!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> I found something better. Hydrochloric Acid.  Printer, you're dead!

Click to collapse



Ah, I see..... 






By "printer" you mean body  

Just don't do it in your bathtub 

Anybody watch Breaking Bad? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

sniper said:


> Anybody watch Breaking Bad?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Hmm... How good is it outta 10? Might add it to my list

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hmm... How good is it outta 10? Might add it to my list
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



It's definitely a 10/10 in my book 

It gets better and better and more exciting as you go along. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

sniper said:


> It's definitely a 10/10 in my book
> 
> It gets better and better and more exciting as you go along.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noted  
Added to my list of things to watch 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 3, 2012)

sniper said:


> Ah, I see.....
> 
> By "printer" you mean body
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a bathtub. 

Not since the Liquid Nitrogen Incident, anyway...


----------



## vijayid_94 (Oct 3, 2012)

I m standing in a mobile shop, accessing free wifi 


Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got back from breakfast and watchin the city tear down a house. I stole their gas can because i'm a lil bit gutter lol


----------



## stepie22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Waiting for faviorit TV show to start, browsing xda-developers 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 3, 2012)

Browsing xda, texting, and waiting for my brother to come pick me up.. 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 3, 2012)

Setting up home screen on SPB Shell 

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking for some bushnell binoculars online. There are cheap ones but i think their fakes.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2012)

XDA'ing, texting and waiting for this 'party' to end... I can't even do anything because I don't want my relatives to see the mark in my neck...

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> XDA'ing, texting and waiting for this 'party' to end... I can't even do anything because I don't want my relatives to see the mark in my neck...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Web? What did you do to your neck?


Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 3, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Web? What did you do to your neck?
> 
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



He's been bitten, NOW he's infected, none the less NOW we have to kill him. 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just woke up sitting in bed watching the morning news, the temperature is already 25 degrees celcius at 10am and it's sounds like there's a hurricane outside. Hoping no fires get started today :/

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## GuestD0701 (Oct 4, 2012)

Uuhh duuuhhhh I'm on here feeding my addiction to Android. :what:

Sent from my Aokp'd Grouper using Franco's r16 kernel


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 4, 2012)

"Preparing" for the presidential debates.


----------



## shanman-2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wondering what my dreams are going to be tonight,  after more than 30 years smoking the weed and nearly a month off it. They have been vivid up to now ....

sent from my head...


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 4, 2012)

Trying to spread the message of the unstoppable force called "Team Romney"

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Trying to spread the message of the unstoppable force called "Team Romney"
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## sniper (Oct 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Trying to spread the message of the unstoppable force called "Team Romney"
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I keep seeing this in my head when I look at the tv  haha






Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## werked (Oct 4, 2012)

Watching the presidential debate.... Still plan on voting for Kermit the frog. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## casper846969 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got south park on 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boycotshirts (Oct 4, 2012)

Watching the presidential debate having less and less faith in the capability of our political system. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Oct 4, 2012)

Mmm.... Brownies 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 4, 2012)

boycotshirts said:


> Watching the presidential debate having less and less faith in the capability of our political system.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So sad but, ^^this^^

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jbluna (Oct 4, 2012)

boycotshirts said:


> Watching the presidential debate having less and less faith in the capability of our political system.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lost all hope with bush

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 4, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Web? What did you do to your neck?
> 
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



I did nothing! Hickeys! 

I'm reading math while drinking my morning coffee. I really should started reading earlier... Wait, why am I in XDA?! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Realizing that the date this thread was born was on 16th November 2010, 04:41 PM
And still alive :silly::cyclops:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Realizing that the date this thread was born was on 16th November 2010, 04:41 PM
> 
> And still alive :silly::cyclops:

Click to collapse



happy threadday 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## aVirginGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm working 600$ / month and crying at the same time.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 4, 2012)

aVirginGirl said:


> I'm working 600$ / month and crying at the same time.

Click to collapse



Slave working? 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 4, 2012)

I should be studying...


----------



## TheArc (Oct 4, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> I should be studying...

Click to collapse




We have holidays so bye bye study welcome cod


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 4, 2012)

krishneelg3 said:


> We have holidays so bye bye study welcome cod

Click to collapse



No holidays here till christmas


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in school.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App. (≧▽≦)/~┴┴


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 4, 2012)

Out at sea with work 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## projekt06 (Oct 4, 2012)

Testing my new signature... fail:banghead:


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 4, 2012)

facebooking


----------



## abnah (Oct 4, 2012)

Waiting for a parcel.


----------



## huggs (Oct 4, 2012)

Just woke up. Bout to wake the gf and go get breakfast :good:


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 4, 2012)

Watching my uncle work on his motorcycle.. I don't think he is too happy that his spike handle bar grip cut into his car.. The cussing has started lmao

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## aVirginGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Slave working?
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Nope. I'm a web-programmer, but in my city 600$ it's actually even good, but at all it's nothing.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 4, 2012)

aVirginGirl said:


> Nope. I'm a web-programmer, but in my city 600$ it's actually even good, but at all it's nothing.

Click to collapse



In Australia at least $3000 a month would be considered..... "OK"...... 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## werked (Oct 4, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> In Australia at least $3000 a month would be considered..... "OK"......
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Not good in my parts.... Net, maybe. 







aVirginGirl said:


> Nope. I'm a web-programmer, but in my city 600$ it's actually even good, but at all it's nothing.

Click to collapse



Ouch!! My rent alone is 1400....I'd be screwed.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 4, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> In Australia at least $3000 a month would be considered..... "OK"......
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



If you're a Tassy, but try that in Sydney!
"Root your Android for a fiver?" .....rattle rattle of the begging cup....


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Watching the first 10mins of dirty harry magnum force.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Watching the presidential debate.... Still plan on voting for Kermit the frog. :beer::thumbup:

Click to collapse



I'm keeping my tradition of writing in my vote. Texas is a given to vote Republican, we don't even get political ads here. Waste of money for both sides. I like it. 

Did you know Mr Potato Head gets the something like 10% of the vote in Idaho for president. Heard that back in high school when I was researching for govt class.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm keeping my tradition of writing in my vote. Texas is a given to vote Republican, we don't even get political ads here. Waste of money for both sides. I like it.
> 
> Did you know Mr Potato Head gets the something like 10% of the vote in Idaho for president. Heard that back in high school when I was researching for govt class.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I'm voting democrat for the first time, ever. Recently joined a labor union and my current job depends on Obama being re-elected. I'd rather not have to find a new job anytime soon. This one pays well 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> I'm voting democrat for the first time, ever. Recently joined a labor union and my current job depends on Obama being re-elected. I'd rather not have to find a new job anytime soon. This one pays well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



How is that? What job do you have that depends on any person being a president? 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 4, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> No holidays here till christmas

Click to collapse



What about Thanksgiving? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What about Thanksgiving?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Halloween!!! 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## androidlover879 (Oct 4, 2012)

Going to bed good night to all 

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 4, 2012)

Watching futurama with my sweetie

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Watching futurama with my sweetie
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rub her belly and give her treats. She'll love you forever. Just don't let her chase cars. Never ends well.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## kiran143143 (Oct 4, 2012)

Trying to sleep......   
Thing about tomorrow...

Sent from my ST25a using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 4, 2012)

Resident Evil 6

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Oct 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Resident Evil 6
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



So is the game already out for around the world or for certain countries only?

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 4, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> So is the game already out for around the world or for certain countries only?
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse




I'm guessing it should be since the US versions are almost always last to get released.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Oct 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> I'm guessing it should be since the US versions are almost always last to get released.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Time to get it too then!

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## aVirginGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> In Australia at least $3000 a month would be considered..... "OK"......
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Adopt me. I' d be the happiest in the world.


----------



## crazymister (Oct 4, 2012)

Listening to a jam session while reading and replying to XDA

Did I help?  Then please don't forget to press the thanks button.

Is your question solved? Then mark your question solved in your title.

Sent from my Xperia T using XDA Premium.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sitting at work playing mw3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

Making carnitas, tomatilo salsa and pinto beans.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Making carnitas, tomatilo salsa and pinto beans.

Click to collapse



You're married right? 

If not........


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

pandora....  slammin energy drinks...  might nap...


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're married right?
> 
> If not........

Click to collapse



LOL nope not married....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

help me decide....  XDA, watch Immortals 2nd time, or The Hunger Games, or a nap...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 5, 2012)

Xda!! !

But if you're in the mood to watch : Definitely hunger games


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

werked said:


> LOL nope not married....

Click to collapse



well howdy lil lady



BNaughty said:


> help me decide....  XDA, watch Immortals 2nd time, or The Hunger Games, or a nap...

Click to collapse



watch hunger games, wanna know if it's any good from a person who didn't read the book


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> well howdy lil lady
> 
> 
> 
> watch hunger games, wanna know if it's any good from a person who didn't read the book

Click to collapse



What do people who have read the books tell you?? I've read them.... Just curious if they had the same thoughts I did about the movie.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> If you're a Tassy, but try that in Sydney!
> "Root your Android for a fiver?" .....rattle rattle of the begging cup....

Click to collapse



Lolololol! Yeah true tassie is alot cheaper. $240 a week rent with water views in a 3 bedroom house 

Atm sitting in town bought to head to GP for druuugggsss! Silly spinal problems

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

werked said:


> What do people who have read the books tell you?? I've read them.... Just curious if they had the same thoughts I did about the movie.

Click to collapse



My ex coworkers (all women except one guy) read them. I have them on my nook waiting for me to read. But the thing that draws me away is it is mostly women who read the books. But it doesn't seem like a lady only type story. Thinking I'll catch up on the movie. I haven't heard anything from them about the movie. Maybe I'll message them on fb and see what they say. I did watch the dragon tattoo movies before they got popular in books in America with the Euro version of movies. I liked em. But no word from em about this movie.

What did you think about it?

Movie wise? For a person who hasn't read the book, and also for a person who might read the book(s) after he sees the movie?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a beer on the porch.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Jealous! 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> My ex coworkers (all women except one guy) read them. I have them on my nook waiting for me to read. But the thing that draws me away is it is mostly women who read the books. But it doesn't seem like a lady only type story. Thinking I'll catch up on the movie. I haven't heard anything from them about the movie. Maybe I'll message them on fb and see what they say. I did watch the dragon tattoo movies before they got popular in books in America with the Euro version of movies. I liked em. But no word from em about this movie.
> 
> What did you think about it?
> 
> Movie wise? For a person who hasn't read the book, and also for a person who might read the book(s) after he sees the movie?

Click to collapse



I think the movie was good.... Not as good as the book tho. The movie left alot to be desired when compared to the book. I'd say watch the movie first.... Or you'll be saying "that's not how that went down in the book". Yea, movie then book would be my recommendation.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Jealous!
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



What's stopping you from doing the same thing?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I think the movie was good.... Not as good as the book tho. The movie left alot to be desired when compared to the book. I'd say watch the movie first.... Or you'll be saying "that's not how that went down in the book". Yea, movie then book would be my recommendation.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Thank you



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's stopping you from doing the same thing?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



And dammit, why won't phone charge? I got thanks to spank out.

Oh and werked, if you didn't know, you get unlimited thanks on the app, but only 8 on the site on computer.


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Awesome! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, I figured that out a couple days ago. When I'm on xda its usually on the app.... Either my Nook tab or phone. Thanks!! 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

Busted out my Palm Pre. Downloading WebOS 1.4.5.
Apparently Preware is still up for anybody who remembers the homebrew community on the Pre.


----------



## sniper (Oct 5, 2012)

Just used my rusty old c4d skills to make this little animation  http://youtu.be/Vl-57U6f9o0

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, I figured that out a couple days ago. When I'm on xda its usually on the app.... Either my Nook tab or phone. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



what browser do you use for nook? cause doplhine won't let me write comments.I have stock broweser adn dolphine, and another that I can't remeber now

sorry, I'm drunk, I don't go back and spell chekc whne drunk

just type


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm waiting to get infracted...


----------



## sniper (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm waiting to get infracted...

Click to collapse



What did you do??? :what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm waiting to get infracted...

Click to collapse



If you go around butthurting people they're just going to sick this guy on you.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

sniper said:


> What did you do??? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



spoke my mind


----------



## stepie22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Trying to wake up, failing misrably , thanks autocorect , couldn't have typed this without you.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

Wishing I was sleep.. But that's impossible!.. For now just derping around with the Lost and Damned on the ps3

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 5, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Wishing I was sleep.. But that's impossible!..

Click to collapse





Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Re-reading a schlode of posts from tonight and wondering how it's all gonna look in the morning 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Hahaha I was thinking that when I was writing my post! 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Re-reading a schlode of posts from tonight and wondering how it's all gonna look in the morning
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Dontt worry. Learned its all cool Tull mtm or archer get involved. Then they're pretty understanding just stern.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## GuestD0701 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just read this http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/0...he-next-nexus-but-given-no-special-treatment/ 

Sent from my Aokp'd Grouper using Franco's r16 kernel


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thoroughly testing the new cm10 nightly since they fixed up a few things now  

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## gadasiu (Oct 5, 2012)

Trying to figure out why my launcher keeps FCing every boot.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 5, 2012)

Sitting on our front porch, watching five or six hummingbirds fight over four seats at our feeder.  A Roadrunner is camped out below, I think waiting for one of them to fall.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

Eating bourbon biscuits.
That's all that counts.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## hiej (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm uploading my first custom rom...

checking that all works fine eating cheese...


bye to all


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> what browser do you use for nook? cause doplhine won't let me write comments.I have stock broweser adn dolphine, and another that I can't remeber now
> 
> sorry, I'm drunk, I don't go back and spell chekc whne drunk
> 
> just type

Click to collapse



Haha. Well, honestly, idk.... I'm running cm7. I've never thought to check lol, but I did a browser check and got conflicting results....Most say Safari haha so idk. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imilleson (Oct 5, 2012)

Loving paranoid android by 360 Productions . Testing Hybrid DPI And PX sizes for different apps 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Haha. Well, honestly, idk.... I'm running cm7. I've never thought to check lol, but I did a browser check and got conflicting results....Most say Safari haha so idk.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha my nook is stock. Updated itself and lost root.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## werked (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha my nook is stock. Updated itself and lost root.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I dual boot from sd card. I still boot into stock nook sometimes bc not all of my stuff/library shows up when I boot cm7.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2012)

I got my arc s running ice cream pureness.

I love softkeys!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 5, 2012)

BF3

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## stepie22 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am reading xda when I should have been asleep 4 hours ago . Curse you afternoon naps! 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Oct 6, 2012)

Sleeping


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

fixin to flash an update and smoke a newport... the best smokes ever invented...


----------



## sniper (Oct 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sleeping

Click to collapse



You post on xda in your sleep? :what:

I'm on my way home from dinner  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> fixin to flash an update and smoke a newport... the best smokes ever invented...

Click to collapse



And perfect, albeit expensive, for insulating your house!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And perfect, albeit expensive, for insulating your house!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



no clue why...  but your comment reminded me of this picture...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> no clue why...  but your comment reminded me of this picture...

Click to collapse



That's my house!


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 6, 2012)

Watching Family Guns


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Oct 6, 2012)

Watching Taken!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vijayid_94 (Oct 6, 2012)

Feeding my cow

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 6, 2012)

Finished my trolling on xda for a couple hours. Bout to make some homemade burgers 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Trying to figure out whether or not I can still root my new HTC One X. And I haven't even received it yet. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## TechZer0 (Oct 6, 2012)

Downloading Jellytime R15 as I'm getting ready to go to work. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> This is Alice Q Bird, I am a 43-year-old Golden Headed Amazon parrot.  I am watching the Detroit Tigers baseball game while my human is out walking the stupid Yorkey.
> 
> I love Nuance's speech recognition, I can really hit the Internet these days. Before it was a real ***** typing with my beak.

Click to collapse



Snowflake the cockatiel says welcome....just stay off my damn perch.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 6, 2012)

Watching Friends


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 6, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> Watching Friends

Click to collapse



Good idea ! :good: :highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I've just finished watching The Number 23, so I'm gonna roam around xda for a bit and see what's happening 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 6, 2012)

Green mile is on tonight.. Havent seen it for like 6 years..   but I'm too exhausted to watch it -  might download it somedsy...  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 6, 2012)

Watching Angels & Demons. 

I love the OST, it's amazing. The film is good, too.


----------



## Samak (Oct 6, 2012)

Going to bed


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 7, 2012)

UF!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

Bout to finish dinner.

I made a beef sausage chili. Seared the sausage and jalapenos in bacon renderings. Added spices, kidney beans, and tomato sauce. Just waiting on the jalepeno sweet honey cornbread to finish. Smoking a cig outside. 52F outside. Perfect weather for some home cooked goodness. Gawd dayum ima good cook!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

Watching Resident Evil Apocalypse and then Resident Evil Afterlife right afterwards. I've got my next few hours set


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bout to finish dinner.
> 
> I made a beef sausage chili. Seared the sausage and jalapenos in bacon renderings. Added spices, kidney beans, and tomato sauce. Just waiting on the jalepeno sweet honey cornbread to finish. Smoking a cig outside. 52F outside. Perfect weather for some home cooked goodness. Gawd dayum ima good cook!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhgggggghhhhhh *H. Simpson*

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 7, 2012)

Eating. Maybe watch a movie later or read the Calc book I just picked up today.


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 7, 2012)

Taking a break from debugging a shell script.  'Tis very frustrating.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cranking Mt. Eden while cleaning the house, taking regular breaks to troll XDA :thumbup:

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.


I feel like I've typed this before.


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 7, 2012)

Listening to some Röyksopp whilst trolling XDA looking for info on the HTC One X 2.20.XXX root / S-OFF progress.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a beer on the porch.
> 
> 
> I feel like I've typed this before.

Click to collapse



I feel like I'm jealous again. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> I feel like I'm jealous again.
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



One of these days, I'm gonna post the same thing, and your response will be "Me too!"


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna post the same thing, and your response will be "Me too!"

Click to collapse



Hahaha just need to build a porch 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Hahaha just need to build a porch
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Save money...sit on someone else's!  Its not like I said its my porch...(even though it is).  Cmon, do I have to think of everything??

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Save money...sit on someone else's!  Its not like I said its my porch...(even though it is).  Cmon, do I have to think of everything??
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hahaha well the neighbours are moving out next week and they have a decent porch might jump the fence with a eski in one hand a carton of smokes in the other 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Hahaha well the neighbours are moving out next week and they have a decent porch might jump the fence with a eski in one hand a carton of smokes in the other
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



That's the spirit!  lol


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the spirit!  lol

Click to collapse



Plus extension cord haul over the 52" flat screen, Sony muteki sound system coffee table.... Ah bugger it! may as well live there and become a squatter 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Plus extension cord haul over the 52" flat screen, Sony muteki sound system coffee table.... Ah bugger it! may as well live there and become a squatter
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Do eeeeet!


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do eeeeet!

Click to collapse



Hahaha for some reason you reminded me of this.... 
Edit: won't let me upload lol
Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Hahaha for some reason you reminded me of this....
> Edit: won't let me upload lol
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



all your link does is direct me to Google Search....awkward.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 7, 2012)

Recovering from a hangover and about to make some coffee, but too exhausted to do it... So yeah, basic Sunday morning, I slept like 2 hours last night so at least I'mma get sleep early tonight... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> all your link does is direct me to Google Search....awkward.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk won't let me upload :/ it was schwarzenegger screaming get to the chopper! NNOOOOOOWWWW!!! 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Recovering from a hangover and about to make some coffee, but too exhausted to do it... So yeah, basic Sunday morning, I slept like 2 hours last night so at least I'mma get sleep early tonight...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Lemonaid works well too  


Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Tapatalk won't let me upload :/ it was schwarzenegger screaming get to the chopper! NNOOOOOOWWWW!!!
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



To the best of my knowledge, there;s no chopper on Earth that could fly you from Australia to San Diego, CA anyway.....so it's all good.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> To the best of my knowledge, there;s no chopper on Earth that could fly you from Australia to San Diego, CA anyway.....so it's all good.

Click to collapse



If only though. I live in the @$$ end of Australia where it's always cold and bitter. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

Currently eating dinner while watching the Julian assange story. This guys a legen

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## werked (Oct 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Currently eating dinner while watching the Julian assange story. This guys a legen
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Enemy of the United States.... As a veteran, I don't have a lot of positive things to say about him.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------
> 
> I'd still like to know his story....

Click to collapse



Enemy? He hacked the government networks and released information that they were keeping from the public eye. Unless you work for the government many many people see him as a patriot. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 7, 2012)

This is not the place for such a discussion. Thanks. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## werked (Oct 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> This is not the place for such a discussion. Thanks.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



My apologies.... I knew better.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

werked said:


> My apologies.... I knew better.

Click to collapse



Admission of guilt. ATTACK!


----------



## don2012 (Oct 7, 2012)

Using iPad /browsing Xda in the bathroom lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 7, 2012)

Listening to Scorpions in my bed. I'd go to sleep ifi hadn't promised to Skype my friend soon... Two hours of sleep last night, I'm not feeling too energetic... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## huggs (Oct 7, 2012)

Just got back from lunch @ church. Spam OT, then go to my girl's dad's house for a while


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 7, 2012)

don2012 said:


> Using iPad /browsing Xda in the bathroom lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Thats one of the best places to browse XDA, oh and set records on games.. You should see me playing BF 3 while I'm in the bathroom :laugh:


----------



## barosz92 (Oct 7, 2012)

i'm writting a spam message on xda :]


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 7, 2012)

roccatkone said:


> Making 10 posts spam and being reported.

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## don2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Thats one of the best places to browse XDA, oh and set records on games.. You should see me playing BF 3 while I'm in the bathroom :laugh:

Click to collapse



LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

Finding out this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Reporting warez

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 8, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Finding out this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your kidney's are leaking proteins? 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. Have had Nephrotic Syndrome for 3 and a half years. Having a very minor relapse. Just have to bump up the meds slightly. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 8, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Yeah. Have had Nephrotic Syndrome for 3 and a half years. Having a very minor relapse. Just have to bump up the meds slightly.
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Are you taking Lisinopril?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## taifuller (Oct 8, 2012)

Just learning about this thread. 

Hope your kidneys get well. No joke intended

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Are you taking Lisinopril?
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



No my current treatment is prednisone and cyclosporin. I'm a bit of a special case. Oldest person in my state to have ongoing treatment and one of the oldest in Australia to undergo previous treatments I've had. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

But if Lisinopril is anything like perindapril then yes. Blood pressure meds

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a beer on the porch.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



This is getting stupid. Suicidal thoughts from over-bearing jealousy 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> But if Lisinopril is anything like perindapril then yes. Blood pressure meds
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The real kicker is, I have never lied when posting that.  After we put the kids to bed at 8PM California time, I go out to the porch with a beer and smoke.  Notice all my posts are at about 8:30.  I'm a regemented guy.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Watching good bad and the ugly

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The real kicker is, I have never lied when posting that.  After we put the kids to bed at 8PM California time, I go out to the porch with a beer and smoke.  Notice all my posts are at about 8:30.  I'm a regemented guy.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good routine. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

Attempting to stay awake.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Sounds like a good routine.
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Yeah, it works.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/getStarted/intro/definition.html


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

trymenot said:


> playing cyber crime

Click to collapse



Reporting noobs

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## don2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

In English tuitions literature....lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 8, 2012)

Sitting on mah couch and drinking some delicious coffee after a hard day. Also Skyping lon my couch. With my phone. With a girl! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 8, 2012)

Playing Vendetta Online

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sitting on mah couch and drinking some delicious coffee after a hard day. Also Skyping lon my couch. With my phone. With a girl!
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Just got off the phone... To a girl  now lying in bed sleepless again while doing my usual trolling of the s2 forums 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## don2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

Back in the bathroom browsing xda lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 8, 2012)

Working on my apartment. They're inspecting today and tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## farhatbamadhaj (Oct 8, 2012)

Going to sleep.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 8, 2012)

Going through the Hell that is trying to activate a new phone on Sprint.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

Burning good and watching We Are Legion. Thank to Boborone who let me know its streaming now. I'm so pumped, I've got chill bumps everywhere right now.


----------



## Cognac_Sipper (Oct 8, 2012)

Wondering why my wiffi is not connecting with new cna rom

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Cognac_Sipper said:


> Wondering why my wiffi is not connecting with new cna rom
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bad flash. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 8, 2012)

Cognac_Sipper said:


> Wondering why my wiffi is not connecting with new cna rom
> 
> Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably because of the same reason why you posted in here with less than ten posts.

Which is because you failed to read and follow the instuctions correctly


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Oct 8, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Probably because of the same reason why you posted in here with less than ten posts.
> 
> Which is because you failed to read and follow the instuctions correctly

Click to collapse



Lmao ouch

Sent From My AospX Glacier Via Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sitting here smh laughing at my brother.. He has a charger in every car, room, at work to get through the day on his Iphone 5 lol smh.. Glad I only gotta charge once a day :screwy:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

Im checking out my Thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1844199


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Catching up on threads...


----------



## jfriend33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching the new New Normal 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Oct 9, 2012)

Dosing myself with something to make me sleep. Worked all night last night and slept all day.... Now I have to sleep bc I have to work tomorrow morning. Ugh.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Posting that Snowflake is still getting better. Her improvement is slow but noticeable. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Posting that Snowflake is still getting better. Her improvement is slow but noticeable.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ZOMG what happened to her? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## don2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

Taking a dump! 















Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 9, 2012)

What I'm I doing right now? Well it's 2am and I just finished cleaning the toilet. Why am I cleaning the toilet at 2am you may ask? Well I was just heading to bed and was pretty tired. I went to take a leak and as I was standing there I felt something land on my head. I went to brush it off and saw a large spider crawling up my arm. I instantly started frantically thrashing about to get it off. It landed on the ground and I stomped on it. And for the last 30min I've being cleaning my own urine off the ground and walls..... :banghead:

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## altspeed (Oct 9, 2012)

Screwing off playing with my bionic at werk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> ZOMG what happened to her?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



She had zinc poisoning. About a five or six weeks ago. She was in the animal hospital for a week.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geekygrl (Oct 9, 2012)

It's 03:47 and I am at work jumping between here, actual work, and THIS!!

http://www.redbullstratos.com/the-mission/launch-progress/?q=%23livejump?q=%23livejump

CANNOT WAIT :laugh::victory::good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

reading threads...  not posting yet...  until now...


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> reading threads...  not posting yet...  until now...

Click to collapse



Lurker noob says huh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lurker noob says what
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



huh?  lol


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

What 

Look above 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching Scorpion King 2 : Rise of a Warrior


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching my brother fail miserably at trying to root his GS III 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Learning programing with dream of being a developer  & listening to music :fingers-crossed:


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 10, 2012)

Just finished up some work.. Now crusing xda and waiting for the Sons of anarchy to come on 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

SPIDER-7 said:


> Learning programing with dream of being a developer  & listening to music :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



What are you learning







/*!
 * Hello world! application
 * 
 * \file hello.cpp
 */

#include <iostream>
#include <vector>
#include <algorithm>
#include <functional>
#include <cassert>

/*!
 * Dispay message.
 */
void displayMessage();

/*!
 * Sentence type
 *
 * Type of sentence, used to decide how to terminate sentence.
 */
enum ESentenceType {
    eStatement,
    eExclamation,
    sQuestion,
    eCommand
};

/*!
 * Utility class to prevent unintended copying of class instances.
 */
class nonCopyable {
protected:
    nonCopyable() {
    }

    ~nonCopyable() {
    }

private:
    nonCopyable(const nonCopyable&);
    const nonCopyable& operator=(const nonCopyable&);
};

/*!
 * Utility function to obtain punctuation mark to end sentence
 * of specified type.
 */
inline char getPunctionMark(ESentenceType sentenceType) {
    char puncMark = '.';
    switch(sentenceType) {
        case eStatement  : puncMark = '.'; break;
        case eExclamation: puncMark = '!'; break;
        case sQuestion   : puncMark = '?'; break;
        case eCommand    : puncMark = '.'; break;
        default: {
            // should never get here
            assert(false);
        }
    }
    return puncMark;
}

/*!
 * Utility class for creation of instances.
 */
template<typename TElem>
class Creatable {
protected:
    Creatable() {
    }

    virtual ~Creatable() {
        clear();
    }

public:
    static TElem* create() {
        TElem* e = new TElem;
        return e;
    }

    void free() {
        delete this;
    }

    virtual void clear() {
    }
};

template<typename TElem, typename TParam>
class CreatableParam {
protected:
    CreatableParam() {
    }

    virtual ~CreatableParam() {
    }

public:
    static TElem* create(TParam p) {
        TElem* e = new TElem;
        e->initialize(p);
        return e;
    }

    void free() {
        finalize();
        delete this;
    }

    virtual void initialize(TParam /*p*/) {
    }

    virtual void finalize() {
        clear();
    }

    virtual void clear() {
    }
};

/*!
 * Base class for displayable content
 */
class DisplayElem
: public nonCopyable {
protected:
    DisplayElem() {
    }

    virtual ~DisplayElem() {
    }

public:
    virtual void display(std:stream& os) const = 0;
};

/*!
 * STL algorithm for displaying elements
 */
class Displayer
: public std::unary_function<void, const DisplayElem*> {
private:
    std:stream& m_os;
    char   m_sep;
    size_t m_count;

public:
    Displayer(std:stream& os, char sep = '\0')
    : m_os(os)
    , m_sep(sep)
    , m_count(0) {
    }

    ~Displayer() {
    }

    void operator()(const DisplayElem* e) {
        if(('\0' != m_sep) && (0 < m_count)) {
            m_os << m_sep;
        }
        e->display(m_os);
        ++m_count;
    }
};

/*!
 * STL algorithm for freeing display elements
 */
template <typename TElem>
class Freer
: public std::unary_function<void, TElem*> {
public:
    void operator()(TElem* e) {
        e->free();
    }
};

/*!
 * Display element for letter.
 *
 * The letter is the fundamental element: it has no substructure.
 */
class Letter
: public DisplayElem
, public CreatableParam<Letter, char> {
private:
    char m_ch;

protected:
    /*virtual*/ ~Letter() {
    }

public:
    Letter() : m_ch('\0') {
    }

    void initialize(char ch) {
        m_ch = ch;
    }

    void finalize() {
        m_ch = '\0';
    }

    void display(std:stream& os) const {
        os << m_ch;
        // no endLetter()
    }
};

/*!
 * Display element for word.
 *
 * A word is a sequence of letters.
 */
class Word
: public DisplayElem
, public Creatable<Word> {
private:
    std::vector<Letter*> m_letters;

protected:
    /*virtual*/ ~Word() {
        clear();
    }

public:
    Word() {
    }

    void clear() {
        std::for_each(m_letters.begin(), m_letters.end(), Freer<Letter>());
        m_letters.clear();
    }

    void addLetter(Letter* s) {
        m_letters.push_back(s);
    }

    /*virtual*/ void display(std:stream& os) const {
        std::for_each(m_letters.begin(), m_letters.end(), Displayer(os));
        // no endLetter()
    }
};

/*!
 * Display element for sentence.
 *
 * A sentence is a sequence of words.
 */
class Sentence
: public DisplayElem
, public CreatableParam<Sentence, ESentenceType> {
private:
    std::vector<Word*> m_words;

    ESentenceType m_sentenceType;

protected:
    /*virtual*/ ~Sentence() {
        clear();
    }

    void endSentence(std:stream& os) const {
        const char puncMark = getPunctionMark(m_sentenceType);
        os << puncMark;
    }

public:
    Sentence()
    : m_sentenceType(eStatement) {
    }

    void initialize(ESentenceType sentenceType) {
        m_sentenceType = sentenceType;
    }

    void finalize() {
        m_sentenceType = eStatement;
    }

    void clear() {
        std::for_each(m_words.begin(), m_words.end(), Freer<Word>());
        m_words.clear();
    }

    void addWord(Word* w) {
        m_words.push_back(w);
    }

    void display(std:stream& os) const {
        std::for_each(m_words.begin(), m_words.end(), Displayer(os, ' '));
        endSentence(os);
    }
};

/*!
 * Display element for message.
 *
 * A message is a sequence of sentences.
 */
class Message
: public DisplayElem
, public Creatable<Message> {
private:
    std::vector<Sentence*> m_sentences;

protected:
    /*virtual*/ ~Message() {
        clear();
    }

    void endMessage(std:stream& os) const {
        os << std::endl;
    }

public:
    Message() {
    }

    void clear() {
        std::for_each(m_sentences.begin(), m_sentences.end(), Freer<Sentence>());
        m_sentences.clear();
    }

    void addSentence(Sentence* s) {
        m_sentences.push_back(s);
    }

    void display(std:stream& os) const {
        std::for_each(m_sentences.begin(), m_sentences.end(), Displayer(os, ' '));
        endMessage(os);
    }
};

/*!
 * Main entrance point.
 */
int main() {
    displayMessage();
    return 0;
}

/*!
 * Display message.
 */
void displayMessage() {
    Word* first_word = Word::create();
    first_word->addLetter(Letter::create('H'));
    first_word->addLetter(Letter::create('e'));
    first_word->addLetter(Letter::create('l'));
    first_word->addLetter(Letter::create('l'));
    first_word->addLetter(Letter::create('o'));

    Word* second_word = Word::create();
    second_word->addLetter(Letter::create('w'));
    second_word->addLetter(Letter::create('o'));
    second_word->addLetter(Letter::create('r'));
    second_word->addLetter(Letter::create('l'));
    second_word->addLetter(Letter::create('d'));

    Sentence* sentence = Sentence::create(eExclamation);
    sentence->addWord(first_word);
    sentence->addWord(second_word);

    Message* message = Message::create();
    message->addSentence(sentence);

    message->display(std::cout);

    message->free();
    // sentences, etc freed by parent
}


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> What are you learning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you 
App FCed when I shown content so I had to use web view instead :/


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn you
> App FCed when I shown content so I had to use web view instead :/

Click to collapse



Try downloading moar ram

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Oct 10, 2012)

Trying to edit some java to implement a 4G toggle... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 10, 2012)

Watching _50/50_ again and putting off Calc and Physics for as long as possible


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 10, 2012)

Watching the Detroit Tigers hopefully nail the series down.  Oh, and happy that I have all those years of Calculus behind me. 

~~~ Sent from my 1986 Motorola brick using a strong wind and a lot of luck. Don't break my luck and I promise not to break wind. ~~~


----------



## the playa! (Oct 10, 2012)

Booty Homework...


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

Heading to court to see if my buddy gets out prison :/

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## don2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

Going to examination center....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 10, 2012)

Watching the room

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Watching the room
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Wut?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 10, 2012)

Updating to 4.1.2. Ah the joys of owning a Nexus device.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a beer on the porch.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You too eh?

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

dropzeroc said:


> You too eh?
> 
> Sent from my C5170 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Something I always do after the kids are in bed.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Something I always do after the kids are in bed.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Likewise.

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## ktmman (Oct 10, 2012)

Sitting on a forklift wishing I was fishing...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

dropzeroc said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Sent from my C5170 using xda premium

Click to collapse



OCD ftw!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Trying to find a truly worthy post to give my 700th thank to. It needs to be brilliant though


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Trying to find a truly worthy post to give my 700th thank to. It needs to be brilliant though

Click to collapse



Good luck!

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Trying to find a truly worthy post to give my 700th thank to. It needs to be brilliant though

Click to collapse


----------



## Android311 (Oct 10, 2012)

In bed about to go to sleep 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 10, 2012)

learning how to make some android apps so i can push out some live wallpapers and maybe home launchers and some useful apps


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 10, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> learning how to make some android apps so i can push out some live wallpapers and maybe home launchers and some useful apps

Click to collapse



Trust me. Home launcher making = PITA


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Watching my sister's cat roll around on the floor like an idiot

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 10, 2012)

Making tuna mayo pasta. Me and the missus are hungry! 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 2, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## amosljl1995 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm studying for my O level national exams but I'm addicted to XDA!
Damn you XDA!!! Haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AHoneycutt (Oct 10, 2012)

In my room listening to spotify about to get dressed for work

Sent from my R800x using xda app-developers app


----------



## rmdz019 (Oct 10, 2012)

On the toilet answering this post....

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Oct 10, 2012)

Eat my Smartphone XD

Sorry if my english is very very bad because i'm still bocah XD


----------



## leikamkei (Oct 10, 2012)

Here surfing the OT forum in school eating massive poo and skipping a class because the professor sucks.


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 10, 2012)

typing...


----------



## blade30p (Oct 10, 2012)

Grafting like a bastard

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)

Im just checking up on my Threads 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1926500

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1918426

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1844199


----------



## don2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

Going. Mad about my phone 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

10+aest 4:30am drunk as a nit just opened a $480 8 year old limited edition dark rum. And he the night is early 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

---------- Post added at 03:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------




don2012 said:


> Going. Mad about my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf 933fps steroidal phone much? 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## don2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> 10+aest 4:30am drunk as a nit just opened a $480 8 year old limited edition dark rum. And he the night is early
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no ideal check my thread by the it's scoring 33000 in quadrant standard benchmark app


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

Getting ready to go to sleep, my leg is killing me right now (played handball for the first time today and it got a little rough)

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## hedwig34 (Oct 11, 2012)

#FBGT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Oct 11, 2012)

hedwig34 said:


> #FBGT
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All day erry day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klownkillah (Oct 11, 2012)

*I am*

sitting at work.....

...Filling up my Nexus7 with zero data in order to trigger trim using the following command:

dd if=/dev/zero of=/storage/sdcard0/deleteme bs=64k ; rm /storage/sdcard0/deleteme


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 11, 2012)

Getting hungry watching man v food

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

Realizing that even the Nexus device forums are full of noobs. It's an epidemic.


----------



## Sparx639 (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Realizing that even the Nexus device forums are full of noobs. It's an epidemic.

Click to collapse



It buuuuuuurrrrrrnnnnssss lol

Sparx639


----------



## BayuDroidz (Oct 11, 2012)

In a Disaster Recovery Meeting :silly:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 11, 2012)

Installing sdk manager 2.3.3 api10

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking for a ROM that won't lock up on the first boot.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Drinkin Red Bull poppin sleep pills, watchin TV, browsing XDA...


----------



## sara.mcdowell (Oct 11, 2012)

right now listening music in the garden and surfing is going on.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Oct 11, 2012)

Heading out to do some fishing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 11, 2012)

Trying to figure out my move to upgrade.. Either sprint buy back (rip off) 

Or put phone on ebay and get a cheap temporary phone to avoid fees while not having my daily phone 

Man I gotta Learn how to work ebay too :banghead:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## DeathmonkeyGTX (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm on the toilet 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## abissel22 (Oct 11, 2012)

In US History class. Our grades are being told to us before we get progress reports. I have an 80.00%

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## domini99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its going to be a nice weekend...:sly:



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ronypony (Oct 11, 2012)

Driving truck and reading xda

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Oct 11, 2012)

ronypony said:


> Driving truck and reading xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fail :thumbdown: not cool.


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 11, 2012)

Posting on xda and working with cocos2dx


----------



## sniper (Oct 11, 2012)

At school, it's about to start :thumbdown:..... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 11, 2012)

Sitting in union station at the cafe.. Very peaceful

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Oct 11, 2012)

Composing a song. Now that's relaxing.

Sent from my toaster

yea...my username sucks...deal with it...


----------



## soclean (Oct 11, 2012)

Driving on interstate 5 going back home from San Bernardino to Sacramento.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 11, 2012)

Listening to some BO.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Suresh_k (Oct 11, 2012)

Thinking to flash a safe kernal

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting in bed eating cookies and thinking. This place reminds me of basic training all over again.... Mass punishment, not cool.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 12, 2012)

Come on pookie let's burn this mother****** down!!!!!!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 12, 2012)

Dealing with a hangover after a 2 day bender 3.30pm and still not willing to move from this bed

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

dell hackintosh for my niece...


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

Boring lecture in university about safety at work or something.. It started at 10:15 - I have to sit here till 5:30 :victory: :crying: 
Might watch some Friends


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 12, 2012)

wondering which off topic to get involved in seeing as my favourite has gone

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> wondering which off topic to get involved in seeing as my favourite has gone
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse




Confession thread? :laugh:


----------



## haramizuki (Oct 12, 2012)

Blogging and looking for a new manga to read


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Boring lecture in university about safety at work or something.. It started at 10:15 - I have to sit here till 5:30 :victory: :crying:
> Might watch some Friends

Click to collapse



3 Hours and 20 minutes left, my laptop has juice left for 2 hours and 50 minutes.. that's 30 minutes I'll actually have to listen to this s**t


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 12, 2012)

Resting my eyes after playing fps games.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Resting my eyes after playing fps games.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wish I could play some BF3 right now  but I thought I wouldn't find a power socket in here so I left my power adaptor and mouse at home.. :silly:

Rofl only ~24 students from my study group left after the brake we had 20 mins ago


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 12, 2012)

Watching the movie "Choke" pretty damn funny

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 12, 2012)

Waiting for breakfast to finish and playing some gta

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting waiting on the auto parts store to open. When I worked retail I always hated people like me waiting at the door 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Joven2468 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just flashed ICS onto my Desire HD...and reverted back to GB... didnt like ICS that much lol !!


----------



## nip_miniw (Oct 12, 2012)

Flashing my wave 3 with my custom rom :good:


----------



## blade30p (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting next to a gorgeous little brunette waiting for a train to Swansea. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Gettin twisted again...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 12, 2012)

Watching captain american movie. I hope it's good.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Watching captain american movie. I hope it's good.
> 
> ________________________
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's good...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 12, 2012)

Test driving my new rom. Looking good so far. About to watch the latest episode of The Big Bang Theory. Finally a boring Friday... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 12, 2012)

Doing a huge favor for the girlfriend. Hopefully she'll let me see her naked later! *highfive*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 12, 2012)

Bout to eat some eggs n cheese in a tortilla and go to bed. Its been a long day already.....


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 12, 2012)

Typing 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still gettin twisted...


----------



## Teraclips (Oct 12, 2012)

Feeling like crap @work

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 12, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Doing a huge favor for the girlfriend. Hopefully she'll let me see her naked later! *highfive*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a trap! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## korgndm (Oct 12, 2012)

Just sitting on the can reading whatever is going on here at XDA 

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium


----------



## Sur2eaL (Oct 12, 2012)

korgndm said:


> Just sitting on the can reading whatever is going on here at XDA
> 
> Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium

Click to collapse



X2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Drinking coffee....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Having a cig then planning on sorting my sig out.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 12, 2012)

Butt break at work 

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 12, 2012)

korgndm said:


> Just sitting on the can reading whatever is going on here at XDA
> 
> Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Best place to catch up!

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Having a cig then planning on sorting my sig out.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



KC,
Y U CHANGE YOUR PIC?

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> KC,
> Y U CHANGE YOUR PIC?
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Because this is awesome 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 12, 2012)

Watching Coming To America. Hilarious film xD 


Love your rage not your cage


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Watching Coming To America. Hilarious film xD
> 
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



I blame that movie for Nigerian scammers. I can't prove it but I feel like that's where they got the idea from.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I blame that movie for Nigerian scammers. I can't prove it but I feel like that's where they got the idea from.

Click to collapse



I blame that movie for ruining a potential sequel to Trading Places.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## arceusg (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm pooping. 

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ELFswe (Oct 13, 2012)

Rooted my phone for the first time yesterday, so I'm going through the applications and such, obviouly writing here on XDA and something more that I have 6 more left before I can report a problem :silly:


----------



## stex12 (Oct 13, 2012)

watching "Strike Back" TV , :laugh:


----------



## Montoyatok (Oct 13, 2012)

ELFswe said:


> Rooted my phone for the first time yesterday, so I'm going through the applications and such, obviouly writing here on XDA and something more that I have 6 more left before I can report a problem :silly:

Click to collapse



You also probably didn't see the 10 post warning about not posting in OT before you get 10 posts


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 13, 2012)

Watching TV and texting.. 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## smokin1337 (Oct 13, 2012)

Crown royal, music and foreplay....

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 13, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Watching Coming To America. Hilarious film xD
> 
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



I produced the porn version a year after the original. Changed "in" for "to" and we had a hit.

Raquel Darrian was smokin' hot.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 13, 2012)

Failing at getting rid of NAT type 3.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 13, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Failing at getting rid of NAT type 3.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Reboot everything in a specific order disable all firewalls and turn them back on one by one to find your culprit. It's most likely the built in router firewall. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## werked (Oct 13, 2012)

Sitting outside on my porch, thinking about all of the things I need to be doing..... Yet I still sit here doing nothing.


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Oct 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Sitting outside on my porch, thinking about all of the things I need to be doing..... Yet I still sit here doing nothing.

Click to collapse



Doin the exact thing as you! 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## cascabel (Oct 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Sitting outside on my porch, thinking about all of the things I need to be doing..... Yet I still sit here doing nothing.

Click to collapse



Seems we have the same..um..hobby. 
Dang it i miss a certain thread...
How's things, ms.werked? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Seems we have the same..um..hobby.
> Dang it i miss a certain thread...
> How's things, ms.werked?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yea, I hate it's gone.  just sitting around procrastinating.... 
How ya been??


----------



## cascabel (Oct 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, I hate it's gone.  just sitting around procrastinating....
> How ya been??

Click to collapse



Pretty much the same as you. Holding off things i'm supposed to do. Lol. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looking through old Facebook photos of the good times 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Amir 75 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sitting on the couch, listening to music and surfing xda with tapatalk, looking for one x cm 10 nightlies changelog!

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Looking through old Facebook photos of the good times
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Had to deactivate my old account and make a new one since fb reminded meof things i'd like to forget. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Had to deactivate my old account and make a new one since fb reminded meof things i'd like to forget.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



That's how mine is, but it's also got the good memories regardless of how things turned out. And even though I hardly ever go on Facebook these days, I can't bring myself to delete it 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's how mine is, but it's also got the good memories regardless of how things turned out. And even though I hardly ever go on Facebook these days, I can't bring myself to delete it
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You can deactivate your account.  Its an option as opposed to deleting all your page's content.  No one will be able to see it, and logging back in is the only way to reactivate.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You can deactivate your account.  Its an option as opposed to deleting all your page's content.  No one will be able to see it, and logging back in is the only way to reactivate.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, but I know that even though I don't use it much now, if I was to deactivate it I'd wanna use it more lol


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah I know, but I know that even though I don't use it much now, if I was to deactivate it I'd wanna use it more lol
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I can see that.  I guess I'm more of an "out of sight, out of mind" type.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can see that.  I guess I'm more of an "out of sight, out of mind" type.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Same here. I find it easier to deal with stuff that way.. hey skinny, how are you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Same here. I find it easier to deal with stuff that way.. hey skinny, how are you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Good man, thanks...you?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good man, thanks...you?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not too bad. Thanks.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## thelowend (Oct 13, 2012)

Doing stuff around the house before I go back to work. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notown775 (Oct 13, 2012)

Heroes marathon.. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 13, 2012)

Watching VT massacre Duke.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 13, 2012)

Archer marathon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 13, 2012)

Just came from the cinema, excellent film(Taken 2),but I ate way too much candies. But I haven't really eaten anything today so.. 

Didn't drink today unlike I planned... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sniper (Oct 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Just came from the cinema, excellent film(Taken 2),but I ate way too much candies. But I haven't really eaten anything today so..
> 
> Didn't drink today unlike I planned...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Was it really that good? I couldn't decide if I should go see it. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sitting on my a$$  but in a different spot...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 13, 2012)

sniper said:


> Was it really that good? I couldn't decide if I should go see it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



IMO no movie is worth 12 euros(the cost of one cinema ticket here ) but since I got a big discount, I can say it was excellent movie in peace. It was better than the prequel. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> IMO no movie is worth 12 euros(the cost of one cinema ticket here ) but since I got a big discount, I can say it was excellent movie in peace. It was better than the prequel.
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Where are you that you use Euros? I'm in Germany.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoneFlac (Oct 13, 2012)

Listening to "She's Thunderstorms" on my 770 Pros while it's storming outside.


----------



## werked (Oct 14, 2012)

At the ale house


----------



## boborone (Oct 14, 2012)

Beer
NASCAR


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Tachi91 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am waiting for work to end... Most exciting hour of my day.

Sent from my Eternity using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Hello_Robert (Oct 14, 2012)

Walking around walmart watching my wife spend money 

:droid:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

Having one last fag then going to sleep as it's 5am here ZZZzzzz!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Having one last fag then going to sleep as it's 5am here ZZZzzzz!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Sucking on a fag huh? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Trying to turn water into vodka...  where's Jesus when you need him?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

Watching "Online Now" on YouTube for the third time.  Such a great short film.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

Having my first cig and cup of tea of the day

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 14, 2012)

Just woke up and can't go back to sleep

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Tachi91 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just realized it's 4am EST. Playing EVE and listening to music.


Gotta work in a couple works... BOO!! real world sucks


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

Wondering what to flash next (I've been on the same ROM for a month, which is a personal best for me   )

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 14, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> Where are you that you use Euros? I'm in Germany.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm from Finland(everything is expensive here) 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

back to work on the Dell...  Mountain Lion for my niece...


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 14, 2012)

Wondering where is the Confessions Thread???
What happened there
I was busy with tests for a few days, i came here and the confessions thread is gone 

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> Wondering where is the Confessions Thread???
> What happened there
> I was busy with tests for a few days, i came here and the confessions thread is gone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons

Click to collapse



PM me.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> Wondering where is the Confessions Thread???
> What happened there
> I was busy with tests for a few days, i came here and the confessions thread is gone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons

Click to collapse



Yeah what happened? 

Love your rage not your cage

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Waiting in agony outide the hospital. Hit my foot pretty f*cking hard against a wall and I think I broke it 

EDIT:
Yup. It's broken. Turns out trying to jump a wall and hiting your foot does that to you. Then having your girlfriend stand on it will only make it worse.
Lol she kept apologising after that 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 14, 2012)

Making a plan to high five myself at this very moment if time travel is invented in my lifetime. 

EDIT: Apparently it's not. You can go home scientists.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2012)

I was taking a photo of my cat.
I forgot to turn flash off...



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I was taking a photo of my cat.
> I forgot to turn flash off...
> View attachment 1401879
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Is that your wife?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 14, 2012)

Eating...

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Is that your wife?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. Thats my mother xD

EDIT:
Im 13 years old, my mother is 32.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 14, 2012)

Watching Jeff Dunham Minding The Monsters

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 14, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No. Thats my mother xD
> 
> EDIT:
> Im 13 years old, my mother is 32.
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA appears to be overflowing with teens.  Not that that's a bad thing, I'm only 17 myself.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 15, 2012)

Trying to figure out what I want from McDonalds

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Trying to figure out what I want from McDonalds
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Order Diabetes. And super size it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Order Diabetes. And super size it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Laughing at your post....

I believe the secret shortcut for that order is "oink"

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> I was taking a photo of my cat.
> I forgot to turn flash off...
> View attachment 1401879
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yeow, your Mom looks like a twin of my aunt. Any chance of Dutch in her family?

Your cat looks pretty cool, especially around Halloween. :thumbup:


----------



## gagdude (Oct 15, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Trying to figure out what I want from McDonalds
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Love it. I can just imagine "I'm at mcdonalds. Well screw this imma go on xda!"

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching Archer (the show....not that OTHER Archer...  )

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 15, 2012)

Sitting here texting and getting sleepy... This feels weird.. I'm usually team no sleep 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## brooklyn718941 (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching the walking dead

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Oct 15, 2012)

brooklyn718941 said:


> Watching the walking dead
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 15, 2012)

Walking the dead.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Walking the dead.

Click to collapse









Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching The Uninvited

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Beer, cleaning my camera, and blasting Stryper in my ears.


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

Gabapentin and coffee, got hyper and cleaned out my basement. My gf is in jail, so I have some time on my hands to get stuff done that I've been putting off. I'm not gonna be going to bed tonight


----------



## sniper (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer, cleaning my camera, and blasting Stryper in my ears.

Click to collapse



You're not on your porch today? :what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## blade30p (Oct 15, 2012)

Standing outside in the rain coz some knob hit the firealarm. Muppet!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

sniper said:


> You're not on your porch today? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



 I don't smoke in my house...so every 20 minutes, I am.:cyclops:


----------



## MikeS. (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to take a shower.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Uh....my bug zapper that hangs outside of my shed just buzzed for exactly 1 min 34 seconds straight...dare I look?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> XDA appears to be overflowing with teens.  Not that that's a bad thing, I'm only 17 myself.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Lol I'd say about 45-55% off xda members are teens

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lol I'd say about 45-55% off xda members are teens
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



and only 0.05% of them ever have anything useful to say.  just like in real life.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 15, 2012)

^ hater 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> and only 0.05% of them ever have anything useful to say.  just like in real life.

Click to collapse



Only about 5% ever actually understand.  The rest are like: ZOMG its not working, let's spam xda for an answer.

Noobs...

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ^ hater
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So sensitive.  Mafia members don't count.  You should know that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Yeow, your Mom looks like a twin of my aunt. Any chance of Dutch in her family?
> 
> Your cat looks pretty cool, especially around Halloween. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Yes, she's dutch.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 15, 2012)

Sitting here a little mad.. Was giving myself a shape up and took a good chunk out my hairline.. Was sitting there with the "awww f*ck, did that just happened face" for a good five minutes.. Now I had to go bald... Oh well, my hair will grow back in a week 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Sitting here a little mad.. Was giving myself a shape up and took a good chunk out my hairline.. Was sitting there with the "awww f*ck, did that just happened face" for a good five minutes.. Now I had to go bald... Oh well, my hair will grow back in a week
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



I did that once.  The attachment fell off mid-cut.   I'm a tall skinny white guy who likes to wear black, so needless to say, it didn't go so well.  It was an awkward month in my life, full of dirty looks.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Sitting here a little mad.. Was giving myself a shape up and took a good chunk out my hairline.. Was sitting there with the "awww f*ck, did that just happened face" for a good five minutes.. Now I had to go bald... Oh well, my hair will grow back in a week
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



dude that sucks i always get my beard big and awesome and some how fu(k it up. it grows back in a week or so big again lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> dude that sucks i always get my beard big and awesome and some how fu(k it up. it grows back in a week or so big again lol

Click to collapse



Jealous...36 years old, and I can't grow convincing facial hair.  Just an awesome fu-manchu, which only comes in handy around this time of year...Halloween.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I did that once.  The attachment fell off mid-cut.   I'm a tall skinny white guy who likes to wear black, so needless to say, it didn't go so well.  It was an awkward month in my life, full of dirty looks.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's what happened to me.. Attachment came off.. And it was a wrap lol . Had to break out the razor
.. Oh well guess I gotta prepare for the comments later today 






fleurdelisxliv said:


> dude that sucks i always get my beard big and awesome and some how fu(k it up. it grows back in a week or so big again lol

Click to collapse



I'd cry if I jacked up my beard lol... Very careful when it comes to that 



-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jealous...36 years old, and I can't grow convincing facial hair.  Just an awesome fu-manchu, which only comes in handy around this time of year...Halloween.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol my hair on my face and head grow like weeds and is thick as hell but the rest of my body it is scarce, its so weird. my hair is long with a big beard so when i get a haircut and shave (rare) my lil boy just looks at me and rubs my face and acts like he is scared like he dont know me for like 30 mins :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




MiguelHogue said:


> That's what happened to me.. Attachment came off.. And it was a wrap lol . Had to break out the razor
> .. Oh well guess I gotta prepare for the comments later today
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is painful trust me i know lol!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Reminds me
...I need a fu**king hair cut.


Been doing it myself since I was 11 years old
  I've never paid for one in my life.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reminds me
> ...I need a fu**king hair cut.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i like mine long hanging out of my new era 59/50 i always wear a hat


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i like mine long hanging out of my new era 59/50 i always wear a hat

Click to collapse



Fitted?  I hate fitted hats.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fitted?  I hate fitted hats.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



shoooooot fitted all the way! its the only way for me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> shoooooot fitted all the way! its the only way for me

Click to collapse



No no no....I used to like you....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No no no....I used to like you....
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



im sry  they just look so right on my big head


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> im sry  they just look so right on my big head

Click to collapse



Trucker hat variants?  At least try one.  They're adjustable for your large noggin.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trucker hat variants?  At least try one.  They're adjustable for your large noggin.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



oh ive had a few ima hat freak i just dont like those flimsy front hats


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> oh ive had a few ima hat freak i just dont like those flimsy front hats

Click to collapse



But the mesh....it breathes. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But the mesh....it breathes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



thats the only downfall for fitted bc its hot as hell here in the summer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> thats the only downfall for fitted bc its hot as hell here in the summer.

Click to collapse



I admit, my company issues fitted baseball caps, but because I work in the freezer, I wear what I want.  If they complain about what I wear, I remind them of the temperature , and they quickly recant.

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

usually a hoodie, beanie combo, along with my freezer gear (full body suit, etc.)


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I admit, my company issues fitted baseball caps, but because I work in the freezer, I wear what I want.  If they complain about what I wear, I remind them of the temperature , and they quickly recant.

Click to collapse



yea on the ambulance we cant wear what we want it has to be a stupid flimsy front pafford hat  but in dispatch i wear my 59/50s and they dont say anything

edit: im a beanie fan


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> yea on the ambulance we cant wear what we want it has to be a stupid flimsy front pafford hat  but in dispatch i wear my 59/50s and they dont say anything
> 
> edit: im a beanie fan

Click to collapse



I laugh, because I'm anything but stylish at work.  I double up on everything..beanie, hat, hoodie...it's -20F so I look like a homeless person, I layer up.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I laugh, because I'm anything but stylish at work.  I double up on everything..beanie, hat, hoodie...it's -20F so I look like a homeless person, I layer up.

Click to collapse



lol we have to be dressed to impress (gag face here)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> lol we have to be dressed to impress (gag face here)

Click to collapse



one of these days, you'll get a pic of me in full gear.  it's pretty funny.


----------



## M4Y0U (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm try in to sleep but my compusilvity, curiosity or stupidity made me post here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> one of these days, you'll get a pic of me in full gear.  it's pretty funny.

Click to collapse



ill have to post one in full uni one day! i look all prof with big a$$ ear holes (gauged) :laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ill have to post one in full uni one day! i look all prof with big a$$ ear holes (gauged) :laugh:

Click to collapse



In full gear, I look like Randy from" A Christmas Story".  I can't put my arms down!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In full gear, I look like Randy from" A Christmas Story".  I can't put my arms down!!!!

Click to collapse



lmfao! i bet that is awesome. great movie by the way


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

prob gonna pass out...  its 4am...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> prob gonna pass out...  its 4am...

Click to collapse



night bro i still have 3 hours at work


----------



## king1990 (Oct 15, 2012)

trying my new Jetmod ROM for the GT-I9070 and btw it's fantastic


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> night bro i still have 3 hours at work

Click to collapse



take it easy, dont work too hard...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> take it easy, dont work too hard...

Click to collapse



never man lol


----------



## haramizuki (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching hunter x hunter ~ 2011 ep 51 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 15, 2012)

Syncing CM9.1 sources for HTC Explorer. Taking ages with my slow connection!

Sent from the missus' stock Galaxy Ace!


----------



## staticN0de (Oct 15, 2012)

Pulling new couchpotato from github. Living on the alpha edge.

Sent from my U30GT-H using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jealous...36 years old, and I can't grow convincing facial hair.  Just an awesome fu-manchu, which only comes in handy around this time of year...Halloween.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



 Truly, consider yourself lucky. The time I spend shaving three times a day is a royal PITA. Not to mention the cost of electric shaver heads, razor blades and shaving cream.

 I'd trade places with you in a minute!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

absolutely nothing


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Moaning at my damn slow internet


----------



## BuzzFuzz (Oct 15, 2012)

Checking 123amateur.com 
and listening Frisky radio via Freezing phone. [email protected]

Sent from my Phone


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Trying to post in as many Off Topic thread as i can lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 15, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Truly, consider yourself lucky. The time I spend shaving three times a day is a royal PITA. Not to mention the cost of electric shaver heads, razor blades and shaving cream.
> 
> I'd trade places with you in a minute!

Click to collapse



Just let it grow man. As long as that's acceptable with your workplace and wife

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2012)

Laying on my bed, listening metal,texting with this chick and doing some random stuff on my phone. I'm so energetic once again and I should be sleeping in an hour... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Holding in my p!ss cause I don't feel like getting up...


----------



## PanchoPlanet (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Holding in my p!ss cause I don't feel like getting up...

Click to collapse



I'm reading your silly ass post ! LoL

Put the controller down already and go !

Pp.  

Sent from my ginger infused Mayan calculator.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 16, 2012)

Just watched the Amanda Todd video.......never thought a video could make me (A Man)  want to shed tears.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Skipping my love god to stay sober meeting to drink...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching Here comes honey boo boo since my aunt told me about it

Why do they all sound like Boom hower from king of the hill :what:


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## gagdude (Oct 16, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Watching Here comes honey boo boo since my aunt told me about it
> 
> Why do they all sound like Boom hower from king of the hill :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that some TV show like Keeping Up With the Kardashians but instead follows an overweight 6 year old kid? At least...that's what my friends told me...

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2012)

Bit a hot pepper. I think I'm gonna die.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 16, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Isn't that some TV show like Keeping Up With the Kardashians but instead follows an overweight 6 year old kid? At least...that's what my friends told me...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol at the reference.. Basically it is.. Show is really dumb to me.. I been turned it 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## skumar9988 (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to office by Haryana Roadways


----------



## gagdude (Oct 16, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Lol at the reference.. Basically it is.. Show is really dumb to me.. I been turned it
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



What has this world come to?
*prepares gun to shoot self*

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Oct 16, 2012)

Sitting outside. Bored and want to sleep but can't.... Thinking about making a thread in OT, somewhere just to BS and break up the monotony that is my device forums.


----------



## TechZer0 (Oct 16, 2012)

Downloading Jellytime R21 for my DHD and trying to fix a HTC Rhyme. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2012)

At math class... I just don't get this... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## LiVeRpOoL-FaN (Oct 16, 2012)

Pondering whether to have a bacon butty or cereal for breakfast.........hmmm


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 16, 2012)

Physics.. I hate physics


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 16, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Physics.. I hate physics

Click to collapse



I loved physics at school, they wouldn't let me do it though, or chemistry for that matter.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2012)

Physics is the best!


----------



## gagdude (Oct 16, 2012)

After getting a 79 on a recent physics test, my physics grade is now 85

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to get my boot animation down to a reasonable file size.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2012)

Having my afternoon fix... Of coffee. My girlfriend said she'll put me into rehab if I don't lessen my caffeine consumption but psssh... That's what she said 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Waiting at the dentist... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 16, 2012)

Sleeping

my htc


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking for free xda app for my lumia 710

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## r4in34734 (Oct 16, 2012)

Eating a burger at mcdonalds and using a smartphone


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sleeping

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 16, 2012)

kevin2516 said:


> Sleeping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



...And sleep-posting?

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> ...And sleep-posting?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Hes probably sleep walking... aham I mean typing.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Sitting outside. Bored and want to sleep but can't.... Thinking about making a thread in OT, somewhere just to BS and break up the monotony that is my device forums.

Click to collapse



Go for it!

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

Polishing up my mums car. 2007 Golf MK5. Great car

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## cor4twenty (Oct 16, 2012)

Sitting in a toilet hoping for an epiphany on learning a semester's worth of chemistry before tomorrow's test. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## papabear (Oct 16, 2012)

Taking the browns to the super bowl..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 16, 2012)

Crying like a man.
My cat just passed away, she was 18.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Crying like a man.
> My cat just passed away, she was 18.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse





Sorry bro 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Belzhadar (Oct 16, 2012)

Staring at randomly selected pages on the internet, while waiting for windows to be installed on a laptop i'm repairing for a person i have never met.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Crying like a man.
> My cat just passed away, she was 18.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, that's terrible... I'd be so sad if my cat died Good friend.  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## alexriio (Oct 16, 2012)

At school bored...

Sent from my LG-E739 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

alexriio said:


> At school bored...
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then learn! 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to make a choice.

I putted ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop next to windows 7.

I cannot decide wich os i should use as my main os

I really like windows 7, but linux performance is much better,
But i miss some programs on linux.

Wich os should i use as main?
Please help me decide 






themacman1000 said:


> Crying like a man.
> My cat just passed away, she was 18.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Im so sorry 
I hope your cat had a good live 

A minute silence for the cat.
What was her name?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> -Snip-
> Im so sorry
> I hope your cat had a good live
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Her name was Moushou. (Moo Shoo)
This is what she looked like:






Sent from my HTC One XL

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Image fail





Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Her name was Moushou. (Moo Shoo)
> This is what she looked like:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww 
What kinda cat was she? She looks like a ragdoll

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Awwww
> What kinda cat was she? She looks like a ragdoll
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



She was a Sealpoint Siamese.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> She was a Sealpoint Siamese.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Okay.
I really love cats. It was a big bang for my when Puk died. (dutch name).
He walked away but never came back. I loved him 

I completely understand in wich situation you are 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Her name was Moushou. (Moo Shoo)
> This is what she looked like:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rest in peace Moushou  She's cute. 

I remember what it was like when my cat(Maikki) passed away... It was horrible, she was so young(well 2 years) and so small...  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 16, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Go for it!
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mk5 huh? You a vw fan? I don't know many people who aren't in the vw scene to use the "MK" term. 



Sorry to hear about your cat. I love cats. My wife isn't a fan though so I don't have one at the moment. It sucks. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2012)

No homework so teaching myself more calculus. And learning how to use Inventor.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 16, 2012)

Posting in this thread

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> Mk5 huh? You a vw fan? I don't know many people who aren't in the vw scene to use the "MK" term.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah I know a lil bit about em  personally I like the shape of the MK5 with the rear lights and flat alloys (the ones that look like they have octagons cut out of em) of the MK6.

Gonna get a OG MK 2 or 3 Golf when I pass my test 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 16, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah I know a lil bit about em  personally I like the shape of the MK5 with the rear lights and flat alloys (the ones that look like they have octagons cut out of em) of the MK6.
> 
> Gonna get a OG MK 2 or 3 Golf when I pass my test
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



If you have any questions on what to get let me know. I've owned 7 or 8 now. From MK1 through MK4. Including mk2.5 (corrado) and mk3.5 (cabrio). From fast as hell down to retarded low and slow. Ha. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

My baby I sold so I could move to Germany and marry my wife.









Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Oct 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cummingtonite


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Babysitting my niece...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 17, 2012)

Sitting here finishing up some work.. And waiting for the Sons of anarchy to come on 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## PanchoPlanet (Oct 17, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Sitting here finishing up some work.. And waiting for the Sons of anarchy to come on
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



+1 on sons of anarchy. 

Pp. 

Sent from my ginger infused Mayan calculator.

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




veeman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cummingtonite

Click to collapse



I like rocks. (Minerals)

Pp. 

Sent from my ginger infused Mayan calculator.


----------



## cashyftw (Oct 17, 2012)

Learning how to drive a lamborghini aventador! 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 17, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Learning how to drive a lamborghini aventador!
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3

Click to collapse



http://vimeo.com/m/24845046 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 17, 2012)

PanchoPlanet said:


> +1 on sons of anarchy.
> 
> Pp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol sons of anarchy got alot of stuff going on.. New episode is just wow

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## rdavis429 (Oct 17, 2012)

Was watching the replay of UNC getting an easy win over Idaho on the xbox. 

Sent from the Normandy SR2 via Quantum [Joyride] Entanglement


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Smoke and a beer on the porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a beer on the porch.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You might as well just write "the usual" in here  

I'm trying out a new rom idea I have  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

sniper said:


> You might as well just write "the usual" in here
> 
> I'm trying out a new rom idea I have
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup...I thought about that 

Just want to stretch it out a bit more, to avoid questions.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Babysitting my niece...

Click to collapse



Community service. Good boy.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

About to go to sleep because it's 6.49am and I'm knackered. Hopefully I'll be awake before midday


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> About to go to sleep because it's 6.49am and I'm knackered. Hopefully I'll be awake before midday

Click to collapse



lazy bastard.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> lazy bastard.

Click to collapse



Ah well. My routines just been f'ed up for ages lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

loading up on otc and presciption sleep stuff...  gotta see the PO in 7 hours...


----------



## Vicious Von (Oct 17, 2012)

Watching the walking dead

Sent from the Great White Note


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Sitting in my car, parked in my university's parking lot.. :silly: I have to wait a while till next lecture starts :silly: :silly:  oh well atleast I have internet access..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

Debating what to do with my day, whilst on my second cup of tea. Might re wire the living room and move the tv and computers. Really should boot up the rspi and learn some Linux

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## swarm871 (Oct 17, 2012)

Whatching Last resort. :thumbup:


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

About to play PS3 because I'm so bored.. I've just been checking out XDA for an hour now...
Going out later today.. 



*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 17, 2012)

On my way home after drooping my love home... Miss her  

Sent via Rajnikanth


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> About to play PS3 because I'm so bored.. I've just been checking out XDA for an hour now...
> Going out later today..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Online ID?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Online ID?
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



JakeTheYakuza

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## gbatra4u (Oct 17, 2012)

got my intex i buddy rooted...will share soon

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 17, 2012)

U-bahn to Munich city center.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sailaopoeng (Oct 17, 2012)

downloading latest version of CM10 for HTC Sensation by bruce and browsing in xda forum.


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Oct 17, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> U-bahn to Munich city center.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lived in Munich when I was younger, great city.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Takju-Maguro)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Catching up with Mock The Week on YouTube 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Catching up with Mock The Week on YouTube
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Sir, what happened to the confessions thread!??!

Sent via Rajnikanth


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

TJ!! said:


> Sir, what happened to the confessions thread!??!
> 
> Sent via Rajnikanth

Click to collapse



Yeah tell us! Or at least PM 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

TJ!! said:


> Sir, what happened to the confessions thread!??!
> 
> Sent via Rajnikanth

Click to collapse




GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah tell us! Or at least PM
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



An argument started between a couple of people and because if personal attacks it got closed down.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> An argument started between a couple of people and because if personal attacks it got closed down.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Man! Some people really spoil the fun.. it was a great place to hang and get your mind off things/ get things off your chest 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Man! Some people really spoil the fun.. it was a great place to hang and get your mind off things/ get things off your chest
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Yeah it was, but it won't be getting opened again because it wasn't the first time there had been an incident in there.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 17, 2012)

I will start a new confessions thread??? 

Sent via Rajnikanth


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

TJ!! said:


> I will start a new confessions thread???
> 
> Sent via Rajnikanth

Click to collapse



I done that when the original one got closed down and the same happened to mine. The mods have said they won't allow any others to be created.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## rvalentin913 (Oct 17, 2012)

Smoking working an bout to get some coffee.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I done that when the original one got closed down and the same happened to mine. The mods have said they won't allow any others to be created.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I don't know why but I was always under the impression that you were a mod too... 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

OT: just came back from school, gonna grab some water and go gym 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I done that when the original one got closed down and the same happened to mine. The mods have said they won't allow any others to be created.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I hate the Archer guy. He says he found malware in my Facebook page. Maybe my blog but even in Facebook? Seriously?

Sent via Rajnikanth


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I don't know why but I was always under the impression that you were a mod too...
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Haha not a chance. Why'd you think that? Lol


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 17, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by KidCarter93<br />
> > I done that when the original one got closed down and the same happened to mine. The mods have said they won't allow any others to be created.<br />
> > <br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## forbidden8 (Oct 17, 2012)

Pump up the ball for the second half... :laugh::silly::laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Nice quoting fail 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha not a chance. Why'd you think that? Lol
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I wonder if it has anything to do with your infamous rants.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nice quoting fail
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse






Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with your infamous rants.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



It hasn't happened in a while though 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha not a chance. Why'd you think that? Lol
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Honestly dont know xP
Maybe cause you're like a big brother figure here in OT

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

Poland VS England.
 Go on Poland !

KC'll probably kill me though

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 17, 2012)

Shaking my head at England letting Poland score! We've played shocking for most of this match. Still hope left yet though. Come on England! 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

POLAND!!!!! 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> POLAND!!!!!
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



ENGLAND! 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

Watching a local soap opera... It sucks but it's just so affictive... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2012)

My cat bit in my foot 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

Just woke up, drinking coffee and trying to prepare my mind for another long night at the j o b.


----------



## veeman (Oct 17, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> ENGLAND!
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



'MERICUH!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 17, 2012)

Just backed up my N8, Xperia Go and Samsung galaxy Y Duos 

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Just woke up, drinking coffee and trying to prepare my mind for another long night at the j o b.

Click to collapse



Oh I'd kill for a cup of coffee. At night you realize how addicted you actually are... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

Watching one crap film called in the afterlife or something. Crap but background noise debating whether to play mass effect 3

sent from the one x making love to slimbean 2.7


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Watching Sense and Sensibility. Great movie.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 18, 2012)

Working and driving all over CT since 5am. Be home at 1am. Doing it again tomorrow. 

I just flashed the latest ROM five minuets ago and am finally getting thirty hours of battery time! This is sick!!

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Streaming tons of metal, dubstep, country and classical music. Using that unlimited data like I stole it.

I just flashed the latest ROM five minuets ago and am finally getting thirty hours of battery time! This is sick!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Just put all the birds to bed and watching NCIS.....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just put all the birds to bed and watching NCIS.....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



better not be a rerun...  and at least watch it in HD...


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> better not be a rerun...  and at least watch it in HD...

Click to collapse



HD is overrated.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> HD is overrated.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I disagree....  not fond of the black bars...  and the picture is much nicer...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I disagree....  not fond of the black bars...  and the picture is much nicer...

Click to collapse



4k ftw.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Oct 18, 2012)

Considering going to sleep even though it's early ... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2012)

No school Thursday or Friday! Yay for MEA weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## vinny3 (Oct 18, 2012)

On the toilet playing with my phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Oct 18, 2012)

vinny3 said:


> On the toilet playing with my phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that what they're calling it these days? 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yay 


Now I'm in bed, goodnight XDA 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 18, 2012)

TJ!! said:


> On my way home after drooping my love home... Miss her
> 
> Sent via Rajnikanth

Click to collapse





Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



NO.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> NO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lol xD

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 18, 2012)

Try to set up WiFi on xperia go

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 18, 2012)

Watching classic 3 stooges series. 

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Watching classic 3 stooges series.
> 
> ________________________
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The new movie isn't half bad either

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## blade30p (Oct 18, 2012)

vinny3 said:


> On the toilet playing with my phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Watching episodes 4-8 of misfits series 3 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

Trying to get the bad boy on the left to start up. GF's 'new' iPod. 15 GB iPod (second gen I think) The one on the right is my battered and bruised 30 GB iPod Video. 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## xmoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Spamming around so people vote for my company Virtual Telecom at http://www.i13.nl/index.php?pageID=205 ^^


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

Debating weather to start a tech stuff thread in OT. Thoughts?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 18, 2012)

Wrong turn5

my htc


----------



## Metal Slug (Oct 18, 2012)

Just finished downloading SlimBean Rom! Looks amazing, and just about to install it! :good:


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 18, 2012)

Trying to get a Coby kyros to boot past the coby screen

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2012)

Waiting for the bus. Wasted as hell... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waiting for the bus. Wasted as hell...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I know the feeling bro...

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I know the feeling bro...
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Yeah, plus it's one helluva downpour... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah, plus it's one helluva downpour...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



That sucks  
No umbrella or Coat?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah but still soaked  

Oh wow... A girl just confessed something... I have no idea what I should say... Never been in a situation like this before... Though she's cool but it's hard to say something since I'm(slightly) drunk.... She didn't say it straight out, dunno should I be a smartass or what... Nah just joking... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 18, 2012)

Sitting here in the store and texting this girl.. She say I don't hit her up enough... The phone does work both ways 


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Kingstonfx (Oct 18, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Sitting here in the store and texting this girl.. She say I don't hit her up enough... The phone does work both ways
> 
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Lmao, girls....smh sometimes XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got off the phone with my girl saying goodnight. Probably gonna watch an episode of The Mentalist and catch some sleep.

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow a lot of romance here 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Wow a lot of romance here
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Tbh I haven't seen her in 3 weeks cause she went back home to Greece. 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 19, 2012)

not doing my calculus homework because it's too difficult.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 19, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> not doing my calculus homework because it's too difficult.

Click to collapse



Looks like someone's snooping around for a shallow grave.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 19, 2012)

You don't want know.....:sly:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 19, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Looks like someone's snooping around for a shallow grave.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



whatever that means


----------



## ricky babalu (Oct 19, 2012)

Setting up my new Galaxy tab 2.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Me too for once 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Eating a chicken salad Sammy.


----------



## Victor B (Oct 19, 2012)

Late night bowl of Lucky Charms!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 19, 2012)

Waiting on a friend coming over to round out my Thursday night/Friday morning.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 19, 2012)

Just put the tools up from working on my bike... Now winding down watching tv

I need to be sleep :screwy:


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Oct 19, 2012)

Im eating sandwiches 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

5p1k31337 said:


> i try to get into uot kitchen

Click to collapse



Good Morning, Friend.  Welcome to XDA.  I just wanted to let you know that making your first 10 posts in OT is frowned upon.  I suggest that you regroup and spend some time reading this http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263 and this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593. :highfive:


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 19, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Loser -_- 
my post literally started a chain reaction here 

Sent via Rajnikanth


----------



## cmb3497 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bored outta my mind in International Finance class, seeing as I already know this stuff. Only two more hours to go!


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 19, 2012)

Standing in the rain waiting for the bus to campus. I'd drive but the parking situation is horrendous. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Do this of you dare

738388374747 
Divide this by 192 and round of till 5 places 























________________________________
--------------------------------
What am I doing right now?        |
>wasting your time                     |
--------------------------------

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 19, 2012)

getting ready for the android bbq


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

Thinking what to do about this:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Thinking what to do about this: View attachment 1414564

Click to collapse



What did you do, have a fist fight with it?
I'm sure there's 100s of OG Desire screens floating around somewhere.

Sent from your phone's older brother


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What did you do, have a fist fight with it?
> I'm sure there's 100s of OG Desire screens floating around somewhere.
> 
> Sent from your phone's older brother

Click to collapse



His ex murdered it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 19, 2012)

Running with an iPhone cuz I snatched it and imma hide and Smash it. Its my hobby.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What did you do, have a fist fight with it?
> I'm sure there's 100s of OG Desire screens floating around somewhere.
> 
> Sent from your phone's older brother

Click to collapse



Left it at my ex's house.... Doesn't power on, missing huge chuncks of plastic from under the battery cover

Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 19, 2012)

TJ!! said:


> Loser -_-
> my post literally started a chain reaction here
> 
> Sent via Rajnikanth

Click to collapse



Yay

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Left it at my ex's house.... Doesn't power on, missing huge chuncks of plastic from under the battery cover
> 
> Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you didn't part on the best of terms...

Ouch. Sounds painful just reading itman

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I'm guessing you didn't part on the best of terms...
> 
> Ouch. Sounds painful just reading itman
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



True that bro! Left her when she started abusing me...


----------



## veeman (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Left it at my ex's house.... Doesn't power on, missing huge chuncks of plastic from under the battery cover
> 
> Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.

Click to collapse



Screen looks fine though.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Screen looks fine though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 19, 2012)

Texting my brother to make plans for tomorrow and sitting on the porch.. Been a boring day



-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## UncivilSavage (Oct 19, 2012)

On the clock pooping, I just made about $1.23 taking this quick dump.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## PanchoPlanet (Oct 19, 2012)

Trying to figure out why I keep checking this thread???

__________________________________

Oh yeah, you come across some weird and funny sh!t here. !


Pp. 

Sent from my ginger infused Mayan calculator.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

UncivilSavage said:


> On the clock pooping, I just made about $1.23 taking this quick dump.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why do you poop on your clock? The toilet is there for a reason....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

too many subscribed threads...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

I figured it was relevant to post this because of my post count


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> True that bro! Left her when she started abusing me...

Click to collapse



Ouch man. Sorry to hear that. 
Not to sound bad or anything but she got some freaky anger issues

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Ouch man. Sorry to hear that.
> Not to sound bad or anything but she got some freaky anger issues
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Yeah, must agree with you on that... But she's so pretty :/


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm bored still, so debating going back into the mafia thread again.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yeah, must agree with you on that... But she's so pretty :/

Click to collapse



Mhm. The most beautiful creatures often have the biggest bites. But sometimes they're worth the poison 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Mhm. The most beautiful creatures often have the biggest bites. But sometimes they're worth the poison
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Thaanks ... (Yeah i ran out of thanks for today  )


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Thaanks ... (Yeah i ran out of thanks for today  )

Click to collapse



No prob dude  

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Also if you need something or just wanna chat, I'm just a PM away 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## leo32x (Oct 19, 2012)

while answering this, I take an acetaminophen. I'm sick: ( 

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2012)

leo32x said:


> while answering this, I take an acetaminophen. I'm sick: (
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier

Click to collapse



Awwww 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 19, 2012)

Lookin at android forums. That is my pr0n.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching a film with my girlfriend. It so boring that she's fallen asleep and now I can't get her up :/ 
So now I'm looking in the DHD forums

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Drinking a diet Pepsi with a sale by date of Jan 2012.


----------



## veeman (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Drinking a diet Pepsi with a sale by date of Jan 2012.

Click to collapse



Like that stuff is going to go bad. Just like twinkies.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Somehow, I was expecting that.
I can't for the life of me understand why though


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Somehow, I was expecting that.
> I can't for the life of me understand why though

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## voden07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just woke up, and wifey is making me do the laundry...hiss

Sent from my Xoom using xda app-developers app


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 20, 2012)

Just woke up and having hot tea

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

amarjit_rsingh said:


> Just woke up and having hot tea
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



What kind? I love earl grey with milk and sugar in the morning. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 20, 2012)

Getting ready to break up with my gf.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Getting ready to break up with my gf.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



My goldfish just died. I can't cope. <-- Just incase you need a good closing line


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just woke

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## PanchoPlanet (Oct 20, 2012)

Going to beeddd . Yawn! Fart! 

Pp. 

Sent from my ginger infused Mayan calculator.


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> What kind? I love earl grey with milk and sugar in the morning.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Just black tea 


Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Getting ready to break up with my gf.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you going to post her phone number here?


----------



## jrollercoasters (Oct 20, 2012)

Typing a post 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## noodles2224 (Oct 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Getting ready to break up with my gf.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pics of her or you never had one?? Reply with a gmail atleast.. a number?? Maybe i can get that later


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

noodles2224 said:


> Pics of her or you never had one?? Reply with a gmail atleast.. a number?? Maybe i can get that later

Click to collapse



Creep...

Tryna get a girl on xda after someone else broke up with her. Lol

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## blade30p (Oct 20, 2012)

Just woke up, time to wake & bake me thinks!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Just woke up, time to wake & bake me thinks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Goodmorning.
Woke up to

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 20, 2012)

Going to take afternoon nap

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

Just drank my morning coffee and watched an episode of Breaking Bad. About to take a shower. To the bar at night  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 20, 2012)

What am I doing right now?? Well I'm reading this thread of course. 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 20, 2012)

Eating a twirl...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 20, 2012)

Stuck in traffic on public transport bus for past one hour

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 20, 2012)

Fixing some breakfast and seeing how some plans for tonight 


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

Just came back from a day out with my best friend. Chilled at the high Street (mall for the Americans) and watched Sinster with her. 
Currently waiting for my girlfriend so I can give her a card for her birthday

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, man, this sucks... I planned of going out tonight with friends, have a couple of beers and so on. But I had to stay at home, due to... well, some problems... I have been chilling in the internet for the whole day on Saturday... FML.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Oh, man, this sucks... I planned of going out tonight with friends, have a couple of beers and so on. But I had to stay at home, due to... well, some problems... I have been chilling in the internet for the whole day on Saturday... FML.

Click to collapse



Got the runs?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Got the runs?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Diarrhea? Hell naw! I have a lot of work to do for tomorrow, plus they're in this guy's house; the guy hates me, cause he thinks he and his girlfriend broke up because the girl fancied me, so, I don't think it's a good idea to go there... Cool story bro, you say?

And this girl keeps texting me drunk how fun it is there and they want me to go there... I wish I could...

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Oh my goodness! Now I can't even send text messages! I can't believe this is happening again... This time I have paid my bills in time...


----------



## Vogie (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm in restroom,
 I just put an & 


Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 20, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Are you going to post her phone number here?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't do that, I dont have anything against her, its just that she was too jealous and too emotional.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## GuestD0701 (Oct 20, 2012)

Stalking Baked website and twitter and cooking lunch. Looking fwd to Blackbean update for my S3. 



Grouper/Paranoid Android/Franco's r23 kernel


----------



## ELFswe (Oct 20, 2012)

Going to play CitiesXL 2012 at any moment now...


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Getting ready for that MSU vs U of M game. Go green! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 20, 2012)

Uh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

Trying to hackintosh.
Got the Mac os x snow leopard retail dmg on my windows laptop, but how the heck do i get it on usb??!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Trying to hackintosh.
> Got the Mac os x snow leopard retail dmg on my windows laptop, but how the heck do i get it on usb??!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



dude i had been working on that for quite a while...  wanna gtalk?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dude i had been working on that for quite a while...  wanna gtalk?

Click to collapse



Thanks you wanna help me 

I never uses gtalk before.. But if alright i have added you 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 20, 2012)

hoping UF massacres SC

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

fixed my phone...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> fixed my phone...

Click to collapse



What was up with it in the first place? 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 21, 2012)

Just puked, dont feel very well, still debating between the opt. 2x or nexus s

Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

race55 said:


> Just puked, dont feel very well, still debating between the opt. 2x or nexus s
> 
> Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.

Click to collapse



Aw.. Get better soon man. Sucks being ill, can't do anything at all 

Nexus S looks good on paper.

On topic:
Came back from girlfriends house. It seems that I'm there every day now. Might aswell move in now. She's got a fair amount of my stuff too  :/


Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 21, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Aw.. Get better soon man. Sucks being ill, can't do anything at all
> 
> Nexus S looks good on paper.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy. Already feeling a lot better. I still want that optimus 2x because of the quad core, but also want the nexus s for the updates....

Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What was up with it in the first place?
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



google now reboots it...  its broke again...


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 21, 2012)

Its 3am, what else would I be doing but posting a question on facebook asking what people would pack if they were on foot during a zombie apocalypse and only had a backpack for storage with them. And yes you can raid the Walmart down the street.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got back from the casino. Now I'm having coffee and maybe dinner in a little while.


----------



## vijayid_94 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

vijayid_94 said:


> I'm not doing anything, so I didn't post anything.
> I am both boring and a noob
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Helped ya out there bud 
1337th post


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 21, 2012)

Watching avengers on blue ray  

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Smoke. beer. porch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

raided the wine stash...  bottle 2 almost gone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> raided the wine stash...  bottle 2 almost gone...

Click to collapse



Shotgun it, make a tutorial. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 21, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Getting ready for that MSU vs U of M game. Go green!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sooooo close! Me too, but the Spartans are having a tough time this season.

As for me, I am sitting at a sports bar, catching highlights and watching late games. And who sits beside me, but a pert, blonde MILF with very perky headlights, who works out in the same gym as me every day. She decided to introduce herself. :thumbup:


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 21, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> Its 3am, what else would I be doing but posting a question on facebook asking what people would pack if they were on foot during a zombie apocalypse and only had a backpack for storage with them. And yes you can raid the Walmart down the street.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Shotgun, Army knife, and a pack of Oscar Myer hotdogs.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 21, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Getting ready for that MSU vs U of M game. Go green!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U of M all the way!


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 21, 2012)

I just made killer edibles with my lady!! We're super baked right now!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Just finished up cutting my hair.  Smoking a CIG, then gonna grab a shower beer.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> U of M all the way!

Click to collapse



I'll chant that when they play the F-eyes from Columbus


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 21, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Sooooo close! Me too, but the Spartans are having a tough time this season.
> 
> As for me, I am sitting at a sports bar, catching highlights and watching late games. And who sits beside me, but a pert, blonde MILF with very perky headlights, who works out in the same gym as me every day. She decided to introduce herself. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Awesome dude! I almost wish they had just lost right away instead of getting my hopes up. 


As for me, I'm currently flashing some MIUI 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carllim (Oct 21, 2012)

Going downtown for haircut 

I look like a bandit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Carllim said:


> Going downtown for haircut
> 
> I look like a bandit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Save $, do it yourself.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke. beer. porch.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



For. F**k. Sake

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking out the window in my Vegas hotel room, and writing poetry. Yep, poetry. Ironic huh.

- Sent from a Starbucks.


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 21, 2012)

Just came back from Sunday household shopping 

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> For. F**k. Sake
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Its my cross to bear.

I even worked a little sexy time in with wife.  Successful night.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just woke up. But im stuck in my bed.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Just woke up. But im stuck in my bed.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



How come?




Orkane1989 said:


> For. F**k. Sake
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Thats Skinny's standard day for you


Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## domini99 (Oct 21, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> How come?
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Well, 
I got stuck in my bedspread.
But im out now 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Thats Skinny's standard day for you
> 
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



I can't argue that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## amosljl1995 (Oct 21, 2012)

Revising for English amaths emaths physics chemistry. O level tmr!! Wish me luck guys.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Montoyatok (Oct 21, 2012)

amosljl1995 said:


> Revising for English amaths emaths physics chemistry. O level tmr!! Wish me luck guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good luck bro, I'll be taking them next year


----------



## amosljl1995 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mate we live in the same country Singapore. Which school now?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 21, 2012)

Listening to music.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## NotoriousNeo (Oct 21, 2012)

Right now? Listening to music from the soundtracks of Battlestar Galactica (remake) and Hunger Games (orchestral), trying to get this new Newt rom for the Rezound to work, feelin' "meh" to the fact I work in five hours. Typical night, really...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

huffing freon and drinking red bull....


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 21, 2012)

Just woke up... Thinking about the LG 2x...

Sent using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Oct 21, 2012)

Reading n postin in this thread

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Reading n postin in this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Archer? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

Contemplating what should I write here.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Trying to get FL Studio 10 to work on an old pc. 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 21, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Trying to get FL Studio 10 to work on an old pc.
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



FruityLoops?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Yup. ASIO is being a pain in the a$$

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## blade30p (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got back from spending the day with my ex, we broke up 5yrs ago as there were issues I needed to sort out first but now I'm in a better place. it's on. Shame she's married tho (at the mo!)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Montoyatok (Oct 21, 2012)

amosljl1995 said:


> Hey mate we live in the same country Singapore. Which school now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



SJI 
What's yours?

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 21, 2012)

teying to install ubuntu to d partition, cant get unetbootin to see d...


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 21, 2012)

On my way home from work!!


----------



## ben_pyett (Oct 21, 2012)

Watching crap movies and drinking red wine on a Sunday trying to extend the weekend

Sywepd form my DsereiS


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2012)

Just crawled in from work, I hate working all weekend

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

Eating fried potatoes, bout to walk about 8 miles


----------



## bsfswisher (Oct 21, 2012)

watching NCIS


----------



## klownkillah (Oct 21, 2012)

Making coffee & watching cartoons with the kids

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Teraclips (Oct 21, 2012)

Waiting for my food to be ready 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 21, 2012)

Waiting hourly for the new walking dead episode. I need my walking dead fix.. I already have my android fix. Can't a man be addicted multiple things? 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2012)

Skyping... Trying to become sober... About to go to sleep.

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 21, 2012)

Just came from grocery shopping ..ugh I missed some football.. but well worth it helping this older lady around the store with her stuff

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## dr_acula_sxe (Oct 21, 2012)

Just had myself a nice dump and bump.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 21, 2012)

On my way home from church.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 21, 2012)

Skipped church to browse pr0n. and by pr0n I mean android forums.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 21, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Waiting hourly for the new walking dead episode. I need my walking dead fix.. I already have my android fix. Can't a man be addicted multiple things?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



One problem living in Germany is waiting an extra day for my favorite shows. Gotta wait till someone uploads them so I can stream them. I love the walking dead. I'm still curious how they are gonna pull off the Michon/governor fiasco.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 21, 2012)

PM me. I can probably help u watch the new episode AND help TWD crew make their money.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

finished cleaning the entire house...


----------



## veeman (Oct 22, 2012)

4 day weekend was spent mostly helping my dad build stained glass windows for the house.


----------



## leslieliang (Oct 22, 2012)

Trying to fix an audio issue with the Galaxy S II on MIUI.


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

arguing with my gf


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sitting in a hospital room with my 6 yr old daughter, actually been here since yesterday morning


----------



## TB13 (Oct 22, 2012)

About ready to cry looking at my freshly cracked screen...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 22, 2012)

On the phone with this girl...Trying to get her off the phone...she ain't talking about sh*t 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## blade30p (Oct 22, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sitting in a hospital room with my 6 yr old daughter, actually been here since yesterday morning

Click to collapse



Damn son, sounds serious. Hope she is ok 
....................

On a positive note I'm 58 mins & counting from finishing my sunday nite 6til6 shift. Roll on 6am, Cheese time (not the kind u eat either!!!)

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## blade30p (Oct 22, 2012)

CHEESE TIME MUTHAFUC+ERS

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 22, 2012)

F all! At work but our systems have been down since morning now 12pm and still no connectivity. Bored out my nuts! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 22, 2012)

Chemistry class... Next lesson is PE but I think imma skip it... Going to my friends house soon to have a few shots of scotch... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## veeman (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah school! Now let's see if I can finish an entire book in 50 minutes.


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 22, 2012)

Watching tv


----------



## Archer (Oct 22, 2012)

app32 said:


> Thinking how to get my 10 posts needed to access dev forums
> 
> Sent from my A953 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not like that.

Have a look at the link in my signature - that will help.


----------



## thelowend (Oct 22, 2012)

On the bus headed towards work. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmb3497 (Oct 22, 2012)

Learning German! Wie geht es Ihnen?

Sent from me to you


----------



## er6nphil (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Chemistry class... Next lesson is PE but I think imma skip it... Going to my friends house soon to have a few shots of scotch...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Nice, save some for me yeah 

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)

cmb3497 said:


> Learning German! Wie geht es Ihnen?
> 
> Sent from me to you

Click to collapse











er6nphil said:


> Nothing

Click to collapse











Xetro84 said:


> i am playing league of legends

Click to collapse



Please refer to the following Thread before posting in Off-Topic

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 22, 2012)

Sitting out on the porch and doing some reading 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 22, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Sitting out on the porch and doing some reading
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



No ur not  you were looking at ur phone. How else am I replying to u? lol

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 22, 2012)

Going to sleep

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)

Just been updating some of my Threads, Links are in the Sig


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 22, 2012)

cmb3497 said:


> Learning German! Wie geht es Ihnen?
> 
> Sent from me to you

Click to collapse



Danke. Gut. Und sie?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 22, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> Danke. Gut. Und sie?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sie was?

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone wanna trade a old MacBook for a Acer Aspire 9500?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Goneeuro (Oct 22, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Sie was?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



Du sprichst Deutsch?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 22, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> Du sprichst Deutsch?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nur, dass und diesen satz. 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## Rixi (Oct 22, 2012)

Just sitting listen to heavy metal music and wonder WHY do samsung place volume buttons on the left!? I need fast access to volume controls mostly when talking on the phone, and i talk using my right hand, and my thumb is on the right side, not the left! HTC got it right


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 22, 2012)

No religious talk. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Rixi (Oct 22, 2012)

Religious talk?
Does any other brand even do that or is it just samsung? I know SE/Sony put it on the right too, but I'm too lazy to check all brands.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 22, 2012)

Rixi said:


> Religious talk?
> Does any other brand even do that or is it just samsung? I know SE/Sony put it on the right too, but I'm too lazy to check all brands.

Click to collapse



Yeah the religious talk I just deleted.... 

You have fingers on the other side of the phone right? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## firered365 (Oct 23, 2012)

Downloading elementary OS. Any other Debian based OS worth checking?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 23, 2012)

Rock in out to a little Eddie Money

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Going to sleep.....FINALLY! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 23, 2012)

Watching the Presidential debate.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 23, 2012)

Watching final witness on the ID channel ..and about to head to bed 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 23, 2012)

Romney: "We'll get people off of food stamps not by cutting the program but by getting them jobs" 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Romney: "We'll get people off of food stamps not by cutting the program but by getting them jobs"
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not sure if meant as positive or bashing.

That's how little I buy anything he says.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Not sure if meant as positive or bashing.
> 
> That's how little I buy anything he says.

Click to collapse



Same. Seems like what Romney said made sense, so the statement sounds neutral

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Card83 (Oct 23, 2012)

Getting ready to buy some World Series tickets. Go Giants!


----------



## blade30p (Oct 23, 2012)

Just finished a nite shift, now about to get some kip. It's my birthday & I'll spend most of it either in bed or working!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xetro84 (Oct 23, 2012)

Card83 said:


> Getting ready to buy some World Series tickets. Go Giants!

Click to collapse



i wish there were such a big american football league in germany.its way too small in small stadiums and with too less fans....

Gesendet von meinem Realphone GT-I9001


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 23, 2012)

Laying down in bed after 4 hours of playing Spiral Knights and now I'm checking XDA and posting words.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

jerry_black28 said:


> right now am trying to get 10 posts for posting my queries in a rom. sadly we do not have a forum

Click to collapse



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



These seem to be happening more and more every day...... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

sniper said:


> These seem to be happening more and more every day......
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



I know yeah :/
It's why I generally only stick to certain threads now.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 23, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Just finished a nite shift, now about to get some kip. It's my birthday & I'll spend most of it either in bed or working!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MrSinister777 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goneeuro said:


> Its 3am, what else would I be doing but posting a question on facebook asking what people would pack if they were on foot during a zombie apocalypse and only had a backpack for storage with them. And yes you can raid the Walmart down the street.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Chainsaw, shotgun, Little Debbie and a monster drink 

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## Themes.For.Droid (Oct 23, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Just finished a nite shift, now about to get some kip. It's my birthday & I'll spend most of it either in bed or working!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday! 

I'm drinking coffee and thinking about zombie apocalypse . It's very interesting


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Oct 23, 2012)

Working... Again.... Like every night. I'm a network engineer, so when anyone asks what I do I just say I fix the internet

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 23, 2012)

At work just about to have my lunch,  Roll on 2pm :thumbup:


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 23, 2012)

At university. Had a bad day..Im not even sure what I'm doing here anymore.. I have one bad mark after another..  The worst part is -  Im paying for university with my own money :/ 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## PiracyX (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate. Is there anyone on campus that could help you. Its okay to admit you might be struggling with the work load. Do yourself a favour and seek help.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

Just trying to make my own GS3 rom for the first time. Just testing and playing around with it for now 

Hoping its gunna work lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Just trying to make my own GS3 rom for the first time. Just testing and playing around with it for now
> 
> Hoping its gunna work lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



good for you, good luck and how it works out:thumbup:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Hpsgill (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

cleaning up some...


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm working! 

Very hard! 

At improving my Solitaire score!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> I'm working!
> 
> Very hard!
> 
> At improving my Solitaire score!

Click to collapse



Ctrl - Alt - Shift and click a card deals by one...


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ctrl - Alt - Shift and click a card deals by one...

Click to collapse



Where's the challenge in that....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Watching Courage the Cowardly Dog. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watching Courage the Cowardly Dog.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lol I remember that. One of the best shows as a kid

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lol I remember that. One of the best shows as a kid
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



It's on demand nao! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## elementalx (Oct 23, 2012)

Listening to sports radio and cleaning up my room 

Sent from my squirrel ^o^


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

About to replace a hard drive...


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just finished installing ICS on my spectrum and gotta say I'm impressed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codyahiggins (Oct 23, 2012)

Going to the bathroom.

Band Geeks Rule!


----------



## Teraclips (Oct 23, 2012)

at the office trying to fix my granpa made, damn it all and i woke up early just to have what i did messed up with one click 


ps: just noticed the thread about the confessions one, doesnt feel good man


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 23, 2012)

Putting my girlfriend's little brother to sleep cause I'm nice like that. Poor guy had a rough day today now he's shattered 
Gonna leave in a lil bit and see if I can try to get home on time tonight

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got home from a long day of taking care of business.. Ready to settle down and order some food... I'm ready for the Sons Of Anarchy tonight 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 24, 2012)

Card83 said:


> Getting ready to buy some World Series tickets. Go Giants!

Click to collapse



Sorry but the Tigers have it sewn up. My Father in Law predicted it the week before he died in June. The Tigers organization sent flowers to his funeral and they paid to have his grave cover painted with a big Detroit D in the middle and a baseball on each corner. All 400+ funeral attendees wore Tigers hats and/or shirts/jerseys.  Remember where the Tigers were in June? Looks like he was right!


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching dancing with the stars!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 24, 2012)

Creating a secret folder that says Internet Explorer and has the blue e icon because let's be honest, NO one uses IE anymore. 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## zgintasz (Oct 24, 2012)

Eating left pizza and drinking coffe for breakfast .

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## leslieliang (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready to shower and sleep!


----------



## MrSinister777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just trying to recover with a beer just had a 300 pound white man walking in to my job with a thong on in high heels why Me?

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 24, 2012)

Poking the printer with a stick whilst pretending to listen to the idiot at HP techsupport. :silly: It's a HP, not like anything is going to work anyway. Rebooting it for the 40th-ish time isn't going to make a bloody difference... 

Also, watching Merlin on my tablet. (Yes, I _should_ be working. No, I'm not doing anything useful. )


----------



## paulatz (Oct 24, 2012)

As it says in my profile:
Current Activity: Replying to Thread Post what you're doing right now!


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 24, 2012)

Just came home, really tired because of my bad sleeping rhythm... Just made some coffee, about to drink a few cups and eat something. Going to visit my cousins later today. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Oct 24, 2012)

Feeling down, low, and sick........ some days I just wish I never woke from my so called slumber.........

Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy birthday son im forever sorry, take care of ur sister and maybe Oneday I will be blessed by ur forgiveness daddy and mommy loves u....... 2 Maddox Steven ...... & Kennedy Lynn ......
Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

sbkjuggalo said:


> Happy birthday son im forever sorry, take care of ur sister and maybe Oneday I will be blessed by ur forgiveness daddy and mommy loves u....... 2 Maddox Steven ...... & Kennedy Lynn ......
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



He's beautiful. I'm sorry to hear about that. If you don't mind can I ask what happened?







sbkjuggalo said:


> Feeling down, low, and sick........ some days I just wish I never woke from my so called slumber.........
> 
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Having one of those days myself  wouldn't it be nice to just die and forget all the pain

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## Laurens87 (Oct 24, 2012)

surfing through several sections, looking where I can post! 

Need to get 10 posts in order to post in developments threads..  :silly:

And.... (thanks for warning below): studying to pass exam... 
Tomorrow last one, will feel free like a bird at like 11:30


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

Laurens87 said:


> surfing through several sections, looking where I can post!
> 
> Need to get 10 posts in order to post in developments threads..  :silly:

Click to collapse



Don't post on off topic you'll get trolled by the mods

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 24, 2012)

Laurens87 said:


> surfing through several sections, looking where I can post!
> 
> Need to get 10 posts in order to post in developments threads..  :silly:

Click to collapse



Lol.. Could have been more slick about it :what:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Laurens87 said:


> surfing through several sections, looking where I can post!
> 
> Need to get 10 posts in order to post in developments threads..  :silly:

Click to collapse



Even though you probably won't listen, if you want to get your post into a development thread, check out this thread.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Even though you probably won't listen, if you want to get your post into a development thread, check out this thread.

Click to collapse



Aw man. KC doesn't rant anymore. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 24, 2012)

Thinking about getting an S-Curl.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Aw man. KC doesn't rant anymore.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I do, but only when it's needed


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I do, but only when it's needed

Click to collapse



Don't worry mate. I'll find you some rant-worthy posts. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Don't worry mate. I'll find you some rant-worthy posts.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Give me about 10 mins and I'll post a couple of rant-like posts from the Xperia sub-forum 
I'm just making a thread first 

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Cascabel - here's one - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33146029&postcount=43

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

And here's the other one - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33053779&postcount=59


----------



## guycan (Oct 24, 2012)

Installing a DVD/Navigation In a 2011 ridgeline

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Give me about 10 mins and I'll post a couple of rant-like posts from the Xperia sub-forum
> I'm just making a thread first
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Lol. Thought you lost your touch. 

On topic: reading the master's rants. 

Edit: @kc: i never realized it's that bad there. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 24, 2012)

An1mus said:


> Trying to move from a noob member to a member... sigh
> Stupid 5 min post limit
> :banghead:
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Every great developer was a noob once.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Thanks. Lol. Thought you lost your touch.
> 
> On topic: reading the master's rants.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Haha of course not. I just do it to those who deserve it


----------



## Staxxthedan (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking out in the dark.....listening to you won't get away - Mr Lynx 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Edit: @kc: i never realized it's that bad there.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, yeah. They all seem to be whiny little *****es :/


----------



## jetsetwilly (Oct 24, 2012)

Writing 10 characters because my reply was to a post 100 pages back by mistake.
Other than that, watching the depressing news and waiting for the end of the world.
...whilst flashing a new rom...


----------



## offspin2040 (Oct 24, 2012)

Making a custom rom


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 24, 2012)

An1mus said:


> Sooner or later ill move up the ranks. I wanna make my own rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not if you keep making worthless spammy posts you won't.


----------



## jetsetwilly (Oct 24, 2012)

...about to order a Chinese Lady.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ate 5 bars...  just chillin with some music...


----------



## domini99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Reinstalling hackintosh, but this time with retail.

Everything is going alright from now 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## An1mus (Oct 24, 2012)

Installing my new Msi 6670 that I just ordered 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching the news, all about the Jimmy Savile scandal.../: 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jmindset (Oct 24, 2012)

Playing starhawk. Best multiplayer ever!

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Reinstalling hackintosh, but this time with retail.
> 
> Everything is going alright from now
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I have a Mountain Lion Retail install, but it doesn't detect my HD, it may detect yours....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Walking on the treadmill, gonna play Minecraft after I'm done lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 24, 2012)

Im playing around with jolicloud and chromium os


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

smidgeox said:


> Watching the news, all about the Jimmy Savile scandal.../:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I know right? :-\

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 24, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Making a custom rom

Click to collapse



Name?

Sent from my whatchamacallit using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have a Mountain Lion Retail install, but it doesn't detect my HD, it may detect yours....

Click to collapse



The distro you adviced my wasnt very good on my laptop.

Due out of the box suport, the retail was great for my laptop. I could do all updates without screwing os x.

I downloaded the retail, put it on a usb using mactransfer, it didnt boot. In less then a second kernel panic.

I pictured it and started googling.
Conclusion: wrong kexts. I downloaded the kext pack for my laptop model and using macdrive i replaced the kexts on the usb drive.

The usb booted succesfully, and i went on to the installation, after install it didnt boot. 

Same kernel panic as with the usb.
I didnt understand. With a linux live cd i toke a look at my hdd.
It seemed the kexts werent even installed! I tried to add the kexts manually, but the drive was mounted read only.

How the hack do i get those kexts into my os x installation?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Oct 24, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> He's beautiful. I'm sorry to hear about that. If you don't mind can I ask what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx yes he is very beautiful and one of the the most perfect most well mannered children I've ever known........ 

Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

sbkjuggalo said:


> Thx yes he is very beautiful and one of the the most perfect most well mannered children I've ever known........
> 
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



 Sorry to hear man...
He is actually stunning (not being creepy or anything). 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 24, 2012)

sbkjuggalo said:


> Feeling down, low, and sick........ some days I just wish I never woke from my so called slumber.........
> 
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse











sbkjuggalo said:


> Happy birthday son im forever sorry, take care of ur sister and maybe Oneday I will be blessed by ur forgiveness daddy and mommy loves u....... 2 Maddox Steven ...... & Kennedy Lynn ......
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse











sbkjuggalo said:


> Thx yes he is very beautiful and one of the the most perfect most well mannered children I've ever known........
> 
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse











GuyInTheCorner said:


> Sorry to hear man...
> He is actually stunning (not being creepy or anything).
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



I seem to have missed something,
Can i ask what is going on?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 24, 2012)

I have GOOD NEWS and bad news everyone! Key Lime pie is still quite some time away. Good news is I just saved a bunch of money by switching to geico auto insurance.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## BloatedDuck404 (Oct 24, 2012)

Walking down walnut street in philadelphia thinking what the apple genius people are saying after I vandalized  most of their products. Its displaying the GS3 samsung website on the iphone 5 and on the macs.

Sent from an android.


----------



## rasa92re (Oct 24, 2012)

I am playing FIFA instead of doing bio organic chemistry...... Probably a mistake.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I seem to have missed something,
> Can i ask what is going on?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Look back a few pages

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## projekt06 (Oct 24, 2012)

Drinking to much cachaca. This senseless thread is perfect for noobs, boosting post number. On-topic threads are locked off topic threas are not for noobs, i'm happy i'm no noob anymore:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Sent from my HTC HD2 using da app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 24, 2012)

Listening to Chopin's "Funeral March"  piece.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah but I'm a noob and didn't even notice this thread at first. I wondered why I couldn't post in some topics lol. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## avercros (Oct 24, 2012)

At the bathroom listening death metal.

Sent from my long turd using Tapatalk.


----------



## Chuckleb0ne (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking at this post.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 24, 2012)

Driving..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

lazarus2297 said:


> Driving..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You risked your life and other's to post that...? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got home from a nice day in down town DC.. Did some shopping @ union station 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> The distro you adviced my wasnt very good on my laptop.
> 
> Due out of the box suport, the retail was great for my laptop. I could do all updates without screwing os x.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot from the USB, then install the kexts to the hard drive with Kext Utility


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 24, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Poking the printer with a stick whilst pretending to listen to the idiot at HP techsupport. :silly: It's a HP, not like anything is going to work anyway. Rebooting it for the 40th-ish time isn't going to make a bloody difference...
> 
> Also, watching Merlin on my tablet. (Yes, I _should_ be working. No, I'm not doing anything useful. )

Click to collapse



Ditto that! I used to work at EDS and the HP clowns bought us and drove us and them into the ground.

Meg Whitman is a dottering fool, and is no help to saving HP. Ray Lane/Chairman is even worse. Put a fork in HP, it's dead.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




BloatedDuck404 said:


> Walking down walnut street in philadelphia thinking what the apple genius people are saying after I vandalized  most of their products. Its displaying the GS3 samsung website on the iphone 5 and on the macs.
> 
> Sent from an android.

Click to collapse



ROTFLMAO!
Lock the miniPad' s browser to the Nexus 7 page....


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I seem to have missed something,
> Can i ask what is going on?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse











GuyInTheCorner said:


> Look back a few pages
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think what he means is, not quite knowing the circumstances of the poor guys (apparent) loss which is not actually mentioned a few pages back.

Unless we have just got the wrong end of the stick which I would hope so!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

BloatedDuck404 said:


> Walking down walnut street in philadelphia thinking what the apple genius people are saying after I vandalized  most of their products. Its displaying the GS3 samsung website on the iphone 5 and on the macs.
> 
> Sent from an android.

Click to collapse



Done that once. Except I put all the browsers to a looped gif of an animated s3 pwning an iCrap. Felt good 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## jmindset (Oct 25, 2012)

Many they used voice commands to type that.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## thelowend (Oct 25, 2012)

About to study

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r1tesh (Oct 25, 2012)

Layin in bed posting on xda.

Sent from my HTC using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 25, 2012)

Searching for Boot animations to  port or for something cool to create as a bootanimation.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 25, 2012)

Just took a trip over to BestGore.com, don't think I'll be going back. I am traumatized.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You risked your life and other's to post that...?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Was actually sitting in traffic.. I wasnt going anywhere fast...

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 25, 2012)

lazarus2297 said:


> Was actually sitting in traffic.. I wasnt going anywhere fast...
> 
> Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One does not simply sit in traffic and NOT check XDA forums.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 25, 2012)

carving pumpkins:


----------



## gagdude (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Done that once. Except I put all the browsers to a looped gif of an animated s3 pwning an iCrap. Felt good
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Why... did I not thing of this before??!! I gotta do this sometime

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 25, 2012)

Just reached office, start of working day

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Waiting for the Google Play support team to get back to me :/


----------



## gagdude (Oct 25, 2012)

amarjit_rsingh said:


> Just reached office, start of working day
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its always interesting to see what everyone is doing on xda... its so global!
As a comparison, I'm about ready to sleep!

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 25, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Its always interesting to see what everyone is doing on xda... its so global!
> As a comparison, I'm about ready to sleep!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or, maybe he works nights.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 25, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Or, maybe he works nights.

Click to collapse



Hm... good point. If so, then its still interesting to know how diverse the lifestyles of other members are

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## dredremon (Oct 25, 2012)

masturbate

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

dredremon said:


> masturbate
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Boot from the USB, then install the kexts to the hard drive with Kext Utility

Click to collapse



The problem is: the chameleon on the usb doesnt alow usb boot.

But i got an idea: using a virtualmachine, i put osx on a usb drive with chameleon on it, so i do not need chameleon to boot it, and install kexts from there.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Oct 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I seem to have missed something,
> Can i ask what is going on?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Nothing just using this thread to say happy birthday to my son and have a way to get something off my chest

Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app

But I just want to say that for all that have lost someone that was close to them either by death or separation or what ever the case no matter the pain nor the amount of resentment you hold that life goes on....and that there is no benifet to never letting go and moving on in the end u will always rejoin them and till then life goes on


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2012)

sbkjuggalo said:


> Nothing just using this thread to say happy birthday to my son and have a way to get something off my chest
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app
> 
> But I just want to say that for all that have lost someone that was close to them either by death or separation or what ever the case no matter the pain nor the amount of resentment you hold that life goes on....and that there is no benifet to never letting go and moving on in the end u will always rejoin them and till then life goes on

Click to collapse



Okay.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

Sat in the garden smoking a cig and nursing a hangover

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Xetro84 (Oct 25, 2012)

having a toast as lunch and after that ill go to work...

Gesendet von meinem Realphone GT-I9001


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 25, 2012)

chkstate said:


> do
> post bullsh*t;
> while post.count<10

Click to collapse



Nope. 
All your posts are belong to me.

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2012)

chkstate said:


> do
> post bullsh*t;
> while post.count<10

Click to collapse



You must be new here.
You may not increase your postcount in offtopic.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## HoBo_Man (Oct 25, 2012)

About to go into work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 25, 2012)

Getting ready for work(hair, makeup and mass amounts of coffee)



Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 25, 2012)

Coffee & Copenhagen...prep for work  and huh no makeup here....

Sent from me, using Forum Runner.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 25, 2012)

Waiting for the workday to end... 

15 moooore miiiinnnnnuuuuutttteessssssss mooooove faaasteeerrr stuuupiiiid cloooooock...... Zzzz


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 25, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Coffee & Copenhagen...prep for work  and huh no makeup here....
> 
> Sent from me, using Forum Runner.

Click to collapse



Lol I would hope not 


Now, driving around delivering Amazon packages. 

Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 25, 2012)

Hiding from a group of Jehovah Witnesses.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Hiding from a group of Jehovah Witnesses.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



invite them in and hand them an old testament 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheKryptonite (Oct 25, 2012)

Nothing. Just woke up.


----------



## jmindset (Oct 25, 2012)

Feeling sick after watching a chainsaw decapitation video. Not recommended to the weak of heart. Will keep repeating in your mind. Managed to get a laugh before the worst part lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 25, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Feeling sick after watching a chainsaw decapitation video. Not recommended to the weak of heart. Will keep repeating in your mind. Managed to get a laugh before the worst part lol
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



That was the first and the last video I will watch of that nature.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 25, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Feeling sick after watching a chainsaw decapitation video. Not recommended to the weak of heart. Will keep repeating in your mind. Managed to get a laugh before the worst part lol
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



War is worse.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thinking for what new functions to add to Dominux 4 ( my linux distro)

A new kernel is really needed coz laptop bateries drop to fast. Im going to ad a power management future, wich you can configer cpu settings, screen brightness, screensave, memory use and other power saving / performance booster settings.

After Dominux 4 is released, im going to release the first public beta for Dominux KDE4 Edition.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

wishing i was born 100 years ago...


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> wishing i was born 100 years ago...

Click to collapse



Only white men can say this, as for me, I'm f***d no matter what century I travel back to.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Only white men can say this, as for me, I'm f***d no matter what century I travel back to.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Omg a WITCH! Burn the WITCH!.. oh wait ur just black. That's cool. Never mind then.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Only white men can say this, as for me, I'm f***d no matter what century I travel back to.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



It'd be so much easier...  just make sure my crops got planted in time, and hold the fort down...


----------



## killersloth (Oct 25, 2012)

Google, stop notifying me about tropical storm sandy. If it's not 90mph+ stay out of my notification bar!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bacon


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 25, 2012)

Just owned some ****storm n00bs with my sniper rifle on Shadowgun: Dead Zone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

Trolling the Comcast support forums...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 25, 2012)

Facepalmimg at all the people who has updated their status "It's raining snow!". Like I care? I know it extremely well without Facebook... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jmindset (Oct 25, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> War is worse.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



I know its worse. Thats why I laughed for a sec before watching it lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




KeanuC said:


> That was the first and the last video I will watch of that nature.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol cool. Good for you. I dont blame you.as for me I'm all always open for something worse.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




KeanuC said:


> Only white men can say this, as for me, I'm f***d no matter what century I travel back to.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is true for the most part. But 100 years ago technology was boring so effed either way 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 25, 2012)

Flirting users. 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 25, 2012)

Listening BFMV on bed... Too energetic to sleep... And I want coffee... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Notorio (Oct 25, 2012)

Watching PTI & trying to figure out why my wifi won't work smh...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Watching Fast Five.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 25, 2012)

Notorio said:


> Watching PTI & trying to figure out why my wifi won't work smh...

Click to collapse



Use thuh force young one.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 26, 2012)

Watching WWE RAW, but I should be sleeping, got work 2morw.


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Oct 26, 2012)

I was scratching my balls as I saw this thread. Should I post it?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't sleep, and I'm under the covers on my phone at 1:16 am. Call me crazy.

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Remcotjuuh said:


> I was scratching my balls as I saw this thread. Should I post it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha just plain awesome

Sent from my jelly beaned thrive


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Surfing xda! 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 26, 2012)

Burning popcorn.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## jmindset (Oct 26, 2012)

Watching MMA live. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## jark99 (Oct 26, 2012)

Smoking a J! God i can't sleep.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

jark99 said:


> Smoking a J! God i can't sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Is it a heavy hitter?! .)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> Surfing xda!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh my gosh who wants to make a parody of surfing USA called surfing XDA???? 

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Oh my gosh who wants to make a parody of surfing USA called surfing XDA????
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nobody.  Because ruining a Beach Boys song isn't funny.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nobody.  Because ruining a Beach Boys song isn't funny.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I think he meant that dumb song from Miley Cyrus party in the USA.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## bdubs4200 (Oct 26, 2012)

Watching my roommate take all the bandwidth playing battlefield 3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestD0701 (Oct 26, 2012)

Was using Ubuntu and W7 but just wiped Windows off completely and setting up Ubuntu 12.10. Getting my learn on...won't be long.. It's gonna go down and I won't be sleeping much.


----------



## Android1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

Watching some cheesy movie called Firehouse Dog.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> I think he meant that dumb song from Miley Cyrus party in the USA.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



I'm not even going to dignify that with a response.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Rolling up a big fatty with my lady!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## ben_pyett (Oct 26, 2012)

Laying in bed, enjoying the first day of my holiday, just chilling and contemplating making a pot of coffee

Sywepd form my DsereiS


----------



## tanec (Oct 26, 2012)

Just working and play in terminal


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 26, 2012)

Replying this post 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## Xetro84 (Oct 26, 2012)

watching tv till i need to go to work....sitting here with my dog

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Replying this post
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps

Click to collapse









QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Playing BF3

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 26, 2012)

Checking out OT. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Sitting at work, trying to get motivated to start my work day.


----------



## Euyis (Oct 26, 2012)

Listening to Muse, and at the same time turning on my phone's WiFi on and off trying to trigger a kernel panic.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 26, 2012)

Doing my before study xda Quota 
Will be back after a few dark (books filled) hours

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 26, 2012)

Buying a new laptop since mine decided to crap out last night. 

Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 26, 2012)

Just switch back again from Nokia N8 to Sony Xperia Go.

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Angat (Oct 26, 2012)

_Posting in thread "Post what you're doing right now"_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

Angat said:


> _Posting in thread "Post what you're doing right now"_

Click to collapse



No Facepalm justifies this




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 26, 2012)

Angat said:


> _Posting 10 posts spam._

Click to collapse



Not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Not if I have anything to say about it.

Click to collapse



Go get 'em! Too lazy to do it ...

On topic: wondering where that troll QF is... oh wait. There you are.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Go get 'em! Too lazy to do it ...
> 
> On topic: wondering where that troll QF is... oh wait. There you are.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Poof.

Cascabel has disappeared 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lurking *nothing to see here*


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## domini99 (Oct 26, 2012)

I dont know what to do now 

My little sister's guinea pig died a few hours ago, she is constantly crieing.

The problem is: she never looked at the guinea pig. Never cudles it, forgets to feed it, and that stuff...
It was just 'a part of the house'.

Now she misses it.

I am not sad, i dont know how i should feel 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Lurking *nothing to see here*
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Cmon. Do a legendary rant 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cmon. Do a legendary rant
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not worth my time on that person.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Lurking *nothing to see here*
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Of course. I disappeared. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Of course. I disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You wish 
I'm the one everyone waits for xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Oct 26, 2012)

Enjoying the fact that my post about scratching my balls received two thankses.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Remcotjuuh said:


> Enjoying the fact that my post about scratching my balls received two thankses.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yet, that post won't. Funny little world we live in.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Oct 26, 2012)

Not that I had the intentions to receive them with that post, that simply was what I was doing at that moment.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Getting ready for Vegas!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Oct 26, 2012)

Getting ready for my last nite shift then it's off for a naughty weekend with the gf, it's gonna get messy 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Oct 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I dont know what to do now
> 
> My little sister's guinea pig died a few hours ago, she is constantly crieing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol she most be young. It's normal that she's sad. Its funny that she never held it. Guess we all get attached to things in different ways. When I was a kid I cried because my rabbit died. But I always took care if him lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## domini99 (Oct 26, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol she most be young. It's normal that she's sad. Its funny that she never held it. Guess we all get attached to things in different ways. When I was a kid I cried because my rabbit died. But I always took care if him lol
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Yeah, i understanded that she was sad if she loved that beast.
But she handled like it was a eating-pooping machine.

And i had to clean the cage :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jmindset (Oct 26, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, i understanded that she was sad if she loved that beast.
> But she handled like it was a eating-pooping machine.
> 
> And i had to clean the cage :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Kids are funny. She wil forget all about it in a couple of day. Trust me. If she never cared for it then she wont be emotionally attached to it. For most kids its like them losing an old peice of candy that they forgot to eat lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 26, 2012)

Waiting for the bus drunk... 15more minutes

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waiting for the bus drunk... 15more minutes
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Are you perma-drunk?

I'm currently chilling with my girlfriend debating what to do about Sunday (her birthday)

Sent from one node to another


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 26, 2012)

On my way home from watching Skyfall 007" (Great movie) :thumbup:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

Just finished a 3 hour CoD marathon with my girl. I have to say, she's better than me! I was never into shooters anyway but yeah, she kicked ass...

Sent from one node to another


----------



## lsmrfydgaf (Oct 27, 2012)

Takin a ****...(actually I'm leavin a ****).

Sent from my HTC Ruby using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

lsmrfydgaf said:


> Takin a ****...(actually I'm leavin a ****).
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least someone gives a sh*t around here.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2012)

Recovering  from two hours of cardio tennis.


----------



## sniper (Oct 27, 2012)

Flashing while on the throne 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 27, 2012)

Bored as hell., looking for some good games in the play store 
No plans for tonight 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## rezik1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Espn zone then Disneyland 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 27, 2012)

Im at the baccarat table at planet hollywood!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Playing starhawk!

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

Drinking a beer, watching an old Jackie Chan movie.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drinking a beer, watching an old Jackie Chan movie.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Why not the usual?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drinking a beer, watching an old Jackie Chan movie.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Jackie chan was/is the man.. Still looking well for his age too

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why not the usual?

Click to collapse



Wife is grocery shopping, kids are in bed...can't hear them from the porch 

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




MiguelHogue said:


> Jackie chan was/is the man.. Still looking well for his age too
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Yeah man...I'm watching one of his film from 1983...he's aging well.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wife is grocery shopping, kids are in bed...can't hear them from the porch
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough. The usual will be later on then I'm guessing?


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 27, 2012)

Remcotjuuh said:


> Enjoying the fact that my post about scratching my balls received two thankses.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I drop my boxers and walk across the room with a wool carpet to do the same, and my wife definitely doesn't thank me! She loves their size, but not the furrows they leave in the carpet.

Sent from my Orange kPhone using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




dannydv said:


> Im at the baccarat table at planet hollywood!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There are still a few of those open after going belly up?

Sent from my Pineapple xPhone using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fair enough. The usual will be later on then I'm guessing?

Click to collapse



Doing the usual right now.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Worrying about hurricane Sandy 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## mirGantrophy (Oct 27, 2012)

Laying in my bed trying to sleep

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda-developers app


----------



## Card83 (Oct 27, 2012)

Stuck working until 3am. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## BombayBoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Checking my bank timings to go for some deposit 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Posting in xda 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

Watching my son playing with his new vtech camera he's just unwrapped for his third birthday, jeez the time flies seems like only yesterday we brought him home from the hospital

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

hittin the shutdown button...


----------



## macksgarage (Oct 27, 2012)

Trying to tear myself away from my project of achieving total remote control of my media center box through various technologies...utorrent remote, multiple concurrent rdp, cifs over vpn...

LOL my son has one of those cameras. He dug it for a while until he discovered the camera apps in our phones. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just witnessed my best mate jumping over his back fence and in the process slipped, snap a plank and fall flat on his @$$ while taking out a small tree. Haven't laughed so hard in my life. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Just witnessed my best mate jumping over his back fence and in the process slipped, snap a plank and fall flat on his @$$ while taking out a small tree. Haven't laughed so hard in my life.
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



I'll admit; that made me laugh like hell xD

Sent from one node to another


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Making an effort to curse in every sentence no matter the situation for an entire ****in week... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Making an effort to curse in every sentence no matter the situation for an entire ****in week...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Lol. That's...different. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Lol. That's...different.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I know I can handle this ****...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## blade30p (Oct 27, 2012)

I like ur style son, f*** I might even try it! ..............
Waiting for train for the aforementioned messy weekend 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Bored as hell., looking for some good games in the play store
> No plans for tonight
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Tell me if you find any! 

I'm once again laying on my bed, doing some random stuff with my phone and recovering from hangover... Just an ordinary Saturday... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## blade30p (Oct 27, 2012)

Just about to get off the train in Weston super mare then it's a 2hr car journey onto Wales. The things we do for love!

This is all after an 12hrs night shift that ended at 6am this morning & I caught the first train from Birmingham at half 9 so yep I'm smashin the granny outta as many red bulls as I can find/drink 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Just about to get off the train in Weston super mare then it's a 2hr car journey onto Wales. The things we do for love!
> 
> This is all after an 12hrs night shift that ended at 6am this morning & I caught the first train from Birmingham at half 9 so yep I'm smashin the granny outta as many red bulls as I can find/drink
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah the thing we do for love..

 Monster works pretty good too 

At the moment I'm walking to my friends house to play MW3 and chill out. Haven't seen him in a few weeks so it should be a lazy Saturday of playing games, chillinh out & making some tunes. Me and him produce music on a PC. Our mothers say we should play real instruments. 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Relaxing after gym

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Trying EMF sensor pro. Getting a large spike in the guest room. That's why i don't want to sleep there. Hehe...

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## klownkillah (Oct 27, 2012)

Eating breakfast at a JavaScript developer conference

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## veeman (Oct 27, 2012)

Getting ready to act as a Zombie.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

Watching Tech News Today on my Roku box. (Friday's episode)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sitting here board as f.... with my phone :banghead::banghead::screwy:

Sent from my One V using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## peanut1596 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wasting my day in the worst f**king class I've ever had.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T


----------



## IzaacJ (Oct 27, 2012)

Doing some achievement hunting on my Xbox 360 xD Wished that a friend of mine could log on and help me out with some in Borderlands xD

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Getting ready to act as a Zombie.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Pics

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2012)

In a fast food restaurant with people drunk as hell... I'm tired of this one dude we're hanging with. He's immature as hell... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 27, 2012)

Just finished reading rooting toaster thread from page one

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## SOLIDFND (Oct 27, 2012)

Playing FIFA13. YEAH! 

Sent from my GT-I9100G


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

Grr....

Sent from one node to another


----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Grr....
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



You using windows?
Thats the problem...

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 27, 2012)

see the other user post what they do.
and i just replying on this post . . . . . . . . .


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> You using windows?
> Thats the problem...
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yeah its an old PC. Windows XP with 512 MB RAM like a bawse 

Using a VM so I can get a feel for it first

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah its an old PC. Windows XP with 512 MB RAM like a bawse
> 
> Using a VM so I can get a feel for it first
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Install windows 7. It will be much much faster!

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> Install windows 7. It will be much much faster!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Serious? I always thought it'd be slower with Windows 7.
Specs:
Intel CPU (idk which) at 1.8 GHz single core
768 MB RAM (yes I derped with the 512 MB)
Rage 128 Pro (****7y Microsoft graphics 

So would win 7 be a good idea?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Keep it on XP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Serious? I always thought it'd be slower with Windows 7.
> Specs:
> Intel CPU (idk which) at 1.8 GHz single core
> 768 MB RAM (yes I derped with the 512 MB)
> ...

Click to collapse



Stick with xp...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't put win 7 on it. You'll get best performance with xp on your system

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Serious? I always thought it'd be slower with Windows 7.
> Specs:
> Intel CPU (idk which) at 1.8 GHz single core
> 768 MB RAM (yes I derped with the 512 MB)
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done it with a machine with similar specs. It is 30% faster, at leastm

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> Install windows 7. It will be much much faster!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My pc wont let me upgrade to windows 7 lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## offspin2040 (Oct 27, 2012)

my potato is a tomato! !!!!!


XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD

Sent from a rotten potato!!!


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 27, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> my potato is a tomato! !!!!!
> 
> 
> XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD
> ...

Click to collapse



My tomato is a potato.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> My tomato is a potato.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



That's the spirit! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just setted up my dual-monitor.
Pretty cool 

Laptop, with extra monitor 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 27, 2012)

Just setted up my puter to a jumbotron. Time for some pr0n. Lol

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## veeman (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pics
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Didn't take any. Sorry 
I did have fun scaring everyone though  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 27, 2012)

Watching UF vs UGA

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Just setted up my puter to a jumbotron. Time for some pr0n. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



A PROBLEM HAS FOUND AND WINDOWS HAS SHUTDOWN TO PREVENT DAMAGE TO YOUR COMPUTER

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 27, 2012)

Downloading 'Slender' cause it looked good on a YouTube video I watched... 

Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 7 with XDA Premium!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

It's what I'm doing. ^^^^
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jmindset (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's what I'm doing. ^^^^
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That what I have been doing all day lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2012)

Testing with this chick and about to sleep... Too much drinking for tonight... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Watching The Green Mile.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 28, 2012)

Feeling depressed because UF lost.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Card83 (Oct 28, 2012)

Feeling glad that UF lost. Haha, jk.


Go UCF!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

watching state get smashed...


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Watching doomsday prepers 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 28, 2012)

Getting aggravated..I can't stand a person to b*tch on and on and on.. Annoying much.. Had to take a deep breath moment 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## veeman (Oct 28, 2012)

Just updated to 12.10 Quetzal and installed Cinnamon on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sniper (Oct 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just updated to 12.10 Quetzal and installed Cinnamon on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Is it even worth the hassle to update? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## veeman (Oct 28, 2012)

sniper said:


> Is it even worth the hassle to update?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Nah. Not much has changed from 12.04. I just like to stay up to date so I updated. If you don't have any problems right now I see no reason to update.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## sniper (Oct 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nah. Not much has changed from 12.04. I just like to stay up to date so I updated. If you don't have any problems right now I see no reason to update.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll stay on 12.04 for now, especially since I don't want to screw anything up for android development on it as I haven't asked around yet to see if everything works as it should on 12.10. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 28, 2012)

Watching courage the cowardly dog.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Watching courage the cowardly dog.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



I always watch that. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sniper (Oct 28, 2012)

Making a new theme after just releasing one and getting my 1000th thank :what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## domini99 (Oct 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nah. Not much has changed from 12.04. I just like to stay up to date so I updated. If you don't have any problems right now I see no reason to update.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



12.10 is too buggy on my laptop. Dual monitor also not working.

But i would like to try windows 8, but there are no drivers released, for xp/vista/7 only 
I do not have videocard drivers, so that means no gaming D=

I'll stick with 12.04 and windows 7 for now.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Nethojs29 (Oct 28, 2012)

Listening to BMTH and playing Killer Instinct 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 28, 2012)

Nethojs29 said:


> Listening to BMTH and playing Killer Instinct
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HELL YEAAA!! C-C-C-COMBO BREAKERR!! lol oh man I LOVE that game. The best black cartridge game ever!

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 28, 2012)

Waiting for the food to get done... French fries, yummy yummy. 

Later going out with some friends. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Oct 28, 2012)

After lots of searching I found a driver for windows 8!

Installed, WINDOWS 8 ROCKS!!!


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 28, 2012)

Contemplating my future. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## A2Trip (Oct 28, 2012)

Sitting at the apartment with a heating pad on my back...have a major knot :thumbdown:

Sent From My Motorola Atrix 2/MB860 Running ICS 4.0.4 OTA On SCV7!


----------



## veeman (Oct 28, 2012)

Just realized that the stock calculator app does graphs and binary/hex/decimal conversions. OMG! :shocked:







Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Waiting for hurricane Sandy.







(I haz a scared)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waiting for hurricane Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



x2

Except for the scared part...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

bdpyo said:


> x2
> 
> Except for the scared part...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's okay. You can admit it.
You haz a scared. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's okay. You can admit it.
> You haz a scared.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Stay safe you two, don't take any risks. Your worth far more than any possessions, I've known people take risks too save silly stuff in risky situations.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waiting for hurricane Sandy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz really scared

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## jetsetwilly (Oct 28, 2012)

Flashing a new rom on my Nokia 1100

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galdude (Oct 28, 2012)

*,,*

thinking about my career, that red bull has a great taste, and that my hair got real long


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Contemplating my future.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



thats always fun...


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching the new episode of TWD.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## slow_DC4 (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching the World Series...


----------



## jmindset (Oct 29, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Watching the new episode of TWD.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



Same love this show.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 29, 2012)

Just hung up on the third political phone call I've received today. Really want this to be over.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Tried again flashing my Acer to correct a partitioning flaw.... fails again so I might just edit out 2 LOG partitions and have done with it.... after I've slept tonight

Sent from my Poorly Acer E320


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 29, 2012)

Found a new sig.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 29, 2012)

Listening to shinedown, while I finish my intern dismissal.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## vader860 (Oct 29, 2012)

Enjoying the dexterization of The Walking Dead.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 29, 2012)

vader860 said:


> Enjoying the dexterization of The Walking Dead.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol it just keeps getting better and better..

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Waiting for YouTube to buffer enough so I can watch Green Street in peace


----------



## sniper (Oct 29, 2012)

I just submitted my early decision college application to Cal Poly SLO 

Now I just have to wait... :thumbdown:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## vader860 (Oct 29, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol it just keeps getting better and better..
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Boy was the latest episode weird, without spoiling it for others.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 29, 2012)

vader860 said:


> Boy was the latest episode weird, without spoiling it for others.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sure was. Caught me off guard. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

"The usual" and "Sent from your mom" just doesn't sound right ...




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> "The usual" and "Sent from your mom" just doesn't sound right ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, it's right.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 29, 2012)

We're watching how high

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching The Walking Dead


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just uninstalled XDA Premium and installed XDA Free.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 29, 2012)

screwing around in off topic and messing with roms on my og kindle fire and figuring out some fc's on my mokee rom

multitasking to the max!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Having a cig and a coffee and trying to find another film to watch.


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning guys and girls, just woke up.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

This.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So the drummer is revealed!

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> So the drummer is revealed!
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



dude, it's like the 20th pic of myself I've posted.  I keep no secrets.


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> dude, it's like the 20th pic of myself I've posted.  I keep no secrets.

Click to collapse



Atleast i thought you were skinner (is that a word?) than me. Turns out I was wrong.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Atleast i thought you were skinner (is that a word?) than me. Turns out I was wrong.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm 6'2" 155lbs.  Pretty skinny, but I carry myself pretty well.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll be drinking again later, as ya do


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> dude, it's like the 20th pic of myself I've posted.  I keep no secrets.

Click to collapse



I'm kinda new so yeah

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

debating getting out of bed and going for a cuppa and a cig before work, catching up on two days of emails and listening to the missus gently snore next to me

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I'm kinda new so yeah
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



I'm usually making some stupid face, so yeah.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm usually making some stupid face, so yeah.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Heh. 
Personally I cant stand pictures of my self. I always make the other person delete the picture if I'm in it

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Heh.
> Personally I cant stand pictures of my self. I always make the other person delete the picture if I'm in it
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



That's why I have no shame when taking bathroom pics.  I have no one to blame but myself.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm just a really bad camera whore at times


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm just a really bad camera whore at times

Click to collapse



Take a pic.  Right now.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Take a pic.  Right now.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Deep in contemplation.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Deep in contemplation.View attachment 1439583

Click to collapse



Tough guy.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tough guy.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol. I wish


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Lol. I wish

Click to collapse



Its fun though, to see us.  I have to sleep though.....nite.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Won't let me quote this time :/
Night man.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its fun though, to see us.  I have to sleep though.....nite.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Night skinny 

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## MrSinister777 (Oct 29, 2012)

sbkjuggalo said:


> Happy birthday son im forever sorry, take care of ur sister and maybe Oneday I will be blessed by ur forgiveness daddy and mommy loves u....... 2 Maddox Steven ...... & Kennedy Lynn ......
> Sent from my One V using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



He's beautiful. As a father I understand. My thoughts are with you.

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## Silversniper (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching Breaking Bad. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## soumik shah (Oct 29, 2012)

Writing blogpost @ bit.ly/droidgyaan

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 29, 2012)

Getting a mild case of hypothermia. Someone wrecked the heater.... It's 3ºC... and raining.


----------



## csako (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for translated subtitles for Walking Dead and for Dexter


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Worrying about the cabs still being out on the road.


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching WWE HELL IN A CELL!!


----------



## vader860 (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching round two of extensive Sandy coverage in NYC.  Stay safe everyone in region.

Not the best circumstances, but enjoying a few free days off work. No transit system, no way to get to work. Still get paid  

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Aiwa (Oct 29, 2012)

Watching YouTube vids.


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Reloading my pc with Windows 8 pro. 
I did it once yesterday but I was drinking so it didn't turn out good. Didn't format my other 4hdds only the c drive thank God. 

But, some video card driver issues led me to reload it today. Couldn't get my monitor to turn on 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## androman1507 (Oct 29, 2012)

Starting to study for tomorrow's exam of basic electronics,having 4 chapters,each of atleast 100 pages.
It is 5:15 p.m here and exam is at 9:00 a.m of tomorrow.:banghead:


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 29, 2012)

Waiting for the rest of the class to arrive.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## crimson12 (Oct 29, 2012)

About to make a terrible decision and start a friends with benefits relationship with my ex. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

Getting ready for a show (amateur DJ, doing a favour for a friend ) but the damned mixer isn't being recognised by VDJ 7..
Might have to do it without a mixer :what::screwy::banghead:

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 29, 2012)

editing my signature on xda:laugh:


----------



## peanut1596 (Oct 29, 2012)

Slooooooooooooowly getting out of bed to go get military IDs alllllllllllll the way across town.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Typing 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## PanchoPlanet (Oct 29, 2012)

Pinching a loaf. 

Pp. 

Sent from my toaster oven running milestone 6, its a good thing is always plugged in.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 29, 2012)

Testing out some hawaiian coconut syrup. It is just god awful.:banghead:

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 29, 2012)

Scraping dog poop off my shoe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> Scraping dog poop off my shoe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



I bet the dog feels pretty good right about now though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 29, 2012)

Sitting in the house.. All this rain has ruined my day :thumbdown:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 29, 2012)

Taking a big dump 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Oct 29, 2012)

mallen462 said:


> Taking a big dump
> 
> Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's gross, man!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Oct 29, 2012)

Worried because my cat keeps drooling a lot. Which he has never done before 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 29, 2012)

The Walking Deaf. Gotta say this episode is boring... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## NewbCentral (Oct 29, 2012)

checking to see if there are newer jellybean roms for the kindle fire orginal


----------



## sporez (Oct 29, 2012)

Wondering if school will be canceled tomorrow. :/

Sent from my 3VO


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 29, 2012)

sporez said:


> Wondering if school will be canceled tomorrow. :/
> 
> Sent from my 3VO

Click to collapse



I'm not going. Well because I'm done with high school already mewahahahahaaaa 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 29, 2012)

Texting and checking out threads. Man she's slow to respond to my messages... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Texting and checking out threads. Man she's slow to respond to my messages...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Not drunk? I'm disappointed

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## Orange_furball (Oct 29, 2012)

Playing DayZ while the hurricane rips apart everything. 

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

I haz a cookie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I Am going to eat it.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 29, 2012)

Waiting ever so impatiently for 5:30 so I can go home...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Not drunk? I'm disappointed
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



Lol I have to take a break 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 29, 2012)

BF3

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 29, 2012)

Waiting for Virtual Box to download so I can install windows 8 and get the boot screen to create a boot animation.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 30, 2012)

Well since Hurricane sandy is hitting me, I'm just relaxing.. And downloading dead trigger since I never played it before 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 30, 2012)

Enjoying the 95F sunny weather...well was two hours ago. Now 87F and clear skies, fill moon and thousands of stars. 

Drove a vehicle I bought back to Phoenix from LA today and am glad that we don't have hurricanes.

Sent from my very dry Raisin.


----------



## mallen462 (Oct 30, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> That's gross, man!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this Twitter? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## dredremon (Oct 30, 2012)

sex with my gf now.

Sent from my Nokia 3110 running Official JB.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 30, 2012)

dredremon said:


> sex with my gf now.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3110 running Official JB.

Click to collapse



Your hand doest count


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Screen protector i ordered on ebay came home today! Just got finish putting it on my galaxy note 2  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Screen protector i ordered on ebay came home today! Just got finish putting it on my galaxy note 2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 lucky bastar.....i won't even finish that statement.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Is this Twitter?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Nope. Instagram. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> lucky bastar.....i won't even finish that statement.

Click to collapse



I had a screen protector once but then I cracked my screen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> I had a screen protector once but then I cracked my screen

Click to collapse



Ive never used them.  in related news, the screen on my Gs2 is shattered, but it works like a champ.


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 30, 2012)

dredremon said:


> sex with my gf now.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3110 running Official JB.

Click to collapse





Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 30, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Your hand doest count

Click to collapse



Mine don't. But HERS for 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Wondering why more people don't know who Mnemic are.  Goddamn.  It's not for everyone, but if you remotely like metal, I'm not sure why these guys arent bigger than they are.


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive never used them.  in related news, the screen on my Gs2 is shattered, but it works like a champ.

Click to collapse



Mine too  It doesn't even bother me that much anymore and the screen without anti-fingerprint screen protector looks amazing :crying:

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




dredremon said:


> sex with my gf now.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3110 running Official JB.

Click to collapse



You spelled "hand" wrong D


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Mine too  It doesn't even bother me that much anymore and the screen without anti-fingerprint screen protector looks amazing :crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the cracks on my screen are on the edge....they don't affect the main part of the screen at all.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 30, 2012)

In math class. So boring... I NEED a beer after school. WHAT? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> In math class. So boring... I NEED a beer after school. WHAT?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Who needs math, right? 

Waiting for my new PC to arrive. HD to sell my soul but its worth it  

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## androidlover879 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am asking admin or owner to make forum for our Galaxy GT S6802 separately ASAP

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## offspin2040 (Oct 30, 2012)

Im a skinny drummer!!!
just joking...lol
@theskinnydrummer  no offence dude..


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 30, 2012)

Wondering if we will get to see a stable CM ever or not!!!

If anyone wants to know more check the sticky in Galaxy Y android development

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Oct 30, 2012)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Lol I would hope not
> 
> 
> Now, driving around delivering Amazon packages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hot pocket in bed..... Sleeeep

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to install Windows 8

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Guilden_NL (Oct 30, 2012)

Arisenhavok91 said:


> Hot pocket in bed..... Sleeeep

Click to collapse



Are you having sex with his girlfriend too?

Sent from my dog's Tootsie Roll maker  using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Breaking the chain of sex related posts. Seriously guys its a FAMILY forum :thumbdown:

Gonna go on a MW3 stretch in a bit

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Breaking the chain of sex related posts. Seriously guys its a FAMILY forum :thumbdown:
> 
> Gonna go on a MW3 stretch in a bit
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



Says the guy in the corner.

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Says the guy in the corner
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Heh knew someone would point that out at some point 

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## pak-stars (Oct 30, 2012)

babysitting four kids and looking to flash a new rom

Cyanogized HTC 1X


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Is this Twitter?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I posted a picture of what I was doing. Don't like it? I don't care.
On topic: not caring what you think about my post
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Getting ready to finish work, then no work till the weekend

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 30, 2012)

trying to get this stupid NAS to work. But with no access to the router settings itself, the routernot listed in auto settings, and one half of the computers not being able to connect to the internet (and the other half can, all over the same router and splitters), this is one hell of a job...


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> trying to get this stupid NAS to work. But with no access to the router settings itself, the routernot listed in auto settings, and one half of the computers not being able to connect to the internet (and the other half can, all over the same router and splitters), this is one hell of a job...

Click to collapse



know that feel bro.........

I thought I was being smart by setting up a really cheap media server with odds and ends but the amount of time I spend troubleshooting it's many faults is ridiculous.... and infuriating...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> know that feel bro.........
> 
> I thought I was being smart by setting up a really cheap media server with odds and ends but the amount of time I spend troubleshooting it's many faults is ridiculous.... and infuriating...

Click to collapse



While I have the ability with my equipment to set one up, I'd rather just stream from the computer to the TV...  Equipment is good enough to handle HD no problem...


----------



## cor4twenty (Oct 30, 2012)

Physics studying inelastic collisions

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## sporez (Oct 30, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> I'm not going. Well because I'm done with high school already mewahahahahaaaa
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png

Click to collapse



Me too! I was referring to college tho.  

Currently listening to lecture in Java class. 

Sent from my 3VO


----------



## pparkho (Oct 30, 2012)

flash my moto defy)


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 30, 2012)

Same old, same old. Laying in my bed, Texting and doing some random stuff with ma phone. Damn, I just lost a message while I was switching from my secondary to my primary rom... 

Thirsty as he'll by the way... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 30, 2012)

Trapping the Slender Man in trucks! Get me now, you freaky SOB! 

Though he just vanishes shortly after being trapped, you can stare at him without going insane... 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> While I have the ability with my equipment to set one up, I'd rather just stream from the computer to the TV...  Equipment is good enough to handle HD no problem...

Click to collapse



My problem is that I don't have a PC running 24/7 and need a way to access all of my music whenever I want.  Booting up the laptop just to stream some tunes while I do the washing up is just not practical. 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Watching storage wars

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got home.. About to order a pizza and set a reminder for the Sons Of Anarchy tonight 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## klammjos (Oct 31, 2012)

flashing new nightly for s2


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 31, 2012)

Preparing for my midnight Halloween Satanic ritual and watching Dancing With The Stars.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Preparing for my midnight Halloween Satanic ritual and watching Dancing With The Stars.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait... but isn't watching dancing with the stars a satanic ritual in itself? Lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

Watching Dooms day Preppers. These people are ridiculous. No amount of preparedness can save you from certain death lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## azoller1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Learning how to build custom ROMs.... having a bit trouble......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a1exander (Oct 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Going to install Windows 8
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Do you like it? Im thinking of installing it myself. 

OT: Im in my bed preparing for sleep! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 31, 2012)

BF3

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Oct 31, 2012)

Compairing differing partition tables for same model phone while I'm watching The League Of Gentlemen "this is a local shop for local people, there's nothing for you here"

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 31, 2012)

Watching the Sons of Anarchy 
Tonight is going to be interesting 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 31, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Watching the Sons of Anarchy
> Tonight is going to be interesting
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Desperate housewives for men  IMO 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 31, 2012)

Watching silent house. Movie kinda sucks


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 31, 2012)

Watching casino.  Gotta love joe pesci in this movie! You mutha ****er youu!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Oct 31, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Watching casino.  Gotta love joe pesci in this movie! You mutha ****er youu!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Joe pesci is always great as a "Tough guy gangster" character.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound 

http://www.speedtest.net/android/216418366.png


----------



## Slender Troll (Oct 31, 2012)

Typing this while texting my gf.

Motorola Photon 4G


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Im a skinny drummer!!!
> just joking...lol
> @theskinnydrummer  no offence dude..

Click to collapse



yeah..."a" skinny drummer.  I'm THE skinny drummer, mmmmmkay?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yeah..."a" skinny drummer.  I'm THE skinny drummer, mmmmmkay?

Click to collapse










Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1445002
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nonsense....I'm pretty confident that I could survive a zombie apocalypse with just a set of drumsticks.


----------



## sniper (Oct 31, 2012)

I just sneezed 4 times in a row... I'm in bed trying to sleep. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

sniper said:


> I just sneezed 4 times in a row... I'm in bed trying to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Get well soon.  Sorry, no balloons.  Kinda short notice.


----------



## huggs (Oct 31, 2012)

Just woke up to drink some milk. Didn't know it'd start an argument.
I'm pretty sure my gf's pregnant lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

huggs said:


> Just woke up to drink some milk. Didn't know it'd start an argument.
> I'm pretty sure my gf's pregnant lol

Click to collapse



Pretty sure?  One quick trip to CVS can verify.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 31, 2012)

huggs said:


> Just woke up to drink some milk. Didn't know it'd start an argument.
> I'm pretty sure my gf's pregnant lol

Click to collapse



Congrats! .)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Congrats! .)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I feel like such a noob for planning mine.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

sniper said:


> I just sneezed 4 times in a row... I'm in bed trying to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



You're gonna die. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## debrancherenzym (Oct 31, 2012)

Pooping  the place where Worlds are conquered and ideas incorporated


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

debrancherenzym said:


> Pooping  the place where Worlds are conquered and ideas incorporated

Click to collapse



Never heard of that place. Sounds crappy... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovin this! Haha!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Lovin this! Haha!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's a metaphor for my marriage Danny...my wife has an iPhone....

:good::good::good:


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's a metaphor for my marriage Danny...my wife has an iPhone....
> 
> :good::good::good:

Click to collapse



.)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

dannydv said:


> .)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I gave her the "droid" she was looking for a bit ago.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

Just trying to hack this one **** 's Google account with Dsploit cause he's blocked me from accessing the document I'm supposed to be writing... Apparently Google is not hijackable 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 31, 2012)

Waiting for 2pm so I can finish work and go home!!


----------



## Slender Troll (Oct 31, 2012)

Eating Spaghettios out of the can for breakfast

Motorola Photon 4G


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 31, 2012)

Installing Windows 7 and still trying to get the NAS to obey... 

I'm _ supposed _ to be a designer, but all i'm doing recently is IT work.. xD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Just trying to hack this one **** 's Google account with Dsploit cause he's blocked me from accessing the document I'm supposed to be writing... Apparently Google is not hijackable
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Try the old spoof an email trick?

I'm currently walking to the shop do I can get some credit for my other two phones 

Yes I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

I was supposed to have a boring day at home, but a friend just called so I'm about to go somewhere now... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sniper (Oct 31, 2012)

Sitting in my government class :thumbdown:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 31, 2012)

Eating my dinner.


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I was supposed to have a boring day at home, but a friend just called so I'm about to go somewhere now...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



My imaginary friend called me and said to join him in his imagary party!!

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 31, 2012)

Going for sleep

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Spyrek10 (Oct 31, 2012)

Trying to fix notifications sounds in my ROM


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 31, 2012)

Decorating the house for tonight


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Just trying to hack this one **** 's Google account with Dsploit cause he's blocked me from accessing the document I'm supposed to be writing... Apparently Google is not hijackable
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Hammer time

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

Watching gory horror flicks all day. 80's horror owns all!!

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## blade30p (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally getting round to playing Fallout New Vegas Ult edition. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

I should be working...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

Sext... Texting, music, xda... And waiting for the new version of Siyah kernel to be released... Though I've been doing it dor a week now... Alpha's bot stable enough... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Throwing my girlfriend at pigs because she's an angry bird.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 31, 2012)

Playing with my new samsung galaxy s

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sitting in the midst of all this traffic.. I don't think Google has a deep enough red.. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

lazarus2297 said:


> Sitting in the midst of all this traffic.. I don't think Google has a deep enough red..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I hate sitting in traffic. I keep getting ran over 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 31, 2012)

Getting ready to ask strangers for candies in strange attire. Happy Halloween everybody!!


----------



## pak-stars (Nov 1, 2012)

eating $2 booritos at chipolte...had my 3 kids dress up so i can each cheap

Cyanogized HTC 1X


----------



## hutch8891 (Nov 1, 2012)

Waiting for trick or treaters to take all my candy..


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol my neighbors left the garbage out in front of their house. Poor kids said it stunk 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## CB620 (Nov 1, 2012)

Installing windows 8 on my macbook 

Sent from my M030


----------



## gagdude (Nov 1, 2012)

Procrastinating.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just because Skinny isn't around, the usual.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## gagdude (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just because Skinny isn't around, the usual.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Nice avatar for the halloween spirit... but isn't halloween an american holiday?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Nice avatar for the halloween spirit... but isn't halloween an american holiday?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Umm. No. Just no. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Nice avatar for the halloween spirit... but isn't halloween an american holiday?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cheers 
Halloween is a part of most countries I believe. We definitely have it over here there.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## gagdude (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm. No. Just no.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers
> Halloween is a part of most countries I believe. We definitely have it over here there.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Lol I must be really misinformed 

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Lol I must be really misinformed
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This calls for a Google search on your part lol 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## gagdude (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This calls for a Google search on your part lol
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



A quick google search and wikipedia got me this: "Observed by Western Christians & many non-Christians around the world" 
Maybe I was thinking about thanksgiving....hmmmmm

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## cor4twenty (Nov 1, 2012)

Steak and eggs 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## r1tesh (Nov 1, 2012)

Watching paranormal activity 4 at da crib

Sent from THE BEAST using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

cor4twenty said:


> Steak and eggs
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which I had some even tho its 12 am lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## cor4twenty (Nov 1, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Which I had some even tho its 12 am lol
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



That's when it's the best!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 1, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Nice avatar for the halloween spirit... but isn't halloween an american holiday?

Click to collapse



It's no longer allowed in the USA due to politically correct pec*er-heads. Now it's "Harvest Holiday...."


Sent from my specter's sphincter using xda app-developers app---BOO!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> It's no longer allowed in the USA due to politically correct pec*er-heads. Now it's "Harvest Holiday...."
> 
> 
> Sent from my specter's sphincter using xda app-developers app---BOO!

Click to collapse



It's ok to type pecker.  It's the farthest thing from a bad word.  Unless you were being ironical with the "politacally correct" thing.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

cor4twenty said:


> That's when it's the best!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol never had it so early. Should give it a try tho. Made my mouth water in my bed lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol never had it so early. Should give it a try tho. Made my mouth water in my bed lol
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



eww.


----------



## cor4twenty (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol I wish I had more now. Love me some sirloin 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Weeboab (Nov 1, 2012)

Working :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 1, 2012)

Annoying the staff at Mcdonalds. Just ordered 45 Chicken Chillies and a McKroket at the Mcdrive... :laugh:


----------



## aernestus (Nov 1, 2012)

I've just finished houseworks, tired!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> eww.

Click to collapse



Lol that didn't come out right haha

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## blade30p (Nov 1, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Getting ready to ask strangers for candies in strange attire. Happy Halloween everybody!!

Click to collapse



Some guy in the UK thought it may be a good idea to hand out half grams of cocaine to the kids that came to his door. What a pri**!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 1, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Some guy in the UK thought it may be a good idea to hand out half grams of cocaine to the kids that came to his door. What a pri**!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What the fuq?!?

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## CiViCKiDD (Nov 1, 2012)

Shopping with the wife, which I surprisingly looked forward to. Wife and I have been sitting at home thanks to hurricane Sandy, we made it out OK but this gas shortage prevents us from getting out much.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 2, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Some guy in the UK thought it may be a good idea to hand out half grams of cocaine to the kids that came to his door. What a pri**!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WTF, where he live!?  No, but seriously, that guy is a king size pr**!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Watching American Pie Presents The Naked Mile


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 2, 2012)

Watching columbiana 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## vader860 (Nov 2, 2012)

Trying to recover from the NYC commute from hell! 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 2, 2012)

eating a choco bar before bed.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 2, 2012)

Watching Totally Biased 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm looking at this thread


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 2, 2012)

Wondering why we never make the news when we get yet another wind for 10 storm. I think everyone from the Netherlands, UK, Germany and Belgium knows what I mean. 'Sandy'? Heck, that's practically normal here...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 2, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering why we never make the news when we get yet another wind for 10 storm. I think everyone from the Netherlands, UK, Germany and Belgium knows what I mean. 'Sandy'? Heck, that's practically normal here...

Click to collapse



I agree. We get gale force winds here in the UK and its like: It's just a light breeze keep doing what ever you need to do.
But when we get half an inch of snow the entire country crawls to a halt. Meh, what can you do.

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm refreshing to see new posts


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> I'm refreshing to see new posts

Click to collapse



Like this one??

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah that's one


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Geniuses. Geniuses everywhere 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Crikey83 (Nov 2, 2012)

Enjoying my GTab 2 7.0 after flashing JB leak last night and rooted using Chainfires Autoroot masterpiece  
About to grab another can of Wild Turkey American Honey & Cola from the fridge......
Ouch, just walked into the wall and dropped my GTab 2 on my little toe, now putting down my tab to finish the journey to the fridge....

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 2, 2012)

Also tell us that your going to move your muscle legs to move your leg and put it in the front then your gonna push on your other legs muscles to move it forward ....and repeat it lots of times


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 2, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Also tell us that your going to move your muscle legs to move your leg and put it in the front then your gonna push on your other legs muscles to move it forward ....and repeat it lots of times

Click to collapse



You've made my leg muscles hurt.... :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am sooo ****ing bored.
Waiting for someone to come online...



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I am sooo ****ing bored.
> Waiting for someone to come online...
> View attachment 1450797
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Just a random person coming online 


O hai





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## domini99 (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Just a random person coming online
> 
> 
> O hai
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Hola domini99:





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## domini99 (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hola domini99:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Play minecraft?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Play minecraft?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Neoooooooope

Watch Game of Thrones?


PS : we're so getting banned from this thread 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## domini99 (Nov 2, 2012)

No. 
But your right.

Im going to play minecraft.
See ya.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## domini99 (Nov 2, 2012)

Still being bored.
I dont wanna game alone 
But there's still nobody online 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 2, 2012)

Playing most wanted on ma droid


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Was playing assassins creed 3, now I'm going to sleep

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2012)

Watching Fresh Prince of bel-air
Yes i downloaded 6 seasons of a tv series which started even before i was born 

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> Watching Fresh Prince of bel-air
> Yes i downloaded 6 seasons of a tv series which started even before i was born
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons

Click to collapse



Fresh prince is completely awesome though


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Still being bored.
> I dont wanna game alone
> But there's still nobody online
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



PS3 MW3?







tjsgy said:


> Watching Fresh Prince of bel-air
> Yes i downloaded 6 seasons of a tv series which started even before i was born
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> Fresh prince is completely awesome though

Click to collapse



Childhood man, childhood 

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 2, 2012)

Taking a ****!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## peanut1596 (Nov 2, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Taking a ****!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey me too!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## 2lines.pl (Nov 2, 2012)

Testing an update for my app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 2, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please tell me more! 

I'm skyping... Drunk. It's boring at computer so I'm doing some things on my phone too. (forgive my grammar atm) 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## droidmode (Nov 2, 2012)

Deciding whether to get Asus Infiniti or Nexus 8


----------



## domini99 (Nov 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> PS3 MW3?
> 
> I bought the xda app. Problem?

Click to collapse



I do not have ps3 / xbox, i use computer to game

But im not bored anymore. Movie on tv 


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## veeman (Nov 2, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Taking a ****!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. Those asterisks are delicious.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## imilleson (Nov 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah. Those asterisks are delicious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I clicked your signature picture, was led to a website, and now I feel like I have suffered a stroke  Thank you


----------



## Crikey83 (Nov 3, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> Watching Fresh Prince of bel-air
> Yes i downloaded 6 seasons of a tv series which started even before i was born
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons

Click to collapse



Awesome show that one 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## chemist80 (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to get some sleep

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

chemist80 said:


> Trying to get some sleep
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S

Click to collapse



Good start 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting ready for Ultimate Fighter Friday!!

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting that damn mosquitoes off me:banghead:


----------



## eolithix (Nov 3, 2012)

Waiting for a PM reply and also posting to get my account o developers post level cause pms are not very good when u wanna infrom someone on his project


----------



## lazarus2297 (Nov 3, 2012)

Playing Risk with some buddies 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrhaddan (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to decide if I tell my wife I am upgrading to a $350 phone or just let her find out.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Nov 3, 2012)

Just woke up, time for breakfast
(Sent from Sony Xperia GO using XDA Premium)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

mrhaddan said:


> Trying to decide if I tell my wife I am upgrading to a $350 phone or just let her find out.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's easier to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to download cm10 from a crappy file hosting site

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DrewCaptivate (Nov 3, 2012)

trying to unbrick my DX....2nd time in consecutive days....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 3, 2012)

Flamber-ing noobs.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting a "Sharon Stone" view of a twenty-something's netherlands in a local Country & Western bar. Nice to see the shaved look seems to be going away.   At least with gorgeous young thangs...  She seems to enjoy sharing the view.

Sent from my hidden under the bar web cam using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Getting a "Sharon Stone" view of a twenty-something's netherlands in a local Country & Western bar. Nice to see the shaved look seems to be going away.   At least with gorgeous young thangs...  She seems to enjoy sharing the view.
> 
> Sent from my hidden under the bar web cam using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's easily the most perverted post I've ever read.  Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 3, 2012)

You know the menu on DVDs, at the beginning? Letting it loop, getting drunk.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrhaddan (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's easier to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Lol love it. :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> You know the menu on DVDs, at the beginning? Letting it loop, getting drunk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol yeah they are only like 20 second footage but keeps looping lol

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 3, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol yeah they are only like 20 second footage but keeps looping lol
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



watched the five year engagement. Menu music meshes so well with XDA.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

stuffinthesky said:


> watched the five year engagement. Menu music meshes so well with XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you say si

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## tomig64 (Nov 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Flamber-ing noobs.

Click to collapse



Very smart


----------



## _Variable (Nov 3, 2012)

?hy phone is lagging.  Ho keyboard acribg bwird. 

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomig64 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am working  I have some rests...


----------



## vacc (Nov 3, 2012)

Just back from Canton Fair with customers; tired. Having Chinese barbecue and drinking :beer: Definitely we're going to be drunk tonight 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 3, 2012)

Gues who's online on skype:
The echo sound test service !!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## tomig64 (Nov 3, 2012)

))))


----------



## illithid90 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm studying pharmacology at university. I need some rest 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

illithid90 said:


> I'm studying pharmacology at university. I need some rest
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Future drug baron then?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## mari133 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm studying Mechatronics  :laugh:
And looking XDA forum .


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 3, 2012)

Exploring the works of Nietzsche.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting ready to go to work, where I've got to sit through a football match..... I hate football

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 3, 2012)

I am trying the latest patch from Broadcom for colour swap in CM 7 and CM 9

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

waiting for the credits to finish on assassins creed III then gonna find something else to play


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 3, 2012)

dinner time:good:


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2012)

Drunk in the b room

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## derealrobert2 (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you have an idea for lg optimus net p690 for ics solution for camera??  Still no update

Sent from my Optimus Net using xda app-developers app


----------



## merlin110 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dinner....


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

Watching Lets go to prison 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 3, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Watching Lets go to prison
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Watched that yesterday.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 3, 2012)

Updating to ios 6.0.1

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 3, 2012)

Watching in prison?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

smileyanz said:


> Watching in prison?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol no a movie called "let's go to prison"

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2012)

Umm writing for the bus. Drunk obviously

Man it's cold out here... I hate travelling by bus bus but hey, at least I'm not drink driving! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Nov 3, 2012)

Watching Holes.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 3, 2012)

Whose!!!"?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 3, 2012)

The movie Holes..

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## r1tesh (Nov 3, 2012)

Laying in bed, posting on XDA.  Time for afternoon nap...and i am GHOST!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 3, 2012)

That's an awesome movie...remember the old days


----------



## domini99 (Nov 3, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> That's an awesome movie...remember the old days

Click to collapse



Sure it is 
But commercial breaks are killing me 

I am at the part the boys climb up the mountain and find the water and unions.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 3, 2012)

I love that part   especially when they eat the onions


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol I love that film 
Is this an onion? No its a hot fudge sundea XD

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## 2010matej (Nov 3, 2012)

Fap fap

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awwww, the movie is ended 
It was a great movie 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Watching Holes.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Wow. Me to.. well actually 2 that I just dug.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## jayk32 (Nov 3, 2012)

Watching X Factor with the missus


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 3, 2012)

Waiting my brother to take his bath, so we cam go eat pizza on my grandparents 55 year anniversary of marriage.

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 3, 2012)

Watching Wildboyz.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

Watching cartoons/ kids shows from my childhood. Magic schoolbus, tailspin, global guts, galagala island. Wow how times have changed...

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 3, 2012)

Thinking if I should install cm10 on a og galaxy s..... Any help ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Shopping for food with Sparky (who's wearing a suit)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Getting frustrated with the huge battery drain I'm suffering

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## davevanoerle (Nov 3, 2012)

Browsing on XDA Forums 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

Infiltrating apple forums lol they worship steven jobs like a deity over there LMAO

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 3, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Infiltrating apple forums lol they worship steven jobs like a deity over there LMAO
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Glad to see we have a man inside. U could slap an apple logo on anything and theyll buy it no matter what.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## watzez (Nov 4, 2012)

Posting crap to because i want to upload my rom and help others with theirs;D

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 4, 2012)

Tiping while listening to music (Beggin' by Madcon )


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

Writing my 1600th post

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 4, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Glad to see we have a man inside. U could slap an apple logo on anything and theyll buy it no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Lol this is true

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## veeman (Nov 4, 2012)

Arguing with some iSheep on YouTube.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just cried, for the first time in 2 years. Was reading The Perks of Being A Wallflower. It is such a beautiful book. Can't wait to watch the movie (gonna have to wait for BluRay release, as the movie isn't going to be shown at any cinemas in my city.).

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## r1tesh (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching HORRIBLE BOSSES...LMAO!!!!!!!

Sent from the BEAST using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 4, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> I love that part   especially when they eat the onions

Click to collapse



Not just onions, sweet onions! .)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching sexy jessica biel on blade Trinity. This movie craps all over "twilight"

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 4, 2012)

We're watchig cheech and chong up in smoke

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching skyfall


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

The usual.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 4, 2012)

Goodmorning.

Im brushing my teeth and browsing xda at the same time 

Sent from my sending thing..

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

My sister is watching tv:
She zapps 100 channels in 1 second.
1 problem: we only got 1600 chanels 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Goodmorning.
> 
> Im brushing my teeth and browsing xda at the same time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must have very fast fingers to go through 100 per second

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Just cried, for the first time in 2 years. Was reading The Perks of Being A Wallflower. It is such a beautiful book. Can't wait to watch the movie (gonna have to wait for BluRay release, as the movie isn't going to be shown at any cinemas in my city.).
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



I also cried yesterday first time for ten years. Though it was because of whiskey... 

*Sent from my premium potato*

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.

Click to collapse



Beer, porch and cigarette, eh? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## realsis (Nov 4, 2012)

Sitting outside smoking, can't sleep..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 4, 2012)

Best thing to do


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

Waiting for the ROM to finish downloading. I had accidentally downloaded the older version and I probably have to wipe again(till it bleeds) when I flash the update. Go me!

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 4, 2012)

Waiting a pm :/


----------



## amelor (Nov 4, 2012)

I am watching into my window and thinking about life and sense of life.


----------



## BiteBlaze (Nov 4, 2012)

Waiting for someone to buy my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

Playing Arkham City on PS3. It's been a long time I last was bored like this... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Playing Arkham City on PS3. It's been a long time I last was bored like this...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Online name?

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

drinking... which is really dumb seeing as i have to be up 4am tomorrow. (it's 21:28 here) 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Online name?
> 
> I bought the xda app. Problem?

Click to collapse



JakeTheYakuza 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> JakeTheYakuza
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



What games you got? PM me a list so we don't hijack the thread 

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching f1


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching 8 below

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SultanMazlum (Nov 4, 2012)

Working on my youtube channel (FailChannelExtreme)


----------



## LavLab (Nov 4, 2012)

Taking a break from mixing Dub music...

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What games you got? PM me a list so we don't hijack the thread
> 
> I bought the xda app. Problem?

Click to collapse



Well I don't play much anymore these days. I occasionally play BF3 and GT5.

Anyway, just came from(probably) my last motorbike trip this year. Man I hate frost and snow 
Also I'm having ice on my neck because, for some reason, I have huge marks on both sides of my neck... I just noticed them... After half of the population of this town... 

I'm gonna make some scotch with coke now that I won't drive anymore today... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

Flashing miui cuz I'm dtunk

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 4, 2012)

Making Siri my B**ch.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Prepping for another Linux install...


----------



## domini99 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Prepping for another Linux install...

Click to collapse



What linux?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 4, 2012)

Trying to sleep.. But damn.. This xda app.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> What linux?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Mint Cinnamon 64-bit...  I'll update it to kernel 3.6 and use the compal 3.6.2 wifi drivers...  Maybe I can finally get the 5Ghz working after all...


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Nov 4, 2012)

Reading manga on a separate tab and wondering how this thread got so many pages xD


----------



## xaccers (Nov 4, 2012)

Apparently gassing my wife with the smallest of farts. Something nasty is brewing.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching some really weird Sex tv show(don't ask me why) and texting ... I am this bored, yes. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching the Bears hand Tennessee their arses on a plate :laugh:


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 4, 2012)

Watching the classy Packers end the Cardinals game without making an easy TD.

Sent from Aaron Rodger's arm using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

I gave Sparky a haircut. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I gave Sparky a haircut.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just waiting for Rambo 3 to start :thumbup:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## huggs (Nov 4, 2012)

Been sick. Slept all day, just woke up.
I gotta quit eating 'questionable' foods.


----------



## AaronBronander (Nov 5, 2012)

watching Adventure Time and surfing. I swear I'm an adult


----------



## veeman (Nov 5, 2012)

AaronBronander said:


> watching Adventure Time and surfing. I swear I'm an adult

Click to collapse



You have a TV and a computer on your surfboard? Impressive!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AaronBronander (Nov 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> You have a TV and a computer on your surfboard? Impressive!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yep! my surfboard looks a lot like a desk. Tubular


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 5, 2012)

Getting ready to go to sleep, have court tomorrow

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 5, 2012)

Gettin ready to watch the lakers win tonight!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Sitting at work, wishing I was home.:crying:


----------



## jmindset (Nov 5, 2012)

Watching WALKING DEAD

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 5, 2012)

Helping my gf with her homework while listening to escape the fate

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

At school bench... My net book won't boot anymore... Gosh this is gonna be a boring day... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> At school bench... My net book won't boot anymore... Gosh this is gonna be a boring day...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Maybe you can troubleshoot whats wrong at the times there's nothing to do.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

It says some file is deleted in System32 folder. Oh god why... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sniper (Nov 5, 2012)

Just made, uploaded, and posted 3 different themes. I'll save the last one for tomorrow. For now, it's time to sleep.... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

sniper said:


> Just made, uploaded, and posted 3 different themes. I'll save the last one for tomorrow. For now, it's time to sleep....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Geez, I'm such a noob....i should set up a drink donation thingy.


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

Just sitting and relaxing..   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## _deleted_ (Nov 5, 2012)

Watching Ted, just lmfao. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 5, 2012)

Watching Seinfeld, drinking the new lime monster + vodka. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 5, 2012)

Finshed last season of prison Break

On 4th season of Fresh Prince of Bel-Air

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## autogeek (Nov 5, 2012)

Sitting in my car killing time before I go to that dreadful place they call work. 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 5, 2012)

Waiting for the power to come back on.



ArmorD said:


> It says some file is deleted in System32 folder. Oh god why...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



System Restore.... Just set it back to a previous date. If you're on Vista/7, you can do so from the boot menu by pressing F8 and going to advanced options. 

Send From My Asus Infinity TF700T 64GB And A Very Unstable T-Mobile 3G/WiFi Hotspot


----------



## derealrobert2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Searching for developer in lg onet P69 to fixedthe camera on ics ;(( almost a more month ago there still unstable rom

Sent from my Optimus Net using xda app-developers app


----------



## cola1975 (Nov 5, 2012)

Watching sport


----------



## jmindset (Nov 5, 2012)

Playing some Mag.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## slo_down (Nov 5, 2012)

watching THE WIRE (Quality TV Series) =)


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

Waiting for people to reply my texts... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 6, 2012)

Downloading backtrack 5 R3


----------



## Addamaccada (Nov 6, 2012)

er...posting in this thread 

Oh & listening to the new Soft Moon album

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 6, 2012)

Addamaccada said:


> er...posting in this thread

Click to collapse



......


----------



## vader860 (Nov 6, 2012)

After watching dexter, working remotely without getting paid for it.....because 8 hours was not enough 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## SquallyDoc (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm reading up on some Android dev work and just surfing XDA....


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 6, 2012)

Watching some news

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxy (Nov 6, 2012)

Reading a nexus 4 article and playing guild wars 2.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 6, 2012)

Texting and watching a movie.. Waiting for this rom to download for my note 2

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Tachi91 (Nov 6, 2012)

confused and scared that i was not signed in to xda then i was but as somebody else... then me again wtf is this who is rfrank86


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 6, 2012)

Laughing at our Yorkie. Wife modeling hot new dress, says "what do you think?" Dog stands up, rolls over on his back, legs in the air, tongue hanging out.

That's settled. Suitably hot! No comment from me required.

Sent from my head using xda app-developers app and mind control.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 6, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> confused and scared that i was not signed in to xda then i was but as somebody else... then me again wtf is this who is rfrank86

Click to collapse



It was a glitch. It's fixed now.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 6, 2012)

Tachi91 said:


> confused and scared that i was not signed in to xda then i was but as somebody else... then me again wtf is this who is rfrank86

Click to collapse



Omg!! A HACKERRRR! Burn him BURN HIIIIM! O no wait. We appreciate ur kind here. I mean what U did was wrong but at least sharing that knowledge will help us to know NOT to do that. 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Reading this thread on my glossy ipad 2...


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 6, 2012)

Demolishing half a VGA plug to get it to fit next to the HDMI.


----------



## imilleson (Nov 6, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Demolishing half a VGA plug to get it to fit next to the HDMI.

Click to collapse



LOL I can relate. Computer manufacturers need to get with the times 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 6, 2012)

Enjoying Working CM 7 

Sent from my CM 7ed Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen Big Buttons and unstable CM 7


----------



## Sheetzie03 (Nov 6, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Texting and watching a movie.. Waiting for this rom to download for my note 2
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Lemme get your note 2? You care?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hardball 45 (Nov 6, 2012)

working...


----------



## jmindset (Nov 6, 2012)

Downloading Strike Back. Apparently season 2 in the UK is season 1 in the US.....

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## pak-stars (Nov 6, 2012)

eating at chipotle

Sent from my HTC PH39100


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 6, 2012)

At a Sonic drive thru, hungry like a mofo!!


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 6, 2012)

Drinking Mexico's water on a dare because I do not believe their bullcrap. What's the worst that could happen?

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## veeman (Nov 7, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Drinking Mexico's water on a dare because I do not believe their bullcrap. What's the worst that could happen?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



3 days later...

Funnyangrykid is diagnosed with malaria and 4 types of avian flu.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 7, 2012)

Screaming "LET'S GO ROMNEY".

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 7, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Screaming "LET'S GO ROMNEY".
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Romney will hopefully win! How many electoral vote does he have? My state better end up for Romney. Come on, Ohio! Don't fail me now! Oh yeah... I'm watching the latest news on the election while playing Halo 4.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Screaming "LET'S GO ROMNEY".
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Removed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking at phones just in case I get to get one.

Instead of applying for community college.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

Obama got the lead again. Its gonna be really close from the looks of it.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## vader860 (Nov 7, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Obama got the lead again. Its gonna be really close from the looks of it.
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



In Florida CNN showed counties remaining are broward and Miami Dade which are heavy democratic. If trend holds, Obama wins Florida and Romney cannot get to 270 even by wining everything else. Assuming Obama wins NM CA OR WA which are strong democratic states

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Spidey01 (Nov 7, 2012)

Using the case (see Google Play) and my Transformer Prime as a stand for my N7, and typing on a Logitech K810 keyboard while I listen to "Let the bodies hit the floor" and poke around XDA. .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjgood (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ohio is incredibly close, with Obama slightly leading.
> Not trying to be racist, be if he weren't black, he wouldn't stand a chance. 93% of the black people who voted voted for Obama...(stats from NBC news.)

Click to collapse



I thought I heard that ~90% of black people vote democratic either way


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 7, 2012)

bjgood said:


> I thought I heard that ~90% of black people vote democratic either way

Click to collapse



Good thing I'm a part of that 10 percent.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

Obama won!! Love seeing the biased Republican news anchors complain lol. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Obama won!! Love seeing the biased Republican news anchors complain lol.
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



Umm not yet? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## sirdowski (Nov 7, 2012)

Republican party deserved to lose. 
Zero vision, zero dynamic leaders, and zero passion. 

The GOP reminds me so much of Microsoft it scary. Still running on fumes from the past. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vader860 (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe Romney wishes he never made the 47% comment, or the binder full of women.....

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm not yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



He won the electoral vote.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

258. Not yet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 258. Not yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The truth hurt but he won 275 to 203

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> If he did I'm packing my bags and moving to Canada. Seriously America. A president who wins twice just because of his race?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol gw bush won twice for worst reason. This Is the first black president and maybe the last in a while. So let him stay a little long. Worst presidents have been in for 2 terms before.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## cashyftw (Nov 7, 2012)

The binder full of women... Haha 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That's it. Obama's the antichrist. We're all dead. (JK) Seriously though, America's last hope is gone. We need a good president, like Lincon or Washington, who did stuff other then raise our debt.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Reagan


----------



## vkumar2695 (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That's it. Obama's the antichrist. We're all dead. (JK) Seriously though, America's last hope is gone. We need a good president, like Lincoln or Washington, who did stuff other then raise our debt.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think your looking for my boy Clinton 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That's it. Obama's the antichrist. We're all dead. (JK) Seriously though, America's last hope is gone. We need a good president, like Lincoln or Washington, who did stuff other then raise our debt.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or like jfk. But look what happened to them. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## XxStatiX (Nov 7, 2012)

Tryng to study  
Distracted by XDA :angel:


----------



## vkumar2695 (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Guys, any good president. We need one. I don't care what example we give. Obama will destroy America. We have been deprived of all hope.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lesser of two evils

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## vader860 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just like the trickle down policy failed on Herbert Hoover right after the roaring twenties and before the great depression, Romney's trickle down  policies would have failed miserably. 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Cut out the political talk. It's been declared now so you don't need to speak about it on here anymore.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 7, 2012)

Obama baby!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Obama baby!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you want this thread closed? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone else thinking of moving to Canada?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Anyone else thinking of moving to Canada?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



No... Somewhere in Europe...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Anyone else thinking of moving to Canada?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, Mexico, to have funny drinks with MTM...whether he knows it or not.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Canada, Texas or wherever quasi moves

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jmindset (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm fine in the US. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Do you want this thread closed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Shut yo mouth up!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Shut yo mouth up!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Woooow. Public forum. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Shut yo mouth up!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agreed, and its election day in the US.  Saying "Obama baby!!!" Will do no harm for today, but Meph, you've already been banned for dumb sh*t, so lay off.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## gagdude (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm upset Obama won.

It should have been Vermin Supreme. Does nobody want a free pony?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

gagdude said:


> I'm upset Obama won.
> 
> It should have been Vermin Supreme. Does nobody want a free pony?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, move along.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## gagdude (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope, move along.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



He wears a boot on his head. Obama isn't badass enough to do that.
Supreme also was told by Jesus to make some guy gay, so he dropped sprinkles on him.
He also has his own political party, called the Free Pony Party, and his VP would've been the rent is too damn high guy.

Surely he should have won?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 7, 2012)

Wondering how I'm going to get home tomorrow.... 

Train Station > Station with soccer stadium > Station.

And a Europe League match an hour after my train has to go past that station. See the problem?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering how I'm going to get home tomorrow....
> 
> Train Station > Station with soccer stadium > Station.
> 
> And a Europe League match an hour after my train has to go past that station. See the problem?

Click to collapse



Are you playing in the match?  Cuz if not, I have a tip.....don't go?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering how I'm going to get home tomorrow....
> 
> Train Station > Station with soccer stadium > Station.
> 
> And a Europe League match an hour after my train has to go past that station. See the problem?

Click to collapse



Not seeing but reading...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking for ROMs for my friends Nexus S (I had one too but sold before I rooted it) can anyone suggest me???

Sent from my CM 7ed Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen Big Buttons and unstable CM 7


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> Looking for ROMs for my friends Nexus S (I had one too but sold before I rooted it) can anyone suggest me???
> 
> Sent from my CM 7ed Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen Big Buttons and unstable CM 7

Click to collapse



Its a Nexus....

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you playing in the match?  Cuz if not, I have a tip.....don't go?

Click to collapse



They shut down all public transport in a 3 km circle around the station, so I can't get home from my job, as the only train line literally goes past and stops at the front door of the stadium....


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Its a Nexus....
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



So??? Whats the Deal???


Sent from my CM 7ed Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen Big Buttons and unstable CM 7


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

tjsgy said:


> So??? Whats the Deal???
> 
> 
> Sent from my CM 7ed Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen Big Buttons and unstable CM 7

Click to collapse



No need dor cusrom rom

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> No need dor cusrom rom
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



ParanoidAndroid CM 10- awesome stuff

Sent from my CM 7ed Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen Big Buttons and unstable CM 7


----------



## vader860 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wondering if the forecast for NYC will change and instead of a slushy mix we get accumulating snow for the second nor'easter. 

For those who think global warming is a myth or conspiracy theory.....

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 7, 2012)

Rendering... 

I made the mistake of setting the Media Encoder rendering process to 'Realtime'.... Oops.


----------



## huggs (Nov 7, 2012)

Bout to go get breakfast then going to court.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Headed to the PO's office...


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Nov 7, 2012)

Watching television

(Sent from Sony Xperia GO using XDA Premium)


----------



## gagdude (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> No need dor cusrom rom
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



A custom ROM isn't only to get new software, some ROMs have features like extra speed and battery life. The CM series of ROMs have theming support, and an entire list of settings full of goodies. Stuff that stock Android can't do while still staying AOSP.
Something that sticks out is ParanoidAndroid, which allows tthe user easy switching from phone to tablet mode, without having to mess with the dpi.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Romney will hopefully win! How many electoral vote does he have? My state better end up for Romney. Come on, Ohio! Don't fail me now! Oh yeah... I'm watching the latest news on the election while playing Halo 4.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sad day. Btw nice sandlehat picture 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 7, 2012)

Learning java


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 7, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Learning java

Click to collapse



Good luck my friend

Sent from my LG-C729 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leo321 (Nov 7, 2012)

Blech 

Sent from my M030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imilleson (Nov 7, 2012)

Waiting for my galaxy s 3 to come in

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 7, 2012)

Making a short break before reading the important scenes of "Faust" (Goethe) again and learning for a class test tomorrow.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 7, 2012)

Crisma said:


> posting something every 5 minutes on xda just to get 10 posts to ask a question on a developer thread

Click to collapse



You're gonna get banned if you do that...
I'm at school. 6 minutes left. Then I can get home!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You're gonna get banned if you do that...
> I'm at school. 6 minutes left. Then I can get home!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have fun haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## domini99 (Nov 7, 2012)

Playing GTA SA online.
Thats great fun 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 7, 2012)

Laying on my bed, Texting and surfing xda. ****tty day, but one text just made me somewhat happy  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 7, 2012)

Sitting in cvs waiting for my prescription.. Asthma sucks :thumbdown:

And everyone walking past Asking about my note 2 is not making my irritated mood better right now 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## veeman (Nov 7, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering how I'm going to get home tomorrow....
> 
> Train Station > Station with soccer stadium > Station.
> 
> And a Europe League match an hour after my train has to go past that station. See the problem?

Click to collapse



In a station wagon of course. But don't get pulled over or you will be taking a trip to the police station. Then you can write to your family on some nice stationery.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 7, 2012)

Also in CVS browsing for some cold medicine while blasting 12 stones from my ipod touch....

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 8, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Also in CVS browsing for some cold medicine while blasting 12 stones from my ipod touch....
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Be careful! CVS is known for Smurfs, loads of people get busted there for buying cold meds.

Sent from my snotty nose using xda app-developers app


----------



## brooklyn718941 (Nov 8, 2012)

Brooklyn vs miami

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching moonshiners

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Antagonist42 (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching Resident Evil Biohazard and thinking of going to sleep

Sent from my Acer E320-orange using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Doing rotational inertia problems.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 8, 2012)

Shooting delinquent javalinas in their stinky ass with my repeater pellet gun. Nice to hear them squeal, but they leave a stink that takes an hour to go away.

They dig up and chew our watering system for trees and birds.

Sent from my Porky Pig Communicator v6.4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Doing rotational inertia problems.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Is that anything like Twister?

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## veeman (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is that anything like Twister?
> 
> "Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Mental twister yes...

It's the stuff under Dynamics if you're interested in what I'm doing. Lol
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotation_around_a_fixed_axis#section_3

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## mr_itou (Nov 8, 2012)

just exploring xda .
newbie here


----------



## erad1 (Nov 8, 2012)

mr_itou said:


> just exploring xda .
> newbie here

Click to collapse



Welcome to the dark side...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## killersloth (Nov 8, 2012)

In a constant state of dissatisfaction with the ROM on my phone....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bacon


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 8, 2012)

Reading my human anatomy and physiology books!  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

Reminising... watching old cartoons. Ducktales swat kats road roovers so many great kids cartoons back in the 90's

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Reading this

en.miui.com/thread-957-1-1.html

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## assyrian85 (Nov 8, 2012)

playing texas holdem (zynga)


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 8, 2012)

Listening to music and pumping my subwoofer to the max.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

(not) sleeping

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> (not) sleeping
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



2:55 on a weekday.  Unreal.  Don't you go to school?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 2:55 on a weekday.  Unreal.  Don't you go to school?

Click to collapse



I can't sleep lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I can't sleep lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You can.  You just won't.  It's a choice.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You can.  You just won't.  It's a choice.

Click to collapse



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I bet you were born on a highway, because that's where most accidents happen.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I bet you were born on a highway, because that's where most accidents happen.

Click to collapse



Lol that's harsh, but incredibly funny

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 8, 2012)

being bored..


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

can't sleep. Its 3 am

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got out of work..... 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bored


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bored

Click to collapse



What about insomnia?

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

jmindset said:


> What about insomnia?
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



What about it?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> What about it?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wrong person srry

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## cor4twenty (Nov 8, 2012)

Cruising around school at 2am looking for some chicks what a drag :/

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

cor4twenty said:


> Cruising around school at 2am looking for some chicks what a drag :/
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol @ 2 am? Are you looking for escorts 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## cor4twenty (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol I mean actual chicks  they get out of the dorm. 

And oddly enough there's a lot of girls out right now : D
Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

cor4twenty said:


> Lol I mean actual chicks  they get out of the dorm.
> 
> And oddly enough there's a lot of girls out right now : D
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh ok. That makes sense

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

cor4twenty said:


> Lol I mean actual chicks  they get out of the dorm.
> 
> And oddly enough there's a lot of girls out right now : D
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But here you are, posting....so no lovin for you then?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got to work. Having a coffee made for me

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## miniceki (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm "working" right now


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 8, 2012)

Gaming.

Sent from my phone with test release of ics (v28a)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got home and sill getting paid for the next 3 hours:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## kooh pal (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching the stocks... And cm10 development.




Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking of learning app development.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 8, 2012)

TRYING to play BF3 on PS3(yea I'm such a noob for not having a pc  ) but the game's just not working for some reason... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## VladHD (Nov 8, 2012)

trying to install a custom rom on my phone X(


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 8, 2012)

Just received all the accessories to do the wireless charging mod for the Galaxy S3. 
 But, with much sadness I have to go to work first. 
But at least I have a job I can go to. 
So, now I drive around all day through New England and listen to music. Lol!!!!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onkel_joerg (Nov 8, 2012)

Reading this thread

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScatteredHell (Nov 8, 2012)

Was thinking about a girl 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 8, 2012)

Studying for my Economy test while eating a double western bacon <3

God, I love Carl's Jr


----------



## domini99 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mixing up music

for school i had to mix some music with a part that keeps getting repeated.
did this in 10 minutes. what do you think. i like it 
i hope you like it, i like music mixing 

(ps what? mp3 invalid? well crap. uploaded as zip)


----------



## edjani (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching thenewbostons java tutorials

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## blade30p (Nov 8, 2012)

Rollin a fatty, about to watch The Watch

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 8, 2012)

Getting ready to do a drive-by on BK. Trying to kill as many whoppers as 20 bucks will let me.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Getting ready to do a drive-by on BK. Trying to kill as many whoppers as 20 bucks will let me.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Without buying the meal just the plain whopper, about 4 I think. I recommend getting JR whoppers instead. Much cheaper. Or double cheese burgers :thumbup:

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Nov 8, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Without buying the meal just the plain whopper, about 4 I think. I recommend getting JR whoppers instead. Much cheaper. Or double cheese burgers :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just the whopper is $5 each? I thought they were MUCH cheaper

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 8, 2012)

Me and my lady are reading the first love poem she wrote to me before we met! <3 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 8, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Me and my lady are reading the first love poem she wrote to me before we met! <3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BEFORE you met? We're you in prison and she was writing you?

Sent from my trusty, blood encrusted shiv using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Just the whopper is $5 each? I thought they were MUCH cheaper
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Basically. Whopper meal is like 7 dollars. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 9, 2012)

Just sitting here getting this lady to sew my patch on my vest for me.. 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 9, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> BEFORE you met? We're you in prison and she was writing you?
> 
> Sent from my trusty, blood encrusted shiv using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wtf!! No!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 9, 2012)

In the bathroom regretting that mexico drinking water dare a couple days ago. Am I gun die? I'm scurred

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## gagdude (Nov 9, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> In the bathroom regretting that mexico drinking water dare a couple days ago. Am I gun die? I'm scurred
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Yeah unfortunately you only have a few hours to live

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 9, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> In the bathroom regretting that mexico drinking water dare a couple days ago. Am I gun die? I'm scurred
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Nah. I've drank it before.

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 9, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Nah. I've drank it before.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Zombie?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 9, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Zombie?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol what about zombies?

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Downloading Green Street 1 & 2. I know what I'll be watching in a few hours when I try to fall asleep 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## gagdude (Nov 9, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol what about zombies?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He's asking if you are a zombie because you drank mexican water, died, but yet somehow you are posting on xda
Zombie!

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The usual.


But this time it's raining.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> 
> But this time it's raining.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not exactly the usual if it's raining 
It's such a knock to the routine 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not exactly the usual if it's raining
> It's such a knock to the routine
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



I'm still on the porch with a beer and smoke.  Rain or shine 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 9, 2012)

Agar extraction! The red algae is boiling right now
All this for just 10 marks

Sent from my Overclocked themed Stock Galaxy Y


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 9, 2012)

Trying to learn java which could then broaden my career options. Rome wasn't built in a day. It takes time.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm still on the porch with a beer and smoke.  Rain or shine
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I guess I can't argue with that logic 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## jmindset (Nov 9, 2012)

gagdude said:


> He's asking if you are a zombie because you drank mexican water, died, but yet somehow you are posting on xda
> Zombie!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok wow that was obvious. And no not a zombie. Lol

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sebgonz (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm using this new-fangled technology to hold a video conference with multiple people on this thing called "Google + Hangout". Have you ever heard of it? It's fancy!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

sebgonz said:


> I'm using this new-fangled technology to hold a video conference with multiple people on this thing called "Google + Hangout". Have you ever heard of it? It's fancy!!

Click to collapse



I think I heard about that on a social networking site i found called Facebook.  Not sure what that's all about.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 9, 2012)

Laughing at the stupidity of the Dutch government. 

Launches a mobile-phone based national disaster warning system. Doesn't work on Smartphones.


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 9, 2012)

It's 2:43 am so I guess I'll go to sleep.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 9, 2012)

Watching "savages" 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Nov 9, 2012)

Taking afternoon nap 

(Sent from Sony Xperia GO using XDA Premium)


----------



## edjani (Nov 9, 2012)

In chool

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## jootanen (Nov 9, 2012)

Playing Medal of honor: warfighter

Sent from my GT-I9100 using GT-I9100


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 9, 2012)

jootanen said:


> Playing Medal of honor: warfighter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Good game right there 

Sparx639


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 9, 2012)

bandarigoda123 said:


> Was thinking about a girl
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm trying to forget one 

Never thought it would be this hard... Neither did I think I'd ever even care for someone 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## elagrew (Nov 9, 2012)

*Upgraded ROM*

I upgraded my MT4G to the unofficial CM10 ROM by elginsk8r.  Wonderful! A few bugs, but they are being worked on.

--El


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I'm trying to forget one
> 
> Never thought it would be this hard... Neither did I think I'd ever even care for someone
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I'm trying to GET one. 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 9, 2012)

Installing the latest sygic app.

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 9, 2012)

Burned some trees... Bout to eat some food! :sly:

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## aicjofs (Nov 9, 2012)

Wondering if the Lumia 920 is going to be delivered today.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 9, 2012)

Sitting in history class. Just finished a test. I blew through it. Finished it in 10 minutes and I am 100% postive I got an A(I've never cotton a B on a history test). Wait. My history teacher just walked over to me. I closed down the app but he came over just to tell me I got a 36/35. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sitting in history class. Just finished a test. I blew through it. Finished it in 10 minutes and I am 100% postive I got an A(I've never cotton a B on a history test). Wait. My history teacher just walked over to me. I closed down the app but he came over just to tell me I got a 36/35.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha you at school im having weekend 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## XxStatiX (Nov 9, 2012)

Preparing for an English exam.
Dead 

Sent using Forum Runner


----------



## jeeperz (Nov 9, 2012)

Downloading some mods


----------



## blacknight1114 (Nov 9, 2012)

Working on k.i.t.t.

sent from. K.I.T.T.


----------



## swelch36 (Nov 9, 2012)

Getting ready to go out for my Daughters 10th Birthday, lots of food to eat me thinks!....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

laughing. just laughing. thanks RohinZaraki. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 9, 2012)

Trying to get out of the bed. Atm my bed is winning

sent from my amazing galaxy ace with jb and a lot of stuff


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn, i luvee the stock firmware on mah galaxy s, but it is stock firmware  so i must install cm10... cuz mah phone cant have stock firmware


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Nov 9, 2012)

Making a new sense lockscreen 

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 9, 2012)

In my car trying not to fall asleep. Also wishing that I was at home in my pjs, in my bed.  




~*Sent from that thing with pretty lights*~


----------



## domini99 (Nov 9, 2012)

Eating a coockie *nom nom nom 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 9, 2012)

Watching Breaking Bad and skyping

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 9, 2012)

Its 1.26 at night, just finished prepration for my statistics and Computer sessionals at college
Will look over again in the morning before college
As dethnotice01 updated his ROM its flashing time! 

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 9, 2012)

Man, teh life of a crack-flasher is hard. I can't take it anymore.... I want stock rom!


----------



## _deleted_ (Nov 10, 2012)

Family guy  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jmindset (Nov 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I'm trying to forget one
> 
> Never thought it would be this hard... Neither did I think I'd ever even care for someone
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



This happens to most of us. I thought I would go nuts trying to forget my first love. But it happened. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Working out my left arm and hand.

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 10, 2012)

Gettin ready to go out and party tonight! !

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

Work hard, play in harder!  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2012)

race55 said:


> Man, teh life of a crack-flasher is hard. I can't take it anymore.... I want stock rom!

Click to collapse



I wants teh 4.2 update!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> I wants teh 4.2 update!

Click to collapse



I think you speller "the" wrong!
I am watching The Office. Just got back from my school were the highschoolers played hide-and-go-seek in the dark. There were only like 20 people though. It was pretty fun. My brother and I went into the church and went into the library, climed up two large book shelves, and stood on top of the men's bathroom. Nobody found us.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think you speller "the" wrong!
> I am watching The Office. Just got back from my school were the highschoolers played hide-and-go-seek in the dark. There were only like 20 people though. It was pretty fun. My brother and I went into the church and went into the library, climed up two large book shelves, and stood on top of the men's bathroom. Nobody found us.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tink you spelled "spelled" rong.


----------



## apen83 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hangover is playing on tv but I cant put my brand new note2 down to watch it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## vader860 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just watched SKYFALL  :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Typing this post. 

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## vrilandrov (Nov 10, 2012)

Right now, I am enjoying and learning new things about smartphones in this forum. And, looking for a new rom for my Galaxy Mini


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 10, 2012)

vrilandrov said:


> Right now, I am 10 post spamming, although it appears to be an unintentional faux pas

Click to collapse



Sighs


----------



## jmindset (Nov 10, 2012)

Playing some MAG. Love this game

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 10, 2012)

Being throttled by solavei. 

Just paid this month but if they don't fix it I've got some other SIM cards laying around and don't mind switching carriers. 

I love prepaid. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Roxy (Nov 10, 2012)

Nomming on bread w/ nutella.


----------



## jeromejeremytay (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah the nutella...

Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## fuzioninfinity (Nov 10, 2012)

Searching for the reason why my moneys all gone..


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thinking about a new signature.

Sent from my rooted potato eating duck..


----------



## cola1975 (Nov 10, 2012)

Watching Walking Dead 3


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 10, 2012)

Just sitting on my couch laptop on my lap and phone on my hand. You gotta love hangovers! 

Everybody's going into this party but I'm not going there... It's gonna be a boring day... Well you gotta do your job

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just uploaded a video to youtube. Mixed the windows vista startup sound a bit 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1Z92U_vYe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 10, 2012)

On annual leave whole of next week so I've come into work today so I don't get too behind, empty office no one else here and kind of freaky you hear all sorts of random noises! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haramizuki (Nov 10, 2012)

Browsing while lying down in the sofa.  *antisocial mode* they left me here all aloooooone.  Haha. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Nov 10, 2012)

Midnight in India, time to go for sleep

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Nov 10, 2012)

Playing the best game ever, Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time, on my Nexus 7... It's weird playing it with a PS3 controller though

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Trying to decide whether to stick with AOKP or just install the new viper saga and be done with it for a bit.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 10, 2012)

At the dealer gettin my truck oil changed! The wait is to 2hrs fml!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 10, 2012)

Having to listen to my cellmate farting. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting off the "grid" soon. Annunaki shall be returning soon.

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 10, 2012)

Trying to Fix my broken ps3 :/ it wont spin the disc or read it...

Anyone has a solution for this?

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## d_man17 (Nov 10, 2012)

Get a new blu-ray drive


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 10, 2012)

d_man17 said:


> Get a new blu-ray drive

Click to collapse



Wish i could.. im buying a new macbook in few days

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Applying to University of Minnesota. Pray for me guys. :fingerscrossed:

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 10, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Wish i could.. im buying a new macbook in few days
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



1.Get a real computer
2. Save hundreds of dollars
3. Buy new Playstation
4. Still have money left over


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 10, 2012)

Watching a Smash Bros Melee tournament while eating chips


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 1.Get a real computer
> 2. Save hundreds of dollars
> 3. Buy new Playstation
> 4. Still have money left over

Click to collapse



Yes u got a point..but im sick of windows pcs... i want a mac for coding iphone and android apps and for some design apps

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 10, 2012)

Playing Halo 4.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 10, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Yes u got a point..but im sick of windows pcs... i want a mac for coding iphone and android apps and for some design apps
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



Then make a hackintosh. There is no reason to spend a fortune on a macbook.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 1.Get a real computer
> 2. Save hundreds of dollars
> 3. Buy new Playstation
> 4. Still have money left over

Click to collapse



Or just save hundreds of dollars and buy liquor. Way more fun... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Or just save hundreds of dollars and buy liquor. Way more fun...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



And then spend the hundreds of dollars you just saved on more alcohol.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> And then spend the hundreds of dollars you just saved on more alcohol.

Click to collapse



And then buy a computer.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> And then buy a computer.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or save the money and buy alcohol again. Or weed if it's legal in your country/state...  WHAT! I didn't say that... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 11, 2012)

Listening to White Satin (Zeds Dead), while I figure out how to get this b#@ch to stop calling me.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TEdit (Nov 11, 2012)

searching for my xt610 some roms


----------



## jmindset (Nov 11, 2012)

Buying beer

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Nov 11, 2012)

Just made Thunderbird load images in email messages automatically instead of having to click some stupid button in each message. Now I'm smelling dinner cooking. My woman's such a good cook


----------



## TEdit (Nov 11, 2012)

listen Xonia - Remember


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 11, 2012)

Waiting for Six Feet Under to step on stage. 





~*Sent from that thing with pretty lights*~


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

TimeAndroid said:


> I am researching.

Click to collapse



No you're not.  You're creating bunk threads.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## RenayNJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking up information how to flash this Coby Android knock off 7 inch tablet.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr. Orange (Nov 11, 2012)

Lying in bed, reading this post.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Dr. Orange said:


> Lying in bed, reading this post.

Click to collapse



Reading your own post?  Narcissist.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 11, 2012)

Flashing a rom, waiting for a text(since last night, man she's mad at me  ) and eating...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Flashing a rom, waiting for a text(since last night, man she's mad at me  ) and eating...

Click to collapse



you forgot..."drunk".


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 11, 2012)

RenayNJ said:


> Looking up information how to flash this Coby Android knock off 7 inch tablet.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



All u would really need to do is push the binary to System/xbin 
And the apk or zip (forget which it is) to
System/xbin
Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you forgot..."drunk".

Click to collapse



Not sure if drunk or hungover... 

On a car trip. Not driving myself. I have very fancy clothes on me... 

Btw she did reply. She wasn't very happy for what I did and said yesterday though... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 11, 2012)

Watching a fight .....


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lying in a hospital bed while flashing latest CM10 build 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Not sure if drunk or hungover...
> 
> On a car trip. Not driving myself. I have very fancy clothes on me...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quality time, trust, a lil bit of jealousy (if she likes that) and affectionate in public (she prolly likes that, her showing other people or women yup that's MY man) is all u need for a good relationship.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## TEdit (Nov 11, 2012)

Listen Radio Gold FM


----------



## andnej (Nov 11, 2012)

Reading xda from my phablet

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smx06 (Nov 11, 2012)

*todests*

looking windows-rt 3rd party desktop apps running tips


----------



## jayk32 (Nov 11, 2012)

Still at work  But finishing in 10 mins,  :thumbup:


----------



## sonffrey (Nov 11, 2012)

Studying for my papers :banghead: staring at the wall becomes interesting

via GT I9100 using xda premium


----------



## smx06 (Nov 11, 2012)

and posting


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking if my pc is compatible to install mac osx (hackintosh) to fully work with drivers...anyone know? And a guide if its possible 

√ Intel core 2 duo 2.93GHz E7500 (dunno why but in bios it says 3.666MHz Frequency.

√ Gainward GTS 250 1GB

√ 4GB RAM

√ Western Digital 500GB (AAKS)
(Soon ill repair my ocz vertex 2)

√ MSI Mobo : P41T-C31

√ Logitech z506

Can i install hackintosh on my PC and run correctly?


Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 11, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Looking if my pc is compatible to install mac osx (hackintosh) to fully work with drivers...anyone know? And a guide if its possible
> 
> √ Intel core 2 duo 2.93GHz E7500 (dunno why but in bios it says 3.666MHz Frequency.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u have an AMD processor, it won't work.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 11, 2012)

Returning my MacBook Pro I bought last week. First hand experience, don't waste your time or money.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 11, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Returning my MacBook Pro I bought last week. First hand experience, don't waste your time or money.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



My motto is, don't be an iWhore, stay high on Android.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 11, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Returning my MacBook Pro I bought last week. First hand experience, don't waste your time or money.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why you returned it?

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 11, 2012)

smx06 said:


> looking windows-rt 3rd party desktop apps running tips

Click to collapse



Here's a tip. RT blows. If all you use is word processing and a browser it's alright but if you expect a full desktop level experience you should ditch it if possible and wait for 8 Pro for tablets.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 11, 2012)

Trying out MIUI 2.3.7 since yesterday!! 
Going to post about it on every offtopic thread where i can
I am so happy about it

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 11, 2012)

On a car ride(on the way back). OMG my friend picked up his mom since she has the same destination and man, she speaks all the time. I've been sexting on my phone and she keeps asking "So you have a computer with you?" and "What are you doing with that thing all the time?". Gee... This is gonna be a long ride. 

Texting with this girl, and trying to tell her I'm not drunk(she won't believe cause I had so much grammatical errors in the first 2 messages...) and doing some business with another friend... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> On a car ride(on the way back). OMG my friend picked up his mom since she has the same destination and man, she speaks all the time. I've been sexting on my phone and she keeps asking "So you have a computer with you?" and "What are you doing with that thing all the time?". Gee... This is gonna be a long ride.
> 
> Texting with this girl, and trying to tell her I'm not drunk(she won't believe cause I had so much grammatical errors in the first 2 messages...) and doing some business with another friend...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Trollmama  pwmed my friend

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 11, 2012)

Trying to find my phone


----------



## TimeAndroid (Nov 11, 2012)

Trying to backup my phone using clockwork recovery mod.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## domini99 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Trying to backup my phone using clockwork recovery mod.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Be happy: thats one of the easyest things in the whole andro-world 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 11, 2012)

Just sitting here doing nothing 
Today has been a lazy day

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## TEdit (Nov 11, 2012)

watching NFL!


----------



## jmindset (Nov 11, 2012)

Bout to watch total recall.

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Nov 11, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Bout to watch total recall.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Arnold, or the newer one?

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Arnold, or the newer one?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought there was only a new one... and who's arnold? 









Lol jk. Yeah the newer one. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Nov 12, 2012)

jmindset said:


> I thought there was only a new one... and who's arnold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You stopped my heart for a second there bro

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> You stopped my heart for a second there bro
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol yeah. I asked the same thing to a 15 year old the other day and he thought that the new film was the original 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Nov 12, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol yeah. I asked the same thing to a 15 year old the other day and he thought that the new film was the original
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



kids these days...
All I can think of to say

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 12, 2012)

gagdude said:


> kids these days...
> All I can think of to say
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know right. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 12, 2012)

jmindset said:


> I know right.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup. Don't let my user name fool u, I was born In 91 and I STILL love Total Recall with Ms Ti'Titra (sexy lady with 3 boobs) mmmMMMMMM. I heard the new one don't have her in it. Sad really.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 12, 2012)

Just downloaded 7zip., paint net, and Imagick.. Trying to get my theme on 

Trying is the key word 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 12, 2012)

Re framing my bathroom door.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 12, 2012)

Still sitting in Hospital 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 12, 2012)

Watching Walking Dead.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 12, 2012)

Watching the Grinch stole Christmas with my family.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 12, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Watching Walking Dead.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Same. Love this show!! Bout to watch Homeland next. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 12, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Same. Love this show!! Bout to watch Homeland next.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup. Rick had every right for what he did, and at least he controlled himself enough to not kill Glenn.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## jmindset (Nov 12, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Yup. Rick had every right for what he did, and at least he controlled himself enough to not kill Glenn.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Yeah he did. can't blame him. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 12, 2012)

Guzzling my last Mississippi Mud Black and Tan.
Staring at the reply screen.
Mousing the submit reply link.


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 12, 2012)

Going to watch The Walking Dead


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 12, 2012)

In chemistry class playing solitaire and texting with people... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## secXces_debaki (Nov 12, 2012)

@ school

Sending from paranoid/aokp/cm hoX


----------



## _Variable (Nov 12, 2012)

At my bedroom, relaxing.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## secXces_debaki (Nov 12, 2012)

Extrem Couch chilling 

Sending from paranoid/aokp/cm hoX


----------



## UcanSleepWhenUrDead (Nov 12, 2012)

siitin on my couch readin xda, trying to figure out what rom to flash my new S3 with


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Smoke and a pancake.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## tailsthecat3 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a pancake.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using XDA Premium via Verizon Wireless


----------



## domini99 (Nov 12, 2012)

Playing that new game everybody is talking about:


:facepalm:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 12, 2012)

Quit my job so I can get to GameStop early and when I say early, I mean Right now to get the new COD that comes out on the 13th. Oh and did u know in the campaign that if u die, there are no retries and it just sends to the next soldier. Meaning it adapts to how u play. Each person will have a different campaign experience.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 12, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Quit my job so I can get to GameStop early and when I say early, I mean Right now to get the new COD that comes out on the 13th. Oh and did u know in the campaign that if u die, there are no retries and it just sends to the next soldier. Meaning it adapts to how u play. Each person will have a different campaign experience.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



It leaked on the internet November 5th, you know. I haven't played it yet, been stuck on assassins creed 3 and hitman: absolution. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## erad1 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoke and a pancake.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That is effin funny !

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 12, 2012)

BF3...... Just went 43-4
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Chuckleb0ne (Nov 12, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> BF3...... Just went 43-4
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun. About to get on!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 12, 2012)

Playing Mag. I hope they make a sequel 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 12, 2012)

Reading this






Basically Bill Gates' biography in comic form.


----------



## galaxys (Nov 13, 2012)

Getting psyched to buy the Nexus 4 tonight!


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 13, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> It leaked on the internet November 5th, you know. I haven't played it yet, been stuck on assassins creed 3 and hitman: absolution.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know how to burn the game to disc and I DO know that an Xbox won't play ANY bootlegged game unless ur system is flashed, mine ain't flash because I know that if u get caught, u can get banned permanetely. That risk to me isnt really worth it. Not telling u to not do what u do, just sayin I don't. Also, someone found a copyright flaw or cracked it on the PS3. Is this true?

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 13, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Getting psyched to buy the Nexus 4 tonight!

Click to collapse



BOII for me! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## erad1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just finished some BF3 and now gonna watch the chiefs get a beat down while I'm eating some Ramen noodles for dinner. Its with an eggs, onion and cheese reduction sauce! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## mindspec808 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sitting and counting...$$$$

Sent From Air waves transmissions.. Amaze 4g speedrom w/xda app  etc...×√×


----------



## veeman (Nov 13, 2012)

Sitting here making an arbor press in Inventor Pro and getting fat off brownies.


----------



## blade30p (Nov 13, 2012)

Lunch break, then waiting for 6am til i finish work (yay)

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 13, 2012)

Drinking coffee and eating while watching tv after a long day... Going later to friend's(yes it's a she...) to have some drinks  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 13, 2012)

Daydreaming whilst waiting for the day to end.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a big day
Tired of all the crackers sound 
But a happy mood Its Diwali!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 13, 2012)

Sitting in study hall. Getting Black Ops 2 after school. I'm dying! Only Spanish(hate it), Geometry(hate it), and Gym(Love it)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 13, 2012)

On da bus going home. Drunk. I think I missed my stop. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## slainbybeats (Nov 13, 2012)

Watching German TV show frontal21. 
School is so ****ing time intensive the last days....


Sent by baked One S


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 13, 2012)

Watching people watch me.
In 5...4...3...2...1 going out to vacuum up leaves.

We have lots of leaves round this house...


----------



## pak-stars (Nov 13, 2012)

im at work..waiting for 11 pm so i can play some black ops 2

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Just woke up. Browsing xda, sulking and wishing I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Watching Heston try to build a 5 meter 99 flake

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Kindrex (Nov 13, 2012)

goofing on my new lumia 920.


----------



## nuuits (Nov 13, 2012)

Trying miserably to type on my SGS2... 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## slow_DC4 (Nov 13, 2012)

Trying to come up with a topic to write for my philosophy research paper...

Anyone have any ideas? Lol

Sent from 234 Elm Street


----------



## gagdude (Nov 13, 2012)

Just simply being upset I wasn't able to snag a Nexus 4 in time

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Kindrex (Nov 13, 2012)

Goofing on my Lumia 920.


----------



## zeroplanet9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Fully having morning tea at work! First day back from leave

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## d02 (Nov 13, 2012)

browsing the web . cant sleep and i have to go to work in couple of hours . its gonna be a rough day


----------



## robogoflow (Nov 14, 2012)

Getting ready to fight crime in my neighborhood.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Nov 14, 2012)

I must go. My people need me.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

Watching doomsday preppers

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rkmoran (Nov 14, 2012)

Recovering from head on collision

Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 14, 2012)

rkmoran said:


> Recovering from head on collision
> 
> Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ouch.  Are you and whatever passengers you had OK?

Sent from my One X


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 14, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Ouch.  Are you and whatever passengers you had OK?
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



+1
Hope you're not seriously injured!
Did this just happen?


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

rkmoran said:


> Recovering from head on collision
> 
> Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow at least it wasn't that bad. At least not totaled. Hope you had no injuries. 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rkmoran (Nov 14, 2012)

Myself and the other driver were not seriously injured. Minor stuff. Very sore.
Good news, my phone was not injured either  

Sent from my LT28at in bed using xda app-developers app


----------



## good4y0u (Nov 14, 2012)

Working on a non superconductor mag Lev for a project.. ( well designinnit at this point)  

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

Watching the lakers game! Partying it up! Lets go lakers!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Watching the lakers game! Partying it up! Lets go lakers!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Way to party on a Tuesday night buddy!


----------



## gagdude (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Watching the lakers game! Partying it up! Lets go lakers!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lakers suck *facepalm*
And World Peace thought they could go 73-9

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Lakers suck *facepalm*
> And World Peace thought they could go 73-9
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lakers playin very sloppy right now! Damit!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Lakers playin very sloppy right now! Damit!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's OK...you have lots of work to do on those bottles.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's OK...you have lots of work to do on those bottles.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



We killed almost all of it already! Dont know how im goin to wake up tomorrow! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Nov 14, 2012)

Sitting on the toilet because my stomach despises me... :/

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> We killed almost all of it already! Dont know how im goin to wake up tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now that we know what you do for a living, you better figure it out!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

sniper said:


> Sitting on the toilet because my stomach despises me... :/
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Sniper, go to cvs and buy probiotics!  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## vibhas777 (Nov 14, 2012)

Trying java and downloading borderlands 2
Sent from my Micromax A87 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 14, 2012)

What can we say, we love cognac!!! Need to go liquor shopoing this weekend!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Sniper, go to cvs and buy probiotics!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have some already, but nothing seems to change it. My whole body has been messed up for a while and this is a pretty common occurance. So many problems, lol... Oh well, I'll live. 




vibhas777 said:


> Trying java and downloading borderlands 2
> Sent from my Micromax A87 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's an amazing game :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

dannydv said:


> What can we say, we love cognac!!! Need to go liquor shopoing this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Brings a tear to my eye.  Beautiful.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## daron76 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just downloaded 4.2 for my GNexus.  I'm stoked about it.  Pretty cool to get an update the same day it's released.


----------



## trappxl (Nov 14, 2012)

Just finished ironing a pink dress shirt I plan to wear to work in the morning as a talking point for a workshop with a group of teen males about gender roles...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Messing with a g2 my gf was playing with.

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Mad studying for my Calculus and physics exam tomorrow. No sleep tonight!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pr0gramm3r (Nov 14, 2012)

Reading Google's Nexus 4 smartphone sells out in the US in 50 minutes.


----------



## MetinKale38 (Nov 14, 2012)

posting what i am doing right now

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 14, 2012)

Downloading need for speed most wanted 
Been hearing good stuff about it.. Plus I need some games for my note 2..dead trigger is getting boring now 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 14, 2012)

BlackMill fever 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## apen83 (Nov 15, 2012)

Watching American horror story asylum

sent from a galaxy note2 far far away


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 15, 2012)

oOoHELAoOo said:


> i am just surfing the net... waiting for 8 more posts to complete 10 posts and to comment in the dev thread ^^

Click to collapse



Please do not post in Off Topic till you complete your 10 posts by doing worthy contributions
Read the 10 post warning

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 15, 2012)

Reading a NASA article about the discovery of a floating planet.


----------



## sniper (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Reading a NASA article about the discovery of a floating planet.

Click to collapse



What planets aren't floating?  haha

Link? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Eating lunch.


----------



## edjani (Nov 15, 2012)

Doing **** at school

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## salas2324 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can't sleep because I have court on my mind . Anyone care to help me out? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1993484

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 15, 2012)

sniper said:


> What planets aren't floating?  haha
> 
> Link?

Click to collapse


http://news.discovery.com/space/orphan-planet-121114.html

Darn NASA site...lost the original link.



Shipped by rail freight


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 15, 2012)

Messing around in Bryce 7 Pro. It and Daz3D 4.5 are still free, the full version. (Legally, on the website.)


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2012)

At school. 
8 hours, 40 minutes until I can go home.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium



Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got home from a loooong night at the place which sends me a paycheck twice a month.


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Just got home from a loooong night at the place which sends me a paycheck twice a month.

Click to collapse



I heard that. I'm about to be posting in the "I'm drunk" thread. Just gimme about 30 minutes. 

It's a 3 day weekend starting now, don't have to be back at work until Sunday night! 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 15, 2012)

GAMING


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol and giggles looking in on the other thread. Where's my N4 it should be here oh nooooo where is it , what am I going to do, MUMMY ,there there never mind I have some jelly beans in the cupboard to calm you down ahhhhh little diddums here you are!!!!!"" Hohoho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2012)

Still at school. 4 hours, 53 minutes to go!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## boki9999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Slacking off at school. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2012)

boki9999 said:


> Slacking off at school.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



What class are you in. I'm in history. Learning about the XYZ Affair. The teacher's teaching as I type. And I'm not even 15 feet away from him. Once History ends, I get lunch! Which is PizzaHut.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## boki9999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What class are you in. I'm in history. Learning about the XYZ Affair. The teacher's teaching as I type. And I'm not even 15 feet away from him. Once History ends, I get lunch! Which is PizzaHut.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was in english, now physics. :/ 
No one in class understands what's she talking about...

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## firered365 (Nov 15, 2012)

boki9999 said:


> I was in english, now physics. :/
> No one in class understands what's she talking about...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Lunch for me!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 15, 2012)

Just finished making the bed...Now I'm outside picking up dawg poop.

Shipped by rail freight


----------



## anazhd (Nov 15, 2012)

TwitterXDA lulz. 

Im eating some noodles in the middle of the night ( 3:42am ) . Hmm 

"the Saga is complete but there will be more


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 15, 2012)

Laughing for no reason


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2012)

Schopenhauer ended.


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Just replying this post

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> School just ended. Just had gym. It was awesome. Dodge Ball. I'm amazing at that game. I now have the power and curve I need. I put so much curve on it, people think its going to miss them, but then it curves and hits them. I finally got the aim down too. Pretty useful. So when there is a group of people, I can curve it around them and hit the poeple behind them. And I can curve it down, so I can throw it above people and hit the person behind them when hey don't expect it. Anyways, it was fun.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool story bro. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Got a little carried away for a minute... Oh well... BTW I'm a girl! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 15, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Got a little carried away for a minute... Oh well... BTW I'm a girl!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Witch! Witch! Burn the witch! 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Got a little carried away for a minute... Oh well... BTW I'm a girl!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Girl, can i flirt you . 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sitting in a hospital bed waiting for these bloody doctors to say I can go home today. Stupid public health system. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 15, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Girl, can i flirt you .
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey, I saw her first!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Home alone with no one around for miles.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2012)

No joke guys. I'm really a girl. I put Joseph in my name so people wouldn't know. Stupid, right? My real name is Rachael. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Girl, can i flirt you .
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Refer to rule # 16.







KeanuC said:


> Hey, I saw her first!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See above reply


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Refer to rule # 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rules are made to be broken 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Rules are made to be broken
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



All rules except rule #16. n00b
Y U TROLL ME?!


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just dropped my phone and shattered the screen FML

Sent from my paranoid android Gnex


----------



## apen83 (Nov 16, 2012)

Laughing at these last few posts. Watching the dolphins and bills game. 

sent from a galaxy note2 far far away


----------



## Dankest (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got done moving my rod iron fence 6 feet forward Cuz code enforcement are biznaches. 

AT&T SGS3 Marble White
Task & Ktoonsez AoKP ROM
Ktoonsez 11/13 Kernel OC'ed 
Medical MJ Supporter


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2012)

bostonbassman78 said:


> Just dropped my phone and shattered the screen FML
> 
> Sent from my paranoid android Gnex

Click to collapse



That sucks. What phone was it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 16, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Hey, I saw her first!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just see it but i want flirt her. 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> All rules except rule #16. n00b
> Y U TROLL ME?!

Click to collapse



Y U MAKE IT SO EASY TO TROLL YOU? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got home and my flatemate has flooded the house. Thre is literally a river going down the hallway. Actually thinking about making a paper boat and seeing if I can get it from one side of the house to the other, it's that bad.... fml

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 16, 2012)

Staring out of the window. My neck hurts, the window is behind me.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 16, 2012)

Listening to talegni ya 3abdo


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 16, 2012)

Listening to Tron movie soundtrack.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soumik shah (Nov 16, 2012)

Playing GTA san andreas 
This game is never boring.
Age no criteria to play this awesome game.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## -LBT- (Nov 16, 2012)

Posting this, so I can get to my first 10 posts and reply to the topics of interest. 

T999/CM10


----------



## cascabel (Nov 16, 2012)

LaidBackTech said:


> Posting this, so I can get to my first 10 posts and reply to the topics of interest.
> 
> T999/CM10

Click to collapse



then why not help out other members in your device's general and q&a forums? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 16, 2012)

LaidBackTech said:


> Posting this, so I can get to my first 10 posts and reply to the topics of interest.
> 
> T999/CM10

Click to collapse



We have this rule. It says "Do not post in Off Topic with less than 10 posts." And certainly not if you don't even have anything useful to say.


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 16, 2012)

On the bus going to school 

Sparx639


----------



## shivraj3192 (Nov 16, 2012)

Going home from college. 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcomed My elder Brother to xda Sujay1848

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 16, 2012)

@xda


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 16, 2012)

Watching Ted movie

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestD0701 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just dropped my son off @ school & scanning xda really quick for updates to various devices and about to check status of order on my neXus 10! 



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 16, 2012)

Trying to fix my computer. Seems dead. Cheers. Having a party later tonight with a few friends... Can't wait  

Edit. It's fubar... Gonna install Ubuntu even though I don't really like it... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepping my liver for the weekend :good:


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 16, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Prepping my liver for the weekend :good:

Click to collapse



I like to sauté MY liver with a lil bit of liquor 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 16, 2012)

Washing the dished


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 16, 2012)

Filling out a personality test. 

Which is an utter waste of time. I've done a few of these, and the result is always "Subject is either highly sarcastic or completely mental." Before they slap me with another APD sticker and leave me alone for the next few years. 

I could've told them straight away. I'm both highly sarcastic _and_ completely mental.


----------



## cabessius (Nov 16, 2012)

Watching Stephanek-Ferrer, Davis cup final. Go David!!!


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 16, 2012)

Playing with Jr. Checking the forums.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2012)

At school again. In history class.
Learning about the Midnight Appointments and Marbury vs. Madison.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## coolhand1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Waiting for my nexus 4


----------



## -LBT- (Nov 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> then why not help out other members in your device's general and q&a forums?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Sorry my reply probably didn't come through (I'm on mobile - maybe a bit buggy), but I responded saying that I will do that, thanks.


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 16, 2012)

Still listening to my cellmate farting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 16, 2012)

smileyanz said:


> Still listening to my cellmate farting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They let u have a phone?? Must be nice.



Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 16, 2012)

Just replying this post:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trying to decide between Galaxy Nexus, Xperia S or wait a little more and get a S3


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Nethojs29 said:


> Trying to decide between Galaxy Nexus, Xperia S or wait a little more and get a S3

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 16, 2012)

Thinking about enlisting in the US Army.....HOOAH

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jes7r (Nov 16, 2012)

Sitting at Grant MacEwan waiting for my ride 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got off work! About to get ready to go clubbing tonight in LA!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Leadwerks (Nov 17, 2012)

Coding a game engine....


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

Saluting my liver. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## TEdit (Nov 17, 2012)

convert some videos


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got home from an MRI.
Scared me...never had one before.


----------



## rdavis429 (Nov 17, 2012)

Watching my Ol'lady play Mass Effect. 

Sent from the Normandy SR2 via Quantum [Jelly-Joyride] Entanglement


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 17, 2012)

Hes still farting away 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Nov 17, 2012)

Watching CSI NY.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Nov 17, 2012)

I just came from CSI in NY. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol taking the Micky and stretched out in the bathtub

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

Having a terrible hangover and watching some local popular music competition on tv... Great party, definitely worth it... Just ate and a still hungry. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 17, 2012)

its dinner time


----------



## SirLange (Nov 17, 2012)

Getting ready for work, in 1 and a half hour. BS!  ^_^ 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 17, 2012)

Raging at Apple. 

I got a POSTMAIL letter from the insurance company I had insured my iPod with (The 'official Apple insurance'). I have to send the whole thing, packaging and all, per POST to them (hello 40 euro shipping costs..) (Why the bloody hell not the apple store?) and then I get a refund card, per post, to buy a new one. After they ship it back to the factory.  And only the Next button hangs, but I am not getting it back, even though it still works as an alarm clock. 

70% refund...
5th Gen isn't sold anymore. 
The new one has a lightning connector. 
I have a 300 euro Bose dockstation that can go in the thrash now. 
*
F*ck you Apple, go to hell.*

We need Android MP3 players. Seriously, hole in the market!


----------



## anazhd (Nov 17, 2012)

Move on. Get an old walkman 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 17, 2012)

anazhd said:


> Move on. Get an old walkman
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I still have my old one  It even works! ^^ (I also still have my old Sagem and my old DOS-running pc  My policy is: Don't throw away a device that isn't broken )


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

Chatting with my netbook cause my laptop's hard drives done... Going to my friend's house soon

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 17, 2012)

Playing with my new puppy.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 17, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Playing with my new puppy.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awww...
Puppy love.
Whats new pups name?

Coming from the ground up


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Chatting with my netbook cause my laptop's hard drives done... Going to my friend's house soon
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



You talk to your computer?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Awww...
> Puppy love.
> Whats new pups name?
> 
> Coming from the ground up

Click to collapse



Snow, she's an all white Pitbull.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## robhep3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Posting and reading XDA whilst pooping at work. Lol.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 17, 2012)

watching sayyed Hassan nasrullah


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> You talk to your computer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yep. Why? It's my good friend 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> You talk to your computer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I do, that's what Dragon speak is for

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> You talk to your computer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



All the time. It's certainly more intelligent than that colony of primates occupying the remainder of the room.


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I do, that's what Dragon speak is for.

Click to collapse



Sadly I had terrible luck with Dragon.
Dragon doesn't seem to recognize the 7 words you can't say on TV (except for some shows on cable.)

Besides I can't use it to ask for the naughty lady websites because my wife is always in earshot of the PC.
Bummed for sure


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 18, 2012)

Chilling with my girlfriend in a park at midnight 
Lol she wonders who I'm texting I'm just like, its xda and she gets it instantly 

I also talk to my computer. Hasn't every sane human in a fit of rage hit their computer and then tried to soothe it?

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 18, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Chilling with my girlfriend in a park at midnight
> Lol she wonders who I'm texting I'm just like, its xda and she gets it instantly
> 
> I also talk to my computer. Hasn't every sane human in a fit of rage hit their computer and then tried to soothe it?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm stalking a girl in a park at midnight. Strange thing is, she's with a guy this time.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Nov 18, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> I'm stalking a girl in a park at midnight. Strange thing is, she's with a guy this time.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm an undercover cop dressed up as a homeless guy in a park. I think I'll arrest that weirdo stalking a couple.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## scoffyburito (Nov 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'm an undercover cop dressed up as a homeless guy in a park. I think I'll arrest that weirdo stalking a couple.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I'm walking in a park with my dog as I watch a homeless guy chase an old man. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Nov 18, 2012)

Chilling on my first day off in the last 3 week's. Watching The Shield, smoking a rather large joint before the wife realises I'm awake & starts making demands!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 18, 2012)

Watching Doomsday Preppers

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Watching Doomsday Preppers
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Those guys are paranoid.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 18, 2012)

Updating my apps and waiting for the food to be ready... I'm starving 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## _Toka_ (Nov 18, 2012)

Watching Futurama 

And the thing about food... I'm starving too..


----------



## ckoadiyn (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got done getting Wii u woot

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## aaronrw (Nov 18, 2012)

****ting and burning some herb. Great way to start off Sunday!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 18, 2012)

aaronrw said:


> ****ting and burning some herb. Great way to start off Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOO! U MONSTER! how could you kill such an innocent creature? Plants are living things. That's why I'm a carnivore.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Andriee (Nov 18, 2012)

packing my new note 2 to send it to warranty service... i broken the sim card reader cause of nanosim adapter :/ sigh sigh....


----------



## aaronrw (Nov 18, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> NOOOOOOOO! U MONSTER! how could you kill such an innocent creature? Plants are living things. That's why I'm a carnivore.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



LMAO it begged for it. Meat good too

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Those guys are paranoid.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeeaaah...

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Grr164 (Nov 18, 2012)

Currently watching 'Sex Drive' on Comedy Central. Nothing that exciting.


----------



## chemist80 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorting out my home network 

Sent from my Incredible S


----------



## Zatta (Nov 18, 2012)

Drinking a beer on the ferry to the lovely island of Terschelling for a course "ships management".

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 18, 2012)

Having some a&w over a can of coke Then its off to best buy n fap over the GN2. Ordered it on Thursday from Sprint. I'll have it tom Then go to the mall and check out some sexy ladies..lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 18, 2012)

Driving to columbus to pick up a huge inflatable monster truck for bro n laws job. 

G2x-temasek CM7 build135.3 w/faux 054 kernel


----------



## dazza9075 (Nov 18, 2012)

Getting pished on copious amounts of vino watching F1 in the states 

Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## aaronrw (Nov 18, 2012)

dazza9075 said:


> Getting pished on copious amounts of vino watching F1 in the states
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



That race was awesome. Hamilton is amazing

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone wanna advice me a launcher for my galaxy s running cm10?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 18, 2012)

race55 said:


> Anyone wanna advice me a launcher for my galaxy s running cm10?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I like apex/apex pro for my 4.1.2 cm10 needs.

G2x-temasek CM7 build135.3 w/faux 054 kernel


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 18, 2012)

Listening every body's concerns about school. They think I do but honestly I couldn't care less. Even though I should... Meh... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Watching Dallas win in overtime


----------



## dazza9075 (Nov 18, 2012)

aaronrw said:


> That race was awesome. Hamilton is amazing
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



indeed it was, its about time that his car has been able to get him across the finish line, im looking forward to seeing that track next year with the correct tyres, sadly I doubt Hamilton will be winning much next year but im sure it'll be entertaining none the less


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Listening every body's concerns about school. They think I do but honestly I couldn't care less. Even though I should... Meh...
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



FTS. School is a way I can spend 6 hours with fractionally sane, like minded people and not be in a mental asylum/prison
Although I do wonder sometimes

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 18, 2012)

Typing my usual daily useless, meaningless, unimpressive, non-value adding, mundane, going nowhere, directionless post.
Current time:14:43:34 PST


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 18, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> FTS. School is a way I can spend 6 hours with fractionally sane, like minded people and not be in a mental asylum/prison
> Although I do wonder sometimes
> 
> Sent through several international proxies

Click to collapse



Mental asylums actually have nice beds.. so I've heard.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## vasilevich (Nov 18, 2012)

*what i am doing*

trying to get the right rom for my WM8850 netbook and then put ubuntu on it, watching a movie, listening to news and gaining 10 posts so i can link to the description of my netbook!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 18, 2012)

vasilevich said:


> trying to get the right rom for my WM8850 netbook and then put ubuntu on it, watching a movie, listening to news and gaining 10 posts so i can link to the description of my netbook!

Click to collapse



Nobody cares about your netbook. XDA isn't an everything dev site, it's a smartphone/tablet (and only because the tabs happen to run the same OS as the smartphones) site.

Your netbook probably has cheap proprietary chinese hardware that isn't in anything less obscure and if it were to ever have a section would probably wind up with you and maybe one or two other users.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

Right now? I've been sitting in the bathroom for an hour. I ate spicy food yesterday. That's as far as I'm going.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Watching watchmen

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Watching watchmen
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Watching watchmen on my watchmen. Watchmenception. I mean walkman.. FAIL

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## veeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Just saw a really good movie. Diamond Necklace.
It's one of those inspirational movies but it's very good IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 19, 2012)

BF3
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just saw a really good movie. Diamond Necklace.
> It's one of those inspirational movies but it's very good IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lakeview terrace, The green mile, SPR, Forrest gump  and Shawshank Redemption are  some of the best IMO

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## vader860 (Nov 19, 2012)

Watching The walking Dead.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 19, 2012)

vader860 said:


> Watching The walking Dead.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Watching Dumb commercial on TWD channel.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## jmindset (Nov 19, 2012)

Walking dead. 

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## vader860 (Nov 19, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Watching Dumb commercial on TWD channel.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Lmao saw a HTC windows 8 commercial 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

Halo 4

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Halo 4
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



I havent played Halo 4 since Black Ops 2 came out. 


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 19, 2012)

aaronrw said:


> That race was awesome. Hamilton is amazing
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let's hold judgment on the late braker until he's had a few races with Mercedes.

We call him "Crash" in our household.

Sent from my Red Bull Renault using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> Nobody cares about your netbook. XDA isn't an everything dev site, it's a smartphone/tablet (and only because the tabs happen to run the same OS as the smartphones) site.
> 
> Your netbook probably has cheap proprietary chinese hardware that isn't in anything less obscure and if it were to ever have a section would probably wind up with you and maybe one or two other users.

Click to collapse



You'll be eating crow when Linux takes over as the main mobile OS in the not too distant future. And note that Android is a variant of Linux.  Oh, and your phone? Proprietary made in China hardware. Feel better now?

FWIW, his post was 100 times more interesting than your little rant.

Sent from my proprietary Chinese hardware running an OS variant of Linux on which the xda app-developers app runs.


----------



## gagdude (Nov 19, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> Let's hold judgment on the late braker until he's had a few races with Mercedes.
> 
> We call him "Crash" in our household.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What did his rant have to do with Linux and Android?
He said that xda is mainly for phone devs, not for desktop OSes. Never once did he attack Linux in any way...

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 19, 2012)

Guilden_NL said:


> You'll be eating crow when Linux takes over as the main mobile OS in the not too distant future. And note that Android is a variant of Linux.  Oh, and your phone? Proprietary made in China hardware. Feel better now?
> 
> FWIW, his post was 100 times more interesting than your little rant.
> 
> Sent from my proprietary Chinese hardware running an OS variant of Linux on which the xda app-developers app runs.

Click to collapse



A. My phone (a GNex) is obviously made in China (as if anything isn't but that's not the point) but far from proprietary.

B. Far from a rant. I've seen this same user post this same thing at least half a dozen times and just felt like he needed a dose of reality. Every generic product isn't going to be supported. The XDA community is amazing but not so amazing that generic Chinese tech probably is ever going to be anything more.

C. Crow is probably delicious.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> A. My phone (a GNex) is obviously made in China (as if anything isn't but that's not the point) but far from proprietary.
> 
> B. Far from a rant. I've seen this same user post this same thing at least half a dozen times and just felt like he needed a dose of reality. Every generic product isn't going to be supported. The XDA community is amazing but not so amazing that generic Chinese tech probably is ever going to be anything more.
> 
> C. Crow is probably delicious.

Click to collapse



I've actually had crow. Its not too bad. Tastes like duck.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 19, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I've actually had crow. Its not too bad. Tastes like duck.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I haven't had either. I want to try duck though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I havent played Halo 4 since Black Ops 2 came out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't bother it's exactly the same as the others pretty much barely anything new, campaign is small and easy. I just play to troll online haha

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## k3lcior (Nov 19, 2012)

Typing this message. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 19, 2012)

Hunting for inspiration. 

I think it's dead


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 19, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Hunting for inspiration.
> 
> I think it's dead

Click to collapse



POWWW!! Overly dedicated!

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2012)

At school...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jayk32 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm with my Wife and sister in law, visiting my mother in law.


----------



## good4y0u (Nov 19, 2012)

Sitting in my physics class... watching the board ,and procrastinating from the work XD it happens.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 19, 2012)

Roughest moment in the world ......
Mother in law...I hate that *****


----------



## MeesterP (Nov 19, 2012)

*writing 10 posts*

At the moment I am working on my first 10 posts so I can post in the forums I need to post in


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 19, 2012)

Communicating with people... I have my netbook open on my couch yet I'm using my phone to do everything... The computer's never been that slow... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

MeesterP said:


> At the moment I am working on my first 10 posts so I can post in the forums I need to post in

Click to collapse



You should read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

10-Post Warning

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 19, 2012)

playing hill climb racing and checking xda.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 19, 2012)

The teacher is angry at me, but i dont understand.
I did something magicaly; i made 2 pencils of one 
Saves buying new

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Going to update xda premium app to 2.2.0

Sent from Starship Enterprise using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2012)

Still at school. History class. Got 103% on my test.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 19, 2012)

Just decided to skip school tomorrow and go to bar with a friend instead... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## geryllaz (Nov 19, 2012)

collecting my first 10 post


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2012)

geryllaz said:


> collecting my first 10 post

Click to collapse



You shouldn't do that. You'll get banned. Its against the rules.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

geryllaz said:


> collecting my first 10 post

Click to collapse



Maybe you should read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

10-Post Warning
I'm about to Google how to remove a radio from an ruu, before flashing a new one.then I'm going to plow into a couple off hours of borderlands 2

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## blade30p (Nov 19, 2012)

Waiting for 10pm. Shifts over *****es!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting ready to see the neuro surgeon about my back. Gonna examine me and I'm praying to whatever god there is that he doesn't shove his finger up my @$$ to test the nerves... 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 20, 2012)

Just finishing sweeping my garage.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Downloaded a new ROM.
Excited that tomorrow is the last day of school for this week


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally.







The usual.  Ahhhhhh.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 20, 2012)

Watching the excited train guy.....LMAO

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Roxy (Nov 20, 2012)

Nomming on sugar cookies while watching anime.


----------



## sporez (Nov 20, 2012)

Catching up on a few xda threads before sleep. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lm that guy (Nov 20, 2012)

Listening to music. Can't sleep haha.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Nov 20, 2012)

Preparing to go to school.
Goddamned. Im tired, wanna sleep 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretending to work.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Pretending to work.

Click to collapse



So, what do you pretend to do?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, what do you pretend to do?

Click to collapse



I'm pretending to design a Christmas advert for the local newspaper at the moment. Normally I pretend to be a graphic designer/IT-er. (I am one, when my boss is looking or I hit a deadline  The rest of the day I just sort of browse the internet and play portable games )


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Downloaded a new ROM.
> Excited that tomorrow is the last day of school for this week

Click to collapse



Same here. Today is the last day of the week. And we have a thanksgiving meal at school so I'm happy.
Right now I'm at school working on an Aroma script for a ROM on my kindle. Hoping to finish it today.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 20, 2012)

Just came home. Doing the usual, which is eating, drinking coffee and reading forums & news. 

Gonna visit a friend in an hour

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Just came home. Doing the usual, which is eating, drinking coffee and reading forums & news.
> 
> Gonna visit a friend in an hour
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Well since u been away, I've got some bad news. Android OS has been sued so bad that the developers (even though its open source) have taken the source down and have filed a request to make it illegal to develop any Android OS whatsoever hahahaha u know I'm kiddin

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 20, 2012)

At work, on my sixth shift, OT all day baby!!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Well since u been away, I've got some bad news. Android OS has been sued so bad that the developers (even though its open source) have taken the source down and have filed a request to make it illegal to develop any Android OS whatsoever hahahaha u know I'm kiddin
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Wow. I totally did not believe you.
Fail.jpg

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 20, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Wow. I totally did not believe you.
> Fail.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well it is very hard to believe AOS would be gone forever.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 20, 2012)

Watching my coworkers attempt to move a cabinet down a tiny staircase. It reminds me a bit of Mr Bean, tbh...


----------



## anazhd (Nov 20, 2012)

Playing PERP on Garry's Mod.

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 20, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Well since u been away, I've got some bad news. Android OS has been sued so bad that the developers (even though its open source) have taken the source down and have filed a request to make it illegal to develop any Android OS whatsoever hahahaha u know I'm kiddin
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



I swear my heart stopped beating for a second! 

Anyway, "reading". Exams start the day after tomorrow and I haven't read a bit... I've got so many plans for this week... Uhhh

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## patriotaki (Nov 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I swear my heart stopped beating for a second!
> 
> Anyway, "reading". Exams start the day after tomorrow and I haven't read a bit... I've got so many plans for this week... Uhhh
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



You are not the only one...hard work is coming..i can feel it! XD 

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 21, 2012)

Playing 2k13 with the old gang.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## exb0 (Nov 21, 2012)

Loving my new username. Yeah <3 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 21, 2012)

Heading out to see the missus. Lunch a stroll through the park and some fun down an alley  bowling alley that is 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 21, 2012)

Playing with my note 2

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 21, 2012)

Right now...day dreaming...not really worrying about what anyone else is doing right now.
@19.43:50 hours PST


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Got pissed off at 4.2 and downgraded to 4.1.2.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Got pissed off at 4.2 and downgraded to 4.1.2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Too many things still not working in 4.2?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Too many things still not working in 4.2?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It was buggy and the performance is worse. Of course they added a few nice transitions and all but the only thing I liked from 4.2 is the keyboard.

And the new multiuser mode sucks. 


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> It was buggy and the performance is worse. Of course they added a few nice transitions and all but the only thing I liked from 4.2 is the keyboard.
> 
> And the new multiuser mode sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I heard the keyboard is nice.  Not sure what multiuser mode is though

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, I heard the keyboard is nice.  Not sure what multiuser mode is though
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It's only for tablets but it screws up a lot of stuff because it puts all your stuff in a folder called 0. And the second user gets a folder called 10 and so on. That was not the approach Google should have taken with the multiuser mode IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's only for tablets but it screws up a lot of stuff because it puts all your stuff in a folder called 0. And the second user gets a folder called 10 and so on. That was not the approach Google should have taken with the multiuser mode IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Sounds nasty.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## rmkilc (Nov 21, 2012)

Playing with my Nexus 4 that came today. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jj_95nano (Nov 21, 2012)

Studying

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## soumik shah (Nov 21, 2012)

Studying for my digital signal and image processing exams :-\  

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 21, 2012)

flashing slim jb[v1] on my Ace


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (Nov 21, 2012)

Playing black Ops 2!

Sent from my MB870 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 21, 2012)

Drinking camomile tea whilst trying to write.... Bloody writers block. -.-


----------



## anazhd (Nov 21, 2012)

Lying on bed and thinking about life.

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 21, 2012)

Sitting at the table deciding when I want to go to work. Don't even know if I want to go to work in the first place. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 21, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Drinking camomile tea whilst trying to write.... Bloody writers block. -.-

Click to collapse



I was lying in bed and not 2 minutes later I heard all this comotion outside.. u take it from there  

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## derealrobert2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Waiting for a longtime ago to fixed the other bug's issues for ics unstable rom to ics stable rom for LG P690 . Almost hoe many months huhuh.. 

Sent from my LG-P690 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 21, 2012)

Reading again. This time I've managed to read almost 100 pages and finished a few essays... I still don't know a crap 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Reading again. This time I've managed to read almost 100 pages and finished a few essays... I still don't know a crap
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Lol join the club. Several essays later, I know jack sh1t... 

Waiting for my friend so we can go to a party

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 22, 2012)

Surfing XDA 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 22, 2012)

Bout to watch lawless

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> It was buggy and the performance is worse. Of course they added a few nice transitions and all but the only thing I liked from 4.2 is the keyboard.
> 
> And the new multiuser mode sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I did is flash the 4.2 Gapps on 4.1.2

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What I did is flash the 4.2 Gapps on 4.1.2
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



That gets you the keyboard? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> That gets you the keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yeah. It includes LatinIME.apk.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 22, 2012)

Downloading the majority of my songs again because out of about 500 I had, I only have about 25 left after my phone *****ed out on me :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jedts0357 (Nov 22, 2012)

Fb-ing and discovering new updates in xda...

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm playing the game. I lost.....and.....

























So have you. 
Bye nao.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 22, 2012)

Flashing CleanROM Inherited with patches to me tablet and hoping for a no problem reboot.


----------



## exb0 (Nov 22, 2012)

Walking the canopy walk at FRIM Malaysia. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jj_95nano (Nov 22, 2012)

Watching an airplane take off

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 22, 2012)

waiting 7 hours in the damn airport ....


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 22, 2012)

Voting for the Top 2000 of Radio 2 (NL).


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 22, 2012)

At the hospital 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## actmon (Nov 22, 2012)

At wooork

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 22, 2012)

Again, reading. Or about to. The first test went fairly well. At least I think so 

Visited my friend's house(a she) and... It was cool  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 22, 2012)

Hating my life..

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## autogeek (Nov 22, 2012)

Buying a new laptop for Black Friday 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## domini99 (Nov 22, 2012)

Playing flight simulator X

Lol:
Pmdg 747 system requirements:
Graphics: 512 mb
My video card: 64mb

LOL runs great @ 15 fps

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## kingofnice (Nov 22, 2012)

Getting ready for Thanksgiving! Pie!...


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 22, 2012)

Peeling potatoes!

I love mashers...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Just stole a fistful of bacon from my wife's Thanksgiving dish.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just stole a fistful of bacon from my wife's Thanksgiving dish.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Pics or you are highly inebriated 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or you are highly inebriated
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



My personal stash.


Nice and big for you.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Arsen258 (Nov 22, 2012)

Watching Grey's Anatomy for the third time. I'm pathetic.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

Watching the cowboys vs redskins


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 22, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Watching the cowboys vs redskins

Click to collapse



Really. The cowboys and the redskins? Am I the only person who sees the irony

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2012)

Eating my thanksgiving meal. Waiting for pie. Butterscotch, Chocolate, Pumpkin, and my favorite, cheesecake.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 22, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Really. The cowboys and the redskins? Am I the only person who sees the irony
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why do you think they made the match in the first place


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Still cooking. :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 23, 2012)

Barbecuing a turkey while drinking beer (Heineken)

Coming from the ground up


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My personal stash.
> 
> 
> Nice and big for you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!! 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## apen83 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching the Cowboys and redskins game. Then the Patriots and jets game. Woohoo go Pats. 

sent from a galaxy note2 far far away


----------



## fadetobolivia (Nov 23, 2012)

Listening to the latest Rush album :good:


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching the patriots put it to the jets hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soclean (Nov 23, 2012)

bostonbassman78 said:


> Watching the patriots put it to the jets hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here. Poor jets are beating themselves 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Nov 23, 2012)

soclean said:


> Same here. Poor jets are beating themselves
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tell me about I've never seen this kinda game I'm loving it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

soclean said:


> Same here. Poor jets are beating themselves
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



49 - 19 is not the Jets beating themselves.  Its the Jets getting their asses handed to them.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 49 - 19 is not the Jets beating themselves.  Its the Jets getting their asses handed to them.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Roflmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apen83 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loved every minute of this game 

sent from a galaxy note2 far far away


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 23, 2012)

Playing around with paranoid android settings, looking for some way to swap the location of the soft keys and the clock... Probably not possible unfortunately 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prezident36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Writing post, to able to post in vf smart ii forum, to solve 2 problems, after this, i will go to work..  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart II using xda app-developers app


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Nov 23, 2012)

apen83 said:


> Loved every minute of this game
> 
> sent from a galaxy note2 far far away

Click to collapse



Agreed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching Rex Ryan's career spiraling down hill is almost funnier than watching old Richard Pryor standup.


----------



## champ1919 (Nov 23, 2012)

Studying how to dual boot the color nook I just bought my kids at Wal-Mart's preblack Friday/Thanksgiving night sale.


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching Rex Ryan's career spiraling down hill is almost funnier than watching old Richard Pryor standup.

Click to collapse



This comment just made my night TY lol :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

bostonbassman78 said:


> This comment just made my night TY lol :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No prob.


I'm a Chargers fan, so I completely understand the feeling.:silly:


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2012)

Wondering if i could bring my bed into work with me....


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 23, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering if i could bring my bed into work with me....

Click to collapse



I just took my work in my bed. F' me, right? 

About to watch some local soap opera and eat chips... Just came from an exam and it didn't go so well... Just hope imma pass it. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ChuckTesta (Nov 23, 2012)

Woke up a few hours ago only to realize im staying the weekend at the base.. damn army!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

ChuckTesta said:


> Woke up a few hours ago only to realize im staying the weekend at the base.. damn army!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



With that attitude, I'm not so sure I want you defending my country.


----------



## ChuckTesta (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With that attitude, I'm not so sure I want you defending my country.

Click to collapse



dont get me wrong, i love the army! Only thing is that when youre supposed to go back home to your family, and your girlfriend has a birthday, and the sergant come to you and says "sorry, but were short on men so stay" kinda sucks, specially when on weekends all we do is mostly sleep, unless there is anything happening which never happens. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

ChuckTesta said:


> dont get me wrong, i love the army! Only thing is that when youre supposed to go back home to your family, and your girlfriend has a birthday, and the sergant come to you and says "sorry, but were short on men so stay" kinda sucks, specially when on weekends all we do is mostly sleep, unless there is anything happening which never happens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just home. Had only 2 hours school..

10:40 am now, i wish there was somebody to play with, but nobody can. Mother working, sisters at school, home alone.

This is going to be a damn boring friday Lets hope someone comes online at skype.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 360porcento (Nov 23, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> I'm walking in a park with my dog as I watch a homeless guy chase an old man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im a dog and me and my master are just walking in a park

Sent from my R800i on 4.1.1


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2012)

Wondering what the hell happened to the radio... 



ChuckTesta said:


> dont get me wrong, i love the army! Only thing is that when youre supposed to go back home to your family, and your girlfriend has a birthday, and the sergant come to you and says "sorry, but were short on men so stay" kinda sucks, specially when on weekends all we do is mostly sleep, unless there is anything happening which never happens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope for your sake nobody higher up the coc reads that... :laugh:


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Just home. Had only 2 hours school..
> 
> 10:40 am now, i wish there was somebody to play with, but nobody can. Mother working, sisters at school, home alone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a girlfriend. You can "play" with her  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ChuckTesta (Nov 23, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering what the hell happened to the radio...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for your sake nobody higher up the coc reads that... :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol now that you mention this, i hope so myself haha 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Get a girlfriend. You can "play" with her
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I do not want a girlfriend yet.
Im only 13..

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## wuodland (Nov 23, 2012)

Time to practice some Math. Have exams coming up.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I do not want a girlfriend yet.
> Im only 13..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Oh that's cute. I had had several girlfriends at that age, son. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Oh that's cute. I had had several girlfriends at that age, son.
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I have several girlfriends that age... 

:what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I do not want a girlfriend yet.
> Im only 13..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



"Only" 13? Do you think you will marry whatever GF you get? even is high school and college you will have GFs and breakup.
Don't worry, you're actually old enough (IMO, your parents could think otherwise)

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> "Only" 13? Do you think you will marry whatever GF you get? even is high school and college you will have GFs and breakup.
> Don't worry, you're actually old enough (IMO, your parents could think otherwise)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2012)

Waiting for 1700.... 26 minutes left to go!


----------



## autogeek (Nov 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> "Only" 13? Do you think you will marry whatever GF you get? even is high school and college you will have GFs and breakup.
> Don't worry, you're actually old enough (IMO, your parents could think otherwise)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe he doesn't want a "girl" friend. 

Lol jk jk

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> "Only" 13? Do you think you will marry whatever GF you get? even is high school and college you will have GFs and breakup.
> Don't worry, you're actually old enough (IMO, your parents could think otherwise)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually, from my observations(and I'm only 15), 13 year old's referred to as junior highers at school, are highly immature. They think they rule the world, and that they are extremely funny, when they are actually extremely annoying. When I was 13, I hated my classmates. When I was 14, I still hats them. Now, at 15, my class has finally began to grow up.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## autogeek (Nov 23, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Actually, from my observations(and I'm only 15), 13 year old's referred to as junior highers at school, are highly immature. They think they rule the world, and that they are extremely funny, when they are actually extremely annoying. When I was 13, I hated my classmates. When I was 14, I still hats them. Now, at 15, my class has finally began to grow up.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, sounds just like high schoolers. 

Ps. Most of us started dating in Jr High. Though probably very few relationships. 6th grade is about where I remember dating starting. Man that was a long time ago 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 23, 2012)

autogeek said:


> Hmm, sounds just like high schoolers.
> 
> Ps. Most of us started dating in Jr High. Though probably very few relationships. 6th grade is about where I remember dating starting. Man that was a long time ago
> 
> Sent from my EVO

Click to collapse



I'm 16 and still dont have one yet XD

Sparx639


----------



## Hylix (Nov 23, 2012)

Sparx639 said:


> I'm 16 and still dont have one yet XD
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



Everyone will start eventually 

Had a few at the age of 13-16 after that I got tired with them because they were all so immature. 
Currently I started dating someone again and I think around the age of 18 they finally get to be serious


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 23, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Why do you think they made the match in the first place

Click to collapse



At least it's not the patriots and the redskins. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 23, 2012)

Being sober on Friday night... This is so awesome, I should do this more often  
Yea right. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to get a Christmas tree.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## chemist80 (Nov 23, 2012)

drinking pints of vodka and lemonade


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 24, 2012)

Putting up the Christmas trees


----------



## dawiseguy77 (Nov 24, 2012)

Typing that my reading this forum. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 24, 2012)

Drinking a cup of coffee while planning my next move.


----------



## stuckintheskull (Nov 24, 2012)

Watching a dumb movie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 24, 2012)

Installing Windows Hay8 on my notebook...


----------



## dazza9075 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dying very slowly of a life sucking, soul destroying, body degrading condition known to many by a small phrase "im never doing that again" .... Until tonight that is....a bit of Liver an kidney destruction? Oh go on then, just once more 

Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




Thats OK said:


> Installing Windows Hay8 on my notebook...

Click to collapse



why bother if you have already decided your not going to like it??!! Or is slagging off windows the new "kool".  madness 

Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

dazza9075 said:


> Dying very slowly of a life sucking, soul destroying, body degrading condition known to many by a small phrase "im never doing that again" .... Until tonight that is....a bit of Liver an kidney destruction? Oh go on then, just once more
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sharing is caring.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

"Reading chemistry"... 
... With Facebook and Skype open

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thinking about what kinda video's i should make next
i just uploaded this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woqSzZj72ns&feature=plcp

do you think this is something i should continue with?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 24, 2012)

Watching greys Anatomy

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## ChuckTesta (Nov 24, 2012)

Watching the new conan the barbarian movie... I gotta say its preety boring 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## josenigel (Nov 24, 2012)

Installing CM 10.1 :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

Drinking coffee and contemplating why people do stupid things. :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## _Variable (Nov 24, 2012)

installed an “android booster“ app to make my phone fast.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 24, 2012)

Getting a headache. Can you people just SHUT UP?! (not on XDA, I mean the people in the room.)


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 24, 2012)

Experiencing BF3 Technical Difficulties.
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Nov 24, 2012)

Sat in the hospital for my baby girl. Cheeky l'il monkey had us worrying! Now got to wait for taxi... 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Sat in the hospital for my baby girl. Cheeky l'il monkey had us worrying! Now got to wait for taxi...
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Hope she's ok.

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Trying to decide on a new tapatalk Sig

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## anasdcool71 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tried looking something exciting in XDA. Turns out the site's full of it. So now trying to look something extraordinarly exciting!

||I'm just a PM away for help||


----------



## silverfaller (Nov 24, 2012)

rooting my phone


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 24, 2012)

silverfaller said:


> rooting my phone

Click to collapse



10 posts or GTFO

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

silverfaller said:


> rooting my phone

Click to collapse



Read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

10-Post Warning

That's what I'm doing....... cut and paste.

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## jalaazul (Nov 24, 2012)

WTH? Where's the confessions thread? I know I've been m.I.a., but dang!

Social Observer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

jalaazul said:


> WTH? Where's the confessions thread? I know I've been m.I.a., but dang!
> 
> Social Observer

Click to collapse



Read the stickied OT thread about it.


----------



## jalaazul (Nov 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Read the stickied OT thread about it.

Click to collapse



Damn, yeah, I just saw that. Freakin' people! There was some good stuff in there. I hope all my regular folks are all well! XOXO!

Social Observer


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

jalaazul said:


> Damn, yeah, I just saw that. Freakin' people! There was some good stuff in there. I hope all my regular folks are all well! XOXO!
> 
> Social Observer

Click to collapse



I think everyone is good

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 24, 2012)

Working on a theme.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2012)

Heading to Cleveland.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## rezoundness (Nov 24, 2012)

Waiting for food at McDonald's


----------



## veeman (Nov 24, 2012)

rezoundness said:


> Taking creeper shots of old ladiesView attachment 1507795

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 24, 2012)

Wanting to fill my neighbors cat with more holes than the a**hole day parade.


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 24, 2012)

Trying to make MIUI work on my gio

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 24, 2012)

Watching football ....... LET'S GO UF

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 24, 2012)

Thinking about my Mom, Dad (RIP) and all my family and friends who taught me respect, responsibility and reliability.


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Thinking about my Mom, Dad (RIP) and all my family and friends who taught me respect, responsibility and reliability.

Click to collapse





Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 24, 2012)

Got a flu again sipping on Jack Daniels whilst watching Homeland. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Thinking about my Mom, Dad (RIP) and all my family and friends who taught me respect, responsibility and reliability.

Click to collapse



That sucks man. Losing your dad is just plain awful. RIP. 

Just puked up in my girlfriends house, great way to start my Saturday night -__-'

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Thinking about my Mom, Dad (RIP) and all my family and friends who taught me respect, responsibility and reliability.

Click to collapse



Respect is the greatest thing to have. And seems you were taught well. Hope dad is resting in peace and looking down at you with proudness. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 24, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> Respect is the greatest thing to have. And seems you were taught well. Hope dad is resting in peace and looking down at you with proudness.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Moments like this I wish the thanks button still existed

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 25, 2012)

I've come to preach about Android. Android is the righteous path we ALL must take. Do not go sinning with iOS. Android is our Savior YES oh praise Android. lol

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Eating grapes and wishing it was pie.


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 25, 2012)

second day on job
and i get to smoke, listen to my mp3s, sit on my ass and play with my phone.
love it.
2 min drive from my house.
heaven while i finish college! 

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 25, 2012)

Eating the cranberry walnut pie that I just baked. 
This thing is flipping good!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b3asty (Nov 25, 2012)

Flipping between the Gamecocks and Laker games. Go Gamecocks! Go Lakers! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 25, 2012)

b3asty said:


> Flipping between the Gamecocks and Laker games. Go Gamecocks! Go Lakers!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Booooooooooo........GATOR NATION.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## captaincanada84 (Nov 25, 2012)

Classical music and reading a book while I drink a glass of Scotch. Yeah, I'm classy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

captaincanada84 said:


> Classical music and reading a book while I drink a glass of Scotch. Yeah, I'm classy.

Click to collapse



in your study, smoking a pipe with a silk robe on?  You stud you.


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 25, 2012)

Eating..

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## TingTingin (Nov 25, 2012)

Watching N.C.I.S

Hit THANKS you ungrateful bastard...plz


----------



## gagdude (Nov 25, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Watching N.C.I.S
> 
> Hit THANKS you ungrateful bastard...plz

Click to collapse



But I can't hit thanks, xda disabled it in the OT forums
Am I stilll an ungrateful bastard?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 25, 2012)

Watching fringe

This is awesome!

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## TingTingin (Nov 25, 2012)

gagdude said:


> But I can't hit thanks, xda disabled it in the OT forums
> Am I stilll an ungrateful bastard?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You calling me a liar....Lol just felt like saying that 

Hit THANKS you ungrateful bastard...plz


----------



## fictitiousexistence (Nov 25, 2012)

Watching the purple fuzzy Flying doors in the backyard yelling at my turtles. They're always so upset. Aye yiyi 
Sent from my PC36100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

fictitiousexistence said:


> Watching the purple fuzzy Flying doors in the backyard yelling at my turtles. They're always so upset. Aye yiyi
> Sent from my PC36100

Click to collapse



Asshole noob.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

XDA app

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> XDA app
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



You're doing the xda app?
Seems legit.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're doing the xda app?
> Seems legit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



icky.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're doing the xda app?
> Seems legit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oops... That sounds bad. I'm browsing the XDA app. Sound better ?



Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## dazza9075 (Nov 25, 2012)

Weekend of liver an kidney destruction complete, if someone could scrape my carcass off the floor id appreciate it

Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

dazza9075 said:


> Weekend of liver an kidney destruction complete, if someone could scrape my carcass off the floor id appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



You're preaching to the choir.  My liver is probably eating my pancreas right now.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Feeding ice cubes to my dog. Little bastard loves ice cubes.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

dazza9075 said:


> Weekend of liver an kidney destruction complete, if someone could scrape my carcass off the floor id appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



On the condition you help me get home while tripping. Deal?

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got done my morning walk.. Trying to lose a bit of weight..20 pounds is the goal.. Harder than I thought =/ lol

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> On the condition you help me get home while tripping. Deal?
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse



Once I deal with the intestinal issues that accompany a long weekend of drinking, I'd totally drive ya  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Once I deal with the intestinal issues that accompany a long weekend of drinking, I'd totally drive ya
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hehe 
So how fast can you get to the UK? 

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## gagdude (Nov 25, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> You calling me a liar....Lol just felt like saying that
> 
> Hit THANKS you ungrateful bastard...plz

Click to collapse



Did you just call me an ungrateful bastard AGAIN
*pulls out gun*
Nobody calls me chicken-er I mean bastard

PS. Anybody see the back to the future reference here

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 25, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Did you just call me an ungrateful bastard AGAIN
> *pulls out gun*
> Nobody calls me chicken-er I mean bastard
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. No ones heard of BIFF. I mean Back to the future. 

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 25, 2012)

Filling my Oxycodone script at CVS.

Was in a quad bike accident. Broke my right hand and needed some stitches.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

Chilling in my bed, texting and listening some crappy music... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 25, 2012)

Re-watching Doctor Who. 

I think Moffat has a new hobby: Throwing characters off rooftops. -.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

Waiting for my head to explode....any minute now.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

Dual-booting Ubuntu and Android on my Nexus 7. :thumbup: :good:


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 25, 2012)

nothing


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 25, 2012)

Playing Smash Bros Melee


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 25, 2012)

Just woke up.. Ready to work on this theme 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## buluan (Nov 25, 2012)

trying to flash jellybean on my g tablet.


----------



## Michael3214 (Nov 26, 2012)

Waiting for tonights "Walking Dead" episode........Hey Govna' - the biters r gonna get u 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

Watching Snowflake eat some seeds, pellets and kale

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 26, 2012)

Bored, Downloading PS3 themes 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 26, 2012)

Ever hear of PS3Theme Builder?

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 26, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Ever hear of PS3Theme Builder?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Yea, but haven't tried it yet.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## DizzyNinja (Nov 26, 2012)

Singing to myself


----------



## apen83 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watched football all day glad the 9ers won now I wish giants would get stomped but I dont think thats gonna happen. Anyways Patriots baby woohoo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ikoniq (Nov 26, 2012)

At work, on work computers, doing work related things...and XDA.
Because playing DirecTV and XDA go hand in hand, right?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wondering whether to make a start on a chocolate gateau even though it's 3.40am


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Watching rugrats and Texting.. Nowhere near sleepy 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 26, 2012)

Raging. Some jackass turned off the router and then complains after the weekend that the wifi isn't working. AYFKM?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Raging. Some jackass turned off the router and then complains after the weekend that the wifi isn't working. AYFKM?!

Click to collapse



Put a laxative in his next beverage.  problem solved.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 26, 2012)

Final dose of painkillers before bed.


----------



## Orange_furball (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't sleep. 4:36 here and I'm wide awake reading useless blog posts. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 26, 2012)

Feeling sick.... 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 26, 2012)

Supposed to read... Just read 3 hours nonstop but that's not enough... Why not brew some coffee... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im bored and getting the itch to flash a rom in my phone

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 26, 2012)

watching clock countdown for work

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to fix an iCrap 4. Damned thing is stuck on connect to iTunes screen -__-

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Trying to fix an iCrap 4. Damned thing is stuck on connect to iTunes screen -__-
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse



trashcan and replace with a nexus 10

only fix i know for that. well, fixes all apple related issues.

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 26, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> trashcan and replace with a nexus 10
> 
> only fix i know for that. well, fixes all apple related issues.
> 
> G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel

Click to collapse



Nononono noooo. How could you do something like that? First off he needs a lawn mower (Seater or Pusher), place the iCrap face up on the lawn (this is an important step or it won't work) then start the mower and make sure u start up the blade. Then slowly drive back and forth over the iCrap till it becomes dust... now that I think about it, a woodchipper works just as well.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hylix said:


> Everyone will start eventually
> 
> Had a few at the age of 13-16 after that I got tired with them because they were all so immature.
> Currently I started dating someone again and I think around the age of 18 they finally get to be serious

Click to collapse



I want one just can't get one haha. Not worried though, I get the essentials without one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## apen83 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watching spongebob with my daughter right now. Awesome!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (Nov 27, 2012)

Flashing stock rom on my bricked phone


----------



## exb0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Training my acolyte on Valkyrie ragnarok. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Searching for the charger


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 27, 2012)

Just sitting here texting.. Messing with my phone looking for something to change 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 27, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Nononono noooo. How could you do something like that? First off he needs a lawn mower (Seater or Pusher), place the iCrap face up on the lawn (this is an important step or it won't work) then start the mower and make sure u start up the blade. Then slowly drive back and forth over the iCrap till it becomes dust... now that I think about it, a woodchipper works just as well.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse




justjackyl said:


> trashcan and replace with a nexus 10
> 
> only fix i know for that. well, fixes all apple related issues.
> 
> G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel

Click to collapse



Turns out it was a hardware problem. So its now sitting in the trash

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## domini99 (Nov 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Turns out it was a hardware problem. So its now sitting in the trash
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse



Without lawn mower?
Aaawww

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Turns out it was a hardware problem. So its now sitting in the trash
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse



Ahhhh But have you tried turning it off and on again? :silly:


----------



## 360porcento (Nov 27, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> (...)resting in peace and looking down (...)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what::what::sly:

Sent from my R800i on 4.1.1

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




MiguelHogue said:


> Watching rugrats and Texting.. Nowhere near sleepy
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Rugrats the cartoon? If yes then google rugrats the theory.... some people can't sleep after reading something like this....

Sent from my R800i on 4.1.1


----------



## lufuscu (Nov 27, 2012)

Developing a simpe Android game :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lars1216 (Nov 27, 2012)

Following class at school.

Sent from my Archos 7 home tablet using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Finished watching skyfall now I'm at home feeling tired 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## spider623 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sleeping

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2012)

spider623 said:


> Sleeping
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And typing on xda... That's amazing



Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Andriee (Nov 27, 2012)

just finished to watch my favourite tv show episodes... how i met your mother and homeland


----------



## Fzee (Nov 28, 2012)

Eating late breakfast lol

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

Fzee said:


> Eating late breakfast lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm eating my 3rd breakfast. Or "Dinner" as some may call.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 28, 2012)

Taking a thumper dumper 

tappin n talkin w/my JDM TyTe Note 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 28, 2012)

At the hospital, my wife is in labor!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> At the hospital, my wife is in labor!!

Click to collapse



Are you serious dude??


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 28, 2012)

Writing a personal statement. Any volunteer to peer edit and critique?


----------



## gagdude (Nov 28, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Writing a personal statement. Any volunteer to peer edit and critique?

Click to collapse



Me wood luv 2 kritik nd pere ehdit
Cen me??/??????

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you serious dude??

Click to collapse



Yup, our third one, her name is liliana. Being induced though, its a slower process. That's why I got time to post on XDA to pass the time.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Me wood luv 2 kritik nd pere ehdit
> Cen me??/??????
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tihkn I'm moor appiclabel then yuo.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 28, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yup, our third one, her name is liliana. Being induced though, its a slower process. That's why I got time to post on XDA to pass the time.

Click to collapse



Congratulating LoopDoGG79 on the newbie in a post!
Congratzo!
Liliana is a lovely name...


----------



## gagdude (Nov 28, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> I tihkn I'm moor appiclabel then yuo.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



uhm noe yur spelng sukx

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yup, our third one, her name is liliana. Being induced though, its a slower process. That's why I got time to post on XDA to pass the time.

Click to collapse



Good for you dude!!  Congrats, and I hope the best for your expanding family!


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

gagdude said:


> uhm noe yur spelng sukx
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOZL

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## gagdude (Nov 28, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> LOZL
> 
> Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound

Click to collapse



Ar yoo trohhlling mie

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good for you dude!!  Congrats, and I hope the best for your expanding family!

Click to collapse



*thanks*


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 28, 2012)

LMAO you guys are killing me. Seriously though. PM me. I'm about to go off so I'll probably send it tomorrow.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> LMAO you guys are killing me. Seriously though. PM me. I'm about to go off so I'll probably send it tomorrow.

Click to collapse



PM you what?


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> PM you what?

Click to collapse



A message if you want me to send you a link to the file.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Ar yoo trohhlling mie
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> A message if you want me to send you a link to the file.

Click to collapse



What file?


----------



## gagdude (Nov 28, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


>

Click to collapse



ghasp howe dair yoo trohhll mie

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What file?

Click to collapse



His personal statement to peer edit and critique

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1518269
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Why?

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## domini99 (Nov 28, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Why?
> 
> When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor

Click to collapse



Because Windows 7 is to slow.
What can go wrong?
Okay im 13. But i already installed xp 2 times on this laptop.

Yay, installation is finished 
Going to download the drivers.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## SteveG12543 (Nov 28, 2012)

Waiting for my CM10 build to finish building... I added Linaro and I'm eager to see how it compares to normal CM10.


----------



## beaver_313 (Nov 28, 2012)

Posting on this thread and looking into porting FlyMe to my Rezound however terrible I may be at it. >.<


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

beaver_313 said:


> Posting on this thread and looking into porting FlyMe to my Rezound however terrible I may be at it. >.<

Click to collapse



well, there's your 10, so hop to it!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 28, 2012)

Trying to get my 10 posts so i can tell a dev that he's a douchebag

Sent using a CyanogenMod 10 based device


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2012)

Sneezing. 



domini99 said:


> Because Windows 7 is to slow.
> What can go wrong?
> Okay im 13. But i already installed xp 2 times on this laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I quite agree. W7 has some very annoying bottlenecks. The copying/Calculating issue, for one. Microsoft went full retard on that. 

(*mutters* Damn you Sean, thanks to you I keep writing Mycrofsoft  And it's not even funny! (alright yea, tis a bit hilarious.:silly Good grief these 0200 insanity-chats are messing up my brain, badly.....)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 28, 2012)

Watching the investigation discovery Channel.. About to make some coffee 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got from barbershop. Man I'm hot 

About to make some coffee... I already have withdrawal symptoms even though I just drank two cups an hour ago... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Nov 28, 2012)

race55 said:


> Trying to get my 10 posts so i can tell a dev that he's a douchebag
> 
> Sent using a CyanogenMod 10 based device

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## nubhihi219 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, finally I have found the right topic to finish my 10th post :victory:


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2012)

nubhihi219 said:


> Wow, finally I have found the right topic to finish my 10th post :victory:

Click to collapse



You mean to finish the first 10 post which you weren't allowed to put in Off Topic?


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Trying to motivate myself to do some Christmas shopping (and maybe a lil for myself)


----------



## d-3-ad (Nov 28, 2012)

was readin previous posts LOL!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 28, 2012)

Listening to the white Buffalo..and sitting here texting 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

d-3-ad said:


> was readin previous posts LOL!

Click to collapse



Geniuses. Geniuses everywhere 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

d-3-ad said:


> was readin previous posts LOL!

Click to collapse



Not very genius QF. Seems this one is hunting their 10 posts.


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Not very genius QF. Seems this one is hunting their 10 posts.

Click to collapse



The lad has an amazing lack of observation skills. How many times have all of us mentioned the no posting below 10 posts rule here? And yet he still does, even though he says he's reading previous posts....  Kids these days...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> The lad has an amazing lack of observation skills. How many times have all of us mentioned the no posting below 10 posts rule here? And yet he still does, even though he says he's reading previous posts....  Kids these days...

Click to collapse



That's what you're supposed to think. He's actually a double agent for MoDaCo.  He's trying to kill all xda members with his horrifyingly unsuccessful lack of humor



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Fzee (Nov 28, 2012)

Waiting for my laptop to boot up....and thinking how XDA is my second facebookDamn..I have learnt so much from XDA.When the first time i join XDA,heck was i a noob.I had to post questions in every single thread i could get my hands on.Now im starting to learn theming.Like every1 else,i had to start small.I can see a bright future waiting for me thanks to XDA!

So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O


----------



## Rcain (Nov 28, 2012)

Thinking about making my own ROM. 


Saving the universe, one game at a time.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's what you're supposed to think. He's actually a double agent for MoDaCo.  He's trying to kill all xda members with his horrifyingly unsuccessful lack of humor
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



10-posters these days. 
i didn't even know ot existed til i had about 500+ posts.

on topic: still wondering why my good friend QF trolled someone hard in gtalk without me. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## d-3-ad (Nov 28, 2012)

well.. my post is over-hyped. didn meant to disrupt thread,just  jotted wat came thru my mind.. and yea thats wat i was exactly doing.. and my apologies if i werent meant to post here


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

d-3-ad said:


> well.. my post is over-hyped. didn meant to disrupt thread,just  jotted wat came thru my mind.. and yea thats wat i was exactly doing.. and my apologies if i werent meant to post here

Click to collapse



It's cool. 
Just go read the rules. OT is open to anyone, just frowned upon when new members come here to get the 10 posts needed to post in dev forums.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

d-3-ad said:


> well.. my post is over-hyped. didn meant to disrupt thread,just  jotted wat came thru my mind.. and yea thats wat i was exactly doing.. and my apologies if i werent meant to post here

Click to collapse



you're welcome to post here man. just help out others first. get a feel of the forums. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## xukaiteo (Nov 28, 2012)

Posting on this post

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## origikid (Nov 28, 2012)

trying to make the most of my galaxy ace with last version of PAC, but having troubles with gapps


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

Fire hot.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 28, 2012)

Just installed my new HDD and Win7 into it. Now I have to install all the dprograms and files again... Well, Ninite makes it easier. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## autogeek (Nov 28, 2012)

Parking my car under the freeway. Watching the homeless people take down their box tents in the rain. I guess I should go to work now.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

Considering purchasing a new (or my first i should say)gaming Tower on a rent to own or monthly plan. 
My specs I'm looking for
i7 processor
Windows 7 (because most programs and drivers are incompatible with Windows 8)
1-2 TB HDD
64-bit 
6-8 Gigs of DDR
Bluray RW  drive (if not that's fine as well, already have a ps3)
And 7200 rpm HD

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## domini99 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is absolutely the stupitest wifi driver installer ever; 

ERROR; can not install Wifi driver software because there is no internet connection

DUUUUUUH.
thats why im installing this driver :facepalm:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> This is absolutely the stupitest wifi driver installer ever;
> 
> ERROR; can not install Wifi driver software because there is no internet connection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. When I was installing Ubuntu, no WiFi drivers came installed and thee only way I could install em is through an update from Ubuntu but since I had no WiFi, I had no innernet. Luckily the Ethernet port worked and had to get innernet through a wired connection.

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 28, 2012)

domini99 said:


> This is absolutely the stupitest wifi driver installer ever;
> 
> ERROR; can not install Wifi driver software because there is no internet connection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO connect modem directly to PC!?


----------



## Fzee (Nov 28, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Y U NO connect modem directly to PC!?

Click to collapse




Y U Care??
Nah just joking.Don't take it too serioulsly.

So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fzee said:


> Y U Care??
> Nah just joking.Don't take it too serioulsly.
> 
> So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O

Click to collapse



Wasn't being serious, just asking why not connect your internet modem directly to the PC to install the WiFi drivers.


----------



## DraXonic (Nov 28, 2012)

Searching for apps

Sent from my Mobiistar Touch S01 using xda premium


----------



## jsferra1 (Nov 28, 2012)

at working thinking about getting a Nexus 4


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 28, 2012)

Just drove all over Massachusetts for a solid two and a half days without sleep. Going to sleep, maybe. Still have more work to do. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 28, 2012)

Jaytronics said:


> Just drove all over Massachusetts for a solid two and a half days without sleep. Going to sleep, maybe. Still have more work to do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sleep is overrated lol

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## athrail (Nov 28, 2012)

Watching some C# tutorials to hone my skill


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 28, 2012)

Just set up my XBMC server... Enjoying some Breaking Bad before going to sleep... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just woke up and realized I'm completely out of my medication which I can't stop taking... with no car for 2 days this is going to be a nice long walk to the pharmacy.....   :/

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What file?

Click to collapse



Wow lol


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 28, 2012)

Updating chrome! 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Wow lol

Click to collapse



I was messing with you.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 28, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Just woke up and realized I'm completely out of my medication which I can't stop taking... with no car for 2 days this is going to be a nice long walk to the pharmacy.....   :/
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Got to the pharmacy waiting for my script, used Wi-Fi unlocker and got into their network and then Wi-Fi kill, looks like they are using a Wi-Fi eftpos machine... killed it just as they brought my medication... didn't have to pay Hahaha! 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## leo321 (Nov 29, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Got to the pharmacy waiting for my script, used Wi-Fi unlocker and got into their network and then Wi-Fi kill, looks like they are using a Wi-Fi eftpos machine... killed it just as they brought my medication... didn't have to pay Hahaha!
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



links to those apps mate? 

Sent from my M030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 29, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Got to the pharmacy waiting for my script, used Wi-Fi unlocker and got into their network and then Wi-Fi kill, looks like they are using a Wi-Fi eftpos machine... killed it just as they brought my medication... didn't have to pay Hahaha!
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Simply what?


----------



## tj_ona (Nov 29, 2012)

Drinking a Christmas beer trying to install 4.2 gapps and fix the bassless bluetooth

At&t S3 - Cm10


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 29, 2012)

leo321 said:


> links to those apps mate?
> 
> Sent from my M030 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Search them in aptoide







Jay Rock said:


> Simply what?

Click to collapse



Haha was pretty chuffed with myself.

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 29, 2012)

Browsing the last few pages of this thread looking at 10 posts and under members...
Boring and nosey I know...it's raining heavily outside so the internet is a great time waster in this situation.
http://www.searchquotes.com/search/Nosey_People/


----------



## Roxy (Nov 29, 2012)

Playing Torchlight 2 and browsing Nexus 4 section of the forum.


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Doing about 8 days of math homework tonight. Now I'm taking a break. 

Procrastination....

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Doing about 8 days of math homework tonight. Now I'm taking a break.
> 
> Procrastination....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Procrastination... pass it on!

Sent from my Incredible, very Vivid, One X'strordinary S-off HTC Rezound


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Doing about 8 days of math homework tonight. Now I'm taking a break.
> 
> Procrastination....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



A little less trolling and a little more homework from now on young man.


----------



## firered365 (Nov 29, 2012)

Watching SNL Christmas special. It's funny!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 29, 2012)

Using Palringo even though everybody is ignoring me in every group.

tfw no friends


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 29, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Using Palringo even though everybody is ignoring me in every group.
> 
> tfw no friends

Click to collapse



Could it be your avatar?


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Could it be your avatar?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 29, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> no

Click to collapse



I just noticed...
My avatar has an extended finger also.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Doing about 8 days of math homework tonight. Now I'm taking a break.
> 
> Procrastination....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I have so much stuff I need to memorize. We divided it into 4 sections. I have to say 3/4 of the section on Monday. I only have 1/4 memorized.(I forgot to memorize the 2nd section. Pretty embarrassing. I had no idea what it even was. I had to say it in front of my class. I just made up a bunch of crape and got a C)

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 29, 2012)

Book signing

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> I just noticed...
> My avatar has an extended finger also.

Click to collapse



Thats OK 

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> I have so much stuff I need to memorize. We divided it into 4 sections. I have to say 3/4 of the section on Monday. I only have 1/4 memorized.(I forgot to memorize the 2nd section. Pretty embarrassing. I had no idea what it even was. I had to say it in front of my class. I just made up a bunch of crape and got a C)
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Memorization for what?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Thats OK
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, I have no idea. No joke.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> To be honest, I have no idea. No joke.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Well then.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Well then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I have a good memory. I don't have to read it.  I just have to look at it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## sniper (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer, I'm passing through Fallbrook right now 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

sniper said:


> TheSkinnyDrummer, I'm passing through Fallbrook right now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Nice!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Nov 30, 2012)

Vodka
Toilet

Win

Sent from my C5170 using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't drop your phone in there

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Nov 30, 2012)

Eating yummy yogurt 

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 30, 2012)

Shopping at Lot18

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 30, 2012)

Wondering WTF happened.


----------



## sniper (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You responded really fast 

We won our soccer game 3 to 0 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 30, 2012)

Abn show emo's east


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQaiiYO1jAg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

sniper said:


> You responded really fast
> 
> We won our soccer game 3 to 0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just checking the thread, just happened a few mins after your post.

And good job on the win!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 30, 2012)

Spending time on XDA while flashing a new Rom for my iconic while doing homework 

Is that even possible? ;O

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 30, 2012)

Being a piece of turd doing nothing and having no purpose.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Nov 30, 2012)

Theming my XDA app.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Getting my school bag ready.
I was shutting down my laptop.
It said no updates.

84 UPDATES!
I had to shut down fast coz i was about to go!!

GODDAMNED ****ING UPDATES AAARRRGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## loismustdie555 (Nov 30, 2012)

Exiting from my room after fapping over 40 times since 3:00 PM yesterday without sleeping. F*** I'm lonely. I only have 1 friend outside of family and 1; I only see him about once a month and 2; I'm strait. Why did my F***king GF have to move to Oregon! WHY!? I also have no purpose without a female companion so my life sucks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Nov 30, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Exiting from my room after fapping over 40 times since 3:00 PM yesterday without sleeping. F*** I'm lonely. I only have 1 friend outside of family and 1; I only see him about once a month and 2; I'm strait. Why did my F***king GF have to move to Oregon! WHY!? I also have no purpose without a female companion so my life sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I read somewhere that females hate guys who use the word fapping so there's your problem LOL

"[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 30, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Exiting from my room after fapping over 40 times since 3:00 PM yesterday without sleeping. F*** I'm lonely. I only have 1 friend outside of family and 1; I only see him about once a month and 2; I'm strait. Why did my F***king GF have to move to Oregon! WHY!? I also have no purpose without a female companion so my life sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Read carefully


----------



## loismustdie555 (Nov 30, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> I read somewhere that females hate guys who use the word fapping so there's your problem LOL
> 
> "[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"

Click to collapse



I spent almost all of my childhood with all my friend circles being females, so I know from personal experience that most girls/women would slap me across the face if I talked like that around them and they were my friend and/or they knew me. Therefore; I don't talk like that around them. :\

But thanks for the awesumsauce refrence pics. Either way it doesn't matter because I'm going to move to Oregon in the next few days anyway.


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 30, 2012)

And men hate it when women go on and on and on about soaps and shopping. So i'd say there's a deal to be made there...  

I spend half my day on 9gag. 'Fapping' is just another word. (and i really don't see the issue.) Now 'Swag' and 'Yolo', on the other hand... 

Deciding to buy a new phone. Think I might get a One X.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have the Galaxy S 3 and I love it with beans custom jb ROM installed. Otherwise if you have at&t you should get the Galaxy Note 2.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 30, 2012)

All posts from me will include a real-time 5 minute delay because if I always Post what I'm doing right now it would always be "typing in this frigging thread"

Clearing leaves out of and pumping the pool water down below the top of the skimmer...
(Seasonal pain in the ass)


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 1, 2012)

Sitting down doing nothing.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 1, 2012)

Considering if I should take an extra class to have 14 units in total 

You Live To Die.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 1, 2012)

Laughing at how lonely this one forum looks like because the people there suck.


----------



## beyako (Dec 1, 2012)

Waiting for my food....  some good a.. tostaditas de asada

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 1, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Sitting down doing nothing.

Click to collapse



Yeah then there's always that...^

You don't live across the street from me do ya?
That's all the 2 dope smokin' boys over there do all day...well actually one of 'em does work.


----------



## majorbgss (Dec 1, 2012)

Watching people line dance on "todo todo". How random is that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Laughing at how lonely this one forum looks like because the people there suck.

Click to collapse



Yeah and you're being so much more productive, lol.


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 1, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> I spent almost all of my childhood with all my friend circles being females, so I know from personal experience that most girls/women would slap me across the face if I talked like that around them and they were my friend and/or they knew me. Therefore; I don't talk like that around them. :\
> 
> But thanks for the awesumsauce refrence pics. Either way it doesn't matter because I'm going to move to Oregon in the next few days anyway.

Click to collapse



Lol but oddly enough I talk to my best friend (she's a girl) about fapping all the time and it isn't weird...you know you got a keeper when you can talk about fapping that's for sure LOL

"[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 1, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Yeah then there's always that...^
> 
> You don't live across the street from me do ya?
> That's all the 2 dope smokin' boys over there do all day...well actually one of 'em does work.

Click to collapse



Stoners of such kind bring shame to ze marijuana enthusiasts.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 1, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Stoners of such kind bring shame to ze marijuana enthusiasts.

Click to collapse



Troo...
40 years ago when I participated I could never just sit.
Actually I most enjoyed it by myself because I could slow my brain down with it and concentrate.
Always considered that a benefit of THC.


----------



## mEmoZz (Dec 1, 2012)

trying to sleep


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

mEmoZz said:


> trying to sleep

Click to collapse



You're no longer authoriazed to use your bed. You have to use the dog bed until further notice! That is a direct order from a superiour officer! Follow it! Or face court martial!


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 1, 2012)

Playing silent hill downpour and smoking with cigarettes lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Admit what you cant deny and deny what you cant admit


----------



## actmon (Dec 1, 2012)

Waiting

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Dec 1, 2012)

TV! 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 1, 2012)

Android311 said:


> TV!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thay say two mucth TV is bad 4 ya

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Blowing chicken nuggets out of my nose.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Bringin' sexy back.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Bringin' sexy back.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 1, 2012)

BrianXP7 said:


> I'm chewing on tissue paper while carrying HSV-1. Beat that.

Click to collapse



Smelling my High school diploma

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 1, 2012)

Realizing the guy above me's Username is a lie. He's not funny.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Realizing the guy above me's Username is a lie. He's not funny.

Click to collapse



Not a kid either. See, I've had this username for so long (not only on this site) that most have started calling me FAK for short. So it was either funnyangryguy or funnyangrykid.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 1, 2012)

Being bored.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 1, 2012)

BrianXP7 said:


> Will smell it in just a few more years than you...I hate freshmen year...crap.
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just do you. If u try hard to fit in, u won't. Just be cool "HEY hows it goin?" Somethin like that. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 1, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Turns out it was a hardware problem. So its now sitting in the trash
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse



maybe you were just holding it wrong...

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## blade30p (Dec 1, 2012)

At the premier inn in bristol.  Smoking a fatty outside the hotel & it's minus 2 & my bird is in bed waiting for me....
In fact I'm off. Dafuq am I doing in the cold?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

Preparing a Smith & Wesson 500 Magnum for Russian Roulette with myself as the only player. F*** I'm lonely.

EDIT: Well... I lost this time, no shots fired. Depending on your definition of loss that is. Not like anyone but my family would care much anyway. I know only them and 1 friend who I see occasionally.


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Preparing a Smith & Wesson 500 Magnum for Russian Roulette with myself as the only player. F*** I'm lonely.
> 
> EDIT: Well... I lost this time, no shots fired. Depending on your definition of loss that is. Not like anyone but my family would care much anyway. I know only them and 1 friend who I see occasionally.

Click to collapse





Please don't do that. We're all like brothers and sisters here and no one here wants you doing dumb stuff like that. Even if no one in your life is there for you, we are and if you want to talk you can send a PM to me or almost anyone else in this forum and we'll gladly try to help.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Please don't do that. We're all like brothers and sisters here and no one here wants you doing dumb stuff like that. Even if no one in your life is there for you, we are and if you want to talk you can send a PM to me or almost anyone else in this forum and we'll gladly try to help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



There, I sent you a PM for what it's worth.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 1, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> There, I sent you a PM for what it's worth.

Click to collapse



I agree with veeman. I wanted to top myself and a close friend plus a few guys here on xda talked me down. I'm always here if you need a talk, just drop me a PM

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 1, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Preparing a Smith & Wesson 500 Magnum for Russian Roulette with myself as the only player. F*** I'm lonely.
> 
> EDIT: Well... I lost this time, no shots fired. Depending on your definition of loss that is. Not like anyone but my family would care much anyway. I know only them and 1 friend who I see occasionally.

Click to collapse



You need better drugs mate.
Pop a 30, smoke a J, and forget.

No seriously dude, it aint worth it. 31yo now, too many attempts to count on myself, scars as daily reminders that it's good to still feel that pain and depression.

The sweet is never as sweet, without the sour...

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## TjBurn (Dec 1, 2012)

Reading xda on the throne 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> You need better drugs mate.
> Pop a 30, smoke a J, and forget.
> 
> No seriously dude, it aint worth it. 31yo now, too many attempts to count on myself, scars as daily reminders that it's good to still feel that pain and depression.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said. I'm already taking all of my prescribed meds but they're not for anti depression anyway. Plus I don't smoke (anything, it's all disgusting) and the smell of any alcohol makes me gag. But I guess those are good things.


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 1, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Well said. I'm already taking all of my prescribed meds but they're not for anti depression anyway. Plus I don't smoke (anything, it's all disgusting) and the smell of any alcohol makes me gag. But I guess those are good things.

Click to collapse



yes, those are good things. and something to be proud and positive about. Self-medicating only makes things worse, so it's good your not into that crap. I've had a battle with my vices for 12 years. Sometimes I win, sometimes the vices win.
When I hit bottom, I gotta get up, dust myself off, and climb back up.

on a different note, i am bi -polar, ADD, and borderline schizophrenic (thanks mom and dad) , and if you are constantly feeling these feelings, you need to seek mental health docs. I fought against it for so long, and now I don't, and I am a better person for it.

Seek help bro, sad to say but true, no one can help you in the end, but yourself.  I learned this the hard way.

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> yes, those are good things. and something to be proud and positive about. Self-medicating only makes things worse, so it's good your not into that crap. I've had a battle with my vices for 12 years. Sometimes I win, sometimes the vices win.
> When I hit bottom, I gotta get up, dust myself off, and climb back up.
> 
> on a different note, i am bi -polar, ADD, and borderline schizophrenic (thanks mom and dad) , and if you are constantly feeling these feelings, you need to seek mental health docs. I fought against it for so long, and now I don't, and I am a better person for it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm all those things (except schizophrenia) and ADHD, and have been going to my doctors every month since I was 3 or 4. Only ever tried cheeking my meds once, worst decision I ever made, that school day I was in the principles office 5 times before I was told to just have my grandfather pick me up (My grandparents have been my legal guardians since I was 2). And before you ask, yes, I have known and been in contact with my real mother, (Father is across the country and is kinda hard to find without so much as a matching last name.)

EDIT: Oh, and my grandfather was not exactly happy to have to come and get me at school since he was the (then current) seattle, regional admin for Washington State DSHS. But he just told me to make sure I took my meds next time and smiled.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who feels like crap. I put away the 500 Magnum for emergencies only just like it should be.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Dec 1, 2012)

Sat in the bath browsing XDA on my phone with some tunes from my Nexus 7... Time to chillax 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Dec 1, 2012)

Same here, sitting in my bath listing to Swashbuckle (yarrr) and browsing XDA

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Watching Resident Evil : Apocalypse

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 1, 2012)

Not doing my calculus homework.


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Not doing calculus homework as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sitting in a Starbucks feeling unbelievably lonely.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 1, 2012)

Watching wall-e

I think i know why the ship isnt working how the pilot wants:
Its running windows vista.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 1, 2012)

Help help help guys!!! My netbook crashed!!! It doesn't do anything. I cant boot into acer erecovery, cant boot into windows 8! I deleted the windows 7 partition and the system reserved partition... it doesnt have a cd drive, and i dont have a usb stick... please help

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> Help help help guys!!! My netbook crashed!!! It doesn't do anything. I cant boot into acer erecovery, cant boot into windows 8! I deleted the windows 7 partition and the system reserved partition... it doesnt have a cd drive, and i dont have a usb stick... please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gparted partition tool. Run it on a flash drive.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

What flash drive? He said he doesn't have one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Gparted partition tool. Run it on a flash drive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



What do i do in gparted? Can i make my pc boot windows 8 again?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> What do i do in gparted? Can i make my pc boot windows 8 again?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a partition management tool. You can try to format the HDD and install windows again.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 1, 2012)

So, decided to get an SGS3 instead. Waiting for my music folder to finish copying.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 1, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> So, decided to get an SGS3 instead. Waiting for my music folder to finish copying.

Click to collapse



How big is it? Mine is over 18 gigs, lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 1, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> How big is it? Mine is over 18 gigs, lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, the one for on my phone is 12GB (put it on an SD, need the internal space for games  besides, I use an iPod for music mainly, the one on my phone is my backup ), but i wouldn't dream of putting my actual music folder on the poor thing, it occupies 100% of a 2TB drive


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 1, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Well, the one for on my phone is 12GB (put it on an SD, need the internal space for games  besides, I use an iPod for music mainly, the one on my phone is my backup ), but i wouldn't dream of putting my actual music folder on the poor thing, it occupies 100% of a 2TB drive

Click to collapse









That's a lot of songs!?


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> Help help help guys!!! My netbook crashed!!! It doesn't do anything. I cant boot into acer erecovery, cant boot into windows 8! I deleted the windows 7 partition and the system reserved partition... it doesnt have a cd drive, and i dont have a usb stick... please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Install Ubuntu

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 1, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Install Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you repeat that? The first 2 times it wasn't clear enough...


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Can you repeat that? The first 2 times it wasn't clear enough...

Click to collapse



LOL!

Hey look at me I'm trolling


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey look at me I'm trolling

Click to collapse



It's pronounced LOL. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 1, 2012)

K

LaaaawwwwwL
Got it...

I'll keep practicing.


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 2, 2012)

race55 said:


> Help help help guys!!! My netbook crashed!!! It doesn't do anything. I cant boot into acer erecovery, cant boot into windows 8! I deleted the windows 7 partition and the system reserved partition... it doesnt have a cd drive, and i dont have a usb stick... please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You shouldn't delete the recovery partition, and more so for a net book.  You may be able to contact the vendor and get an image file and restore from that.
In the future, I would definitely atleast make an image of the recovery partition. 

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## samuel2706 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am currently posting in every thread in off topic so when I wake up in 8 hours I have something to do on a Sunday.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 2, 2012)

Not understanding my calculus homework. Test based on it on Monday. Fail it and grade will rott in hell for this semester.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Not understanding my calculus homework. Test based on it on Monday. Fail it and grade will rott in hell for this semester.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, My grandfather might have been able to help you... 30 years ago, lol. He doesn't remember any Calculus or Trig anymore since he is no longer an engineer.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmmm, My grandfather might have been able to help you... 30 years ago, lol. He doesn't remember any Calculus or Trig anymore since he is no longer an engineer.

Click to collapse



Time travel it is then lol.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Time travel it is then lol.

Click to collapse



I wish I could help with that, but my time shifting device is not ready for testing on subjects who want a high probability of survival, or even a high probability of a quick and non painful death in the extremely likely case of death.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> I wish I could help with that, but my time shifting device is not ready for testing on subjects who want a high probability of survival, or even a high probability of a quick and non painful death in the extremely likely case of death.

Click to collapse



Simple test. Plan to come back to this exact moment if it ever works.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Simple test. Plan to come back to this exact moment if it ever works.

Click to collapse



Ya, except I only use subjects other than myself. If you iz want 2 be volenteer, that wuld be gr8!


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 2, 2012)

Gettin ready to go clubbing tonight in la! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Ya, except I only use subjects other than myself. If you iz want 2 be volenteer, that wuld be gr8!

Click to collapse



I'll pass. I don't want to be the douche who breaks physics and kills us all.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 2, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Time travel it is then lol.

Click to collapse



A time machine requires calculus to make I'm afraid you are out of luck 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TjBurn (Dec 2, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Well, the one for on my phone is 12GB (put it on an SD, need the internal space for games  besides, I use an iPod for music mainly, the one on my phone is my backup ), but i wouldn't dream of putting my actual music folder on the poor thing, it occupies 100% of a 2TB drive

Click to collapse



Holy wow. What genre? Better yet, every genre ?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Dec 2, 2012)

Waiting at the train station untill my mentor phones me up about on wich track he passes here. Im a train driver in training but there was a disturbance because of wich I couldn't reach the starting point of the ride. 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr_Jefferson said:


> Waiting at the train station untill my mentor phones me up about on wich track he passes here. Im a train driver in training but there was a disturbance because of wich I couldn't reach the starting point of the ride.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X

Click to collapse



come on ride the train, and ride it
choo choo

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> come on ride the train, and ride it
> choo choo
> 
> G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel

Click to collapse



Listening to Jackyl...yes I am.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Listening to Jackyl...yes I am.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



lol   right on

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> lol   right on
> 
> G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel

Click to collapse



Saw them at Woodstock 94, but had already been listening to them prior.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> A time machine requires calculus to make I'm afraid you are out of luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Were you on teh IRC as well?
regardless, all of those pieces of sh*t on Espernet can go to hell. I'm not going down without a fight, and if I meet any of you f*ckers in person, believe me. You WILL be sorry you ever saw me. Although you won't be for long...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got done ordering my girlfriend some stuff for Christmas .. Can't use I'm broke as an excuse since I just got myself a note 2 and laptop :thumbdown:
Lol
-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 2, 2012)

Studying for tomorrows physics test

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Studying for tomorrows physics test
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



Wat? Physics is (or was) one of my favs. Too bad the damn teachers never used anything to "physically" visuallize the current topic (Pun intended). We just got to look at a whiteboard. -_-


----------



## paranoid365 (Dec 2, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Just got done ordering my girlfriend some stuff for Christmas .. Can't use I'm broke as an excuse since I just got myself a note 2 and laptop :thumbdown:
> Lol
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Well, @ least you got the note 2, that's the most important thing 

As for what I'm doing right now: writing in this thread 

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 2, 2012)

race55 said:


> Help help help guys!!! My netbook crashed!!! It doesn't do anything. I cant boot into acer erecovery, cant boot into windows 8! I deleted the windows 7 partition and the system reserved partition... it doesnt have a cd drive, and i dont have a usb stick... please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You will need a usb stick, get yourself one
And another computer
I can help you personaly,
But i'll post something here;

Download wintoflash,
Do you hava a windows 8 dvd or iso?

If you have a dvd,
Insert the dvd in the drive and the usb in the computer

Open wintoflash, select wizard thingy, in the first select the dvd, in the second the usb.
Click start

If you have an iso extract it somewere and select that one in the first folder selector.


If you finished that usb, boot from it, in the installer you can select system restore, or reinstall windoze.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> You will need a usb stick, get yourself one
> And another computer
> I can help you personaly,
> But i'll post something here;
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much man. I will try and see if your instructions worked.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arabdrifter (Dec 2, 2012)

Sitting at work with my feet up...lol. 

tappin n talkin w/my JDM TyTe Note 2


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Wat? Physics is (or was) one of my favs. Too bad the damn teachers never used anything to "physically" visuallize the current topic (Pun intended). We just got to look at a whiteboard. -_-

Click to collapse



I like physics  too its easier than maths.. but my teacher is a *****..

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Dec 2, 2012)

Dying for a wee bit I can't go cause I need a full bladder for my kidney test... Arghh, feels like my bladder is going to burst! 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Dying for a wee bit I can't go cause I need a full bladder for my kidney test... Arghh, feels like my bladder is going to burst!
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Don't think about it then. Just think xda....

Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 2, 2012)

TjBurn said:


> Holy wow. What genre? Better yet, every genre ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



_Nearly_ every genre, yes.  I don't have dubstep or trance or such. They're all in 320 bitrate (128 is fine on an old cd player or a phone, but really not on a 7.1 Bose.) and some are in Flac. (of which I require doubles, since most mp3players don't read Flacfiles. )

Trying to come up with something to do. Think i'll go play some more Mass Effect 2. *yawn* (hah that rhymes.)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> _Nearly_ every genre, yes.  I don't have dubstep or trance or such. They're all in 320 bitrate (128 is fine on an old cd player or a phone, but really not on a 7.1 Bose.) and some are in Flac. (of which I require doubles, since most mp3players don't read Flacfiles. )
> 
> Trying to come up with something to do. Think i'll go play some more Mass Effect 2. *yawn* (hah that rhymes.)

Click to collapse



Lol snap. I listen to too many genres to name and it fills my 1 TB HDD pretty damned quick. Except I listen to a fair amount of Dubstep and such

Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Dec 2, 2012)

Watching Bering Sea Gold Under the Ice at 12 am haha

So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O


----------



## Focuz (Dec 2, 2012)

Reading for my exam in mathematics tomorrow. I'm sick of it!

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

Focuz said:


> Reading for my exam in mathematics tomorrow. I'm sick of it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Phew I'm so happy my exams are over... Have fun! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

This one chick is raging at me on Facebook... Never ever say anything bad about a tv show they like I guess... Just, wow... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> This one chick is raging at me on Facebook... Never ever say anything bad about a tv show they like I guess... Just, wow...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Lol


"[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Phew I'm so happy my exams are over... Have fun!
> 
> This one chick is raging at me on Facebook... Never ever say anything bad about a tv show they like I guess... Just, wow...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse









You... Don't... EVER do that. 

lol, but really that's not a smart idea.

EDIT: Is there a 999, count page limit here? I hope not....


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 2, 2012)

Getting ready 2 read a huge backlog of feeds

"[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> You... Don't... EVER do that.
> 
> lol, but really that's not a smart idea.
> 
> EDIT: Is there a 999, count page limit here? I hope not....

Click to collapse



Um, no. Look at this page count


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> You... Don't... EVER do that.
> 
> lol, but really that's not a smart idea.
> 
> EDIT: Is there a 999, count page limit here? I hope not....

Click to collapse



I see why! Well I guess she's forgiven me already... 

Laying in my bed texting and listening to music... Probably gonna watch a few old Simpsons episodes... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## nemesis_9 (Dec 2, 2012)

Watching the 49rs and then rams!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I see why! Well I guess she's forgiven me already...
> 
> Laying in my bed texting and listening to music... Probably gonna watch a few old Simpsons episodes...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Yes... Females are not to be messed with on certain topics. I know that because I am... (I swore to never lie intentionally so I'm gonna say it) a male who is sexist and believes females == superior. Don't ask why (that applies to everyone who == male) because if you ARE in the 90% of males who have... Unspeakable thoughts, then you know EXACTLY what I'm talking about and I do not wish to interact with such people. I am strait and prefer female friends is all that I will say since these forums are required to be family friendly.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Yes... Females are not to be messed with on certain topics. I know that because I am... (I swore to never lie intentionally so I'm gonna say it) a male who is sexist and believes females == superior. Don't ask why (that applies to everyone who == male) because if you ARE in the 90% of males who have... Unspeakable thoughts, then you know EXACTLY what I'm talking about and I do not wish to interact with such people. I am strait and prefer female friends is all that I will say since these forums are required to be family friendly.

Click to collapse



Unspeakable like sexual relations with women? Nothing unspeakable about that. Its nature. So you're the anti sexist. You one of those girly guys that get plenty of a**  In high school I despised your kind. :sly:


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Unspeakable like sexual relations with women? Nothing unspeakable about that. Its nature. So you're the anti sexist. You one of those girly guys that get plenty of a**  In high school I despised your kind. :sly:

Click to collapse



If you are implying I am homo-sexual you should drop the topic now before we are both in deep ****. I am not talking about "normal" sexual relations. I speak of... other things...


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> If you are implying I am homo-sexual you should drop the topic now before we are both in deep ****. I am not talking about "normal" sexual relations. I speak of... other things...

Click to collapse



Got it, subject dropped


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> I speak of... other things...

Click to collapse



Like using maltesers in the bedroom 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Like using maltesers in the bedroom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Among many other things... Isn't this thread gonna be halted by an admin soon? I doubt we should be talking in such ways here... But... All comments are inuendos so, it should be ok as long as they remain that way.


----------



## champ1919 (Dec 2, 2012)

About too freak out on my kids for scratching almost every Wii game I've bought them.... err.. I mean, Santa gave them...


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

champ1919 said:


> About too freak out on my kids for scratching almost every Wii game I've bought them.... err.. I mean, Santa gave them...

Click to collapse



D:
Those little brats! They must be forced to write apology letters to Santa and told they will get no more gifts until they do so.


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 2, 2012)

champ1919 said:


> About too freak out on my kids for scratching almost every Wii game I've bought them.... err.. I mean, Santa gave them...

Click to collapse



Lol Santa gave my 4 yr old a wii last year so I know exactly what you mean

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Dec 3, 2012)

Installing mint 14 limux on pen drive

*** Sent from Starship Enterprise using XDA Premium ***


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 3, 2012)

amarjit_rsingh said:


> Installing mint 14 limux on pen drive
> 
> *** Sent from Starship Enterprise using XDA Premium ***

Click to collapse



Why not Ubuntu? Just curious.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just posted my best drift score yet on forza 4 I'm now in the top 500 in the world for fujimi kaido stage D.    

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## trek1701 (Dec 3, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Why not Ubuntu? Just curious.

Click to collapse



I'm using mint too.
Ubuntu is moving away with unity. I don'l like it.
I'm using the "mate" version, that is a fork to gnome 2. It's much lighter than gnome 3 or unity.

Trek1701


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got my kindle fire back from my sis and now has a password on it. Hmm should I call her up and ask for the password? Nope. Just gonna Re-flash the rom from TWRP lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 3, 2012)

Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Reading the funniest Amazon reviews for a men's hair removal product...have a laugh...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/B000KKNQBK/ref=aw_d_cr_drugstore

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Fzee (Dec 3, 2012)

Doing my mathematics homework online during the last minute

So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O


----------



## mtmerrick (Dec 3, 2012)

Sitting on the toilet, browsing XDA with my tab while installing apps on my newly ROM'd Droid X2 (see sign)

I'm multitasking =D


----------



## TheRidge69 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hanging out in my underwear, trying to watch Misfits on hulu plus and just farting around on xda, listening to the wife snore like a broken chain saw! 
Ridge  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reading the funniest Amazon reviews for a men's hair removal product...have a laugh...
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/B000KKNQBK/ref=aw_d_cr_drugstore

Click to collapse



This is frigging hilarious!!!
Literally laughing my ass off!

The wife is copying and pasting some of this to her facebook page...
I really got a hoot out of this guy:


> I have always been rather blessed with the hair around my beef thermometer and knackers which in my youth was a rich mahogany hue, with a hint of curl forming a garden arch around my tackle

Click to collapse


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reading the funniest Amazon reviews for a men's hair removal product...have a laugh...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/cr/B000KKNQBK/ref=aw_d_cr_drugstore
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Dude I'm in class... 

Just realized I have no underwear... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> This is frigging hilarious!!!
> Literally laughing my ass off!
> 
> The wife is copying and pasting some of this to her facebook page...
> I really got a hoot out of this guy:

Click to collapse





ArmorD said:


> Dude I'm in class...
> 
> Just realized I have no underwear...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I could not,in good conscience, keep that to myself. lol :cyclops:


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 3, 2012)

Aaand we're back to pretending to work. :yawn:


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 3, 2012)

About to play some black ops 2 lol im terrible at it but if anyone wants to join me on xbl my gamertags Omg Its Erie 

Sent from my JellyBombed Note II using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 3, 2012)

Omg_Its_Erie said:


> About to play some black ops 2 lol im terrible at it but if anyone wants to join me on xbl my gamertags Omg Its Erie
> 
> Sent from my JellyBombed Note II using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm terrible too, but maybe I'll join you tomorrow once far cry 3 is officially released. Gotta keep my Xbox offline until then. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

My gamertag is the uav

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 3, 2012)

Just drinking some coffee sitting on the porch 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Fzee (Dec 3, 2012)

Watching a National Geographic documentary about lions.I love watching National Geographic shows but my Geography sucks lol

So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O


----------



## don2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Studying for tomorrows physics test
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



Wow same here.....


Sent from my Black iPad 4 using Tapatalk HD +


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 3, 2012)

This: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

*** 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 3, 2012)

At the gym, I just benched 315. Hard work finally paying off after 6 months of hard training.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Dec 3, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> At the gym, I just benched 315. Hard work finally paying off after 6 months of hard training.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



315 is like 157 kilograms? 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 3, 2012)

Trying to think of a cheap but usable backup phone that isn't too expensive. Don't really have an idea, and a very low budget for it, wouldn't like to spend more than $80 on it. So that's pretty hard to find a kinda decent device.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2012)

Just finished setting up my new surround system. Got all the equipment for free(amp/home theater, 2 large and 3 small descants and a subwoofer). 
Gotta say it kicks Ass! 
Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 3, 2012)

Finally got my Ingress invite!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

@Above join ingressforums. Its on tapatalk too



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Finally got my Ingress invite!

Click to collapse



Doooeeeet







QuantumFoam said:


> @Above join ingressforums. Its on tapatalk too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 3, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> 315 is like 157 kilograms?
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



143 kilograms

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 3, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Trying to think of a cheap but usable backup phone that isn't too expensive. Don't really have an idea, and a very low budget for it, wouldn't like to spend more than $80 on it. So that's pretty hard to find a kinda decent device.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



G1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 3, 2012)

Was thinking of a g1 indeed, but their pretty hard to come by here in the Netherlands , leaning towards a wildfire s now. 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Dec 3, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> 143 kilograms
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was that one max rep? How long are you training? 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Dec 3, 2012)

Listening to Welle:Erdball 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2012)

Watching Simpsons and drinking some cheap jaffa. Without vodka  

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 3, 2012)

Trying to find a hard case (not bulky but thin) for my galaxy s3 ! I love the seidio surface but i dont want to order it from usa...any suggestions?

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## Focuz (Dec 3, 2012)

Rock case! It rocks  watching how I met your mother and drinking beer. Chill monday 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 3, 2012)

Focuz said:


> Rock case! It rocks  watching how I met your mother and drinking beer. Chill monday
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



The quicksand case?

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 3, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Unspeakable like sexual relations with women? Nothing unspeakable about that. Its nature. So you're the anti sexist. You one of those girly guys that get plenty of a**  In high school I despised your kind. :sly:

Click to collapse



Just as much as the people who followed the "cool" kids, and followed their trends 

You Live To Die.

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Focuz said:


> Rock case! It rocks  watching how I met your mother and drinking beer. Chill monday
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse




patriotaki said:


> The quicksand case?
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



That makes 3 of us. Ted has a movie made of him.

You Live To Die.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 3, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Just as much as the people who followed the "cool" kids, and followed their trends
> 
> You Live To Die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NPH is a god according to Harold and Kumar.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 3, 2012)

sitting down


----------



## blade30p (Dec 3, 2012)

On my way to work. gutted

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossmission (Dec 3, 2012)

Baking croissants and pies, @ la Croissanterie limassol

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




Whowahn said:


> Just as much as the people who followed the "cool" kids, and followed their trends
> 
> You Live To Die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooo, I didn't see it was out, will download asap, after I get home

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium


----------



## trek1701 (Dec 3, 2012)

Going to sleep with a very cold night outside...

Sent from my Nexus S using xda-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 3, 2012)

Gonna take my Insomnia and Schizo meds and try to sleep now. Long day ahead.. :banghead:

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground


----------



## jsferra1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sitting in front of the TV and looking. At xda on my phone.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Reading a friend's status updates just fishing for likes.


----------



## Fzee (Dec 4, 2012)

Cooking breakfast

So my man,tell me something,did i answer your question?If i did,click the thanks button.If i didn't,im probably trollin ya =O


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 4, 2012)

trek1701 said:


> Going to sleep with a very cold night outside...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



OT is not a way to boost your post count.

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

Groovin


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Arguing with the girlfriend.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 4, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Arguing with the girlfriend.

Click to collapse



Say Something Shockingly crazy and then just walk away leaving her speechless. Something like "AND THATS WHY I FONDLE YOU AT NIGHT" and she's just like whuhhh??? But she can't reply back because you're gone leaving you the winner lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## _akash (Dec 4, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> OT is not a way to boost your post count.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



you boosted your post count from ot itself .

Fawkes...


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 4, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> you boosted your post count from ot itself .
> 
> Fawkes...

Click to collapse



Ice Ice baby, Ice Ice baby.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Listening to Last.fm instead of sleeping.


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 4, 2012)

Wondering if i'll be able to get home in under 3 hours today. 

Knowing the NS, probably not. They throw the whole railway system overboard the second there's a chance of very light snow... #!(&%($&%!()@&#~!!!!


----------



## A2Trip (Dec 4, 2012)

Trying to fall asleep at 2:42 AM... not fun. lol.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chilling at the school pool.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

I forgot to post earlier.  Oops.

The Usual.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 4, 2012)

Waiting for the sun to come out.. Going to go for a morning walk 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 4, 2012)

Realizing that in repsonse to what I was previously doing, nope, probably not.. "Between Rotterdam C And Utrecht Centraal less trains because of a defect conduit."  

Oh well. Atleast it isn't *looks around for NS staff* *whispers* snowing...

They freak out when they hear that word.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 4, 2012)

A2Trip said:


> Trying to fall asleep at 2:42 AM... not fun. lol.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I have insomnia. Royal PITA...

Waiting for my girlfriend to let me in. Babysitting her lil bro as a favour

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground


----------



## blade30p (Dec 4, 2012)

Chilling in bed watching Oz, working at 10pm 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## YeledKaki (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm posting what i'm doing right now on a post called post what your doing right now!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ey, does your netbook have touchscreen?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 4, 2012)

Watching csi new york viii

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## karmakula (Dec 4, 2012)

Struggling to fall a sleep. But it seems impossible.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weezil420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Right now, I'm browsing Kernel's and having a conversation with my 3 year old on what the colors on traffic signals mean...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Finally got my Ingress invite!

Click to collapse



Lucky I've been waiting for it :/

You Live To Die.


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 4, 2012)

Weezil420 said:


> Right now, I'm browsing Kernel's and having a conversation with my 3 year old on what the colors on traffic signals mean...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jonah1234 (Dec 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 4, 2012)

Watching the Mentalist, old episodes are funny as hell

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground


----------



## jsferra1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Watching food TV

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## actmon (Dec 4, 2012)

Sleeping

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've said some ****ed up **** on the internet but that takes the cake. 

Well played. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Dec 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow dude that's messed up Lol 

Sent from my Paranoid Android Gnex


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 4, 2012)

Watching how it's made


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh no you gone git it.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Weezil420 (Dec 5, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude, really? That's my 3 year old child... That's some pretty sick sh**t to say about a child... Wow. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 5, 2012)

Weezil420 said:


> Dude, really? That's my 3 year old child... That's some pretty sick sh**t to say about a child... Wow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



My trolling skills are untouchable, didn't mean to offend anyone. 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 5, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> I've said some ****ed up **** on the internet but that takes the cake.
> 
> Well played.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, I've read much worse ........much, much worse....


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 5, 2012)

Doing a bunch of homework.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Considering making a new thread out of boredom :banghead:

You Live To Die.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 5, 2012)

Watchin the lakers! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## vader860 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just watched the latest Homeland episode and wow. Did things pick up and take the series to a new level. 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> She looks like Penelope Cruz. Tell her to give me a call in about 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dafack?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Dafack?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



LMFAO!


----------



## androidbeast503 (Dec 5, 2012)

Listening to dub step!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

androidbeast503 said:


> Listening to dub step!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



DJ?

You Live To Die.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 5, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> DJ?
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Skrillex.
Deadmau5 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Skrillex.
> Deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nooooooo! The mainstream wannabe dubstep:banghead:

You Live To Die.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 5, 2012)

David guetta!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 5, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Nooooooo! The mainstream wannabe dubstep:banghead:
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



It's all about.......................Doctor P..................


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 5, 2012)

Drinking my morning coffee. For the first time in months I actually don't have to hurry with the coffee. Skipping school because I'm not feeling very well  

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> It's all about.......................Doctor P..................

Click to collapse



Lmao 
Them is the only 2 I know (although I am open minded)

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 5, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Lmao
> Them is the only 2 I know (although I am open minded)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Flux Pavilion is one of my favorites though. Check it out.


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thinking to install acid engine to my galaxy y duos XD

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Flux Pavilion is one of my favorites though. Check it out.

Click to collapse



Listen to skream or coki.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 5, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Listen to skream or coki.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



I got em.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking for a good jb rom to install.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 5, 2012)

Attempting to stay awake.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ey, does your netbook have touchscreen?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yup, my buddy and I installed a touchscreen on that hunk of crap

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Looking for a good jb rom to install.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



What phone?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cuzmonote (Dec 5, 2012)

Watching M.I.B. 3..... not that bad after all. 

Sent from yo mama's couch


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 5, 2012)

cuzmonote said:


> Watching M.I.B. 3..... not that bad after all.
> 
> Sent from yo mama's couch

Click to collapse



Great movie.... but nothing can beat MiB 1

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (Dec 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Great movie.... but nothing can beat MiB 1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



After all MIB1 is the heart of MIB Series.Without it,There would not be MIB 2 and 3

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 5, 2012)

Listening to Pandora and texting.. Waiting for this venum ice reborn to download for my phone 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

|RaVeR| said:


> I'm wasting time increasing my post count because of this stupid 10-post rule on XDA.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 5, 2012)

|RaVeR| said:


> I'm wasting time increasing my post count because of this stupid 10-post rule on XDA.

Click to collapse



Like a ninja :sly::sly:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

|RaVeR| said:


> If there's a better way, I'd love to hear about it, but it appears to me that the rules encourage ppl to spam before they can post useful things.
> And I hate forum-spammers.
> 
> Thanks for giving me an opportunity to up my count once more

Click to collapse



You can reply to this post aswell if you want because once you get reported, your post count will be lower again anyway.

You wanna get 10 posts? How about you try helping people instead of posting crap and especially not posting where you're not supposed to post.
Go to your devices forum and answer some other noob questions and if they're too difficult for you, try going to the General Discussion forum and helping people in the Q&A forum there.

No I'm not giving you links because that defeats the purpose of searching for yourself and if you can't help others in your own devices forum, then you have no need to be in a development thread.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You can reply to this post aswell if you want because once you get reported, your post count will be lower again anyway.
> 
> You wanna get 10 posts? How about you try helping people instead of posting crap and especially not posting where you're not supposed to post.
> Go to your devices forum and answer some other noob questions and if they're too difficult for you, try going to the General Discussion forum and helping people in the Q&A forum there.
> ...

Click to collapse



an enthusiastic THIS!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

It won't let me quote this time around :/
But as you can tell, I woke up in a great mood 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It won't let me quote this time around :/
> But as you can tell, I woke up in a great mood
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good start to the day I must say

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good start to the day I must say
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah. It's just because I'm half way through a can of monster so it's giving me the energy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## |RaVeR| (Dec 5, 2012)

OK. I understand your point. You'd like me to prove that I'm 'ready for the development forums', so I will.

You're wrong about me, though. I need my 10 posts to reply to a developer who's just asked a very select group of people if a specific bug is this happening in the latest nightlies for the ville. Since I'm the one who made the logcats (using adb) for this bug, I think I'm qualified to answer him.

I wanted to get the 10 posts quickly, I'm sorry. I'll try to answer noobs questions first.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

|RaVeR| said:


> OK. I understand your point. You'd like me to prove that I'm 'ready for the development forums', so I will.
> 
> You're wrong about me, though. I need my 10 posts to reply to a developer who's just asked a very select group of people if a specific bug is this happening in the latest nightlies for the ville. Since I'm the one who made the logcats (using adb) for this bug, I think I'm qualified to answer him.
> 
> I wanted to get the 10 posts quickly, I'm sorry. I'll try to answer noobs questions first.

Click to collapse



PMing exists so you could've used that system if need be.
There's never just one way to do things.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Sitting in my geography class listening to my oblivious professor.

You Live To Die.


----------



## dazza9075 (Dec 5, 2012)

Battling with the forces of HDCP, its EVIL I tell you, how can they get away with selling stuff that can all of a sudden stop working for no obvious reason allowing all parties involved to blame each other for there own inadequacies whilst leaving the user ME raging bacause a can't now play my 100% legal BDs on my computer.  THE RAGE!!!!  well thats my wee moment over I guess

Sent from my Samsung Focus S using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Soo. We had to de-ice the car for the first time now!

Its getting winter


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Soo. We had to de-ice the car for the first time now!
> 
> Its getting winter

Click to collapse



Ditto. Except I'm stressing over the NS (what else...)...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 6, 2012)

Just randomly woke up and can't fall back asleep .. And what do I do.. Check xda
Yep. I'm an addict lol 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 6, 2012)

Backing up my boss' iPhone 4S. 

He seems to think that because I know stuff about computers, I also know everything there is to know about his iPhone, and should therefore arrange his phone transfer. Where the bloody hell is the simcard in this thing?

Irony: Using Google to figure out how to use an iPhone. :laugh:


----------



## Magnesus (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm making animations for my platformer game Lost Heroes - but it's slow and painful.


----------



## part 1994 (Dec 6, 2012)

Checking xda lol


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 6, 2012)

> I'm making animations for my platformer game Lost Heroes - but it's slow and painful.

Click to collapse



Ahhh!
We have your Mahjong HD!
A favorite in this house.... :good:

Oh yes 
Right now I'm reading Google news...


----------



## pongnamu (Dec 6, 2012)

Studying in my room. 

Sent from my E10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 6, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Backing up my boss' iPhone 4S.
> 
> He seems to think that because I know stuff about computers, I also know everything there is to know about his iPhone, and should therefore arrange his phone transfer. Where the bloody hell is the simcard in this thing?
> 
> Irony: Using Google to figure out how to use an iPhone. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol the irony 
Simcard is on the right I believe 

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Im so sad 
My grandparents dog is having cancer

They cant solve it anymore.
Today is her last day

R.I.P. Toska


Ooh god.
I will miss her so much.
Im crying all the time oh my lovely doggie 

I wish this wasnt needed, i wish there was nothing ooh my... 


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 6, 2012)

watching a galaxy note II advertisment

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Focuz (Dec 6, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> The quicksand case?
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



Yep 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## blade30p (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting smashed on some rather pungent cheese , watching Oz as I chill before work. Oh & seriously procrastinating as I should be revising for my driving Theory test 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 6, 2012)

Smoking a Marlboro menthol black and loving AOCP rom

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 6, 2012)

topiratiko said:


> Smoking a Marlboro menthol black and loving AOCP rom
> 
> Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII AOCP 4.6/Siyah 5.0.1

Click to collapse



AOCP, not AOKP?


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 6, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> AOCP, not AOKP?

Click to collapse



Aocp
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1983079

Sent from my v30 Phone


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 7, 2012)

Playing skyrim and being the worst possible person well argonian I can be 

Sent from my JellyBombed Note II
If I helped hit thanks I'm new I need it lol


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 7, 2012)

Just sitting here texting and watching tv.. Going to go for a walk in a hour 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## LasVegasRomeo (Dec 7, 2012)

Sitting at the bar doing research on porting :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 7, 2012)

Sitting on my couch. About to make coffee. I hate the fact I'm so lazy... 

Going to meet a few girls at a fast food restaurant soon and drinking with other friends at night :beer:

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 7, 2012)

With the family


----------



## RastarNation (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got up. Now currently sitting on the bathroom counter top going through xda, fb, instagram, and YouTube 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 7, 2012)

In bed, watching 1st 10mins of Dark Knight Rises



Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arabdrifter (Dec 7, 2012)

At work. Finished up bank deposit and gotta do payroll soon. Other than that, surfing the net. 

tappin n talkin w/my JDM TyTe Note 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 7, 2012)

Wishing they'd stop broadcasting football nearly every. single. day. 

I don't see the interesting thing in 22 idiots running after a ball only to kick it away again.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 7, 2012)

Watching some boring cheerleader movie.

I hate having sisters -.-

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Watching some boring cheerleader movie.
> 
> I hate having sisters -.-
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lol, I have 4, join the club -__-"

Babysitting my lil nephew, just puked on me -__-'

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Dec 8, 2012)

Getting ready to watch the video game awards 

Sent from my Paranoid N7


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 8, 2012)

Attempting to help a poor guy in another section of XDA without causing even more confusion.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Attempting to help a poor guy in another section of XDA without causing even more confusion.

Click to collapse



The holidays getting to you, sir?

You Live To Die.


----------



## mendoozer666 (Dec 8, 2012)

Drinkin PBR and watching The Office.

Sent from my M660 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## NiCk.JaY (Dec 8, 2012)

Trying to co concentrate on quantum physics :banghead:

Sent from my Desire HD on steroids from CFX


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 8, 2012)

Trying to finish themeing my XDA app to Red


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 8, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Trying to finish themeing my XDA app to Red

Click to collapse



Pm me if you are done


XD

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00328 (Dec 8, 2012)

Preparing for my holiday!

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Being proud of myself


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 8, 2012)

Setting up my drunk rom while skyping

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 8, 2012)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Pm me if you are done
> 
> 
> XD
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Dec 8, 2012)

2:20am just flashed CM10.1 time for some squinty eye testing 

Sent from SGS2/CM10.1


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 8, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Will do
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yay i would very happy XD

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Typ¡nG l¡ke @ $tup¡d @$$h0le [email protected] [email protected] n0t typ€ [email protected]

S€nt fr0m my s€nd!ng th¡ng..


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Typ¡nG l¡ke @ $tup¡d @$$h0le [email protected] [email protected] n0t typ€ [email protected]
> 
> S€nt fr0m my s€nd!ng th¡ng..

Click to collapse


----------



## exynoss (Dec 8, 2012)

Doing sex now


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Nishu_gamer said:


> Doing sex now

Click to collapse



Sexception?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sexception?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



A video would help 

Thread Closed


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Dec 8, 2012)

Wanna watch.....

Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> A video would help
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Sad day 

Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## PlanDreaM (Dec 8, 2012)

Getting frustrated with Samsung over their Exynos support.

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Rooting my dvd player


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Rooting my dvd player
> View attachment 1547619
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Isn't it just called "Root menu", as in "the first menu (usually language selection)"? 

Wondering who has been messing with my iPod. I do not recall putting these Audiobooks on them... I'm pretty sure i'd have remembered it if I did, because that was one hell of a WTF moment. :laugh:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Rooting my dvd player
> View attachment 1547619
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lulz.
At a house party, chilling and puff puff passing

sent from my bitten DHD using xda


----------



## pdkenji (Dec 8, 2012)

Just woke at at 5pm my time... Getting up cool something to eat while browsing xda with my gnex.. And them shower so on.......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## A2Trip (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinking of a way to get money... 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 8, 2012)

Just upgraded yet another laptop of mine to windows 8... Boy i love the metro interface


----------



## cuzmonote (Dec 8, 2012)

race55 said:


> Just upgraded yet another laptop of mine to windows 8... Boy i love the metro interface

Click to collapse



How is it on a non touchscreen setup?

Edit: we're eating spaghetti 


Sent from yo mama's couch


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 8, 2012)

cuzmonote said:


> How is it on a non touchscreen setup?
> 
> Edit: we're eating spaghetti
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been using it for a week now, and after you get used to it, it rocks! It boots waaayyyy faster than 7 ever could (~14 seconds on a celeron netbook), the charms bar is quite nice, and the start menu works great. Overall very happy with it.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## kopter36 (Dec 8, 2012)

Doing adult thingy that non-puberty kids cant do.. 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Upstreammiami (Dec 8, 2012)

Taking a dump 

Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

kopter36 said:


> Doing adult thingy that non-puberty kids cant do..
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Alone time or shared?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 8, 2012)

Convincing my mother that it is a really bad plan to make me watch The Hobbit in theater. I'm going to get kicked out within the first 10 minutes for laughing too hysterically... :laugh: 

Though I suspect Star Trek 2 will be an equally bad idea... :laugh:  Goodness I need to watch less TV. xD

If anyone wonders why, i'l let IMDB do the talking. (You're probably not wondering why, but I don't care )

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1475582/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1170358/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1408101/


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Alone time or shared?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I see what you mean 

Thread Closed


----------



## cuzmonote (Dec 9, 2012)

race55 said:


> I have been using it for a week now, and after you get used to it, it rocks! It boots waaayyyy faster than 7 ever could (~14 seconds on a celeron netbook), the charms bar is quite nice, and the start menu works great. Overall very happy with it.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great. but i could care less about boot time since my computer is running 24/7 I'm not too gentle with it! Lol

I'll at least try it next time 

Sent from yo mama's couch


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching Cops, god I love how criminals try to lie their way out of everything.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 9, 2012)

Downloading a torrent
While commenting on xda
Getting ready to go on YouTube
Kinda watching the grinch on tv passively
And waiting for my best friend to message me back on viber (she's kinda mad at me)  

 *"[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 9, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Watching Cops, god I love how criminals try to lie their way out of everything.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Innocent until proven guilty alright.


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Downloading a torrent
> While commenting on xda
> Getting ready to go on YouTube
> Kinda watching the grinch on tv passively
> ...

Click to collapse



That torrent better be legal. Like Ubuntu or something.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> That torrent better be legal. Like Ubuntu or something.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



It probably is 

Thread Closed


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> It probably is
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Of course. I'm sure it is. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> Of course. I'm sure it is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



'Rolls eyes' 

Thread Closed


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> That torrent better be legal. Like Ubuntu or something.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



People upload legal files to torrent sites all the time I don't know why torrents have to be synonymous with piracy

 *"[Sent from a galaxy y far far away] *ominous voice* Hit THANKS"*


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

Playing Bf3.


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm watching TFS Abridged on YouTube, while trying to figure out what to eat for breakfast...


----------



## n-0-s (Dec 9, 2012)

I am watching the Australian open (golf) why trying to think what to do on my phone tonight. I am bored now that I've finally found a stable setup 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## anasmunir (Dec 9, 2012)

Trying to sleep.. :/

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

Camera shopping on-line...


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sleeping

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 9, 2012)

Texting and wait for grand theft auto vice city to load 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

Staring at my Christmas tree thinking I should buy a boat.


----------



## cartmenicus (Dec 9, 2012)

Skyrim... level 62 lol


----------



## kopter36 (Dec 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> Alone time or shared?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Should i say,,,,,,arghh.. Just google "how to get baby naturally" and you'll know it! 

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 9, 2012)

kopter36 said:


> Should i say,,,,,,arghh.. Just google "how to get baby naturally" and you'll know it!
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahahaha i know XD

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## domini99 (Dec 9, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Isn't it just called "Root menu", as in "the first menu (usually language selection)"?
> 
> Wondering who has been messing with my iPod. I do not recall putting these Audiobooks on them... I'm pretty sure i'd have remembered it if I did, because that was one hell of a WTF moment. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yes it was. But its funny 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 9, 2012)

Searching for the latest odin.

____________________________________________
Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arabdrifter (Dec 9, 2012)

At work as usual. Sipping a monster energy. Gotta order a printer for our carwash controller. Other than that, relaxing at work and surfing the net 

tappin n talkin w/my JDM TyTe Note 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

kopter36 said:


> Should i say,,,,,,arghh.. Just google "how to get baby naturally" and you'll know it!
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



So... Hands can get pregnant now?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't understand

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## nsuviolin2005 (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching DVDs...playing around with the phone (CM10 freshly installed)


----------



## vader860 (Dec 9, 2012)

Implementing SSTP VPN on Server 2012 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 9, 2012)

Practically laying in my desk. So bored. Chatting with some people... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching Panthers v. Falcons. Maybe they can win one this year.


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching Princess Robot Bubblegum.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## lantonis (Dec 9, 2012)

*hmm*

About to go to sleep


----------



## vader860 (Dec 9, 2012)

Finding out windows 8 sucks....pc froze and had to force shutdown. But instead of coming back it goes into automatic recovery. What did it do? It just overwrite the registry with backup file from when I installed. Another reinstall.



Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 9, 2012)

vader860 said:


> Finding out windows 8 sucks....pc froze and had to force shutdown. But instead of coming back it goes into automatic recovery. What did it do? It just overwrite the registry with backup file from when I installed. Another reinstall.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How dare you hate on windows 8. It is the best windows update ever.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 9, 2012)

race55 said:


> How dare you hate on windows 8. It is the best windows update ever.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yeah the best Windows crap up since Vista lol
_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## thales_ (Dec 9, 2012)

watching the Qlimax 2012 Aftermovie


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 9, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Yeah the best Windows crap up since Vista lol]

Click to collapse



It goes Good OS > Crap OS > Good OS etc.


----------



## nsuviolin2005 (Dec 9, 2012)

Playing around with another ROM...letting Titanium do its thing


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

Debating whether or not I should call my GF and apologise... got into a fight over nothing, again

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## il buono (Dec 9, 2012)

Studying for my finals this week 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## nsuviolin2005 (Dec 9, 2012)

About to get ready to meet some friends for beer


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching king of the hill. This show makes me drink beer. I've watched 3 episodes and drank a six pack. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 9, 2012)

Thinking why I didn't make a high enough chair to move on to the Area competition.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using XDA HD


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It goes Good OS > Crap OS > Good OS etc.

Click to collapse



Lol got that right hopefully they fix this god awful metro I mean modern ui on Windows 9 don't know why they forced this ui on us I can only imagine less technologically inclined people who've been using Windows for years update there PC then turn it on and a like WTH  
_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 10, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Lol got that right hopefully they fix this god awful metro I mean modern ui on Windows 9 don't know why they forced this ui on us I can only imagine less technologically inclined people who've been using Windows for years update there PC then turn it on and a like WTH
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



Removal of the Start button makes absolutely no sense on anything other than a Tablet. That's why a lot of techies are just avoiding it like plague. Why make 8 look like 7 when 7 has much better compatibility with programs/gaming/usb devices.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sitting on my @$$ watching morning news shows and drinking copious amounts of coffee after only 3 hours sleep.

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting a lecture from the wife...and thinking about the ensuing headache afterwards.


----------



## champ1919 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Getting a lecture from the wife...and thinking about the ensuing headache afterwards.

Click to collapse




I know your pain..


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 10, 2012)

My girlfriend does the same.

You Live To Die.


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 10, 2012)

Why can't people understand they don't need to make a new thread on xda. 

There are almost 5 million members and they think they have a problem with their phone that no one else has had. 

Ugh. 

I've been reading the galaxy nexus q&a and general forums. It's driving me to drinking. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Trying to sleep.. :/
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Well XDA isn't exactly helping 

Number one rule for going to sleep:

GET OFF XDA

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




thedudejdog said:


> Why can't people understand they don't need to make a new thread on xda.
> 
> There are almost 5 million members and they think they have a problem with their phone that no one else has had.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not the first one to report this problem 
Y can't people understand that they don't need to post about it if it is already known 
There ate almost 5 million members and they think they have a unique problem they can post about 
.
Jk lololololol 
Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Well XDA isn't exactly helping
> 
> Number one rule for going to sleep:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is why...







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Listening to some clubland music on YouTube which is branded as "hardcore" when it clearly isn't 
Still pretty good though :victory:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got done watching Halo: Forward Unto Dawn
Awesome.  Can't wait to play some Halo 4.

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/25/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 10, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Why can't people understand they don't need to make a new thread on xda.
> 
> There are almost 5 million members and they think they have a problem with their phone that no one else has had.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been driving to go drinking

Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 10, 2012)

Which thread is this?
I've lost my way amongst the one billion threads on XDA.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Which thread is this?
> I've lost my way amongst the one billion threads on XDA.

Click to collapse



Post what you're doing right now... or else.... OK I made that last part up.

Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 10, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Post what you're doing right now... or else.... OK I made that last part up.

Click to collapse



 Mmm...yer right 

I was wondering who is behind me.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 10, 2012)

Playing MC Zero hour

_________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 10, 2012)

Complaining about the new bus schedule. It's supposed to be "more compatible with the trains".... Now the bus leaves when the train arrives, as opposed to 4 minutes _after_ the train arrives. 

I suppose now I have the certainty that I will miss my bus, as opposed to the doubt.


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 10, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Playing MC Zero hour
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



any good? 

G2x-CM7 Nightly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 10, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Complaining about the new bus schedule. It's supposed to be "more compatible with the trains".... Now the bus leaves when the train arrives, as opposed to 4 minutes _after_ the train arrives.
> 
> I suppose now I have the certainty that I will miss my bus, as opposed to the doubt.

Click to collapse



Get a car Lea...gas is what? 6.50 a gallon in Amsterdam...

 kidding...don't get a car we have three for a 2 person household unnecessary pain in the ass...


Oh yes what was I doing?

Ah nominating someone on XDA for a RC\RD


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 10, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> any good?
> 
> G2x-CM7 Nightly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel

Click to collapse



I noticed that the graphics are identical to mc3. Still good gameplay.

_________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smileyanz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sitting here with chronic wind and enough gas to fill a tanker and trying to let one rip without embarrassing my mother in law.!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 10, 2012)

Still bored, still pretending to work. Think I might open up 9gag in a few minutes. 



Thats OK said:


> Get a car Lea...gas is what? 6.50 a gallon in Amsterdam...
> 
> kidding...don't get a car we have three for a 2 person household unnecessary pain in the ass...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couldn't get one even if my life depended on it. 

Car = minimum €2500 ($3,228) + €500 ($645) minimum insurance a month. (Because I'm below 30, live in a city and am female.   No, we're not discriminating, not al _all_.)
Gas = €1,801 per litre ($2.32 per litre, $8,80 per gallon.)

I make €150 ($193) a month for 48 hours a week, and 120 of that alone goes to health insurance, 25 to my phone service. That leaves me 5 euros to pay for everything else. >.< God I hate internships, it's basically slave labour.


----------



## vader860 (Dec 10, 2012)

Watched dexter a few minutes ago and the stage for the grand finale has been set. Wow! 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hackintoshing. This time I am going to tell apple what they can and what they can not >=D

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 10, 2012)

On the way home from the hospital. Anesthesia is cray.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 10, 2012)

Watching Evil, I On The I'D Channel.. Not doing much today.. Rainy day

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 10, 2012)

Trying to make Ubuntu work on a emulator

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 10, 2012)

Playing around with my device. Just flashed cm10. Now thinking about trying paranoid android.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## avkiev (Dec 10, 2012)

Reading forum


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 10, 2012)

Typing this message.

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting some Jack in the box


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 10, 2012)

Working on a HD android game, and typing this message 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 10, 2012)

Code SyGma said:


> Working on a HD android game, and typing this message
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



What game  ?

Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> What game  ?
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



Pong HD

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## vader860 (Dec 10, 2012)

Reading about McAfee Host DLP on commute home. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 11, 2012)

Overclocking one of my PC's.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Green Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

Waiting until 6 so I can go home...


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Dec 11, 2012)

Watching the patriots stomp a mud hole in the Texans 

Sent from my Paranoid N7


----------



## socci (Dec 11, 2012)

bostonbassman78 said:


> Watching the patriots stomp a mud hole in the Texans
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid N7

Click to collapse



More like watching my wife beat me in fantasy playoffs...she has Brady


----------



## nrmav (Dec 11, 2012)

Watching  Castle on abc

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Dec 11, 2012)

socci said:


> More like watching my wife beat me in fantasy playoffs...she has Brady

Click to collapse



Lmao 

Sent from my Paranoid Android Gnex


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tired after a long kissing woth my girlfriend XD

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 11, 2012)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Tired after a long kissing woth my girlfriend XD
> 
> Sorry if my english is very very bad XD

Click to collapse



That post makes you seem like one of those annoying Facebook users. The ones that update their status everytime they do something.

7.41am - Just woke up and it's too early so I'm going back to bed.
7.44am - CBA going to bed so I'll just chill on here for a while.
7.50am - Time to warm myself up by getting a cup of tea and some toast.
8am - That toast was nice. The tea is still too hot to drink at the moment so I'll have to leave it for now.
8.20am - That cup of tea was nice. I'm now sitting on the toilet and thought I'd let you all know.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That post makes you seem like one of those annoying Facebook users. The ones that update their status everytime they do something.
> 
> 7.41am - Just woke up and it's too early so I'm going back to bed.
> 7.44am - CBA going to bed so I'll just chill on here for a while.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Thanks* 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I figured you'd like that post lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I figured you'd like that post lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Saved me a lot of typing.:thumbup::thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Saved me a lot of typing.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That post was an actual copy of what one of my mates put on there the last time I was online. (Paraphrasing though)
I just felt like slapping him when I met him :what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That post was an actual copy of what one of my mates put on there the last time I was online. (Paraphrasing though)
> I just felt like slapping him when I met him :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Should have slapped him and posted a video of it on FB.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Should have slapped him and posted a video of it on FB.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh the irony. Just like this...


I did make sure I went onto my mates profile and told him to check out that status, just in case he isn't sure how he sounds online 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh the irony. Just like this...
> View attachment 1553818
> I did make sure I went onto my mates profile and told him to check out that status, just in case he isn't sure how he sounds online
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like the way you think lol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## db4d1988 (Dec 11, 2012)

Watching tv and being an xda addict!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 11, 2012)

db4d1988 said:


> Watching tv and being an xda addict!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When you've got as many posts as me and Skinny, you can call yourself an addict. Until then, not a chance 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> When you've got as many posts as me and Skinny, you can call yourself an addict. Until then, not a chance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hear hear!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## styleKIMCHEE (Dec 11, 2012)

Studying Sn1/Sn2 E1/E2 reactions. If you have any tips lemme know! 

Sent from my MB870 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## db4d1988 (Dec 11, 2012)

I hear ya! I've only recently signed up for an account after years of lurking. Gotta start somewhere! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




patriotaki said:


> What game  ?
> 
> Sent from a modified Galaxy S3 using Swift Key.

Click to collapse



Well im in a group if people makin the game but just to give you a slight hint, its similar to Resident Evil 4 
Gonna be a big BIG game! Talkin about the sd data size haha

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 11, 2012)

Stefan Caromov said:


> I am at work now and read the forum hi hi hi

Click to collapse



Very well done!
10 OT posts and one in a device forum!

Looks like you made it under the radar...


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Very well done!
> 10 OT posts and one in a device forum!
> 
> Looks like you made it under the radar...

Click to collapse



Same here.  Won another game of League of Legends ranked match too

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Drinking a diet Pepsi, sitting outside.... Waiting for work to be OVER


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 11, 2012)

Sitting at class. 40 mins to go... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jayk32 (Dec 11, 2012)

At the cinema with the Wife about to watch "Seven Psychopaths"


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 11, 2012)

Messing around in Cubase. *yawn*


----------



## crimson12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just realizing I stayed up till 5am and actually DO work today. Fml. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NightHawk877 (Dec 11, 2012)

Laying in bed. I have the stomach flu.

Sent from my SGH-I747


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 11, 2012)

crimson12 said:


> Just realizing I stayed up till 5am and actually DO work today. Fml.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try not to get bored. Keep ur mind busy and u should make it through the day. This is coming from a guy who has insomnia. Just sayin!

Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 12, 2012)

Having problems with calculus again, hoping I'll pass this semester even though I don't really care because I hate calculus.


----------



## vader860 (Dec 12, 2012)

Horrible nagging tooth pain from braces...the good ol' loose tooth pain on 10 teeth at the same time.  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cashyftw (Dec 12, 2012)

At work! Pretending to text someone important lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 12, 2012)

Texting my girlfriend.. I wish she go to bed.. I'm trying to focus on editing this theme.. And I already used the I was sleep excuse one to many times lol 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 12, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Texting my girlfriend.. I wish she go to bed.. I'm trying to focus on editing this theme.. And I already used the I was sleep excuse one to many times lol
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Out of thanks, so thanks.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brooklyn718941 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ink masters

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

Flashing CM10.1 JB 4.2.1 to an empty slot on my phone.  I need a life.  LOL


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 12, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Flashing CM10.1 JB 4.2.1 to an empty slot on my phone.  I need a life.  LOL

Click to collapse









My phone is yet to get a single 4.2 ROM.


----------



## sporez (Dec 12, 2012)

Watching burn notice...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 12, 2012)

Being depressed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Being depressed.

Click to collapse



Weren't you the one doing calculus earlier?  If so, I can see why.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 12, 2012)

In the toilet


----------



## Orange_furball (Dec 12, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> In the toilet

Click to collapse



You're supposed to sit _on_ it...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> You're supposed to sit _on_ it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



In some areas of the world, "toilet" refers to the whole bathroom.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Weren't you the one doing calculus earlier?  If so, I can see why.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That is not linked with my depression. I give up on calculus if I don't want it to piss me off.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> That is not linked with my depression. I give up on calculus if I don't want it to piss me off.

Click to collapse



I know that feel.

Well, I do hope whatever's got you down gets better.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

About to grab some dinner and watch The Man with the Iron Fist.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Huh, just noticed we both live in SD county, Jay Rock ...cool.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 12, 2012)

The holidays can be a depressing time. Keep your head up Jay Rock. Things usually get better.

As for what I'm doing. Just finished some work stuff, and blissfully zoning out

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got out of work to go to bed. Then 7 hours of one job tomorrow followed by 9 hours of my second job. Lol fun fun. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Being depressed.

Click to collapse



Going to sound like BS, but go to Home Depot and pick up a few daylight light bulbs.


----------



## bornlivedie (Dec 12, 2012)

Trying to get some sleep... 2am here 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Huh, just noticed we both live in SD county, Jay Rock ...cool.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Still far.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




85gallon said:


> Going to sound like BS, but go to Home Depot and pick up a few daylight light bulbs.

Click to collapse



Actually made me smile.


----------



## SaveMEH92 (Dec 12, 2012)

fapping to jellyverse rom 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Still far.

Click to collapse




Yeah, a little more rural where I am, but I like it.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MagnaCore (Dec 12, 2012)

Smoking a bowl and my trusty hieneken by my side. Best solution to hard day of work in the kitchen. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Omg_Its_Erie (Dec 12, 2012)

MagnaCore said:


> Smoking a bowl and my trusty hieneken by my side. Best solution to hard day of work in the kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope you have a prescription for that 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 12, 2012)

Learning how to use nfc...


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Actually made me smile.

Click to collapse



I'm serial!!  I hate winters.  Cold, dreary, lacking  sun. Put some of these bulbs around your house.  Helps immensely.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I'm serial!!  I hate winters.  Cold, dreary, lacking  sun. Put some of these bulbs around your house.  Helps immensely.

Click to collapse



But they look like sh*t.  Makes everything have a blue tint.  Maybe one step down from Daylight.  That's what I like.  real white.:good:


----------



## sniper (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Huh, just noticed we both live in SD county, Jay Rock ...cool.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





Jay Rock said:


> Still far.

Click to collapse



SD county party! 

I just got into my cozy bed 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

sniper said:


> SD county party!
> 
> I just got into my cozy bed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not going to party in your bed dude.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But they look like sh*t.  Makes everything have a blue tint.  Maybe one step down from Daylight.  That's what I like.  real white.:good:

Click to collapse



What K rating are you getting?

Around 5000k is barely visible in the blues.  And it is hard to find a white bulb.  I cannot stand regular bulbs.  (soft white).  They make everything yellow.


----------



## Rubenyz (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking on XDA premium (app).

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## JordanRulz (Dec 12, 2012)

Thinking about my failed attempt to sniff everyone's passwords at my school 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

85gallon said:


> What K rating are you getting?
> 
> Around 5000k is barely visible in the blues.  And it is hard to find a white bulb.  I cannot stand regular bulbs.  (soft white).  They make everything yellow.

Click to collapse



I just moved into a new house and i havent changed out the bulbs yet,but from what i remember, Home Depot had 3 stages of CFL's....I remember getting the ones in the middle, and i liked them.  The daylight ones just didn't look right in my house, maybe because of our color scheme,i dunno.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just moved into a new house and i havent changed out the bulbs yet,but from what i remember, Home Depot had 3 stages of CFL's....I remember getting the ones in the middle, and i liked them.  The daylight ones just didn't look right in my house, maybe because of our color scheme,i dunno.

Click to collapse



Hard to get excited about bulbs, bu there are some new wifi enabled LED bulbs that have a variable hue from soft white to cool white.  Oh, and they are group-able and dim-able and controlled through wifi with a dedicated controller or your phone!!! 

Here's the link..

http://www.gizmag.com/philips-hue-led-wi-fi-lightbulb/24784/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Hard to get excited about bulbs, bu there are some new wifi enabled LED bulbs that have a variable hue from soft white to cool white.  Oh, and they are group-able and dim-able and controlled through wifi with a dedicated controller or your phone!!!
> 
> Here's the link..
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/philips-hue-led-wi-fi-lightbulb/24784/

Click to collapse



I've heard about those.  Controlled with app we can download on our phones.  You're right, its hard to get excited.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

200 dollar starter kit and 60 dollar bulbs.... Dafuq?! 
A 1%er, I am most definitely not. :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> 200 dollar starter kit and 60 dollar bulbs.... Dafuq?!
> A 1%er, I am most definitely not. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Hey, if you've got money to blow, why the **** not, eh?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hey, if you've got money to blow, why the **** not, eh?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



The problem is that you could get much better stuff with the same money 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> The problem is that you could get much better stuff with the same money
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What if you have everything else.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> What if you have everything else.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Pictures please? 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> 200 dollar starter kit and 60 dollar bulbs.... Dafuq?!
> A 1%er, I am most definitely not. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



They'll come down.  They use a fraction of the energy.  And they last so long your kids will probably inherit them.  LOL


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 12, 2012)

Gainesville T-storm warning, time to charges every single device I own.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 12, 2012)

Debating on what I want to do for a career.. So unsure :thumbdown:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 12, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Debating on what I want to do for a career.. So unsure :thumbdown:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Motorcycle Tech or an official XDA off-topic "Thanks" distributor.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## cuzmonote (Dec 12, 2012)

On my way to fix the snowblower. Wish me luck. Lol 

Sent from yo mama's couch


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 12, 2012)

All most Finished my part in making the HD game 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 13, 2012)

Hearing the same crappy news for three whole days about some person who died. I hate Spanish programing.


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2012)

On the side of the road waiting for my car to cool down because it overheated and started smoking... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 13, 2012)

sniper said:


> On the side of the road waiting for my car to cool down because it overheated and started smoking...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Ouch, been there buddy, good luck


----------



## rkmoran (Dec 13, 2012)

Just finished watching Survivor.

Sent from my living room using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Ouch, been there buddy, good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks, I just got it home as it was heating up and starting to smoke again. I'm taking it in tomorrow... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 13, 2012)

Giving meds to my sick dog.

___________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Trying to get a Google hangout going...sofar, just a bunch of excuses....


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 13, 2012)

43 minutes ago I was trying to set my telescope up to photograph the ISS pass overhead for tomorrow morning...
Trial and error...


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trying to get a Google hangout going...sofar, just a bunch of excuses....

Click to collapse



You know I'm always down for a hangout :beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

sniper said:


> You know I'm always down for a hangout :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



orly?

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c69a0f8f7c39ec3c1d162657f6481228c207fa0b?authuser=0&hl=en-US


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> orly?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c69a0f8f7c39ec3c1d162657f6481228c207fa0b?authuser=0&hl=en-US

Click to collapse



Ahhh battery died 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

sniper said:


> Ahhh battery died
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



It's all good...nice to put a face to the name though.:highfive:


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's all good...nice to put a face to the name though.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Ya, that's always nice. I think I've seen you before though 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

sniper said:


> Ya, that's always nice. I think I've seen you before though
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



I am known to shamelessly post pictures of myself.  No harm no foul.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 13, 2012)

Going to the hospital (atleast trying with the really bad public transport in the Netherlands)

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 13, 2012)

One word: 9Gag



lars1216 said:


> Going to the hospital (atleast trying with the really bad public transport in the Netherlands)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



_Please_ don't tell me the NS has decided to run the 'preventive roster' again.  I'd like to be able to get home _before_ the end of the year... 

I do love(hate) how Connexxion says the new roster "Has been better synchronised with the trains." Before, the train arrived at XX.30, and the busses left at XX.35. Now, the train arrives at XX.30, and the buses leave at XX.30. So you can see it driving away as you get off the train.


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 13, 2012)

I totally agree with you. Conexxion/ns fail a lot.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 13, 2012)

Waiting for this chick to reply my sms... Damn I hope she's not fallen asleep... Too much vodka for us two earlier today I guess... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## VENNUMALLESHFAN (Dec 13, 2012)

At work, eating a banana, waiting for the day to be over.


----------



## jpmib (Dec 13, 2012)

Watching the stock market goes south


----------



## blacknight1114 (Dec 13, 2012)

Waiting to get off work to get home and work on my theme!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Trying to decide on tomorrow's Tapatalk sig

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Trying to decide on tomorrow's Tapatalk sig
> 
> _I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once._

Click to collapse



GOL !

Always get a kick out of your TTalk sigs..

I was just trying to fix the fresh-air mix door sensor in the wife's minivan.
When did cars become so hard to work on\fix?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> GOL !
> 
> Always get a kick out of your TTalk sigs..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When they started to put chips in that control everything 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Drinking coffee.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 13, 2012)

Smoking.. don't quote me I know:thumbdown:

You Live To Die.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 14, 2012)

Getting an actual thanx from the wife for somehow fixing her minivan! 
Thumbs on me!!!


----------



## gagdude (Dec 14, 2012)

Getting addicted to my new nexus 4. This droid 2 now seems TINY

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 14, 2012)

Clicking refresh on my browser. My section of the forum is so boring right now. I need a new device. But I won't get one. I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 14, 2012)

Seriously trying to figure out what was up with the first guy to milk a cow.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Seriously trying to figure out what was up with the first guy to milk a cow.

Click to collapse






There's a song for what you have...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 14, 2012)

Pretty much. But time on my hand. As in singular. The other one is casted with multiple pins.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Pretty much. But time on my hand. As in singular. The other one is casted with multiple pins.

Click to collapse



  the hell happened??


----------



## db4d1988 (Dec 14, 2012)

Watching Indiana Jones crystal skull... need to go to bed...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

Gotta wait for another 3 hours until the store opens so I can get my n7 at last.
Waiting around is a right PITA :what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gotta wait for another 3 hours until the store opens so I can get my n7 at last.
> Waiting around is a right PITA :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Will this be your first tab?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Will this be your first tab?

Click to collapse



Yeah but as long as I have a good experience with this one, tabs will stay in my device collection.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but as long as I have a good experience with this one, tabs will stay in my device collection.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice. Myself,I'm leaving my S2 for the Note2 for Christmas.  I never use the damn things as a phone, so the bigger screen is a plus. I really can't carry around a tab with how i live.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 14, 2012)

Sitting here having a drink.. Was thinking about downloading the new Modern combat 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## xapibejad (Dec 14, 2012)

I reply to this post and searching for recomended new gadget,, LOL


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 14, 2012)

Testing out GTAVice City on android. Looks good and smooth.

___________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Androidclub (Dec 14, 2012)

Installing windows 8 via bootcamp

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## bloodyface (Dec 14, 2012)

Scopin out the threads and just exploring the site.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

bloodyface said:


> Scopin out the threads and just exploring the site.

Click to collapse



Best thread on the site, have fun!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> the hell happened??

Click to collapse



I'll just say that severe intoxication a long board and a hill are not a good combination.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'll just say that severe intoxication a long board and a hill are not a good combination.

Click to collapse



Haha,yeah,it's amazing how the body heals though.  Same thing happened to me in 1990 (same circumstances as you, but i was on a regular skateboard) ,and i still made a career in music.  Hopefully once you're back to 100%,you'll never have to deal with it again.  Even to this day though,if i don't stretch or warm up my left arm, it swells and gets stiff like a bastard when i play drums.


----------



## yosenami (Dec 14, 2012)

Learning criminal law proceedings for exams coming up in January.


----------



## Weezil420 (Dec 14, 2012)

Driving my butt to work, getting ready to build a bunch of cabinets all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 14, 2012)

Weezil420 said:


> Driving my butt to work, getting ready to build a bunch of cabinets all day.

Click to collapse



Ah a workin' man :good:

Up early again...no sleep for me till my gears quit turning


----------



## domini99 (Dec 14, 2012)

Having a school trip in germany 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice. Myself,I'm leaving my S2 for the Note2 for Christmas.  I never use the damn things as a phone, so the bigger screen is a plus. I really can't carry around a tab with how i live.

Click to collapse



I'm not actually gonna get rid of my S2 for a long while yet, I don't think.
I got rid of my Xperia S to put money towards the N7 and while the S2 is still one of the best devices around, I can't see myself getting rid of it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, up untill a few seconds ago, making an image for the at present 'destroy justin bieber' thread.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

Skool 

Specifically calc class 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0asis (Dec 14, 2012)

Browsing the forums. Installing a wonderful video game on my xbox : far cry 3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Focuz (Dec 14, 2012)

Done with all exams this semester!  Celebrating with some Jägermeister before going out with some friends DAYYUM it feels good!


----------



## jayk32 (Dec 14, 2012)

Watching WWE Raw from last night. Lol


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

Watching old drum corp videos 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Falco (Dec 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Watching old drum corp videos
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm watching cadets 05 lol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Samsung galaxy s2
Rom: Jedi knight 6
kernel: Jedi kernel 2
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kingofnice (Dec 14, 2012)

Watching "That 70's Show" never gets old. 

- sent from a flux in space -


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 14, 2012)

Catching up on forums while waiting a girl to text me... Man, I'm tired... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## kingofnice (Dec 14, 2012)

Same here

- sent from a flux in space -


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 15, 2012)

Playing an RTS.

You Live To Die.


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 15, 2012)

H3LL Yea, San Andreas is in the PS Store.
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 15, 2012)

Watching my friend play Xbox like a dumbass


----------



## 0asis (Dec 15, 2012)

Waiting for my phone to be charged. I have a Samsung, let me die -_-

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 15, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> H3LL Yea, San Andreas is in the PS Store.
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



San Andreas??? Don't you mean Vice City?

Broken beyond repair


----------



## PlanDreaM (Dec 15, 2012)

Getting married in 5 hours.

CM10.1/SGSII International


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> Getting married in 5 hours.
> 
> CM10.1/SGSII International

Click to collapse



Congratulations :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> Getting married in 5 hours.
> 
> CM10.1/SGSII International

Click to collapse



Bye bye freedom! 
No really, congratulations! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## PlanDreaM (Dec 15, 2012)

Worst thing? Can't flash the latest CM.Thanks guys.

CM10.1/SGSII International


----------



## Andbax (Dec 15, 2012)

What i'm doing? Reaching the 10 msg to help the dev of the custom rom i'm using doing an even better release, lurking on G+ and watching the movie Repo men


----------



## domini99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just re themed my whole phone, wp8 theme 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuestD0701 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sippin a mean cup off coffee. (5:37am):what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> San Andreas??? Don't you mean Vice City?
> 
> Broken beyond repair

Click to collapse



They just added San Andreas, Vice City has been there for a while.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 2Expression (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got back home from University for Winter Break and reformatted home desktop computer.


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 15, 2012)

Playing Resident Evil 6! 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 15, 2012)

Oiling up my trumpet.. About to play a few tunes 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2012)

Lying pn my bed and catching up on The Walking Dead. A drunken friend is abusing me on Facebook chat... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> They just added San Andreas, Vice City has been there for a while.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wot u smoking mate. They just added Vice City.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 15, 2012)

Getting high with my buds 

no signature....problem ?!?!?!


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2012)

Misread. Sorry. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 15, 2012)

Wondering if it'd be legal to wire the doorbell directly into the powergrid. 

If _one_ more person shows up begging for money for charity, especially Serious Request, I will not be held responsible for the consequences. People, I have a sword, several knives, a collection of various acids and a moderate case of antisocial personality disorder which they used to call sociopathy before people started taking political correctness too far. 
Try me, seriously. I'm bored.


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Misread. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Rockstar games has 3 apps in the market.
GTA 3
Max Payne mobile
GTA Vice City

Edit: lol oh you...

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wot u smoking mate. They just added Vice City.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the PS Store. As in Sony Playstation.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 16, 2012)

Just flashed paranoid android on my note 2..perfect fit

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## vader860 (Dec 16, 2012)

Flashing stock with goodies 3.22 and uninstalling exchange 2010. Upgrading to 2012 and installing Exchange 2013 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 16, 2012)

I just realized my head is facing the wrong way!


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 16, 2012)

Watching the Saints whip up on the Buccaneers.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 16, 2012)

Just took a break after fighting over 4 hours with XBMC... The last bit was when my remote stopped working... Apparently my phone also hates me... 

Sigh. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## vader860 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting the grand series finale of Dexter 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Dec 16, 2012)

vader860 said:


> Anxiously awaiting the grand series finale of Dexter
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Every single episode this season was great, can't wait as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 17, 2012)

Just skyping with a girl I secretly have a crush on.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 17, 2012)

Watching TV, waiting for my laptop to finish its mischief.


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 17, 2012)

Still laughing at a AVGN episode 

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## firered365 (Dec 17, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Still laughing at a AVGN episode
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



Which one? My personal favourite is SMB3 and The Wizard.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 17, 2012)

Watching Bob's Burgers


----------



## pjgowtham (Dec 17, 2012)

God medicine sucks!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 17, 2012)

Well your the one that got the bitter pills and didn't get the tasty syrup 

no signature....problem ?!?!?!


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 17, 2012)

Waiting in the train for t to leave at 0745. Atleast the intercity has free wifi.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 17, 2012)

Resisting the urge to drop a sledgehammer on my boss' new iPhone 5. 

He wants me to transfer his photos from his 4S to his 5. 

Guess what you can't do. That's right. Copy/paste _anything_. It's all "Sync this, Sync that, itunes." 

Another pro regarding Android... At least _we_ can bloody well copy paste our own stuff. >.>


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 17, 2012)

Sitting in class fb chatting on my phone because my netbook battery died.... My phone's battery will die soon too... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Yur133 (Dec 17, 2012)

Listening to music and restoring Gingbread+ ROM on my S+


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 17, 2012)

Reading the morning newspaper (yes an actual newspaper)


----------



## Sol7_v (Dec 17, 2012)

Wandering wether to continue my studies in Brunei for another 2 to 6 years or just going home back to Korea. Free education in Brunei or spending hundred of thousand for college tution in Korea.... its a tough choice in my life.

Sent from my Galaxy SII 4G LTE GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sitting in class fb chatting on my phone because my netbook battery died.... My phone's battery will die soon too...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Good thing you're in class now, because you suck at BF3.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## HidEaL (Dec 17, 2012)

A patient missed an appointment (I'm a Dietitian, I guess no one cares about eating healthy near xmas lol), so I came here to read a little on a modded ROM for my phone


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 17, 2012)

Josep22h said:


> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!

Click to collapse



My, my, my!!!  You are a sharp one!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 17, 2012)

Josep22h said:


> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!

Click to collapse



False, you were typing, this was not posted. More like "Reading a Mr obvious, you don't say. jpg, I put no thought into post I wrote"


----------



## jmindset (Dec 17, 2012)

Eating baby chickens

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 17, 2012)

Chilling because it's finals week.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 18, 2012)

idresponse said:


> trying to wipe the goo out of my eyes.

Click to collapse



That's what she said.


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That's what idresponse typed.

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 18, 2012)

Getting swagbucks.


----------



## kingofnice (Dec 18, 2012)

Trying to get followers on twitter...

- sent from a flux in space -


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

hukel56 said:


> Trying to get followers on twitter...
> 
> - sent from a flux in space -

Click to collapse



Use the search feature and you'll find a thread for Twitter in this very section.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Downloading Android 4.2(CM10.1)

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Downloading Android 4.2(CM10.1)
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Kindle's got 4.2? I needz to download nao!!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## aimango (Dec 18, 2012)

Browsing reddit and downloading WP apps.. ^^


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 18, 2012)

Packing for vegas! Staying there for ny 2013!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 18, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Packing for vegas! Staying there for ny 2013!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



There will be no 2013!!!!!!!!! (que the dramatic music)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Downloading Android 4.2(CM10.1)
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Trying out 4.3 
U jelly?



        ITS gonna kick ASS when they release it. Its not key lime pie btw.
    


sshhh



        Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

Browsing the web, thinking if I should upgrade to the iPhone 5 or not. Currently have the SGS3 AT&T, thinking it's too big but I think I should able to hold off until the next iPhone... decisions decisions.... thinking thinking..


----------



## gagdude (Dec 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Browsing the web, thinking if I should upgrade to the iPhone 5 or not. Currently have the SGS3 AT&T, thinking it's too big but I think I should able to hold off until the next iPhone... decisions decisions.... thinking thinking..

Click to collapse



Noo.... Not the dark side!

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Noo.... Not the dark side!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



SGS3 is too big to use for me T_T and battery life is my main issue right now


----------



## gagdude (Dec 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> SGS3 is too big to use for me T_T and battery life is my main issue right now

Click to collapse



Hmmm droid RAZR maxx?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Downloading Android 4.2(CM10.1)
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



That's sooo last week!


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Hmmm droid RAZR maxx?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Not really looking toward Motorola and I'm on AT&T.. Unless I get the international version... but I rather not.


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

Another phone I have up in my mind for decision.. Note II vs iPhone 5.. It's either go big or go small from the SGS3 size


----------



## gagdude (Dec 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Not really looking toward Motorola and I'm on AT&T.. Unless I get the international version... but I rather not.

Click to collapse



Ehhh well I guess I should point this out... The iPhone should have pretty average battery life, on par with most Android smartphones, so I don't think the iPhone is where you should run to for battery 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Dec 18, 2012)

Strawberry moonshine 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 18, 2012)

Updating dead trigger

_________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Ehhh well I guess I should point this out... The iPhone should have pretty average battery life, on par with most Android smartphones, so I don't think the iPhone is where you should run to for battery
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Didn't know that, thought it would had better battery like I did with the iPhone 4.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Hmm.. Didn't know that, thought it would had better battery like I did with the iPhone 4.

Click to collapse



Well, remember that the iPhone 5 has LTE now

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 18, 2012)

I. Hate. Calling. 

So my boss shows up, says "You speak english. here." and hands me his company line phone. And leaves. 

So now I'm going to spend the next hour unnerved, praying nobody will call.


----------



## FloatingBusError (Dec 18, 2012)

Trying,  and failing,  to fall asleep.


----------



## haramizuki (Dec 18, 2012)

Trying to root my P7300 running latest stock ics xxlq6. >.< 

sent from S2 running latest pa+dori ,unless stated otherwise ^^


----------



## Weezil420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Drinking coffee watching the tail end of "Blubberella" getting ready to get my 3 year old up... Then it's off to the sitter and work for me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 18, 2012)

About to head to friend's house... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 18, 2012)

Listening to Somertijd (radio programme with pretty much sheer hilarious insanity )


----------



## system.img (Dec 18, 2012)

Trying to root my Refrigerator...Oh wait...


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Well, remember that the iPhone 5 has LTE now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Damn.. Kind of wish it doesn't. LTE isn't necessary for me though my SGS3 have it and used it, got amazing speeds, not really necessary though.

Still debating which one I should get, Note II or iPhone 5 or just hold off until summer for something else but kind of want something right now :silly:


----------



## jonah1234 (Dec 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Damn.. Kind of wish it doesn't. LTE isn't necessary for me though my SGS3 have it and used it, got amazing speeds, not really necessary though.
> 
> Still debating which one I should get, Note II or iPhone 5 or just hold off until summer for something else but kind of want something right now :silly:

Click to collapse



Don't go to apple. The dna is one hell of a phone. HTC is releasing H7 in February and that will be beast. 

Sent from my Team 420 themed HTC Droid DNA


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

jonah1234 said:


> Don't go to apple. The dna is one hell of a phone. HTC is releasing H7 in February and that will be beast.
> 
> Sent from my Team 420 themed HTC Droid DNA

Click to collapse



Damn.. the waiting game


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

runtohell121 said:


> Damn.. Kind of wish it doesn't. LTE isn't necessary for me though my SGS3 have it and used it, got amazing speeds, not really necessary though.
> 
> Still debating which one I should get, Note II or iPhone 5 or just hold off until summer for something else but kind of want something right now :silly:

Click to collapse



Note II•You will never regret!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 18, 2012)

Just flashed sleshepic kernel on my note 2.. Awesome combo with his rom.. About to find something to eat now

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Note II•You will never regret!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My issue with Samsung phones or carrier branded phone is the crapware and slow software update...

I'm still thinking over if I get the Note II, should I get the international for $650.. or just get the carrier AT&T branded one for $300 on contract since I'm stuck on AT&T anyways.


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 18, 2012)

Downloading Paranoid Android 2.56 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Reading a book

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 18, 2012)

Waiting for an sms... Dang I think the girl's fallen asleep already... 
Checking forums and Facebook -> bed

Edit. Oh god why... I sent the message to my mom... F my life! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waiting for an sms... Dang I think the girl's fallen asleep already...
> Checking forums and Facebook -> bed
> 
> Edit. Oh god why... I sent the message to my mom... F my life!
> ...

Click to collapse



So what colour coffin would you like 

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## Code SyGma (Dec 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waiting for an sms... Dang I think the girl's fallen asleep already...
> Checking forums and Facebook -> bed
> 
> Edit. Oh god why... I sent the message to my mom... F my life!
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha!! Happened to me once but it was to my dad :/ so i quickly got his phone like a ninja and deleted the text and left no trace  im cool like that haha

Sent from my Unleased Xperia WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 18, 2012)

Building a pole barn style patio cover...
Quit for the day because the wind came up.


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Cooking


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 19, 2012)

Wondering if any secret motherboards support octo channel RAM.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## kameleongt (Dec 19, 2012)

Breaking bad

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 19, 2012)

Downloading mixtapes.


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 19, 2012)

Master bating. Fishing at night is fun.

You Live To Die.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 19, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Master bating. Fishing at night is fun.
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



I was just thinking about that form of the term a while ago...


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 19, 2012)

Debating with my opponent ever so masterfully. I'm so good people call me the Masterbator. But I'm like why not just say master debator and they say cuz it has more meaning. So I guess u can say I'm mastorbating right now

sshhh



        Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## gagdude (Dec 19, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Debating with my opponent ever so masterfully. I'm so good people call me the Masterbator. But I'm like why not just say master debator and they say cuz it has more meaning. So I guess u can say I'm mastorbating right now
> 
> sshhh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro, I won a math debate


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Dec 19, 2012)

Trolling my father:
I changed the notification sound of my phone to that one of an iphone

He has an iphone, with that sound, so thats going to be confusing 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## LSS4181 (Dec 19, 2012)

chatting with a friend online right now...


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 19, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Bro, I won a math debate
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



YEAH HaHaaa *high five 

sshhh



        Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## imilleson (Dec 19, 2012)

Sitting at dentist waiting for my daughter to get her teeth done ... and chillin on XDA

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ADDR1ANPL (Dec 19, 2012)

Flashing kernel to my X8


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 19, 2012)

Restoring my AT&T SGS2 to stock


----------



## giesenst (Dec 19, 2012)

drinking beer at the moment


----------



## imilleson (Dec 19, 2012)

Its not 5 lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 19, 2012)

imilleson said:


> Its not 5 lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's 5 o'clock somewhere 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 19, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



5 does not exist

sshhh



        Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## kernelle (Dec 19, 2012)

Posting on this thread... 

Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 20, 2012)

Unwillingly watching a horrible movie that is not for the faint of heart. Some of u prolly never even heard of it.

sshhh



        Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## mendoozer666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Making chili cheese fries!

Q sends this from my m660 with no approval from the Collective.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 20, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> Making chili cheese fries!
> 
> Q sends this from my m660 with no approval from the Collective.

Click to collapse



Sonic makes those to. Much cheaper I assume to

sshhh



        Secretly taking over the world one thread at a time Mewahahahaaaa


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 20, 2012)

Shooting a .22 handgun in the basement. I made a indoor pellet trap. If it'll stop a .22 it'll stop a .177 air rifle pellet 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Dec 20, 2012)

Filming. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got home from work.. Sick as hell.. Damn cold :thumbdown:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

Browsing Reddit and trying to eat my earphones while listening to Youtube videos.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 20, 2012)

Going back home from oction


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Bro, I won a math debate
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Did you have to prove .999...=1? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking over my locked thread because people don't care about freedom!


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Did you have to prove .999...=1?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



No, he wants to masturbate.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Looking over my locked thread because people don't care about freedom!

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Wondering why OT has been so lame lately.....


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Looking over my locked thread because people don't care about freedom!

Click to collapse



Quoting someone who doesnt understand that it's not about not caring, its about the appropriate place to tell your message. XDA is clearly not the place.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Quoting someone who doesnt understand that it's not about not caring, its about the appropriate place to tell your message. XDA is clearly not the place.

Click to collapse



It is in the off topic section. What else can you ask

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> It is in the off topic section. What else can you ask
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Read the rules of the forum. It clearly states no political or religious discussions allowed anywhere in XDA. Rules still apply to Off Topic.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> It is in the off topic section. What else can you ask
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its a well known XDA rule, no politics, not just OT, but all of XDA.


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> It is in the off topic section. What else can you ask
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Read the rules of the forum. It clearly states no political or religious discussions allowed anywhere in XDA. Rules still apply to Off Topic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Although I don't agree, I will take that as a valid response.Thank and sorry about all this today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 20, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Wondering why OT has been so lame lately.....

Click to collapse



Because they got rid of the thanks button.


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Although I don't agree, I will take that as a valid response.Thank and sorry about all this today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Apology accepted. Just don't do it again. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Apology accepted. Just don't do it again. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse









That wasn't as exciting as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Apology accepted. Just don't do it again. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse





:thumbup:


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 20, 2012)

Preparing to die in two days 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Dec 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Preparing to die in two days
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bring it on

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> That wasn't as exciting as I thought it was going to be.

Click to collapse



Hush child. Excitement will come another day.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hush child. Excitement will come another day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



12/21/12

a.k.a. Josepho1997
JMerry Christmas!


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hush child. Excitement will come another day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kinda sad

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Just updated my sig.


----------



## dreamer94 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bored  Looking Off-Topic forum and listening Scorpions with my sennheiser cx200+ galaxy  s(which has a super DAC among of all other Sammy products 

Can you guys recommend me something that's so funny on youtube?


----------



## Nuvolaz (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm taking a coffee break. Italian coffee naturally...


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 20, 2012)

Argileeee


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2012)

dreamer94 said:


> Bored  Looking Off-Topic forum and listening Scorpions with my sennheiser cx200+ galaxy  s(which has a super DAC among of all other Sammy products
> 
> Can you guys recommend me something that's so funny on youtube?

Click to collapse



Fail compilations. You never get bored when watching those. I've spent so many sleepless nights watching them. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Allstar1000 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am flashing a Rom for my Note 2 right now


----------



## Mitko (Dec 20, 2012)

Bored looking for topics I can relate to. :silly:


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 20, 2012)

Getting my escape capsule ready so I can watch the carnage tomorrow from low space orbit!

And yes that is a baby on the ramp.  Needed a male kid to help my daughter carry on the human race so I "borrowed" the neighbor's last night.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking at tv and browsing the Web before I leave out to get some good 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ThaOdie (Dec 20, 2012)

Eating my dinner


----------



## sniper (Dec 20, 2012)

Just finished my last final of the semester! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## lukop (Dec 20, 2012)

at home, reading xda forum and typing this ****


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 20, 2012)

Chilling with my girl and a few friends. Wondering if I should smoke a zoot now or wait till the friends are gone..

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 20, 2012)

watching the best Galaxy Note II vs iPhone comparison ever!

http://youtu.be/O1SkEGu-8HU


----------



## domini99 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wholy ****; the world ends tommorow 
We're screwed to death 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Jordanyme (Dec 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Wholy ****; the world ends tommorow
> We're screwed to death
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lol i hope so  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 21, 2012)

Preparing for the end. 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Dec 21, 2012)

I am hiding under my bed. Hopefully the aliens can't find me

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

Re-assessing life and co-coordinating changes around here for a new tomorrow :fingers-crossed:

Posted 20:09 EOWT


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 21, 2012)

Disappointed that the world dint end. This is BULLCRAP!!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Disappointed that the world dint end. This is BULLCRAP!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hahaha, guess the Mayans were not right after all 

I'm currently looking for blu ray remux's, looking for a good priced dedi server and messing around my seedbox.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 21, 2012)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> Hahaha, guess the Mayans were not right after all
> 
> I'm currently looking for blu ray remux's, looking for a good priced dedi server and messing around my seedbox.

Click to collapse



No, they were right:
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech...5-08/maya-apocalypse-calendar-2012/54879760/1
Surprised not many people heard of this... getting pissed off at the people on facebook with all the world ending statuses 

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> No, they were right:
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech...5-08/maya-apocalypse-calendar-2012/54879760/1
> Surprised not many people heard of this... getting pissed off at the people on facebook with all the world ending statuses
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well. I just hope the boss will take me back after I told her to shove it up her a**.. gonna be awkward

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Trying to get people in a G+ Hangout, with little success...had one, but he's sleepy.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Well. I just hope the boss will take me back after I told her to shove it up her a**.. gonna be awkward

Click to collapse



L O L
"shove it up *her* ass!"

Yeah that will be pretty awkward.


----------



## gagdude (Dec 21, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Well. I just hope the boss will take me back after I told her to shove it up her a**.. gonna be awkward
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol

Anybody who still thinks the world is ending want to give me their life savings?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Lol
> 
> Anybody who still thinks the world is ending want to give me their life savings?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Ba-boom! 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jmindset (Dec 21, 2012)

The mayans never said that the world was going to end...just that their 5000 year calender cycle would end... the media twisted the story to make money off of it. End of an age. Not end of the world. 

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## gagdude (Dec 21, 2012)

jmindset said:


> The mayans never said that the world was going to end...just that their 5000 year calender cycle would end... the media twisted the story to make money off of it. End of an age. Not end of the world.
> 
> truth is subjective, honesty is not

Click to collapse



Actually... Their calendar continues... This discovery was not publicized and everyone is still thinking the world is ending

Anyways saw a post of Facebook a guys says "sorry if I'm offending Mayans but why would they think the world would end? Did they just think on a random day some asteroids would come and destroy our planet? I'm sorry but they seem like idiots to me"

Why its funny #1: the Mayan civilization had a mysterious decline and are longer. No Mayans to offend 
#2: what you said. Its their calendar ending and not them predicting the end if the world

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jmindset (Dec 21, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Actually... Their calendar continues... This discovery was not publicized and everyone is still thinking the world is ending
> 
> Anyways saw a post of Facebook a guys says "sorry if I'm offending Mayans but why would they think the world would end? Did they just think on a random day some asteroids would come and destroy our planet? I'm sorry but they seem like idiots to me"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it continues.. that Calender ends and a new on begins. As for the mayans disappearing, that's misinformation. Most were killed during the conquest of the americas by the Spaniards, the rest hid in the mountains. Also many latinos have some mayan ancestry. 

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 21, 2012)

And here we go again... Ha! You guys really believe in that sh!t... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 21, 2012)

Ready to throw my laptop out the Window with all these dumb end of the world statuses on Facebook I'm reading this morning 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## imilleson (Dec 21, 2012)

Driving to work, and excited for the Christmas weekend

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 21, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Ready to throw my laptop out the Window with all these dumb end of the world statuses on Facebook I'm reading this morning
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Captain hindsight here. If you didn't want to read 12/21/12 statuses you shouldn't have logged on Facebook on 12/21/12.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Captain hindsight here. If you didn't want to read 12/21/12 statuses you shouldn't have logged on Facebook on 12/21/12.

Click to collapse



No I can log on my Facebook when I chose and please.. Captain hindsight would be the ignorant people posting about it

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## imilleson (Dec 21, 2012)

The sun isn't rising ahhhhhhhhhh

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dhd-le (Dec 21, 2012)

Waiting for the work day to end


----------



## imilleson (Dec 21, 2012)

Encoding some shows for the station

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 21, 2012)

Yelling at people.
Why you ask?
They need to be yelled at....that's why.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## domini99 (Dec 21, 2012)

**** this! At school have to watch video about a boy with his face split in half. AAARRGG!!
Just ran to the toilet. Had to puke 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> **** this! At school have to watch video about a boy with his face split in half. AAARRGG!!
> Just ran to the toilet. Had to puke
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Well then, I guess Necromantik isn't for u.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




MiguelHogue said:


> Ready to throw my laptop out the Window with all these dumb end of the world statuses on Facebook I'm reading this morning
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



OMG HOW DArE YOUU! That laptop has done NOTHING to you. Why waste such perfectly good laptop? Its Facebook. We must kill it with fire.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 21, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> OMG HOW DArE YOUU! That laptop has done NOTHING to you. Why waste such perfectly good laptop? Its Facebook. We must kill it with fire.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Now what has Facebook done? We shall kill the people with fire

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Now what has Facebook done? We shall kill the people with fire
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



You know what Facebook is? Its your phone on your PC. Wanna share a pic? MMS, wanna chat with friends? Call em or text em. Wanna play games? Hmm I'm stumped on THAT one.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

What am I doing right now?

The usual corny stuff:
Making a list then I will check it twice.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 22, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> You know what Facebook is? Its your phone on your PC. Wanna share a pic? MMS, wanna chat with friends? Call em or text em. Wanna play games? Hmm I'm stumped on THAT one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just read. 

I'm visiting my grandma... Man is it boring here. At least there's free WiFi... Drinking my 5th cup of coffee... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Dec 22, 2012)

Waking up in my car it's about 19 degrees outside,  I can't feel my feet, I'm tired as shat and I'm pretty sure I'm getting sick as hell.... Work will be fun in 8 hours. Will Santa visit me in my car since I have no fireplace..., I wonder?

12/21/2012 THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT IS STILL THE SAME..... NO EXPLOSIONS NO ZOMBIES NO BLACKOUTS JUST A LOT OF DUMBFOUNDED IDIOTS.... SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL DEVELOPERS OR U WILL COMBUST


----------



## gagdude (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I can now I survived Y2K and 2012

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 22, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Well I can now I survived Y2K and 2012
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Mewahahahahaaaa no one can defeat the human race. Not when we have superman, batman, ironman, and the rest of the avengers on our side.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 22, 2012)

My lapdock just arrived from the mail man and I've already put it to work. I have not had the chance to test all the features but lets say its nice to have a netbook with ice cream sandwhich. 

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC with lapdock using xda-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Well I can now I survived Y2K and 2012
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



How does surviving Y2K have any effect? Wasn't it just a computer bug?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> How does surviving Y2K have any effect? Wasn't it just a computer bug?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Because even though it was only a computer bug, it was meant to be the end anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because even though it was only a computer bug, it was meant to be the end anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The whole world was going to end because of a bug?

Srsly_guise.jpg 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## boborone (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> The whole world was going to end because of a bug?
> 
> Srsly_guise.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha

veeman, got him

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35775316&postcount=2228


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahaha
> 
> veeman, got him
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35775316&postcount=2228

Click to collapse



:thumbup: good. He was getting annoying.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## gagdude (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> The whole world was going to end because of a bug?
> 
> Srsly_guise.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. Apparently computers would totally  glitch out and take over the world, or the worlds computers would stop functioning, or whatever those people believed.
And yesterday? Zombies, aliens, meteor,etc

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 22, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Yep. Apparently computers would totally  glitch out and take over the world, or the worlds computers would stop functioning, or whatever those people believed.
> And yesterday? Zombies, aliens, meteor,etc
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hey buddy. Don't knock my zombie pocalypse. Even the so called "bible" predicts it.. "and the dead shall rise from their graves" lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## smileyanz (Dec 22, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> Hey buddy. Don't knock my zombie pocalypse. Even the so called "bible" predicts it.. "and the dead shall rise from their graves" lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ahhhh but it mite be just the start of the end. Anyhow there wrong on the date its the 21st!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 22, 2012)

Texting, about to go to sleep... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## noc_t (Dec 23, 2012)

Watchin Monday night football on Saturday night

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 23, 2012)

In the bathroom regretting Burrito night.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> How does surviving Y2K have any effect? Wasn't it just a computer bug?
> 
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



We were going to get knocked back into the stone age. Modern society would shut down.  We would lose utilities for an exteneded period of time.  There would be chaos and looting.  They were off by 5 years and 9 months.  all of that happened in New Orleans after Katrina.  LOL



funnyangrykid said:


> Hey buddy. Don't knock my zombie pocalypse. Even the so called "bible" predicts it.. "and the dead shall rise from their graves" lol

Click to collapse



Jesus was a Zombie?


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 23, 2012)

At the palazzo playin baccarat! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## septix (Dec 23, 2012)

Watching American Dad! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 23, 2012)

Crying


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 23, 2012)

Better not be over no B!t©h

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 501


----------



## BombayBoy (Dec 23, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Crying

Click to collapse



Why? What happened?

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 23, 2012)

Growing my hair.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 23, 2012)

bombayboy said:


> Why? What happened?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing I'm just depressed.


----------



## babiegurl36 (Dec 23, 2012)

Absolutely nothing. Fml

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 23, 2012)

The usual.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Dec 23, 2012)

Blueberry moonshine calls for a sick New skin...

sent to you in 420 nano seconds...
(((team420...FTW)))


----------



## huggs (Dec 23, 2012)

drinking and missing my woman. she's spending the holidays with her family and they don't like me because her ex beat her up all the time when they were together. he has the same first name as me, so i guess i understand  kinda, even though we actually are two completely different people.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> drinking and missing my woman. she's spending the holidays with her family and they don't like me because her ex beat her up all the time when they were together. he has the same first name as me, so i guess i understand  kinda, even though we actually are two completely different people.

Click to collapse



You, sir, are a complicated individual.


----------



## huggs (Dec 23, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Nothing I'm just depressed.

Click to collapse



Don't worry, your life is 99% how you look at it. Even if it seems like it's all bad, just look at it funny and you won't be able to help but laugh.

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You, sir, are a complicated individual.

Click to collapse



I'm simple, my life is what's complicated.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> Don't worry, your life is 99% how you look at it. Even if it seems like it's all bad, just look at it funny and you won't be able to help but laugh.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Likewise! :highfive:


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> Don't worry, your life is 99% how you look at it. Even if it seems like it's all bad, just look at it funny and you won't be able to help but laugh.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless you're on fire. No matter how you look at it, at that moment, you're screwed.


----------



## topiratiko (Dec 23, 2012)

Watchin this BWAHAHAHA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh7UgAprdpM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 501


----------



## _Variable (Dec 23, 2012)

Enjoying my new Tab.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Suuichi (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm working! Since 5 hours ago and I have slept just 3 hours! I want to go home!!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 23, 2012)

Waking up after 10 hours of sleeping and feeling like I need 10 more.


----------



## zbigoo (Dec 23, 2012)

trying to find a rom working with pdroid..


----------



## themichelanne (Dec 23, 2012)

Waiting for someone called mike1986 updating his awesome ARHD :laugh:


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 23, 2012)

Trying to buckle everything down outside (we have 60mph wind gusts here today)​


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Trying to buckle everything down outside (we have 60mph wind gusts here today)​

Click to collapse



60 shmithy. We got FIVEmph wind gusts here. Pshh u mad brah? We got it worst brah 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 23, 2012)

Testing my buddies wifi connection


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Posting this post

*INFECTED CHAOS Kernel is COMING..*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Posting this post
> 
> *INFECTED CHAOS Kernel is COMING..*

Click to collapse










*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dragonhustler (Dec 24, 2012)

Learning android

Sent from my SK17 using xda premium


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Dec 24, 2012)

Making my first post from my new galaxy s 3. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 24, 2012)

searching memes !


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 24, 2012)

Preparing for christmas

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 24, 2012)

iMessaging and trying out Android 4.2 on my galaxy tab


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 24, 2012)

Finished watching End of Watch and posted my review.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Weezil420 (Dec 24, 2012)

Suffering from insomnia, wising I'd had gotten some sleep before the kids wake up! Deciding what to cook for breakfast and downloading icon packs while trying to learn uccw. ADD multitasking!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Dec 24, 2012)

On my way to the airport loathing the fact that I'll have to interact with the TSA 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Coocking 


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## exb0 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas  !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Coocking
> View attachment 1588466
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Where da meat at!?


----------



## {StatuSCheckA} (Dec 24, 2012)

At work we are having a huge potluck, basically walking around different departments filling up on snacks.  
No one is really working today.

Can Newbies make Signatures?  I'm knocking out 10 posts today cause I need to post in a dev section.  The CAPTCHA's got to go.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2012)

exb0 said:


> Merry Christmas  !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



You 2! 







LoopDoGG79 said:


> Where da meat at!?

Click to collapse



Whut?







{StatuSCheckA} said:


> At work we are having a huge potluck, basically walking around different departments filling up on snacks.
> No one is really working today.
> 
> Can Newbies make Signatures?  I'm knocking out 10 posts today cause I need to post in a dev section.  The CAPTCHA's got to go.

Click to collapse



YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 24, 2012)

Trying to get into the holiday spirit 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## LGICS (Dec 25, 2012)

Playing Black Ops 2 on my XBox 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 25, 2012)

Dec, 25 shopping.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jayk32 (Dec 25, 2012)

Waiting for Santa Claus!! LOL


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

Come on Christmas!!!

:victory:


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 25, 2012)

jayk32 said:


> Waiting for Santa Claus!! LOL

Click to collapse



Prepare to be disappointed. He's delaying chrustmas till February 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothin but O2.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Wishing someone would gift something


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

*Me!
Just staring a little Christmas cheer in the face on the eve of giving and gathering!

A very, very good and cheerful holiday to you all!!!*


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 25, 2012)

Nick Kaboom said:


> Trying to figure out whats in this box! (Present)
> 20.5 In by 13.5 In  And 3.5 In deep
> 
> I still have no clue

Click to collapse



Throw it on the ground and see if its fragile

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Nick Kaboom said:


> Trying to figure out whats in this box! (Present)
> 20.5 In by 13.5 In  And 3.5 In deep
> 
> I still have no clue

Click to collapse


----------



## Weezil420 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wrapping the kids Christmas presents..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 25, 2012)

Booting up my hackintosh.
Not every boots is succesfull. Some boots ends up in black screen.

But after a few tries it will boot 


*F#CK WINDOWS 7*
Thats right, im a Windows hater.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking bluray remux's to download.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC lapdock using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 25, 2012)

Watching breaking dawn part 2 !


----------



## domini99 (Dec 25, 2012)

Downloading.
Takes 1 hour to complete :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 25, 2012)

About to wake my parents up for the unwrapping of presents.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## killersloth (Dec 25, 2012)

Waiting for my girlfriend to open her cracker barrel bag, which contains the zales bag holding her new diamond necklace 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bacon


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Downloading.
> Takes 1 hour to complete :sly:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lemme guess, Mac os x?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

Walking home from school. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 25, 2012)

Eating cookie


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 25, 2012)

Raiden34 said:


> Eating cookie

Click to collapse



"Mmmmm Cookie"


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2012)

Trying to sleep after watching most of
 the ring - Japanese edition

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 25, 2012)

Going to bay area


----------



## ArcticFish (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in a car going home to use all my presents 

Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Blinky's Revenge


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Dec 26, 2012)

watching my lil boy play with his new stuff!


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

Falling asleep soon, it's 2.27 am here.

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 26, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Going to bay area

Click to collapse



Picking up some dank stuff! .)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got home from club xmas night  amd drinking J&B alone in my room 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xXLiLz0mb13eXx (Dec 26, 2012)

About to start a xbox MW3 Live Stream


----------



## omario8484 (Dec 26, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Picking up some dank stuff! .)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Such good stuff here  and I'm patiently awaiting din din


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 26, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Picking up some dank stuff! .)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol, no, no more dank stuff for me. Dropped of my sis at home.


----------



## omario8484 (Dec 26, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Lol, no, no more dank stuff for me. Dropped of my sis at home.

Click to collapse



You'll have to think twice after you see my bong


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 26, 2012)

Talking to friends


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 26, 2012)

YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rqrEwJ6Ljk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 26, 2012)

omario8484 said:


> You'll have to think twice after you see my bong

Click to collapse



Homie, I use to big time for years, always had some in my pocket. Gave it up 6 years ago, haven't looked back since. All y'all that do that, watch out, cause that stuff can take over.


----------



## omario8484 (Dec 26, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Homie, I use to big time for years, always had some in my pocket. Gave it up 6 years ago, haven't looked back since. All y'all that do that, watch out, cause that stuff can take over.

Click to collapse



I know what you mean man ..but I moderate my self to the best but sometimes I do it more often than others


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 26, 2012)

omario8484 said:


> You'll have to think twice after you see my bong

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 26, 2012)

Returning to Facebook, which was a mistake.


----------



## 1Chain (Dec 26, 2012)

Going through threads that even slightly interest me (mainly off-topic). Trying to increase my post count so I can post in development boards


----------



## neopolotin75 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just took someone to the hospital...."why do you want to go to the ER by an ambulance sir?" He replies "My leg has been hurting for 2 years and I have nothing else better to do right now."

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 26, 2012)

neopolotin75 said:


> Just took someone to the hospital...."why do you want to go to the ER by an ambulance sir?" He replies "My leg has been hurting for 2 years and I have nothing else better to do right now."
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II

Click to collapse



Seems legit....


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 26, 2012)

Leaving Facebook, thanks to the gf.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 26, 2012)

Listening to music.. Wondering why I'm not sleeping 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 26, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Returning to Facebook, which was a mistake.

Click to collapse





Jay Rock said:


> Leaving Facebook, thanks to the gf.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 26, 2012)

"Bricked" my laptop (BCD error) and it wouldn't boot and system repair and formatting didn't work either, so I thought "well, why not just install Ubuntu again. I kinda miss it". 

Three hours in, and I'm quickly getting reminded why I left it in the first place. I want to hurt the devs behind the garbage! I remember a time when things kind of worked out of the box, but holy bloated batman, this is one ****ty OS (12.10). The first thing that pops up after installation is an error. Fun!

So I went on and fixed that, and I proceeded to install Gnome 3 since I hate Unity with a burning passion. Several things went to hell after that, including LightDM (login manager), but I fixed that too. So, I decide to get rid of the leftover files after uninstalling things like Thunderbird etc. so I did a "apt-get autoremove". I rebooted after that, and will you look at that! Gnome 3 is completely gone and I'm back on Unity. To top it all, I got four critical errors in a row.

I suddenly remember why I left this ****. It's impossible to get anything productive going, since I'm always fixing things. **** you Ubuntu, **** you.

Todo: Install Windows 7.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 26, 2012)

Getting the eff over an effed up Christmas by listening to my favorite musics. Gentlemen: when your life is happy and sane and healthy and you're doing the things you need to do, don't let any harpies females into your life without super long-term scrutiny and observation. It will save you an untold number of headaches.

Please, please come in and screw up my holidays


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 26, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


>

Click to collapse



No kidding.


----------



## runtohell121 (Dec 26, 2012)

musicccc


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deciding which ROM to choose from. Eclipse ICS has better looking font when using lap dock but icarushd has 4.2 gmail, keyboard and camera however the font on lap dock is not as clear. Its nice to have 1st world problems 

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> "Bricked" my laptop (BCD error) and it wouldn't boot and system repair and formatting didn't work either, so I thought "well, why not just install Ubuntu again. I kinda miss it".
> 
> Three hours in, and I'm quickly getting reminded why I left it in the first place. I want to hurt the devs behind the garbage! I remember a time when things kind of worked out of the box, but holy bloated batman, this is one ****ty OS (12.10). The first thing that pops up after installation is an error. Fun!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed it last week. Only issue I got was nameservers not being registered. Easy fix Runs pretty snappy. Learning how to compile from source. No critical errors. Why not go mint?


----------



## vader860 (Dec 26, 2012)

Regretting wasting 40 minutes watching the Bourne Legacy. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Dec 26, 2012)

Feeling a little depressed after spending 4 days with my other half, she lives around 175 miles away at the moment so we see each other when we can. Life can be so unfair at times.  Still the Sons of Anarchy are cheering me up, also the cheese is helping too 

Lets get one on for Santa!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yaaaaay
My christmas present !!

Tommorow im going to shoot like sh!t >=D
(literaly, im a beginner xD)
Finaly something better than minecraft 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2012)

Installing The Walking Dead


----------



## werked (Dec 27, 2012)

In bed watching the Amish Mafia and eating candy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2012)

Playing The Walking Dead


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 27, 2012)

motivating myself to eat...


----------



## funnyangrykid (Dec 27, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Playing The Walking Dead

Click to collapse



I dare u not to cry.. I had to punch a cat to gain my manliness back.. also there IS going to be a season 2 sometime in 2013.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 27, 2012)

Rooted my Note 2...now just reading about ROMs....and drinking beer.


----------



## Pennycake (Dec 27, 2012)

Procrastinating about cleaning my axolotl's tank.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 27, 2012)

Post error :sly: uploads didnt work.
Deleted.


----------



## CaG00 (Dec 27, 2012)

I writes posts


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 27, 2012)

Signing up to receive ingress invite 

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 27, 2012)

Testing out SkyL1n3 ROM.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jordanyme (Dec 27, 2012)

Trying to make reservation in Marriott hotel :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 27, 2012)

On my way to my friends house, then we gonna make some music

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 27, 2012)

Just came from my gfs house... Not seeing her for a while 
Waiting for my friend to get here... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Dec 27, 2012)

just setup connectify to use with  my phone

Sent from my Micromax A68 using xda premium


----------



## MetinKale38 (Dec 27, 2012)

Typing what I am doing right nos

Tapatalked with my HTC Desire


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wondering why XDA made it so that the premium doesn't work anymore on 2.3 or lower, picked up my tablet after a while, updated the app, and now its stuck on the screen with: XDA developers premium.  and didn't make a backup so me sad. Why don't they make a premium version that still does run on 2.3 or lower? Would be really happy with that  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 27, 2012)

At xsport getting my swole on!

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ankreu99 (Dec 28, 2012)

In germany its one o' clock in the night so lying in the bed and surfing on xda.... 

Sent from me. And from no other.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking for a cool font.

_________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Looking for a cool font.
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://www.dafont.com/search.php?q=cool

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 28, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Looking for a cool font.

Click to collapse



What style? There's a lot of useful cool fonts 

Photoshopping a picture


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 28, 2012)

Just finished watching "Looper"

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _atanu_ (Dec 28, 2012)

Plying Call of duty Black ops 2 on my PC

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sleeping! 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## blade30p (Dec 28, 2012)

Cooking a jalfrazi,  whilst playing Far Cry 3, whilst smoking some rather pungent Cheese. Who says men can't multi task!

No work til Sat nite yay!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 28, 2012)

Wondering what the heck I'm going to have to watch on Saturday evening now that Merlin has ended. That ending was a bit... rushed


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering what the heck I'm going to have to watch on Saturday evening now that Merlin has ended. That ending was a bit... rushed

Click to collapse



Same here 

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 28, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Turns out they had to wrap everything up in two episodes because the actors said 'no' to a season 6. (Even if it was scheduled to be 5 seasons anyway. The writers lost track of time a bit... _Way_ too many random side stories.)

Top Gear is scheduled for 29 january, so we'll just wait for that then,


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Turns out they had to wrap everything up in two episodes because the actors said 'no' to a season 6. (Even if it was scheduled to be 5 seasons anyway. The writers lost track of time a bit... _Way_ too many random side stories.)
> 
> Top Gear is scheduled for 29 january, so we'll just wait for that then,

Click to collapse



Buuu 
That is a too long waiting period :thumbdown:

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 28, 2012)

About to get up and fix breakfast.. Hungry as heck lol

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Adi Shakthi (Dec 28, 2012)

Drinking. ...what....????

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 28, 2012)

I just converted my COD playing friend into a BF3 playing friend.


----------



## scoffyburito (Dec 28, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> I just converted my COD playing friend into a BF3 playing friend.

Click to collapse



I just showed my friend a tank and he was like Coooooooooooooool!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> I just converted my COD playing friend into a BF3 playing friend.

Click to collapse



Screw you! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 28, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> I just showed my friend a tank and he was like Coooooooooooooool!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, my friend just got the Premium Edition, and he's been playing all day. He can't get over the amazing maps and how realistic everything is. Kinda makes me sad that I've had BF3 since it came out and just now got Premium.





Urahara said:


> Screw you!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse




#YouMadBro


On topic: I am now watching my dad rage on the Aftermath maps on BF3 because there are so many Col. 100s playing on them (he's only Col. 11-12?)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 28, 2012)

Just rooted my moms S+! She's so happy now, she got rid of the annoying ads.


----------



## KawaiiKami (Dec 29, 2012)

Posting this


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 29, 2012)

Being bored out of my mind at almost 2 am but not being able to sleep  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## dilster97 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mastering baking. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 29, 2012)

Wondering what i should say to my crush. We have been sending hearts and **** to each other for a couple of days now, could this mean anything? 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

dilster97 said:


> Mastering baking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Masterbaking?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

race55 said:


> Wondering what i should say to my crush. We have been sending hearts and **** to each other for a couple of days now, could this mean anything?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just come out and ask her. If not then just say it was nothing. Worked with my crush, now shes my GF :thumbup:

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Just come out and ask her. If not then just say it was nothing. Worked with my crush, now shes my GF :thumbup:
> 
> sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Appreciate the advice.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

race55 said:


> Thanks bro. Appreciate the advice.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No prob bro 
PM me if you need any help with your words 

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 29, 2012)

funnyangrykid said:


> I dare u not to cry.. I had to punch a cat to gain my manliness back.. also there IS going to be a season 2 sometime in 2013.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't think a game is capable of doing that to me...


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 29, 2012)

Waiting for the gf to get here... Though I have to take care of this 10 year old kid till Monday... FML... 

Just made some coffee... Maybe it'll make me geel better... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waiting for the gf to get here... Though I have to take care of this 10 year old kid till Monday... FML...
> 
> Just made some coffee... Maybe it'll make me geel better...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I, for one, hope you geel better.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## Shawn_Savage (Dec 29, 2012)

Chillin' at work until 6. Waiting for breakfast to get delivered up in this piece, as well as making my required posts so I can talk to the guy who makes the ROM I use. 10 posts with a 5 minute gap in between. Sheesh!


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

Watching some movies. While eating Rendang.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

Shawn_Savage said:


> Chillin' at work until 6. Waiting for breakfast to get delivered up in this piece, as well as making my required posts so I can talk to the guy who makes the ROM I use. 10 posts with a 5 minute gap in between. Sheesh!

Click to collapse



Using OT to get 10 posts? Might as well leave xda now

Success is sweet but revenge is so delicious


----------



## kcsakenn (Dec 30, 2012)

Listening to Digitally Imported and doing a bit of writing.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 30, 2012)

Putting in some quality time with the guitar.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 30, 2012)

Sleeping 

Rhas Al Ghul is dead


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2012)

Watching a movie.


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

Eating my lunch... I'm in Hong Kong 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just out of bed.
What a sh!thell.. (getting out of bed)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Laying down and  ... 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Downloaded an app that can hack in app purchases on playstore but it FC..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What app? :3

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## hyun18 (Dec 30, 2012)

patriotaki said:


> Freedom apk you can buy things ingame store for free
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks ill check it out 
Edit:  can u attach the apk here please?: 3

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2012)

Sitting up wishing I could go back to sleep


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 30, 2012)

Just sitting here & Browsing ebay for some note 2 cases before I leave out

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking for a portable BT keyboard on ebay

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Dec 30, 2012)

fok3r said:


> trying set 10 is really ridicule, but rules are rules , 1 more
> 
> Sent from my ZTE V970 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I, for one, hope you geel better.
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



Coffee always makes ne geel better. 

Chatting... Gonna bounce soon. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## droidzika (Dec 30, 2012)

English muffins, fresh eggs and coffee. Awesome winter morning 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jordanyme (Dec 30, 2012)

Drinking my Turkish coffee 





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effibox (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking @ my phone & adoring it 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 30, 2012)

effibox said:


> Looking @ my phone & adoring it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100

Click to collapse



Oh my. First post, and it's in Off Topic. I think you have to read the forum rules again my friendo

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Dec 30, 2012)

Heading for the swimming pool 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

Watching Avatar

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got back home.. Ready to order for a pizza 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Watching Avatar
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam

Click to collapse



Arrow head or blue aliens?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Arrow head or blue aliens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Blue aliens 

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## imilleson (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Arrow head or blue aliens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

I'm about to make some carat, pineapple, spinach, apple, cucumber juice. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2012)

Being bored


----------



## ROFLkopter (Dec 30, 2012)

Getting my fingers bitten by my 5 month old daughter... It's pretty funny  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830


----------



## SaveMEH92 (Dec 30, 2012)

PLAYING MVC2!! .0.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2012)

Drinking. :beer:


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2012)

Deactivating my facebook account


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 30, 2012)

Playing ff12

Phone Slow? go *HERE*
_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

Tryin too sleep.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 30, 2012)

Think I'll play Pool Break Pro...  getting tired of the quitters though...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 31, 2012)

Listening to tunein radio. 

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex_R3CONN3R (Dec 31, 2012)

Browsing xda unread topics 

Gruß Alex

Per Huawei Honour mit Subraum-Modul aus der Pegasus-Galaxie transmissiert.
Danke sagen tut nicht weh


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 31, 2012)

Staring at a pretty impressive fire. http://112twente.nl/8105/video-zeer-grote-brand-schuttersveld-enschede/ (No, that's not my video)


----------



## zerinfo (Dec 31, 2012)

Teaching my son playing Crazy Grandpa 

Sent from my U8860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

Waiting for an annoying lesson. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## domini99 (Dec 31, 2012)

What im doing?
Nothing.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting ready to paertyyy! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## imaix (Dec 31, 2012)

I put the firmware from here. Can anyone tell the subject that the firmware 4.0 and 4.1 does not work setting transfer Wifi in sleep mode. When you try to go to advanced settings Wifi message pops up that there was an error and closes.
I'm sorry he can not write as I do not have another 10 posts.
Thanks


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 31, 2012)

Writing a report on Photoshop xD


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 31, 2012)

Preparing for new year 2013!

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 31, 2012)

Thinking what to post here :sly:

Sent from a hybrid phablet !


----------



## Jordanyme (Dec 31, 2012)

Making reservation in Marriott hottel 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

Waiting for 2013!!!


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Dec 31, 2012)

Showing the kid what real toys look like. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saving stuff off a laptop to upgrade it...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking for a room to rent. 

There are only 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who understand binary and those who do not.


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

ddgarcia05 said:


> Showing the kid what real toys look like.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What are those things called again? Mecha something right?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## imilleson (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> What are those things called again? Mecha something right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Mech warriors I believe 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> What are those things called again? Mecha something right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



ED 209 from the old Robocop movie.

http://www.google.com/search?aq=0&o...rceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&q=robocop+ed+209

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

ddgarcia05 said:


> ED 209 from the old Robocop movie.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?aq=0&o...rceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&q=robocop+ed+209
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Parent of the year award go to: ^

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Dec 31, 2012)

Sitting on the throne. I just slept for nearly 12hrs but in my defence I have just worked 36hrs outta the last 48. Building stock up at work. Triple time- so I was on nearly £30ph

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 31, 2012)

Relaxing after 105 rows of app translating via spreadsheet. Still not finished. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NomadCF (Dec 31, 2012)

Watching lost girl.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## eitama (Dec 31, 2012)

Taking a dump at a boring wedding, I'm bored at weddings generaly. My girlfriend is so excited out there...  God damn.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## HarryH123 (Dec 31, 2012)

Petting my dog 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## effibox (Dec 31, 2012)

Waiting for my friends to pick me up.. Just finished celebrating new year.. Happy new year guys!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 31, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Sitting on the throne. I just slept for nearly 12hrs but in my defence I have just worked 36hrs outta the last 48. Buding stock up at work. Triple time- so I was on nearly £30ph
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn! What do you do for a living, drug dealing? Lol joke 

I'm currently waiting for my GF to get ready, been waiting for 2 hours now.. :banghead:

Sent from my iPhone beating Desire HD


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

NomadCF said:


> Watching lost girl.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Instead of watching her, why don't you return her?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## blade30p (Dec 31, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Damn! What do you do for a living, drug dealing? Lol joke
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my GF to get ready, been waiting for 2 hours now.. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone beating Desire HD

Click to collapse



Im a fork lift truck driver stroke instructor.  We broke up the 22nd Dec,  so any 12hr shifts we do after that date are doulble time- triple on a Sunday.  My basic wage is around £10 per hour but then we have around £12 shift allowance if we do over 37hrs per week. So next week's wage packet will be very nice indeed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Sayin what im doin right now.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## werked (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Sayin what im doin right now.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



No way!!  seriously?!


----------



## jootanen (Dec 31, 2012)

Replying to this thread

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 31, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Im a fork lift truck driver stroke instructor.  We broke up the 22nd Dec,  so any 12hr shifts we do after that date are doulble time- triple on a Sunday.  My basic wage is around £10 per hour but then we have around £12 shift allowance if we do over 37hrs per week. So next week's wage packet will be very nice indeed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wage packet? We call them paychecks here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Kik'ing with le gf 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Kik'ing with le gf
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y U NO SKYPE?

Sent from my iPhone beating Desire HD


----------



## blade30p (Dec 31, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Wage packet? We call them paychecks here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It goes back to the old days when people used to get paid  cash each friday in a little Brown envelope. Hence wage packet 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## i09i (Dec 31, 2012)

Trying to install Mac os x on my Vaio VPCEA26FA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 31, 2012)

Watching AC/DC Live At River Plate (2009) 

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Watching AC/DC Live At River Plate (2009)
> 
> Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doing the same. It just finished 20 minutes early though  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 1, 2013)

Standing outside a club/restaurant with my GF, smoking a blunt n on xda

The Corner approves..
The Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking my tablet over.
I thought I scratched it...I'd just freak if I scratched it!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 1, 2013)

Just put in an order for two cases on eBay and about to order some take out.. Not doing much for new years.. Guess everyone else is getting drunk or high 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Looking my tablet over.
> I thought I scratched it...I'd just freak if I scratched it!

Click to collapse



Which tablet?

The Corner approves..
The Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Which tablet?
> 
> The Corner approves..
> The Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!

Click to collapse



Asus TF700T


----------



## Orkane1989 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sitting on the couch extremely hung over from clubbing all night for new years, couple hundred dollars well spent, and a pretty amazing new years kiss (no was not my mother)

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Asus TF700T

Click to collapse



If its scratched, ouch....



Orkane1989 said:


> a pretty amazing new years kiss (no was not my mother)

Click to collapse



Lol nice disclaimer xD

The Corner approves..
The Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## Pennycake (Jan 1, 2013)

Having the flu. Going to buy Minecraft PE and watch Netflix this fine New Year. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 1, 2013)

Chillin


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 1, 2013)

Breaking in the new year

Phone Slow? go *HERE*
_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 like a freaking BAWS-- *_


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 1, 2013)

Reading what everyone else is doing


----------



## De'Zsa (Jan 1, 2013)

Thinking about whether or not I should flash my Sprint EVO 3D to the affordable Virgin Mobile..


----------



## kuroihoshi (Jan 1, 2013)

fist pumpin


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

Trying to keep one of our little dawgs calmed down.
She will go into seizures sometimes because of the fireworks being set off.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2013)

Hella drunk 

There are only 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who understand binary and those who do not.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 1, 2013)

Just sitting here watching tv.. Was thinking if there is any way to paint the Samsung flip case when it gets here.. Won a free one.. Sadly its pink 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## PontiacGTX (Jan 1, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Reading what everyone else is doing

Click to collapse



this :good:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Flashing roms

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## mani1999 (Jan 1, 2013)

Posting what I'm doing wright now.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ak21 (Jan 1, 2013)

looking at this thread, while browsing other threads on here.....


----------



## tadeas482 (Jan 1, 2013)

Playing Ski Safari.


----------



## MattSpec (Jan 1, 2013)

playing GT5 trying to get my posts upp


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 1, 2013)

Just got a 360. Incase anyone wants to add me, my gamertag is: garland1999

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 1, 2013)

race55 said:


> Just got a 360. Incase anyone wants to add me, my gamertag is: garland1999
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you play battlefield 3?

Sent from...I can't tell you, the XDA Moderators will shut it down.


----------



## drakeymcmb (Jan 1, 2013)

smokin my swisher sweets and outside walking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## perez91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Now I lie in my bed, watch TV and try to get 10 posts on XDA forum 

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 1, 2013)

perez91 said:


> Now I lie in my bed, watch TV and try to get 10 posts on XDA forum
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do. Not. Post. In. OT. Without. 10. Posts

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 2, 2013)

Card games... 
...losing


----------



## rampo (Jan 2, 2013)

Playing with Nova Launcher 2.0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just going to bed. So off for the night  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 2, 2013)

Waiting for Chinese food. I haz a hungry.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cclarke99 (Jan 2, 2013)

Waiting for my pizza to get here. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 4541696 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rendering stuff in blender


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 2, 2013)

About to get me a S3!!


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 2, 2013)

Leaving the gf house 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 2, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> Leaving the gf house
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nice!! :highfive:


----------



## tino_b (Jan 2, 2013)

Watching history channel ancient aliens. Yes Sir!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 2, 2013)

tino_b said:


> Watching history channel ancient aliens. Yes Sir!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watching college football and the rose bowl game.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jordanyme (Jan 2, 2013)

Thinking and thinking and thinking 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 2, 2013)

Double XP week on battlefield 3.
I'm ranking up. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> Double XP week on battlefield 3.
> I'm ranking up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How long is it running this time?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> How long is it running this time?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Till 7th.
Premium players only.

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> Leaving the gf house
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Isn't that the best part of hanging out with her?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

Trying not to fall asleep.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Trying not to fall asleep.

Click to collapse



Wake up!  Maybe put on a little makeup!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 2, 2013)

Finishing The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wake up!  Maybe put on a little makeup!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



*Zzz* Huh? waduyawahn? *Zzz*

Makeup.. Nah, don't wear that stuff.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> *Zzz* Huh? waduyawahn? *Zzz*
> 
> Makeup.. Nah, don't wear that stuff.

Click to collapse



Quoting the horrible System of a Down song.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Quoting the horrible System of a Down song.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Ah. That's what you get for not being awake xD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Ah. That's what you get for not being awake xD

Click to collapse



It's all good.:thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's all good.:thumbup:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



So, any other wakeup suggestions?  Ones that don't involve cold water, if you don't mind


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> So, any other wakeup suggestions?  Ones that don't involve cold water, if you don't mind

Click to collapse



I hate cold water.

My magic wakeup consists of water, followed by Black Magic coffee (gotta,have a Keurig), then more water, then another cup of Black Magic.  60% of the time, it works every time.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate cold water.
> 
> My magic wakeup consists of water, followed by Black Magic coffee (gotta,have a Keurig), then more water, then another cup of Black Magic.  60% of the time, it works every time.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



My stomach doesn't agree with coffee...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> My stomach doesn't agree with coffee...

Click to collapse



Geez, no wonder!  You are beyond help.

Unless you do what i do and get insanely drunk every night and fake the whole "awake" thing every day.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez, no wonder!  You are beyond help.
> 
> Unless you do what i do and get insanely drunk every night and fake the whole "awake" thing every day.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Yea, I know. 23 shrinks have already given up on me 

I don't think that'll work very well, either.


----------



## Notorious (Jan 2, 2013)

Watching extreme couponers on Netflix and browsing xda 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Yea, I know. 23 shrinks have already given up on me
> 
> I don't think that'll work very well, either.

Click to collapse



I cant shrink anything, but I'm a good ear to vent to if you ever need it.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I cant shrink anything, but I'm a good ear to vent to if you ever need it.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Thanks.  No need for anything shrinkagy, unless you have a way to shrink my bills?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Thanks.  No need for anything shrinkagy, unless you have a way to shrink my bills?

Click to collapse



Stop paying them?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop paying them?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Tried that once, they cut off the electricity


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Tried that once, they cut off the electricity

Click to collapse



Well, pay THEM....but the others? Nvm.

Never take financial advice from me.


I declared bankruptcy at age 24.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, pay THEM....but the others? Nvm.
> 
> Never take financial advice from me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Ok, not taking financial advice from you then, indeed!


----------



## andrasandhi (Jan 2, 2013)

listening #Dream Theatre - Panic Attack



> yes, i sent from my phone using Xda Premium, so what?

Click to collapse


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Waiting for my bus to leave one school and travel my trade school.


Sent from my One X


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2013)

Playing GTAIV on my ps3. Anyone wanna play online with me? I know its a old game now due to annoncing of gta 5 but im boreed

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 2, 2013)

At my gfs house... She's feeling bad... Maybe a few too many drinks... I shoulda eaten well before coming here

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 2, 2013)

Just woke up.. About to fix some breakfast and head to Downtown DC

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 2, 2013)

Out and about for a little while...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 2, 2013)

schmitzekater said:


> Writing user requirements for an adverse event reporting system.

Click to collapse



Reporting a user for violating forum policy.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 2, 2013)

Getting my fade and haircut to start off the new year.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchin films

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 2, 2013)

Playing pirates showdown 

_leap before you think _


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 2, 2013)

Smoking a joint

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jan 2, 2013)

Making post 500........

Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 2, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Nice!! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Not has nice to what u got  

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## olimorgan (Jan 2, 2013)

Watching Russell Howard on DVD

Posted from my MS Surface


----------



## blade30p (Jan 2, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Do. Not. Post. In. OT. Without. 10. Posts
> 
> The Corner approves..
> That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!

Click to collapse



Lol, I like your style son...
..........

Smoking some stinky cheese, working my way thru S01 of Oz (again!)


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Lol, I like your style son...
> ..........
> 
> Smoking some stinky cheese, working my way thru S01 of Oz (again!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I've told you this already. Stop posting in Off-Topic without 10 posts.


----------



## crimson12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Buying wrapping paper so I can finally get around to wrapping the girlfriend's gifts in time for her coming home tomorrow. Waiting till the last minute always pays off, I got everything 80% off. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 3, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Buying wrapping paper so I can finally get around to wrapping the girlfriend's gifts in time for her coming home tomorrow. Waiting till the last minute always pays off, I got everything 80% off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well played. If you can pull the same thing off for V-Day you are a god among men.


I'm just shooting off the last of my bottle rockets. I gotta stop getting those bogo 144 packs.


----------



## blade30p (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Dude, I've told you this already. Stop posting in Off-Topic without 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Sorry what???
I have a few more than ten posts chief!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Sorry what???
> I have a few more than ten posts chief!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously. Get ten posts by helping someone in your device forum before posting in Off Topic. I'll have to report you as a 10 post spammer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Seriously. Get ten posts by helping someone in your device forum before posting in Off Topic. I'll have to report you as a 10 post spammer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Successful troll is successful

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Jan 3, 2013)

Geting my post count up...I hear this is the forum to raise your post count above 10

Samsung Galaxy SIII powered by CleanROM


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Smoking some stinky cheese

Click to collapse



A man after my own heart 

Just finished a blunt 10 mins ago, gots some munchies naow

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

Right now?
I'm imagining things.


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 3, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> A man after my own heart
> 
> Just finished a blunt 10 mins ago, gots some munchies naow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh my fellow gents...just burned some green crack. Yum yum yall tried any wax yet? 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Geting my post count up...I hear this is the forum to raise your post count above 10
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SIII powered by CleanROM

Click to collapse



Aaahhhhaaaahahaha

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

aaronrw said:


> Ahh my fellow gents...just burned some green crack. Yum yum yall tried any wax yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So. Many. Stoners. In. Here.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> So. Many. Stoners. In. Here.

Click to collapse



You.know.it


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 3, 2013)

Watching the Sugar Bowl...... lets go UF......

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 3, 2013)

Browsing for over 2 hours


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> So. Many. Amateur. Stoners. With. No. Discretion. In. Here.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 3, 2013)

At work making Eazy money 

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 3, 2013)

Posting a feedback on the buyer.

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imilleson (Jan 3, 2013)

Picking up General Tso's Chicken from New Dragon 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2013)

Drinking. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Picking up General Tso's Chicken from New Dragon
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love that stuff!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

Binking dreer...again...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Binking dreer...again...

Click to collapse



Tee Moo.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tee Moo.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



That's great...I say that all the time.


----------



## andrasandhi (Jan 3, 2013)

playing 'Dragon Nest'.....



> yes, i sent from my phone using Xda Premium, so what?

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Watching Spaceballs 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Watching The Office

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watching Spaceballs
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im surrounded by a$$holes!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 3, 2013)

Wondering which idiot decided on a 5 day workday, and if he's still around. If so, I want a word. 



Urahara said:


> Watching The Office

Click to collapse



UK or US? I find the original UK version a lot funnier  (double so these days... )


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im surrounded by a$$holes!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Agreed.

Right now I'm trying to take apart an iCrap in hope of fixing it, but xda is more important

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 3, 2013)

Drinking milk 

_leap before you think _


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Been on omegle for 1 hour and haven't found a decent random person to have a good convo with, I'm really bored 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 3, 2013)

Going to bed, good night everyone 

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Djatnet (Jan 3, 2013)

Having a nice coffee at a "esplanada" next to the sea...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Jan 3, 2013)

Just stayed up all night doing stuff to my recently boot loader unlocked, rooted, and aokp'd nexus 4. Ah, it feels so good to be rooted again

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 3, 2013)

Trying to improve my drawing skills while listening to Joe Hisaishi 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jan 3, 2013)

Waiting impatiently for 10pm so I can get back to my fav occupation- pro weed tester....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 3, 2013)

Eating BACON BACON BACON 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## YeledKaki (Jan 3, 2013)

seb_labine said:


> Eating BACON BACON BACON
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gentile!!

Sent from my awesome quad core potato!


----------



## -Falco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in a hardcore $100,000 tournament in Vegas. I'm in my break so checking what's good in OT

~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~
Phone: Samsung galaxy s2 t989
Rom: Jedi knight 6 4.0.4
Kernel: Jedi kernel 2
-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-
and you thought celebrities weren't smart. =P


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 3, 2013)

At work making big bucks 

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 3, 2013)

Replying to this post 

R'as Al Ghul is dead


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Testing out new tapatalk hd. Looks good!

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 4, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Replying to this post
> 
> R'as Al Ghul is dead

Click to collapse



You dont say o

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

The usual.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 4, 2013)

Getting over a break up.. Staying busy is helping 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Watching Arthur. The one with Dudley Moore. This movie is a classic. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 4, 2013)

Trying "Pimp My Rom" app! Best app ever ! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 4, 2013)

Doodling

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 4, 2013)

Trying to find a show to follow now that everything I watched has ended or is on hold.  (Doctor Who, Sherlock, Haven, Top Gear and Continuum are on hold. Merlin, Torchwood and Sanctuary have ended.. )

It's hard to find something with good characters that doesn't focus solely on said characters and their personal dramas, which is a typical Hollywood issue these days. 

BSG had a great setting (loved the old one) as did SG Universe, but good grief, enough with the personal drama and politics. 
Game of Thrones: Too much personal drama, _way_ too much porn. Ditto for pretty much all other shows in that line: Rome, Spartacus.. 
Elementary: No. Just no. That show is so far beyond ridiculous it's not even funny anymore. The BBC laughed at them, withdrawing their copyright lawsuit because they couldn't take the show seriously. That says it all.
Grimm: Decent, but got dull fast.


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 4, 2013)

Watching Rampage on Netflix.
Oh mam if I could pull something like that off.  Movie has some very good points...
Ya, I'm insane.

Sent via my Sosei "II" Bakedbean Iconia A100.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 4, 2013)

CWE.

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




justjackyl said:


> Oh mam if I could pull something like that off.

Click to collapse



Too soon. Definitely in poor taste. It hasn't even been a month since Newtown.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 4, 2013)

Waiting for this girl to call me back on skype. I think she left.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 4, 2013)

Transferring I love you beth cooper from the seedbox to my envy.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 4, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> Transferring I love you beth cooper from the seedbox to my envy.
> 
> Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









K, I get it. Might want to add some parentheses there. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 4, 2013)

Just bought a brand new glock 23 on the internet with my credit card.

Yolo? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## andrasandhi (Jan 4, 2013)

watching this now......




> yes, i sent from my phone using Xda Premium, so what?

Click to collapse


----------



## imilleson (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 4, 2013)

imilleson said:


> political_nonsense.jpg

Click to collapse



When you can make your argument in meme form its logic is obviously well thought out and in depth.


----------



## actmon (Jan 4, 2013)

Eating 2 mc chickens

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jager420 (Jan 4, 2013)

Reading this thread..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iKingoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Reading that topic.........................


----------



## imilleson (Jan 4, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> When you can make your argument in meme form its logic is obviously well thought out and in depth.

Click to collapse



Haha well if that makes the logic refutable, I'll put it in text form, "When has outlawing a substance or paraphernalia ever fixed anything? e.g. prohibition. Cartels rose to power and alcohol was anything but removed from the streets. Outlawing guns will not remove them from the streets"

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 4, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Haha well if that makes the logic refutable, I'll put it in text form, "When has outlawing a substance or paraphernalia ever fixed anything? e.g. prohibition. Cartels rose to power and alcohol was anything but removed from the streets. Outlawing guns will not remove them from the streets"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To bad political discussion is frowned upon in XDA (Including OT)

By frowned I mean not allowed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Jan 4, 2013)

About to check in on the biggest XDA debate currently being debated... Seeder 1.1

Samsung Galaxy SIII powered by CleanROM


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 4, 2013)

Just came from my friend's house. Now chatting with some other friends and listening them whining about their "sorrows"... Geez, I have bad days too but I always keep my mouth shut. I don't need this crap... Better stay silent.

Yeah, and apparentally my gf's chatting ith the guy I hate the most. God damn...


----------



## imilleson (Jan 4, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Just came from my friend's house. Now chatting with some other friends and listening them whining about their "sorrows"... Geez, I have bad days too but I always keep my mouth shut. I don't need this crap... Better stay silent.
> 
> Yeah, and apparentally my gf's chatting ith the guy I hate the most. God damn...

Click to collapse



That's sucks. Tell your pals to man up Lol. And tell your lady she better rethink her social life . 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 5, 2013)

Going to hit up gene & judes for lunch break.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 5, 2013)

Preparing to turn in for the night since It's almost 2 AM here. 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sitting at home trying to get as much info as possible about a couple of suburbs here where my friends live. Massive bushfires are threatening where they live.. 









Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

Orkane1989 said:


> Sitting at home trying to get as much info as possible about a couple of suburbs here where my friends live.
> Massive bushfires are threatening where they live..

Click to collapse



Reading about this in the news here.
Hope all will end up well.


----------



## jpom1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

i was actualy picking my nose when i read the thread title, im done now.

---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------

got the other one done now.


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

jpom1983 said:


> i was actualy picking my nose when i read the thread title, im done now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------
> 
> got the other one done now.

Click to collapse



Impressive fifth post!
You'll go a long way here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Impressive fifth post!
> You'll go a long way here.

Click to collapse



I kind of agree.  It had a beginning, middle, and an end.  Left me with no questions. :good:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

Waiting for the rugrats to come on 
Big kid at heart status 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm by a friend in house, can't sleep.
Waiting for next morning -.-

*6 am right now.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Waiting for the rugrats to come on
> Big kid at heart status
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Kid at heart?  Or do you mean single again?  I'm not making fun of you dude, cuz I saw you post about that yesterday.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Kid at heart?  Or do you mean single again?  I'm not making fun of you dude, cuz I saw you post about that yesterday.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Lol! It's all good Mr. Usual 
But you pulled my card.. It's a mixture of big kid at heart and single again.. Lol!! 


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Lol! It's all good Mr. Usual
> But you pulled my card.. It's a mixture of big kid at heart and single again.. Lol!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been through a few myself man, and I tend to deal with it(subconsciously of course) in similar ways.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just woke up. I'm tired of sleeping alone and my dog doesn't like sleeping with me. He rather sleep on the floor! Wtf? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

And yes.


The usual.:beer:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 5, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Just woke up. I'm tired of sleeping alone and my dog doesn't like sleeping with me. He rather sleep on the floor! Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sucks...  has he recently been recently been locked up?  im sorry...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Been through a few myself man, and I tend to deal with it(subconsciously of course) in similar ways.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Yeah man.. I'm not too beat over it... I just look at it like things happen for a reason.. 




-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Yeah man.. I'm not too beat over it... I just look at it like things happen for a reason..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's all you can do.  There's always good times to be had.  Right on man, glad you didn't get all butthurt when I brought it up because we haven't really chatted before. :high five:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im getting smahed...  up to 8 bars....  and plenty beer...  FTW!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Im getting smahed...  up to 8 bars....  and plenty beer...  FTW!!!

Click to collapse



That is great news!!! 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is great news!!!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I suppose...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's all you can do.  There's always good times to be had.  Right on man, glad you didn't get all butthurt when I brought it up because we haven't really chatted before. :high five:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Oh no.. I'm the same way.. I would have probably said the same thing to someone else lol.. Humor really does go a long way instead of getting butt hurt about a joke :high five:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Oh no.. I'm the same way.. I would have probably said the same thing to someone else lol.. Humor really does go a long way instead of getting butt hurt about a joke :high five:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Right?

I mean, if you don't find this funny, you're hopeless...






-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> sucks...  has he recently been recently been locked up?  im sorry...

Click to collapse



No. He just doesn't like sleeping with me! It hurts! It hurts! *crying*

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> No. He just doesn't like sleeping with me! It hurts! It hurts! *crying*
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sounds like he DOES like sleeping with you.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## mattkortej (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh yeah! Sitting on the crapper playing on my new note 10.1    you asked

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

mattkortej said:


> Oh yeah! Sitting on the crapper playing on my new note 10.1    you asked

Click to collapse



I didn't ask.


----------



## babiegurl36 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now that's just GROSS! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like he DOES like sleeping with you.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Thats even more GROSS! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 5, 2013)

babiegurl36 said:


> Now that's just GROSS!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He's spamming for 10 posts...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 5, 2013)

Making some corndogs while updating 2 roms

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## daventodd123 (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching Diners, Drive-Ins, and dives while getting extremely hungry. -.-

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching all theses post

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 5, 2013)

seb_labine said:


> Watching all theses post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Amusing isn't it

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> He's spamming for 10 posts...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



But mine was more gross.  What's my excuse?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 5, 2013)

Trying to understand a Mexican soap opera :what::what:

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But mine was more gross.  What's my excuse?

Click to collapse



Could it be spamming for 10,000 posts!?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Could it be spamming for 10,000 posts!?

Click to collapse



That was so last month...look again sir.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was so last month...look again sir.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



awwww
Don't make me look back thru this.
Already rolled back four pages.


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 5, 2013)

dropzeroc said:


> Amusing isn't it
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sure 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> awwww
> Don't make me look back thru this.
> Already rolled back four pages.

Click to collapse



Just click my profile, or if you're on PC, look at my post count on the left under my avatar.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just click my profile, or if you're on PC, look at my post count on the left under my avatar.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Dammnn 11000 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching the sugar bowl florida vs Louisville.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

seb_labine said:


> Dammnn 11000
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Honestly, most of my posts are 100% true.  60% of the time, it works every time.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Jan 5, 2013)

Laying in bed and veg out

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 5, 2013)

listening to Awolnation.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## terlikk (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching Metallica - Rock am Ring 2012


----------



## smileyanz (Jan 5, 2013)

terlikk said:


> Watching Metallica - Rock am Ring 2012

Click to collapse



Watched them at Wembley backing guns and roses!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 5, 2013)

Just test drove our new car: the Volvo V60 hybrid

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 5, 2013)

Thinking.... Trying to decide. Should I give in to temptation and eat the tiramisu in our ref, or should I just ignore it and watch berzerk (for the nth time) instead? Lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayk32 (Jan 5, 2013)

My Wife and I are driving back home after our trip to Ireland. I forgot how big the Irish side of the family is. Lol Anyway can't wait to go back!!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 5, 2013)

Testing out wizzed bean Rom on my bionic. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Slept by a my best friend, just back home.
Damn. I feel so ****ing lonely 
I don't want to be home. Its boring here.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 5, 2013)

Playing hockey outside  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## denpaz0r (Jan 5, 2013)

It was raining like hell here.
Spent the day by finding a stable ROM for my Ace.
Also found some new useful apps for the Nexus 7 I am getting soon


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching tv and Texting.. Thinking about ordering a pizza later on

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 5, 2013)

Just walked home from work. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper (Jan 5, 2013)

Taking a kit kat break 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight PACman PA


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Was bored, tried Omegle


:sly:
Isnt that great as expacted.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching the cotton bowl Oklahoma vs Texas a&m.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 Bionic using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jordanyme (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Was bored, tried Omegle
> View attachment 1620019
> :sly:
> Isnt that great as expacted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too with diff. app 



:screwy::what:


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jordanyme said:


> Me too with diff. app
> 
> View attachment 1620061
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD

Ps.
Found new flavour off trolling: Omegle xD







Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> xD
> 
> Ps.
> Found new flavour off trolling: Omegle xD
> ...

Click to collapse



I like to troll by saying I'm 81 f  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> xD
> 
> Ps.
> Found new flavour off trolling: Omegle xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you heard of failblog my friend. Plenty of omegle trolling going on over there. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know why, but I tried omegle moments ago and it was terrible. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 6, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> I don't know why, but I tried omegle moments ago and it was terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 XT875 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Care to elaborate? Were you getting trolled left and right?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 6, 2013)

In the mall, looking for a good set of IEM's.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got up. Didn't really sleep at all the whole night. It's 5:50AM. Going for a cruise ship voyage this morning with a few friends... Had to wake up early anyway. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Tachi91 (Jan 6, 2013)

Enjoying some music

I'm confused, W8 the Music App ...... Does it like mix your own library with the Xbox Music streaming?

Because.... Some of my songs are explicit and on the Music app their the parental friendly non-curse ones. Or how just now an advertisement just played from MY! Library. I don't have a music pass so there is no reason for this to happen.

Whatever, I feel exposed.


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 6, 2013)

Recovering from a bootloop...


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 6, 2013)

Trying to get helped on xda forums lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 6, 2013)

Eating pie 

Ra's al Ghul is dead


----------



## _Variable (Jan 6, 2013)

Just finished porting an email app

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084874


Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Getting the hell out of Dodge 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Getting the hell out of Dodge
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



YOLO!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished a little GUIDE about wifi error ! Take a look please  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2085009

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 6, 2013)

seb_labine said:


> Finished a little GUIDE about wifi error ! Take a look please  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2085009
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good start...


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jan 6, 2013)

Helping a coworker type up a wreck report. Gotta love redundancy.

Sent using my HTC EVO LTE and a magic wand


----------



## cmb3497 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sleeping. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



YODO too.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> YODO too.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Well, of course.  The leading cause of death is life. Pffft.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## CegaW (Jan 6, 2013)

Posting until reach 10 post.. then I can post in development section.. :/

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2013)

CegaW said:


> Posting until reach 10 post.. then I can post in development section.. :/
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

10-Post Warning

Bye.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 6, 2013)

CegaW said:


> Posting until reach 10 post.. then I can post in development section.. :/
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. Get out of ot, you're not allowed here.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> No. Get out of ot, you're not allowed here.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take it easy.  

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## andrasandhi (Jan 6, 2013)

CegaW said:


> Posting until reach 10 post.. then I can post in development section.. :/
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



....



> yes, i sent from my phone using Xda Premium, so what?

Click to collapse


----------



## tj_ona (Jan 6, 2013)

Trying to figure out why I woke up at 5am on a Sunday........

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 6, 2013)

CegaW said:


> Posting until reach 10 post.. then I can post in development section.. :/
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Made my day..
Not sure if stupid, or want to be banned! Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 6, 2013)

Doodling

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got up to go to work. First day back after a five weeks of family leave. It's going to be a ruff day. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 6, 2013)

Wondering where my relationship with my dream girl is going... 

*Question? Better go to   [Help Thread] by Deadly * 
-------------------------------------
Sent via a HyperBlasted SuperPhone!


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Squeezing anal glands.....yum
:unamused:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jan 6, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Squeezing anal glands.....yum
> :unamused:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I seriously hope your talking about your dog or cat & not yourself! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## CegaW (Jan 6, 2013)

Its 11.12 PM and Im still at my office.. :/

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 6, 2013)

Just finished watching Rurouni Kenshin (live action) still processing it lol. Did I like it or not?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 6, 2013)

Watching R.E Retribution.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## seabrook2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Trying to get Python3 scripts to execute on the PythonConsole app on N7


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CegaW (Jan 6, 2013)

Waiting for the next 10 minutes..

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 6, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Care to elaborate? Were you getting trolled left and right?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Every random person was asking if I was either :

Horny
Wanted to get rich
Gave me a random virus/ spyware link
ASL or just hi and then leave

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> Every random person was asking if I was either :
> 
> Horny
> Wanted to get rich
> ...

Click to collapse



My converstations:
T:M or F
M: M
Disconnected
90% of them. The others:
T:M or F
M: F
T: kik?
M: nope
Disconnected

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jasjeev4 (Jan 6, 2013)

Reading news for my phone 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 6, 2013)

Browsing xda and sitting outside 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 6, 2013)

Being sad because my holiday is over tomorrow  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 6, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Being sad because my holiday is over tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



HaHa


Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Jordanyme (Jan 7, 2013)

Bored and unable to sleep 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 7, 2013)

Doing laundry and watching college football  Arkansas state vs Kent state

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## salah_erosennin (Jan 7, 2013)

Well! Searching XDA and replying to this post! then I'll go to eat somthiiiiiing!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

salah_erosennin said:


> Well! Searching XDA and replying to this post! then I'll go to eat somthiiiiiing!

Click to collapse



Eat this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Nuvolaz (Jan 7, 2013)

Singing in the rain


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eat this.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



:thanks:







Nuvolaz said:


> Singing in the rain

Click to collapse



You just reached a new level of coolness 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## blade30p (Jan 7, 2013)

Working 6til2 & missing my baby terribly.  She lives jn Wales,  I live in bham, about 175 miles away 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 7, 2013)

Doodling, eating chips, watching tv 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 7, 2013)

Writing an internship report


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 7, 2013)

At school. Playing minesweeper... So boring. My gf just called and she's gone home because she's anguished for some reason. I texted her and asked what's going on and she said she wants to meet me when my class's finished... She said something about alcohol and cigarettes... I certainly had a few too many yesterday and bought cigarettes while I was drunk and smoked one today at school and she smelled it... I'm so fuc*ed. She was pissed(actually rather sad or something). 

Wish me luck guys...


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> At school. Playing minesweeper... So boring. My gf just called and she's gone home because she's anguished for some reason. I texted her and asked what's going on and she said she wants to meet me when my class's finished... She said something about alcohol and cigarettes... I certainly had a few too many yesterday and bought cigarettes while I was drunk and smoked one today at school and she smelled it... I'm so fuc*ed. She was pissed(actually rather sad or something).
> 
> Wish me luck guys...

Click to collapse



Best. Of. Luck.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> At school. Playing minesweeper... So boring. My gf just called and she's gone home because she's anguished for some reason. I texted her and asked what's going on and she said she wants to meet me when my class's finished... She said something about alcohol and cigarettes... I certainly had a few too many yesterday and bought cigarettes while I was drunk and smoked one today at school and she smelled it... I'm so fuc*ed. She was pissed(actually rather sad or something).
> 
> Wish me luck guys...

Click to collapse



Ouch. good luck.  (My advice: getting drunk and buying the cigarettes was both your choice, just tell her that, tell her it was your fault and you regret it. Try using 'I'm sorry' and 'you're right' a lot  Also, chocolates. (unless she's allergic or doesn't like them, of course). Just tell her you bought them to cheer her up.  )


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 7, 2013)

blade30p said:


> I seriously hope your talking about your dog or cat & not yourself!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah ....have had dogs all my life and this is a first for me.
Very very disgusting.... and we were blaming the female dog first for the nasty smells,  but turnd out the big guys ass was leaking ...wtf:what:
Oh and right now im rollin up a splif 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 7, 2013)

anyone up for some forza 4? gamertag: garland1999


----------



## Lostcats (Jan 7, 2013)

*?*

Loading Baked on ym TF300T and waiting on my Galaxy Note II stalking the postman


----------



## blade30p (Jan 7, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Yeah ....have had dogs all my life and this is a first for me.
> Very very disgusting.... and we were blaming the female dog first for the nasty smells,  but turnd out the big guys ass was leaking ...wtf:what:
> Oh and right now im rollin up a splif
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We had to do it to our little jack Russell terrorist.  She still hates me for it....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Ouch. good luck.  (My advice: getting drunk and buying the cigarettes was both your choice, just tell her that, tell her it was your fault and you regret it. Try using 'I'm sorry' and 'you're right' a lot  Also, chocolates. (unless she's allergic or doesn't like them, of course). Just tell her you bought them to cheer her up.  )

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks for the tips mate. It went fairly good though I had to promise I won't drink until the end of this month when she's coming over at our place... Darn... Well I guess I better have a break 
And she threw my cigs away. I'm better of without those... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Ouch. good luck.  (My advice: getting drunk and buying the cigarettes was both your choice, just tell her that, tell her it was your fault and you regret it. Try using 'I'm sorry' and 'you're right' a lot  Also, chocolates. (unless she's allergic or doesn't like them, of course). Just tell her you bought them to cheer her up.  )

Click to collapse



Flip that. She don't own you. If you wanna smoke in the house and don't have kids that's your prerogative. Same with alcohol. These women are out ta control nowadays.

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 508 modified by AJ


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 7, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Working 6til2 & missing my baby terribly.  She lives jn Wales,  I live in bham, about 175 miles away
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro. Mine lives in Greece at the moment, so its kinda messed.




ShadowLea said:


> Ouch. good luck.  (My advice: getting drunk and buying the cigarettes was both your choice, just tell her that, tell her it was your fault and you regret it. Try using 'I'm sorry' and 'you're right' a lot  Also, chocolates. (unless she's allergic or doesn't like them, of course). Just tell her you bought them to cheer her up.  )

Click to collapse



I agree apologise, say you messed up & buy her chocolates/or flowers, always helps in my opinion :thumbup:

Right now I'm rolling a joint, gonna Skype the GF before I sleep :thumbup:

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 7, 2013)

Testing out my bros new sprint lg optimus g.

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vader860 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuming mad 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah thanks for the tips mate. It went fairly good though I had to promise I won't drink until the end of this month when she's coming over at our place... Darn... Well I guess I better have a break
> And she threw my cigs away. I'm better of without those...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



How old are you? :sly:


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 8, 2013)

Just heard a dude on black ops 2 grading his daughters math homework. 

"Yes 4+4 is 7. Good job sweetie" 

Lol loved it

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kingofnice (Jan 8, 2013)

Listening to music and feeling like sht like most teens.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoking cheese b4 work 
Oh & watching S04 of OZ.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## YooDee (Jan 8, 2013)

on PC, stay on XDA Developers forum

and..installing new ROM on my device


----------



## zwantE (Jan 8, 2013)

tired at work


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 8, 2013)

Beer, Xda, g+, Planes Trains and Automobiles.  Life doesn't suck.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## bayustev (Jan 8, 2013)

Try porting gt-s5301 rom to gt-s5300:what:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 8, 2013)

cor4twenty said:


> Just heard a dude on black ops 2 grading his daughters math homework.
> 
> "Yes 4+4 is 7. Good job sweetie"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










blade30p said:


> Smoking cheese b4 work
> Oh & watching S04 of OZ.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice 
Like Blade, I'm rolling a joint, waiting for my friends at the bus stop

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## aclays (Jan 8, 2013)

devilctk said:


> writing my 1st post in XDA :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Getting my 10th post so I can post in the discussion thread for my current ROM lol


----------



## prawinn (Jan 8, 2013)

Watching tv

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 8, 2013)

devilctk said:


> writing my 1st post in XDA :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse











aclays said:


> Getting my 10th post so I can post in the discussion thread for my current ROM lol

Click to collapse



Are you two sure you want to admit doing this?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 8, 2013)

Drinking tea and wondering if that's a dead fly or a massive spider on the ceiling.  Hope it's a fly.


----------



## cyptik (Jan 8, 2013)

*Hmmm*

Well im trying to unbrick my ATT Fusion 2 ****s getting frusterating


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 8, 2013)

cyptik said:


> Well im trying to unbrick my ATT Fusion 2 ****s getting frusterating

Click to collapse



Whats the issue?


----------



## kyzn (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm at work. :silly:
Enjoying a hot cup of chocolate.


----------



## cyptik (Jan 8, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Whats the issue?

Click to collapse



Well i modded it the other day then last night messed with alot of options turned it off today and it dident turn back on so i tried to recovery by powering on and holding the vol up tried to format like that, that dident work so then ive been trying to fastboot flash some recovery's some system images anything i possibly can to get it to boot back up

when i turn it on right now it just stays at the AT&T Screen also now when i try and get it to recovery mode that doesnt even load so im pretty stuck right now enless i can find a factory image i can fastboot on the phone i think thats my only option enless you know something, thanks


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 8, 2013)

Studying for my geography exam... 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 8, 2013)

cyptik said:


> Well i modded it the other day then last night messed with alot of options turned it off today and it dident turn back on so i tried to recovery by powering on and holding the vol up tried to format like that, that dident work so then ive been trying to fastboot flash some recovery's some system images anything i possibly can to get it to boot back up
> 
> when i turn it on right now it just stays at the AT&T Screen also now when i try and get it to recovery mode that doesnt even load so im pretty stuck right now enless i can find a factory image i can fastboot on the phone i think thats my only option enless you know something, thanks

Click to collapse



I cant find any images...  try the recovery again, reset it, and wipe cache...


----------



## cyptik (Jan 8, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Whats the issue?

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> I cant find any images...  try the recovery again, reset it, and wipe cache...

Click to collapse



Yea i spent all day looking for images, i have tried doing recovery reset wiping cache everything i dont know wtf is wrong with it, its weird this has never happened to me before, i can usually always find a solution


----------



## Jacknino (Jan 8, 2013)

Im just sitting at work ... Nothing to do

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DavidIQ (Jan 8, 2013)

Just arrived at work...checking in on all the SWG for the HTC EVO LTE craziness from last night 

Just finished flashing SuperJelly.  Not sure I'm liking it just yet...might try something else in a bit but I need to look at the different mods they have for it first.


----------



## effibox (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoking while taking my bath.. Err.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ifti_a (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking progress on the nexus fiasco.....damn google

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortnon (Jan 8, 2013)

Installing a bunch of VM's to test out some database and web apps. Working at home until my new contract gets started.

Working on getting CM10.1 working to my liking on my Asus TF300t

Coffee  :silly:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

effibox said:


> Smoking while taking my bath.. Err..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



... While posting in OT to get 10 posts 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 8, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I know that feel bro. Mine lives in Greece at the moment, so its kinda messed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes i did. :beer:



Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 8, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Yes, yes i did. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol didn't think people actually pushed the button lol xD

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## blade30p (Jan 8, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lol didn't think people actually pushed the button lol xD
> 
> The Corner approves..
> That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> ...

Click to collapse



I know whats hidden behind it but I still push it every time 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## effibox (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes... And reading your text + reply it to get 10 post... Ahahaha! 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

effibox said:


> Yes... And reading your text + reply it to get 10 post... Ahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100

Click to collapse



Did you know you can quote posts too? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwantE (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Did you know you can quote posts too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



works nice


----------



## sniper (Jan 8, 2013)

Procrastinating.... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight   ?   PACman   ?   PA


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 8, 2013)

Driving around, delivering these stupid Amazon packages, wishing to be home sleeping.


----------



## scumie (Jan 8, 2013)

Posting to try and get 10 posts so I can post to the proper dev section on the proper ROM thread. The limitation doesn't make much sense to me but hey, your rules...
Hi by the way! 

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Did you know you can quote posts too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good tip! I wonder how many are just posting here just to be able to post on the proper forum.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 8, 2013)

scumie said:


> Posting to try and get 10 posts so I can post to the proper dev section on the proper ROM thread. The limitation doesn't make much sense to me but hey, your rules...
> Hi by the way!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You cannot post here. Users with less than 10 posts are supposed to use those 10 posts wisely for helping so you can list in the dev section. This is not the place to do so.

In short, gtfo OT. 

I hope you understand. Could someone report the post, I'm on tapatalk...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 8, 2013)

Eating lunch with my bro and mom

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 8, 2013)

cyptik said:


> Yea i spent all day looking for images, i have tried doing recovery reset wiping cache everything i dont know wtf is wrong with it, its weird this has never happened to me before, i can usually always find a solution

Click to collapse



Have you tried RUU'ing?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




race55 said:


> Have you tried RUU'ing?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you need any help btw, I'm just a PM away

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 8, 2013)

Being annoyed by all the Noobs that are using off-topic to get their 10 posts.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hehehe... right now... i can imagine myself as xda-owl...


----------



## huggs (Jan 8, 2013)

just got done with one of those long, drawn-out break-ups where she has to come over 15 times to 'see if she had more stuff here'.
now i'm hopping between here and FB, tryna set up a booty call with another chick i know who just got outta jail and making my daily contribution to the three word story :silly:


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 8, 2013)

scumie said:


> Posting to try and get 10 posts so I can .....
> 
> Good tip! I wonder how many are just posting here just to be able to post on the proper forum.

Click to collapse



Not me Im here for the gangbang :beer:


Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GappaX (Jan 8, 2013)

Just finished a victorious battle in WoT!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just finished watching bcs title game. What happened notre dame?

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orange_furball (Jan 9, 2013)

Catching up on CES news. So far nothing revolutionary in my mind. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Catching up on CES news. So far nothing revolutionary in my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Then you, sir, haven't seen the SmartFork.  I wish I was kidding.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Orange_furball (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Then you, sir, haven't seen the SmartFork.  I wish I was kidding.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse






There's something worthwhile.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 9, 2013)

Watching IT. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> View attachment 1629597
> 
> There's something worthwhile.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yeah, it was a head scratcher.  Almost as practical as a 4K TV.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Luis_GT (Jan 9, 2013)

Overclocking and benchmarking my desktop >_>


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 9, 2013)

Luis_GT said:


> Overclocking and benchmarking my desktop >_>

Click to collapse



Waw cool 

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

Luis_GT said:


> Overclocking and benchmarking my desktop >_>

Click to collapse



Don't over do it.  Real world results are where its at.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 9, 2013)

Luis_GT said:


> Overclocking and benchmarking my desktop >_>

Click to collapse



Don't overdo it okay? My friend fried his PC once. Don't ask how depressed he was.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Don't overdo it okay? My friend fried his PC once. Don't ask how depressed he was.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Um.  I just said that.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Don't overdo it okay? My friend fried his PC once. Don't ask how depressed he was.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow your friend is so cool.. i want to fried my pc to change the new one but i dont know 

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2013)

i ****ing HATE facebook >:C
I post things my little sister doesnt need to know, now she made a Facebook acount, and invited my. from my mother i MUST accept her.

GODDAMNED MUTHER****ER

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i ****ing HATE facebook >:C
> I post things my little sister doesnt need to know, now she made a Facebook acount, and invited my. from my mother i MUST accept her.
> 
> GODDAMNED MUTHER****ER
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete the request, it say it never came

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Delete the request, it say it never came
> 
> The Corner approves..
> That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't do that.
My mother watches my if i accepted it.
If my sister reports that im not or no longer her friend she takes away my laptop.

You know what???!  I QUIT FACEBOOK

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Um.  I just said that.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I know. Wanted to say so myself. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> I know. Wanted to say so myself.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking at some 9 gag posts. Here are some funny ones...

Sent using xda premium.


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 9, 2013)

Checking my emails.


----------



## Shree.bhagwat (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya reading this thread is the best n right ans 

If I hve helped you press the thanks button ...


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 9, 2013)

@ xsport getting my swole on.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> @ xsport getting my swole on.
> 
> Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In English please?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Splux (Jan 9, 2013)

Eating.

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 9, 2013)

So i let this girl borrow my tab for a few weeks, got it back today, in this state :crying:    :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## blade30p (Jan 9, 2013)

Dear god man!!! what on earth did you do to her to deserve that???

Thats some heavy ****!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 9, 2013)

blade30p said:


> Dear god man!!! what on earth did you do to her to deserve that???
> 
> Thats some heavy ****!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dunno. I honestly have not a single ****in clue  :crying:


----------



## epeereboom (Jan 9, 2013)

Listening to the new Dropkick Murphys. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 9, 2013)

trying to post comment regarding MIND CR Rom and my wi-fi turning off (been happening since 2.3) ..

still a noob and can't post so upping post count ..


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 9, 2013)

epeereboom said:


> Listening to the new Dropkick Murphys.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow man... Hi five! I was just listening to it! Awesome, isn't it? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 9, 2013)

Just received my case in the mail.. I'm a happy man right now 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 9, 2013)

Setting up a Wireless-AC bridge...  and fixing some food...


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 9, 2013)

Debating on if I should go outside in the cold to smoke a cigarette

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 5.1.1 modified by AJ


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Running a lug curve for my engineer. Easy money 

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## GedeWK (Jan 10, 2013)

Just waiting for the batteries runs out...

Sent from my MZ601 using xda premium


----------



## epeereboom (Jan 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Wow man... Hi five! I was just listening to it! Awesome, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



It is! 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 10, 2013)

Doing maths -_-

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 10, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Just received my case in the mail.. I'm a happy man right now
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Nice!  Is it a flip cover?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!  Is it a flip cover?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Thanks! & yeah it is.. Got it off ebay for 24..Really feels more expensive 

Don't you have a note 2?

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 10, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Thanks! & yeah it is.. Got it off ebay for 24..Really feels more expensive
> 
> Don't you have a note 2?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup!  I have the matching titanium grey slip cover on mine and love it!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 10, 2013)

Finished eating a pie 

Do you not know that friendship is magic?


----------



## Splux (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm on a bus home from school... and it's a slow bus 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tachi91 (Jan 10, 2013)

Splux said:


> I'm on a bus home from school... and it's a slow bus
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's 5am! What kind of school do you go to!?

lol yes I understand the hour differences... it was just funny to me :highfive:


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Jan 10, 2013)

Tachi91 said:


> It's 5am! What kind of school do you go to!?
> 
> lol yes I understand the hour differences... it was just funny to me :highfive:

Click to collapse



Its 3am here! He must be from another country lol!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## GuestD0701 (Jan 10, 2013)

Running some benchmarks using Asswax governor on my Evo lte.:sly: 



Sent from my EVO lte (PacMan rom w/Komodo kernel)


----------



## Kev_K (Jan 10, 2013)

uploading source to github


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Going to turn in and sleep.  Catch you guys later.

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nuvolaz (Jan 10, 2013)

Going around naked with open windows


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 10, 2013)

On the bus

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koizuma (Jan 10, 2013)

Just woke up, typing up my 666th post


----------



## JayR_Themer (Jan 10, 2013)

Posting in this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestD0701 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got rained out... Making a Margarita. :what:

Sent from my EVO lte (PacMan & Komodo)


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 10, 2013)

Playing AC3 on ps3 

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 10, 2013)

Koizuma said:


> Just woke up, typing up my 666th post

Click to collapse



The Devil! Lol

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Making my lunch for work, boiled eggs 

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pak-stars (Jan 10, 2013)

black ops 2

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 10, 2013)

pak-stars said:


> black ops 2
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What console?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 10, 2013)

Koizuma said:


> Just woke up, typing up my 666th post

Click to collapse



El Diablo 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## effibox (Jan 10, 2013)

Having my breakfast while reading local news from my phone

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 10, 2013)

'Nother CWE.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got home.. Time to raid the fridge 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Surfing this and the CM10.1 threads

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SaveMEH92 (Jan 11, 2013)

Watchint a fast rap video holy kow this guys good; 0

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

SaveMEH92 said:


> Watchint a fast rap video holy kow this guys good; 0
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But can he spell cow?


----------



## kevin2516 (Jan 11, 2013)

Admiring my Steelseries Siberia V2 Frost Blue's <3


----------



## kingofnice (Jan 11, 2013)

Getting better at Twitter! @hukel56

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

Chain-smoking to make up for it raining all day. My lungs love me and my heart is too lazy to attack me so it's all good.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 11, 2013)

In the man cave watching tv and set an alarm to go running in the morning..(trying to loose 20)..i'll be laughing in the am when I see I was funny for setting an alarm that early 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> In the man cave watching tv and set an alarm to go running in the morning..(trying to loose 20)..i'll be laughing in the am when I see I was funny for setting an alarm that early
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



You're gonna regret it.  Read this again tomorrow.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm hella drunk.
Problem?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm hella drunk.
> Problem?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. Wrong thread. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yes. Wrong thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope. I'm BD. I'll post where I want. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nope. I'm BD. I'll post where I want.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whatever. 
BG is a bit confusing for me now. I'll call you FMJ.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're gonna regret it.  Read this again tomorrow.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Wait.. What do you mean sir.. Kind of lost you lol

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nope. I'm BD. I'll post where I want.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds about right to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sounds about right to me! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night FMJ.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Wait.. What do you mean sir.. Kind of lost you lol
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Oh sorry...I meant exercise.  I always regret doing it.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh sorry...I meant exercise.  I always regret doing it.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Haha yeah might just go for a walk.... I ain't trying to impress anyone.. Lol.. As long as I'm moving

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 11, 2013)

Going to bed, good night everyone.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Haha yeah might just go for a walk.... I ain't trying to impress anyone.. Lol.. As long as I'm moving
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



That's where being a drummer serves a dual purpose.  Lots of rocking, lots of exercise.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, back on topic in off topic, I'm about to take my son for his first day of nursery school

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## kinfauns (Jan 11, 2013)

*Thread cleaned*

Those of you participating in that nonsense I just deleted need to relax.

Otherwise, if you want to carry the shame of getting an infraction in OT, you can let me know right in this thread.


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 11, 2013)

downloading new episode of The Office and pwning noobs on battlefield 3.

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.

---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------




kinfauns said:


> *Thread cleaned*
> 
> Those of you participating in that nonsense I just deleted need to relax.
> 
> Otherwise, if you want to carry the shame of getting an infraction in OT, you can let me know right in this thread.

Click to collapse



No. I'm good.
Sorry and thank you for the quick response and clean up.
I guess I won't poke fun at people.


Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## schlack30 (Jan 11, 2013)

checkout new cars


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 11, 2013)

About to play tetris... Man I'm hooked... Been playing it for a week at school.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 11, 2013)

Writing a report, 

Making a newsletter.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 11, 2013)

Feeling sad for my nexus 4 bought next month. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 11, 2013)

Following class. Almost off for the weekend  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm eating biscuits while viewing this thread.


----------



## Quickpaw (Jan 11, 2013)

*At work...*

Just started my day at work. Going to be a slow Friday here...I think I worked too hard during the week. Oh well, I'll spoil myself and get a small pizza from around the corner for lunch (small thin crust with chicken, bacon, and chipotle). Yay for Waldy's!

Also, I keep looking at my GS3 to see if I can get GPS to work off of Synergy .169. Hopefully the battery will get me through the day.


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got out of the doc. Found out my gf isn't prego 

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> Just got out of the doc. Found out my gf isn't prego
> 
> Sent from Land Of Ooo.

Click to collapse



Congrats?  Maybe try contraceptives if you're really worried about it.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Congrats?  Maybe try contraceptives if you're really worried about it.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



^THIS^

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 11, 2013)

[/COLOR]





Galaxysm said:


> Just got out of the doc. Found out my gf isn't prego
> 
> Sent from Land Of Ooo.

Click to collapse



That's good.
I recently found out my g/f wasn't Ragu.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just finished getting my swole on @xsport.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> That's good.
> I recently found out my g/f wasn't Ragu.

Click to collapse



Took you that long to figure it out? You must be an engineer.


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 11, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Took you that long to figure it out? You must be an engineer.

Click to collapse



prego...
ragu...
*sighs*

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 11, 2013)

Its 1:15AM and I'm studying. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icybluetooth (Jan 11, 2013)

Eating lunch now.


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 11, 2013)

battlefield3! 

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 11, 2013)

Just talked to the girl who destroyed my tablet, apparently she put in on the roof of a friends car and they drove off, tablet dropped on the road, went to go pick it up... WHAM a truck drives straight over it..  :crying:


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> Just talked to the girl who destroyed my tablet, apparently she put in on the roof of a friends car and they drove off, tablet dropped on the road, went to go pick it up... WHAM a truck drives straight over it..  :crying:

Click to collapse



Is she blonde?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> Just talked to the girl who destroyed my tablet, apparently she put in on the roof of a friends car and they drove off, tablet dropped on the road, went to go pick it up... WHAM a truck drives straight over it..  :crying:

Click to collapse



Did you tell her thanks for the heads-up and / or replacement?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 11, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Is she blonde?

Click to collapse



She is, actually :silly:



Quasimodem said:


> Did you tell her thanks for the heads-up and / or replacement?

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks for the heads-up, but no replacement....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> She is, actually :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks for the heads-up, but no replacement....

Click to collapse



Was being sarcastic towards her...  Buncha crap man...  she didn't tell you beforehand...  She's obligated to replace your tab, yet she probably won't...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Was being sarcastic towards her...  Buncha crap man...  she didn't tell you beforehand...  She's obligated to replace your tab, yet she probably won't...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a civil case in the making 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## huggs (Jan 11, 2013)

It's 4:20


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 11, 2013)

Waiting on my engineers, easy money tonight 

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 11, 2013)

Motivating myself to eat...


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 11, 2013)

Listening to Jeff Wayne's War Of The Worlds on my Nexus 7 while watching my missus on Just Dance 4

Sent from my Stock Nexus 7 with XDA Premium


----------



## javiast (Jan 11, 2013)

Eating Popcorn


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 11, 2013)

In the garage just sitting and having a beer.. Just got done working on my motorcycle 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Was being sarcastic towards her...  Buncha crap man...  she didn't tell you beforehand...  She's obligated to replace your tab, yet she probably won't...

Click to collapse



I know... life's complicated


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 12, 2013)

Trying to close out some of the 100+ browser windows/tabs I have open! YIKES!!!!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Stealth111 said:


> Trying to close out some of the 100+ pron browser windows/tabs I have open! YIKES!!!!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Sitting on the front porch watching it rain.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2013)

Listening to Pandora radio.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sitting on the front porch watching it rain.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's raining there too? It's been raining here in Ohio all day. 60° in January. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's raining there too? It's been raining here in Ohio all day. 60° in January.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



It was all day but died down now. It was 68° here. Supposed to rain tomorrow also. 

Now I'm taking apart my drums and cleaning them. This is going to take awhile.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It was all day but died down now. It was 68° here. Supposed to rain tomorrow also.
> 
> Now I'm taking apart my drums and cleaning them. This is going to take awhile..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it weren't raining, I would've gone running. Haven't done that for months. Well, actually, I ran a mile today and realized that I started to feel tired!  I have a lot training to do for summer!

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's raining there too? It's been raining here in Ohio all day. 60° in January.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Was raining here as well for a bit. Melted away a bunch of the snow


----------



## lepleinmonty (Jan 12, 2013)

Ordering takeout at Panda Express  

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Was raining here as well for a bit. Melted away a bunch of the snow

Click to collapse



There are a few patches of snow left. But not enough to snowy mobile. I did drive my dad's car though. I taught myself hills with a stick shift car.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's raining there too? It's been raining here in Ohio all day. 60° in January.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



yep. not much in big island, Ohio.  all the snow melted,  my yards flooded  
better keep an eye on the sump pump.

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 12, 2013)

Watching top gear.

Sent from my Eclipse ICS BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## good4y0u (Jan 12, 2013)

Playing Dota2 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 12, 2013)

Converting my CD Audio music to Flac. Lossless FTW!

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## mesadbal (Jan 12, 2013)

Waiting for x.Silencer's new AtoMic GB Rom

Tapatalk Sağ Olsun, Bizim Arc S'e Yardımcı Oluyor..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Converting my CD Audio music to Flac. Lossless FTW!
> 
> ________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD

Click to collapse



Converting severely compressed music to an uncompressed format?  Do you realize how pointless that is?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Converting severely compressed music to an uncompressed format?  Do you realize how pointless that is?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Don't waste your time on a lost cause

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't waste your time on a lost cause
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I feel like going all Quasi on it. Lol

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I feel like going all Quasi on it. Lol
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I wonder if a "GTFO" will work here 

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I wonder if a "GTFO" will work here
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



There's only one way to find out.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




Fulaeetoy said:


> Converting my CD Audio music to Flac. Lossless FTW!
> 
> ________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD

Click to collapse



GTFO.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good to see it kept original with the GTFO 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's only one way to find out.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How I miss the thanks button at times like these

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good to see it kept original with the GTFO
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Hey stranger.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey stranger.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Hey man. How's it going?

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey man. How's it going?
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Fantasmic.  Just doing my ot thing.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fantasmic.  Just doing my ot thing.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I'm surprised you're not doing the usual as well

I must be on xda too much when I know what that consists of lol 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## sniper (Jan 12, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> I'm surprised you're not doing the usual as well
> 
> I must be on xda too much when I know what that consists of lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, you can't have too much XDA 

I'm about to go to sleep because I just finished a new build of PACman 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight   ?   PACman   ?   PA


----------



## lorevo (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm studying guys
:crying:


----------



## dacuyancarlo (Jan 12, 2013)

lorevo said:


> I'm studying guys
> :crying:

Click to collapse



Wish you luck there!

I'm just reading reviews about smartphones (as I planned to buy one soon), would you prefer any? It might help me :3


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 12, 2013)

dacuyancarlo said:


> Wish you luck there!
> 
> I'm just reading reviews about smartphones (as I planned to buy one soon), would you prefer any? It might help me :3

Click to collapse



Xperia z or Nexus 4.


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 12, 2013)

Watching Dual Survival

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 12, 2013)

Playing c.h.a.o.s tournament hd.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## dacuyancarlo (Jan 12, 2013)

race55 said:


> Xperia z or Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z? I am not a fan of Sony and their Xperia's but I will take a look. Nexus 4 might be a good option too. :good:


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 12, 2013)

Downloading roms, reading various forums and playing tetris. Yeah, what a nerd I am these days... Gonna bounce to my gfs house soon. Maybe I'll make some coffee in a minute...


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 12, 2013)

Eating


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 12, 2013)

dacuyancarlo said:


> Xperia Z? I am not a fan of Sony and their Xperia's but I will take a look. Nexus 4 might be a good option too. :good:

Click to collapse



I also hated xperia's until i played with the S. That changed everything. Plus sony was OEM of teh year here on xda


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Writing a letter to Vodafone to attempt to get them to take me to court.
I doubt it will happen though #_-

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Writing a letter to Vodafone to attempt to get them to take me to court.
> I doubt it will happen though #_-
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Y. What did vodafone to do u. Go EE.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y. What did vodafone to do u. Go EE.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



They keep sending me letters saying they'll bring debt collectors to my door or take me to court because I didn't pay my contract, but they haven't took it any further than that.
I'm getting annoyed with the letters so I actually want them to take me to court so I can beat them.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> They keep sending me letters saying they'll bring debt collectors to my door or take me to court because I didn't pay my contract, but they haven't took it any further than that.
> I'm getting annoyed with the letters so I actually want them to take me to court so I can beat them.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Tell ofcom

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> They keep sending me letters saying they'll bring debt collectors to my door or take me to court because I didn't pay my contract, but they haven't took it any further than that.
> I'm getting annoyed with the letters so I actually want them to take me to court so I can beat them.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Whoa! Why u didnt pay ur contract? And why the F.ck would u go to court?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Tell ofcom
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm writing to them first to see if they'll actually have anything to say for themselves 


batman38102 said:


> Whoa! Why u didnt pay ur contract? And why the F.ck would u go to court?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They weren't providing me with the service I was paying for so I refuses to pay.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm writing to them first to see if they'll actually have anything to say for themselves
> 
> They weren't providing me with the service I was paying for so I refuses to pay.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Thats peek man

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Thats peek man
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Dafuq does peek mean?
I can now tell I'm getting old :what:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dafuq does peek mean?
> I can now tell I'm getting old :what:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



It means the peak of mountain sad.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> It means the peak of mountain sad.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



When did people stop using the English language? Lol

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

Since the year of 2000(a guess.)

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Since the year of 2000(a guess.)
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Bad times though when I'm 19 and can't understand all these new words people use 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bad times though when I'm 19 and can't understand all these new words people use
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Im 13. I wouldnt say ur old.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## delpiero223 (Jan 12, 2013)

Konfiguring my New Defy for skiing holidays

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex_R3CONN3R (Jan 12, 2013)

Stalking delpiero 

Gruß Alex
__________
SERVICE TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bad times though when I'm 19 and can't understand all these new words people use
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Eh. I'm 15. I don't understand half this crap. Most of this nonsense is due to stupidity. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## imilleson (Jan 12, 2013)

Setting up my sons birthday party. Avengers theme of course lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## IronSerif (Jan 12, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Setting up my sons birthday party. Avengers theme of course lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Getting ready to fire up the grill for the Ravens game!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Eh. I'm 15. I don't understand half this crap. Most of this nonsense is due to stupidity.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



That aswell as the fact that most kids these days seem to feel the needs to fit into a certain group of people; indie, chav, Goth, punk etc. That then makes them think they have to say certain things just to fit in.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 12, 2013)

Cleaning the garage. Feels like 65° here in Ohio today!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2013)

Sitting in the park.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sitting in the park.

Click to collapse



Nice spot, hope it's peacfull

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## stratoll (Jan 12, 2013)

watching football
to be clear, european football not american
la liga to be exact
barcelona if you lot must insist on knowing


----------



## mattkortej (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh common, you dont sit on the toilet and text? If you don't you are wierd in my book

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Eh. I'm 15. I don't understand half this crap. Most of this nonsense is due to stupidity.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



U calling me stupid.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## kernelle (Jan 12, 2013)

All this anger guys, smoke some weed bro

Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 12, 2013)

kernelle said:


> All this anger guys, smoke some weed bro
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U calling me stupid.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Now why on earth would anyone call you stupid? 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## aaronrw (Jan 12, 2013)

kernelle said:


> All this anger guys, smoke some weed bro
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup then munch the fuq out and laugh at each other. Works every time

sentfromybrain


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 12, 2013)

Playing  'contre jour' ...wow
Not  many things can pull me away from eq. Props to  the devs of this game

Highly recomend. emphasis on the highly part lol



kernelle said:


> All this anger guys, smoke some weed bro
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1234 

:thumbup:


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 12, 2013)

Troubleshooting a stock browser bug...


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

kernelle said:


> All this anger guys, smoke some weed bro
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. Smoke doesn't belong in my lungs and its going to stay out of my lungs.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> No. Smoke doesn't belong in my lungs and its going to stay out of my lungs.

Click to collapse



Agreed! Drugs are bad, m'kay? 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## LavLab (Jan 12, 2013)

Making experimental electronic music...

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That aswell as the fact that most kids these days seem to feel the needs to fit into a certain group of people; indie, chav, Goth, punk etc. That then makes them think they have to say certain things just to fit in.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Agreed. Everyone now tries to fit into a certain group or sterotype. But I'm just fuqed up anyway so I'm in my own category lol 


aaronrw said:


> Yup then munch the fuq out and laugh at each other. Works every time
> 
> sentfromybrain

Click to collapse



+420
Best part of the high is just laughing with your friends and munching. Good times :thumbup:

The Corner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 13, 2013)

Downloading Trap God
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 13, 2013)

At Palomar waiting for my bro and then hitting up rebel bar for my buddies bday.

Sent from my Eclipse ICS  BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 13, 2013)

Just got done blasting on a coat of spray.. Probably put one more on after 15 mins 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 13, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Just got done blasting on a coat of spray.. Probably put one more on after 15 mins
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Noice!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Noice!

Click to collapse



Haha thanks man! 

Hope the rest results turn out good.. Put alot of time into the prep work so it would go right 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 13, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Haha thanks man!
> 
> Hope the rest results turn out good.. Put alot of time into the prep work so it would go right
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done one extensive PC mod sofar, so I know what you mean.  (yeah,I was late to the modding scene ,but no stranger to tools and what not)


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 13, 2013)

Taking a dump and sobering up.

Sent from my Eclipse ICS BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 13, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> Taking a dump and sobering up.
> 
> Sent from my Eclipse ICS BIONIC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 13, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> Taking a dump and sobering up.
> 
> Sent from my Eclipse ICS BIONIC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bet you never clean your phone with disinfectant. Have fun getting:

Conjunctivitis 
Dysentery 
Salmonella 

And many more!


----------



## Ratata82 (Jan 13, 2013)

Laying in my bed with my 10 months old baby, who apparently thinks that my tattoo on my back shouldn't be there, so he is trying to get it off, by hitting/scratching on it. Thank you my son, it is really appreciated 

Sendt fra min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ratata82 said:


> Laying in my bed with my 10 months old baby, who apparently thinks that my tattoo on my back shouldn't be there, so he is trying to get it off, by hitting/scratching on it. Thank you my son, it is really appreciated
> 
> Sendt fra min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Hahahaha 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 13, 2013)

Having a break, Eating shawarma. 

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Jan 13, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Having a break, Eating shawarma.
> 
> ________________________________________
> Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD

Click to collapse



Trying to get to sleep... Wondering what the hell "shawarma" is and what it might taste like...

GalaxyMOD spilled Ink on my MultiWindows


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

mattkortej said:


> Oh common, you dont sit on the toilet and text? If you don't you are wierd in my book
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok, im weird.

Sent from my sending thing..

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Trying to get to sleep... Wondering what the hell "shawarma" is and what it might taste like...
> 
> GalaxyMOD spilled Ink on my MultiWindows

Click to collapse



Its some kinda meat, it tastes great.






Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2013)

On the board (dispatching)
Jumping back and forth between here and hofo
Thinking about what I'm going to do next......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> On the board (dispatching)
> Jumping back and forth between here and hofo
> Thinking about what I'm going to do next......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What do you do for a living?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 13, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What do you do for a living?
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1

Click to collapse



I'm the general manager/ head dispatcher for a cab/limo co. that has four companies in three locations. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 13, 2013)

Laying in bed waiting forbad phone call from the "Overly Attached" GF.

Also listening to Hollywood undead.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 13, 2013)

@Portilos after church to get my grub on.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 13, 2013)

Searching for some cheapo phone on ebay.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## dabeez98 (Jan 13, 2013)

Drinking monster energy and playing cod 2

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lying in bed.
Just finished playing IL 2 1946.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 14, 2013)

@ loumalnatis getting my pizza on.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 14, 2013)

Watching Ultraman. Very cheesy, I know. But it reminds me so much of my childhood

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## robogoflow (Jan 14, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to change my on screen navigation keys red while watching The Big Bang Theory ondemand.

Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 14, 2013)

Being in class.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 14, 2013)

At math class. I got my laptop and phone on my desk. Definitely not a good idea. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## shishircoolin (Jan 14, 2013)

Chatting on Facebook, also going through my mails.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 14, 2013)

Updating ROMs

((team420))


----------



## imilleson (Jan 14, 2013)

Freezing 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## simplegamesstudio (Jan 14, 2013)

drink beer :laugh::good:


----------



## jj_95nano (Jan 14, 2013)

... I'm making life sized paper models of the Xperia Z and the Galaxy Note 2... Just to see how big they are, and also to feel like a 3 year old playing with paper phones 
Here's what i made :


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 14, 2013)

jj_95nano said:


> ... I'm making life sized paper models of the Xperia Z and the Galaxy Note 2... Just to see how big they are, and also to feel like a 3 year old playing with paper phones
> Here's what i made :
> View attachment 1644587
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wouldn't a tape measure have been easier?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## LavLab (Jan 14, 2013)

Clocked in.. ..

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got done helping my grandma grocery shop.. The weather is decent outside for once this week 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Zebeto (Jan 14, 2013)

Trying to sleep... lool


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 14, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Just got done helping my grandma grocery shop.. The weather is decent outside for once this week
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Missing mine atm after reading this.
Cherish every moment...


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 14, 2013)

Waiting for a text from my gf... I think she's fallen asleep... I shouldn't be awake anymore and I'm tired as hell... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## TopoMonko (Jan 14, 2013)

i'm watching tv


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 14, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Just got done blasting on a coat of spray.. Probably put one more on after 15 mins
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



This right here....its really nice 

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 14, 2013)

Been talking to my GF for the past hour and finished writing my Guide for my device. Missing my GF like crazy right now  (she's in Greece)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 14, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Been talking to my GF for the past hour and finished writing my Guide for my device. Missing my GF like crazy right now  (she's in Greece)
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1

Click to collapse



If you need someone to talk with, im just a pm away 


Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> If you need someone to talk with, im just a pm away
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Coulld have sworn that was my line at some point.. 
Thanks for the offer, might take you up on it some time :thumbup:

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2013)

Trying to take a nap. It isn't working.


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 14, 2013)

Worrying about the exam an hour later. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 14, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Worrying about the exam an hour later.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Good luck in your exam. 

I'm at work tonight, another day in paradise and easy money 

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 14, 2013)

Listening to Tech N9ne

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lukiqq (Jan 14, 2013)

Sleeping ^^


----------



## SeanK_ (Jan 15, 2013)

Talking to a friend on Skype, and to a girl I like. :laugh:


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 15, 2013)

Watching Californication Season 6 Episode 1.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## imilleson (Jan 15, 2013)

Driving home

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 15, 2013)

@ zenwhich for dinner.

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meaien (Jan 15, 2013)

*posting*

increasing my post count so i can post a thank you on the rom thread im using


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 15, 2013)

Watching Catfish. Warning: there are no girls on the internet!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 15, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> Watching Catfish. Warning: there are no girls on the internet!

Click to collapse



I Just got done watching that.. I felt so awkward lol


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just finished watching Resident Evil. That is the only film which will sh*t me up every time I watch it :S

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## WowXDArocks (Jan 15, 2013)

*WHAT are you doing!!*

 Wow, whoever took the pic of snow and said driving ... Wow LOL,  
About to fall asleep but I keep reading this forum.


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 15, 2013)

Just woke up and not sure what to do. Atm I'm watching Grey's Anatomy on Netflix with the girl, and our "fur child."


(we can't have children) 
Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 15, 2013)

Stuck  in a snow-induced traffic jam 

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jj_95nano (Jan 15, 2013)

imilleson said:


> View attachment 1645664
> Driving home
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Taking pictures while driving...  Badass

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

Studying for English exam.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 15, 2013)

imilleson said:


> View attachment 1645664
> Driving home
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bugatti?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 15, 2013)

Just put on fresh screen protector! Got 2 left over! Ordered 5 pack got it right on 3rd one! Good stuff

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 5.1.1 modified by AJ


----------



## hemantshah3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Learning swaping in c++

Send form my GT-P31XX Using Sungsonic HD,
Hit THANKS If I helped You, 
Hitting thanks won't cost You A Penny!!!!!
Visit my blog for more info
http://tipsandroot.blogspot.in


----------



## EvilMonster (Jan 15, 2013)

Learning  Physichs for exam, watching "Scrubs" 3d time ^_^


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 15, 2013)

EvilMonster said:


> Learning Physics for exam

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 15, 2013)

Rooting my mom's phone for her.. I have a feeling I'm going to regret this 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Jan 16, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Rooting my mom's phone for her.. I have a feeling I'm going to regret this
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Rooted my 70 year old dad's S3 last week... Next day I had to restore his nand and chastise him for deleting system files =)


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 16, 2013)

vanisleguy1976 said:


> Rooted my 70 year old dad's S3 last week... Next day I had to restore his nand and chastise him for deleting system files =)

Click to collapse



Wow...you have a 70 year old S3? Vintage man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Downloading a new ROM and Kernel for my Note II.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thinking..
Isnt this very lucky?
I was thinking about how i got my phone
Xperia ARC S.
A friend got an iphone 4, and told me hes arc s was ****, so he sold it to me for only €30 xD
So funny this arc s is actualy 400 mhz faster, and has bigger screen.

But he's no longer my friend.
He became an extreme iSheep, and a very serious nerd.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 16, 2013)

Watching top gear and going to bed.

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 16, 2013)

vanisleguy1976 said:


> Rooted my 70 year old dad's S3 last week... Next day I had to restore his nand and chastise him for deleting system files =)

Click to collapse



Lol still better than my dad.
Literally brand spanking new Nexus 4 (right out of the box, I rooted it straight away for him). 4 hours later I get a phone call from his landline 'Son my phone won't start up now, the hell?'
Turns out he deleted systemui.apk thinking it was a virus. Luckily I made a nand for him before leaving (first time I've done a nand in months lol)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## robogoflow (Jan 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thinking..
> Isnt this very lucky?
> I was thinking about how i got my phone
> Xperia ARC S.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is XDA aren't we all nerds?

Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!


----------



## Fzee (Jan 16, 2013)

robogoflow said:


> This is XDA aren't we all nerds?
> 
> Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!

Click to collapse



If you meant by nerd,a geeky guy who sits on the computer all day and wear braces,im afraid im not one of them ..We obviously have a life 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## kernelle (Jan 16, 2013)

True

Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

Going to sleep


----------



## Fzee (Jan 16, 2013)

Doing homework...-_-

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 16, 2013)

Studying.... :banghead:

-Tyr Fifteen
*My name is Win, and I defeat all of you.*


----------



## jj_95nano (Jan 16, 2013)

Fzee said:


> If you meant by nerd,a geeky guy who sits on the computer all day and wear braces,im afraid im not one of them ..We obviously have a life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wear braces and I'm sooo offended... But I'm not a nerd LOL 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dazza9075 (Jan 16, 2013)

I really " should" be working... Just can't be added today  

Sent from my SGH-i937 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Fzee said:


> If you meant by nerd,a geeky guy who sits on the computer all day and wear braces,im afraid im not one of them ..We obviously have a life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Geek an proud! No need to be ashamed 

Sent from my SGH-i937 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fzee (Jan 16, 2013)

Srry if i offended anyone..I respect everyone no matter who they are 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 16, 2013)

On the bus on the way to school. With a hot mystery lady sitting next to me. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ask her name, after she tells you tell her that you'd like her to know she looks stunning today. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




Arisenhavok91 said:


> Ask her name, after she tells you tell her that you'd like her to know she looks stunning today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Forgot to add... Logging into diablo 3 now. Game id iamhavok91#1483

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2013)

robogoflow said:


> This is XDA aren't we all nerds?
> 
> Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!

Click to collapse



No, i mean perfectly following the rules everywere.
Not talking in the classroom, even telling the teacher is his very best friend is talking, checking homework of other classmate, constantly correcting others, saying jokes are unrealistic..
Thats how he lost all his friends.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

AndroidDevGru said:


> Posting useless stuff on XDA because I'm not aloud yet to do what I'm here for according to the forum rules.

Click to collapse



We have noticed :banghead:

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 16, 2013)

@xsport getting my swole on.

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

Studying for exams :banghead::banghead:


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 16, 2013)

Drinking away my sadness. 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 16, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Studying for exams :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro. Just about to get of my lazy behind and study myself. 


lars1216 said:


> Drinking away my sadness.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey what's up buddy? If you need someone I'm a PM away :thumbup:

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 16, 2013)

Trying to f..king learn how to compile. But get a lot error when i install java sdk


Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just got rejected by the girl I love . Im alright though, have some IRL friends to talk to (which is in my opinion a bit nicer, no offence ) thanks for the offer though :thumbup: lots of nice people here on xda that are ready to help you with things  :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 16, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Just got rejected by the girl I love . Im alright though, have some IRL friends to talk to (which is in my opinion a bit nicer, no offence ) thanks for the offer though :thumbup: lots of nice people here on xda that are ready to help you with things  :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



That sucks..
No offense taken, some people prefer to talk to others that don't know the situation and can give a fresh peespective

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 16, 2013)

yeah i know, an online friend of mine has the same. everyone is different


----------



## fedevd (Jan 16, 2013)

Going back to work. On Argentinian route now:






















..zapatalk..


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 16, 2013)

@ jimmy johns getting my grub after working out and then heading to work.

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 16, 2013)

Realizing, I made my coffee WAY to strong! ! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im a bit worried.
My best friend came to school today telling me he has heartbeat faults.
Is this bad? Should i worry?
I know he has healthy problems, (pretty lot) and i am not the one you need to have when something goes wrong.
Dont know what my reaction will be when he gets an asthmatic attack 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im a bit worried.
> My best friend came to school today telling me he has heartbeat faults.
> Is this bad? Should i worry?
> I know he has healthy problems, (pretty lot) and i am not the one you need to have when something goes wrong.
> ...

Click to collapse



My best friend also has heart problems. It can be pretty damn serious. You shouldn't be to worried about him, just be careful with him around and don't go do crazy stuff. My friend almost died when he had a heart attack during tennis a few months ago. He's fine now though.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2013)

race55 said:


> My best friend also has heart problems. It can be pretty damn serious. You shouldn't be to worried about him, just be careful with him around and don't go do crazy stuff. My friend almost died when he had a heart attack during tennis a few months ago. He's fine now though.

Click to collapse



Well crap! Thankgod he's alive.
The only thing i have to deal with is an eye problem, i can only see 100 metres in distance, furder is just foggy and misty.
Like short render distance on minecraft.
But that isnt really a problem, as my phone's screen is no 100 metres away. 

Its just so silly if you hear what my friend has.
So much.... Already at 13 year age 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Studying Basic Electrical Engineering 

Sent from my GT-5670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eltavo021587 (Jan 17, 2013)

Watching kardashians lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

Trying to decide which ROM I should go for


----------



## cashyftw (Jan 17, 2013)

Uhhhh, yeah, no.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 17, 2013)

cashyftw said:


> Doing accounting homework, and trying not to fap -___-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting us know :what::what: lol! 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 17, 2013)

Being sick 

Sent from my N4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

cashyftw said:


> Doing accounting homework, and trying not to fap -___-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



Are you jRiot's son by any chance?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you jRiot's son by any chance?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Made my day :thumbup:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Fzee (Jan 17, 2013)

Taking a dump
LIKE A BOSS
Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## kernelle (Jan 17, 2013)

Meet a giant fish LIKE A BOSS

Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just arrived at school thinking class starts at 08:45 AM. Only to find out that it starts at 11:15 AM

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Fzee (Jan 17, 2013)

My school starts 7.15am till 2pm everyday..And now is 3.57pm

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you jRiot's son by any chance?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Rofl! Thank God, no. Cashy has made numerous posts about his self pleasuring in many threads.  I've got $ down that he ends up on the "list" within 10 years.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl! Thank God, no. Cashy has made numerous posts about his self pleasuring in many threads.  I've got $ down that he ends up on the "list" within 10 days.

Click to collapse



ftfy.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

Waiting for the bus

see my app sig at your own risk :


*sent from my W8  running on   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Fzee (Jan 17, 2013)

Just ended maths tuition class 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Jan 17, 2013)

Cooking breakfast 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## nicola1989 (Jan 17, 2013)

Re start to work... 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Reported 

_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 17, 2013)

Studying Chanserv commands (mode too)....




So
Many
Commands


----------



## Fzee (Jan 17, 2013)

Using UOT Kitchen for the first time  
I think im suppossed to wait for my theme i guess???

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Rio97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Searching XDA :laugh:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 17, 2013)

Got a terrific headache. Need to take a nap.

_________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Philhy (Jan 17, 2013)

I'am learning for exams.
I've 6 exams at first and second week of february  
All students in Germany are at time of crisis, now :laugh:


----------



## Fzee (Jan 17, 2013)

Philhy said:


> I'am learning for exams.
> I've 6 exams at first and second week of february
> All students in Germany are at time of crisis, now :laugh:

Click to collapse



Good luck Germany 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Watching Dangerous Encounters on NAT GEO 

Sent from Sending thing


----------



## imilleson (Jan 17, 2013)

Playing with anthrax kernel - so far really good battery + speed




Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 17, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Playing with anthrax kernel - so far really good battery + speed
> 
> View attachment 1653112
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ha funny ..... i just got done listening too Amoung the Living by Anthrax


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

Writing a guide to help n00bs


----------



## cashyftw (Jan 17, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl! Thank God, no. Cashy has made numerous posts about his self pleasuring in many threads.  I've got $ down that he ends up on the "list" within 10 years.

Click to collapse



Stoppppp, that is not the list someone should be on lolol. And if someone could explain to me who rjroit whatever his name is, is.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 17, 2013)

The last thread closure from Archer has me rolling!!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just saying, a constant need to inform others of that is being a bit of an exhibitionist.  Therapy.


----------



## cashyftw (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just saying, a constant need to inform others of that is being a bit of an exhibitionist.  Therapy.

Click to collapse



Agreed, completely. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Instagram: The_whitekanye 
Twitter: The_whitekanye


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

Watching Blazing Saddles 

_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 17, 2013)

Laughing my ass off at Gabriel Gabriel Iglesias: Hot And Fluffy 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 17, 2013)

PSN is down so I'm doing absolutely nothing.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 17, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

I'm mustening to lusic. 

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## kdog1202 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wait no its not?

Sent from my LG-E739 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 17, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*



kdog1202 said:


> Wait no its not?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my NeXus VII using XDA App


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 17, 2013)

The PlayStation Store is down for maintenance, but you can still sign into your PSN. I read its down from 1600 until 0400 GMT. Don't know if anything else is affected though... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 17, 2013)

Going to chuck e cheese for my 4yr's birthday 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 18, 2013)

Playing Pokemon Emerald on mt Android XD

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 18, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Playing Pokemon Emerald on mt Android XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 18, 2013)

Going to bed. Good night everyone.

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just finished the part 1 of lance at oprah I recorded (didn't want to stay up till 4.10 am to finish it live ) and set the recording of part 2 up.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Fzee (Jan 18, 2013)

Wondering why my theme isnt ready yet after waiting for 2 hours + on Uot kitchen

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Downloading latest omega rom

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Waiting for next lesson to begin

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Montoyatok (Jan 18, 2013)

Eating dinner


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

Montoyatok said:


> Eating dinner

Click to collapse



Eating lunch 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Waiting for the end to come

see my app sig at your own risk :


*sent from my W8  running on   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## nikzDHD (Jan 18, 2013)

At work can't do any work as they are updating the system today of all days, snowing outside they should just let us go home! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

Going on a posting spree.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




nikzDHD said:


> At work can't do any work as they are updating the system today of all days, snowing outside they should just let us go home!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha, agree with that.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 18, 2013)

Chatting my relatives abroad.

_____________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1655571
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



The. Most. Annoying. Screen. Ever.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Fzee (Jan 18, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> The. Most. Annoying. Screen. Ever.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought the worst one was when those updates need to be installed just when you're leaving for school/work

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

Fzee said:


> I thought the worst one was when those updates need to be installed just when you're leaving for school/work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ugh, i have win update completely disabled on my laptop.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## imilleson (Jan 18, 2013)

Last know good configuration. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thelangosta (Jan 18, 2013)

Searching the web to try and figure out how much I should offer my brother in law for his CECHK01 80gb PS3. Prices are all over the place. Don't know why I am stressing about this so much but, I guess it is because he is family and I will have to see him on a regular basis. It is 3-4 years old now as far as I can tell. He is selling it with 2 dualshock wireless controllers and the wireless keyboard. No games.

So, how about it XDA, does $175 sound fair to anyone out there. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soumik shah (Jan 18, 2013)

Trying some seo tips for droidgyaan.blogspot.com
You'll also visit it if time permits 

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## imilleson (Jan 18, 2013)

thelangosta said:


> Searching the web to try and figure out how much I should offer my brother in law for his CECHK01 80gb PS3. Prices are all over the place. Don't know why I am stressing about this so much but, I guess it is because he is family and I will have to see him on a regular basis. It is 3-4 years old now as far as I can tell. He is selling it with 2 dualshock wireless controllers and the wireless keyboard. No games.
> 
> So, how about it XDA, does $175 sound fair to anyone out there.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh yeah at three Years old... totally fair. That thing might die on you so handle with care ! Though I still have my ps2 Lol and its old as hell

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

soumik shah said:


> Trying some seo tips for droidgyaan.blogspot.com
> You'll also visit it if time permits
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i

Click to collapse



Tech related sites with a subdomain tend to be associated with scam links, i gave up making my own site ages ago.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out why win7 wont install from and ide cd drive to sata hdd, or why vista won't let me run 2 sata. ive never had these issues in the only ide days. :banghead:

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## hedwig34 (Jan 18, 2013)

You don't want to know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hemantshah3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just going for sleep , tired

Send form my GT-P31XX Using Sungsonic HD,
Hit THANKS If I helped You, 
Hitting thanks won't cost You A Penny!!!!!
Visit my blog for more info
http://tipsandroot.blogspot.in


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ugh just woke up.... I'm on the toilet, my body giving me payback for the "who can eat the hottest thai curry contest " I had  last night with my friends. 
Oooooooowwwwwwww.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think my computers are messed






And my android too

-__-

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 18, 2013)

thelangosta said:


> Searching the web to try and figure out how much I should offer my brother in law for his CECHK01 80gb PS3. Prices are all over the place. Don't know why I am stressing about this so much but, I guess it is because he is family and I will have to see him on a regular basis. It is 3-4 years old now as far as I can tell. He is selling it with 2 dualshock wireless controllers and the wireless keyboard. No games.
> 
> So, how about it XDA, does $175 sound fair to anyone out there.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



$200 sounds fair, Ps3=$100, DualShocks=$80, Keyboard =$20.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 18, 2013)

Being sad!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelangosta (Jan 18, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Oh yeah at three Years old... totally fair. That thing might die on you so handle with care ! Though I still have my ps2 Lol and its old as hell
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool, thanks for the input. Luckily I have a 160gb laptop drive sitting around in case I need more storage.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think my computers are messed
> View attachment 1655946
> View attachment 1655948
> View attachment 1655951
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps its time for a fresh install of windows and a new rom for your phone? That laptop does look old tho, what windows do you run.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think my computers are messed
> View attachment 1655946
> View attachment 1655948
> View attachment 1655951
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe technology just isn't for you? 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 18, 2013)

Islamorada Florida keys. Having some lunch before the wine festival

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

race55 said:


> Perhaps its time for a fresh install of windows and a new rom for your phone? That laptop does look old tho, what windows do you run.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeeaah  i know
Lapop is 5 year.
Windows 7. My laptop can handle it flawlessy, 2ghz dual core, 3gb ram.
But i messed it up.

And my phone: time for cm10.
Cm9 is old.







jugg1es said:


> Maybe technology just isn't for you?
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



Hey, im not a noob, but it just couldn't handle all those UI tweaks.
(advances exporer, changed login screen, boot screen, aero tweaks...)


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeeaah  i know
> Lapop is 5 year.
> Windows 7. My laptop can handle it flawlessy, 2ghz dual core, 3gb ram.
> But i messed it up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try doing a full recovery with the recovery partition / disks. And yeah, update to Cm10.1 while youre at it

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeeaah  i know
> Lapop is 5 year.
> Windows 7. My laptop can handle it flawlessy, 2ghz dual core, 3gb ram.
> But i messed it up.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know your no noob. Saying that, it looks like all your devices have decided they don't like you. Maybe they are trying to tell you something 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I know your no noob. Saying that, it looks like all your devices have decided they don't like you. Maybe they are trying to tell you something
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



Well crap xD
What do you think they want to tell me?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well crap xD
> What do you think they want to tell me?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Their your devices, what do you think there trying to tell you? 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Their your devices, what do you think there trying to tell you?
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



DOMINIQUE PLEASE ****ING STOP I HAVE AN INTEL 64 MB VIDEO CARD I CANT HANDLE GTA IV OOH NOO!! NOT MAC OS X IM A ****ING PC ***** PLEASE, OH NO NO NO NO NO NO PLEASE STOP TWEAKINH MY REGISTERY WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> DOMINIQUE PLEASE ****ING STOP I HAVE AN INTEL 64 MB VIDEO CARD I CANT HANDLE GTA IV OOH NOO!! NOT MAC OS X IM A ****ING PC ***** PLEASE, OH NO NO NO NO NO NO PLEASE STOP TWEAKINH MY REGISTERY WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Youre a noob.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Niemand durft mij noob te noemen

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Niemand durft mij noob te noemen
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Noob xD

Y u talkin dutch tho?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

race55 said:


> Noob xD
> 
> Y u talkin dutch tho?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



**** you!
I am multilanguage

JIJ BENT EEN NOOB!
Durf mij nog een keer noob te noemen.




Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> **** you!
> I am multilanguage
> 
> JIJ BENT EEN NOOB!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure... Because porting roms and building from source and adding tweaks is something every noob does.

You're the noob here. 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

race55 said:


> Sure... Because porting roms and building from source and adding tweaks is something every noob does.
> 
> You're the noob here.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tought noobs where those who post in this tread with less then 10 posts, dont know how to unbrick phones, ask 2 billion times how to flash a rom,

Well, i know what to do.
So im not a noob >:-]

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I tought noobs where those who post in this tread with less then 10 posts, dont know how to unbrick phones, ask 2 billion times how to flash a rom,
> 
> Well, i know what to do.
> So im not a noob >:-]
> ...

Click to collapse



You're still a noob.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

race55 said:


> You're still a noob.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tell my why

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think my computers are messed
> View attachment 1655946
> View attachment 1655948
> View attachment 1655951
> ...

Click to collapse



Do i need to say more?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 18, 2013)

Building a ROM 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitrous² (Jan 18, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Watching teaser of "Cyberpunk 2077" for the billionth time  

Thank people as long as you can...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 18, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Building a ROM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For what phone?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

race55 said:


> Do i need to say more?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah? So what.
Just did a fresh install of win7

U dont even know why it was messed 
Happens when you install os x on your laptop with pc efi, that causes trouble in win7.
Next to win7 and os x i installed Ubuntu.
Then uninstalled ubuntu coz it didnt boot in pcefi.
I removed os x, so the bootloader.
Then i reinstalled mbr but all the partition resizing damaged windows 7

A noob cant do that.
A noob cant install os x on a normal laptop.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## rezoundness (Jan 18, 2013)

BodyGuard10 said:


> Watching gangnam style on YouTube again
> PsY rocks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Since that guy wants Americans dead I refuse to listen to him. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 18, 2013)

Listening to Drowning Pool. Also wanting to play BF3 but, PSN is still down.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 18, 2013)

On my tablet just about to go to sleep. Phone is enjoying a nice bowl of bootloops as a midnight snack

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## gagdude (Jan 18, 2013)

rezoundness said:


> Since that guy wants Americans dead I refuse to listen to him.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who just discovered this??? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## topiratiko (Jan 19, 2013)

LOL at the apple store waiting for "diagnostic" being run on my girls iPhone 4s. This place is a JOKE

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 5.1.1 modified by AJ

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

Diagnostic shows that a few apps have crashed recently. LMAO

Android Open Collective Project
Samsung Galaxy SII
Siyah 5.1.1 modified by AJ


----------



## imilleson (Jan 19, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## willcaff (Jan 19, 2013)

Uh......reading this thread

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 19, 2013)

willcaff said:


> Uh......reading this thread
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't lie


----------



## Fzee (Jan 19, 2013)

Listening to Klaypex..

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching "Here Comes The Boom"

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching "End of Watch" for the second time in 2 days (excellent movie, I highly recommend it!) And eating chili!


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 19, 2013)

watching AKB48 XD

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

At work, eating cold kimchi noodles.... Waiting for someone to come yell at me for stinking up the break room. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Richard555 said:


> Reading what trash has been posted on xda today that needs sorted (aka modding).

Click to collapse



Like this post. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 19, 2013)

Getting my drink on @ garage bar

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying to promote my new port


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2106954
__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying to do chemistry homework 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## s8freak (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching Gordon Ramsey's cooking course show on BBCA. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hotheabilly (Jan 19, 2013)

Fapping

-sent from my awesome phone-


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 19, 2013)

hotheabilly said:


> Fapping
> 
> -sent from my awesome phone-

Click to collapse



Dafuq!?!?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

Contributing to the enormous derailing of a horribly bad thread.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Contributing to the enormous derailing of a horribly bad thread.

Click to collapse



Yup....i kickstarted that mofo...


----------



## jader13254 (Jan 19, 2013)

This thread is ultra-useless, because everyone is doing the same.,,
Replying 
Beeing @Mount Everest


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup....i kickstarted that mofo...

Click to collapse



It's gone now, but not forgotten.  You kickstarted it, then Storm inspired my literature bomb with his pi. Great teamwork.


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 19, 2013)

Waking up

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 19, 2013)

Strumming mah Les Paul 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Alex_R3CONN3R (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Same here with Stratocaster :thumbup:

Gruß Alex
__________
SERVICE TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 19, 2013)

Searching the Deep Web.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## dmadhur (Jan 19, 2013)

Typing...
real time answer


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Searching the Deep Web.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was diong that just a whild ago.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

Studying


----------



## Fzee (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying to sleep...

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching tv!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 19, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Trying to sleep...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No sleep for you!!!

Sent from my Chip off the old block using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's gone now, but not forgotten.  You kickstarted it, then Storm inspired my literature bomb with his pi. Great teamwork.

Click to collapse



Our job was done.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 19, 2013)

Testing new tapatalk Sig, in correspondence with new username.

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

watchin stuff


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 19, 2013)

Signing up for the new "MEGA" site!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 19, 2013)

Stealth111 said:


> Signing up for the new "MEGA" site!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Done that. Uploading all my pirated music there so I can cost the record compainies millions muahah :thumbup:

In honesty its actually pretty awesome

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying to sleep for school

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 19, 2013)

preparing for juventus match!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sleeping 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'm sleeping
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sleep-posting? you should get that checked


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> sleep-posting? you should get that checked

Click to collapse



I am in bed going to sleep 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm saying good night to the mentally challenged













G'night dance off

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> I'm saying good night to the mentally challenged
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. And o will drink. Yes

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching college basketball. florida vs mizzou.

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 with lapdock using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

planking


----------



## Simow.b (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching soccer game: morocco vs angola 

Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> planking

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen 


+ had to read that twice, nearly got that wrong on first glance :what:

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> + had to read that twice, nearly got that wrong on first glance :what:
> ...

Click to collapse



y u no believe me?

here's an old one


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 19, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Testing new tapatalk Sig, in correspondence with new username.
> 
> - Lt. Win
> *My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*

Click to collapse



So, what phone did you buy? ? Gs3 mini or xperia s??  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> y u no believe me?
> 
> here's an old one

Click to collapse



Because you're a troll, want one with the date on today's newspaper clearly visible 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Because you're a troll, want one with the date on today's newspaper clearly visible
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



I only have my film camera available


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> I only have my film camera available

Click to collapse



Don't believe you 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't believe you
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



'Tis true mate


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> 'Tis true mate

Click to collapse



Yada yada yada, yawn........ 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yada yada yada, yawn........
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



blame the muffins. they did it


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> blame the muffins. they did it

Click to collapse



As if you listen to those kids, if you do then you have no right to retain that Don title 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> As if you listen to those kids, if you do then you have no right to retain that Don title
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



who says I do? bow down to your Don


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> who says I do? bow down to your Don

Click to collapse



Didn't see you deny it 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Didn't see you deny it
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



last letter game thread. y u no post?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> last letter game thread. y u no post?

Click to collapse



Still no denial 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Still no denial
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



what makes you think I listen to the noobs?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> what makes you think I listen to the noobs?

Click to collapse



I didn't say you did, i asked if you did and you've not said no 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I didn't say you did, i asked if you did and you've not said no
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



umm... no?
I believe it's obvious


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> umm... no?
> I believe it's obvious

Click to collapse



See that want difficult, was it? 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> See that want difficult, was it?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



is 320 posts enough for a day?


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> See that want difficult, was it?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Sssssssssssssstop it!!!!







dexter93 said:


> umm... no?
> I believe it's obvious

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Sssssssssssssstop it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u mad brah?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Sssssssssssssstop it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u mad bro

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Y u mad bro
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



y u no answer?


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> u mad brah?

Click to collapse










jugg1es said:


> Y u mad bro
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



I think he's mad brahs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

werked said:


> I think he's mad brahs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



awww, so he mad sis?


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Y u mad bro
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Lol just a bit....god dammit 
lamarr....you are all over my head






dexter93 said:


> u mad brah?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> awww, so he mad sis?

Click to collapse



U jelly?? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Lol just a bit....god dammit
> lamarr....you are all over my head
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We all jelly here :thumbup:

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Lol just a bit....god dammit
> lamarr....you are all over my head
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't be mad. 
Here, have a banana. 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Lol just a bit....god dammit
> lamarr....you are all over my head
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dude, y u spam?


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> dude, y u spam?

Click to collapse



Lol whatever

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 19, 2013)

werked said:


> Don't be mad.
> Here, have a banana.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thin_Bezel said:


> Lol whatever
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



refer to werked's post above ^


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Jan 19, 2013)

Drunk at a party. . And a girl is doing me a lap dance? Lol   wtf am i doing on xda?!?!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

abaaaabbbb63 said:


> Drunk at a party. . And a girl is doing me a lap dance? Lol   wtf am i doing on xda?!?!

Click to collapse



video or it didn't happen


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> video or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



+1 to that


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 19, 2013)

Watching hockey chi vs la

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking at xda

Not sleeping lol 

Sent from my 4.2.1 xLoud Paranoid Grouper with Motley Kernel


----------



## ToGGi666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Watching TV and surfing XDA

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 20, 2013)

Watching MuscleCar and surfin....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## souler456 (Jan 20, 2013)

Playing Ragnarok for Android on one phone, while reading Memes on Memedroid and surfing on xda for build.prop on an another phone 

Sent from my ZTE Racer with CyanogenMod7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 20, 2013)

NFC title game atl vs sf

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2013)

Watching football, chatting on irc, listening to pandora, taking idiotic calls from work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamertroid (Jan 20, 2013)

On my nexus playing some apps, to be exact:

94 seconds
Mini Motor Racing
Twitter 
Evernote

I recommend you play all of these by the way. oh yeah I also forgot I'm also writing a post for a xda thread 

-Gamertroid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Shaq87 (Jan 20, 2013)

reading Aleph by Paulo Coelho:good: great book


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 20, 2013)

Watching AFC title game new vs bal

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jan 21, 2013)

Go Pat''s!

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 21, 2013)

Watching Hometime and surfing XDA

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 21, 2013)

Just woke up 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 21, 2013)

Now downloading 10.1 Experimental M build!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2013)

listening to Slacker, browsing xda, and other various websites, ignoring calls from work....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

At work jamming to dubbase.fm eating pizza while sitting on the desk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 21, 2013)

Browsing XDA while driving... 


...Asphalt 5

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Browsing XDA while driving...
> 
> 
> ...Asphalt 5
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Browsing XDA while driving...
> 
> 
> ...Asphalt 5
> ...

Click to collapse



Eyes off the phone and drive faster... I drove 110mph on my way to work in a prius to keep my mind off the phone and on the road


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 21, 2013)

Typing an essay about the career I want.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Eyes off the phone and drive faster... I drove 110mph on my way to work in a prius to keep my mind off the phone and on the road

Click to collapse



That's done complex logic.... if it works it works 

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> That's done complex logic.... if it works it works
> 
> If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself

Click to collapse



Its not speeders that kill people its people that are unaware of whats going on around them... I drive fast all the time and avoid accidents all the time bc im so focused


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

Testing the new SMS app and my new keyboard.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Its not speeders that kill people its people that are unaware of whats going on around them... I drive fast all the time and avoid accidents all the time bc im so focused

Click to collapse



You know, if you drove the speed limit, you wont have to avoid so much accidents.  Second, the problem is everybody else is going the limit. They judge distances according to that speed. Someone is going to dart in front of you, and there goes you and anybody else that was in that car to the morgue because you wanted to save 5 minutes. :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshraafCulpo (Jan 21, 2013)

Viewing and posting on this thread

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Jan 21, 2013)

Waiting for my friend's sms on todays hw haha.Forgotten to copy down lol

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 21, 2013)

Recovering from a day of playoff games...


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> You know, if you drove the speed limit, you wont have to avoid so much accidents.  Second, the problem is everybody else is going the limit. They judge distances according to that speed. Someone is going to dart in front of you, and there goes you and anybody else that was in that car to the morgue because you wanted to save 5 minutes. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i live in texas which requires driving 200 miles... it's not 5 minutes I save it's 30+. I avoid accidents at regular speeds as well as on the freeways and it's usually someone drifting in and out of their lanes or running red lights. When noticing such things I tend to slow down and be extra cautious because I know that in America you don't need any knowledge of how to drive to get a license...


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 21, 2013)

Going to bed. Good night everyone.

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 21, 2013)

G'night.

I'm at class, bored as hell. Thank god I got my netbook here...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> G'night.
> 
> I'm at class, bored as hell. Thank god I got my netbook here...

Click to collapse



Then, the teacher walks by...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Fzee (Jan 21, 2013)

Playing fifa 13 even though i suck at it haha..But hey,the more u practice,the better u get right?

Proud to be a Singaporean  You leyh?


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 21, 2013)

Eating cereal before going to work :b. Btw just got my ingress code 

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 21, 2013)

Listening to 1901.

Sent from my door stop using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

Trying to promote my app port.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Alex_R3CONN3R (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Watching Reload. (Germany)

Gruß Alex
__________
SERVICE TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE


----------



## MikeKay3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Watching Pointless on TV 

Sent from my Galaxy ACE using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 21, 2013)

Watching big bang theory


----------



## pityu100 (Jan 21, 2013)

Preparing for night work... :thumbdown:


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Looking in xda

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm @xsport getting my swole on. Upper body shoulder day.

Sent from my Eclipse ICS Bionic with lapdock


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 21, 2013)

Impregnating a Horse.

Sent from my Door Stop using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Impregnating a Horse.
> 
> Sent from my Door Stop using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not even sure i want to know 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Jan 21, 2013)

Installed Samsung 840 pro ssd, now working on reinstalling windows 7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2013)

Browsing xda, a few other websites, sitting at my desk, ignoring stuff going on around me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Then, the teacher walks by...
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



And I open up the Google Documents tab  

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> And I open up the Google Documents tab
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



 standind on stairs, quoting a total stranger..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 21, 2013)

Feelin depressed.

Sent from my Galaxy S, powered by Mackay ROM.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 21, 2013)

race55 said:


> Feelin depressed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S, powered by Mackay ROM.

Click to collapse



Cheer up buddy 

If you wanna talk I'm always checking my PM's (hint hint)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## imilleson (Jan 22, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Cheer up buddy
> 
> If you wanna talk I'm always checking my PM's (hint hint)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man i don't even need a counselor, i can come to XDA and talk to a total stranger


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 22, 2013)

Waiting for terrible exam papers discussion. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## eibbor82 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just finished work, which involves staring at a computer all day. So now I'm taking it easy...by staring at a computer


----------



## imilleson (Jan 22, 2013)

eibbor82 said:


> Just finished work, which involves staring at a computer all day. So now I'm taking it easy...by staring at a computer

Click to collapse



I feel you bro. Same here 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 22, 2013)

Updating one of my WDTV Live boxes to a new firmware, dreading the thought of going back to work tomorrow.....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rezoundness (Jan 22, 2013)

Stealth111 said:


> Signing up for the new "MEGA" site!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



EXPECT THE FEDS AT YOUR DOOR. I WON'T TOUCH THAT SITE YOU MAY BE SENT TO GITMO

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 22, 2013)

Vacuuming the carpets.
I actually love to vacuum the house.


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Listening to Radio and surfing XDA


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 22, 2013)

@ planet fitness helping my kuya get his skinny on for Tammie.

Sent from my Eclipse ICS BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Jan 22, 2013)

Getting ready to light a Philli 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

Drinking Dr. Pepper and eating animal crackers while watching Dragon Ball


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Now watching the unbreakable at Nat Geo!


----------



## imilleson (Jan 22, 2013)

Downloading Darthstalker v9

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 22, 2013)

Playing pokemon flora sky xD

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 22, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Downloading Darthstalker v9
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did the same!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I did the same!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whoa!1!!!1!1!


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm eating children

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

-SlenderMan- said:


> I'm eating children
> 
> *Sent from your backyard...
> Slender watches what you do... *

Click to collapse



Sick dude. I'll use Tenza Zangetsu on you and you'll die.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Whoa!1!!!1!1!

Click to collapse



Can't tell if sarcastic or serious. Fry.jpg

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Online at Facebook right now


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Can't tell if sarcastic or serious. Fry.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have I ever been known to be sarcastic?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Playing pokemon flora sky xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I haven't played that in a while 
Downloading so I can play again xD


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 22, 2013)

Feeling sad that I have to wait 3 more months to get a new phone. :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaytronics (Jan 22, 2013)

1Hr from home sitting at a rest stop on RT495 because I was up at 5am yesterday.     
Listening to some Blackmill on Pandora catchig some shut eye. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Sick dude. I'll use Tenza Zangetsu on you and you'll die.

Click to collapse



Did you know that I, slenderman, can turn into anything I want and your sword is actually me sucking on your blood to make you high and think you have superpowers. Now that the season is done, I'm done sucking your blood and will leave you to die.

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 22, 2013)

Starting my day off with some Marine cadences on the treadmill

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 22, 2013)

Learning engineering graphics... tomorrow is my exam...


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

Studying thermodynamics..!


----------



## Fzee (Jan 22, 2013)

Damnit!Tomorrow i have a test on Chapter 1 on Maths and i didnt learn like 1/4 of the chapters cause i was absent from school

Proud to be a Singaporean  You leyh?


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 22, 2013)

We all are just have the habit of xda...
We can give our all time to xda... but don't like to study...

These things are benefitial for me as i am doing computer engineering but little harmful for others who are in different stream...

But as all big personalities say that we have candidates with degree but no one with talent and knowledge of the technological world...

Don't angry on me if you don't like my statements...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

Trying to promote my next gen GApps

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Hortnon (Jan 22, 2013)

Trying to wake up. And hating snow.


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

Busy planning my birthday tomorrow...


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 22, 2013)

PROGUERAM said:


> Busy planning my birthday tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Oh... happy birthday in advance...


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 22, 2013)

PROGUERAM said:


> Busy planning my birthday tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday kiddo! 

Howz olds u bee comes..?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Happy birthday kiddo!
> 
> Howz olds u bee comes..?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks thanks thanks...28! 

Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




graphiczzz said:


> Oh... happy birthday in advance...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot graphiczzz!!

Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 22, 2013)

PROGUERAM said:


> Thanks thanks thanks...28!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you're not a kiddo. :/ You're almost double my age.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Damn you're not a kiddo. :/ You're almost double my age.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol...yea..not a kiddo. 

Sent from my DROID RaZr on JB.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 22, 2013)

Trying to get my boredness off

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Damn you're not a kiddo. :/ You're almost double my age.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hehehehe... yo...11 years older than me ...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 22, 2013)

Goddammit the roof is leaking! I hate this house 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> Goddammit the roof is leaking! I hate this house
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao, poverty at it's finest.

Sent from my bag using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 22, 2013)

Being pissed..... I feel a cough coming on. I better not be getting sick damnit........

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 22, 2013)

Calculus homework again.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 22, 2013)

Waiting for mechanics to install engine and for fabricated CAC pipes. Easy money


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Calculus homework again.

Click to collapse



Ahhh, I love calculus!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

Downloading the latest andromadus cm10.1 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## CB620 (Jan 23, 2013)

Playing NBA Jam on my Note.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 23, 2013)

Re-flashing the bootloader on me tab...
Whew! looks we got thru without a brick


----------



## imilleson (Jan 23, 2013)

Installing parcan lights in studio 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 23, 2013)

charlieb620 said:


> Playing NBA Jam on my Note.
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



NBA Jam TE was the game back in the day.

I'm getting my grub on @ portilos


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 23, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ahhh, I love calculus!!!

Click to collapse



Ew


----------



## ctmstudios (Jan 23, 2013)

*Одг: Post what you're doing right now!*

Publishing photos on Instagram

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gettin' ready to breed

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuzuaintme (Jan 23, 2013)

Jamming to some soca!


----------



## Jaytronics (Jan 23, 2013)

Listening to my Blackmill station on Pandora, modding my personal information on XDA and deciding what jobs I want to do tomorrow.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 23, 2013)

Finished flashing overdrive ROM and testing WiFi tether, GPS and battery drain.

Sent from my Ovrerdrive XT875 using xda premium


----------



## Fzee (Jan 23, 2013)

Doing homework as usual 
Btw,what battery saving apps you guys recommend?Im getting like 1-2 days on my phone's battery life...

Proud to be a Singaporean  You leyh?


----------



## wolse (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking if Nexus 4 is available or not


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 23, 2013)

wolse said:


> Looking if Nexus 4 is available or not

Click to collapse



It's sooooo scarce....


Btw I'm drinking Pepsi.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

Just UC'd to 800MHz from 1200MHz. Hopefully my battery won't drain so rapidly now.. Also just flashed back to CM10 from PA 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## hechizo16 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretending i'm working while checking updates for my phone


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 23, 2013)

Polishing up my "how-to-not-get-caught-laughing-at-work" act: Youtube and old reruns of Have I Got News For You. (Yes, I'm bored.)

Did I mention this was a terrible idea? :laugh:


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

Just browsing and exploring the forums. 
Reading random people's posts. :laugh:


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 23, 2013)

following class and listening to some good old rock n roll.


----------



## Fzee (Jan 23, 2013)

Surfing XDA hoping that my my eyes would get heavy enough so that i could sleep


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Jan 23, 2013)

Drinking a child's blood

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm playing Master of Puppets on my guitar \m/ (not an easy song )

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> If you want to learn while listening to music, you're gonna have a bad time.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



I study many things listening to Metal... Principally Maths and Physics, I get a better "performance" when studying this while listening to Metal, but only reading the book, because I don't hear anything while listening Metal 

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 23, 2013)

Playing 8 ball pool online


----------



## _Variable (Jan 23, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just UC'd to 800MHz from 1200MHz. Hopefully my battery won't drain so rapidly now.. Also just flashed back to CM10 from PA
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Get a Galaxy Pocket

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 23, 2013)

Wondering why my XDA app is once again showing no topics...

Sent From My AOSPA3.+/franco.Kernel Powered Nexus 7 With XDA Premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> Wondering why my XDA app is once again showing no topics...
> 
> Sent From My AOSPA3.+/franco.Kernel Powered Nexus 7 With XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Search function is down that'd why ...
By the way I am watching highlights of cricket match at star cricket


----------



## maniacaus (Jan 23, 2013)

Watching Doctor Who, getting ready to see Django Unchained tomorrow ( australian release is so far behind!)


----------



## keygenSVK (Jan 23, 2013)

downloading new rom for my s3


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

Now downloading movie


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 23, 2013)

Soccer: Arsenal vs Westham


----------



## eibbor82 (Jan 23, 2013)

Taking a break from work.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 23, 2013)

BF3

Sent from my box using xda premium


----------



## Alex_R3CONN3R (Jan 23, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*



-SlenderMan- said:


> Drinking a child's blood

Click to collapse



Pics or didn't happen.
--------

Smoking my last cigarette.
For today. 

Gruß Alex
__________
SERVICE TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE


----------



## unciviilized (Jan 24, 2013)

No new roms to flash so , about to play black ops 2 on ps3. Add me king_alvarez817:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 24, 2013)

@portilos getting my grub on.

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 24, 2013)

Watching South Park,  soon going to sleep

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## imilleson (Jan 24, 2013)

Filming

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BondForever007 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am procrastinating


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 24, 2013)

Staying late @ work for hella easy overtime 

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## kernelle (Jan 24, 2013)

Sitting in history class

Sent from my Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Laying in bed fighting a cold...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

Listening to slacker radio, posting in various threads.....still not sleeping.


----------



## Fzee (Jan 24, 2013)

Doing hw while waiting for my tuition to begin in a few hours while listening to Klaypex while posting this post 


Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2013)

rooted a friends phone yesterday in 5 minutes.

this is getting boring.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 24, 2013)

Trying to stay awake. Never been this tired at this time. Need. More. Coffee. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 24, 2013)

Just stepped outside and seen it was snow and ice.. And said F that I'm going back to the mancave 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## paul.n (Jan 24, 2013)

Sitting on my couch sipping some tea. And typing while watching some videos on my tablet. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## darkainu (Jan 24, 2013)

Trying to flash a custom rom to my galaxy ace plus


----------



## _Variable (Jan 24, 2013)

Just published my second instagram photo. So cool. :thumbup:

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## chaltier (Jan 24, 2013)

playing on my Wii console  trying to beat Mario Galaxy ;p


----------



## Fzee (Jan 24, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Just published my second instagram photo. So cool. :thumbup:
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol i think my friend is too addicted to Instgram.Whenever a group of us hangout,he would 100% take pictures of the sky like he never see 1 b4 hahaz 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 24, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Just stepped outside and seen it was snow and ice.. And said F that I'm going back to the mancave
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



It's almost -20C and I'm going out soon. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 24, 2013)

Just installed jellybean 4.2

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 24, 2013)

Playing Guitar Hero Warriors of Rock \m/

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 24, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Just installed jellybean 4.2
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 Did that long ago. Now looking for xda members that need my help...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Did that long ago. Now looking for xda members that need my help...

Click to collapse



Help me with my Kindle Fire!!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Help me with my Kindle Fire!!!

Click to collapse



Didn't you spill soup on it?  No coming back from that if the soup damaged it!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Did that long ago. Now looking for xda members that need my help...

Click to collapse



Lol
when i joined xda i asked people to help, now i help people in real life.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Didn't you spill soup on it?  No coming back from that if the soup damaged it!

Click to collapse



It'll Need breaking down and cleaning 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting massacred in bo2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 24, 2013)

Watching Jackass movie on my pc

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Help me with my Kindle Fire!!!

Click to collapse



 Not sure if you meant it seriously, but how can I assist you?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 24, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Getting massacred in bo2

Click to collapse









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 24, 2013)

@work making easy money.

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## rezoundness (Jan 24, 2013)

Watching my son... In a month will be 13....

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm ussually a beast just hadn't played in like a week


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Not sure if you meant it seriously, but how can I assist you?

Click to collapse



Nah. I was just kidding.


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 25, 2013)

Watching Property Wars

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 25, 2013)

Derm X-Games.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 25, 2013)

Sleeping with my dog.

Sent from my box using xda premium


----------



## CB620 (Jan 25, 2013)

Falling asleep on this horrible movie

Sent from my SGH-T879 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 25, 2013)

Watching tv and clearing out my laptop bag.. 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## zarape2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Trying to figure it out  how to rise my sales tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 25, 2013)

zarape2 said:


> Trying to figure it out  how to rise my sales tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tell your customer or prospect how the product or service will benefit on their life.

sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

About to watch King of the Hill. Then I'll be online lurking from thread to thread til I pass out or find something else to do. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

Just woke from a nap, headed back to the sack.



Axis_Drummer said:


> About to watch King of the Hill. Then I'll be online lurking from thread to thread til I pass out or find something else to do.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol. Love that show.

"If you weren't my son I'd hug you" - Hank Hill


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Just woke from a nap, headed back to the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I must honestly say.. I prefer King of the Hill over Beavis and Butthead.  It's a shame it was discontinued.

"This is clearly an inferior tobacco." - Hank Hill  one of my favorite quotes. From the episode where Debbie was murdered. Part one I believe. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 25, 2013)

Riding a bicycle in oncoming traffic.

Posted from my bicycle in oncoming traffic via Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 25, 2013)

Trying to get my computer work again. I can't believe how unstable those things are in my hands. My big boy never let's me down 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I must honestly say.. I prefer King of the Hill over Beavis and Butthead.  It's a shame it was discontinued.
> 
> "This is clearly an inferior tobacco." - Hank Hill  one of my favorite quotes. From the episode where Debbie was murdered. Part one I believe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea but all good things must come to an end. My favorite character though was Cotton, I'll tell you what. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

Am bored

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just waking up. Getting ready to get my "flashing roms" fix on!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecuadude (Jan 25, 2013)

Gonna start to play League of Legends :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*



Ecuadude said:


> Gonna start to play League of Legends :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That game sucks big times...

Cheers


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking for a nice ROM

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nosferatu. (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaming Armin van Buuren on the Nexus 7 via USB DAC. Bliss!  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Ecuadude (Jan 25, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> That game sucks big times...
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Haha nahh its mad fun and addicting  been playing all day lol

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

Being mad over bandits almost made me waste all my DMR ammo on DayZ

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shantam (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my Noir A8


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 26, 2013)

Shopping for a new  laptop for programming. Any help? Willing to spend  up to $800 US.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2013)

Waiting for my head to explode

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blacknight1114 (Jan 26, 2013)

Red Robin!!!  Yum...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 26, 2013)

Watching my knee swell up 
...and being bummed about scratching my tab ... damn me.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Jan 26, 2013)

Watching the grass grow.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 26, 2013)

Watching America Unearthed. 
Anybody else watch this show? It's awesome. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Fzee (Jan 26, 2013)

Doing my art hw..My art sucks..Worst part of art is colouring..It hurts my fingers so much and like after 10-30 mins i got to sharpen it again..Damnit

Sent from my sending thingy

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Ecuadude said:


> Gonna start to play League of Legends :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude,my friend keeps bugging me to play that game..Is it fun?Havent tried it yet cause i dont want to get too addicted as him haha

Sent from my sending thingy

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Any Art teacher wanna grade my Art hw? 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Doing my art hw..My art sucks..Worst part of art is colouring..It hurts my fingers so much and like after 10-30 mins i got to sharpen it again..Damnit
> 
> Sent from my sending thingy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Fzee (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Sure
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



3

2

1

BAM!






Dont ask why i draw it..
So what did i get 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

Fzee said:


> 3
> 
> 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In google play rating system: 5 stars!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## TingTingin (Jan 26, 2013)

Going to bed

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 




what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_
 _* --Sent from the future with a galaxy s4 running ubuntu like a freaking BAWS-- *_​


----------



## Fzee (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> In google play rating system: 5 stars!
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 26, 2013)

Going to have my hair cut 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

Waiting for my MEGA activation email.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing interesting. No life.


----------



## Fzee (Jan 26, 2013)

Playing Fifa 13..

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 26, 2013)

Just bought my crush a new phone 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well if that doesn't make her more than a crush I don't know what will   

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 26, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Well if that doesn't make her more than a crush I don't know what will
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse





Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## rezoundness (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Waiting for my MEGA activation email.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



I would not.touch mega as I bet the govt will not take.kindly 


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




KeanuC said:


> Sleeping with my dog.
> 
> Sent from my box using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you are sleeping how can you post a message.. thus you can't be asleep so you must be awake....

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




ArmorD said:


> Trying to get my computer work again. I can't believe how unstable those things are in my hands. My big boy never let's me down
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I use windows 8 with standard account and don't use admin expect to install. Love  win 8 on core solo 2gb ram...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Stealth111 said:


> Watching Property Wars
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do they need the united nations? And do they have weapons of mass destruction?  

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 26, 2013)

Playing bard's tale on android

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2013)

Downloading most wanted 2!! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Fzee (Jan 26, 2013)

Trying to work out at home  Its my first time working out at home.My height is around 1.55m(im still 13) and my weight is 46kg..

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Getting my haircut @ Betty's & nicks.

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

Working out

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 26, 2013)

Sitting here like an idiot.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

Playing Pokemon Red and watching Dragon Ball.


----------



## Tony_Aldo (Jan 26, 2013)

Eating pretzles and drinking coffee

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Geri89 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a dinner


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 26, 2013)

Rendering a scene in Bryce7 whilst watching Merlin on BBC3, and babysitting my neighbours' kids. (I hate kids, but they're asleep so it's managable.)
\\


----------



## Fzee (Jan 27, 2013)

Just finished a "nagging session" from my father..

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 27, 2013)

Im lying in my bed cuz i have fever plus im posting in midnight 2:49AM

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Jan 27, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Im lying in my bed cuz i have fever plus im posting in midnight 2:49AM
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well..Get well soon 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPewELNb-xE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 27, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Just finished a "nagging session" from my father..
> 
> Sent from my sending thingy

Click to collapse



How bout you pay attention to what he says, so you won't get "nagged" on so much?


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching MaMa

Sent from my box using xda premium


----------



## TerMAESTRO (Jan 27, 2013)

waiting for ROM updates


----------



## imilleson (Jan 27, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> How bout you pay attention to what he says, so you won't get "nagged" on so much?

Click to collapse



Lol right 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## champ1919 (Jan 27, 2013)

Waiting till 12:01 to unlock wife's crap iphone. Just because that's how I roll. Down with the man.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching Naruto on Toonami.

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

Watching Bleach on Toonami.


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Jan 27, 2013)

Trying to get AC!D audio engine to work on my Xperia V. Seems to be causing reboots.

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

-SlenderMan- said:


> Trying to get AC!D audio engine to work on my Xperia V. Seems to be causing reboots.
> 
> *Sent from your backyard...
> Slender watches what you do... *

Click to collapse



Why not just request it to team acid, they know more about the code.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching tv and making some french Toast 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## imilleson (Jan 27, 2013)

Getting a twisters burrito yeah yeah

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

Standing at the metaphorical edge, pondering the leap.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## PlanDreaM (Jan 27, 2013)

Taking a dump.

CM10.1/SGSII International


----------



## Fzee (Jan 27, 2013)

Waiting for my Aunt to arrive to hand over her rabbit..Her husband's relative wanted to give it away as they are working and have no time to take care for the pet..As soon as it arrives,i'll try to take a snapshot and post it here 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

Trying to revive my kindle, spilt water all over it >.< 

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 27, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Trying to revive my kindle, spilt water all over it >.<
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)

Click to collapse



Have you puy ut in a bag of.rice for more then 48 hours? Do not turn it on

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## freakboy13 (Jan 27, 2013)

Having. Good laugh...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2120460

[Q]  +91-7738631006([email protected]~)mumbai call girls


----------



## crocodilechris (Jan 27, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Trying some JellyBean ROMs while I am waiting for my girlfriend who is still at work. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

race55 said:


> Have you puy ut in a bag of.rice for more then 48 hours? Do not turn it on
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Spilt water over it 10 mins before I posted. You can't turn a kindle off, just in sleep mode.

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Spilt water over it 10 mins before I posted. You can't turn a kindle off, just in sleep mode.
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)

Click to collapse



Is the warranty over?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Jan 27, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Why not just request it to team acid, they know more about the code.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



I did. Just don't like waiting.

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

-SlenderMan- said:


> I did. Just don't like waiting.
> 
> *Sent from your backyard...
> Slender watches what you do... *

Click to collapse



Patience is a virtue. 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 27, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Spilt water over it 10 mins before I posted. You can't turn a kindle off, just in sleep mode.
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)

Click to collapse



Put it in a bag of rice for a few days  Then disassemble it

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

race55 said:


> Put it in a bag of rice for a few days  Then disassemble it
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've got it in a bag of rice as we speak , Not sure about disassembling it though.. :S
But the ironic part is that I just took the cover of the damned thing and then the water spilt.. :banghead:

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## Fzee (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's a pic of the rabbit i just got 






Yeah i know the cage kinda small but my parents are cleaning up the actual cage so its just a secondary cage he is in...The previous owners did not took care of it much as there are lots of dust and fur on his back so tomorrow we will go to the pet store to groom him 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 27, 2013)

Drinking a glass of water.
And trying hard to study, but XDA doesn't allow me to do so ... 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 27, 2013)

Being sick  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Jan 27, 2013)

Mixing 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching tv but still bored

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arcano (Jan 27, 2013)

Acting like a warm bed for my cat...


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 27, 2013)

Arcano said:


> Acting like a warm bed for my cat...

Click to collapse



Funny, me too! Mine has me pinned down for last 2 hours now. Oh well! Time for a nap I guess. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## paul.n (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching. 
--
P>
Tapatalked from my LG Optimus One running Protos 9 Ruby


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 27, 2013)

Just decided not to skip school and drink tomorrow... So yeah, "trying" to go to bed... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to describe the Fundamental Theorem of Calculus in my own words. Progress: epic failing.


----------



## omer7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just installed Windows 8 in my laptop. Exploring its features 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## paulavetta (Jan 28, 2013)

Watching tv. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## imilleson (Jan 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Just decided not to skip school and drink tomorrow... So yeah, "trying" to go to bed...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Good plan

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2013)

champ1919 said:


> Waiting till 12:01 to unlock wife's crap iphone. Just because that's how I roll. Down with the man.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So gansta


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 28, 2013)

champ1919 said:


> Waiting till 12:01 to unlock wife's crap iphone. Just because that's how I roll. Down with the man.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 28, 2013)

Listening to 12 stones

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 28, 2013)

Thinking about stuff


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 28, 2013)

Having my own football movie marathon 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2013)

Getting texts from people I have no desire to speak (or text) with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 28, 2013)

Getting ready to go outside for one last camel menthol before bed. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

Listening to music and not sleeping. Got to wake in in 3½ hours.


----------



## kingofnice (Jan 28, 2013)

Wazzzzzup

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2013)

hukel56 said:


> Wazzzzzup
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+

Click to collapse



waazzzzzzuup 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Fzee (Jan 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> waazzzzzzuup
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I remembered this phrase from Annoying Orange 

Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuup......

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Niddu85 (Jan 28, 2013)

Eating Italian pasta 

Sent from my Windows Phone 8S by HTC using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying out a modified Temple Run 2 for my old phone. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Fzee said:


> I remembered this phrase from Annoying Orange
> 
> Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuup......
> 
> Sent from my sending thingy

Click to collapse



Yay one more AO fan!

Wazzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabiiii.


Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaap!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcjohn (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to get good offer for my htc amaze..

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajeteja (Jan 28, 2013)

Searching xda

Sent from my Micromax A50


----------



## newicnewic (Jan 28, 2013)

I am looking for ten discussions subjects/post to access forum's dev...


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 28, 2013)

rcjohn said:


> Trying to get good offer for my htc amaze..
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What condition is it in?

Sent from my # using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1683869
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Photo made with a potato?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 28, 2013)

hukel56 said:


> Wazzzzzup
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+

Click to collapse



Yes, I like potatoes too. 

We'll, I decided to skip school anyway. I just... Prefer liquor. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jasjeev4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Deleting a retarded post


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 28, 2013)

dr.lube said:


> trying to write 10 comments so i can say tnx to pengus77 for is kernel

Click to collapse



Just go hit the thanks button... :thumbup:  spamming the forum to get your ten posts is a good way to 1. Get your posts deleted thus making you start over anyways...  2. get you an infraction and/or banned....


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2013)

race55 said:


> Photo made with a potato?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no focker.
with my galaxy mini.
or does that count as a potato too?

well, dont worry i unbricked my arc s 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 28, 2013)

Getting ready for work and making dinner.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 28, 2013)

Sitting in a chair, drinking Coke Zero

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 28, 2013)

Doing homework but not really doing it because I don't understand it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2013)

Reading


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 29, 2013)

Upgrading the RAM on my new laptop.

Sent from my ginonoobianprincess using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 29, 2013)

Trying to modify my behavior: specifically curbing the use of cuss words.


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 29, 2013)

Debating MIUI or CM7...  

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 29, 2013)

Writing another chapter for my fanfic 
(You can read the prologue here: xxlordxxda.deviantart.com or fanfiction.net/~xxlordxx - I will upload the chapter 1 soon, after I will upload the chapter two I'm writing now)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## kingofnice (Jan 29, 2013)

O, wazzzzzzzup. I'm doing nothin. 

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 29, 2013)

Getting ready for school. Hangover ftw... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## satturk (Jan 29, 2013)

Just woke up, still lying in my warm bed.
Firdt thing i do when i wake up???
Reading XDA offcourse 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## azoller1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Building ROMs!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

Having ICT lesson.


----------



## NsZebra (Jan 29, 2013)

building an aokp rom


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Getting ready for school. Hangover ftw...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Lol., standard

Smoking a joint, gonna get ready for school in a few mins

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## effibox (Jan 29, 2013)

Creating some Powershell script to scan over 4000 to servers.. 


Sent from my GT-N7100
Rom: Android Revolution HD 9.2
Kernel: Perseus 31.2
Rescue: TWRP 2.3.3.2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

Waiting to see a doctor. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Fzee (Jan 29, 2013)

Bonding with my new rabbit..Damn its hella confusing at the start..Its only been 3 days so we both dont know each other well haha

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Fzee (Jan 29, 2013)

Editing pngs..

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

i (somewhat) hacked & crashed a school macbook xD

booted in single user mode and deleted all kexts xD

instant kernel panic at startup


me badass xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Fzee (Jan 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> i (somewhat) hacked & crashed a school macbook xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i were you,i'd probabably die due to panic

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> i (somewhat) hacked & crashed a school macbook xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Le smartass xD

Now tell ur teachers "you didnt do anything, it just stopped working" xD

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## delpiero223 (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Playing with my Zenbook 

Handschriftlich von meinem Note 2 gesendet ?


----------



## applepirateflag (Jan 29, 2013)

*need 10 post*

i need 10 post to get into developer room


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 29, 2013)

applepirateflag said:


> i need 10 post to get into developer room

Click to collapse



I wouldn't do that if I were you.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Fzee (Jan 29, 2013)

applepirateflag said:


> i need 10 post to get into developer room

Click to collapse



Well good luck 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## applepirateflag (Jan 29, 2013)

*hehe*



Fzee said:


> Well good luck
> 
> Sent from my sending thingy

Click to collapse



thanks bro


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 29, 2013)

applepirateflag said:


> i need 10 post to get into developer room

Click to collapse



Oh here we go, another Noob using off-topic to get 10 posts and than spam the development part of a device with stuff that belongs in general/Q&A. 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## crocodilechris (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Waiting for the bus 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## applepirateflag (Jan 29, 2013)

*ups sorry bro*



lars1216 said:


> Oh here we go, another Noob using off-topic to get 10 posts and than spam the development part of a device with stuff that belongs in general/Q&A.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



ups sorry bro, i just need to ask to oma for upgrading my tablet to jelly bean. about the rule..sorry i'm not read that before. All i need is just ask for help. sorry, for my bad english. btw thanks for your information :good:


----------



## rain987 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am sitting down while my gf cuts my hair, and no she is not a hair stylish. And her silent yet laughing expression is not helping. 

FromTheDesiredS


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 29, 2013)

rain987 said:


> I am sitting down while my gf cuts my hair, and no she is not a hair stylish. And her silent yet laughing expression is not helping.
> 
> FromTheDesiredS

Click to collapse



Buzz cut.. No worries this way 
Good luck! Lol

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 29, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lol., standard
> 
> Smoking a joint, gonna get ready for school in a few mins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? You're smoking  before going to school  Cheers 

Waiting for my boys to get here. I've been partying 3 days now and it goes on... I'd just rather "party" with my gf... I should read and have an essay for tomorrow... Hopefully I've time at morning... 

Lol my stylus tastes like cognac... Wondering why... 
Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fzee said:


> If i were you,i'd probabably die due to panic
> 
> Sent from my sending thingy

Click to collapse



they will neva find i did it xD







race55 said:


> Le smartass xD
> 
> Now tell ur teachers "you didnt do anything, it just stopped working" xD
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well, i went to the ICT computer service on school, told there i absolutely dont know anything about computers and said it just stopped working.

you had to see their faces xD
they were looking at it like it was speaking chinese

tomorrow i go back and see if they were able to fix it. o god they are so dumb xD never seen a kernel panic before, and if a windows pc starts giving bluescreen they count it as broken and sell it xD


maybe i have a new macbook tomorrow





Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 29, 2013)

Babysitting....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 29, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Babysitting....

Click to collapse



Are they being smothered?
*stand up comedy drum beat*

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 29, 2013)

Debating on whether to go to class or not.


----------



## gplock (Jan 29, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Debating on whether to go to class or not.

Click to collapse



Go to school. 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 29, 2013)

gplock said:


> Go to school.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yea thats without a doubt the best idea, but im skipping anyways. All the teacher does is read powerpoint slides and i hate classes like that. I'll just get started on my next hw assignment right after i play around with my phone a bit.


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*

Killing people

Regards


----------



## Manar Aleryani (Jan 29, 2013)

Tryin to figure out how the padfone 2 is the best phone on the planet and still sucks at the same time

Sent from my PadFone 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wahlburg (Jan 29, 2013)

Typing this message.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 29, 2013)

Wahlburg said:


> Typing this message.

Click to collapse



Dont you mean boosting your post count?

Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

Doing my homework.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Jan 29, 2013)

Getting ready to root my brand new nexus 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 29, 2013)

Just sitting here texting and watching tv

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

IIIIII shot the sheeeriff....

Sent from the brick


----------



## Dexxmor (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Sitting in the train and wait that he drives me home

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 29, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> IIIIII shot the sheeeriff....
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

race55 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'

Click to collapse



But I didn't shoot no deputy
Oh! No! oh..


Sent from the brick


----------



## ErebusRaze (Jan 29, 2013)

Watching Family Guy on Hulu Plus because I've already seen all of the episodes of the vastly superior American Dad.


----------



## Wahlburg (Jan 29, 2013)

race55 said:


> Dont you mean boosting your post count?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'

Click to collapse




Not really, just trying to add some humor.


----------



## slow_DC4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sitting in a discrete math course, bored out of my mind and it doesn't help that I'm hungry.  Still an hour left to go...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just bought and downloaded Flux Pavilion's new EP "Blow The Roof". About to give it a listen.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Jaytronics (Jan 30, 2013)

Just finished listening to telepopmusik's-believe while driving home.  Great chill out song

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 30, 2013)

Tv

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 30, 2013)

Just watching my fiance get ready to go to work. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2013)

race55 said:


> Dont you mean boosting your post count?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'

Click to collapse



yes he is...yes he is...

getting up at a annoying time just to go somewhere...work...grrr...along with fitting in time to write this.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Fzee (Jan 30, 2013)

Thinking of buying a new cover case for my phone..

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2013)

Listening to a chick that won't shut up. OMG. :banghead:


----------



## noobchef (Jan 30, 2013)

Oppan gangnam style

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beastlyy (Jan 30, 2013)

sitting at work.


----------



## Fzee (Jan 30, 2013)

Editing apks..Omg its so freaking boring and troublesome but i wanna make my phone look cooler 

Sent from my sending thingy


----------



## bluedraagon (Jan 30, 2013)

Waiting for my Defy "roaming signal" solution. 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Jan 30, 2013)

Watching a documantary on rare wild cats..I love these kinda shows 

Sent from my sending thingy..


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Just came from GYM, going to study now :/

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

Time to sleep 
I'm so sleepy! 


Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2013)

yummy!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## aguemovil (Jan 30, 2013)

Waiting for my tablet. Tecnical service has kidnapped it.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2013)

aguemovil said:


> Waiting for my tablet. Tecnical service has kidnapped it.

Click to collapse



well that sucks.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 30, 2013)

aguemovil said:


> Waiting for my tablet. Tecnical service has kidnapped it.

Click to collapse



I know tree hat feel bro

Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 30, 2013)

Hating those automated messages companies' "Tech Support " send us. :/

Hoping to order Pizza tomorrow as the coupon for getting the 2nd free expires tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 30, 2013)

Texting ma crush as I type! 
And Listenin to godsmack! 

 LIFE! Live it to the best!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2013)

Playing PS1 games on my phone

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 30, 2013)

Homework, about to watch Arsenal v Liverpool


----------



## effibox (Jan 30, 2013)

playing my psvita while waiting - if there's a new kernel update 


Sent from my GT-N7100
Rom: Android Revolution HD 9.2
Kernel: Perseus 32
Recovery: TWRP 2.4.0.0


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

Playing Die Rise on Black Ops 2.


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*



Ichigo said:


> Playing Die Rise on Black Ops 2.

Click to collapse



The same.

Regards


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> The same.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Yeah, but you suck.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, but you suck.

Click to collapse



What's your longest kill streak?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What's your longest kill streak?

Click to collapse



Watch it, its impossible to get the truth from Pennywise...


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Watch it, its impossible to get the truth from Pennywise...

Click to collapse



Lol, good point.


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah, but you suck.

Click to collapse



How would you know that?

Regards


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> How would you know that?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Because its the all knowing Pennywise, that's how...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What's your longest kill streak?

Click to collapse



I don't know.  I hardly ever play multi-player in Black Ops 2. The only game I played multiplayer was Black Ops. I think I was a 14 prestige.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't know.  I hardly ever play multi-player in Black Ops 2. The only game I played multiplayer was Black Ops. I think I was a 14 prestige.

Click to collapse



Multiplayer is the only reason I even got the game. Hardcore team death match is were its at


----------



## Stealth111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Playing Crysis 3 Multiplayer Open Beta.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledduarte (Jan 30, 2013)

Recovering data from servers that crashed and trying to get to ten posts so I can finally post in the development forums.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 30, 2013)

doubledduarte said:


> Recovering data from servers that crashed and trying to get to ten posts so I can finally post in the development forums.

Click to collapse



Hope you're doing a better job with the servers.


----------



## Senninkai (Jan 30, 2013)

Rooting/Romming my fiancees Samsung galaxy S Vibrant, listening to Pandora.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> The same.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Speaking of Die Rise, I found a way to get to a place on the map without buying any of the nearby doors, so zombies can't spawn there. Although you die due to the fall, so you have to be on solo with Quick Revive.


----------



## k1xaftermath (Jan 31, 2013)

setting up my android 4.0 rom


----------



## Mac of York (Jan 31, 2013)

Randomly posting around xda. 

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metalmike6 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wondering how I should prepare for Thursdays weather. Apparently its supposed to banana...

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## RussianBoots (Jan 31, 2013)

Taking a hot bath relaxing and being retired bwaha

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2013)

Drinking.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 31, 2013)

Setting up my New tv....  73" mitsubishi 3D


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 31, 2013)

Wondering what day it is


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jan 31, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Setting up my New tv....  73" mitsubishi 3D

Click to collapse



 Oh wow.. 73"?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2013)

Still drinking


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 31, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Oh wow.. 73"?

Click to collapse



Yep, only downside is there are no component inputs only HDMI.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Setting up my New tv....  73" mitsubishi 3D

Click to collapse



Holy crap.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Yep, only downside is there are no component inputs only HDMI.

Click to collapse



Most newer tvs are doing this now... :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

The best tv in my house is an old, glass screen tv. Probably 19".


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The best tv in my house is an old, glass screen tv. Probably 19".

Click to collapse



Tell your parents to quit spending money on the horrible private school that doesn't even feed you and y'all may be able to afford a new tv...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Tell your parents to quit spending money on the horrible private school that doesn't even feed you and y'all may be able to afford a new tv...

Click to collapse



 Still wouldn't be able to buy one.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Still wouldn't be able to buy one.

Click to collapse



Sucks to be you!!! . Jk... I have 2 55" tvs ones an led backlight lcd 3d tv and the other is a plasma...  just bought the 3d a few weeks ago...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2013)

A drunk. I haz one


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 31, 2013)

Reading about "vertex weightmapping"


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to do a calculus problem. Always doing calculus. Except I really can't find a way to do it so it's pissing me off.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Trying to figure out how to do a calculus problem. Always doing calculus. Except I really can't find a way to do it so it's pissing me off.

Click to collapse



Calculus is awesome!


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Calculus is awesome!

Click to collapse



Second time you've said that I think. Die.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Second time you've said that I think. Die.

Click to collapse



Lol, sorry...  if you ever need help with it or anything my pm box is open!!!


----------



## dehackers (Jan 31, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Trying to figure out how to do a calculus problem. Always doing calculus. Except I really can't find a way to do it so it's pissing me off.

Click to collapse



calculus is bored like me right now in boring mood...


----------



## pefu19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Typing a reply on my science lesson ^.^

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

Eating Pizza! ;^


----------



## chrisram88 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Eating Pizza! ;^

Click to collapse



Same 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Math 

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2013)

waiting

my lesson was in another classroom but wich?

the screen looks like this:



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 31, 2013)

Checking xda ot during a Stats test 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## imilleson (Jan 31, 2013)

Driving


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 31, 2013)

Surfing the Internet with my terrible netbook. I seem to be pretty darn popular chat today... Leave me alone 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## imilleson (Jan 31, 2013)

Producing  


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## deadcpu (Jan 31, 2013)

Organic chemistry hates it, 
Bt no choice, 
Have to study

----------------Read If You Have Time----------------
Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100,
HIT thanks if I did Helped you.
 LIFE! It's what you make out of it!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 31, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Producing
> View attachment 1692437

Click to collapse



Sweet!
What are you producing?


I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to single handedly raise stick-built trusses into place.
Probably safer to get help


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 31, 2013)

Listening to a classic song

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 1, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Listening to a classic song
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Song?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 1, 2013)

relaxing while I have the chance


----------



## wrs223 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jamming some Phil Collins at work and waiting to go home! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobzx (Feb 1, 2013)

Trying to sleep!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 1, 2013)

Laying in Bed, sipping on Blue Powerade, watching Dragon Ball, finally getting over the flu, and realizing the fact that I haven't eaten since Sunday.  If my calculations are right, I haven't eaten for 99 hours.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 1, 2013)

Wandering into this field of corn.

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Lost in a field of corn.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 1, 2013)

Trying to control my temper.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking on AMAZON for more sheeit to buy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Looking on AMAZON for more sheeit to buy

Click to collapse



Me too!  Tax return gets deposited tomorrow.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me too!  Tax return gets deposited tomorrow.
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



I turned into an Amazon addict.. They have some good deals 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me too!  Tax return gets deposited tomorrow.
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



Interesting, seeing as how the IRS didn't even start processing until 1/30...

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> Interesting, seeing as how the IRS didn't even start processing until 1/30...
> 
> Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.

Click to collapse



I got the confirmation this morning.  I filed instantly upon receiving my w2.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## imilleson (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Sweet!
> What are you producing?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Insight (local TV show )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> Wandering into this field of corn.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------
> 
> Lost in a field of corn.

Click to collapse



Akbar

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 1, 2013)

Awwww ughsville with the tax filing...

I give up this year...going to the tax prep guy with the shoebox this year.
Our tax filing is too complex for me to figure out.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Studying economics

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2013)

waiting....

goddamned :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 1, 2013)

Hanging out with Jr 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 1, 2013)

Experiencing HDMI troubles.

Sent from my xxxx using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Trying to sleep

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## s8freak (Feb 1, 2013)

Sleep is overrated lol I'm watching Gordon Ramsay's "Kitchen Nightmares" 

Morphed S3 "get busy livin or get busy dying"


----------



## kolembo (Feb 1, 2013)

electromagnetism is the force transmitted by light
could einstein be wrong?
could the speed of light be different in different parts of the cosmos?
Superhighways to the Stars

Watching Morgan Freeman presenting The Universe


----------



## Stealth111 (Feb 1, 2013)

Watching Shipping Wars.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 1, 2013)

kolembo said:


> electromagnetism is the force transmitted by light
> could einstein be wrong?
> could the speed of light be different in different parts of the cosmos?
> Superhighways to the Stars
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought electromagnetism dealt with electric/magnetic fields and forces. Like the forces that hold a water molecule, not necessarily just the force transmitted by light.
EM waves all travel at the same speed (in a vacuum) and at different speeds depending on what they are travelling through. So the speed of light could be different in different parts of the universe as long as its not traveling through a vacuum.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 1, 2013)

Listening music & chatting on my netbook and doing all other stuff on my phone. My phones 10x faster than the pc.. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## imilleson (Feb 1, 2013)

Becoming very angry with this message 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 1, 2013)

Watching Around the Horn on espn

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Feb 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Watching Around the Horn on espn
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol me too

Sent from my One V using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeadKandy (Feb 1, 2013)

Watching Gaki Batsu games 2012/13


----------



## s8freak (Feb 1, 2013)

Getting my truck alarmed 

Morphed S3 "get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 2, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Becoming very angry with this message View attachment 1695745
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought I thought I was out smarting T-mobile when I switched to Verizon, but now I am charged $25 for every gb overage.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## burghfan3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pooping

Living my life's not hard enough,
Burn me alive inside


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

burghfan3 said:


> Pooping

Click to collapse



Is this the best you can do?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 2, 2013)

burghfan3 said:


> Pooping
> 
> Living my life's not hard enough,
> Burn me alive inside

Click to collapse



That and been said on this thread countless times. Kids these days, no creativity.


----------



## imilleson (Feb 2, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> I thought I thought I was out smarting T-mobile when I switched to Verizon, but now I am charged $25 for every gb overage.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol I don't know which ones worse

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Testing out my new keyboard.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fzee (Feb 2, 2013)

Feeling that my Pet is a Buneary(bunny)..He keeps using Agility,Jump Kick and Bounce at me..

Found him in Singapore and used my baby Rattata(hamster) against him..
I threw a pokeball and cought him...I didnt go to the pokemon centre in time and my rattata died..Trying to tame the bunny 
Sent from my sending thingy..


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

Chilling in my bed

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

Wondering what the heck is wrong with some people.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching "Infested" waiting for the wife to get home from work...  boring day is boring...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Watching infested waiting for the wife to get home from work...  boring day is boring...

Click to collapse



Why dont you go to a doctor for the vaccine?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Why dont you go to a doctor for the vaccine?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol...  not a chance...  never had one, never will...  especially if you're talking about the flu shot...  have you ever read up on those things?  Not even proven to reduce the risk of getting the flu, what's the point of that...


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Wondering what the heck is wrong with some people.

Click to collapse



^^^^^^
OLL!

This occupies most of my day.
Brought on by age...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> ^^^^^^
> OLL!
> 
> This occupies most of my day.
> Brought on by age...

Click to collapse



Mine is brought on by stress (and stupidity in other people)


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Mine is brought on by stress (and stupidity in other people)

Click to collapse




Oooo stress = bad
Get a bit stressed myself.
Just want to fly away sometimes...actually most times.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Oooo stress = bad
> Get a bit stressed myself.
> Just want to fly away sometimes...actually most times.

Click to collapse



Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Wondering what the heck is wrong with some people.

Click to collapse



Thinking that if this ^^^ is re: "sparky" someone should apply gasoline and wait for the spark.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thinking that if this ^^^ is re: "sparky" someone should apply gasoline and wait for the spark.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



LMAO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rubbing my eyes... I've been playing Saints Row The 3rd since 7 something

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thinking that if this ^^^ is re: "sparky" someone should apply gasoline and wait for the spark.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

Listening good music

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## s8freak (Feb 2, 2013)

watching "Groundhog Day" 

Morphed S3 "get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 2, 2013)

S3freak said:


> watching "Groundhog Day"
> 
> Morphed S3 "get busy livin or get busy dyin"

Click to collapse



Classic

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

Back to staring at the monitor...and yawning.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

Waiting for game data download

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Waiting for game data download
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Which game???  about to watch Zero Dark Thirty!  Heard it was great, we shall see...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Which game???  about to watch Zero Dark Thirty!  Heard it was great, we shall see...

Click to collapse



ELGARD on Android

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> ELGARD on Android
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Never heard of it, report back and let me know if its any good...  I'm always looking for a good way to pass the time...


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm playing Bike Race on my phone.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Never heard of it, report back and let me know if its any good...  I'm always looking for a good way to pass the time...

Click to collapse



Well, its an ancient sword fighting game, but ill know ill lose interest in it in a matter of days.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## MunkyButt (Feb 2, 2013)

"Working"

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

D8wnl8ading torrent music

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## la.qu (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Starring at my Laptop and making useless synths ob ableton live 9 

Sent from my ipod touch 4g using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> D8wnl8ading torrent music
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse




Don't get busted...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Don't get busted...

Click to collapse



Nah, in my country nobody cares.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Textin my gal!

sent by Thor


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Don't get busted...

Click to collapse



It's been years since I've heard of anyone getting busted for that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been years since I've heard of anyone getting busted for that.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



It's gettin' risky tho...


----------



## la.qu (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

*using Not "ab" 

Sent from my iphone 6 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

Usually you just see the sites getting shut down and prosecuted.  Still, I suppose precaution is good.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Usually you just see the sites getting shut down and prosecuted.  Still, I suppose precaution is good.

Click to collapse



True...
For me, I just would be careful about admitting to the internet what I was doing.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

I never use those phrases, lol, I also buy what I can, some obscure stuff or mixes aren't out there to buy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes the internut can bring out the kid in the candy store syndrome LOL...

Imagine if you found a Walmart unlocked with nobody around...I come out of there with everything and never use any of it.
Well except maybe a fresh set of tires...


----------



## tendi001 (Feb 2, 2013)

Im writing here right now, becouse i need more than 10 posts to write in development thread


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

tendi001 said:


> Im writing here right now, becouse i need more than 10 posts to write in development thread

Click to collapse



That's against rules, buddy. Make 10 useful posts, or ask your question in the q&a section.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

tendi001 said:


> Im writing here right now, becouse i need more than 10 posts to write in development thread

Click to collapse



LOL
How many times a week does this happen?
The poor old ten post rule 

For every person that doesn't have a clue hopefully there are two that do.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> LOL
> How many times a week does this happen?
> The poor old ten post rule
> 
> For every person that doesn't have a clue hopefully there are two that do.

Click to collapse



Yeah i noticed it happening every now and then.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 2, 2013)

Listening a song!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2013)

preparing to install windows 8

i screwed my windows 7's bootsector.

bootloader gone, can't fix it with the install disc

'ERROR NO OPERATING SYSTEMS DETECTED, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISC AND PRESS ENTER'

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> preparing to install windows 8
> 
> i screwed my windows 7's bootsector.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8 is terrible. You are better off installing 7 again

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

race55 said:


> 8 is terrible. You are better off installing 7 again
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Downvote. 8 is better than 7.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## tsubus (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Downvote. 8 is better than 7.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2013)

race55 said:


> 8 is terrible. You are better off installing 7 again
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse





OptimusLove said:


> Downvote. 8 is better than 7.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



let me atleast test it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## burghfan3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Is this the best you can do?

Click to collapse











LoopDoGG79 said:


> That and been said on this thread countless times. Kids these days, no creativity.

Click to collapse



Should I have lied?

Living my life's not hard enough,
Burn me alive inside


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 2, 2013)

Walking on treadmill! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Trying out next launcher 3d

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fzee (Feb 2, 2013)

The usual...
HOMEWORKKK


Sent from my sending thingy..


----------



## msaadn (Feb 2, 2013)

I ought to be studying as I have a final tomorrow, but I'm sitting here watching House MD...


----------



## Fzee (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing the last question of my homework from the textbook when i realise..
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

I WAS DOING LAST WEEK'S HOMEWORKKKKK.....!!!!!!!!!!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU........!!!!!!

I just got trolled by my own handbook and wasted 1 hour of my life..:banghead:


Sent from my sending thingy..


----------



## Merlin35 (Feb 2, 2013)

*I am*

trying to work out to change to omega 19.2 or stay on 19.1


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Singing 

sent by Thor


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> let me atleast test it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Don't listen to them. 8j is a great OS, I dual boot it with Ubuntu 12.10. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching big bang theory

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Daniux (Feb 2, 2013)

writing a post on xda forum??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniux said:


> writing a post on xda forum??

Click to collapse



Please don't lie this is a serious thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 2, 2013)

laying down floor tile

Sent from my kitchen wife using xda premium


----------



## newicnewic (Feb 2, 2013)

nothing


----------



## s8freak (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching Karl Pilkington on "An Idiot Abroad" marathon:thumbup:

Morphed S3 "get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching "American Beauty"

Classic.

If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> Watching "American Beauty"
> 
> Classic.
> 
> If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee!

Click to collapse



Haven't seen that one in years, may just have to dig it out of the collection and give it a watch!  

Bout to watch "Wreck it Ralph" with my daughter and wife... looks funny!


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Haven't seen that one in years, may just have to dig it out of the collection and give it a watch!
> 
> Bout to watch "Wreck it Ralph" with my daughter and wife... looks funny!

Click to collapse



It's one that doesn't get old for me.
Fight Club is next.
Or A Beautiful Mind.  Not sure yet.

If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee!


----------



## stefanelul2000 (Feb 2, 2013)

Minecraft

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*

Watching tv!

Sent from my phone because my pc broke.


----------



## ErebusRaze (Feb 2, 2013)

In Chinatown on the Lower East Side, eating good!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching Too Cute on Animal Planet


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 2, 2013)

Lying in bed. Been feeling under the weather.


----------



## MarcPlusTwo (Feb 2, 2013)

Good that I disabled XDA yesterday, since I tend to randomly call and text people.
Now I'm just laying here on my carpet reading the newest posts and trying to figure out how I got home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

Sitting here


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 2, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Lying in bed. Been feeling under the weather.

Click to collapse



Can I join?

Sent from my puppy using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2013)

race55 said:


> 8 is terrible. You are better off installing 7 again
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse











OptimusLove said:


> Downvote. 8 is better than 7.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> let me atleast test it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse











cmason37 said:


> Don't listen to them. 8j is a great OS, I dual boot it with Ubuntu 12.10.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



well, i tried and i like it, it looks good and the apps are great 

it only toke me a while to get the graphics driver installed.

but me sleepy, im going to sleep i think.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 2, 2013)

Watching groundhog day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSVeDx9fk60&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 2, 2013)

8 is great after you've restored the 7UI....

What am I doing?  Defending Windows 8 believe it or not...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2013)

i have no problems (yet) with 8.
maybe ill get later...

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i have no problems (yet) with 8.
> maybe ill get later...
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



PM me when you install, I can help you make it exactly like 7 with no extra programs...


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 2, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> 8 is great after you've restored the 7UI....
> 
> What am I doing?  Defending Windows 8 believe it or not...

Click to collapse



Seconded. Once you get rid of the ridiculous Metro UI, it's better than 7. 

I still can't quite get over the whole "No turning off Auto Sort" in explorer that they introduced in Vista, the lack of a Start Button in the Desktop View (Dafuq M$?), or the stupid inability to shut the bloody thing off, though. All which can be fixed by third party fixes, (or an entirely different program, in the auto sort case. You don't want it auto sorting when you're manually renaming 80.000 documents....) but that's not the point. It's just bloody ridiculous. 

Why on Earth did they release an obviously Tablet OS for Desktop PC's? If the whole Swiping thing wasn't awkward enough on a 22" Monitor with a mouse, they also make it impossible to turn the pc off (whatever happened to 'Green thinking'?) without first installing a third party fix.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 2, 2013)

Arguing with the girl... Man she's a basket case some times... I'm not even drunk this time... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Seconded. Once you get rid of the ridiculous Metro UI, it's better than 7.
> 
> I still can't quite get over the whole "No turning off Auto Sort" in explorer that they introduced in Vista, the lack of a Start Button in the Desktop View (Dafuq M$?), or the stupid inability to shut the bloody thing off, though. All which can be fixed by third party fixes, (or an entirely different program, in the auto sort case. You don't want it auto sorting when you're manually renaming 80.000 documents....) but that's not the point. It's just bloody ridiculous.
> 
> Why on Earth did they release an obviously Tablet OS for Desktop PC's? If the whole Swiping thing wasn't awkward enough on a 22" Monitor with a mouse, they also make it impossible to turn the pc off (whatever happened to 'Green thinking'?) without first installing a third party fix.

Click to collapse



Do you need help restoring the TRUE 7 UI?  All those issues can be beaten...  even fast boot...


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 2, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Do you need help restoring the TRUE 7 UI?  All those issues can be beaten...  even fast boot...

Click to collapse



Oh, I know, I did my googling  ClassicShell solved most of it (start button, metro ui, boot to desktop, shutdown, etc.), Zabkat Xplorer² as replacement for Explorer got rid of the Auto Sort  But if you have any good suggetions, they're more than welcome. 

So far I have found a way to turn off autosort for everything but list and detailed view as a registry hack. But it's useless, as list and detail view are the settings I use about 98% of the time and need ti for the most...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Oh, I know, I did my googling  ClassicShell solved most of it (start button, metro ui, boot to desktop, shutdown, etc.), Zabkat Xplorer² as replacement for Explorer got rid of the Auto Sort  But if you have any good suggetions, they're more than welcome.
> 
> So far I have found a way to turn off autosort for everything but list and detailed view as a registry hack. But it's useless, as list and detail view are the settings I use about 98% of the time and need ti for the most...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna PM you my Gtalk...  The toolkit I used contains an activator, so I can't post it....

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Oh, I know, I did my googling  ClassicShell solved most of it (start button, metro ui, boot to desktop, shutdown, etc.), Zabkat Xplorer² as replacement for Explorer got rid of the Auto Sort  But if you have any good suggetions, they're more than welcome.
> 
> So far I have found a way to turn off autosort for everything but list and detailed view as a registry hack. But it's useless, as list and detail view are the settings I use about 98% of the time and need ti for the most...

Click to collapse



You don't need all that extra crap...  It's a pure Win7 experience...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> PM me when you install, I can help you make it exactly like 7 with no extra programs...

Click to collapse





ShadowLea said:


> Seconded. Once you get rid of the ridiculous Metro UI, it's better than 7.
> 
> I still can't quite get over the whole "No turning off Auto Sort" in explorer that they introduced in Vista, the lack of a Start Button in the Desktop View (Dafuq M$?), or the stupid inability to shut the bloody thing off, though. All which can be fixed by third party fixes, (or an entirely different program, in the auto sort case. You don't want it auto sorting when you're manually renaming 80.000 documents....) but that's not the point. It's just bloody ridiculous.
> 
> Why on Earth did they release an obviously Tablet OS for Desktop PC's? If the whole Swiping thing wasn't awkward enough on a 22" Monitor with a mouse, they also make it impossible to turn the pc off (whatever happened to 'Green thinking'?) without first installing a third party fix.

Click to collapse



i already installed windows 8 12 hours ago
i dont want to lose the metro ui
i like the meto start menu.
i have no problems with win8

the only thing i miss is Aero.
but yet i dont want to change anything else. if i want ill pm you

the only thing im looking for right now is Aero.
do you know how to get that back?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 3, 2013)

*muses* Is it sad that I had to google Gtalk? Yea, probably is. 

Anyway. Don't currently have a PC with W8 on it anymore as it was a work laptop, and I quit last monday. So I can't exactly test it out. (  ) But I am curious about the auto sort thing. Did you actually manage to fix that? Because there's a _lot_ of people complaining about it, and what I have found so far is that it can't actually be done as the new version of Explorer for 7 and 8 for some reason beyond my understanding doesn't allow it to be disabled.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i already installed windows 8 12 hours ago
> i dont want to lose the metro ui
> i like the meto start menu.
> i have no problems with win8
> ...

Click to collapse



My method allows you to have both...  and can toggle between 8UI and 7UI...  Aero hasn't been restored yet...  They're working on it...

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> *muses* Is it sad that I had to google Gtalk? Yea, probably is.
> 
> Anyway. Don't currently have a PC with W8 on it anymore as it was a work laptop, and I quit last monday. So I can't exactly test it out. (  ) But I am curious about the auto sort thing. Did you actually manage to fix that? Because there's a _lot_ of people complaining about it, and what I have found so far is that it can't actually be done as the new version of Explorer for 7 and 8 for some reason beyond my understanding doesn't allow it to be disabled.

Click to collapse



Yes I believe I've got that one sorted...  I would have the check...  The Windows Explorer is a hybrid...  Has both 7 and 8 features...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> My method allows you to have both...  and can toggle between 8UI and 7UI...  Aero hasn't been restored yet...  They're working on it...

Click to collapse



ok thanks, will think about it 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Yes I believe I've got that one sorted...  I would have the check...  The Windows Explorer is a hybrid...  Has both 7 and 8 features...

Click to collapse



That'd be awesome. 
To clarify (so you knwo what part to test ) I mean the thing where newly copied files stay at the bottom, and the name-changed files stay in place until you either hit F5 or switch to a different folder in XP. In Vista/7/8, they automatically get sorted alphabetically (or whichever other sorting-value is chosen). It's a nightmare in large folders...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> That'd be awesome.
> To clarify (so you knwo what part to test ) I mean the thing where newly copied files stay at the bottom, and the name-changed files stay in place until you either hit F5 or switch to a different folder in XP. In Vista/7/8, they automatically get sorted alphabetically (or whichever other sorting-value is chosen). It's a nightmare in large folders...

Click to collapse



Confirmed working...


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Seconded. Once you get rid of the ridiculous Metro UI, it's better than 7.

Click to collapse



It's just the start menu jeez! It's the same as Windows 7, but the start menu is actually useful. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> It's just the start menu jeez! It's the same as Windows 7, but the start menu is actually useful.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The Windows8 start menu is worthless...  defeats the purpose of the name 'Windows'...  to each their own though...  Mine runs like 7 with no extra add-ons...


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 3, 2013)

cmason37 said:


> but the start menu is actually useful.

Click to collapse



Not on a 22" 1920x1280 screen with a mouse, it's not... 10cm² bright solid-colour blocks notifying you that you have no emails... The graphic designer in me runs away shrieking in horror everytime I see it.  It's so bloody _ugly_..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Not on a 22" 1920x1280 screen with a mouse, it's not... Also, the designer in me runs away shrieking in horror everytime I see it.  It's so bloody _ugly_..

Click to collapse



Do you have a personal computer running 8?  Forget the work PCs...


----------



## Jasonp0 (Feb 3, 2013)

Playing sky rim and trying to not let the fact that I need to learn Linux, java, c, and c++ to start developing my own ROMs discourage me. Oh and ignoring the fact that I separated a rib last night.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Do you have a personal computer running 8?  Forget the work PCs...

Click to collapse



Not anymore. I tried it out when it was first released, but it wasn't my cup of tea. Lots of games that had already taken a lot of work to run on 7 wouldn't run properly on 8 and such. My main laptop actually still runs XP because I play a _lot_ of pre-Vista games.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Not anymore. I tried it out when it was first released, but it wasn't my cup of tea. Lots of games that had already taken a lot of work to run on 7 wouldn't run properly on 8 and such. My main laptop actually still runs XP because I play a _lot_ of pre-Vista games.

Click to collapse



Didn't work in compatibility mode?  Laptop?  Seriously hit me up on gtalk...  after building the beast I'm typing on right now, I now have a box full of up-to-date laptop components...


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Didn't work in compatibility mode?  Laptop?  Seriously hit me up on gtalk...  after building the beast I'm typing on right now, I now have a box full of up-to-date laptop components...

Click to collapse



No, compatibility mode and admin mode didn't work. Most older games have serious issue with the OS itself, and compatibility mode in 7 is anything but compatible... 

Yea, laptop. An Asus N70SV.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

Watching hockey and making dinner.


----------



## erad1 (Feb 3, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Watching hockey and making dinner.

Click to collapse



Same here...Well except for the making dinner thing  Flyers-canes

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

Maple Leafs vs. Bruins for me.


----------



## boborone (Feb 3, 2013)

Watching anonymous act like a fool

http://www.facebook.com/anonymousglobalnetwork/posts/477873145602678?


----------



## NeptuneKirby (Feb 3, 2013)

Watching vids and posting in this thread 8D


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

Just woke up. Bacon for breakfast 

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

Drinking. Heavily

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## civicstyle01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Drinking playing black ops 2 ftw!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Feb 3, 2013)

watching comedy serial 

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 3, 2013)

I have no clue.
Someone show me what needs to be done.


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I have no clue.
> Someone show me what needs to be done.

Click to collapse



That's ok.

If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Drinking. Heavily
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that break didn't last long!  Lol.   wish I was on that level right now...


----------



## lortay78 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just got done with an ingress raid, playing around with snapseed and looking for a kernel update in xda.


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Watchin Mr.bean!! 

sent by Thor


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Well that break didn't last long!  Lol.   wish I was on that level right now...

Click to collapse



No. It didn't 
Like I said....I like drinking too much to stop for long. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> No. It didn't
> Like I said....I like drinking too much to stop for long. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Hey, whatever keeps you sane and not homicidal!  Lol. Or, sort of sane in your case... :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol !!! :beer:

sent by Thor


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

scheming...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

Converting more of my music library to FLAC, and being content with having made my first ever useful thread ([email protected])

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sleeping....


----------



## soumik shah (Feb 3, 2013)

Trying new ideas/widgets to include on my blog droidgyaan.blogspot.com

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## Fzee (Feb 3, 2013)

Updating my phone..
And preparing for the worst to come...
(which is probably going to be forgetting how to root the phone back


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hey, whatever keeps you sane and not homicidal!  Lol. Or, sort of sane in your case... :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Slightly sane?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Slightly sane?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's okay sis, leave him alone. For he is an ignorant


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

Deciding whether I should drink tonight (or now, whichever)


----------



## BrooklynNY (Feb 4, 2013)

Weird.... Thanked by........


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Deciding whether I should drink tonight (or now, whichever)

Click to collapse



Decision made

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Decision made
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bet I know what the decision was! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Bet I know what the decision was! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



What else would it be??
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> What else would it be??
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, true... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cooley67 (Feb 4, 2013)

On my tipo downloading ganes I edited build prop for google that y it's say gt -19100

Sent from my GT-19100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 4, 2013)

Waking up from a nap, still having a headache.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 4, 2013)

Family movie night with my two siblings. We're watching Lord of the Ring.


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 4, 2013)

Super bowl.....GO RAVENS!!!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Super bowl.....GO RAVENS!!!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Go Ravens! I love them!

Click to collapse



GO RAVENS!!!​​


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> THE RAVENS SUCK SO BAD!!!​​

Click to collapse




Lol, not nice!!!   :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
I am a bucs fan by the way, I have no interest in either of these teams, but I have tons of friends who are 9ers fans, so that's who I'm rooting for... ​


----------



## flamebeats (Feb 4, 2013)

Superbowl

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 4, 2013)

Superbowl. 22-28 Ravens winning with 1 min to go.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, not nice!!!   :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> I am a broncos fan by the way, I have no interest in either of these teams, but I have tons of friends who are 9ers fans, so that's who I'm rooting for...

Click to collapse



Oh, I don't really care either. I'm a Browns fan.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Super bowl.....GO RAVENS!!!
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 4, 2013)

San Fransisco Touchdown. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## djmobil2 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Superbowl Pics!*

Here are the best Superbowl pictures taken by me right before the blackout and during the blackout!


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 4, 2013)

Ravens.......Champions Of The World.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Ravens.......Champions Of The World.

Click to collapse



More like NFL refs... still handing out gifts after Christmas


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Family movie night with my two siblings. We're watching Lord of the Ring.

Click to collapse



One does not simply watch LOTR with family. 
Good choice :beer:

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 4, 2013)

Watching Hancock


----------



## CB620 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watching Banshee and about to flash a rom. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 4, 2013)

What do you guys think about GTA 4??

sent by Thor


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

master5hake said:


> More like NFL refs... still handing out gifts after Christmas

Click to collapse



This, definitely this!


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

Watching Real Time, then bed


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 4, 2013)

Searching for bands similar to Rise Against


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> One does not simply watch LOTR with family.
> Good choice :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Currently in bed now. 

A few weeks ago, I was helping my brother film a scene from it for his media class. My sister and I hadn't seen the movie before so I had to get it for us to watch.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Currently in bed now.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was helping my brother film a scene from it for his media class. My sister and I hadn't seen the movie before so I had to get it for us to watch.

Click to collapse



You haven't seen LOTR before?
Woah.
There are two types of people on middle earth-Those who've seen LOTR and those who haven't.
The latter ones suck 

Kidding

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

Wishing Sparky wasn't here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> You haven't seen LOTR before?
> Woah.
> There are two types of people on middle earth-Those who've seen LOTR and those who haven't.
> The latter ones suck
> ...

Click to collapse



Maaaking breakfast now. 

I know, I was thinking why hadn't I watched this sooner. It was really good, but sitting through three hours was hard since I kept having to pause, get up and help my mom with iTunes.


----------



## SergeyLappo (Feb 4, 2013)

Sleeping

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Maaaking breakfast now.
> 
> I know, I was thinking why hadn't I watched this sooner. It was really good, but sitting through three hours was hard since I kept having to pause, get up and help my mom with iTunes.

Click to collapse



Getting ready for an interview!  I would love some breakfast if you're sharing!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Maaaking breakfast now.
> 
> I know, I was thinking why hadn't I watched this sooner. It was really good, but sitting through three hours was hard since I kept having to pause, get up and help my mom with iTunes.

Click to collapse



Did you watch the whole trilogy?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## miksu103 (Feb 4, 2013)

going to update my phone.


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 4, 2013)

Buying furniture.

Sent from my hoohoohaahaa using xda premium


----------



## abhi7395 (Feb 4, 2013)

Learning android...


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 4, 2013)

Talking my new gf......she could be the 1 out of approximately 33 attemps to maintain a meaningful relationship.

Sent from my gibber using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 4, 2013)

woke up


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Getting ready for an interview!  I would love some breakfast if you're sharing!!!

Click to collapse



I made a bagel with cream cheese and boiled two eggs, I have half a bagel and one boiled egg left. But it's now close to dinner time and I'm not sharing my sub. 



Kabir Saxena said:


> Did you watch the whole trilogy?
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



I did not! I have the other two movies to watch and I won't watch them without my siblings, haha. I downloaded them solely for the purpose of us watching it together. 



Currently working from home (I work as a tutor), listening to music AND writing. Tis my typical Monday.


----------



## lopman (Feb 4, 2013)

Trying to get some sleep. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lork Scorguar (Feb 4, 2013)

Flashing an update on my phone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2013)

Lork Scorguar said:


> Flashing an update on my phone

Click to collapse



No you're not. You're boosting your post count. Now gtfo of off-topic before I'll karate kick your arse

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lork Scorguar (Feb 4, 2013)

How can you know what i'm doing? I'm trying the latest dhd ROM from randomblame.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reading this article...  its a great read!!! If you know any Iphone lovers, show them this, might make them change their minds!
http://droid-den.com/editorial/why-the-iphone-is-impossible-for-me-to-use/


----------



## erwinpiero (Feb 5, 2013)

Sleeping

Sent from my EndeavorU using xda premium


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Hockey. Canes vs. Leafs


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Hockey. Canes vs. Leafs

Click to collapse



A chick (please excuse the terminology) that's into android and hockey, I must be dreaming!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just emptied my bowels...  it was great...  it's always the little things in life that are the most enjoyable...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I just emptied my bowels...  it was great...  it's always the little things in life that are the most enjoyable...

Click to collapse



Well that was really high on my need to know list, right up there with "why is belly button fluff always blue" 

_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well that was really high on my need to know list, right up there with "why is belly button fluff always blue"
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



Blue clothing?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Blue clothing?

Click to collapse



Have you not noticed that it doesn't matter what colour you wear, it's always blue? 

_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Have you not noticed that it doesn't matter what colour you wear, it's always blue?
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



Never have noticed that one...  I'll be more observant next time...  Here's another odd question for you....  How come you can take a piss without taking a dump, but the opposite is impossible...  I think we should apply for gov't funding for research on both matters...


----------



## rootedkfirefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Watching Big Bang Theory


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

Drinking beer (Samuel Adams), Watching Jeopardy, and making a cheat sheet for my test tomorrow


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> A chick (please excuse the terminology) that's into android and hockey, I must be dreaming!!!

Click to collapse



Haha! Must be a lovely dream and you're excused.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Haha! Must be a lovely dream and you're excused.

Click to collapse



Has your PM box began to fill up yet?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 5, 2013)

Sitting here checking in after doing battle with a chainsaw and a Mulberry tree (annual event here in the burbs)


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Has your PM box began to fill up yet?

Click to collapse



Actually, no. I haven't gotten any PMs. Clean as a whistle.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Actually, no. I haven't gotten any PMs. Clean as a whistle.

Click to collapse



You're gonna start getting a bunch of friend requests...  I'll start...  and the more you post, the more people will want to talk with you...  Trust me, it never fails...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Have you not noticed that it doesn't matter what colour you wear, it's always blue?
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



This is true :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> You're gonna start getting a bunch of friend requests...  I'll start...  and the more you post, the more people will want to talk with you...  Trust me, it never fails...

Click to collapse



This is also true :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

Wishing I had a dev-friendly device

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wishing I had a dev-friendly device
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Should have bought a nexus 4 pizza boy. Sell your Atrix HD and buy a N4 :what:

On topic: I'm watching Notre Dame vs Syracuse

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Should have bought a nexus 4 pizza boy. Sell your Atrix HD and buy a N4 :what:
> 
> On topic: I'm watching Notre Dame vs Syracuse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't. It was a 2 year upgrade deal. BTW, what is the default carrier for the N4?

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 5, 2013)

Being bored


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Sigh. Getting so frustrated and annoyed watching this game. Should've had that second goal now it's the end of the second period. Stupidity.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Sigh. Getting so frustrated and annoyed watching this game. Should've had that second goal now it's the end of the second period. Stupidity.

Click to collapse



The game? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> The game?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Currently watching hockey: Toronto Maple Leafs vs. Carolina Hurricanes


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Currently watching hockey: Toronto Maple Leafs vs. Carolina Hurricanes

Click to collapse



If it ain't about the Avalanche then it don't matter!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

master5hake said:


> If it ain't about the Redwings then it don't matter!

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Waiting for my battery to drop below 15% to flash Slim RC2...


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> I made a bagel with cream cheese and boiled two eggs, I have half a bagel and one boiled egg left. But it's now close to dinner time and I'm not sharing my sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I once watched unedited versions of all 3 back-to-back-to-back. About 11 hours of awesomness. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Fzee (Feb 5, 2013)

Doing my Malay homework ....

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K3v.ie (Feb 5, 2013)

Searching how to fix my phone.


----------



## Fzee (Feb 5, 2013)

K3v.ie said:


> Searching how to fix my phone.

Click to collapse



If your phone is samsung then download and flash the firmware via odin ..The firmware files can be found at sammobile .com

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 5, 2013)

Testing out my new OTG cable

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Simon_WM (Feb 5, 2013)

Having a play with the XDA application, While sat in college

- Sent from my HTC One X -


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

Simon_WM said:


> Having a play with the XDA application, While sat in college
> 
> - Sent from my HTC One X -

Click to collapse



A wild teacher appears!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 5, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Talking my new gf......she could be the 1 out of approximately 33 attemps to maintain a meaningful relationship.
> 
> Sent from my gibber using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck mate, you're gonna need it  

Trying to fix my laptop. Everything is pretty much fubar'd but you can always try... I'm sick of this slow netbook... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Studying

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Studying
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



What grade are you in?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Simon_WM (Feb 5, 2013)

> Studying<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I'm am as well =/

- Sent from my HTC One X -


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

Simon_WM said:


> Unfortunately I'm am as well =/
> 
> - Sent from my HTC One X -

Click to collapse



@Simon_WM are you the same as Simon_TS  ?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> @Simon_WM are you the same as Simon_TS  ?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



OptimusLove are you the same as OptimusOne? 
Stupid question is stupid


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

Sitting at my desk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newicnewic (Feb 5, 2013)

Trying to have 3D acceleration on my [email protected] and have ten reply to post at tf101 dev post


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> I once watched unedited versions of all 3 back-to-back-to-back. About 11 hours of awesomness.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Trying to force myself out of bed now... 

Very awesome. I'd do that if I had the time, unfortunately my siblings and I run on different schedules so we left it for Friday night.


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Feb 5, 2013)

Sitting in 3rd period Study Hall -_____-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> What grade are you in?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



12th grade

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

En route to campus now to get some work done in the next 5 hours before work.


----------



## Richieboy67 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm killing a puppy....


Just joking.. Worked all night.. Having coffee now and watching The Following.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2013)

Grade? I can't even remember 12th grade Lol. Trying to go back to sleep it's my Friday and I work tonight. 

Morphed SIII "Get busy livin or get busy dying"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drinking coffee...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Drinking coffee...

Click to collapse



Can I have some?


----------



## saintsfan09 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rubbin one out be4 work. Gotta love morning wood. Stopping to post this means I gotta start over now. Damn

*types* www.nakedchixwithandroids.com

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 5, 2013)

IHOP free pancake day!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> IHOP free pancake day!

Click to collapse



Same here dude. *High five*
I'm going to every IHOP in my town!

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 5, 2013)

Im drinking gatorade!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Im drinking gatorade!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can I have some? 

I'm at my school campus, reading, xda and eating my lunch.


----------



## Jaytronics (Feb 5, 2013)

Loving the fact that the company that I work for sent me a Phone with Verizon Wireless service. Hating that the phone is an iPhone. 
:'(
 Been using it all morning. Dont like it. Will not sign up for an Apple ID account. Ugg! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Feb 5, 2013)

So glorious 






Compiling a rom while in bed from my phone 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
BlackBean   ?    LightWeight   ?   PACman   ?   PA   ?   RootBox


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

sniper said:


> So glorious
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 5, 2013)

I am talking with my gf ... !! 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

Drinking tea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 5, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Drinking tea
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 5, 2013)

In class waiting to take a test. The teacher is late


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Watching a NOVA episode.

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 5, 2013)

Searching how to install wp 7.8 on the omnia w I bought online second hand for cheap. Expecting it to come in tomorrow. Couldn't resist to try it out sometime for €20  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 5, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am talking with my gf ... !!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Why so much emphasis?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 5, 2013)

trying to sleep.
no succes 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Flashing a rom!


----------



## kingofnice (Feb 6, 2013)

Biting a knife.

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 6, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Flashing a rom!

Click to collapse



Which one?


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 6, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Which one?

Click to collapse



Black Bean 6.


I'm resisting the urge to watch hockey right now. Leafs are up by 1, score is 2-1 against the Capitals... but right now, I have too much crap to do for school for the next two days. /dies. Off to do more homework.


----------



## spider623 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sleep typing 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

hukel56 said:


> Biting a knife.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+

Click to collapse



Biting the bullet?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 6, 2013)

Peeing 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Peeing
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



TMI! :what:
How was it?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 6, 2013)

Trying nit to kook at the keyboard whilst tying

howd idoo?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Trying nit to kook at the keyboard whilst tying
> 
> howd idoo?

Click to collapse



Meh. Ok 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

Drinking beer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 6, 2013)

K,
Now I'm shootin' a game of pool at my neighbor\friends house+drinking Coors light...(I just broke)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 6, 2013)

Watching Flight. Not bad so far.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

Listening to slacker radio


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 6, 2013)

Finding some games to download for my phone.. 
Downloading shadowgun dead zone now

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 6, 2013)

Watching kids in the hall. Trying not to wake up my sweetie

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Stealth111 (Feb 6, 2013)

Getting ready for work

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Feb 6, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Watching kids in the hall. Trying not to wake up my sweetie
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mm kids. Can I watch them too?

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 6, 2013)

flashing my samrtphone...


----------



## james.bank (Feb 6, 2013)

Growing my nostrildamuses one braid at a time! Yeah yeah!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my M865 using xda premium


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 6, 2013)

Fighting with myself to get out of bed and go to class or stay in bed and sleep. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 6, 2013)

checking what food left and what shoud I buy for dinner...


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Feb 6, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> 12th grade
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me too.... I hate it. Lmao

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> Me too.... I hate it. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Totally :sly:
Its gonna get over soon

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Nalin12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just flashed ViperXL rom on my unlocked at&t HOX 

Right now listening to my favorite internet radio station :good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2013)

Sitting on a couch, eating a hot dog.

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Feb 6, 2013)

Drinking copious amounts of coffee 

Morphed SIII "Get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 6, 2013)

S3freak said:


> Drinking copious amounts of coffee
> 
> Morphed SIII "Get busy livin or get busy dyin"

Click to collapse



Just woke up, will do the same soon.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

Think about how much time of my life I have wasted on xda

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2013)

chalak said:


> Think about how much time of my life I have wasted on xda
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



you dont waste time here, this place is the right place


and im watching a friend no-live pushing an egg

STUPID APPS EVERYWERE!!

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## kernelle (Feb 6, 2013)

does someone know what movie this is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m60qm8PKBE


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 6, 2013)

Talking to the IRS, damn, they can be jerks!!


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 6, 2013)

kernelle said:


> does someone know what movie this is?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m60qm8PKBE

Click to collapse



Life aquatic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 6, 2013)

Just finished playing some random stuff with my guitar. Now in bed texting abs about to go to sleep. My hands are so damn sore since I've done like 200 push ups through the day. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## kernelle (Feb 6, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Life aquatic
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 6, 2013)

Waiting on UPS. Missed a package yesterday so it doesn't have an arrival time besides "end of day".


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Waiting on UPS. Missed a package yesterday so it doesn't have an arrival time besides "end of day".

Click to collapse



The package. What was inside? :sly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 6, 2013)

About to repair a G73...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2013)

oh my freaking hellish god!
a meme i uploaded a month ago got only 10 likes after a week, now i look back OMFG 1449 LIKES

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> oh my freaking hellish god!
> a meme i uploaded a month ago got only 10 likes after a week, now i look back OMFG 1449 LIKES
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Why don't you link it here while at it? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## blade30p (Feb 6, 2013)

Just started work,  playing DSpace 2 on my fone. Pretty decent game actually.  Gonna start The Dark knight rises when I finish DS  the best part is that they pay me for this ****

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Why don't you link it here while at it?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



well, here it is: http://www.memecenter.com/fun/1074350/when-gamers-im-sorry-if-colours-dont-fit-ok-im-colourblind

dont take it to sirious, its not meant to be.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 6, 2013)

Watching food recipes and making a list of groceries to cook up a storm this Friday for sibling movie night.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

Listening to Slacker radio

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CB620 (Feb 6, 2013)

Debating on which phone I want since I'm getting bored with my Note 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sitting in line at Burger king.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Feb 6, 2013)

Feeling guilty I'm still not sleeping.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

Laying in bed listening to music hoping it lulls me to sleep. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

Arisenhavok91 said:


> Sitting in line at Burger king.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sitting?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sitting?

Click to collapse



Well, either he is in a drive thru, or he is so lazy, he pulled out a fold out chair to sit down while waiting in line in the restaurant.


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 7, 2013)

I am typing this up.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> I am typing this up.

Click to collapse



You! :sly:


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You! :sly:

Click to collapse



Yeah It's me


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> Yeah It's me

Click to collapse



Well, welcome to off-topic. Try not to die.


----------



## anarko13 (Feb 7, 2013)

watching the big bam theory lol

Sent from my LG-E612g using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

anarko13 said:


> watching the big bam theory lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-E612g using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*Big Bang Theory


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, welcome to off-topic. Try not to die.

Click to collapse



Right now I'm finishing my English homework. That's deadly enough.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

I'm also thinking about my tennis tournament on saturday. I am boss at tennis.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 7, 2013)

UPS package arrived but when I opened it it had cosmetic damage. Fully functional though. Amazon gave me a refund without having to return it.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> UPS package arrived but when I opened it it had cosmetic damage. Fully functional though. Amazon gave me a refund without having to return it.

Click to collapse



What is it?!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 7, 2013)

Android smart TV usb dongle.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay, screw sleeping early. I'm basking in all the glory that I'm definitely prettier than my ex's current girlfriend. Hahahaha, oh I'm horrible. Not.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 7, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Okay, screw sleeping early. I'm basking in all the glory that I'm definitely prettier than my ex's current girlfriend. Hahahaha, oh I'm horrible. Not.

Click to collapse



Not a valid excuse to feel bad....


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Not a valid excuse to feel bad....

Click to collapse



I don't feel bad at all. I'm so ecstatic hahaha. 

Sent from my Nexus 4



Quasimodem said:


> Now you should send her a txt telling her that...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, hell no. I don't know her. I just saw pictures.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 7, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> I don't feel bad at all. I'm so ecstatic hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Now you should send her a txt telling her that...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 7, 2013)

Watching The Shawshank Redemption. 
Damn good movie.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## s8freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Watching the Three Stooges 

Morphed SIII "Get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## blacknight1114 (Feb 7, 2013)

Getting pissed cuz my new bootanimation isnt working right...lol.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking at a wiffle ball...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2013)

About to drink....in 3....2... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 7, 2013)

Updating statuses and sending messages.


----------



## AtariDroid (Feb 7, 2013)

Reading through the Vzw S3 Development section hoping to see an update to the ROM/s I like that I dare run..since I need my phone to run right.


----------



## Fzee (Feb 7, 2013)

Hating that annoying sd card scanning thing..Always pop up my notification bar every few mins...

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsg89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lurking on xda

Sent from my HTC One VX using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 7, 2013)

Downloading M'Rage rom for my gio

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

Reporting a ten poster 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Just woke up.
Need some coffee. Too lazy to make some.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## rodawg71 (Feb 7, 2013)

Drinking coffee... 

sent from a Galaxy SIII near you


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Feb 7, 2013)

pepo930 said:


> Posting in the off-topic section to get 10 posts to be able to post in other threads.

Click to collapse



You can't do that. First time I joined and did that, all my post got deleted...

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## Fzee (Feb 7, 2013)

Just finished hw...Going to pack my bag and sleep 
zzzZzzzZzZz....

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 7, 2013)

Texting and fixing breakfast 
Toast and bacon 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Feb 7, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watching The Shawshank Redemption.
> Damn good movie.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Best movie ever.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 7, 2013)

Any one watched Dabangg 2? 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Feb 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Any one watched Dabangg 2?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Yep! Dumb movie! Too much action, crap story. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
 LIFE! A ONE TIME OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE OR BREAK!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just woke up...  Red Bull, then some no-name energy drink, then coffee...


----------



## apen83 (Feb 7, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Just woke up...  Red Bull, then some no-name energy drink, then coffee...

Click to collapse



That's my kind of breakfast. Screw wheaties!


----------



## Starang (Feb 7, 2013)

Dealing with customers/orders at work...

Oh and browsing the forums on occasion


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

Placed an order for Cards Against Humanity, now en route to pick up a few errands.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Watching Gordon Ramsey's Cookery Course. Then it's Anchorman 

Morphed DarthstalkerSIII "Get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 7, 2013)

Texting with my chick. She's having hard time and I feel so bad for her... 

Also exploring some new features of aokp! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## hamzahqaisar1995 (Feb 7, 2013)

Reading xda developers XD

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 7, 2013)

hamzahqaisar1995 said:


> Reading xda developers XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 7, 2013)

Posting my first post from my new desire x 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

I made three grilled cheese sammiches and I'm eating them with the kid I tutor.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 7, 2013)

pretty much nothing...


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 7, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Flashing DualBoot rhythym kernel
1 PA v2.99
2 Ultimate XXLSC v.5.1 jelly bean

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## delusionsofgrandure (Feb 7, 2013)

suppose to be working but here on xda


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2013)

Listening to Slacker radio, on tapatalk jumping between forums.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 7, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Listening to Slacker radio, on tapatalk jumping between forums.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd like to jump between your forums.!


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 8, 2013)

Trying to find something to do.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 8, 2013)

Just left a free radio sponsored block party. Free drinks and food. Also won 2 dvd's.

A Thundercats movie and Freddie Mercury: The Great Pretender


----------



## Thundery Steak (Feb 8, 2013)

Converting some movies to phone


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 8, 2013)

Booking an appointment for a blood donation next month.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2013)

More Slacker radio and a cup of tea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 8, 2013)

Laying in bed, sick. Listening to some music.

Sent from my One X


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

TV.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> TV.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



I like doing TV too.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> I like doing TV too.

Click to collapse





Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just bought a nexus 4 for $200 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 8, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Just bought a nexus 4 for $200

Click to collapse



Sheeit!
Crookslist?

I want an N4 purty badly...


Oh,
I'm whining...I mean drinking wine...
...and ordering stuff on-line.


----------



## thlinx (Feb 8, 2013)

Watching blood diamond and eating some caso with chips

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Sheeit!
> Crookslist?
> 
> I want an N4 purty badly...
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope from a guy here on xda. He's pretty cool actually. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> Totally :sly:
> Its gonna get over soon
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



I know ^_^ 

Off to the Marines in less than 6 months


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 8, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Nahhh keep going 

Going to work atm 

But it's finally FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Fzee (Feb 8, 2013)

Sleeping late cause tomorrow is Saturday and CNY 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolling around in bed.
Cancelled all my plans to go out today, way too much snow.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 8, 2013)

Bored.. The weather is bad
So I just rooted my old samsung intercept.. Going to see if I can use it has a controller 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 8, 2013)

Waiting for the train to leave. Gotta hate the NS

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 8, 2013)

registered user since '13 said:


> learning from xda university!..

Click to collapse



Don't you mean boosting your post count? 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## zano07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tryna sleep..

Sent from my GT-N700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dabeez98 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Waiting till far cry 3 appears in my favorite game store

Sent from my ultra razorsharp energic Galaxy S2.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 8, 2013)

yaay i got transperant statusbar 



Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 8, 2013)

Charging my Kindle, Posting on XDA, Listening to Music, Trying to level up from Junior Member on XDA by Posting on Random Threads...............

Sent from my X500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2013)

Drinking and having a damn good time too


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 8, 2013)

Watching The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## mixtapes08 (Feb 9, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Just bought a nexus 4 for $200
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



8 gig version? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got back from smartphone shopping...think I'd rather have a dslr 

Right now I'm thinking about beer...


----------



## imilleson (Feb 9, 2013)

Driving


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 9, 2013)

About to catch some arias and such to get a little culture as it were.

CM9ed to your peepers


----------



## s8freak (Feb 9, 2013)

Waiting impatiently for my PIZZA

Wicked style "Zed? Zed's dead baby"


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 9, 2013)

Restoring an iPhone.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 9, 2013)

Google talking...


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 9, 2013)

mixtapes08 said:


> 8 gig version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I forgot they came in two sizes. 

Oh well it doesn't really matter to me



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

I need a friend


----------



## XeLLaR* (Feb 9, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Im going to dieeeeee ( i got a flu ) 
Im sneezing like 30 times in a minute and my nose is full, cant breathe i will die this time for sure 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

Toying with my new S3 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


>

Click to collapse



Something wrong 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## JSGuangco (Feb 9, 2013)

Posting what I'm doing in xda.

DON'T FORGET TO PRESS THANKS.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Something wrong
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yaay i got transperant statusbar
> View attachment 1713432
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Whats your username on Pou?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Fzee (Feb 9, 2013)

Waiting impatiently for the shipping of my Phone cover ..

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

Downloading ubuntu on lappy.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## s.zero (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching a movie Cyrus with the fam.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Can always pm me if needed..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 9, 2013)

Testing the final bakedbean build for my a100.
Never thought this tablet could be this amazing.

Sent via my Sosei "III" Bakedbean Iconia A100.


----------



## Starang (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching "Arrow."


----------



## MeS117 (Feb 9, 2013)

Tapping my foot while replying to this thread.

Just began tapping foot faster because I made an error while typing the previous sentence.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching Rockos modern life and browsing xda

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching Smallville.


----------



## AnEternalEnigma (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching Twitch TV


----------



## n0ve (Feb 9, 2013)

Nodding hard , playing hide and seek pupils vs iris. Strangulated herbia sucked doca as got me on opana and dulaudid (oxymorphone+ hydromirphobe) oh working on a kernel in between nods.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 9, 2013)

n0ve said:


> Nodding hard , playing hide and seek pupils vs iris. Strangulated herbia sucked doca as got me on opana and dulaudid (oxymorphone+ hydromirphobe) oh working on a kernel in between nods.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Da heck did I just read?

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

troubleshooting my windows 8 
its very slow and has bluescreen alot. 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## XeLLaR* (Feb 9, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*



n0ve said:


> Nodding hard , playing hide and seek pupils vs iris. Strangulated herbia sucked doca as got me on opana and dulaudid (oxymorphone+ hydromirphobe) oh working on a kernel in between nods.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

aw man 


bad sector is bad 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> aw man
> View attachment 1715096
> bad sector is bad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Partition it off and start again 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Partition it off and start again
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



yeah but i dont want to reinstall windows 

is 1 bad sector bad? or can i just continue using my laptop?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yeah but i dont want to reinstall windows
> 
> is 1 bad sector bad? or can i just continue using my laptop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if your getting blue screens now then that's not going to improve, the time your going to spend faffing around with it you might as well just partition off the bad sector and re install. I know, i know but it'll be worth it in the long run 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well if your getting blue screens now then that's not going to improve, the time your going to spend faffing around with it you might as well just partition off the bad sector and re install. I know, i know but it'll be worth it in the long run
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



only had one bluescreen.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> only had one bluescreen.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



If it was me id redo it, i wouldn't even think about it twice 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

ok

im going to reinstall.

i am going to install os x.
hackintosh was great 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ok
> 
> im going to reinstall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Partition off the bad sector 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Partition off the bad sector
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



how do i do that?
thats just reformatting the whole drive isnt it?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> how do i do that?
> thats just reformatting the whole drive isnt it?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Pretty much, then you need to create a separate partition on the drive, it's easy for me because i use two hdd to boot from 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pretty much, then you need to create a separate partition on the drive, it's easy for me because i use two hdd to boot from
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



so one is my boot disk and the second just for data storage?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

U 





domini99 said:


> so one is my boot disk and the second just for data storage?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Id consider the partition with the dead sector as none used. If your only on one hdd then boot up from a Linux pen drive to partition the drive then install on the clean partition. I've never done it that way personally but should be easy. Ask in the computer q&a for the best solution to sort it. I would talk you through it but I'm about to walk out the door

Quasimodem just came online he might be able to help 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## -SlenderMan- (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching Vampire Diaries Episode 14 Season 4 with my sister which was uploaded 40 mins ago on thepiratebay.se!!

*Sent from your backyard...
Slender watches what you do... *


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> U
> 
> Id consider the partition with the dead sector as none used. If your only on one hdd then boot up from a Linux pen drive to partition the drive then install on the clean partition. I've never done it that way personally but should be easy. Ask in the computer q&a for the best solution to sort it. I would talk you through it but I'm about to walk out the door
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh well than i shouldnt worry.
the bad sector is in the 'system reserved' partition.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

+ 1 post


----------



## Mateusz2451 (Feb 9, 2013)

I am reading about new HTC M7 and listening music


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

Mateusz2451 said:


> I am reading about new HTC M7 and listening music

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mithun46 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thinking that the idea of this thread is *******

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda premium


----------



## mjimen22 (Feb 9, 2013)

Watching my reply to this thread to be received by the servers to post it here

Sent using my Sh¡tEricsson W8 w/c is now AWESOME, thanks to Team Fun. GingerDX v030 Stock


----------



## insua. (Feb 9, 2013)

Now I am working, but actually i'm looking xda : D


----------



## domini99 (Feb 9, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



nobody reads rules these days.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jashanprt (Feb 9, 2013)

walking on street. .. off to dinner

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 9, 2013)

Getting ready for work.

Sent from my vigilante machine using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I need a friend

Click to collapse



Pick me


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Soon IN DA CLUB!!!


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 9, 2013)

In bed, ready to take a nap. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 9, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> In bed, ready to take a nap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Can I join? 

Sent from my mushroom dog using xda premium


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 9, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Sent from my mushroom dog using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## advertisement (Feb 9, 2013)

talking to you about audaciously banal "deals" that you will undoubtably disregard nonetheless providing for site funding and revenue.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

advertisement said:


> talking to you about audaciously banal "deals" that you will undoubtably disregard nonetheless providing for site funding and revenue.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 9, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Your probably right but how many of your posts have been made in off topic? 80%? 90%? 99%? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your probably right but how many of your posts have been made in off topic? 80%? 90%? 99%?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is true of me as well, but.... 

Gaining ten posts in ot is frowned upon because your not making ten useful posts hence this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

10-Post Warning

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 9, 2013)

Trying to take a break here so I won't blow my stack at someone in another thread


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Trying to take a break here so I won't blow my stack at someone in another thread

Click to collapse



Go and have a lay down old man

Link? 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Go and have a lay down old man
> 
> Link?
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



I should lay down lol...the neighbors are getting on my nerves too...

You really want the link?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I should lay down lol...the neighbors are getting on my nerves too...
> 
> You really want the link?

Click to collapse



Why not? I might even throw in my tuppence worth 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why not? I might even throw in my tuppence worth
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



U got it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37796098#post37796098 I think this jumps to my last outburst...


----------



## quikfinger00 (Feb 9, 2013)

Typing this.. Wondering if I should play some megaman x on my DNA but not feeling it since I have to set up my moga controller, charge my battery (%14), get a beer, look for a bottle opener, and find some snacks.. Probably not worth getting up lol

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

So freaking tired. Wanting to sleep. I can't though.


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 10, 2013)

laying in bed. sending out some important emails and texts and than going to get some sleep since its already 1 am here.

Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

Chilling listening to tubular bells 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Chilling listening to tubular bells
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



O..o. The Nexorcist...I meant the Exorcist 





I guess I was thinking about the Nexus 4 
sry dumb joke...


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 10, 2013)

Wondering which idiot invented a holiday where people are _legally required_ to get drunk and act like a total moron.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering which idiot invented a holiday where people are _legally required_ to get drunk and act like a total moron.

Click to collapse



My hero? (The drinking part, not the moron part)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> My hero? (The drinking part, not the moron part)

Click to collapse



I thought drinking and acting like a moron come hand in hand?


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 10, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I thought drinking and acting like a moron come hand in hand?

Click to collapse



It does seem to be a common thing, yes. And they have two _weeks_ of this!  It also comes hand in hand with _dress-ups!_ I suspect there was some weed involved when they came up with it.  

I'm the only one sober in this group of morons, though. Not such a good idea, I suspect. (But I don't drink alcohol. I value my brain, thanks.)
One idiot thought it was a good time for practical jokes. Alcohol + People with a very uninspired (read: tv-inspired, and we all watch the same ones) sense of practical jokes = Are you lot _sure_ you want to try re-enacting that scene as a joke on _me_? It won't end well.

*muses*  Why, _why_ did I agree on a Sherlock BBC marathon night with these people yesterday... I _knew_ that was a bad idea...


----------



## Jaytronics (Feb 10, 2013)

Just finished swing velcro onto the straps that I made for my boot knife. And about to listen to the stories that my wife is gong to read to our childre. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I thought drinking and acting like a moron come hand in hand?

Click to collapse



Sometimes, yes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 10, 2013)

Movie night with my little sister. We're watching ParaNorman and Frankenweenie. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2013)

Just woke up

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## S_sWaY (Feb 10, 2013)

chalak said:


> Just woke up
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Just finished masterbating with with my 5.5 inch phone screen 

Jk just themein

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 10, 2013)

Celebrating Chinese Lunar New Year! 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Watching Casino Royale (1967)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 10, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Movie night with my little sister. We're watching ParaNorman and Frankenweenie.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Watch Wreck it Ralph.
Excellent

If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee!


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 10, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> Watch Wreck it Ralph.
> Excellent
> 
> If'n you aint the grandaddy of all liars! The little critters of nature... They don't know that they're ugly! That's very funny, a fly marrying a bumblebee!

Click to collapse



Already on my to-watch list!
I just need to find a high quality one, time to check the torrents. :angel:


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 10, 2013)

More calculus.


----------



## Tabtoub (Feb 10, 2013)

Trying to fix my friend's iphone, grrrrrr hate apple !

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 10, 2013)

Tabtoub said:


> Trying to fix my friend's iphone, grrrrrr hate apple !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I would accidentally throw it. Oops 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Running some benchmarks on my S3. It's incredible. And still stock JB. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Running some benchmarks on my S3. It's incredible. And still stock JB.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I hit 11500 or something once...  haven't been able to get it that high again...

i slept all day...   and now i'm gonna sleep all night...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I hit 11500 or something once...  haven't been able to get it that high again...
> 
> i slept all day...   and now i'm gonna sleep all night...

Click to collapse



This is 100% stock. I couldn't be happier 
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130210/tdhvdj83.png

Oh and now I'm reading through the s3 forums so I'm on top of my game come root and ROM time..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> This is 100% stock. I couldn't be happier
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130210/tdhvdj83.png
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Damn dude...  That's a really good score for stock...  I forgot what stock is like...  Maybe I'll try out a stock based ROM...

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------

Here's my best...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papalakaka (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sitting in my chair and searching for some great Windows Phone apps.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Damn dude...  That's a really good score for stock...  I forgot what stock is like...  Maybe I'll try out a stock based ROM...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ran this as you see by the time 
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130210/jwvgiemw.png
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130210/kefcidbv.png
I'm seriously blown away right now.. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just ran this as you see by the time
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130210/jwvgiemw.png
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130210/kefcidbv.png
> I'm seriously blown away right now.. :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are really good scores man...  I had to OC to 2106Mhz to break 12k...  Got me wanting to check out stock again...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Those are really good scores man...  I had to OC to 2106Mhz to break 12k...  Got me wanting to check out stock again...

Click to collapse



What model of s3 do you have? 
Also before running the benchmark I stopped 60% of the running processes to free up what little bit of ram I had. Try that, because it seemed to help. On the first test I didn't do that, and the difference is great to me :thumbup:

I say go for it. :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What model of s3 do you have?
> Also before running the benchmark I stopped 60% of the running processes to free up what little bit of ram I had. Try that, because it seemed to help. On the first test I didn't do that, and the difference is great to me :thumbup:
> 
> I say go for it. :beer::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Same as yours, ATT I747...  I've been running Slim for a while with KT kernal...  I don't seem to score so high anymore...  I'll give that a go... Plus I havent tried a stock 4.2.1, I need to put that under my belt...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Same as yours, ATT I747...  I've been running Slim for a while with KT kernal...  I don't seem to score so high anymore...  I'll give that a go... Plus I havent tried a stock 4.2.1, I need to put that under my belt...

Click to collapse



Probably a dumb question, but are you talking about stock 4.2.1 ROM? Or JB update? Mines 4.1.1. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Probably a dumb question, but are you talking about stock 4.2.1 ROM? Or JB update? Mines 4.1.1.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



A stock 4.2.1...  I haven't even looked in regular dev place....  For a while I was hardcore I'm gonna run tasks aokp but I've been on slim for while now...  Runs beautifully...  I have to be able to chang the DPI and have inverted apps...  Those two are a must...  And having a clock widget of my choice is nice...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> A stock 4.2.1...  I haven't even looked in regular dev place....  For a while I was hardcore I'm gonna run tasks aokp but I've been on slim for while now...  Runs beautifully...  I have to be able to chang the DPI and have inverted apps...  Those two are a must...  And having a clock widget of my choice is nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Word. Inverted Gapps is where it's at. 
Is that HD Widgets? If so I use the same :thumbup: If not, still looks good man. 

Let me know how your benchmarks come out once set up. PM or something is fine. I didn't notice a thread for benchmarks specifically for the S3 i747.. you want to set one up?  We have a similar thread in the Atrix2 forums, and I thinks it's cool to compare scores. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word. Inverted Gapps is where it's at.
> Is that HD Widgets? If so I use the same :thumbup: If not, still looks good man.
> 
> Let me know how your benchmarks come out once set up. PM or something is fine. I didn't notice a thread for benchmarks specifically for the S3 i747.. you want to set one up?  We have a similar thread in the Atrix2 forums, and I thinks it's cool to compare scores.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there maybe an old one I'm not sure...  Yea its the HD widgets for tablets...  If you lower the DPI to 241 or at least 260 and change the grid size to 6 x 6 a 4 x 4 widget will fit and not fill the whole screen...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I think there maybe an old one I'm not sure...  Yea its the HD widgets for tablets...  If you lower the DPI to 241 or at least 260 and change the grid size to 6 x 6 a 4 x 4 widget will fit and not fill the whole screen...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah cool, I'll look for it. Looked earlier but, only briefly. And thanks for the tip :beer:

I'm still getting used to this device. It's a major improvement over my Atrix 2. I'm also looking forward to testing out the goods. . After my stock test is over later this week. I'm already tempted to root and de-bloat this sucker, but I'm not very familiar with Odin or any of the other various methods. Haven't read that much into it yet. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## fring_dev (Feb 10, 2013)

Getting my feet dipped in XDA's deep waters


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 10, 2013)

fring_dev said:


> Getting my feet dipped in XDA's deep waters

Click to collapse



Without reading the rules, evidently. No posting in off topic if you have less than 10 posts.


----------



## fring_dev (Feb 10, 2013)

Hunting for bugs!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

Drinking coffee


----------



## nuuits (Feb 10, 2013)

Trying to write an epilogue to a story for English ugh.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 10, 2013)

Calculating January's expenditures and hanging out with family today.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 10, 2013)

Trying to sleep -__-

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2013)

Same as TPAM 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 10, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*



estabien said:


> Trying to write an epilogue to a story for English ugh.

Click to collapse



Switch off computer and tapatalk that should make things easier


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

Enough coffee
Switching to vodka


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just woke...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

Giving Sparky so many limo jobs (and making sure they're close enough together) that he 
1) wont have time to do anything else
2) will be forced to sit on the side of the turnpike between jobs


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K3RG1S (Feb 10, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Fighting with myself to get out of bed and go to class or stay in bed and sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Well stay in bed and i'll keep you company. =) lol just kidding

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 11, 2013)

Watching Walking Dead


----------



## squid93 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lying in bed surfing the web. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hello_Robert (Feb 11, 2013)

Signing a petition.. 

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/us...ion/make-unlocking-cell-phones-legal/1g9KhZG7

Lets stop those liberals...

My ViperDNA :droid:


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 11, 2013)

Called my grandmother from my mom's side, had the greatest conversation with her after not talking to her for the longest time.


----------



## Fzee (Feb 11, 2013)

Doing my Home Economic homework 
While watching my sitter getting lectured by my mom 


Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 11, 2013)

This.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Studying

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 11, 2013)

Shutting down for the day...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2013)

No Sparky here = happy
(I haz a happy, not a thing? Don't care  )


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 11, 2013)

In a lecture on ethics. Yea, this'll go well... :laugh:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

downloading windows 7

this goddamned windows 8 is so freaking slow AAARRGGG 

EDIT:
And its ugly

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

Downloading cm10Xtended xD

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 11, 2013)

Installing windows 8

Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 11, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*



mnishamk said:


> Installing windows 8
> 
> Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA

Click to collapse



As someone said or had it in his signature what made me laugh 

"this program require windows 7 or better operating system" - so I choose Linux


----------



## rezoundness (Feb 11, 2013)

mnishamk said:


> Installing windows 8
> 
> Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA

Click to collapse



Best  OS ever made next to windows blue... It's successor

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Watching TV

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> downloading windows 7
> 
> this goddamned windows 8 is so freaking slow AAARRGGG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so, much better 


Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

mnishamk said:


> Installing windows 8
> 
> Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA

Click to collapse



shame on you.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

Drinking flat Sprite

Sent from my rooted Motrola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 11, 2013)

Just installed 8 as the acer erecovery thingy thought it was a good time to commit suicide :screwy:

I like it tho
Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> Just installed 8 as the acer erecovery thingy thought it was a good time to commit suicide :screwy:
> 
> I like it tho
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



je bedoelt windows 8?
schaam je.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> je bedoelt windows 8?
> schaam je.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



English?  How did you get on with the thing that doesn't like you? 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> English?  How did you get on with the thing that doesn't like you?
> 
> _ "Wit is educated insolence."
> - Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _

Click to collapse



dont know.
its useless.

its just some piece a crap that can barely run windows xp.

and i put 7 on it.
i think i'll just put it in the trash.








specs:
2 ghz pentium 4
512 mb ram
32 mb Ati Radeon 7500
60 gb hdd

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> je bedoelt windows 8?
> schaam je.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



English, mother****er, do you know it?

Ps: windows 8 FTW 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> dont know.
> its useless.
> 
> its just some piece a crap that can barely run windows xp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Those specs ain't to bad for xp. If you wanna throw it away, you can always send it to me

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## 063_XOBX (Feb 11, 2013)

If FTW stands for For The Worst


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 11, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> If FTW stands for For The Worst

Click to collapse



FTW = For The Win, mister retard

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 11, 2013)

I had this debate with my brother in law.
It really is related to usage and subject matter. 
For the win
F  the world
Etc 

"On a long enough timeline,  the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> English, mother****er, do you know it?
> 
> Ps: windows 8 FTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



were do you live?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> were do you live?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



The netherlands, ~20km from rotterdam

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 11, 2013)

FTW to me has a completely different meaning...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> The netherlands, ~20km from rotterdam
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i think its a little bit to far to bring.
i live in Limburg, near Roermond.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i think its a little bit to far to bring.
> i live in Limburg, near Roermond.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Yeah, probably. There does is the post tho, costs like €3

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

race55 said:


> Yeah, probably. There does is the post tho, costs like €3
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



there are some problems with it.
please check your pm 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 12, 2013)

*Yard work as usual...
Well actually all loaded and ready to dump.*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Giving Sparky so many limo jobs he won't know what to do.
Two tonight
Six tomorrow


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Giving Sparky so many limo jobs he won't know what to do.
> Two tonight
> Six tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ssss...ssss...ssss...ssss... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snueeky...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Ssss...ssss...ssss...ssss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's got two more now. A local 30$ rockaway job in between a denville drop and a mountain lakes pickup, plus an int'l inside p/u at LAG
MWHAHAHAHAHA MF'er! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> He's got two more now. A local 30$ rockaway job in between a denville drop and a mountain lakes pickup, plus an int'l inside p/u at LAG
> MWHAHAHAHAHA MF'er!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your an evil genius!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Your an evil genius!

Click to collapse



Aren't I though?





(#perksofbeingthaboss)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Calming my nerves...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Calming my nerves...

Click to collapse



I know this great girl Mary Jane that is great at doing that... 

Just got back from marriage counseling...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I know this great girl Mary Jane that is great at doing that...
> 
> Just got back from marriage counseling...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I know this great girl Mary Jane that is great at doing that...
> 
> Just got back from marriage counseling...

Click to collapse



I know her very well also...  Unfortunately these cups I have to urinate in know her too...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I know her very well also...  Unfortunately these cups I have to urinate in know her too...

Click to collapse



Forgot about that... :thumbdown::thumbdown:
Trying out tapatalk hd... pretty sweet
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Forgot about that... :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> Trying out tapatalk hd... pretty sweet
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



It's definitely sweet man...  I'm not on the tab much cause the laptop is right in front of me, but serious thumbs up with it!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> It's definitely sweet man...  I'm not on the tab much cause the laptop is right in front of me, but serious thumbs up with it!!!

Click to collapse



I've never used it. I rarely use the tab

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 12, 2013)

Tapatalk HD has been crashing on me this week...not sure why...
Reinstall time I guess.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Tapatalk HD has been crashing on me this week...not sure why...
> Reinstall time I guess.

Click to collapse



I'd recommend clearing it's data first and seeing if that fixes it.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy cow I drank those two pints too fast! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I've never used it. I rarely use the tab
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was using it on my gs3...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I was using it on my gs3...

Click to collapse



I'll have to buy it, then

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 12, 2013)

In bed, watching the hockey goal highlights from last night.


----------



## kingofnice (Feb 12, 2013)

Scratchin my butt

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Having a drink, a few bars, some good music. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 12, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Just realised that following this forum and flashing new roms and kernels may be pretty addictive


----------



## mmegalodon (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sleeping.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 12, 2013)

Trying to figure out exactly what I'm going to have to buy for my wife if in order to justify the Cowon Z2 DAP I've been researching.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Wondering what the heck happened?! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2013)

feeling freaking lonely.
everybody is on holiday, now there's nobody to play a game with.
i WAS having a sleepover, but that one took a lastminute on holiday.

goddamned...

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Watching comedy circus.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Feb 12, 2013)

Sitting in the work bathroom wasting time.


----------



## Johrans (Feb 12, 2013)

watching xda.


----------



## Arcano (Feb 12, 2013)

Waiting for the damned pc to update its stuff. 

-- 
Enviado desde mi móvil.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 12, 2013)

At my brother's house talking and relaxing 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 12, 2013)

In bed, trying to rest and recover from food poisoning. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cundis (Feb 12, 2013)

Taking a nice hot bath 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cundis said:


> Taking a nice hot bath
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Telling a noob not to get their first 10 posts in O.T.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 12, 2013)

Downloading Cm10.1 by erickas

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Feb 12, 2013)

Cundis said:


> Taking a nice hot bath
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And by "n00b" he \/\/ meant you ^^^^

Kbainao/seeya/moveon/whatever







gmaster1 said:


> Telling a noob not to get their first 10 posts in O.T.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Sitting, drinking Diet Coke

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 12, 2013)

werked said:


> And by "n00b" he \/\/ meant you ^^^^
> 
> Kbainao/seeya/moveon/whatever
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol but its true. We have too many n00bs here...im now too use to following the rule as they ALWAYS post nooby stuff...some of them even admit they are posting in ot just for the 10 posts...look at the amount of posts i have! Im a Experienced expert. But the thanks is a little...low...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 12, 2013)

Eating lunch right now.


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 12, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Just installed new theme for my CM 10 

Very nice


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2013)

ruthlessrat said:


> Just installed new theme for my CM 10
> 
> Very nice

Click to collapse



wowowow where did you get that?
gimmie link looks awesome! 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## pocvitaldo (Feb 12, 2013)

i'm trying to post some bug about the custom rom i currently have,
but it seems i can't couse i don't have enough post :crying:


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> wowowow where did you get that?
> gimmie link looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse




https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tcmRzbC50aGVtZS5taXhlcmljcyJd

waiting for some opinions from devs or more skilled and experienced users if it is okey for system to have something like this still i cant see that it works slower or something.

after installing just go to themes in settings and change it after changing reboot your phone and ignore any errors that may occure.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 12, 2013)

Trying to get CROMi 3.3 working with me tablet...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2013)

ruthlessrat said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tcmRzbC50aGVtZS5taXhlcmljcyJd
> 
> waiting for some opinions from devs or more skilled and experienced users if it is okey for system to have something like this still i cant see that it works slower or something.
> 
> after installing just go to themes in settings and change it after changing reboot your phone and ignore any errors that may occure.

Click to collapse



wooow looks awesome! thanks alot


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Relaxing in my chair, listening to Slacker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XeLLaR* (Feb 12, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Playin' with my butthair 
They see me twirlin' they hatin' 



Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stealth111 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pokey turtle

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 12, 2013)

XeLLaR* said:


> Playin' with my butthair
> They see me twirlin' they hatin'
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 12, 2013)

XeLLaR* said:


> Playin' with my butthair
> They see me twirlin' they hatin'

Click to collapse



A trademark reply from one the many 12 year olds on this board.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> A trademark reply from one the many 12 year olds on this board.

Click to collapse



+1 Amen

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hungry...  prob need to eat...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 13, 2013)

Smoking my newly purchased smokeless deluxe cigarette... looking it much better than I thought I would, might actually help me to quit...


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 13, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Smoking my newly purchased smokeless deluxe cigarette... looking it much better than I thought I would, might actually help me to quit...

Click to collapse



Quit smoking and start being a fan of UF.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 13, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Quit smoking and start being a fan of UF.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trying and never gonna happen... gotta represent the alma mater!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Eating Bacon! 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

chalak said:


> Eating Bacon!
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



I want. 

Did you order or made it at home?

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2013)

Dealing with utter stupidity at work.
kill me now please

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XeLLaR* (Feb 13, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*



Thats OK said:


> A trademark reply from one the many 12 year olds on this board.

Click to collapse



Im 18 and i was drunk, sorry my fellow XDA members!

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Dealing with utter stupidity at work.
> kill me now please
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done. See you in HELL. 

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2013)

Done with the stupidity
Time for music and more booze!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm with  flygurl Booze and taking care of a woody 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Done with the stupidity
> Time for music and more booze!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But... But... I killed you....

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 13, 2013)

just being at work and doing nothing but browsing xda


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 13, 2013)

Preparing a presentation on the dangers of commercial news media, and how it can ruin lives. There _has_ to be an easier way to do this than talking and boring people for 2 hours.....


----------



## freestylesno (Feb 13, 2013)

Sitting in a pointless stats class.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> I want.
> 
> Did you order or made it at home?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ordered


----------



## freakboy13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finishing off thhe cury chicken from last night. The look on the servers face when i said curry chicken please. Jeli jeli!
 She laughed and said oh you speak hindi ?
I said yeah. One phrase and very poorly im sure. .

Lol....quick cool story for the brahs out there.
I worked at wendys fir a couple years out of hs. Mostly indians. Mostly bad english.
Thet always were yelling jeli! Jeli! And if it wasnt oh man other very fast words came out . So i asked one of the guys ( sorry dude if i cant spell your name) Jayesh(something like that)
I said what is jeli ? 
(In bad broken english)
I vill tell you only if you tell me bad vord in american!
I agree
Jeli is to gofast ! Hurry! 
So im sure you guys guesed it, now little whiteboy started running around saying jeli jeli !
Ha thats not the funny part.
So I said heres a very VERY bad thing to say. 
"Cocksuckermother£♡cker"
Oh man THAT was the biggest mistake i ever made.
Oh yeah...he went around and said that to EVERYONE. Just hearing that in his broken indian accent was roflmao.
I said dude you cant say that to the ladies.
Guess what his responce was.
Oh yeah 
Lol Jayesh was like a kid at toy r us for the first time.
I created a monster. The manager called me into the back office and was unamused at my english lesson.
I love curry chicken!
Jeli! Jeli!









Sent from my SGH-I747 using
 :thumbdown: Crapatalk fail app 2 :thumbdown:

:banghead:


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 13, 2013)

Studying basic electrical engineering 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## 420 Ghost (Feb 13, 2013)

Being bored and browsing off topic to pass the time


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 13, 2013)

420 Ghost said:


> Being bored and browsing off topic to pass the time

Click to collapse



Sounds like me :/

Gots no reasons to be bored tho...plenty to do around this house.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Finishing off thhe cury chicken from last night. The look on the servers face when i said curry chicken please. Jeli jeli!
> She laughed and said oh you speak hindi ?
> I said yeah. One phrase and very poorly im sure. .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's jaldi, which means hurry. Oh god lmfao 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




chalak said:


> I ordered

Click to collapse



Lucky person.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually order about 5-6 kg of bacon and keep it in my freezer. Then, I can have it anytime. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> I usually order about 5-6 kg of bacon and keep it in my freezer. Then, I can have it anytime.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



I only have bacon when I go out to Taj for lunch or something... Which isn't very often. :/

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 14, 2013)

Downloading a new rom

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2013)

Making a difficult decision

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 14, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Making a difficult decision
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i find its easier if you close your eyes and quickly pull the trigger...that way you can avoid the last eye contact.

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> i find its easier if you close your eyes and quickly pull the trigger...that way you can avoid the last eye contact.
> 
> "my mind draws lots of blanks actually"

Click to collapse



It's not that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFp7q-IJqno&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got done straightening my garage up of bike and car parts 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> I only have bacon when I go out to Taj for lunch or something... Which isn't very often. :/
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



You can get bacon at most meat houses if you live in a metro.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Jasonp0 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, I love american stores. I live in a town of 30k people and can buy bacon at at least 8 places.... laying in bed reading posts.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Flashing my linksys to ddwrt 14929 build.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 14, 2013)

listening to a dull lecture on research...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

Just bought home boneless chicken for making Biryani tonight. 

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## domini99 (Feb 14, 2013)

^^

what ur adress? can i haz some food?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Stealth111 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just waking up...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ice5192 (Feb 14, 2013)

Reading all your comments and now posting mine here CNT 4:06 am. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 14, 2013)

Wondering how many inappropriate jokes one can make with that ^  timezone abbreviation... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Just bought home boneless chicken for making Biryani tonight.
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



Mind sharing it? 
Though biryani always tastes better without boneless chicken, as in chicken with bones 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ^^
> 
> what ur adress? can i haz some food?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm vader, I'm somewhere in space. Going to the space mall is quite tiring.

I can send you digital food. 




Preparing this takes more time in space. 

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Mind sharing it?
> Though biryani always tastes better without boneless chicken, as in chicken with bones
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Consider it shared. ^^ 

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 14, 2013)

Going to my gfs for valentines day. There's also another chick coming later... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Going to my gfs for valentines day. There's also another chick coming later...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Feb 14, 2013)

Worried about a friend of mine...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Going to my gfs for valentines day. There's also another chick coming later...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Dafaq?

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## _Variable (Feb 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Going to my gfs for valentines day. There's also another chick coming later...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



What a cassanova...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 14, 2013)

Watching my orange lava lamp.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Going to my gfs for valentines day. There's also another chick coming later...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Threesome? 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 14, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

On CRH train in China


----------



## miglio1990 (Feb 14, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*

Studyng engineering 


Inviato da Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 14, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> What a cassanova...
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, tell me about it... It was awkward... 

Just went into bed. And realized I want a beer. Hell, I've earned it... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 14, 2013)

pondering how much of this is true. lol


"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## gabrielking9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Going to my home

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




justjackyl said:


> pondering how much of this is true. lol
> View attachment 1730178
> 
> "my mind draws lots of blanks actually"

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Feb 14, 2013)

Taking care of a few last things before leaving for New Orleans from NH. 
Big move. Finally happening!


----------



## Starang (Feb 14, 2013)

About to leave work. Awww yeeeahh

Happy V-day to all who are scoring points by putting on a show for the S.O. tonight.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel like I should send my crush something for valentine, but im to shy 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> I feel like I should send my crush something for valentine, but im to shy
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should. Sending someone you love something nice is always a great way to show your love. Trust me, I should know. Spent over £250 on my girlfriend. :thumbup:

Me? Currently wondering where £250 went 

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## jaekidd1012 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out why the XDA Premium app refuses to allow me to reply to threads. 

A L3G3ND4RY Galaxy [SGH-T889 Galaxy Note II]


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 14, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You should. Sending someone you love something nice is always a great way to show your love. Trust me, I should know. Spent over £250 on my girlfriend. :thumbup:
> 
> Me? Currently wondering where £250 went
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought her a phone a few weeks ago  But I'm always so worried I screw something up, that's why I'm shy

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## jaekidd1012 (Feb 14, 2013)

jaekidd1012 said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out why the XDA Premium app refuses to allow me to reply to threads.
> 
> A L3G3ND4RY Galaxy [SGH-T889 Galaxy Note II]

Click to collapse



Hmm. Maybe it's when I open the XDA app via the widget that I get the 'request function reply_topic does not exist' error when trying to reply to threads. Weird. 

A L3G3ND4RY Galaxy [SGH-T889 Galaxy Note II]


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just finished downloading two different Roms :cyclops: One on my phone and the other on my laptop!! :laugh:


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 15, 2013)

jaekidd1012 said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out why the XDA Premium app refuses to allow me to reply to threads.
> 
> A L3G3ND4RY Galaxy [SGH-T889 Galaxy Note II]

Click to collapse



Get Tapatalk. Problem solved. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Feb 15, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Get Tapatalk. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk now has ads...even the paid version...unfortunately there is no other forum app anywhere near as good...which is what I've been looking for and doing for the past 15 minutes





         HAHA...I bet you thought there was gonna be something awesome here, but it's just a regular old signature

GalaxyMOD spilled Anthrax laced ink on my MulitiWindows


----------



## eyesofice (Feb 15, 2013)

Fighting with my EVO 4 g to unlock it:......

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drarkanex (Feb 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You should. Sending someone you love something nice is always a great way to show your love. Trust me, I should know. Spent over £250 on my girlfriend. :thumbup:
> 
> Me? Currently wondering where £250 went
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I spent $0 on my girlfriend and she still loves me....  Holidays are for consumerism...


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 15, 2013)

drarkanex said:


> I spent $0 on my girlfriend and she still loves me....  Holidays are for consumerism...

Click to collapse



 Totally agree just look at Thanksgiving and Black Friday. The only reason there is a Black Friday is because FDR created it in order to give the economy a boost from consumer sales.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

Right now?

Mmmm,
Sitting here on the edge of my seat waiting for the post of the century to show up in one of my favorite threads.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 15, 2013)

drarkanex said:


> I spent $0 on my girlfriend and she still loves me....  Holidays are for consumerism...

Click to collapse



Let me guess, you spent $0 cause you have $0 dollars to spend. I could of easily made a case that it's consumerism and that we should just saved money and spend $0 on my wife. She would love me just as much either way. You are missing the point. I choose to get her some thing nice on a day a lot of other girlfriends and wives are getting something nice. THAT point makes a world of difference. I didn't spend nothing crazy. Just enough to show I care, and she would not be the only wife in the USA not getting any thing for Valentines day. Plus, it gives her a reason to thank you back. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Just woke up. I probably have fever. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> Just woke up. I probably have fever.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Get well soon! :thumbup:

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## gabrielking9 (Feb 15, 2013)

Going to sleep...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 15, 2013)

The usual.

-YOLO-


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Low level trolling? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Low level trolling?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your mom.

-YOLO-


----------



## stuffinthesky (Feb 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your mom.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Yes indeed 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Wondering why the **** the ****ing xda app auto****ingmaticly censorses my ****ing posts.

*Edi* thought I could trick it. I ****ing guess not. *Editdos* Wheres rt he f_uckng drunk thread? *Edittres* haha. Kinda fuc.king tricked it. Score one for the tan army
Sent from my whatever dude using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 15, 2013)

Doing practice ELM problems.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

Sitting in a tree waiting to pounce.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Sitting in a tree waiting to pounce.

Click to collapse



Shall I call the fire dept?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shall I call the fire dept?

Click to collapse



...Maybe...I knocked the ladder over now it's pounce or die up here


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 15, 2013)

Sitting in my chair listen to Slacker radio having a cigar

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sitting in my chair listen to Slacker radio having a cigar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I couldn't resist.


----------



## kingofnice (Feb 15, 2013)

Sleeping...so...GTFO 





        lol

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## domini99 (Feb 15, 2013)

hukel56 said:


> Sleeping...so...GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*le me walking in the room*
wake up ***** its 11 in morning!

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

developing an arc s rom.
currently editing the framework.

the previous edit didn't look that great on my phone.

it has awesome 3d bootanimation 
(made by myself)

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2013)

Fixing my motorola canopy. 

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jaytronics (Feb 15, 2013)

Driving to Springfield then 
New Hampshire, Cape Cod and back home again. What a fun little day I made for my self! Procrastination does not always pay off and neither do snow storms. :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda


----------



## domini99 (Feb 15, 2013)

LOL installed android in on my laptop with virtualbox xD

Sent from my virtual machine running android 4.0.3


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Eating chocolate


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

Learning crappy Sanskrit essays for dem oral exams tomorrow. 

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Learning crappy Sanskrit essays for dem oral exams tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



That's why I'd taken French 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> That's why I'd taken French
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



But I'm almost done i already knew most of them. Plus Sanskrit is more scoring. 

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## Aegnor (Feb 15, 2013)

Write this post


----------



## werked (Feb 15, 2013)

_BeastSmart_ said:


> Write this post

Click to collapse



You should consider "write this post" in your device forum. Also, rules.... This place has um. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

_BeastSmart_ said:


> Write this post

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847



_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## DeathMetalDiamond (Feb 15, 2013)

I was supposed to be working right now, to be honest. But it's so boring at the office at the moment that I simply chose to browse XDA for the day.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

DeathMetalDiamond said:


> I was supposed to be working right now, to be honest. But it's so boring at the office at the moment that I simply chose to browse XDA for the day.

Click to collapse



Telling a n00b to read the thread link above him...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## billyts14 (Feb 15, 2013)

i'm playing final fantasy vii right now on my Xperia mini pro

Cloud Rules!:good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2013)

Drinking Sunkist

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jctennis (Feb 15, 2013)

Lurking xda of course 

Sent from my XT894 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

jctennis said:


> Lurking xda of course
> 
> Sent from my XT894 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More like trying to get 10 posts 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 15, 2013)

Ironic all three noobs didnt read rules and have exactly 4 posts.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> But I'm almost done i already knew most of them. Plus Sanskrit is more scoring.
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



But its a dead language
French is more useful

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 15, 2013)

getting the he77 out of here (work). 
See ya suckas! 


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petterkatt (Feb 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> More like trying to get 10 posts
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Thats exactly what Im trying to do =)
Of course also waiting for my ROM download to finish...


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
Click the link. You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## L0rkh (Feb 15, 2013)

Downloading NARUTO. And posting here it that counts. Also talking to Facebook and listening to music. Downloading the HD version of Counter-Strike which it aint good as it was. Trying to update my antivirus and also chatting on steam.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

Thinking about going to HomeDepot and buying some more redwood fence pickets.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 15, 2013)

L0rkh said:


> Downloading NARUTO. And posting here it that counts. Also talking to Facebook and listening to music. Downloading the HD version of Counter-Strike which it aint good as it was. Trying to update my antivirus and also chatting on steam.

Click to collapse











UndisputedGuy said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
> Click the link. You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

L0rkh said:


> Downloading NARUTO. And posting here it that counts. Also talking to Facebook and listening to music. Downloading the HD version of Counter-Strike which it aint good as it was. Trying to update my antivirus and also chatting on steam.

Click to collapse



And trying to gain 10 useless posts by posting in ot, click the link why don't you http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
go on, just for the lulz

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## Yippee38 (Feb 15, 2013)

Trying to fix my phone, my wife's computer, her truck, and find a used car, pretty much at the same time.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Yippee38 said:


> Trying to fix my phone, my wife's computer, her truck, and find a used car, pretty much at the same time.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow...im getting tired of the 10 posts notices...its all i ever see...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## delpiero223 (Feb 15, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Not finding any way to play AoE II on Android devices 

Handschriftlich von meinem Note 2 gesendet ?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 15, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They're gonna ignore that rule no matter how much you guys ***** about it... 

I'm in bed texting and browsing forums and reading news. The usual. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> They're gonna ignore that rule no matter how much you guys ***** about it...
> 
> I'm in bed texting and browsing forums and reading news. The usual.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



That's ok because when I'm bored i stalk them and report when they get to 9 posts just for the lulz

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> They're gonna ignore that rule no matter how much you guys ***** about it...
> 
> I'm in bed texting and browsing forums and reading news. The usual.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Its worth giving it a try...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> They're gonna ignore that rule no matter how much you guys ***** about it...
> 
> I'm in bed texting and browsing forums and reading news. The usual.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I know but it doesn't really take much effort to inform them of the rules, even if it is a bit repetitive. I'm sure some will understand and abide by the rule

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's ok because when I'm bored i stalk them and report when they get to 9 posts just for the lulz
> 
> _ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
> - Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _

Click to collapse



LVL...
I know I've seen you do it...velly...velly clever.

Love today's quote by the way...I was gonna put "blank minds think alike" in me sig, but sadly decided not to.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 15, 2013)

Babysitting my three year old niece who is watching Go Diego Go on Netflix on my N4 while I'm on the laptop doing some school work even though I have next week off. I fell behind during the week thanks to food poisoning, whoo.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's ok because when I'm bored i stalk them and report when they get to 9 posts just for the lulz
> 
> _ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
> - Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I do the same thing... it's fun watching their count go from 9 to 1 just like that...


----------



## Fzee (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol i think we need to change the subject now..

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 16, 2013)

Been trying to sleep for 2 hours but cant because of this cough


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 16, 2013)

Trying to wake up. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2013)

Watching TV

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eating at Subway  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 16, 2013)

avoiding phones calls from the boss trying to see if I'll close the store tonight....on my day off...

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## domini99 (Feb 16, 2013)

installing ubuntu gnome remix.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## _Variable (Feb 16, 2013)

Trying to sleep after a loooooong day...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## davidian22 (Feb 16, 2013)

I do think it is time to buy a new pc

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 16, 2013)

davidian22 said:


> I do think it is time to buy a new pc
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:V
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 16, 2013)

Changing my niece's diaper... Fun. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Changing my niece's diaper... Fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I just changed my daughter's...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I just changed my daughter's...

Click to collapse



#thuglife 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ™ God ™ (Feb 16, 2013)

Smoking blunt


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> #thuglife
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know it!







™ God ™ said:


> Smoking blunt

Click to collapse



Drugs are bad, mmmkay!


----------



## ™ God ™ (Feb 16, 2013)

Weed is legal in Our Country


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

™ God ™ said:


> Weed is legal in Our Country

Click to collapse



Legal in parts of ours also  but it's still a drug, and drugs are bad.. cigs and alcohol are technically drugs also, and drugs are bad... :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I just changed my daughter's...

Click to collapse



*highfives* 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> *highfives*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse


----------



## mjimen22 (Feb 16, 2013)

Downloaded and installed skydrive for andriod

Replied using my Sh¡tEricsson W8


----------



## derPianist (Feb 16, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Cry. 

*via my ∞ awesome Nexus 4*
Ready for more Android awesomeness? ...check this out!


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 17, 2013)

Helping my sister prep chicken fajitas for dinner. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Helping my sister prep chicken fajitas for dinner.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sounds good... just made biscuits and gravy with fried eggs (over easy) me and the daughter's favorite!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 17, 2013)

watching TV...


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 17, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sounds good... just made biscuits and gravy with fried eggs (over easy) me and the daughter's favorite!

Click to collapse



It's was definitely good. And that sounds yummy! I haven't had biscuits and gravy since Christmas. 

Currently feeding my 7 month old niece.  she's a little piggy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> It's was definitely good. And that sounds yummy! I haven't had biscuits and gravy since Christmas.
> 
> Currently feeding my 7 month old niece.  she's a little piggy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



At least once a month in my household!


----------



## BrooklynNY (Feb 17, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


>

Click to collapse



 Only for left handed...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Only for left handed...

Click to collapse



Give it a back handed high five


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Wanting to punch Sparky in the face. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 17, 2013)

Listening to Beautiful- Eminem  feeling depressed.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Wanting to punch Sparky in the face.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's like me posting "the usual".

-YOLO-


----------



## _Variable (Feb 17, 2013)

Just started browsing the 'net.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

About to flash Lean Kernel and give it a test run. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> About to flash Lean Kernel and give it a test run.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sup dude, long time no talk!

-YOLO-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup dude, long time no talk!
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Right? I'm just messing around with kernels and such. This is all completely new to me. Fun stuff. 

How've you been my friend?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup dude, long time no talk!
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Whaa hoody
I was gonna look for this thread and BOOM!
Here it is already bump-ed


Right now
Downloading a Heineken from cooler.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Right? I'm just messing around with kernels and such. This is all completely new to me. Fun stuff.
> 
> How've you been my friend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just chillin...unless SlimRom supports my phone, im staying put on CleanRom.  I miss slim.

-YOLO-

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




Thats OK said:


> Whaa hoody
> I was gonna look for this thread and BOOM!
> Here it is already bump-ed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome.

-YOLO-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just chillin...unless SlimRom supports my phone, im staying put on CleanRom.  I miss slim.
> 
> -YOLO-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I read somewhere that it will soon. Don't take my word for it though 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just got home from a day out with the family.

Went here. Awesome place.

http://www.pacificsciencecenter.org/


----------



## _Variable (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I think I read somewhere that it will soon. Don't take my word for it though
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis, Have you tried this rom?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656

[ROM][XXEMR2][12Feb] Omega v42 ●►JB 4.1.2◄●Omega Files●►12 Themes◄●

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I think I read somewhere that it will soon. Don't take my word for it though
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ive tried one or two aokp roms.  They were really buggy....so I wait.

-YOLO-


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive tried one or two aokp roms.  They were really buggy....so I wait.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



I heart AOKP. Tablet mode + Galaxy Note = awesomeness.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> I heart AOKP. Tablet mode + Galaxy Note = awesomeness.

Click to collapse



Are you on at&t?

-YOLO-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Axis, Have you tried this rom?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656
> 
> [ROM][XXEMR2][12Feb] Omega v42 ●►JB 4.1.2◄●Omega Files●►12 Themes◄●
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't, but will in the near future. :thumbup:







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive tried one or two aokp roms.  They were really buggy....so I wait.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Man I hope slim becomes available to your device soon. This stable release is kicking some serious ass. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I haven't, but will in the near future. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the s3?

-YOLO-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You have the s3?
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Hell yes I do. Finally. 
I had to buy it outright though. And I'll get an upgrade for my other phone in 4 months, so I'll have another new device before too long. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yes I do. Finally.
> I had to buy it outright though. And I'll get an upgrade for my other phone in 4 months, so I'll have another new device before too long. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Noice!

Yeah man, development for the at&t Note2 has been somewhat of a letdown.

-YOLO-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Noice!
> 
> Yeah man, development for the at&t Note2 has been somewhat of a letdown.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Yes that is honestly what kept me from getting the note 2. It's a sweet phone though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes that is honestly what kept me from getting the note 2. It's a sweet phone though.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The rom im on is great, dont get me wrong, and the phone is amazing.  I just like to play around, so the lack of options is a bit disappointing.  But 40 hours of battery with 6 hours screen time cant be beat.

-YOLO-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The rom im on is great, dont get me wrong, and the phone is amazing.  I just like to play around, so the lack of options is a bit disappointing.  But 40 hours of battery with 6 hours screen time cant be beat.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Word. 
That's insane. I'm getting about 22+ hours of battery life with about 5 hours or so of screentime. It's great for me. But I want to test out lean since it's supposed to save battery pretty efficiently. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 17, 2013)

Debating whether I should flash jelly bean on my tablet again


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's like me posting "the usual".
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Lmao.
I need a volunteer.
Any takers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The rom im on is great, dont get me wrong, and the phone is amazing.  I just like to play around, so the lack of options is a bit disappointing.  But 40 hours of battery with 6 hours screen time cant be beat.
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



I get that with tpr (the people's Rom) on the Sprint gs3! Love it!


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

Right now
Posting another response to another boobooer in the Infinity forums 
So many haters there lately.


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 17, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Just woke up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I get that with tpr (the people's Rom) on the Sprint gs3! Love it!

Click to collapse



Noice!   at full brightness?


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Right now
> Posting another response to another boobooer in the Infinity forums
> So many haters there lately.

Click to collapse



That's all XDA is full of amymore.
I've never seen such a mass gathering of people with such overinflated sense of self importance and entitlement.   

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

http://m.9gag.com/gag/6604220

«««««««CYANOGENMOD 10.1 and FRANCO KERNEL»»»»»»»»»


----------



## odunluzikkim (Feb 17, 2013)

i am installing rom.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

odunluzikkim said:


> i am installing rom.

Click to collapse



getting your 10 posts in offtopic?
watch out and read the rules again, before you get trolled by the moderators.




i am having fun with my pocket computer, debian on android with chroot 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## usmandreat (Feb 17, 2013)

Downloading CWM recovery 

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

usmandreat said:


> Downloading CWM recovery
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



already 2 posting here their 10 posts in 2 pages!

newbs that do not read rules everywere!


btw im installing ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> already 2 posting here their 10 posts in 2 pages!
> 
> newbs that do not read rules everywere!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

Also your better off installing ubuntu in a vm if you use things made for windows. Like me. I use ubuntu only when i need the command line.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> Also your better off installing ubuntu in a vm if you use things made for windows. Like me. I use ubuntu only when i need the command line.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



thats right but ubuntu works slow as crap in vm.

ps. Bwaaaaaaah 
no display driver 
removing ubuntu, without dual monitor setup i not use my computer 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> thats right but ubuntu works slow as crap in vm.
> 
> ps. Bwaaaaaaah
> no display driver
> ...

Click to collapse



What type of graphics card do you have?

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## Fzee (Feb 17, 2013)

Tryna sleep..

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you on at&t?
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



Hai.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

race55 said:


> What type of graphics card do you have?
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



ati 7500.
but doesnt care,

ubuntu works on my dell laptop with the x3100.

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Noice!   at full brightness?

Click to collapse



Auto brightness


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Just played basketball., exhausted.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

Studying AEC for my semester exams 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

Sitting here blanked out


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Cleaning my house....again 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Cleaning my house....again
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah that reminds me I need to sweep up under the keets flight cage.
Feathers everywhere this morning.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Ah that reminds me I need to sweep up under the keets flight cage.
> Feathers everywhere this morning.

Click to collapse



Yearly molt?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yearly molt?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not yet...sumpthin spooked them last nite...
I think the racoons were outside the window.

They blew all kinds of stuff out flittering.
We had to keep their nite light on so they could re-perch.
Need to install higher seed guards too...


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sitting at an urgent care facility. Got sent home from work with a possible sinus infection.

Hope it isn't pneumonia, or worse... picking up MRSA while I'm here.


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 17, 2013)

Checking my posts from last night... making sure I didn't drunk-post on Xda at 3 am again. 

Now I just gotta go clean up my Facebook...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## 3mkcee (Feb 17, 2013)

Watching my son chase around his father who's with the laptop bugging him .... oh now, he's calling for me. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Feb 17, 2013)

Feeling bad I still haven't gone for a run.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

feeling sad 
my dog is just sold to somebody 

we are away a lot, with my parents full time job and me school til 4, we couldn't care for the dog 

its better it goes to somebody that is more home, but i'll miss him so much :crying:, its also a weird feeling that you gave your dog to strangers 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> feeling sad
> my dog is just sold to somebody
> 
> we are away a lot, with my parents full time job and me school til 4, we couldn't care for the dog
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks m8,but like you say he's gonna have someone to spend more time with him. I feel for you on this, just hope the bad feeling doesn't last too long 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That sucks m8,but like you say he's gonna have someone to spend more time with him. I feel for you on this, just hope the bad feeling doesn't last too long
> 
> _  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _

Click to collapse



thank you bro, you're right, he will have a better life like this, and thats better 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> feeling sad
> my dog is just sold to somebody
> 
> we are away a lot, with my parents full time job and me school til 4, we couldn't care for the dog
> ...

Click to collapse



Aw kiddo that's a tough one 
Try to feel better that he will have someone with him more.

Someday you might be able to get a new dog friend when things slow a bit.
Hang in there!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Not yet...sumpthin spooked them last nite...
> I think the racoons were outside the window.
> 
> They blew all kinds of stuff out flittering.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should always leave a night light on.also you should leave a few inches uncovered on/near the bottom of the cage.
Parakeets are notorious for night frights

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Aw kiddo that's a tough one
> Try to feel better that he will have someone with him more.
> 
> Someday you might be able to get a new dog friend when things slow a bit.
> Hang in there!

Click to collapse



thanks 
it will take time for me to feel better.

thinking my dog will have better times now makes my a little happy again 

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## mse_uk (Feb 17, 2013)

Just chillin watching CSI:NY after dropping my  middle child at school. She's on a school trip to Auschwitz amongst other places. 

Sent from my Asylum CM10.1 powered Galaxy Note.


----------



## ruthlessrat (Feb 17, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*



mse_uk said:


> Just chillin watching CSI:NY after dropping my  middle child at school. She's on a school trip to Auschwitz amongst other places.
> 
> Sent from my Asylum CM10.1 powered Galaxy Note.

Click to collapse



Zostanie mu/jej w pamięci. 

Dobrej nocy


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just waking up from my nap with my niece who is still sleeping.  

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

what do you think guys?
hackintosh leopard 10.5.8 or Windows 7?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> You should always leave a night light on.also you should leave a few inches uncovered on/near the bottom of the cage.
> Parakeets are notorious for night frights

Click to collapse



Thanks button


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> what do you think guys?
> hackintosh leopard 10.5.8 or Windows 7?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



Windows 7. I would still be using it if i brought it on a disk. But i didnt and now im stuck with windows 8...microsoft.NET always crashes and i always get a system32 error (does nothing apart from give the error.) along with a logout error. Nothing major but it does get annoying

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Windows 7. I would still be using it if i brought it on a disk. But i didnt and now im stuck with windows 8...microsoft.NET always crashes and i always get a system32 error (does nothing apart from give the error.) along with a logout error. Nothing major but it does get annoying
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



you hate windows 8 too?
its crap isnt it 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> you hate windows 8 too?
> its crap isnt it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



I wouldnt even want that stuff on my tablet...its sloooow. Also has some features that are 'enchanced' to the point of stupidness and annoyingness...even i know that its nowhere near better. If i had a choice between xp and win 8...id go for xp. It was updated to a point where its basic but a whole lot better then vista, 7, and 8. Although id prefer win 7 as it looks better and has better graphics.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I wouldnt even want that stuff on my tablet...its sloooow. Also has some features that are 'enchanced' to the point of stupidness and annoyingness...even i know that its nowhere near better. If i had a choice between xp and win 8...id go for xp. It was updated to a point where its basic but a whole lot better then vista, 7, and 8. Although id prefer win 7 as it looks better and has better graphics.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



yep.
is it possible to install win7 to a tablet?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yep.
> is it possible to install win7 to a tablet?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Nope. Too much for a tablet to handle. You need alot more ram and a way better graphics card and proccessor for it to even start up on a tablet. The closest you will get is a vnc app / rpd (i think) app.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Nope. Too much for a tablet to handle. You need alot more ram and a way better graphics card and proccessor for it to even start up on a tablet. The closest you will get is a vnc app / rpd (i think) app.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



really? the last time i saw a win8 tablet in shop it had an i7 and 4gb ram 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I wouldnt even want that stuff on my tablet...its sloooow. Also has some features that are 'enchanced' to the point of stupidness and annoyingness...even i know that its nowhere near better. If i had a choice between xp and win 8...id go for xp. It was updated to a point where its basic but a whole lot better then vista, 7, and 8. Although id prefer win 7 as it looks better and has better graphics.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What are you running it on? 

Windows 8 is the fastest Windows yet. And my pc only scores like 6.9 on the Windows experience test. 
Needs more gpu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking for a new best friend

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Looking for a new best friend
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



what happened?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> really? the last time i saw a win8 tablet in shop it had an i7 and 4gb ram
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Those tablets? I thought you ment an average nexus or acer...well then yeah. You can get a win 8 tab. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Those tablets? I thought you ment an average nexus or acer...well then yeah. You can get a win 8 tab.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



ok

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> What are you running it on?
> 
> Windows 8 is the fastest Windows yet. And my pc only scores like 6.9 on the Windows experience test.
> Needs more gpu
> ...

Click to collapse



Im running it on my modified computer. Runs like crap. Win 7 was much faster in general. The only thing that i downgraded due to problems was the hard drive.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Im running it on my modified computer. Runs like crap. Win 7 was much faster in general. The only thing that i downgraded due to problems was the hard drive.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



now you say hard drive, my hard drive is sounding only worse and worse
its failing.
have to get a new one.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> now you say hard drive, my hard drive is sounding only worse and worse
> its failing.
> have to get a new one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My hard drive doesnt fail. Just too little. 120gb. Use to have 2tb before.
But even with the low memory win 7 never got any problems. Then i downloaded win 8 and BAM! problems. At least i can play my dead space and crysis without any laag...which leads to another problem...its only fast in full screen mode...as if all apps close themselves...which they do. But why??? Only when i go full screen in any app...its just confusing.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> My hard drive doesnt fail. Just too little. 120gb. Use to have 2tb before.
> But even with the low memory win 7 never got any problems. Then i downloaded win 8 and BAM! problems. At least i can play my dead space and crysis without any laag...which leads to another problem...its only fast in full screen mode...as if all apps close themselves...which they do. But why??? Only when i go full screen in any app...its just confusing.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



the whole os is confusing.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> the whole os is confusing.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Like i said. Id revert back if i could. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Like i said. Id revert back if i could.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



whats the actual reason you cant revert?
you can download win7 all over the internet.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> whats the actual reason you cant revert?
> you can download win7 all over the internet.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Dont have my serial key anymore so theres no point in downloading it. Kept it then threw it away when i got my win 8 serial key.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Dont have my serial key anymore so theres no point in downloading it. Kept it then threw it away when i got my win 8 serial key.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



activator.
that whas my trick ditching vista.

downloaded 7 trail, and used activator.

"Windows is activated"

but i quit for today, i am going to sleep.
bye

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> activator.
> that whas my trick ditching vista.
> 
> downloaded 7 trail, and used activator.
> ...

Click to collapse



I still have 30 minits befor i can call myself sad...its midnight in 30 mins 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 18, 2013)

I predict a ten post spammer will post soon.. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I predict a ten post spammer will post soon..
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Woah, you must be psychic...  I will take it one step further, within the next 10 posts...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Woah, you must be psychic...  I will take it one step further, within the next 10 posts...

Click to collapse



I'm betting on within the next 5 posts.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying not to strangle my three year old niece because she's doing her whiny cry. Her grandma has the patience right now and I normally do but not tonight. I just want to throw her to the wolves. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 18, 2013)

Got up now.. Getting ready for today's exam 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 18, 2013)

Watching "Best of Clash of the Champions" on Netflix since I'm sick.

Nothing like some old school NWA wrestling.

*mumbles* John Cena? Greatest ever? Get off my lawn.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying to find something to watch.. Just wizzed past the devils ride 
Booooo 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 18, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> Watching "Best of Clash of the Champions" on Netflix since I'm sick.
> 
> Nothing like some old school NWA wrestling.
> 
> *mumbles* John Cena? Greatest ever? Get off my lawn.

Click to collapse



 John who? You know what it doesn't even matter what his name is because the Rock is the greatest ever. Can you smell what I'm cooking? After that I would take generation X, so Suck It!


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 18, 2013)

Browsing Netflix, downloading the walking dead that aired hour ago, and cleaning my pipe. 

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## domini99 (Feb 18, 2013)

i am posting here to get my 10 posts 


(trolololol)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

djovani_ said:


> With my one hand making coffee, with the another making breakfast, and with the third trying to get 10 post ......

Click to collapse



With your fourth hand you should read all stickies and make USEFUL posts.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## PaulG1488 (Feb 18, 2013)

Watching the Game of Thrones season 1 episodes 1-5.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Exams starting 
Studying

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 18, 2013)

Working out at the gym. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 18, 2013)

Studying Mathematics .. 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## squid93 (Feb 18, 2013)

Preparing to sleep. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

georgiecasey said:


> playing around with apktool and smali code. trying to add a feature to someone elses HypeMachine app to download all MP3 streams. i'm going very slow and I'm not sure if i'll figure it out but it's a lot of fun popping up Toasts on someone elses released app! I feel such a rush of power

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Feb 18, 2013)

Having some jello shots 
Yes. I know, its barely noon but living in New Orleans makes it ok haha 

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i am posting here to get my 10 posts
> 
> 
> (trolololol)
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololo u gonna get banned 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Trololo u gonna get banned
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you shouldnt be posting here you dont have 1000 posts 


Trolololo 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2013)

Restarting my pc cuz my fingerprint reader stopped working. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 18, 2013)

Chainsaw won't start so:
Sitting here reading about what everyone else is\isn't doing right now.


----------



## TheftSpy (Feb 18, 2013)

Flashing JB 4.2.1 on my I9300


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2013)

Sitting at my desk......thinking about how the heck I am going to get out of here.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 18, 2013)

Crushing in down town DC

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## GuestD0701 (Feb 18, 2013)

Going to the store to score some brews and a pack of smokes. :sly:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

flashback7 said:


> Going to the store to score some brews and a pack of smokes. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My avatar died of lung cancer, he was a chain smoker.
(RIP Jim Varney, 1949-2000)

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> My avatar died of lung cancer, he was a chain smoker.
> (RIP Jim Varney, 1949-2000)

Click to collapse


 yoop R.I.P.

Ernest!

Loved his ads and movies!
His line = "little lady went a shoppin' whole deck o creedit cawrds in hand"


----------



## SeekerofLight.iz (Feb 19, 2013)

...thinking of something good to nom on.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 19, 2013)

nothing


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> nothing

Click to collapse



So, you're dead!?  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> So, you're dead!?
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



getting there


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

Having a cigar and listening to music 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> getting there

Click to collapse



Ditto.  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 19, 2013)

Trying to find a vegetarian friendly recipe for a pot luck on Wednesday.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Trying to find a vegetarian friendly recipe for a pot luck on Wednesday.

Click to collapse



Guacamole and unsalted or homemade corn chips. (4 avocados with pico de gallo and green chili sauce to taste.)
5 layer bean dip. (refried beans, olives, sour cream, grated cheese, fresh tomatio, salsa)
Veggie stew.
Quartered portebello rooms grilled with cheese spread or melted cheese drizzled.
Plain yogurt blended with peanut butter surrounded by sliced granny smith apples. (spray apple slices with lemon juice)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Guacamole and unsalted or homemade corn chips. (4 avocados with pico de gallo and green chili sauce to taste.)
> 5 layer bean dip. (refried beans, olives, sour cream, grated cheese, fresh tomatio, salsa)
> Veggie stew.
> Quartered portebello rooms grilled with cheese spread or melted cheese drizzled.
> Plain yogurt blended with peanut butter surrounded by sliced granny smith apples. (spray apple slices with lemon juice)

Click to collapse



Good Avocados are likely very difficult to get in Canada.:silly:


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good Avocados are likely very difficult to get in Canada.:silly:

Click to collapse



I would judge that as trooth


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I would judge that as trooth

Click to collapse



Heck, I grew up in New jersey, and the best guacamole I could find was at Taco Bell.  Pathetic.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Heck, I grew up in New jersey, and the best guacamole I could find was at Taco Bell.  Pathetic.

Click to collapse



LOL!!
I was just reading here that Fallbrook is the avacado capitol of the world 
I didunt know that and I've haunted CA for over 30 yars...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> LOL!!
> I was just reading here that Fallbrook is the avacado capitol of the world
> I didunt know that and I've haunted CA for over 30 yars...

Click to collapse



That's the troof.

I married into an Avocado grower's family.  Oldest ranch in Fallbrook.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Guacamole and unsalted or homemade corn chips. (4 avocados with pico de gallo and green chili sauce to taste.)
> 5 layer bean dip. (refried beans, olives, sour cream, grated cheese, fresh tomatio, salsa)
> Veggie stew.
> Quartered portebello rooms grilled with cheese spread or melted cheese drizzled.
> Plain yogurt blended with peanut butter surrounded by sliced granny smith apples. (spray apple slices with lemon juice)

Click to collapse



+1

Thanks! 
I'll keep these in mind while grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the troof.
> 
> I married into an Avocado grower's family.  Oldest ranch in Fallbrook.

Click to collapse



Wow!
Another interesting "Skinny factoid" 



PERSIMMONS said:


> +1
> 
> Thanks!
> I'll keep these in mind while grocery shopping tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Glad you could use any suggestions.
The yogurt and peanut butter didn't strike me as tasty...yet we tried it a few days back and it's pretty good.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Wow!
> Another interesting "Skinny factoid"
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even more interesting....This family used to own a ranch about 120 years ago in what is now Hollywood.

They were pushed South to Duarte, and then again, to Fallbrook, where they've been for over 60 years.  Development made Hollywood, and again with Duarte, but Fallbrook is different.  Fallbrook will always be Fallbrook.  There's also a booming film industry here as well.  It's a beautiful town to live in.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Even more interesting....This family used to own a ranch about 120 years ago in what is now Hollywood.
> 
> They were pushed South to Duarte, and then again, to Fallbrook, where they've been for over 60 years.  Development made Hollywood, and again with Duarte, but Fallbrook is different.  Fallbrook will always be Fallbrook.  There's also a booming film industry here as well.  It's a beautiful town to live in.

Click to collapse



Interesting to say the least...seen the Fallbrook signs many times back and forth to El Cajon (traveling for work long time ago)...

The wife is from SoCal and was telling me about how many of the bergs around the San Fernando and basin were just old ranches.
Like Baldwin park, Tejunga, Sherman Oaks, Burbank, Santa Monica etc...Southern California's history got buried so quickly by it's development.
History is cool!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Interesting to say the least...seen the Fallbrook signs many times back and forth to El Cajon (traveling for work long time ago)...
> 
> The wife is from SoCal and was telling me about how many of the bergs around the San Fernando and basin were just old ranches.
> Like Baldwin park, Tejunga, Sherman Oaks, Burbank, Santa Monica etc...Southern California's history got buried so quickly by it's development.
> History is cool!

Click to collapse



History is indeed cool, but entertainment powering out agriculture is an American "wtf".


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Downloading Race 2, Special 26 .. 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

Having sexy time if you know what I mean 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Fzee (Feb 19, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Having sexy time if you know what I mean
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Idk what you mean...

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not now I'm hard at work getting laid

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Fzee (Feb 19, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Not now I'm hard at work getting laid
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



I see...WAIT WUTT!!??

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 19, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Not now I'm hard at work getting laid
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Dafaq?

Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2013)

Playing fetch with my cat while browsing


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Playing fetch with my cat while browsing

Click to collapse



How do you play fetch with a cat? 

I'm yelling at drivers. 
Stupidity, stupidity everywhere......:banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> How do you play fetch with a cat?
> 
> I'm yelling at drivers.
> Stupidity, stupidity everywhere......:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, I have the weirdest cat. I just throw the toy and she brings it back


----------



## domini99 (Feb 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> I don't know, I have the weirdest cat. I just throw the toy and she brings it back

Click to collapse



catdog?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> catdog?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



catdoghorsepigeon

looks like a cat, plays like a dog, runs like a horse, sounds like a pigeon


----------



## domini99 (Feb 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> catdoghorsepigeon
> 
> looks like a cat, plays like a dog, runs like a horse, sounds like a pigeon

Click to collapse



and i tought my cat was weird 


with its attacking everything.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> and i tought my cat was weird
> 
> 
> with its attacking everything.
> ...

Click to collapse



lol attacking everything is normal here


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> and i tought my cat was weird
> 
> 
> with its attacking everything.
> ...

Click to collapse



My cat walks on a leash.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## erwinpiero (Feb 19, 2013)

Play alot my hox during trip from kuningan to Bandung

Sent from my EndeavorU using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

I am going to lay down. A tired....I haz one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxysm (Feb 19, 2013)

At the doc. Going to get X-rays of my head...

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## mrsubway (Feb 19, 2013)

Trapped at the eye doctor with the rest of the sheep.  Baaaaaa!

Sent from a heavily modded Cappy from parts unknown.  Slimbean/Semaphore.  FTW.


----------



## Meowing Byakuei (Feb 19, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Playing O&C, listening chillstep & thinking about Hentais...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 19, 2013)

finishing off the first beta off my arc s rom.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Wayne519 (Feb 19, 2013)

Im at school doing some PHYSICS


----------



## aicrag_11 (Feb 19, 2013)

Reading about htc one's so called ultrapixel camera

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ElephantThong8 (Feb 19, 2013)

Lying down relaxing waiting patiently for matron to cook dinner. 




And behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make war.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

Sitting in study hall doing science homework and eating M&M's.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 19, 2013)

Calling people while they are in class 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

Being surprised to to see good things happening on XDA


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 19, 2013)

Wondering why the "answer a question, then ask one" thread was locked

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Catfish81 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am sitting up waiting to see if i'm going to work today. So i'm passing the time on my tablet.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

Going out to wash me truck even though it's raining.





UndisputedGuy said:


> Wondering why the "answer a question, then ask one" thread was locked

Click to collapse



Mmmm...
Could be closed for cleaning.
Most likely the thread has run it's course...just the same stuff going round over and over.
Or too much phone\device\game Q&A going on which can be covered in other threads.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Going out to wash me truck even though it's raining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True although it does seem a bit random. 
Edit: It seems to be back now

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## fthunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Browsing xda and watching house instead of studying


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

fthunter said:


> Browsing xda and watching house instead of studying

Click to collapse



Lets not forget, 10 post spamming. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Lets not forget, 10 post spamming.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



That's true...
Too many of those around in the past few weeks.

Ah well...
Right now:

Off the chair and outside


----------



## punkisdead83 (Feb 19, 2013)

At work yet again wasting another 8 hours of my life...


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

punkisdead83 said:


> At work yet again wasting another 8 hours of my life...

Click to collapse



You working for free? 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

Sitting here. Wishing I wasn't (here)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## punkisdead83 (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> You working for free?
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



touche'


----------



## capfl2k5 (Feb 20, 2013)

Watching Criminal Minds (I love ION mini marathons)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Drinking.
Now I don't care

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxysm (Feb 20, 2013)

Came with my gf to the movies .
Watching Warm Bodies 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 20, 2013)

Watching hardcore pawn 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 20, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Watching hardcore pawn
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



My favorite kind of pawn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gastonw (Feb 20, 2013)

Fighting sleep with pepsi & Marlboro reds.
Why? Because I'm helping a poor guy with 75 % of his battery drained by an abdroid service.

I gotta get off xda....

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Galaxysm (Feb 20, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Fighting sleep with pepsi & Marlboro reds.
> Why? Because I'm helping a poor guy with 75 % of his battery drained by an abdroid service.
> 
> I gotta get off xda....
> ...

Click to collapse



You are such a good person 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## gastonw (Feb 20, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> You are such a good person
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

Click to collapse



I know, it's tuesday.

Um..not really, what day is today?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 20, 2013)

gastonw said:


> I know, it's tuesday.
> 
> Um..not really, what day is today?
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Tuesday 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 20, 2013)

gastonw said:


> I know, it's tuesday.
> 
> Um..not really, what day is today?
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse








^^^^
This is kool I like this...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 20, 2013)

Just flashed ktoonsez KT747 Kernel. Giving it a couple of days for a test run. 

Also watching Squidbillies 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just flashed ktoonsez KT747 Kernel. Giving it a couple of days for a test run.
> 
> Also watching Squidbillies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great kernel, I'm running his tw kernel right now! He does great work


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## gastonw (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> ^^^^
> This is kool I like this...

Click to collapse



Just woke up, here you go:






Sent from the little guy


----------



## shutt1e (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm looking the forum seeking a jb cameralib source, linstening music in the meantime


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

Dalump said:


> Hello,
> i try to do 10 post so then I can ask a question  in a development thread

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts spamming in Off Topic

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 20, 2013)

Relaxing, just finished some homework


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Drinking coffee. Doing paperwork (sigh)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 20, 2013)

Waiting for meds to kick in so I can move freely, ripping Babylon 5 rips to my home server. 
Time to do away with all these data dvd backups and transfer to my SSD HDD in my LAN server.

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## domini99 (Feb 20, 2013)

playing gta san andreas.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## imnotron (Feb 20, 2013)

Drinking coffee 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## autogeek (Feb 20, 2013)

Eating cereal 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## imilleson (Feb 20, 2013)

*Sakal Media*

Working on my company website Sakal Media


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 20, 2013)

Waiting... Like usual... 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 20, 2013)

Waiting for a soap opera show to start. Sigh. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 20, 2013)

Studying Thermodynamics.. 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## domini99 (Feb 20, 2013)

preparing for a shower

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 20, 2013)

Freezing!
Cold weather blew thru here yesterday...brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Freezing!
> Cold weather blew thru here yesterday...brrrrrrrrrr

Click to collapse



Put a sweater on. :silly:


Just finished a conference call for work. 
Need coffee....


----------



## 0r32 (Feb 20, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Lying in my bed and watching YouTube videos over my Raspberry Pi

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

You shouldn't gain your first 10 posts spamming in Off Topic
(I'm not saying you are though)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

[AltaiR] said:


> Breakfast. And on the way to get 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Until you reach 10, with 10 helpful posts, your wasting your time posting here, it's just going to get deleted and you'll have to start over... now go answer some questions and contribute to xda 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## gastonw (Feb 20, 2013)

3400 threads on xda he picks this one.


Sent from the little guy


----------



## werked (Feb 20, 2013)

[AltaiR] said:


> Breakfast. And on the way to get 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Deep derp derp.... DERP, and derp derp. That is all, hope you understand. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Put a sweater on. :silly:
> 
> 
> Just finished a conference call for work.
> Need coffee....

Click to collapse



Aww u tough Eastcoasters...
47 degrees is like the deep freeze here.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Aww u tough Eastcoasters...
> 47 degrees is like the deep freeze here.

Click to collapse



Pffffftttt 47 degrees 
That's short sleeve weather here.


----------



## tj_ona (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Pffffftttt 47 degrees
> That's short sleeve weather here.

Click to collapse



For sure. In pittsburgh Its like below zero with the wind chill today. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bumerank (Feb 20, 2013)

quite huge thread 

I'm trying not to brick my device...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

Trying to get 10 posts in off topic , then, I will post in development 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Trying to get 10 posts in off topic , then, I will post in development
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Me too!

Sent from the little guy


----------



## RomsWell (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol never mind. Seen the profiles


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

RomsWell said:


> Lol never mind. Seen the profiles

Click to collapse



Got trolled?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## soccerfan6789 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys could you sign this petition. That'll be awesome. https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-unlocking-cell-phones-legal/1g9KhZG7#thank-you=p

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't have a pen right now.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bumerank said:


> quite huge thread
> 
> I'm trying not to brick my device...

Click to collapse




this is the noob that started it off.




-DarkKnight- said:


> Trying to get 10 posts in off topic , then, I will post in development
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse




Trololololo



gastonw said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse





RomsWell said:


> Lol never mind. Seen the profiles

Click to collapse




well it did start off with the first post that i quoted. Then the next guy to post made a joke out of it. 




-DarkKnight- said:


> Got trolled?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Yes...yes he did. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> this is the noob that started it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I should post more things like that in off topic  

I got him really good 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I should post more things like that in off topic
> 
> I got him really good
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Yeah. That was a n00bish mistake. But not too n00bish.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

Was guys you say? I understand no of this!
I noob not :banghead:!!! 

Halp!

Sent from the little guy


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 21, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Was guys you say? I understand no of this!
> I noob not :banghead:!!!
> 
> Halp!
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the posts before...n00b 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Read the posts before...n00b
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Can't now, dredd is on.

Wasn't me anyways, I get a couple of noob's mental breakdowns every now and then so you can expect more of that sh*t, bit#h. 

Sent from the little guy


----------



## RomsWell (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol I couldnt help it. The perfect setup. I was trolled....


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 21, 2013)

getting ready for bed. 

What did you think of the PS4 event?


----------



## imnotron (Feb 21, 2013)

Beddie time for me  :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 21, 2013)

imnotron said:


> Beddie time for me  :what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 21, 2013)

eating chips to relieve my stress


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> eating chips to relieve my stress

Click to collapse



Here, have a smoke.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 21, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Here, have a smoke.
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Smokers -_-


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Playing NBA

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 21, 2013)

Backing up my saved games.

________________________________________
Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BartimaeusPT (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in classe 

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dirk (Feb 21, 2013)

Just Rooted my SGS2 and de-bloated it to within an inch of it's life! It's less Oprah Winfrey now and more Heidi Klum. :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Just Rooted my SGS2 and de-bloated it to within an inch of it's life! It's less Oprah Winfrey now and more Heidi Klum. :good:

Click to collapse



How did your phone change colors?  Are you a wizard?

-YOLO-


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

He ducked it in bleech.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Dirk (Feb 21, 2013)

gastonw said:


> He ducked it in bleech.
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Thought i recognised the name! I've seen a lot of your posts around the SGS2 forum since i bought mine recently. I'm sure i've learned a lot from them too while i've been researching...so thanks!

Hey Skinny, btw. How's you my friend?


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Thought i recognised the name! I've seen a lot of your posts around the SGS2 forum since i bought mine recently. I'm sure i've learned a lot from them too while i've been researching...so thanks!
> 
> Hey Skinny, btw. How's you my friend?

Click to collapse



I know, I've been around for 3 months now.
It's funny to me that I wasn't banned from xda yet  

Sent from the little guy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Thought i recognised the name! I've seen a lot of your posts around the SGS2 forum since i bought mine recently. I'm sure i've learned a lot from them too while i've been researching...so thanks!
> 
> Hey Skinny, btw. How's you my friend?

Click to collapse



Fantabulous my friend.  I hope you're well.

-YOLO-


----------



## mobabur94 (Feb 21, 2013)

Supposed to be working but playing with my phone instead.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 21, 2013)

Just grieving some minecraft servers

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## moabizzi (Feb 21, 2013)

Studying for my USMLE.... pray for me ppl

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ibnuasad (Feb 21, 2013)

Watching Supernatural while eating dinner :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2013)

Walking

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Walking
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As am I. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

Watch out for that post!

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow studying, walking, watching...lots going  on out there.
I will continue not doing what I never meant to not do.


----------



## imnotron (Feb 21, 2013)

Aboutt to flash myself 

Sent from my Verizon  Samsung Galaxy S3 4G LTE


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 21, 2013)

At school,  waiting for the bell to ring to dissmiss. Just finished an essay on the Pythagorean thoerem
Edit,  bell just rung

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> At school,  waiting for the bell to ring to dissmiss. Just finished an essay on the Pythagorean thoerem
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And you feel like slicing your balls now?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 21, 2013)

gastonw said:


> And you feel like slicing your balls now?
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse









Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## gastonw (Feb 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Lol I need that pic for a meme at i9100's forum

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Blue3125 (Feb 22, 2013)

Listening to some Wayne's mixtapes 

via HTC Sense


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 22, 2013)

*Having "A" beer or two..*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> *Having "A" beer or two..*

Click to collapse



wouldn't you know it, I'm doing that too.  But I ONLY do it on days that end in Y.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wouldn't you know it, I'm doing that too.  But I ONLY do it on days that end in Y.

Click to collapse



Like TODAY...?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Like TODAY...?

Click to collapse



By god, it's Thursday....end in Y.....so yup!:highfive:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> By god, it's Thursday....end in Y.....so yup!:highfive:

Click to collapse



Vodka.
everyday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeditateApp (Feb 22, 2013)

reorganizing my life couse just fired...


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Going through all of my whatsapp messages just to see definatly fake hoax messages. Amazing how many people fall for it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Going through all of my whatsapp messages just to see definatly fake hoax messages. Amazing how many people fall for it.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



my god ever checked out my facebook wall? 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Feb 22, 2013)

posting this post


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> my god ever checked out my facebook wall?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Why? My facebook wall is also full...kinda...by about 50 farmville requests...which i will NEVER play...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 22, 2013)

Trying to find myself a laptop... Man these things are expensive... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## 1droidmod (Feb 22, 2013)

reading XDA, LOL...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> reading XDA, LOL...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here! Im also trying to get 10 posts!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Same here! Im also trying to get 10 posts!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse









1droidmod said:


> reading XDA, LOL...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should NOT get your first 10 posts in OT. Now GTFO and do something useful/helpful !



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## gabrielking9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Going to cut my hair

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> You should NOT get your first 10 posts in OT. Now GTFO and do something useful/helpful !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me??? Because im nowhere near getting 10 posts. Im near getting 2000 posts. I was just joking.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gastonw (Feb 22, 2013)

Thinking of that guy who got fire..I quited so let's open an ad agency.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Me??? Because im nowhere near getting 10 posts. Im near getting 2000 posts. I was just joking.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry, my bad 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 22, 2013)

Listening to HWS20

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## squid93 (Feb 22, 2013)

Watching kitchen nightmares. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ChaosHaku (Feb 22, 2013)

Flashing Roms


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 22, 2013)

Just griefed some more minecraft servers with my mate 

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## martynasmck (Feb 22, 2013)

*Ats: Post what you're doing right now!*

Going to Klaipeda's city, Lithuania.  

Išsiųsta naudojantis GT-S5570 Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlasp (Feb 22, 2013)

Testing mynnew signature. 

Sent from a bird... No,  a plane... Wait,  It's a Kindle Fire!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> Just griefed some more minecraft servers with my mate
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



Do you use world edit or a hacked client?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## davidian22 (Feb 22, 2013)

Searching on Google for a particular hacked client for mc.. But i cant find it.. 

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gastonw (Feb 22, 2013)

martynasmck said:


> Going to Klaipeda's city, Lithuania.
> 
> Išsiųsta naudojantis GT-S5570 Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good looking chicks over there, tell em I said "Hi".

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking on Realty.com for acreage or a larger home...


----------



## Ponox (Feb 22, 2013)

Trying to backup MCE to an apk for restoration on my sisters Xperia U.

Sent from my Unicorn powered Nexus 4 with XDA-Premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you use world edit or a hacked client?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Both. Wanna grief with me?

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## domini99 (Feb 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> Both. Wanna grief with me?
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



( lol )

i absolutely never got banned for this, never 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ( lol )
> 
> i absolutely never got banned for this, never
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U wanna grief with me bro?

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## domini99 (Feb 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> U wanna grief with me bro?
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



tomorrow?
im watching tv right now 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 22, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*

Watching tv 

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Stealth111 (Feb 22, 2013)

Watching American Savage.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ercxar (Feb 22, 2013)

I just can't sleep. Talking with my cousin about some scary things! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol-ing at the fact that I made my phone look like it has stock Android.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Me??? Because im nowhere near getting 10 posts. Im near getting 2000 posts. I was just joking.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Haha Lol you're so funny


Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> tomorrow?
> im watching tv right now
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



Sure, just send me a pm or email

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> U wanna grief with me bro?
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



Nah. I have my own servers to grief  i can have a laugh while the admin(s) goes round aimlessly trying to find out who did it. Usualy grief the ones with no useful anti-grief plugins. But then i do just do a bit of trolling. World editing a house so its gone. Placing fake signs saying admin destroyed it. Diamond traps. Water pranks (long distance fall into lapis. Not water.) i could go on all day about this but i vant be bothered.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Fzee (Feb 23, 2013)

Revising for an upcoming maths test..

Sup..


----------



## domini99 (Feb 23, 2013)

took the first look out off the window today



window vista -_-

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> took the first look out off the window today
> View attachment 1753719
> 
> window vista -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



Its Nice weather out here

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> took the first look out off the window today
> View attachment 1753719
> 
> window vista -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd call you lucky. We have the same condition but with snow... I hate snow... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Feb 23, 2013)

race55 said:


> Its Nice weather out here
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



what you call nice -_-

i am such a idiot who cant handle temperatures below 10 °C 






ArmorD said:


> I'd call you lucky. We have the same condition but with snow... I hate snow...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Lol i hate snow too.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## shazzy1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I saw a ghost omg!!!!!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

shazzy1 said:


> I saw a ghost omg!!!!!

Click to collapse



Pics or it didnt happen.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## bberrypoptart (Feb 23, 2013)

trying to solve my deep sleep/wifi disconnecting problem, which is completely retarded btw. and yeah, constantly unlocking my phone so it can reconnect :/


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

Listening to music, sitting at my desk staring at book sheets.
Sigh

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Listening to music, sitting at my desk staring at book sheets.
> Sigh
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wtf is a "book sheet"? "Answer sheet" is the word youre looking for.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Wtf is a "book sheet"? "Answer sheet" is the word youre looking for.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Book sheet= the sheet that a taxi driver writes the jobs they've done and it calculates the amount they've "booked" (read: money made) for the shift.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 23, 2013)

Watching tv and drinking beer with my buddy. We're going to a party soom

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## XeLLaR* (Feb 23, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Repeairing my Windows XP partition. At boot it says "System files defective" or some crap. 
Well o think its time to give ubuntu a try. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bberrypoptart (Feb 23, 2013)

I had the same problem as you some weeks ago, fixed it with knoppix (which is an awesome tool to fix crappy windows!). also considering giving ubuntu a try


----------



## XeLLaR* (Feb 23, 2013)

bberrypoptart said:


> I had the same problem as you some weeks ago, fixed it with knoppix (which is an awesome tool to fix crappy windows!). also considering giving ubuntu a try

Click to collapse



Yup, im using a Ubuntu 9.10 live cd now to repair xp. Oh the irony. But im installing Ubuntu 12.10 right after the job is done. Im sick of XP/7´s errors.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

Watching soccer. Just seen an awesome goal by Berbatov 


XeLLaR* said:


> Repeairing my Windows XP partition. At boot it says "System files defective" or some crap.
> Well o think its time to give ubuntu a try.

Click to collapse



 I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. Googled how to fix it for about a week with no results. Then I figured out the problem. Had like 16 system updates to install and doing them all at once then rebooting gave me that partition repair crap and all updates failed. I did each update individually and that solved my problem.


----------



## Andrino (Feb 23, 2013)

Searching forum...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

Andrino said:


> Searching forum...

Click to collapse



Hope you searched your way to the forum rules, where they clearly say "No posting in Off-Topic with less than 10 posts "

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 23, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hope you searched your way to the forum rules, where they clearly say "No posting in Off-Topic with less than 10 posts "
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kids these days. Heheh.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (Feb 23, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hope you searched your way to the forum rules, where they clearly say "No posting in Off-Topic with less than 10 posts "
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure they can post here if they want no need to be a ass they followed the rules of this thread so no need to act like a child

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I'm pretty sure they can post here if they want no need to be a ass they followed the rules of this thread so no need to act like a child
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure you missed something when reading the rules, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

10-Post Warning

_  “One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain.” 
― Bob Marley   _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I'm pretty sure they can post here if they want no need to be a ass they followed the rules of this thread so no need to act like a child
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> I'm pretty sure you missed something when reading the rules, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> 10-Post Warning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^
This



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I'm pretty sure they can post here if they want no need to be a ass they followed the rules of this thread so no need to act like a child
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably shouldn't speak on things you don't know


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## bbrad (Feb 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'm pretty sure you missed something when reading the rules, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> 10-Post Warning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It says don't use it to boost it doesn't say don't post at all so yea epic fail on your part lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 23, 2013)

Right now...

Reading some back and forth about the ever raging battle on the 10 post confusion.

I believe it was mentioned somewhere else that the moderators appreciated help in this area.
Kind of herculean task to police it even with help from the membership.


----------



## fahadsul3man (Feb 23, 2013)

Nothing much just chilling 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spartan199 (Feb 23, 2013)

Chilling with music...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

bbrad said:


> It says don't use it to boost it doesn't say don't post at all so yea epic fail on your part lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No not really as posting in ot doesn't constitute towards "10 useful and meaningful posts"  and you'll find that people found posting in ot with less than 10 posts have those posts removed and their post count reduced, along with a gentle reminder of what constitutes 10 useful posts 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Archer said:
			
		

> I've removed some posts, but not everyone with less than 10 posts is considered to be spamming, so we don't stop everyone with less than 10 posts from posting in OT.  As long as they're on topic and not just blatantly spamming then it's not right to delete everything on sight.  The "say hi" thread would be a bit dead if we did that

Click to collapse



I'll just leave that there (it's from a PM). Not trying to take sides or "gang up" on anyone

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 23, 2013)

looking for another ROM.
This one is lagging like hell.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## loyonyart (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking for a way to restore my nandroid Backup After flashing Android 4.2.1 to my s3. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

loyonyart said:


> Looking for a way to restore my nandroid Backup After flashing Android 4.2.1 to my s3.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you want to restore your apps from a nandroid backup, you could do so with Titanium Backup Pro

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

I should be working on a paper, but I'm dicking around here instead. SMH


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 23, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> I should be working on a paper, but I'm dicking around here instead. SMH

Click to collapse



Aww same here...well I don't have a paper to write just other items needing attention


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 23, 2013)

Playing gta4 on Xbox 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

DL'ing 
unetbootin
And
Tinhat linux .iso


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmason37 (Feb 23, 2013)

Eating Mickey D's after getting a fresh haircut. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Galaxysm (Feb 24, 2013)

At the mall >.>

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## droidzika (Feb 24, 2013)

Making love to my Note II

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (Feb 24, 2013)

droidzika said:


> Making love to my Note II
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try not to crack it, think about dead puppies.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## werked (Feb 24, 2013)

Watching Doc Watson jam on UNC-TV. :beer::beer::beer::beer:

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

Trying to think of an idiotic thread to start that will go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on.

Maybe like "Post up your sunglasses" or "[Official] Hubcap thread" maybe "[Off Topic pics]"What's your favorite body part?"  you know, something that will engage the internet bound intellect.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Trying to think of an idiotic thread to start that will go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on.
> 
> Maybe like "Post up your sunglasses" or "[Official] Hubcap thread" maybe "[Off Topic pics]"What's your favorite body part?"  you know, something that will engage the internet bound intellect.

Click to collapse



Why not, "Rate the post count of the person above you" ?  That'd be sure to take off

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Nooblube (Feb 24, 2013)

Chin chillin like a villin on penicilin:good:


----------



## autogeek (Feb 24, 2013)

Trying to keep my 5 month old entertained until bedtime... Doh she caught me playing with my phone again.. Gotta go lol

Sent from my EVO


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 24, 2013)

Installing Windows 8 for my mom... I have been workin on it all night

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## Fzee (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> took the first look out off the window today
> View attachment 1753719
> 
> window vista -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, my country only experience summer all day long.No winter,autumn or spring..

Sup..


----------



## caponer (Feb 24, 2013)

Trolling on all offtopic threads

these bytes were sent from my phone through the air using codes to the server through the cables to your device which controlled the pixel illumination of the screen and you interpreted my thoughts


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 24, 2013)

caponer said:


> Trolling on all offtopic threads
> 
> these bytes were sent from my phone through the air using codes to the server through the cables to your device which controlled the pixel illumination of the screen and you interpreted my thoughts

Click to collapse



Off topic is the scary part of XDA. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

little children and 3 bowls off crisps.
they are constantly eating, no pause.
constantly around that table, so nobody else can get.
5 minutes, 2 bowls empty.

and i meant those big salad bowls 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## eibook (Feb 24, 2013)

Watching my 2 year old son and trying to get my post count up so I can post in the development thread and thank a developer for all the hard work.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

eibook said:


> Watching my 2 year old son and trying to get my post count up so I can post in the development thread and thank a developer for all the hard work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's nice, but Off Topic isn't the way to do that:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## tanujroolz (Feb 24, 2013)

Trying to figure out a way to get up to 10 posts to ensure I can post in the development forum  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

tanujroolz said:


> Trying to figure out a way to get up to 10 posts to ensure I can post in the development forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



See the post above yours please

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## caponer (Feb 24, 2013)

Contemplating how lonely it actually is and no one actually cares





these bytes were sent from my phone through the air using codes to the server through the cables to your device which controlled the pixel illumination of the screen and you interpreted my thoughts


----------



## xpirt (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm writing this post


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

damnit...

when i dont want vegetables, i have to eat, and when i want vegetables i may not.

its never good! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Paperwork, paperwork everywhere. 
Sigh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 24, 2013)

Testing PA3.0 for my dev buddy on the Motorola Atrix 2 :thumbup:

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## caponer (Feb 24, 2013)

Watching movie






sent by ¢AP0|\|€r


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 24, 2013)

Waiting for my uncle to come over so we can work on my harley.. Got some wiring to do 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## caponer (Feb 24, 2013)

Lying on bed curled up to a pillow and nearly asleep






sent by ¢AP0|\|€r


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

vegusek said:


> Trying to get ten posts

Click to collapse



Off Topic isn't the way to do that:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## martinusbe (Feb 24, 2013)

Learning somethng new on xda

Send from my xperia neo on Ultimate HD


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

aaahww maaan! i feal so freaking sick! headache, almost have to puke.

i think i'll skip school tomorrow if i don't feel better 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> aaahww maaan! i feal so freaking sick! headache, almost have to puke.
> 
> i think i'll skip school tomorrow if i don't feel better
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you feel better quickly

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Hope you feel better quickly
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



thanks 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## kabelux (Feb 24, 2013)

Reading lots of feeds (RSS) on Google Reader! 

Enviado de meu Galaxy X usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

playing draw something.

did i do this right?



Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> playing draw something.
> 
> did i do this right?
> View attachment 1757916
> ...

Click to collapse



Best...drawing...EVAH!...even though i cant understand what you were drawing it deserves to be in a musium!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Best...drawing...EVAH!...even though i cant understand what you were drawing it deserves to be in a musium!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It's an SMS

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> It's an SMS
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Oh...well if that were me playing i would give up on first sight...realy...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## autogeek (Feb 24, 2013)

Reading through this thread contemplating on what's a bigger waste. People posting to get up to 10 posts or people complaining about people trying to get up to 10 posts. I think I counted more posts of complaining and trash talking... 

Sad but oh well

Sent from my EVO


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

well, we actually already playes 121 turns.
so i wonder how she even understands.


it whas supposed to be an android phone with the text app opened up.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

autogeek said:


> Reading through this thread contemplating on what's a bigger waste. People posting to get up to 10 posts or people complaining about people trying to get up to 10 posts. I think I counted more posts of complaining and trash talking...
> 
> Sad but oh well

Click to collapse



I hear ya 

Right now:
Looking for someone to blame.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 24, 2013)

Getting ready to clean out my pipes. They are all stopped up 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Getting ready to clean out my pipes. They are all stopped up
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Lmao
I stole that pic.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 25, 2013)

Listening to carnival of rust by poets of the fall

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 25, 2013)

Being disappointed in an angry fashion.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Being disappointed in an angry fashion.

Click to collapse



What's wrong?
(i'm asking that's OK what's wrong....that's what i'm doing)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> What's wrong?
> (i'm asking that's OK what's wrong....that's what i'm doing)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This frigging forum gets to me...






...at times.
Too old I guess.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> This frigging forum gets to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're not the only one. :banghead:
It's why I stay only in certain threads (most of the time)
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> You're not the only one. :banghead:
> It's why I stay only in certain threads (most of the time)
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yoop good advice to me...


----------



## d.lime (Feb 25, 2013)

fightin' the hangover


----------



## zeroblu3 (Feb 25, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*

trying to sleep.... but android is keeping me awake ^^

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

Studying History.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## Zer3s (Feb 25, 2013)

working


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 25, 2013)

At chemistry class... I should pay attention


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

d.lime said:


> fightin' the hangover

Click to collapse



Drink more water before, during and after drinking.
Less (or no) hangover.
I drink a crapload of alcohol but since I drink like 8 20oz bottles of water a day....
I don't get hangovers
Dehydration = hangover

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 25, 2013)

gaining my 10 posts to post in developer thread 
because dont have 10 posts yet 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> gaining my 10 posts to post in developer thread
> because dont have 10 posts yet
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey, me too! Almost there...


----------



## domini99 (Feb 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hey, me too! Almost there...

Click to collapse



xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## jiawen (Feb 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> gaining my 10 posts to post in developer thread
> because dont have 10 posts yet
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



same reason


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

jiawen said:


> same reason

Click to collapse



Orly? Same same, I'm almost there. 1 more post to go.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Orly? Same same, I'm almost there. 1 more post to go.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S

Click to collapse



Do i know you? Your previous sig seemed firmilliar.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2013)

jiawen said:


> same reason

Click to collapse



The other guys were joking. You're not allowed to get your first ten posts in off topic.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

Now, no offense to the people who made it, but I've been on many forums, and this is possibly the most confusing and pointless rule I've ever seen before.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The other guys were joking. You're not allowed to get your first ten posts in off topic.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they're allowed to post as long as they're not blatantly spamming or trying to boost their post count. I think the rule is in place to prevent new members from spamming in development threads

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The other guys were joking. You're not allowed to get your first ten posts in off topic.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The rule it's there for a reason, you don't have to like it, but it's in place for a reason... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> The rule it's there for a reason, you don't have to like it, but it's in place for a reason...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



.....tell me something I don't know.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> .....tell me something I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you know, then why the dumb comment?  That's a rhetorical question by the way, although I'm sure you don't know what that means so you'll respond anyways... 




 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

Math homework. Mainly about Sine, Cosine, and Tangent. Extremely easy, extemely boring...


----------



## zeroblu3 (Feb 25, 2013)

just recovered from a soft-brick ^^

still shaking XD


----------



## droidzika (Feb 25, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Try not to crack it, think about dead puppies.
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



That's why I have safe sex. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrTomLegit (Feb 25, 2013)

Watching the Linux action show on my laptop while surfing the web on my tablet.

Sent from my ZTPAD ZT-282 (Slatedroid Market Script) using xda app-developers app


----------



## inv3rse (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm making a CWM Flashable ZIP of my mobile's stock ROM.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Sitting in the park

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok its now for sure, i am going to uninstall hackintosh, as i cant get gta sa running succesfull.

every hackintosh-user knows about the black screen at login problem.

i fixed that one by adding a startup script that puts the display into sleep at login, so i have to move my mouse to wake it up.

but when launching gta sa, the display goes to fullscreen
so the screen turns off, but doesnt turn on again.

the game is running, as i hear the sound.

i tried hot corners to sleep the display and wake it up, but hot corners are disabled in fullscreen.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Making a recovery disk for my gateway 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 25, 2013)

Stuck in that lull where I can't decide what to do so I do nothing.

Fed up with trying to get Pimp My Rom to work properly. Junk.

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 25, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> *Stuck in that lull where I can't decide what to do so I do nothing.*

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^
This is what I was going to say...sort of---
Can't get started today...dunno why.
Darned wife kind of pissed me off earlier...oh well just bury it I always lose anyhow :/



> Fed up with trying to get Pimp My Rom to work properly. Junk.

Click to collapse


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 25, 2013)

Getting Motivated, enlisting tomorrow.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 25, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Getting Motivated, enlisting tomorrow.

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Seriously?
94 updates.
Really Microsoft?
94 updates on a fresh install of Win7.
:banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Seriously?
> 94 updates.
> Really Microsoft?
> 94 updates on a fresh install of Win7.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm surprised it wasn't twice as much.  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 25, 2013)

Sitting back (technically lying down lol) texting my GF, and checking xda out

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gonna get ready for my required AA meeting that I usually skip...


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Seriously?
> 94 updates.
> Really Microsoft?
> 94 updates on a fresh install of Win7.
> ...

Click to collapse



HA HA
It's usually 116 for me ...
Best just walk away while it's going.


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> HA HA
> It's usually 116 for me ...
> Best just walk away while it's going.

Click to collapse



You think thats bad? I have over 300 as im using windows 8 and as i havnt updated it for a long time.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I'm surprised it wasn't twice as much.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



It prolly will be.
I have to run it again.
I shut that pc down after I did those 94 updates and made a recovery disk.
:what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 26, 2013)

Talking with my ex


----------



## gastonw (Feb 26, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Talking with my ex

Click to collapse



Tell her I say hi.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 26, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Tell her I say hi.
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse








Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 26, 2013)

lmao the two posts above


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Wuddup with the chinese chick  

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 26, 2013)

The perils of watercooling a pc.

Bout to clean up a huge mess after a tube broke loose.:thumbdown:

-YOLO-

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Wuddup with the chinese chick
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Margaret Cho is rad.:thumbup:

-YOLO-


----------



## gabrielking9 (Feb 26, 2013)

What is lmao?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

M Cho...baby!
Drop Dead Diva!


----------



## gastonw (Feb 26, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> What is lmao?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Leaving my awesomness off.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> What is lmao?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Laughing yer booty off!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 26, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> What is lmao?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



licking my armpits off


----------



## gabrielking9 (Feb 26, 2013)

Trolls gonna troll. And what is AFAIK trolls?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> Trolls gonna troll. And what is AFAIK trolls?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



As far as I know Google knows the answer


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 26, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> What is lmao?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





gabrielking9 said:


> Trolls gonna troll. And what is AFAIK trolls?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Urbandictionary.com FTW

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 26, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Urbandictionary.com FTW
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Abbreviations.com ftw


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Abbreviations.com ftw

Click to collapse



Common sense.com ftw


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Common sense.com ftw
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Thatsararecommoditythesedays.org FTL

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thatsararecommoditythesedays.org FTL
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

To make this legit, listening to Pantyraid and installing most of the Adobe CS2 suite for free (legally).  Thankfully my laptop is as old as CS2 is. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gastonw (Feb 26, 2013)

WTF am I doing up?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> To make this legit, listening to Pantyraid and installing most of the Adobe CS2 suite for free (legally).  Thankfully my laptop is as old as CS2 is.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Didnt adobe release the source code for the OG Photoshop recently?  That could be fun.  1990.  I can relive my freshman days.

-YOLO-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

No clue on that, but their entire cs2 suite can be downloaded free off their website and they give serial numbers, then say "please only download if you bought cs2". Lol. They clearly don't care.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No clue on that, but their entire cs2 suite can be downloaded free off their website and they give serial numbers, then say "please only download if you bought cs2". Lol. They clearly don't care.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Sounds cool.  But yeah, im sure of the og source thing...

-YOLO-


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Preparing to go to sleep 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2013)

Listening to music in my chair.....
What else?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

Holding my little friend in my lap...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds cool.  But yeah, im sure of the og source thing...
> 
> -YOLO-

Click to collapse



 Og computing can be fun. Up until about 3 years ago, I'd go to my dad's house sometimes and we'd fire up his old Tandy TRS-80, pop in the 5" floppy disk and play Crush, Crumble & Chomp: a DOS game (on an orange and black monitor) where you choose almost any movie monster you want (such as Godzilla, King Kong, etc.) and a major metropolitan city to demolish.  Still one of my favorite games ever, much cooler and more elaborate than Rampage.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Holding my little friend in my lap...

Click to collapse



Ummm...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue3125 (Feb 26, 2013)

Poppin' bottles and smoking some Weed :thumbup:
:beer:

via HTC Sense


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

trying to find somebody that wants to talk to me, and is not constantly playing games on phone 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sad because i failed in some school test

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gastonw (Feb 26, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Sad because i failed in some school test
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Batman don't get sad nor fail.
You a fraude!

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Waiting for pancakes

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 26, 2013)

Waiting for dinner

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _


----------



## marcinx89 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

I'm watching jerry springer now


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 26, 2013)

Testing edited sig.

Edit: Works.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## sernetif (Feb 26, 2013)

atm am trying watch my fav anime while playing Farcry lol


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> trying to find somebody that wants to talk to me, and is not constantly playing games on phone
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup: nice app sig but a little too big :thumbup:


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2013)

Watching Gordon Ramsey's "Kitchen Nightmares "

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 26, 2013)

Just finished the majority of my enlistment documents!!! Hooah!! Semper Fidelis!!


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ah ha!
Actually reading what's being posted 'eh?


----------



## Th3Coog (Feb 26, 2013)

Spotify and XDA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Unjustified Dev (Feb 26, 2013)

Studying music from the classical and romantic era

Sent from music theory using xda app-developers app


----------



## adummm (Feb 26, 2013)

Trying to save my files from my windows PC using a Ubuntu live CD 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gastonw (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait, what rules?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm doing stuff


----------



## illegalchaos (Feb 26, 2013)

Writing a midterm. Lolllll. 

Sent from my SGH-I747


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

looking trough my pictures.
i still remeber my cake when i got 13 



Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

dafuq i dont understand.

btw im young too look at my birthday cake previous page 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## domini99 (Feb 26, 2013)

le me is going to sleep bye bye 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

Right now:
Watching a big 'ole guy across the street move out.
I feel really sorry for him...he's gotten so big...looks like the very unhappy frustrated type.

He would never give me the time of day...but "That's OK"


----------



## Negan (Feb 27, 2013)

Ignoring my wife so I can post on xda!

sent from my 1920 overclocked note 2 running jedi xp11


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 27, 2013)

Trying to find out how to calculate total distance traveled within an interval


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

downloading atkos l2



Jay Rock said:


> Trying to find out how to calculate total distance traveled within an interval

Click to collapse



an interval of time??

interval - (a,b)
distance = rate*time=rate*(b-a)


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 27, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Trying to find out how to calculate total distance traveled within an interval

Click to collapse



reset the trip odometer! 

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> downloading atkos l2
> 
> 
> an interval of time??
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Since it's calculus, I think it wouldn't be that simple.


----------



## KSprec (Feb 27, 2013)

Trying to figure out if mayonnaise is an instrument...


----------



## kingofnice (Feb 27, 2013)

Teaching my dog how to fly while I jump in the shower with my toaster. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Yeah. Since it's calculus, I think it wouldn't be that simple.

Click to collapse



well its not much harder. just integrate v(t), the velocity function, over the interval (a,b)


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 27, 2013)

markbencze said:


> Ignoring my wife so I can post on xda!

Click to collapse



:good:
Meetwo


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> well its not much harder. just integrate v(t), the velocity function, over the interval (a,b)

Click to collapse



You have to see the problem lol. I think I got it but not sure.


----------



## Taela (Feb 27, 2013)

Watching Outlaw Star with my partner and posting my tenth post! For the Ctarl-Ctarl Empire!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 27, 2013)

Watching Freddy vs Jason for the millionth time. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DAD12345 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got dont updating from jedi xx to x11 and seting up camera and my themes using the tron theme working great to love this note 2 on tmobile ud. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 27, 2013)

Starting a rewatch of Babylon 5.

"if you let him into your heart, god saves all...well...except for your bricked device"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 27, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> Starting a rewatch of Babylon 5.
> 
> "if you let him into your heart, god saves all...well...except for your bricked device"

Click to collapse



I'm gonna give Sliders another go in the coming weeks. :thumbup:

-YOLO-


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 27, 2013)

Being wired on coffee and pulling an all-nighter writing papers.


----------



## Fzee (Feb 27, 2013)

Feeling kinda angry after my rabbit just took a bite out of my earpiece's cable..
I guess that is what you get for forgetting to give him food..

Sup..


----------



## s8freak (Feb 27, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> Being wired on coffee and pulling an all-nighter writing papers.

Click to collapse



You can get wired on coffee? 

"Zed?Zed's dead baby"


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

crap.
post failed: forced close.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just added some room decoration 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just added some room decoration
> View attachment 1766266
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESO...wait...not so awesome...you forgot to delete internet explorer.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

jailbreaking


----------



## dilster97 (Feb 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> jailbreaking

Click to collapse



Jailbreaking? As in iOS jailbreaking?

I've done it a ton of times, easier to root IMO. 

HTC One X Viper X 3.3.7 
XM-kernel #115

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> Jailbreaking? As in iOS jailbreaking?
> 
> I've done it a ton of times, easier to root IMO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea got an ipod which i havent used in a while, finally decide to update it


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> AWESO...wait...not so awesome...you forgot to delete internet explorer.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



better?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> better?
> View attachment 1766349
> View attachment 1766350
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Much!!  :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> better?
> View attachment 1766349
> View attachment 1766350
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. Yes. Perfect.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gastonw (Feb 27, 2013)

Finished watching Cloud Atlas.
(WTF happened to my 3 hours?)

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 27, 2013)

Had to come and sit here for a minuto...
Frigging yard work is killing me...(chopping out roots)


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

rebooting my laptop.
stupid winblows update.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> rebooting my laptop.
> stupid winblows update.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Like the Signature. Wait, its also on NFS.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

going to hibernate.
bye.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 28, 2013)

Going back to school. First night.  Haven't been in a class in 10 years! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Going back to school. First night.  Haven't been in a class in 10 years!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have fun!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, doing like you Jessica, staying in touch with XDA with a Nexus 7 while in school!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happybana (Feb 28, 2013)

It wouldn't be ladylike. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## zeratos (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm on the bus because my motorcycle is broken 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 28, 2013)

Staring blankly at the screen...again.


----------



## gastonw (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Staring blankly at the screen...again.

Click to collapse



Porn works for that, makes you lean forward, it's crazy.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 28, 2013)

Porn?
Never heard of it...
Is that an internet thing?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Porn?
> Never heard of it...
> Is that an internet thing?

Click to collapse









Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2013)

Getting drunk.

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## gabrielking9 (Feb 28, 2013)

Going to sleep 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

Just finished watching the newset episode of Psych. 
And now it's time to watch new Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Mephikun (Feb 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just finished watching the newset episode of Psych.
> And now it's time to watch new Duck Dynasty.

Click to collapse



I miss the thanks button 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happybana (Feb 28, 2013)

Rooting my Nexuses.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 28, 2013)

listening to 12 stones.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 28, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> listening to 12 stones.

Click to collapse



Drinking 12 Stones.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

stupid school project on computer.
i hate is so much when im using school computers with friends or other people who know me around.
by every single sound the f*cking computer makes; DID YOU HACK/CRASH/DESTROY THE COMPUTER?????

le me in google chrome presses backspace button while url bar is empty
*pong*

"WHAT DID YOU DO IS IT BROKEN? HAVE YOU CRASHED IT????"
:sly:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## rousku- (Feb 28, 2013)

Staring at the computer screen and desperately trying to find excuses not to start school work. Maybe that's the reason why I found this thread...


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just added some room decoration
> View attachment 1766266
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool but don't invite girls with that decoration  

I'm being angry at my friend for bringing me caffeine free coffee and I drank it this morning.... Funny 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Cool but don't invite girls with that decoration
> 
> I'm being angry at my friend for bringing me caffeine free coffee and I drank it this morning.... Funny
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Lololol xD
be happy, i am not interested in girls yet 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 28, 2013)

Watching TV

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Its that time of month...the time where the XDA app dosnt let me see my participated posts.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its that time of month...the time where the XDA app dosnt let me see my participated posts.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



you also noticed?
this part is the worst part of life 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> you also noticed?
> this part is the worst part of life
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



It happens too often :L and i cant be bothered to search for my usual posts so i aint coming back till it works again. SEE YA!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 28, 2013)

Taking a pee.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II LTE GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

weeo said:


> Taking a pee.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II LTE GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



interesting...

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

Playing Real Racing 3

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL im on again



Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## g0nz0oo720 (Feb 28, 2013)

Waiting for my last class to end

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

im gojng to sleep. mu spelling gramsr anf tyoing are going backwards

EDIT:
see what i mean :sly:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

Still playing Real racing 3 I have 3 cars now 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 1, 2013)

being bored


----------



## Negan (Mar 1, 2013)

Trying to decide which kexec kernel to flash for multirom.  M kernel has great over clocking abilities nut doesn't work on all roms

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Taking a **** 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## warp64 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spending the next 72 hours in driver intervention,with my Acer tablet and my nexus trying to keep me from going insane(0.o)

Sent from my A200 using xda premium


----------



## gastonw (Mar 1, 2013)

warp64 said:


> Spending the next 72 hours in driver intervention,with my Acer tablet and my nexus trying to keep me from going insane(0.o)
> 
> Sent from my A200 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck with that.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

watching planet earth. seen it a billion of times and its still soo good


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)

Posting drunk...


----------



## s8freak (Mar 1, 2013)

Flashing stock firmware on my Galaxy S2 AT&T while posting here on my S3 how cool is that?

"Zed?Zed's dead baby"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 1, 2013)

S3freak said:


> Flashing stock firmware on my Galaxy S2 AT&T while posting here on my S3 how cool is that?
> 
> "Zed?Zed's dead baby"

Click to collapse



You multitask....welcome to 2008.


----------



## manvikas (Mar 1, 2013)

*Raming the phone with ROM's*

Flashing my device9mk16i) for the umteenth time...!!! Still not able to find a suitable Rom...that fits my weird imagination...!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

manvikas said:


> Flashing my device9mk16i) for the umteenth time...!!! Still not able to find a suitable Rom...that fits my weird imagination...!!!

Click to collapse



Hey, you're not supposed to get your first ten posts in off topic! Go to another forum and make up for your posts here!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 1, 2013)

About to head to DC.. Feel like going down Georgetown 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Installing a new casing for my ace

Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 1, 2013)

Stuck in traffic on my way to Florida.. 22 hour drive is not gonna be fun!


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

Playing pokemon in study hall...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2013)

Getting paid to browse xda. Gotta love work

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 1, 2013)

gohanchan said:


> posting... xD

Click to collapse



what you shouldnt be doing coz you dont have 10 posts.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got laid...LOL. time to eat 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2013)

On irc, xda, another forum, listening to Slacker, enjoying an evening with no Sparky 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> On irc, xda, another forum, listening to Slacker, enjoying an evening with no Sparky
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Whos sparky?

Thinking of apps to download.

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Watching Porky's :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watching Porky's :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nice!!  Glory-hole scene ftw.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

All subbed topics gone?

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!!  Glory-hole scene ftw.

Click to collapse



Haha you know it 
I'm actually gong to watch them all tonight. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

Thinking of whether to buy this random unknown company's flip case. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## GuestD0701 (Mar 2, 2013)

On Twitter, watching tv and downloading music. Multitasking.... Latest Slim Bean (4.2.2) is great!!!!!!



Sent from my SPH-L710 (Slim + stock kernel)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

flashback7 said:


> On Twitter, watching tv and downloading music. Multitasking.... Latest Slim Bean (4.2.2) is great!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 (Slim + stock kernel)

Click to collapse



Agreed 
I'm still getting everything set up myself. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## potatofries (Mar 2, 2013)

watching while fixing my first 10 post ahahaha


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

potatofries said:


> watching while fixing my first 10 post ahahaha

Click to collapse



You're not supposed to get your first 10 posts in Off Topic. They're meant to be HELPFUL posts, not useless ones.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha you know it
> I'm actually gong to watch them all tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Amazing we're not related lol


----------



## cmason37 (Mar 2, 2013)

markbencze said:


> M kernel has great over clocking abilities *nut* doesn't work on all roms

Click to collapse



Lol nut 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amazing we're not related lol

Click to collapse



We was in the past life 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> We was in the past life
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

Great, now my tab looks small... lol

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

playing with my cat





Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> playing with my cat
> View attachment 1773024
> View attachment 1773025
> View attachment 1773026
> ...

Click to collapse



...*sad yawn* does not remind me of my cat. Id get nowhere near him without him threatening to scratch...unless he wanted something...then hes always come to me to feed him...i dont want another pet...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> playing with my cat
> View attachment 1773024
> View attachment 1773025
> View attachment 1773026
> ...

Click to collapse



Youre a girl?

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## jpcdeux (Mar 2, 2013)

Enjoying silence before kids get up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Youre a girl?
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure he is indeed a girl


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Youre a girl?
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



No motha****a.
But i do need a haircut.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No motha****a.
> But i do need a haircut.

Click to collapse



+1 on the haircut


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 2, 2013)

race55 said:


> +1 on the haircut

Click to collapse



Make that +2

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Make that +2
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



+3


----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Next wednesday...


----------



## i3enz (Mar 2, 2013)

i'm currently watching to the tv.
it's family time. 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Chavboy (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm just looking for a cheap android phone to practice rooting as I'm scared of bricking my new S3, I know you're thinking "*****" but it is s legitimate concern. Have been jailbreaking iphones for a number of years now, this being my first Android phone despite being interested since I first heard it was being developed around, I dunno, '06 or '07

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manvikas (Mar 2, 2013)

*Afraid*

Don't be afraid mate...try to find out an original stock for ur S3...and keep it in case of necessary...!!! And flash ur s3...if u can find d correct mod and kernel...then its just a child's play....!!! But further ya wish...if u can handle d RISK...!!!


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 2, 2013)

Playing Rebecca black in your words


----------



## Chavboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Manvikas, just got to find those correct bits and pieces its a minefield
Any suggestions of where the correct mod and kernal may be
Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## happybana (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't be scared. As long as you follow the directions precisely and know how to get your phone into bootloader it's hard to mess up beyond repair. You have a well supported device so there should be some good walkthroughs out there.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 2, 2013)

Listening to my friends' worries about school. Dude, I don't give a crap... 

So, I'm playing my guitar as usual. And I'm sober on Saturday night. Nice. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## zeratos (Mar 2, 2013)

banging my head on the wall...

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gastonw (Mar 2, 2013)

Domini99: +805▲

Sent from the little guy

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




zeratos said:


> banging my head on the wall...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But be careful.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Playing NFS most wanted 2005

Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 2, 2013)

In a drive thru, at jack in the crack.  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> In a drive thru, at jack in the crack.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Wow...haven't been to Back-In-the-Box for a long time.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 2, 2013)

Icing my knees and watching bball


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have done it again! I have crashed a thread twice! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I have done it again! I have crashed a thread twice!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



XElent!
If I could help in any way possible please let me know...
:good:


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> XElent!
> If I could help in any way possible please let me know...
> :good:

Click to collapse



Mmm...well...if you goto the 'ban the person above you' thread and goto page 940 you will see what you can do in the name of EVIL!
Note that it only kills tablets and phones.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Mmm...well...if you goto the 'ban the person above you' thread and goto page 940 you will see what you can do in the name of EVIL!
> Note that it only kills tablets and phones.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I will certainly check this out!


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I will certainly check this out!

Click to collapse



It involves about a million :tank: 

Going to sleep in the morning. So morning guys. (its 1 in the morning here.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm watching "Burn Notice". 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> I'm watching "Burn Notice".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That show's awesome! What season?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 3, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> I'm watching "Burn Notice".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## funnyangrykid (Mar 3, 2013)

Waiting hour by hour for the new episodes of Dexter to start

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 3, 2013)

Cooling off like the cops that just left said I need to do...


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Cooling off like the cops that just left said I need to do...

Click to collapse



Wait, what? You been drinking buddy? 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 3, 2013)

Playing Ingress!


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 3, 2013)

Taking a break from studying. Will continue tomorrow. Hate calculus.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking out T&A in the Scottsdale Twin Peaks. 

 -----Sent from my 11th dimensional Giglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.----


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 3, 2013)

Studying science my favourite subject. ^_^

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 3, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Wait, what? You been drinking buddy?
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Nah lol...
I do need to drink tho...my temper flares when I don't drink...


----------



## Fzee (Mar 3, 2013)

Sending spoof messages to my friend 

Sup..


----------



## _Variable (Mar 3, 2013)

Thinking of some homescreen designs...

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think im going to buy an android tablet


----------



## GuestD0701 (Mar 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think im going to buy an android tablet

Click to collapse



Nexus10 is great!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 [Slim + Lean kernel]


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 3, 2013)

Downloading VeNuM ice for my note 3

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

flashback7 said:


> Nexus10 is great!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 [Slim + Lean kernel]

Click to collapse



dont have the money for that one.
but race55 found a really nice one,
±110 dollar/€80.

specs:
1 ghz dual core
1gb RAM
8GB internal storage

that's performance for no-money 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## GuestD0701 (Mar 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> dont have the money for that one.
> but race55 found a really nice one,
> ±110 dollar/€80.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool you know swappa.com and ebay have good deals on barely used tabs. Not sure what all swappa has as far as tabs but check em out. I've bought a few really nice used phones from them for 200 $ US. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 [Slim + Lean]


----------



## _Variable (Mar 3, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Downloading VeNuM ice for my note 3
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Note 3 

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 3, 2013)

Studying 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 3, 2013)

Configuring newly installed Official PAC ROM

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Mar 3, 2013)

Feeling sad because no one ever pays me in gum.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 3, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Configuring newly installed Official PAC ROM
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Awesome rom! 




KeanuC said:


> Feeling sad because no one ever pays me in gum.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



My friends always pay me in beer 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jbisana89 (Mar 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Awesome rom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm configuring my Sony Xperia P for better performance.. :victory:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 3, 2013)

jbisana89 said:


> I'm configuring my Sony Xperia P for better performance.. :Victor:

Click to collapse



Dont you mean spamming the forum?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## rkmoran (Mar 3, 2013)

Watching my wife and kids play super Mario bros.

Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

trying to fix my laptop.
it keeps giving t's in the screen.

i cant type anymore coz all the time the letter t appears.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

i think im going to buy a Arnova 10d G3 tablet 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> trying to fix my laptop.
> it keeps giving t's in the screen.
> 
> i cant type anymore coz all the time the letter t appears.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolololo i can help you with that

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

race55 said:


> Lolololo i can help you with that
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i think unfixable.
i think motherboard-damage coz off boot/sleep/shutdown problems in windows and ubuntu

i think this laptop is toast 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Nutterpc (Mar 3, 2013)

Dropping the kids off at the pool at work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2013)

Sitting in the park.
Fck working on a Sunday. 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i think unfixable.
> i think motherboard-damage coz off boot/sleep/shutdown problems in windows and ubuntu
> 
> i think this laptop is toast
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah man. Just suck it up, and get a new laptop. Tell your parents this one is broken and that you need one for school.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

race55 said:


> Yeah man. Just suck it up, and get a new laptop. Tell your parents this one is broken and that you need one for school.

Click to collapse



yeah, but i first let a proffesional look at it.
maybe its a very simple problem, and can it be fixed.

i wont get a new one coz i can use stupid school macbooks.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking at xda for the first time today...and the last.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## firecaulk (Mar 3, 2013)

PS Mobile sucks ass so I am currently deleting it

sent from my tired mind


----------



## gastonw (Mar 3, 2013)

Domini99, how's that hair cut comming?

(I'm inceasing my post count so I can get a nokia 1100 free from xda).

Sent from the little guy


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 3, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Domini99, how's that hair cut comming?
> 
> (I'm inceasing my post count so I can get a nokia 1100 free from xda).
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



+1 on haircut.

-1 on spelling 'coming'.
-1 on the nokia.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

Going to get drunk.
Fck it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (Mar 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> +1 on haircut.
> 
> -1 on spelling 'coming'.
> -1 on the nokia.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use to write c*mming 

Sent from the little guy


----------



## dalanis 12 (Mar 4, 2013)

Grammar work. I'm a senior in high school with a 4.0 and it's hard D:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 4, 2013)

dalanis 12 said:


> Grammar work. I'm a senior in high school with a 4.0 and it's hard D:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's not hard if you're smart.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

Getting drunk

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Getting drunk
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



+more than 1


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> +more than 1

Click to collapse



Sooooo would that be +2?

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## gastonw (Mar 4, 2013)

How drunk are you right now gurl?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sooooo would that be +2?
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



I dunno...ya know me...some number above one, including percentages and or fractional parts...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 4, 2013)

still looking for tablets.


this is the best i found 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Fzee (Mar 4, 2013)

Listening to awesome dance music 
This ones good guys.Check it out
R.I.O feat. Nicco - Party Shakers (Extended mix)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 4, 2013)

Trying (unsuccessfully) to study

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 4, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Trying (unsuccessfully) to study
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



You were chalak??? I prefered chalak better then iron man. Its more...unique and...random 

But i also have to revise for a maths exam.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ROFLkopter (Mar 4, 2013)

Feeling like I want to break down... My life's going downhill, but got to try and stay strong my baby daughter. 
Don't take life to seriously guys, nobody gets out alive anyway! 

Sent From My Awesome AOSPA3.+/franco.Kernel Powered Nexus 7 With XDA Premium


----------



## gastonw (Mar 4, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Listening to awesome dance music
> This ones good guys.Check it out
> R.I.O feat. Nicco - Party Shakers (Extended mix)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dimitri vegas & like mike - momentum (Michael calfan edit)

Sent from the little guy


----------



## domini99 (Mar 4, 2013)

im having a f*cking headache.
im going to bed. Bye

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 4, 2013)

Shortly:
The usual DIY homeowner stuff




domini99 said:


> im having a bad headache.
> im going to bed. Bye
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you feel better after a rest.

I don't understand your signature.
What is it's meaning?
Are you violent and angry?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Shortly:
> The usual DIY homeowner stuff
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Basicly. He dosnt care about other peoples stuff. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Basicly. He dosnt care about other peoples stuff.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ah,
The "Wild Thing" syndrome...


----------



## Guilden_NL (Mar 5, 2013)

Watching a young thang strut her stuff at our local sports bar.

***** slapped one of Sheriff Joe's low IQ deputies in court this afternoon. He's now looking for a job at the local McDonald's . Joe needs to hire better and pay more.

 -----Sent from my 11th dimensional Giglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.----


----------



## d.vanes (Mar 5, 2013)

Eating dinner

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You were chalak??? I prefered chalak better then iron man. Its more...unique and...random
> 
> But i also have to revise for a maths exam.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yep, I was.
Which class are you in?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Yep, I was.
> Which class are you in?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



High/top for everything.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Downloading LiquidSmooth RC2 for a test run. It looks to be a very clean ROM 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 5, 2013)

Scratching my bum


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

want to flash another ROM, but i am at school and i can't flash kernel 

current kernel = no wifi 
no wifi = disaster 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> High/top for everything.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Do you mean you're in twelfth?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah man! im f*cking pro!




Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Zer3s (Mar 5, 2013)

working again :crying:


----------



## KeanuC (Mar 5, 2013)

Download BF3 patch, then EndGame.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

Not working


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 5, 2013)

Downloading new pac version for my gio!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Do you mean you're in twelfth?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Do you live in america? If so do you mean twelth grade? Because we dont have that in england.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you live in america? If so do you mean twelth grade? Because we dont have that in england.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



He's from India.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> He's from India.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well i dont get what he means by twelth then

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mushu13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Killing time at work until lunch! Woo hoo!


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

mushu13 said:


> Killing time at work until lunch! Woo hoo!

Click to collapse



Oh boy...this should be fun. Kill some time on this thread. Its the best: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Oh boy...this should be fun. Kill some time on this thread. Its the best: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*thanks*

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Oh boy...this should be fun. Kill some time on this thread. Its the best: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



:thumbup: xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

Sort of working.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Watching the snow fall.... and its just getting started.... let the destruction of parking lots commence!!!! 



Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Well i dont get what he means by twelth then
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I meant twelfth grade

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

Studying Geometry... (The study of earth )


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Studying Geometry... (The study of earth )

Click to collapse



I'm studying geography too. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (Mar 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Studying Geometry... (The study of earth )

Click to collapse



Germany?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## manvikas (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply...and yea its definitely a big minefield...hope u have flashed ur device...otherwise go to the URL {  http://www.xda-developers.com/android/how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-xda-developer-tv/   }  hope this might help you...and far custom roms and kernels are concerned try the URL { http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1566  } and please search for it...and read the comments before flashing any custom rom...!!! I'll definitely help or provide ya with more information as soon as i get it...I and people surrounding me use Xperia so a little knowledge about samsung devices...!!!:silly:


----------



## advance512 (Mar 5, 2013)

Trying to figure out how I can get more data about the execution flow of the application HDRCamera on my ParanoidAndroid 2.6b8 phone.. well, more than found in the system and event logs.

Anyone has any idea what other sources of info - logs - are available?


----------



## manvikas (Mar 5, 2013)

*Trying*

Heyy everyone...hope ya all are doing gud...like i was intrested in developing my own custom rom as i have almost flashed every custom rom available in the market,on my device(mk16i). So anyone there to help me out on how and what all are the basic requirements of developing a custom rom and what all software tools do we require ?? Please help me out...thank you...


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 5, 2013)

Working on my map on minecraft pocket edition 
It's called tnt town 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## domini99 (Mar 5, 2013)

just finished studying history.
jeez... i hate school tests.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> just finished studying history.
> jeez... i hate school tests.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a snow day today 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> just finished studying history.
> jeez... i hate school tests.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Wanna grief to reliëf some stress?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## twolfekc (Mar 5, 2013)

In advance c++ class!!! F this class too boring tho

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

Wishing my migraine would go away

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tollboy (Mar 5, 2013)

watching heartless

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I have a snow day today
> 
> sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd

Click to collapse





i never get a snow day off...never get any snow anyway. And when it does snow...its hail :L but thats british weather.
You expect it to be hot=its freezing.
You expect it to be cold=its freezing.




race55 said:


> Wanna grief to reliëf some stress?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you not get banned or anything??? Ive been banned twice because admins had tracers.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Flashing back to stock rooted ROM. It seems nothing can match the battery life of stock. Samsung did a truly great job with TW. Slim is close...

Also I prefer stock camera over 4.2 camera. I wish the stock TW camera could be implemented into slim or something. It would make it perfect. That might make me get over battery drain issues 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 6, 2013)

Making my sub kill everything 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 6, 2013)

At the store...found a new kernel to flash... LOL 



Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 6, 2013)

Playing Pokemon yellow 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Flashing back to stock rooted ROM. It seems nothing can match the battery life of stock. Samsung did a truly great job with TW. Slim is close...
> 
> Also I prefer stock camera over 4.2 camera. I wish the stock TW camera could be implemented into slim or something. It would make it perfect. That might make me get over battery drain issues
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim is better. 



Watching Adult Swim. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Slim is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a Slim for the Int'l Note2 that I'm so tempted to try.  But really, with all the tweaks/mods I have installed, I'm super happy with the stock debloated ROM i'm on.  These are things that plague an Android user.  Choices choices.


----------



## Mephikun (Mar 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> just finished studying history.
> jeez... i hate school tests.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Long time no see man. Pm me?

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's a Slim for the Int'l Note2 that I'm so tempted to try.  But really, with all the tweaks/mods I have installed, I'm super happy with the stock debloated ROM i'm on.  These are things that plague an Android user.  Choices choices.

Click to collapse



Stock?
Son, I am disappoint. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Stock?
> Son, I am disappoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a great ROM, trust me.  I am neither sorry, nor ashamed.  Slim is all I will accept if it becomes available for my AT&T phone, so for now, this ROM is great.  2 days battery with 5-8 hours of screen time, and tons of mods.  I worry not.  I made it look cool.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's a great ROM, trust me.  I am neither sorry, nor ashamed.  Slim is all I will accept if it becomes available for my AT&T phone, so for now, this ROM is great.  2 days battery with 5-8 hours of screen time, and tons of mods.  I worry not.  I made it look cool.

Click to collapse



Still....stock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Still....stock.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm back on slim.. Already 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 6, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Long time no see man. Pm me?
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey meph, wassup?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm back on slim.. Already
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I haven't left slim since I switched from PA a month or two ago....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I haven't left slim since I switched from PA a month or two ago....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's too badass to stay away from 
I saw your comment saying slim is better.. Didn't take much convincing :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's too badass to stay away from
> I saw your comment saying slim is better.. Didn't take much convincing :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol. :beer::beer::beer:
241DPI right out of the box is nice. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Still....stock.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I AM rooted you know.....


----------



## domini99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Long time no see man. Pm me?
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey!
how you're doing? 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Do you not get banned or anything??? Ive been banned twice because admins had tracers.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



sow what. Im banned for atleast 10 times for griefing/spamming/annoying the mods/hacking/trolling xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## BehindTheCurtain (Mar 6, 2013)

I am conscious of my tongue in my mouth and my breathing.


----------



## Fzee (Mar 6, 2013)

Reading this thread, half asleep...

According to law 997a of the penal code,I'm talking bull****..


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 6, 2013)

Watching TV

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 6, 2013)

oveclocking the teachers head went wrong..

maths:
she says: Ok you have 5 minutes to
do this sum.

30 seconds later: 5 MINUTES IS OVER!!!!!

-.-

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Fzee (Mar 6, 2013)

Trying to gain knowledge each day...

According to law 997a of the penal code,I'm talking bull****..


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 6, 2013)

About to catch up on chemistry, math and physics... I wish I was still in high school 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hey!
> how you're doing?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. You must be a pain to ban.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## manvikas (Mar 6, 2013)

Researching on how to develop a swift rom for my mk16i....experimental zone...enter at ur own risk...!!!


----------



## Teraclips (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I didn't notice that my cars clock was like 20min too early so when I got out of the bank I rushed to the barber shop just to wait for them to open...30min so far 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sitting in my English class and my professor is teaching the students how to send emails and how to use blackboard to send assignments. 
 :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


How do you not know how to use the most basic function of the internet?! You're in college already! 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> I'm sitting in my English class and my professor is teaching the students how to send emails and how to use blackboard to send assignments.
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yesterday i learned how to copy paste at advanced level....
CTRL-C / CTRL-V :sly:

really advanced :banghead:
i absolutely didnt know that! :banghead:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yesterday i learned how to copy paste at advanced level....
> CTRL-C / CTRL-V :sly:
> 
> really advanced :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you know CRTL + W closes browser tabs and CRTL + P allows you to print ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Did you know CRTL + W closes browser tabs and CRTL + P allows you to print ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Also CTRL + N opens a new window. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Also CTRL + N opens a new window.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



And ctrl+alt+delete leads you to the most advanced part of a computer...the task manager! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 6, 2013)

Only CTRL does NOTHING


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> And ctrl+alt+delete leads you to the most advanced part of a computer...the task manager!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I always tend to forget that one. Lol. Is CRTL + Save a save feature? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Only CTRL does NOTHING

Click to collapse



ERMERGERD! ERMERGERD! ERMERGERD!
I never knew :what:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## s8freak (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm watching Step Brothers 

MorphedHyperdrive "Stay golden pony boy"


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 6, 2013)

Pretending not to hear my phone ringing.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 6, 2013)

Playing Pokemon on my kindle fire hd

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I AM rooted you know.....

Click to collapse



Pffffffftttttt.....who isn't? 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Stefyx-96 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm modding my telephone


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stefyx-96 said:


> I'm modding my telephone

Click to collapse



Im wasting time on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 
Its just a bunch of lulz with all the people.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## noahk423 (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Im wasting time on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> Its just a bunch of lulz with all the people.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Haha, awesome. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

Took a break from working on an app, and now I am watching Psych. And then Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Jasonp0 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got done making my roommate dance for my portion of the rent. I made it rain 20's on her. Best way to pay rent that I've found so far.

sent from my incredibly paranoid inc2


----------



## Mephikun (Mar 7, 2013)

race55 said:


> Hey meph, wassup?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eyyyy, sup?

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 7, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Pffffffftttttt.....who isn't?
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Well up until a year ago, I could have said "Me!".:silly:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 7, 2013)

Just playin around with my New desire x, waiting for the jb update. Hbu?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 7, 2013)

just getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

Watching ancient aliens 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## chr1sto14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anxiously waiting for my calculus class to begin. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got 6 hours detention for moving someones laptop. Wtf is wrong with the world today

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 7, 2013)

Studying Sanskrit. Got a paper day after. :|

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sitting in history class. My professor is making me sleepy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 7, 2013)

Studying for 4 exams today  i am so tired 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Mar 7, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> Studying for 4 exams today  i am so tired
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't push yourself man.. My exams just ended a week ago..Good luck

According to law 997a of the penal code,I'm talking bull****..


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn those midterms! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just started my exams. Had science and maths so far...boring...and yet hard...and i also had a languages test :L ...i only got a 4.2...i suck at it. I only know bare basics.
Tu t'appell comment?
Je détesté exams :thumbdown: ce enuyeux!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I just started my exams. Had science and maths so far...boring...and yet hard...and i also had a languages test :L ...i only got a 4.2...i suck at it. I only know bare basics.
> Tu t'appell comment?
> Je détesté exams :thumbdown: ce enuyeux!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Learning a foreign language is kind of overrated, especially now with the advent of technology. I took latin in high school and that was worthless, I got all A's in B's in it though. I took a spanish class last year at my college and got a D in it. I was so pissed because it was my first grade below a B since I started at my school there.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rocking out to five finger death punch 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## killersloth (Mar 7, 2013)

Stuck in the car with a terrible driver...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus to all you wonder nobodies!


----------



## bword (Mar 7, 2013)

Sick in bed instead of working


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

bword said:


> Sick in bed instead of working

Click to collapse



Fever ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> And ctrl+alt+delete leads you to the most advanced part of a computer...the task manager!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Pfft noob. Ctrl-shift-esc. 

Just finished doing some geometry. I don't know why but I suddenly got interested in to math a few days ago 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## RJQXCV (Mar 7, 2013)

Sitting in front of a computer...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

RJantu said:


> Sitting in front of a computer...

Click to collapse



You should check out this thread. It's super duper fun. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrterrytoyou (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got out of Arabic class and now I'm chilling in the car waiting for my next class to start.  Bored as hell. Also just posted about my first phone - Nokia 5110.  

Sent from my Sick Ass Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

mrterrytoyou said:


> Just got out of Arabic class and now I'm chilling in the car waiting for my next class to start.  Bored as hell. Also just posted about my first phone - Nokia 5110.
> 
> Sent from my Sick Ass Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



You should check out this thread too.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 7, 2013)

i hate internet.
want to download bike race cheater...
page says; no surveys required to download..

clicks download button...
FINISH A SHORT SURVEY TO UNLOCK CONTENT!!!

I DONT WANT F*CKING IPHONE B*TCHES! I WANT APK FILE!!!

surveys everywhere!!!
does anybody have the apk? i cant get past all the surveys 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## djlukas1983 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

I'm talking with my girlfriend. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9000 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i hate internet.
> want to download bike race cheater...
> page says; no surveys required to download..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya bastard, cheating is bad

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## b2liberty (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm reading tihis post

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 7, 2013)

Waiting for someone to upload the new Person of Interest ep.... If I have to wait for it to broadcast on Dutch tv it'll be 2015.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

Talking on the phone with my bud

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 7, 2013)

race55 said:


> Ya bastard, cheating is bad
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



whatever.
everybody (yes, isheeps) have jailbroken iphone and ghost rider unlocked.
and im f*cked with free bikes.

and thats not funny.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

im going to get some sleep and charge my lagg-phone.

maybe it will ever become fast in some magical way...

1.4 ghz single core with 512 mb ram, at cm10, as laggy as hell.


downgrade to gingerbread? no, i dont know 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm reading "The Puritan Dilemma". 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You should check out this thread too.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I knew i wasnt the only one that looked at that thread everyday to check for new 'fun' posts! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> whatever.
> everybody (yes, isheeps) have jailbroken iphone and ghost rider unlocked.
> and im f*cked with free bikes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheating is bad...and you know it...i hate angry birds sometimes...makes me wanna cheeeeeeeassssdjsidehud...makes me wanna do it properly.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 8, 2013)

Playing dead space on my kindle fire hd

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## mlin (Mar 8, 2013)

Picking up takeout at Tokyo Joe's for me and the FAM.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Remcotjuuh (Mar 8, 2013)

Waiting for the teacher to show up...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 8, 2013)

Getting bored, browsing ot.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 8, 2013)

Being bored at work and waiting for PA3 for my device to be uploaded. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## travellingstu (Mar 8, 2013)

AT work loading PC's whilst browsing!


----------



## 441Excelsior (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sitting at school and using teachers' wifi network


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 8, 2013)

Enjoying spring brake 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Unjustified Dev (Mar 8, 2013)

Building ROMs from source 


Sent from the place you will never look


----------



## imilleson (Mar 8, 2013)

Filming 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## manvikas (Mar 8, 2013)

*HAH*

Learning the basics of networking....from a dumbass teacher....!!! Why d hell shud i attend the class when i'm CCNA,CCNP, CCIE(security) certified...DAMN the teachers...!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

manvikas said:


> Learning the basics of networking....from a dumbass teacher....!!! Why d hell shud i attend the class when i'm CCNA,CCNP, CCIE(security) certified...DAMN the teachers...!!!

Click to collapse



Because in spite of all the fancy certification, your grammar looks like it went below a steamroller

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Because in spite of all the fancy certification, your grammar looks like it went below a steamroller
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I so miss that thanks button right now

_  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I so miss that thanks button right now
> 
> _  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _

Click to collapse



GTFO and find another post to thank 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 8, 2013)

Playing Retro Atari 2600 on my kindle fire hd 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## gastonw (Mar 8, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I AM rooted you know.....

Click to collapse



What's that? an onion?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 8, 2013)

Taking a break from work. Gosh I hate working at mcdonalds. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Taking a break from work. Gosh I hate working at mcdonalds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You work at Mickey D's? You lucky dog!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teraclips (Mar 8, 2013)

Feeling like crap at work, so tired I want to go home 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## nicxxxe (Mar 8, 2013)

*Get a free android tablet*

http://www.YourFreeTabletPC.com/index.php?ref=7325823

sent from HTC one x 
unlocked and rooted 2.20 bounty style
you mom said hi :b


----------



## Fzee (Mar 9, 2013)

Just created an lol account..

You just got trolled by a HOT(Head Of Trolls)


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Just created an lol account..
> 
> You just got trolled by a HOT(Head Of Trolls)

Click to collapse



If MTM is the head of trolls, then is this MTM's other account(s)

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 9, 2013)

atm:
Wading thru the usual way off topic dumbness...


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Trying to find more emulators 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## manvikas (Mar 9, 2013)

Trying to find out d limit of flashing in my device(mk16i) 64 times...and still going strong...!!!


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Making prank calls with my kindle fire hd 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Fzee (Mar 9, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Making prank calls with my kindle fire hd
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



I can't hold my laughter whenever I do a prank call...How you do it?

You've been trollified


----------



## domini99 (Mar 9, 2013)

waiting.
DAMNIT WINDOWS UPDATE!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

Just updated home screen

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally got around to ordering a flipcase. Was about time after 9 months xd. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Woah, a page got chopped off
Edit: make that 2. I guess that's a good thing.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Woah, a page got chopped off
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where did the rant go? Where did our chat about prank calls go? A mod probably done it for some reason

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Where did the rant go? Where did our chat about prank calls go? A mod probably done it for some reason
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I told @original_ganjaman and I think he done it. That's good though, no arguments can arise

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Archer (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, someone in here was being an idiot so it had to be cleaned.  I don't want to have to do it again so please play nice everyone.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking for a good pair of headphones

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 9, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah, I told @original_ganjaman and I think he done it. That's good though, no arguments can arise
> 
> Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
> ________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse




well it was about to become an argument so i guess that solves that.




Archer said:


> Yeah, someone in here was being an idiot so it had to be cleaned.  I don't want to have to do it again so please play nice everyone.

Click to collapse



Well idiots are normal...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh no the pizza place is on to me 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 9, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Oh no the pizza place is on to me
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



Seriously?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
> ________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ignore him. We've done all we can.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just got done watching a movie 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2013)

Nothing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 10, 2013)

Quit OTing for a few to go out and cut the rest of the pool fencing down...


----------



## Fzee (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of getting a penny board...

You've been trollified


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 10, 2013)

atm
Lost in thought


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Pimping out my friend's tablet, he let me have it for the week to repair, so I'm going to surprise him with a bunch of cool goodies.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pimping out my friend's tablet, he let me have it for the week to repair, so I'm going to surprise him with a bunch of cool goodies.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't break it...


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 10, 2013)

Playing cod bo2!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Mar 10, 2013)

Being pissed not able to sleep. The online bill pay for my car note wasn't working so I decided to what to call them in the morning. But a repo truck came and took it shortly after I tried to pay.


----------



## tidewblch (Mar 10, 2013)

*quiet*

Enjoying an hour of peace and quiet with the wife and kids out of the house.....


----------



## _Variable (Mar 10, 2013)

Just chillin

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of protesting infront of Apple 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 10, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Thinking of protesting infront of Apple
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



What did they do now...

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## jpisini (Mar 10, 2013)

Testing the latest linux mint Debian version. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Watching zero dark thirty

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Watching zero dark thirty
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Is it good?

I'm watching TPB: AFK. Interesting documentary.

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 10, 2013)

Watching Big time Rush on youtube!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

Eating Nutella 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Is it good?
> 
> I'm watching TPB: AFK. Interesting documentary.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



7/10

Sent from GT-P6800


----------



## jbisana89 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm currently in the office right now.. :good:


----------



## killersloth (Mar 10, 2013)

Beating my head against desk...
Noob java error 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus to all you wonder nobodies!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

^^^Noob


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 10, 2013)

Watching the guy above me fight Byakuya

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just got done taking a nap

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## justjackyl (Mar 10, 2013)

Real Racing 3
Pretty sweet.

"Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"


----------



## domini99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Putting my phone in charger and going to sleep.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 10, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> Real Racing 3
> Pretty sweet.
> 
> "Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. Although i hate the fact that its a game where if you do a task like service it it takes forever before you can use that car again. And im talking about the bigger and better cars. I dont want to waste a lifetime just for a car to refuel it should take 5 seconds.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 10, 2013)

Trying to find more roms 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2013)

finally able to relax. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

Watching Goku and Piccolo learn how to drive.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting flamed by a couple of jerks in the s2 threads 

"You don't mess with the Zohan"


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2013)

Relaxing in my old room....stress level -1000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robogoflow (Mar 11, 2013)

Its Sunday Bumday and no one is watching the walking dead? Really Xda?





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 3 Beta


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 11, 2013)

Going to sleep

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Just took a break from studying.

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol Going to study 




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## ap1618 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just took a break from studying 

-Sent from XDA app on N4


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

In the bathroom smoking and browsing through xda. This is me taking a break from the misses. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derPianist (Mar 11, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Sitting in SoWi Class. -.-

*via my ∞ awesome Nexus 4*
Ready for more Android awesomeness? ...check this out!


----------



## rashid.fairus (Mar 11, 2013)

arcane legend bebeh!!!!


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 11, 2013)

Trying out a new stylus for my GS2.. 

Sent from my SGS II


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking at this
http://www.sammobile.com/2013/03/11/is-this-the-galaxy-s-iv



         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 11, 2013)

about to leave for work. earlier than usual.


----------



## Fzee (Mar 11, 2013)

Homework like hell

You've been trollified


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 11, 2013)

At my gfs house. She's being doing her hair and makeup and what not for 15 mins... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## _Variable (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy about my discovery.

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 11, 2013)

I am studying right now , oh I am not I am writing this
I mean I was:silly:




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## imilleson (Mar 11, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Thinking of protesting infront of Apple
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Haha! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

Having coffee while I type in this thread and admiring my Note 2 at the same time while flipping through the menu for no apparent reason. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 11, 2013)

Trying out apps 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Just changed my avatar and going to bed now.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad - Soon to be mine)


----------



## Hompie Dompie (Mar 11, 2013)

Eating an apple. It's nice.


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 11, 2013)

At the motor vehicle registration office....boorrriiinnngggg lol.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 11, 2013)

Eating a juicy deluxe bacon cheeseburger ! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (Mar 11, 2013)

Just built and posted AOKP for Samsung fascinate building for the vibrant now 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 11, 2013)

Just made a Craigslist deal. One of the only times I concealed carry. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking for a job and a place to live 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking for tablets and...
OMFG


People will never learn...

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## Xxul (Mar 11, 2013)

Oiling my sword

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 11, 2013)

just got home from work :highfive:


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 11, 2013)

watching cops

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2013)

Driving to a restaurant.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## noodlesthecow (Mar 11, 2013)

Playing Eve and flashing a rom


----------



## imilleson (Mar 12, 2013)

Eating amazing shrimp scampi my lovely wife made :thumbup: 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 12, 2013)

Watching xperia z tablet hands on on youtube. I want this tablet!

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 12, 2013)

Watching my wife get a tattoo behind her ear.  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## rbeavers (Mar 12, 2013)

Watching TWiT.tv


———
Screwed by Google. Canceled ICS upgrade on my Moto Photon. No Wow for us.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 12, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Watching my wife get a tattoo behind her ear.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



What's it of?   Cool spot though. :thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## johna2u (Mar 12, 2013)

I am currently responding o this thread......... While slouching on the SFA next to my wife.  Biggest loser is on in the backgud but we are both lost in the gentle glow of our Touchpads.  She looks MRE lovely than ever by the tablet light.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's it of?   Cool spot though. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I knew you were going to respond skinny! 
Of this. 





My wife has more ink then me, time to catch up buddy.  

FYI, that's not my wife

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Fzee (Mar 12, 2013)

Trying halo 3

You've been trollified


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nothing.....
Just waiting, teacher is already 40 minutes to late -.-

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## GuestD0701 (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't put down my Note2. :sly: 

Sent from my SPH-L900 [Liquid Smooth]


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2013)

Trying to get S-OFF on my New One X but it is being a pain!


----------



## z4117 (Mar 12, 2013)

reply post for...


----------



## MarkelofRazr (Mar 12, 2013)

Playing SAMP and answering your guestion 

Sent from my GrenadeLauncher Equiped Motorola XT910


----------



## killersloth (Mar 12, 2013)

Job interview in 17 minutes woopwoop

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus to all you wonder nobodies!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

killersloth said:


> Job interview in 17 minutes woopwoop
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus to all you wonder nobodies!

Click to collapse



Good luck, hope you get the job! :thumbup:

Studying algebra for days after tomorrow's board exam. *sigh*

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad - Soon to be mine)


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to a pawn shop 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 12, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Going to a pawn shop
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse








Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 12, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I knew you were going to respond skinny!
> Of this.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very cool! Simple but has meaning. :thumbup::thumbup:
And yes, I can assume that's not your wife... Doubt she'd be wearing a bathing suit top around her head :silly:
Sent from your mom.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 12, 2013)

Check out this awesome stereo I got at goodwill 






sent from my minecraft world


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 12, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I knew you were going to respond skinny!
> Of this.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First I was like that's one helluva ear but then I was like ohhh you.... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Touching plastic.
I mean my screen.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 12, 2013)

Watchin my big *** tv and teasing my neighbours with my kick*** surround system :]

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

*refresh...* *refresh...* *refresh...*
 Nothing interesting happening..
Going to sleep 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Mourning over a crack in the top right of my tablet screen... 

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 12, 2013)

Listening to music on my new stereo 





sent from my minecraft world


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sitting in a parking lot earning county money for doing nothing more then sitting here.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

Watching tv 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sitting in a parking lot earning county money for doing nothing more then sitting here.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You're a cop? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a cop?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol, don't mention any illegal activity in front of him. :sly: As for me, off to Reno mother truckers!!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 13, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Lol, don't mention any illegal activity in front of him. :sly: As for me, off to Reno mother truckers!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait,  are you going to reno to be a cop? Those little shorts might not flatter you sir. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait,  are you going to reno to be a cop? Those little shorts might not flatter you sir.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol, how do you know?  J/K, they won't 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 13, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Lol, how do you know?  J/K, they won't
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have fun man! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 13, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*

Wanting to destroy the ozonlayer


Regards, 
Daniel,
Recognized Themer.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a cop?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No. Short term assignment working a small county election. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## domini99 (Mar 13, 2013)

Its time for someone to hack the Apple App Store and make all iphones stop working.

I want my friends back 
They are only playing Bike Race and Clash off Clans.
And no longer talking to me, not even sitting next to me in classroom 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 13, 2013)

In U.S. History class trying not to fall asleep.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Post what you're doing right now!Post what you're doing right now!*



domini99 said:


> Its time for someone to hack the Apple App Store and make all iphones stop working.
> 
> I want my friends back
> They are only playing Bike Race and Clash off Clans.
> ...

Click to collapse



Says the guy who flashes roms

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying to study accountancy.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 13, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Says the guy who flashes roms
> 
> ___________________
> Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.

Click to collapse



What do you mean.
I know i flash roms, but since my friend has an iPhone, he's adicted and no longer does anything with me. Only gaming matters, before he was a social person i could talk with, but he no longer is.

iPhones ruine everything.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## juanortizgrinda (Mar 13, 2013)

Watching  Pope election, 
Viva el Papa

Sent from my GT-P6201 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

Watching what's about to happen in Vatican City. 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Watching what's about to happen in Vatican City.
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Why?  Or are you rc? 

_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Watching what's about to happen in Vatican City.
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Wow that was quick!
First pick from this continent.


----------



## hawkm (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm about to bash my head into the windshield. Waiting for my sister in a college campus for about 30 minutes now :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 13, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I'm bored right now what am I supposed to do
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



Play with daddy's guns...


----------



## vopezy (Mar 13, 2013)

Picking my nose tbh

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 13, 2013)

Thread has been cleaned and 1 ban so far...who wants to be next!!?? 

I am disappointed on the fact that instead of reporting this stupid attitude you guys decided to feed the troll...wow!!! 

No more nasty crap..capisce?


Regards,


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why?  Or are you rc?
> 
> _  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
> —A. A. Milne _

Click to collapse



Technically, yes. 
realistically, maybe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Technically, yes.
> realistically, maybe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fair enough 

_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Bacon sandwich at 4 am

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tosh.O


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally got my internet to work (after 2 days of bordem...)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> What do you mean.
> I know i flash roms, but since my friend has an iPhone, he's adicted and no longer does anything with me. Only gaming matters, before he was a social person i could talk with, but he no longer is.
> 
> iPhones ruine everything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Im young as well...but even i know that Ipoop is poop...literaly.
They only go for Ipoop because 'its the best' (if only they heard of the samsung galaxys or the one x)
Not to forget that they will become 'cooler' (LOL. Just like i said...Ipoop...if they had one themselves they would know how poop it is. But my school dosnt have too many iphones...it mostly has blackberrys because of its 'brilliant and free' BBM...(again...they ever heard of watsapp?))
Just dont worry. Let that guy show off all he wants. Its still poop and he still wont be cool. If he didnt have the iphone noone would be with him apart from everyone who usualy would.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## House M.D. (Mar 14, 2013)

Studying drug education, final exam in an hour.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

iSpanish said:


> Studying drug education, final exam in an hour....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well im studying the art of sleepiZzZzZzZzZz...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2013)

Crying. Google is killing Google Reader. It's a sad sad day.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> Crying. Google is killing Google Reader. It's a sad sad day.

Click to collapse



You'll get over it. 

Listening to Pandora One....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolf131 (Mar 14, 2013)

Relaxing waiting for the GS4 tomorrow 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> You'll get over it.
> 
> Listening to Pandora One....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No! I'm a news junkie, and this is the worst day in the history of man. Okay, maybe not but it's close.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 14, 2013)

wolf131 said:


> Relaxing waiting for the GS4 tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wish i had money to buy a one 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> I wish i had money to buy a one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You got a month or so to collect some coins from your sofa.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 14, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> You got a month or so to collect some coins from your sofa.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But i am still studying in school (my last year) 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> But i am still studying in school (my last year)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1. Buy the S4, don't eat for a month
2. Don't buy S4, don't die

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> No! I'm a news junkie, and this is the worst day in the history of man. Okay, maybe not but it's close.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a news junkie too. There are other alternatives. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm a news junkie too. There are other alternatives.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not when I got all my feeds on Google Reader.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> Not when I got all my feeds on Google Reader.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sheesh. Lrn2bflexible

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Mar 14, 2013)

Hovering on npr.org for the NPR Music South by South West event in Austin, Tx @ Stubbs BBq.
Can't wait for the Yeah Yeah Yeahs to take the stage!

"Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Thread has been cleaned and 1 ban so far...who wants to be next!!??
> 
> I am disappointed on the fact that instead of reporting this stupid attitude you guys decided to feed the troll...wow!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woah, who was it?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Mar 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Woah, who was it?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pizza prank calling troll kid.
I stayed out of it, but sometimes it is really funny watching the troll and the trolled go at it.  Throughly amusing.

"Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

Imagining what the galaxy s4 look like 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## justjackyl (Mar 14, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Imagining what the galaxy s4 look like
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



I know atleast 1 DarkKnight from every device forum I attend.
You guys a clan? lol  

"Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

justjackyl said:


> I know atleast 1 DarkKnight from every device forum I attend.
> You guys a clan? lol
> 
> "Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"

Click to collapse



You ever been on 4chan?
Lots of people are all called "Anonymous" 
I wonder if they a clan 

(Or those Darkknights could be the same person creating multiple accounts across the internet) 

You never know 
Got trolled?


----------



## House M.D. (Mar 14, 2013)

Play station event @ Portland state_ midnight breakfast. Awesome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Mar 14, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You ever been on 4chan?
> Lots of people are all called "Anonymous"
> I wonder if they a clan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was meaning XDA forums. 
But alas, twas just joking around.

"Well, bust my buttons! Why didn't you say that in the first place? That's a horse of a different color!"


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL just hacked the school wifi password 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL just hacked the school wifi password
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



How you do that?

Got trolled?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How you do that?
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



Start macbook in single user mode.
Remove usersetup data
Start normaly, you will start in setup like first boot.
Change admin password, log in as admin, go to keychains and look for the wifi network name, doube click; show wifi password 


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## razi914 (Mar 14, 2013)

killing mosquitos


----------



## mikef (Mar 14, 2013)

I strongly encourage you to avoid posting like this again here on XDA.

mf2112
XDA Moderator


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Searching a good color for my new living room and bedroom.

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 14, 2013)

Attending Send-off ceremony of 10th standard students as a Chief Guest in my old High School. 

Sent from my LG Optimus Black...


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 14, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Attending Send-off ceremony of 10th standard students as a Chief Guest in my old High School.
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Black...

Click to collapse



Their send off is in between exams? Ours was on 2nd Feb... These guys must be prepared...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 14, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Their send off is in between exams? Ours was on 2nd Feb... These guys must be prepared...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S

Click to collapse



No dude, their exams (here in Karnataka) starts in next month in April. 

Sent from my LG Optimus Black...


----------



## i9100g user (Mar 14, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> No dude, their exams (here in Karnataka) starts in next month in April.
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Black...

Click to collapse



Sad... mine finished today  im in mp




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Sad... mine finished today  im in mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My exams are also finished...i suck at languages...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 14, 2013)

I finished mine too! Like, 10 years ago... Man i feel old now...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 14, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Sad... mine finished today  im in mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, good good,... feeling like a free bird?

  Different exam schedules in different states. I am working as a teacher in Maharashtra (Kolhapur District) and 10th &12th students are giving exam now a days. (In Kolhapur)
   But in Karnataka (Where I am living ) Exams will start from April 1st week.... 

Sent from my LG Optimus Black...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I finished mine too! Like, 10 years ago... Man i feel old now...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Lol. Now look at us kids becoming devs...kinda. Still feel old? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Lol. Now look at us kids becoming devs...kinda. Still feel old?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Even more now 
And dude! Im getting close to my 30's, so shhh!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

Look at my tapatalk theme!



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Look at my tapatalk theme!
> View attachment 1804834
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._

Click to collapse



Y U APPLY COOL THEME WHEN I HAS NORMAL? TEACH OR IT DID NUT HAAAPOUN.



Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Playing music on my new Andy speaker

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

Going shopping. 


(Meh...)

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 14, 2013)

At a party

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Y U APPLY COOL THEME WHEN I HAS NORMAL? TEACH OR IT DID NUT HAAAPOUN.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S

Click to collapse



I AGREE! SHOW ME WHAT THEME YOU USED OR IT NO HAPPEN!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

Well you son of a b*tch 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> Well you son of a b*tch View attachment 1805163
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Windows 8 is worse. Took a whole day to reboot about 100 times per configuration. It configures 1 thing, reboots. Configures the next, reboots...and just imagaine it with 143 updates for it to do (yep...that is how many it downloaded a few days ago.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Windows 8 is worse. Took a whole day to reboot about 100 times per configuration. It configures 1 thing, reboots. Configures the next, reboots...and just imagaine it with 143 updates for it to do (yep...that is how many it downloaded a few days ago.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Blame that on the computer, from an empty hard drive to completely finished with everything is about 30minutes for me...  and it will install multiple updates per reboot...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Blame that on the computer, from an empty hard drive to completely finished with everything is about 30minutes for me...  and it will install multiple updates per reboot...

Click to collapse



I virtualy have a modified super computer (for gaming that is). 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I virtualy have a modified super computer (for gaming that is).
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



So do I...  but no gaming...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> Well you son of a b*tch View attachment 1805163
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Know that problem...

Send from my bluestacks thing..
_Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




Lt.Win said:


> Y U APPLY COOL THEME WHEN I HAS NORMAL? TEACH OR IT DID NUT HAAAPOUN.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S

Click to collapse



Download Tapatalk. (not xda app)
And download theme you want from settings menu.
But it all costs money..

Send from my bluestacks thing..
_Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Know that problem...
> 
> Send from my bluestacks thing..
> _Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_
> ...

Click to collapse



...i brought...the muda******* xda premium app...and i only have 3 boring themes...FUUUUUUU

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...i brought...the muda******* xda premium app...and i only have 3 boring themes...FUUUUUUU
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



 tapatalk is great.
Seems better then xda app to me.

Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
_Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> tapatalk is great.
> Seems better then xda app to me.
> 
> Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
> _Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_

Click to collapse



You have your tablet already and didn't tell me? 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## jeremytn86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Taking a dump...

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

Packing for tomorrow.....

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> You have your tablet already and didn't tell me?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, bluestacks 
Like my sig says thats its actually android running on pc. Just bcoz android app is better, and that way i can use it on pc too 

Me still silly, me still not have tablet 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, bluestacks
> Like my sig says thats its actually android running on pc. Just bcoz android app is better, and that way i can use it on pc too
> 
> Me still silly, me still not have tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 2 tablets  old maybe. But one of them still has tegra 3 so i can do everything i want!...kinda

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

gintokichimaru said:


> Killing time while I wait for 7:30 to roll around

Click to collapse



...did you...arg...i give up... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Mar 14, 2013)

Watching the Samsung UNPACKED 2013 Livestream.


----------



## Markyzz (Mar 14, 2013)

Helping my cat give birth!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Markyzz said:


> Helping my cat give birth!

Click to collapse



Post a pic! I wanna see kittens! 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Post a pic! I wanna see kittens!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ERMERGERD! KITTEHS! *puts kid voice on* lemme see! Please!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 14, 2013)

Watching Samsung unpacked

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_1 days 2 s4_​


----------



## lsmrfydgaf (Mar 14, 2013)

Watching First 48 

Sent from my T959, rooted, with CWM and a cracked screen...


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 15, 2013)

At Drivers Ed class doing the new law class you need to be taking -.- LOL. Its a bit fun.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 15, 2013)

Putting android x86 on usb just for fun

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Putting android x86 on usb just for fun
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Ok well this doesnt really work -.-



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 15, 2013)

Updating my omnia w while browsing xda on my one v  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok well this doesnt really work -.-
> View attachment 1807245
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._

Click to collapse



You're holding it wrong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Sexting my gf. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 15, 2013)

Markyzz said:


> Helping my cat give birth!

Click to collapse



Pics of the newborn kittens! Pleees 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 15, 2013)

Goofin around with my dog


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 15, 2013)

Getting some long john silvrrs

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

Markyzz said:


> Helping my cat give birth!

Click to collapse



You two must be proud.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You two must be proud.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 15, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> You're holding it wrong
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do you mean

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 16, 2013)

Playing my psp 1000

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 16, 2013)

Watching some Super Jail clips on YouTube. Dang, that show cracks me up.

Sent from my One X


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got done shreddin' up a little As I Lay Dying and August Burns Red. Borat likes!


----------



## s8freak (Mar 16, 2013)

Watching Nat.Geo. 

"You don't mess with the Zohan"


----------



## iankost (Mar 16, 2013)

Watching the formula 1 qualifying... Finally!!


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 16, 2013)

Chatting and browsing Web on my phone with my cheap 3G plan because my Internet isn't working... Man this isn't fun! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GreenCrusade (Mar 16, 2013)

Typing on my keyboard..
Thread with the largest number of posts ?
Damn we have nothing better to do, and I'm doing nothing but contributing to the growth of this.
So be it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

There are threads with a much higher number of posts than this one. The "Ban the person above you" thread is just one example

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yaay look what i got today:


Im so happy 
How should i call him?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Konvey (Mar 16, 2013)

I am typing on an in screen keyboard 

Blog: http//konvey.blogspot.com | Sent from the Nokia 3310


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yaay look what i got today:
> View attachment 1809752
> View attachment 1809753
> Im so happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Larrô (french) 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

Anyone play MW3 on ps3? Want p play with me? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 16, 2013)

Putting roms on my psp 1000 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Putting roms on my psp 1000
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



ROMs on a PSP? Hahaha!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Yaay look what i got today:
> View attachment 1809752
> View attachment 1809753
> Im so happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Biscuit! 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 16, 2013)

Playing shark attack on my n7

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any usefull thread (outside offtopic) that has 10k+ comments?  Haha. 

I'm just watching some TV

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 16, 2013)

At macys looking for some slacks for work 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss 
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## anas/LY (Mar 16, 2013)

listing to music on my LG OPTIMUS 3D (P920). wit AC!D AUDIO ENGINE V7 !!!
I feel like I am hearing REAL music first time in my life !


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 16, 2013)

I was running around outside, but it started now rain.  Now I'm doing el numero dos


----------



## gastonw (Mar 16, 2013)

What you want english for?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Look at my tapatalk theme!
> View attachment 1804834
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._

Click to collapse



Look at my xda theme 





_   All our dreams can come true – if we have the courage to pursue them.* ~Walt Disney   _


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Look at my xda theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the dark themes. But not as dark as that! I mean dark blues and reds. That would make a good theme.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Look at my xda theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How'd you do that? Could you PM me please 

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> How'd you do that? Could you PM me please
> 
> Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
> ________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



It requires root...thats all i know...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Look at my xda theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats a built in theme...aint it? Apart from the blue 'favroite' icon.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Playing atari 800 on my psp 1000 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## pubcat (Mar 17, 2013)

Fish sandwich. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was playing on ps3 but now i am watching f1. Let's go Felipe Massa!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pak-stars (Mar 17, 2013)

second day in vegas about to hit the tables

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching 





Loved this movie as a kid in the early 80s


----------



## xzn (Mar 17, 2013)

in front of my pc


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

eating


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Smoking a cigarette then back to bed 

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats a built in theme...aint it? Apart from the blue 'favroite' icon.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It's a built in theme and I have blue infinitum inverted which themed the blue favs icons.
I like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching Happy Days :what:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Watching Happy Days :what:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



I grew up watching that and The Honeymooners....my dad's two favorite shows.


----------



## zeratos (Mar 17, 2013)

wondering why my girlfriend sent me a message with the text "we need to talk"

nothing good can come up from that ._.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wondering what I've been reading on here 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Mar 17, 2013)

Right now m reading xda posts and pretending to study for tomorrow's exam :l


☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
*Device : Samsung Galaxy S2 
||Legen....wait for it....Dary||
Kernel    :Dorimanx v9.5
Rom       :RootBox 3.9.1 Stabl3 
Modem     :LS6
Battery   :Stock Original*

☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
*Roms Used[/u]* : *CyanogenMod 10,10.1*
JellyBam v5.2,6.x* Helly Bean*
Resurrection Remix Rom* Revolt Rom* PacMan Rom*
Alliance Rom* Galaxy Note 2 Mini Rom* Space and Time* Stock Leaked JellyBean xxlsj*
Stock JellyBean xxls8*
*ROOT BOX*


☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★




 if you think I helped please press *   THANKS  * rather than posting


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Shocked at this sighting

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

zeratos said:


> wondering why my girlfriend sent me a message with the text "we need to talk"
> 
> nothing good can come up from that ._.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Succes 







SammyDroidWiz said:


> Shocked at this sighting
> 
> ___________________
> Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.

Click to collapse



WOOW WTF WHAT PHONE IS THAT??!!??!????!!!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

I can read HTC butterfly written down there 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Succes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'HTC Butterfly"

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417

[HOWTO] Access build.prop without root!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

The name is really lame... :|

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> 'HTC Butterfly"
> 
> ___________________
> Sent from the other side...
> ...

Click to collapse



If ur gonna buy it u need to change ur username. HTC Butterfly is not a "Sammy".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

4D1L said:


> If ur gonna buy it u need to change ur username. HTC Butterfly is not a "Sammy".
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bah, Cant afford.

And, who cares if ever I buy it under this username?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Bah, Cant afford.
> 
> And, who cares if ever I buy it under this username?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Buy why did u change ur username in the first place.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ok. Buy why did u change ur username in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im no longer rooting for LG (no pun intended)

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## rahulwadhwani (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to study for my law exam which is tomorrow. :banghead:

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Having fun on my birthday 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Mar 17, 2013)

rahulwadhwani said:


> Trying to study for my law exam which is tomorrow. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



V both are screwed xD


☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
*Device : Samsung Galaxy S2 
||Legen....wait for it....Dary||
Kernel    :Dorimanx v9.5
Rom       :RootBox 3.9.1 Stabl3 
Modem     :LS6
Battery   :Stock Original*

☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
*Roms Used[/u]* : *CyanogenMod 10,10.1*
JellyBam v5.2,6.x* Helly Bean*
Resurrection Remix Rom* Revolt Rom* PacMan Rom*
Alliance Rom* Galaxy Note 2 Mini Rom* Space and Time* Stock Leaked JellyBean xxlsj*
Stock JellyBean xxls8*
*ROOT BOX*


☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★




 if you think I helped please press *   THANKS  * rather than posting


----------



## me4488 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching some discovery chanel while I wait for an update for this kernel I am testing

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching cartoons 

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 17, 2013)

Playing gran turismo
And happy birthday!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Having fun on my birthday
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!:thumbup:

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Fzee (Mar 17, 2013)

Factory resetting my computer...
And happy Birthday!

You've been trollified


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Raymond!

Sent from my One X


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 17, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from its my birthday

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _deleted_ (Mar 17, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from its my birthday

Click to collapse



Happy birthday  

Lady Android - Forum Moderator


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 17, 2013)

Picking out a suit to wear later on

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Raymond! 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 17, 2013)

Fixing my co-worker's computer.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Playing gran turismo
> And happy birthday!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse











domini99 said:


> Happy birthday!:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse











Fzee said:


> Factory resetting my computer...
> And happy Birthday!
> 
> You've been trollified

Click to collapse











themacman1000 said:


> Happy Birthday, Raymond!
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Lt.Win said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Lady Android said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Lady Android - Forum Moderator

Click to collapse











lars1216 said:


> Happy birthday Raymond!
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nobody ever wished me a happy birthday on my birthday. 
Happy birthday Raymond.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nobody ever wished me a happy birthday on my birthday.
> Happy birthday Raymond.

Click to collapse



Or me  i feel special...*crys*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mrowa52 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm playing FM4 on x360 (in lobby now)


----------



## iPTPenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

Waiting for my food at Burger King 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching a football classic great teams playing. Let's win SPORT CLUB DO RECIFE :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Playing gta 3 smashing cars

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching some college bball



gmaster1 said:


> Or me  i feel special...*crys*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Potatoes don't have birthdays


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post what you're doing right now!Post what you're doing right now!*



m0cha5hake said:


> Watching some college bball
> 
> 
> 
> Potatoes don't have birthdays

Click to collapse



...i remember when i was just a seed...it was great. I had fun with my friends...but then we got cut. I everyone got seperated from eachother to lower the risk of being baked and eaten...now im a potayto...i have no friends...even when i do see a potayto gang i cant talk to them because they all get eaten...

Then one night...i saw her...her...i fell in love the second i saw her. She was beautiful...she looked at me and walked over...i was shy...i couldnt talk...but then we got to know eachother and fell in love...

Next thing i know it. I feel guilty for letting her die in a deep fat fryer...she saved my life when i was about to be killed by it but she refused...she gave me something that i carry to this day...something special...it was a random thing but its something to remember her by...i tryed to save her but she let go...

Im now forever alone and the potaytos i used to know are either dead or still hiding...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...i remember when i was just a seed...it was great. I had fun with my friends...but then we got cut. I everyone got seperated from eachother to lower the risk of being baked and eaten...now im a potayto...i have no friends...even when i do see a potayto gang i cant talk to them because they all get eaten...
> 
> Then one night...i saw her...her...i fell in love the second i saw her. She was beautiful...she looked at me and walked over...i was shy...i couldnt talk...but then we got to know eachother and fell in love...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is so sad  made me tear up...  I never knew that you guys had such rough lives poor taters 

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is so sad  made me tear up...  I never knew that you guys had such rough lives poor taters
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It made me hungry for fries, maybe a burger too

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BluesNoteTwo (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to root this phone vvv

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FenixxPl (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm writting not really interesting posts, to make 10 of them, to be able to write in android development forums, because I want to help other user, and now i can't


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 17, 2013)

FenixxPl said:


> I'm writting not really interesting posts, to make 10 of them, to be able to write in android development forums, because I want to help other user, and now i can't

Click to collapse



That's nice, but off topic isn't the way to do it. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 17, 2013)

GOALLLLL SPORT CLUB DO RECIFE \O/ I AM SO HAPPY 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

Waiting for my tablet to arrive 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Waiting for my tablet to arrive
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



U ordered? Which one?

Tapatalked from my Desire X, waiting for Jelly Bean


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

race55 said:


> U ordered? Which one?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Desire X, waiting for Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Dunno but whas same brand, same specs but higher resolution

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got banned an hour ago...

EDIT: oh...know i know why...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just got banned an hour ago...
> 
> EDIT: oh...know i know why...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It happens...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> It happens...

Click to collapse



Guess so. I mean its only a small ban. And not for something too serious either. But at least im back.
Lets just hope i dont get another.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

Sitting in my chair at my desk..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Guess so. I mean its only a small ban. And not for something too serious either. But at least im back.
> Lets just hope i dont get another.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You only got banned for an hour?  Dang...  I've had stints of 3 days, 10 days, and 3 weeks...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> You only got banned for an hour?  Dang...  I've had stints of 3 days, 10 days, and 3 weeks...

Click to collapse



I only spammed...do you think that i didnt get banned for long enough? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I only spammed...do you think that i didnt get banned for long enough?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Probably shouldn't have been banned at all...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 17, 2013)

Im going to sleep. Bye

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Probably shouldn't have been banned at all...

Click to collapse



Well at least a ban gives me an hour of my life back XD

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watching tosh.o

Sent from its my birthday


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

Watching Naruto and drinking cereal out of a cup...


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 18, 2013)

Building a ROM


----------



## topiratiko (Mar 18, 2013)

Admiring my device

Android Open Collective Project 4.1.2
AT&T Samsung Galaxy SII 
Boost 227 Kernel


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 18, 2013)

playing vector


----------



## Vicious Von (Mar 18, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> playing vector

Click to collapse



That's my game

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 18, 2013)

Thinking about my future.

___________________
Sent from the other side...
Press the THANKS button if I helped.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 18, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Thinking about my future.
> 
> ___________________
> Sent from the other side...
> Press the THANKS button if I helped.

Click to collapse



It's all downhill from here...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 18, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> It's all downhill from here...

Click to collapse



Quoting this so you can reread it this time next year.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 18, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe that's because you're an ass?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse




Ftfy
Sent from your mom.


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wrote exam got mind****ed :banghead::banghead:having a sip of :beer::beer:and watching DICTATOR 

________blah blah blah_________


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Mar 18, 2013)

Playing Beneath A Steel Sky. Old classic!


----------



## _Variable (Mar 18, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> It's all downhill from here...

Click to collapse



Kinda, im worried if i can get to 7th grade...

___________________
Sent from the other side...
Press the THANKS button if I helped.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Mar 18, 2013)

Waiting for the laptop so I can root my phone!

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Still waiting for tablet 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 18, 2013)

Sitting here alone. About to have a few drinks. Oh Monday... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yaay look what i got today:
> View attachment 1809752
> View attachment 1809753
> Im so happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like mine :b. Tho doesnt have a name . 


Playing ps3 Hitman game. And enjoying my day off .

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## Kobrax (Mar 18, 2013)

On the train to an agency as im under consultation in the process of being made redundant

So I'm on the train doing magic to commuters. 

Stock ELLA. Jkay Framework. Sent from my Gakaxy S3 using XDA app


----------



## Fzee (Mar 18, 2013)

Searching on how to bypass those ****ing surveys..

You've been trollified


----------



## domini99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Searching on how to bypass those ****ing surveys..
> 
> You've been trollified

Click to collapse



Impossible.
Those surveys are @=&*-#…:}

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 18, 2013)

There are some hacks to bypass those fileice and sharecash survey links

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 18, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> There are some hacks to bypass those fileice and sharecash survey links
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thats right. But not all surveys are pass-able

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thats right. But not all surveys are pass-able
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



True story bro! 100 hacks i downloaded to bypass a fileice link and guess what? None of them worked!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## corey_lane (Mar 18, 2013)

*So sad..*

I friggin cracked the sceen on my HTC One X.   Running ViperXL 3.2.6 Elemental X Kernel   :crying:     

Now I have to use this awful iPhone 5.  Jailbroken.  Running my Google Apps.    ....   I just want my phone back.


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've bypassed a couple of them by running through the HTML code for the web page and finding the correct link. Only works if the page is coded in a particular way though.

Sent from my One X


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 18, 2013)

Do what your posting right now.


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 18, 2013)

Been trying to decide between Android and windows phone for the last few weeks. They both have their pro's and con's and been switching between them every few days. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 18, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Been trying to decide between Android and windows phone for the last few weeks. They both have their pro's and con's and been switching between them every few days.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Windows phone 8 looks good to me. But i don't know about the apps, i think a lot off apps will be missing

Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
_Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Windows phone 8 looks good to me. But i don't know about the apps, i think a lot off apps will be missing
> 
> Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
> _Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_

Click to collapse



Id go android because of both U.I. And apps

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2013)

Watching the news. 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## animatedbreak (Mar 18, 2013)

Preparing for a shower! Bam!


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Windows phone 8 looks good to me. But i don't know about the apps, i think a lot off apps will be missing
> 
> Send from my tablet! Well, actually its Android running on my pc -.-
> _Every computer has touch screen, you can touch it! But if it responds, other story_

Click to collapse



Well I've got a windows phone 7 device. So I it's already close to end of life. But it's oh so snappy.  apart from the customization I don't miss anything from Android. But I love customization. Hard choice... 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 18, 2013)

just got home from work.
need a drink...


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 19, 2013)

Waiting for a minibus and go to school... 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 19, 2013)

Hoping for no school due to snow 

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## DiegoConD (Mar 19, 2013)

Posting on xda instead of do my homework cause i'm too sleepy now.


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

walk around in xda coz i'm holiday now


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 19, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Hoping for no school due to snow
> 
> Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.

Click to collapse





DiegoConD said:


> Posting on xda instead of do my homework cause i'm too sleepy now.

Click to collapse



Do other thins.xda is here forever.so yes be embarrassed.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

animatedbreak said:


> Preparing for a shower! Bam!

Click to collapse



Yeah! That whas really needed!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sitting in class being bored as hell.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

see soccer in tv


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1816665
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



I need to put Mountain Lion on my Inspiron 1545...

Insert sig here...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I need to put Mountain Lion on my Inspiron 1545...
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



Im putting leopard on it, from leopard i can install snow leopard, and in snow leopard i can upgrade to mountain lion

Progress:




Leopard installed 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh i forgot this picture:


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

Come over and do all that to mine I'm lazy...

Insert sig here...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Come over and do all that to mine I'm lazy...
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



You learned me this sh*t xD
You should be able to do this yourself xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You learned me this sh*t xD
> You should be able to do this yourself xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



But I'm lazy...

Insert sig here...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> But I'm lazy...
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



Ok...
Well, im at next stap


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Aaarrgg this sh*t aint not going to work!

OS X 10.6 WHY U NEVER BOOT IN MY LAPTOP

i never had 10.6 to work.
Always this panic.
Only 10.5 runs 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Aaarrgg this sh*t aint not going to work!
> View attachment 1816806
> OS X 10.6 WHY U NEVER BOOT IN MY LAPTOP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe its because ur laptop is a piece of sh*t

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

race55 said:


> Maybe its because ur laptop is a piece of sh*t
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Possible...
But everybody else succeses

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

You know what, f*ck os x, i will use wind'ohs...

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

After a waiting for so long...

YEES MOTHERFOCKA!
Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## nageshkotianm (Mar 19, 2013)

*How to Root INTEX Tablet i buddy 3*

please sent information regards HOW TO ROOT INTEX i buddy 3 tablet.


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 19, 2013)

Waiting for my gf to finish putting up her hair, makeup, nails and whatever...  After that, beer! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## eddie-lu (Mar 19, 2013)

waiting for the bus


----------



## RenzkiPH (Mar 19, 2013)

Learning how to be a developer...

Sent from Computer Shop using Google Chrome.. lol..


----------



## Fzee (Mar 19, 2013)

Playing with inspect element on Google chrome.. Its kinda fun messing with sites LOLOL

You've been trollified


----------



## zwantE (Mar 19, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

reading in this forum


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Let me edit those for you guys...



eddie-lu said:


> waiting to get 10 posts.

Click to collapse




zwantE said:


> spamming in off-topic for 10 posts.

Click to collapse





That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Let me edit those for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 19, 2013)

Waiting for gta vice city stories to download on my psp 1000 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Im so mealy so anz/@/[email protected]@(28%8wjizkqjjqbx

Dont know anything important.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im so mealy so anz/@/[email protected]@(28%8wjizkqjjqbx
> 
> Dont know anything important.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Important news: potaytos are a good source of potacium...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Important news: potaytos are a good source of potacium...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Bqwaabwabwasskaxh&/ajsj*&//*jjajwjwjxeu***jai/&/&jjsidujesjwixo$`€^¿^jj,jsjJp

Thats important too

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bqwaabwabwasskaxh&/ajsj*&//*jjajwjwjxeu***jai/&/&jjsidujesjwixo$`€^¿^jj,jsjJp
> 
> Thats important too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jsishsaoebw...more important...or is it aievwjsbwi?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Jsishsaoebw...more important...or is it aievwjsbwi?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Its even more important that a litteral translation off vacuum cleaner from dutch to english is dust piston

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Its even more important that a litteral translation off vacuum cleaner from dutch to english is dust piston
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Well that aint gonna help me with my french work...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Well that aint gonna help me with my french work...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Peunut-fromage is peanut butter

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Peunut-fromage is peanut butter
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Interesting...please tell me how i will use this in my work?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mstickland (Mar 19, 2013)

At work waisting my break typing this.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Interesting...please tell me how i will use this in my work?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Dont know, how does your exercise look like? Im pretty good at French 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Dont know, how does your exercise look like? Im pretty good at French
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Well i realy need to write a few main points about someone famous in a fancaphone country that isnt france. I got given switzerland and cant...find anyone...ive been doing this for too long. Id rather get a detention... 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the answer is

"Je ne sais pas"

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think the answer is
> 
> "Je ne sais pas"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL no. I would get kicked out the second i showed that to my french teacher. Je détèste le français (i know the basics of french)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOL no. I would get kicked out the second i showed that to my french teacher. Je détèste le français (i know the basics of french)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Je préférér Anglaise

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Je préférér Anglais
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



TPAM added a unneccessary 'e' at the end of 'anglais'

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> TPAM added a unneccessary 'e' at the end of 'anglais'
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



F*ck off idiot.
My last note whas a 7.7 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> F*ck off idiot.
> My last note whas a 7.7
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



My last note was a 3.5, ***** please xD 

Yeah my French sucks

Tapatalked from my Desire X, waiting for Jelly Bean by HTC.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 19, 2013)

Searching the play store for a good puzzle/casual game 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## chuck24 (Mar 19, 2013)

Fap:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 19, 2013)

Playing gta vice city stories on my psp 1000 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just did a speed test psp 1000 vs Kindle fire hd and the psp 1000 won 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Just did a speed test psp 1000 vs Kindle fire hd and the psp 1000 won
> 
> Sent from my own hell

Click to collapse



1000's rock. I love mine. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ya I love my psp 1000 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## _Variable (Mar 20, 2013)

Excited for vacation.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## xzn (Mar 20, 2013)

playing psp game on android device


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

xzn said:


> playing psp game on android device

Click to collapse



Which emulator do you use?

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

race55 said:


> My last note was a 3.5, ***** please xD
> 
> Yeah my French sucks
> 
> Tapatalked from my Desire X, waiting for Jelly Bean by HTC.

Click to collapse



Lol im prettyy good at it 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## kchannel9 (Mar 20, 2013)

Listening to the Legendary Pink Dots and eating Kaya raw organic cacao buckwheat granola, thinking about fractals and sound

sent from my ET4G on Paranoid Android using XDA Developers App in hybrid mode


----------



## athrail (Mar 20, 2013)

Trying to do something at work but can't concentrate...


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Celebrating new years with my family.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse



New years? 

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## _Variable (Mar 20, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Celebrating new years with my family.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse



Dafuq?







Lt.Win said:


> New years?
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



+1

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Messing around with my new tablet 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## mstickland (Mar 20, 2013)

Canada. Quebecois. Wilfred Laurier, Jacques Cartier, Sameul de Champlain hell even Pierre Trudeau. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 20, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Celebrating new years with my family.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse



You have a time machine dont you...well thats just unfair...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am not sure if you are not the intended recipient of the most important thing is that the company is a good time to time and money on the other hand I am a beautiful person who is the best thing to do with the same time as a result of the most important thing is that the company is a good idea to have a great way to get the best thing to remember. That's what I'm doing. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## gastonw (Mar 20, 2013)

Going for a swim, lighting a smoke right now.

Healthy as fu*k.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You have a time machine dont you...well thats just unfair...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It's the Persian New Year I think

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bleeding to death



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Bleeding to death
> View attachment 1820541
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Wuss

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

GODDAMNED NOW MY PHONE IS ALL COVERED WITH BLOOD!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> GODDAMNED NOW MY PHONE IS ALL COVERED WITH BLOOD!!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Stop poking it with the bloody finger then 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Stop poking it with the bloody finger then
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Ok.
Hamster aint not cute when hungry.
And again: my touchscreen is bloody

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok.
> Hamster aint not cute when hungry.
> And again: my touchscreen is bloody
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait until he eats something he shouldn't and you have to clean out the cheek sacs with a q tip

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Wait until he eats something he shouldn't and you have to clean out the cheek sacs with a q tip
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Ok i will.. GODDAMNED STUPID TOUCHSCREEN RED AGAIN

FINGER Y U NO STOP BLEEDING

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

Go get a band aid, one with pikachu on, and use ur thumb on ur phone instead ur index finger 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Go get a band aid, one with pikachu on, and use ur thumb on ur phone instead ur index finger
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Ok thank you! Does one with puppies also work?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

Try kittens, suits u more 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Try kittens, suits u more
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Ok. I just installed your fix to my finger 
And wich fix should clean my screen?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok. I just installed your fix to my finger
> And wich fix should clean my screen?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Okay thank you 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> It's the Persian New Year I think
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



That explains it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

Ive heard of trolling...happens to me alot but some people lead me to the most f***** up sites...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn, random girl from school stole my earbuds, cant listen music 

Tapatalked from my Desire X, waiting for Jelly Bean by HTC.


----------



## gastonw (Mar 20, 2013)

Imagine it then.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2013)

Stopping my cockatiel from trying to rip keys off my kb

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just browsing Xda and debating on what I want to eat 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## domini99 (Mar 21, 2013)

My laptop just crashed again!! 
What im thinking:


Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 21, 2013)

Playing Pokemon ash gray 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 21, 2013)

On the bus..... 

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

Had a nice 1 hour evening nap and now back to studying.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 21, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> On the bus.....
> 
> Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Same here...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



...same here...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Left my phone for a few hours:



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Playing MegaMan X4





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## killbubble (Mar 21, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*

Studying termodynamics....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## squid93 (Mar 21, 2013)

Typing this while preparing to go to bed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 21, 2013)

At the DPS waiting In line...been here for about 2.5 hrs...almost next lol....tho im next to a hot pretty girl c;

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 21, 2013)

Playing puzzle retreat 
Might have to purchase more boards.. Game is nice 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 22, 2013)

Playing cut the rope I'm in love with this game its fun and hard 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

Dying of dehydration.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dying of dehydration.

Click to collapse



Sell your Nexus 7 to get a couple gallons of water.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sell your Nexus 7 to get a couple gallons of water.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have a n7.


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Mar 22, 2013)

Listening to internet radio using this sound mod...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't have a n7.

Click to collapse



Yes you do... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yes you do...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Um... I do?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Um... I do?

Click to collapse



You made it. Its in your head.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> You made it. Its in your head.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 So... can I execute binaries through my mind?!


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... can I execute binaries through my mind?!

Click to collapse



That would be sick.


----------



## gastonw (Mar 22, 2013)

4 am, incredibly tired since 11 pm....I just can't sleep.

Shouldn't have gotten outta bed at 4 pm.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## f0xtr0t (Mar 22, 2013)

wondering if i was the lucky 100,000 suscriber to xda youtube channe so that a new nexus 7 can be mine 
sent from Desktop Running windows 98


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... can I execute binaries through my mind?!

Click to collapse



Only if you believe you can

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 22, 2013)

Playing COD before going to work. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imilleson (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Post what you're doing right now!Post what you're doing right now!*

smoking a philly

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 22, 2013)

Drinking a Guinness extra stout while watching Seinfeld Season 5. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 22, 2013)

In the worst party ever. Girlfriend is wasted... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## s8freak (Mar 22, 2013)

Watching Platoon and waiting for my new S3 coming this afternoon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 22, 2013)

S3freak said:


> Watching Platoon and waiting for my new S3 coming this afternoon
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Death? Waddaya know about death? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Damnit. My parents want to watch movie, means that i have to put away tablet -.-

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## s8freak (Mar 22, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Death? Waddaya know about death?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



"Be advised we have zips in the wire"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 22, 2013)

Putting Retro games on my psp 1000 since I love Retro games 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 22, 2013)

Trying to get _my_ 10 inch sendy thing rooted!

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## suyisaster (Mar 22, 2013)

What im doing?
Of course read n comment this post.


Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## n0ve (Mar 22, 2013)

Read on another forum how to have.... Relations with a cat and not get clawed up to throw the bugger in a box so I'm going to give it a whirl wish me luck. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 22, 2013)

n0ve said:


> Read on another forum how to have.... Relations with a cat and not get clawed up to throw the bugger in a box so I'm going to give it a whirl wish me luck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 23, 2013)

Trying to straighten things out 
Damn it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Trying to straighten things out
> Damn it...

Click to collapse



Wondering what this means. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> It's Iranian new years....
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse



Im confused...first i got told persian. Next i get told mongolian. Next iranian...WHAT ONE IS IT???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




Thats OK said:


> Trying to straighten things out
> Damn it...

Click to collapse



I have a feeling its not something you want to be sorting out...




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wondering what this means.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Could be anything. But he probably wont say...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Setting up my old computer as server, however i have no idea what to host with it...

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Setting up my old computer as server, however i have no idea what to host with it...
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._

Click to collapse



Minecraft server!!!!1!!!one!11 pls

"Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)

Downloading MC4


----------



## poweredge99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Painted my cabinets and about to shoot trim. 

"Sent making quotation marks with my fingers "


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate my life. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Minecraft server!!!!1!!!one!11 pls
> 
> "Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."

Click to collapse



YES!!1!1!!1!!!1!1!
DO IT!1!1!1!!!1!1!1!1!1!!!1!!1!
NOW!1!1!1!1!11!1!!1!!1

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## NextDroidGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

Waking up to check out xda

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Minecraft server!!!!1!!!one!11 pls
> 
> "Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."

Click to collapse





gmaster1 said:


> YES!!1!1!!1!!!1!1!
> DO IT!1!1!1!!!1!1!1!1!1!!!1!!1!
> NOW!1!1!1!1!11!1!!1!!1
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Alright, should i share ip?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Alright, should i share ip?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



YES!!! DOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIT

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> YES!!! DOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIT
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok im busy setting up.
5 minutes..

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

Almost done, im now configuring the ports.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

UP AND RUNNING:
84.28.20.245

Server could be laggy, old computer is old.
EDIT: Server temporaly running on more powerfull machine

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok im busy setting up.
> 5 minutes..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



You setted up a server on mac? If yes which tuto do you used

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> You setted up a server on mac? If yes which tuto do you used
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, windows.
But i could help you with your mac.
Its really easy

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

Whas it really worth setting up that server? Nobody seems to be joining.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 23, 2013)

Goddammnnn I'm sleeping. Damn timezones... :banghead:

"Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."


----------



## GuestK00109 (Mar 23, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*



Lt.Win said:


> Goddammnnn I'm sleeping. Damn timezones... :banghead:
> 
> "Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."

Click to collapse



Oh, sleep-writing, that's a big problem dude... 

I'm watching tv / chating with friends

Sent from my PurityCylon-GNex.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, windows.
> But i could help you with your mac.
> Its really easy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just stopped playing. Time for dinner soon and for me to get a life...try keep it up and do whatever. It may be a thing where if you keep it up forever i might join when you're on. Depends on time zone. Im +0

How about your time zone? It might be close enough for me to be on some time. 

Hopefully tomorrow ill join (if you do keep it up) but what would you use a server for anyway? Website?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 23, 2013)

Trying to find better games for my psp 1000 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 23, 2013)

Searching for good MS1 mods on i9100


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Iranian and Persian are the same thing... -_-
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Well that shows you how great my geography is!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I just stopped playing. Time for dinner soon and for me to get a life...try keep it up and do whatever. It may be a thing where if you keep it up forever i might join when you're on. Depends on time zone. Im +0
> 
> How about your time zone? It might be close enough for me to be on some time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me +1. Holland.
That means it whas 22:07 when i posted this, right?
Tomorrow we could play for some time 

About the server, yes. A website/database whas one off my ideas.
Im very used to Xampp and Appache.

I can run both if i want. But what sucha site should i make? Thats what im stuck on.

I think the MC server is a good idea.
I'll keep it up this night, and maybe i'll keep it 24/7.

But thats in hands off others, im not going to run an empty server.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Me +1. Holland.
> That means it whas 22:07 when i posted this, right?
> Tomorrow we could play for some time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well then ill just save the ip and go onto the mc server when ever. 
(i hate to be that person but can i have OP?  jk)

About the site part. Im not sure what you could do. Unless alot of people know about mosts websites they just skip it. Like C-Net. They are trusted for virus free and good quality stuff. Then theres sites like 'Gmaster's totaly not a virus website that is just here to gain passwords'.(just made that one up)
No one would goto it. So you need to make something that people would go on if it were a brand new idea. 
(basicly, make a website that people would like if you will do a website.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone want to join me for dinner?

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

Orange_furball said:


> Anyone want to join me for dinner?
> 
> Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.

Click to collapse



Yes....

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## pcfighter (Mar 23, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Exping on maths... 

Wysłane z mojego Live With Walkman za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 24, 2013)

Following an amusing debate on Nu.nl about Apple vs Samsung. Which as usual turns in to iOS vs Android. There's this guy claiming that his jailbreaked iphone 4 can do more than an unlocked and rooted SGS3. :laugh:


----------



## bugguy (Mar 24, 2013)

Watching "Diners drive-ins and dives"

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 24, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Following an amusing debate on Nu.nl about Apple vs Samsung. Which as usual turns in to iOS vs Android. There's this guy claiming that his jailbreaked iphone 4 can do more than an unlocked and rooted SGS3. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Was just looking at the same exact thing. Totally laughed my ass off xd. What a dumbass. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Following an amusing debate on Nu.nl about Apple vs Samsung. Which as usual turns in to iOS vs Android. There's this guy claiming that his jailbreaked iphone 4 can do more than an unlocked and rooted SGS3. :laugh:

Click to collapse



That's when someone should say that an unrootred gs3 can do more than his iphone...  like install apps not from the dedicated android market... lol


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's when someone should say that an unrootred gs3 can do more than his iphone...  like install apps not from the dedicated android market... lol

Click to collapse



Arguing with Apple fans is like arguing with a girl on her period.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2013)

Doing a fresh install of Slim....My phone has been getting really hot and I dirty flashed the last update. 
(my fault for dirty flashing....)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Arguing with Apple fans is like arguing with a girl on her period.

Click to collapse



Really really fun, right?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

March Madness



FlyGurl said:


> Doing a fresh install of Slim....My phone has been getting really hot and I dirty flashed the last update.
> (my fault for dirty flashing....)

Click to collapse



I downloaded the update earlier, but don't think I'm going to flash it. I don't feel like restoring my apps, plus I've been getting a day and a couple of hours of battery life on the build I'm on now. So for me if it ain't broke....


----------



## xzn (Mar 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Really really fun, right?

Click to collapse



i think that he was high blood preassure


----------



## anazhd (Mar 24, 2013)

UMF anyone? It's amazing. Can wait for tomorrow, the final day for UMF15!

Sent from Desire S, proudly running on JellyBean 4.2.2 by Nick. This is not a ported rom!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Benchmarking my tablet.



Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Arguing with Apple fans is like arguing with a girl on her period.

Click to collapse



You deserve an award for noticing that.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Arguing with Apple fans is like arguing with a girl on her period.

Click to collapse



Hahaha i actually lol'ed on that one :thumbup:  +1

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 24, 2013)

doing forumz. .and getting lot of fun.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 24, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> doing forumz. .and getting lot of fun.

Click to collapse



How many have you done? And...can I haz one? 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

Watching TV. The big bang theory

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just finished playing some GTA 3 on my phone. Browsing XDA now. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 24, 2013)

Browsing reddit. Man this site is going to ruin my life! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## advanttage (Mar 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _10 inch screen, still makes typos.._

Click to collapse



Smoking a joint 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## TheNoticer (Mar 24, 2013)

*AW: Post what you're doing right now!*

Doing stuff for flashing cyanogenmod 10

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 24, 2013)

Making dinner.





Bacon n cheese omelet... Mmmmm...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Making dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yuck

Sent from my GT-5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nezys (Mar 24, 2013)

Tryin' some heavy metal riffs on my guitar while my Galaxy S installs the latest MIUI.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

Trying some terminal stuff to create a ubuntu-based distro.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Yuck
> 
> Sent from my GT-5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are a n00b on xda.
You do not have enough posts to post that here.
Please read this before you post again:
baconizdabest.com/important:baconhater

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

Enjoying the interwebs for once in the past 24 hours...im paying £42 for 7mb of internet that barely works half the time. I could be using tv and at least 30mb for that price...i hate virgin...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You are a n00b on xda.
> You do not have enough posts to post that here.
> Please read this before you post again:
> baconizdabest.com/important:baconhater
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL
+1 xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 24, 2013)

Watching War of the Worlds (on BBC3, obviously.)


----------



## jshealton (Mar 24, 2013)

Taking the Browns to the Super Bowl.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 24, 2013)

Sitting in the club house watching sports 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL
> +1 xD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



LOL to the first/top post or last/bottom post? Im just tired right now...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOL to the first/top post or last/bottom post? Im just tired right now...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



The first/top/at the beginning off your post/at the side off the sky/where airplanes fly/8181$^€¥_
Im tired too 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 24, 2013)

Putting some new music on my phone. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 24, 2013)

Grilling, drinking, and stuff.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gesange (Mar 24, 2013)

Typing this message and flashing JB ROM on my...... HD2 

( just sad that HTC make no more such bad ass phones )

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 24, 2013)

gesange said:


> Typing this message and flashing JB ROM on my...... HD2
> 
> ( just sad that HTC make no more such bad ass phones )
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Desire HD/Inspire 4G was awesome.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodawg71 (Mar 24, 2013)

Drinking and watching Kansas beat up North Carolina. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## 063_XOBX (Mar 24, 2013)

Training a monkey to write remake movie scripts. I figure he can teach some others until eventually there are at least 6 of them remaking movies. Up first is Jaws.


----------



## gesange (Mar 24, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> Desire HD/Inspire 4G was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes they we're.........somehow it looks like HTC lost their inspiration.


Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

rodawg71 said:


> Drinking and watching Kansas beat up North Carolina.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



+1, but studying instead of drinking :crying:


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 24, 2013)

rodawg71 said:


> Drinking and watching Kansas beat up North Carolina.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



That's why I'm drink. Lol Figures NC had this one. Woe is me.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

Watching March madness while doing a clean flash of PA and Franco on my N7 while posting on Xda on my N4

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> That's why I'm drink. Lol Figures NC had this one. Woe is me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, NC came out totally flat. Kansas still sucks though, I doubt they make it into the next round pass Michigan. Well onto the next game Florida v Minnisota


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 24, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> Desire HD/Inspire 4G was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed 

Using DHD now, freaking epic phone for the time

Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## dadudeguy44 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rubbing by dogs fat belly

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got done watching my old hometown college FGCU make history! Go Eagles!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying to put my phone down so I can go to bed 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinncy (Mar 25, 2013)

checking forum XDA


----------



## ChevyWarfrat (Mar 25, 2013)

Playing Vice City On Note 2 beat it 100% I love this game.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda premium


----------



## wilfredcom (Mar 25, 2013)

Seing fire with fire. Starred by Bruce Willis

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 25, 2013)

Drinking a coke and watching Biker Boyz, 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## garymachete (Mar 25, 2013)

Going thru Scrubs episode by episode. S03EO1. Eating Life.

RootBox


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Trying to update my AppleTV for like the 20th time in a month...  failed...


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 25, 2013)

Waiting for class to start. Way to early at school by mistake. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 25, 2013)

getting ready for work


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sitting in the most boring class ever... 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## freakboy13 (Mar 25, 2013)

Finally about to upgrade 2 pt10!!!


----------



## f0xtr0t (Mar 25, 2013)

bored of my gt–n7000 and thinking about the things i could do to get a s4

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> The first/top/at the beginning off your post/at the side off the sky/where airplanes fly/8181$^€¥_
> Im tired too
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Your MC server up?
I have time to visit now  but i cant connect to the server...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Your MC server up?
> I have time to visit now  but i cant connect to the server...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



His server is balls

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gchahinian (Mar 25, 2013)

Currently at work, wishing i wasnt


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 25, 2013)

Just came home from the store 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

race55 said:


> His server is balls
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I only get a message saying 'cannot connect to server' with his server. at the server menu.

Hopefully not gone...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I only get a message saying 'cannot connect to server' with his server. at the server menu.
> 
> Hopefully not gone...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I griefed it yesterday, so i dunno. Last time i griefed one of his server the entire server pc went dead.


----------



## jpisini (Mar 25, 2013)

Stuck on a train. Yet they think they deserve a hike. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

race55 said:


> I griefed it yesterday, so i dunno. Last time i griefed one of his server the entire server pc went dead.

Click to collapse



You and your griefing...lol

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You and your griefing...lol
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol. Fun fact, domini99 is a master griefer as well. We grief servers together . I have a server to if ur interested, but it requires hamachi.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Your MC server up?
> I have time to visit now  but i cant connect to the server...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I cant hold it up now.
Like said before, my computer is trash 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

race55 said:


> Lol. Fun fact, domini99 is a master griefer as well. We grief servers together . I have a server to if ur interested, but it requires hamachi.

Click to collapse



Maybe when my world edit skills improve. Then ill join the griefing.
(and when people stop using f#@*/-% tracers  i always manage to grief a griefer who reports me as they use tracers...ive only had about 32 successful griefs out of 50)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 25, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Falling asleep while checking XDA 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 25, 2013)

Complaining after an stomachache ~~'

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 25, 2013)

Almost threw my phone out of window. It deleted all sms(god bless sms backup+) and I sent three(3) totally inappropriate messages  to my grandfather. They were ment to be sent to my girlfriend so yeah, we live on the edge. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Almost threw my phone out of window. It deleted all sms(god bless sms backup+) and I sent three(3) totally inappropriate messages  to my grandfather. They were ment to be sent to my girlfriend so yeah, we live on the edge.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 25, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Almost threw my phone out of window. It deleted all sms(god bless sms backup+) and I sent three(3) totally inappropriate messages  to my grandfather. They were ment to be sent to my girlfriend so yeah, we live on the edge.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Lol, ROFLcopter has engaged thrusters....

Waiting for my girlfriend to let me in, its freezingout here

Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## don.peugot (Mar 25, 2013)

*conductor*

Listening to music and browsing xda


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 26, 2013)

Browsing xda and wondering what imma do for my birthday Friday 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Browsing xda and wondering what imma do for my birthday Friday
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



The big 42?

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------

GO to Dennys  dude... Live it up. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The big 42?
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup the big 42..ill be kicking the casket soon lol..

That's funny I usually go there or ihop.. Need food for the alcohol 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Yup the big 42..ill be kicking the casket soon lol..
> 
> That's funny I usually go there or ihop.. Need food for the alcohol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah....but no, you're like what, 28?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah....but no, you're like what, 28?

Click to collapse



Naw.. Knock like 8 years off that lol

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Naw.. Knock like 8 years off that lol
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



 Damn, didn't know you were that young.  Now I feel old, but luckily, my bDay isn't until July.:crying:


----------



## junsunn (Mar 26, 2013)

Flashing linux onto my tablet.


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 26, 2013)

Waiting for my sig pic


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, didn't know you were that young.  Now I feel old, but luckily, my bDay isn't until July.:crying:

Click to collapse



How old are you Skinny?

Waiting for the bus for school 


Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## iamareebjamal (Mar 26, 2013)

dabeez98 said:


> Waiting for my sig pic

Click to collapse



From the Android Theme section 

DD-Ripper thread? 

I am writing this post to daxanh(dabeez98)


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 26, 2013)

Watching a documentary about the Dutch woman ina post in class. Google her and you'll know why there's a documentary about her. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, didn't know you were that young.  Now I feel old, but luckily, my bDay isn't until July.:crying:

Click to collapse



Same month birthday! 

How old are you anyway?

I'm coming back home after lunch at a Japanese restaurant. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> How old are you Skinny?
> 
> Waiting for the bus for school
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



36 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 36
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You're 6 more than double my age...

Did not expect that. :|

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2013)

Wiped both drives on my hp and doing a minimal install 
(No more clutter, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!)
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> You're 6 more than double my age...
> 
> Did not expect that. :|
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2x + 6 = 36
2x = 30
x = 15


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 2x + 6 = 36
> 2x = 30
> x = 15

Click to collapse



Pfft. Thats simple algebra.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Pfft. Thats simple algebra.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Should I have done some advanced algebra to figure out his age?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Should I have done some advanced algebra to figure out his age?

Click to collapse



Nope. It was simplez. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 26, 2013)

In a clothing store with le girl... Aww geez. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## imilleson (Mar 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> In a clothing store with le girl... Aww geez.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Good luck

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> In a clothing store with le girl... Aww geez.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



This posted 2 hours ago, bet he is still there.  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Installing IVSA mod for gta iv

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fixing my bed which got broken

Sent from the S II galaxy by three stars


----------



## domini99 (Mar 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Installing IVSA mod for gta iv
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._

Click to collapse



Like always: EFLC has stopped working -.-

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> This posted 2 hours ago, bet he is still there.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Probably still there now.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## smallz2k (Mar 26, 2013)

Pondering whether to flash a certain ROM while downloading, playin NFS Hot Pursuit via Xperia S through HDMI to the box AND listening to Tenor Saw-'Ring the Alarm'! And munching MnMz  

Multitasking
Oh and replying to you 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

Someone's getting some action 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 26, 2013)

*Sv: Post what you're doing right now!*

Using my new puppy that arrived today  



Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## killbubble (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*

@RomWiz

Give us the specs man! Also tell us ur OS
(BTW: im STILL studying termodynamics, test tomorrow)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 26, 2013)

killbubble said:


> @RomWiz
> 
> Give us the specs man! Also tell us ur OS
> (BTW: im STILL studying termodynamics, test tomorrow)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thermo. Fun. That class kicked my ass back when I was an ME major, although I wasn't exactly a model student back then. I just got out of a statistics test. The good thing is I didn't fail it. I studied hard for it but I think I'll be lucky if I got a B on it.  anyways Sam Adams will help wash away my tears. :good:


----------



## scarsofapathy (Mar 27, 2013)

bouta go meet up with the lady friend soon as i post this. she jus got off work! gunna stay up most the night, no work tomorrow....which is a good thing and a bad thing all at the same time.


----------



## f0xtr0t (Mar 27, 2013)

many things in life watching seals kill usama bin ladeb 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

watching tv


----------



## Mazer.one (Mar 27, 2013)

Testing my new xda tapatalk sig


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 27, 2013)

Mazer.one said:


> Testing my new xda tapatalk sig

Click to collapse



Not going so well....



"Life isn't always smooth, straight or ideal. It simply asks you to join it." - Reebok RealFlex Ad
________________________________
LG Optimus One P500
CyanogenMod 9 GenetICS Plus v9.2.1


----------



## killbubble (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*



m0cha5hake said:


> Thermo. Fun. That class kicked my ass back when I was an ME major, although I wasn't exactly a model student back then. I just got out of a statistics test. The good thing is I didn't fail it. I studied hard for it but I think I'll be lucky if I got a B on it.  anyways Sam Adams will help wash away my tears. :good:

Click to collapse



Yeah it is fun. I just started learning it but so far so good.....great test today might get even a 9 (in italy, thats 9/10, which is like a B.5 for americans, if A stands for 100% correct that is)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mazer.one (Mar 27, 2013)

yes and if it worked it would have been a bit redundant with my web sig.
That's why I go back to the old 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## eejayyeahuuh (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawking swappa waiting for someone to buy my tablet.


----------



## Darealboot (Mar 27, 2013)

Staying at home with my sick son. Oh fun fun!

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Watching my little sister using ubuntu.

First time, without help:


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh sh+t.
She really understands!


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 27, 2013)

Pissed out because of dammned KIES... ~~'

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2013)

worf_1977 said:


> Pissed out because of dammned KIES... ~~'
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You use that terrible peice of poop? I only used it once...until i realised it wont even work...or do what it says...now it lies on my phone without any purpose.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## killbubble (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*



worf_1977 said:


> Pissed out because of dammned KIES... ~~'
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont use that sh...man its bad for your health!
Go nandroid....or if u need drivers manually install them u will gain a lotof time








domini99 said:


> Oh sh+t.
> She really understands!
> View attachment 1838131
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the....perhaps cuz its the unity which is user friendly...have her try gnome or something...linux mint...that would be interesting. (Even more fun to watch her try puppy linux )


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

@xda app WHAT WRONG THREAD ID?? JUST LET ME QUOTE!

@tpam LOL yeah, gnome classic 



Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Holidays! F*** yeah!  :flipoff2:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 27, 2013)

worf_1977 said:


> Pissed out because of dammned KIES... ~~'
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kies, what's kies use odin like sensible people 

_    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
- Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Holidays! F*** yeah!  :flipoff2:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Where do you know all those smileys from?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> @xda app WHAT WRONG THREAD ID?? JUST LET ME QUOTE!

Click to collapse



Lol i know thát feeling. Why do you think i call the XDA app a female dog? I even spent money on the premium edition. Money for an app that doesnt work like it should. :banghead:
Goddammit... I'll stick to my tapatalk...



Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol i know thát feeling. Why do you think i call the XDA app a female dog? I even spent money on the premium edition. Money for an app that doesnt work like it should. :banghead:
> Goddammit... I'll stick to my tapatalk...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had that error with Tapatalk too. XDA app is practically an XDA only Tapatalk. So, there's pretty much no point in comparing it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Probably still there now.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Phew it's been a long day but I'm finally here 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Phew it's been a long day but I'm finally here
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse




I know that feeling.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Where do you know all those smileys from?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._

Click to collapse



People...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've had that error with Tapatalk too. XDA app is practically an XDA only Tapatalk. So, there's pretty much no point in comparing it.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Strange, i always have that problem on the xda app, but never on tapatalk. I know its basicly an xda only tapatalk, but there has to be an other difference. Tapatalk just works better.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 27, 2013)

I indeed use ODIN. Just trying to flash the original firmware and updated from sammy servers theirselves.

Call me cautious, but for warranty purposes it is mandatory to left the phone as it should be LOL 

Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

wondering why microsoft office is so horrible on windows 7, but runs smoothly on mac


----------



## Vlasp (Mar 27, 2013)

Waiting for an update for my kindle rom.

Sent from a DROID Pro that is rooted and runs vanillalvl's CM7


----------



## ProperNoun (Mar 27, 2013)

Sitting.


----------



## supermanscott (Mar 27, 2013)

Watching Masterchef and trying to root my nook and getting stuck!


----------



## Thundrix Studios (Mar 27, 2013)

Watching a movie


----------



## Orange_furball (Mar 27, 2013)

Watching the pilot of Girl Meets World 

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## sanyokant (Mar 27, 2013)

Watching YouTube videos)


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Making a backup off my laptop.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Making a backup off my laptop.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



U has New pc yet?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Post what you're doing right now!*

Listening to the good, old days 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

race55 said:


> U has New pc yet?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not yet, saturday.
But im already making a backup, so it isnt going to be last-minute work.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Galaxysm (Mar 27, 2013)

At home with my gf 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi  MasteredNote 2.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 27, 2013)

Ready to watch the walking dead 

Getting caught up on the episodes 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

Getting ready to watch the Chicago Bulls whoop DAT Heat @$$.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

watching news 
btw, this thread seems like faceb00k


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Getting ready to watch the Chicago Bulls whoop DAT Heat @$$.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Miami Heat's where LeBron James went, isn't it? If so, I hope they get crushed.


----------



## segads (Mar 28, 2013)

Seting up tasker ! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Getting ready to watch the Chicago Bulls whoop DAT Heat @$$.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't think so 

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Miami Heat's where LeBron James went, isn't it? If so, I hope they get crushed.

Click to collapse



They won't...  can you say 2 in a row? Lol


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well there goes that streak...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Well there goes that streak...

Click to collapse




Did they lose?!

Right now I am watching the 100th episode of Psych.


----------



## empeefizzle (Mar 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Did they lose?!
> 
> Right now I am watching the 100th episode of Psych.

Click to collapse



Yeah, Heat lost! 

Right now.. I am watching basketball highlights! Go Lakers! Good win! :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 28, 2013)

killbubble said:


> @RomWiz
> 
> Give us the specs man! Also tell us ur OS
> (BTW: im STILL studying termodynamics, test tomorrow)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sry for late reply but here they are 

Chassi: Bitfenix Shenobi
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H mATX
RAM: Corsair 8GB CL9 1600Mhz 
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm SATA 6Gbit/s
Processor: Intel Core i5 3570K 3,4Ghz
Graphics card: ASUS GeForce GTX 660 2048MB DirectCUII

Anything else you wan't to know just ask 

And yes, it's blasing fast, i run Battlefield3, far cry 3 and blops 2 on ultra graphics without lag 

EDIT: almost forgot, using Windows 7 Ultimate 
EDIT2: Built it myself


----------



## gagdude (Mar 28, 2013)

empeefizzle said:


> Yeah, Heat lost!
> 
> Right now.. I am watching basketball highlights! Go Lakers! Good win! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For the first time in 28 games...... Bulls are now an NBA best 7-3 in the big 3 era against the Heat. 
Suck it Wade

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ice5192 (Mar 28, 2013)

Reading the last two comments and laughing my ass off 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

Downloading Hindi offline language pack right after I downloaded Spanish.

GOOGLE IS THE BEST!:thumbup:

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking for graphics cards for the pc i get saturday.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking for graphics cards for the pc i get saturday.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Get a goood nvidea card man

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

Going to bed as I gotta get up in 2½ hours...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 28, 2013)

race55 said:


> Get a goood nvidea card man
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know, but i still dont know what motherboard i get.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

My amzer silicone jelly case for my optimus one just arrived... and I love it!


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

Downloading Polish Language Pack.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## dreamworks66 (Mar 28, 2013)

*making post 6!*

Newb post six!


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

watching football on tv


----------



## KeanuC (Mar 28, 2013)

Programming

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking for graphics cards for the pc i get saturday.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



The one i have is a beast, it's not to expensive either 

I can play most games on ultra graphics without lag :highfive:


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 28, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> The one i have is a beast, it's not to expensive either
> 
> I can play most games on ultra graphics without lag :highfive:

Click to collapse



Indeed. I grabbed myself a GTX 550ti for $120. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my One X


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

eating fried rice that cooked by my mum, yummy


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 28, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Ready to watch the walking dead
> 
> Getting caught up on the episodes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just finished catching up with my gf yesterday. Now waiting for the final episode 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2013)

My internet f****** sucks...im using my 3G to post this...i have had too many times where my internrt has not turned on for a day about 50 times now...someone please tell me why im forced to stick with ADSL broadband...why...just why...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## droidzika (Mar 28, 2013)

Catching up to my walking dead

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 28, 2013)

Writing a new chapter for my fanfic while listening to Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt.2: Scenes From a Memory

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

feeling sleepy.and peace in OT. it feels good


----------



## ryaniskira (Mar 28, 2013)

Playing Slenderman.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Eating..
But COME ON!

Sandwich y u no like me 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## xzn (Mar 29, 2013)

doing literature homework


----------



## squid93 (Mar 29, 2013)

Watching the big bang theory. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## worf_1977 (Mar 29, 2013)

Waiting for Stargate Universe to begin on SyFy...

Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission


----------



## maver1ckpl (Mar 29, 2013)

worf_1977 said:


> Waiting for Stargate Universe to begin on SyFy...
> 
> Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission

Click to collapse



Trying to install new ROM


----------



## Pack Of Themes (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm working right now


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Pack Of Themes said:


> I'm working right now

Click to collapse



Getting 10 posts? *you're doing it wrong!*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting 10 posts? *you're doing it wrong!*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..

Click to collapse



Do you have that on your clipboard everytime? So you can just paste it in? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you have that on your clipboard everytime? So you can just paste it in?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Probably saved in a note or something....

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Watched lord of the rings last night...i fell asleep near the end...its too long

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Mar 29, 2013)

Posting this post here in the post what you are doing right now thread using tapatalk which is a good way to post here in the post what you are doing right now thread...

Hmmm


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you have that on your clipboard everytime? So you can just paste it in?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I signed the thread, so i can copy-paste the url each time

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you have that on your clipboard everytime? So you can just paste it in?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I have clipper+ so it's always on mine 







domini99 said:


> I signed the thread, so i can copy-paste the url each time
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..

Click to collapse





_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Pooping...wait...i think a farts coming...*pffffft* ahhh...

...and that was my life in a nutshell...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 29, 2013)

Dude... Please... I can smell u over here... Wth did u eat?

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Mazer.one (Mar 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1843659
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Reading this thread and want a McDo now !

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1843659
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



How dare you insult me with that! :banghead: calling me fat...i had a subway...and thats it...maybe a kfc yesterday...and a McD's the day before...he...yeah...about that...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> How dare you insult me with that! :banghead: calling me fat...i had a subway...and thats it...maybe a kfc yesterday...and a McD's the day before...he...yeah...about that...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Have i ever called you fat?

Btw, I ate your grand parents.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Have i ever called you fat?
> 
> Btw, I ate your grand parents.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...you did what to who now?...*cries*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...you did what to who now?...*cries*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



LOL i whas just kidding xD
I ate your biggest enemie.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 29, 2013)

Watching homeland security usa

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Mar 30, 2013)

Just woke up..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 30, 2013)

Closing a good deal.

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 30, 2013)

Making a website 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

watching badminton


----------



## killbubble (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*

watching life of pi

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 30, 2013)

Watching my cat drink water. Interesting. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Preparing.. Im going to build a computer today 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Preparing.. Im going to build a computer today
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse





Brace yourselves.
*guyholdingsword.jpg*
Domini99 is building a computer.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Brace yourselves.
> *guyholdingsword.jpg*
> Domini99 is building a computer.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Whats your problem?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Brace yourselves.
> *guyholdingsword.jpg*
> Domini99 is building a computer.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol +1

Sent from my Desire X, raped by HTCs Jelly Bean update


----------



## Darealboot (Mar 30, 2013)

Pretty much every morning. Ugh! Where's my coffee?!
Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## ocsrubik (Mar 30, 2013)

Backing my photos from my iPhone via ifunbox and typing this. Preparing a tutorial that will hopefully help others.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

ocsrubik said:


> Backing my photos from my iPhone via ifunbox and typing this. Preparing a tutorial that will hopefully help others.

Click to collapse



Hey, i see you're new here,
Check out this thread! Its one off the most viewed out here!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ArcWielder (Mar 30, 2013)

Typing?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Whats your problem?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



I aint got no problem. Im just too lazy to edit it onto the meme.







race55 said:


> Lol +1
> 
> Sent from my Desire X, raped by HTCs Jelly Bean update

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 30, 2013)

Watching jacksflims on YouTube 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

Craving fried chicken

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 30, 2013)

Craving Kool Aid

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Craving Kool Aid
> 
> My Name is Bond, James Bond

Click to collapse



Kool Aid? Wow, it' s been awhile...


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 30, 2013)

Just finished watching  Winnie the Pooh movie with girlfriend. Lol don't ask. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Just finished watching Winnie the Pooh movie with girlfriend. Lol don't ask.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



 im just gonna go ahead and ask...why exactly? Lol

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Building a computer
View attachment 1846674



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got done riding my motorcycle 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Building a computer
> View attachment 1846674
> View attachment 1846675
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is there white lines? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Just finished watching  Winnie the Pooh movie with girlfriend. Lol don't ask.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



The one from 2011?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why is there white lines?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Probaly coz the graphics card is burned 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 30, 2013)

Making my website big 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 30, 2013)

Messing with my note 10.1

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Probaly coz the graphics card is burned
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Oh...i literally just posted something in the TPAM thread about that...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2013)

watching iron man 2 for the tenth time (love Mickey Rourke in this  ) ( just finished watching the original iron man..... )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 31, 2013)

Being mad At ING for not sending me the codes I need to make a payment. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 31, 2013)

http://w11.zetaboards.com/pspdlc/index/
My site is getting there 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Just flashed a new ROM. :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nabs Zains (Mar 31, 2013)

Eating chips and getting bitten by my cat :/


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 31, 2013)

Drinking ice tea and watching the walking dead 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Mar 31, 2013)

Watching the newest the die hard movie( not sure how many there r lol) with my dad......

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking for good videocards.

But... a pentium 4 3ghz with multithreating will not run much games, will it? 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking for new backcover for my htc pico


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking for good videocards.
> 
> But... a pentium 4 3ghz with multithreating will not run much games, will it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, you need i5 or i7. When u want it cheaper get an amd phenom II x4 or x6. works fine enough for gaming. I got an amd PII x4 955 @ 3.8GHz with a gtx 295 and still run new games like a charm. But a p4 just wont do.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 31, 2013)

Pentium 4 and gaming only works for pre- 2007 games.... 

Laughing.  Belgian humor: Sherlock s2e3 at easter.  Thats..  Rofl..  Subtle!  xD

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Nope, you need i5 or i7. When u want it cheaper get an amd phenom II x4 or x6. works fine enough for gaming. I got an amd PII x4 955 @ 3.8GHz with a gtx 295 and still run new games like a charm. But a p4 just wont do.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse




ShadowLea said:


> Pentium 4 and gaming only works for pre- 2007 games....
> 
> Laughing.  Belgian humor: Sherlock s2e3 at easter.  Thats..  Rofl..  Subtle!  xD
> 
> Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that sucks.
Means that i have to buy whole new motherboard. 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well that sucks.
> Means that i have to buy whole new motherboard.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Yep, you do. A p4 will simply bottleneck the entire system.. And u will not only need a new board, but also cpu and ram. Cause ddr 1 or 2 wont cut it either 

Edit: what im doing? Giving helpfull advice!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Getting ready for church. Happy Easter!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

Eating nerdz jellybeans.  Happy Easter!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm at church and I just took 5 communion wafers and juice cups for people that I didn't know already got them.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Reinstalling Windows 7 to our family pc.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got banned from about 10,000 minecraft servers...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just got banned from about 10,000 minecraft servers...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## squid93 (Mar 31, 2013)

Going to sleep. 
Goodnight xda! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sjohnjuan (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing Black Ops 2 on PS3.  Like a boss. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## gabrielking9 (Mar 31, 2013)

sjohnjuan said:


> Playing Black Ops 2 on PS3.  Like a boss. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you play mw3 too?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2013)

Flashing kt on the S3 out of boredom

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Its not my fault that the server i griefed was connected to MCBans.com  now every server that uses an MCBans system has banned me...thats most servers...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its not my fault that the server i griefed was connected to MCBans.com  now every server that uses an MCBans system has banned me...thats most servers...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well that sucks, well done potayto! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well that sucks, well done potayto!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Time to buy a new account...from gamingmaster-gamingmaster1 

Or a ban appeal...should i try the ban appeal?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Time to buy a new account...from gamingmaster-gamingmaster1
> 
> Or a ban appeal...should i try the ban appeal?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Try the ban appeal first.
And never grief again on mcbans servers 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



What kind of crap did you do?
Edit: Quoted the wrong post, I meant gmaster

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What kind of crap did you do?
> Edit: Quoted the wrong post, I meant gmaster
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Grief on a mcbans protected server 
If the ban appeal works then i will be unbanned from all mcbans protected servers.
I might join domini99 and race in griefing if i do something stoopid again

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Grief on a mcbans protected server
> If the ban appeal works then i will be unbanned from all mcbans protected servers.
> I might join domini99 and race in griefing if i do something stoopid again
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Derp, I know. But what kind of griefing?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Derp, I know. But what kind of griefing?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tnt, lava, MCedit, killing people, trolling admins and other stuff potaytos would do.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Tnt, lava, MCedit, killing people, trolling admins and other stuff potaytos would do.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I might join you some time.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sounds like fun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I might join you some time.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its always a one time thing. Once i go on and do my thing, i then get off it ASAP and never come back. They always report me to the admin but dont know my user name so i dont get banned. But when i do get banned its after i leave and never go back.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its always a one time thing. Once i go on and do my thing, i then get off it ASAP and never come back. They always report me to the admin but dont know my user name so i dont get banned. But when i do get banned its after i leave and never go back.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I used to do the same thing on Team Fortress 2.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I used to do the same thing on Team Fortress 2.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



TF2 is a game i prefer to play normaly

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> TF2 is a game i prefer to play normaly
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Where's the fun in that? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You get alot of fun. You get to die in 5 seco-yeah...your right...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys, what games do you all play on pc? I just reinstalled win7 on our family pc, that has pretty good hardware, i might join some game 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hey guys, what games do you all play on pc? I just reinstalled win7 on our family pc, that has pretty good hardware, i might join some game
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Minecraft, TF2, Tribes acend, World Of Tanks and some free online games.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

Ah crap...now i got banned from a server i actualy like...WHY U DO DIS!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Minecraft, TF2, Tribes acend, World Of Tanks and some free online games.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, lets buy some graphics for my costum build pc, and try something 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Doing colourblindness test


I HATE THIS ****

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2013)

Drinking vodka with Lisa 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im just gonna go ahead and ask...why exactly? Lol
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol we have this inside joke I used to call him honey(in my language it doesn't exactly mean the same) before we were together and for some reason I was Winnie, so we had had a few beers and decided to watch the film just for the lulz. No regrets, this is why I love her 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 1, 2013)

Drinking some jack Daniels and watching the big screen 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 1, 2013)

Watching "I survived"  Show is a trip. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 1, 2013)

Iam wathing xda tv..


----------



## xzn (Apr 1, 2013)

Trapped inside an ****ing english class


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Getting out off bed.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting out off bed.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



'Bout time eh. 

Im taking a bath.. Ahh. In a few minutes, i have a fresh shaven head again. Gilette loves me 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 1, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> 'Bout time eh.
> 
> Im taking a bath.. Ahh. In a few minutes, i have a fresh shaven head again. Gilette loves me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Would 12:00 be a good time to wake up? Im still in bed and ZzZzZzZz

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Naaser (Apr 1, 2013)

Ready to go work  and i feeling too sleepy 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## worf_1977 (Apr 1, 2013)

Watching Stargate Universe on SyFy channel while taking a capuccino 

Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just woke up and found an interesting email from Razer. Apparently the Razer Naga need just a simple firmware update to transform it into a phone!
Check it out: http://www.razerzone.com/naga-phone-update/

Sent from my One X

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------

...And I just saw a wet Maxi Pad plastered across a stop sign...

Sent from my One X


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Putting cm10 on my tablet

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Just woke up and found an interesting email from Razer. Apparently the Razer Naga need just a simple firmware update to transform it into a phone!
> Check it out: http://www.razerzone.com/naga-phone-update/
> 
> Sent from my One X
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolwat, ewww.

Hey guys, heres a random logcat: http://pastebin.com/3kHvjUht

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## eugenerudenko (Apr 1, 2013)

Working


----------



## tonydatechnyc (Apr 1, 2013)

Working in a boring meeting

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 1, 2013)

Playing GT5

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 1, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Lolwat, ewww.
> 
> Hey guys, heres a random logcat: http://pastebin.com/3kHvjUht
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mwahahaha! Logcat provided me with your phone number! :beer:

Not really, to long to read through on my phone. 
Sent from my One X


----------



## worf_1977 (Apr 1, 2013)

Assembling backup of all my data to install my Hackintosh after months of trials!!!  

Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission


----------



## sjohnjuan (Apr 1, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> Do you play mw3 too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah I do from time to time.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Having fun. Did i do this right?



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## nicklovell23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Unfortunately working.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Having fun. Did i do this right?
> View attachment 1851231
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Wait...what?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Thats right, thats Ubuntu 12.04 running in my Android tablet

Sent from my ... using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 1, 2013)

Studying quantum physics. Not fun. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## tsmith9191 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pooping... Seriously 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prompter (Apr 1, 2013)

Having a "Golden Light"... A Pilsen like beer here in El Salvador. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

Eating at a Chinese restaurant

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prompter (Apr 1, 2013)

Having a "Golden Light"... A Pilsen like beer here in El Salvador. 
View attachment 1851435

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## gabrielking9 (Apr 1, 2013)

sjohnjuan said:


> Yeah I do from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tell me ur psn to we play :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eating chocolate.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## xzn (Apr 2, 2013)

so, u not eating apple right now?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

xzn said:


> so, u not eating apple right now?

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOLOL no not now xD

Sent from my bigger sending thing..


----------



## roswelljeeper (Apr 2, 2013)

Bulk specific gravity of compacted bituminous specimens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Apr 2, 2013)

Just messing with my phone and checking syrian news 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 2, 2013)

Producing, erm, "gas" 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahh...home made BBQ wings...cant wait to eat! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Ahh...home made BBQ wings...cant wait to eat!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Can i haz one? 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can i haz one?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



NO.jpg

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Aaawwww. You're a **** 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Apr 2, 2013)

Watching champions league Barcelona vs psg

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Aaawwww. You're a ****
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



I can give you a virtual potayto though

*virtual potayto*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I can give you a virtual potayto though
> 
> *virtual potayto*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ok thank you  *nom bleep nom bleep*

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Drinking Coke Zero and sitting in my bed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Getting ready to sleep

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting ready to sleep
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



G'night! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting ready to sleep
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



This ^

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 2, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> This ^
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol you dutch too?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

Driving home from work. Yes I shouldn't be typing a post but I drive a living so I'm kinda good at it 

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol you dutch too?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Yup. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have finaly found a game for my phone that has good gameplay and a good storyline. Not often i see that. Its always citybuilders that require you to wait a year just for something to give you a coin...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I have finaly found a game for my phone that has good gameplay and a good storyline. Not often i see that. Its always citybuilders that require you to wait a year just for something to give you a coin...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What's it called?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What's it called?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Robo5 i think...its on the front page of the games part of the play store.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to download off android central without an account

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Robo5 i think...its on the front page of the games part of the play store.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



The play store? What kinda store is that and where can i find it? Its not in my city, wich city do i have to go? I cant find the play store anywhere 



Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> The play store? What kinda store is that and where can i find it? Its not in my city, wich city do i have to go? I cant find the play store anywhere
> View attachment 1854724
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Someone's bored 

I'm sitting outside class room just finished the exam... Waiting for a friend. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sitting at work with absolutely nothing to do... so being bored. Boss y u no have work for me?  I'm feeling a discharge upcoming. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## kodiak (Apr 3, 2013)

Preparing to take a shower


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 3, 2013)

Just flashed PA again for the first time in a long time.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 3, 2013)

Watching survivor man and texting 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Apr 3, 2013)

Sitting at the bar i work at drinking away my tips @4:13 am... i love my job :beer:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Playing GTA EFLC

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to get out of bed...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 3, 2013)

Anticipating my new headphones to hey here today.. Kinda excited since I haven't purchased a pair in a year 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## parthbhatia98 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just playing god of war in ps..!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 3, 2013)

In a class lecture on ethical media studies. 

*bored*!!!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

trying to download something BUT WINDOWS IS SO FREAKING SLOW GODDAMNED!

I QUIT intel core i3, 8gb ram, ssd and still slow as **** just 2 days after install!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Ottomaani0 (Apr 3, 2013)

Started a new game in Hitman: Absolution. I just love this game! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bexx32 (Apr 3, 2013)

reading the post above


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> trying to download something BUT WINDOWS IS SO FREAKING SLOW GODDAMNED!
> 
> I QUIT intel core i3, 8gb ram, ssd and still slow as **** just 2 days after install!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got used to slow stuff a loong time ago.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 3, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I got used to slow stuff a loong time ago.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I got rid of slow stuff when i installed linux 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## vulcinator (Apr 3, 2013)

About to install Clean Rom ACE 4.7 for my Galaxy Note II and then make breakfast!:highfive:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I got rid of slow stuff when i installed linux
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



By installing linux i get rid off games :screwy:

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> By installing linux i get rid off games :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



U know, 1337 computer geeks invented this crazy magic thing called "dualboot" 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Baltasar1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Watching what trash has been posted on xda today: very amusing ...


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> U know, 1337 computer geeks invented this crazy magic thing called "dualboot"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Well duuh. But i no want Linux.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well duuh. But i no want Linux.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



That's the point of dual booting. To have more then one OS AND not lose anything. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## Dinepada (Apr 3, 2013)

i'm playing League of legends, i wish i could play another game like stacraft 2 but i have no time right now


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That's the point of dual booting. To have more then one OS AND not lose anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!

Click to collapse



But why should i have os on my pc i dont want to have?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But why should i have os on my pc i dont want to have?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



You don't want windows?  Don't blame you. Life is about choices buddy. Don't know if there is a way to have your PC running only Linux, and save your games.  

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> You don't want windows?  Don't blame you. Life is about choices buddy. Don't know if there is a way to have your PC running only Linux, and save your games.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!

Click to collapse



lol no, i dont want linux, only want windows.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> lol no, i dont want linux, only want windows.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



Boo. Linux is awesome.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Boo. Linux is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It is, but its not useable for which sh*t i use my pc for.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> lol no, i dont want linux, only want windows.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _u use mac? thats easy to hack!_

Click to collapse



U dont know whats good for you  i got 2 desktops, 1 for gaming only with w7, and 1 with linux for everything else. 

Computers are like air conditioners, they wont work properly if u open windows! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 3, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> U dont know whats good for you  i got 2 desktops, 1 for gaming only with w7, and 1 with linux for everything else.
> 
> Computers are like air conditioners, they wont work properly if u open windows!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



I only haz 1, for gaming and all other stuff.
I prefer windows.

But im going to sleep. Bye 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## killbubble (Apr 3, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*



domini99 said:


> I only haz 1, for gaming and all other stuff.
> I prefer windows.
> 
> But im going to sleep. Bye
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i prefer windows as well....just for the programs compatibility thou.
If it were up to me i would force bill gates to port all of that compatibility **** over to linux and mix me up some mint to get a nice fruity shake of gaming and overall system cleanliness and performance!

Just a little puzzled when reading ur signature...even thou im a mac hater myself, windows is certainly easier to hack. Apart from a thousand-million excuse me- trillion viruses, just look at it's hackability. Konboot for example: they have a hack for pc and one for mac. The pc one is more complete.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 4, 2013)

killbubble said:


> Yeah i prefer windows as well....just for the programs compatibility thou.
> If it were up to me i would force bill gates to port all of that compatibility **** over to linux and mix me up some mint to get a nice fruity shake of gaming and overall system cleanliness and performance!
> 
> Just a little puzzled when reading ur signature...even thou im a mac hater myself, windows is certainly easier to hack. Apart from a thousand-million excuse me- trillion viruses, just look at it's hackability. Konboot for example: they have a hack for pc and one for mac. The pc one is more complete.
> ...

Click to collapse



Install wine in mint or Ubuntu and you can run windows app on Linux. 


Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 4, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> U dont know whats good for you  i got 2 desktops, 1 for gaming only with w7, and 1 with linux for everything else.
> 
> Computers are like air conditioners, they wont work properly if u open windows!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Lol, nice one.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## killbubble (Apr 4, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*



LoopDoGG79 said:


> Install wine in mint or Ubuntu and you can run windows app on Linux.
> 
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



I do have it.  But it wont run EVERYTHING.  Like ms office or crysis...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UrbanRunnerX (Apr 4, 2013)

Making a posting because that's what the title says I should do lol....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2013)

UrbanRunnerX said:


> Making a posting because that's what the title says I should do lol....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I see you're new here, you should check out this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my N4'd Moto Atrix HD


			
				darkshadow246 said:
			
		

> I honestly thought you were working in a pizza place after your college

Click to collapse


----------



## UrbanRunnerX (Apr 4, 2013)

And really you should read what the title says, I already knew the rules of the forums sorry that this post showed up I replied, sorry the title or post is considered a off topic post so I replied off topic just like everyone else who posted on this did so. I could care less about getting in different areas I'm here just to learn different things, pros and cons of roms and what not but thanks for sharing that tho

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Apr 4, 2013)

UrbanRunnerX said:


> And really you should read what the title says, I already knew the rules of the forums sorry that this post showed up I replied, sorry the title or post is considered a off topic post so I replied off topic just like everyone else who posted on this did so. I could care less about getting in different areas I'm here just to learn different things, pros and cons of roms and what not but thanks for sharing that tho
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's the end of the world for people when something like this happens.
Don't give em' the satisfaction. 

Sent from my glorified LG pet rock™


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm going to make a new thread and title it "go stick your daddy's car keys in the electrical outlet" and you can do what that thread says, too. Hell, you can even reply in it. Not like it'll make any difference once a mod deletes all your posts. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 4, 2013)

That looks like a classroom in my old school.  which school is that if you don't mind me asking?  

And I'm working. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## BayuDroidz (Apr 4, 2013)

Doing some business paper and surfing XDA at the same time.


----------



## gramware (Apr 4, 2013)

I am trying to get SIM toolkit on my Huawei Honor, since I flashed a dev ROM without it. Anyone with the new SIM Toolkit Zip (Edify script and signed?). In Kenya we keep our money in SIMs, and use it to buy stuff, pay for rent and buy prepaid airtime. Can't access my money now


----------



## justjackyl (Apr 4, 2013)

Debating BlackBean or vanilla CM10 for my tablet.
Syncing my 814MB Titanium Backup Pro backup to Google Drive from my phone.
While watching "Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends" on Netflix. 

Sent from my glorified LG pet rock™


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 4, 2013)

Testing out my pd32 ue 

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kchannel9 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wondering how to search forums and threads from within the tapatalk xda app, listening to the rain, and drinking Revive coffee kombucha...

sent from my ET4G on Paranoid Android using XDA Developers App in hybrid mode

---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 AM ----------




gramware said:


> I am trying to get SIM toolkit on my Huawei Honor, since I flashed a dev ROM without it. Anyone with the new SIM Toolkit Zip (Edify script and signed?). In Kenya we keep our money in SIMs, and use it to buy stuff, pay for rent and buy prepaid airtime. Can't access my money now

Click to collapse



Whoa, that's really interesting, how does it work? Is it thorough your phone carrier or through a bank? Or is it sort of like a reloadable visa giftcard?

sent from my ET4G on Paranoid Android using XDA Developers App in hybrid mode


----------



## lostmyphone (Apr 4, 2013)

Watching Mike & Mike in the morning.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Playing black ops 2 zombies on xbox

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Dummy02 (Apr 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Playing black ops 2 zombies on xbox
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



trying to root my phone


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dummy02 said:


> trying to root my phone

Click to collapse



You mean failing at getting 10 posts?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## killbubble (Apr 4, 2013)

*R: Post what you're doing right now!*



lostmyphone said:


> Watching Mike & Mike in the morning.

Click to collapse



No....







Dummy02 said:


> trying to root my phone

Click to collapse



Trying isnt accepted on xda 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## daniooo (Apr 4, 2013)

absolutely nothing


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

daniooo said:


> absolutely nothing

Click to collapse



Damn didnt i just post something about posting in offtopic with less then 10 posts?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 4, 2013)

Finding descent wifi signal while taking a bath...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## _Variable (Apr 4, 2013)

Just a li'l bored...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## lostmyphone (Apr 4, 2013)

Was just watching gf in her undies putting on make-up getting ready for work.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 4, 2013)

Just finishing watching Django Unchained.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Waiting for the XDA app to show my posts...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Waiting for the XDA app to show my posts...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



All evening long -.-

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_u use mac? thats easy to hack!_


----------



## antkalaitzakis96 (Apr 4, 2013)

Listening music and chatting on facebook..!


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 5, 2013)

Tried to sleep,  brain wouldnt slow down,  so watching LOTR1 on my tab. 

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2013)

Kind of watching a movie
(IhavenoideawhatI'mwatching)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 5, 2013)

Listening to my Mix tapes app and watching Ridiculousness 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## domini99 (Apr 5, 2013)

How long is this xda-app-doesnt-show-participated-threads-sh*t going to take??

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine has never showed participated threads?  Where should I be able to find that? 

And I'm waiting till 4 PM so I can finally enjoy my weekend. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 5, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Mine has never showed participated threads?  Where should I be able to find that?
> 
> And I'm waiting till 4 PM so I can finally enjoy my weekend.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse






Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> How long is this xda-app-doesnt-show-participated-threads-sh*t going to take??
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



It was working for me at around 10 at today..for about 1 minuit...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> How long is this xda-app-doesnt-show-participated-threads-sh*t going to take??
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



It was working for me at around 10 at night...for about 1 minuit...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> It was working for me at around 10 at today..for about 1 minuit...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, this **** sucks.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Btw, im pimping my tablet!


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Waiting for class to start.




Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1860003
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Thanks.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## knusperspass (Apr 5, 2013)

practicing math!


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 5, 2013)

Playing test drive unlimited 2 on my PS3. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## miqqimus (Apr 5, 2013)

watching House of cards series.


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 5, 2013)

Sexting before going to sleep 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## DesertHawk (Apr 5, 2013)

Wan... Never mind... No I'm looking for ideas for my next ROM

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

Getting drunk
And posting about it 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horrorangel (Apr 6, 2013)

*working for 10 posts*

need to give a file to chainfire


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 6, 2013)

Reading what everyone else is doing lol


----------



## NeORomani (Apr 6, 2013)

i just woke up, lying on bed using the computer, trying things with my new phone, too lazy to get off the bed


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

And...I'm drunk. 
Yay!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 6, 2013)

updating firmware of my logitech harmony remote



| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 6, 2013)

Just finished deboning, skinning, trimming the fat of 10 lbs of chicken quarters


----------



## _Variable (Apr 6, 2013)

Pondering if I should put custom ROM on my ol LG.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Just finished deboning, skinning, trimming the fat of 10 lbs of chicken quarters

Click to collapse



Oh....thought I heard my name....nvm, carry on.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh....thought I heard my name....nvm, carry on.

Click to collapse



What would you do if your name was heard??


----------



## _Variable (Apr 6, 2013)

F it... Cant even boot to stock recovery... I give up.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Trying to find out what made wifi on tablet stop working.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1862197
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Huh? I thought you reinstalled windows about 1000 times already.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

Stupid XDA app...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Huh? I thought you reinstalled windows about 1000 times already.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, something like that..
Sometimes my computer does

And then i think its time for a fresh install.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, something like that..
> Sometimes my computer does
> View attachment 1862354
> And then i think its time for a fresh install.
> ...

Click to collapse



You need more than a fresh install....you need a hammer. 
Or you could borrow this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll need it back. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxysm (Apr 6, 2013)

At the beach ^.^ peace XDA peps ^.^

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Destroying an old laptop that already whas broken enough to not being able to use.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Destroying an old laptop that already whas broken enough to not being able to use.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



HOW CAN THIS THING NOT BREAK WHILE BEING SUBMERGED WITH WATER???

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 6, 2013)

Watching dog eat dog and posting on xda 

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Im going to walk le dog.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 6, 2013)

Watching Wallander s02e04 on Canvas(Belgium).


----------



## gangsta75 (Apr 6, 2013)

Whatching Davis Cup Canada-Italy :laugh:


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 6, 2013)

Having a fight with the girl. Man this specie named woman is hard to tame. I did know it before but I can say it keeps surprising me every day. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Trying to rescue my phone, i found it liveless on the table this morning, in the charger. But it didnt turn on, i replugged the charger, no reaction. It doesnt react to flash mode either.

I think its death 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Trying to rescue my phone, i found it liveless on the table this morning, in the charger. But it didnt turn on, i replugged the charger, no reaction. It doesnt react to flash mode either.
> 
> I think its death
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's time to find a new hobby, kiddo....electronics and you don't seem to get along.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe it's time to find a new hobby, kiddo....electronics and you don't seem to get along.

Click to collapse



Not funny, not funny.
How can it suddenly break while i whas sleeping? 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## justjackyl (Apr 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe it's time to find a new hobby, kiddo....electronics and you don't seem to get along.

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## giallu26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Enter in the world of Android ROM/hacks/customization, a new drug :laugh:


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 7, 2013)

fap fap fap:beer:


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 7, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> fap fap fap:beer:

Click to collapse



Good man.

Sent from my One X


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

Trying to get used to my old galaxy mini 

My father will give me his iPhone 4 when he gets the 5, but i dont know or thats gonna make me happy 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## yeroc1982 (Apr 7, 2013)

Reading threads on xda 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 7, 2013)

Getting ready for my LAN party. And the host just txted me, while I'm typing this that its at 11. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## _Variable (Apr 7, 2013)

Nothing.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming ios noobs on engadget
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsmith9191 (Apr 7, 2013)

Working on criminal law homework :-\ 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Flaming ios noobs on engadget
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol sounds fun  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 7, 2013)

Watching scooby doo where are you

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## Mangykosharingan (Apr 7, 2013)

Trying desperately to discover the perfect aspect and resize ratios for the custom icons I'm building.  :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

Mangykosharingan said:


> Trying desperately to discover the perfect aspect and resize ratios for the custom icons I'm building.  :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



128x128.  Try that. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mangykosharingan (Apr 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 128x128.  Try that.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Worked like a charm thanks! :beer:

Sent from WOW... your MOM flipped upside down.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2013)

Posting. 
And sitting here
Listening to music
Drinking coffee
Is that enough?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Adding final touches on my ROM, and drinking a water bottle.

Sent from my Moto Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 8, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> fap fap fap:beer:

Click to collapse



Miss those times. About to bounce from school. Exam went worse than expected :beer: 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just came back from the hospital after a bike accident. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 8, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Just came back from the hospital after a bike accident.
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ouch. You OK? Anything break?

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pretty painful indeed. But yeah I'm okay. Nothing broke only got a few bruises. But since I passed out a few seconds I wanted to be sure everything was alright. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 8, 2013)

Singing to myself.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## GS2Giova (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm modifying my signature hoping you will click on it


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 8, 2013)

Getting curious about the Game of thrones series. Downloading the Pilot episode. 

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## xzn (Apr 8, 2013)

study


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got a small sliver of brass stuck in my thumb at school. Managed to get it out only by tearing out the surrounding flesh so I could get at it. Ouch. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## 441Excelsior (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm doing presentation for my school graduation project...


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 8, 2013)

Enjoying a hot bath.. Ahhh..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

History class.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> History class.

Click to collapse



LMAO im free *****es >=D

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> History class.

Click to collapse



I'm jelly, I loved history class back in 1996 and 1997. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I'm jelly, I loved history class back in 1996 and 1997.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



It's my favorite class, but it's getting too easy.


----------



## helly100 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pre-ordering a Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's my favorite class, but it's getting too easy.

Click to collapse



That's because it's based on fact, for the most part.   Maybe you need to take an advanced art class,  so you can decide how "easy" you want it to be. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Galaxysm (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got a nexus 7 ^.^ bye bye ipad lol.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 8, 2013)

helly100 said:


> Pre-ordering a Samsung Galaxy S4

Click to collapse



Me too but octa version.


----------



## androidlover879 (Apr 8, 2013)

Going to sleep by

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

androidlover879 said:


> Going to sleep by
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sleep well.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn these bruises are starting to itch like hell.  woman in cars should be illegal.... 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 8, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Damn these bruises are starting to itch like hell.  woman in cars should be illegal....
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Amen!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

Downloading Theme Chooser themes

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 8, 2013)

Listening to music and on the train 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## crazyTon (Apr 8, 2013)

trying to reach ten posts
puhhhh....it's really hard....i have to wait 5 Minutes between....so it takes me about an hour to say thank you


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

crazyTon said:


> trying to reach ten posts
> puhhhh....it's really hard....i have to wait 5 Minutes between....so it takes me about an hour to say thank you

Click to collapse



No no no. Read this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 8, 2013)

Why must they always try to get their first posts in OT? I certainly didn't... I got mine in the HTC Aria sub forums. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seems to be a trend there days. When I started on xda it wasn't this bad. I got mine in the GT540 forums aswell. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got mine on the GT-I8150 (Galaxy W) 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Going bed...after youtubing...in bed...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Going bed...after youtubing...in bed...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well thats normal.
Btw sleep well, in case if that whas your plan.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

I was digging around in my tablet's Settings apk, and I found this image...






Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was digging around in my tablet's Settings apk, and I found this image...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you share the image file? I love that!

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

Sure, here you go.





Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

drinking vodka

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sure, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man, my New wallpaper 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 9, 2013)

Listening to music and snacking on chips 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Listening to music and snacking on chips
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure if I should snack or admire 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Not sure if I should snack or admire
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



My wager is on the whole can not being used.  Might still be something left in there to snack on.:highfive:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Not sure if I should snack or admire
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



Wtf? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The pic Bridget, the pic....c'mon!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The pic Bridget, the pic....c'mon!

Click to collapse



I think I understood the pic.
That was my reaction to it. 
Problem? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes the pic :what:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

Still drinking..... :what::what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samu23el (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the hard work guys!


----------



## IzaacJ (Apr 9, 2013)

At a job test about a tech support job.
We're about 8 people here and it seems like I'm the only one with some knowledge about these kinda stuffs xD

Sent from my RM-821_eu_sweden_235 using Board Express


----------



## domini99 (Apr 9, 2013)

I suck at data recovery


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Why is everything that requires java on my computer suddenly crashing???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why is everything that requires java on my computer suddenly crashing???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I think its your hard drive.
Free data recovery? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think its your hard drive.
> Free data recovery?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It aint my hard drive...thats for sure. Everything non-java works fine.

But in the time it took for you to write that i found something 

Something keeps hapening in all. Java.net.connectexeption
I have a feeling my java either out of date or currupted. I dont know. But anything jave that doesnt require internet works fine...im confused 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> It aint my hard drive...thats for sure. Everything non-java works fine.
> 
> But in the time it took for you to write that i found something
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reinstalling Java.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Try reinstalling Java.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done that, nothing. All offline java apps work but the online ones give me the same error. But i done more reasearch and apparently im not the only one and its a server sided issue meaning servers are not being able to connect to java servers. I never even knew java had servers.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Done that, nothing. All offline java apps work but the online ones give me the same error. But i done more reasearch and apparently im not the only one and its a server sided issue meaning servers are not being able to connect to java servers. I never even knew java had servers.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I know this might sound odd, but try installing an old version of Java.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I know this might sound odd, but try installing an old version of Java.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats actualy not odd. Usualy works with some things. But i just got off the computer so im done for the day.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

Can anyone get onto java.net? Because if not then that answers my question why all online apps crash only.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Can anyone get onto java.net? Because if not then that answers my question why all online apps crash only.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Works fine for me. Website ain't down.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Works fine for me. Website ain't down.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...why the hell can some people connect but most people cant? (more reasearch)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

Half my devices work and half dont...why?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## chicofee101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Injured in bed!!! After bjj training... not again!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 9, 2013)

looking for a good sling bag or backpack online.


| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## domini99 (Apr 9, 2013)

chicofee101 said:


> Injured in bed!!! After bjj training... not again!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What happened???!!?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 9, 2013)

Laying in bed with a huge headache after my accident yesterday, probably have a brain shake (or whatever the translation of hersenschudding is, any Dutch people here that do know?) 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Im definately not the only one with a java error. Most mc servers that have plugins (made from java) are failing for everyone. As if it is server sided.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

Waiting on a liquor delivery. :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 9, 2013)

Sitting here.. Hoping these cold meds work 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## monzerelli (Apr 9, 2013)

...thinking of trying homemade sushi (danger). 

Sent from my Infected Rezound using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 10, 2013)

checking our new 2nd floor extension.


| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> looking for a good sling bag or backpack online.
> 
> 
> | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |

Click to collapse



Try Patagonia's Critical Mass packs.

Sent from my One X

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------




lars1216 said:


> Laying in bed with a huge headache after my accident yesterday, probably have a brain shake (or whatever the translation of hersenschudding is, any Dutch people here that do know?)
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Concussion perhaps?

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah that's it!   thanks.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## mwolfe38 (Apr 10, 2013)

bruno1211 said:


> I prefer Pepsi Twist...
> 
> 
> ATM I'm in my bed, almost asleep...
> ...

Click to collapse



Just woke up, getting ready to eat breakfast.


----------



## mrsubway (Apr 10, 2013)

Drinking some beers after work.  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 10, 2013)

Taking care of a sick little one


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 10, 2013)

Having a concussion. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Dexxmor (Apr 10, 2013)

Eating Worms, mmh yummie 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vlasp (Apr 10, 2013)

What flavor lol

Sent from a DROID Pro that is rooted and runs vanillalvl's CM7


----------



## Jbluna (Apr 11, 2013)

Letting the all knowing Raccoon cleanse my soul...


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 11, 2013)

Trying to think of something to say




There we go! Perfect!

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




Dexxmor said:


> Eating Worms, mmh yummie
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can I have your recipe? I haven't had a good worm dish in ages!

Nexus 4. Paranoid edition.


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (Apr 11, 2013)

Doing Absolutely Nothing... Bored 
I think Im gonna get my own new recipe of worms.
BTW, just saw a unicorn fly past me. Wait, what the hell did i say?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

Still having a headache. Damn this hurts.  its not like your every day headache this actually hurts. Im never gonna cycle in a big city ever again!  

Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## Megdron (Apr 11, 2013)

Boring. I drink good coffee and watch the photos in instagram


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 11, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Still having a headache. Damn this hurts.  its not like your every day headache this actually hurts. Im never gonna cycle in a big city ever again!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Well damn. I hope you start feeling better soon.

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope so to.  starting to get a little less so it's going the right way.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 11, 2013)

Me? I'm nursing a hand that just got shocked by 240 volts. Thanks person you disregarded the tag out on the switch. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

That sucks.  goodluck you sexy nurse.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Kamatari+ (Apr 11, 2013)

Reading this tread and niweepkying to it 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 11, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Me? I'm nursing a hand that just got shocked by 240 volts. Thanks person you disregarded the tag out on the switch.
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Pff, 240v tickles.. I wonder what you have to nurse... Wait until u feel 400v... i can tell u its not pretty... U will be woozy for a couple of hours.. Still no burnmarks though 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Pff, 240v tickles.. I wonder what you have to nurse... Wait until u feel 400v... i can tell u its not pretty... U will be woozy for a couple of hours.. Still no burnmarks though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



hmmm no burn marks......maybe you have become electroman now......why dont you try putting your finger again into the socket.....i just wanna clear my doubts.....


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Pff, 240v tickles.. I wonder what you have to nurse... Wait until u feel 400v... i can tell u its not pretty... U will be woozy for a couple of hours.. Still no burnmarks though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Ha, luckily most residential units will not have 400v anywhere except for the circuit breaker box. And you'd be an idiot to touch that without any kind of protection. :beer:

Sent from my One X


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

Preparing my phone for flashing while the developer is busy making a thread to release his rom. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 11, 2013)

watching ipl


----------



## Seraz007 (Apr 11, 2013)

preparing to flash a stable 4.2.2 ROM after all these months of waiting


----------



## leikamkei (Apr 11, 2013)

Wondering how the hell I'm going to finish a project that is due at 11:59pm tomorrow when I just lost it on my laptop. Poor thing won't even boot past BIOS


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 11, 2013)

Coming from a new friend's house. Just met a bunch of cool people. Always so delightful  exhausted and hungry as hell though. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sabbit said:


> preparing to flash a stable 4.2.2 ROM after all these months of waiting

Click to collapse



Preparing?  You mean already have.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2013)

Playing around with ROMs on my phone.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 11, 2013)

Crying

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Having Birthday!
I became 14 today! YEAAH *****ES 
And a cake like a boss!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Having Birthday!
> I became 14 today! YEAAH *****ES
> And a cake like a boss!

Click to collapse



Congrats bro! Awesome cake!

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Having Birthday!
> I became 14 today! YEAAH *****ES
> And a cake like a boss!

Click to collapse



My nephew had an Angry Birds birthday cake.   He just turned 4.  Grow up. 


Wait.   But then again,  he can't root a phone.   Because he's 4.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My nephew had an Angry Birds birthday cake.   He just turned 4.  Grow up.
> 
> 
> Wait.   But then again,  he can't root a phone.   Because he's 4.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude angry birds is ****ing awesome.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2013)

race55 said:


> Dude angry birds is ****ing awesome.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am in no way saying angry birds is bad.   It's good.   When you're 4.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am in no way saying angry birds is bad.   It's good.   When you're 4.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Dude angry birds is fckin awesome at any age

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a feeling skinny would just come along out of nowhere lol

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2013)

race55 said:


> Dude angry birds is fckin awesome at any age
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK,  fact is,  I'm old enough to be your dad,  so this is an awkward argument. 

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




MiguelHogue said:


> I had a feeling skinny would just come along out of nowhere lol
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



Thanks button,  where are you. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK,  fact is,  I'm old enough to be your dad,  so this is an awkward argument.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think an angry pigeon knocked it over 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> I think an angry pigeon knocked it over
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



YOLO! 

This is what I expect my next birthday cake to look like... 







Sent from your mom.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO!
> 
> This is what I expect my next birthday cake to look like...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that's a birthday cake! :beer::beer:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Now that's a birthday cake! :beer::beer:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



I took that pic for that particular post :-0....I know it's disgusting.....ly beautiful.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 12, 2013)

Watching Source Code

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## justjackyl (Apr 12, 2013)

crazyTon said:


> trying to reach ten posts
> puhhhh....it's really hard....i have to wait 5 Minutes between....so it takes me about an hour to say thank you

Click to collapse



LOVE IT!!
Watch how many cry and whine about it.  

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## skrundarlow (Apr 12, 2013)

Watching 28 days later. Excellent movie so far


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 12, 2013)

skrundarlow said:


> Watching 28 days later. Excellent movie so far

Click to collapse



More like 10 years later...after the movie came out 

Just kidding, it's a classic! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 12, 2013)

Thinking of a new UCCW creation

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 12, 2013)

For now iam studying sincerely for 2moros exam ,i never logined xda today.so iam good student.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't feel so good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I don't feel so good.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shut up 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 12, 2013)

flashing yet another rom, like 4th today :') (excluding test builds for helping one of our devs)


----------



## killbubble (Apr 12, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> flashing yet another rom, like 4th today :') (excluding test builds for helping one of our devs)

Click to collapse



Fun! Wish i had the time to get down and flash me a bit of stuff...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 12, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Shut up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thats just cruel... 

And i am fixing (yet another) computer. Earning some tax-free moneyz 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## wturner859 (Apr 12, 2013)

At work at Verizon, not making money because no damn customers will come in.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 12, 2013)

wturner859 said:


> At work at Verizon, not making money because no damn customers will come in.

Click to collapse



Can i haz discount?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## TopoDroid (Apr 12, 2013)

*Programming*

Programming c#


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 13, 2013)

Watching American Gangster and texting 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 13, 2013)

Juss havin some pizza. 






Sent from your mom.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 13, 2013)

Grilling, drinking, chilling.

pm me


----------



## Dexxmor (Apr 13, 2013)

Laughing about this:

SOCIALISM
You have 2 cows.
You give one to your neighbour

COMMUNISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both and gives you some milk

FASCISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both and sells you some milk

NAZISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both and shoots you

BUREAUCRATISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both, shoots one, milks the other, and then
throws the milk away

TRADITIONAL CAPITALISM
You have two cows.
You sell one and buy a bull.
Your herd multiplies, and the economy
grows.
You sell them and retire on the income

ROYAL BANK OF SCOTLAND (VENTURE) CAPITALISM
You have two cows.
You sell three of them to your publicly listed company, using letters of credit opened by
your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all four cows back, with a tax exemption
for five cows.
The milk rights of the six cows are transferred via an intermediary to a Cayman Island Company secretly owned by the majority shareholder who sells the rights to all seven cows back to your listed company.
The annual report says the company owns eight cows, with an option on one more. You sell one cow to buy a new president of the United States , leaving you with nine cows. No balance sheet provided with the release.
The public then buys your bull.

SURREALISM
You have two giraffes.
The government requires you to take harmonica lessons.

AN AMERICAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You sell one, and force the other to
produce the milk of four cows.
Later, you hire a consultant to analyse why
the cow has dropped dead.

A GREEK CORPORATION
You have two cows. You borrow lots of euros to build barns, milking sheds, hay stores, feed sheds,
dairies, cold stores, abattoir, cheese unit and packing sheds.
You still only have two cows.

A FRENCH CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You go on strike, organise a riot, and block the roads, because you want three
cows.

A JAPANESE CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce
twenty times the milk.
You then create a clever cow cartoon image called a Cowkimona and
market it worldwide.

AN ITALIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows,
but you don't know where they are.
You decide to have lunch.

A SWISS CORPORATION
You have 5000 cows. None of them belong to you.
You charge the owners for storing them.

A CHINESE CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You have 300 people milking them.
You claim that you have full employment, and high bovine productivity.
You arrest the newsman who reported the real situation.

AN INDIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You worship them.

A BRITISH CORPORATION
You have two cows.
Both are mad.

AN IRAQI CORPORATION
Everyone thinks you have lots of cows.
You tell them that you have none.
No-one believes you, so they bomb the ** out of you and invade your country.
You still have no cows, but at least you are now a Democracy.

AN AUSTRALIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
Business seems pretty good.
You close the office and go for a few beers to celebrate.

A NEW ZEALAND CORPORATION
You have two cows.
The one on the left looks very attractive...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

wturner859 said:


> At work at Verizon, not making money because no damn customers will come in.

Click to collapse



 Are you really bragging about that? 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thinking of flashing back to 4.1 cause headphones don't work on our 4.2 yet.  well you can't have everything I guess.

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 13, 2013)

making awesome low-budget tablet dock!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had the genius idea to use my windows phone device as a media player. Problem solved. 4.2 will remain on my phone.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## wturner859 (Apr 13, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Are you really bragging about that?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Bragging about not making money? Newp lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

@wturner859 you have a pm  

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## wturner859 (Apr 13, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> @wturner859 you have a pm
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Oh I know. I replied. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Destroying undestroyable phone
Come on! I threw it out off the window like 10 times, drowned it, theres evem water behind the screen!
it really doesnt want to break.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Destroying undestroyable phone
> Come on! I threw it out off the window like 10 times, drowned it, theres evem water behind the screen!
> it really doesnt want to break.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this




That will do the trick 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shut up and take my money.jpg

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had a nice risotto. Cleaning everything up now. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 13, 2013)

Watching 24 on netflix. God I've missed this show!! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Trying to upload a file to MediaFire. The app is giving me lots of crap, and keeps telling me that the upload failed after the upload bar is full.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Watching Britains Got Talent...theres nothing else on tv..

EDIT:

Opinions: 1st commedian was crap...his joke was "i went into a bar. Girl gave me a tissue. I gave her a 'boogie'..."*tumble weed passes*
2nd 14 yr old commedian gave pure comedy gold.
Exercise on a chair was...well...if anyone was watching then you already know what i probably think.
Dancers were great. Not a normal dance. Even simon cowell loved it while most the girls cried.
To be continued...(still watching.)

EDIT EDIT: nothing more to really say...

I had a chinese curry...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just been to mcdonalds and cinema with my 2 best friends, to GI Joe, great movie 
Ate like hell in McDonald's, lol'ed with my friends
My stomach hurts, but whas worth it 
Best birthday evar 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just been to mcdonalds and cinema with my 2 best friends, to GI Joe, great movie
> Ate like hell in McDonald's, lol'ed with my friends
> My stomach hurts, but whas worth it
> Best birthday evar
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! Sounds like an awesome one to me!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just been to mcdonalds and cinema with my 2 best friends, to GI Joe, great movie
> Ate like hell in McDonald's, lol'ed with my friends
> My stomach hurts, but whas worth it
> Best birthday evar
> ...

Click to collapse






Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just been to mcdonalds and cinema with my 2 best friends, to GI Joe, great movie
> Ate like hell in McDonald's, lol'ed with my friends
> My stomach hurts, but whas worth it
> Best birthday evar
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! *blows party whistle*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just been to mcdonalds and cinema with my 2 best friends, to GI Joe, great movie
> Ate like hell in McDonald's, lol'ed with my friends
> My stomach hurts, but whas worth it
> Best birthday evar
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy totally belated birthday dude!

Sent from my One X


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 14, 2013)

Got dumped.  

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> Got dumped.
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I feel sorry for you...
Hope your ok...
Like i always got told, "You just gotta learn to live life..."

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I feel sorry for you...
> Hope your ok...
> Like i always got told, "You just gotta learn to live life..."
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I feel terrible. Seriously, terrible. But hey, sh*t happens. Guess i just gotta learn to move on. As a feel good gift i got the JB update from HTC today.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> I feel terrible. Seriously, terrible. But hey, sh*t happens. Guess i just gotta learn to move on. As a feel good gift i got the JB update from HTC today.

Click to collapse



As someone said..."look at the bright side of life"

Also. Like i already said. I hope you feel better soon. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> As someone said..."look at the bright side of life"
> 
> Also. Like i already said. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Appreciate it. I hope i feel a little better soon.


----------



## garymachete (Apr 15, 2013)

race55 said:


> Thanks man. Appreciate it. I hope i feel a little better soon.

Click to collapse



Just broke up with my gf today. Think of how u have a new beginning now. If u stay positive the right person will come around. Change be can great depending on how u look at it. Good luck in your ventures.

RootBox


----------



## BrooklynNY (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank G-D I don't/didn't have these problems/issues. In my circles we're matched up by our parents. We trust our parents to do the best research possible & we meet 2-3 times, talk for about an hour and decide. All this while we're about 18. Once decided (go ahead), we get engaged, and don't meet/talk until the wedding (few months later). I'm as happy as can be with my five year old marriage. My parents DID do a great job finding what I need.    Open to Q's. 
Edit:  no comments, likes..


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 16, 2013)

Working on a theme for my note 3..finally know how to decompile/compile now

Now knowing were everything is to theme.. :sly:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## powerpoint45 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sleep...


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 16, 2013)

Finding a reason not to do my nutrition, calc, and philosophy homework.. 

Think I'll play league of legends.. 

Sent from my Galaxy note Dos!


----------



## killbubble (Apr 16, 2013)

cashyftw said:


> Finding a reason not to do my nutrition, calc, and philosophy homework..
> 
> Think I'll play league of legends..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy note Dos!

Click to collapse



Yeah, thats the way to do it!!!
Go real-time homework-in-class!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 16, 2013)

Surfing the webs at school and listening to cr4ppy power metal just to mask the noise those girls near me are making... Running out of battery really soon though... Both netbook and phone. Not cool.


----------



## Darealboot (Apr 16, 2013)

Planting trees

sent from my EVOlte using the allspark


----------



## _Variable (Apr 16, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Working on a theme for my note 3..finally know how to decompile/compile now
> 
> Now knowing were everything is to theme.. :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please show us a pic of the device! How namy inches?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## ras0787 (Apr 16, 2013)

At work.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

ras0787 said:


> At work. Trying to get to ten posts!

Click to collapse



You should check out this thread. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 16, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Please show us a pic of the device! *How many inches?*
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse


----------



## imilleson (Apr 16, 2013)

Filming 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Miranda's Big Sis (Apr 16, 2013)

Trying to root my phone


----------



## domini99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stupid mother****er BREAK *****!!!!!




this isnt an lg, THIS IS A F*CKING NOKIA

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 16, 2013)

Being annoyed by the fact that my old gamecube won't sell. Have had 2 deals with people so far but when it comes to putting the money on my account they always change their mind.  

Any dutchies here that are interested?   

By the way try dropping that LG out of the car on an empty highway going a 130km/h if it still works than idk what to do. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Playing with my new nexus orb 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 16, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Please show us a pic of the device! How namy inches?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Oh wow.. Meant *2

Lol small big typo 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## xzn (Apr 16, 2013)

in front of my desktop


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Have to goto a wedding next week...*yawn**moan*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## suyisaster (Apr 17, 2013)

Searching girl in XDA,  

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

suyisaster said:


> Searching girl in XDA,
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This isn't a dating site, Romeo. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## suyisaster (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This isn't a dating site, Romeo.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Just searching lol. Modified your phone, sometime need smartgirls than smartphone 

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

suyisaster said:


> Just searching lol. Modified your phone, sometime need smartgirls than smartphone
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah best of luck.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Erin606 said:


> 0-----------------------------------------

Click to collapse



REPORTED


----------



## _Variable (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> REPORTED

Click to collapse



Nah, only 1 out of 10 are in OT.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Nah, only 1 out of 10 are in OT.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Don't be #2, mmmkay?


----------



## Fzee (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying to sleep.. I've been sick for the past 4-5 days. Damn.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't be #2, mmmkay?

Click to collapse



Hey keep your dirty bizness to yoreself mmkay?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

Woohoo my xperia arc s is working again 

Its really hard to get it booted up, coz the motherboard is damaged.

You need a lot off patience to get this thing started up. Most off times it shows a snow-like fuzzy screen and turns off

With a lot off luck it boots 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 17, 2013)

lucky you 

i'm buying second hand nokia BH-305 headphones from a guy on the dutch site tweakers as we speak. and still pissed cause my gamecube wont sell


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> lucky you
> 
> i'm buying second hand nokia BH-305 headphones from a guy on the dutch site tweakers as we speak. and still pissed cause my gamecube wont sell

Click to collapse



Lol

Well im going to sell this thing, its still 80 bucks worth when its working, so quickly send it up before it completely stops working.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## ascii01 (Apr 17, 2013)

+1

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol
> 
> Well im going to sell this thing, its still 80 bucks worth when its working, so quickly send it up before it completely stops working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, isnt that kind of illegal? -.-, telling them it functions properly when it obviously doesnt. Dont think the dutch law allows this (would have to check my law books though to be sure, but im almost 100% sure it doesnt)


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> To be honest, isnt that kind of illegal? -.-, telling them it functions properly when it obviously doesnt. Dont think the dutch law allows this (would have to check my law books though to be sure, but im almost 100% sure it doesnt)

Click to collapse



Its some service they recycle the phone

Im not selling it to somebody. I sent it up, if its working they pull it apart and take out usefull stuff.

If its broken they trash it.

Btw, when its booted it functions properly.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ah alright than its okay , and it doesnt boot half of the time right? that isnt really functioning properly to be honest. But like you said in this case it doesnt matter.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Ah alright than its okay , and it doesnt boot half of the time right? that isnt really functioning properly to be honest. But like you said in this case it doesnt matter.

Click to collapse



Im not selling this thing to anybody for this high price, im not stupid 

But for this service i cant choose the price.

They said its broken when:
It doesnt work at all.
The screen has a crack
The lcd is broken.
Visable body damage

And it IS working 
And if they think its not i still get 30 bucks.

Actually, im typing this from this device 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 17, 2013)

Think i'll just give my cube to charity if it hasnt sold by the end of this week... its laying in the way, i need the space.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Think i'll just give my cube to charity if it hasnt sold by the end of this week... its laying in the way, i need the space.

Click to collapse



Lol know that feeling.
It took 4 months to sell my nintendo wii xD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I'll may get like €30 from it Max if I keep trying so don't wanna leave it laying another few months for just €30 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## rkmoran (Apr 18, 2013)

Watching Survivor 

Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app


----------



## bugguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Surfing XDA

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Apr 18, 2013)

L.a lakers vs houston rockets

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Getting home. Damn i feel sick 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## big_treacle (Apr 18, 2013)

Drinking tea & surfing XDA to get my post count up as I'm noob!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Gonna play nova 3 online

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Overclocking my 1.4 ghz phone to 1.9 ghz 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 18, 2013)

While you motherboard is already severely damaged?  Damn you got balls!  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> While you motherboard is already severely damaged?  Damn you got balls!
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL yeah, well it aint not happy. every app crashes after some time, and the battery drains faster then it charges xD
and i burnt my fingers.

i already forgot what lag means xD


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

Eating my phone's battery



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shelium (Apr 18, 2013)

Anime after debugging...


----------



## big_treacle (Apr 18, 2013)

drinking beer


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 18, 2013)

Listening to some power metal before going to bed. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Youtubing...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd switch my rom but the girl keeps texting  oh crap what have I become 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 18, 2013)

You p**n...


----------



## blocktrade (Apr 18, 2013)

I am playing with my pet it is crazy of me..

GT-N7000 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Youtubing...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Is that a verb these days? Lol..



ArmorD said:


> I'd switch my rom but the girl keeps texting  oh crap what have I become
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



A player maybe? 

And im watching a horror movie.. Yeye..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Youtubing...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



And i am xdaing 
I haz new verb!

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Is that a verb these days? Lol...
> 
> -cut-
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse





Yes. Yes it is :thumbup:




domini99 said:


> And i am xdaing
> I haz new verb!
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> Motherboard severe damaged

Click to collapse



Add it to the dictionary!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Yes. Yes it is :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it!
look:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

My body-battery is almost empty, which caused me to run at lower clock speed.

Im going to charge, bye

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My body-battery is almost empty, which caused me to run at lower clock speed.
> 
> Im going to charge, bye
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In other words, you're going to bed, right?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> In other words, you're going to bed, right?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. Im in now
Bye

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, really?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks to Ian Boswell, I just found the game Scarlet Blade. It's like... a bad underwear commercial in game form.

Sent from my One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sleeping...have family coming round soon for a wedding...*groan*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## galaxys (Apr 19, 2013)

Trolling for hot babes...


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 19, 2013)

galaxys said:


> Trolling for hot babes...

Click to collapse



But, there is no girls on the Internet... 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## gagdude (Apr 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> But, there is no girls on the Internet...
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Pr0n sites 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 19, 2013)

Bored,...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Fzee (Apr 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Bored,...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Yeah same..Thinking of watching movies online 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2013)

Empying beer cans.  Again.


----------



## septix (Apr 19, 2013)

Working -.-


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 19, 2013)

septix said:


> Working -.-

Click to collapse



Watching F1 Bahrain


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Luigi_T said:


> i have to write ten message before i can write in developers forum, so here i am

Click to collapse



Welcome!
You can get your 10 posts in this thread!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593














Spoiler



Motherf*cker noobs -.-



Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I had I.T. In school today...i kept getting asked how to close a window...yeah...i know what your thinking...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## nullsheng (Apr 19, 2013)

listening the music


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 19, 2013)

Downloading XS 4.2.2 Gapps (10mb+ only).. To be flashed together with my device's nightly update..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240652


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 19, 2013)

Discardoving lol drunken with the girl

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Discardoving lol drunken with the girl
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



:nuke:?

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 20, 2013)

Relaxing and watching some YouTube videos 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

The usual. 

-kcco-


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.
http://bit.ly/cJ7C4

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherry_94 (Apr 20, 2013)

I m tralling in a bus to my college

Sent from my ST21i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Trying to put ubuntu on my tablet.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Trying to put ubuntu on my tablet.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Try not to drop it in the toilet. 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Try not to drop it in the toilet.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Wut??

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wut??
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



You and your bad luck.   Just a precautionary measure. 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You and your bad luck.   Just a precautionary measure.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Oh ok.
Well, 10.1 inch wont even fit into there.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh ok.
> Well, 10.1 inch wont even fit into there.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



That's not what I meant.   I meant that you experiment a lot,  and for the most part,  you fail. 

-kcco-


----------



## felipevr15 (Apr 20, 2013)

Reading this foum

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

felipevr15 said:


> Reading this foum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahh, you're in the reading mood.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's not what I meant.   I meant that you experiment a lot,  and for the most part,  you fail.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Shut up



Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Shut up
> View attachment 1897080
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



I'm just gonna sit and wait til you fk something up.  you will.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Shut up
> View attachment 1897080
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Congrats on installing ubuntu. Dual-boot?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

race55 said:


> Congrats on installing ubuntu. Dual-boot?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Boot from sd.
But its not really fast and sound doesnt work.
Wifi works, but it disconnects every 5 minutes.

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm just gonna sit and wait til you fk something up.  you will.

Click to collapse



Shut up

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm just gonna sit and wait til you fk something up.  you will.

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^he's got a point 







domini99 said:


> Boot from sd.
> But its not really fast and sound doesnt work.
> Wifi works, but it disconnects every 5 minutes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> ^^^^^^^^^he's got a point
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont understand, my tablet, laptop, computer and xbox work perfectly

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I dont understand, my tablet, laptop, computer and xbox work perfectly
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Screwed something up yet domi? 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I dont understand, my tablet, laptop, computer and xbox work perfectly
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Do you really want someone to go through the thread and pull all the failed tinkering you've done and post them all in one post? 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Screwed something up yet domi?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Nope







jugg1es said:


> Do you really want someone to go through the thread and pull all the failed tinkering you've done and post them all in one post?
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Come on! What makes you think i always screw everything??
If i screw everything, how could my laptop running a tripple boot win7,linux mint 14 and mac os x?
How can i run ubuntu on my tablet?
HOW DID I EVEN ROOT THIS THING??

Not funny man, not funny.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooooh, touchy this morning aren't we? 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, just because you screw everything up in life doesn't mean you have to get so mad at other people.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok, you got a point but stop telling me i screw everything whenever i do something.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok, you got a point but stop telling me i screw everything whenever i do something.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



We're just trying to get on ur nerves 
Well, mission succesfull 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> We're just trying to get on ur nerves
> Well, mission succesfull
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



-.-
yep you did


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> -.-
> yep you did

Click to collapse





_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

Screwed it up yet domi? 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Screwed it up yet domi?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Nope 

Btw, my new videocard just came in!!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> Btw, my new videocard just came in!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kewl. What did u order? Mine broke last week. A €550 gtx295 dual gpu card  very expensive piece of trash now...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol at the last 2 pages of this thread 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## _Variable (Apr 20, 2013)

Weird thread is weird

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> Btw, my new videocard just came in!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you mess up yet?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Kewl. What did u order? Mine broke last week. A €550 gtx295 dual gpu card  very expensive piece of trash now...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Amd radeon 6570 2gb
€70
But WOW gta 4 50/60 fps, minecraft all on high 120fps!!!







-DarkKnight- said:


> Did you mess up yet?
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Mephikun (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Amd radeon 6570 2gb
> €70
> But WOW gta 4 50/60 fps, minecraft all on high 120fps!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a 6670. 200ish fps 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus | Thanks.jpg | Yes, I bricked a Nexus device. Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I have a 6670. 200ish fps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus | Thanks.jpg | Yes, I bricked a Nexus device. Problem?

Click to collapse



Which kind off cpu? Im running at a pentium 4 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Mephikun (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Which kind off cpu? Im running at a pentium 4
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Not bad for a p4.

Phenom ii x4 965. My highest fps was 703.

Didn't last long. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus | Thanks.jpg | Yes, I bricked a Nexus device. Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Not bad for a p4.
> 
> Phenom ii x4 965. My highest fps was 703.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol


in case off asked, i didnt mess up


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol prehistoric p4  i hope its a dualcore or ht cpu, otherwise its quite pathetic  

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol prehistoric p4  i hope its a dualcore or ht cpu, otherwise its quite pathetic
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



3.6 ghz ht
oc 4 ghz


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Over clocking my Desire Z from 800 mhz to 1.9 ghz

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## _Variable (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Over clocking my Desire Z from 800 mhz to 1.9 ghz
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Condolences to you for loss of a house.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Poland_Developers (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm uploading file to server in this moment.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Condolences to you for loss of a house.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Thanks  

The OC is also completely stable 

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Thanks
> 
> The OC is also completely stable
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Fantastic. But its only +400mhz. I oc'ed my amd x4 955 from 3.2 to 4.0 stable. But a corsair h70 helped me do that  best buy i ever did for my desktop  

And i am producing waste in a porcelain bin 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Fantastic. But its only +400mhz. I oc'ed my amd x4 955 from 3.2 to 4.0 stable. But a corsair h70 helped me do that  best buy i ever did for my desktop
> 
> And i am producing waste in a porcelain bin
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium

Click to collapse



You should shell out a bit more for the 965 Black Edition. That's what I have. Unlocked multiplier. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 20, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Working on a theme for my note 3..finally know how to decompile/compile now
> 
> Now knowing were everything is to theme.. :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3?
Dude, are you from the future?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Note 3?
> Dude, are you from the future?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



You're obviously not from the past,  because he already addressed the typo. 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow everybody finaly stopped asking or i messed up already!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wow everybody finaly stopped asking or i messed up already!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's ok, we are just waiting for you to announce your failings as usual 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It's ok, we are just waiting for you to announce your failings as usual
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



But i havent ****ed up for 3 days!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But i havent ****ed up for 3 days!
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Lies

I'M BATMAN


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Lies
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



What did i unrecoverable **** up?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> You should shell out a bit more for the 965 Black Edition. That's what I have. Unlocked multiplier.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



My 955 is a BE too, i dont see how i can gain 800mhz by screwing with FSB alone  besides, when i got my 955 that was AMD's flagship CPU, wasnt even available yet here, and i shipped it from the US. And i am happy with it. If i replace it now it will be a 6 or 8 core AMD.



domini99 said:


> Wow everybody finaly stopped asking or i messed up already!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You screwed up yet domi? 


Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> My 955 is a BE too, i dont see how i can gain 800mhz by screwing with FSB alone  besides, when i got my 955 that was AMD's flagship CPU, wasnt even available yet here, and i shipped it from the US. And i am happy with it. If i replace it now it will be a 6 or 8 core AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Good boy! 
Here, have a cookie...







Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Good boy!
> Here, have a cookie...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What did i unrecoverable **** up?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



You mess up yet?

sent from my :tank:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You mess up yet?
> 
> sent from my :tank:

Click to collapse



NO.jpg

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



How 'bout now?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> How bout now?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Im copying files what can go wrong?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im copying files what can go wrong?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Everything

sent from my :tank:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Everything
> 
> sent from my :tank:

Click to collapse



Well, nothing bad happened.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well, nothing bad happened.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Yet

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yet
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



97% 98% 99%........... Done
Oh well nothing bad happened 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

But i think im going to sleep

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> 97% 98% 99%........... Done
> Oh well nothing bad happened
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard drive didnt explode? 
Gnite domi!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 20, 2013)

Attempting to, and failing quite dramatically at it, overcome this writers block. *sigh*

I may have sort of writen my main character into a colossal mess that even I can't think of a clever way out of. (that mess being death, or supposed death, anyway.) Great going there Lea, nicely done.


----------



## shanman-2 (Apr 21, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Attempting to, and failing quite dramatically at it, overcome this writers block. *sigh*
> 
> I may have sort of writen my main character into a colossal mess that even I can't think of a clever way out of. (that mess being death, or supposed death, anyway.) Great going there Lea, nicely done.

Click to collapse



Reading this.  ..

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## axne1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Watching Hemlock Grove :what::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## felipevr15 (Apr 21, 2013)

*yeah*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh, you're in the reading mood.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

Click to collapse



yeah i can't thank a member who created a awesome custom rom was said to me i cant post 10 times before can post in his thread so im filling in off topic i guess that is not wrong but if it is sorry


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 21, 2013)

Just sitting here texting 
Sleepless night 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## _Variable (Apr 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Thanks
> 
> The OC is also completely stable
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Phone?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just thinking..
Wouldnt it be awfull and awkward if you changed body with your best friend?

Saw a movie about that a few years ago, looks awkward to me.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _deleted_ (Apr 21, 2013)

Asking myself why I haven't slept all night...

Lady Android - Forum Moderator


----------



## _Variable (Apr 21, 2013)

Lady Android said:


> Asking myself why I haven't slept all night...
> 
> Lady Android - Forum Moderator

Click to collapse



Closing threads?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## trickpirata (Apr 21, 2013)

Currently searching some good ROM for my xPeria Sola. HA!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Installing software to my new pc 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Phone?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Desire Z

I'M BATMAN


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Installing software to my new pc
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Blue screen yet? 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 21, 2013)

Finding new ways to troll people.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 21, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Finding new ways to troll people.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



New ways? You have too have old ways before you can find a new way. 

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




powerpoint45 said:


> Sleep...

Click to collapse



How can you post and sleep at the same time?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> New ways? You have too have old ways before you can find a new way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I troll people on whatsapp @Ichigo

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## squid93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Preparing to sleep! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Blue screen yet?
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



My congrats 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



And now? 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> And now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Its not even turned on -.-

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Its not even turned on -.-
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Haha lol. No, correction, u _cannot_ turn it on, because u screwed up.. Admit it! 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Haha lol. No, correction, u _cannot_ turn it on, because u screwed up.. Admit it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



It can turn on.
But i dont see the point when im not using it

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It can turn on.
> But i dont see the point when im not using it
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Boo! Play along, just for fun! I guess ur tired eh? U gots school tomorrow.. Shouldnt you be in bed by now?

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Boo! Play along, just for fun! I guess ur tired eh? U gots school tomorrow.. Shouldnt you be in bed by now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Yep. And thats why my computer is turned off.
Goodnight.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## stacys737 (Apr 21, 2013)

*What I'm doing right now*

Writing my dissertation! eeeeek


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yep. And thats why my computer is turned off.
> Goodnight.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



You somehow die during sleep yet? JK 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Apr 21, 2013)

Getting smacked in the arm by my gf.


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

PlatinumPenguin said:


> Getting smacked in the arm by my gf.

Click to collapse



She's gonna rape you before you know it. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> She's gonna rape you before you know it.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Can a girl rape a guy?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 21, 2013)

race55 said:


> Can a girl rape a guy?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

race55 said:


> Can a girl rape a guy?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but usually it's just called 'sex' 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Ahh, someone with experience right there 

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 21, 2013)

Sneaking out to see my GF..
Hope I won't get caught again..

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bit


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Sneaking out to see my GF..
> Hope I won't get caught again..
> 
> Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD
> That thanks button doesn't bit

Click to collapse



Oh I remember those nights. So exciting  Good luck mate  

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes but usually it's just called 'sex'
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Its not rape if you like it...

sent from my :tank:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Oh I remember those nights. So exciting  Good luck mate
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Now I'm just waiting for her to open the damned doors...

Freezing out here..

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bit


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for her to open the damned doors...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened last time? 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> What happened last time?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Last time?
I got caught by my mum, who was driving back from the shops/store 
That was fun...

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Last time?
> I got caught by my mum, who was driving back from the shops/store
> That was fun...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And then?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And then?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Grounded for a month, had my DHD taken (had to bust out my N95  8GB), no PC, no PS3, Kindle taken from me & headphones too

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Grounded for a month, had my DHD taken (had to bust out my N95  8GB), no PC, no PS3, Kindle taken from me & headphones too
> 
> Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse



That sucks... 


I'M BATMAN


----------



## Cooptx (Apr 22, 2013)

Showering while roaming the off topic thread to buy time until the win sause mystery release that was scheduled for an hour and a half ago. Cussing out Dev host for giving Beastmode upload errors

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PantherHeel93 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pooping of course!


----------



## Wegmit (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking around to see what kind of apps can change people's lives for the better.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 22, 2013)

Browsing YouTube 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Waiting for school to finish...
Damnit still 4 hours to go.
And i think i got a bad note for french...
I suck at french

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trying to figure out why I only have 95 GB free on my hard drive. Last night I had 120 free. Does anyone know of a freeware Windows 7 compatible that shows me the largest files on my hard drive?

Sent from my One X


----------



## GT-af (Apr 22, 2013)

Waiting for the results of the first part of my exams, very hard to wait !!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Waiting for school to finish...
> Damnit still 4 hours to go.
> And i think i got a bad note for french...
> I suck at french
> ...

Click to collapse



Mess up yet?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 22, 2013)

Being pissed cause I got class untill 16:45 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 22, 2013)

Wasting time on reddit and google+

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Waiting for @domini99 to say he's borked something 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## _Variable (Apr 22, 2013)

@domini99 break anything yet?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol.. You guys are evil.. 
Oh wait.. So am i 
Well domi? Did u? 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## anazhd (Apr 22, 2013)

Mmm.  On bed,  being nerd with tapatalk instead doing self juicing. 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Mess up yet?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Waiting for @domini99 to say he's borked something
> 
> _      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _

Click to collapse





SammyDroidWiz said:


> @domini99 break anything yet?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse





PuffMaN said:


> Lol.. You guys are evil..
> Oh wait.. So am i
> Well domi? Did u?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



You guys, are anoying.
No i havent

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You guys, are anoying.
> No i havent
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



We may be, but we dont break stuff 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

C'mon, dont take it personally, ur a fun dude, and we're just fooling around 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You guys, are anoying.
> No i havent
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How about now? 
And thank you for the complement  
I'M BATMAN


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You guys, are anoying.
> No i havent
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What are they talking about?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## L2Deliver (Apr 22, 2013)

don't spoil the game.

restoring app from TB after doing a reset on CM10.1


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 22, 2013)

L2Deliver said:


> don't spoil the game.
> 
> restoring app from TB after doing a reset on CM10.1

Click to collapse



We're not.
We are actively annoying domini 

(Dudes i just saved us all!)

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 22, 2013)

Getting myself drunk while beside my girlfriend... and I'm married.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> Getting myself drunk while beside my girlfriend... and I'm married.

Click to collapse



Bugger,  misread it:banghead:
_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 22, 2013)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> Getting myself drunk while beside my girlfriend... and I'm married.

Click to collapse



Well congratulations. 
You've just made the front page on XDA for being the most badass mofo in town. You'll receive a free brony and your thanks meter be incremented by 10,000. Your username to will now be represented in pink, signifying your degree of badassery. Thanks for enlightening us all on this evasive topic. 


Viva La Resistance!



And don't forget to check your mail, for your free copy of Google Glass : Explorer Edition. A small token of Sergey's and Larry's gratitude for your eternal benevolence




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## midras1974 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now, I drink beer, I have three more 
I especially Polish beer


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well congratulations.
> You've just made the front page on XDA for being the most badass mofo in town. You'll receive a free brony and your thanks meter be incremented by 10,000. Your username to will now be represented in pink, signifying your degree of badassery. Thanks for enlightening us all on the evasive topic.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you saying he'll receive a free fan of the show MLP? Cause that's what a "Brony" is 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well congratulations.
> You've just made the front page on XDA for being the most badass mofo in town. You'll receive a free brony and your thanks meter be incremented by 10,000. Your username to will now be represented in pink, signifying your degree of badassery. Thanks for enlightening us all on this evasive topic.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you even lift bro?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 22, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Are you saying he'll receive a free fan of the show MLP?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Yup. Darkshadow246, DarkKnight or hanisod. He'll even get options







Ichigo said:


> Do you even lift bro?

Click to collapse




Yeah bro, I mean sis...I mean hermit 



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Overclocking 



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yup. Darkshadow246, DarkKnight or hanisod. He'll even get options
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Darkshadow isn't really a Brony though

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Overclocking
> View attachment 1903126
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why would you overclock a pc? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yup. Darkshadow246, DarkKnight or hanisod. He'll even get options
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt that.  Weakling.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 22, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Hahaha, Darkshadow isn't really a Brony though
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Devildog then. You looking for a slot/







hanisod said:


> Why would you overclock a pc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ah. Here he comes 



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Why would you overclock a pc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just because its fun.
But i'll undo it later coz it heats up to fast.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Overclocking
> View attachment 1903126
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oooh goody, can't wait for this 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just because its fun.
> But i'll undo it later coz it heats up to fast.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's why people don't overclock pc 
It's too risky 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> because its fun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bad reasoning.
You know what the else is fun?


----------



## SlapYoSelf (Apr 22, 2013)

Watching argo,smokin ah blunt, chillin....

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Bad reasoning.
> You know what the else is fun?

Click to collapse



Changing your username a gazillion times?




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Mr.Brown94 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lying on my bed replying your topic

Sent from my LG Swift L9 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Devildog then. You looking for a slot/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, I'm not looking for a slot at all, just clarifying things 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 22, 2013)

Relaxing from a very long last week


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Changing your username a gazillion times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



H-H-HYPERCOMBO!!!



Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok..
I admit: i completely ****ed up!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok..
> I admit: i completely ****ed up!

Click to collapse



Finally you admit you always screw up everything


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> Finally you admit you always screw up everything

Click to collapse



Damn those socks always.
But my computer is in perfect state, so is my phone and tablet.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Damn those socks always.

Click to collapse



LOL, them socks must have a terrible life xD

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Damn those socks always.
> But my computer is in perfect state, so is my phone and tablet.

Click to collapse



Ghe ghe, your ''phone'' is in perfect state? Last i heard it had a broken motherboard


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> LOL, them socks must have a terrible life xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My galaxy mini is in perfect state


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My galaxy mini is in perfect state

Click to collapse



The term 'Phone' is being used loosly here


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> The term 'Phone' is being used loosly here

Click to collapse



Yeeaaah, even iphone is better then galaxy mini -.-


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeeaaah, even iphone is better then galaxy mini -.-

Click to collapse



No it isn't.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By software, never ever NO, ios sucks

by hardware the iPhone beats my galaxy mini.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> By software, never ever NO, ios sucks
> 
> by hardware the iPhone beats my galaxy mini.

Click to collapse



I'd rather have a device with good software and crappy hardware than the other way around.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd rather have a device with good software and crappy hardware than the other way around.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's why iPhone is so popular 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> That's why iPhone is so popular
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...?
I was talking piss about iOS.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

Just checking out my new username.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 22, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just checking out my new username.

Click to collapse



Were you race99? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Were you race99?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No, i was race55


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...?
> I was talking piss about iOS.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IOS sucks 
But I am just hoping we could get our android os as fast and strong multitasking as ios
Still android is much better than the lame ios 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> No, i was race55

Click to collapse



You made a second account? That's against XDA rules.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




hanisod said:


> IOS sucks
> But I am just hoping we could get our android os as fast and strong multitasking as ios
> Still android is much better than the lame ios
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fast and strong multitasking....? Did you recently get a brick in the head?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You made a second account? That's against XDA rules.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, because, you know, i just totally made 2000 posts on my new account. And i totally went back in time to 2011 to make a new account. -_-


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd rather have a device with good software and crappy hardware than the other way around.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But not this hardware. It barely does anything







Android Pizza said:


> You made a second account? That's against XDA rules.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He changed username. Not new acount

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> He changed username. Not new acount
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Thank you, captain obvious.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yeah, because, you know, i just totally made 2000 posts on my new account. And i totally went back in time to 2011 to make a new account. -_-

Click to collapse



No need for sarcasm. I just didn't know it was possible to change your username.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Apr 22, 2013)

I play Guild Wars 2.

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No need for sarcasm. I just didn't know it was possible to change your username.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is never enough sarcasm xD You can change it if you PM a moderator.


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Fast and strong multitasking....? Did you recently get a brick in the head?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Correct me if I'm wrong. 
I never used an iPhone before. 
But I remember my friend had about 10 gigabyte of apps on his phone (lags like hell but working).
So what do you think? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> I never used an iPhone before.
> But I remember my friend had about 10 gigabyte of apps on his phone (lags like hell but working).
> So what do you think?
> ...

Click to collapse



Iphail is iPhail

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Iphail is iPhail
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Correct, Domini.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Iphail is iPhail
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Correct, Domini.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then thank you for clearing that up 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is how apple works:






Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No need for sarcasm. I just didn't know it was possible to change your username.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have to pm someone like mike or notatreofan, admin etc with your preferred new name and it comes through in a day or so

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

i even got me a new avatar guys 

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

And a new signature. I'm all set for the next 2 years.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> i even got me a new avatar guys
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------
> 
> And a new signature. I'm all set for the next 2 years.

Click to collapse



Lol i only change sig sometimes.
My avatar is still the best 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> This is how apple works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dom,  i see your still posting. All must be good then, or did you melt your pc chip? 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol i only change sig sometimes.
> My avatar is still the best
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Lol, i never edit any of it.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey dom,  i see your still posting. All must be good then, or did you melt your pc chip?
> 
> _      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _

Click to collapse



No. Nothing bad happened.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yup. Darkshadow246, DarkKnight or hanisod. He'll even get options
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xda doesn't promote slave labor

I'M BATMAN


----------



## dr.lube (Apr 22, 2013)

Crying 

Tony 11 (CM10) - KK118 - NewBootloader


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

dr.lube said:


> Crying
> 
> Tony 11 (CM10) - KK118 - NewBootloader

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## dr.lube (Apr 22, 2013)

I have si much to study for Monday.. 

Tony 11 (CM10) - KK118 - NewBootloader


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 22, 2013)

That ain't a reason to cry. Man up. Go study

Sent from my Desire X | Team Shadow


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No. Nothing bad happened.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



What about now? 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> What about now?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



His comp blew up I bet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nothing bad happened

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nothing bad happened
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Then stop thinking about something you want to ruin 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OverClockeD_GR (Apr 22, 2013)

Surfing xda in toilet

Sent from my Newsmy using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

OverClockeD_GR said:


> Surfing xda in toilet
> 
> Sent from my Newsmy using xda premium

Click to collapse



How is it in there?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> How is it in there?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Very messy...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 22, 2013)

But im gonna sleep, bye 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But im gonna sleep, bye
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



In the toilet? Nasty!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2013)

having a drink, listening to some music. Just got done updating the hox to slim build 4.2....next up, the s3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafaelvasconcelos (Apr 23, 2013)

facebook, photoshop, deviantArt.
:good:


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But im gonna sleep, bye
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Don't die in your sleep 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 23, 2013)

Browsing the Web and texting 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Graphics with LWJGL


----------



## _Variable (Apr 23, 2013)

KIK'ing a guy

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## gabrielking9 (Apr 23, 2013)

Watching Game of Thrones and after will watch Vikings ^_^

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 23, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Xda doesn't promote slave labor
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Too late. You're being sold to the gentleman with the mental problem




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## _Variable (Apr 23, 2013)

Best it b  my  hr  iffyyuri 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Sht.. TESTING MY NEW KEYBOARD!

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

Watching Sammy's post about trying her new keyboard  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Best it b  my  hr  iffyyuri
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> ...

Click to collapse



Get rid of it.  Now. 

-kcco-


----------



## _Variable (Apr 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get rid of it.  Now.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Yeah. I just changed back to my old one.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## flatzki (Apr 23, 2013)

On way to home. My boss have kick me out :beer:

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol



-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## sniper (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking for a Sprint Note II tester.....

Hey skinny, how have you been?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
BlackBean   ?    LightWeight   ?   PACinBlack   ?   PACman   ?   PA   ?   RootBox


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just reading past pages and finding out there was a conversation about me 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Flooney (Apr 23, 2013)

Just laying around and waiting for school to start. 

 Sent with GNex and CM 10.1


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 23, 2013)

Doing the morning rounds of xda, G+, twitter & Pulse


 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 23, 2013)

Typing this




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 23, 2013)

Making a presentation of giant panda but girlfriend's friends are making too much noise so I decided to just sit here and surf the web.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Just reading past pages and finding out there was a conversation about me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just escaped the awesome fate of being auctioned off
Imagine the crowd.... Cheering your name... Raising signs for you...



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## anazhd (Apr 23, 2013)

ahh i left my 50 shades trilogy 150miles away. flipboarding again :/

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 23, 2013)

anazhd said:


> ahh i left my 50 shades trilogy 150miles away. flipboarding again :/
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That series is basically porn isn't it?

Sent from my One X


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 23, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> That series is basically porn isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



No


I'M BATMAN


----------



## anazhd (Apr 23, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> That series is basically porn isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



More to romantic plus erotic. If it's a porn, the whole trilogy would be filled with "ah ah ah **** me baby ah ah " and...you know what I mean.

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 23, 2013)

anazhd said:


> More to romantic plus erotic. If it's a porn, the whole trilogy would be filled with "ah ah ah **** me baby ah ah " and...you know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm, alright then. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## anazhd (Apr 23, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Hmm, alright then.
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Aight  *lol this feels like twitter*

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (Apr 23, 2013)

Trolling my sister with WiFikill.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 23, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Trolling my sister with WiFikill.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's fun

Sent from my Desire X | Team Shadow


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Trolling my sister with WiFikill.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhhh...I've done that many a time. It's so fun!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ahhhh...I've done that many a time. It's so fun!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You must have a very boring life.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 23, 2013)

Trying to stay up. Need to get my sleeping pattern in order

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

@Ichigo
Indeed.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Not doing what I'm suppose to... Work lol.


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 23, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Trying to stay up. Need to get my sleeping pattern in order
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



I'm staying up overnight  otherwise I'd have to wake up before 4AM and I just can't do that. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Teraclips (Apr 23, 2013)

Ate like a pig and getting ready to get back to work 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 24, 2013)

Eating at Humperdinks in Arlington LOL


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 24, 2013)

Up all night. 3.07, this is the point I start regretting why didn't I sleep but this time u have a reason... 

E. Still awake. One hour to go... Man is this place always this dead at this time of day? 

E2: oh come on! I'm at a bus stop at freaking 5.24AM with a thin shirt on at +2C(frankly that's kinda warm after this long and cold winter)! Haven't heard a crap about the girlfriend.... Hopefully she's not sleeping... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 24, 2013)

Listening to the top 1000 albums of all time on radio veronica. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## artack79 (Apr 24, 2013)

I m here to reach 10 post. :banghead:

sent using my Ultra GTI9100


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2013)

artack79 said:


> I m here to reach 10 post. :banghead:
> 
> sent using my Ultra GTI9100

Click to collapse











ij500 said:


> I know that feeling bro. Have a lot to contribute but can't.

Click to collapse



If you have so much to contribute then how difficult would it be to make 10 useful posts in your device forums Q&A helping people like yourselves that can't post on the development forums, it's easy why not give it a go 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847


_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got done buzz shaving my head and shaping up my beard.. Figure I look less like a caveman before my mother in law comes.. Ehh 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Damnit. I got punished by my teacher because i failed my test because i whas sick!

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> damnit. I got punished by my teacher because i failed my test because i whas sick!
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



finally!

I'm batman


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Damnit. I got punished by my teacher because i failed my test because i whas sick!
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



You have a really mean sounding teacher.

--Android Pizza


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Damnit. I got punished by my teacher because i failed my test because i whas sick!
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



In what way?  ^^ (think dirty  )

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Fzee (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Damnit. I got punished by my teacher because i failed my test because i whas sick!
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



What an ass****.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukasz6127 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sitting at  home because i sick and reading this thread 

Wysyłane z mojego OV-BaseCore7 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 24, 2013)

Just bored...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, i hate that teacher.
But my mom is going to write a letter so i maybe dont have to sit till 17:30 at school tomorrow.

Sent from my snail-based cpu

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




weeo said:


> You have a really mean sounding teacher.
> 
> --Android Pizza

Click to collapse



Hey Android Pizza, why is your username changed?

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, i hate that teacher.
> But my mom is going to write a letter so i maybe dont have to sit till 17:30 at school tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd rather not go over that.

--Android Pizza


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

weeo said:


> I'd rather not go over that.
> 
> --Android Pizza

Click to collapse



Oh ok.

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 24, 2013)

weeo said:


> i'd rather not go over that.
> 
> --android pizza

Click to collapse



lol

i'm batman


----------



## illr (Apr 24, 2013)

Speed tests :thumbup:  almost 70mb download.

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 24, 2013)

illr said:


> Speed tests :thumbup:  almost 70mb download.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good! :thumbup:
Mine is 20/30 down and 5/6 mb up.

Sent from my snail-based cpu


----------



## flatzki (Apr 24, 2013)

Dortmund wins today

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## illr (Apr 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Good! :thumbup:
> Mine is 20/30 down and 5/6 mb up.
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu

Click to collapse



Yea there is a tower literally right next to the building I work in  I work DoD and the contracted AT&T base wide I love it.

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## happybana (Apr 24, 2013)

Procrastinating at work! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squid93 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just waiting for motivation to get out of bed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soccerfan6789 (Apr 25, 2013)

This thread is a Twitter but just on XDA lol.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 25, 2013)

soccerfan6789 said:


> This thread is a Twitter but just on XDA lol.

Click to collapse



Nice observation #fullofwin

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Nice observation #fullofwin
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



#truedat #swag #yolo


----------



## _Variable (Apr 25, 2013)

@Taylor_Swift #win

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Im taking a day off tomorrow...#win? #dayoff #yolo #amiusingthehashtagright?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## _Variable (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking for info on the Galaxy S4 to put to my thread

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 25, 2013)

Gaping in amused shock. 

A bomb threat at the ABN ARMO (bank) in _Hengelo_?! What, was the Ikea closed?  :laugh:

Amazingly enough, the trains haven't been shut down. So the NS panicks over a flake of snow, but not explosives?


----------



## Gnarled (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Gaping in amused shock.
> 
> A bomb threat at the ABN ARMO (bank) in _Hengelo_?! What, was the Ikea closed?  :laugh:
> 
> Amazingly enough, the trains haven't been shut down. So the NS panicks over a flake of snow, but not explosives?

Click to collapse



Bet 'em Ikea workers could whip together a bomb shelter lickety split out of affordable mattresses and meatballs for glue. 

Watching King of the Hill, trying to get tired.


----------



## Fzee (Apr 25, 2013)

Watching slowly bit by bit as my phone loses every ounce of juice it has.Now where did my charger go??

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrsubway (Apr 25, 2013)

Waiting on the damn cable guy to come replace my broken DVRs.  

Sent from a heavily modded Cappy from parts unknown.  Slimbean/Semaphore.  FTW.


----------



## gastonw (Apr 25, 2013)

mrsubway said:


> Waiting on the damn cable guy to come replace my broken DVRs.
> 
> Sent from a heavily modded Cappy from parts unknown.  Slimbean/Semaphore.  FTW.

Click to collapse



Sip vodka while you wait.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 26, 2013)

Just woke up

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## mrsubway (Apr 26, 2013)

Who says I wasn't.  

Sent from a heavily modded Cappy from parts unknown.  Slimbean/Semaphore.  FTW.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

Going to sleep 

sent from my :tank:


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

Just started watching Jack Reacher

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## anazhd (Apr 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just started watching Jack Reacher
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Quite a great movie 

"I Am Jack Reacher"

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 26, 2013)

Just woke up. Eating sandwich and drinking coffee. Getting ready to go to school hungover. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## paranoid365 (Apr 26, 2013)

About to back-up my HTC ONE X, and get my new Samsung Note 2 primed, and ready to roll, (this is going to f***ing rock)!! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Just woke up. Eating sandwich and drinking coffee. Getting ready to go to school hungover.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Same old same old then?

Got up, gonna get ready for school in a bit.. Arms ache after gym through.. Maybe I should stay in my nice comfy bed for today..

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2013)

Listning to this little number.


----------



## anazhd (Apr 26, 2013)

Eating curry chicken :3 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (Apr 26, 2013)

Hum.......figuring out who has a light in this hospital




Sent from the little guy


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

In class and bored 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Fzee (Apr 26, 2013)

Downloading my cooked theme..

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 26, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Same old same old then?
> 
> Got up, gonna get ready for school in a bit.. Arms ache after gym through.. Maybe I should stay in my nice comfy bed for today..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly  

Just had a good night with friends. no alcohol involved. Feeling great. Gonna head to bed now! Night guys! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 26, 2013)

In the car waiting for my friend to come out the store 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gastonw (Apr 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Exactly
> 
> Just had a good night with friends. no alcohol involved. Feeling great. Gonna head to bed now! Night guys!
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Next time get sh*t faced, it doesn't get any better than that (that's why chuck norris invented coke, ice and a twist of lemmon.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, i hate that teacher.
> But my mom is going to write a letter so i maybe dont have to sit till 17:30 at school tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my snail-based cpu
> ...

Click to collapse



Mess up yet?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 26, 2013)

Was supposed to sleep...
But snuck out 
On my way to my girlfriend's house, gonna smoke a blunt there and chill... Maybe try and get home after?

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Was supposed to sleep...
> But snuck out
> On my way to my girlfriend's house, gonna smoke a blunt there and chill... Maybe try and get home after?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your mom on xda?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Fzee (Apr 27, 2013)

Doing maths.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Apr 27, 2013)

Watching "The Bourne Identity"

"Zed?Zed's dead baby"


----------



## s8freak (Apr 27, 2013)

Now watching Led Zeppelin's The Song Remains the Same.:thumbup::thumbup:

"Zed?Zed's dead baby"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Is your mom on xda?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



No...

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 27, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No...
> 
> Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse



What if she stalks you every possible way and now she knows about everything 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## good4y0u (Apr 27, 2013)

Just woke up in massive pain because of a surgery I had 2 days ago... I finally fell asleep and my oxycodone wore off.....that pain....:banghead:


Very painful .... but it gave me an app idea


 ....
Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 27, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> What if she stalks you every possible way and now she knows about everything
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I'm one paranoid S.O.B, so I'd know...


----------



## domini99 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got my broken xperia to boot and charge again 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 27, 2013)

Just finished watching some netflix after the girl left. We had a "few" beers and had a good time if you know what I mean. Gonna put my head on the pillow now. GNight people. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2013)

packing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuke (Apr 28, 2013)

Chillin with my rooted HTC one 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## FRooter (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm switching ROMs on my MT4GS/Doubleshot after several happy months using scverhagen's CM9.1 ROM.  I wanted to upgrade to a newer Android release, CM10-based, so I'm giving xmcwildchild22's JellyKang ROM a try, so far so good!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

At my girlfriends house.. Its the weekend and technically I'm supposed to be at a "friend's" house, so its legit enough... I'll probably go home soon though.. Unless I wanna face angry parents and wild accusations..

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## BrooklynNY (Apr 28, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> At my girlfriends house.. Its the weekend and technically I'm supposed to be at a "friend's" house, so its legit enough... I'll probably go home soon though.. Unless I wanna face angry parents and wild accusations..
> 
> Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse



 Sorry, the thanx button ain't workin in this thread. But thanx.


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Playing with my new Galaxy S4 :victory:


----------



## Thundery Steak (Apr 28, 2013)

Downloading a ROM for my phone and listening to In the end by Black Veil Brides


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 28, 2013)

Listening to Crack The Skye by Mastodon. And drinking.

<sigatron> pm me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> Listening to Crack The Skye by Mastodon. And drinking.
> 
> <sigatron> pm me

Click to collapse



Are you into Mnemic at all? 

-kcco-


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you into Mnemic at all?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Haven't heard of them. Checking then out now.

<sigatron> pm me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> Haven't heard of them. Checking then out now.
> 
> <sigatron> pm me

Click to collapse



Cool... Lemme know what you think.   They have a big sound. 

-kcco-


----------



## gastonw (Apr 28, 2013)

Finished watching jon jones kick chael sonnen's ass.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got done giving life to some dead threads in ot. Its my gift to you guise for the day. Your welcome  

Bumpster 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just got done giving life to some dead threads in ot. Its my gift to you guise for the day. Your welcome
> 
> Bumpster
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Honestly,  it was annoying as fk. 

-kcco-


----------



## _Variable (Apr 28, 2013)

Downloading Goog Translate Chinese language pack on Dads note 10 for his trip to Taiwan

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Honestly,  it was annoying as fk.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



That's why u posted in almost every thread I brought back. That's annoying as fauk to complain then participate lol. I didn't bring back boring threads either I brought back about 6-7 I found interesting. Obviously so did a bunch of others including yourself because they all have a bunch more posts in them. Maybe I should go do it again just so u can complain about how annoyed u are then u can go post in them. You deserve a few if these  classic 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's why u posted in almost every thread I brought back. That's annoying as fauk to complain then participate lol. I didn't bring back boring threads either I brought back about 6-7 I found interesting. Obviously so did a bunch of others including yourself because they all have a bunch more posts in them. Maybe I should go do it again just so u can complain about how annoyed u are then u can go post in them. You deserve a few if these  classic
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Keep Calm and Chive On. 

-kcco-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Keep Calm and Chive On.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 28, 2013)

Gathering what I'm going to cook for breakfast.. Figure I'd invite my mom over and cook for her since today's her birthday

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Sorry, the thanx button ain't workin in this thread. But thanx.

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## BrooklynNY (Apr 28, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



 What part didn't you understand?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> What part didn't you understand?

Click to collapse



Why would you thank me? lol


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> What part didn't you understand?

Click to collapse



Shhhh... He's high.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1919500
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Again? 
Buddy. Looks like technology is allergic to you 
No offense 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Again?
> Buddy. Looks like technology is allergic to you
> No offense
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, i didnt mess up.
Just installing windows vista, i want to compare gaming performance between vista and 7

But vista already fails during install...


Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Shhhh... He's high.

Click to collapse



HOW DID YOU KN- I mean, maybe...


domini99 said:


> View attachment 1919500
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Bro... Do you even let your PC rest?  

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> HOW DID YOU KN- I mean, maybe...
> 
> Bro... Do you even let your PC rest?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, i didnt mess up.
> Just installing windows vista, i want to compare gaming performance between vista and 7
> 
> But vista already fails during install...
> ...

Click to collapse



Aha

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Aha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And afterwards it seems like a bad idea
"usb not recognized' every time, every usb!!

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> And afterwards it seems like a bad idea
> "usb not recognized' every time, every usb!!
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Then why don't you try xp? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, i didnt mess up.
> Just installing windows vista, i want to compare gaming performance between vista and 7
> 
> But vista already fails during install...
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. Do you even need to test that? Between those, 7 will do best. But, with ur specs, the best you can do is install an XP. Vista or 7 will eat more than half of ur performance.. XP is much more lightweight, and much more tweakable.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



As a wise person once said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it  


PuffMaN said:


> Dude. Do you even need to test that? Between those, 7 will do best. But, with ur specs, the best you can do is install an XP. Vista or 7 will eat more than half of ur performance.. XP is much more lightweight, and much more tweakable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Agreed. Even try Ubuntu?

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Then why don't you try xp?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Games run crap on xp
They run nicely on 7.







PuffMaN said:


> Dude. Do you even need to test that? Between those, 7 will do best. But, with ur specs, the best you can do is install an XP. Vista or 7 will eat more than half of ur performance.. XP is much more lightweight, and much more tweakable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse





Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Games run crap on xp
> They run nicely on 7.
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



At least you will finally leave it in peace 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> At least you will finally leave it in peace
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just let me do what i want.
Its my pc

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Games run crap on xp
> They run nicely on 7.
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Strange. I always had better performance on older pc's with xp.



GuyInTheCorner said:


> As a wise person once said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it
> 
> 
> Agreed. Even try Ubuntu?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ubuntu? For general use? Definitly. For gaming? Unfortunatly no. 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just let me do what i want.
> Its my pc
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Alright. I apologize 
Mess it up the way you want 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andybfmv96 (Apr 28, 2013)

Slacking off from my chemistry homework. Looking for something to entertain me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just let me do what i want.
> Its my pc
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Ignore them all, you do exactly what you want with your pc. 




















Just remember to check in when you fry it 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Its a pain to install windows vista, but i did it 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## bigox (Apr 28, 2013)

Laying in bed relaxing and passing gas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Exactly like expacted:
Slow performance and crashes.
30 minutes off life wasted xD

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Exactly like expacted:
> Slow performance and crashes.
> 30 minutes off life wasted xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly as I expected. 
No wonder people hated it. 
Now you done messing with it? 
Try backtrack (best Linux distro I have ever used). 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Exactly like expacted:
> Slow performance and crashes.
> 30 minutes off life wasted xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mess up yet?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Exactly as I expected.
> No wonder people hated it.
> Now you done messing with it?
> Try backtrack (best Linux distro I have ever used).
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try, but i dont think games run very nice in linux







-DarkKnight- said:


> Mess up yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NO
shut up!!

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'll try, but i dont think games run very nice in linux
> 
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Not true. 
As you know android is Linux based. 
And games run great on high-end devices. 
So why wouldn't it work fast? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Mess up yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Won't be too long 







domini99 said:


> I'll try, but i dont think games run very nice in linux
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Not true.
> As you know android is Linux based.
> And games run great on high-end devices.
> So why wouldn't it work fast?
> ...

Click to collapse



I never got SAMP to work without bugs. Gta 4 crashes constantly. IL 2 gets low frames....

No

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I never got SAMP to work without bugs. Gta 4 crashes constantly. IL 2 gets low frames....
> 
> No
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean you use an application like wine to play games? 
Of course they will run slow. 
Try to get some games specially made for Linux distro's 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 28, 2013)

Playing 10000000. The most addicting game ever. And my girlfriend has started to hate it. "You care about the game more than me", deal with it girl 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 28, 2013)

Watching TV.  13th Street is broadcasting Sherlock s01e01


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You mean you use an application like wine to play games?
> Of course they will run slow.
> Try to get some games specially made for Linux distro's
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What if my favourite games arent made for linux?

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What if my favourite games arent made for linux?
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Do your homework 
Search 
You might like one 
There's a lot of cool games for linux 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Do your homework
> Search
> You might like one
> There's a lot of cool games for linux
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but not the one i want.
Deal with it.
I use Windows.

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah but not the one i want.
> Deal with it.
> I use Windows.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Playing 10000000. The most addicting game ever. And my girlfriend has started to hate it. "You care about the game more than me", deal with it girl
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Never heard of it...
Seems good if you're that addicted to it 

Doing what I've been doing for a week, at my girls house, smoking some ganja


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Apr 28, 2013)

Laundry

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wststreet (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm bored looking for stuff to do, discovered the Off Topic section, found this thread. Cartoons running in the background because I'll never be too old for cartoons or anime (maybe)


----------



## shanman-2 (Apr 28, 2013)

laughing hysterically . Just smashed the screen on my development laptop :banghead:
More fn  expense... :banghead: 
Turning to drink...


Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

wststreet said:


> I'm bored looking for stuff to do, discovered the Off Topic section, found this thread. Cartoons running in the background because I'll never be too old for cartoons or anime (maybe)

Click to collapse



No one is ever too old for cartoons.. or anime 







shanman-2 said:


> laughing hysterically . Just smashed the screen on my development laptop :banghead:
> More fn  expense... :banghead:
> Turning to drink...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch. That bites. Feel ya bro, I punched my laptop's screen cause I got pissed, now my nice £400 laptop is deadweight unless I use an external monitor, which I use for my PC.. crap

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## MissionImprobable (Apr 29, 2013)

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Apr 29, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> Game of Thrones.

Click to collapse



Sitting on the throne......

Haha

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

US history homework is stupid 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DraXonic (Apr 29, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> US history homework is stupid
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Realllyyyy Then check my Homework

Sent from my MI355 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Galaxysm (Apr 29, 2013)

Just finished watching 21 & over LOL. Good movie. 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## jyotman007 (Apr 29, 2013)

Playing FIFA 13

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

shanman-2 said:


> laughing hysterically . Just smashed the screen on my development laptop :banghead:
> More fn  expense... :banghead:
> Turning to drink...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I smashed one too once.
And i dont give a ****,
It whas a useless 2001 laptop.








GuyInTheCorner said:


> No one is ever too old for cartoons.. or anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2013)

I am worrying about a good friend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I am worrying about a good friend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whats wrong? 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## Fzee (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Whats wrong?
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Nice signature lol

Just finished creating a my first boot animation 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I am worrying about a good friend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 29, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Never heard of it...
> Seems good if you're that addicted to it
> 
> Doing what I've been doing for a week, at my girls house, smoking some ganja

Click to collapse



What ever you do, do not try that game. Ever. It will eventually ruin your life. I'm still playing it. It's been like 72hrs total. Crazy... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> What ever you do, do not try that game. Ever. It will eventually ruin your life. I'm still playing it. It's been like 72hrs total. Crazy...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I'll take it from you then 

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone miss me? :beer::thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Anyone miss me? :beer::thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Whasup bro
Long time no xda 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup bro
> Long time no xda
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Nvm dude. I was just busy during ge week. Im still busy now as i have family round still but not too busy. I should be back on XDA daily for my roms and apps...and off topic.mainly the apps and games though. Not just OT. i just dont post much in other threads as much as it seems like it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 29, 2013)

Figuring out what I'm going to eat.. Stomach is on empty 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Why is death scaring me? Someone starts talking about it and the next thing i know it the word 'death' is everywhere...its scary just how many people spoke of death when i first heard it today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## poweredge99 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just finished making models with the kids. About to start painting them.... Will be a mess for sure. 

"Sent making quotation marks with my fingers "


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why is death scaring me? Someone starts talking about it and the next thing i know it the word 'death' is everywhere...its scary just how many people spoke of death when i first heard it today...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH DEATH 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## nokiabolt (Apr 29, 2013)

Xda lunch break at work! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 29, 2013)

Getting ready for The First of May. Huge party day in Finland. Everyone and I mean everyone gets trashed no matter the age, occupation or gender. The day is essentially a excuse for absolutists to get wasted. Can't frigging wait. We're having a little private party at friend's(about 7 people)   

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Firen (Apr 29, 2013)

Watching youtube, getting ready for gym, making posts to get the 10...


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

Having fun with my tablet.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Having fun with my tablet.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Ok. Finished messing with your pc
Now your tablet 
All what I can say is
Good luck 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Having fun with my tablet.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Don't brick it!!!


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ok. Finished messing with your pc
> Now your tablet
> All what I can say is
> Good luck
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please stop.
Its been enough, OK?
This is starting to annoy me.
I am just playing a game

I know what im doing!
The things i broke where things that where old and in bad shape;

The first videocard already whas damaged, it broke later.
The second whas a 2005 card. It whas so old it whas just doomed.
My Xperia: It was a refurbished one. I dont know what happened to it before i got it. Atleast i know its more the 2 years old.

Next to that i soft bricked my phone once, my tablet never had a problem.
My laptop is 4 years old and heavely used by my fathers job before i got it. It has some graphics isseus causing it to crash sometimes.
The computer downstairs crashed once due a virus.
My new pc has no problem at all.

So what is your problem??
I almost never break something. I have a bluescreen on my laptop sometimes. Thats all.
I reinstall windows a lot off times to test some themes and patches on a second partition.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Anyone miss me? :beer::thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Who are you again? Nah, kidding, what's up Gmaster? 


gmaster1 said:


> Why is death scaring me? Someone starts talking about it and the next thing i know it the word 'death' is everywhere...its scary just how many people spoke of death when i first heard it today...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



All in the mind bro, all in the mind.


ArmorD said:


> Getting ready for The First of May. Huge party day in Finland. Everyone and I mean everyone gets trashed no matter the age, occupation or gender. The day is essentially a excuse for absolutists to get wasted. Can't frigging wait. We're having a little private party at friend's(about 7 people)
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Dude, that's your average day anyway! 
Sounds like a party, so when can I bring the Smirnoff?
Reminds me of when I got completely wasted in school.. it was.. interesting..


domini99 said:


> Can you please stop.
> Its been enough, OK?
> This is starting to annoy me.
> I am just playing a game
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys seriously, give Domini a break! I feel for him..

I'm getting ready for some sleeps and texting my girlfriend.. shock, horror I'm not at her house today!  :screwy: :what: 


Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## hanisod (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you please stop.
> Its been enough, OK?
> This is starting to annoy me.
> I am just playing a game
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just kidding 
Look I didn't know it was that annoying 
I'm truly sorry 
And I won't bother you with this again 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Who are you again? Nah, kidding, what's up Gmaster?
> 
> All in the mind bro, all in the mind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Nvm dude. Just chillaxing in bed atm.

2) i know its all in the mind...its just gotten to a point where i start to overthink about it too much...


That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Guys seriously, give Domini a break! I feel for him..
> 
> Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse





hanisod said:


> I was just kidding
> Look I didn't know it was that annoying
> I'm truly sorry
> And I won't bother you with this again
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!
Geez..
That took long for people to understand

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thank you!
> Geez..
> That took long for people to understand
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know people will still do it...right? Like me. The POTAYTO! Did you b(lol jk :thumbup::beer

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thank you!
> Geez..
> That took long for people to understand
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understood long ago.. Just couldnt resist it  
Nah really.. It was never my intention to hurt u like that. Were just fooling around 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I understood long ago.. Just couldnt resist it
> Nah really.. It was never my intention to hurt u like that. Were just fooling around
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



I know you're fooling around, but its enough now.
I am done with it, and get upset everytime i get that single question, coz i get it everytime i do something!
I say: "im going to upgrade my videocard!"
Instead off "great which one are you getting?"
I only get "DID YOU MESS UP ALREADY???????!!?!"
"DONT F*CK UP!!!!!!!!"

And thats REALLY annoying
Like i never do anything good.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I know you're fooling around, but its enough now.
> I am done with it, and get upset everytime i get that single question, coz i get it everytime i do something!
> I say: "im going to upgrade my videocard!"
> Instead off "great which one are you getting?"
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same thing happen to me in another thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 1) Nvm dude. Just chillaxing in bed atm.
> 
> 2) i know its all in the mind...its just gotten to a point where i start to overthink about it too much...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nyce 

Yeah, I do too bro. Just keep a cool head, you'll be ok


domini99 said:


> Thank you!
> Geez..
> That took long for people to understand
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never really meant it like that, I just asked if you keep your PC somewhat stable. I'm in a similar situation too bro, don't worry


Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## domini99 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well nevermind, if you please stop its alright 
I want to live normally in offtopic 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you please stop.
> Its been enough, OK?
> This is starting to annoy me.
> I am just playing a game
> ...

Click to collapse



No offense, but if you can't take simple trolling like that, OT may not be the place for you.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No offense, but if you can't take simple trolling like that, OT may not be the place for you.

Click to collapse



She has a good point...

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have the same thing happen to me in another thread.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which one? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of all people, I thought you would know.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of all people, I thought you would know.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Who Me 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 30, 2013)

Watching the Coronation. :yawn:


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I know you're fooling around, but its enough now.
> I am done with it, and get upset everytime i get that single question, coz i get it everytime i do something!
> I say: "im going to upgrade my videocard!"
> Instead off "great which one are you getting?"
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, really didn't Realise it was bugging you that much. I'll stop with the persistent asking and just do it every now and then? 

Btw,  what video card are you getting? 

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just made a deal for a bold 9700, can't wait to use that awesome keyboard once again.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Programming my ass.

뷁


----------



## pl4cid (Apr 30, 2013)

Walking home and it's raining.. Crap

Tapatalked


----------



## _Variable (Apr 30, 2013)

Lurking XDA via Tapatalk

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## pl4cid (Apr 30, 2013)

Train saves me from rain, lucky I am 

Tapatalked


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 30, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Train saves me from rain, lucky I am
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



It feels comfortable when you walk through the rain alone.

뷁

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

Just finished programming. Now, its time to port my ass into other devices

뷁


----------



## pl4cid (Apr 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> It feels comfortable when you walk through the rain alone.
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



Depends on how much it rains  Plus its quite cold here in Germany..
But I agree, summer rain is awesome. Too bad the Nex4 isnt waterproof 

Tapatalked


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, really didn't Realise it was bugging you that much. I'll stop with the persistent asking and just do it every now and then?
> 
> Btw,  what video card are you getting?
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



I actually already got it and installed in my pc

Ati Radeon HD 6570
Great card for cheap price
€68
Black ops 2, all high 1920x1080 = 40 fps


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I actually already got it and installed in my pc
> 
> Ati Radeon HD 6570
> Great card for cheap price
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice
My congrats 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just put my PSP for sale.  if any dutchies are interested it's on marktplaats and tweakers. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking for a way to get money to buy new mobo for my pc.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking for a way to get money to buy new mobo for my pc.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Why? 
The one you have isn't enough? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rewatching the entire justice league series....timelines dont make sense but still cool.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 30, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Rewatching the entire justice league series....timelines dont make sense but still cool.

Click to collapse



Bpeh, old movie and I dont really like superheroes

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Why?
> The one you have isn't enough?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.
A pentium 4 is kinda old.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No.
> A pentium 4 is kinda old.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Hmmmm.
What do you want to get? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hmmmm.
> What do you want to get?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Core 2 quad.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Core 2 quad.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



I wanted that 
But didn't have enough money. 
I remember my uncle got a super fast pc
So I started to spend most of my time at his house 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Core 2 quad.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Dude, save like €300 and get a quad amd, mainboard and new ram. Then you will be set. Its not worth spending money on acient hardware.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I wanted that
> But didn't have enough money.
> I remember my uncle got a super fast pc
> So I started to spend most of my time at his house
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL
The p4 is bottlenecking my gpu.
The p4 is singlecore, not enough to play the new games at good framerate

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




PuffMaN said:


> Dude, save like €300 and get a quad amd, mainboard and new ram. Then you will be set. Its not worth spending money on acient hardware.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



How much money do i need for that?
I can get a core 2 quad with mobo for €100

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2013)

Waiting in line in the post office

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL
> The p4 is bottlenecking my gpu.
> The p4 is singlecore, not enough to play the new games at good framerate
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not very interested in PCs 
So I am a noob when it comes to pc specs. 
But Core 2 quad is a really good choice. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I'm not very interested in PCs
> So I am a noob when it comes to pc specs.
> But Core 2 quad is a really good choice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think so,
The core 2 quad is already outdated tough.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Bpeh, old movie and I dont really like superheroes
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling or just trolling....


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think so,
> The core 2 quad is already outdated tough.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Outdated. 
But still can play a couple of games 
I couldn't play NFS the run on my pc with core 2 due 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Outdated.
> But still can play a couple of games
> I couldn't play NFS the run on my pc with core 2 due
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Core 2 quad can run all games, but not at high.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Core 2 quad can run all games, but not at high.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Yeah unfortunate 
Other could be very expensive. 
But damn that amd fx 8000 runs games really fast and make it look so realistic 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought an hp laptop for $532, Which had 3rd gen ivybridge i5 3210m in it.
It runs nearly all games perfectly ,and the integrated gpu chip Intel hd 4000 is not that bad at all.
and despite how very expensive 3rd gen i5 is(afaik $250), i think ive luckily found an ultimate jackpot for both specs and budget

뷁


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I bought an hp laptop for $532, Which had 3rd gen ivybridge i5 3210m in it.
> It runs nearly all games perfectly ,and the integrated gpu chip Intel hd 4000 is not that bad at all.
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



But i dont have money for an i5

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Moopow (Apr 30, 2013)

at  work .... browsing xda forum ...


----------



## hoholee12 (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But i dont have money for an i5
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



No. I meant laptop 

Btw. Core 2 Duo or Quad is pretty much enough for everything. You just need better graphics card.

뷁


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> No. I meant laptop
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



Im not going to buy laptop either.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## suyisaster (Apr 30, 2013)

My apps googleplay was missing!!! What happen!! Damn!:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

suyisaster said:


> My apps googleplay was missing!!! What happen!! Damn!:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:nuke:?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> :nuke:?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Potaytos?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Potaytos?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, potaytos.
IHAZMINITABLET!!! 



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes, potaytos.
> IHAZMINITABLET!!!
> View attachment 1925459
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Which taby?
Specs? 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Some of you guy needs to get a home.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Some of you guy needs to get a home.

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## thedadio (Apr 30, 2013)

Watching wasted erstwhile lol

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



As in some of you treat this thread as your own discussion thread. Not that there's anything wrong with that.  Don't get me wrong. I'm just saying there are threads on XDA where you can discuss with others(Gli, Frat, Brony, ect.) like what you guy do. Again, there's nothing wrong with what you're doing. I'm just explaining what I meant.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Which taby?
> Specs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's my phone, running PAC ROM...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's why he said mini tablet probably.  

And I'm watching: de vrienden van amstel live. (Dutch concert sponsored by the beer brand amstel) 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Ecuadude (May 1, 2013)

Playing the new ARAM mode in LoL 

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## derPianist (May 1, 2013)

Ecuadude said:


> Playing the new ARAM mode in LoL
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium

Click to collapse



haha 
same here bro! 

*P*


----------



## ShadowLea (May 1, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> And I'm watching: de vrienden van amstel live. (Dutch concert sponsored by the beer brand amstel)

Click to collapse



The line-up this year was rubbish...  Where have the days of guests like Within Temptation and Golden Earring gone... 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pewpew14 (May 1, 2013)

Changing my Atrix 4G ROM from Paranoid Android to Avatar.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 1, 2013)

Being mad at the mods... 
Well doesn't help anyways :banghead:


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 1, 2013)

Enabling Random Bootanimations 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Being mad at the mods...
> Well doesn't help anyways :banghead:

Click to collapse



Woody? Huh, what? Never mind...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Being mad at the mods...
> Well doesn't help anyways :banghead:

Click to collapse



Don't be. It can lead to very bad things. I have learned this the hard way.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Woody? Huh, what? Never mind...

Click to collapse



Yup... you saw it eh? 







Android Pizza said:


> Don't be. It can lead to very bad things. I have learned this the hard way.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well.. I know. You know I had once bought a mod down..almost. someone told me Forget and forgive... so he's still around


----------



## Aniruddhagupte11 (May 1, 2013)

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2172652

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## kchannel9 (May 1, 2013)

Checking xda with a sticky hand after some really great sex....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 1, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Checking xda with a sticky hand after some really great sex....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Staph XDA n continue mate! 
Xda is always here!


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

Deleted
Double post


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

According to my clock its time to troll



Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## gabrielking9 (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> According to my clock its time to troll
> View attachment 1927959
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Lololololololololololololol awesome hahha

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LilBlinx (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> According to my clock its time to troll
> View attachment 1927959
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



It's TROLL time

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> According to my clock its time to troll
> View attachment 1927959
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



*gasp*
Domini! How could you? PIRATE!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 1, 2013)

Drinking sprite and sitting here.. Today is a lazy day since I didn't have to work 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ArmorD (May 1, 2013)

gabrielking9 said:


> Lololololololololololololol awesome hahha
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Really? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (May 1, 2013)

Modding my navbar

Quick launch FTW!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## ScardracS (May 1, 2013)

Read this off topic thread in my bed

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (May 1, 2013)

Listening to some Drum and Bass. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 2, 2013)

Wondering if I can flash another custom rom safely without flashing the stock one 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Wondering if I can flash another custom rom safely without flashing the stock one
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
> Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50

Click to collapse



Of course.   Just do a full wipe/factory reset. 

-kcco-


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 2, 2013)

Getting ready for bed & dreading the next two days of work 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Of course.   Just do a full wipe/factory reset.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



And format everything except sd card?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> And format everything except sd card?

Click to collapse



Yup

-kcco-


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Ok. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Good luck

-kcco-


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (May 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Ok. Thanks!

Click to collapse



What else were you doing before?

Sent From my GT-S5830.
Current Rom-The Ultimatum
Kernel-Fire OC Kernel
Audio Manager-BEATS

Hit Thanks you unthankful $*%$&. Its There For A Reason.


----------



## EddySh (May 2, 2013)

Just nothin'

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> What else were you doing before?
> 
> Sent From my GT-S5830.
> Current Rom-The Ultimatum
> ...

Click to collapse



I wondered myself how he got so far yet didn't know such an elementary thing.   Who knows. 

-kcco-


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (May 2, 2013)

EddySh said:


> Just nothin'
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LOL you are completing 10 posts by posting in OT topics... Where were the mods?

Sent from my GT-S3850
Cheers!
Xiao


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> LOL you are completing 10 posts by posting in OT topics... Where were the mods?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S3850
> Cheers!
> Xiao

Click to collapse



27 posts....you're so like, involved.


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 27 posts....you're so like, involved.

Click to collapse



Hey, actually i have come to the OT forums just now. I wanted to see what exactly was Off Topic.. but i guess i would keep low in OT till a hundred posts.

Sent from my GT-S3850
Cheers!
Xiao


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> Hey, actually i have come to the OT forums just now. I wanted to see what exactly was Off Topic.. but i guess i would keep low in OT till a hundred posts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S3850
> Cheers!
> Xiao

Click to collapse



Make it 1000, deal?


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Make it 1000, deal?

Click to collapse



Deal... 

Sent from my GT-S3850
Cheers!
Xiao


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> Deal...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S3850
> Cheers!
> Xiao

Click to collapse



Peace out!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 27 posts....you're so like, involved.

Click to collapse



Burn! 
Skinny, you demolished this thread in the space of like 10 hours...

Getting ready for school, waiting for my mum to get in the car... Good thing wmthe WiFi reaches here

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Burn!
> Skinny, you demolished this thread in the space of like 10 hours...
> 
> Getting ready for school, waiting for my mum to get in the car... Good thing wmthe WiFi reaches here
> ...

Click to collapse



you say that like it's a bad thing.  I am a doer of good.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing.  I am a doer of good.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing.  I am a doer of good.

Click to collapse



Lies. :sly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lies. :sly:

Click to collapse









-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (May 2, 2013)

Im f*cked

Charger where are you?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

LOL. I'm chilling at work, trying to figure out what beer to drink tonight with dinner.


----------



## hanisod (May 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im f*cked
> View attachment 1930445
> Charger where are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 1%. If my phone's battery dropped to 4% it will shutdown. Stupid Sensation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol 1%. If my phone's battery dropped to 4% it will shutdown. Stupid Sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, bro. Both the Galaxy Nexus, and the RAZR I had were both like that. They would shut down even when they had greater than 1% power, and would need to be on the charger constantly. LOL


----------



## hanisod (May 2, 2013)

BobbyGreedy said:


> Oh, bro. Both the Galaxy Nexus, and the RAZR I had were both like that. They would shut down even when they had greater than 1% power, and would need to be on the charger constantly. LOL

Click to collapse



A nexus or RAZR better than that. At least you won't have to charge them after two hours of usage 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

hanisod said:


> A nexus or RAZR better than that. At least you won't have to charge them after two hours of usage

Click to collapse



Haha, I wish. The GNex isn't much better than 2 hours of constant use for me.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 2, 2013)

Wondering to myself if I value PA with no WiFi over stock htc crap with WiFi. Any advice?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxysm (May 3, 2013)

Just finished watching iron man 3 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## gagdude (May 3, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> Just finished watching iron man 3
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.
> 
> "Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...

Click to collapse



Oh my **** you will not believe how jealous I am.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (May 3, 2013)

Waiting for the delivery guy to deliver my parcel. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 3, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> What else were you doing before?
> 
> Sent From my GT-S5830.
> Current Rom-The Ultimatum
> ...

Click to collapse



Finding ics themed stock apps. Hehe


----------



## kucyk84 (May 3, 2013)

making a fire protection in ICTY Holland  almost weekend.. 

Sent from my ThL W8 using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (May 3, 2013)

Great... delivery guy just drove past my house. 


Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 3, 2013)

Taking a shower.
**** xperia z, plastic bag ftw!  

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## ArmorD (May 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Taking a shower.
> **** xperia z, plastic bag ftw!
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Yolo! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (May 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Taking a shower.
> **** xperia z, plastic bag ftw!
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Who needs waterproof phone cases, eh? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (May 3, 2013)

Getting ready for bed. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 3, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Wondering to myself if I value PA with no WiFi over stock htc crap with WiFi. Any advice?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WiFi...better for your xda usge 


ArmorD said:


> Yolo!
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I expected better from you bro. :what:


domini99 said:


> Taking a shower.
> **** xperia z, plastic bag ftw!
> 
> Sent from my severe damaged phone..
> _I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_

Click to collapse



Duuddee... XD

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

Trying to do a backflip oon a trampoline...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 3, 2013)

Just threw my phone into the wall, Amazingly, it still works. The touchscreen is kinda messed up tho :/. Oh well, warranty here i come.


----------



## domini99 (May 4, 2013)

My phone still works, didnt became wed, all stickers still white.

Everybody..
Put your phone in a microwave bag..... AND TAKE A SHOWER XD

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 4, 2013)

Finding ics launchers 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 4, 2013)

Just woke up 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ronnie498 (May 4, 2013)

Getting ready to move 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Forum Runner


----------



## Fzee (May 4, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Getting ready to move
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Forum Runner

Click to collapse



Where you moving to?
Gonna delete some ****ty bloatware.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (May 4, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Where you moving to?
> Gonna delete some ****ty bloatware.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waco, Tx


----------



## RoseOn (May 4, 2013)

Listening to music and reading some forum threads


----------



## Spartan199 (May 4, 2013)

Playing battlefield 3

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## pl4cid (May 4, 2013)

Smoking weed and watch the sunset from the balcony

Tapatalked


----------



## 4d3d3d3 (May 4, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Smoking weed and watch the sunset from the balcony
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



sounds nice a relaxing, I'm jealous

I'm just doing homework


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Smoking weed and watch the sunset from the balcony
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



I hope it gives you cancer.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I hope it gives you cancer.

Click to collapse



+1
"Just say no"

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikufellow (May 4, 2013)

Listening to the wanted - glad you came 

---------------------------------
_ Still confused between Samsung Galaxy S4 and 10 acres of land in London  _


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 4, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Smoking weed and watch the sunset from the balcony
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



Nice 
Sounds like a god Saturday afternoon 


Ichigo said:


> I hope it gives you cancer.

Click to collapse



That wasnt very nice Jessica.

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nice
> Sounds like a god Saturday afternoon
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't care. And who's Jessica?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't care. And who's Jessica?

Click to collapse



Don't play that game.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## pl4cid (May 4, 2013)

Playing BF3 - Metro - Rush

Tapatalked


----------



## michal.rutkowski (May 4, 2013)

Playing GW2 as usually at this time

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't care. And who's Jessica?

Click to collapse



Each to his own. Or her own.
So which are you, Ichigo (Kurosaki) or Jessica (dontknowyourlastname)?

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## carnisa5 (May 4, 2013)

playing M.A.R.S.


----------



## domini99 (May 4, 2013)

carnisa5 said:


> playing M.A.R.S.

Click to collapse



SNICKERS!!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Each to his own. Or her own.
> So which are you, Ichigo (Kurosaki) or Jessica (dontknowyourlastname)?
> 
> Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse



Neither.


----------



## pl4cid (May 4, 2013)

Watching Dexter

Tapatalked


----------



## PuffMaN (May 4, 2013)

At a disco, drinking, erm, ice tea.. Driving duty tonight 
Responsible driver!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Neither.

Click to collapse





So are you Kenpachi?

...

That was a crap joke.

I just finished playing a bit of MW3, Spec Ops survival. Wave 32 on Resistance like a bawse!


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 4, 2013)

Watching outlaw bikers on natgeotv

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gmaster1 (May 4, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by Ichigo
> > Neither.
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



...*sees tumble weed pass by*...*coughs*...uhm...so hows life?...*mumbles*that joke was terrible...*/mumbles*...

I completely forgot what spec ops is...its been too long for me...

Brought a new gaming mouse today! The rat3! 
Now i just have to get a gaming computer...my current computer works fine but it could be better...alot better...i also brought a new tablet!
...
ok...that was i lie...i just went with someone in my family to help them find a tablet and my mouse...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...*sees tumble weed pass by*...*coughs*...uhm...so hows life?...*mumbles*that joke was terrible...*/mumbles*...
> 
> I completely forgot what spec ops is...its been too long for me...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know it was terrible. I suck at jokes....

Spec ops is like little side tasks. For example, waves of enemies juggernauts, suicide bombers, etc.

Nyce, any good? My PC is outta action, fried the CPU overclocking too much :/ 

Which tablet? And yes, that was a terrible lie

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Galaxysm (May 5, 2013)

Getting ready for work-_- lol

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## lars1216 (May 5, 2013)

Raging at the asphalt license with the Aston on TDU2, can't get the final race finished.  been trying for hours.  

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (May 5, 2013)

Sunday stuff. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sunday stuff.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Like sleeping in? Or going to Church?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Like sleeping in? Or going to Church?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doing match actually. Not so basic weekend for me eh.

Here, a proof. Don't worry, the jack knife is my ruler here at home. Hey, it works!

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (May 5, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah I know it was terrible. I suck at jokes....
> 
> Spec ops is like little side tasks. For example, waves of enemies juggernauts, suicide bombers, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spec ops is coming back to my mind...but i still cant remember. Ill have to see if i can redownload it on steam/origin or whereever i downloaded it from. If i cant fibd it then i guess youtube will do.

The mouse i have is a pretty good mouse. I just have to get use to it as it does feel a bit wierd in the hand. But it is a gaming mouse. And i can see why its a gaming moise. My computer is good enough to play most games. But when it comes to things like BF3 or FC3 my computer laags hardcore. The FPS is ususally below 5. So i have no choice but to switch to my xbox for most games until i get an upgrade.

The tablet he brought was an acer. I dont know which one but it is new from what i can see. Its running android 4.1. And its quite fast and fluent with tegra 3 and 12GB(? I think) memory with access to a SD card slot. (upto 64GB expandable storage.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

Working with Sensors in android devices.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 5, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sunday stuff.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Heh. What happened to getting hammered?







ArmorD said:


> Doing match actually. Not so basic weekend for me eh.
> 
> Here, a proof. Don't worry, the jack knife is my ruler here at home. Hey, it works!
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse




... 






gmaster1 said:


> Spec ops is coming back to my mind...but i still cant remember. Ill have to see if i can redownload it on steam/origin or whereever i downloaded it from. If i cant fibd it then i guess youtube will do.
> 
> The mouse i have is a pretty good mouse. I just have to get use to it as it does feel a bit wierd in the hand. But it is a gaming mouse. And i can see why its a gaming moise. My computer is good enough to play most games. But when it comes to things like BF3 or FC3 my computer laags hardcore. The FPS is ususally below 5. So i have no choice but to switch to my xbox for most games until i get an upgrade.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Main menu - Spec ops. Quite good actually, got to wave 40 with a friend. 

Nice, I need a new mouse too, lappy can finally play Minecraft properly!
Heh, ,y PC is pretty good with news games.

Tablet sounds cool, but Im happy with my note 10.1 


Push that thanks button if I helped!
___________________________________________
HTC Desire HD (A9191 Ace) Nik's Reborn ROM
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (GT-N8010) Stock


----------



## domini99 (May 5, 2013)

Playing gta 4

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 5, 2013)

Enjoying this beautiful day in Michigan with the fam & boyfriend. Painting my face & heading up to Best Buy to grab Boondock Saints

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (May 5, 2013)

Taking a bath after a sunday cruise with the lowrider bikes.. (Lots of beer, oldtimer meeting, fast food, more beer, ...)


Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 5, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Heh. What happened to getting hammered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know how to find spec ops 

My laptop aint even a laptop. Its soo slow its made for everyday interwebz-ing. Cant even load the mc launcher without crashing. My computer however is great. Just add optifine with a hd texture pack and it runs as smooth as budder.

The tablet i brought is cool. Perfect for gaming.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I know how to find spec ops
> 
> My laptop aint even a laptop. Its soo slow its made for everyday interwebz-ing. Cant even load the mc launcher without crashing. My computer however is great. Just add optifine with a hd texture pack and it runs as smooth as budder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh, just checking broski 
My lappy is just a simple business one.
My main PC however is a BEAST! Gaming rug hand built  

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## domini99 (May 5, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Heh, just checking broski
> My lappy is just a simple business one.
> My main PC however is a BEAST! Gaming rug hand built
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My pc is BEAST too 
(*cough* pentium 4 3 ghz oc 3.9ghz *cough)

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My pc is BEAST too
> (*cough* pentium 4 3 ghz oc 3.9ghz *cough)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



*cough* AMD Phenom Quad Core 4.1 GHz *cough*

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## gmaster1 (May 5, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Heh, just checking broski
> My lappy is just a simple business one.
> My main PC however is a BEAST! Gaming rug hand built
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats something to say to PC Newbs. ALWAYS build it yourself. It will always be cheaper.







domini99 said:


> My pc is BEAST too
> (*cough* pentium 4 3 ghz oc 3.9ghz *cough)
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



that sounds like one nasty cough 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Im gonna do a bit of youtoobin and facebooking before bed...
*goes to put you in a tube and hits someones face with a book* all done...*tumbleweed passes by*...my jokes are that terrible...huh...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## soccerfan6789 (May 5, 2013)

APCS is in two days! Going to fail....


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats something to say to PC Newbs. ALWAYS build it yourself. It will always be cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, build yourself is always better. Got an absolute monster for the cost of a low spec PC. 

Yeah, it seems like a nasty cough.

Nah your jokes aren't that bad. Trust me, mine suck. Like that cheap one on the corner 

*the silence is so awkward that it can be heard through the screen if your device and bit even crickets chirp*

Yeah, my jokes really suck



Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## gmaster1 (May 5, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yup, build yourself is always better. Got an absolute monster for the cost of a low spec PC.
> 
> Yeah, it seems like a nasty cough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Agree...your jokes are bad but so are mine.
At least everyone always fails at a joke once in a while. Im going bed now...see you guys tomorrow...or at least type to you guys tomorrow as i wont be able to see you...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 6, 2013)

Trying to buy S4 and HTC one 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 6, 2013)

Deciding between Touchwiz or Stock Android 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Deciding between Touchwiz or Stock Android
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stock Android is better
I'm in the toilet 
Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## A2Trip (May 6, 2013)

Feeling like a beast and need release this aggression... 58 hours of work don't cut it!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## rnyc84 (May 6, 2013)

Laying awake in bed when I should have been asleep already


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2013)

The usual. 

-kcco-


----------



## kchannel9 (May 6, 2013)

Sending wholeness and balance vibrations to everyone reading this, yes, (^-^)/ _you_ ヾ(^_^)







All that exists is self

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Sending wholeness and balance vibrations to everyone reading this, yes, (^-^)/ _you_ ヾ(^_^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see no balance in fractals.  Just patterns, juxtaposed.  That's ok i guess.  I'm gonna grab a beer and not think about it.



Edit:  set the hashpipe aside for tonight.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I see no balance in fractals.  Just patterns, juxtaposed.  That's ok i guess.  I'm gonna grab a beer and not think about it.

Click to collapse



Everything is fractal! 

Hell yeah, I hope you have a great time! :beer: :cheers:

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> *cough* AMD Phenom Quad Core 4.1 GHz *cough*
> 
> Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse



Can I haz your mobo and cpu  ?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hoholee12 (May 6, 2013)

I guess i have the fastest cpu performance here... Quad core I5-750 OCed to 3.2Ghz

뷁


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I guess i have the fastest cpu performance here... Quad core I5-750 OCed to 3.2Ghz
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



No, my friend has i7 something-core 5ghz
And a friend of my parents has 8core amd something

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, my friend has i7 something-core 5ghz
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



Lol. My uncle's computer is stronger than that. 
It was amd fx - something (8 cores. 26GHz). Intel military class 2 motherboard. 1GHz nvidia gpu (DDR5). 8GHz (DDR5) ram. 900wat power supply. And lg 48 inch full hd screen. Sh!t it was damn fast 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol. My uncle's computer is stronger than that.
> It was amd fx - something (8 cores. 26GHz). Intel military class 2 motherboard. 1GHz nvidia gpu (DDR5). 8GHz (DDR5) ram. 900wat power supply. And lg 48 inch full hd screen. Sh!t it was damn fast
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lolwut? 26 ghz? Does that even exist?

1ghz nvidia? My 70 euro graphics card is 1.5ghz 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I Agree...your jokes are bad but so are mine.
> At least everyone always fails at a joke once in a while. Im going bed now...see you guys tomorrow...or at least type to you guys tomorrow as i wont be able to see you...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Touché. My jokes are just...  Bad. Terrible. 
Seeya GMaster! 







-DarkKnight- said:


> Deciding between Touchwiz or Stock Android
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stock. Every time.


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Nyce


domini99 said:


> Can I haz your mobo and cpu  ?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



It actually wasn't that expw.dive surprisingly. Like £140 total for Mobo + CPU

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lolwut? 26 ghz? Does that even exist?
> 
> 1ghz nvidia? My 70 euro graphics card is 1.5ghz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. It was so expensive 
And the gpu he bought was more expensive than that (because it's a DDR5) it takes it's power directly from the power supplier 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yes. It was so expensive
> And the gpu he bought was more expensive than that (because it's a DDR5) it takes it's power directly from the power supplier
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont you mean 2.6ghz? 26 ghz cpu doesnt exist 

And if you did 8cores = 8 x speed in ghz, you're doing it wrong.

If you did:
Cpu = 2ghz dual core, means 2x 2ghz = 4 ghz, thats wrong.

Im serious, 26 ghz doesnt exist 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Dont you mean 2.6ghz? 26 ghz cpu doesnt exist
> 
> And if you did 8cores = 8 x speed in ghz, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest 
I don't really remember the processor specs correctly. Check it on amd site it's there latest and fastest cpu. But I'm sure it's 8 cores and it's almost that fast :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> To be honest
> I don't really remember the processor specs correctly. Check it on amd site it's there latest and fastest cpu. But I'm sure it's 8 cores and it's almost that fast :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not sure, but 26 ghz doesnt exist
Maybe 5ghz, or 6 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not sure, but 26 ghz doesnt exist
> Maybe 5ghz, or 6
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



No I mean the whole cpu. 
Not a single core. I know it's impossible 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> No I mean the whole cpu.
> Not a single core. I know it's impossible
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then you're doing it wrong, its not 2 cores = 2x as fast, 8 cores is 8x as fast

The cpu will always have the same speed (ghz), but with more cores the cpu can handle more things.

If 1 core is 2ghz, the same cpu with 2 cores is not 4ghz, but still 2ghz

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Then you're doing it wrong, its not 2 cores = 2x as fast, 8 cores is 8x as fast
> 
> The cpu will always have the same speed (ghz), but with more cores the cpu can handle more things.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then. I see where I was mistaken. 
Its (4.8) 8 cores cpu. That's right or I'm  wrong again 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ok then. I see where I was mistaken.
> Its (4.8) 8 cores cpu. That's right or I'm still wrong again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That could be right, but since you said all 8 cores where 26ghz, the real cpu speed is 26:8= 3.25ghz  

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That could be right, but since you said all 8 cores where 26ghz, the real cpu speed is 26:8= 3.25ghz
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



Oh crap. I'm really bad at math :banghead:
Your right it's 3.25ghz
Thanks domini 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Oh crap. I'm really bad at math :banghead:
> Your right it's 3.25ghz
> Thanks domini
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problem 
But thats still a beast off a pc 
Since my pc only 1 core 
That 8 core can process 8 times as much applications at the same time as my singlecore.

Simple said:
My highway only had 1 road, and your highway has 8 roads, so on your highway can drive a lot more cars at the same time then at mine 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No problem
> But thats still a beast off a pc
> Since my pc only 1 core
> That 8 core can process 8 times as much applications at the same time as my singlecore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm. I see 
Ok
I still remember the multitasking on it. Using idm. Torrent. And leave the browser in the background. all that and playing nfs the run or cod black ops. It had a really good multitasking but. What I loved about it is watching movies. The resolution was stunning. 
I know your situation 
I still remember my struggle with my old pc. 
I hope you get a better pc soon (even better than that) 
Thanks again 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No problem
> But thats still a beast off a pc
> Since my pc only 1 core
> That 8 core can process 8 times as much applications at the same time as my singlecore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dual core is enough to run most modern games without lag at low graphics 
My comp can handle fc 3 and ac 3 without lag at low graphics 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RS7JR (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dual core is enough to run most modern games without lag at low graphics
> My comp can handle fc 3 and ac 3 without lag at low graphics
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



It's all in the gpu.  You don't need a "beast" computer.  Just a little above average computer with a "beast" gpu.  That's gonna take most of the load off the processor.

Although, the latest Intels (Sandy bridge and newer) kick a** without a gpu at all (still need one for gaming, but way more than enough for everyday use).  I've got an i5-2500k running at 4.2ghz, with 8gigs of ram.  I use it as an htpc/workstation.  No video card, just built in graphics.  It's been able to play everything I throw at it without a stutter.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol. My uncle's computer is stronger than that.
> It was amd fx - something (8 cores. 26GHz). Intel military class 2 motherboard. 1GHz nvidia gpu (DDR5). 8GHz (DDR5) ram. 900wat power supply. And lg 48 inch full hd screen. Sh!t it was damn fast
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



amd fx octo core has less equal performance than i7 quad or hexa core, get your facts right.
and there is no such thing as DDR5. i think you mean GDDR5 which was advanced from DDR3 for graphics memory.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> No, my friend has i7 something-core 5ghz
> And a friend of my parents has 8core amd something
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_

Click to collapse



don't you understand english? i said "here" in this thread. i have the fastest cpu here.*facepalm*

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Dual core is enough to run most modern games without lag at low graphics
> My comp can handle fc 3 and ac 3 without lag at low graphics
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



no. some games like battlefield 3 was optimized to run on quad core. if you have a dual core and you play this game, you will see some missing NPCs that was supposed to be rendered by another existing core. i.e. glitch happens.


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> amd fx octo core has less equal performance than i7 quad or hexa core, get your facts right.
> and there is no such thing as DDR5. i think you mean GDDR5 which was advanced from DDR3 for graphics memory.

Click to collapse



Really. 
Hmmmmmm
Sorry 
As I said before my uncle is interested in this kind of things. I am not. I had a normal pc and didn't use it that much. Only for couple of games and photoshop.
I don't know much about computers specs. 

But you mean it doesn't matter the number of the cores? How ? I know that more cores mean better performance 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (May 6, 2013)

RS7JR said:


> It's all in the gpu.  You don't need a "beast" computer.  Just a little above average computer with a "beast" gpu.  That's gonna take most of the load off the processor.
> 
> Although, the latest Intels (Sandy bridge and newer) kick a** without a gpu at all (still need one for gaming, but way more than enough for everyday use).  I've got an i5-2500k running at 4.2ghz, with 8gigs of ram.  I use it as an htpc/workstation.  No video card, just built in graphics.  It's been able to play everything I throw at it without a stutter.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



your built-in graphics card(=a video card) should be a beast. no cpus have ability to render what gpu does.(except for servers which has lots and lots of cores)
gpus were designed to have multiple instructions taken care of very fast so that you can render graphics far more than the cpu.
for example, gpus have sth like 256cores while common cpus only have 8cores. beside that, dedicated vram has a wide ass bus bandwidth that is about more than 256bit wide. consumes data much faster in order to render in time.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> amd fx octo core has less equal performance than i7 quad or hexa core, get your facts right.
> and there is no such thing as DDR5. i think you mean GDDR5 which was advanced from DDR3 for graphics memory.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Far cry 3 and assassins creed 3 run perfectly 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Fzee (May 6, 2013)

The usual norm. Procrastinating

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (May 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Really.
> Hmmmmmm
> Sorry
> As I said before my uncle is interested in this kind of things. I am not. I had a normal pc and didn't use it that much. Only for couple of games and photoshop.
> ...

Click to collapse



let me put it this way.
intel focuses on integrating more transistors in each core.
amd focuses on integrating more cores instead of what intel does.
and most programs have problems utilizing more cores.
there. you get compatibility problems on amd, while intel has a much better performance on gaming and others.
just go search google for benchmarks. you'll see that intel's quad core just beats amd's hex or octo or whatever its called, out of the box.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Far cry 3 and assassins creed 3 run perfectly
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well then, try battlefield 3 and let me know if you havent got any problems.


----------



## _Variable (May 6, 2013)

Yay! My neybor's wifi îs back up!

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## hanisod (May 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> let me put it this way.
> intel focuses on integrating more transistors in each core.
> amd focuses on integrating more cores instead of what intel does.
> and most programs have problems utilizing more cores.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Thanks 
I was wondering why my uncle wanted to get the i7 but he founded it more expensive. Instead he got the amd fx. True some apps. I don't remember wish one didn't work properly (worked but with problems) 
And right battle field 3 won't work on dual core processor. I tried and didn't work on my pc. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (May 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No problem
> But thats still a beast off a pc
> Since my pc only 1 core
> That 8 core can process 8 times as much applications at the same time as my singlecore.
> ...

Click to collapse



1.No

2.That would be plausible if the process utilizes all those available cores.
But its more likely to be compared as bus bandwidth rather than how many cores you have.(Its actually a two different thing.)
For example, you have 32bit bus and 128bit bus.
Lets say you want to send 16byte data to the otherside by using bus.
128bit will be able to send it in one zap, but 32bit needs to zap 4x more to send everything. More bits, more data per time. GDDR Memory is a perfect example.


----------



## ArmorD (May 6, 2013)

Listening to some music after a darn successful day. Just met some of my former best friends that were basically dead to me after a couple of events but we got our s*** together and I guess we're friends again. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> don't you understand english? i said "here" in this thread. i have the fastest cpu here.*facepalm*.

Click to collapse



Damn sorry man, I made an extremely bad mistake that has a lot off consequences and is very dangerous, its a mistake that I should have never made 

Is a mis-understanding really a reason to get angry?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I guess i have the fastest cpu performance here... Quad core I5-750 OCed to 3.2Ghz
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



So my i7 2600k @4.8ghz is not faster? 

-kcco-


----------



## lars1216 (May 6, 2013)

No it isn't. 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## septix (May 6, 2013)

I'm in bed. My gf is sleeping and I'm lurking xda. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 6, 2013)

Surfing dansdeals.com


----------



## SuperAfnan (May 6, 2013)

Playing Budokai 2.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

Playing Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Figuring out how to finish the god damned tank mission in crysis

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## hoholee12 (May 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So my i7 2600k @4.8ghz is not faster?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



edit: still a bit slower than my new i7 3770k workstation OCed to 4.5ghz. If i overclock a bit more, i would beat everything here:victory:

뷁


----------



## PuffMaN (May 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> edit: still a bit slower than my new i7 3770k workstation OCed to 4.5ghz. If i overclock a bit more, i would beat everything here:victory:
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



Hell no, still cant beat domini's p4 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 7, 2013)

Exploring with my HTC One and GS4. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## ronnie498 (May 7, 2013)

Paperwork from todays shift


----------



## holdie (May 7, 2013)

trying to unbreak my $%*&! phone haha


----------



## paranoid365 (May 7, 2013)

Attempting to reroot my note 2, but I  want to keep it stock, due to making sure all the s pen features work, (not sure if there is a cr that all the s pen functions work just like on stock)?? So, I wanna keep it stock but get rid of the bloat, (and there is a lot), so now I must go hunting, c yaaa 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mort187 (May 7, 2013)

2 words.

Robot Chicken 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Goodmorning everybody 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Playing minecraft on my forever-alone-server.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## Lt.Win (May 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Playing minecraft on my forever-alone-server.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



I would come, but I haz studies. D:

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> I would come, but I haz studies. D:
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A well, im going to play some GTA 4 instead.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## Fzee (May 7, 2013)

Printing **** for art exam. Why is there even such an exam damnit

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 7, 2013)

Watching Outlaw Bikers on Natgeotv 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## iWilliBlecha (May 7, 2013)

Testing the Paranoid Halo Feature 

And wathing some videos on YouTube ^^


----------



## domini99 (May 7, 2013)

Playing minecraft @ 84.28.20.245

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 7, 2013)

Talking to my girlfriend, listeing to music, downloading the new series of The Mentalist & decompling a ROM so I can get to the nitty gritty

Sent from my REVOlutionary Desire HD
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## thedudejdog (May 8, 2013)

Reading pretty much the exact same post in two different threads 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## uzhyneru (May 8, 2013)

just waking up


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

Playing Plague Inc.


----------



## hoholee12 (May 8, 2013)

Panic attack in front of my computer finding out that xda forum server was down for 3 hours. LOL

뷁


----------



## sgt. meow (May 8, 2013)

Replying to this thread while playing NFS MW on my N7 and watching The Big Bang Theory and looking through some code.


----------



## GuestK00328 (May 8, 2013)

Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 8, 2013)

At physics lesson. I should have not bought an irish coffee at lunch break... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Darealboot (May 8, 2013)

Sucking down coffee and getting ready to go fix a house for $$$$

sent from my evolte courtesy sense5 port.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 8, 2013)

Tired, backing up files, thinking about raw chocolate, going to go get more kombucha from the fridge....

Oooh and feeling very thankful for xda and all the work everyone has put in to make my phone so nice, I'm really grateful.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 8, 2013)

AP calc in an hour 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 8, 2013)

trying to find out on how to remove the text under my dock icons. I don't know how to remove the texts under the dock icons. Does anyone know how to? I'll send you my launcher.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## themacman1000 (May 8, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> trying to find out on how to remove the text under my dock icons. I don't know how to remove the texts under the dock icons. Does anyone know how to? I'll send you my launcher.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
> Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50

Click to collapse



Well, what launcher are you using? Nova or something similar?

Sent from my One X


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 8, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Well, what launcher are you using? Nova or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



I'm using the creeds v3.5 stock touchwiz launcher.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 8, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> I'm using the creeds v3.5 stock touchwiz launcher.

Click to collapse



Oh, hmm... Can you attach the apk? I'll see if I can't install it and find out how to turn off names.

Sent from my One X


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 8, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Oh, hmm... Can you attach the apk? I'll see if I can't install it and find out how to turn off names.
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Here it is: View attachment TouchWiz30Launcher.apk


----------



## themacman1000 (May 8, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Here it is: View attachment 1945312

Click to collapse



Crud, it won't install.  Sorry dude, maybe someone with a Samsung phone can help. Guess it doesn't like Jelly Bean...

Sent from my One X


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 8, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Crud, it won't install.  Sorry dude, maybe someone with a Samsung phone can help. Guess it doesn't like Jelly Bean...
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Oh. I just flashed an ics icon pack to look like a real ics on my device but it's the stock creeds launcher. Btw, thanks!


----------



## wackenroader (May 8, 2013)

I'm working now.


----------



## DigginGraves (May 8, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks that every single post on this thread should receive this reply:


----------



## gmaster1 (May 8, 2013)

DigginGraves said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that every single post on this thread should receive this reply:

Click to collapse



As i was saying i walked down the road...WHY YOU NO CARE???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 8, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> At physics lesson. I should have not bought an irish coffee at lunch break...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Nope. You shouldn't lol

College interview, Jesus I've got cold sweats

Sent from my REVOlutionary Desire HD
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## ArmorD (May 8, 2013)

In the worst party ever.  shouldve not just come. Maybe a few more beers will do... Can't leave since my girlfriend will be mad

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gastonw (May 8, 2013)

Vodka usually does the trick.
Sh*t face time

PS: Your gf will get mad anyway.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## kchannel9 (May 8, 2013)

DigginGraves said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that every single post on this thread should receive this reply:

Click to collapse



Isn't that the point of this thread? If you don't care, don't check it?

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## sNoxious (May 8, 2013)

Listening to Daft Punk songs. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

SHIIIIIIIIIT FUUUUCK
My phone already had a damaged main board, now the screen is cracked too 

Looking what i can do with now totally broken phone


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIT FUUUUCK
> My phone already had a damaged main board, now the screen is cracked too
> 
> Looking what i can do with now totally broken phone

Click to collapse



Hi domini
And

What happened? 
Can't you send it to Sony to be fixed? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIT FUUUUCK
> My phone already had a damaged main board, now the screen is cracked too
> 
> Looking what i can do with now totally broken phone

Click to collapse



What happened to it?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What happened to it?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened to you 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What happened to you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I changed my avatar...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hi domini
> And
> 
> What happened?
> ...

Click to collapse



I couldn't send it to sony anyway, the waranty whas over coz the phone whas more then 2 years old.
And main board replacement is very expensive

I accidently dropped the phone now the screen popped out.
Its litteraly hanging out off the phone, its cracked also.
the phone is now a useless piece off plastic


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I couldn't send it to sony anyway, the waranty whas over coz the phone whas more then 2 years old.
> And main board replacement is very expensive
> 
> I accidently dropped the phone now the screen popped out.
> ...

Click to collapse



You just need a new phone... hope you can get one!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I couldn't send it to sony anyway, the waranty whas over coz the phone whas more then 2 years old.
> And main board replacement is very expensive
> 
> I accidently dropped the phone now the screen popped out.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you get a new phone soon 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

Temporary i get my dads old iphone 4 when he buys an iphone 5, meanwhile im going to save up money for a new android.

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

A well, lets look at the bright side, didnt know my phone had a scanner 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Temporary i get my dads old iphone 4 when he buys an iphone 5, meanwhile im going to save up money for a new android.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



At least you will have time to mess with ios 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> At least you will have time to mess with ios
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, i'll roo.. Jailbraik that iSucker 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, i'll roo.. Jailbraik that iSucker
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Lool
Make sure you get the most out of it (if you know what I mean) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lool
> Make sure you get the most out of it (if you know what I mean)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, there are some android themes in cydia

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, there are some android themes in cydia
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



No kidding. 
And please tell me. I never used an ios device. What is the point of cydia? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> No kidding.
> And please tell me. I never used an ios device. What is the point of cydia?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its superuser for ios, but you can also download stuff with it that apple banned and doesnt allow 
Problem apple? 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Its superuser.apk like in ios
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Hmmmm
So it's like superuser on android. 
And right after jailbreaking you can run windows/android on iPhone. Right? 
I don't know where I read this but I am sure I saw it somewhere 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hmmmm
> So it's like superuser on android.
> And right after jailbreaking you can run windows/android on iPhone. Right?
> I don't know where I read this but I am sure I saw it somewhere
> ...

Click to collapse



Afer jailbreaking you still cant run winphone or android, it isnt ported for iphone 4
But you can completely theme it like android 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Afer jailbreaking you still cant run winphone or android, it isnt ported for iphone 4
> But you can completely theme it like android
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Even after jailbreaking you can't make it cooler. 
God be with you in these dark days with that iphone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 8, 2013)

Watching the latest Castle ep.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hmmmm
> So it's like superuser on android.
> And right after jailbreaking you can run windows/android on iPhone. Right?
> I don't know where I read this but I am sure I saw it somewhere
> ...

Click to collapse



iOS just sucks. You have to jailbreak iOS to do things Android can do out of the box. Example--sideloading apps.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> iOS just sucks. You have to jailbreak iOS to do things Android can do out of the box. Example--sideloading apps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously 
And I wonder why some people still prefer ios on android :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 8, 2013)

@Android Pizza, if you don't mind me asking, what's your new avatar from?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIT FUUUUCK
> My phone already had a damaged main board, now the screen is cracked too
> 
> Looking what i can do with now totally broken phone

Click to collapse



E-cycle it?







hanisod said:


> At least you will have time to mess with ios
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eww.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> @Android Pizza, if you don't mind me asking, what's your new avatar from?
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Vocaloid. It's Hatsune Miku.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kchannel9 (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Even after jailbreaking you can't make it cooler.
> God be with you in these dark days with that iphone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



THIS ↑↑↑







Android Pizza said:


> iOS just sucks. You have to jailbreak iOS to do things Android can do out of the box. Example--sideloading apps.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



THIS ↑↑↑

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Vocaloid. It's Hatsune Miku.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah right, thanks. I've heard of that from some Dominoes (I think?) advert that was promoting Hatsune Miku 

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Ah right, thanks. I've heard of that from some Dominoes (I think?) advert that was promoting Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



That's a pretty weird ad...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's a pretty weird ad...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indeed it is

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## PuffMaN (May 8, 2013)

At a wedding party, drinking duvel... Mmmm.. Duvel... Good thing my girl is driving home...  

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I couldn't send it to sony anyway, the waranty whas over coz the phone whas more then 2 years old.
> And main board replacement is very expensive
> 
> I accidently dropped the phone now the screen popped out.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fuuuuccccckkkkk dude. 


domini99 said:


> Temporary i get my dads old iphone 4 when he buys an iphone 5, meanwhile im going to save up money for a new android.
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_
> ...

Click to collapse



We'll miss ya buddy. Have fun with your rounded rectangle design   
Seriously though dude, save up for a nexus. Or an S2.


Android Pizza said:


> Vocaloid. It's Hatsune Miku.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nyce 


Recovering after getting absolutely blazed...

Sent from my REVOlutionary Desire HD
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## shanman-2 (May 9, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> At a wedding party, drinking duvel... Mmmm.. Duvel... Good thing my girl is driving home...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Ha, how are things now? That stuff works. ..

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (May 9, 2013)

shanman-2 said:


> Ha, how are things now? That stuff works. ..
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



5 later, pretty wasted.. 






Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## cor4twenty (May 9, 2013)

14 page paper on Trujillo and the effects his dictatorship had on Dominican Republic 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shanman-2 (May 9, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> 5 later, pretty wasted..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmmm.....

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Fzee (May 9, 2013)

Just got the blue screen. trying to boot up safe mode but it's taking too long

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GedeWK (May 9, 2013)

Just opened a lays air pocket but there's chips in it! Very lucky now lol

Sent from my S5 using xda premium


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (May 9, 2013)

Serving drinks and watching people get drunk man I love my job: ) 

-bartender, kajuns pub New Orleans


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> iOS just sucks. You have to jailbreak iOS to do things Android can do out of the box. Example--sideloading apps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Totally agreed







GuyInTheCorner said:


> Fuuuuccccckkkkk dude.
> 
> We'll miss ya buddy. Have fun with your rounded rectangle design
> Seriously though dude, save up for a nexus. Or an S2.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ey I'm not gone, I still have an android tablet I need this forum for 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 9, 2013)

Well, I can't remove the text under my dock icons UNTIL NOW. XD Can anyone help me please? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Somebody wants to have xperia arc s with broken screen and damaged main board?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (May 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Somebody wants to have xperia arc s with broken screen and damaged main board?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. 

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pl4cid (May 9, 2013)

Just ordered a fried pizza and waiting for it

Tapatalked


----------



## domini99 (May 9, 2013)

Changing my sig

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Somebody wants to have xperia arc s with broken screen and damaged main board?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you pay for shipping, sure 

Got my new battery and SD Card, gonna set these suckers up & see how she goes

Sent from my REVOlutionary Desire HD
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Lt.Win (May 9, 2013)

Flashed official nightly build of CM10.1 and I'm pissed off that I lose sound now and then.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parth_14 (May 9, 2013)

Xda'ing...

Sent from my HTC Explorer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 9, 2013)

Just got done watching The Corner 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## PuffMaN (May 10, 2013)

Downloading carmageddon on my phone, because its FREE today!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------

It doesnt work :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (May 10, 2013)

Cleaning my room
Since only my PC was visible 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## jugg1es (May 10, 2013)

Busy busy busy at work 

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 10, 2013)

Testing out official jb for my tab. :thumbup: to samsung for listening to our request.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Attitude.SSJ (May 10, 2013)

Typing this...

Sent from my Neo V using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (May 10, 2013)

Heading up to a party. Just waiting for my friend to come pick me up. Also wondering what the hells wrong with women... Just wow. She's mad and I don't even know why. Should I laugh 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Fzee (May 10, 2013)

Watching vice documentaries

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 10, 2013)

Sitting at home with a killing headache...:thumbdown:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Sitting at home with a kinning headache...:thumbdown:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



My headache disappeared a few hours ago 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My headache disappeared a few hours ago
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You had a headache? Well my headache hurts evertime i move 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You had a headache? Well my headache hurts evertime i move
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I had it from Monday 
Same thing 
When I moved it would hurt 
Disappeared today 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## worf_1977 (May 10, 2013)

Just dropped a cup of coffee over my SGS3 and still working perfectly LOL

Sent from Quo'nos via subspace transmission


----------



## mjimen22 (May 10, 2013)

Trying to wake up from the nightmare that gdx development has been discontinued.

Thank you team fun!

Sent from my E16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## shree_tejas (May 10, 2013)

Wondering what new I can bring to my phone. Damn... why we no have CM!

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## _Variable (May 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wondering what new I can bring to my phone. Damn... why we no have CM!
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Maybe try your hand at UCCW theming, its not just for huge phones, even my old LG can get themed, although it would get slow.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wondering what new I can bring to my phone. Damn... why we no have CM!
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



What device?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> What device?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He has a y

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 10, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Maybe try your hand at UCCW theming, its not just for huge phones, even my old LG can get themed, although it would get slow.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Well for starters... I have no clue about it because I've never used it  and there are so many threads

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 10, 2013)

Putting the finishing touches on my RAID-0 Dualboot...


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Putting the finishing touches on my RAID-0 Dualboot...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pl4cid (May 10, 2013)

Syncing new songs to google music. My most used service since it is available in germany 

Tapatalked


----------



## ShadowLea (May 10, 2013)

Watching Stargate SG-1  

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 10, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Watching Stargate SG-1
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's the best I have ever seen :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensational Device


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 10, 2013)

Trying to figure out 7z, programming in four different windows, listening to my Spotify playlist (Give it a shot. It's not bad and it's got music for everyone  Spotify) and XDA-ing while posting a screenshot 

All the windows I haz open: (Caution: BIG!)


----------



## poweredge99 (May 10, 2013)

Watching my 5 year old messing around on Google Sketch. 

"Sent making quotation marks with my fingers "


----------



## Jaytronics (May 11, 2013)

Sitting down at my friends restaurant having a couple of cups of coffee.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Feed The Darkness (May 11, 2013)

Trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 11, 2013)

+1 on sleeping.
Also, flashing phones and studying

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## shanman-2 (May 11, 2013)

Listening to Annie Lennox, man I loved her once....

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Bowling at my friend's birthday party. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bowling at my friend's birthday party.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have friends 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You have friends
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're very rude and immature, no?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You have friends
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't you know? He's famous and gets all the women 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Didn't you know? He's famous and gets all the women
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gagnum Style!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're very rude and immature, no?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Immature is a word boring people use to describe fun people 







-DarkKnight- said:


> Didn't you know? He's famous and gets all the women
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn 
Really? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Immature is a word boring people use to describe fun people
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only if you're insane.

And


Yeah...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2013)

watching cloud atlas

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 11, 2013)

Ugh. I'm having a hard time to find out how to remove the texts under my dock icons. Anybody help please? :'(

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## themacman1000 (May 11, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Ugh. I'm having a hard time to find out how to remove the texts under my dock icons. Anybody help please? :'(
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
> Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50

Click to collapse



Still can't figure it out?  If you aren't hooked on the look of your current launcher, try an alternative launcher like ADW EX or Nova.

Sent from my One X


----------



## domini99 (May 11, 2013)

Changing youtube app





Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## pl4cid (May 11, 2013)

Just woke up and read what other people are doing. Now its time for breakfast 


Tapatalked


----------



## kchannel9 (May 11, 2013)

Formatting the garbage that is Windows 8, and upgrading back to Windows 7 SP1 again...I say upgrading for a reason.

Thankfully I still have Linux Mint 14 dual booted as well.

Windows 8.... what a joke...smh

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## ArmorD (May 11, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Just woke up and read what other people are doing. Now its time for breakfast
> 
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



Damn that looks good  

Going to buy my mom something for mother's day since I'm visiting the (b)old people tomorrow. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Bryanvdst (May 11, 2013)

Procrastinating. I should be working on my essay on second language teaching but now I'm here!


----------



## pl4cid (May 11, 2013)

Going to meet a girl for the 5th date

Tapatalked


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (May 11, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Going to meet a girl for the 5th date
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



Good luck mate


----------



## babiegurl36 (May 11, 2013)

Laying in my bed listening to One Direction (don't ask) while waiting for a response (via texting) from my friend I cursed out two days ago. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patriotaki (May 11, 2013)

Just created a Tapporo account and collecting oros to redeem my 5 $ paypal card.

I would really appreciate it if you could sign up with my invitation code and help me ^.^

 Invite code:

 TAPGP92460

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evildog1 (May 11, 2013)

i'm browsing..


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Playing around with CyanogenMod's hands free camera. "Cid!"

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dramake (May 11, 2013)

Watching the football game Porto - Benfica


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 11, 2013)

Waiting for games to download on my PSP 1000

Sent from my own hell


----------



## gmaster1 (May 11, 2013)

Thinking about using a rom on my phone. Lately its been crashing on me and slowing down like its dying...its just getting to a point where i have to.

I stayed with rooted stock for a long time but it dosnt seem like enough now.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 11, 2013)

Trying to find a theme for my PSP 1000

Sent from my own hell


----------



## patriotaki (May 11, 2013)

Watch videos, download apps and earn $$$!
Get Tapporo for iOS/Android - http://bit.ly/get-tapporo 
Earn 250 ORO(=$0.25) by entering my Invite code: TAPGP92460

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 11, 2013)

Eating a big mac 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## axne1 (May 11, 2013)

Here's what I'm doing :thumbup::thumbup:






Over-Clocked!


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

axne1 said:


> Here's what I'm doing :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I watched that the other night  not bad, not bad...... 

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

Causing trouble? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babe1 (May 12, 2013)

Breakfast, shower, errands, and chores.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pl4cid (May 12, 2013)

Sunday morning 2:36am, too early for breakfast here 

Tapatalked


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

axne1 said:


> Here's what I'm doing :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the Penis - eye view. :screwy::what:

-kcco-


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 12, 2013)

Going out to malls 
celebrating mother's day 
Happy Mothers Day 

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## CaptainhowdY22 (May 12, 2013)

Honestly,, dropping a duece

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

CaptainhowdY22 said:


> Honestly,, dropping a duece
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## kchannel9 (May 12, 2013)

CaptainhowdY22 said:


> Honestly,, dropping a duece
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (May 12, 2013)

Puttin lotion on my first tatt..and watching replay of mexican soccer playoffs that i missed today

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flooney (May 12, 2013)

Laying next to my girlfriend and hear her snoring  

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 12, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Formatting the garbage that is Windows 8, and upgrading back to Windows 7 SP1 again...I say upgrading for a reason.
> 
> Thankfully I still have Linux Mint 14 dual booted as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree 110%
Windows 8 us just not made for normal users...


patriotaki said:


> Watch videos, download apps and earn $$$!
> Get Tapporo for iOS/Android - http://bit.ly/get-tapporo
> Earn 250 ORO(=$0.25) by entering my Invite code: TAPGP92460
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No.


Flooney said:


> Laying next to my girlfriend and hear her snoring
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In ear headphones bro  

Morning coffee...
Then, Business Studies coursework... :banghead:

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

Making coffee, firing up the pc.....


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------




GuyInTheCorner said:


> Agree 110%
> Windows 8 us just not made for normal users...
> 
> No.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah Win8, no thanks. I'm good. I'll stick with win 7 little while longer. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XCT (May 12, 2013)

i'm trying to root an htc legend with froyo 2.2 that doesnt read micro sd card


----------



## pl4cid (May 12, 2013)

Reading feedly feeds and drink coffee

Tapatalked


----------



## gmaster1 (May 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Making coffee, firing up the pc.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Well im kinda stuck with windows 8  i thought it was a good idea at first as my computer kinda needed an upgrade but im starting to regret it now...its not made for a normal pc user like me. Its made for anyone but me who thinks some features get in the way of stuff.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## pjgowtham (May 12, 2013)

Nothing doing

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiu115 (May 12, 2013)

pjgowtham said:


> Nothing doing
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's actually the other way around, "doing nothing" ._.

Day walker, night stalker


----------



## dramake (May 12, 2013)

Listening some music and reading xda :laugh:


----------



## septix (May 12, 2013)

Waiting for my pizza  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Flooney (May 12, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner

In ear headphones bro ;) :D



Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know? :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It isn't disturbing me at all
> 
> Reading
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pjgowtham (May 12, 2013)

Thats a funny and lazy way of expressin "doin nothin" out here.

Sent from my C6602 

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




septix said:


> Waiting for my pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Want a share n it.

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## septix (May 12, 2013)

pjgowtham said:


> Thats a funny and lazy way of expressin "doin nothin" out here.
> 
> Sent from my C6602
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, to late. 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## axne1 (May 12, 2013)

PS Vita Time :thumbup:






Over-Clocked! 

Under-Volted!


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2013)

Listening to memory advantage. I have to take an exam soon

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 12, 2013)

PSP 1000 time

Sent from my own hell


----------



## ArmorD (May 12, 2013)

Gonna eat a pizza and watch soap opera. Enough studying for today! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## AXAz0r (May 12, 2013)

Staring at the ceiling O_O

(Is this thread replacing twitter?) XD

Sent from my SP0718


----------



## RS7JR (May 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Making coffee, firing up the pc.....
> 
> Yeah Win8, no thanks. I'm good. I'll stick with win 7 little while longer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guess I'm one of the few that actually likes win8.  And yes, I use the metro interface. And no, I don't use a program to give me back the start button.  It seems to run faster and it boots super quick. I feel like I have ssd's instead of hdd's.

I do dual boot mint KDE though.

And to stay on topic, right now I'm desperately trying to think of something to do for the wife. Got drunk last night, took my bed time ambien, passed out and completely forgot that it would be mother's day when I woke up. Smh

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 12, 2013)

Watching walking dead. Still on season 1 episode 2.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

You probably al want to hear this: I f*cked up >.<
I wiped the wrong partition on my laptop..

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You probably al want to hear this: I f*cked up >.<
> I wiped the wrong partition on my laptop..
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



What did you lose? 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You probably al want to hear this: I f*cked up >.<
> I wiped the wrong partition on my laptop..
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Hey domini 
And which one? 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

I dualbooted windows 7 and 8, and wanted to wipe backup partition but accidentaly wiped windows 7.
Didnt lose anything important though *phew*

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I dualbooted windows 7 and 8, and wanted to wipe backup partition but accidentaly wiped windows 7.
> Didnt lose anything important though *phew*
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that 
Unfortunately you have to setup windows 7 again right? 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Glad to hear that
> Unfortunately you have to setup windows 7 again right?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll use 8 for a while. But i cant get it log in, i know what the problem is and need to access startup repair but ****ing stupid windows 8 doesnt have advanced boot options when you hit f8 at turn on 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'll use 8 for a while. But i cant get it log in, i know what the problem is and need to access startup repair but ****ing stupid windows 8 doesnt have advanced boot options when you hit f8 at turn on
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Question: why duel boot windows with windows?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Question: why duel boot windows with windows?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I set up windows 8 for my sister to use, and 7 for me

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I set up windows 8 for my sister to use, and 7 for me
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Question: why not just win 7/8 for both?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

Yay i triggered auto repair 
Kept turning it off on boot 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Question: why not just win 7/8 for both?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Coz sis wants 8 and i want 7

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I set up windows 8 for my sister to use, and 7 for me
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_

Click to collapse



Like why Microsoft started this windows 8. After all these years of success :banghead:

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK

WHY DO I NEED A ****ING SETUP DRIVE TO DO SYSTEM RESTORE
SCREW THIS!
WINDOWS 8 IS JUST ONE F*CKING PIECE OF SH*T

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (May 12, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Like why Microsoft started this windows 8. After all these years of success :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



> years of success
>vista
> pick one

Sent from my magical penguin


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

omnomnomkimiiee said:


> > years of success
> >vista
> > pick one
> 
> Sent from my magical penguin

Click to collapse



Lol
I only used 98. Xp. 7
I didn't try vista. I knew it was a failure 
I just forgot to mention that 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## axne1 (May 12, 2013)

This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Over-Clocked!  Under-Volted!


----------



## zorprime01 (May 12, 2013)

Drinking a Guinness.. Playing ps3 and on tango with my gf in Germany 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 12, 2013)

Just got finished watching a really sad movie..."The Impossible"

Sent from my PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

axne1 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i haz one? 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## bbrad (May 12, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by axne1
> > This
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



When you learn how to spell

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can i haz one?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



+1
Looks so good 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ArmorD (May 12, 2013)

axne1 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit, man! I'm hungry and it's midnight and you post that picture of those delicious chicken wings(or whatever they are)! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 12, 2013)

axne1 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Share some with a fellow xda'er?

To stay on topic, going to bed. Having school tomorrow. I hate school.
Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 12, 2013)

axne1 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nyce! 


zorprime01 said:


> Drinking a Guinness.. Playing ps3 and on tango with my gf in Germany
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sounds like an awesome Sunday night. Lucky guy lol


ArmorD said:


> Dammit, man! I'm hungry and it's midnight and you post that picture of those delicious chicken wings(or whatever they are)!
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Get some food then lol.

Tryna figure out how to unroot my Desire HD. Making a HUGE leap to an S3 

Single core 1 GHz, 768 MB RAM VS. Quad Core 1.4 GHz 1 GB RAM. 

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## axne1 (May 13, 2013)

Oh what-taa great time! :thumbup:

Over-Clocked!  Under-Volted!


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2013)

The usual

Free Quasi!


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 13, 2013)

Hoping my life doesn't turn to crap 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Adizzzle (May 13, 2013)

Drinking berr :beer:


----------



## thedudejdog (May 13, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Hoping my life doesn't turn to crap
> 
> Sent from my own hell

Click to collapse



Awesome! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> The usual
> 
> Free Quasi!

Click to collapse



You're not on my porch. 

-kcco-


----------



## veeman (May 13, 2013)

Cramming for AP physics.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Making coffee, firing up the pc.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend says with Microsoft it always goes good os, bad os, good os, bad os... I see his point: 3.0 bad, 3.1 good, '95 bad, '98 good, ME really bad, XP good, Vista bad, 7 good, 8 ultra bad....9.... good?... we hope

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

Oh yeah, I'm doing the dishes

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## anubis1127 (May 13, 2013)

Replying to this thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techn (May 13, 2013)

Watching Netflix while I respond to this thread lol.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 13, 2013)

Trying to figure out what caused my battery drain during deep sleep.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 13, 2013)

Trying to figure out if I want to watch some more episodes of The Wire... Getting sleepy now 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## veeman (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> My friend says with Microsoft it always goes good os, bad os, good os, bad os... I see his point: 3.0 bad, 3.1 good, '95 bad, '98 good, ME really bad, XP good, Vista bad, 7 good, 8 ultra bad....9.... good?... we hope
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's with all the hate on Windows 8? It's not even that bad.


----------



## Cauchon (May 13, 2013)

Classic Law and Order and browsing XDA in my phone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flooney (May 13, 2013)

Hearing my girlfriend snoring and thinking that I should go up in a while  Also wondering why people talking about things that have nothing to do with the title of the thread  

Sent with GNex and CM 10.1


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2013)

Going to lay down and get some sleep, hopefully

Free Quasi!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

Flooney said:


> Hearing my girlfriend snoring and thinking that I should go up in a while  Also wondering why people talking about things that have nothing to do with the title of the thread
> 
> Sent with GNex and CM 10.1

Click to collapse



This is ot.   That's the point. 

-kcco-


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's with all the hate on Windows 8? It's not even that bad.

Click to collapse



...said the guy who hasn't had FOUR unrecoverable, unrepairable BSODs, causing to have to reinstall the whole os... the backup function doesn't work (unlike the windows 7 backup function, that they removed....)

I've read online and this is a rampant issue, and Microsoft's only suggestion is to "call level 3 tech support" and then they walk you through reinstalling your os.....







sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## bbrad (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> ...said the guy who hasn't had FOUR unrecoverable, unrepairable BSODs, causing to have to reinstall the whole os... the backup function doesn't work (unlike the windows 7 backup function, that they removed....)
> 
> I've read online and this is a rampant issue, and Microsoft's only suggestion is to "call level 3 tech support" and then they walk you through reinstalling your os.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you get a 4 unrepairable  bsods learn how to work a computer and until then get rid of the one you have 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

bbrad said:


> If you get a 4 unrepairable  bsods learn how to work a computer and until then get rid of the one you have
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You couldn't be serious.... There's






::trolling diffused::



sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## veeman (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> ...said the guy who hasn't had FOUR unrecoverable, unrepairable BSODs, causing to have to reinstall the whole os... the backup function doesn't work (unlike the windows 7 backup function, that they removed....)
> 
> I've read online and this is a rampant issue, and Microsoft's only suggestion is to "call level 3 tech support" and then they walk you through reinstalling your os.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you're doing something wrong. I haven't had an issue with Windows 8.


----------



## thedudejdog (May 13, 2013)

I've been on Windows 8 since rc and I've personally never ever had any issues. It runs really well even on my $500 home built pc. 

Your ram or something else is bad if you're having that many issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> I've been on Windows 8 since rc and I've personally never ever had any issues. It runs really well even on my $500 home built pc.
> 
> Your ram or something else is bad if you're having that many issues
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I concur.   I'm on a $1500 build and no issues. 

-kcco-


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> I've been on Windows 8 since rc and I've personally never ever had any issues. It runs really well even on my $500 home built pc.
> 
> Your ram or something else is bad if you're having that many issues
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input.....

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## MistaBojangles (May 13, 2013)

Windows 8 ran great for me once I killed Metro completely and restored the TRUE Win7 start menu, but I have since gone back to Win7 Ultimate.  Can't deny the best (version of Windows).


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sounds like you're doing something wrong. I haven't had an issue with Windows 8.

Click to collapse



My netbook has no issues either.... That didn't discount the hundreds of people experiencing this same unrecoverable BSOD, with no solution from M$... it's not RAM....

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> My netbook has no issues either.... That didn't discount the hundreds of people experiencing this same unrecoverable BSOD, with no solution from M$... it's not RAM....
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Hundreds?   That's practically nobody in the Windows population. 

-kcco-


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hundreds?   That's practically nobody in the Windows population.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



OK you guys win, Windows 8 is better than sex, and I just don't get it. Enjoy your awesome os 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## MistaBojangles (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> My netbook has no issues either.... That didn't discount the hundreds of people experiencing this same unrecoverable BSOD, with no solution from M$... it's not RAM....
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Do you have an SSD, or a spinner?  I highly recommend following Sean's Windows 8 Optimization Guide, Google for it, and be sure to read it thoroughly.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> OK you guys win, Windows 8 is better than sex, and I just don't get it. Enjoy your awesome os
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



I enjoy it all friend-o..... Just watch it with the profane memes,  mmmkay? 

-kcco-


----------



## bbrad (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> OK you guys win, Windows 8 is better than sex, and I just don't get it. Enjoy your awesome os
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Somebody owes me a apology 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> My netbook has no issues either.... That didn't discount the hundreds of people experiencing this same unrecoverable BSOD, with no solution from M$... it's not RAM....
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Just saying, have you ran a memtest? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Somebody owes me a apology
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are the two of you related?   You both seem to have an equal amount of sass. 

-kcco-


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

MistaBojangles said:


> Do you have an SSD, or a spinner?  I highly recommend following Sean's Windows 8 Optimization Guide, Google for it, and be sure to read it thoroughly.

Click to collapse



SSD, thanks I'll look into that of I decide to upgrade the netbook to an SSD :thumbup:




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I enjoy it all friend-o..... Just watch it with the profane memes,  mmmkay?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Okie dokey Mr. Mackey 



bbrad said:


> Somebody owes me a apology
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My apologies 



thedudejdog said:


> Just saying, have you ran a memtest?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have, all three sticks are fine, but thanks for asking :thumbup:

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

Dinnertime, have fun guys 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## bbrad (May 13, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> SSD, thanks I'll look into that of I decide to upgrade the netbook to an SSD :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just jking 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are the two of you related?   You both seem to have an equal amount of sass.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pl4cid (May 13, 2013)

sitting in the train and watch the girl in front of me eating 

Tapatalked


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> sitting in the train and watch the girl in front of me eating
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



Perfect stalker material.   Stay outta trouble mmmkay? 

-kcco-


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 13, 2013)

Gotta go to school. God I hate that place.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Gotta go to school. God I hate that place.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



I mean like come on, when was the last time they learned us something useful?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Gotta go to school. God I hate that place.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



school = chicks

What's there to hate?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

gastonw said:


> school = chicks
> 
> What's there to hate?
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Not sure where you're from,  but the Netherlands is really hit or miss with females... 

-kcco-


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 13, 2013)

gastonw said:


> school = chicks
> 
> What's there to hate?
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Sitting there all day wasting your time. If I wanna see some chicks, I'd just call them.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure where you're from,  but the Netherlands is really hit or miss with females...
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Uruguay & yeah, girls tend to be like that. Luckily we dont give a fuq really.







ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Sitting there all day wasting your time. If I wanna see some chicks, I'd just call them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh? See girls? You get to hang out and sh!t. Besides, you can do whatever you wanna do at school, hell, I did.


Sent from the little guy


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 13, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Uruguay & yeah, girls tend to be like that. Luckily we dont give a fuq really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm on xda most of the time when I'm at school. Or playing Burnout Paradise. Does anyone still play that? God I love that game

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure where you're from,  but the Netherlands is really hit or miss with females...
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



So true. Theres only one girl in my class who is kinda attractive.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

Crash another

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Flooney (May 13, 2013)

Reading this thread and laughing sometime. 

Sent with GNex and CM 10.1


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

Jen, how old are you?
Don't answer, this is xda so I don't wanna know.
Fuking Q-reflex.


Sent from the little guy


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

Forgot the meme......wrong pic

Can't unattach right?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Forgot the meme......wrong pic
> 
> View attachment 1958275
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Guys, seriously watch it with the profane memes/  atleast edit them.  c'mon.


----------



## septix (May 13, 2013)

Taking a dump. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaBojangles (May 13, 2013)

septix said:


> Taking a dump.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



of your phone?


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I mean like come on, when was the last time they learned us something useful?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. We just had music lessons, like i need to know how to play guitar to fix a computer

"Oh no windows wont boot! Well lets play a song to fix it"







kchannel9 said:


> OK you guys win, Windows 8 is better than sex, and I just don't get it. Enjoy your awesome os
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Can you explane why startup repair killed my windows 8 making me stuck on Welcome screen forever and finaly give me a black screen?
I still prefer Windows 7

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## septix (May 13, 2013)

MistaBojangles said:


> of your phone?

Click to collapse



On the toilet. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 13, 2013)

Well, I had just dropped my Galaxy Y from our window to the floor, which is 3 FEET!!! And when I picked it up, the battery had went out from my device (( Ugh. Luckily my screen is not damaged. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## kchannel9 (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you explane why startup repair killed my windows 8 making me stuck on Welcome screen forever and finaly give me a black screen?
> I still prefer Windows 7
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



You're preaching to the other preacher. That was my whole dealy.... 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

Btw, anyone know why the "Thanks" function is disabled on this thread 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## MistaBojangles (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah. We just had music lessons, like i need to know how to play guitar to fix a computer
> 
> "Oh no windows wont boot! Well lets play a song to fix it"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to refresh Windows 8.  Perhaps this will help:

http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/wi...r-windows-8-system-from-a-recovery-drive/7384


----------



## pl4cid (May 13, 2013)

septix said:


> On the toilet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here, my mandatory 15 minute break at morning xD

Tapatalked


----------



## septix (May 13, 2013)

pl4cid said:


> Same here, my mandatory 15 minute break at morning xD
> 
> Tapatalked

Click to collapse



And I still got payed doing it


----------



## pl4cid (May 13, 2013)

septix said:


> And I still got payed doing it

Click to collapse



Still sitting there? 

Tapatalked


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

lookin at a hot ass  xD


----------



## Lt.Win (May 13, 2013)

Waiting for today's nightly.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Great. I have to stay at school 2 hours writing punishment coz we didnt know wich classroom we had to go coz the computer thats suposed to show that showed us a BSOD 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Lt.Win (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Great. I have to stay at school 2 hours writing punishment coz we didnt know wich classroom we had to go coz the computer thats suposed to show that showed us a BSOD
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



What's your fault? School can't give you punishment for that. That's bs.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Im going in conversation now.
If i fail my mom is going to call.
This is just unfair 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

Didnt win conversation, mom didnt win it either.
STUPID F*CKING ASSHOLE *****ES :banghead::banghead:
Damn this makes me angry as hell 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

What is it that you did again?

Sent from the little guy


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

gastonw said:


> What is it that you did again?
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Oh 1th hour fell away coz teacher whas sick, we didnt know wich classroom we had to go so we looked at the monitor, the monitor should show us that information, but it showed a bluescreen instead :banghead:
Now we weren't there and half of our class has to write punishment :banghead:

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## hanisod (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh 1th hour fell away coz teacher whas sick, we didnt know wich classroom we had to go so we looked at the monitor, the monitor should show us that information, but it showed a bluescreen instead :banghead:
> Now we weren't there and half of our class has to write punishment :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



This is freaking ridiculous :banghead:

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## gastonw (May 13, 2013)

Oh, alright, that's not so bad.
Next time go tell people "hey, this blue screen means that I can go home and sleep my ass of all day?"
Also, next time, take a picture of the blue screen, that's what our expensive devices do:




Sent from the little guy


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 13, 2013)

Exploring with my Creeds v4 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flooney (May 13, 2013)

Break and now working again. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

gastonw said:


> Oh, alright, that's not so bad.
> Next time go tell people "hey, this blue screen means that I can go home and sleep my ass of all day?"
> Also, next time, take a picture of the blue screen, that's what our expensive devices do:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I showed them the bluescreen live :sly:
Whas still not valid reason.

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh 1th hour fell away coz teacher whas sick, we didnt know wich classroom we had to go so we looked at the monitor, the monitor should show us that information, but it showed a bluescreen instead :banghead:
> Now we weren't there and half of our class has to write punishment :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Your school sounds retarded.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> I showed them the bluescreen live :sly:
> Whas still not valid reason.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



That's just cruel.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I showed them the bluescreen live :sly:
> Whas still not valid reason.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Wth?Is the teacher mental or just nuts?That is pretty much the closest thing you could get for a solid proof bro.

Sent from my ____


----------



## bennyboy78 (May 13, 2013)

That teacher is dumb as hell. We didn't know which room to go to either, but a principal came by and took us to the right room, no punishment.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

I got my test results back! and im great! at everything!...but french...and geography...and...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I got my test results back! and im great! at everything!...but french...and geography...and...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



And everything else?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> And everything else?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just got a 7.3 for mats and a 6.7 for dutch 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## ShadowLea (May 13, 2013)

Hating Wordpress.


----------



## sd_N (May 13, 2013)

Working...lol. gotta pay the bills. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 13, 2013)

Apartment hunting.. Finding housing in Dc is hard :banghead:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## pl4cid (May 13, 2013)

On the way home again

Tapatalked


----------



## finr0d (May 13, 2013)

hunting for cheap korean monitors on ebay


----------



## axne1 (May 13, 2013)

Reviewing photos from the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:what:?

Over-Clocked!  & Under-Volted!  
Liquid-KT BABY!


----------



## pl4cid (May 13, 2013)

Testing the Nexus 4 camera, cheers!

Tapatalked


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just got a 7.3 for mats and a 6.7 for dutch
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



i got a 7.2 in maths! (pretty much a 7.3 here in england.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Mourning the death of Twinkies.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Mourning the death of Twinkies.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who's Twinkies 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Who's Twinkies
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twinkies are a snack cake made by the company "Hostess"...which recently went out of business.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

gazing at the stars....Look There's an UFO!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

watching the news...oh look! a possible panademic! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## zorprime01 (May 13, 2013)

Still playing) s3 talking on tango... But I made lunch this time.. Lol 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 13, 2013)

Just posting on random off-topic threads to kill time while my phone is backing up...


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Just saw on local news a 15 year old girl who whas playing with her phone and absolutely didnt watch where she whas walking got hit by a car, killing her.
Gues what, whas an iphone user.
Looks like the most iphone users think they are a whole lot and dont care about anything. Here's the result...

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just saw on local news a 15 year old girl who whas playing with her phone and absolutely didnt watch where she whas walking got hit by a car, killing her.
> Gues what, whas an iphone user.
> Looks like the most iphone users think they are a whole lot and dont care about anything. Here's the result...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a lot different with us Android users, isn't it?

I flash ROMs while crossing the street 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just saw on local news a 15 year old girl who whas playing with her phone and absolutely didnt watch where she whas walking got hit by a car, killing her.
> Gues what, whas an iphone user.
> Looks like the most iphone users think they are a whole lot and dont care about anything. Here's the result...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IPhones are so bad. They can kill people?:what:  Will never think about buying an iphone again 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's a lot different with us Android users, isn't it?
> 
> I flash ROMs while crossing the street
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i code stuff while crossing like a boss!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> IPhones are so bad. They can kill people?:what:  Will never think about buying an iphone again
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IPhone didn't kill . ignorance and lack of common sense did. However becoming an iOwner you die a little everyday from inside. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

But android users stay normal and realise they have to look out before crossing a VERY dangerous road 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But android users stay normal and realise they have to look out before crossing a VERY dangerous road
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Barney the dinosaur must have an Android phone.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 13, 2013)

still watching about the new virus that could cause a panademic...im too bored...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (May 13, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> IPhone didn't kill . ignorance and lack of common sense did. However becoming an iOwner you die a little everyday from inside.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never had an ios device
Never will







domini99 said:


> But android users stay normal and realise they have to look out before crossing a VERY dangerous road
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Because android users use there brain more than ios users? 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## bbrad (May 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Never had an ios device
> Never will
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I salute you :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Never had an ios device
> Never will
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well ... Duh 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## victorreis777 (May 13, 2013)

*.*

Almost sleeping :silly:


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

Stil hopelessly trying to recover my windows 8 installation as it gets stuck on Welcome screen.
It seems to be a Windows 8 bug 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Stil hopelessly trying to recover my windows 8 installation as it gets stuck on Welcome screen.
> It seems to be a Windows 8 bug
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



In...sta......lling.........WINDOWS 8?!!?!!! ABORT ABORT ABORT!!!!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 13, 2013)

Whatsapping with the girl and listening to music. This cracked screen is driving me crazy. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

I cant facking quote again, invalid thread id...

Well however it whas supposed to be a dualboot windows 7 / windows 8, but i accidentally wiped windows 7, and facking Windows 8 won't log in :banghead:

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## hanisod (May 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I cant facking quote again, invalid thread id...
> 
> Well however it whas supposed to be a dualboot windows 7 / windows 8, but i accidentally wiped windows 7, and facking Windows 8 won't log in :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It happened to me once. I wonder what that could be 

Ahhhh. Stupid windows 8 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## domini99 (May 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> It happened to me once. I wonder what that could be
> 
> Ahhhh. Stupid windows 8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just dont install it and you're safe
But im going to sleep soon. Bye 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Flooney (May 14, 2013)

Having a numb hand while posting this 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Just got finished watching an awesome movie, "Jack Reacher".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

studying Bio for exam

(i suck at it ) xD


----------



## Flooney (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just got finished watching an awesome movie, "Jack Reacher".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Already seen it and it was great. Loved it

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (May 14, 2013)

Just watched the first halo 4-forward into dawn on Netflix (yes on windows 8 ) I fken love it chef is so bad ass 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandoc (May 14, 2013)

I'm stalking my girlfriend. I have a feeling that she's cheating on me.. try to get some evidence.


----------



## hoholee12 (May 14, 2013)

I just took a ****.

뷁


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

Enjoying having Windows 7 back on my laptop, with everything running smoothly again. The scourge that is Windows 8 is now fully excised.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Enjoying having Windows 7 back on my laptop, with everything running smoothly again. The scourge that is Windows 8 is now fully excised.
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Yawn.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yawn.

Click to collapse



... :sly: You should take a nap 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> ... :sly: You should take a nap
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude watch where you're driving, you're about to hit a fire hydrant

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Dude watch where you're driving, you're about to hit a fire hydrant
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



that's the best you can do?  sigh.  Gonna go have a smoke.


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 14, 2013)

Finding tweaks for faster boot time and thinking if I can copy some text from the build.prop of creed v4 to build.prop of creed v3.5. Any suggestion guys?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y
Creeds Rom- Hells Fusion #50


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> that's the best you can do?  sigh.  Gonna go have a smoke.

Click to collapse



Sorry. I'm tired I guess. You're right though, it was weak sauce.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Sorry. I'm tired I guess. You're right though, it was weak sauce.
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Seriousloy...you're one of only a few people that chill here late-night in the same timezone....might as well get along...


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Seriousloy...you're one of only a few people that chill here late-night in the same timezone....might as well get along...

Click to collapse



True indeed  I have no problem with you or anyone else on here, just got edgy when everyone got antsy about my ranting/venting about my trouble with a certain os. Still no ill intent or anything.

Here is a picture of my guinea pig, The Skunk:







sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> True indeed  I have no problem with you or anyone else on here, just got edgy when everyone got antsy about my ranting/venting about my trouble with a certain os. Still no ill intent or anything.
> 
> Here is a picture of my guinea pig, The Skunk:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's with the purple hell-eyes????!!!


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's with the purple hell-eyes????!!!

Click to collapse



It's from the camera flash, his eyes are actually black usually. Makes him look bad ass though now that you mention it.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> It's from the camera flash, his eyes are actually black usually. Makes him look bad ass though now that you mention it.
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Soooo, his name is "The Skunk"?   You actually call him that?


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Soooo, his name is "The Skunk"?   You actually call him that?

Click to collapse



Absolutely yes. Also The Skunkity Skunkers, and sometimes Funky the Skunk.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Absolutely yes. Also The Skunkity Skunkers, and sometimes Funky the Skunk.
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



I owned three Chinchillas.....Happy, Sad and Indifferent


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

Trying to study 

Inviato dal mio HTC One X usando Tapatalk


----------



## bbrad (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I owned three Chinchillas.....Happy, Sad and Indifferent

Click to collapse



Little emotional with our pet naming are we? :what:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------




kaosone26 said:


> Trying to study
> 
> Inviato dal mio HTC One X usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its 3:30 in the morning over here lol and I got school 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Little emotional with our pet naming are we? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was an accurate naming scheme.  Sad died first.  Indifferent left us wondering, but died anyway.  And Happy jumped off a cliff, hoping he'd get what he was looking for.

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------

We had a fourth one....I named him Deisel for no reason....he was bit by a scorpion.


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2013)

Going back to sleep

Free Quasi!


----------



## Zsombe (May 14, 2013)

Replying to this thread.  Otherwise i'm working.:angel:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 14, 2013)

Measuring the voltage of my 18650 batts.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Adizzzle (May 14, 2013)

Waiting to finish my rom


----------



## scream4cheese (May 14, 2013)

Trying to take a nap 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaBojangles (May 14, 2013)

Listening to music, playing with my niece, browsing around...


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

Trying not to get bored


----------



## lars1216 (May 14, 2013)

Enjoying my new galaxy nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## southphillysean (May 14, 2013)

Just got done power washing three properties and about to collect my cash! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Trolling noobs on COD xD :laugh::good::good:


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Trolling noobs on COD xD :laugh::good::good:

Click to collapse



Are you following me?  lol


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> Are you following me?  lol

Click to collapse



dont think so

the noob im trolling doesnt know how to type


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dont think so
> 
> the noob im trolling doesnt know how to type

Click to collapse



Which COD are you playing?


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 14, 2013)

Waiting in the doctors office and downloading slim rom for my note 2..never ran it before.. Giving it a try since I've heard good things about it

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

playing quizcross


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> Which COD are you playing?

Click to collapse



MW3

its old but still gold


----------



## DesertHawk (May 14, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Waiting in the doctors office and downloading slim rom for my note 2..never ran it before.. Giving it a try since I've heard good things about it
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



Try my MiniTAB ROM  

I'm revising for exams...

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> Try my MiniTAB ROM
> 
> I'm revising for exams...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



me too!

English exam next


----------



## DesertHawk (May 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> me too!
> 
> English exam next

Click to collapse



Good luck. I have Physics... Cry

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> Good luck. I have Physics... Cry
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



Good luck to you too!

PS. I love Physics xD


----------



## DesertHawk (May 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Good luck to you too!
> 
> PS. I love Physics xD

Click to collapse



Hate it lol

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD


----------



## nicklefloss (May 14, 2013)

Supposed to be at work in outside stretching, feeling like I need yoga sessions sitting g just gets to me

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> Hate it lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



+1,2,3,4, infinity
I hate physics


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (May 14, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> +1,2,3,4, infinity
> I hate physics

Click to collapse



I am so much in love with maths, that physics seems almost a waste of time. I hate it.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2013)

having a migraine. 

Free Quasi!


----------



## kchannel9 (May 14, 2013)

nicklefloss said:


> Supposed to be at work in outside stretching, feeling like I need yoga sessions sitting g just gets to me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yoga is awesome, kundalini yoga especially

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 14, 2013)

Watching Eurovision semi's. 

It's crap, as usual. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Just saw Wreck It Ralph. It was a lot more awesome than I expected...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Aim006 (May 15, 2013)

Joined the forums and looking around for interesting threads.
Playing with my Galaxy S4.


----------



## krzee (May 15, 2013)

Going to the bathroom
That's when i normally post, lol

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (May 15, 2013)

krzee said:


> Going to the bathroom
> That's when i normally post, lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nobody needs to know your taking a **** every time you post a thread lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2013)

Waiting for my freshly baked homemade pizza to cool.


Free Quasi!


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Waiting for my freshly baked homemade pizza to cool.
> 
> 
> Free Quasi!

Click to collapse



Mmm. Sounds good. Enjoy it.


----------



## gastonw (May 15, 2013)

Getting people to vote for SII, so it can get CM 10.2 before SIII.
And I don't even like custom ROMs.
s#!t.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## 1droidmod (May 15, 2013)

Working, going on 18hrs now, smoking cig browsing forums... Weeeeeeee 

XT912 CDMA Pac Man 4.2.2


----------



## erikeleria (May 15, 2013)

Trying to find the Jelly Blast v3 download link.


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 15, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> Good luck. I have Physics... Cry
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



Goodluck to you! I have thesis 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y using Creeds v3.5


----------



## kaosone26 (May 15, 2013)

mathematical analysis T_T


----------



## domini99 (May 15, 2013)

Watching a few friends fight for fun and waiting for the moment i have to call an ambulance 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## ShadowLea (May 15, 2013)

In a boring class

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 15, 2013)

Playing runescape


----------



## Lt.Win (May 15, 2013)

Just got my S Line case from eBay! Love it. 

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 15, 2013)

Watching the wire and eating breakfast 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## finr0d (May 15, 2013)

chillin with saxon playing


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

thinking whether to buy a nexus or not


----------



## Galaxysm (May 15, 2013)

Going to DPS and take my Driver's Test. ...wish me luck guys lol. Im nervous about parallel parking >.> lol

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## 1droidmod (May 15, 2013)

Took break early cause i don't wanna be at work today and browsing forums...

XT912 CDMA Pac Man 4.2.2


----------



## Galaxysm (May 15, 2013)

I passed 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## PuffMaN (May 15, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> I passed
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:
> 
> "Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...

Click to collapse



Congrats  it aint that hard huh, at least here it isnt. I passed first time, but i had 6 years experience on my chopper bike.. That helped.. 
And im waiting for dinner 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Galaxysm (May 15, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Congrats  it aint that hard huh, at least here it isnt. I passed first time, but i had 6 years experience on my chopper bike.. That helped..
> And im waiting for dinner
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Thanks ^.^ and nope not That hard anymore lol. And chopper o.o wooow lol. I did it by car 

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## domini99 (May 15, 2013)

Benchmarking my pentium 4 1920x1080 
Till now 9/10 fps, still good for an old p4, the GPU only tests went 30/40 fps.
Need a new cpu 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Flooney (May 15, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Enjoying my new galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Congratulations to your Galaxy Nexus. I like it, if people buy this awesome phone  It's just a great purchase you've made 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 15, 2013)

Reinstalling Windows 8. This has become a routine procedure now, have to do it about once every month

Desire X | 4.1.1 | Team Shadow


----------



## Darealboot (May 15, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Reinstalling Windows 8. This has become a routine procedure now, have to do it about once every month
> 
> Desire X | 4.1.1 | Team Shadow

Click to collapse



Part of the reason I stick with 7 ultimate. It just works

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

Darealboot said:


> Part of the reason I stick with 7 ultimate. It just works
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 15, 2013)

Darealboot said:


> Part of the reason I stick with 7 ultimate. It just works
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I got so damn bored of 7. I appreciate the refreshedness of 8. Currently looking at the 'Copying Windows Files' screen...

Desire X | 4.1.1 | Team Shadow


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Watching a few friends fight for fun and waiting for the moment i have to call an ambulance
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



Have fun 
I often do the same.


Bigkiler5 said:


> Playing runescape

Click to collapse



You still in 2007? 


Seraz007 said:


> thinking whether to buy a nexus or not

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 bro. One of the best phones around.


Galaxysm said:


> I passed
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:
> 
> "Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...

Click to collapse



Nyce, congrats! Drive safe 


Darealboot said:


> Part of the reason I stick with 7 ultimate. It just works
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup. Running Win 7 ultimate for ages now...

Finished my nightly round of YouTube, Anime & manga. Now to terrorise xda  


Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## kchannel9 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Reinstalling Windows 8. This has become a routine procedure now, have to do it about once every month
> 
> Desire X | 4.1.1 | Team Shadow

Click to collapse



Told you guys it wasn't just me...





Darealboot said:


> Part of the reason I stick with 7 ultimate. It just works
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



+2

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 16, 2013)

Eating pizzas for lunch. Yay! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y using Creeds v3.5


----------



## Flooney (May 16, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Eating pizzas for lunch. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Y using Creeds v3.5

Click to collapse



Pizza for lunch is cool  Posting and then go to work. Hope I get a good day, nice customers and stuff 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

Flooney said:


> Pizza for lunch is cool  Posting and then go to work. Hope I get a good day, nice customers and stuff
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just remember,  the customer is always the asshole.  Have a great day. 

-kcco-


----------



## Flooney (May 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just remember,  the customer is always the asshole.  Have a great day.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Thanks mate 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## finr0d (May 16, 2013)

eating some awesome fried chickens:good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

finr0d said:


> eating some awesome fried chickens:good:

Click to collapse



Super....now go read the rules.  add salt to them if it makes them taste better.


----------



## Seraz007 (May 16, 2013)

just back after being completely drenched with rain water :crying::crying:

damn its raining cats and dogs


----------



## ShadowLea (May 16, 2013)

Ignoring the ringing phone.


----------



## jameski182 (May 16, 2013)

Replying to this thread with my feet on the table


----------



## killersloth (May 16, 2013)

Pondering the idea of making an extremely bad decision today... It could be lots of fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus to all you wonder nobodies!


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (May 16, 2013)

waiting for my route manager, first day at the jobbbbbbbbbn

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 16, 2013)

Trying out my emoji plugin in floatnsplit tab keyboard. ??

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## domini99 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Reinstalling Windows 8. This has become a routine procedure now, have to do it about once every month
> 
> Desire X | 4.1.1 | Team Shadow

Click to collapse



Great huh, Windows 8
Maybe time to downgrade?

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Great huh, Windows 8
> Maybe time to downgrade?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



NEVAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!111!!!!

I simply love 8.

On-topic: Just got finished flashing a custom rom on my Desire X. Hate that we have to flash kernels via fastboot


----------



## bbrad (May 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Great huh, Windows 8
> Maybe time to downgrade?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _STICKPLANT_

Click to collapse



I have windows 8 I've upgraded the cpu on it and the motherboard and it still works fine I love windows 8 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## domini99 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> NEVAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!111!!!!
> 
> I simply love 8.
> 
> On-topic: Just got finished flashing a custom rom on my Desire X. Hate that we have to flash kernels via fastboot

Click to collapse



My Windows 7 with neon skin looks cooler 







bbrad said:


> I have windows 8 I've upgraded the cpu on it and the motherboard and it still works fine I love windows 8
> 
> Send from my Dominating Fascinate

Click to collapse



I need to upgrade mobo&cpu too. Pentium 4 isnt going to hold very long

However im still playing GTA 4 at medium/high, so thats pretty great for a p4. But my GPU should handle Black Ops 2, MW3, Far Cry 3 at high with 50/60fps. But my stupid P4 bottlenecks that GPU

What do you think, should i go for a new AMD around 100 euros or should i go for Core 2 Duo mobo and upgrade the cpu on that mobo to Core 2 Quad for about 100 euros?

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My Windows 7 with neon skin looks cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Core 2 quad is good for multitasking but core i3 at the same price gives better performance 
Don't change gpu 
Multitasking or performance choice is yours

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## domini99 (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Core 2 quad is good for multitasking but core i3 at the same price gives better performance
> Don't change gpu
> Multitasking or performance choice is yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Core i3 wont be the same price.
I will have to get a new mobo too.
But Core 2 Quad will still run newer games.

Im not done looking yet. The current best deal i have is Intel mobo with core2duo for 50 euros, that mobo supports the core2quad and xeon cpus.

Im not an AMD fan though.
Always used Intel. Amd is cheaper i know, but has worse gaming performance. Right?

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Core i3 wont be the same price.
> I will have to get a new mobo too.
> But Core 2 Quad will still run newer games.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah Intel > Amd 
In India core i3 and core 2 quad are the same price but yeah core 2 quad can handle everything 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## hoholee12 (May 16, 2013)

I just took a ****

뷁


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2013)

Oh god! Don't start this discussion again! 

Listening to some music, texting, chatting and generally multi tasking with my laggy phone. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (May 16, 2013)

just left ma laggy phone and grabbed my old but gold nexus 7 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (May 16, 2013)

Just done rubbing my butthole with a toilet paper

뷁


----------



## bbrad (May 16, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Just done rubbing my butthole with a toilet paper
> 
> 뷁

Click to collapse



Not appropriate

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## hoholee12 (May 16, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## hanisod (May 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Oh god! Don't start this discussion again!
> 
> Listening to some music, texting, chatting and generally multi tasking with my laggy phone.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Same :banghead:

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 16, 2013)

Just changed my windows 8 to 7.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 16, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just changed my windows 8 to 7.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The best move you could possibly make, even if you were using something like Start8. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## bbrad (May 16, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> The best move you could possibly make, even if you were using something like Start8.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



Windows 8 is good many hate it many like it personal opinion really I personnaly love it not had one bsod. Had about 50 on widows 7 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## ShadowLea (May 16, 2013)

Not-sleeping. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 17, 2013)

Upgrading my Windows 7 to 8

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Watching stage 5 of the Tour Of California. 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Jay Rock (May 17, 2013)

Looking at university orientation stuff. I'm going to have to do a lot of stuff...


----------



## veeman (May 17, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> Looking at university orientation stuff. I'm going to have to do a lot of stuff...

Click to collapse



Where're you going to college?


----------



## Jay Rock (May 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where're you going to college?

Click to collapse



San Diego State University


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Upgrading my Windows 7 to 8
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



bad choice man

Too much bugs for me on Win8


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> bad choice man
> 
> Too much bugs for me on Win8

Click to collapse



Don't listen to him windows 8 is so fast  and repairs itself easily 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Don't listen to him windows 8 is so fast  and repairs itself easily
> 
> Send from my Dominating Fascinate

Click to collapse



tried it 
its fast 
but had to revert back


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> tried it
> its fast
> but had to revert back

Click to collapse



8 released about 20 updates in the past week virtually bug free just got get used to it once you do its good need to try it again man 

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

tried it last week but no luck
sometimes it wouldnt even boot! :S

Ok im gonna try again


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 17, 2013)

Just got done watching "The Corner".. About to go to sleep now

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Upgrading my Windows 7 to 8
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That escalated quickly 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## kchannel9 (May 17, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> The best move you could possibly make, even if you were using something like Start8.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



↑↑↑  THIS.  ↑↑↑

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




bbrad said:


> Don't listen to him windows 8 is so fast  and repairs itself easily
> 
> Send from my Dominating Fascinate

Click to collapse



untruth ↑↑↑

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ ExitOnly's Tweaks) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Don't listen to him windows 8 is so fast  and repairs itself easily
> 
> Send from my Dominating Fascinate

Click to collapse



Can you tell me why my windows 8 suddenly stopped working and got stuck on Welcome, and startup repair wasnt even accesable because the f8 key is useless?

BTW im going to the doctor, im constantly tired and have to go to the toilet like every 30 minutes.
I dont trust this. Lets give them some blood and see if something's wrong

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## hanisod (May 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you tell me why my windows 8 suddenly stopped working and got stuck on Welcome, and startup repair wasnt even accesable because the f8 key is useless?
> 
> BTW im going to the doctor, im constantly tired and have to go to the toilet like every 30 minutes.
> I dont trust this. Lets give them some blood and see if something's wrong
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey domini 
And hope you get better quickly. Though I'm sure it's not that big deal. Just a small problem 

And yes windows 8 is kind of faster than 7 (and I noticed that because it demands a lower pc specs). But still bull**** (Sorry for my language) 

I'm getting ready to visit my relatives  

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Lt.Win (May 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you tell me why my windows 8 suddenly stopped working and got stuck on Welcome, and startup repair wasnt even accesable because the f8 key is useless?
> 
> BTW im going to the doctor, im constantly tired and have to go to the toilet like every 30 minutes.
> I dont trust this. Lets give them some blood and see if something's wrong
> ...

Click to collapse



Get well soon Dominique! It must not be a biggie, stuff like that happens. Sometimes, it's the air too.

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

Well i whas by the doctor but they said they couldn't help me now and i should come back later 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## veeman (May 17, 2013)

Jay Rock said:


> San Diego State University

Click to collapse



Sweet! Good luck man. I'll be going to Iowa State University fall of this year so I'm looking at all that stuff too.


----------



## lisaadam10 (May 17, 2013)

replying to the thread.......lolzzzz


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

lisaadam10 said:


> replying to the thread.......lolzzzz

Click to collapse



Y u no haz 10 posts? You need 10 posts to post here

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Y u no haz 10 posts? You need 10 posts to post here
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



Not anymore. The admins changed it. They deleted the "10 Post Warning" thread, too.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Lt.Win (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not anymore. The admins changed it. They deleted the "10 Post Warning" thread, too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Cool. WELCOME THA NOOBZ!

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## _Variable (May 17, 2013)

Liking the new Hangouts

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Liking the new Hangouts

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not anymore. The admins changed it. They deleted the "10 Post Warning" thread, too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Oh really? Didnt know that, sorry 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## lars1216 (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not anymore. The admins changed it. They deleted the "10 Post Warning" thread, too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Well that's dumb....  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Well that's dumb....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope not really the noons were gonna post nomatter if it was a rule or not now as least they can't be blamed for it 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2013)

detentions suk...escpecially for [email protected]$$ things.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> detentions suk...escpecially for [email protected]$$ things.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah I know
What's the reason 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah I know
> What's the reason
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



not having a ID card...my school literaly has 2 id cards. both the same thing but different useless info at the back...i brought in 1 and i get a detention...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> not having a ID card...my school literaly has 2 id cards. both the same thing but different useless info at the back...i brought in 1 and i get a detention...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol
My school isn't that bad

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol
> My school isn't that bad
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



neither is mine...but its a new rule. i would get awat with it before now.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> neither is mine...but its a new rule. i would get awat with it before now.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



So Whasup
Downloaded tribes again? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So Whasup
> Downloaded tribes again?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



nvm

nope. im too busy playing other games. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 17, 2013)

Just upgraded my Windows 8 to 7 again.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (May 17, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just upgraded my Windows 8 to 7 again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good job.

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## lars1216 (May 17, 2013)

On my way to a job interview.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just upgraded my Windows 8 to 7 again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Best news ive heard all day!


----------



## bbrad (May 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Best news ive heard all day!

Click to collapse



My windows 8 is so much faster 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2013)

bbrad said:


> My windows 8 is so much faster
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 17, 2013)

bbrad said:


> My windows 8 is so much faster
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My Windows 8 kept freezing on me


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

bbrad said:


> My windows 8 is so much faster
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fack u and your windows 8 
It might be faster but it still sucks.

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## PuffMaN (May 17, 2013)

Language domi.. 
And my linux is so much more stable as ur winblows 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## chocoboss (May 17, 2013)

testing talkatap lol

Sent from my 9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## altspeed (May 17, 2013)

Vaping, riding transit

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 17, 2013)

Watching movies after a long week

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Dieselsmok (May 17, 2013)

watching cloud atlas


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Listening to music....how did this happen? :what:



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Listening to music....how did this happen? :what:
> View attachment 1970415
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



uhm...i see you like to watch spongebob...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> uhm...i see you like to watch spongebob...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



And the creepy part is that the SpongeBob theme song was the next song...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## rkmoran (May 17, 2013)

Waiting for the Texas A&M softball game to come on ESPN2

Sent from my secret underground bunker using xda app-developers app


----------



## people211 (May 17, 2013)

Thinking about Cleaning. And thinking that I probably won't

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And the creepy part is that the SpongeBob theme song was the next song...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



so you downloaded the theme tune is what your saying? and that music downloaded code to code the music image (thingy(mabob)) to detect when the theme tunes coming on putting that 'up next' there? (i know. im a genius  )

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so you downloaded the theme tune is what your saying? and that music downloaded code to code the music image (thingy(mabob)) to detect when the theme tunes coming on putting that 'up next' there? (i know. im a genius  )
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No...that image was in my downloads folder, and somehow ended up as the album art for the song I was listening to. It's pure coincidence that the SpongeBob theme was the next song. Or at least I hope...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No...that image was in my downloads folder, and somehow ended up as the album art for the song I was listening to. It's pure coincidence that the SpongeBob theme was the next song. Or at least I hope...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



 i would start having nightmares if that happened at this time of morning. (00:10)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

going bed...had a long day today and i hated it...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## killersloth (May 18, 2013)

My body is hating me so much...
Thank goog for the two days off in a row!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus to all you wonder nobodies!


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 18, 2013)

Making a new Rom 

Sent from my House


----------



## exb0 (May 18, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Making a new Rom
> 
> Sent from my House

Click to collapse



Oh boy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (May 18, 2013)

Listening to music


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

lookin for noobs on COD


----------



## gastonw (May 18, 2013)

Figuring out whether to go clubbing or let my body get some rest.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Flooney (May 18, 2013)

Laying lazy in bed and posting here. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 18, 2013)

Being tired like always.
Damn stupid doctor y u no open in weekend 

Im having a dance show in a hour. Hope i got a bit energy for it 

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Language domi..
> And my linux is so much more stable as ur winblows
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



True, true. Unless you're a idiot like me and mess with Compiz 


Seraz007 said:


> lookin for noobs on COD

Click to collapse



That's easy 
Look for the guy who's using a noob tube or can't look straight.


gastonw said:


> Figuring out whether to go clubbing or let my body get some rest.
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



Clubbing. Then rest 

Just woke up, gonna go see my girlfriend in hospital then come home and study like crazy for my exams.

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

I passed out after a half half-gal of vodka + 4 bars,,,  I'm awake!!!!


----------



## Flooney (May 18, 2013)

Sitting around and asking GuyInTheCorner what he is studying? 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 18, 2013)

Flooney said:


> Sitting around and asking GuyInTheCorner what he is studying?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Physics, Citizenship, Religious Studies & English Literature..
God I hate the examiners... All the exams in 1 week

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## ArmorD (May 18, 2013)

Going to friend's soon. I spent whole day yesterday by biking(motor, duh) and this day's not gonna be different. I love summer. I don't even have to wear a coat! Two months ago it was minus ten celsius and snowing... :beer:

Sent from my panda


----------



## Flooney (May 18, 2013)

Staying in the train cause of f*cking tourists who block the seats. I could choke... 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 18, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Going to friend's soon. I spent whole day yesterday by biking(motor, duh) and this day's not gonna be different. I love summer. I don't even have to wear a coat! Two months ago it was minus ten celsius and snowing... :beer:
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Lucky S.O.B....
Its summer here, and its 10 celcius outside...
Love British weather...

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Lt.Win (May 18, 2013)

It's summer and 31 degrees here. Wish it was around 24... I hare sweating at home, even with ACs.

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## PuffMaN (May 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lucky S.O.B....
> Its summer here, and its 10 celcius outside...
> Love British weather...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, here across the channel in Belgium its not that much better, but it aint summer yet dawg 
But no worries, i am helping global warming every time i fire up my 26yo diesel car, so we may have a descent summer too..  so global warming? Yea, i am waiting for it. But since all global "warming" shizzle you hear, winters got colder, and with more snow. So you aint fooling me!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 18, 2013)

Just got done flashing cm9 alpha 1 to my desire x. Thank god I got rid of the horrible bloated mess that is HTC sense 4+

Desire X running CM9


----------



## gastonw (May 18, 2013)

looking for the lighter, sneaky son of a *****

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Adizzzle (May 18, 2013)

Going to work.


----------



## lars1216 (May 18, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just got done flashing cm9 alpha 1 to my desire x. Thank god I got rid of the horrible bloated mess that is HTC sense 4+
> 
> Desire X running CM9

Click to collapse



Why would the devs still put so much time in CM9? Isn't it more sensible to start with CM10(.1)? I don't really understand why they would put alot of effort in ICS anymore. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (May 18, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Why would the devs still put so much time in CM9? Isn't it more sensible to start with CM10(.1)? I don't really understand why they would put alot of effort in ICS anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because the device might not be able to run cm10 please try to use a little common sense 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babiegurl36 (May 18, 2013)

Tweeting with r&b group, B5, trying to get a follow.  #lame lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (May 18, 2013)

Remembering why I didn't like Eurovision. 

"And the point go to.. Our neighbours whose arse we need to kiss!" 

It's a little, no, an awful lot, pathetic that you can predict exactly what they're going to say. Not to mention the fact that the TV presenters do the _exact same thing._

And yes, The Netherlands are just as guilty. WHY are we kissing Belgium's arse? If you're going to do it, kiss Germany's! They have a solid economy and most to say in the EU!


----------



## Galaxysm (May 18, 2013)

Hearing Houston, Atlanta, Vegas by Drake and getting ready for prom -_- lol didnt even go on my year :b.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## ArmorD (May 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lucky S.O.B....
> Its summer here, and its 10 celcius outside...
> Love British weather...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow... It's still 15C outside and it's 1:22AM  rode with t shirt all day and early night! :beer: 

Awesome frigging day/night! Gotta love summer! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2013)

someone i know is going prom soon. but heres the thing...they aint going. so the parents made a deal. 'if you go with a girl, i will get you a limo and £200 to go with it' 

who would refuse that?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (May 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> someone i know is going prom soon. but heres the thing...they aint going. so the parents made a deal. 'if you go with a girl, i will get you a limo and £200 to go with it'
> 
> who would refuse that?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Dress me up a and get me a lady 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> someone i know is going prom soon. but heres the thing...they aint going. so the parents made a deal. 'if you go with a girl, i will get you a limo and £200 to go with it'
> 
> who would refuse that?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Dress me up a lnd get me a lady 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (May 18, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Because the device might not be able to run cm10 please try to use a little common sense
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had a one V which ran it just fine so the desire X should be able to as well. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (May 19, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I had a one V which ran it just fine so the desire X should be able to as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



The more than just how fast a proccesor is it has to due with video drivers, ect.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Wow... It's still 15C outside and it's 1:22AM  rode with t shirt all day and early night! :beer:
> 
> Awesome frigging day/night! Gotta love summer!
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Lucky! I got stuck at home studying all day...


gmaster1 said:


> someone i know is going prom soon. but heres the thing...they aint going. so the parents made a deal. 'if you go with a girl, i will get you a limo and £200 to go with it'
> 
> who would refuse that?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Screw it, I'm going with my girl anyway so I get the £££ & my limo 

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Galaxysm (May 19, 2013)

Booorrreddddd.......at prom -_- lol.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## Product F(RED) (May 19, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> Booorrreddddd.......at prom -_- lol.
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:
> 
> "Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...

Click to collapse



Stop posting here, go get laid. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> Stop posting here, go get laid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



It's thanks to folks like you that we have so many unwanted babies in the world.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxysm (May 19, 2013)

Product F(RED) said:


> Stop posting here, go get laid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



Haha she just finished her (.) So im on it  and it just got better lol I guess cuz none of my friends are here lol...







Android Pizza said:


> It's thanks to folks like you that we have so many unwanted babies in the world.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And your right unless theres protection xD. Bye bye xda for today lol.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:

"Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...


----------



## Triple's (May 19, 2013)

Drinking a White Russian and watching "The Big Lebowski" Lol


----------



## X-Modder-X-Root-Seattle (May 19, 2013)

Whoop Hoooo...... Compil'n PenetiumV.1.0 GB 2.3.5 Droid X/shadow Beta available in the next few days for XDA n friends ...  Nascar Allstars rain delay, and lastly, Using Ringtail 13.10 to root Samsung S3 GTi9300 Chinese Clone Adb style.... Cheers 

Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 19, 2013)

Just chillin for rest of the day


----------



## Adizzzle (May 19, 2013)

Waiting to get off work so I can drink my face off and smoke a fat dubie.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

Adizzzle said:


> Waiting to get off work so I can drink my face off and smoke a fat dubie.

Click to collapse



That post goes so good with your avatar. 

-kcco-


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

Callin me friends to come over

Hate being alone at home


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> And your right unless theres protection xD. Bye bye xda for today lol.
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2. :trooper:
> 
> "Where you think she at when she ain't with you?"...

Click to collapse



Protection? You mean like a body guard?


----------



## Fzee (May 19, 2013)

Playing pokemon light platinum
Awesome hacked ROM.

Sent from my ____


----------



## gravitysandwich (May 19, 2013)

At a party

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Flooney (May 19, 2013)

Posting here. Nothing important to say. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 19, 2013)

Got sick of the mess that is Sense. I want AOSP so badly, but the battery drains like crazy (40% in 1 hour, with only 20 minutes of actual screen time). Anyone has any advice on what to do?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Got sick of the mess that is Sense. I want AOSP so badly, but the battery drains like crazy (40% in 1 hour, with only 20 minutes of actual screen time). Anyone has any advice on what to do?

Click to collapse



Cm 10

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## stathis97 (May 19, 2013)

Uploading on youtube


----------



## EvilDobe (May 19, 2013)

I'm checking the stats on my puppy on a voting contest.  Y'all should go vote too & then you'll have something else here to post.  
Click here http://goo.gl/3sw7c or the link in my sig.  Thanks!


----------



## Lt.Win (May 19, 2013)

Le Studiez

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## ShadowLea (May 19, 2013)

Wondering why the hell we have to wait for mid-june for Star Trek 2 to premiere in theaters, when everyone else has already seen it_ a month earlier_.

Times like these, I do so love the Dutch law that says 'it is legal to own one copy of digital media, regardless of the source'...


----------



## PuffMaN (May 19, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering why the hell we have to wait for mid-june for Star Trek 2 to premiere in theaters, and everyone else has already seen it.
> 
> Times like there, I do so love the Dutch law that says 'it is legal to own one copy of digital media, regardless of the source'...

Click to collapse



Lol, it is? Sweet, i really have to move up north now, here in BE, my goverment is doing everything to make things worse for its locals. But in NL my 30k+ mp3's would be _legal_! Niiice..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Tetrahybrid (May 19, 2013)

Being in the park at a sunny day





Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

Celebrating Totteringham's Day!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Cm 10
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No CM10 for the Desire X :'(

I'm running CM9 tho 

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Playing around with activators, being real productive with them:


----------



## AOWL (May 19, 2013)

just listen radio


----------



## PuffMaN (May 19, 2013)

Doing the special conditions in GT4, i love rally 
Down to the last 2 races at cathedral rocks mini (hard), wish me luck 





Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 19, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Doing the special conditions in GT4, i love rally
> Down to the last 2 races at cathedral rocks mini (hard), wish me luck
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to love that game. Then i took a 360 to the knee


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 19, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I used to love that game. Then i took a 360 to the knee

Click to collapse



Skyrim


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 19, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Skyrim

Click to collapse


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 19, 2013)

Cruising in my boyfriend's Jeep with the doors off & drying my nails... Weeeeeee





Sent from his '79 CJ


----------



## bbrad (May 19, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Cruising in my boyfriend's Jeep with the doors off & drying my nails... Weeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna laugh when you clip a dog 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 19, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I'm gonna laugh when you clip a dog
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmfao, saldy I would laugh too & then I'd be like awwww 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Cruising in my boyfriend's Jeep with the doors off & drying my nails... Weeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like your personality 

Sent from my panda


----------



## septix (May 19, 2013)

In bed. Happy about the gold medal Sweden got in hockey! Works champions! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 19, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Cruising in my boyfriend's Jeep with the doors off & drying my nails... Weeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its all fun and games... Till you hit a puppy/kitten..

Kidding, kidding. 

I'm 'sleeping' right now, but cause of my insomnia, xda keeps me entertained

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 19, 2013)

Got me a new avatar


----------



## hanisod (May 19, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Got me a new avatar

Click to collapse



Lol. I like it 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol. I like it
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sonic FTW

HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow


----------



## hanisod (May 20, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Sonic FTW
> 
> HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow

Click to collapse



You bet that 

Listening to Backstreet boys albums and remembering the old good times 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## AndroInDisguise (May 20, 2013)

Getting ready to eat dinner then gonna rank up in combat arms

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 20, 2013)

AndroInDisguise said:


> Getting ready to eat dinner then gonna rank up in combat arms
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How is that game?


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 20, 2013)

Surfing 

Sent from my House


----------



## robertmoore208 (May 20, 2013)

Sitting at work listening to some music ^_^ 
http://m.facebook.com/hesterprynnemetal
If you like share and let's get them signed 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flooney (May 20, 2013)

Think you need for that at least ten posts. 

Getting up immediately and have some breakfast. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (May 20, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaand this makes 10 posts!
To the development forum!

Sent from the little guy


----------



## kangerX (May 20, 2013)

Examsssssssssssss -.'

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## kchannel9 (May 20, 2013)

Rejoicing since the Lightning Zap kernel fixed my battery life issue on the otherwise absolutely perfect Vanilla Rootbox ROM.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------




chris_marsh said:


> Examsssssssssssss -.'
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



I like your sig 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Being bored coz its facking raining and i whas going to the market, but it whas closed due rain :sly:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Being bored coz its facking raining and i whas going to the market, but it whas closed due rain :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wanna play some MC?

HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 20, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Wanna play some MC?
> 
> HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow

Click to collapse



MC?

Sent from my :tank:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> MC?
> 
> Sent from my :tank:

Click to collapse



Mineycraft

HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow


----------



## themacman1000 (May 20, 2013)

Waiting for the bus to leave. Going to my final finals...

Sent from my One X


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Wanna play some MC?
> 
> HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow

Click to collapse



Maybe, im just done installing my moms laptop.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Wanna play some MC?
> 
> HTC Desire X ¦ Android 4.0.4 ¦ ShadowDX ROM by Team Shadow

Click to collapse



and me? (if you 2 are even playing together yet.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and me? (if you 2 are even playing together yet.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I sent you a friend request 
Accept it please

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I sent you a friend request
> Accept it please
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



when i get on my computer. k?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> when i get on my computer. k?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Cool 
I sent a message so you know who it is

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Cool
> I sent a message so you know who it is
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



i aint seeing any pm's yet.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i aint seeing any pm's yet.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



A message on facebook but I'll send a pm with my name 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 20, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


>

Click to collapse



Good for you


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Waiting for my facking sister to get out off the shower.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Waiting for my facking sister to get out off the shower.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Facking? 
Lol 
You sound like a pissed off French guy 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Facking?
> Lol
> You sound like a pissed off French guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He doesn't want it to get filtered out.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Facking?
> Lol
> You sound like a pissed off French guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, and that while my french sucks extremely xD

But she FINALY got out off the shower.
Im going to take a shower now,

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Danial723 (May 20, 2013)

Poopin'

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Poopin'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium

Click to collapse



Interesting 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol, and that while my french sucks extremely xD
> 
> But she FINALY got out off the shower.
> Im going to take a shower now,
> ...

Click to collapse



bonjour! 

ça va?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> bonjour!
> 
> ça va?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Aaah, ça va bien, et toi? 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## domini99 (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> bonjour!
> 
> ça va?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Le me est 77*656π÷¥√π€√•€÷πstokbroodjihjihuhgyu*67*7=6%*-:stickbread 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Aaah, ça va bien, et toi?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



moi, ça va bien. je mangè une hamburg et boirè le coca. c'est super! (i dont know how to carry on a conversation on topic XD)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> moi, ça va bien. je mangè une hamburg et boirè le coca. c'est super! (i dont know how to carry on a conversation on topic XD)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Check pm

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## PuffMaN (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> moi, ça va bien. je mangè une hamburg et boirè le coca. c'est super! (i dont know how to carry on a conversation on topic XD)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol no worries, i ran out of french too 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## bbrad (May 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> moi, ça va bien. je mangè une hamburg et boirè le coca. c'est super! (i dont know how to carry on a conversation on topic XD)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



me, it's okay. I eat and drink coca hamburg. this is great!


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

¿Quién más está usando sólo traductor Google? 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> me, it's okay. I eat and drink coca hamburg. this is great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



where did you get that translation from? i said:
me, IM ok. I ate a hambuger and drank some coke. its great.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 20, 2013)

Commenting on my neighbour who is studying for her first aid exam. Aparently, you're supposed to sing 'Staying Alive' by the BeeGees when applying CPR.

 I'd rather just _die_, cheers


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Commenting on my neighbour who is studying for her first aid exam. Aparently, you're supposed to sing 'Staying Alive' by the BeeGees when applying CPR.
> 
> I'd rather just _die_, cheers.

Click to collapse



That is a memorable advert for it 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## veeman (May 20, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> providing comic relief to my neighbour who is studying for her first aid exam. Aparently, you're supposed to sing 'Staying Alive' by the BeeGees when applying CPR.
> 
> I'd rather just _die_, thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Stop, drop, and roll?


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop, drop, and roll?

Click to collapse



Vinnie Jones advert

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## ShadowLea (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That is a memorable advert for it
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



It's creepyness factor is off the roof.  

Yea, okay, that pun needs some work. Not my best one. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

At a baseball game.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foley409 (May 21, 2013)

*applyed the*

Sitting with a heating pad on my back, hoping I can work tomorrow.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> It's creepyness factor is off the roof.
> 
> Yea, okay, that pun needs some work. Not my best one. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Then sing Another One Bites The Dust.   Same bpm,  and beautifully ironical. 

-kcco-


----------



## ap1618 (May 21, 2013)

Reading a book about mindfulness. 

-Sent from XDA app on N4


----------



## wolfen69 (May 21, 2013)

Reading this thread.


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 21, 2013)

Playing NBA 2K13 in my PSP 

Sent from my House


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 21, 2013)

Playing nfl pro 2013 on my note 2
Surprisingly it's not bad at all

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Thr33Seed (May 21, 2013)

Sitting in the computer lab putting off a history project posting on XDA, considering flashing PAC-Man ROM because the latest build of ParanoidKangDroid has some odd bugs that interfere with my experience


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

preparing for "troll" mode in COD


----------



## hoholee12 (May 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> preparing for "troll" mode in COD

Click to collapse



it always works the opposite way for real n00bs, i assume that you are the one who will get trolled by someone on COD.


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> it always works the opposite way for real n00bs, i assume that you are the one who will get trolled by someone on COD.

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## PuffMaN (May 21, 2013)

Chilling out after beeing stuck in traffic for 2 damn hours...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Chilling out after beeing stuck in traffic for 2 damn hours...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



traffic suckz big time, that too 2 hrs


----------



## pl4cid (May 21, 2013)

Watching #XboxReveal

Tapatalked


----------



## gmaster1 (May 21, 2013)

#xboxreveal 

i realy want the xbox one.


----------



## Bl4ckX (May 21, 2013)

Im surfing around the HD2 Android Nand forum, becoming more and more angry with every Sense 4.x thread I see because now that my HD2 is broken everybody starts porting it...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jaytronics (May 21, 2013)

Just came from Microcenter in Cambridge and now I'm driving to You Do It Electronics in Needham. Then going home to complete my three months in the making Mac Pro G5 to ATX mod.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ballzrdeep (May 21, 2013)

Seeing 3 seperate doctors for 2 different surgeries

Sent from the National Zombie Defense Council using my T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S 4 M919


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 21, 2013)

Wondering how many pills it takes to overdose. 

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Jaytronics (May 21, 2013)

enough of them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 22, 2013)

YouTube


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 22, 2013)

Planning to buy the Latest Xbox 

Sent from my House


----------



## hoholee12 (May 22, 2013)

Listening to harlem shake by Baauer.(i mean full song, not the crazy dudes dancing like wtf)
This songs pretty good


----------



## Flooney (May 22, 2013)

Posting here allthough I had to work. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 22, 2013)

Finding a way on how to remove the text under the dock icons UNTIL NOW  I don't have a computer right now. Can anyone help me please?

Sent from my House


----------



## _Variable (May 22, 2013)

Browsing XDA after a short break

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## lars1216 (May 22, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Wondering how many pills it takes to overdose.
> 
> Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
> thanks don't hurt ya know?

Click to collapse



Don't do it dude. I understand that it's rough right now but you'll get through it. I can promise you. I lost my best friend 2 years ago, thought about killing myself as well but there's more in life to live for. If you wanna talk about it just shoot me a PM. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kchannel9 (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Then sing Another One Bites The Dust.   Same bpm,  and beautifully ironical.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lol

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------




lars1216 said:


> Don't do it dude. I understand that it's rough right now but you'll get through it. I can promise you. I lost my best friend 2 years ago, thought about killing myself as well but there's more in life to live for. If you wanna talk about it just shoot me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1 The Universe Loves You. You are a vital facet of unified consciousness aka life. Please stay so that we may enjoy your company further 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------




fisle said:


> Configuring GNU/Linux + tweaking magento. yaay

Click to collapse



Nice, I'm backing up the Windows 7 laptop and just made a nandroid of my stable current setup on the ET4G.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## babe1 (May 22, 2013)

Getting ready to sleep. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2013)

Using an iPhone 4... My S2 is being repaired and all my Nokia's are broken/don't recognize my SIM... Bought an ancient replacement Samsung flip phone(literally 2 euros) but hasn't arrived yet and probably will take a couple of days... I can sincerely say iPhone's suck. Now I can say I have experienced this madness.


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Using an iPhone 4... My S2 is being repaired and all my Nokia's are broken/don't recognize my SIM... Bought an ancient replacement Samsung flip phone(literally 2 euros) but hasn't arrived yet and probably will take a couple of days... I can sincerely say iPhone's suck. Now I can say I have experienced this madness.

Click to collapse



dont let the iCrap get into your head


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Putting out an update to my ROM.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## styckx (May 22, 2013)

Listening to a presentation about test anxiety

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 22, 2013)

Watching game of thrones

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dont let the iCrap get into your head

Click to collapse



Not a chance in hell after this day. Believe me, I'd rather use a crappy old nokia phone than this ~400 euro piece of garbage. I always thought that the iPhone hate is just something created by Android users but this phone is meant for retarded college rich b*tch blondies who don't know how to operate real phones.


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

My last little chance to get a nexus 4 just passed away :'(
Now im ****ed up with my dads trash: a stupid iPhone 4 which he still didn't give to me 

Now im looking for cheap refurbished androids 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My last little chance to get a nexus 4 just passed away :'(
> Now im ****ed up with my dads trash: a stupid iPhone 4 which he still didn't give to me
> 
> Now im looking for cheap refurbished androids
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel so sorry for you...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gastonw (May 22, 2013)

And I gotta take a leak like right now!

Domini, get the SII. It's cheap right now.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My last little chance to get a nexus 4 just passed away :'(
> Now im ****ed up with my dads trash: a stupid iPhone 4 which he still didn't give to me
> 
> Now im looking for cheap refurbished androids
> ...

Click to collapse



u can have my V


----------



## lars1216 (May 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> u can have my V

Click to collapse



Have?  Give it to me than. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

gastonw said:


> And I gotta take a leak like right now!
> 
> Domini, get the SII. It's cheap right now.
> 
> Sent from the little guy

Click to collapse



I'm looking at it, or galaxy nexus maybe..







Seraz007 said:


> u can have my V

Click to collapse



Im sorry but what phone is a V? 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## lars1216 (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm looking at it, or galaxy nexus maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all: gnex->S2. Second: he means HTC One V. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im sorry but what phone is a V?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



I think it's the HTC One V? 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Flooney (May 22, 2013)

I'd take the Gnex 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My last little chance to get a nexus 4 just passed away :'(
> Now im ****ed up with my dads trash: a stupid iPhone 4 which he still didn't give to me
> 
> Now im looking for cheap refurbished androids
> ...

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> I feel so sorry for you...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






I don't. At least he gets a phone. 




Seraz007 said:


> u can have my V

Click to collapse



Er... What?!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My last little chance to get a nexus 4 just passed away :'(
> Now im ****ed up with my dads trash: a stupid iPhone 4 which he still didn't give to me
> 
> Now im looking for cheap refurbished androids
> ...

Click to collapse



You can have my old HTC Touchpro if you want

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> u can have my V

Click to collapse



I think he'd rather have the D


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> u can have my V

Click to collapse



If you mean HTC One V? How much do you ask for it ?

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## SDBolts (May 22, 2013)

I'm at work and trying to figure out how to get the Neon Blue theme onto my Hyperdrive RLS13 GS3...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> If you mean HTC One V? How much do you ask for it ?
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



I'll give you 10 more then he will


----------



## kchannel9 (May 22, 2013)

If anyone is donating an older phone, my friend who has never had a smartphone would love one. Let me know :thumbup:

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Flooney (May 22, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> If anyone is donating an older phone, my friend who has never had a smartphone would love one. Let me know :thumbup:
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



I have an Nokia N900? 

Send with Gnex and [COLOR=(Cyan)]CM 10.1[/COLOR]


----------



## kchannel9 (May 22, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> If anyone is donating an older phone, my friend who has never had a smartphone would love one. Let me know :thumbup:
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse






Flooney said:


> I have an Nokia N900?
> 
> Send with Gnex and [COLOR=(Cyan)]CM 10.1[/COLOR]

Click to collapse



I should've mentioned it would need to have Wifi capability, and ideally Android, but not necessarily.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2013)

just finished my stoopid homework 

the worst part was the internet was down till now so i was writing blind:banghead::banghead::banghead:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## patriotaki (May 22, 2013)

Watching this hilarious video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj8JsGDPJss&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2013)

patriotaki said:


> Watching this hilarious video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj8JsGDPJss&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



0_o 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -elix- (May 23, 2013)

trying to install 8 on friend's crappy amd..
maybe i should just install the latest manjaro linux and watch him struggle..


----------



## Howiezowy (May 23, 2013)

*v6*

Trying to get v6 supercharger to work on my new jelly bean rom.


----------



## domini99 (May 23, 2013)

Cleaning up spam wh'app messages.

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Flooney (May 23, 2013)

Posting here and thinking about to install Whatsapp 

Send with Gnex and CM 10.1


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 23, 2013)

Just finished in my Creeds rom! I mean all the things to make my SGY powerful  best smartphone for me. :thumbup:

Sent from my House


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

Looking for cool Windows 7 cursor mods...


----------



## domini99 (May 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Looking for cool Windows 7 cursor mods...

Click to collapse



Neon skin pack

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Neon skin pack
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



troll skin pack! (invisible cursor! i dont know the actual name of it but it rocks! if your not installing it for yourself that is.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (May 23, 2013)

Trying to read a book. I've been sitting here for the whole day and I haven't read more than 20 pages total. I just keep skipping every other line and I'm now at the last chapter because I decided to skip the whole damn book. Lord praise the Internet. Now I somehow know what the book is about. Every year I think that I've read the most boring book, but literature just keeps surprising me! My 10 year flip phone has never been this interesting. I'm done, amigos.


----------



## castangel (May 23, 2013)

learn about unlocking relocking botloader,,,, n still confuse lol

Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kappadue (May 23, 2013)

To find a new combo rom + kernel. 

Inviato dal mio MT27i con Tapatalk 2


----------



## patriotaki (May 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 0_o
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lool everytime I watch it I still laugh

You I think I helped you? Just click the Thanks button


----------



## ballzrdeep (May 23, 2013)

Waiting in the hospital

Sent from the National Zombie Defense Council using my T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S 4 M919


----------



## Dprotp (May 23, 2013)

Just got home from two of my three finals today... my next one's in 7 hours. Woke up at 6am today and got like 4 and a half hours of sleep, so I'm thinking about taking a nap...


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (May 23, 2013)

Calculus

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Konsumhaus (May 23, 2013)

Flashing my phone

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (May 23, 2013)

trying to sleep.... :banghead:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 23, 2013)

Messing with my new love interest 

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Desire HD (Old faithful, REVOlution)
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 23, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Messing with my new love interest
> 
> Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
> Desire HD (Old faithful, REVOlution)
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor DHD, didn't need a replacement...


----------



## DekinGBar (May 23, 2013)

Storm 5-20-13 fighting with unintelligent beings on comments.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 23, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Poor DHD, didn't need a replacement...

Click to collapse



Hasn't been replaced, yet. Waiting foe my micro SIM, so I have the DHD for another week.
It'll probably be used as a backup, if not I'll use it for developing

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Old faithful, REVOlution ROM)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## thedudejdog (May 24, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hasn't been replaced, yet. Waiting foe my micro SIM, so I have the DHD for another week.
> It'll probably be used as a backup, if not I'll use it for developing
> 
> Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just cut your SIM down. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 24, 2013)

Enhancing my Galaxy Y. Editing some build.prop tweaks and eating chocolates. Yay! 

Sent from my House


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

Messing around with the Tapatalk app at about 12:14 AM... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 24, 2013)

Updating my list of great apps you haven't heard of. 
Check it out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2275645

Sent using my S4


----------



## kangerX (May 24, 2013)

studying exams browsing forum 

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Seraz007 (May 24, 2013)

pondering whether to get the one x


----------



## Mephikun (May 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> pondering whether to get the one x

Click to collapse



You have a one v and one s. You don't need an x. 

Galaxy Nexus | Quasi is among us


----------



## jrodri29 (May 24, 2013)

On a bus on I 95 coming from viera beach to jupiter, florida. Just finish a baseball game. I play minor league baseball!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flooney (May 24, 2013)

Not that bad. Just got up and go to work. 

Send with Gnex and CM 10.1


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 24, 2013)

I just flashed a PA 3.56 build on my phone and working out all the kinks. ATM, it hates the xda app...

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

F**K my lappy still randomly sleeps, even with a USB cooler


----------



## hoholee12 (May 24, 2013)

Just completed my first project written in C
if you run this big ass 2mb binary on your phone, it will automatically search for processes that just bursts up(a second) to 80% of cpu usage randomly, and limit them to 25%.
also, if that process continues to eat cpu more than couple of seconds, it will kill the process,except for the foreground and visible app.

Tested and works nice, but still lags randomly occur
i may need to find a solution quick!


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 24, 2013)

Watching Fast 6 

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Just completed my first project written in C
> if you run this big ass 2mb binary on your phone, it will automatically search for processes that just bursts up(a second) to 80% of cpu usage randomly, and limit them to 25%.
> also, if that process continues to eat cpu more than couple of seconds, it will kill the process,except for the foreground and visible app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



apk link?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 24, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Watching Fast 6
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi

Click to collapse



In cinema or torrent

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Eating pizza hell yeah


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 24, 2013)

Torrent  

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 24, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Torrent
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi

Click to collapse



Ooooooooo lol im telling no im jk


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 24, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Ooooooooo lol im telling no im jk

Click to collapse



Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

Playing with Little Alchemy via Chrome


----------



## lars1216 (May 24, 2013)

Playing real racing 3  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

Munching on chezy pofs.


----------



## ArmorD (May 24, 2013)

Heading up to a friend's house. I'm equipped with a 3310 without keys nor casing. I have to stick a pencil in the place where the bttons are. Great.


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 24, 2013)

Pinning, working, enjoying my Just Baked cupcake & Iced capp :silly:


----------



## emokeizer (May 24, 2013)

Jamming

TouchWiz-e400 v1 (coming nxt month)


----------



## geekygrl (May 24, 2013)

Laying in bed in the dark typing this on my phone 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 24, 2013)

Laying in bed too... AC on ultra high...freezing cold


----------



## Fzee (May 24, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Heading up to a friend's house. I'm equipped with a 3310 without keys nor casing. I have to stick a pencil in the place where the bttons are. Great.

Click to collapse



Well its better than nothing

Sent from my ____


----------



## Cleto Gadelha (May 24, 2013)

right now...writing a reply for this thread. but before this, playing Iron Man 3! kkk


----------



## The-Hulk (May 24, 2013)

I'm putting my two baby girls to bed, and then I'm going to enjoy my new book, hardcore lifestyle for this call sign.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Konsumhaus (May 24, 2013)

Relegation 2. Bundesliga

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

VfL Osnabrück vs Dynamo Dresden

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

Penalty... Oh no

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

5 min extratime

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (May 24, 2013)

Watching tv. (BBC Three. (Of course I am watching it, that's my alltime favourite tv show...))

And wondering what the hell Google did to mess up the search algorythm this badly. Good god, even Bing works better now!


----------



## Konsumhaus (May 24, 2013)

Going to bed

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Watching tv. (BBC Three. (Of course I am watching it, that's my alltime favourite tv show...))
> 
> And wondering what the hell Google did to mess up the search algorythm this badly. Good god, even Bing works better now!

Click to collapse



1) doctor who?

2) googles changed???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

playing:: The game...you know...the one you just lost and have now probably ragequit. you know who you are.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## manubu (May 24, 2013)

Brushing my teeth!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

Browsing through pictures...
Here, figure this out: 



Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Browsing through pictures...
> Here, figure this out:
> View attachment 1988441
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



is that a cat that you cut in half and put back together but with the head and legs the wrong way round???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## soccerfan6789 (May 24, 2013)

Finished writing an article for the website below this


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> is that a cat that you cut in half and put back together but with the head and legs the wrong way round???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



This is what its supposed to be:



Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## hanisod (May 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> This is what its supposed to be:
> View attachment 1988453
> 
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Looks right 
Yo domini
Whazup

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Looks right
> Yo domini
> Whazup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah well, just played 5 hours minecraft xD

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

5 hours laughing, damn im dead. Im going to sleep soon guys, goodnight 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## hanisod (May 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ah well, just played 5 hours minecraft xD
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol
Good night domini
By the way STICKPLANT! 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## domini99 (May 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Good night domini
> By the way STICKPLANT!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



STIICKPLAAAANT 
bye 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## hanisod (May 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> STIICKPLAAAANT
> bye
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Hahah
Bye 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Spl4tt (May 24, 2013)

I was rolling my head on my keyboard when I realized my thread got closed 

eopli9k8ujhz768i9o


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 25, 2013)

D4rkSoRRoW said:


> I was rolling my head on my keyboard when I realized my thread got closed
> 
> eopli9k8ujhz768i9o

Click to collapse



Awful, awful I didn't get to troll your thread before it was locked....


----------



## Spl4tt (May 25, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Awful, awful I didn't get to troll your thread before it was locked....

Click to collapse



 I'm feeling so lost now


----------



## gastonw (May 25, 2013)

Reading "Let the devil sleep" by John Verdon.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 25, 2013)

Waiting for need for speed underground rivals to download on my psp 1000

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Waiting for need for speed underground rivals to download on my psp 1000
> 
> Sent from my own hell

Click to collapse



Long time no see.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 1) doctor who?
> 
> 2) googles changed???

Click to collapse



1) Sherlock. Though I did watch Doctor Who tonight as well. That's my second favourite show.  

2) Annoyingly,  yes. Little while ago they started forcing search suggestions onto page 1 (meaning you got about 4 relevant results,  40 'similar searches' in which they left out the key terms,  amd then more results on page 2.

That got too much criticism,  so now they've integrated the 'similar results' into the results themselves. To the point where Google is now useless. Half of it is blatant advertising. 

I did a search for "team galaxy tv show" a few days ago.  All I got was links and images for the Samsung Galaxy S3. (Which is utterly pointless as i am already using an sgs3...)
 Even adding -samsung didn't help. I would've bought the 'similar'  rubbish if there'd been actual pictures of the galaxy,  but no.  Filed a complaint on the google forum,  next day went to show it to someone and it was suddenly displaying galaxy images. 

Same rubbish today.  Was looking for '"condensed cream of chicken soup" where to buy'.  With the quote marks. I didnt even get ONE result for condensed cream of chicken soup. All I got was adverts for chicken soup from some American company I can't buy here anyway. 

And don't even get me started on the blatant censorship. I was looking for a uni ebook my design professor had written and uploaded for us on rapidshare.  (thus, legal.) So,  I searched for '"[book name] [author] download pdf". (as I have always done,  successfully.) Used to be a few months ago you got all sorts of download sites,  rapidshare,  fileshare,  zippyshare,  etc.  Now? Google Play books (which gives' not availabile in your country.  It's the bloody dutch google page... ) and amazon. NOTHING ELSE. It wont even show rapidshare if I add "rapidshare". 

What,  did they think we wouldn't notice? 

End of rant 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Browsing through pictures...
> Here, figure this out:
> View attachment 1988441
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Ikea cat.  You assembled it wrong. 

-kcco-


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 25, 2013)

Pizza and donut for breakfast  not good


----------



## ShadowLea (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ikea cat.  You assembled it wrong.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



He probably didnt know the difference between a screwdriver and a spanner 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bennyboy78 (May 25, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> 1) Sherlock. Though I did watch Doctor Who tonight as well. That's my second favourite show.
> 
> 2) Annoyingly,  yes. Little while ago they started forcing search suggestions onto page 1 (meaning you got about 4 relevant results,  40 'similar searches' in which they left out the key terms,  amd then more results on page 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At the end of your search term, add this "site: rapidshare.com" wihout the quotes
It will only get results from rapidshare.com 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

Currently reading rants and backing up my apps again... 

[EDIT] 
Oh, and trying to remember the entire list of manga I read on Quick Manga... (About three pages or so...) 


53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 25, 2013)

Playing on my galaxy tab 2 10.1 

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

D4rkSoRRoW said:


> I was rolling my head on my keyboard when I realized my thread got closed
> 
> eopli9k8ujhz768i9o

Click to collapse



I freaking hate some peoples elitist attitude on here... Idiots thinking theyre better than others


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I freaking hate some peoples elitist attitude on here... Idiots thinking theyre better than others

Click to collapse



Shut up.









lol, jk...








btw, the word "condescending" means to talk down to someone.

















jk. 







wink










wink


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

havin pizza for lunch. Sounds good to me :drool:


----------



## ballzrdeep (May 25, 2013)

Got two shots in the **** today. Chronic groin pain begone. Fml

Sent from the National Zombie Defense Council using my T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S 4 M919


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Thinking of something to post in my tumblr


----------



## Konsumhaus (May 25, 2013)

In the run

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 25, 2013)

D4rkSoRRoW said:


> I'm feeling so lost now

Click to collapse



It whas kind off an useless thread, and my keyboard whas touchscreen. Tablets not supported? 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## IzaacJ (May 25, 2013)

Im visiting one really big shopping mall il Västerås in the hunt for a new router 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 25, 2013)

Going to my aunt’s house


----------



## ArmorD (May 25, 2013)

Fzee said:


> Well its better than nothing
> 
> Sent from my ____

Click to collapse



Yeah at least I can't break it. 

Normal saturday morning stuff. You know hungover and stuff.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ikea cat.  You assembled it wrong.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



No assembly required? 


ballzrdeep said:


> Got two shots in the **** today. Chronic groin pain begone. Fml
> 
> Sent from the National Zombie Defense Council using my T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S 4 M919

Click to collapse



Ouch... 


ArmorD said:


> Yeah at least I can't break it.
> 
> Normal saturday morning stuff. You know hungover and stuff.

Click to collapse



Dude, is the S2 still in for repair? Been a while hasn't it?

Saturday, everyone's asleep. So what do I do? xda like a boss 


So I helped you? Hit THANKS!
Desire HD (Old faithful, REVOlution)
Galaxy S3 (new love interest, stock)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## gmaster1 (May 25, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> 1) Sherlock. Though I did watch Doctor Who tonight as well. That's my second favourite show.
> 
> 2) Annoyingly,  yes. Little while ago they started forcing search suggestions onto page 1 (meaning you got about 4 relevant results,  40 'similar searches' in which they left out the key terms,  amd then more results on page 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow...that does seem crap...i wouldnt know because i havnt been using it lately as i dont have too much of a need for it lately. but if they're intergrating random s*** into the search results then i can see whats wrong with it already.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PitSchnass (May 25, 2013)

It's a rainy day. I lay on the Couch, read XDA and wait for Champions League final.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

PitSchnass said:


> It's a rainy day. I lay on the Couch, read XDA and wait for Champions League final.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ahhH!!! The wait is unbearable!!!


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Reading something on Reddit


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 25, 2013)

Memorizing the Jabbawockeez dance moves for my dance number this coming June 3 

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## pl4cid (May 25, 2013)

Finishing my Xbmc update on 12.2 Frodo. I'm 95% happy with it, still some graphics i want to replace in nox skin 

Tapatalked


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 25, 2013)

Currently watching Saturday morning cartoons... Yes, I know I'm 18, but I can't help it. I must watch Yu-gi-oh... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 25, 2013)

Watching fighting folders. I need to learn more knife tricks.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Watching fighting folders. I need to learn more knife tricks.
> 
> | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |

Click to collapse



Who are you trying to stab?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Getting ready to flash Paranoid Android.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 25, 2013)

just came back from home decor shopping. while i was at the shop for a drink i saw a brand of energy drink called: *****.
i dont know what kind of person would call it that but...its wierd...imagine asking someone for 'some *****' instead of 'a can of *****'. 

it did make me and my friends LMAO though.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just came back from home decor shopping. while i was at the shop for a drink i saw a brand of energy drink called: *****.
> i dont know what kind of person would call it that but...its wierd...imagine asking someone for 'some *****' instead of 'a can of *****'.
> 
> it did make me and my friends LMAO though.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lcL7LVA4ek

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lcL7LVA4ek
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL. 
yup. thats it. and thats also why i love ashens and his reviews.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOL.
> yup. thats it. and thats also why i love ashens and his reviews.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ashens is a boss.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (May 25, 2013)

Watching shrek

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Watching shrek
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Which one?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisjm00 (May 25, 2013)

Watching the Orioles smack Toronto. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1 

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> 1
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Good. The last two are terrible.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Watching a pissed off two year old roll around on the floor like a panicked earthworm. 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good. The last two are terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 25, 2013)

just watched the lorax. now going sleep.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (May 26, 2013)

Getting ready for bed than going to sleep. It's 2:15 am here so starting to get a bit tired since I'm just sitting at home and I'm not out clubbing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## PR0XiMA (May 26, 2013)

Right now it is 3:41AM here in Norway, and I cannot sleep. So tired but I just cannot sleep.

So I am just chilling with my N4 and browsing the OT threads...

Sent from my Blue N' Black NEXUS4 running my own build of CM10.1


----------



## 1droidmod (May 26, 2013)

In my garage restoring my old front door. Down to the paint now, its 9:01pm here, lol


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 26, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Who are you trying to stab?

Click to collapse



Just for self-defense mate. Still improving my grip and thrust.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Groot (May 26, 2013)

I watched something for adults, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand im tired


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2013)

MassStarvation said:


> I watched something for adults, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand im tired

Click to collapse



pr0n? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Owadel (May 26, 2013)

I'm just browsing through xda 

Sent from my ALLVIEW SPEEDI using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1droidmod (May 26, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> In my garage restoring my old front door. Down to the paint now, its 9:01pm here, lol

Click to collapse



Weeee, now its 3am and have one side of door with 2 coats of paint. Hoping other side dont take as long...(6hrs)


----------



## Groot (May 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> pr0n?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



woot woot!!! sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2013)

MassStarvation said:


> woot woot!!! sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :silly:

Click to collapse



lol ok.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 26, 2013)

Listening to JAKAZiD's Doujindance Radio Stream from Soundcloud and playing Ninja Gaiden Sigma... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## themacman1000 (May 26, 2013)

On the way home back to Maine after dropping family off at Logan airport. After a week of watching 3 kids, I'm tired...

Sent from my One X


----------



## 1droidmod (May 26, 2013)

Wondering why .5 hybrid JBX KERNEL will not work on a few phones when 0.4.7 JBX does!! Un real.. Stumped.. Need SOLUTION!!

cm 10.1.0-RC2 razr cdma xt912


----------



## mekakeisei (May 27, 2013)

Watching berserk over hangouts with my mate while he's at work hehe


----------



## shravbits (May 27, 2013)

Visiting the off topic after a long time 

shravancodes.nudgepad.com
my new homepage


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

lurking the internets


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

My S4 lost it's IMEI...  got it fixed, and all EFS partitions backed up...  Trying to duplicate it...


----------



## CoryJansen (May 27, 2013)

Watching youtube hey it would mean a lot if you go and check out my tech youtube channel. Type cory jansen on youtube and very first one


Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jwchen119 (May 27, 2013)

I'm watching korean's drama and also surfing the internet


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Currently screwing with juice defender's settings for better battery life... Especially since my phone won't be charging tonight. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

Watching South Park


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Watching South Park

Click to collapse



Me too. 


I'm also trying to figure out what's wrong with my damn NiMH batteries.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out what's wrong with my damn NiMH batteries.

Click to collapse



What do you have that uses NiMH?


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> What do you have that uses NiMH?

Click to collapse



Magic Flight Launch Box. 

I think the charger is the problem since I've gone through 8 batteries now.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Magic Flight Launch Box.
> 
> I think the charger is the problem since I've gone through 8 batteries now.

Click to collapse



Ahhh...  very nice...  might have to get out the papers if it doesnt work


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Ahhh...  very nice...  might have to get out the papers if it doesnt work

Click to collapse



Hey. I'll have you know it's intended for herbal vaporization.


I just use it in an unintended manner


----------



## Byakko Custom (May 27, 2013)

Currently being an insomniac. 
Every time I feel like I'm about to sleep, I hear the "Found" sound from Metal Gear Solid as a notification. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Groot (May 27, 2013)

I'm playing cards


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 27, 2013)

I uh, fixed my battery problem.


----------



## michal.rutkowski (May 27, 2013)

Sitting on a stool...

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Just got done cutting my hair and shaving... That calls for at least a few more beers before bed. 

-kcco-


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

Switching tabs between XDA and Facebook


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 27, 2013)

Checking out the new tapatalk 4 beta... Pretty nice so far... Really adopted the holo ui

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 27, 2013)

Sitting on the toliet

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (May 27, 2013)

jrollercoasters said:


> Sitting on the toliet
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought only girls do this.

Sent from my ____


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 27, 2013)

Fzee said:


> I thought only girls do this.
> 
> Sent from my ____

Click to collapse



Why? You jealous, I took a picture of me ****ting?  Lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1droidmod (May 27, 2013)

Well, all the painting i did last night and this morning blah... I am stripping door completely and going to stain and varnish instead.. Its an old school wood door(front) with skeleton lock and all. Has 8 window panes in upper 1/3.. Weeee, sooo much fun!!!

cm 10.1.0-RC2 razr cdma xt912


----------



## suyisaster (May 27, 2013)

Tweeting on twitter. And reported bug application.

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 27, 2013)

HangoutS!


----------



## lars1216 (May 27, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> HangoutS!

Click to collapse



Same. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 27, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Currently being an insomniac.
> Every time I feel like I'm about to sleep, I hear the "Found" sound from Metal Gear Solid as a notification.
> 
> 53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e

Click to collapse



Try wearing yourself out before you sleep. For example going for a run, playing sports before bed, and make it a set routine. Helped with me.


jrollercoasters said:


> Sitting on the toliet
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly: not sure of trolling xda, or just camera whore... 

Kidding kidding..


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just got done cutting my hair and shaving... That calls for at least a few more beers before bed.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



In the end, everything leads back to beer 

Woke up to 23 notifications...
This is what happens when you don't charge your phone for 2 days


Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Old faithful, REVOlution ROM)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 27, 2013)

Added 3 new xda siggies and changed avatar


----------



## IzaacJ (May 27, 2013)

At work waiting for calls. 4 calls during the first hour. Really slow...

ENTERTAIN ME !!! XD

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## TPoint75 (May 27, 2013)

I am at work too and have to do an upgrade now!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 27, 2013)

Being bored out of my mind. Anyone up for some MineCraft?


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 27, 2013)

Just woke up 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Being bored out of my mind. Anyone up for some MineCraft?

Click to collapse



if i had known you wanted to play at the time then i probably would of because i was playing mc at the time.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Peeing.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Peeing.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



0_o 

and i needed to know because???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

Reading a book


----------



## jj03 (May 27, 2013)

Being dazzled by my gs4 screen.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Peeing.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hate using my phone when taking a piss I always get scared ill drop my phone in the toliet, only when I take a ****.. picture on 2 pages back haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 27, 2013)

Celebrating my boyfriend's birthday & going off roading  

Sent from his '79 CJ O||||||||O


----------



## IzaacJ (May 27, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Celebrating my boyfriend's birthday & going off roading
> 
> Sent from his '79 CJ O||||||||O

Click to collapse



Collector of MLP?  both me and my fiancé are collecting xD

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## ShadowLea (May 27, 2013)

Watching the Top Gear Africa Special on Canvas HD (Belgium)


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Watching the Top Gear Africa Special on Canvas HD (Belgium)

Click to collapse



i missed top gear???

dammit...

i was too busy watching BGT with the family...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i missed top gear???
> 
> dammit...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's still on for another 15 minutes. But it's on a Belgian channel,


----------



## PuffMaN (May 27, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> It's still on for another 15 minutes. But it's on a Belgian channel,

Click to collapse



Yep, on Canvas. Recording it, fcourse 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

Havin a smoke...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 27, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> It's still on for another 15 minutes. But it's on a Belgian channel,

Click to collapse



belgian??? i cant be botherd to find it...ill just wait for the results of britains got talent.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 28, 2013)

Just finished making my boyfriend's assault cake pop birthday cake lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from the kitchen using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Just finished making my boyfriend's assault cake pop birthday cake lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap that's cool. :thumbup::thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## GottaProblemBro (May 28, 2013)

Typing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy crap that's cool. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



+1 that does look awesome :thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 28, 2013)

Watching NBA Replays 

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

Converting a Go Launcher theme into an Apex theme and a CyanogenMod theme.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

Yelling at eclipse for freezing every time I open it.


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yelling at eclipse for freezing every time I open it.

Click to collapse



Try IDEA or Android studio. Eclipse is old.


----------



## igresso (May 28, 2013)

Checkin an audio hack thread for gs3 .. was working with my s3 .. but now not working with another room .. 

I think i discover the differrent .. bad for the thread op i couldn't tell him the news .. lol 

---------------------------
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم
---------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (May 28, 2013)

Playing with my tablet, damn teacher didn't come in classroom 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## IzaacJ (May 28, 2013)

I'm laying in bed trying to figure out what to do until work. Should I get up or not, about 5 hours until work...?

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Just bought books and uniforms


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 28, 2013)

Dragging my feet into work 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 28, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Dragging my feet into work
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




---------------------------------
Working on my phone...... 
BORED :banghead:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Browsing xda forum 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 28, 2013)

Subway

nuf said


----------



## ShadowLea (May 28, 2013)

Wondering what this strange bright orb in that big mysterious blue field above my head is. Such a rare sight... 

And being happy with the IPS+ mode of my TF700T, which means I can still use my tablet, as opposed to all the poor suckers around me who can't see anything on their screens. Nexus 10/Note 10.1 Was better, you said? Hah, I can see that! :laugh: 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (May 28, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering what this strange bright orb in that big mysterious blue field above my head is. Such a rare sight...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heh yea, whats it called again? Oh man, its on the tip of my tongue, its usually hiding behind the thick pack of clouds we always see.. Anyhoo, it feels warm, very strange.. And 2 days in a row!  (enjoy it while u can dear, its all over tonight.. Rain is allready incoming)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## _Variable (May 28, 2013)

Whoa http://blog.gsmarena.com/a-samsung-...the-blue-and-burns-off-while-owner-is-asleep/


----------



## ShadowLea (May 28, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Whoa http://blog.gsmarena.com/a-samsung-...the-blue-and-burns-off-while-owner-is-asleep/

Click to collapse



" Last night at about 3:15am EST (about 1 hour after i plugged it in and went to sleep) I was awoken by a loud noise and a weird squeaking sound. (I charge my phone while I'm sleeping on my bed right next to me)"  

And this, kids, is why you should always use surge protectors. 

Also, classic fire safety rule: Do not leave devices that draw electricity unmonitored. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coaltar (May 28, 2013)

Im working  

Enviado desde mi Desire HD usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (May 28, 2013)

Cleaning up. Than gonna make dinner and after that pick-up a free optiplex GX270 and see if I can make a media streamer out of it. I've got a proper HTPC in the living room but want a streamer up stairs. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Flashing 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> Flashing
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can get arrested for doing that in public 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You can get arrested for doing that in public
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Sent that from the police station 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 28, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> " Last night at about 3:15am EST (about 1 hour after i plugged it in and went to sleep) I was awoken by a loud noise and a weird squeaking sound. (I charge my phone while I'm sleeping on my bed right next to me)"
> 
> And this, kids, is why you should always use surge protectors.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Safety 101
Plus don't buy a sammy 
Lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Jaytronics (May 28, 2013)

Listening to some Sun Lounger and driving the Mass Pike to Pittsfield.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 28, 2013)

Getting high, today's my week end haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 28, 2013)

About to watch a ******y soap opera show after ten hours of reading math. This is life.... Sigh.


----------



## ryaniskira (May 28, 2013)

Absolutely nothing

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Safety 101
> Plus don't buy a sammy
> Lol

Click to collapse



I remember exploding Nokia's a few years ago... 

Wonder how the world managed to surive that, by the way.... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 28, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I remember exploding Nokia's a few years ago...
> 
> Wonder how the world managed to surive that, by the way....
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha
Yeah I heard a lot of stories about it
I'm wondering too
But I'm sure if this kind of phones exploded. The consequences will be much worse...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hahahahaha
> Yeah I heard a lot of stories about it
> I'm wondering too
> But I'm sure if this kind of phones exploded. The consequences will be much worse......
> ...

Click to collapse



Wondering how I could find tapatalk beta VIP. .

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> Wondering how I could find tapatalk beta VIP. .
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On the market  
But you need to have a vip Tapatalk id. Pm me for more info 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> On the market
> But you need to have a vip Tapatalk id. Pm me for more info
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your mailbox 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IzaacJ (May 28, 2013)

Just got home from work. Thinking about how I could help out with the breaking of SecureBoot on my Lumia 920... Want it full unlocked like my old HTC HD2 xD

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## Jaytronics (May 28, 2013)

Stuck in traffic in Williamsburg MA on RT9. So fun!:-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 28, 2013)

Studying for a test

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## topiratiko (May 28, 2013)

Studying my flawless device

Samsung Galaxy SII
CyanogenMod 10.1/AOCP Theming
Boost 234 Kernel


----------



## soccerfan6789 (May 28, 2013)

You guys hear about Roll it by chrome? It's awesome!


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

Looking into USB communication capturing. Going to try to find out what's going on between the device and the Developer Unlock tool when unlocking a WP8 device  Hope there's something useful to find there 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## hanisod (May 29, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Sometimes, being able to read backwards isn't an advantage.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1
Ewww

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 29, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Remembering that I really hate the dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











hanisod said:


> +1
> Ewww
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse



+2 

as a dude, i dont like that random crap...its kinda...gay...just asking the internet to do that to him...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

I probably should sleep since I'm supposed to get up in about 6 hours, and head to work in about 10 hours xD But not really tired.
Is there anyone else here that work in some kind of phone/technical support? I'm at Tele2 Sweden, giving support for their mobile broadband 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## freakboy13 (May 29, 2013)

guntotting47 said:


> devomer tsop ym gnitteg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ftfy

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 29, 2013)

watching fifth element

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## phownage (May 29, 2013)

This exact moment, i scratched my balls and smelled em lolz.


----------



## adebmbng (May 29, 2013)

I'm just typing for this thread


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 29, 2013)

Playing PS Vita 

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## kjfan1 (May 29, 2013)

Playing Red Faction. Mmmhm. And hoping for a stable rom for the atrix HD someday soon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

Believe it or not, sitting with my feet in an Epsom salt bath.  Not sure why though, cuz while it detoxes me,  I'm drinking the hell outta some beers. 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

Looking for ROMs for s3 mini.
Well, ain't not going to buy s3 mini...
Almost no roms 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking for ROMs for s3 mini.
> Well, ain't not going to buy s3 mini...
> Almost no roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the Galaxy Y


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

Karakoram2 said:


> watching fifth element
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's s really good movie (Y)

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Try the Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



NO I want a new phone, not an outdated **** one!

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> NO I want a new phone, not an outdated **** one!
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



Come to Gnex!! Planning to go there myself

LoL at the person who said GY


----------



## gmaster1 (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> NO I want a new phone, not an outdated **** one!
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



galaxy ace? aparantly the adverts i see (by Three/3) says that its the perfect phone built for gamers. (english people should know the advert)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 29, 2013)

Staring at a screen while smashing buttons with letters on them. I LOVE BUTTONS!


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

On my way to work  I really enjoy my new workplace 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Hangout addict


----------



## axne1 (May 29, 2013)

Up and at em! 

Over-Clocked!  & Under-Volted!  
LiquidSmoove-KT747 BABY!


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Come to Gnex!! Planning to go there myself
> 
> LoL at the person who said GY

Click to collapse



I'll look 







gmaster1 said:


> galaxy ace? aparantly the adverts i see (by Three/3) says that its the perfect phone built for gamers. (english people should know the advert)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah, perfect for Pou

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'll look
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you mean poo...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## erikeleria (May 29, 2013)

Sitting on a bench & chatting on WeChat!


----------



## babe1 (May 29, 2013)

Watching the rest of Dante's Inferno, (hilariously gory) then bedtime.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

Haha people are funny xD Got a customer today that I talked to a few days ago, she's trying to use her daughter with autism as an excuse for being late with 3 payments on her subscription xD

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

IzaacJ said:


> Haha people are funny xD Got a customer today that I talked to a few days ago, she's trying to use her daughter with autism as an excuse for being late with 3 payments on her subscription xD
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express

Click to collapse



I personally think you should just respect them, the kid has a disorder!


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 29, 2013)

Absolutely nothing...  well, playing with my niece, but she's stuck in her iPad...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I personally think you should just respect them, the kid has a disorder!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryaniskira (May 29, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I remember exploding Nokia's a few years ago...
> 
> Wonder how the world managed to surive that, by the way....
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We all got lucky. Very very lucky. 

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC2


----------



## michal.rutkowski (May 29, 2013)

Watching my 3yo daughter playing colouring pages on the computer.

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## jpisini (May 29, 2013)

Working 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Playing with my cat.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Playing with my cat.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank good you said cat. Else it would be really awkward. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Thank good you said cat. Else it would be really awkward.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It ticks me off when people take innocent things and make them into perverted crap.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It ticks me off when people take innocent things and make them into perverted crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## hoholee12 (May 29, 2013)

Playing with my genuine intel core i7-3770k 5Ghz OC.


----------



## Fzee (May 29, 2013)

Making a nandroid backup. You can never be too sure when your phone is gonna kick up problems


----------



## The Worst (May 29, 2013)

At work on a construction site. Showing electricians how to install a system my company sells.

Sent from my Droid RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

studying for last exam


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Playing Nintendo 64

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Working 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Study Study Study and a Study Study Study!
Study Study Study and a Study Study Study!
Study Study Study and a Study Study Study!


----------



## lars1216 (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It ticks me off when people take innocent things and make them into perverted crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude chill. I was just kidding. :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I personally think you should just respect them, the kid has a disorder!

Click to collapse



Well, she seems to have made it up cause she's been using that excuse every month when I looked through the notes. Always trying to get free extra data.

A friends sister have autism so I do respect people with the disorder, but I do not respect her mother who uses it as an excuse for late payments and to use it to get free data when she's used up the data that she's paying for. And she don't want to pay for more data, just want it for free. 2 times this week she's done that while talking to me.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SlaikeR (May 29, 2013)

Watching TV


----------



## friedrich420 (May 29, 2013)

Watching Seinfeld season 7 reruns.... 

"You know what you are doing dont you? You are killing independent George!  Worlds are colliding!!" 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Dude chill. I was just kidding. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Think before you joke. A joke to one person is an insult to another.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Think before you joke. A joke to one person is an insult to another.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And an insult to most is a joke to me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It ticks me off when people take innocent things and make them into perverted crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah! I can get REALLY annoyed from that 
BTW I'm deciding whether I should or should not use Twitter.
It seems useless... But all my friends have lots of fun with it.
What do you think people?

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## lars1216 (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Think before you joke. A joke to one person is an insult to another.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To be honest this was pretty harmless. It's not like I insulted someone by making fun of diseases or disorders or something like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

Yay I just twittered



Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## gmaster1 (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yay I just twittered
> View attachment 2002187
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



shall i follow you?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (May 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> shall i follow you?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yea you can.

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## thedudejdog (May 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yay I just twittered
> View attachment 2002187
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_

Click to collapse



*it's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (May 29, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> *it's
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



¿huh?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## soccerfan6789 (May 29, 2013)

Waiting for the new Gmail to be released for the public to use. So excited


----------



## IzaacJ (May 29, 2013)

I just watched this SGS4 commercial/"event" thingy xD Kinda funny idea actually. A bit better than Nokias iced phone event xD


----------



## shpalmen (May 29, 2013)

finding new ideas for my PhD...


----------



## Jaytronics (May 30, 2013)

Driving through Boston and hating every single last second of it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 30, 2013)

Listening to Trance...


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 30, 2013)

Finding good keyboard for my SGY 

Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 30, 2013)

Sitting on the porch 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Jaytronics (May 30, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Finding good keyboard for my SGY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y using neighbor's Wi-fi

Click to collapse



I would like go recommend  the Touch Pal keyboard.  It is awesome! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Any way,  just arrived  home.  The lightning  storm that is and has been going on is absolutely  above and beyond amazing.  Pink intended. 
So,  that is what I have been and am now doing seeing as I have stopped  driving.  I am watching  that.  And pondering over the things that we like to tell total  strangers that we do.  Lol!  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 30, 2013)

Just found out key lime pie sucks.. and is in beta testing 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## emokeizer (May 30, 2013)

Updating temple run II 

★★★ [jellycast_forever] ★★★


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 30, 2013)

Watching Lochness Monster ))

Press THANKS please?


----------



## kreatonn (May 30, 2013)

Listening Dragonforce songs,


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

Streaming music


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (May 30, 2013)

Letmewatchthis

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winkle_sharma (May 30, 2013)

just flashed a new rom..Nd nw testing it

Sent from my LG-GT540 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rebel_3 (May 30, 2013)

I'm actually studying English Literature...boooooooooooring!! :crying:


----------



## castangel (May 30, 2013)

Learn to fix the phone:thumbup:

Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

Playing Stylista on Facebook


----------



## kreatonn (May 30, 2013)

Just killed an ant that playing on my phone screen. 

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

Looking for better Facebook games


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 30, 2013)

Sitting 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## hanisod (May 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Looking for better Facebook games

Click to collapse



Family barn
Lmao 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## paman fajar (May 30, 2013)

Trying XDA Dev app

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patriotaki (May 30, 2013)

Trying to find my ps2...missed it :/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (May 30, 2013)

Reverse engineering my C0001 engine.(Just finished C0000)


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

Hangin out (of the window )


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 30, 2013)

Paying bills...  sigh...


----------



## xelectronicax (May 30, 2013)

Sitting in class,  going lunch 

aka - ©DigiTekStudio

Device:
- Galaxy Player 5
- Soon Nexus 4


----------



## GP_1992 (May 30, 2013)

I'm playing fifa 13!!!!!


----------



## IzaacJ (May 30, 2013)

Playing some Tomb Raider on my 360. Also trying to figure out something very serious "/
My fiance is a bit depressed that I've got a work, and we're having a team building thing this saturday due to 2 new guys in our team (me and another friend) and she's really sad that she's got very few people to hang out with, and she gets rejected on almost every job application, cause of her dyslexia  Don't know what to do


----------



## m6mm (May 30, 2013)

Messing with custom roms on my S4. As few as we have them they all have some sort of small bugs still in. But good to see that devs are pulling them out :good:


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 30, 2013)

Leaving work, heading to the mall & then some cod :victory:


----------



## SirBenson (May 30, 2013)

Trying To get 10 Postings... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 31, 2013)

SirBenson said:


> Trying To get 10 Postings...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





your admitting it???


That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## thedudejdog (May 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> your admitting it???
> 
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*You're

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> *You're
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lol






Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## rogcaw82 (May 31, 2013)

Backup my current rom and then relfashing.


----------



## jkuczy16 (May 31, 2013)

Just finished playing some lacrosse

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 31, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> *You're
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



no 1 liks a gramer nazi rond this part of da interwebz.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

Unpacking. 

Free Quasi!


----------



## _Variable (May 31, 2013)

Lurking da intenetz


----------



## cmugume (May 31, 2013)

Taking a break after hustling with a galaxy tab restocking for hours without a solution 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (May 31, 2013)

Gonna test my themed systemui 
Hope I don't get boot loop

Sent from my ____


----------



## ryaniskira (May 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It ticks me off when people take innocent things and make them into perverted crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here :banghead:

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC2

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------




Fzee said:


> Gonna test my themed systemui
> Hope I don't get boot loop
> 
> Sent from my ____

Click to collapse



Boot loop is evil! :banghead:
I had to do factory reset lost a lot. It was a failed Metamorph mod. 
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

Having my last beer for the next week.  Installing a new air conditioner wiped us out. :banghead:

-kcco-


----------



## ShadowLea (May 31, 2013)

Waiting at the dentist.... 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (May 31, 2013)

Sitting

"Yer off the edge of the map Mate here they be monsters!"


----------



## tony056 (May 31, 2013)

Searching for some info on cm 10.1. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 31, 2013)

Browsing FB


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

Testing Galaxy S4 Theme by Eatheat


----------



## ArmorD (May 31, 2013)

First day of summer vacation! The next week will be full of partying and drinking etc. In fact I'm already getting ready for a party! ~3mo holiday, I love being a student!


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 31, 2013)

Mastering the Jabbawockeez dance moves :rock:

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Lt.Win (May 31, 2013)

Playing arcane legends and eating seafood noodles. 

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## IzaacJ (May 31, 2013)

Waiting for customer calls. It's killing me to just sit avail xD Will someone call for me please? XD

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 31, 2013)

Don't worry, someone will call you 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## suyisaster (May 31, 2013)

Downloading "Kingdom Hospital" 
5% ........ ..... 

Sent from my Xperia Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Having my last beer for the next week.  Installing a new air conditioner wiped us out. :banghead:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Where are you at? I've got a fridge full of beer that I don't want to drink. Damn "no beer diet"

It's working though, no other changes and I lost 4 pounds this week 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Where are you at? I've got a fridge full of beer that I don't want to drink. Damn "no beer diet"
> 
> It's working though, no other changes and I lost 4 pounds this week
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Awesome offer, but I'm near San Diego lol

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Awesome offer, but I'm near San Diego lol
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Wth ???...you live in sd ??!?
you got no right to complain!!! 
Go chill on  the beach ....oh man I miss going to sunset cliffs. 
I would kill to live in sd.
Fugdamidwest!
:beer:


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## lacky44 (May 31, 2013)

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Wth ???...you live in sd ??!?
> you got no right to complain!!!
> Go chill on  the beach ....oh man I miss going to sunset cliffs.
> I would kill to live in sd.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not to make you more mad, but I'm not much of a beach person.  I know, what a waste, huh? 

-kcco-


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 31, 2013)

Mentioning  @74M3NUMB3RS


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 31, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



Y u no tell what you are doing?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

I said I'm laughing out loud 

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

And I'm off to sleep 

11:34 PM

GMT +8:00


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 31, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I said I'm laughing out loud
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha! 
Oh! 9.06 PM here! 
Still long time to sleep!


----------



## jrollercoasters (May 31, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Hahaha!
> Oh! 9.06 PM here!
> Still long time to sleep!

Click to collapse



Its 9:09 am here lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fzee (May 31, 2013)

12.14 am here 

Sent from my Ace 2 running 4.1.2 JB


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

6:17PM



Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 31, 2013)

Fzee said:


> 12.14 am here
> 
> Sent from my Ace 2 running 4.1.2 JB

Click to collapse



You no sleep?!


----------



## cowsquad (May 31, 2013)

Eating eggs with some tortillas 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (May 31, 2013)

just got back from legoland with my family.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just got back from legoland with my family.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Legoland is awesome :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 31, 2013)

Well, I _was_ watching BBC Three. Just turned off the TV. 

That's the sixth _(I love how my SGS3 just suggested Sith there.)_ time I've seen that episode (Sherlock S1e3) in the past month. Across 4 different channels in 4 different countries! Again! (same thing _twice_ last year.)  

And Spike has _the_ worst timing in history when it comes to texting me. Or he was watching as well, because my phone kept going off at the _exact_ same time as on TV. 

Got quite a few terrified stares because of that... :laugh: 

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SammiSaysHello (May 31, 2013)

Getting ready to go out


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my own hell


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 1, 2013)

Just upgraded to CM10.1.0 RC3

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC3


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 1, 2013)

Stars of Dance


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Legoland is awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not when theres a giant que (i cant spell it at night.) down most the M4. took me 3 and 1/2 hours to get ther and 1/2 hour to come back. but it was fun. i liked the water ones the most. even though we got wet and i was always the one who got the wettest no matter where i sat. :thumbup: it was still a laugh and a half though. everyone else was screaming...apart from my 5 yr old brother who loved every part of it. he even liked the dragon tolar coaster while the others in our group were screaming there @$$ off. and the rules about hands inside the area, no one, repeat, no one listened to them. including me. i was one of the many people with my hands up in the air...until we got to a tunnel that i realised was gonna rip my hands off if i continued. i could say more but im too tired and others are probably bored of me by now.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jfriend33 (Jun 1, 2013)

Let's just say my eyes are out and my ass is off after watching the office series finale... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 1, 2013)

#include<stdio.h>
#include<fstream.h>
FILE*fout=fopen("/sdcard/FML.txt","w");
int main()
{
int i;
 for(i=0; i<7; i+=1)
{ 
fprintf(fout, "F");
}
for(i=0; i<12; i+=1)
{
fprintf(fout, "U");
}
fprintf("\n"); 
fclose(fout);
return 0;
}

Want me to translate?


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

lenarox said:


> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<fstream.h>
> file*fout=fopen("/sdcard/fml.txt","w");
> int main()
> ...

Click to collapse



fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<fstream.h>
> FILE*fout=fopen("/sdcard/FML.txt","w");
> int main()
> ...

Click to collapse



Figuring out wtf is this Lol :silly:


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



Correct!
Good job:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## geekygrl (Jun 1, 2013)

Waiting for a train....




Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 1, 2013)

Eating plastics 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 1, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Eating plastics
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



To kill yourself???


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> To kill yourself???

Click to collapse



Not really  Coz we don't have food here!!!!

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Not really  Coz we don't have food here!!!!
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Bullsht.  Things live in that ocean don't they? 

-kcco-


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bullsht.  Things live in that ocean don't they?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Well plastics do live in the oceans around the world nowadays.


----------



## strayedsoul2003 (Jun 1, 2013)

Watching Buffy from episode 1 to the end.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eaugh (Jun 1, 2013)

*What I'm Doing*

I'm just taking my phone apart


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

eaugh said:


> I'm just taking my phone apart

Click to collapse



lool why>?


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 1, 2013)

Browsing this thread and laughing... 

visit www.techlions.in for latest tech news..


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 1, 2013)

Searching for happiness....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

Teachin my little bro


----------



## Darealboot (Jun 1, 2013)

Goin to the dc zoo!

sent from my evolte courtesy sense5 port.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 1, 2013)

Eating this 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking something to buy on ebay.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## MarcquisDale (Jun 1, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Eating this
> 
> Sent from my own hell

Click to collapse



Cap'n crunch?


----------



## Fzee (Jun 1, 2013)

Just finished skating.Gonna bathe and sleep 

Sent from my Ace 2 running 4.1.2 JB


----------



## _Variable (Jun 1, 2013)

Check out my article on AJQI! http://ajqi.com/att-branded-galaxy-s4-active-leaked/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Check out my article on AJQI! http://ajqi.com/att-branded-galaxy-s4-active-leaked/

Click to collapse



Nice Sammy :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 1, 2013)

Debating which ROM to try out next. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 1, 2013)

MarcquisDale said:


> Cap'n crunch?

Click to collapse



Cinnamon jacks 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 1, 2013)

DJ'ing at a wedding party 






Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

replying to pms

Lots of em


----------



## alvster (Jun 1, 2013)

WATCHING HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER!!! Hhahahah IM SOOOOO INTO THIS SHOW!!!!

Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2013)

Browsing xda and listening to Pandora radio

Free Quasi!


----------



## IzaacJ (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm out drinking with my new workmates  Such awesome people  Join in? 

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## Mr9jooker (Jun 1, 2013)

damn! studing for the exam! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## IzaacJ (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr9jooker said:


> damn! studing for the exam!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Screw  that, come join us. You'll make the exam anyhow  

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 1, 2013)

watching BGT.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just bought two new watches. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 2, 2013)

This 
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC3


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2013)

IzaacJ said:


> Screw  that, come join us. You'll make the exam anyhow
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express

Click to collapse



im probably gonna leave you interwebz peepz to do the same thing...study...i have 2 weeks before exam week. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## topiratiko (Jun 2, 2013)

Incredibly SMASHED
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Samsung Galaxy SII i777
CyanogenMod/AOCP ICE
Boost 234 Kernel


----------



## jrollercoasters (Jun 2, 2013)

Playing with my brand new galaxy s4 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

Enjoying my GO Launcher EX 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jun 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Enjoying my GO Launcher EX
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



 Try nova prime!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 2, 2013)

Re-discovering features that are in the Stock ROM xD


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Try nova prime!

Click to collapse



I had tried that. Still, Go Launcher EX is my Launcher 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> I had tried that. Still, Go Launcher EX is my Launcher
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



How much ram go launcher takes? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## myk69 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking for a fully functional and bug free custom jb rom for xperia neo l here in xda.... 

Sent from my MT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 2, 2013)

Enjoying RC4 10.1 nightlies. Stable please come soon 

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Enjoying RC4 10.1 nightlies. Stable please come soon
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



yo win! Sup? long time no see dude.

currently eating ribs. not often i get expesive food like this.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 2, 2013)

Its my birthday  got a Sony smartwatch

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 2, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Its my birthday  got a Sony smartwatch
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday 
Congrats 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hanisod (Jun 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Happy Birthday
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 
happy birthday 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Samang (Jun 2, 2013)

markyboyWATP said:


> watching Brazil v England football game

Click to collapse



Forgot they were playing today! Guess I know what I'll be downloading and watching later.


----------



## firedragon79 (Jun 2, 2013)

*re*



Samang said:


> Forgot they were playing today! Guess I know what I'll be downloading and watching later.

Click to collapse



shopping ebay and trying to make 10 messages to have the right to post in the developement section. i have some problems to report . this thing of 10 messages for nothing sucks....but i respect the rules


----------



## kchannel9 (Jun 2, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I personally think you should just respect them, the kid has a disorder!

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+2

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel phase 2 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




TomalinSGY said:


> I had tried that. Still, Go Launcher EX is my Launcher
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Ewww



m1l4droid said:


> Go launcher sucks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Googy-Max kernel

Click to collapse



Totally, Apex all the way

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel phase 2 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 2, 2013)

Hoping my hair doesn't turn out pink when I re-dye it red tomorrow... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Numbrz (Jun 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Hoping my hair doesn't turn out pink when I re-dye it red tomorrow... :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Eating


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 2, 2013)

Numbrz said:


> Eating

Click to collapse



I would not reccommend _eating_ my hair...


----------



## goran.croatia (Jun 2, 2013)

Wathing argentinian football on TV :laugh:


----------



## shravbits (Jun 2, 2013)

Playing with a new Jelly Bean ROM

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Numbrz (Jun 2, 2013)

Fine then if you want to be ungrateful then just send it to me 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using xda premium


----------



## Yi Kwang-Sun (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm studying...and I'm very very bored


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yi Kwang-Sun said:


> I'm studying...and I'm very very bored

Click to collapse



i have about 2 weeks left till my exams. so ill use this week for my normal stuff. and the next week for studying. or should i just go into the test and be that guy that always gets (one of) the best grades like i always have for all other tests?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i have about 2 weeks left till my exams. so ill use this week for my normal stuff. and the next week for studying. or should i just go into the test and be that guy that always gets (one of) the best grades like i always have for all other tests?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Be the guy who doesn't study but still gets get highest grade.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Be the guy who doesn't study but still gets get highest grade.

Click to collapse



I wish......... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I wish.........
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> Want a cool place to hang out
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not hard. I always seem to do it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2013)

Deciding if I should eat something

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 3, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Go launcher sucks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Googy-Max kernel

Click to collapse



Not Really  I had tweaked my SGY to avoid lags and it's working smooth now 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## ErebusRaze (Jun 3, 2013)

At work anxious to get off. Not anxious about this train ride back to Brooklyn though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 3, 2013)

I was trying to sleep,  but apparently my brain has other ideas. 

Screw this, I'll go watch Star Trek 2. Nothing beats confusing the hell out of my sleep deprived brain at 0400. :laugh: Yea, I should probably not have watched that Sherlock s2e3 rerun 4 hours ago.

This is going to be hilarious.... :laugh:

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaytronics (Jun 3, 2013)

Just arrived home from work.  I tell you,  driving for 13 hours at times get a little daunting.  But,  with streaming music it is not so bad.  I can truly  say my job is awesome.  Now,  I get to do 2Hours of paper work.  Not cool,  not cool at all.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 3, 2013)

Flashing Kuro Kernel 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## beerlao (Jun 3, 2013)

Trying to get used to swyping instead of typing


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 3, 2013)

Restoring all the settings after flashing an updated PAC Rom ...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 3, 2013)

Ugh, i'll never understand women. Now my GF is extremely mad at me for not texting her all day. I don't get it, first she tells me to fck off, and now she's mad for me actually fckin off?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Ugh, i'll never understand women. Now my GF is extremely mad at me for not texting her all day. I don't get it, first she tells me to fck off, and now she's mad for me actually fckin off?

Click to collapse









Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Deyinka (Jun 3, 2013)

Reading around XDA, playing with my beard..

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 3, 2013)

Finished 5hr drive to jobsite, now banging out Ceilings.. Gunna b fun week(not)

Driod Razr XT912 CDMA SpYdEr RC4 cm10.1.0 Rockn dtrail1's KERNEL...Weeeeeeee


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> Want a cool place to hang out
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> My thoughts exactly

Click to collapse



+1

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jun 3, 2013)

I have only two exams left. These are the longest two weeks I've lived in my life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

One More exam left 

finishes on Wednesday 

Then.... PPAAAARRTYYY!!! :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 3, 2013)

i havnt even started mine yet!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's not hard. I always seem to do it.

Click to collapse



Same, but I barely study at all.. 


m1l4droid said:


> Studying physics, for my final on Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Googy-Max kernel

Click to collapse



Good luck!


ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Ugh, i'll never understand women. Now my GF is extremely mad at me for not texting her all day. I don't get it, first she tells me to fck off, and now she's mad for me actually fckin off?

Click to collapse



That's women for ya bro, the most confusing thing on this damned earth...

Studying, talking with my GF & some friends on Skype & compiling a ROM

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## markyboyWATP (Jun 3, 2013)

Samang said:


> Forgot they were playing today! Guess I know what I'll be downloading and watching later.

Click to collapse



yes was a great game to watch for the Neutral. Just a shame Brazil are not the team they once were


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> That's women for ya bro, the most confusing thing on this damned earth...
> 
> Studying, talking with my GF & some friends on Skype & compiling a ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



meh...girls are what they are...confusing in all ways possible. im not sure whether to love them or hate them sometimes...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 4, 2013)

Watching family guy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ramlivs (Jun 4, 2013)

*What am I doing *

At office.  Clearing emails and working on a project which is going live in a few days from now.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

its 4am in the morning 

studying


----------



## Fzee (Jun 4, 2013)

Just woke up..

Sent from my Ace 2 running 4.1.2 JB


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting ready for school tom 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 4, 2013)

Just getting ready to smash my head in the wall nearby...
Why? Oh, just the fact that I just found out about the Miami Heat Game five minutes ago.
Insult to injury: I live in Florida, _South_ Florida to be specific...


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> Just getting ready to smash my head in the wall nearby...
> Why? Oh, just the fact that I just found out about the Miami Heat Game five minutes ago.
> Insult to injury: I live in Florida, _South_ Florida to be specific...

Click to collapse



Who won?

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Rebel_3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Texting with my girlfriend 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting ready for school tomorrow

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Posting on this thread 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 4, 2013)

Boooom!!! Getting ready for a long day @work... And browsing forums of course.. Like krack... Cant stop.. Is there an XDA anonymous group/forum somewhere??


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 4, 2013)

About to start browsing TV Tropes... I need to become dangerously genre aware... For safety purposes... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2013)

Sitting outside, listening to music. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

just njoying the evening with a bit of basketball


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Replying to this thread 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## XDA_Bruno (Jun 4, 2013)

Building my first custom kernel 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Replying to this thread
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Aren't we all doing this 

Been working on this s*** since early morning 





Stupid laptop won't work properly :banghead:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## asffaf (Jun 4, 2013)

Drinking Beer

Swypniete z ZTE V970


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

asffaf said:


> Drinking Beer
> 
> Swypniete z ZTE V970

Click to collapse



+1! Beer FTW! :beer: :victory:


----------



## CruxHumanus (Jun 4, 2013)

Posting my 10th post. Dev forums


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 4, 2013)

CruxHumanus said:


> Posting my 10th post. Dev forums

Click to collapse



Oh! Look! Another idiot who _ can't bloody read_ 

On the bus,  eyeing the spider dangeling precariously above my head. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

CruxHumanus said:


> I AM A STUPID TEN POST N00B !!!

Click to collapse



Oh Why, It's Bloody Good Of You To Admit That !! :laugh:


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Oh Why, It's Bloody Good Of You To Admit That !! :laugh:

Click to collapse



LMAO!!! 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Oh Why, It's Bloody Good Of You To Admit That !! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lololol 
Hahahaha

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## CruxHumanus (Jun 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Oh! Look! Another idiot who _ can't bloody read_
> 
> On the bus,  eyeing the spider dangeling precariously above my head.

Click to collapse



Wondering if red-haired females are naturally grumpy.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2013)

CruxHumanus said:


> Wondering if red-haired females are naturally grumpy.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Just like blonds are naturally dizzy.


Going to lay down....
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 4, 2013)

Dizzy??? :what:

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## friedrich420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Should be sleeping BUT instead im playing with my new toy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 4, 2013)

CruxHumanus said:


> Wondering if red-haired females are naturally grumpy.

Click to collapse



Don't know. Might just be me, I absolutely can not stand idiodic stupidity.


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thinking about buying a new tabby. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 4, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Thinking about buying a new tabby.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeeeet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dooooo eeeeeeeet.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably will. Just need the damn seller to respond to some questions I have about the condition since he didn't include any pictures so I want him to send some. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just found a next victim of my drawing skills

Have fun Rachel :thumbup:

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just found a next victim of my drawing skills
> View attachment 2017663
> Have fun Rachel :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL...*eh hem*...thats no where near as good as mine. your nothing but a novice...a N00B!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOL...*eh hem*...thats no where near as good as mine. your nothing but a novice...a N00B!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## hanisod (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 2017684
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



Lolololol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

CruxHumanus said:


> Wondering if i should get a hair job

Click to collapse



U certainly should, but i'd recommend a bath first :angel:


----------



## staaanwich (Jun 5, 2013)

Just pooping, expecting to see a fair amount of corn. Hoping for a one wiper, but it probably won't be.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Downloading text aloud for work. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 5, 2013)

Waiting on Google to ship my white n4. Probably gonna be awhile... FUUUU

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jaytronics (Jun 5, 2013)

As much as I am beginning to dislike smart phones and other tech.  There is a tiny part of me that is psyched that the company that I work for is purchasing me a SGS4. I know a big part of the small excitement is due to the fact that I no longer have to use the iPhone 4s they purchased  me several months ago.  I am shipping it back to them tomorrow.  Good riddance.  Don't get me wrong,  I don't totally hate Apple. But,  their OS'es are just not for me.  I mean,  using them makes me want to punch my self in the face. Any way,  I will finely be on another Android device.  And supposedly  a good one at that.  Only down side though is that it is the 16Gig version.  But hey,  at least it is not an iPhone.  Any way. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

What the 





I'm screwed :banghead:
Now I know why it's not functioning properly......... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

Sitting on my ass


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> Sitting on my ass

Click to collapse



You have another ass on your feet? thats impossible


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You have another ass on your feet? thats impossible

Click to collapse



Impossible Yes! Impossible No! Where's the troll face!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!!?!?!?? Totally trolling on XDA for the first time  Sorry Mods!!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> Impossible Yes! Impossible No! Where's the troll face!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!!?!?!?? Totally trolling on XDA for the first time  Sorry Mods!!

Click to collapse


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


>

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> No.

Click to collapse


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 5, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What the
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are activators everywhere for Windows 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> There are activators everywhere for Windows 7
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Wariz! 
Lol
I know 
But don't know from where 
I use Android most of the time 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 5, 2013)

Hating this. 

I have to work on a MAC for 4 hours. BWLARGUGHGUHNUGGHHHGODDAMMIT! The mouse is crap and sluggish (Even at high), the keyboard is ridiculously not-sensitive, half the keys are missing (End? Pageup?!) and oh, that' s right LISTEN TO ME YOU BLOODY PIECE OF SH*T! I DO NOT WANT YOU TO DO ANYTHING AUTOMATICALLY!  

Utter junk. You have to be a total moron to enjoy using this piece of utter sh*t.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I AM JUST ANOTHER TYPICAL SISSY NOOB WHO DEMANDS ATTENTION FROM OTHERS

Click to collapse



oh why here give me a hug :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




jonahly said:


> i really suck big time

Click to collapse



Thanks ! :laugh:


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 5, 2013)

Asking? Do u hear that? Do you? Thats the sound of me heading Home Sweet Home 2 days early, cause I am an ANIMAL... NO 1 can hold ME down, ohh no, got to keep on moving


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Hating this.
> 
> I have to work on a MAC for 4 hours. BWLARGUGHGUHNUGGHHHGODDAMMIT! The mouse is crap and sluggish (Even at high), the keyboard is ridiculously not-sensitive, half the keys are missing (End? Pageup?!) and oh, that' s right LISTEN TO ME YOU BLOODY PIECE OF SH*T! I DO NOT WANT YOU TO DO ANYTHING AUTOMATICALLY!
> 
> Utter junk. You have to be a total moron to enjoy using this piece of utter sh*t.

Click to collapse



Throw it out a window and have some lunch. 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eating pizza 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Throw it out a window and have some lunch.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Tempting, very tempting. 

Sadly, that won't work.  Our building has a double glass wall about a meter from the "outer wall", with metal walkways going round the building on all sides. 

Now the roof, on the other hand...  Oh, No wait, I was banned from there after I scared the living daylights out of half the police station.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Tempting, very tempting.
> 
> Sadly, that won't work.  Our building has a double glass wall about a meter from the "outer wall", with metal walkways going round the building on all sides.
> 
> Now the roof, on the other hand...  Oh, No wait, I was banned from there after I scared the living daylights out of half the police station.

Click to collapse



Wat? 
All that 
And they give you a crappy pc's to work with? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Wishing there was a custom ROM for my tablet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wishing there was a custom ROM for my tablet.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



DIY

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> DIY
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Like, build a ROM from source? I'm not THAT experienced.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Like, build a ROM from source? I'm not THAT experienced.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont need to be!! If you can follow instructions there are may tutorials out there!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Like, build a ROM from source? I'm not THAT experienced.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No need bro
In my ROMs I do some zip modding and that's so much easy and fun

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> No need bro
> In my ROMs I do some zip modding and that's so much easy and fun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, I have made a ROM before, but the main obstacle here is a semi-locked bootloader.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well, I have made a ROM before, but the main obstacle here is a semi-locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No one unlocked it yet ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> No one unlocked it yet ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's a pretty minor tablet. Only two XDA threads about it exist.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> oh why here give me a hug :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So your editing my quotes to make me look bad?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> So you're editing my quotes to make me look bad?

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

jonahly said:


> So your editing my quotes to make me look bad?

Click to collapse



umm that's called Trolling maybe>?

well sorry man but couldnt resist especially after all your threads got locked up xD   

Onto on topic and im taking a nice long walk atm


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> umm that's called Trolling maybe>?
> 
> well sorry man but couldnt resist especially after all your threads got locked up xD
> 
> Onto on topic and im taking a nice long walk atm

Click to collapse



Edit yours and I'll edit mine, Aight?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 5, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wat?
> All that
> And they give you a crappy pc's to work with?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worse, they give us utter crap, so they can give the teachers every single new mobile Crapple device that comes out. *vomit* 

It's so bad, I had to do a presentation on typography yesterday, and one of my IT professors is looking over my shoulder and asks "What system is that? It looks like a cheap Apple rip off." 
_
He didn't even recognize Android._ These people are supposed to teach a Design/IT uni course?! 

Also, how, exactly, does a live wallpaper background (which apple doesn't have) with folders (which apple doesn't have) and several widgets (which apple doesn't have) with a black taskbar (which apple doesn't have) look like iOS? 

He also seriously said (about my TF700) "It looks like an iPad, with the black border and all." I believe televisions own the first rights on black borders. (also, where the heck are you going to put your hands without it?) And, where's the obnoxious button?

And then he goes to point out all kinds of weird things about Android that supposedly make it "irritating to use", like the persistent taskbar being accidentally tripped by your hand. (Which was locked...) :silly: And the back, home and recent apps buttons confused him. :laugh: He "saw no point in them". -.-

Idiots, way too many idiots on this planet!


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 5, 2013)

Trying to block porn in router settings...
any one tell how to block porn inside the routers settings...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Worse, they give us utter crap, so they can give the teachers every single new mobile Crapple device that comes out. *vomit*
> 
> It's so bad, I had to do a presentation on typography yesterday, and one of my IT professors is looking over my shoulder and asks "What system is that? It looks like a cheap Apple rip off."
> _
> ...

Click to collapse



This is too much............ 
I'm seriously shocked right now! 
What the hell? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## arlenesboyfriend (Jun 5, 2013)

sitting in the parking lot of turners atomic age computer in grove city pa getting a controller for a ps3

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

arlenesboyfriend said:


> sitting in the parking lot of turners atomic age computer in grove city pa getting a controller for a ps3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why so much info?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 5, 2013)

Just bought my girlfriend a bunch of white roses & a nice ring to apologize for not seeing her and to celebrate a year together

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## galaxys (Jun 6, 2013)

Cooking dark Ghirardelli brownies! Yummy


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 6, 2013)

Sitting on my ass at work, 20 more minutes until I clock in so I'm browsing XDA

Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 6, 2013)

Hiding in closet waiting for wife to get home from work.. I came home a few days early from work trip. Gunna SUPRISE her.. She is about 2 minutes away.. Gotta mess with her first, knock on wall, stomp foot, Lol.  Hehe


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2013)

Sitting outside enjoying the evening. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 6, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> Hiding in closet waiting for wife to get home from work.. I came home a few days early from work trip. Gunna SUPRISE her.. She is about 2 minutes away.. Gotta mess with her first, knock on wall, stomp foot, Lol.  Hehe

Click to collapse



How did it go, still alive?


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 6, 2013)

Lmao, Priceless... She's like, "someone in the closet?" I banged some more, she got closer so I banged some more on door and came out, she looked like she was about to die.. I told her if that ever happens get out of house get to neighbor's house, don't go to closet cause you never know... Oh man I am mean.. Lol.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 6, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> Lmao, Priceless... She's like, "someone in the closet?" I banged some more, she got closer so I banged some more on door and came out, she looked like she was about to die.. I told her if that ever happens get out of house get to neighbor's house, don't go to closet cause you never know... Oh man I am mean.. Lol.

Click to collapse



Lol, nice, I wouldn't do that to my wife. She is an ex gang member, Im liable to get stabbed!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

So,  there is a three word story thread,  than an unlimited word story thread (my fault),  now we have a "longest sentence in history"  thread.   

-kcco-


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, and an informative thread, opinionated thread and happy thread in one

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------

@LoopDoGG79  dam... dont blame ya


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So,  there is a three word story thread,  than an unlimited word story thread (my fault),  now we have a "longest sentence in history"  thread.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



What's we need next is a thread involving paragraphs or some other facet of writing.


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 6, 2013)

and a XDAanonymous thread for junkies


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What's we need next is a thread involving paragraphs or some other facet of writing.

Click to collapse



You may be on to something. 







1droidmod said:


> and a XDAanonymous thread for junkies

Click to collapse



That's already been done. 

-kcco-


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 6, 2013)

Sleeping 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## EzSqueezeCheese (Jun 6, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Sleeping
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lies

Sent from my SGH-S959G using xda app-developers app


----------



## cowsquad (Jun 6, 2013)

Updating arch linux

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D4nyal (Jun 6, 2013)

Browsing XDA, installing blacked out Google Play and hungry but lazy to eat. o.o

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta go to le school. Damn I hate school.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Gotta go to le school. Damn I hate school.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sitting on my bed drinking and watching TV.

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wondering where the crap I put my Desire HD...

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## AlexOB1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Trying to post on dev forums.....


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yawning like crocodiles 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 6, 2013)

Wondering what the hell is wrong with Firefox. I have 2 tabs open: Google Play and XDA. I have 7 5000x5000px images open in Photoshop CS5. 

Havbe a look at this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is Firefox seriously eating 10 times more than PHOTOSHOP?!


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jun 6, 2013)

procrastinating sleep by watching TYT university. I love these guys


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 6, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Wondering what the hell is wrong with Firefox. I have 2 tabs open: Google Play and XDA. I have 7 5000x5000px images open in Photoshop CS5.
> 
> Havbe a look at this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might have many addons installed. And its quit normal. Mine goes to 1gigz...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 6, 2013)

Switching schools pretty soon :/

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Jun 6, 2013)

Going to a Dr appointment

Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2013)

Enjoying a really good cup of coffee.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 6, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> You might have many addons installed. And its quit normal. Mine goes to 1gigz...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Noscript, Adblock plus and clone window. :S Not that many


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Noscript, Adblock plus and clone window. :S Not that many

Click to collapse



Ad block is enough for that high usage

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ysr84 (Jun 6, 2013)

At work.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzxz

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## champ1919 (Jun 6, 2013)

Helping a noob who lost his iemi number.  He probably won't hit the thanks button when he restores his .efs folder. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Yawning like crocodiles
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That would be a pretty cool band name. 

-kcco-


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 6, 2013)

Configuring my brand new kick-ass nexus 7 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Configuring my brand new kick-ass nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Cool 
My congrats! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2013)

Babysitting two boys (six months and a year and a half)


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Cool
> My congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeh, iets pretty cheap actually  land its a Nexus. Do i need tot say more?

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Yeh, iets pretty cheap actually  land its a Nexus. Do i need tot say more?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah. That's enough for me 
Enjoy customizing it 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 6, 2013)

Just put a new digitizer and LCD in my g1 and the digitizer doesn't work. Fuuuuuck that's the first part you put in. It's going on a shelf. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Galaxysm (Jun 6, 2013)

On my way to Washington state...for the summer lol.

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## pawelace (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

pawelace said:


> Nothing.

Click to collapse






Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## klantballe (Jun 6, 2013)

Wasting time on the internets


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> View attachment 2022552

Click to collapse



Laughing. :laugh:

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> View attachment 2022552
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> Want a cool place to hang out
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2013)

Waiting for my food to be delivered.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jun 7, 2013)

jay leno

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 7, 2013)

Playing cat mario,

Sent from my SE phone using XDA premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2013)

Getting ready for work


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Getting ready for work

Click to collapse






*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Bioelectronics shopping

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jun 7, 2013)

playing with my galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> playing with my galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is there really any games for it ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Is there really any games for it ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Using seeder app maybe
I don't know how as the games on my sensation work without any problems 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## _Variable (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Is there really any games for it ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I dont really game, I meant it like you know, explore it...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 7, 2013)

Recording some music on Minidisc.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

getting ready for a BBQ tomorrow.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> getting ready for a BBQ tomorrow.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



BBQing right now 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 7, 2013)

Rooting my hour old Nexus 7. Going to gf's house overnight after that... I don't want to leave this little guy just now!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> BBQing right now
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i catch the next plane to the netherlands ASAP. wait for me!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i catch the next plane to the netherlands ASAP. wait for me!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You have a PM my friend




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have a PM my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



recived and replied to.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Frannyman (Jun 7, 2013)

been all morning at work trying to get the will to finish up a report... at the rate of 2 words an hour I'm gonna end up staying late again.

Weird thing about staying after hours is that people think you work pretty hard since you do that, when in my case it tends to be quite the opposite...


----------



## domini99 (Jun 7, 2013)

Watching some sort of tv thing..

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i catch the next plane to the netherlands ASAP. wait for me!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well, steak's nearly medium rare, so best hury up  I have way too much meat anyway, so if you can get here within 2 hours.. 

Oh, and bring your own beer, we only have alcohol free in stock atm.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i catch the next plane to the netherlands ASAP. wait for me!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



A well, lets make it even worse; we are going to bbq next week friday with school, and a week later again with my friends, and a few weeks later in holiday on camping 

Lagged from my galaxy mini.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol. Wat the heck 
Every one is having meat today 
I only had some soup today  (full of viges. Yak!) 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 7, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Eating snack
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Don't tell me there are people on XDA who _still_ don't know you can see the real URL in the bottom left corner when hovering your mouse over it... :laugh:

Not that there's anything on that website, it's blank. :angel: NoScript


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse




What? I just got back.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Eating a pulled pork sandwich.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Eating a pulled pork sandwich.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good chice wee one, good choice!  

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Good chice wee one, good choice!
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Thank you Mr. Empty_M! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That would be a pretty cool band name.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Yehh, really?
I yawn like crocodile, and my teeths are sharp as them... lol

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Well, steak's nearly medium rare, so best hury up  I have way too much meat anyway, so if you can get here within 2 hours..
> 
> Oh, and bring your own beer, we only have alcohol free in stock atm.

Click to collapse



IM HERE!...uhm...guys...where are you?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> IM HERE!...uhm...guys...where are you?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Silly potayto! :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## crittercamp (Jun 7, 2013)

trying not to pay attention in a finals review session


----------



## pl4cid (Jun 8, 2013)

Just applied for a squadron in star citizens

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 8, 2013)

Just got a haircut. I'm not happy with it wtf -_-

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 8, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Just got a haircut. I'm not happy with it wtf -_-
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



i get u bro. Same thing here


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Typing...

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jaytronics (Jun 8, 2013)

Been up for 54 hrs. Going to sleep now,  but waking up at 4am to be at a job for 6:30. Haven't even gone crazy  yet.  But, that just may happen by the end of today..  :-[

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

have  to swotch back to stock sammy keyboard to save space

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

playing with my new found love, Galaxy s2!! 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead: 
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

i watched johny bravo, samari jack and cow and chicken yesterday...ah. memories...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## josipborac (Jun 8, 2013)

Studying for latest exams and drinking coffe!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i watched johny bravo, samari jack and cow and chicken yesterday...ah. memories...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hey, memories attached too...those days...
Wacky races,
Drooppy
Swat Kats
Road runner
go speed racer
Atom ant...

Awesome man...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 8, 2013)

Waiting to finish my recordings.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 8, 2013)

preparing to go out with some friends :highfive:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

preparing BBQ. i have one person who said they would come but didnt because he was too ill...as im looking at facebook later cuz i was bored i see him...hes not ill...hes out with someone else...basicly, people are stoopid to write everything onto FB.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## KenEmerenciana (Jun 8, 2013)

i'm listening to limpbizkit's take a look around while surfing the web


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Counting f******g ******** in my device section!! All bunch of holes...
they keep licking a poster who just post others work... tired.. 
I wish I had taken s3... would have got better developers.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bbrad (Jun 8, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Counting f******g ******** in my device section!! All bunch of holes...
> they keep licking a poster who just post others work... tired..
> I wish I had taken s3... would have got better developers..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Give me a link to your forum

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bl8demast3r (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm just listening to some music chilling on a saturday.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

BBQ=SUCCESS! 

i have a feeling the vodka jellys were the ones the went quickest.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> BBQ=SUCCESS!
> 
> i have a feeling the vodka jellys were the ones the went quickest.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Vodka jelly is always a plus in my book 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Vodka jelly is always a plus in my book
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



+1
although these ones were slightly stronger then i hoped.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> +1
> although these ones were slightly stronger then i hoped.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lime jelly and only use just  enough water to dissolve the jelly then top up with vodka, pour into shot glasses and in the freezer. top with whipped cream (not out of a can) and have fun  normally I'm the one who has most 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Lime jelly and only use just  enough water to dissolve the jelly then top up with vodka, pour into shot glasses and in the freezer. top with whipped cream (not out of a can) and have fun  normally I'm the one who has most
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



did that, put too much vokda in all of them. the girls gave up after one. then the men...we finished all 90 jellies in about 10 minites! and i feel slightly drunk :thumbup::beer: 

that shows you how much we liked them!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 8, 2013)

Eating dinner

Check this out!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

tidying up...i hate this job...sure the bbq was good but its a mess in here now. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 8, 2013)

Just vs came home from a midnight walk with a friend. Should go to sleep soon. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Playing with a (legal) portable version of tweetdeck for PCs,
Checking for ROM updates,
and nomming on Hamburger Helper...


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 9, 2013)

Talking with my crush :')

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 9, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Talking with my crush :')
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Who? Justin Bieber?

proud noob.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2013)

The usual. 

-kcco-


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Drinking on an empty stomach


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 9, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Who? Justin Bieber?
> 
> proud noob.

Click to collapse



No. I'm not a girl -_-

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> No. I'm not a girl -_-
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Selena Gomez may be then ?

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Zero Computing (Jun 9, 2013)

Getting ready to install CrossBreeder.

Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 9, 2013)

Zero Computing said:


> Getting ready to install CrossBreeder.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



go for it! its an awesome script!:highfive: :victory:


----------



## segads (Jun 9, 2013)

Playing resident evil 2 disc A om my playstation 1 haha (such a great game) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 9th June 2013 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th June 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------

Johnny bravo is the best haha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 9, 2013)

lying idle.... contemplating church 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 9, 2013)

Currently reviewing all the things on my phone before I finally get to sleep. I was kept up until about 5 AM by my mother's lecture on all the topics. She wants me to wake up before 11 too... Hah, fat chance. Good nig- I mean morning... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 9, 2013)

Playing Killzone3 and Angry Birds Star Wars at the same time. So badass.


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Pulling an all-nighter...


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 9, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Playing Killzone3 and Angry Birds Star Wars at the same time. So badass.

Click to collapse



Lots of multi-tasking at the same time will shorten your brain life. Better be careful

proud noob.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking for a decent daily for my Desire HD...
My custom ROM is getting a little buggy...

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## bbrad (Jun 9, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Looking for a decent daily for my Desire HD...
> My custom ROM is getting a little buggy...
> 
> Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if you get your face out of the corner you may can fix them.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Drinking more coffee.


----------



## freakbg (Jun 9, 2013)

Downloading new rom


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2013)

Sitting outside with tequila (the dog  )
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakbg (Jun 9, 2013)

watching TV


----------



## alvster (Jun 9, 2013)

Studying.. 

Having trial exam next month and big exam on october..

Wish me luck guys.. Guess i have to leave xda for a while.. :'( gonna miss you all.. Goodbye lads.. 

Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 9, 2013)

alvster said:


> Studying..
> 
> Having trial exam next month and big exam on october..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good bye :'( 
And Good luck! 
Cya 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DBZo07 (Jun 9, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Give me a link to your forum
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pmd you... ツ 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dario.84 (Jun 9, 2013)

watching volleyball on TV


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Lots of multi-tasking at the same time will shorten your brain life. Better be careful
> 
> proud noob.

Click to collapse



Yeah lol 

I'm half drunk and can't sleep... Great. And Can Cnocdown 3 force closes on this rom. Not fun. 

Sent from my panda

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




alvster said:


> Studying..
> 
> Having trial exam next month and big exam on october..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck. Gonna miss you! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## rich81420 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm high as hell... It's kinda like Friday. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 10, 2013)

Listening to some funk music

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Fzee (Jun 10, 2013)

Procrastinating my homework

Sent from my Ace 2 running 4.1.2 JB


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2013)

rich81420 said:


> I'm high as hell... It's kinda like Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cheers  I assume you're doing that legally in your country...  

Sent from my panda


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 10, 2013)

Contemplating sleep...


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 10, 2013)

Trying out my brand new Nexus 4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Evian David (Jun 10, 2013)

Working 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Selena Gomez may be then ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



No XD just my classmate here in ph 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> No XD just my classmate here in ph
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Y u no become her bf  also high five from Rizal 

Also making icons


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Y u no become her bf  also high five from Rizal
> 
> Also making icons

Click to collapse



Really? OH WELCOME DUDE!  I'm proud there's a filipino like you here hahaha. Laguna po ako eh.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Y u no become her bf  also high five from Rizal
> 
> Also making icons

Click to collapse



lookin sweeeet! :highfive::good::good::good::good:


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 10, 2013)

running Mac os 7.0 on my PSP 1000

Sent from my PSP 1000


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 10, 2013)

Taking a dump

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> running Mac os 7.0 on my PSP 1000
> 
> Sent from my PSP 1000

Click to collapse



wut???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wut???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hacked PSPs are awesome. You can do anything on them.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> Taking a dump
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dafaq 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hacked PSPs are awesome. You can do anything on them.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ive only used my PSP for games...and games...and more games...and movies but mostly games!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ive only used my PSP for games...and games...and more games...and movies but mostly games!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah, so have I! Except I've been playing games off the memory card...for several different systems.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 10, 2013)

I use my psp 1000 for everything I can run windows 95 on it to

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I use my psp 1000 for everything I can run windows 95 on it to
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



95? Pff. You can do better than that. At least 98...maybe 2000...if you're extremely lucky, XP.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 95? Pff. You can do better than that. At least 98...maybe 2000...if you're extremely lucky, XP.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's wrong with windows 95 you gotta remember I'm using a psp 1000 that has only 32mb of ram 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> What's wrong with windows 95 you gotta remember I'm using a psp 1000 that has only 32mb of ram
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Ah. Wasn't thinking about that. I have a 2000 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah. Wasn't thinking about that. I have a 2000
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's cool man

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jayski422 (Jun 11, 2013)

Heading back from band practice 

Sent from my Atrix HD using xda premium


----------



## 1droidmod (Jun 11, 2013)

Moving but had to break to check forums.. Halo open source now..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 11, 2013)

Procrastinating. 

I never knew wobbling jelly was so fascinating! 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 11, 2013)

going sleep now...homework is a b*tch...escpecialy when its 20 pages long about a few tiny things that i cant think of much to write about...i probably repeated something again about 10 times just because my mind is blank...

...why exams...

...Why me???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Waiting for PlayStation e3 to begin! Anyone know exactly what time it will begin?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Jun 11, 2013)

Should be on any minute GameSpot or PlayStation site has stream

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 11, 2013)

Downloading paranoid android with halo


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going sleep now...homework is a b*tch...escpecialy when its 20 pages long about a few tiny things that i cant think of much to write about...i probably repeated something again about 10 times just because my mind is blank...
> 
> ...why exams...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









-kcco-


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jun 11, 2013)

Realising I have to pull an all-nighter to finish an assignment due tomorrow >.>


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



lol.
im actualy not 12. i...am a man...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 11, 2013)

Watching "two brothers" on Star Movies HD


----------



## MasterSilvaJR. (Jun 11, 2013)

Im in my bed.. fever .. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

MasterSilvaJR. said:


> Im in my bed.. fever ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 11, 2013)

Drinking some juice and watching tv

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2013)

Making coffee. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 11, 2013)

In a lecture on Typography. 

Which has turned into a "complain about iOS7" therapy group. 

I can't stop laughing. It's too funny. :laugh:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jun 11, 2013)

Playing with the new NFC tags that arrived in the mail today


----------



## emwno (Jun 11, 2013)

Typing this message..


----------



## Samak (Jun 11, 2013)

Facebook & XDA 

Sent from my Xperia neo V using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Darealboot (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting ready to build an outdoor pen for this little guy I found crossing the road yesterday. My son named him peanut.


sent from my evolte courtesy sense5 port.


----------



## boostjunki3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Browsing XDA and listening to a radio show...waiting for phone to charge.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 11, 2013)

Sitting home, just back from the ER. Seriously cut myself at work. Result: 4 stitches... Buh..

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Sitting home, just back from the ER. Seriously cut myself at work. Result: 4 stitches... Buh..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Butcher?  
Also...happy to hear you're ok 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## CyanogenGas (Jun 11, 2013)

Crying about the horrible scratch marks that has appeared on my screen. S+ doesn't have Gorilla Glass?? Never knew that.
what should I do now? :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Butcher?
> Also...happy to hear you're ok
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



No, i build elevators. A stainless steel piece slipped my hands and cut my arm, and 2 fingers.. Index finger is missing a big piece of skin. There was some serious bleeding involved. Bright side: rest of the week off.. Woop!

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jun 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> No, i build elevators. A stainless steel piece slipped my hands and cut my arm, and 2 fingers.. Index finger is missing a big piece of skin. There was some serious bleeding involved. Bright side: rest of the week off.. Woop!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



work compensation?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 11, 2013)

SammiSaysHello said:


> work compensation?

Click to collapse



Health insurance  im beeing payed for doing nothing

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 11, 2013)

Listening to music while sweeping the floor.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 11, 2013)

Watching 3 Idiots 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jun 11, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Watching 3 Idiots
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



All is well 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Listing to Pandora 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 11, 2013)

Xda and some boring tv shows

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cp3user (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting ready for work and surfing xda!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 11, 2013)

Sitting on my premium leather sofa and chatting with friends. Gonna fire up my ps3 soon... Boring life. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Rewingster (Jun 11, 2013)

Reading random threads here.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just changed the name of my kindle fire hd just look at screenshot 
Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Just changed the name of my kindle fire hd just look at screenshot
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Why don't you install CyanogenMod? :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why don't you install CyanogenMod? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm on the newest frimware I tried rooting but for some reason it fails all the time so Ive given up on rooting 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## The Zel (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually dreaming of having a Nexus 4


----------



## LoVeRice (Jun 11, 2013)

Downloading ios7 beta for my ipod touch


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I'm on the newest frimware I tried rooting but for some reason it fails all the time so Ive given up on rooting
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



You oughta try again. Determination will get you root.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You oughta try again. Determination will get you root.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It probably won't work now my frimware is 7.4.3

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> It probably won't work now my frimware is 7.4.3
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



*firmware
You said frimware twice.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *firmware
> You said frimware twice.

Click to collapse



Lol I just realized that

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## w00tpaulie (Jun 11, 2013)

playing this dumb life is crime game for android..

and roming my AHD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

w00tpaulie said:


> playing this dumb life is crime game for android..
> 
> and roming my AHD

Click to collapse



Check out my ROM, AOSPizza 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Getting mad at my kindle for acting up this thing is acting up bad maybe it's low on Ram since I've been on it all day nonstop 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## w00tpaulie (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Check out my ROM, AOSPizza
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




i did and i tried to post.. but i didn't have 10 post. new account on the forums. never thought i needed one.. but i decided i would to help the development in AHD since i love to flash roms  and the AHD just got all the new goodies. ESP since the GPS is working


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

w00tpaulie said:


> i did and i tried to post.. but i didn't have 10 post. new account on the forums. never thought i needed one.. but i decided i would to help the development in AHD since i love to flash roms  and the AHD just got all the new goodies. ESP since the GPS is working

Click to collapse



I'm happy that GPS is working, but sad that it takes people away from my ROM.
Well, video cam is still something the 4.2.2 ROMs don't have.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## w00tpaulie (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm happy that GPS is working, but sad that it takes people away from my ROM.
> Well, video cam is still something the 4.2.2 ROMs don't have.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





ya i always was a fan of the pac rom since my s2.. i did give your rom a whirl the nexus 4 touch was nice. i did not try the 1.2 just because of all the roms with broken gps.. i need GPS.


----------



## Solutionx68 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just finished rooting my S4


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm using nova launcher in my apex launcher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## finr0d (Jun 12, 2013)

figuring out what on earth cause SODs on my tf101 :crying:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

firing up my really old n97


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 12, 2013)

Byakko Custom said:


> I'm using nova launcher in my apex launcher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Background please? 

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (BEAST, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## hanisod (Jun 12, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Background please?
> 
> Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
> Galaxy S3 (BEAST, stock)
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a live wallpaper 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.io.wallpaper.circuitry

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 12, 2013)

Im making a rom using a deodexed fw (my first rom) 

..but having queries :/ anybody can help?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 12, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> All is well
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha All izz well


----------



## nuuits (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm just sitting here, half blinded by iOS7's bright looks, and wondering why in the world Apple chose to make everything either super bright or super white... it shouldn't be helpful for the (already awful, according to friends with iPhones) battery life...


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 12, 2013)

Aww I am wandering from college to college for admission (B.Tech) .. Indian edu system:thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jun 12, 2013)

Enjoying my new sig (PC)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheating dead trigger 



Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erikeleria (Jun 12, 2013)

Just finished having a snack.


----------



## jeff243 (Jun 12, 2013)

erikeleria said:


> Just finished having a snack.

Click to collapse



Checking out your bost i mean post


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 12, 2013)

just finished setting up adb and got my first logcat lol  wondering what to do next 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## sparkydave1981 (Jun 12, 2013)

*right now...increased*

right now, I'm watching a home renovation TV show and typing this...:silly:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 12, 2013)

hanisod said:


> It's a live wallpaper
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.io.wallpaper.circuitry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Shame its paid though >.>


----------



## hanisod (Jun 12, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Thanks
> 
> Shame its paid though >.>

Click to collapse



Yeah paid 
But it's cool though 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Rodgman15 (Jun 12, 2013)

trying to get enough posts to help out in the development thread!


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 12, 2013)

Rodgman15 said:


> trying to get enough posts to help out in the development thread!

Click to collapse



So be helpfull in the "general" section first, instead of spamming offtopic, which is not allowed. Thank you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rodgman15 said:


> trying to get enough posts to help out in the development thread!

Click to collapse



beware your post count may decrease :laugh:



PuffMaN said:


> So be helpfull in the "general" section first, instead of spamming offtopic, which is not allowed. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



^^what he said^^


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

wondering how i'm gonna survive for three more days without an Android


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2013)

just watched the boy in striped pajamas...it is stupid...but sad in a way...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 12, 2013)

Read the friendly reminder from the mods and can't help but feel OT ain't going to be as fun as it once was.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Read the friendly reminder from the mods and can't help but feel OT ain't going to be as fun as it once was.

Click to collapse



Friendly reminder?
Edit: Found it. Reading it now.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 12, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Read the friendly reminder from the mods and can't help but feel OT ain't going to be as fun as it once was.

Click to collapse



There will come a day........ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Read the friendly reminder from the mods and can't help but feel OT ain't going to be as fun as it once was.

Click to collapse



Surprisingly, I didn't participate in any of the trolling in those examples they gave.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Surprisingly, I didn't participate in any of the trolling in those examples they gave.

Click to collapse



I did in the chair one, it definitely was not my best work.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> wondering how i'm gonna survive for three more days without an Android

Click to collapse



I used iPhone for a month. It was insane. I missed Android SO much that time and realized how much I truly love it... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm messing around with the new sense 5 Rom ... Pretty awesome

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I used iPhone for a month. It was insane. I missed Android SO much that time and realized how much I truly love it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Once you go green, you never go back... 

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (BEAST, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## dnanj (Jun 13, 2013)

Waiting for a table while typing on my note 2.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just uploaded a new video to my YouTube channel of my psp 1000 running Mac os 7 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jpisini (Jun 13, 2013)

Watching Bruins!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 13, 2013)

Jamming to Kyary Pamyu Pamyu instead of sleeping... (Like usual...) 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 13, 2013)

Testing LCD Densities

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Once you go green, you never go back...
> 
> Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
> Galaxy S3 (BEAST, stock)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir, you are a wise man! 

Strumming my Les Paul at the moment while drinking my morning coffee. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking for some $0.99 sale on GP.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 13, 2013)

Waiting for Minecraft to start up. Maybe 75+ mods is too much...
Edit: there we go, she runs!

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 13, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Waiting for Minecraft to start up. Maybe 75+ mods is too much...
> Edit: there we go, she runs!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



75+????????????? wow...my computer can run with the shaders mod installed(which im gonna uninstall soon due to buggyness) and it works like a charm...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 75+????????????? wow...my computer can run with the shaders mod installed(which im gonna uninstall soon due to buggyness) and it works like a charm...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Actually, it's the 1.4.7 AMCO pack, looking now it says it has more than 120 mods. XD
I had shaders on 1.5.2 but I broke them after installing Forge. Tech mods or shaders...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Read the friendly reminder from the mods and can't help but feel OT ain't going to be as fun as it once was.

Click to collapse



Gimme link 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Gimme link
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



its hard to miss really 

Stickied thread


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 13, 2013)

Getting 10 posts to post in development 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Getting 10 posts to post in development
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Laughing my ass off at the senior member, the funny is strong with this one 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## ALLinHD (Jun 13, 2013)

Playing with my htc one


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 13, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Getting 10 posts to post in development
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



but you have 1000 posts already 
you troll :thumbup:


That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 13, 2013)

im starting to revise now for tests...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 13, 2013)

Being drunk...

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## rkmoran (Jun 14, 2013)

Sitting in the dark 'cause the power's out...

Sent from my LT28at using xda app-developers app


----------



## AngelDuz (Jun 14, 2013)

reading this thread


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2013)

Drinking coffee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hemantv (Jun 14, 2013)

Watching Doraemon


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 14, 2013)

Having hard time to socialize 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Jun 14, 2013)

Watching cartoons with my daughter

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 14, 2013)

michal.rutkowski said:


> Watching cartoons with my daughter
> 
> *Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
> *Tapatalked from my Xperia J

Click to collapse



What cartoon are you watching?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got a new tablet 

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just got a new tablet
> 
> Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hehehe 
And a nice one
Congrats! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hehehe
> And a nice one
> Congrats!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UnspecialEffects (Jun 14, 2013)

At work and listening to hypem


----------



## ryan1977 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sitting in a 2013 peterbilt 388, with a broken hydralic line, on a natural gas well pad, waiting for a mechanic.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SCORRPiO (Jun 14, 2013)

listen music and read this thread


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Working (  ) & Pinteresting victory: )


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 14, 2013)

Hanging in my sofa  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Hanging in my sofa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Must be a tall sofa, where did you tie the rope off? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 14, 2013)

Tried to blow my speakers out but failed 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Must be a tall sofa, where did you tie the rope off?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Oh lookie here, mr sarcasm is being sarcastic  



Raymond199483 said:


> Tried to blow my speakers out but failed
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Wanna borrow my 1100 watt amp? I can fix that problem in no time. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Xavali7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, trying to install a ROM on my Xperia S... It's no good, but at least I can reflash stock kernel...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 15, 2013)

Watching Sanford and Son

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 15, 2013)

Getting Ready to flash the CoD Rom with the JB Theme 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

genericusernamehere said:


> Working on getting 10 posts so I can answer a questions in the Dev forum that nobody else has answered yet.
> 
> That and chatting with my girlfriend and listening to music.

Click to collapse



well its good that you're helping out but postin if off topic to get ten posts signifies your noobness :silly:

I see A ten post noob!!!!!! xD


----------



## drummaniac28 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just chillin, browsing the forums. Been playing Animal Crossing, fun game.


----------



## crash_b. (Jun 15, 2013)

Did some outdoor running, now setting up Tapatalk on my HTC One 

Sent from my HTC One with Tapatalk


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Jun 15, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> What cartoon are you watching?

Click to collapse



It is Cebeebies or Nick Jr most of the time.

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

Rooting my Gnex :victory:  ( got it 2 hrs ago  )


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone on here who can help me root my HP Slate 7? Kinda need the sixaxis app to work properly 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Rooting my Gnex :victory:  ( got it 2 hrs ago  )

Click to collapse



That's a record lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes! I so want to share this but don't want to go off topic somewhere! Lol. I totally changed how I interface with android. Got tired of my same old home screen with apps and folders so I'm using nova, floating notifications, and swaps. My home screen is now one page and CLEAN. I have the nexus live wallpaper. Can read most of an email or text in any app like watching movies or playing games. Swaps also runs anywhere so can switch to any app on the fly so I never have to go home. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 15, 2013)

You can see my most use apps are still on the desktop. Xda and htc tv remote. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2013)

hanisod said:


> That's a record lol
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



I've rooted all my devices within 15min of purchase... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I've rooted all my devices within 15min of purchase...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



A man after my own heart 

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I've rooted all my devices within 15min of purchase...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Okay 
That's a record 






I'm messing with this ^^^

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ how'd you do it?

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> ^^ how'd you do it?
> 
> Hit THANKS if I helped you!
> Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
> ...

Click to collapse



Moded apk

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Drinking some coffee before work. Yes, it's 450am in cali


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for something geeky

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Moded apk
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Nope 
Something else 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nope
> Something else
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



GG or something similar? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nope
> Something else
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Game CIH  or somethin like that


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Okay
> That's a record
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good Job


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Game CIH  or somethin like that

Click to collapse



gameCIH is the easiest to use. so it probably is.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> gameCIH is the easiest to use. so it probably is.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nope

GameKiller is better...


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

GameGuardian works well also.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Nope
> 
> GameKiller is better...

Click to collapse



That ^^^^^

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Nope
> 
> GameKiller is better...

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> GameGuardian works well also.

Click to collapse



never heard of them...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> never heard of them...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hmm 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

http://gameguardian.net/forum/files/file/2-gameguardian/


----------



## _Variable (Jun 15, 2013)

Martha639 said:


> Being jelous of the guy with the G2 and downloading some music

Click to collapse



Isnt the G2 an old phone?


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sitting in a darn er because I hurt myself at work and their doc isn't open on the weekends.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 15, 2013)

searching the net on how to prevent oily face 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> searching the net on how to prevent oily face
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Wash it once in a while  and WD40 aint deodorant either 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 15, 2013)

Watching India-Pakistan ICC world championship match


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Betting on the post mentioned above xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 15, 2013)

Shopping with my gf

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 15, 2013)

About to throw some stuff on the grill.. Such a nice day 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> About to throw some stuff on the grill.. Such a nice day
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



I call them ribbz! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I call them ribbz!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



mmm...ribs with burgers and chips and steaks...and drinks and alot more stuff...making me hungry...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DarkLumina17 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking at this thread 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jun 15, 2013)

Raging because windows PC automatic updater installed updates and restarted my pc when I was sleeping...AND LOST HALF OF MY ASSIGNMENT AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 15, 2013)

SammiSaysHello said:


> Raging because windows PC automatic updater installed updates and restarted my pc when I was sleeping...AND LOST HALF OF MY ASSIGNMENT AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Click to collapse



it will do that to you...alot...
keeps happening to me. and to think windows was already annoying enough when win 8 came out...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> it will do that to you...alot...
> keeps happening to me. and to think windows was already annoying enough when win 8 came out...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Heh, thats why im sticking to win7, and set up updates so i have to choose if i want to download and install.. Take that advice. Also search for windows 7 manager on websites i cannot discuss here, you know.. You can take alot of the annoying parts of winblows away.

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 16, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Heh, thats why im sticking to win7, and set up updates so i have to choose if i want to download and install.. Take that advice. Also search for windows 7 manager on websites i cannot discuss here, you know.. You can take alot of the annoying parts of winblows away.
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



i dont realy care for that stuff anymore. i started to get use to it lately. but i do wish i stuck with win 7.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 16, 2013)

Trying to find something decent to watch on tv. So far, no luck.


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 16, 2013)

Watching "comedy circus" on TV.. 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 16, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Watching "comedy circus" on TV..
> 
> visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News

Click to collapse



Me too watching comedy circus.. bharti  with dharam Ji


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 16, 2013)

Stuck at my mom's friend's house, possibly over night... Staying up all night watching some Secret Squirrel... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## jmindset (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow that sucked. Just watched ufc 161. Boring card.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nuuits (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking up stuff about prescription medication and weight gain/loss.

Annndddd as it turns out anti-depressants are often associated with weight gain. If I told my psychiatrist that I have problems with binge eating and weight gain, would it be possible for him to change my meds? Because this is getting really bad and I hate it but can't stop.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 16, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Watching India-Pakistan ICC world championship match

Click to collapse



It sucked. As always Pakistan lost. Sare pagal ne.


ShadowLea said:


> Trying to find something decent to watch on tv. So far, no luck.

Click to collapse



The Mentalist, Once Upon A Time, The Guardian, Boardwalk Empire?

Some of the shows I watch when I can be bothered with TV. 


Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Beatsleigher (Jun 16, 2013)

GottaProblemBro said:


> Taking a dump
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh... God!  Are you being serious?!

CyanogenModded Very China-like, from my Samsung Galaxy S III

LG Familyguy59/Beatsleigher


----------



## Slayer321 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just Browsing.

 Xda is getting a bit quite in our ace-i section. 

Sent from my Bat-Phone.


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 16, 2013)

Waiting for Xperia stock ROM to download. Tried AOKP 4.2.2, really enjoyed it, but I can't live without USB mass storage. So, I'm going back to the stock 4.1.2. I do have a backup of the old ROM, but it's China Unicom branded, no way I'm going back to that. That's why I switched to AOKP in the first place.
14 minutes to go.


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 16, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Waiting for Xperia stock ROM to download. Tried AOKP 4.2.2, really enjoyed it, but I can't live without USB mass storage. So, I'm going back to the stock 4.1.2. I do have a backup of the old ROM, but it's China Unicom branded, no way I'm going back to that. That's why I switched to AOKP in the first place.
> 14 minutes to go.

Click to collapse



Wel you can enable mass storage in aokp roms by yourself.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt95 (Jun 16, 2013)

Studying Java  :good:


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 16, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Wel you can enable mass storage in aokp roms by yourself.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




If you're talking about Settings/Storage/Soft menu, it's only got PTP and MTP. I've tried numerous UMS enabling apps, none have worked. If you're refering to something else, *please* let me in on the secret, because I've searched and searched. AOKP may very well have UMS support, but if it's in JB-MR1 Odin, I haven't found it.


----------



## Powerhouse (Jun 16, 2013)

Chatting with friends

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jun 16, 2013)

Studying for the finals.  I have one exam left which is the most important of all :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking for a new tablet online

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 16, 2013)

Watching scrubs

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 16, 2013)

Trying to write. 

So far I have... a blank word document. Bleh! I hate writers block!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 16, 2013)

exam week starting tomorrow...fack...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 16, 2013)

Screw writing. 

Watching Mock The Week on BBC2. :laugh: I love this show.


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 16, 2013)

playing minecraft

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## raymondrbowman (Jun 17, 2013)

Watching bubble guppies and configuring my phone with xenon HD 4.2.2 newest! This rom rocks!

Sent from my Razr HD using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bbq'n on father's day.


----------



## dio5000 (Jun 17, 2013)

using my sony ST18i and reading & posting with XDA forum~~~~~


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 17, 2013)

Relaxing after all my exams...  

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## NightHawk877 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lying awake. Insomnia is a cruel mistress.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 17, 2013)

^ yes

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Beatsleigher (Jun 17, 2013)

This pretty much sums everything up, I guess...
Programming, programming, programming. And listening to my ever so awesome Spotify playlist :3


----------



## domini99 (Jun 17, 2013)

installing new fans



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> installing new fans
> View attachment 2049868
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lololol
I wish I thought of that before XD

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> installing new fans
> View attachment 2049868
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



omg super idea

btw which phone u using?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> omg super idea
> 
> btw which phone u using?

Click to collapse



Galaxy Mini

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Galaxy Mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i thought u were gonna upgrade?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i thought u were gonna upgrade?

Click to collapse



after some time yeah. not right now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 17, 2013)

I was about to sleep *yawn* ~11:30pm here.


----------



## sperperons (Jun 17, 2013)

just finding good alternative to the gs3 firmware by samsung


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 17, 2013)

revising...too much...to remember...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## s0kY (Jun 17, 2013)

drinking beer and and smoking 

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 17, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Fooling around with an Android port of MUGEN. It'd be pretty awesome...if half the characters and stages I installed didn't crash or have annoying bugs :banghead:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

Trying to decide if I'm hungry or not. :what::screwy:
(I haven't eaten yet, logic dictates I should be hungry...)
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Trying to decide if I'm hungry or not. :what::screwy:
> (I haven't eaten yet, logic dictates I should be hungry...)
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably as soon as you smell some food, you'll get hungry.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Probably as soon as you smell some food, you'll get hungry.

Click to collapse



That'll happen when I order something (and they deliver it) 

(I'm not cooking tonight  )

Sup loop?
Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> That'll happen when I order something (and they deliver it)
> 
> (I'm not cooking tonight  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enjoying my four day weekend!  (Sun-Wed) Thinking of ordering out to.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 18, 2013)

Packing for a Rt66 road trip.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Enjoying my four day weekend!  (Sun-Wed) Thinking of ordering out to.

Click to collapse



Enjoy! 
Did you order yet?

I got chicken wings (atomic heat :what: )

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paranoid365 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just hit the site, planning on getting ****ed up tonight 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimplySweetness (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching Xmen and planning my Jersey trip this weekend. Fun stuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 18, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Enjoy!
> Did you order yet?
> 
> I got chicken wings (atomic heat :what: )
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, nah, changed my mind in the last second. Cooked up some chicken Alfredo.


----------



## Unjustified Dev (Jun 18, 2013)

Jumping up and down randomly.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 18, 2013)

Squirming on my bed trying to sleep... With my phone in my hand. 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## monro86 (Jun 18, 2013)

pickin in my nose:laugh:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

^ stop post spamming to get into the Dev Forums..

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 18, 2013)

Bored can't sleep.. So I'm messing around with cs6.. I think I'm doing okay so far 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## jmindset (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Fooling around with an Android port of MUGEN. It'd be pretty awesome...if half the characters and stages I installed didn't crash or have annoying bugs :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What!?!? Mugen for Android? Please tell me how

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Downloading Fast and Furious 6 Hd 720p

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gogozx (Jun 18, 2013)

Jumping over fences and other stuff because i heard a police siren.

Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading Fast and Furious 6 Hd 720p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats freaking illegal!! 
( can i get the link??  ) 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Thats freaking illegal!!
> ( can i get the link??  )
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Downloading from [email protected] 1337x 

In our country nothing is illegal or banned 
Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gogozx (Jun 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading from [email protected] 1337x
> 
> In our country nothing is illegal or banned
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where do you come from? Same here xD

Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading from [email protected] 1337x
> 
> In our country nothing is illegal or banned
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



where in God's land do you live?!?  Does your government give free permanent citizenship?? 







gogozx said:


> Where do you come from? Same here xD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> where in God's land do you live?!?  Does your government give free permanent citizenship??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



india i suppose


----------



## gogozx (Jun 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> india i suppose

Click to collapse



I'm from Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> where in God's land do you live?!?  Does your government give free permanent citizenship??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I live in India


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Making a boot animation for my tablet

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 18, 2013)

Searching for a good Rom with JB inspired  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 18, 2013)

Drinking morning coffee and coke. Yes, it's 2pm and I just woke up 

Sent from my panda


----------



## lifeforrent (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm at work right now 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 18, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Drinking morning coffee and coke. Yes, it's 2pm and I just woke up
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I can understand you completely... However, I'd skip the morning coffee and get straight to the coke... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## killersloth (Jun 18, 2013)

Going to bed after falling asleep at the laptop >.<

Sent from my BN Nook HD using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

due the hot weather around here my computer doesnt really cool itself. normally its cold in this room, now its 20°C +.
And that is noticable by my game's fps. they are dropping :screwy:

well whatever im going to eat pizza 

just been swimming, love the weather 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> due the hot weather around here my computer doesnt really cool itself. normally its cold in this room, now its 20°C +.
> And that is noticable by my game's fps. they are dropping :screwy:
> 
> well whatever im going to eat pizza
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Domini.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Domini.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



heyy
how you're doing bro? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> heyy
> how you're doing bro?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good, and you?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gooooood DDDD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

What you been up to lately?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What you been up to lately?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nothing much downloaded a new game, war thunder 
great free game 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> nothing much downloaded a new game, war thunder
> great free game
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What type of game is it?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What type of game is it?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



second world war plane shooting game

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What type of game is it?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm guessing either racing or soldiers war game 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> second world war plane shooting game
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



aaahhhh Love them game types!! :highfive::highfive:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> second world war plane shooting game
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So it was a combination of my guesses 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> second world war plane shooting game
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ah, I love plane/aircraft games :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> aaahhhh Love them game types!! :highfive::highfive:

Click to collapse



im free at evening, play game? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> im free at evening, play game?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Maybe...I'm out right now. No PC.

It'll probably be late when I get home.
(Well, by my time.)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> im free at evening, play game?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



naah im gonna be busy in a couple of hrs sorry


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Maybe...I'm out right now. No PC.
> 
> It'll probably be late when I get home.
> (Well, by my time.)
> ...

Click to collapse











Seraz007 said:


> naah im gonna be busy in a couple of hrs sorry

Click to collapse



a well, we can play later 
but i have to go, im having a test tommorow, i have to learn.
bye 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> a well, we can play later
> but i have to go, im having a test tommorow, i have to learn.
> bye
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bye! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

im gonna leave xda...FOREVAH!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im gonna leave xda...FOREVAH!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



NOOOO! XDA won't be the same!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NOOOO! XDA won't be the same!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BYE GUYS! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> BYE GUYS!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Why are you leaving?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gogozx (Jun 18, 2013)

Just watched the best movie in the world!
Dragon Ball Z Battle of Gods!!!

Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why are you leaving?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



im going to live on the moon...i dont think i can get a stable internet connection...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im going to live on the moon...i dont think i can get a stable internet connection...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh. I thought you might be serious.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 18, 2013)

I am getting bored. Here 12.30am cant understand what to do

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh. I thought you might be serious.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i am...what makes you think im not? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i am...what makes you think im not?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



The moon.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The moon.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah...im part of the russian space association.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> yeah...im part of the russian space association.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




I'll miss you!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 18, 2013)

Typing this with one hand while peeing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll miss you!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thank you... (\°n°/)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thank you... /(°n°)\
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



im losing signal....sifijwbe...i cant con...aehwjsjeueiowbejeiejeejjjdjekeoekejeiwjehejejdhdhehshsgwowjvwoaebhdufjeodkdh(#-38?8hdiZvsi'jzbsyg/hg

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> yeah...im part of the russian space association.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



In mother Russia, internet comes with you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im gonna leave xda...FOREVAH!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nuuuu don't leave, xda will self destruct! 

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> yeah...im part of the russian space association.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



i tought you were living in England 

btw IM BACK 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome back to the dark side Domini.. We haz root 

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Welcome back to the dark side Domini.. We haz root
> 
> Hit THANKS if I helped you!
> Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
> ...

Click to collapse



me too.


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i tought you were living in England
> 
> btw IM BACK
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HE'S LEAVING!!! :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## EFCLEE (Jun 18, 2013)

Listening to polica wandering star while doing some free weights while chatting to a friend on facebook....tired now haha

Sent from my GT-N8000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> HE'S LEAVING!!! :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dont think so. i know gmaster long enough (only need to now him for 2 seconds) to know he's a completely retarted potatroll

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> dont think so. i know gmaster long enough (only need to now him for 2 seconds) to know he's a completely retarted potatroll
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's what I thought.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



We oughta make an order of fries outta him :stirthepot:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

uh oh.
look at my statusbar... that doesnt look good 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We oughta make an order of fries outta him :stirthepot:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 2052886
> uh oh.
> look at my statusbar... that doesnt look good
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Missed call...? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Missed call...?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup.
most likely that means my mom called me.
and thats bad

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

yay im getting better in this game 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yay im getting better in this game
> View attachment 2052896
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Heh. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah... i gamed enough for today.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yeah... i gamed enough for today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you sure? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah.
Im tired and the room temperature went up to 26°C, the fans in my pc aren't really doing great job.
Time for plan B 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 18, 2013)

Working and checking up xda. 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## gogozx (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah.
> Im tired and the room temperature went up to 26°C, the fans in my pc aren't really doing great job.
> Time for plan B
> View attachment 2052919
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahah, nice one indeed 
Made me laugh xD

Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nuuuu don't leave, xda will self destruct!
> 
> Hit THANKS if I helped you!
> Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
> ...

Click to collapse



i have to...MY PLANET NEEDS ME!




domini99 said:


> i tought you were living in England
> 
> btw IM BACK
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



welcome back!
ill be on the moon by tomorrow with all my russian astro mates.




domini99 said:


> dont think so. i know gmaster long enough (only need to now him for 2 seconds) to know he's a completely retarted potatroll
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



why would you think such things about me? 




Android Pizza said:


> We oughta make an order of fries outta him :stirthepot:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



D: good thing im leaving then...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gogozx (Jun 18, 2013)

I love this topic, it's definitely one of the best ones 
Anyways I'm watching Shingeki No Kyojin/Attack On Titan Episode 11 
Does anyone else watch this anime?

Sent from my Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> In mother Russia, internet comes with you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



true story.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i have to...MY PLANET NEEDS ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You seem legit.
Your brain is fried isnt it?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You seem legit.
> Your brain is fried isnt it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



mmm...fries...*drewls*...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> mmm...fries...*drewls*...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh great now you're eating yourself 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> mmm...fries...*drewls*...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You...... a.....re leaving? 






Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh great now you're eating yourself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



wut? its a potayto style food. fries are not potayto fries. their just fries. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wut? its a potayto style food. fries are not potayto fries. their just fries.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh........ Eeeeehh...... Ok

I completely understand your logics :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I completely understand your logics :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I doubt that............ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup
Gmaster1's brain is fried.
He will never be able to think again.

Should we eat him?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

u gis r meen 2 me. 

lol.

right now im looking back at old xda threads and thinking...about how stoopid i was in O.T. back then.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> right now im looking back at old xda threads and thinking...about how stoopid i was in O.T. back then.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



+1
My first posts in ot were dumb and more like spamming 
Lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> u gis r meen 2 me.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











hanisod said:


> +1
> My first posts in ot were dumb and more like spamming
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



+1  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

that moment, when its almost 12 at midnight, but you're still not tired enough to sleep 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wanna sleep, huh?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## predicted (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm watching tv at the moment, two and a half man is stopped, there is just advertise :/

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wanna sleep, huh?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



not really :/

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2013)

Worrying (again) about a good friend....and hoping my mom gets better. 


Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> not really :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sound like you do.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

im gonna sleep now...
see ya guys.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> sound like you do.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bye, im going too soon.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> sound like you do.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cya  

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## s8freak (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching Gladiator  "Maximus! Maximus! Maximus!"

"Zed? Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead."


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching 24. Everyone's gone to sleep already. Facebook is a ghost town... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

Cya Gmaster! ArmorD, hiw oldare you out if curiousity?

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> u gis r meen 2 me.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umeanliekthis?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38840044

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching game 6

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 19, 2013)

Downloading ROM 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonahly (Jun 19, 2013)

Sitting outside and on XDA

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2013)

Killing my battery. :what:

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching NBA! Heat for the win! 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## gagdude (Jun 19, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Watching NBA! Heat for the win!
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



I'm also watching 
Looks pretty bad for Miami

Edit: OT!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Umeanliekthis?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38840044
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup...but i am known for stupidity...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Playing war thunder

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Reisen Udongein Inaba (Jun 19, 2013)

Burning 104 DVDs on practically one laptop because the rest are not behaving... :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

@gmaster1
Your not serious right? 
You can't be serious 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @gmaster1
> Your not serious right?
> You can't be serious
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



? i forgot what we were talking about. what cant i be serious about?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im gonna leave xda...FOREVAH!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse


@gmaster1
If you are, accept my friend request at least bro 







gmaster1 said:


> BYE GUYS!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse











gmaster1 said:


> i am...what makes you think im not?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





sent from my toilet seat


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @gmaster1
> If you are, accept my friend request at least bro
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



??? i accepted it a while ago already...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ??? i accepted it a while ago already...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nope 
It still says friend request sent 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Cya Gmaster! ArmorD, hiw oldare you out if curiousity?
> 
> Hit THANKS if I helped you!
> Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
> ...

Click to collapse



19 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 19
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Really? Thought you were older....

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 19
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Is everybody 19 here


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Is everybody 19 here

Click to collapse



18+  me


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 18+  me

Click to collapse



19 me :beer:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm 17...

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I'm 17...
> 
> I helped you? HIT THANKS!
> Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
> ...

Click to collapse



well you'll always be 17 unless u come out of the corner


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> well you'll always be 17 unless u come out of the corner

Click to collapse



Hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> well you'll always be 17 unless u come out of the corner

Click to collapse



I've already Come out of the closet (yes, I'm bisexual) SO coming out of the corner should be easy! 

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Really? Thought you were older....
> 
> I helped you? HIT THANKS!
> Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
I've always wanted to hear that! 




szzlgupta said:


> Is everybody 19 here

Click to collapse



I think a lot of people here are yeah. The most pointless age after 17 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Thanks
> I've always wanted to hear that!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha apparently I look about 20 years old o.0

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> haha apparently I look about 20 years old o.0
> 
> I helped you? HIT THANKS!
> Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
> ...

Click to collapse



You look. But you are not


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks can be deceiving


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> You look. But you are not

Click to collapse



I wish... Then I could get wasted legally...







Seraz007 said:


> Looks can be deceiving

Click to collapse



hehehe 

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 19, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Is everybody 19 here

Click to collapse



Hmm, 19... Thats, like, 10 years ago. :sly:

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Hmm, 19... Thats, like, 10 years ago. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Go watch some matlock, grandpa. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

SevenBeard said:


> Posting on this forum. Need to start a new thread :\

Click to collapse



why new thread?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> why new thread?

Click to collapse



SSSSSpamming! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

Most people here are under 20 
Cool 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 19, 2013)

SevenBeard said:


> Posting on this forum. Need to start a new thread :\

Click to collapse



No you don't, @SevenBeard needs to read this. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

XDA new user guide.


----------



## megaancient (Jun 19, 2013)

just found out that LTE gives approx. 35 mb/s down speed. In my country, we are stuck on 3G.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 19, 2013)

Running radar

Sent from my HTC One X using Forum Runner


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching cartoons in my freaking ni-nite pants! What? ! 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 19, 2013)

lying in bed, with fans installed.
aaaaaaahhh.
this is awesome after a long, hot (34°C) day 



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

Playing emulators on my PSP

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

staring at a wasps nest thats starting to form...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## killersloth (Jun 19, 2013)

Syncing repositories on tethered sprint 4g.
It's horrible....

Sent from my BN Nook HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

Had to pause 24 for the last run of Candy Crush. Man this game is eating all my time... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Had to pause 24 for the last run of Candy Crush. Man this game is eating all my time...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



candy crush, pet rescue, farmvi...forget i said that.

im on about level 216 on candy crush. only took nearly a year to get the tickets and do the levels...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 20, 2013)

Off to little ceasers cause I'm lazy and cheap.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> candy crush, pet rescue, farmvi...forget i said that.
> 
> im on about level 216 on candy crush. only took nearly a year to get the tickets and do the levels...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Holy...! 216? I find the level 40 really hard  that's impressive! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 20, 2013)

Reading about James Gandolfini....
What a bummer
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/james-gandolfini---the-sopranos--star--dead-at-51-234433183.html

Great actor will be missed


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 20, 2013)

That does suck. Heard the news earlier.


Watching Looper.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 20, 2013)

Also watlooper

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Reading about James Gandolfini....
> What a bummer
> http://tv.yahoo.com/news/james-gandolfini---the-sopranos--star--dead-at-51-234433183.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sad. Thanks for the info

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rkmoran (Jun 20, 2013)

Getting ready to go to sleep, 5am comes early.

Sent from my bed (I had it made like a mountain range, with snow white pillows for my big fat head) using xda app-developers app


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

Posting a reply in this thread.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Downloading Parker Movie

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

Only bad rips of man of steel available: ( guess I gotta wait

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Just back from gym.. tired!


----------



## wai10691 (Jun 20, 2013)

Walking into bathroom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 20, 2013)

Catching up on all the Manga I read... (Must read all the One-Punch Man issues...) 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 20, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Holy...! 216? I find the level 40 really hard  that's impressive!
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



i didnt get there by myself. i connected my facebook to it and put it on my familys devices. (only the family in the house.) they are the ones who helped me get that far. and i used no powerups! not even an extra moves powerup (unless given to me by friends.)

but it did take nearly a year to get here.

even though these levels are kinda giving me coloured balls on a black biscuit thing (the one you need 5 in a line to get.) its still alot harder...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 20, 2013)

Induction day at my school today...
That means I have to meet new people.
I have social anxiety so if I meet new people I can get anxious and possibly have a panic attack (which feels like you're dying, for those who don't know). 

Hopefully it goes well...

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Induction day at my school today...
> That means I have to meet new people.
> I have social anxiety so if I meet new people I can get anxious and possibly have a panic attack (which feels like you're dying, for those who don't know).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, best of luck for that. Btw my school is over


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Watching yamala pagala deewana part 2 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Watching yamala pagala deewana part 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Speak a english.


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Speak a english.

Click to collapse



Its english mate. Yamala pagala deewana is name of a bollywood movie. 
@Razor! First part was better. Second isnt that good. Go for fukrey

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 20, 2013)

filling the swimming pool, ahum...



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> filling the swimming pool, ahum...
> View attachment 2056705
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup
Extreme weather requires extreme procedures lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 20, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Induction day at my school today...
> That means I have to meet new people.
> I have social anxiety so if I meet new people I can get anxious and possibly have a panic attack (which feels like you're dying, for those who don't know).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I woke up at 2pm, I'm watching movies and playing games. On Thursday. God, I love holiday  

Sent from my panda


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Its english mate. Yamala pagala deewana is name of a bollywood movie.
> @Razor! First part was better. Second isnt that good. Go for fukrey
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i have still not seen ypd2 and fukrey


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Downloading asphalt 7

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




LENAROX said:


> Speak a english.

Click to collapse



That's movie name lol 

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Its english mate. Yamala pagala deewana is name of a bollywood movie.
> @Razor! First part was better. Second isnt that good. Go for fukrey
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Second part was childish .. 
Ape in the movie was a disaster. . 

Fukrey has good comedy?

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




szzlgupta said:


> i have still not seen ypd2 and fukrey

Click to collapse



Then go for them


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Then go for them

Click to collapse



Yeah, will go for fukrey. But not ypd2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Yeah, will go for fukrey. But not ypd2

Click to collapse



He he he .. save your bucks


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> He he he .. save your bucks

Click to collapse



why waste on useless movies ?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> why waste on useless movies ?

Click to collapse



True buddy


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yup
> Extreme weather requires extreme procedures lol
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Are you a brony? 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Are you a brony?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



why yes he is


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> why yes he is

Click to collapse



Lol weird. Is he the kind that likes doing explicit things while wearing bunny suits?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol weird. Is he the kind that likes doing explicit things while wearing bunny suits?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol no bronies are cool

just read the first post here and you'll get what the meaning of brony 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401 :good: :silly:


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> lol no bronies are cool
> 
> just read the first post here and you'll get what the meaning of brony
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401 :good: :silly:

Click to collapse



I still think its weird 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol weird. Is he the kind that likes doing explicit things while wearing bunny suits?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What the...... 
Rofl
That's not the point of being a brony
Yes I like the show 
And I like the characters 
It's fun 
And also like some music made by bronies like this one 

(which by the way. This is what I'm doing right now) 
If you ever looked at me once 
I'm just a normal guy 
With a normal life...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What the......
> Rofl
> That's not the point of being a brony
> Yes I like the show
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for you. What ever floats your boat! lmfao

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BaconPancakes (Jun 20, 2013)

*Yay, work*

Listening to ridiculous music (Bacon Pancakes, of course) and building VirtualBox images for testing.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

trying to cancel tickets through irctc.co.in :/


----------



## oicirbaf (Jun 20, 2013)

Going to buy some meds...  

Sent from my ZP810 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading asphalt 7
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant say about comedy. But overall a good entertaining movie. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Cant say about comedy. But overall a good entertaining movie.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ypd2 or fukrey ?


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 20, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> ypd2 or fukrey ?

Click to collapse



Fukrey. Ypd2 was too boring for me. Ypd initial one was better

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Fukrey. Ypd2 was too boring for me. Ypd initial one was better
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Part 1 was good. Will watch fukrey in a couple of days.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Fukrey. Ypd2 was too boring for me. Ypd initial one was better
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah part 1 was good


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Testing the new thump button on messenger..... 





What's the point of it anyways? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

I too don't know .. I am using it too


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 20, 2013)

Playing gta 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2013)

Drinking coffee and listening to music. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Just back from gym. *tired!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

In gym .. Aww no gain in weight :banghead:


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> In gym .. Aww no gain in weight :banghead:

Click to collapse



no pain, no gain


----------



## Andr0id7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Miami heat champion.! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Andr0id7 said:


> Miami heat champion.!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. :/

I'm not a fan of the Heat so I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> no pain, no gain

Click to collapse



But I want to gain


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> But I want to gain

Click to collapse



:what: everybody wants to lose, and you want to gain ?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> :what: everybody wants to lose, and you want to gain ?

Click to collapse



same here Dafuq!?!?!?!?!?! !! ! !


----------



## Andr0id7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Me too. I'm a fan of SAS, but miami won, and it's ok. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> :what: everybody wants to lose, and you want to gain ?

Click to collapse



But my weight is 57 only 

With BMI index of 19.76


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> But my weight is 57 only
> 
> With BMI index of 19.76

Click to collapse



57 pounds xD xD xD xD xD XD XD XD :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> But my weight is 57 only
> 
> With BMI index of 19.76

Click to collapse



Whats bmi index ? And whats ur age ?

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> 57 pounds xD xD xD xD xD XD XD XD :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



He said kgs, not pounds 
57kgs=125lbs


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Whats bmi index ? And whats ur age ?

Click to collapse



Body Mass Index.. 

Age is 20 .. 

Not 57 pounds lol .. 57 KG


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Body Mass Index..
> 
> Age is 20 ..
> 
> Not 57 pounds lol .. 57 KG

Click to collapse



i know xD

just messin with ya


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Body Mass Index..
> 
> Age is 20 ..
> 
> Not 57 pounds lol .. 57 KG

Click to collapse



20 and 57kgs only :what::what::what:
Im 19 and 75kgs lol


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i know xD
> 
> just messin with ya

Click to collapse



Phewww ...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> 20 and 57kgs only :what::what::what:
> Im 19 and 75kgs lol

Click to collapse



72 kgs here 



PS. im not fat, just tall


----------



## MikeYuse0406 (Jun 21, 2013)

Celebrating the Miami heat victory second season in a row at 49th st and 12th ave in Hialeah


Go heat go heat

Sent from my Note II using XDA Premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 72 kgs here
> 
> 
> 
> PS. im not fat, just tall

Click to collapse



Im a bit fat, not tall :crying:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 72 kgs here
> 
> 
> 
> PS. im not fat, just tall

Click to collapse



What's your height /


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's your height /

Click to collapse



5'9  :silly:


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 5'9  :silly:

Click to collapse



  seriously ? :what:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

aaannd back to on topic on off topic thread, 

chattin on fb atm


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 5'9  :silly:

Click to collapse



Mine 5'8


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Mine 5'8

Click to collapse



we should play basketball :highfive:  together sometimes


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> we should play basketball :highfive:  together sometimes

Click to collapse



Im only 5'3" :crying:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Im only 5'3" :crying:

Click to collapse



Then you are a kid 

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> we should play basketball :highfive:  together sometimes

Click to collapse



I have neva played BB.. I play cricket and TT


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Then you are a kid

Click to collapse



NO :banghead:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> NO :banghead:

Click to collapse



Yes you are baby pOOOOOoooo


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yes you are baby pOOOOOoooo

Click to collapse



Stfu


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Stfu

Click to collapse



What's that ?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's that ?

Click to collapse



Shut The F Up.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Shut The F Up.

Click to collapse



Someone has a Nepoleon complex.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Someone has a Nepoleon syndrome.

Click to collapse



And whats that ? "Nepoleon syndrome" .?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Shut The F Up.

Click to collapse



Ohh I see


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> And whats that ? "Nepoleon syndrome" .?

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/15p9Bjk


----------



## stevespens (Jun 21, 2013)

Right now I'm learning to use UCCW and build my own widgets. I just got settled into a rom a couple weeks ago. Elegancia 5.2.0 for my HOX+. 
I love playing with the software and tweaking the phone to my liking. My wife doesn't get why I do it. She tells me the phone is fine the way it is. Oh no, no, no. That just won't do.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> http://bit.ly/15p9Bjk

Click to collapse



Yeah. I did that.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

ciccio2995 said:


> Sorry but is nApoleon not nEpoleon. But it's not very important. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 21, 2013)

ciccio2995 said:


> Sorry but is nApoleon not nEpoleon. But it's not very important. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yeah, didn't realize it till after I made the link and copied it to the post, by then I was o well, screw it.


----------



## IAMTHATGUY (Jun 21, 2013)

Taking dump I knogt's gross 

Send from my ST26i using xda premium and Pardon me for my works


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Watching mere dad ki maruti


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Watching mere dad ki maruti

Click to collapse



That movie is the worst movie i have ever seen in my life. 

"Isse dekh k samajh aata hai kuch jaanwar apne hi baccho ko kyu kha jate hain !"


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> That movie is the worst movie i have ever seen in my life.
> 
> "Isse dekh k samajh aata hai kuch jaanwar apne hi baccho ko kyu kha jate hain !"

Click to collapse



Lol yeah ... 
Maruti ertiga got stolen


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol yeah ...
> Maruti ertiga got stolen

Click to collapse



In last, they get 3 maruti ertiga's at the weddings. Thats a scene!


----------



## alveos (Jun 21, 2013)

I am at work 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> In last, they get 3 maruti ertiga's at the weddings. Thats a scene!

Click to collapse



Ohh wow ... 
Children inside ertiga


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh wow ...
> Children inside ertiga

Click to collapse



Hahhaa, i remember that scene.
And that car then becomes a s*x point


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Hahhaa, i remember that scene.
> And that car then becomes a s*x point

Click to collapse



Ohh .. 
Now at showroom ... Test drive a car ..


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh ..
> Now at showroom ... Test drive a car ..

Click to collapse



Which car is it?
I just booked a R15 (actually for my bro)

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Which car is it?
> I just booked a R15 (actually for my bro)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maruti Ertiga.
And he is not acctually at a showroom, he is watching a movie. LOL


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

Going to bed. It's already 4AM.


----------



## Beatsleigher (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Going to bed. It's already 4AM.

Click to collapse



Lol. It's 09:46 here in Germany. :laugh:

CyanogenModded Very China-like, from my Samsung Galaxy S III

LG Familyguy59/Beatsleigher


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 72 kgs here
> 
> 
> 
> PS. im not fat, just tall

Click to collapse



Lol
I'm 178cm tall 
110kgs 

10:45AM
And just woke up 
Ahhhhhhhhh

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 21, 2013)

Saying good morning and have a spectacular day to you all. Unless it isn't morning where you are. Then just the latter part. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> I'm 178cm tall
> 110kgs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are fat 

thinking to download fukrey the movie .. or Die hard


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You are fat

Click to collapse



Haha
Yes
And I'm also tall 

Listening to YouTube 
And enjoying being cursed by the frat house thread....... *facehoof*

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2013)

Just woke up (again)....Drinking coffee

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 21, 2013)

Just had dinnner


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Haha
> Yes
> And I'm also tall
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're 5'10"... That's not tall... :sly:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're 5'10"... That's not tall... :sly:

Click to collapse



tall enuf for basketball :highfive:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're 5'10"... That's not tall... :sly:

Click to collapse



Not for you 
Lol
I'm one of the tallest in my family 
I did a miscalculation there 
Btw I'm 184 almost.. Not 178 (after checking my height again ) 
I didn't for a while.... 

And tbh I don't play BB that much.... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Not for you
> Lol
> I'm one of the tallest in my family
> I did a miscalculation there
> ...

Click to collapse



 
Sure....


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Not for you
> Lol
> I'm one of the tallest in my family
> I did a miscalculation there
> ...

Click to collapse




u shud
its a cool sport :highfive:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> u shud
> its a cool sport :highfive:

Click to collapse



It is! 
I did played basketball 
But I still need a lot of training 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> It is!
> I did played basketball
> But I still need a lot of training
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do that RIIIIIGGHTTT NAAAAOOOWWWW!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

People say I waste my height
I don't play any sports and I'm like 6'0

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## romdroid. (Jun 21, 2013)

Eating peanuts while drinking coke 

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2013)

Waiting for a ride. Going to ShopRite. :what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Laughing at this funny dutch Marktplaats commercial
Marktplaats is a dutch eBay like.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhSd9JL3CNo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Watch it 
The first thing the little girl sais about the flute means "I WANT THAT ONE!!!"
All you need to know xD

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Watching news

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Laughing at this funny dutch Marktplaats commercial
> Marktplaats is a dutch eBay like.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhSd9JL3CNo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Watch it
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh...I'm not sure I get it 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...I'm not sure I get it
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The girl wants those things, but I laughed so hard when she ran to the pony she wanted, and it ran away very fast 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## thalada (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm heading to the market.

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> The girl wants those things, but I laughed so hard when she ran to the pony she wanted, and it ran away very fast
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



That's what I thought. :thumbup:

Take a look at this commercial :jester:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioqcE1C9kMM

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's what I thought. :thumbup:
> 
> Take a look at this commercial :jester:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioqcE1C9kMM
> ...

Click to collapse



YAAY
CHEAP ANDROIDS YAAY 
Gonna take a look right now!

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> YAAY
> CHEAP ANDROIDS YAAY
> Gonna take a look right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it's in America!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> But it's in America!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wanna look anyway, some phones seem cool and also cheap in Holland!

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> But it's in America!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fun Fact: America is not a country.


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fun Fact: America is not a country.

Click to collapse



+1 

sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fun Fact: America is not a country.

Click to collapse



USA? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fun Fact: America is not a country.

Click to collapse



Ugh, you know what I mean. No need to be a geography Nazi.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

America is not a country? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fun Fact: America is not a country.

Click to collapse



NOBODY CARES 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> USA?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes







Android Pizza said:


> Ugh, you know what I mean. No need to be a geography Nazi.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




*Geometry @Ichigo






Razor! said:


> America is not a country?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse




Nope






domini99 said:


> NOBODY CARES
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

Then what is America? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Then what is America?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



North America is a continent. So is South America.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Then what is America?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



That thing at the left of Europe where some people live.

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## psp9000333 (Jun 21, 2013)

typing this comment 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> North America is a continent. So is South America.

Click to collapse



Lol! 
As if I I didn't knew . 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## thalada (Jun 22, 2013)

Listening to eminem.

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Just back from Gym


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

Smoke break then maybe bed but probably not

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I was just going to post that too.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Downloading ROM

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## erikeleria (Jun 22, 2013)

Drinking Mountain Dew.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

erikeleria said:


> Drinking Mountain Dew.

Click to collapse



Sneezing .. 

Tpam :darr se maat daro, darr ke aage jeet hain 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 22, 2013)

That's so crap man!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

It's not a crap :banghead:

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> It's not a crap :banghead:
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse









TeeJay!! said:


> That's so crap man!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lol. Mountain Dew is NOT crap.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 22, 2013)

Playing minecraft.
Anyone wanna join me?

Well BTW
WTF is this:



Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Playing minecraft.
> Anyone wanna join me?
> 
> Well BTW
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhmmmm
I was going to ask you 
No idea 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 22, 2013)

Boringg daysss....

Sometimes vacations annoyy...

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Boringg daysss....
> 
> Sometimes vacations annoyy...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here ..

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## dxwilliams40 (Jun 22, 2013)

Watching fairly odd parents with kids 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 22, 2013)

Try to make jb4.2.2 statusbar for my x8, using SpaceCaker guide..hope it work.

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Chatting with my ex

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Chatting with my ex
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Haha flirt with ex..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Haha flirt with ex..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



trying to make her understand that i still love her


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> trying to make her understand that i still love her

Click to collapse



dun do that


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dun do that

Click to collapse



why buddy .. ??


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> why buddy .. ??

Click to collapse



she's your "ex" which means she broke up with or vice versa.....its not true love


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> she's your "ex" which means she broke up with or vice versa.....its not true love

Click to collapse



I will convert it into "LOVE" with my method


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good luck with that :good:


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 22, 2013)

Playing "Can you escape" 
Addicting much 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I will convert it into "LOVE" with my method

Click to collapse



Man we need your advice atleast I do. I never could convert friendship or flirting into love. Too weak at such things

Some tips please

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> she's your "ex" which means she broke up with or vice versa.....its not true love

Click to collapse



Seems @Razor! is an expert is such things lets learn something if you like me are noob at these things

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 22, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Man we need your advice atleast I do. I never could convert friendship or flirting into love. Too weak at such things
> 
> Some tips please
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Razor! said:


> I will convert it into "LOVE" with my method

Click to collapse




Razor! said:


> trying to make her understand that i still love her

Click to collapse



I too need to learn your method


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 22, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> I too need to learn your method

Click to collapse



Same. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



For that you people will have to pay me 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> For that you people will have to pay me
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Not fair.  isn't xda about developing and sharing knowledge?  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Not fair.  isn't xda about developing and sharing knowledge?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol yeah it's true

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 22, 2013)

Trying to fix my kindle fire hd since it's crashing like crazy 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol yeah it's true
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Than share this knowledge! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Than share this knowledge!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



At first act like you love her a lot and no one else love's her more than you.
For more detail contact me on whatsapp

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Droid2drummer (Jun 22, 2013)

Sitting on my couch with a bad toothache. Begging god to kill it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 22, 2013)

Watching LOTR3


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 22, 2013)

Waiting for my gf to call me .. 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Waiting for my gf to call me ..
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



I wish I has one: ( forever alone

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 22, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Waiting for my gf to call me ..
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Keep waiting. Your left hand ain't gonna call you. 

Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 23, 2013)

Messing around on windows 95 that's running from my kindle fire hd 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Keep waiting. Your left hand ain't gonna call you.
> 
> Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium

Click to collapse



Waiting for my BF to call.....

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Waiting for my gf to call me ..
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Did she turn into gf ? So early?







jmindset said:


> I wish I has one: ( forever alone
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Ditto. Forever alone here too






Razor! said:


> At first act like you love her a lot and no one else love's her more than you.
> For more detail contact me on whatsapp
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Isnt gtalk ok?
Dont use whatsapp

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Did she turn into gf ? So early?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I already have one I was flirting with my ex.
What's the issue with whatsapp? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Did she turn into gf ? So early?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well at least I still have my left hand

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol I already have one I was flirting with my ex.
> What's the issue with whatsapp?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Wtf. Now see. Why indias female to male ratio is 1:2 .. 
Issue with whatsapp is nothing. Uninstalled it some days before. I jst hate having lot of pings. And without whatsapp life is peaceful.. So I prefer gtalk. Never gonna re-install that app. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Wtf. Now see. Why indias female to male ratio is 1:2 ..
> Issue with whatsapp is nothing. Uninstalled it some days before. I jst hate having lot of pings. And without whatsapp life is peaceful.. So I prefer gtalk. Never gonna re-install that app.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I prefer whatsapp .. helps in handling 2 at a time 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I prefer whatsapp .. helps in handling 2 at a time
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



2 at a time. Sometimes does that number rise? 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 2 at a time. Sometimes does that number rise?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't want show off. But I flirt with a lot girls . May be 3-4 at the same time, and the one single dialogue " Why don't you understand I love u seriously" ? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Don't want show off. But I flirt with a lot girls . May be 3-4 at the same time, and the one single dialogue " Why don't you understand I love u seriously" ?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Don't want to show off what?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 23, 2013)

Enjoying Hyperion Reloaded 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Don't want show off. But I flirt with a lot girls . May be 3-4 at the same time, and the one single dialogue " Why don't you understand I love u seriously" ?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



OMFG! Wtf! Seriously. Why u need xda then? How do u have time for xda if u flirt with 4-5 simultaneously. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> OMFG! Wtf! Seriously. Why u need xda then? How do u have time for xda if u flirt with 4-5 simultaneously.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dont think he talks on whatsapp. His last seen doesnt gets updated much. 
Right now also, his last seen is 2 hours ago. Loll


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> I dont think he talks on whatsapp. His last seen doesnt gets updated much.
> Right now also, his last seen is 2 hours ago. Loll

Click to collapse



Really? Whatsapp doesn't update regularly lol .. ur last update shows to me on Friday at 15:33pm

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> OMFG! Wtf! Seriously. Why u need xda then? How do u have time for xda if u flirt with 4-5 simultaneously.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With 3G fast connection everything is possible 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm so confused.....what's "whatsapp"?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Really? Whatsapp doesn't update regularly lol .. ur last update shows to me on Friday at 15:33pm
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



I have whatsapp+  it has a feature to not to update time 



jmindset said:


> I'm so confused.....what's "whatsapp"?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



seriously? u don't know what whatsapp is ? whatsapp messenger! 
search on google play!


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol unfortunately not available on my device. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> I have whatsapp+  it has a feature to not to update time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh nice..
It will help me .. if bychance I ignore anyone then another girl will not know 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh nice..
> It will help me .. if bychance I ignore anyone then another girl will not know
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Serial flirter here.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Serial flirter here.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't call me like this .. 

I don't want to break any ones heart 

Now at CCD with my gf


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Im watching Barfi!


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Don't call me like this ..
> 
> I don't want to break any ones heart
> 
> Now at CCD with my gf

Click to collapse



Your all gfs should be on xda they ll read this and kick you.. Rofl...
Hahaha.. Joking...

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Your all gfs should be on xda they ll read this and kick you.. Rofl...
> Hahaha.. Joking...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha .. 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## vang2k (Jun 23, 2013)

checking to see if there are new updates for HTC One XL LOL!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Thinking to download a new ROM ..

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Thinking to download a new ROM ..
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Hahaha @ccd?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Hahaha @ccd?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At home lol

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2013)

drinking coffee and listening to Pandora radio....

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> At home lol
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 23, 2013)

Making pizza. Everybody just left me today and Imma be all alone. Idiots 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

deleted...i forgot i cant troll too much any more. 

@ Useraboveme, that is called spamming here...i would report you but im on my phone. make posts that have something to do with the thread your posting in.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

kpro1996 said:


> getting 10 posts to ask a question on a development page

Click to collapse



Reported 

You'll have to start all over again

DEVELOPMENT THREADS ARE NOT FOR ASKING QUESTIONS

Hope u can read :rolleyes

Dont spam plz


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Reported
> 
> You'll have to start all over again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so you reported him already then...makes my life easy...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so you reported him already then...makes my life easy...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



yea 

just hate em  

i mean its just TEN posts! 

how hard can it be?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> yea
> 
> just hate em
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard for them
Not for you 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Wanted to play cricket but it's raining

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Wanted to play cricket but it's raining
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



soccer FTW!


playable at any condition


----------



## Quinny899 (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> soccer FTW!
> 
> 
> playable at any condition

Click to collapse



*football

Raining here too, though Google Now (in Chrome) claims it's "Overcast"


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> yea
> 
> just hate em
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not too hard if you ask me.
i did make a post before you trolling him and explaining what would happen but then i remembered the mod notice...its morning and i forgot about it...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> soccer FTW!
> 
> 
> playable at any condition

Click to collapse



Lol
Especially when it's raining 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> *football
> 
> Raining here too, though Google Now (in Chrome) claims it's "Overcast"

Click to collapse



well we call it football here as well

just sayin so it wouldnt be messed up with american football 

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> not too hard if you ask me.
> i did make a post before you trolling him and explaining what would happen but then i remembered the mod notice...its morning and i forgot about it...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



lol  

yea its not that hard


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> well we call it football here as well
> 
> just sayin so it wouldnt be messed up with american football
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FOOTBALL FTW!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

I hate football :banghead:

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I hate football :banghead:
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse





most popular sport in the world xD AFAIK


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

That's true 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> most popular sport in the world xD AFAIK

Click to collapse



It is
It's really popular in Egypt 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> It is
> It's really popular in Egypt
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i prefer croke

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i prefer croke
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What's that? 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's that?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



you know...that fancy sport where you hit a ball with a mallet thing and it goes through hoops.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's that?
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Google. Google my friend 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Google. Google my friend
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am lazy 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 23, 2013)

Reviewing for a Diagnostic Exam 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jun 23, 2013)

Finished doing homework

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a small and jellified place_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

kpro1996 said:


> maybe i wanted to ask a question about the ROM?
> better than start a whole new thread for 1 simple and short question

Click to collapse



well short question yes

that doesnt excuse the fact that you're posting useless things to get to ten posts

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

Read it

And good luck coz u just have one more post to go
plz make it helpful/useful


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Bored...
Rains so india vs england cricket finals delayed
W8ing for match to start...  @Razor! Whats up with you? 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## predicted (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, I just started to play LoL


----------



## thalada (Jun 23, 2013)

Just back to my home...

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Bored...
> Rains so india vs england cricket finals delayed
> W8ing for match to start...  @Razor! Whats up with you?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Getting bored. Searching new PC game ..


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Getting bored. Searching new PC game ..

Click to collapse



All rounder. Hats off!!! 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> All rounder. Hats off!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




New Moto Gp game is out .. Yaaa huu ... 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

All rounder coz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 23, 2013)

Say hello to the robots!

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC5


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Just about to sleeeep. 12:06AM 
GoodNight


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Watching the Champion s trophy final 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2013)

More coffee....more music....some XDA


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Watching the Champion s trophy final
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Match started again ?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Match started again ?

Click to collapse



Yeah lol 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah lol
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Score ?????? For how many overs now ?? Details pleaseee


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

60 from 38

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> 60 from 38
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



:what: its difficult. But not possible


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

England needs that

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## diegomtoscano (Jun 23, 2013)

Went out for a bike ride...just finished to clean it.. .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> England needs that
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Yeah. I unterstood.
Its difficult for India to field but nothings impossible.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol! 
India won 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 23, 2013)

Quinny899 said:


> *football
> 
> Raining here too, though Google Now (in Chrome) claims it's "Overcast"

Click to collapse



*soccer


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *soccer

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-1

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

-I

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## predicted (Jun 23, 2013)

I`m about to make me sandwiches


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Chatting with my ex 

Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice


----------



## jshealton (Jun 23, 2013)

Watching the NASCAR race.

Sent from my force infused SGN2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally goint to sleep .. @3.30 am


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 23, 2013)

Downloading Fable 3.


----------



## CaptainHIT (Jun 23, 2013)

In the Wc checking xda developers

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow skywalk was amazing 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Chatting with my ex
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## satuduatiga (Jun 24, 2013)

now feeling hungry, waiting for my lunch break, watching some music video in youtube


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Having Bread Butter .. Amul Butter . THE TASTE OF INDIA!


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Having Bread Butter .. Amul Butter . THE TASTE OF INDIA!

Click to collapse



Lol. Nutralite is better.. 0 calorie

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

getting ready for school and eating my lunch, lets eat everyone

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol. Nutralite is better.. 0 calorie
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want to gain weight 

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Editing my photo .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's me in the Red T-Shirt. Me ex holding my grand 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Chatting with my ex
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Your hand can't talk back man. 

Jk jk.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your hand can't talk back man.
> 
> Jk jk.

Click to collapse



Sorry couldn't get you


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Sorry couldn't get you

Click to collapse



Never mind, it's a joke.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Never mind, it's a joke.

Click to collapse



I want to understand the joke:banghead:


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I want to understand the joke:banghead:

Click to collapse



http://imgur.com/gallery/ULVx8


----------



## murphy504 (Jun 24, 2013)

Working on a group project for a class, watching Family Guy, scanning posts on xda cuz I'm bored 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/ULVx8

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I want to gain weight
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From ur face u dont seem to be a serial flirter

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> From ur face u dont seem to be a serial flirter
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's the + point


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> That's the + point

Click to collapse



Sometimes can be - point too...
Jo dikhta hai wo hota nai, jo hota hai wo dikhta nai..

In english that means the one you see isnt true bt sometimes the true thing isnt what you see..
@Razor! Are you an engineering student?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Sometimes can be - point too...
> Jo dikhta hai wo hota nai, jo hota hai wo dikhta nai..
> 
> In english that means the one you see isnt true bt sometimes the true thing isnt what you see..
> ...

Click to collapse



True.. 
Yes I am an Engineering student


----------



## jmindset (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> True..
> Yes I am an Engineering student

Click to collapse



Wow. Honestly I admire you for being cool with your ex after seperating. Not something I would feel comfortable doing. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Wow. Honestly I admire you for being cool with your ex after seperating. Not something I would feel comfortable doing.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am comfortable with ex, present and future


----------



## jmindset (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am comfortable with ex, present and future

Click to collapse



Awesome. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

Watching die hard


----------



## Incetpic (Jun 24, 2013)

*Make 10*

Hit 10 post to send one message


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Incetpic said:


> Hit 10 post to send one message

Click to collapse



You are not allowed to get first 10 post in OT :banghead:


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Jun 24, 2013)

Trying to take my daughter out for a walk.

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## killersloth (Jun 24, 2013)

Testing out a fresh carbon kang on this nook HD

So far so good 

Sent from my Nook HD using xda premium


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> True..
> Yes I am an Engineering student

Click to collapse



Engineering students are always multi-talented..

Well I am getting into engineering coll. Jst wandering here and there for admissions. Jst finished 12th this year with 80.2% Its lesss I know I am satisfied still

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Engineering students are always multi-talented..
> 
> Well I am getting into engineering coll. Jst wandering here and there for admissions. Jst finished 12th this year with 80.2% Its lesss I know I am satisfied still
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohh wow .. that's nice .. !
Where you wish to take admission?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Engineering students are always multi-talented..
> 
> Well I am getting into engineering coll. Jst wandering here and there for admissions. Jst finished 12th this year with 80.2% Its lesss I know I am satisfied still
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Come to DU.


----------



## felixjohan (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to sleep 

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh wow .. that's nice .. !
> Where you wish to take admission?

Click to collapse



IT branch in Mumbai university (MU)
state colleges still applied. Yet results to come






szzlgupta said:


> Come to DU.

Click to collapse



Haha. Not a delhi resident. Heard a lot abt DU bt still its cutoff is too high

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> IT branch in Mumbai university (MU)
> state colleges still applied. Yet results to come
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CS branch is much better. .


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2013)

im testing software for school's party.

im the only one with experience with pc's, so i had to do the music :sly:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> im testing software for school's party.
> 
> im the only one with experience with pc's, so i had to do the music :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



prom? xD


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> prom? xD

Click to collapse



LOL

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Haha. Not a delhi resident. Heard a lot abt DU bt still its cutoff is too high
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. That is true. Cut off. I didnt get a good college at 86% .. forget du at 80% then..


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> CS branch is much better. .

Click to collapse



CS and IT one and the same what comes there in sem 4 in IT it comes in sem6 and so on. Jst sem are different. Otherwise same







szzlgupta said:


> Yeah. That is true. Cut off. I didnt get a good college at 86% .. forget du at 80% then..

Click to collapse



Already forgotten long back

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## predicted (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm lieing in my bed, I don't want to get up 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

don't lie to a bed.....they have feelings too ya know


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2013)

Making pizza for breakfast. Again. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Making pizza for breakfast. Again.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Pizza in breakfast .. Wow.. Indians should learn

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

We have dahi chura in breakfast.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> We have dahi chura in breakfast.

Click to collapse



Dafuq is that ?


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> We have dahi chura in breakfast.

Click to collapse



We have theplas/khakra/bread butter. 
Pure gujarati people

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> We have theplas/khakra/bread butter.
> Pure gujarati people
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. I m a Delhite, everything  and everything will go for breakfast


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> We have theplas/khakra/bread butter.
> Pure gujarati people
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dafuq is theplas and khakra?? ?!!!! ! ! !


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Lol. I m a Delhite, everything  and everything will go for breakfast

Click to collapse



I am a mumbaikar. 
Still we have typical guju breakfast 50% of the time. Bt I like guju breakfast;

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dafuq is theplas and khakra?? ?!!!! ! ! !

Click to collapse



Ehmmm
Some sort of food 
Don't know what's that 
I wanna know too
Never tried Indian food 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dafuq is theplas and khakra?? ?!!!! ! ! !

Click to collapse



Google to the rescue. Rofl

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

And I have Upma, rawa dosa, hot samsosa


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> And I have Upma, rawa dosa, hot samsosa

Click to collapse



Ur a south indian?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Naah ami Bengali toka 

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Bengali age ami ekata indian..
Before being Bengali I am an Indian


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Naah ami Bengali toka
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kya baat! kya baat! kya baat! loll

I love south Indian food <3 Dosa  and I too had Upma in breakfast !


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Naah ami Bengali toka
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U saw any patroitic film now?
@Razor! Check ur pm

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

OMG WTF ARE U GUYS TALKIN ABOUT!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> U saw any patroitic film now?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bhagat Singh The Legendary Hero


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> OMG WTF ARE U GUYS TALKIN ABOUT!!!!! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Indian Food


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Indian Food

Click to collapse



Kono eka pete cana?






---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




Razor! said:


> Kono eka pete cana?

Click to collapse



Jo bole so nihal shastri akal ..


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Kono eka pete cana?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rasgulla.. Yummy

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dopehatter (Jun 24, 2013)

Watching Raw Deal movie 

Sent from my S4


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Rasgulla.. Yummy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah it is


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah it is

Click to collapse



Send some here too.

I am having this 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

All that talk about food made me hungry 

Going to eat something 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Send some here too.
> 
> I am having this
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ki kha riya si ? Chowmein ?


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> ki kha riya si ? Chowmein ?

Click to collapse



Something like that .. In gujarati its called as sev. Whats ki kha riya si? Didnt understand that

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Something like that .. In gujarati its called as sev. Whats ki kha riya si? Didnt understand that
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was in punjabi.

It means what you are eating .. ??


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> kya baat! kya baat! kya baat! loll
> 
> I love south Indian food <3 Dosa  and I too had Upma in breakfast !

Click to collapse



Dosa is awesome


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

You saw that .. ?? 

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Watching C.I.D






---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

What a fun


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You saw that .. ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cid jokes are best. :thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Cid jokes are best. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Yeah .. 

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Watching big bro pics .. 






---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------







Once again ..

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

rofl


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah ..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Serial flirter transforms to serial joker.  Ur big bro. Hahahaha

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Serial flirter transforms to serial joker.  Ur big bro. Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

English memes please before u get another infraction xD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Our Boss.. Rajni Sir.. !! #Respect






---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> English memes please before u get another infraction xD

Click to collapse



This is OT.. I can get infracted here too ?? 

Edit: Btw I never got infracted all the infractions were either by mistake or the mods took me in a wrong way. All infractions given to me are reversed.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Our Boss.. Rajni Sir.. !! #Respect
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol hehe yup Must speak English, its the rules....memes count too

Fine if it's in English though but this isnt the meme thread either xD xD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

@Seraz007 this one's for you






So go and study @Seraz007


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> lol hehe yup Must speak English, its the rules....memes count too
> 
> Fine if it's in English though but this isnt the meme thread either xD xD

Click to collapse



إذاً لا أستطيع الكتابة بالعربية؟ 
Translation 
So I can't type in Arabic? 

It's cool though 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2 

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Razor! said:


> @Seraz007 this one's for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @Seraz007 this one's for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD xD xD :laugh::laugh: :good:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

@hanisod

لا لا يمكنك ذلك

English version: No You can't


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 24, 2013)

*cough*

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 24, 2013)

razor! said:


> @hanisod
> 
> لا لا يمكنك ذلك
> 
> english version: No you can't

Click to collapse



تبا لكم جميعا


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

thread derailment was fast


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> تبا لكم جميعا

Click to collapse



At least translate to english. That goes to you too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> تبا لكم جميعا

Click to collapse



Lolz
Calm down 
A mod will seriously kill us XD

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> تبا لكم جميعا

Click to collapse



Damn you too


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @hanisod
> 
> لا لا يمكنك ذلك
> 
> English version: No You can't

Click to collapse



Too bad 


Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> thread derailment was fast

Click to collapse



True


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Damn you too

Click to collapse



Wha.. Google will translate that? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wha.. Google will translate that?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I forwarded that message to my friend..  
She said the meaning. I don't know whether Google does that or not


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I forwarded that message to my friend..
> She said the meaning. I don't know whether Google does that or not

Click to collapse



AFAIK It won't 
But cool 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> AFAIK It won't
> But cool
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know I am cool 

Watching "Chasme badoor"


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2013)

currently changing rom...wish me luck! (even though ive done it alot already.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> currently changing rom...wish me luck! (even though ive done it alot already.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Good luck :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luiscedillo80 (Jun 24, 2013)

Waiting for eat.. iam gonna crazy!!!!!! Aaaa!!!!!! :screwy::screwy::screwy:

press THNKS if i help to your mind.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2013)

Going to have a ride(mb) with a friend in a minute 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone use a galaxy device? i forgot the controls for recovery...and google wont work for some reason...are the volume keys for slecting what you want and the home key for confirming?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> anyone use a galaxy device? i forgot the controls for recovery...and google wont work for some reason...are the volume keys for slecting what you want and the home key for confirming?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah ..


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah ..

Click to collapse



im just making sure. been a while since i updated my rom.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

updated rom now. BRB.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Congo ..


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just finished working on my new site project for today. Gonna watch some tv now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 24, 2013)

Recovering from an all night frenzy.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just put a new rom on my phone for the millionth time! Although I forgot my sig...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Chatting with futur gf

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Chatting with futur gf
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Don't you currently have a gf?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Don't you currently have a gf?

Click to collapse



I have 3 ATM 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 03:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 AM ----------

Trying really hard to get 4th in .. 

Please agree  

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have 3 ATM
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



I really hope you're kidding.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I really hope you're kidding.

Click to collapse



No I am not dude 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have 3 ATM
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut? Are you serious?







Ichigo said:


> I really hope you're kidding.

Click to collapse



So do i...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## antonigj (Jun 24, 2013)

Deleted. Sorry 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

@gmaster1
I don't need to show off, i know what I am 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jmindset (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @gmaster1
> I don't need to show off, i know what I am
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Like a boss lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have 3 ATM
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you're not understanding the point of having a girlfriend... :|


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think you're not understanding the point of having a girlfriend... :|

Click to collapse



Someone is jelly..... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Someone is jelly.....
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Hush child, I already have one. Not three... One.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hush child, I already have one. Not three... One.

Click to collapse



One is enough trust me 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @gmaster1
> *i know what I am *
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



A major douchebag?


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @gmaster1
> I don't need to show off, i know what I am
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Is this multiwindow feature? Btw was w8in for ur text. 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Is this multiwindow feature? Btw was w8in for ur text.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's the holo things from FB messenger. Paranoid Android has a similar feature.


----------



## LavLab (Jun 25, 2013)

Go Bruins!

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> A major douchebag?

Click to collapse



Dafuq! 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Is this multiwindow feature? Btw was w8in for ur text.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I PM you around 4 .. check your PM 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I think you're not understanding the point of having a girlfriend... :|

Click to collapse



Ok so  @veeman make me understand the point of having a girlfriend 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

Just woke up.. 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Dafuq!
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check ur whatsapp now

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

This is the multiwindow feature .





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Dafuq!
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It weird to love more than one person at a time.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

@veeman I seriously love only one girl  Rest are TP 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Just got done watching the Chicago Blackhawks win the Stanley Cup. We iz teh CHAMPIONS!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @veeman I seriously love only one girl  Rest are TP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Omg... Lmao. XD


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have 3 ATM
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not sure if acting like an idiot or a pure genious


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @veeman I seriously love only one girl  Rest are TP
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Wait, do the girls know about each other?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wait, do the girls know about each other?

Click to collapse



obviously not xD


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> obviously not xD

Click to collapse



You never know...


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol... @Razor! Ur gone when they know each other and ur relationships with each of them

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> not sure if acting like an idiot or a pure genious

Click to collapse



Niether I am genious and neither idiot lol 
 I am a normal human being  normal means normal 
Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Wait, do the girls know about each other?

Click to collapse



Do you think if they will know each other then anyone would be with me? I would be hanged till death

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Lol... @Razor! Ur gone when they know each other and ur relationships with each of them
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True brother.  Only you can understand how Indian girls are 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

@Razor! Yea I know. Bt moment they know ur hanged. Seen garam masala movie?. Wish the same ending doesnt happen to you atlast

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> @Razor! Yea I know. Bt moment they know ur hanged. Seen garam masala movie?. Wish the same ending doesnt happen to you atlast
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No .. it will not happen like that 
I am sure I will have the last laugh! 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> No .. it will not happen like that
> I am sure I will have the last laugh!
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Hope so... 
Who can stop whats gonna happen with you in future
Remember the hindi saying?

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Ya ya I remember everything 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jmindset (Jun 25, 2013)

WOW MAN OF STEEL WAS EPIC!!!!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## geekygrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Waiting for the washing to dry at the laundry....that's right...living the dream 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Watching Killing Them Softly


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 25, 2013)

Playing ghost Recon FS on my PS3. Studied in Mission 3. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 25, 2013)

Working... Buh....

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Chatting with my ex
> 
> Press Thanks if you like my Work/Advice

Click to collapse



Good luck with that

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC5


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

trolling my friend xD


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Studying


----------



## phownage (Jun 25, 2013)

Just made a few posts on XDA, now i am scratching my b*lls. No really, i am.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> trolling my friend xD

Click to collapse


 friend .. ?? Damn you took my side


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> friend .. ?? Damn you took my side

Click to collapse



lol

he wanted a file for me to upload and i uploaded troll pics xD xD xD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> lol
> 
> he wanted a file for me to upload and i uploaded troll pics xD xD xD

Click to collapse



Ohh .. 

What a movie "Killing Softly" is .. !!


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 25, 2013)

Being annoyed by my damn classmates.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## testovermo (Jun 25, 2013)

Driving semi across Kansas. Gotta make delivery time in 6.5 hrs in Denver. High winds and thunderstorms

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Having a cup of coffee before going to the girl's house. Woke up at ten am which is really early for me considering I'm on holiday 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Capgun_Homicide (Jun 25, 2013)

Battlefield 3 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gogozx (Jun 25, 2013)

Woke up, going to my girlfriend's house, then with her trying to sing Guren no Yumiya by Linked Horizon

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> lol
> 
> he wanted a file for me to upload and i uploaded troll pics xD xD xD

Click to collapse



Genius! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 25, 2013)

Setting up my new side monitor. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally got admission process done 
Secured in IT branch... Woooh

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Finally got admission process done
> Secured in IT branch... Woooh
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Congratulations 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Playing with my kitty

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Playing with my kitty
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Whoa there, girl.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Finally got admission process done
> Secured in IT branch... Woooh
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IIT?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whoa there, girl.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol it's IT not IIT 
IT means information & Technology

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Should i make a potayto thread? Or would it just get insta-closed?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whoa there, girl.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Back off!!! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!! 

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Should i make a potayto thread? Or would it just get insta-closed?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Try it :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol it's IT not IIT
> IT means information & Technology
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Indian Institute of Technology...

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Back off!!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Indian Institute of Technology...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get really tired of the ***** jokes whenever someone mentions a cat. It's not funny. It's just sick.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I get really tired of the ***** jokes whenever someone mentions a cat. It's not funny. It's just sick.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



I'm serious.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



I'll bring out the nuclear weapons for you, Itchy. You should know better 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll bring out the nuclear weapons for you, Itchy. You should know better
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Nuclear Weapons? 
Might as well squirt me with a water gun.


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nuclear Weapons?
> Might as well squirt me with a water gun.

Click to collapse



Lolololol, u said squirt xDD


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lolololol, u said squirt xDD

Click to collapse



Lol I did.


----------



## predicted (Jun 25, 2013)

I try to understand which kernelwakelocks BetterBatteryStats shows me


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Thanks
Btw arent u active on whatsapp much?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol I did.

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL u did! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL u did!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

Playing some Halo 4. I haven't played Xbox much this past year and a half... I did spend about 600 hours playing Black Ops 1 two years ago though.


----------



## zylstrajs (Jun 25, 2013)

mowing the lawn


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol some idiot friend of mine just got a iPhone 5, is giving me his ''old sh*tty broken phone'' tomorrow. I'm pretty sure that SGS2 isn't that old broken and sh*tty, right?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse




Ok.jpg...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> Playing some Halo 4. I haven't played Xbox much this past year and a half... I did spend about 600 hours playing Black Ops 1 two years ago though.

Click to collapse



600 hours a day?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Lol some idiot friend of mine just got a iPhone 5, is giving me his ''old sh*tty broken phone'' tomorrow. I'm pretty sure that SGS2 isn't that old broken and sh*tty, right?

Click to collapse



Old, no, broken, depends how well he treated it.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Lol some idiot friend of mine just got a iPhone 5, is giving me his ''old sh*tty broken phone'' tomorrow. I'm pretty sure that SGS2 isn't that old broken and sh*tty, right?

Click to collapse



Lol
Depends.... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Old, no, broken, depends how well he treated it.

Click to collapse



Lol it's in a otterbox case with a screenprotector, been that way since the day he got it.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> 600 hours a day?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Wow, the most I've been awake in a day is 237 hours.


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Lol it's in a otterbox case with a screenprotector, been that way since the day he got it.

Click to collapse



Must be in good shape than.  Free S2.  Nice! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Galaxysm (Jun 25, 2013)

At work. But today was lets be racist to "Martin" day...FML...

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Galaxysm said:


> At work. But today was lets be racist to "Martin" day...FML...
> 
> Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.

Click to collapse



Sup Martin?


----------



## Galaxysm (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup Martin?

Click to collapse



Just got home :b. Thanks for making my day better ^.^

Sent From Land Of Ooo. Using a Jedi Mastered Note 2.


----------



## ichigoberry23 (Jun 26, 2013)

watching gravity falls lol this cartoon is so funny


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

ichigoberry23 said:


> watching gravity falls lol this cartoon is so funny

Click to collapse



Hi
1) Your name sucks
2) That show sucks

Sorry to be so rude... How are you?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Thanks
> Btw arent u active on whatsapp much?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Currently I am much active on fb messenger. 
Moreover I have hibernated it using 3rd party application as it was sucking my device battery. 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hi
> 1) Your name sucks
> 2) That show sucks
> 
> Sorry to be so rude... How are you?

Click to collapse



lulz

Just got home after playing volleyball with my friends. Didn't know that sport was so hard.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> lulz
> 
> Just got home after playing volleyball with my friends. Didn't know that sport was so hard.

Click to collapse



What were you wearing while playing it? 
Bikni? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What were you wearing while playing it?
> Bikni?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Yes. Need pics?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hi
> 1) Your name sucks
> 2) That show sucks
> 
> Sorry to be so rude... How are you?

Click to collapse



I don't think you've ever made me literally laugh before.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. Need pics?

Click to collapse



No. Let it be.. don't want to see these in early morning 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> No. Let it be.. don't want to see these in early morning
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I'm very sexy.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't worry, I'm very sexy.

Click to collapse



Oohh .. 
Ok Mr Sexy send your pics personally to me via PM. 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Oohh ..
> Ok Mr Sexy send your pics personally to me via PM.
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse









The sexier ones will be sent via PM.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> The sexier ones will be sent via PM.

Click to collapse



Ohh god . please excuse me for the sake I asked for the pictures. I will die after seeing this 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh god . please excuse me for the sake I asked for the pictures. I will die after seeing this
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Too sexy for you?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes  @veeman.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yes  @veeman..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oh well, too bad.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh well, too bad.

Click to collapse



I never came across that much sexy pic, so I am unable to digest it. Need ENO 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I never came across that much sexy pic, so I am unable to digest it. Need ENO
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Don't show your girlfriend(s). They might die.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't show your girlfriend(s). They might die.

Click to collapse



I have more things to show rather than this, these sexy pic should be a part of advertisement hoardings 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

@veeman





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have more things to show rather than this, these sexy pic should be a part of advertisement hoardings
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol,


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 26, 2013)

Posting while laying bed when I am supposed to be sleeping.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## imilleson (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## randomherRro (Jun 26, 2013)

Slacking off on this forum and browsing reddit instead of learning for exams. Pretty nice.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 26, 2013)

Having fun 

SENT FROM MY GALAXY Y USING HYPERION 8


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 26, 2013)

Getting boreddd

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mithrandil (Jun 26, 2013)

Waiting the 10th player in dota 2 matchmaking 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Margresse (Jun 26, 2013)

Studying for my quantum mechanics examination next week... And occasionally browing the internetz.


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 26, 2013)

Mithrandil said:


> Waiting the 10th player in dota 2 matchmaking
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dota 2 woww. I used to play dota 1

My favourites slark, axe
Wbu?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (Jun 26, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Dota 2 woww. I used to play dota 1
> 
> My favourites slark, axe
> Wbu?
> ...

Click to collapse



Shadow Fiend, Invoker, Pudge and Slark :thumbup: 

-asdf-


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 26, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> Shadow Fiend, Invoker, Pudge and Slark :thumbup:
> 
> -asdf-

Click to collapse



Invoker.
Pudge sf late game heroes.
Slark ftw..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Listening to music while browsing XDA.


That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Having Panner tikka with imli chatni.
Yummy .. 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Just back from dinner with friends in chandini Chock


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

It's chowk not wat u wrote

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Oops. Typo


----------



## thalada (Jun 26, 2013)

Listening to EM

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## predicted (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm watching GameOne on TV. They presented a new game called Metro-Last Light. It looks very nice, in general it is a shooter but with an intelligent tensed story. Take a look at this please!  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

I am downloading Dead Race Blu ray 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Lukash_Master (Jun 26, 2013)

Building playlists in Spotify.


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

predicted said:


> I'm watching GameOne on TV. They presented a new game called Metro-Last Light. It looks very nice, in general it is a shooter but with an intelligent tensed story. Take a look at this please!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol that game is so old! 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VENNUMALLESHFAN (Jun 27, 2013)

Eating dinner while watching horrible bosses.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 27, 2013)

Playing Pokemon red on my psp 1000 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (Jun 27, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Invoker.
> Pudge sf late game heroes.
> Slark ftw..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Invoker is the hardest xD ofcourse everyone knows it.. took me a lot of ai games to be a decent invoker. BTW SF can be a GG from the start if u get ur razes right.

-asdf-


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 27, 2013)

Ugh, friggin maths test coming up

Sensed from my Desire X


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Trying to extract system.img, but no success 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Trying to extract system.img, but no success
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



System.img or boot.img? If its boot.img i can help you out

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> Invoker is the hardest xD ofcourse everyone knows it.. took me a lot of ai games to be a decent invoker. BTW SF can be a GG from the start if u get ur razes right.
> 
> -asdf-

Click to collapse



And one kill to opponent and ur sf gone all its powers are dependant on souls of creaps!!
I like gyrocopter more than invoker! I never won with invoker

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally extracted system.img 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (Jun 27, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> And one kill to opponent and ur sf gone all its powers are dependant on souls of creaps!!
> I like gyrocopter more than invoker! I never won with invoker
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup  you lose half the souls, but the best rampages are taken by SF, check it out on youtube.....


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 27, 2013)

Playing rock band mobile  

Rocking out to low quality songs while hitting buttons that don't match up to the song. Brings me back to my childhood... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 27, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> yup  you lose half the souls, but the best rampages are taken by SF, check it out on youtube.....

Click to collapse



Yea the legendary yaphets also plays with it! Man he plays classic.. 
Viper and vengie also are classic! Bounty hunter my favourite!!!!

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally ordered a new screen for my precious S2. It's still gonna take a few weeks for the item to arrive though... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 27, 2013)

Trying to paint in photoshop. 

What the HELL have I gotten myself into.. Should've gone for the photography cluster... >.<


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 27, 2013)

Playing LOL and DOTA 

SENT FROM MY GALAXY Y USING HYPERION 8


----------



## bolillo (Jun 27, 2013)

Im in a mall


Sent from my LT30at using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

At my gym 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 27, 2013)

Stuck in traffic

Mumbai and traffic!

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojtasrid (Jun 27, 2013)

Posting here while in the job... only 50 minutes left!

Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using xda premium


----------



## Unnamed.Ace.User (Jun 27, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea the legendary yaphets also plays with it! Man he plays classic..
> Viper and vengie also are classic! Bounty hunter my favourite!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gondar.. wow.
And Yaphets FTW. His game is simply mind blowing.. 

-asdf-


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 27, 2013)

Unnamed.Ace.User said:


> Gondar.. wow.
> And Yaphets FTW. His game is simply mind blowing..
> 
> -asdf-

Click to collapse



Yeaa gondar ftw!!!
Yaphets real legend

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EzSqueezeCheese (Jun 27, 2013)

Lying in bed with one eye open creeping on threads.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nimbis (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm at work wasting some time while waiting on a loading bar.


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

Contemplating what I should spend an extra 200 dollars I have sitting around. Any suggestions? I am most likely gonna preorder "watchdogs" and "destiny" 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Working on my new rom 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## gogozx (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Working on my new rom
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Hahah, me too 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using xda app-developers app


----------



## gamingforfact (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm catching up on Falling Skies.


----------



## IzaacJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Updating VS2012 so I might get going with my development  DevUnlocked my Lumia 920 a few days ago  So worth it


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

I am unable to compile android.policy.jar

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Woke up 2 hours early...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

I am at Apollo hospital 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am at Apollo hospital
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Good Nurse !


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Good news, everyone! I've taught the toaster to feel love! You guys go on without me! I'm going to go… look for more stuff to steal! Oh right.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 28, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> Good news, everyone! I've taught the toaster to feel love! You guys go on without me! I'm going to go… look for more stuff to steal! Oh right.

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What?

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 28, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


>

Click to collapse



Is he from Naruto?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is he from Naruto?

Click to collapse



Futurama

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 28, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> Futurama
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, I see what you're doing. :sly:
You can't troll me.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Good Nurse !

Click to collapse



Not at all 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Not at all
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Search……… may be u ll get one

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol no! Receptionist is quite good though 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sitting and waiting for the System Pro to call my cables arrived so I can connect my new Xbox to my PC monitor 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## zyrgoth (Jun 28, 2013)

restoring my phone from dataloss.
crap.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

STOEPID COMPUTAR SHOP DELIVER MA CABLES FOR MA XBOX 

i wanna play with my new xbox 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

I am getting ready for my friends birthday party .

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## mace2442 (Jun 28, 2013)

Reading this forum 

Actually doing eval work on WIndows 8-1preview. I do not like how IE11 handles Touchscrrens.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 28, 2013)

Downloading dead trigger

__________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## alomex21 (Jun 28, 2013)

In school viewing "the others"


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Getting food.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

****ing with my new iPhone
For who do not believe:



I got my dads old iPhone, because my Xperia broke


----------



## dbreezy187 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> STOEPID COMPUTAR SHOP DELIVER MA CABLES FOR MA XBOX
> 
> i wanna play with my new xbox
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That sucks bro... just got done making a VGA hook up for my 360 bout to get down on some mw3 AoN... 

Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

dbreezy187 said:


> That sucks bro... just got done making a VGA hook up for my 360 bout to get down on some mw3 AoN...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah
I still haven't got them


----------



## veeman (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ****ing with my new iPhone
> For who do not believe:
> View attachment 2076975
> View attachment 2076976
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ****ing with my new iPhone
> For who do not believe:
> View attachment 2076975
> View attachment 2076976
> ...

Click to collapse



Your life sucks man. Would a WP 7.8 device be an improvement over iPhone? I got one laying around if you want. 

Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Your life sucks man. Would a WP 7.8 device be an improvement over iPhone? I got one laying around if you want.
> 
> Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, there are almost no apps for it, I already tried one, but there isn't even a good working tapatalk for it


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, there are almost no apps for it, I already tried one, but there isn't even a good working tapatalk for it

Click to collapse



I agree.  You should just buy a used android for like €50 on tweakers.   

Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I agree.  You should just buy a used android for like €50 on tweakers.
> 
> Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah, I'll save up for a Nexus 4


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nah, I'll save up for a Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sell the iPhone and you'll be halfway there or further. 

Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Sell the iPhone and you'll be halfway there or further.
> 
> Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium

Click to collapse



But then I'll have no phone


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But then I'll have no phone

Click to collapse



Well save up half than sell the icrap 

Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Well save up half than sell the icrap
> 
> Sent from my EBM8000ND using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Just woke up .. 
Here it's 02:01 A.M

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## thalada (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm heading to bed, it's 2:03 A.M 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

thalada said:


> I'm heading to bed, it's 2:03 A.M
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## thalada (Jun 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



I Should have been asleep by now, snap 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking for some games for my iphone


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking for some games for my iphone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Click to collapse



Fred games. I always use to like the fred games.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 28, 2013)

Thinking what to do at 4.15 am 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Phillip Wu (Jun 29, 2013)

Checking off-topic forum


----------



## wizardfingers (Jun 29, 2013)

Watching Seinfeld s05e22

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium


----------



## gamingforfact (Jun 29, 2013)

News then bed.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 29, 2013)

Playing with my girlfriends ti** 

SENT FROM MY GALAXY Y USING HYPERION 8


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

This is a "family" site, you know.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 29, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Playing with my girlfriends ti**
> 
> SENT FROM MY GALAXY Y USING HYPERION 8

Click to collapse









Your hand does not have ti**


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 29, 2013)

Deleted 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tenaciouschuck (Jun 29, 2013)

Taking a dump

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

tenaciouschuck said:


> Taking a dump
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You shouldn't post immature things like that, especially as your first impression on this site.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 29, 2013)

tenaciouschuck said:


> Taking a dump
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow, like that hasn't been said, like a few thousand times already.  Come on people, let's put some thought into it!!


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ah but isn't that where many of us catch up on our xda? Lol

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Deleted
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>

Click to collapse



Trololololol @Ichigo

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tenaciouschuck (Jun 29, 2013)

Hos do you make a thread anyone or a post?

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 29, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Ah but isn't that where many of us catch up on our xda? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




tenaciouschuck said:


> Hos do you make a thread anyone or a post?
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You just did one, a spam post, but it was a post.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>

Click to collapse



I just almost spit out my beer

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




LoopDoGG79 said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You just did one, a spam post, but it was a post.

Click to collapse



Sorry quoted wrong post again. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dafuq did i read?! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## adamlee011 (Jun 29, 2013)

tenaciouschuck said:


> Hos do you make a thread anyone or a post?
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You don't. You do a lot of reading first.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

Jamming to skrillex since I'm staying up all night hope I don't wake the city up lol

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am getting ready for my friends birthday party .
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Just came from my friend's birthday party. Awful hangover. 

Drinking coffee & coke and a about to watch some movie from TV Portal(awesome app if you don't know it, please do check it out. It's not on market) 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gastonw (Jun 29, 2013)

I gotta take a leak.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Feeling ill... i have a feeling ill be on xda for quite a bit today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

I am suffering from severe headache 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Feeling ill... i have a feeling ill be on xda for quite a bit today...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hope you feel better!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hope you feel better!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you pizza man.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

I am resting at bed

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

azathoth42 said:


> trying to write 10 posts as fast as I can

Click to collapse



Really? So that you can spam the development section with the same speed as you are doing now 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't bite dom

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## kenundrem (Jun 29, 2013)

Playing MW3

Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

kenundrem said:


> Playing MW3
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On device? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> What I think I'm doing? Getting banned from xda again
> 
> Royally sent from my Hewlett-Packard Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



You want to get banned? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You want to get banned?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



I don't want to get banned again, but I think I might get banned 

Royally sent from my Hewlett-Packard Sexy Slate 7


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I'm just watching TV




Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I don't want to get banned again, but I think I might get banned
> 
> Royally sent from my Hewlett-Packard Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



So when you the consequences then it's better be calm rather than trolling and spamming 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well I'm just watching TV
> View attachment 2079255
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



+1 

Royally sent from my Hewlett-Packard Sexy Slate 7


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 29, 2013)

Watching Red Dwarf series 2 with a can of Coors Light 

Sent from a Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 with XDA Premium!


----------



## justmpm (Jun 29, 2013)

While you guys were watching TV.....I have been deleting posts from this thread .  Lots and lots of posts.

Some were deleted for trolling, some for feeding the trolls, some for asking the trolls to go away...

At some point fun and games becomes something else that's not good.  So please stop the trolling, stop the ridiculing and stop the disrespectful posting...

Thank you!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

Attempting to play Mario 64 on my piece-of-junk tablet.


Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Attempting to play Mario 64 on my piece-of-junk tablet.
> View attachment 2079345
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A well it's always better then my iPhone 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Listening to I love You


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> A well it's always better then my iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



At least an iPhone can play Mario 64 at a decent framerate :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> At least an iPhone can play Mario 64 at a decent framerate :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eeeeeeeeehhhh....... No
iPhone has suckish outdated hardware. The iPhone 5 still only has a 1.2ghz dual core an 1gb RAM (banghead)


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eeeeeeeeehhhh....... No
> iPhone has suckish outdated hardware. The iPhone 5 still only has a 1.2ghz dual core an 1gb RAM (banghead)
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Okay. How about 1ghz single core with 500MB RAM?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay. How about 1ghz single core with 500MB RAM?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's my iPhone 4


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That's my iPhone 4
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



So...my tablet is about equal?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> So...my tablet is about equal?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, except that it powns iPhone by
Running android 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, except that it powns iPhone by
> Running android
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Hows iPhone camera? 

Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Hows iPhone camera?
> 
> Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



5MP


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> 5MP
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



With flash? 

Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> With flash?
> 
> Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Yes


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Can you click one now? And post it? 

Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 2079381View attachment 2079382
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Ok thanks mate. Just wanted to know the picture quality 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## domini99 (Jun 29, 2013)

Flash pictures are totally useless
Another one:



Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Flash pictures are totally useless
> Another one:
> View attachment 2079386
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww.. really useless 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Aww.. really useless
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



It looks like it...worse then i thought.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't sleep right now, I have to watch over my little cousin, but I'm tired. I'm going to have some rest


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 30, 2013)

Selling my Mitsubishi Delica Van 1990 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

Just woke up and noticed my battery droped from ~50% - 15%


----------



## Jaytronics (Jun 30, 2013)

After a full day of mowing the lawn. The wife, children and I are out for ice cream.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Just woke up and noticed my battery droped from ~50% - 15%

Click to collapse



you're battery's leakin juice! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## agvulcan (Jun 30, 2013)

XDA from da loo 

Lovin' the N7000


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 30, 2013)

Downloading the Adobe to my Windows 8 powered PC 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eeeeeeeeehhhh....... No
> iPhone has suckish outdated hardware. The iPhone 5 still only has a 1.2ghz dual core an 1gb RAM (banghead)
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



This. Also using an iPhone 4... Waiting for my screen to arrive(for S2)  

Im drinking coffee as always. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## pebito (Jun 30, 2013)

*Getting the Last of Us*

Heading over to a friend of mine for the new Last of Us PS3 game, well, it seems today's afternoon is ruined :laugh:


----------



## Rapidement (Jun 30, 2013)

Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## dr_karim (Jun 30, 2013)

trying to install like s4 rom on my galaxy sl


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Resting. Been sneezing all day. 

____________________________________________________
 ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> you're battery's leakin juice!
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse


 
I charged my phone again, and its back to normal again !


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

Getting ready for camping tomorrow.
Tropical inside swimming pool , 2 weeks!

But it's possible I'm not online in those 2 weeks, I'm almost sure there is no free wifi 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting ready for camping tomorrow.
> Tropical inside swimming pool , 2 weeks!
> 
> But it's possible I'm not online in those 2 weeks, I'm almost sure there is no free wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



have a gr8 experience! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> have a gr8 experience!
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Thanks 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

Watching comedy nights with kapil


----------



## Vatsal (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Watching comedy nights with kapil

Click to collapse



Its sometimes too boringgg

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Theming my AOSP application 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Watching comedy nights with kapil

Click to collapse



what's that?

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

Lamenting the premature demise of OT.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> what's that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------
> 
> Lamenting the premature demise of OT.

Click to collapse



He is watching a dumb comedy show which comes on television in India 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting ready for camping tomorrow.
> Tropical inside swimming pool , 2 weeks!
> 
> But it's possible I'm not online in those 2 weeks, I'm almost sure there is no free wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



Two weeks without internet? Good luck... 

Playing BF3.

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Two weeks without internet? Good luck...
> 
> Playing BF3.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks.


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> He is watching a dumb comedy show which comes on television in India
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



What channel?
I get Indian TV.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am very sad...i lost 2 of my family...my 2 pets...virtual pets...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I am very sad...i lost 2 of my family...my 2 pets...virtual pets...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



For a second, literally one second, you had me a bit worried/depressed for you.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> For a second, literally one second, you had me a bit worried/depressed for you.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL!!! If it were srs then i wouldnt of adressed it out to you all for a while. I would of probably left the interwebs for a while if it were srs.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> What channel?
> I get Indian TV.

Click to collapse



Sony 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Getting ready for camping tomorrow.
> Tropical inside swimming pool , 2 weeks!
> 
> But it's possible I'm not online in those 2 weeks, I'm almost sure there is no free wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



Your gonna have a rough time out there...no internet...turning to card games...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Your gonna have a rough time out there...no internet...turning to card games...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nah.


And there's a ****ing swimmingpool 



Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nah.
> View attachment 2081790
> And there's a ****ing swimmingpool
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) how far are you in FF6
2) its gonna run out of charge quickly...
3) theres a pool???
That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## avercros (Jun 30, 2013)

Eating.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 30, 2013)

avercros said:


> Eating....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cheese sandwich?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## predicted (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm watching TV. 8 mile is a great film, Eminem acts really good! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 30, 2013)

I am making index thread

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 30, 2013)

Just upgraded from the 8.1 preview to 7

Royally sent from my Hewlett-Packard Sexy Slate 7


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking for a good spyderco knives online.

____________________________________________________
 ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## tanrsquare (Jul 1, 2013)

*Express i8730 anyone?!*

Hmmm... rooting my Samsung Galaxy Express i8730...

At the same time awaiting optimistically for the further development n the first Custom rom available. And also custom & faster kernel as well than stock haha! Yeah go express!


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jul 1, 2013)

Just Changed my Username from JRBX550 to 404-Not Found

Sent from..... my Alien Kindle Fire w/JB

Did I help? Just hit the Thanks button


----------



## avercros (Jul 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Cheese sandwich?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nope, a piece of pineapple cake.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2013)

Watching some Stephen Hawking documentary. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Watching American pie reunion

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Watching American pie reunion
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



oh u naughty ****! JK 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> oh u naughty ****! JK
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



JK? :banghead:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> JK? :banghead:
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Joke. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Joke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



nope u noob 

Just kiddin 
xD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

On a porting frenzy!


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> nope u noob
> 
> Just kiddin
> xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh.  I was always told it's joke.   and I'm not a Noob be nice. You Noob! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Tpam you are a noob 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Xelux_usa (Jul 1, 2013)

"Working"....


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Changed my sig...nothing much. Its just temp until i find something better to use. Something to do with Potaytos probably

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Chatting with my teacher

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Chatting with my teacher
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> :what:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What? 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What?
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



WuuuutTT!! 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Postong in OT


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Searching a new joker picture for my avatar

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> WuuuutTT!!
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Wuuuttttttttt :banghead::banghead::banghead:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Searching a new joker picture for my avatar
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wuuuuutttttttt :flipoff: :flipoff2: :angel:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Wuuuuutttttttt :flipoff: :flipoff2: :angel:

Click to collapse



Wuuuuuuutttttt :screwy::what::what::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown::screwy::what::what::sly::thumbdown::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::screwy:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## mikesh0x7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm writing a post on xda.
But I'm also reading what I write.

Mh, ​​interesting


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

I am watching AAN-Men At Work 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

mikesh0x7 said:


> I'm writing a post on xda.
> But I'm also reading what I write.
> 
> Mh, ​​interesting

Click to collapse



intriguing indeed 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 1, 2013)

making a nandroid for flashing my ROM  :fingers-crossed:  hope it goes well !


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> making a nandroid for flashing my ROM  :fingers-crossed:  hope it goes well !

Click to collapse



Never done one. I always forget about a nandroid due to lack of memory and craps given

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Never done one. I always forget about a nandroid due to lack of memory and craps given
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I don't wanna take a risk and flash via odin again :/


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Never done one. I always forget about a nandroid due to lack of memory and craps given
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



+1

never did a nandroid coz i decided i'd never go back to stock or any other rom i liked
why not flash the rom again? why do people make nandroids of custom roms?

Dunno 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

I am searching for a new movie.

Searching ....... ------______ 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> +1
> 
> never did a nandroid coz i decided i'd never go back to stock or any other rom i liked
> why not flash the rom again? why do people make nandroids of custom roms?
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly. Agreed!!!

I am waiting for my college to start.. 1st year engineering .. Exciteddd

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> +1
> 
> never did a nandroid coz i decided i'd never go back to stock or any other rom i liked
> why not flash the rom again? why do people make nandroids of custom roms?
> ...

Click to collapse



because of formatting! I have a lot of data in my phone which I just cant lose, so a nandroid saves me!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> because of formatting! I have a lot of data in my phone which I just cant lose, so a nandroid saves me!

Click to collapse



whaaat>? sry dunno what a nandroid is xD
no need to explain
and for apps i use titanium backup 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Exactly. Agreed!!!
> 
> I am waiting for my college to start.. 1st year engineering .. Exciteddd
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ragging ahead for you 

And I will take now.  

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Well   @Seraz007 you are right.  Data can be backed up by using titanium backup, why to take backup of custom roms? 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ragging ahead for you
> 
> And I will take now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha..
No ragging
State college
+ my real bro (2 years older than me) is in the same college..
He is in final year
So no ragging

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Exactly. Agreed!!!
> 
> I am waiting for my college to start.. 1st year engineering .. Exciteddd
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same. Mine starts in August though.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> whaaat>? sry dunno what a nandroid is xD
> no need to explain
> and for apps i use titanium backup
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Im using my custom rom only, and I took a nandroid because I was just testing the new build. Not that im changing rom and because of that I take a nandroid !


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Haha..
> No ragging
> State college
> + my real bro (2 years older than me) is in the same college..
> ...

Click to collapse



Government or private has nothing to do with ragging 
Moreover if you have a bro then also it will not make a difference. I did not meant harsh ragging, I am just talking about Intro, etc etc. Which almost all seniors do 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Im using my custom rom only, and I took a nandroid because I was just testing the new build. Not that im changing rom and because of that I take a nandroid !

Click to collapse



ow okay

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Government or private has nothing to do with ragging
> Moreover if you have a bro then also it will not make a difference. I did not meant harsh ragging, I am just talking about Intro, etc etc. Which almost all seniors do
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Lets see
Intro on xda is
Rom: PAC v23
Kernel: nAa experimental
Device: xperia neo v (haida)
Oc: No


Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lets see
> Intro on xda is
> Rom: PAC v23
> Kernel: nAa experimental
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2013)

First day of detox from caffeine... Damn, I'm not gonna survive over a week this is killing me :banghead:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

Downloading rom for my xperia s

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Going bed. See ya guys.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Groot (Jul 2, 2013)

sleepwell dude, anyways im eating my breakfast now, lets eat everyone

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## krzee (Jul 2, 2013)

Drinking crown royal and listening to everyone speak Spanish at a bar in the Caribbean

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting extremely ticked off at Sprint for telling lies and wasting chunks of my time.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Just woke up 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 2, 2013)

Just back from gym.


----------



## Rylek (Jul 2, 2013)

just finished project at work


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 2, 2013)

Scratching a mole on my chin.


----------



## hawk05 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sitting on my chair and write this post


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Updating my applications

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 2, 2013)

Doing my homework 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Just came home after playing cricket

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Recording some music.

____________________________________________________
   ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Watching India vs Sri Lanka

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Watching India vs Sri Lanka
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Murali vijay:banghead:

Why he dropped catch!! 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Murali vijay:banghead:
> 
> Why he dropped catch!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is lol :banghead:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> He is lol :banghead:
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



Yea..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Today India will definitely lose the match

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Today India will definitely lose the match
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



:thumbdown:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2013)

Checking the traffic online


_________________________________________________
   ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Watching megastructures on Nat Geo

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## ajada85 (Jul 3, 2013)

Watching lost on Netflix 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 3, 2013)

ajada85 said:


> Watching lost on Netflix
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Watching 24 on Netflix

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 3, 2013)

Boredddd

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viman.pl (Jul 3, 2013)

programming at work


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Watching cricket

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## EzSqueezeCheese (Jul 3, 2013)

In a city I've never been before whilst I await the return of my friend from his studies.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking at this thread then trying to find a Rom to port my epic Xperia play 


Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Trying to study 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Downloading new firmware

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Miami8906 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mowing the grass for the 4th fireworks tomorrow.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still trying to study but can't concentrate 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Still trying to study but can't concentrate
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



well u should get a one hr infraction

Empty m should do it !

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

Going to watch KYA SUPER KOOL HAIN HUM for the 5th time 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Going to watch KYA SUPER KOOL HAIN HUM for the 5th time
> 
> _Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_

Click to collapse



On tv. Soo boringg:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Shopping :victory:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> On tv. Soo boringg:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love that.
Aj mere sharir ka sirf ek hissa kala hain. 

English version: Today my body has only one black part.

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I love that.
> Aj mere sharir ka sirf ek hissa kala hain.
> 
> English version: Today my body has only one black part.
> ...

Click to collapse



It has really nice double meaning comedy. But with so many long ads on tv, it becomes bore. Hall pe dekhne ka maza hi kuch or hai. 

Translation: Its way more better to watch at a cinema hall than to on a yv with loads of ads :/


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 3, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> It has really nice double meaning comedy. But with so many long ads on tv, it becomes bore. Hall pe dekhne ka maza hi kuch or hai.
> 
> Translation: Its way more better to watch at a cinema hall than to on a yv with loads of ads :/

Click to collapse



Rose mary maar lo 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## predicted (Jul 3, 2013)

watching TV (How I met your mother) 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jul 4, 2013)

Listening to music and browsing the forum.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 4, 2013)

Just woke up  good morning everyone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 4, 2013)

Just woke up, getting ready for college

* Make.Believe *


----------



## geekygrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got home after this...






http://twitter.com/ms_aerovelo


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 4, 2013)

Eatin some chips and watching the Son's of anarchy 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 4, 2013)

Watching D-Tox :banghead:

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 4, 2013)

Watching Gardish .
Very nice movie and emotional too 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Had a wierd day today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2013)

Drinking green tea and watching local soap opera re run. I think I'm getting old. And boring. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## imilleson (Jul 4, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Drinking green tea and watching local soap opera re run. I think I'm getting old. And boring.
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Lol just switch from green tea to Earl Grey :cyclops:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 4, 2013)

Reading TOI (The Times of India)

* Make.Believe *


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 4, 2013)

Watching Overhaulin' SEMA special  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Jul 4, 2013)

Iinstalling xbuntu on pendrive

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Reading TOI (The Times of India)
> 
> * Make.Believe *

Click to collapse



People read newspapers in morning

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 4, 2013)

Arguing with T-Mobile Webmanagement. 

The idiots don't list device numbers on the website. So you just have to guess which S4 you get.  

They seem to think that listing device numbers is 'too confusing for customers'...... morons.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Going bed soon...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 5, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> People read newspapers in morning
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I read at night 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## pixel7474 (Jul 6, 2013)

*this thread*

Typing in this thread! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 6, 2013)

pixel7474 said:


> Typing in this thread! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



You're the first one to make that incredibly bland joke. No. Really. The first one.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## killersloth (Jul 6, 2013)

Wanting to slap the fool that merged Swedish translations into LockClock sources without making the other necessary changes...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Browsing GP and looking for a good game for $1.

_______________________________________________
    ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2013)

Lurking the forums since i havent visited for a while


----------



## aureljared (Jul 6, 2013)

Hopelessly browsing the forums and waiting for the moment when there will finally be a forum for my phone

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jmindset (Jul 6, 2013)

Playing some dust 514. Game is amazingly different 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

Going to college

* Make.Believe *


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Having BBQ soon

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im home for a hour, that means internet for 1 hour, then we go back to the camping. That camping is actually pretty boring. I expected more from it 


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im home for a hour, that means internet for 1 hour, then we go back to the camping. That camping is actually pretty boring. I expected more from it
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



No 3G plan?

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> No 3G plan?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
> _Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_

Click to collapse



No, im on prepaid.


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, im on prepaid.
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i

Click to collapse



Auwch. That sux.. :/

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## pl4cid (Jul 6, 2013)

Battlefield 3 Coop

Tapatalked


----------



## LRNZ09 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm listen to music! :laugh:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

Came from clg

* Make.Believe *


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2013)

My stupid iphone is slow :/
Some idiot wanted to have my iphone 4 for his Galaxy S3 Mini, thinking if s3 mini would be a better choise.

I don't think so, there's almost no support for it on Xda


Sent from le Phone de i


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jul 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My stupid iphone is slow :/
> Some idiot wanted to have my iphone 4 for his Galaxy S3 Mini, thinking if s3 mini would be a better choise.
> 
> I don't think so, there's almost no support for it on Xda
> ...

Click to collapse



wait, there's support for the iphone on xda? =O


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2013)

SammiSaysHello said:


> wait, there's support for the iphone on xda? =O

Click to collapse



No. But there's only a little support for galaxy s3 mini


Sent from le Phone de i

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

But im going to leave soon again, into the dark side of the world, the camping without wifi  


Sent from le Phone de i
_iPhone autocorrection is totally useless_


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jul 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No. But there's only a little support for galaxy s3 mini
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> ...

Click to collapse



Camping's great. I think the lack of any internet/technology is probably one of the most refreshing things that could be experienced


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

Watching India's dancing superstars

* Make.Believe *


----------



## Luis_D1 (Jul 6, 2013)

About to start flashing Cyanogenmod 10.1 into my Optimus G and singing Reggae


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 6, 2013)

Celebrating.  It's my birthday

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Celebrating.  It's my birthday
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Celebrating.  It's my birthday
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy BirthDay! :highfive:

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Celebrating.  It's my birthday
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday 
Live long

* Make.Believe *


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Celebrating.  It's my birthday
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lekan Adeyeri (Jul 7, 2013)

I am as you say, doing the tickling my pickle.


----------



## ZipMaker (Jul 7, 2013)

going bed, good night


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 7, 2013)

Just woke up 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

Planning to flash Evo X3/4 or Remix v2.8. 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Finishing my daily 200 pushups. :banghead:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 7, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> Finishing my daily 200 pushups. :banghead:

Click to collapse



200 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## renegaderon (Jul 7, 2013)

Watching UFC 162


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> 200
> 
> * Make.Believe *

Click to collapse



Lol yep. Yesterday I went over and did 300. It's a habit

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 7, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> Lol yep. Yesterday I went over and did 300. It's a habit
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am unable to do after 7 , even though I own a GYM 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hooking up phaplet mode legit on latest elte Pac rom. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am unable to do after 7 , even though I own a GYM
> 
> * Make.Believe *

Click to collapse



You know I don't do them all in a row right lol?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 7, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> You know I don't do them all in a row right lol?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol I thought you do it in a row 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

Enjoying JB Theme on my Hyperion 8 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## yes.comment (Jul 7, 2013)

Taking a dump... 

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 7, 2013)

yes.comment said:


> Taking a dump...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+

Click to collapse



Phone in the toilet is epic

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Phone in the toilet is epic
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



If it doesn't fell inside toilet seat :sly:

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Phone in the toilet is epic
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I tried it
Felt really weird 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If it doesn't fell inside toilet seat :sly:
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



not a problem if its the xperia z
poop proof xD 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> not a problem if its the xperia z
> poop proof xD
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



But your hands aren't :screwy:

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But your hands aren't :screwy:
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Right u are !

Sent from my Katana


----------



## sam1skhan (Jul 7, 2013)

welll waitng to complete 10 post . (worthy) to join main streame...

keen to learn android 


regards

skhan


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 7, 2013)

In a class of non stop 5 hour class :/


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> In a class of non stop 5 hour class :/

Click to collapse



Subject? 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Subject?
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8

Click to collapse



Facebook I bet

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Facebook I bet
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Nah. I hear twitters catching on. Its probably twit lessons.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 7, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Subject?
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8

Click to collapse



Orientation Class.
we are taught about professional behavior and how to handle interviews and all things related to professional work. 
I m doind a professional course, that is why i attended that class and also, it is compulsory :/


----------



## ferret141 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm trying to get GPS working.

GPS not working for me on SuperNexus 2.0 ROM. Tried factory wipes etc. Different kernels result in boot loops or no boot. GPS locks within a minute on Stock and NEATrom. Getting close to pulling my hair out. Might be time to abandon SuperNexus and try something else.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 7, 2013)

Going to talk with my gf now 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

Contemplating whether I can be bothered to go to the toilet.
I think I'll go later...


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Going to talk with my gf now
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Dude


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Contemplating whether I can be bothered to go to the toilet.
> I think I'll go later...

Click to collapse



I bet you got some lethal turds too

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I bet you got some lethal turds too
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Duh, why'd you think I chose this name?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 7, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> Duh, why'd you think I chose this name?

Click to collapse



Can i see them? Are They explosive turdz?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Can i see them? Are They explosive turdz?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol, I actually have a story to why I have this name.
But it's quite disgusting.
You wouldn't want to hear.
But I'll give you a clue.



        Blood, Turd, No toilet roll
    

The rest is a blur.


----------



## randomphace (Jul 7, 2013)

*Trying to rid myself of new user status*

I am posting on random statuses to get 10 posts so that i can post on a developer thread


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

randomphace said:


> I am posting on random statuses to get 10 posts so that i can post on a developer thread

Click to collapse



I can imagine you having a bad time here.

WTF?! You've been signed up longer than me by over a year.
You're no newcomer.


----------



## randomphace (Jul 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> I can imagine you having a bad time here.
> 
> WTF?! You've been signed up longer than me by over a year.
> You're no newcomer.

Click to collapse



True. I just have never posted or replied, I just use other peoples solutions to my problems. Until today when it is necessary for me to give my information to a certain thread so that I can finally get jellybean.


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 8, 2013)

Drinking a beer. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 8, 2013)

randomphace said:


> True. I just have never posted or replied, I just use other peoples solutions to my problems. Until today when it is necessary for me to give my information to a certain thread so that I can finally get jellybean.

Click to collapse



Well that's great.
But announcing that your posting somewhere for no reason liked to the OP can leave you open for ridicule nowadays.

And, to make sure I'm not straying too far away from the OP myself, right now I'm preparing for bed.
Getting pretty tired.


----------



## mike-s (Jul 8, 2013)

randomphace said:


> True. I just have never posted or replied, I just use other peoples solutions to my problems. Until today when it is necessary for me to give my information to a certain thread so that I can finally get jellybean.

Click to collapse



This is so very true.

And as to what I'm doing? Taking advantage of the fact that this is one of the few forums that the admins at my work have let slip through the cracks and killing time while things are quiet :fingers-crossed:.


----------



## toxic_trash (Jul 8, 2013)

reading sections regarding my phone, xda is the best in regards to androids...


----------



## gastonw (Jul 8, 2013)

deciding whether i'm sleeping or not.

Sent from the little guy


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 8, 2013)

Listening to irritating lectures at college 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 8, 2013)

Convincing dad for a new laptop. Wish I get one soon…

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KingKongDingDong (Jul 8, 2013)

Drinking, and listening to music.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sweating my @$$ off...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## sherry_94 (Jul 8, 2013)

watchin my phone 

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Florie1706 (Jul 8, 2013)

Want to sign my son up for the soccerteam


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got back from a 50+ kilometer cycling trip

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## IzaacJ (Jul 9, 2013)

Trying to sleep, but since that doesn't work I might watch some Netflix 


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just finished homework...its midnight...i cant be bothered to do any more...im going bed...as long as i have enough work, ill be fine...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just finished homework...its midnight...i cant be bothered to do any more...im going bed...as long as i have enough work, ill be fine...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nighty night, potayto!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just finished homework...its midnight...i cant be bothered to do any more...im going bed...as long as i have enough work, ill be fine...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Good night potato 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 9, 2013)

Just woke up


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

25•c...im dying here...how do you egyptions/americans and any other hot contry survive??? I wish i had the ability to live in tjis hot weathet...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 9, 2013)

Apartment hunting 
Stressful much 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 25•c...im dying here...how do you egyptions/americans and any other hot contry survive??? I wish i had the ability to live in tjis hot weathet...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Same here.  luckily I got AC in my room. So I'm closing myself in there.  may seem unsocial but at least I'm not dying from the heat.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Same here.  luckily I got AC in my room. So I'm closing myself in there.  may seem unsocial but at least I'm not dying from the heat.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wish i had AC...oh wait...i do! But its upstairs...and theres no TV or consoles there and i cant be bothered to bring it down...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I wish i had AC...oh wait...i do! But its upstairs...and theres no TV or consoles there and i cant be bothered to bring it down...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Take tv/consoles up there then...  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I wish i had AC...oh wait...i do! But its upstairs...and theres no TV or consoles there and i cant be bothered to bring it down...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



That's why I got a console and TV on my room. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Sand26391 (Jul 9, 2013)

Playing battlefield 3  

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Take tv/consoles up there then...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
> _Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_

Click to collapse



I cant just take a 40' upstairs!!!







lars1216 said:


> That's why I got a console and TV on my room.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



So do i but i dont have the air con...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 25•c...im dying here...how do you egyptions/americans and any other hot contry survive??? I wish i had the ability to live in tjis hot weathet...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Used to it 
And AC if it gets really hot for us xD

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Used to it
> And AC if it gets really hot for us xD
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah. AC, it goes upto 40 degree in summers here in India  
and that is why I hate summers! :/  Winters <3


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 9, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> yeah. AC, it goes upto 40 degree in summers here in India
> and that is why I hate summers! :/  Winters <3

Click to collapse



Yea... That sucks... And reliance charges like crap.. Too high it is in Mumbai..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 9, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea... That sucks... And reliance charges like crap.. Too high it is in Mumbai..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha, we get govt provided electricity in Delhi [BSES] not private  light bhi nahy jaati humari to


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 9, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> haha, we get govt provided electricity in Delhi [BSES] not private  light bhi nahy jaati humari to

Click to collapse



Please remember that at all times, the forum rules must be adhered to
The rules clearly state that posting must be done in English since this is an English foru




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Please remember that at all times, the forum rules must be adhered to
> The rules clearly state that posting must be done in English since this is an English forum
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Foxing the post above me 


_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Fixing the post above me
> 
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



FTFY 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Looking for a Swiftkey replacement :banghead:

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Looking for a Swiftkey replacement :banghead:
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



4.2 gesture keyboard. Nuff said.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Looking for a Swiftkey replacement :banghead:
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Swype 
I don't like swiftkey that much for that 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Swype
> I don't like swiftkey that much for that
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have both, Swype was the first keyboard i went for.  Might try the one mentioned, does it come in black? 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I have both, Swype was the first keyboard i went for.  Might try the one mentioned, does it come in black?
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



You tried Go keyboard? Smart keyboard pro?

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You tried Go keyboard? Smart keyboard pro?
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One handed swiping is a must (damaged thumb tendon) 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 9, 2013)

Flashing Universe S4 ROM. Took me two hours to download that gigabyte zip file. Now I must wait more ages for my phone to finish flashing it.


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 9, 2013)

Multi-tasking-

Procrastinating AND increasing my post count so I can properly share my Nexus 7 car install 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

StrayS2K said:


> Multi-tasking-
> 
> Procrastinating AND increasing my post count so I can properly share my Nexus 7 car install
> 
> Thanks for asking!

Click to collapse



Raising your post count in OT is very frowned upon.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

Agreed

Actually a low post count would imply you know how to read and use the search function. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> One handed swiping is a must (damaged thumb tendon)
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



I see
Unfortunately I can't think of one 
Those third party keyboards (Go. Swiftkey. Swype. AI. Smart keyboard) I used...
Sorry don't know know more than that

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Raising your post count in OT is very frowned upon.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






adamlee011 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Actually a low post count would imply you know how to read and use the search function.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




You both assume my contributions have all been as minimalist as posting in Off-topic.  In fact, almost all of my posts have been contributing, helping other members or sharing my Nexus 7 car install.  

Android Pizza- you have been a member for 6 months and have 5040 posts.  That's about 28 posts/day so please, give me a break about post counts being frowned upon.

AdamLee- I like the search function so much, I encourage other noobs to use it:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43426261#post43426261


And here I was just plugging into the community a little...I feel welcomed.


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

StrayS2K said:


> You both assume my contributions have all been as minimalist as posting in Off-topic.  In fact, almost all of my posts have been contributing, helping other members or sharing my Nexus 7 car install.
> 
> Android Pizza- you have been a member for 6 months and have 5040 posts.  That's about 28 posts/day so please, give me a break about post counts being frowned upon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy guy, I don't know anything about you. I agree with the statement pure and simple. I'm glad you contribute! Keep it up!  

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

StrayS2K said:


> You both assume my contributions have all been as minimalist as posting in Off-topic.  In fact, almost all of my posts have been contributing, helping other members or sharing my Nexus 7 car install.
> 
> Android Pizza- you have been a member for 6 months and have 5040 posts.  That's about 28 posts/day so please, give me a break about post counts being frowned upon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't try to take the attention off you. I do contribute quite a bit, but spend a majority of my time in off topic hangout threads. I almost wish XDA didn't count posts in OT.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 9, 2013)

StrayS2K said:


> You both assume my contributions have all been as minimalist as posting in Off-topic.  In fact, almost all of my posts have been contributing, helping other members or sharing my Nexus 7 car install.
> 
> Android Pizza- you have been a member for 6 months and have 5040 posts.  That's about 28 posts/day so please, give me a break about post counts being frowned upon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android Pizza meant posting just to reach the magical ten, as you admitted to in another post, is frowned upon in XDA. If you were such a big contributer, you would reached your first ten without even realizing you did.


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 9, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Easy guy, I don't know anything about you. I agree with the statement pure and simple. I'm glad you contribute! Keep it up!

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> Don't try to take the attention off you. I do contribute quite a bit, but spend a majority of my time in off topic hangout threads. I almost wish XDA didn't count posts in OT./QUOTE]
> 
> Crap, sorry guys.  I actually care about "internet presence" so ur comments had hit home, sorry if I jumped the gun....

Click to collapse


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 9, 2013)

NO WORRIES MAN!  Lol 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fzee (Jul 10, 2013)

Forgotten that my school started at 8.If my friend wouldn't had messaged me,I would probabably be the only guy in school at 7.15

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 10, 2013)

Waiting for the parcel delivery guy.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Having chilled Coca Cola at 35° C


----------



## mast3rf0x (Jul 10, 2013)

*I'm looking for*

...some information and spare parts on ebay.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 10, 2013)

I dunno what the hells going on in here but I'm about to eat something and watch soap opera reruns! Hey it's crappy wheather outside...

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 10, 2013)

Enjoying my new toy   the nexus  7  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 10, 2013)

Listenin to @MBQ_ 's album 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Posterim (Jul 10, 2013)

Trying to restore my phone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Downloading Twilight saga part 2 1080p bluray 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading Twilight saga part 2 1080p bluray
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



i smell warez

and lol just now? 

Sent from my Katana

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

Watchin some BF3 phunnies on youtube :silly:

Sent from my Katana


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm just getting hungry &  thirsty


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 10, 2013)

Heading to DC

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Watching my wife play candy crush on my Note 10.1.              -_-


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Trying to make proximity sensor work on my device 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 10, 2013)

Flashed good old gb.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 10, 2013)

Trying to find some nice games to play in my new N7. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 10, 2013)

Whatsapp... With friends... 

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Studying , chatting and messaging 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 10, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Trying to find some nice games to play in my new N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Search for "andoom", a classic doom port for android, its much better playable on the 7" it costs a bit money, but well worth it  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Renaming my router essid to coconuts

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## predicted (Jul 10, 2013)

Watching GameOne in TV 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## predicted (Jul 10, 2013)

Just play the last letter wordgame, this was my solution!  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 10, 2013)

Thinking what should I do at 3:30AM

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Thinking what should I do at 3:30AM
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Sleep

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 11, 2013)

Updating my maze action game! Check it out  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315054

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just playing some games.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## indomie88 (Jul 11, 2013)

i'm just stretching my hands, tired of sitting down


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 11, 2013)

Sitting on my premium leather sofa and chatting with people. Man I'm hungry...

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## predicted (Jul 11, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sitting on my premium leather sofa and chatting with people. Man I'm hungry...
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



I´m hungry, too. But I don´t know what to cook


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

predicted said:


> I´m hungry, too. But I don´t know what to cook

Click to collapse



Same here. Hungry. But dont want to cook


----------



## predicted (Jul 11, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Same here. Hungry. But dont want to cook

Click to collapse



What about to order something?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

predicted said:


> What about to order something?

Click to collapse



Not really in a mood to spend much. Umm, i think ill wait till dinner. Its 5:12pm already.


----------



## redj12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Digitalism - So totally good. 
And it's really totally good ! 

Envoyé depuis mon Galaxy Nexus


----------



## micmor_ (Jul 11, 2013)

Playing BF3


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Jul 11, 2013)

Taking a giant deuce in the bosses executive bathroom at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Watching india vs sl final

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Watching india vs sl final
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



me too


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Boring cricket 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Boring cricket
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Depends lol 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

I love nfs


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> I love nfs

Click to collapse



Unable to see screenshot 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Unable to see screenshot
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 11, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> View attachment 2109371

Click to collapse



Good going lol 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## predicted (Jul 11, 2013)

Watching American Dad

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting ready for bed.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Just woke up 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 12, 2013)

Right now I am using my microphone to make words and it is pretty cool and so that's why I'm going to just start talking really goodly yeah so um basically I have been um doing some stuff like working on a drum app no not a drum app app an app that goes to my Android operating system. Also I have been working on my game so yeah that's about it hopefully I filled a good big paragraph for y'all to read because you really need to read this and its very important if you did not read this I would probably be very mad but maybe not because like stuff happens you know and like the microphone that I'm using right now is like you know making me type stuff

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 12, 2013)

Listening to the thunder and rain

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## phownage (Jul 12, 2013)

i am shaking my left leg, typing, while simultaneously thinking of fried chicken and pizza. And thinking about hot women I want to seduce this weekend and whether or not im going to drink. ahahahahahahah


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Jul 12, 2013)

watching Rain

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Sucking my college wifi bandwidth 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Sucking my college wifi bandwidth
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



LOL me too :highfive:

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> LOL me too :highfive:
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse





* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## TheArc (Jul 12, 2013)

Trying to rest but I can't, got my* tonsils removed and my nose and breathing issue fixed, the pain is unbearable. Might take some morphine 

Sent from the future.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



I do that everyday
Damn vacations 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting ready for a party. Well I should be doing that. But I'm not. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## MBQ_ (Jul 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Listenin to @MBQ_ 's album
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



YES.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Getting ready for a party. Well I should be doing that. But I'm not.
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



I guess that stops the future hangover you would of had.
I know you and partys. Theres always a hangover :thumbup::beer:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 12, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> YES.

Click to collapse



sounds gr8 man! keep it up 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 12, 2013)

In Cvs waiting to pick up my mom's prescription 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## MBQ_ (Jul 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> sounds gr8 man! keep it up
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Thanks man. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Spending my bonus check


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Viewing and posting 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gastonw (Jul 12, 2013)

Runnin' outta smokes




Sent from...this is not even my S2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 12, 2013)

Studying physics. ._. 

via Nexus⁴


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

Watching CID


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 12, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Watching CID

Click to collapse



Blood bath episode

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Watching CID

Click to collapse



Daya, break the door -_-"

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Vatsal (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Daya, break the door -_-"
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse




Fredi

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Fredi
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



CID will end after 100 years.. or may not 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> CID will end after 100 years.. or may not
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Cid is forever. Its not gonna end. It will start CID TV and then.. cid marathon


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 12, 2013)

Slimport HDMI adapter Bluetooth gamepad Sony Bravia TV and NFS Most Wanted. 

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 12, 2013)

Studying NETWORK THEORY 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I guess that stops the future hangover you would of had.
> I know you and partys. Theres always a hangover :thumbup::beer:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol actually first time in years I actually drank responsibly  Feels... Odd. And no hangover yippee! Still a great party. We REALLY liked my friend's jacuzzi with my girlfriend....  


Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## galaxys (Jul 12, 2013)

Watching boats on the lake.


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 12, 2013)

Watching a movie. And being annoyed by the fact that I kind find my charger to charge my N7. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just went to a fair...ill explain tomorrow. Im too tired now. See ya guys.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




ArmorD said:


> Lol actually first time in years I actually drank responsibly  Feels... Odd. And no hangover yippee! Still a great party. We REALLY liked my friend's jacuzzi with my girlfriend....
> 
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Yay! You deserve a virtual medal. 

0100101010111010101010101010101010111010101001010100101101010101010

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 12, 2013)

Reading this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just broke open a new bottle of jack. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm enjoying the cool breeze and enjoying a beer outside. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Being a toaster

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2013)

Listening to someone plotting world domination. :silly: 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Listening to someone plotting world domination. :silly:
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is it two of your mice named pinky and the brain???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Is it two of your mice named pinky and the brain???

Click to collapse



No, they're not called that.  (unless we count nicknames ) 

Actually it was my creepy fangirl neighbour. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> No, they're not called that.  (unless we count nicknames )
> 
> Actually it was my creepy fangirl neighbour.
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol ok 

Crazy fangirls... Steve jobs must be whispering in her ear

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 13, 2013)

Reedit circle jerking

sent from my :tank:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 13, 2013)

Getting ready for college 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 13, 2013)

Watching news


_______________________________________________
    ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Watching a movie.

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Watching Comedy Nights With Kapil


----------



## domini99 (Jul 13, 2013)

Theming my iphone


----------



## predicted (Jul 13, 2013)

Im lying in my bed, but I don't want to get up  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

I am thinking of ways to have a new gf

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## predicted (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sitting on the toilet  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 13, 2013)

predicted said:


> I'm sitting on the toilet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's been done so many times it isn't even funny anymore.  

As for what I'm doing, in laying in my bed being sad.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Draining my phone's battery 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Draining my phone's battery
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Opposite. Charging


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 13, 2013)

Chilling out in my tent after a brutal 19hr drive to italy. Currently awake since 9:30am yesterday. And i'm glad my '87 golf did the 1300km without issues! Lets hope driving back next week saturday goes aswell  

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just went to a fair...ill explain tomorrow. Im too tired now. See ya guys.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What an honour! Thank you Mr potaytoman! 

I'm watching America's Funniest Home Videos, what a crap tv show 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I'm watching America's Funniest Home Videos, what a crap tv show
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Why? I used to watch that a couple of years ago
Really hilarious xD

But ridiculousness is much better 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Star plus is ruining my life
So browsing xda 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Will_Xda (Jul 13, 2013)

Reading this thread and having a poo
The gonna be watching the rest of starwars
Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 13, 2013)

Drinking some juice & waiting for a friend 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 13, 2013)

Studying for a test

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2013)

Playing Crash bandicoot 3 :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Just hacked need for speed for loads of money and s points 

I have a buggati veyron at #9 mw list


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 13, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Just hacked need for speed for loads of money and s points
> 
> I have a buggati veyron at #9 mw list

Click to collapse



Nice 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ectoclive (Jul 13, 2013)

downloading sweetrome v9


----------



## septix (Jul 13, 2013)

Watching a bond movie

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Its too f'ing hot...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 13, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Just hacked need for speed for loads of money and s points
> 
> I have a buggati veyron at #9 mw list

Click to collapse



How did you do that? I want that to.  @szzlgupta

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> How did you do that? I want that to.  @szzlgupta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No warez! 
Lol

Modded apk?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> No warez!
> Lol
> 
> Modded apk?
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think NFS is on droids.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I dont think NFS is on droids.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nope
Shift
EDIT : *Hot Pursuit NOT* The Run "sorry"
Most wanted "new one" 

Available on the play store 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nope
> Shift
> The Run
> Most wanted "new one"
> ...

Click to collapse



Me thinks ill get it on my tab.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Me thinks ill get it on my tab.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What kind of tablet do you have, tater?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What kind of tablet do you have, tater?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Acer iconia tab A500

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Acer iconia tab A500
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Is it good? I've been saving up money for a new tablet. What are it's specs?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is it good? I've been saving up money for a new tablet. What are it's specs?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its an old tablet and its discontinued. You cant get it any more. But i will leave this here.

http://m.gsmarena.com/acer_iconia_tab_a500-3907.php

Its a great tab and can play the games i want and do whatever. And the best part is, it has a big screen! (Thats a plus to me)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

NFS MW is a nice game. Anyone have tab 2 here?

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 14, 2013)

Rooting my S4 lte ready 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## killersloth (Jul 14, 2013)

Waiting for my turn in pool...
Might've drank too much to make my next shot anyways though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Thinking what should I do 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 14, 2013)

Having hard time on how to change the battery icon in statusbar greper 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Having hard time on how to change the battery icon in statusbar greper
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8

Click to collapse



use xposed framework

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## wojtasik6 (Jul 14, 2013)

Testing new SJB v 3.0 and enjoying the first firmware change on my neo V  since ICS oryg


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Downloading video from YouTube

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 14, 2013)

Just flashed slim rom. Getting my apps set back up now 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 14, 2013)

Finally got my S2 fixed. Man I've missed my big boy after using iPhone 4 for two months! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Finally got my S2 fixed. Man I've missed my big boy after using iPhone 4 for two months!
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I can has the iPhone 4? My Desire X is kinda... 


Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I can has the iPhone 4? My Desire X is kinda... View attachment 2116166
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Looking good haha. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I can has the iPhone 4? My Desire X is kinda... View attachment 2116166
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



umm ooommm nice design

anyway how'd that even happen?  

Sent from my Katana


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> umm ooommm nice design
> 
> anyway how'd that even happen?
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Went to get out of the car with phone in my lap. Just look at the metal 

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Looking good haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, with very sexy green lines across the screen

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## domini99 (Jul 14, 2013)

im flashing iOs 6.1.3 back to my iPhone 4.
I flashed iOs 7 Beta 3, its very cool but soo slow.
Its definitely not optimized yet.
Every app takes about 5 seconds to load, and some apps even crash.

Unfortunately, this makes me flash iOs 6.1.3 again. I wan't my no-lag back!


----------



## septix (Jul 14, 2013)

Taking a huge dump. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> im flashing iOs 6.1.3 back to my iPhone 4.
> I flashed iOs 7 Beta 3, its very cool but soo slow.
> Its definitely not optimized yet.
> Every app takes about 5 seconds to load, and some apps even crash.
> ...

Click to collapse



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Because my wifi got dropped, iTunes couldn't connect to the servers and locked my iphone, now it doesn't boot up and goes into recovery mode, now i have to erase my iphone and fully reflash iOs


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> Because my wifi got dropped, iTunes couldn't connect to the servers and locked my iphone, now it doesn't boot up and goes into recovery mode, now i have to erase my iphone and fully reflash iOs

Click to collapse



Just not going to say anything 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Downloading moderna comabt 3

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just not going to say anything
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



yeah i know. Apple's security sh!t poop...
well however i made a... how i call it: nios. (nandroid but then for iphone )
so i am now reflashing ios 6, and then going to restore that backup, probably going to take a hour to restore all my apps. since ios apps are huge
(facebook = 60mb)


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I can has the iPhone 4? My Desire X is kinda... View attachment 2116166
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Lol do you actually use it 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Lol do you actually use it
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Like hell I do. It's my only phone. Hunting for a cheap phone with whatsapp, checking out the dutch eBay.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Like hell I do. It's my only phone. Hunting for a cheap phone with whatsapp, checking out the dutch eBay.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dutch eBay lol


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Dutch eBay lol

Click to collapse



Lol yeah Marktplace xD

Sent from my Desire'd X, now with cracked LCD :'(


----------



## TravisAntonio (Jul 14, 2013)

Right now I'm drinking water while I take air and do things with my foot.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Listening to a bit of Axel F

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 14, 2013)

Watching Top Gear S20e03 (new ep, on BBC2). 

Did they _really_ just mention _fanfiction?_  That was a bit disturbing...  And now it's going to take me a full three days to get _that_ image out of my head


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just came back from my grandparents. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Watching Top Gear S20e03 (new ep, on BBC2).
> 
> Did they _really_ just mention _fanfiction?_  That was a bit disturbing...  And now it's going to take me a full three days to get _that_ image out of my head

Click to collapse



I need to watch that.
Just to watch it AND see what you're talking about.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I need to watch that.
> Just to watch it AND see what you're talking about.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, you need to watch it 

Also, since you don't know what i'm on about anyway; Mark Gatiss in an inflatable skirt? I would pay good money to watch that! :laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Yes, you need to watch it
> 
> Also, since you don't know what i'm on about anyway; Mark Gatiss in an inflatable skirt? I would pay good money to watch that! :laugh:

Click to collapse



???...Y U NO WORK BBC IPLAYER???
...give me a sec to catch up with the conversation...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ???...Y U NO WORK BBC IPLAYER???
> ...give me a sec to catch up with the conversation...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It's been quite a bit more than 1 second...  Caught up yet? 

I've even already finished downloading it from... well. Y'know.


----------



## predicted (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm testing the free app chimpact from the Amazon appstore 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flahvioo (Jul 14, 2013)

*Searching about a store*

*I'm searching about this store: hotmid.com*


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> It's been quite a bit more than 1 second...  Caught up yet?
> 
> I've even already finished downloading it from... well. Y'know.

Click to collapse



My internet hates me... 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

Going bed...why am i cursed the curse of le ded interwebz???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 15, 2013)

iPhone=iSuck at Android

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stealth Booter (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sitting here watching TV wondering if I should grab some ice cream...

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## gastonw (Jul 15, 2013)

"Don't be an iDiot"

?

Sent from...this is not even my S2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> My internet hates me...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Might be an international issue,  my internet wasn't looking all that alive in the past few hours either. luckily I have a 5gb data package with t-mobile,  whats 600mb eh?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 15, 2013)

Downloaded 41GB in just 15 days more 16 days to go. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## bbrad (Jul 15, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloaded 41GB in just 15 days more 16 days to go.
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



I downloaded 4gb before... it took 2 months on att fastest DSl.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 15, 2013)

Im watching CID


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 15, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I downloaded 4gb before... it took 2 months on att fastest DSl.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only 4GB ?

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

Reading this


----------



## bbrad (Jul 15, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Only 4GB ?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes att DSL is incredibly slow and stalls out for 15-45 ever hour or so.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lookin at TWO Frat threads xD 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Working on my rockbox theme lookie http://themes.rockbox.org/index.php?themeid=1880&target=sansafuzeplus


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 15, 2013)

Checking out phone accessories on Amazon.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Might be an international issue,  my internet wasn't looking all that alive in the past few hours either. luckily I have a 5gb data package with t-mobile,  whats 600mb eh?

Click to collapse



5gb?!??!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?! 
Im only on 7mb! And it suks...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jul 15, 2013)

Trying to not die from this awful heat.  It's 42° Celsius (107° F) here. I need a beer!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## heyzetaa (Jul 15, 2013)

Checking forums before sleep and waiting for zombie Apocalypse 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 15, 2013)

NaldoTech said:


> Trying to not die from this awful heat.  It's 42° Celsius (107° F) here. I need a beer!View attachment 2117551
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Holy son of a biatch where do you live? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## TheArc (Jul 15, 2013)

NaldoTech said:


> Trying to not die from this awful heat.  It's 42° Celsius (107° F) here. I need a beer!View attachment 2117551
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can barely handle 26.. 
You superhuman...

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 15, 2013)

krishneelg3 said:


> I can barely handle 26..
> You superhuman...
> 
> Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.

Click to collapse



Its 35°C here in India. @ 4PM.


----------



## predicted (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sitting in a geography lesson, and it's so boring :/

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Jul 15, 2013)

Currently playing DOTA 2, and just getting monster kill with triple kill. I'm using Drow Ranger.

Fire Burning Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk HD


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 15, 2013)

Playin' with my  Galaxy Pocket 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 15, 2013)

Searching for some good cdma phone.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 15, 2013)

Locking my location


_______________________________________________
    ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## Alessandro.Mittino (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I'm working ( browsing XDA Forum) , I'm a system administrator :laugh:


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 5gb?!??!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> Im only on 7mb! And it suks...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yep, 5GB @ 14.4Mbps. 

Not exactly ideal downloading speeds (as I'm used to 60Mbps on Wifi), but it'll do in an emergency.


----------



## bennyboy78 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Yep, 5GB @ 14.4Mbps.
> 
> Not exactly ideal downloading speeds (as I'm used to 60Mbps on Wifi), but it'll do in an emergency.

Click to collapse



I only get 12Mbps on wifi 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Yep, 5GB @ 14.4Mbps.
> 
> Not exactly ideal downloading speeds (as I'm used to 60Mbps on Wifi), but it'll do in an emergency.

Click to collapse



I only get 3Mb/s :banghead:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Aye, I don't even have wifi...

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 15, 2013)

bennyboy78 said:


> I only get 12Mbps on wifi
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, if you don't download lots of stuff that's more than adequate. If you pull in about 50-100GB a day, not really 



gmaster1 said:


> I only get 3Mb/s :banghead:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ouch... That's not an awful lot; I don't think you can even game online on that.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Well, if you don't download lots of stuff that's more than adequate. If you pull in about 50-100GB a day, not really
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch... That's not an awful lot; I don't think you can even game online on that.

Click to collapse



I can actualy. My ping is actualy quite good (for some reason). Good enough to play without laag.
But when it comes to downloads, it takes too long for a small file. And uploads are instant...

Please tell me how that works?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I can actualy. My ping is actualy quite good (for some reason). Good enough to play without laag.
> But when it comes to downloads, it takes too long for a small file. And uploads are instant...
> 
> Please tell me how that works?
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than my previous connection... I paid for 20Mbps download and 8Mbps upload. I got 8Mbps down and 0.08Mbps up.... It took ages just to send an email.  I couldn't even begin to count the ammount of times I got booted from a server for high ping. 

Well, I do suppose the ping does depend on where the server is located. I'm fairly sure you'd get at least 200 ping to New York


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Better than my previous connection... I paid for 20Mbps download and 8Mbps upload. I got 8Mbps down and 0.08Mbps up.... It took ages just to send an email.  I couldn't even begin to count the ammount of times I got booted from a server for high ping.
> 
> Well, I do suppose the ping does depend on where the server is located. I'm fairly sure you'd get at least 200 ping to New York

Click to collapse



I always go on american servers (so i can actualy understand people) and always get good ping...but why do i get good ping and upload but crap download speeds???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

F*CK YOU WINDOWS 8!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I always go on american servers (so i can actualy understand people) and always get good ping...but why do i get good ping and upload but crap download speeds???
> 
> [/COLOR]F*CK YOU WINDOWS 8!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol, now there's a familiar sight: someone cursing Windows 8 

That's really weird.  '

I do so love my new internet... 

15-7-2013 17:14:49 *Importing NZB File
15-7-2013 17:15:40  *Finished Download.

350MB...  (Continuum S2e10)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

...well f*ck me...windows 8 has given me a BSOD every startup...its just the same 'bad update' error everytime...now i have to f*kn install this piece of sh*t again...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...well f*ck me...windows 8 has given me a BSOD every startup...its just the same 'bad update' error everytime...now i have to f*kn install this piece of sh*t again...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



User error

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

bbrad said:


> User error
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



? I (the user) did nothing but let it update.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Thrown out of the room, it's 11:42 pm here, because I don't leave me phone & sleep, browsing xda in balcony :banghead:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jul 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Holy son of a biatch where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I live in Paris but I am in Dubai.  I wanna go to the South Pole:beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jul 15, 2013)

NaldoTech said:


> I live in Paris but I am in Dubai.  I wanna go to the South Pole:beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And I was wondering why it's that hot 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 15, 2013)

I live in Antarctica 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

Downloading game


----------



## Fzee (Jul 16, 2013)

Downloading GTA vc

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Jul 16, 2013)

Awake at 1:30am and bored af.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 16, 2013)

Visiting my baby cousin in hospital

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## jfriend33 (Jul 16, 2013)

Eating happy meal, for portion control. Driving sister-in-law to dentist to have teeth pulled. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Visiting my baby cousin in hospital
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Aww.  Baby's are always so cute.  Except when their crying which is like half the time xd.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jul 16, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Aww.  Baby's are always so cute.  Except when their crying which is like half the time xd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



If your baby is crying half of the time your doing something wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 16, 2013)

I am thinking to do something, but what I don't know 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 16, 2013)

bbrad said:


> If your baby is crying half of the time your doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dont have a baby.  I'm just 17 (even though that doesn't rule it out these days) but the baby's I see do cry quite a lot. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 16, 2013)

Installing launchers on my phone to see which one I can show off to my friend when he shows off his Galaxy S4 to me.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 16, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Aww.  Baby's are always so cute.  Except when their crying which is like half the time xd.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eh, she's only two days old. She sleeps all day.


bbrad said:


> If your baby is crying half of the time your doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep...


lars1216 said:


> I dont have a baby.  I'm just 17 (even though that doesn't rule it out these days) but the baby's I see do cry quite a lot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love the way you say: 'doesn't rule that out' XD


Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## kameleongt (Jul 16, 2013)

Sitting back at work surfing xdaand looking for a replacement phone on craigslist

Sent from my RAZR HD


----------



## predicted (Jul 16, 2013)

Watching "Two and a Half man" 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Eh, she's only two days old. She sleeps all day.
> 
> Yep...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it's true that it doesn't rule it out anymore isn't it? Unfortunately today's society is ****ed up sometimes..... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Well it's true that it doesn't rule it out anymore isn't it? Unfortunately today's society is ****ed up sometimes.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im living in that society...im pretty much part of it...i have to put up with the idiots of tomorrow, today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## riverfr20012 (Jul 17, 2013)

Watching America got talent 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 17, 2013)

Watching CID


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 17, 2013)

Just woke up 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## DertyJoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Horror flicks all night long


----------



## shravbits (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently, I'm running out of RAM :damn it:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## EzSqueezeCheese (Jul 17, 2013)

shravbits said:


> Currently, I'm running out of RAM :damn it:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using xda app-developers app


----------



## choochcaleb (Jul 17, 2013)

Trying to learn about custom ROMs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CNexus (Jul 17, 2013)

Trying to port Sense 4

Sent from my S3 on Sense 5 (you jelly?)


----------



## pharmdeon (Jul 17, 2013)

Reading the forums, looking up ink effect and reading up on various times and kernals

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 17, 2013)

Just sitting to study in a few minutes :|


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

But still online. After 17 minutes 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 17, 2013)

It turn online whenever i turn my phone wifi on. :/ and i left it on 

Yeah, im now online coz i got bored of studying.


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 17, 2013)

Surf on the internet, facebook, twitter and browse in xda developers


----------



## stormNWS (Jul 17, 2013)

Trying to complete "10 Post" Quest


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

Thinking whether report this^^^^^^
Or not

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

stormNWS said:


> Trying to complete "10 Post" Quest

Click to collapse



Nope m8 don't do that  

Read this 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298

Sent from my Katana

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Thinking whether report this^^^^^^
> Or not
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



DOOOOOEEEEEETTTT!!!!

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

stormNWS said:


> Trying to complete "10 Post" Quest

Click to collapse









Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOL i'm gonna use this

Thanks ! XD XD

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> LOLOLOLOL i'm gonna use this
> 
> Thanks ! XD XD
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



You are welcome 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## stormNWS (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



I've already done something useful! 
And now i need a thread for this.


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> LOLOLOLOL i'm gonna use this
> 
> Thanks ! XD XD
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Make your own jokes mason. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jalaazul (Jul 17, 2013)

Playin' wit' my new phone, which is probably a grand daddy to y'all.  
Trying to decide if I want to root it. I keep my phones stock, though....minus bloat. 

Oh, I'm also watching my neighbor's brother drool over me. (Yes, I'm a woman!)

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

jalaazul said:


> Playin' wit' my new phone, which is probably a grand daddy to y'all.
> Trying to decide if I want to root it. I keep my phones stock, though....minus bloat.
> 
> Oh, I'm also watching my neighbor's brother drool over me. (Yes, I'm a woman!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Ditch the sense and replace with something less laggy. Also pics? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ditch the sense and replace with something less laggy. Also pics?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Meh
Sense 5 is very light
So it won't make a difference

BTW
Why not MoDaCo switch  (dunno if it's out or not)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Meh
> Sense 5 is very light
> So it won't make a difference
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is sense 5 on the one? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## jalaazul (Jul 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ditch the sense and replace with something less laggy. Also pics?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



 ASOP Roms are having issues, aren't they? Pics are still on my profile page, I think. Those are my natural assets in my avatar...smart, techie, all natural chick. 
I'm infamous, here. LMMFAO!

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Is sense 5 on the one?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Yes
And it's coming to the one X/X+ AFAIK (surely it won't get to the one s. No ported sense 5 for me :'( )

And it's really really light (no 3D effects and nonsense like that)

Plus it's not heavily bloated


Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## domini99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Had a bbq party yesterday.
My dad bbq'ed.
He is sworlds most professional bbq'er



Ahum...


Sent from le Phone de i
_iPhone autocorrection is totally useless_


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

jalaazul said:


> ASOP Roms are having issues, aren't they? Pics are still on my profile page, I think. Those are my natural assets in my avatar...smart, techie, all natural chick.
> I'm infamous, here. LMMFAO!
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Isn't slim in the one? 

Im on the app so your 'assets' are too small 


_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## jalaazul (Jul 17, 2013)

Ha! Double D's and the back aches to prove it. Never been called small in that department! 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

jalaazul said:


> ASOP Roms are having issues, aren't they? Pics are still on my profile page, I think. Those are my natural assets in my avatar...smart, techie, all natural chick.
> I'm infamous, here. LMMFAO!
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not as far as I know
Vanilla root box is good
Also the Rom from the Google edition One 

But the MoDaCo switch rules them all (you can have both sense and AOSP)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## jalaazul (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Not as far as I know
> Vanilla root box is good
> Also the Rom from the Google edition One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! I will definitely check those out. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

jalaazul said:


> Thank you! I will definitely check those out.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Also RENOVATE is a really nice theme'd sense Rom 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## jalaazul (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Also RENOVATE is a really nice theme'd sense Rom
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



Cool. :thumbup: Good looking out, I appreciate ya!

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

jalaazul said:


> Ha! Double D's and the back aches to prove it. Never been called small in that department!
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd like to weigh up the odds one day . 


_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

jalaazul said:


> Cool. :thumbup: Good looking out, I appreciate ya!
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Welcome 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 17, 2013)

I wanna continue watching a movie but I'm too busy chatting. Leave me alone people! Been way too social for a day already without Facebook... 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Listening to a bit of elvis...im only 13...and i like his stuff...and he wasnt even around when i was born...

Who says the younger generation has been wasted?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Listening to a bit of elvis...im only 13...and i like his stuff...and he wasnt even around when i was born...
> 
> Who says the younger generation has been wasted?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ur 13? HAH I'M OLDER I'M 14 >=D
Problem potayto?


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ur 13? HAH I'M OLDER I'M 14 >=D
> Problem potayto?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



D:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

I have my 7 week holiday in 2 days...i can finaly get a break from school.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Btw @gmaster1 since when do you have wifi on the moon or wherever you where moving to?


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Btw @gmaster1 since when do you have wifi on the moon or wherever you where moving to?
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> _That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_

Click to collapse



Domini when can u send me the Galagxy Mini? They're coming to pick up the Desire X tomorrow 

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## septix (Jul 18, 2013)

Watching Suits, season two. 
And editing my home screen 






Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## xykosomatik (Jul 18, 2013)

ThrowBackThursday stuff....

Tapatalked via Galaxy S4 on Smart LTE


----------



## septix (Jul 18, 2013)

Still watching Suits  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## imilleson (Jul 18, 2013)

Updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## septix (Jul 18, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Btw @gmaster1 since when do you have wifi on the moon or wherever you where moving to?
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> _That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_

Click to collapse



Thats easy! I live on le moon. I just find a tv satilite, rewire it to pick up internet signals and BAM! Maxed out internet speeds as i did point it at the broadband company themselves.. .... ..... ..... .. mlnhfkeidodbdid ei did sid dshsod sidksbdoeid ? (That was martian)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats easy! I live on le moon. I just find a tv satilite, rewire it to pick up internet signals and BAM! Maxed out internet speeds as i did point it at the broadband company themselves.. .... ..... ..... .. mlnhfkeidodbdid ei did sid dshsod sidksbdoeid ? (That was martian)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



they have london on the moon?   
and martians too?  

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 18, 2013)

Watching FAF 6

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## m.yazdi (Jul 18, 2013)

try to send 10 post to able to post in developers forum


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

m.yazdi said:


> try to send 10 post to able to post in developers forum

Click to collapse



You came to wrong neighborhood 

See this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43677370 
Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 18, 2013)

m.yazdi said:


> try to send 10 post to able to post in developers forum

Click to collapse


*REPORTED  *

------------

playing fifa 12 on sammy galaxy tab 2 

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




Razor! said:


> Watching FAF 6
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



fast five was alot better than FF6 ! :/


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 18, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> *REPORTED  *
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, 5 was awesome. 6 has nothing to do with F&F anymore. I hate how Han and his GF died at the end, but then again, Han died before, so maybe he'll come back

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> they have london on the moon?
> and martians too?
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Yup! Its like a mini las vagas!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 18, 2013)

Soap opera reruns

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## choochcaleb (Jul 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Had a bbq party yesterday.
> My dad bbq'ed.
> He is sworlds most professional bbq'er
> View attachment 2122960
> ...

Click to collapse



But you're not the "sworlds" greatest speller 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 18, 2013)

Watching Despicable Me 2 

Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 18, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Watching Despicable Me 2
> 
> Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.

Click to collapse



Oh god that is a really gr8 movie

Enjoy it  

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

Watched review of 18 phones in 30 minutes, just now

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 18, 2013)

Watching Desperate Housewives

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## thalada (Jul 18, 2013)

Listening to EM!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbrad (Jul 18, 2013)

Dealing with some dicks who think if you don't say you're or your correct your a retard and a newbie.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 18, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Dealing with some dicks who think if you don't say you're or your correct *you're * a retard and a newbie.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ftfy.  It doesn't mean you're a newbie or retarded, it means you're uneducated

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## bbrad (Jul 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ftfy.  It doesn't mean you're a newbie or retarded, it means you're uneducated
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



A and b honor roll all through school uhh thank ya also I was praised for my essays and had many of them put in the paper um yes thank ya.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 18, 2013)

bbrad said:


> A and b honor roll all through school uhh thank ya also I was praised for my essays and had many of them put in the paper um yes thank ya.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then you should know the difference between your and you're 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## bbrad (Jul 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Then you should know the difference between your and you're
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Let's just give it up okay? I always get confused with them I'm tired of fussing I feel bad end of story make fun of me if you wish I'm just going to ignore it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 18, 2013)

Just finished playing with the latest addition to the household.  Nexus 7 man I love the tablet size! Just wish I had my own now. Joint thing really at the moment...

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 18, 2013)

Getting ready to go to bed.

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## nidpancho (Jul 18, 2013)

watching a play-through of the last of us and writing this reply whilst checking my phone for a new text.


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 19, 2013)

Being pissed at the heath.  It's 2AM and I can't sleep.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 19, 2013)

Playing with my phone 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## predicted (Jul 19, 2013)

Preparing myself for school

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Jul 19, 2013)

Bond on Blu-ray. Seen 4 movies in a row so far 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## rafaelcantarela (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm trying to reach 10 posts to be able to post on temasek's rom thread! \o/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 19, 2013)

rafaelcantarela said:


> I'm trying to reach 10 posts to be able to post on temasek's rom thread! \o/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Dafuq? Read the rules man


----------



## rafaelcantarela (Jul 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Dafuq? Read the rules man

Click to collapse



Sorry man, I thought it was appropriate for this topic, the title says "What are you doing right now!" 
At least I was honest! 

But I'm also searching about UV with Stweaks! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 19, 2013)

rafaelcantarela said:


> Sorry man, I thought it was appropriate for this topic, the title says "What are you doing right now!"
> At least I was honest!
> 
> But I'm also searching about UV with Stweaks!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

Here 
easiest guide on how to reach ten posts


----------



## rafaelcantarela (Jul 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hehe
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! 

I started to post today, but I'm around 2 months reading temasek's thread and using his rom in my i9300... Sometimes I'd like to post something there but I remembered that I didn't post 10 times!

So, I decided to start posting, but I recognize I started the wrong way. Sorry again! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Manifesting my new reality

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 19, 2013)

Having my Astral Projection 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 19, 2013)

tweeting  @szzlgupta


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 19, 2013)

Recording music to minidisc.


_______________________________________________
     ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## domini99 (Jul 19, 2013)

choochcaleb said:


> But you're not the "sworlds" greatest speller
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Go, go type on iphone keyboard and enjoy the amount off typos you will make!


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Btw i'm back from camping


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## Will_Xda (Jul 19, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Having my Astral Projection
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8

Click to collapse



:what: How do you even do that ?

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## friedrich420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just served my first cooked ROM 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369922

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 19, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> Just finished playing with the latest addition to the household.  Nexus 7 man I love the tablet size! Just wish I had my own now. Joint thing really at the moment...
> 
> Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom

Click to collapse



This!! Best size for games

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Go, go type on iphone keyboard and enjoy the amount off typos you will make!
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh...uhm...who are you again?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DutchCrownNL (Jul 19, 2013)

Enjoying the lovely weather here in Amsterdam..
And offcourse looking on XDA for roms for my phone


----------



## druidt (Jul 19, 2013)

*talent yminuen*

I'm at work right now - waiting for a test report to end to check if the results match the expected values.
And retyping the caption endless times ...


----------



## bbrad (Jul 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Go, go type on iphone keyboard and enjoy the amount off typos you will make!
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> ...

Click to collapse



Simple don't hold a iPhone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Jul 19, 2013)

Listening to THIS, Playing it really loud. Mu sofa moves due to the subwoofer. So, turn up the bass and enjoy


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 19, 2013)

Watching Sonpari.

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## TechRejectz (Jul 19, 2013)

Playing some Call of Duty on xbox

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 19, 2013)

TechRejectz said:


> Playing some Call of Duty on xbox
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which one?


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## septix (Jul 19, 2013)

Managed to delete my backup after I wiped my phone... So I'm putting a new rom on the SD card (mounted in recovery) and it takes forever... 
Gonna be fun to start from scratch... NOT


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Internets f'in up...forced to use crappy 3G...i only have a 100 MB limit...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Internets f'in up...forced to use crappy 3G...i only have a 100 MB limit...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



100mb? That's low man lol I would use 5gb in about a hour if I had a limit haha.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> 100mb? That's low man lol I would use 5gb in about a hour if I had a limit haha.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I use 500mb limit.
And its still enough for tapatalk.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## septix (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking for a hotfile premium account to borrow. anyone? I would be your slave for a week.


----------



## TheArc (Jul 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I use 500mb limit.
> And its still enough for tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Most people are heavy internet users, in a day id use about 10fb max, unless when I'm not downloading sources.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, while waiting for the freaking firmware to download, I finished setting up my home cinema system.


















47" LG FullHD LED
HTPC: core i5, 8 gib ram, 12 TB HDD
Surround: Denon AVR-1906 / Cervin Wega front/center/back. Yamaha 8" Subwoofer.
Laptop: Samsung 9 series. Core i7, 8 gib ram, 256 gb SSD

My apartment is about 52 m2, so the sound is more than enough, ask my neighbors


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 20, 2013)

Just got done flashing the new update to my Slate 7. Battery life seems awesome so far, and performance a lot better. Guess HP is one of the few manufactures that provides active updates

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## EzSqueezeCheese (Jul 20, 2013)

On the hunt for stock recovery IMG for to make the cwm and Roms happen.

Sent from my HUAWEI H881C using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikenzb (Jul 20, 2013)

Trying to past time by replying to threads on this forum.


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 20, 2013)

septix said:


> Well, while waiting for the freaking firmware to download, I finished setting up my home cinema system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't your neighbors say to quiet down?

I have similar setup as yours but i always set the volume to the lowest when listening to loud music.:thumbdown:

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## septix (Jul 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Doesn't your neighbors say to quiet down?
> 
> I have similar setup as yours but i always set the volume to the lowest when listening to loud music.:thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They don't complain if I play during the day. And I never play that loud during the night. Unless I have a party. And that doesn't happen to often.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

I want to install a framework/ui mod to my tablet but WHICH ONE AAAARRGGG CHOICE IS SO BIG

Tab is running AOKP 4.2.2

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 20, 2013)

Drinking coffee and getting ready for a garage party. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 20, 2013)

Downloading Video from youtube 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I want to install a framework/ui mod to my tablet but WHICH ONE AAAARRGGG CHOICE IS SO BIG
> 
> Tab is running AOKP 4.2.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xposedframework. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking for sims 3 custom content


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 20, 2013)

Researching new NAS.  The synology ds213j seems the best so far in the €200 or less range. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## GuestD0701 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tweaking Faux's kernel app seeing just how snappy and fast I can get this baby to run. Bwhahaha!:what::sly:

jfltespr_GSIV_Google Edition_Faux kernel


----------



## kreatonn (Jul 20, 2013)

Listening One(Metallica)- COB cover

Sent from my ST23i using CM10| fxp 227 |


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 20, 2013)

watching "*Comedy Nights with Kapil*" <3 


Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

Playing the SpongeBob movie game on GameCube. It's pretty good for a movie game.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Playing the SpongeBob movie game on GameCube. It's pretty good for a movie game.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See?! i told you so
you should also check out spongebob bfbb too. Its way better than movie game.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 20, 2013)

Watching TVF videos

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> See?! i told you so
> you should also check out spongebob bfbb too. Its way better than movie game.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've played Battle For Bikini Bottom and I disagree...I guess it's a matter of opinion.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, even apple agrees!



Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wow, even apple agrees!
> View attachment 2130937
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolololol!

Also...DOMINI!!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!! *hugs*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lolololol!
> 
> Also...DOMINI!!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!! *hugs*
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I told 3 weeks ago that i had camping holiday, i posted yesterday i whas back 
How ur doing?





I did this to my iphone:

And now have this cool transparent statusbar:

And this lockscreen:




Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## bbrad (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I told 3 weeks ago that i had camping holiday, i posted yesterday i whas back
> How ur doing?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That status bar is beast I admit lol. BUT Y U HAVE IPHONE.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I told 3 weeks ago that i had camping holiday, i posted yesterday i whas back
> How ur doing?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good...I just got back from summer camp yesterday...what a coincidence!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good...I just got back from summer camp yesterday...what a coincidence!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha how whas it?
My camping holiday whas peacefull 
I changed my sig, so people will stop asking :banghead:



Sent from le Phone de i
_I am using an iPhone coz my Xperia broke and i want so save up money for a nexus 4_


----------



## bbrad (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Haha how whas it?
> My camping holiday whas peacefull
> I changed my sig, so people will stop asking :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Haha how whas it?
> My camping holiday whas peacefull
> I changed my sig, so people will stop asking :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine was the opposite of peaceful...it was crazy, loud and messy. But it was fun! :thumbup:

Also, epic looking tweaks u got on dat iPhone!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ekeixdurden (Jul 20, 2013)

Watching despicable me :good:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thx! I now also installed gestures. Swipe down-up for multitasking, and 2finger swipe left/right to scroll between apps


Sent from le Phone de i
_I am using an iPhone coz my Xperia broke and i want so save up money for a nexus 4_


----------



## bbrad (Jul 20, 2013)

ekeixdurden said:


> Watching despicable me :good:

Click to collapse



Reported for spamming. You will have to redo your 10 posts probably.  EDIT: wow nvm sorry tapatalk just showed you posting that's 3 times lol refreshed and.its back to normal. Good thing I didnt report you yet.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thx! I now also installed gestures. Swipe down-up for multitasking, and 2finger swipe left/right to scroll between apps
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> _I am using an iPhone coz my Xperia broke and i want so save up money for a nexus 4_

Click to collapse



Lockscreen is the best.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## br54 (Jul 20, 2013)

Waxing my car 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jmindset (Jul 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> Sent from le Phone de i
> _That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_

Click to collapse



Honestly does it truly matter? 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droyyd (Jul 20, 2013)

Doing laundry and listening to Pink Floyd via Spotify  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Jul 21, 2013)

Watching season 2 ep1 of "The News Room"

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've played Battle For Bikini Bottom and I disagree...I guess it's a matter of opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Scratch that. I've played the PC version of BFBB. I had no idea it was completely different from the console versions.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking something to download


_______________________________________________
     ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## pharmdeon (Jul 21, 2013)

Just downloaded a new kernel

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oky.rasta (Jul 21, 2013)

my phone stuck after flashing script.... and now do restore.......


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Its amazing how long i take to wake up in the holiday...2pm! And thats pretty much every holliday.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

Up at 5am today, my daughter likes waking up early to play

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its amazing how long i take to wake up in the holiday...2pm! And thats pretty much every holliday.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Same 'problem'  here.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

Just downloaded a new theme for my touchwiz stock firmware 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## bbrad (Jul 21, 2013)

Been up All not porting miui v5 to the Samsung fascinate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

2:42...im still pretty much asleep...in bed...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------

2:50...IM AWAKE!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Food........food......food.......







Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Food........food......food.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's one big pile of food.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 21, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> That's one big pile of food.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1 wtf


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> +1 wtf

Click to collapse



-1 thats nothing compared to my food! And im still not fat!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> That's one big pile of food.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse







Seraz007 said:


> +1 wtf

Click to collapse



It is called "Kuih sempit/keropok".

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## exb0 (Jul 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> It is called "Kuih sempit/keropok".
> 
> Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket

Click to collapse



What buka puasa party are you having? Tak ajak..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Food........food......food.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you selling them


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

Are you having grocery shop ? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

^ That


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

Just arranging my books.


----------



## septix (Jul 21, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jul 21, 2013)

septix said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Day fuq MY EYYYYES

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

septix said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Srsly that's just disgusting. What's wrong with you?

Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<


----------



## septix (Jul 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Srsly that's just disgusting. What's wrong with you?
> 
> Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<

Click to collapse



It's a pic of my legs. Nothing else. And a lot of things is wrong with me. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 21, 2013)

septix said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse








_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

septix said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you take a photo of yourself taking a dump?????!?!?!?!?!? 
WHY!?!??!?!(!>?!?!-!7#;£[email protected]/3;us He ar II zbs D sur a 7#/@:£9 zuBsurnzu8-!bab

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Did you take a photo of yourself taking a dump?????!?!?!?!?!?
> WHY!?!??!?!(!>?!?!-!7#;£[email protected]/3;us He ar II zbs D sur a 7#/@:£9 zuBsurnzu8-!bab
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes obviously

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## septix (Jul 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Did you take a photo of yourself taking a dump?????!?!?!?!?!?
> WHY!?!??!?!(!>?!?!-!7#;£[email protected]/3;us He ar II zbs D sur a 7#/@:£9 zuBsurnzu8-!bab
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Because I had the time. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jul 21, 2013)

septix said:


> Because I had the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because your messed up in the head.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Jul 21, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Because your messed up in the head.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. So? I bet you seen worse things before. Don't **** yourself due to a picture of legs. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## 1droidmod (Jul 21, 2013)

going to Chucky Cheese... weeeee

XT912 RaZR SpYdEr CDMA


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> going to Chucky Cheese... weeeee
> 
> XT912 RaZR SpYdEr CDMA

Click to collapse



Uh...how old are you? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 21, 2013)

Waiting for my food to come

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Playing around with my new tablet

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

OverThinking...why does death keep scaring me randomly? Im young and still have a long while to go but...im just over thinking bout it too much...why though? Why?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're  never to old for chucky cheese 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roy_nor (Jul 21, 2013)

Derping on my computer, Chinese gf at my side, herping on the internet to figure out how to root and install cwm on my LG880. Happy times.


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Jul 21, 2013)

On the toilet at work avoiding work because its Sunday and I have a migraine. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogie (Jul 21, 2013)

Not much 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## bbrad (Jul 21, 2013)

frogie said:


> Not much
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Spam 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Spam
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup...spam...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## septix (Jul 22, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Spam
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And your reply is? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jul 22, 2013)

septix said:


> And your reply is?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Reported

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Jul 22, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Reported
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is your reply reported? Why? 

I'm in bed, my girlfriend is sleeping on my left side. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> are you selling them

Click to collapse



No me but my aunt sell it at market in the city.






Razor! said:


> Are you having grocery shop ?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Same as above.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## napalmdroid (Jul 22, 2013)

thingking what i'm doing here.
@[email protected]

Sent from my Xperia J using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droyyd (Jul 22, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> That's one big pile of food.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's ready for the zombie apocalypse

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 22, 2013)

Droyyd said:


> He's ready for the zombie apocalypse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 22, 2013)

Downloading as much as I can from my college wifi 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 22, 2013)

Finding a good rom for my Galaxy Y 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## 1droidmod (Jul 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



34!! 2 girls, 6 & 7!!

XT912 RaZR SpYdEr CDMA


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jul 22, 2013)

oh god. A nap at 6pm turned into regret when I woke up at 1:40am. Time to study then >.>


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> 34!! 2 girls, 6 & 7!!
> 
> XT912 RaZR SpYdEr CDMA

Click to collapse



Oh 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMul.xt (Jul 22, 2013)

Working :/

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 22, 2013)

Repairing my old Nokia N95 8GB...

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## galaxys (Jul 22, 2013)

Watching it rain....


----------



## Rcslade124 (Jul 22, 2013)

Watching the rain. Making delicious Krispy Kreme Original Glaze doughnuts

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## uglywidgets (Jul 22, 2013)

Replacing the screen and digitizer in my daughters of evo 4g. She sat on it...again.

illusion rom w plasma kernel awesome sauce


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 22, 2013)

Sat on the floor watching "Escape From Colditz" and browsing XDA.

Sent from a Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 with XDA Premium!


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Preparing to flash my sisters galaxy mini 2 in a few days. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## tronnw (Jul 22, 2013)

Watching a Brandon Lee movie

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> OverThinking...why does death keep scaring me randomly? Im young and still have a long while to go but...im just over thinking bout it too much...why though? Why?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Its normals. Trust me I worry sometimes about death and how its inevitable and I feel lonely because of the mystery surrounding life and death. Sorry if I sound philosophical but every minute passed is a minute closer to death. Accepting it is what makes us stronger. Until then, rejoice for life is wonderful! Personally, technology and human innovation is what makes me want to wake up every morning. Its a driving force. And the desire to see what tomorrow brings makes life all that sweeter!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




tronnw said:


> Watching a Brandon Lee movie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rip brandon and bruce. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Its normals. Trust me I worry sometimes about death and how its inevitable and I feel lonely because of the mystery surrounding life and death. Sorry if I sound philosophical but every minute passed is a minute closer to death. Accepting it is what makes us stronger. Until then, rejoice for life is wonderful! Personally, technology and human innovation is what makes me want to wake up every morning. Its a driving force. And the desire to see what tomorrow brings makes life all that sweeter!
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was over it already until you posted that! 
Was that suppose to make me feel better or more scared???????

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jmindset (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I was over it already until you posted that!
> Was that suppose to make me feel better or more scared???????
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol my bad. I was trying to make you feel better! I know what you meant. We fear what we don't know. Its a perfectly normal human trait.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol my bad. I was trying to make you feel better! I know what you meant. We fear what we don't know. Its a perfectly normal human trait.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dont go sciency on me dude! Im in my bed hiding from it now!!!

(Lol maybe not...but you still didnt help 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jmindset (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Dont go sciency on me dude! Im in my bed hiding from it now!!!
> 
> (Lol maybe not...but you still didnt help
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol I tried my best

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Just woke up. Thinking whether I should go to college or not

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just woke up...im looking at weather...thunderstorms all day...meh...ill care when im actualy awake...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just woke up...im looking at weather...thunderstorms all day...meh...ill care when im actualy awake...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



here too :silly:


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rest at home today.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> here too :silly:

Click to collapse



Thunder in UK? Damn it, that means it's on its way to the Netherlands. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2013)

Just came from the girl's house. It was a good night. Gonna make a couple cups of coffee and watch some  TV. Then going back to her house lol

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 23, 2013)

Setting up my new NAS. (well actually, my dad's NAS but I'm setting it up ) 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## predicted (Jul 23, 2013)

I´m thinking about going in the swimming pool, but I´m not sure because I´m a bit lazy today


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Thunder in UK? Damn it, that means it's on its way to the Netherlands.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It dosnt look like it...it said 'thunder storms' since about midnight. And what do i see? I see a (almost) clear sky.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## pl4cid (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> It dosnt look like it...it said 'thunder storms' since about midnight. And what do i see? I see a (almost) clear sky.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



theres also a thunderstorm forecast for southern germany for tomorrow. but today its still hot as hell, 34°C :good:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> It dosnt look like it...it said 'thunder storms' since about midnight. And what do i see? I see a (almost) clear sky.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



clear here  

hope it rains
too hot


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 23, 2013)

I could use some rain to be honest. 30+ degrees celcius ain't funny anymore. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 23, 2013)

Going back to the best rom for me. Creed's v3.5 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

I am watching CID dubbed videos

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




lars1216 said:


> Thunder in UK? Damn it, that means it's on its way to the Netherlands.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thunderstorms in India too. Raining throughout the day

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 23, 2013)

Just woke up. Its 4pm 

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 23, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just woke up. Its 4pm
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



I woke up at 2pm.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lazy heads 

woke up at 6 am


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I woke up at 2pm.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I usually wake up around 2pm

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## bbrad (Jul 23, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I usually wake up around 2pm
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



That's just crazy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

Just now downloaded swift keyboard and it's awesome. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 23, 2013)

Overclocking another Pentium 4, this time a friend's 3.2Ghz HT.
This is really weird:
3.4ghz: won't boot at all, Starting Windows, then it turns off.
3.5ghz: BSOD
3.6ghz, boots to Welcome screen, takes more then 5 min to reach desktop, then freezes and crashes
3.6ghz: boots to desktop, but locks up every 30sec.
3.7ghz: boots to desktop and works pretty normal, stable enough to run a stability test, test runs for 10 min, then computer locks up.
3.8ghz: test ran OK, seems to function normal.
3.9ghz: freezes at Welcome screen

Weird PC 


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I woke up at 2pm.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



+1, of course I work nights, what's your excuse?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 23, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> +1, of course I work nights, what's your excuse?

Click to collapse



I sleep at 4 am 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 24, 2013)

Annoying the crap out of T-Mobile. 

Remember the s3 SDS fix that caused all those freezes? The ones that were fixed in the xxemb2 firmware? Tmobile nl is still on xxema2. And doesnt even aknowledge the problem,  nor know of newer updates. All 4 of them.  This is why you should never buy branded crap.... 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2013)

At gfs place.  Gonna head home cause I have to take care of friends dog. Yeah it's 4am. Good there's no traffic so I can drive a lil faster than normally 

Sent from my panda


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 24, 2013)

Listening to music and packing 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## septix (Jul 24, 2013)

Watching TV in bed

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Supersaiyan.IV (Jul 24, 2013)

Backed Ubuntu Edge with $860 while listening to Jazz, programming and drinking green tea.


----------



## septix (Jul 24, 2013)

Supersaiyan.IV said:


> Backed Ubuntu Edge with $860 while listening to Jazz, programming and drinking green tea.

Click to collapse



That's great man. That's a huge amount, and I think it's kinda lame that you (not you) have to pay 30$ extra for shipping if you don't live in the us/UK... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Watching miscellaneous YouTube videos on my tablet

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> +1, of course I work nights, what's your excuse?

Click to collapse



My excuse...uhm...i was up...doing...doing stuff that...THERE WAS A BOMB IN THE HOUSE!...did that work?...I WAS TRYING TO DISARM IT ALL NIGHT!...still no? 

Fine...its my holidays and i cant be bothered to do stuff...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Browsing through my hard drive that i already have for years, this hard drive travelled from computer to computer to computer to computer... Its a 500gb western digital.

In one of my oldest backups, i found amazing things! A very old Minecraft server that i made once in minecraft 1.0.1, some very old pictures from 2007, 
Damn! This is a goldmine of files and things i once used a lot!


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 24, 2013)

Yawning ~.~


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Yawning ~.~

Click to collapse



thinking deeply into my computer...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## baran0119 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm trying to make a mod


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 24, 2013)

baran0119 said:


> I'm trying to make a mod

Click to collapse



You don't make them  they appear when summoned  like @M_T_M 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You don't make them  they appear when summoned  like @M_T_M
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Or me!...
...
...IM A REAL BOY!...
...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

I think i need a new theme now. The poatyto was a good one and still lives on but i think i need something more...normal...

Anyone agree/disagree and have any themes for moi?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

I think i need a new theme now. The poatyto was a good one and still lives on but i think i need something more...normal...

Anyone agree/disagree and have any themes for moi?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

I think i need a new theme now. The poatyto was a good one and still lives on but i think i need something more...normal...

Anyone agree/disagree and have any themes for moi?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Huh? Whats with the reposts?...
I guess thats tapatalk for you...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You don't make them  they appear when summoned  like  @M_T_M
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
@M_T_M I SUMMON YOU TO DANCE.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2013)

Setting up my entertainment room. Media stuff and amplifiers are ok but I need a couple of meters of led strips(ordered five meters of rgb led strip with remote control) and some android mini pc for media server(this will replace all the movie /music solutions this far) . 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> @M_T_M I SUMMON YOU TO DANCE.

Click to collapse



M_T_M and his mod buddehz gets crabby when you mention him for teh lulz. I learned that the hard way.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanrsquare (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey... Anyone can tell me why user apps tht I converted to System app such as Google+ or Google search or Chrome upon opening will force close huh? Jus curious n wanna know why, is it the .dex or data not correctly setup??? Someone pls pm me if possible n thanx alot for helping!  

Sent from rSquare's Samsung Galaxy Express via XDA-Developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 24, 2013)

tanrsquare said:


> Hey... Anyone can tell me why user apps tht I converted to System app such as Google+ or Google search or Chrome upon opening will force close huh? Jus curious n wanna know why, is it the .dex or data not correctly setup??? Someone pls pm me if possible n thanx alot for helping!
> 
> Sent from rSquare's Samsung Galaxy Express via XDA-Developers app

Click to collapse



You can start by asking this in the correct thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

SEE! Potaytos are loved! My name is in a song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvxqnQmahTA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## septix (Jul 24, 2013)

Having a smoke. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> SEE! Potaytos are loved! My name is in a song!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvxqnQmahTA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Have you played Despicable Me: Minion Rush?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a idiotic game 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> It's a idiotic game
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



You must be mad because you're bad at it 

It's ridiculously fun, it I do say so myself.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You must be mad because you're bad at it
> 
> It's ridiculously fun, it I do say so myself.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



May be. Temple run is still much better than this. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> May be. Temple run is still much better than this.
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



I disagree

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You must be mad because you're bad at it
> 
> It's ridiculously fun, it I do say so myself.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its only fun and better then subwat surfers becaus of the mini game power ups. that makes it more fun. 

Highscore:19,000

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I disagree
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Everyone has own taste 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Everyone has own taste
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gab_ITA (Jul 24, 2013)

Sitting on a bench  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you played battlefield ? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## manji187 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just finished opening my fast! Shoutout all the muslims here!


----------



## Vlasp (Jul 24, 2013)

manji187 said:


> Just finished opening my fast! Shoutout all the muslims here!

Click to collapse



Where do u live? I'm fasting tomorrow.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sleeping...or staying up all night...i dont know...livestreams take ages to finish...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 25, 2013)

Its 4:40 am and I'm still awake and don't feel tired at all. Wtf is wrong with me?

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## septix (Jul 25, 2013)

Taking a walk and a smoke 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 25, 2013)

septix said:


> Taking a walk and a smoke
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What time is it over there in Sweden? The sun seems oddly in the same position here in CA, USA?  :what:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

Just woke up. Don't feel like going to college 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## septix (Jul 25, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What time is it over there in Sweden? The sun seems oddly in the same position here in CA, USA?  :what:

Click to collapse



04:48, so it's really early  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

septix said:


> 04:48, so it's really early
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The sky seems to be more clear than in India 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## septix (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> The sky seems to be more clear than in India
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



It's really summer here now. Not a cloud for like 4 days now, and temperatures like 28 degrees Celsius. It's wonderful, perfect weather for playing battle field 3.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

septix said:


> It's really summer here now. Not a cloud for like 4 days now, and temperatures like 28 degrees Celsius. It's wonderful, perfect weather for playing battle field 3.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohh I see. 28 degree Celsius is hot for you? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## septix (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh I see. 28 degree Celsius is hot for you?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



In Sweden it is. When I was in India a few years back I got to feel real heat. It was nice. Love the country. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 25, 2013)

septix said:


> In Sweden it is. When I was in India a few years back I got to feel real heat. It was nice. Love the country.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



28C is way hot over here in korea too.
but it feels hot mostly because of clear skies and you get to stand facing the strong sunlight directly coming to you.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

You call that hot ? 
Its 35-42 in here .... Am literly melting ._.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

septix said:


> In Sweden it is. When I was in India a few years back I got to feel real heat. It was nice. Love the country.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah India is nice for sure. Humidity is the main factor here. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## septix (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah India is nice for sure. Humidity is the main factor here.
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Yeah, you take humidity to a new level.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

Sitting on my deck smoking a cigarette and surfing xda

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## moabizzi (Jul 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sitting on my deck smoking a cigarette and surfing xda
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I wish i could join u, but i quit 3 months ago, kinda miss it right now. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 25, 2013)

moabizzi said:


> I wish i could join u, but i quit 3 months ago, kinda miss it right now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Quitting that terrible drug was the best thing I ever did, and I applaud you for escaping!

Inhaling radioactive particles is the worst thing you can be doing.

Check it:



> *
> Tobacco companies knew that cigarette smoke contained radioactive alpha particles for more than four decades and developed "deep and intimate" knowledge of these particles' cancer-causing potential, but they deliberately kept their findings from the public, according to a new study by UCLA researchers.
> *
> The analysis of dozens of previously unexamined internal tobacco industry documents, made available in 1998 as the result of a legal settlement, reveals that the industry was aware of cigarette radioactivity some five years earlier than previously thought and that tobacco companies, concerned about the potential lung cancer risk, began in-depth investigations into the possible effects of radioactivity on smokers as early as the 1960s.
> ...

Click to collapse





> Karagueuzian said the insoluble alpha particles bind with resins in the cigarette smoke and get stuck and accumulate at the bronchial bifurcations of the lungs, forming "hot spots," instead of dispersing throughout the lungs. In fact, previous research on lung autopsies in smokers who died of lung cancer showed that malignant growths were primarily located at the same bronchial bifurcations where these hot spots reside.
> 
> "We used to think that only the chemicals in the cigarettes were causing lung cancer," Karagueuzian said. "But the case of the these hot spots, acknowledged by the industry and academia alike, makes a strong case for an increased probability of long-term development of malignancies caused by the alpha particles. If we're lucky, the alpha particle–irradiated cell dies. If it doesn't, it could mutate and become cancerous."

Click to collapse



Source: UCLA Newsroom - http://newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/cigarette-smoke-contains-radioactive-211108.aspx

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 4.1, 20130627 build, with Lightning Zap kernel ver. 4) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 25, 2013)

SMOKING KILLS! 
...
Non-smokers die too!


Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> SMOKING KILLS!
> ...
> Non-smokers die too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good logic but smokers die with cancer etc etc 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Blue3125 (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Good logic but smokers die with cancer etc etc
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Lol I smoked 12 blunts of marijuana last night and luckily I'm still alive , smoking probably gives me a life 

Sent from my HTC


----------



## moabizzi (Jul 25, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Quitting that terrible drug was the best thing I ever did, and I applaud you for escaping!
> 
> Inhaling radioactive particles is the worst thing you can be doing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, im a third year medical student :-\, ive smoked while dissecting cancerous lungs. Didnt quit for health reasons either. Just wanted my life to go in a positive direction. And before anyone goes, how can u tell a patient not to smoke while ur smoking, its hypocritical; theres good and bad hypocrisy. Plenty of debating can be done, which i have, and the end result is, to each their own. If u can help someone out, do it, if u cant, its better to keep silent and not argue. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 25, 2013)

moabizzi said:


> Yeah, im a third year medical student :-\, ive smoked while dissecting cancerous lungs. Didnt quit for health reasons either. Just wanted my life to go in a positive direction. And before anyone goes, how can u tell a patient not to smoke while ur smoking, its hypocritical; theres good and bad hypocrisy. Plenty of debating can be done, which i have, and the end result is, to each their own. If u can help someone out, do it, if u cant, its better to keep silent and not argue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Gave up smoking to about 7 years ago. It was a new years resolution I actually kept.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Buliding a mod that blocks porn websites and ads 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 25, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Buliding a mod that blocks porn websites and ads
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Watching review of canvas 4 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## MidnightDevil (Jul 25, 2013)

Playing league of heroes and enjoying every minute of it 

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Buliding a mod that blocks porn websites and ads
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



I dont need that. My countrys already blocking it due to the birth of le royal baby. :thumbup:

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Eating android 4.2




Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I dont need that. My countrys already blocking it due to the birth of le royal baby. :thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Your country is blocking pron because of a baby?


----------



## jameski182 (Jul 25, 2013)

typing my keyboard


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your country is blocking pron because of a baby?

Click to collapse



Same question came in my mind too  

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 25, 2013)

Watching Adventure Time! Recorded loads of it on Sky+, so going through them now 

Sent from a Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 with XDA Premium!


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 25, 2013)

Drinking green tea before going to the girl's place. We gonna watch some movie, probably the new Die Hard. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## wolfen3 (Jul 25, 2013)

waiting till my galaxy will boot up


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ive been very bored today, so ive been no-living,

I put Mac OS X on my custom build pc;


I ran 14KM in Temple Run 2


Trolled Siri


****ed up Bike Race


Been on the swimmingpool in the sun


Yeah... Right :sly:


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Domini

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey!
Whatsup?


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hey!
> Whatsup?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much. Created a thread, but only me and one other guy are in it :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not much. Created a thread, but only me and one other guy are in it :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Good luck with that!
Im thinking 'bout what to do tomorrow, i have been doing the same whole week already!; sitting on my computer doing actually nothing.

Everybody is on vacation, all my friends, nobody is here 


Sent from le Phone de i
_That moment, when even the biggest n00b notices iOs 7 looks hack a lot like Android_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Good luck with that!
> Im thinking 'bout what to do tomorrow, i have been doing the same whole week already!; sitting on my computer doing actually nothing.
> 
> Everybody is on vacation, all my friends, nobody is here
> ...

Click to collapse



Download some PC games

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Download some PC games
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



That would have helped alot, if my pc had no pentium 4 but a i3/5/7 instead 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

Reading review of new smartphones and typing on swift keyboard 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Download some PC games
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I would...if i could...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Your country is blocking pron because of a baby?

Click to collapse



Not just any baby. But a royal baby!

Dont ask me why but its happening but it just is. At least i dont give a damn about pr0n.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I would...if i could...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But pron is good!


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> But pron is good!

Click to collapse



Lol really? :sly:

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## bbrad (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> But pron is good!

Click to collapse



LOL DA fuq

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> But pron is good!

Click to collapse



...no comment...srsly...im kinda...kinda...i dunno...im kinda staring at the screen thinking 'wtf is the internet like...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol really? :sly:
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse





bbrad said:


> LOL DA fuq
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, very good acting. :good:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes, very good acting. :good:

Click to collapse



So you know a secret pr0n watcher when you see one, Do you?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I dont need that. My countrys already blocking it due to the birth of le royal baby. :thumbup:
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yup, I know. But my country didn't block all pr0n websites 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> But pron is good!

Click to collapse



You single? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> You single?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...no comment...srsly...im kinda...kinda...i dunno...im kinda staring at the screen thinking 'wtf is the internet like...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



http://youtu.be/QKNnwLL991c

Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._


----------



## GuestD0701 (Jul 25, 2013)

Playing with Antutu on my S4. Haha. Just got a 24,XXX with no oc, Cyan kernel.. Fixing to apply some tweaks. :sly:


Sent from my jfltespr-GSIV using xda premium (Avatar nightly-7-20-CM kernel)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> http://youtu.be/QKNnwLL991c
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
> _Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._

Click to collapse



So i guess the internets for video games! Right?...no?...is it for pr0n? 
if it is then i guess i dont need the internet anymore as i cant watch it...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Im planning on making a thread...an OT thread.
How does a potayto family thread sound!?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Aceking95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Setting my Arc S after flash rom


----------



## leolopes79 (Jul 25, 2013)

Testing a lot of ROMs in my Arc S... at this moment, MIUIv5


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> So i guess the internets for video games! Right?...no?...is it for pr0n?
> if it is then i guess i dont need the internet anymore as i cant watch it...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Most likely be locked or deleted

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Most likely be locked or deleted
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I know! Thats the fun of it! 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Im planning on making a thread...an OT thread.
> How does a potayto family thread sound!?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! If I get to be a vip 


Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes! If I get to be a vip
> 
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Sure! 
You will be a very-important potayto! 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Sure!
> You will be a very-important potayto!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What about me?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

bbrad said:


> What about me?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You...let me think...*le me thinks about monkeys throwing bananas*...meh...im not sure about you...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Just woke up. And reading few posts above. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just bought Beats Earphone for [email protected] 3.50 


Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cheap one. 
I bought earphone of philips for 33$.  

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

I really want to make a rom, i got the files to make a rom for a hdpi device, but i have no such device, only a waterdamaged galaxy mini   


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## greatestandroidfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Very cheap one.
> I bought earphone of philips for 33$.

Click to collapse



Having these and really happy with it! :good:
http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/sennheiser_ie_8.jpg


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2013)

Setting up XBMC on my ancient desktop pc. Seems to work okay for streaming. Too bad I have it hooked to my 40" HDTV with VGA. I need new video card 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Being bored :sly:

My laptop has a virus, now doing a pre-boot filesystem check. Think im going to play some gta 4 on my pc.

Anybody else having holiday?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Being bored :sly:
> 
> My laptop has a virus, now doing a pre-boot filesystem check. Think im going to play some gta 4 on my pc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope...im bored as well...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Nope...im bored as well...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Play some minecraft?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Play some minecraft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Cant...my interenets down...and mc is boring solo without any custom maps. Or other people go do survival with. Or proper minigame servers.

EDIT: and now im going shopping apparently...thats just great...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Cant...my interenets down...and mc is boring solo without any custom maps. Or other people go do survival with. Or proper minigame servers.
> 
> EDIT: and now im going shopping apparently...thats just great...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh, well that sucks, i wont last a day without internet!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## cygnus.uvdb (Jul 26, 2013)

I write more posts to have a minimum of 10 
and I read an interesting forum


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow...5 hours of shopping...most of it was the girls of my family looking at cloths...this sux...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

Playing mc

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Wow...5 hours of shopping...most of it was the girls of my family looking at cloths...this sux...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We really gotta play together some time.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Wow...5 hours of shopping...most of it was the girls of my family looking at cloths...this sux...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea 

Thats what happen when u go shoppin with girls

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We really gotta play together some time.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Wanna play now?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Wanna play now?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Can't. Say...wanna Gtalk?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

Downloading Wolverine. 
Infact searching for it 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Can't. Say...wanna Gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Uhm...this is awkward...i dont use it XD

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Uhm...this is awkward...i dont use it XD
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



OK....

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2013)

Watching an awful amerifag movie with the girl. So boring... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

Watching some sort of movie... Kinda boring.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Watching an awful amerifag movie with the girl. So boring...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Pardon me? What did you just say?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

"The person above me" thread just got closed.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> "The person above me" thread just got closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I just saw that...that's pretty sad.

I don't see where Archer's coming from closing it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

It's really disgusting :banghead:

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> It's really disgusting :banghead:
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Tpam is mad


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Tpam yes he is. Tpam I'm watching TV right now thinking about what I should make for dinner for us tonight. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> "The person above me" thread just got closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I told you guys...i did tell you...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 26, 2013)

Fixing some dinner 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Tpam yes he is. Tpam I'm watching TV right now thinking about what I should make for dinner for us tonight.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



:banghead:








veeman said:


> Tpam is mad

Click to collapse



May be you are 


* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Why is everyone leaving because of 1 locked thread?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 26, 2013)

I think everyone is considering themselves as the culprit 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am going to sleep now. Cya


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I am going to sleep now. Cya
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Bye!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## dwegiel (Jul 26, 2013)

Toilet

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2013)

dwegiel said:


> Toilet
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Table


----------



## dwegiel (Jul 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Table

Click to collapse



Chair > Table, more legs in smaller form factor.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Table

Click to collapse



Tea.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Tea.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Vampire


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Tea.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Tv

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sleeping... Good nighzZzZzZz

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Vampire

Click to collapse



Warewolf.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## NatsuPower (Jul 27, 2013)

It is 2:26 AM was searching for a bug of the free Radeon driver on openSUSE 12.3 with my ATI Radeon 4870 and found it update the whole xf86-video-ati driver to a new version and finally after 4 moth the stupid bug after suspend to ram is gone happy 

Linux junky at his work and today flashed the newest CM10,1 form ADC Team for my Samsung Galaxy S+ CM is awesome


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

Multitasking 






Anyone knows which browser that supports uploading files?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jul 27, 2013)

watchn my bro play.. the last of us...

cool game, badass graphics

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 27, 2013)

Playing with my Xperia S

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

I like having a bit longer hair, my friends are used to me like this, nobody seems to have a problem, only, ONLY my parents are constantly complaining i look like **** and i should have very short hears >.<


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gelodroidv (Jul 27, 2013)

modifying my android :laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

This:





Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTA? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> GTA?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Yes. It is Grand Theft Auto IV: The Lost and Damned.


----------



## Omar1c (Jul 27, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to make my notification panel 50% transparent

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 27, 2013)

Having problems with my wifi 

Sent from my Smartphone using Remix v2.8


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 27, 2013)

I recently downloaded 1Gb files within 21 minutes 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## KeanuC (Jul 27, 2013)

Feeling fruity.


----------



## aureljared (Jul 27, 2013)

Waiting until a user I know posts up CM 10.1 for the I437.

Sent from my GT-I8730 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Warewolf.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Wolf


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I recently downloaded 1Gb files within 21 minutes
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



What?!?!?!? I had only 512kbps speed in my home 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chappski (Jul 27, 2013)

Listening to The Doors


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 27, 2013)

Being mad cause dad ate all the bacon.  I bought that for me with my money and he ate it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jul 27, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Being mad cause dad ate all the bacon.  I bought that for me with my money and he ate it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Smack him

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Angristan (Jul 27, 2013)

Surfing on xda in my bed 

Sent from my Xperia U using xda premium


----------



## SkapyTek (Jul 27, 2013)

Im playing dota 2 right now

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 27, 2013)

Enjoying My Favourite Music....from my favourite Singer......Sonu Nigam.... (Indian Playback and Pop Singer)


----------



## SkapyTek (Jul 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> What?!?!?!? I had only 512kbps speed in my home
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In which country u are living? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## choochcaleb (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha my phone doesn't exist  is that bad?

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Jul 27, 2013)

choochcaleb said:


> Haha my phone doesn't exist  is that bad?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 says that about my Samsung fascinate to.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

Playing with my new kitty 





Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Playing with my new kitty
> View attachment 2147305
> 
> View attachment 2147312
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwww!!!

What'd you name him?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## A2Trip (Jul 27, 2013)

Relaxin, now that I'm off work! ㄟ(￣▽￣ㄟ)

Sent From ★↑↑↑This Guy↑Right Here↑↑↑★


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Awwwww!!!
> 
> What'd you name him?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lousy 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lousy
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



Thats little mean!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lousy
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



Uh...okay. Whatever floats your...kitteh!

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats little mean!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Why?
In our language its not mean at all


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 27, 2013)

Lying in bed sick 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

Louisy is like cute and small


==EDIT==

Oh! Now i see!
I mistyped the name in the first post!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Louisy is like cute and small
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Oh, Louisy!
You had it typo'd as Lousy!

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 27, 2013)

Going to sleep. Good night xda 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, Louisy!
> You had it typo'd as Lousy!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i saw it!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




Razor! said:


> Going to sleep. Good night xda
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Sleep well!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 27, 2013)

3.34 aint that late 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am going to sleep right new too, bye, see ya tomorrow 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Louisy is like cute and small
> 
> 
> ==EDIT==
> ...

Click to collapse



XD







domini99 said:


> I am going to sleep right new too, bye, see ya tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



See ya.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 27, 2013)

I would like to stop sneezing *sniff*

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## bbrad (Jul 27, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> 3.34 aint that late
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000

Click to collapse



Ever heard of timezones? Might wanna go back school lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 27, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Ever heard of timezones? Might wanna go back school lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ever heard of being in the same country?

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## leandro_colocdk (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm writing you are reading this lol


----------



## bbrad (Jul 27, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Ever heard of being in the same country?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000

Click to collapse



Again you don't need to stay out of school even in the USA there's different timezones? How old are you?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

Mod Edit: Not needed...thx


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 28, 2013)

Members even though this is the OT Thread "Post what you're doing right now!"  Keep it clean and appropriate as per the Forum Rules.....

Thanks & Thread cleaned.


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just rescued my N7 from a boot loop. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I found a photo of me as a stickman!

------0------
-----/[]\-----
------||------

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Going bed.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

its early morning here .... Just reading magazine... ntg much


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Good morning Xda 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Good morning Xda
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



tu indian hai kya..??


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jul 28, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> tu indian hai kya..??

Click to collapse



Same question everywhere? :sigh:


----------



## Powerhouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Same question everywhere? :sigh:

Click to collapse



 ... feels good to meet Indians.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> ... feels good to meet Indians.

Click to collapse



Lol 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 28, 2013)

Playing Angry Bird with my 3 year kid.

--------------------------------------
Sent from my LG Optimus Black using
LG Optimus Black
--------------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

'Night XDA.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ineffable (Jul 28, 2013)

reading the milwaukee protocol for rabies treatment, hello xda


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

I just woke up, and gues who i found in my bed!





I love ma new kitteh :S


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just finished my exam and saw questions that mentions Mara & Clara 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mara_Clara_(2010_TV_series) 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 
----------------------------------------
Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## lolmann101 (Jul 28, 2013)

Iam in my bed. I want To get up and watch if there are New Rom updates for my Android device

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just woke up, and gues who i found in my bed!
> View attachment 2148427
> View attachment 2148428
> View attachment 2148429
> ...

Click to collapse



awwwwww


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Going to sleep. Evening nap  

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Waiting for stupid world of tank to install 

Keep getting critical error :banghead:

Sent from katana

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------




SkapyTek said:


> In which country u are living?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He live in pasirmas , kelantan , Malaysia

Sent from katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Waiting for stupid world of tank to install
> 
> Keep getting critical error :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You updating it or downloading it first time?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyboy wanna play some minecraft with me?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Anyboy wanna play some minecraft with me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I will soon. Do you have paid mc or not? I dont wanna have the same problem as i did with pizza.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Again you don't need to stay out of school even in the USA there's different timezones? How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am not from the US and neither is the person I was talking to. Mind your own business instead of being a jerk online


Razor! said:


> Going to sleep. Evening nap
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



I was talking to this person right here


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I will soon. Do you have paid mc or not? I dont wanna have the same problem as i did with pizza.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Paid 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I will soon. Do you have paid mc or not? I dont wanna have the same problem as i did with pizza.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What "problem"? We never even tried.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What "problem"? We never even tried.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Well it kinda is. We can try if you want. Just gimme an ip.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Well it kinda is. We can try if you want. Just gimme an ip.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm an idiot, okay?
I forgot that I'm busy today. Or...at least until 2 or 3 my time.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lzzar (Jul 28, 2013)

Just woke up and its almost 4 am and its raining here in Sweden. Thinking about going to sleep again...

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well the server i'm now playing on is 84.28.20.245

You can enter it with both a cracked and a paid minecraft 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well the server i'm now playing on is 84.28.20.245
> 
> You can enter it with both a cracked and a paid minecraft
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See gmaster? There's no problem 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Come on! Join! 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Come on! Join!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I g2g 

Really wish I could play with you guys. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You updating it or downloading it first time?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Download it for the first time keep getting critical error cant install updayt

Sitting while posting

Oh you guys r playing mc i wish i still had my server 


Sent from katana


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody wanna join me on minecraft? 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## exb0 (Jul 28, 2013)

QUOTE=domini99;44036879]Anybody wanna join me on minecraft? 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone[/QUOTE]

Sure. Post the details 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

Right now wishing this thread doesnt get locked either


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

exb0 said:


> QUOTE=domini99;44036879]Anybody wanna join me on minecraft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Sure. Post the details 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium[/QUOTE]

Ip is in posts above



Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> See gmaster? There's no problem
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



WOO HOO! I actually never knew it would work.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> WOO HOO! I actually never knew it would work.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



As long as the host supports cracked, cracked users can enter the server

Ip = 84.28.20.245


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well the server i'm now playing on is 84.28.20.245
> 
> You can enter it with both a cracked and a paid minecraft
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And i my internet died...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




xMorpheus said:


> Right now wishing this thread doesnt get locked either

Click to collapse



Why will it? Whats wrong with it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




xMorpheus said:


> Right now wishing this thread doesnt get locked either

Click to collapse



Why will it? Whats wrong with it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why will it? Whats wrong with it.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well mods hate it when the thread goes 'off topic'. They closed tpam and such


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Well mods hate it when the thread goes 'off topic'. They closed tpam and such

Click to collapse



But we arnt going off topic. We are posting what we are doing.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

I quit mc.
I'm bored.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

I can play with you guys around 1 pm my time. It's 10 am right now.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I quit mc.
> I'm bored.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Kk. So whos this girl. Anything you wanna tell me? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Lool 1000 pm here in malaysia so we r complete opposite

Im watching the clock turn

Sent from katana


----------



## Neuron (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread really belongs to 4chan...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Kk. So whos this girl. Anything you wanna tell me?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



My little sister


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My little sister
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Oh...i feel like a [email protected]$$

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol 

Watching random channel , im bord

Sent from katana


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Doing nothing. Bored -.-


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> But we arnt going off topic. We are posting what we are doing.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Okay well just don't want it to close :3


----------



## bbrad (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What "problem"? We never even tried.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Y U CHANGE AVATAR 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Y U CHANGE AVATAR
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because Miku is awesome

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

Potayto, I'm on MC

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because Miku is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Im currently out. I was on about a few hours ago but now...im not...

Why do we have to be in different timezones? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

The server that Domini posted is working fine for me...just having a bit of trouble with my internet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Im currently out. I was on about a few hours ago but now...im not...
> 
> Why do we have to be in different timezones?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Because the world is round

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The server that Domini posted is working fine for me...just having a bit of trouble with my internet.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Best explanation ever...

And do you like my dirt house? Its EPIC. Dont you think?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Best explanation ever...
> 
> And do you like my dirt house? Its EPIC. Dont you think?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You built a dirt house in mc?
At least a noob can build a wooden house in a few minutes

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You built a dirt house in mc?
> At least a noob can build a wooden house in a few minutes
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



IT WAS TEMP...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> IT WAS TEMP...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I built I house out of cows top that 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You built a dirt house in mc?
> At least a noob can build a wooden house in a few minutes
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wood is for chumps 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wood is for chumps
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



So use diamond block instead !

Sent from katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> So use diamond block instead !
> 
> Sent from katana

Click to collapse



BUDDER

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> BUDDER
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Please....no.

Don't follow that fad. It leads nowhere.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 28, 2013)

Trying to figure out what I'm going to eat 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Attempting to play Minecraft with crappy internet

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Please....no.
> 
> Don't follow that fad. It leads nowhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey pizza, i saw you where online when i whas offline!
Wanna ask, when can you play again?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hey pizza, i saw you where online when i whas offline!
> Wanna ask, when can you play again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Tomorrow. I'm out right now, and I have a laptop with me, but the internet where I am is terrible. I d/c as soon as I join servers

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tomorrow. I'm out right now, and I have a laptop with me, but the internet where I am is terrible. I d/c as soon as I join servers
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okay, just pm me, my iphone will spam me every 5 minutes till i read it :/ 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, just pm me, my iphone will spam me every 5 minutes till i read it :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Sure thing.

Might still be able to play when I get home.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Please....no.
> 
> Don't follow that fad. It leads nowhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BUDD-ER

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Hey pizza, i saw you where online when i whas offline!
> Wanna ask, when can you play again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Do you grow any potaytos?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 28, 2013)

Getting birthday punches 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Raping the refresh button, until indie releases Omega v11 , also preparing my S4 for it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Raping the refresh button, until indie releases Omega v11 , also preparing my S4 for it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



So your putting your d in the refresh hole? Your messed up dude...*hears whispers*...thats just a saying people use...and i am an idiot...and HEY! HOW DARE YOU CALL ME AN IDIOT.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

No, I use my finger for that... Anyway still raping

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Getting birthday punches
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Happy birthday and good luck xD


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jul 28, 2013)

desperately waiting for someone to answer my cpu governor thread
barking at my phone for not connecting to wifi, lol


----------



## A2Trip (Jul 28, 2013)

Burning Trees!!! ↖(￣▽￣")

Sent From ★↑↑↑This Guy↑Right Here↑↑↑★


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 28, 2013)

DYING


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

@raZor Happy Birthday 

Aaaaand i'm preparing for my bed. 
Cya tomorrow 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Getting birthday punches
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Happy birthday :beer::beer:

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Getting birthday punches
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



HAPPY (late) B-day!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Getting birthday punches
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Happy birthday \(^o^)/ ... Am late too ._.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 29, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Happy birthday and good luck xD

Click to collapse



Thanks friend. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> @raZor Happy Birthday
> 
> Aaaaand i'm preparing for my bed.
> Cya tomorrow
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Happy birthday \(^o^)/ ... Am late too ._.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Thanks for your wishes 







gmaster1 said:


> HAPPY (late) B-day!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Happy birthday :beer::beer:
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse





* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

Late but...Happy birthday.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Late but...Happy birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Thank you friend.  

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Thanks friend.
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday dude. Hope you enjoyed it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Happy birthday dude. Hope you enjoyed it. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Not enjoyed dude, I am enjoying it. 
It's 9 AM here 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Not enjoyed dude, I am enjoying it.
> It's 9 AM here
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh oops, I thought July 28 was your birthday. My bad.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Downloading 1.5 gigs of Omega...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Omar1c (Jul 29, 2013)

Enjoying the train ride 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Not enjoyed dude, I am enjoying it.
> It's 9 AM here
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> ...

Click to collapse



HBD


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thinking about downgrading my iphone 4 to ios 6, its laggy at ios 7 :/


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## septix (Jul 29, 2013)

Watching Oblivion on bluray.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thinking about downgrading my iphone 4 to ios 6, its laggy at ios 7 :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



The great apple released a bad update!?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 29, 2013)

Watching tv 

And how to downgrade ios?

Sent from katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> The great apple released a bad update!?

Click to collapse



ERMERGERD!...thats no suprise.
But still, ERMERGERD!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ERMERGERD!...thats no suprise.
> But still, ERMERGERD!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Steve Jobs is dead :cyclops:


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Doesnt iOS6 have that 'holy' Applemaps which directs you to drive off the bridge and suicide yourself?

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Doesnt iOS6 have that 'holy' Applemaps which directs you to drive off the bridge and suicide yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



last time i checked, a river was flowing through my house


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> last time i checked, a river was flowing through my house

Click to collapse



According to apple maps, I am living on a highway 
Btw I downgraded.

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> According to apple maps, I am living on a highway
> Btw I downgraded.
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 29, 2013)

Trying to convince my mom I need a new razor. My dad knows what it is when a razor annoys your face and says I should get a new one, but he says I need permission from mom before they'll buy it for me he says. And she doesn't understand at all and is like: your current one still turns on so you don't need a new one. Woman and razors....  Doesn't work at all.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Playing gta 4, this time on my parents pc. I'm defragging my pc, it became sooo ****ing ssllooooooowwww :banghead:
I only got like 5fps on gta 4 instead of the 15/20 i whas used too :banghead:


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## bennyboy78 (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Playing gta 4, this time on my parents pc. I'm defragging my pc, it became sooo ****ing ssllooooooowwww :banghead:
> I only got like 5fps on gta 4 instead of the 15/20 i whas used too :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Too much pr0nz lol jk

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 29, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Trying to convince my mom I need a new razor. My dad knows what it is when a razor annoys your face and says I should get a new one, but he says I need permission from mom before they'll buy it for me he says. And she doesn't understand at all and is like: your current one still turns on so you don't need a new one. Woman and razors....  Doesn't work at all....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Simple. Dont use a razor. Instead, grow a long beard like a monk for several months.
After that, your mom will definitely buy you a new one.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Simple. Dont use a razor. Instead, grow a long beard like a monk for several months.
> After that, your mom will definitely buy you a new one.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hmmm good solution indeed. But that feels like crap.   if I didn't have a problem with a beard myself I would totally try that out haha. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

bennyboy78 said:


> Too much pr0nz lol jk
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



After all that time: 5% 
I must have ****ed up this really bad 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Trying to convince my mom I need a new razor. My dad knows what it is when a razor annoys your face and says I should get a new one, but he says I need permission from mom before they'll buy it for me he says. And she doesn't understand at all and is like: your current one still turns on so you don't need a new one. Woman and razors....  Doesn't work at all....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get some non electric ones. They're cheap and way better than electric ones. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Get some non electric ones. They're cheap and way better than electric ones.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I've got a problem with my hands, so unfortunately I can't shave non electrical without a fully open face. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 29, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I've got a problem with my hands, so unfortunately I can't shave non electrical without a fully open face.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Grow a beard 

Problem solved


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Grow a beard
> 
> Problem solved

Click to collapse



Hey, that was my idea!

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 29, 2013)

By midnight all server busy with pron 

Its like 1 kbps here GMT+8 1233am

Sent from katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Domini, I should really stop saying that "I can play tomorrow".

My mom is going shopping and there's food involved. Sowwy! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey Domini, I should really stop saying that "I can play tomorrow".
> 
> My mom is going shopping and there's food involved. Sowwy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Food? GO 
No problem pizza, i got all holiday 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Food? GO
> No problem pizza, i got all holiday
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Okay :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## bbrad (Jul 29, 2013)

Eating pop tarts and ****ting rainbows.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Eating pop tarts and ****ting rainbows.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guys i found nyan human!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Guys i found nyan human!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjO4WniFYBA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjO4WniFYBA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



...with 26 views. Stay classy, gmaster.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## imilleson (Jul 29, 2013)

Testing out

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ForeverSupra (Jul 29, 2013)

Testing both my themes making sure nothing conflicts in Aroma. Puffing on my E-Ciggy and typing this up.

Like a boss of course.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just went rock climbing! 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just went rock climbing!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Did you fall and die?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Playing Mc.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Did you fall and die?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Lol no.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi i'm back from been away.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

My arms...they're killing me...doing rock climbing really killed my muscles...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Serrone (Jul 29, 2013)

In a meeting with the ****** supervisor becausewe didn't do an assignment .

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hi i'm back from been away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



You gonna start the mc server up?
Im kinda bored.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You gonna start the mc server up?
> Im kinda bored.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah,
I'll start it


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hi i'm back from been away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I'm back. I can play MC now

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm back. I can play MC now
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Come at the server!
84.28.20.245 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Come at the server!
> 84.28.20.245
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Sure thing!

I'll be a minute, though.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in it, but it's lagging very bad



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## bbrad (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Come at the server!
> 84.28.20.245
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Ill join in about 2 hours if thats ok with both of you.







Android Pizza said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> I'll be a minute, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

I'M HATSUNE, DOMINI! For some reason I can't talk!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Where do you live pizza? Maybe you're living too far away 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'M HATSUNE, DOMINI! For some reason I can't talk!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You lagged too much. I was fine. I think its something todo with your internet. Not the server.

BTW i left due to some important stuff i forgot to do. 
This may take me a while.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Where do you live pizza? Maybe you're living too far away
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



USA. Florida to be exact.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Minecraft crashed three times! Ugh!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> USA. Florida to be exact.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll look for a solution!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'll look for a solution!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Make that four
It keeps happening when I say something in your server

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know, my server is running on enough ram to hold atleast 10 people


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> HBD

Click to collapse



Thanks seraz 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

@pizza i'll try to configure my router settings to broadcast furder, my router should support that!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> @pizza i'll try to configure my router settings to broadcast furder, my router should support that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Should I join it now?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 29, 2013)

Trying out this ppsspp emulator while waiting in this store 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ok
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



How fast is your upload/download speed?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> How fast is your upload/download speed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Idk
But I was just in your server and I wasn't lagging at all

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Idk
> But I was just in your server and I wasn't lagging at all
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmmhhh, ill join


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

mradermaxlol said:


> Lol XD
> 
> Sent from my bulletproof Something Galaxy Ace I XD

Click to collapse



You are totally doing this wrong. Watch out to not get reported!
@pizza i cant play right now 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Mmmhhh, ill join
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I'm in it

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

But i can chat through console


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But i can chat through console
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



I g2g now. Maybe we can play more later

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I g2g now. Maybe we can play more later
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okay, i'm going to shut down the server, i'll start it tomorrow again. 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, i'm going to shut down the server, i'll start it tomorrow again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Typing ...... Typing 

Wish to join you guys this saturday 

Sent from katana


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Testing the new Omega v11 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, i'm going to shut down the server, i'll start it tomorrow again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Why dont you just start it up when you first go on so that i can go on whenever i want?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why dont you just start it up when you first go on so that i can go on whenever i want?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I agree

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 30, 2013)

Preparing to go to sleep.  It's 1:30 Am here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## usegnu (Jul 30, 2013)

Sitting on the deck drinking a Three Mile Island Iced Tea reading the new post for today. 

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, i'm going to shut down the server, i'll start it tomorrow again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse











gmaster1 said:


> Why dont you just start it up when you first go on so that i can go on whenever i want?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Just curious...could either of you see my skin?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## bbrad (Jul 30, 2013)

How powerful of a computer do I need to power a minecraft server? Thinking a 8350fx with 32gb of ram on Debian.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just curious...could either of you see my skin?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You didnt have a skin. 
You were steve.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You didnt have a skin.
> You were steve.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



:/
That means my skin only shows to people using Mineshafter

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :/
> That means my skin only shows to people using Mineshafter
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Kk. Like my skin?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Kk. Like my skin?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I like Domini's better

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 30, 2013)

Just woke up. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I like Domini's better
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



D:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> D:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Sowwy!
I just really like Domini's. It's very creative.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sowwy!
> I just really like Domini's. It's very creative.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



But so is mine 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

bbrad said:


> How powerful of a computer do I need to power a minecraft server? Thinking a 8350fx with 32gb of ram on Debian.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Holy ****!
I'm running a minecraft server on core 2 duo 2ghz and 4gb ram! Works perfectly!



Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> But so is mine
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



The first time i saw your skin i lol'ed 

I am going to launch up the server now, it i'll be running in a few minutes.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

I'll try to keep this server up as long as possible, maybe it i'll be 24 for some time.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## sdn2906 (Jul 30, 2013)

waiting for the bloody bus  

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tejendra6955 (Jul 30, 2013)

updating my svhd rom


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Eating 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## wai10691 (Jul 30, 2013)

Having coffee


----------



## aaki98 (Jul 30, 2013)

Watching videos on xnxx.com


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 30, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> Watching videos on xnxx.com

Click to collapse



Wut? I'm thinking about reporting your post lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 30, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> Watching videos on xnxx.com

Click to collapse



dude no pr0n talk paaaleeez


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Being kinda bored.
Its 11:11 lol


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Fixing a mac

Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## cuezaireekaa (Jul 30, 2013)

Right now Im watching the first three episodes of Siberia on xbmc. Ummm I don't know what to think of this show. Its fake but really interesting. 
I do like the show 'get out alive' with bear grylls tho.

sent via sph-l900 tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 30, 2013)

wai10691 said:


> Having coffee
> View attachment 2152427

Click to collapse



Yucky, that much milk! I think imma make a few cups too, even though I'm not supposed to drink anything caffeineted... Nah two cups can't be that bad(used to drink like 10cups each day) 

Right now watching Everybody Loves Raymond on xbmc to start the day. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Making myself something to eat

Nailed it.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## xpirt (Jul 30, 2013)

Fixing an old pc..

xpirt


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking at my parents broken pc.... It turns on but hangs at bios post screen..


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Omar1c (Jul 30, 2013)

Playing Gran turismo on PlayStation doing 50 lap race

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## androdev2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Posting to get beyond the ten posts limit


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 30, 2013)

androdev2013 said:


> Posting to get beyond the ten posts limit

Click to collapse



aaaand reported -_-

Don't make useless posts plz

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

Read that


----------



## topiratiko (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you seriously just report that?

Samsung Galaxy SII I777
CyanogenMod 10.1.2 RCS/AOCP ICEE
AJK ONE Kernel


----------



## bbrad (Jul 30, 2013)

My moms birthday so I made her a omelet and 3 pancakes lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 30, 2013)

topiratiko said:


> Did you seriously just report that?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII I777
> CyanogenMod 10.1.2 RCS/AOCP ICEE
> AJK ONE Kernel

Click to collapse



press the report button and find out


----------



## androdev2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> press the report button and find out

Click to collapse



Well, actually that was what what I did right then...
But with a little bigger scope: sitting in the sun and enjoying a cup of coffee


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bored...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Bored...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hai spud

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 30, 2013)

bbrad said:


> My moms birthday so I made her a omelet and 3 pancakes lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why 'lol' instead of smiley face

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hai spud
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Ohaidere
I thought domini was gonna make hus server run 24/7?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Ohaidere
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



How are you doing on this wonderful day?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

About to flash CM10.2

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How are you doing on this wonderful day?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Good good. I thought domini was gonna run the server 24/7. Cuz im bored.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## tee00max (Jul 30, 2013)

At lunch eating at Cheesecake Factory and then back to work to code in SQL.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Ohaidere
> I thought domini was gonna make hus server run 24/7?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not yet, i can't start the server now, i'm at my uncle's birthday.

I cannot make it 24/7 yet, i have to prepare some stuff for it.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not yet, i can't start the server now, i'm at my uncle's birthday.
> 
> I cannot make it 24/7 yet, i have to prepare some stuff for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May i join your server?

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not yet, i can't start the server now, i'm at my uncle's birthday.
> 
> I cannot make it 24/7 yet, i have to prepare some stuff for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kk. Tell your uncle the wierdos of the interwebs say hi and HBD!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> May i join your server?
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ofcourse, when it is open, but i am not home right now 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Kk. Tell your uncle the wierdos of the interwebs say hi and HBD!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Okay, he sais thanks 


Btw, i'm sorry if i keep posting like this instead of multiquoting, but a ****ing iphone cant multiquote :banghead:


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ofcourse, when it is open, but i am not home right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Tell your uncle I said Happy Birthday

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ofcourse, when it is open, but i am not home right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I also join the server?


----------



## paradonym (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm surfing XDA right now.... Next to XDA Spotify plays open.soundrop .fm/s/dubstep ...


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 30, 2013)

At a nightly biking trip. I'm at a breach under a local Bridget bridge. Felt kinda weird to do a weewee to the water(standing on the boat pier and aiming at the water) and wash my hands with the very same ocean water... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Can I also join the server?

Click to collapse



Ur a griefer 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ur a griefer
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



you're also a griefer...

also, i wouldn't grief one of my friends's servers


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 30, 2013)

New high score. 






* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> you're also a griefer...
> 
> also, i wouldn't grief one of my friends's servers

Click to collapse



WERE ALL GRIEFERS!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




Razor! said:


> New high score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats nothing compared to my...14. .million...dammit 
You beat it...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added 31st July 2013 at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 30th July 2013 at 11:15 PM ----------

I got to play with guns today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> WERE ALL GRIEFERS!

Click to collapse



*We're

Sent from my Wildfire S


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> *We're
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S

Click to collapse



YOU'RE A GRAMMAR NAZI! AND IM WRITING IN CAPS FOR SOME REASON!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> YOU'RE A GRAMMAR NAZI! AND IM WRITING IN CAPS FOR SOME REASON!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*I'm

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## JasoX (Jul 31, 2013)

Sitting on the bog and posting here! 

Sent from my STB7012 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> *I'm
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



*I am.  ^_^

Sent from my STB7012 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

JasoX said:


> *I am.  ^_^
> 
> Sent from my STB7012 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Uh...no.

*I'm

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...no.
> 
> *I'm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*i am. 
He does have a point. There is no such word as 'im'

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zezrs (Jul 31, 2013)

I just made some curry omnomnom 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *i am.
> He does have a point. There is no such word as 'im'
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm is a shortened version of I am. Much like it's is a shortened version of it is.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm is a shortened version of I am. Much like it's is a shortened version of it is.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



But it's is an actual word. I'm is more slang. (Or at least over here it is.) 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *i am.
> He does have a point. There is no such word as 'im'
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



NAZIIIII

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> But it's is an actual word. I'm is more slang. (Or at least over here it is.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not in America. It's just as much a word as it's.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

bbrad said:


> NAZIIIII
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No..._*grammar*_ nazi

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Not in America. It's just as much a word as it's.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Well ok then.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbrad (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not in America. It's just as much a word as it's.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



It's a word in america  I don't know where you live? Not in america. We use it everyday and I hear it everyday.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> No..._*grammar*_ nazi
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is a word in America. She/he is just being snooty.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

bbrad said:


> It's a word in america  I don't know where you live? Not in america. We use it everyday and I hear it everyday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got me wrong....I was saying that it IS a word in America.

BTW, I'm a guy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to bed

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just ate a ridiculous amount of jack In the box, with my son.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just woke up, i had am awful dream a few people where having fight about im/i'm/i am 

Good morning everyone  


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 31, 2013)

Preparing to download Creed v4 in my galaxy y 

Sent from my Smartphone using Remix v2.8


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 31, 2013)

Fixing my home network






Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 31, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Fixing my home network
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




did you try to reboot? 

just chilling


----------



## paradonym (Jul 31, 2013)

just posting my 7th XDA post to come to the 8th to have the ability to create signatures...


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jul 31, 2013)

paradonym said:


> just posting my 7th XDA post to come to the 8th to have the ability to create signatures...

Click to collapse



This is not a good thing to be doing. Go on to the forums and actually contribute to the community instead of posting rubbish.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta

**Press the thanks button if I have helped you.


----------



## paradonym (Jul 31, 2013)

WildfireDEV said:


> This is not a good thing to be doing. Go on to the forums and actually contribute to the community instead of posting rubbish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll post rubbish inside the Off-Topic thread until I reach the ability to have functions as every other forum on the internet... Then I'll add my 2 rows simple black 12pt-text as a signature and then I can help Franco building his kernel or support the carbonROM team...


----------



## Alnn (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow beats doing things the old fashion way 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Having a cup of tea watching beautiful torrents of rain...


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 31, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> did you try to reboot?
> 
> just chilling

Click to collapse



I had rebooted the modem but no luck. I need to reset my modem and put in ISP information while in setup wizard.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 31, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Having a cup of tea watching beautiful torrents of rain...

Click to collapse



Are you seeding? ~

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Are you seeding? ~
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



No, he's a leecher


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, he's a leecher

Click to collapse



who da hell seeds? 

:silly:


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Are you seeding? ~
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Lolzz nice one but I meant it the other way...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Lolzz nice one but I meant it the other way...

Click to collapse



that means u are leeching?


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Err.. I'm not using Torrent to download anything (Currently )... I meant Torrents=Showers 
& yes, I do seed when my downloading completes. :angel:


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooo torrent= shower oooo 
I.dontknow that 


Chillin on.my bed starring the ceiling 
 sent from my katana


----------



## ice20978 (Jul 31, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> who da hell seeds?
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



china, before the 2012 olympics?


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Err.. I'm not using Torrent to download anything (Currently )... I meant Torrents=Showers
> & yes, I do seed when my downloading completes. :angel:

Click to collapse



So is that the new code for it? 

Well then, I'm showering Ubuntu right now.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just been to mcdonals, i took the Big Tasty.
Why? Because it has bacon on it 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Just been to mcdonals, i took the Big Tasty.
> Why? Because it has bacon on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Big Tasty? Hmm...not sure the McDonald's in America have that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Big Tasty? Hmm...not sure the McDonald's in America have that.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Mmm...Big tasty...Its soo tasty...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Big Tasty? Hmm...not sure the McDonald's in America have that.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Just checked Wikipedia.
We did have it at one point...I'm not sure if we still do.

It was called the "Big 'n Tasty" in America.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

i'm lovin it!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i'm lovin it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Mickey D's rocks

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Mickey D's rocks
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



you tasted it huh? 

D as in (ifuknowwhatimean) D: D: D:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> you tasted it huh?
> 
> D as in (ifuknowwhatimean) D: D: D:

Click to collapse



Not funny, perv.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not funny, perv.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



as u wish pasta


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> you tasted it huh?
> 
> D as in (ifuknowwhatimean) D: D: D:

Click to collapse



XDXDXDXDXD

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> XDXDXDXDXD
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Laugh and you'll be served up with a Big Tasty and Coca Cola.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

i prefer Beer
Chilled Beer 

Not Beard lol


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody in for some minecraft? I got a new cpu for my pc and wanna test it! 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Anybody in for some minecraft? I got a new cpu for my pc and wanna test it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Sure! Just a minute.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Anybody in for some minecraft? I got a new cpu for my pc and wanna test it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Cant...im out...shopping...with the family...of gurls...who spend forever...looking at cloths...and complaining about the price of cloths...kill me now...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Cant...im out...shopping...with the family...of gurls...who spend forever...looking at cloths...and complaining about the price of cloths...kill me now...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Knowthatfeel :/
I got sisters too.
DAMN. We needed 4 hours to find one ****ing pair of shoes!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Sure! Just a minute.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



How long is it going to take yet? I don't have unlimited time you know :/


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Knowthatfeel :/
> I got sisters too.
> DAMN. We needed 4 hours to find one ****ing pair of shoes!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It takes me 5 hours...on a good day...
Mum 'Oh look at those shoes, arnt they pretty?'
Me 'no...'
Sis 'yes they are. They look gorgeous but OMGOMGOMGOMG...HIGH HEELS BY A DESIGNER BRAND THAT LOOK PLAIN AND BORING! (It might as well be that.)'
Me 'hurry up.'
Mum 'no. We need a year and a half looking at prices...(again, might as well be that.)'
Me *shoots self*

Ill be on round about 17:00-18:00 tomorrow. I have more shopping to do...f*ck...me...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> It takes me 5 hours...on a good day...
> Mum 'Oh look at those shoes, arnt they pretty?'
> Me 'no...'
> Sis 'yes they are. They look gorgeous but OMGOMGOMGOMG...HIGH HEELS BY A DESIGNER BRAND THAT LOOK PLAIN AND BORING! (It might as well be that.)'
> ...

Click to collapse



Have luck with that!
I'm currently enjoying the power of my new core i3 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Have luck with that!
> I'm currently enjoying the power of my new core i3
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Im going shopping again tomorrow...*yawn*...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry Domini. Minecraft crashed

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

akashgartia said:


> Spamming
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

Sorry I left Domini. Minecraft crashed again. Anything after me "the brick maker" I didn't see.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem, but i really gotta go 
Bye


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No problem, but i really gotta go
> Bye
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



Bye! Was nice talking to/playing with you!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No problem, but i really gotta go
> Bye
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone

Click to collapse



If i come on tomorrow then im gonna finish the spawn tunnel and create a propper house.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> If i come on tomorrow then im gonna finish the spawn tunnel and create a propper house.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



We can both build houses. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We can both build houses.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



 mines gonna be epicer then yours!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> mines gonna be epicer then yours!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not if my house...





        Is your house too. ROOMMATES!!! *fist bump*
    


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not if my house...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...HELL NO.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...HELL NO.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Dont cry...its just that...im not use to strangers...and...yeah...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Dont cry...its just that...im not use to strangers...and...yeah...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm no stranger!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm no stranger!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh yeah!...you are 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Going bed...i cant wait to go shopping tomorrow!
...
Not...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 1, 2013)

Trying to put my jfltespr down so I can get some sleep before work. 6am is coming fast!! Kinda hard when I'm using PAC milestone on this bad boy!! I keep buying apps, can't ....stop... 

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## ak070 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm Studying... I have my exams starting tomorrow.


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 1, 2013)

Bidding for a Nissan GTR in Forza 3

Edit:I won!

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## domini99 (Aug 1, 2013)

ak070 said:


> I'm Studying... I have my exams starting tomorrow.

Click to collapse



That sucks, i got holidays 


I'm looking in bios features, i like this one the best 




Sent from my jailbroken iPhone


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 1, 2013)

Holidays here 

Just chillin and downloading


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 1, 2013)

Holidays as well.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just finished my last paper and HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kchannel9 (Aug 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That sucks, i got holidays
> 
> 
> I'm looking in bios features, i like this one the best
> ...

Click to collapse






Seraz007 said:


> Holidays here
> 
> Just chillin and downloading

Click to collapse






lars1216 said:


> Holidays as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse






luqman98 said:


> Just finished my last paper and HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Here's an overly excellent song for you guys all going on holiday, turn it up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd4t0pcbq-0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL'in right now. And playing mc

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TheKryptonite (Aug 1, 2013)

Listening to music; about to go to my next class.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Turn the server on dom. Im bored.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Turn the server on dom. Im bored.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I whas eating.
I'm turning it on.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Finally found how you call an iphone's processor, a n00bcessor!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I whas eating.
> I'm turning it on.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late...i just got told i have to prepare some stuff for tomorrow fir my sis b-day.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vshore100 (Aug 1, 2013)

On break and bored...


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 1, 2013)

Watching a rerun of Castle on SBS 6.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dying...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 1, 2013)

Thinking to go to sleep 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 1, 2013)

Watching Rules of Engagement. I just noticed I don't need the subtitles any more! 

Gonna go sleep soon. Big party coming up tomorrow. 

Man its not easy to be on holiday... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Mithrandil (Aug 2, 2013)

Eating take away sushi :s


----------



## TheRidge69 (Aug 2, 2013)

Going bat**** crazy looking for a 4.2.2 for my sprint gnex, going blind,going crazy,and shopping for a ROM while "dropping the kids at the pool"
 Ain't I just special?

Sent from a lonely hwy, somewhere in Nevada in a ’71 Dodge Dart


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

Trying to get out of bed. But i'm too lazy


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Finally found how you call an iphone's processor, a n00bcessor!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Trying to get out of bed. But i'm too lazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _Finally found how you call an iphone's processor, a n00bcessor!_

Click to collapse



Same...i have to do stuff today...STUFF...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 2, 2013)

I am kiking
 “They see me kikin, the hatin"

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally fixed my home network:






Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Finally fixed my home network:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOa ,

Adding feature to my rom

Sent from my  WPV


----------



## bayustev (Aug 2, 2013)

Bored to dead...

send by lenovo a800 v3 holo rom


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

bayustev said:


> Bored to dead...
> 
> send by lenovo a800 v3 holo rom

Click to collapse



Me too..
Thinking about going to the swimming pool, but ill have to go alone, all my friends are away on vacation..


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 2, 2013)

Listening to some ephixa 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 2, 2013)

Doing my project about Monogram design 

Sent from my Y using Creed v4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm with my uncle, he has a swimmingpool 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 2, 2013)

Just thinking to have a nap.. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## niav (Aug 2, 2013)

Reading some threads.


----------



## Benj7GR (Aug 2, 2013)

looking for random threads


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 2, 2013)

listening to Device
testing my phone's reaction to a complete revert to stock
creating a slightly modded boot.img
barking at the stock ROM package for not willing to cooperate


----------



## usama_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Postingon xda forums to increase post count to 10  so that i can post in development related forums, cuz i want to flash a ROM thorugh SP Flash tool to my Qmobile and want to ask if the method is tested or not and if the preloader provided with the ROM is not correct and i brick my phone, would i be able to unbrick it. Pheww!!!!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 2, 2013)

i hope you are not just posting meaningless crap all over the place just to get to 10, no offence intended
i mean, don't waste your time and if you have some experience, well you know what to do  have a nice stay here, it's a good place for lone wolves like me to share what they've got


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 2, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> listening to Device
> testing my phone's reaction to a complete revert to stock
> creating a slightly modded boot.img
> barking at the stock ROM package for not willing to cooperate

Click to collapse



Love your username! Ha. 

Sent from my GSIV CM10.2 Skank


----------



## thalada (Aug 2, 2013)

Trying to get some sleep.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 2, 2013)

flashback7 said:


> Love your username! Ha.
> 
> Sent from my GSIV CM10.2 Skank

Click to collapse


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 2, 2013)

thalada said:


> Trying to get some sleep.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not trying hard enough if you're posting on xda.

I'm sitting on my premium leather sofa and drinking water. I need to pee. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 2, 2013)

Mucking about with Skyrim mods. I think I have seriously messed up my load order....


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 2, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Mucking about with Skyrim mods. I think I have seriously messed up my load order....

Click to collapse



Laughing at this post
What are you running? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Laughing at this post
> What are you running?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



230 mods, give or take a few. It's like that ridiculous puzzle game; person A can't sit next to person B but has to sit next to person C, person B can't sit left of person D, etc. 

Between CoT, Civil War Overhaul, Immersive A&A, UNP, Guard Dialogue overhault, ACE Combat, Black Sacrament, Smithing Overhaul, Weapon & Armour fixes, 109 added armour and weapon mods, 8 added areas the size of a DLC, SKSE, SkyUI, the unofficial patches, all DLC except hearthfire (which is the sims medieval.) Map replacer, WATER, Real ICE, Cloaks of Skyrim, Realistic Lighting, Frostfall, Deadly Dragons, Footprints and many more, It'a mess even BOSS couldn't sort  So I have to do it all manually... >< And NMM keeps crashing, I do so love Beta's.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a lot of mods, I'm not surprised your having problems 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's a lot of mods, I'm not surprised your having problems
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Neither am I  The challenge is in getting it to work, and that's half the fun of the game!  (You should have seen my KoTOR mod folder.. which was 60GB. Or The Sims 2 at one time, which was almost 100GB... )


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 3, 2013)

Waiting at Costco, cause wife has the only bank card, and failed to tell me when I took off to the store.


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

Lying in bed thinkin of food when I should be sleeping -.-


----------



## galaxys (Aug 3, 2013)

Watching tennis on TV...


----------



## lodidarkening (Aug 3, 2013)

I am standing in my store ready to wait on customers! Oh I am also listening to Bad Religion in my bluetooth at the same time! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## thalada (Aug 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> You're not trying hard enough if you're posting on xda.
> 
> I'm sitting on my premium leather sofa and drinking water. I need to pee.
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Right, i just gave up, it's 5 AM already..haha


----------



## treyonator56 (Aug 3, 2013)

Continuously yelling at tasker because it's not doing what I want it to do, only to find out it thinks I'm saying shutdown so it resumes to shut my phone down. Only to have to be turned on again until it hears me say shutdown...

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 3, 2013)

Just woke up. 
Now going to take a bath. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 3, 2013)

Eating Chicken & Waffle flavored chips and watching Adventure Time.


----------



## lodidarkening (Aug 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I am cleaning the downstairs bathroom because I "apparently" told the mrs I would do so. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 3, 2013)

Watching some game play of the last of us 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Watching some game play of the last of us
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



watching? oh boy u gotta play that lol


----------



## domini99 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thinking which game i should buy for my xbox 360..


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 3, 2013)

just woke up, texting people, keeping my eyes open, breathing


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Going cimema soon.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 3, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Waiting at Costco, cause wife has the only bank card, and failed to tell me when I took off to the store.

Click to collapse



Classic 

I'm watching TV because wifi doesn't work and I can't steam movies in xbmc...  
This New Girl show is terrible but really the only thing that's in TV atm... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 3, 2013)

Trying to find a good free way to unlock my 2nd hand iPhone 4 from O2 without jail breaking it..


----------



## SimonRObert (Aug 3, 2013)

Getting used to the new rom installed on my phone (CM9 Final on I9001) :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Grale (Aug 3, 2013)

Trying to boost my post count so i can file a bug in the Chaos rom thread :laugh:


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 3, 2013)

Watching a Motorola x phone review...not bad..not bad at all.

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## lodidarkening (Aug 3, 2013)

Grale said:


> Trying to boost my post count so i can file a bug in the Chaos rom thread :laugh:

Click to collapse



That is precisely why I imagine this thread was created and I am doing the same thing so I can help answer questions and contribute to the rom I use. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

lodidarkening said:


> That is precisely why I imagine this thread was created and I am doing the same thing so I can help answer questions and contribute to the rom I use.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol no this thread was definitely not created for ten posters

instead of spamming ten useless posts, contribute to XDA by helping out in the question and answer sections


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2013)

lodidarkening said:


> That is precisely why I imagine this thread was created and I am doing the same thing so I can help answer questions and contribute to the rom I use.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



WRONG.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 3, 2013)

Headed to Galveston with the dog and my bestie. Will slap pics up later. Using PA 3.69 official on my S4 and its a #10!!:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 3, 2013)

lodidarkening said:


> That is precisely why I imagine this thread was created and I am doing the same thing so I can help answer questions and contribute to the rom I use.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uh, no. In fact, the entire Off Topic section is off limits to 10-posters. It's in the rules.

This thread was made so we don't all have to follow each other on Twitter to find out what everyone's up to.


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 3, 2013)

Enjoying 4.3

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Going pizza hut

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Going pizza hut
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



dude me too  

ill be on the lookout for a potato


----------



## domini99 (Aug 3, 2013)

Doing maths.

Strawberries + ice + milk / blender = milkshake


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 3, 2013)

It has not exploded yet




Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It has not exploded yet
> View attachment 2162378
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it shouldn't


----------



## domini99 (Aug 3, 2013)

YEEEAAAAH

M-m-m-mmmmMEGUSTA 

Nobody died, nothing exploded, we didn't f*ck up, tastes delicious 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

Share or be Dead :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Aug 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Share or be Dead :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah, i'll send it by firetruck plane (f*ck logics) and dump it above your house. Is that OK? 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
Me: Im bored
Siri: Try to watch some TV
Me: Sounds like a great idea!
Siri: What does a great idea sound like?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, i'll send it by firetruck plane (f*ck logics) and dump it above your house. Is that OK?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect


----------



## oky.rasta (Aug 3, 2013)

go to bed...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kDmG (Aug 3, 2013)

planning to head out for the night...

but doing a routine check-in before the nite begins..

and following that.. may have to post in the "The Official "I'm drunk so I'd best post here instead of anywhere else" thread... lol..


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Aug 3, 2013)

Stuck in work, bracing for another 10 hours in the pit :-/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 3, 2013)

Just started watching Robin Hood BBC S03E05. 

I know that voice; is that who I think it is?


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 3, 2013)

Taking a picture for another thread to show off this phones skills.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just watched hot fuzz...a while ago...im just writing this late.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 4, 2013)

Watching Adult Movie :sly:

Sent from my Y using Creed v4


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just watched hot fuzz...a while ago...im just writing this late.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I saw that last week I think. Film 1, I believe. Couldn't stop laughing for at least three hours.. :laugh:


----------



## jmindset (Aug 4, 2013)

Watching UFC 163! Go korean Zombie!


Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Watching UFC 163! Go korean Zombie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ROFLMAO


----------



## jmindset (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> ROFLMAO

Click to collapse



what's funny?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 4, 2013)

Just woke up.. 
Going to play counter strike global Offensive. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## _Variable (Aug 4, 2013)

Posting stuff to my Instagram <3

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 4, 2013)

Waiting for developer to release his rom. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## szzlgupta (Aug 4, 2013)

have to go to meet a friend ... but:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 4, 2013)

Reheating a pizza.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tsiglas (Aug 4, 2013)

im replaying to xda..im in work(sanday work sucks) and im so borred...


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I saw that last week I think. Film 1, I believe. Couldn't stop laughing for at least three hours.. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Its a great movie. All simon peg films just make me LMAO, ROFL, LOL. Its just pure hilarity. 

Infact. Its reminding me to go watch the worlds end soon In cinema. 
Too good to miss.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Underclocked my phone to 312mhz and currently using my carrier's mobile data.

Look at the attachments:

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking online for some cheapo tablet like the ifive mini 2.


•••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD ••••


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 4, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Looking online for some cheapo tablet like the ifive mini 2.
> 
> 
> •••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD ••••

Click to collapse



Buy the HP slate 7. It's excellent for its price

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Underclocked my phone to 312mhz and currently using my carrier's mobile data.
> 
> Look at the attachments:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why would you underclock it that much???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shanman-2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Slowly getting drunk! Will have to change thread soon...

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why would you underclock it that much???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



To test my battery's life with mobile data. My phone still can handle Tapatalk & Play Store  AFAIK 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 4, 2013)

smoking weed


----------



## tgamble160 (Aug 4, 2013)

kkrraazzyy said:


> smoking weed

Click to collapse



+ 1

sent via tf300t in boss mode @ quad core 1.6 ghz


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

Havin a delicious shawarma


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Havin a delicious shawarma

Click to collapse



Shawarma 
Shawarma roll? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Shawarma
> Shawarma roll?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yea why?  

aaaand its in my tummy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> yea why?
> 
> aaaand its in my tummy

Click to collapse



You get that in UK? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

yes :sly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> yes :sly:

Click to collapse



I thought you only found them in Muslim areas like India and Egypt and stuff

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I thought you only found them in Muslim areas like India and Egypt and stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



we do have muslims here  

and a splendid "kebab" joint


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> we do have muslims here
> 
> and a splendid "kebab" joint

Click to collapse



You eat chicken kebab? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You eat chicken kebab?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



no i dun eat kebabs


----------



## Ace42 (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys they're crawling about in my screen and I need help removing the moving pixels before they spread.

edit: I'm talking about the red mites in my monitor. ;'(


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> no i dun eat kebabs

Click to collapse



Then what do you eat? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well done guys, now am hungry .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 4, 2013)

Hacking xda & making myself a senior mod & filling my thanks meter:sly::what::screwy:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 4, 2013)

Neva gonna happen :sly:


----------



## ChadtheBuilder (Aug 4, 2013)

Right now, I am eating lunch. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

Downloading Ubuntu and going to sleep 

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2013)

it's 1923 GMT on sun 4th august, what do you _think_ I'm doing?  

If you still can't guess, BBC One.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2013)

Playing Minecraft.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> it's 1923 GMT on sun 4th august, what do you _think_ I'm doing?
> 
> If you still can't guess, BBC One.

Click to collapse



They have porn on BBC One? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wardyboyo (Aug 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Havin a delicious shawarma

Click to collapse



These are amazing. I had one when I went to Fulham. Mixed meat, salad squeeze of what I believed was lemon juice and a splodge of BBQ sauce. Heaven.

I'm watching Sons of Anarchy and felling a pants since I can't skate or go out on the motorbike in this rain D:

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 4, 2013)

Good ol sons of anarchy.. Can't wait for the new episodes to come on


.. 

But I'm making tacos and enjoying the nice weather 

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> They have porn on BBC One?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Only if you're a Whovian.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Only if you're a Whovian.

Click to collapse



Lol.... Are you?

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Lol.... Are you?
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Of course I am. Do you even know what that is?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Of course I am. Do you even know what that is?

Click to collapse



A Whovian is a fan of Dr Who, right?

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> A Whovian is a fan of Dr Who, right?
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Bingo. Wasn't too hard, what with the currently rather active thread about it and all  

But in case you get the wrong idea, it's not actually porn  they announced the 12th Doctor this evening at 1900 GMT.  (I don't watch porn anyway, I'm asexual.)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Bingo. Wasn't too hard, what with the currently rather active thread about it and all
> 
> But in case you get the wrong idea, it's not actually porn  they announced the 12th Doctor this evening at 1900 GMT.  (I don't watch porn anyway, I'm asexual.)

Click to collapse



Lol, I dont watch Dr. Who, is it any good?

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Lol, I dont watch Dr. Who, is it any good?
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Yes, it is. It's the world's longest running Scifi show for a good reason


----------



## Wardyboyo (Aug 4, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Good ol sons of anarchy.. Can't wait for the new episodes to come on
> 
> 
> ..
> ...

Click to collapse



I've only started watching it like last week, I'm up episode 11 in the second series and I'm hooked D: 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Bingo. Wasn't too hard, what with the currently rather active thread about it and all
> 
> But in case you get the wrong idea, it's not actually porn  they announced the 12th Doctor this evening at 1900 GMT.  (I don't watch porn anyway, I'm asexual.)

Click to collapse



The 12th dr isnt actually the 12th doctor. Its a previous dr thats gonna work with the 11th dr (matt smith).
But the confusing this is that the doctor didnt die at the end. And the 2 doctors working together should cause a paradox unless both drs knew that they would meet themselfs and planned it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Watching forest gump

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 4, 2013)

On the way installing Ubuntu after few months not using it.

EDIT: Damnnnnnnnnnnnn, the ISO file is corrupt :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> The 12th dr isnt actually the 12th doctor. Its a previous dr thats gonna work with the 11th dr (matt smith).
> But the confusing this is that the doctor didnt die at the end. And the 2 doctors working together should cause a paradox unless both drs knew that they would meet themselfs and planned it.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



You're mistaking the two. 

John Hurt plays a previous Doctor,  but Matt Smith's contract ends with the 50th special,  and Peter Capaldi takes over from him. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> You're mistaking the two.
> 
> John Hurt plays a previous Doctor,  but Matt Smith's contract ends with the 50th special,  and Peter Capaldi takes over from him.
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh...i never knew. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Huh...i never knew.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Obviously, as the announcement was made only a few hours ago. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Obviously, as the announcement was made only a few hours ago.
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So thats why...i would prefer matt to stay tho. Just because it will confuse me a bit...unless i remember he changed...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Having a Delicious Breakfast! Pav Bhaji...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kanging some stuff for personal use


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 5, 2013)

watching videos of  tomorrowland 2013


----------



## Will_Xda (Aug 5, 2013)

kkrraazzyy said:


> watching videos of  tomorrowland 2013

Click to collapse



Im gonna be doing This later, the pictures that i saw it looked insane. Shame i missed the Live stream 

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## gichpep (Aug 5, 2013)

*Working... Actually*

Always at work...
G


----------



## domini99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Waiting for dad to come home, so we can go to cityz to buyz gamez 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Waiting for dad to come home, so we can go to cityz to buyz gamez
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



why not go yourself?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> why not go yourself?

Click to collapse



Because the city is 30km away from here, can't get there myself :/


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Because the city is 30km away from here, can't get there myself :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



ow 

wait whaaat!


----------



## domini99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> ow
> 
> wait whaaat!

Click to collapse



Yeah, im by my grandma right now, she has a farm in the middle of nowhere, but its amazing here, swimmingpool 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Playing games

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 5, 2013)

Installed the NFL app, cannot use it, cause it won't run on rooted devices! :banghead:

Gave it a 1 star review. Started looking at the reviews, saw 1 star reviews for the same reason, as far as the eye could see.


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just bought a new razor.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 5, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Just bought a new razor.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You bought @Razor!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Installed the NFL app, cannot use it, cause it won't run on rooted devices! :banghead:
> 
> Gave it a 1 star review. Started looking at the reviews, saw 1 star reviews for the same reason, as far as the eye could see.

Click to collapse



Racist.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> You bought @Razor!

Click to collapse



No ofcourse not you dumbass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> No ofcourse not you dumbass
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Donkeys are very smart. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Installed the NFL app, cannot use it, cause it won't run on rooted devices! :banghead:
> 
> Gave it a 1 star review. Started looking at the reviews, saw 1 star reviews for the same reason, as far as the eye could see.

Click to collapse



Get an OTA rootkeeper app. Theres plenty on the market. Download nfl again and use it. But still give it a 1 star rating.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Markosfit. (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm testing the new Enigma v5 in my Xperia P


----------



## domini99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Upgrading my Hackintosh to Os X Lion


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Upgrading my Hackintosh to Os X Lion
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not OS X snickers?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thinking...about stuff...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got my Chemistry textbook in the mail. Other than that just packing stuff and preparing to leave for college on August 20 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Aug 5, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Why not OS X snickers?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Os X Kitten is more advanced, mayby i should get that one  


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Racist.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



DaHell you talking about? You can install it the NFL app on a rooted device, but will get this message if you run it.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Im probably gonna take a break from xda for a while soon...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Im probably gonna take a break from xda for a while soon...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Im probably gonna take a break from xda for a while soon...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Bye 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just downloaded VLC Media Player from F-Droid.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse











luqman98 said:


> Bye
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guys do know its just a short break. Dont you? Im not going forever. Probably just a week.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 6, 2013)

Attending the lecture


----------



## sverige80 (Aug 6, 2013)

kkrraazzyy said:


> Attending the lecture

Click to collapse



Getting started at XDA while enjoying a big cup of coffee...


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 6, 2013)

In college. Listening to boring lectures


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 6, 2013)

Watching evil dead!
Very horrer...


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

Yo
Just sitting here in the hotel
Enjoying the free WiFi  ( when it works fine  )

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## domini99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Putting my iphone on Marketplace as change to see which asshole might want my iphone 4 for another good Android.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Putting my iphone on Marketplace as change to see which asshole might want my iphone 4 for another good Android.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



No one in their right mind will exchange a high end Android phone for a crappy iPhone.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No one in their right mind will exchange a high end Android phone for a crappy iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Trust me
This world is full of people who would do that 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Trust me
> This world is full of people who would do that
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



Yes. The world is full of insane people.

"No one in their right mind"

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No one in their right mind will exchange a high end Android phone for a crappy iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Watch out! There are alot smartphone users (especially ifags) who have no idea about specs, they all think the iphone is "the smartphone" and they all want 'm!

I already got 6 reactions,
3 blackberrys,
1 that wanted to buy it for 300 euros, but he lives away very far.
A galaxy gio
A galaxy s3 with a cracked screen.

See how much attention an iPhone gets 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Watch out! There are alot smartphone users (especially ifags) who have no idea about specs, they all think the iphone is "the smartphone" and they all want 'm!
> 
> I already got 6 reactions,
> 3 blackberrys,
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm scared http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44337665

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 6, 2013)

At 2pm my mom said "we go to city".
At 2:30 we finally gone.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## ak070 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wondering about how human being discovered everything...


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> At 2pm my mom said "we go to city".
> At 2:30 we finally gone.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At 13:00 yesterday, my mum said "we need to go shopping. Get dressed."
At 15:00 yesterday, my sister said "wait. I need to do my nails."
At 16:00 yesterday, we just decided not to bother going.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> At 13:00 yesterday, my mum said "we need to go shopping. Get dressed."
> At 15:00 yesterday, my sister said "wait. I need to do my nails."
> At 16:00 yesterday, we just decided not to bother going.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Women......  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## crizto (Aug 6, 2013)

flashing my Mimmi :good:


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 6, 2013)

Trying to fix an error with my graphics card

And by fixing, i mean googling for the fix


----------



## jmindset (Aug 6, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Wondering about how human being discovered everything...

Click to collapse



Time and patience and we shall discover many things in this vast ocean of stars 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stars aren't in the ocean :sly:


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Outer Space is known as 'ocean of stars' 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 6, 2013)

You don't say?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> You don't say?

Click to collapse





Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 6, 2013)

Watching Sandford and son and texting 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## mradermaxlol (Aug 6, 2013)

Travelling on a minivan from Russia to Germany 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 7, 2013)

Passing the time on Cracked.  (No, not on crack.  ) 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 7, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Passing the time on Cracked.  (No, not on crack.  )
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Riiiiight! 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Riiiiight!
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Regardless of people's preferred assumptions, I am clean. 

Which of course does not include copious amounts of sugar and caffeine. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 7, 2013)

On vacation @ my summer ranch in Mexico listening to Greek music. YEZIR!

Samsung Galaxy SII I777
CyanogenMod 10.1.2 RCS/AOCP ICEE
AJK ONE Kernel


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2013)

watching fiba while browsing xda, i dont know how to cook! damn

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## CNexus (Aug 7, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Installed the NFL app, cannot use it, cause it won't run on rooted devices! :banghead:
> 
> Gave it a 1 star review. Started looking at the reviews, saw 1 star reviews for the same reason, as far as the eye could see.

Click to collapse



Linking people who need help

Block removed. Enjoy!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2395333


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 7, 2013)

Downloading PS2 GAME. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 7, 2013)

Enjoying the rain with a cup of tea


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sanjay-Kumar said:


> Uploading games to my blog Mod Edit: link removed...

Click to collapse



warez alert  

Reported


----------



## domini99 (Aug 7, 2013)

Is participated tap gone again?
It disappeared from my iphone.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> Im bleeding very badly call me am ambulance!
< OK, from now on i'll call you "an ambulance", is that okay?_


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Is participated tap gone again?
> It disappeared from my iphone.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still here on my gnex. Must be a iPhone problem. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 7, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Still here on my gnex. Must be a iPhone problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



*An


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> *An

Click to collapse



Your such a grammar nazi. I'm allowed to make small faults cause I'm not a native speaker. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn, I just ............

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 7, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Your such a grammar nazi. I'm allowed to make small faults cause I'm not a native speaker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

Currently hearing NON-STOP fireworks from inside my house. (Seriously)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## predicted (Aug 7, 2013)

Sitting in the bed of my girlfriend  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm at work






Not working

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sleeping...or at least trying to sleep.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 8, 2013)

Dammit. Its f*cking 4am, and my ex gf just gave me a wake up call, because she "is still thinking about me" GODDAMMIT GIRL JUST LET ME FRIGGIN SLEEP :banghead:

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Dammit. Its f*cking 4am, and my ex gf just gave me a wake up call, because she "is still thinking about me" GODDAMMIT GIRL JUST LET ME FRIGGIN SLEEP :banghead:
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



How old are you?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Dammit. Its f*cking 4am, and my ex gf just gave me a wake up call, because she "is still thinking about me" GODDAMMIT GIRL JUST LET ME FRIGGIN SLEEP :banghead:
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Hang Up


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im trying to find a way to get my tablet boot in twrp, but the boot loader can only boot custom images from SD, but only with <4gb cards. And I got an 8gb 

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecraft_


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 8, 2013)

Flashing MIUI in my s3


----------



## rsCuBe (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm working on my Android App to get the data of my own Raspberry PI Weatherstation


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

rsCuBe said:


> I'm working on my Android App to get the data of my own Raspberry PI Weatherstation

Click to collapse



WOW! You're amazing!

BTW, I just visited www.engrish.com for some funny stuffs.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsCuBe (Aug 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> WOW! You're amazing!
> 
> BTW, I just visited www.engrish.com for some funny stuffs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## turtuv (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to watch "Elementary" tv show


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 8, 2013)

rsCuBe said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



It really went from 0 to 31 ?  

:0

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rsCuBe (Aug 8, 2013)

This was only a test with ice  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sleeping on bed... Thinking about my project theme.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 8, 2013)

Starving but no interest in food. I love how my brain keeps doing its tricks 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seeing some really hot awesomeness in wallpaper factory thread


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 8, 2013)

I am thinking what to do.. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am thinking what to do..
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



think faster


----------



## Markosfit. (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm watching TV (News in Greece)...
Reading the last news in xda .....and waiting to start my summer vacation....


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am thinking what to do..
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse





Seraz007 said:


> think faster

Click to collapse



Ssup guys? Long time no see.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 8, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Ssup guys? Long time no see.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey where were you? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Hey where were you?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Hey razor
Was busy with fe. Huge college time. And assignments and stuff. Jst have a holiday tomm so thought of visiting xda. 
How you doing??

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 8, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Hey razor
> Was busy with fe. Huge college time. And assignments and stuff. Jst have a holiday tomm so thought of visiting xda.
> How you doing??
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am fine and everything ok. 
Hows college life.? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cleaning out my pc.
Damn,
I removed over 50gb off ****load i never use!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_Siri logics:
> How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Cleaning out my pc.
> Damn,
> I removed over 50gb off ****load i never use!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol my computer speeded up pretty noticable.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 8, 2013)

Driving with dem friends. Either my friend is a bad driver or his (father's lol) Octavia really sucks. 

01:00AM never been this tired at this time... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Aug 8, 2013)

Updating display drivers, thats the last thing for today.
Then im going to sleep


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Sow.
I did 2 hours of maintenance to my pc, cleaned it up, cleaned dust, defragmented, and updated all drivers.

Now its time to sleep.
Bye


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Watching stuff...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sow.
> I did 2 hours of maintenance to my pc, cleaned it up, cleaned dust, defragmented, and updated all drivers.
> 
> Now its time to sleep.
> ...

Click to collapse






Nighty night




gmaster1 said:


> Watching stuff...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What stuff?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nighty night
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Utoob.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## predicted (Aug 9, 2013)

Lying in my bed and eating a sandwich  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Updating display drivers, thats the last thing for today.
> Then im going to sleep
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ow boo hoo! 

Stupid graphics card giving me display driver issues :silly:


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Aug 9, 2013)

Going to sleep...hopefully

Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am fine and everything ok.
> Hows college life.?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> ...

Click to collapse



College life is wonderful.. I am just loving it. Elected CR of the class

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 9, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> College life is wonderful.. I am just loving it. Elected CR of the class
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
CR have a lot of responsibilities. 

_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - * JOkER*_


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> :thumbup:
> CR have a lot of responsibilities.
> 
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - * JOkER*_

Click to collapse



Yea I enjoy it.
Get free attendance and bunk lectures and go for xerox sometimes

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 9, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea I enjoy it.
> Get free attendance and bunk lectures and go for xerox sometimes
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Enjoy. 

_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - * JOkER*_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

I got asked to make a GTA 4 video for somebody's channel because his laptop couldn't handle it, and yet he expected me to record 200fps at 1080p :banghead:

Gta 4 can't even pass the 40fps on my uncle's beast-gaming pc with i7 6core 4ghz 4gb nvidia something and 32gb ddr3 powered by a 200gb ssd and 2x2tb hdd :banghead:

I managed to record the crash complication with 20/30fps at 1080p with gta 4 settings to high.

I think thats pretty impressive for an i3 with a cheap hd6570 gpu 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

idc ios sucks anyways :screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 9, 2013)

looking for threads to answer


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> idc ios sucks anyways :screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



Lolwut?
Who said ios?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

why did you replied? i never quoted you, you quoted me, are you guilty? :screwy::screwy::screwy:
(saw the siggy )
*repair le android pls*

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## ak070 (Aug 9, 2013)

Watching tv...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> why did you replied? i never quoted you, you quoted me, are you guilty? :screwy::screwy::screwy:
> (saw the siggy )
> *repair le android pls*
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



xD
Well i'm saving up money for a Nexus 4 after my Xperia broke.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

nice choice bro! :thumbup:

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Realising how late i woke up...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - * JOkER*_

Click to collapse



Yea
Bored.. Jst had non stop 4 hrs play of DOTA... Ahh that game.... So addictive

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 9, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> You bought @Razor!

Click to collapse



No he bought you


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thinking about throwing my computer out the window. Windows 8 is getting sh*tier every day...

i mean it just BSOD on me 7 times...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Thinking about throwing my computer out the window. Windows 8 is getting sh*tier every day...
> 
> i mean it just BSOD on me 7 times...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Y u no downgrade?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## toni_gon (Aug 9, 2013)

Two slice or four slice toasters? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Y u no downgrade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



Cant find my serial key :/

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Guys. I found a utoob easteregg.

Goto any video you want. Type 1337 (not in the search bar. Just type it.)
Look at the comments.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Thinking about throwing my computer out the window. Windows 8 is getting sh*tier every day...
> 
> i mean it just BSOD on me 7 times...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



LOL, i have installed pirated copy of Windows 8 in my netbook 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffyca (Aug 9, 2013)

I am currently running PowerShell and merging two rather large csv files together based on a column that has the same information in it.  I have time to spare at work for a little posting.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

Who is constantly checking my server?




Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## shravbits (Aug 9, 2013)

Installing Ubuntu :finally:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Syntaxer (Aug 9, 2013)

Browsing gif-maniac.net


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Who is constantly checking my server?
> View attachment 2177027
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not me.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shravbits (Aug 9, 2013)

Updatin' Ubuntu packages.......erg its slow!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2013)

Watching my friends play ps3

Sent from my panda


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> College life is wonderful.. I am just loving it. Elected CR of the class
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's CR? Class representative?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

I had to go to the toilet really quickly, I opened the bathroom door and was walking in, then my scumbag sister pushed me away and went to the toilet.

You know, girls take forever...
I couldn't hold any longer and peed my pants.
Well when my sister came out I hit her with my iPhone.

Now she can sit the rest of the evening with a bag of ice in her head.
***** deserved it


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's CR? Class representative?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probably yeah.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> I had to go to the toilet really quickly, I opened the bathroom door and was walking in, then my scumbag sister pushed me away and went to the toilet.
> 
> You know, girls take forever...
> I couldn't hold any longer and peed my pants.
> ...

Click to collapse



And the iPhone survived it? Miracle! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Probably yeah.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jup xD

Must have hurt since iphones are a glass brick with steel corners!

Sent from my laptop replacer.

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

Holy sheeeeeeet
Fount this at local newspaper:
(Translated)







Sent from my laptop replacer.


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Jup xD
> 
> Must have hurt since iphones are a glass brick with steel corners!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard exactly the same story about iPhone chargers a few days back. So I'm thinking bull****


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Heard exactly the same story about iPhone chargers a few days back. So I'm thinking bull****
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Exploding iphones are normal 

Sent from my laptop replacer.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 9, 2013)

Smoking weed


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Exploding iphones are normal
> 
> Sent from my laptop replacer.

Click to collapse



Totally true.   now dump it.   when you coming back to the good side? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 9, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Totally true.   now dump it.   when you coming back to the good side?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse








This absolutely isn't android or something 

Sent from my laptop replacer.


----------



## Syntaxer (Aug 9, 2013)

Eating popcorn


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2013)

Syntaxer said:


> Eating popcorn

Click to collapse



Lol me too! High five! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Syntaxer said:


> Eating popcorn

Click to collapse



Did you get the 'large' popcorn? 

I prefer nachos with jalapenos and cheese dip. Or 'chips' like the americans call them.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Syntaxer (Aug 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Lol me too! High five!
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



High five!


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

pooping and getting ready for gym

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 10, 2013)

Watching Robin Hood BBC S3e13. 

Leave it to the BBC to kill off their main characters. They seem to have developed a fondness for that in the last decade.


----------



## veeman (Aug 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I had to go to the toilet really quickly, I opened the bathroom door and was walking in, then my scumbag sister pushed me away and went to the toilet.
> 
> You know, girls take forever...
> I couldn't hold any longer and peed my pants.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dat Build quality. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 10, 2013)

Eating some capn crunch and watching some let's plays 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Going bed...its 4 in the morning and im getting bored...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's CR? Class representative?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea. Class representative. 
Like monitor or prefect we had in our school days.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRTGS300 (Aug 10, 2013)

Breaking f****** Bad


----------



## GRAVITY-7 (Aug 10, 2013)

*BRowsing*

Browsing the internet and exploring XDA


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 10, 2013)

Just got home from driving around in my new to me 2008  V6 Accord. I love these manual 6 speeds. Can not wait to delv deep into my ultra customization mods. Next step is bed. Havent slept more than 6 hours this week. Im beat. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> This absolutely isn't android or something
> 
> Sent from my laptop replacer.

Click to collapse



I knew that. I meant with your phone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I knew that. I meant with your phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



How many times did i already tell that i'm not going to buy a **** phone right now but save up for a Nexus 4?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> How many times did i already tell that i'm not going to buy a **** phone right now but save up for a Nexus 4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



Well save faster. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 10, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Well save faster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can you send me the money if you want me to buy a Nexus 4 as fast as possible?
I must wait atleast a few months, i can get money for Christmas 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## AzureYuki (Aug 10, 2013)

Queue'ing for a League game~


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you send me the money if you want me to buy a Nexus 4 as fast as possible?
> I must wait atleast a few months, i can get money for Christmas
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd then rather buy myself a N4.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Groot (Aug 10, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I'd then rather buy myself a N4.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



are you a graduate from College of Redundancy?

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 10, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> are you a graduate from College of Redundancy?
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



Moar like college of noobs


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 10, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> are you a graduate from College of Redundancy?
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



Why would I be? I'm just saying, if I would spend that money on an N4 I'd rather upgrade myself than give it away. I didn't see I'm gonna do it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Jigneshg (Aug 10, 2013)

Searching a XAP :laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

Damnnnnnnnn, the mod had deleted almost all of my sig part and i had to rebulid it 

I had deleted posts that contain download links for banned kernels.


----------



## balente84 (Aug 10, 2013)

Checking out if there are any updates for PA rom. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 10, 2013)

Stuck in congestion on the M6 North (22-23)
[Don't worry, I'm not driving] 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Getting told an ACTUAL girl likes me...why dont i believe that?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Getting told an ACTUAL girl likes me...why dont i believe that?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol, me too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Getting told an ACTUAL girl likes me...why dont i believe that?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



eh whaat?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> eh whaat?

Click to collapse



Not clear enough?
Basicly. I found potaytoland.

Better?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## nibla101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just woke up #nofilter 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jigneshg (Aug 10, 2013)

playing Fifa 13


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 10, 2013)

Eating cereal to start the day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## topiratiko (Aug 10, 2013)

Man I miss my ps3...I used to pick Olympiakos and destroy people online

Samsung Galaxy SII I777
CyanogenMod 10.1.2 RCS/AOCP ICEE
AJK ONE 4.0 Kernel


----------



## crash_b. (Aug 10, 2013)

At IKEA: free coffee with family card 


Sent from my HTC One with Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Playing lips.

Note to self: never sing again.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lzzar (Aug 10, 2013)

Cant do anything electronic cause of the thunderstorm outside :banghead:  . At the same time I am really really feeling  for  developing  something androidy. A theme, ROM, mod.
Or just put together an awesome homescreen!

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 10, 2013)

Trying to frontside 360 Ollie but keep landing 270 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lzzar (Aug 10, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Trying to frontside 360 Ollie but keep landing 270
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice!
Good luck to you! 

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 10, 2013)

lzzar said:


> Nice!
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks that will help a lot!!! I JUST LANDED IT WOOOOO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 10, 2013)

Attempting to find a way to get this stupid Optimus thing to make VLC.exe run on my Nvidia card and not the Intel one. 

I know I can rename the .exe. I'm trying to find an alternative method that doesn't require me to reset all my file associations.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 11, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Attempting to find a way to get this stupid Optimus thing to make VLC.exe run on my Nvidia card and not the Intel one.
> 
> I know I can rename the .exe. I'm trying to find an alternative method that doesn't require me to reset all my file associations.

Click to collapse



Why do you want VLC???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why do you want VLC???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Because it plays everything, has a volume boost, I can control it from my tablet, it's _free,_ I can set the font for the subtitles, it doesn't whine about copyright, I can flip the image and it has excellent support. Also, I can set all the decoding and rendering and interlace options myself. The bloody US insists on using outdated Interlace technology, I have to compensate for it on my EU systems.

Just for the record, PowerDVD defaults to fixed IntelHD too.


----------



## 11hitcombo (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm just sitting here being amazed that there is a My Little Pony thread on xda... 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 11, 2013)

Playing Minion Rush in my SGY 

Sent from my Y using Creed v4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 11, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Because it plays everything, has a volume boost, I can control it from my tablet, it's _free,_ I can set the font for the subtitles, it doesn't whine about copyright, I can flip the image and it has excellent support. Also, I can set all the decoding and rendering and interlace options myself. The bloody US insists on using outdated Interlace technology, I have to compensate for it on my EU systems.
> 
> Just for the record, PowerDVD defaults to fixed IntelHD too.

Click to collapse



Huh...ive never really seen it like that...but i dont use any of that stuff. Its still just a obsolete program to me.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Browsing xda 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crash_b. (Aug 11, 2013)

Sipping my tea before i start to finish the renovation of my ceiling :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One with Tapatalk


----------



## dr32d (Aug 11, 2013)

Browsing XDA and doing my homework


----------



## Belze-bub (Aug 11, 2013)

drinking coffee


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 11, 2013)

Finishing my Sense 5 masterpiece


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2013)

Enjoying my second to last holiday day  Gonna head up to girl's house in a minute... 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Aug 11, 2013)

Watching the Australian prime ministerial debate. I feel kind of sorry for Ruddy 

Sent From Xperia Tablet S


----------



## lzzar (Aug 11, 2013)

About to go out and eat pizza for breakfast...

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## GavenTilMaven (Aug 11, 2013)

sitting in a caravan at a festival in denmark, reading what you guys are doing  

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 11, 2013)

GavenTilMaven said:


> sitting in a caravan at a festival in denmark, reading what you guys are doing
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Some pics?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 11, 2013)

Being really pissed at TB. It didn't restore apps on android 4.3 so had to do it all manually and lost all progress. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 11, 2013)

Long Story Short Lars

You're Cursed


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 11, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Long Story Short Lars
> 
> You're Cursed

Click to collapse



Indeed. And I'm stuck on stock keyboard now. I'll download swiftkey again tonight. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2013)

On a bus stop with a flat tire(motorbike) . Thank god my friend lives near and he's got a van... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## aDigitalPhantom (Aug 11, 2013)

Wishing I had more money, so I could buy Fuel for may car. My car is a pig it gets about 19mpg on the highway, about 25 on the freeway @ 90mph, and I have no clue in the city thanks to my lead foot.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Some of you might know i'm running a MC Server which is accessible for you, but when school starts i can't keep it up all the time.

Maybe i should make a thread or website which shows wether its up or not and when its up or not? 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Some of you might know i'm running a MC Server which is accessible for you, but when school starts i can't keep it up all the time.
> 
> Maybe i should make a thread or website which shows wether its up or not and when its up or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a thread....a website or something sounds OK.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not a thread....a website or something sounds OK.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Think i'll start for a template this evening. i'll host it somewhere online so i do not have to run the webserver on my pc.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 11, 2013)

At 1.50 AM i am thinking what should I really do. 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## tornado92 (Aug 11, 2013)

Writing this reply ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 11, 2013)

tornado92 said:


> Writing this reply ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Such an old joke. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Trying to find out why wifi is running so slow on my desktop, while its very fast on my laptop :banghead:


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Seriously, come on!




Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Seriously, come on!
> View attachment 2182122
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try speedtest.net, it has a server in a'dam. And it has been quite accurate in the past for me  

Edit:
Oh wait, just read ur post above that one. Try other drivers, or you got a bad wifi device. Is it an usb stick? Or pci/pci-e card..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Try speedtest.net, it has a server in a'dam. And it has been quite accurate in the past for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



There isnt a problem with the speetest, internet on my desktop is running impossibly slow!

Can't load any webpage within 30 seconds, downloading a 2mb file takes 5 hours...

While my laptop gives no any problems.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> There isnt a problem with the speetest, internet on my desktop is running impossibly slow!
> 
> Can't load any webpage within 30 seconds, downloading a 2mb file takes 5 hours...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw to late and edited post allready. So check again plz  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Its an usb wifi stick which has been working over 2 years.

I have never update the drivers because the one i got with the disc are the latest one.

My computer has a damn small mobo with only a pcie x16 slot, so i cant buy an internal one.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Its an usb wifi stick which has been working over 2 years.
> 
> I have never update the drivers because the one i got with the disc are the latest one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Being usb could be the reason why its so slow. Was it faster before? And if you cannot update the wifi device's drivers, try updating usb drivers. Or start searching for usb issues

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Being usb could be the reason why its so slow. Was it faster before? And if you cannot update the wifi device's drivers, try updating usb drivers. Or start searching for usb issues
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yes, yes it has been blazing fast!
I downloaded 7 gb withing 10 minutes with this stick, in this computer.

All my drivers are up to date
Last updated 2 weeks ago, no updates available yet.
Just checked.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

Besides... Its a desktop...




 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Besides... Its a desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My desktop is up in my room, the south right corner of the house, and the router is downstairs, in the north left corner of the house.

Cant put a cable all over the house.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol foolishness aside. 3 options: the usb device has seen better days and needs replacement, you got a windows problem, or hardware failing. Since you just got new hardware. I blame windows  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> My desktop is up in my room, the south right corner of the house, and the router is downstairs, in the north left corner of the house.
> 
> Cant put a cable all over the house.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shure you can. Ghetto style 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol foolishness aside. 3 options: the usb device has seen better days and needs replacement, you got a windows problem, or hardware failing. Since you just got new hardware. I blame windows
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL does it include toilet paper???? 

I'll try to put the usb in another pc tomorrow, if its not working in another pc its toast.

The stick is pretty old.

I used it in an old laptop that had no wifi, then i used it in a laptop with broken wifi, after some time i replaced the wifi and it whas working again, then it ended up in my pentium 4 rig, and now in my core i3 rig.

Totall ride of almost 2.5 years.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL does it include toilet paper????
> 
> I'll try to put the usb in another pc tomorrow, if its not working in another pc its toast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good boy  if it does work, try a fresh windows install, maybe on an other hdd. Im shure you got a spare hanging around. If the stick works perfect with a new windows you know what to blame. If its not, ur hardware is acting up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Acill (Aug 11, 2013)

Reading this forum while on a short break at Intel. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Good boy  if it does work, try a fresh windows install, maybe on an other hdd. Im shure you got a spare hanging around. If the stick works perfect with a new windows you know what to blame. If its not, ur hardware is acting up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'll try my ubuntu live disc, the usb is compatible with ubuntu 11.10+


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'll try my ubuntu live disc, the usb is compatible with ubuntu 11.10+
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



There you go. You got everything to diagnose it. Use it! Im off to bed now, my alarm goes in like 5 hrs. So good luck, and goodnight 

Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> There you go. You got everything to diagnose it. Use it! Im off to bed now, my alarm goes in like 5 hrs. So good luck, and goodnight
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
> _Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._

Click to collapse



I'm going to sleep too, bye!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Seriously, come on!
> View attachment 2182122
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get like 45 on ziggo their test with my 60mbps connection. So yours is either really slow or there is something wrong with your PC and laptop. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 11, 2013)

Laptop is OK.
Pc has something.
Gonna look at it tomorrow.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 11, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> domini99 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, come on!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I'm getting 38.8Mbps down and 5.2 up on a 60Mbps connection; But my father is downloading 220GB over Usenet at present on the same connection at 59.98Mbps. 

Turned his download off:




Hehehe, and I'm only paying for 60... :laugh::laugh:

I do know Ziggo is currently having connection issues in several areas in the southern parts of the country.


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm in Friesland. But my connection is almost always stable at around 55 while paying for 60. And that's with only my PC and our NAS turned on. I sometimes reach 58+ but that's rare. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ml13 (Aug 11, 2013)

I flashing my LwW


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I'm getting 38.8Mbps down and 5.2 up on a 60Mbps connection; But my father is downloading 220GB over Usenet at present on the same connection at 59.98Mbps.
> 
> Turned his download off:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My internet connection speed is worse than you (512kbps plan) 
The highest internet speed in my country is only 100mbps and LTE (Maybe?) but it is not avaliable in my area.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salil999 (Aug 12, 2013)

Chatting my friends in group me ;D

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy S4
Hit the "Thanks" button if I helped!


----------



## lzzar (Aug 12, 2013)

Watching pewdiepie videos  because I cant sleep

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

WiFiKill-ing at Starbucks

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LIMAMADE (Aug 12, 2013)

Just surfing at the xda

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Aug 12, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> idc ios sucks anyways :screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



I agree iOS sucks

Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium


----------



## DevastatingTech (Aug 12, 2013)

I hang around outside. Here is the my pic.  :good:

http://t1308.hizliresim.com/1d/d/rd3gy.jpg


----------



## veeman (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> WiFiKill-ing at Starbucks
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Don't let them find you out. You can get banned from the store.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't let them find you out. You can get banned from the store.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm assuming you have?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Going bed...its 5 in the morning...
...i need to get a life...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm assuming you have?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



  
It's possible


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 12, 2013)

Watching Fast 6 :thumbup:

Sent from my Y using Creed v4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

AndroInDisguise said:


> I agree iOS sucks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium

Click to collapse



Although ios 7 looks pretty nice.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2013)

Watching the new Breaking Bad episode and eating pizza for breakfast. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> My internet connection speed is worse than you (512kbps plan)
> The highest internet speed in my country is only 100mbps and LTE (Maybe?) but it is not avaliable in my area.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, no, that was a landline. 

My mobile plan gets 6.4Mbps down and 1.49Mbps up; on a 14.4Mbps plan. It's T-Mobile, I don't think anyone's seen it go above 8Mbps.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol i just updated my tablet to the official 4.2.1 stock,
Look at this:





Pre-rooted with ROM control!


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

4.2.1?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 4.2.1?

Click to collapse



4.2.2 excuse me.
But... Whats wrong with it?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> 4.2.2 excuse me.
> But... Whats wrong with it?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4.3 my man 

especially when u got a nexus


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah? Its not there for my tablet.
Oh dont look at my sig.
Its incorrect, my tab is a zenithink c93

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah? Its not there for my tablet.
> Oh dont look at my sig.
> Its incorrect, my tab is a zenithink c93
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



that explains a lot


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Although ios 7 looks pretty nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



Of course it does its an android clone. 


I'm on my way to work 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 12, 2013)

Chating with fdz on whatsaap 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Powerhouse (Aug 12, 2013)

mukeshc15 said:


> Chating with fdz on whatsaap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Really...???? 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 12, 2013)

puneeth.007 said:


> Really...????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol i just updated my tablet to the official 4.2.1 stock,
> Look at this:
> 
> View attachment 2183372
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...on the stock ROM? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Reporting that noob ^^^


----------



## adamlee011 (Aug 12, 2013)

:banghead:

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Domini, sorry I couldn't play MC.

I will be on later, though.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Domini, sorry I couldn't play MC.
> 
> I will be on later, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem. I got the page finished btw..

Page for my minecraft server xda members may join:

http://domini99.iclanwebsite.com

I know i know, very nooby and basic, but i cant run a apache server on my pc.




Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsite.com


----------



## savini72 (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally jsut ordered my Nexus 7 and looking up which ROM is going onto it day 1


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 12, 2013)

savini72 said:


> Finally jsut ordered my Nexus 7 and looking up which ROM is going onto it day 1

Click to collapse



Any 4.3 ROM


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Preparing for dinner

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No problem. I got the page finished btw..
> 
> Page for my minecraft server xda members may join:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 2184016
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh lol.
I'll check it right now.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

Found it, typo in the link
Here's the good one:
http://domini99.iclanwebsites.com/

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## lzzar (Aug 12, 2013)

Just convinced my sister to switch from iPhone to Android.
She just ordered a Galaxy s3.
Now I can have a little fun with her old iPhone 4 hehe 

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to eat now


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

lzzar said:


> Just convinced my sister to switch from iPhone to Android.
> She just ordered a Galaxy s3.
> Now I can have a little fun with her old iPhone 4 hehe
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 12, 2013)

lzzar said:


> Just convinced my sister to switch from iPhone to Android.
> She just ordered a Galaxy s3.
> Now I can have a little fun with her old iPhone 4 hehe
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



WoW....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 12, 2013)

lzzar said:


> Just convinced my sister to switch from iPhone to Android.
> She just ordered a Galaxy s3.
> Now I can have a little fun with her old iPhone 4 hehe
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



Really dude u are like me 
but I told my sis to buy lumia 520 better then galaxy s duo's 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

lzzar said:


> Just convinced my sister to switch from iPhone to Android.
> She just ordered a Galaxy s3.
> Now I can have a little fun with her old iPhone 4 hehe
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



I can help you jailbreaking it if its running 6.1.3

Jailbreaking 6.1.3 is unsupported and different then normal.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

I can play MC now. I'll be in Emerald BattleCraft.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Going to get some good night sleep...


----------



## lzzar (Aug 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I can help you jailbreaking it if its running 6.1.3
> 
> Jailbreaking 6.1.3 is unsupported and different then normal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6.1.3 is the latest for iPhone 4?

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## blacknight1114 (Aug 12, 2013)

lzzar said:


> 6.1.3 is the latest for iPhone 4?
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



Would make a good door stop.....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

lzzar said:


> 6.1.3 is the latest for iPhone 4?
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



They skipped 6.1.4, planned update to ios 7

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## CyberKitsune (Aug 12, 2013)

I am currently trying to play Osu! right now. (It's a PC game, google it c: )

In the background I'm compiling an android build.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

I finished the app for my server.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


Spoiler



Im running a Minecraft server!
more information and IP, download the app!
Phone edition:
http://www.appsgeyser.com/557369

Tablet edition:
http://www.appsgeyser.com/557399


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 12, 2013)

Playing wii sports resort

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Ah, no, that was a landline.
> 
> My mobile plan gets 6.4Mbps down and 1.49Mbps up; on a 14.4Mbps plan. It's T-Mobile, I don't think anyone's seen it go above 8Mbps.

Click to collapse



T-Mo here on HSPA+ gets about 20Mbps down.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> T-Mo here on HSPA+ gets about 20Mbps down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



20mbps?


----------



## veeman (Aug 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> 20mbps?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's faster than my Ethernet connection. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. It's faster than my Ethernet connection.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In India maximum is 2mbps


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sleep-posting 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Waiting to calibrate my battery. It kinda needs it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 13, 2013)

Taking my wife out to teach her how to drive my new six speed manual coupe. It might be frustrating, it might not. I hope it is fun for her. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just newbie to Minecraft and my little brother ruined it and i got banned from server that i join.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Just newbie to Minecraft and my little brother ruined it and i got banned from server that i join.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



My little brother didn't follow the rules while playing.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> My little brother didn't follow the rules while playing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What rules??? Mc has no rules!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> What rules??? Mc has no rules!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Opps, my little brother has destroyed others bulding. :screwy: 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 13, 2013)

Getting bored  while attending the posting of opthalmology in the hospital


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Opps, my little brother has destroyed others bulding. :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL, your brother is awesome. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> 20mbps?

Click to collapse



Double that for my speed


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Double that for my speed

Click to collapse



Triple for mine 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Triple for mine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



:silly:


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> :silly:

Click to collapse



I used to have 100mbit, one of the first in Belgium, was awesome, but too expensive. Over €100/month..

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PurpleNinja225 (Aug 13, 2013)

Watching a movie in my dorm with my two buddies wishing this was my 10th post...

Sent from my AOSP on geeb_att_us using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

pierangelof said:


> ... and I am writing my tenth post. Now I am a free man

Click to collapse





PurpleNinja225 said:


> Watching a movie in my dorm with my two buddies wishing this was my 10th post...
> 
> Sent from my AOSP on geeb_att_us using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y U No posting in on-topic thread?!!??

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PurpleNinja225 (Aug 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Y U No posting in on-topic thread?!!??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The topic was post what we are doing right now... Watching a movie and wishing that was my tent post was what o was doing at that moment..


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Y U No posting in on-topic thread?!!??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ignore and Report


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ignore and Report

Click to collapse



You report 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 13, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> You report
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too lazy


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Double that for my speed

Click to collapse



Double data rate? 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


Spoiler



Im running a Minecraft server!
more information and IP, download the app!
Phone edition:
http://www.appsgeyser.com/557369

Tablet edition:
http://www.appsgeyser.com/557399


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> T-Mo here on HSPA+ gets about 20Mbps down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about H+. This is a normal 3G network. They've only just started testing H+ and LTE in Amsterdam, which is 160KM from where I am.  (I'm bothering Tmo about it, but so far no such luck. Did manage to get us two new towers in this area, though. So some progress, at least.)


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think i'm going to start building at Funland (in my server)


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I used to have 100mbit, one of the first in Belgium, was awesome, but too expensive. Over €100/month..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse











Seraz007 said:


> Double that for my speed

Click to collapse



We pay $45 USD for a 20mbit connection. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just finished fixing my internet...it was a pain in the @$$

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

Ordered a new extended battery for my laptop.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just finished fixing my internet...it was a pain in the @$$
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well i cant play mc anymore unfortunately :/
Its too late.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well i cant play mc anymore unfortunately :/
> Its too late.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Domini, do you have any problems with me using an Xray on your server?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## domini99 (Aug 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Domini, do you have any problems with me using an Xray on your server?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Actually, yes. Its not fair to the others 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Actually, yes. Its not fair to the others
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



????


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 13, 2013)

Smoking the s____ outa my e-cig messing with this bad ass rom (Beanstalk 4.3) , setting it up (flashed this morn) contemplating doing laundry.  

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cl0udstr1f3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just trying to get 10 posts lol.


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 13, 2013)

cl0udstr1f3 said:


> Just trying to get 10 posts lol.

Click to collapse



Don't spam for the sake of getting 10 posts.


----------



## networmx34 (Aug 13, 2013)

doing research very clear to get s-off and never fail.
with my HTC sensation. looking for some one getting happy and new.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> We pay $45 USD for a 20mbit connection.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pfft I pay 40€(yes, euros) for 8mbit connection. I live in a country where everything is expensive and in my town, there's only one contractor for Internet and obviously they overcharge for everything... 



Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Pfft I pay 40€(yes, euros) for 8mbit connection. I live in a country where everything is expensive and in my town, there's only one contractor for Internet and obviously they overcharge for everything...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Oh, that sucks man. We have only one ISP in our area also.


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Pfft I pay 40€(yes, euros) for 8mbit connection. I live in a country where everything is expensive and in my town, there's only one contractor for Internet and obviously they overcharge for everything...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



In our country ISP charges 17$ for 3.2mbps connection upto 18GB and after that 1.3mbps unlimited.


----------



## GabeEddyT (Aug 13, 2013)

Waking up from a 2 hour nap.

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> In our country ISP charges 17$ for 3.2mbps connection upto 18GB and after that 1.3mbps unlimited.

Click to collapse



In my country, I could get unlimited 8mbps internet for RM 160 @ USD 49. But they including their TV service, which my father doesn't like very much.
But, I still stuck with 512kbps plan 

BTW, i'm finding a way to troll my father to stop watching pr0n.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> In my country, I could get unlimited 8mbps internet for RM 160 @ USD 49. But they including their TV service, which my father doesn't like very much.
> But, I still stuck with 512kbps plan
> 
> BTW, i'm finding a way to troll my father to stop watching pr0n.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow...and i thought 5-7 MB was bad...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Watching AGT & 60 days until TWD ♥♥♥ 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> BTW, i'm finding a way to troll my father to stop watching pr0n.

Click to collapse



Let the poor guy be. xD


----------



## geekygrl (Aug 14, 2013)

Laying on the couch waiting for the pager to go off again...(emergency services) 

http://twitter.com/durtgeek


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Aug 14, 2013)

Watching High School Of The Dead

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not fair others had to look for it, and you can just see it through the ground.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## neonowo (Aug 14, 2013)

hard working with htc desire z and miui


----------



## pierangelof (Aug 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ignore and Report

Click to collapse



Please, as I am a noob, could you explain me which rule of the Forum I infringed. I have written what I was doing in a thread called "Post what you're doing right now!" in a off-topic forum. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

pierangelof said:


> Please, as I am a noob, could you explain me which rule of the Forum I infringed. I have written what I was doing in a thread called "Post what you're doing right now!" in a off-topic forum.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298 

And this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284892 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298
> 
> And this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284892
> ...

Click to collapse



he was just being led to spam
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44608118

read the 4th post and you'll get it


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> he was just being led to spam
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44608118
> 
> read the 4th post and you'll get it

Click to collapse



So, he/she has been trolled?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> So, he/she has been trolled?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nope i think that guy was pretty serious and dumb


----------



## pierangelof (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298
> 
> And this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284892

Click to collapse



Ok, everything is clear. But I would like to emphasize again that I did not infringe any rule!

Thanks for you help.


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

Deciding which colour to dye my hair tomorrow.  I'm torn between Vermillion Red and Atlantic Blue (both from La Riche Directions). 

Might do both.


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 14, 2013)

Drinking coffee. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

Reading the Ubuntu Touch porting guide...


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## MoonBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

pierangelof said:


> Ok, everything is clear. But I would like to emphasize again that I did not infringe any rule!
> 
> Thanks for you help.

Click to collapse



Sorry if i mislead you mate.. you cannot make 10 posts just anywhere to ask doubts in development section. its exactly as its quoted in this thread.
i take part of the blame 

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> nope i think that guy was pretty serious and dumb

Click to collapse



guess i deserve that !


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

No biggy 

we all make mistakes


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> No biggy
> 
> we all make mistakes

Click to collapse



me too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I completely forgot about the old N00B video :thumbup: 
Still better then the new one. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Deciding which colour to dye my hair tomorrow.  I'm torn between Vermillion Red and Atlantic Blue (both from La Riche Directions).
> 
> Might do both.

Click to collapse



You remind me of my sister...and mum...and every other girl in my family...literaly.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You remind me of my sister...and mum...and every other girl in my family...literaly.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



xD Do they also dye their hair neon?


----------



## sparkydave1981 (Aug 14, 2013)

*right now? or before i started typing this?*

I just gave up (until tomorrow) on updating my resume / CV since my current job is starting to suck and is likely to end due to the company having bugger all work for me.... not cool


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> xD Do they also dye their hair neon?

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. They will do anything they want!
One day its red one side. And whatever blue the other.
The next its blond dip dyed a specific shade of purple.
And it just goes on...and on...and on...they always do another colour with whatever style when the old dyes gone.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 14, 2013)

Waiting to charge my 18650 batts. 


••••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 •••••


----------



## professor_proton (Aug 14, 2013)

Installing android-x86 4.3 jb on my rusty old pc 

sent from my super advanced mini fridge


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Deciding which colour to dye my hair tomorrow.  I'm torn between Vermillion Red and Atlantic Blue (both from La Riche Directions).
> 
> Might do both.

Click to collapse



How about a normal color. Like brown or black or blonde... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> How about a normal color. Like brown or black or blonde...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How about green :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How about green :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



How about pure black 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android311 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sleep!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> How about a normal color. Like brown or black or blonde...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dull. I hate normal, it's so incredibly boring.



Android Pizza said:


> How about green :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I've considered it, but nah.



luqman98 said:


> How about pure black
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let's leave that to the Emos.


----------



## _frog hair (Aug 14, 2013)

Sitting in copenhagen airport!

Sendt fra min Nexus 10 med Tapatalk2


----------



## cmont (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Deciding which colour to dye my hair tomorrow.  I'm torn between Vermillion Red and Atlantic Blue (both from La Riche Directions).
> 
> Might do both.

Click to collapse



Go with the red..and streaks of blue


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Currently updating my drivers...thing...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ignoring teh fool who wants me back :cyclops:


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Eating noodles...with my chinese friend!
We just had a noodle eating race and guess who won...im sure its obvious...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bennyboy78 (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Eating noodles...with my chinese friend!
> We just had a noodle eating race and guess who won...im sure its obvious...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You of course lol 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

bennyboy78 said:


> You of course lol
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Eating noodles...with my chinese friend!
> We just had a noodle eating race and guess who won...im sure its obvious...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You guys are Pasta?! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm thirsty and want some drink, but my parents are fighing the hell out of each other, better not get down to get myself some coke 

Anybody in for a game? I'm locked in my room with my computer and my xbox.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Deciding which colour to dye my hair tomorrow.  I'm torn between Vermillion Red and Atlantic Blue (both from La Riche Directions).
> 
> Might do both.

Click to collapse



How about.. none? Shave it, like me  hair is so overrated 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> How about.. none? Shave it, like me  hair is so overrated
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b

Click to collapse



Not sure if like a sir


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> How about.. none? Shave it, like me  hair is so overrated
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b

Click to collapse



+1
I cant be bothered to look good and thats probably why im single.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> +1
> I cant be bothered to look good and thats probably why im single.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



In holidays, i never do my hairs.
Until my mom forced me to get a haircut 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> How about.. none? Shave it, like me  hair is so overrated
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b

Click to collapse



I'm a _woman,_ genius.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I'm a _woman,_ genius.

Click to collapse



They can shave too 

Try a dark red.
It looks very good to alot of women


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> +1
> I cant be bothered to look good and thats probably why im single.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Same here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> They can shave too
> 
> Try a dark red.
> It looks very good to alot of women

Click to collapse



I had that a few times, not my thing. (Usually when a new dye turned out darker than the packaging said, even with bleaching.) I prefer my red to be more in the direction of my avatar 

And I'm not shaving. Bald on a woman just looks ridiculous; it's only excusable if the cause is uncontrollable: Chemo therapy, medication or a hereditary cause.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I had that a few times, not my thing. (Usually when a new dye turned out darker than the packaging said, even with bleaching.) I prefer my red to be more in the direction of my avatar
> 
> And I'm not shaving. Bald on a woman just looks ridiculous; it's only excusable if the cause is uncontrollable: Chemo therapy or medication.

Click to collapse



...ITS A COLOUR! Just pick one and be done woman!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I had that a few times, not my thing. (Usually when a new dye turned out darker than the packaging said, even with bleaching.) I prefer my red to be more in the direction of my avatar

Click to collapse



I don't know, i'm not experienced with dyeing (fock grammer) 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...ITS A COLOUR! Just pick one and be done woman!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Its called women. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I'm a _woman,_ genius.

Click to collapse



Could be kinky  
You'll fit perfectly next to me  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




lars1216 said:


> Its called women.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice one lars...
One wom*a*n
Two wom*e*n
Learn some damn english!
And i know ur dutch, so am i!  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Could be kinky
> You'll fit perfectly next to me
> 
> Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it right! I meant women in general not this specific woman. Else it would've been a woman. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 14, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I did it right! I meant women in general not this specific woman. Else it would've been a woman.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok, fair enough, but gmaster didnt, so ur correction was invalid! Mwahahaha! (Im in an evil mood today  )

Edit: oh wait, i get it.. Nevermind, lol
I'm tired! Leave me alone!  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not fair!  but it wasn't a correction I meant that's its normal for women to act that way. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Not fair!  but it wasn't a correction I meant that's its normal for women to act that way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



*that *it's 
But you are right. I will never understand women.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *that *it's
> But you are right. I will never understand women.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Sorry lots of typos ATM. Haven't got time to replace stock android keyboard with swiftkey yet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...ITS A COLOUR! Just pick one and be done woman!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I already have, I just said at the time that I was debating which on to do 



domini99 said:


> I don't know, i'm not experienced with dyeing (fock grammer)

Click to collapse



I am.  Have been doing so since I was 6.



lars1216 said:


> Not fair!  but it wasn't a correction I meant that's its normal for women to act that way.

Click to collapse



Not all of us. Some of us just enjoy pretending to debate something for hours because the reactions from the men are so hilarious


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I already have, I just said at the time that I was debating which on to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...no comment...XD

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 14, 2013)

Still, hair is overrated!
But if you want my opinion @ShadowLea: dark red and curly..  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

No dye and curly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Still, hair is overrated!
> But if you want my opinion @ShadowLea: dark red and curly..
> 
> Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a

Click to collapse



Nah. If its gonna be curly then no dye. I cant really picture anyone looking good with red curly hair.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I already have, I just said at the time that I was debating which on to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's not nice. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Nah. If its gonna be curly then no dye. I cant really picture anyone looking good with red curly hair.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hey, personal opinion eh, taste differs  i always had a weakness for curly hair. My gf has it naturally  but she's dark blonde, also naturally. So not the smartest girl either, obviously  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

Fooling around in Minecraft PE. Cow spawner + Fire = Infinite Fun





P.S. Wow. @OP might as well change the title to "Hair discussion thread".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Hey, personal opinion eh, taste differs  i always had a weakness for curly hair. My gf has it naturally  but she's dark blonde, also naturally. So not the smartest girl either, obviously
> 
> Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a

Click to collapse



I dont mind curly hair. And it does look good, i do agree, but i just cant see some hair colours and curly hair together.
But who am i to decide for the girls.  

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Fooling around in Minecraft PE. Cow spawner + Fire = Infinite Fun
> View attachment 2189084
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Dont blame me. Blame shadowlee for starting it!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I dont mind curly hair. And it does look good, i do agree, but i just cant see some hair colours and curly hair together.
> But who am i to decide for the girls.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Wise words my friend, wise words....

And yes, blame it on @ShadowLea! All ur fault! 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 14, 2013)

Installing a bunch of different keyboards on my phone.


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

Trying not to be sad and working on a theme to cheer me up.


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Trying not to be sad and working on a theme to cheer me up.

Click to collapse



What's wrong? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



One of my friends from 6th grade died.  
He was 19 years old.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> One of my friends from 6th grade died.
> He was 19 years old.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry bro?  If it's ok, what happened?


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I'm so sorry bro?  If it's ok, what happened?

Click to collapse



No, I have no idea what happened. I saw his name and picture in the obituary. Didn't say anything about what happened. All I know was he was way too young to die.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> One of my friends from 6th grade died.
> He was 19 years old.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> No, I have no idea what happened. I saw his name and picture in the obituary. Didn't say anything about what happened. All I know was he was way too young to die.

Click to collapse



That's terrible.

My sympathy to you and his other friends and family.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I have no idea what happened. I saw his name and picture in the obituary. Didn't say anything about what happened. All I know was he was way too young to die.

Click to collapse



I feel sorry for you dude...hope you feel better soon.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> eatin jollyhotdog

Click to collapse



Aren't you an anticlimactic one.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I have no idea what happened. I saw his name and picture in the obituary. Didn't say anything about what happened. All I know was he was way too young to die.

Click to collapse



...........

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

Watching Duck Dynasty. I love this show 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> My sympathy to you and his other friends and family.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











LoopDoGG79 said:


> I'm so sorry bro?  If it's ok, what happened?

Click to collapse



Just found out. It was a car accident. The car he was in flipped.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just found out. It was a car accident. The car he was in flipped.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh my...... i feel sorry for that. Where did you know from?

My cousin was killed by someone this year 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> One of my friends from 6th grade died.
> He was 19 years old.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Wow bro I'm so sorry

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Oh my...... i feel sorry for that. Where did you know from?
> 
> My cousin was killed by someone this year
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was on the news just now and I just got a text from one of my friends. Car crashes suck because most of them are preventable.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Watching Duck Dynasty. I love this show
> 
> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



Tell me, why do you personally like it?

Everyone I know is enthralled with it and I can't stand it. I don't see what people see in it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Watching Duck Dynasty. I love this show
> 
> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse




Me too. 




Android Pizza said:


> Tell me, why do you personally like it?
> 
> Everyone I know is enthralled with it and I can't stand it. I don't see what people see in it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's interesting and really funny.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tell me, why do you personally like it?
> 
> Everyone I know is enthralled with it and I can't stand it. I don't see what people see in it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lighten up pasta. Its just a show. That alot of people watch because its awesome!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 15, 2013)

I am going to buy a new laptop so searching them.


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 15, 2013)

Preparing to flash CM10.2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 15, 2013)

My condolences veeman, deaths always suck 

I'm getting ready for school. I've slept 12 hours so I think I won't fall asleep at lectures today... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 15, 2013)

Waiting for bus going to buy the missus a new hard drive. And laptop. And treat her to dinner and the movies 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just found out. It was a car accident. The car he was in flipped.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that.  
You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just found out. It was a car accident. The car he was in flipped.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



My condolences man. :'(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## 121tech (Aug 15, 2013)

Researching android GoogleTV sticks and boxes because I want something a little smarter than a Cast


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 15, 2013)

planning to buy a new phone


----------



## pierangelof (Aug 15, 2013)

MoonBlade said:


> Sorry if i mislead you mate..

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I will survive. I know  that you have tried to help me and I appreciate it a lot!

Bye.


----------



## manojchintu (Aug 15, 2013)

facebooking


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2013)

Currently I'm at the swiming pool 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 15, 2013)

Bought a laptop Dell.. Loving it 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfriend33 (Aug 15, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Bought a laptop Dell.. Loving it
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What model? 

There are two schools of thought when it comes to purchasing a computer. At least for me. 

Option A : research the heck out of all the models, bells, and whistles. Shell out extra $300 for a three year extended warranty. Make sure this puppy will last! Total price $2000+

Option B: Find a good run of the mill computer at rock bottom prices (usually black Friday or cyber Monday). No more than $250-$300 and prepare to spend $50 on maxing out the memory at some point. Use this computer for no more than 2 years. Part it out if it breaks. 

Heck I'm still using my compaq netbook that was $179 on black Friday 2009. Spent $20 upgrading the ram. 

I recently found an old mac mall and pc mall catalog from 1997. I saw most laptops were priced at two to three grand and up. Makes me less *****y about apples current computer prices. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## ak070 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thinking of what ROM should I download...


----------



## pntless (Aug 15, 2013)

Absent mindedly browsing the internet while watching TV.


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Waiting for the USPS dude to come along with my battery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cruzizcaredonotn (Aug 15, 2013)

at the dentist office waiting on my daughter to be seen.

Sent from BIONIC using ANDROID


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 15, 2013)

jfriend33 said:


> What model?
> 
> There are two schools of thought when it comes to purchasing a computer. At least for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been using 60 euro worth(that's what it cost back then) desktop pc(included a flat monitor) for four years. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Aug 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Although ios 7 looks pretty nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_

Click to collapse



Android Rules!

Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2013)

AndroInDisguise said:


> Android Rules!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium

Click to collapse



YOU DON'T SAY??????


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 15, 2013)

Spent the day drilling through very hard poured concretethat has a very hard Italian tile over it. Now, a nice long 2-3.5hr drive home. Depends on the spectacular Connecticut traffic. Then, off to do two more jobs in North Western MA. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

AndroInDisguise said:


> Android Rules!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium

Click to collapse



What does it rule? :what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 15, 2013)

I am willing to buy a new laptop but I want Nvidia 740M graphics card or 650M 2GB dedicated, still i can't find it.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2013)

My enegry level is at point zero... Running on backup power.

Starting emergency power unit [check]
Unloading eyes driver and loading blur driver [check]
Disabling internal heat generator [check]



Or.... I'm tired as fack i'm going to sleep 
Bye everyone!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey Domini, is my ShionKaito438 account whitelisted on your Minecraft server?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey Domini, is my ShionKaito438 account whitelisted on your Minecraft server?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Didnt i see you some on the server once?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Didnt i see you some on the server once?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Idk which account I was on.

I'll see if I'm whitelisted when I get home.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I feel like today is the most dramatic day on Facebook today...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## alexteel (Aug 16, 2013)

*Aside from reading XDA?*

About to have a phone meeting.


----------



## bazfiz (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm just explore my first custom rom
I'm very happy with zelly cream

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 16, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am willing to buy a new laptop but I want Nvidia 740M graphics card or 650M 2GB dedicated, still i can't find it.

Click to collapse



 I'm just so happen to be selling my Asus gaming laptop which has the 650M Chip in it with two gigabytes of dedicated RAM along with 8 gigs of onboard RAM and a hybrid drive at 750 gigabyte with windows 7 premium it also comes with the original hard drive with the original software on it price $1400 dollars.  I just purchased this a couple months ago thinking that I need a laptop with 4 USB 3.0 ports. I was wrong I really would rather have an ultrabook with 3 USB 3.0 ports.
 What state are you located in? If close enough and interested. I could meet up with you. I am in MA
The laptop is an ASUS G55. If I am correct. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> I'm just so happen to be selling my Asus gaming laptop which has the 650M Chip in it with two gigabytes of dedicated RAM along with 8 gigs of onboard RAM and a hybrid drive at 750 gigabyte with windows 7 premium it also comes with the original hard drive with the original software on it price $1400 dollars.  I just purchased this a couple months ago thinking that I need a laptop with 4 USB 3.0 ports. I was wrong I really would rather have an ultrabook with 3 USB 3.0 ports.
> What state are you located in? If close enough and interested. I could meet up with you. I am in MA
> The laptop is an ASUS G55. If I am correct.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



He lives in India. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> He lives in India.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



The roll eyes face is quite fitting regarding me. Lol! I suppose I should have checked his info page. But I am on Tapatalk. And don't know yet how to check. 
 Regardless, I'm willing to make that drive:sly: Lol!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> The roll eyes face is quite fitting regarding me. Lol! I suppose I should have checked his info page. But I am on Tapatalk. And don't know yet how to check.
> Regardless, I'm willing to make that drive:sly: Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol, tap on their display pic. :sly::sly:
It's a short drive. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, tap on their display pic. :sly::sly:
> It's a short drive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




 Absolutely, off a pier. :beer:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 16, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> Absolutely, off a pier. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Come to India then, and sell your PC. 

I would rather opt for i3 atm.


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 16, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Come to India then, and sell your PC.
> 
> I would rather opt for i3 atm.

Click to collapse



Would if I could. But, I can not. Wish I could sell it to some one. For some reason I do not think that will happen any time soon. So, I just may opt for installing it into my vehicle as a car PC.  Well, I wont install it in the vehicle. But I will install the peripherals in the vehicle. Touch screen, track pad, GPS antenna and other things. Any way, good luck finding what you are looking for. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey Domini, is my ShionKaito438 account whitelisted on your Minecraft server?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



If allright it is.
But the server will start in half an hour, i'm still in bed you know 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

Damnit, just got out of bed, on the table downstairs i found a note:

"Hi Dominique, we are at work, we will be home at evening.

Greetz, your parents."

Boring day is boring -.-


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 16, 2013)

Eating donuts at school. FML. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 16, 2013)

Studying at college


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 16, 2013)

Meditating..... Huuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 16, 2013)

flashback7 said:


> Meditating..... Huuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I hear bees.. Where's that damn repellant! 
Hunting bees! Aaargh!
*berzerk*

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anybody wanna join me and my cousine black ops 2 zombies xbox?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 16, 2013)

Njoying the weather


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 16, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am willing to buy a new laptop but I want Nvidia 740M graphics card or 650M 2GB dedicated, still i can't find it.

Click to collapse



Go for amd a4
I saw a laptop config were
1 tb hdd
8gb ram
2 gb dedicated amd graphics
And AMD A4 (quadcore , clockspeed-2.2 ghz)
Company - HP
And its 33k
P.S. 1$ is approx 56 INR. 






jfriend33 said:


> What model?
> 
> There are two schools of thought when it comes to purchasing a computer. At least for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dell inspiron
Dont remember model no
Configuration are i3 3rd gen, 4gb ram, 1gb nvidia graphic and 500 gb hdd. 
38k price
1$~ 56 INR 

Guys needed some suggestion
External or portable hdd? Price? Here its too costly 4k
Cn you pls enquire me the price in ur respective countries,?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Aug 16, 2013)

Working & looking over this Apple water damage class action suit I received. Thanks Crapple


----------



## Velldrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Im drinking a beer and reading all news from the world about Real Madrid, android devices etc..


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 16, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Go for amd a4
> I saw a laptop config were
> 1 tb hdd
> 8gb ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Amd processors are useless 
Btw tell me the model number.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

Intel I series + AMD graphics = win

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here



---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

Coming to budget laptops, bought a new laptop 20~ days ago, check out HP pavilion g6 2303TX 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Intel I series + AMD graphics = win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



INTEL i5+AMD HD8000+8GBs of RAM+All useless stuff i don't need to know = PROFIT!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> INTEL i5+AMD HD8000+8GBs of RAM+All useless stuff i don't need to know = PROFIT!

Click to collapse



HDD,SDD?

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HDD,SDD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need for that. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> No need for that. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Pen drive?:what:

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Pen drive?:what:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I write with my pens. Never driven with one before.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I write with my pens. Never driven with one before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I misread that post....

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I write with my pens. Never driven with one before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I sometime use my pen as a broom & use it to fly, very hard to drive, I learned  from Hogwarts 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I sometime use my pen as a broom & use it to fly, very hard to drive, I learned  from Hogwarts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you teach me?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you teach me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't, it broke during a quidditch match :'(

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Can't, it broke during a quidditch match :'(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aw snap.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I misread that post....
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



I See what u read there:sly:

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I misread that post....
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



I would do that too but I can never get it on top of the table when I'm sitting down. :silly:


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 16, 2013)

Posting this post...

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## szzlgupta (Aug 16, 2013)

Tweeting  taking part in contests on twitter 

Follow Me on Twitter : *@szzlgupta* [see siggy for direct link ]


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Tweeting  taking part in contests on twitter
> 
> Follow Me on Twitter : *@szzlgupta* [see siggy for direct link ]

Click to collapse



Twitter? WHATSTHAAAAAAAAAAA


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Twitter? WHATSTHAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the noise that birds make.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's the noise that birds make.

Click to collapse



Oh, so @szzlgupta is a bird?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

How do i flash a kernel guys? Its been too long since i flashed one.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> How do i flash a kernel guys? Its been too long since i flashed one.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Using flashtool when using xperia device.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Using flashtool when using xperia device.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



But i dont have an xperia.
I have a samsung galaxy...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> But i dont have an xperia.
> I have a samsung galaxy...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Galaxy wut?
S1,2,3,4
Gio, mini, ace, etc etc etc


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Galaxy wut?
> S1,2,3,4
> Gio, mini, ace, etc etc etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S Waytooexpensive 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 16, 2013)

Buying Razer mouse + mouse pad.


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Aug 16, 2013)

Buying a Galaxy S4. Woot!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ercxar (Aug 16, 2013)

Trying to sleep. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 16, 2013)

ercxar said:


> Trying to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Same here 

Sent from my Optimus 4x using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 16, 2013)

Being annoyed by the fact that my N7 did update xda premium but my gnex didn't. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 16, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Being annoyed by the fact that my N7 did update xda premium but my gnex didn't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You mean didn't update automatically?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr Smile said:


> I'm trying to reach 10 posts to be able to contact someone per PM.

Click to collapse



This is not your place to gain 10 posts, dude!

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting 10 posts to post in Dev threads

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Aug 17, 2013)

Trying out XDA 4

Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium


----------



## furyoflight1029 (Aug 17, 2013)

Having fun doing math problems

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Getting 10 posts to post in Dev threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Reported for spamming. *wink**nudge*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HDD,SDD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1TB hard disk


----------



## Amigodelcanijo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Bellarmine elopill*

I need to write 10 posts


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Amigodelcanijo said:


> I need to write 10 posts

Click to collapse



This is NOT YOUR PLACE to write first 10 posts, dude!

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 17, 2013)

1

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

2


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 17, 2013)

3

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow...thats aloy of 10 post spammers in one day.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 1TB hard disk

Click to collapse



Anyone know where I can find a 1 TB floppy disk?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Anyone know where I can find a 1 TB floppy disk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yeah in dreams.


----------



## Amigodelcanijo (Aug 17, 2013)

*trade sficume*



veeman said:


> Anyone know where I can find a 1 TB floppy disk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



EBay of course.


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

Amigodelcanijo said:


> EBay of course.

Click to collapse



OK, you have 10 posts. Bye now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> OK, you have 10 posts. Bye now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Floppy disks are still in use?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Floppy disks are still in use?

Click to collapse



i have a floppy drive


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Floppy disks are still in use?

Click to collapse



The old computers at my school had floppy drives. I put some random video on one and put out in my friend's computer when she was working on a project. It crashed the computer. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> The old computers at my school had floppy drives. I put some random video on one and put out in my friend's computer when she was working on a project. It crashed the computer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



And that kids, is why they are no longer used.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## szzlgupta (Aug 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's the noise that birds make.

Click to collapse



No. Its a social networking site..







domini99 said:


> Oh, so @szzlgupta is a bird?
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> _How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I'm a normal human being 

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Twitter? WHATSTHAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a social networking site somewhat like facebook, but open. Facebook is closed community. Www.twitter.com acctually much more interesting than fb


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 17, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Amd processors are useless
> Btw tell me the model number.

Click to collapse



Dont remembr model no bro bt amd processors are very nice. A4 is faster than i3 and a8 than i5 
Amd has improved lot over time. 1st gen amd was crap now its worth it

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 17, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Getting 10 posts to post in Dev threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol, funny...  

I'm making coffee..

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 17, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Dont remembr model no bro bt amd processors are very nice. A4 is faster than i3 and a8 than i5
> Amd has improved lot over time. 1st gen amd was crap now its worth it
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



AMD processors heat up too much, & it's India so not recommended in laptops 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> AMD processors heat up too much, & it's India so not recommended in laptops
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not for me. I'm using a laptop with AMD E450 processor (1.6GHZ)+intergrated Radeon 6250 
Of course it is a cheap laptop. I got it for USD 304.90.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AleksaSavic (Aug 17, 2013)

*ROMING my phone*

Putting music and downloading ROMS.


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> AMD processors heat up too much, & it's India so not recommended in laptops
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 
Pc processors also heat up more than Intel ones 



luqman98 said:


> Not for me. I'm using a laptop with AMD E450 processor (1.6GHZ)+intergrated Radeon 6250
> Of course it is a cheap laptop. I got it for USD 304.90.
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1.6 won't heat up that fast


----------



## corsav6 (Aug 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Not for me. I'm using a laptop with AMD E450 processor (1.6GHZ)+intergrated Radeon 6250
> Of course it is a cheap laptop. I got it for USD 304.90.
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm using a Phenom ii dual core at 3ghz and its running nice a warm, not hot. It also blows any Intel processor of the same age and price range out of the water, laptop only cost €350 new. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScardracS (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm reading this post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blacklighter11 (Aug 17, 2013)

Reading what's everyone doing


Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> +1
> Pc processors also heat up more than Intel ones
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i OC my processor to 2.2 GHZ, my
processor still stable at 55°C (as I know)

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 17, 2013)

getng 10 poat so I can do question in development thread :cyclops:


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 17, 2013)

My husband finally convinced me to join XDA  I own a s4 and a Zopo 810 and theres an HTC DESIRE X in the drawer somewhere... Hello!



---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

And yes im writing in this thread to get my post count up...


---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

And to answer the question of the thread... Im about to eat lunch


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^^^^^tried to get 3 posts but stuck with one xD

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 17, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> You mean didn't update automatically?

Click to collapse



I didn't get the update notification and it didn't update automatically. (Even though I have that turned on) my gnex just updated 10 minutes ago. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol  Exactly!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Aug 17, 2013)

Recovering from a good blaze

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 17, 2013)

Buying Razer mouse


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 17, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Buying Razer mouse

Click to collapse



Hey bro how much external hdd cost in ur city?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 17, 2013)

Watching Lost and drinking green tea. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## poweredge99 (Aug 17, 2013)

About to do spark plugs and wires on my truck. 

PowerEdge99

Sent Tapa-Talking in my Galaxy.


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 17, 2013)

Writing post #5 or 6?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

reporting that guy ^^^


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> reporting that guy ^^^

Click to collapse



*woman 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *woman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





how about a girl? :silly::cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> how about a girl? :silly::cyclops::cyclops:

Click to collapse



V v v v v v v v v







EvaRia said:


> My husband finally convinced me to join XDA  I own a s4 and a Zopo 810 and theres an HTC DESIRE X in the drawer somewhere... Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha  its 6... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Dont remembr model no bro bt amd processors are very nice. A4 is faster than i3 and a8 than i5
> Amd has improved lot over time. 1st gen amd was crap now its worth it
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of you're on a budget. I still prefer Intel.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




EvaRia said:


> Haha  its 6...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Go post in the q&a and general section of your device forum. Mods don't like people spamming in off topic to get their 10 posts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally fixed various problems on my laptop...

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Aug 17, 2013)

Getting used to stickies being seen immediately on new xda premium. Keep misclicking. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cmont (Aug 17, 2013)

trying to find a kernel that works on my phone...that has sweep2wake..I miss that feature


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

Just hanging around on tapatalk..... Watching for new stuff, usual things 

The Wipe! 
°It's all about the Wipe°
XT910 D'Unicorns - JBX - Hybrid


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 17, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Hey bro how much external hdd cost in ur city?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



4650 1 TB Seagatte.


----------



## poweredge99 (Aug 18, 2013)

Last school prepping. Rearranged the kids room and putting a new desk together. Fun times. 

PowerEdge99

Sent Tapa-Talking in my Galaxy.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got an unfixable boot loop...FML. just had to do a factory reset and i also went outside to f*ck myself for being a [email protected]$$...its a long story...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Just got an unfixable boot loop...FML. just had to do a factory reset and i also went outside to f*ck myself for being a [email protected]$$...its a long story...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Ow

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2013)

and i cant remember my sig...great...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## squid93 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lying in bed! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiu115 (Aug 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and i cant remember my sig...great...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



like, SIG-sauer guns?


----------



## veeman (Aug 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and i cant remember my sig...great...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sent from my premium potato. Troof something something...

Edit: That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and i cant remember my sig...great...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Seriously?
You can't remember that epicness?

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

Reading some stuff about Android x86.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> 4650 1 TB Seagatte.

Click to collapse



500 gb one?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lzzar (Aug 18, 2013)

I just moved out!
I have my own place now, and the best of all... my own Internet!!!!

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 500 gb one?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No 1TB. I said that.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> No 1TB. I said that.

Click to collapse



I think he's asking what would a 500gb one cost. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## CopernicoXDA (Aug 18, 2013)

Waiting on Spaghetti to boil


----------



## Dragostini (Aug 18, 2013)

Just finished cooking burgers over my firepit on a grill and now enjoying a nice cold tuborg beer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 18, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I think he's asking what would a 500gb one cost.
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Oh yes I took it the other way. 
500Gb around 3700 or so.


----------



## jrollercoasters (Aug 19, 2013)

Sleep posting

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 19, 2013)

Planning to flash the New Experience JB Rom for SGY. Does this rom is good?

Sent from my Smartphone using Kulangot Rom


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Planning to flash the New Experience JB Rom for SGY. Does this rom is good?
> 
> Sent from my Smartphone using Kulangot Rom

Click to collapse



GingerDX for me 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 19, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> GingerDX for me
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GDX is ported to sgy too

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> GDX is ported to sgy too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, i had odexed the ROM plus removed some system apps 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

Lurking XDA after a long hiatus. Been busy with studies.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 19, 2013)

Preparing... Gotta go to college after 2 days of holidays...


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 19, 2013)

I think i'll stick with Evo x4

Sent from my Smartphone using Kulangot Rom


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody wanna bo2 zombies xbox with me?


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Anybody wanna bo2 zombies xbox with me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



im more of a halo guy.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## kreatonn (Aug 19, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Yes, i had odexed the ROM plus removed some system apps
> 
> Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the rom is originally made by Teamfun for x8, have some respect

Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im more of a halo guy.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I don't have halo


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> Well, the rom is originally made by Teamfun for x8, have some respect
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yea i know. Actually, i had bought second hand Xperia X8 with GingerDX inside it. But now it is hard-bricked 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm rocking




Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

All my stuff is packed except for my laptop. Off to college tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> All my stuff is packed except for my laptop. Off to college tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Good luck, bamboo buddy!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good luck, bamboo buddy!
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Thanks tortellini. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Thanks tortellini.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



*Pizza

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *Pizza
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



*pasta

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *pasta
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

On-Topic

I'm watching the conjuring 

Not night here, guess its a good thing
Although my room's pretty dark


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 19, 2013)

Fapping......

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fapping......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wat...

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> *Pizza
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



:|

I'm gonna call you tortellini.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fapping......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss that. 

I'm going to sleep. Just waiting for an sms... 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## lzzar (Aug 19, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> Well, the rom is originally made by Teamfun for x8, have some respect
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium

Click to collapse



No actually you too are wrong! The original GingerDX is made by legend @doixanh
Teamfun is just continuing his work  

I had an x8. 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domyre (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm waiting to get tired so I can go to bed


----------



## TheArc (Aug 20, 2013)

Cod Bo2

Cake...


----------



## ckshowtime (Aug 20, 2013)

Doing shift turnover at work, logging off my laptop and heading home.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Waking up. Good morning -_-)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------

Also testing the new YT update.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Aug 20, 2013)

At the hospital

Sent from my HTC One XL via XDA premium


----------



## ak070 (Aug 20, 2013)

Writing assignments...


----------



## Centurion13337 (Aug 20, 2013)

Enjoying my free morning with a pre-breakfast internet session.


----------



## WebPrestige (Aug 20, 2013)

scroll scroll scroll


----------



## ckshowtime (Aug 20, 2013)

Trying to take an ITIL Service Lifecycle web course.


----------



## Latzen (Aug 20, 2013)

playing bf3 ... humble bumble


----------



## crimson12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to change my softkey order on aosp 4.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Latzen (Aug 20, 2013)

watching simpsons


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 20, 2013)

Watching TV shows on xbmc and drinking white Russians. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## davidf88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Writing this thinking about dinner


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 20, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Trying to figure out how to change my softkey order on aosp 4.3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You can't.

You need a custom ROM.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## crimson12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You can't.
> 
> You need a custom ROM.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Using a custom ROM based off aosp. Cataclysm for the Gnex. I was hoping there were some XML files I could change or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Just reporting a 10 post spammer...


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

burn baby burn

im preparing fire extinguisher for the burned one

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## galaxys (Aug 21, 2013)

Making hotel reservations for a road trip


----------



## Bloe2100 (Aug 21, 2013)

debating on getting the HTC one when it comes to verizon or stick with my DNA.   And having a beer :silly:


----------



## pixel7474 (Aug 21, 2013)

*beats*

Listening to music and looking for the newest cases out.


----------



## dr_venture (Aug 21, 2013)

Dreaming of owning a nexus 7. Hopefully "Santa"  will bring me one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## haramizuki (Aug 21, 2013)

Sharing giveaway link. Hmm if you want to know about it check http://bit.ly/PeekAWooGiveaway

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jfriend33 (Aug 21, 2013)

Trying to decide if I should utilize the verizon upgrade loophole on a new Droid Maxx, and sell my razr maxx hd on Swappa. I think I'd actually break even (after buying a decent case). I hate calling it that since it sounds like I'm breaking the law. 

Or wait a few weeks to see how "beautimous" the galaxy note 3 will be. 

Please don't say get the maxx then sell it for top dollar if I like the note 3 bc I don't like the whole process of selling and switching phones. 

Does the droid maxx have wired hdmi support like my galaxy nexus did? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2013)

looking at the new utoob app.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PAPalinskie (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking at the window, and viewing of some tornadoes here in the ph while looking a great thread at xda.

sent from my throne


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 21, 2013)

PAPalinskie said:


> Looking at the window, and viewing of some tornadoes here in the ph while looking a great thread at xda.
> 
> sent from my throne

Click to collapse



Post some pics 

Enviado de meu GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## PAPalinskie (Aug 21, 2013)

Did my menu button still working at all. Im experiencing it almost 2months ago and then it malfunction again while trying to reply you. Maybe i be try to replace anything that creates a problem on it.

sent from my throne

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




projeto56 said:


> Post some pics
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



It is passed already around a minute ago and full of sands and leaves from the beach so i close almost my eyes to protect it from entering the sands in my eyes. So this is because of thypoon maring(ph name) and his friend southwest monsoon.

sent from my throne


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2013)

why can my phone no longer go more then 5 minites without rebooting and telling me the batterys ded??? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 21, 2013)

Watching " The Conjuring " -really creepy huh

Sent from my Smartphone using Kulangot Rom


----------



## Sir_Obvious (Aug 21, 2013)

Write some code for my next Android App ; )


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 21, 2013)

Watching News 

Sent from my Smartphone using Kulangot Rom


----------



## Vindceo (Aug 21, 2013)

Testing china tablet with 3D Mark


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 21, 2013)

Chatting friends in fb.


••••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 •••••


----------



## lzzar (Aug 21, 2013)

Currently lying on the nurse bed on my new college cause I got this extreme stomachpain. Probably stress....

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Eating this pizza yummieyummieyummie!







Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eating this pizza yummieyummieyummie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks goooooood

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why can my phone no longer go more then 5 minites without rebooting and telling me the batterys ded???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ykyrw... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Ykyrw...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



*sigh* i got root for basic stuff. i also got cm9 for basic performance improvements...but now i feel like my phone is saying "F*ck you. i didnt want to have some superuser guy take over."

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

best. site. ever. 
http://www.zimbrotop.com/sadsadsadsad/

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DennisVSG (Aug 22, 2013)

waiting more teen min to then go and see Wintersun playing live here in Vancouver


----------



## zhangsta (Aug 22, 2013)

Watching America Got Talent


----------



## harry lon (Aug 22, 2013)

Configuring my IP phone using proxies..


----------



## Accalia (Aug 22, 2013)

Browsing the S4 rom's whilst listening to music, while also cleaning up my desk.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2013)

staying up playing with my gaming clan...you dont know how tired i am...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jshealton (Aug 22, 2013)

Winding down and headed to bed after a long day.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 22, 2013)

vincyi269 said:


> trying to post something so I can contribute to the developer's thread... sigh

Click to collapse



You cannot post here just for gaining 10 first post :sly:

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 22, 2013)

At the store picking up some groceries 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

Just finished playing Minecraft.

A guy in my clan told another clan our coordinates and they raided us. 

Treason is lame. His reason for it was even more lame.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanning during my lunch hour


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just got my account on http://www.rdio.com/

Downloaded over 300 songs to my phone 

It's just amazing!


----------



## mradermaxlol (Aug 22, 2013)

Being happy of buying new Nexus 7 ^-^

Sent from my frozen Penguin's Nexus 7 using frozen Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just finished playing Minecraft.
> 
> A guy in my clan told another clan our coordinates and they raided us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so Faction PVP?
yeah...never do faction PVP. it suks unless you have a team that knows what they're doing, a team the can get OP loot and that knows how to raid sh*t.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so Faction PVP?
> yeah...never do faction PVP. it suks unless you have a team that knows what they're doing, a team the can get OP loot and that knows how to raid sh*t.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It's not even a faction server. Our "clan" isn't really a clan, and the other clan are allowed to exist because one of the members is IRL friends with the server owner.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *sigh* i got root for basic stuff. i also got cm9 for basic performance improvements...but now i feel like my phone is saying "F*ck you. i didnt want to have some superuser guy take over."
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, like your phone has its own will. " **** you man, ill do whatever i want. Oh you just wanna make a quick call? Heres a reboot for you." i hate being rooted. 

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## Bostich (Aug 22, 2013)

At nightwork and I must say I don't do anything...


----------



## imilleson (Aug 22, 2013)

Bostich said:


> At nightwork and I must say I don't do anything...

Click to collapse



Play StarCraft 2 HOTS

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah, like your phone has its own will. " **** you man, ill do whatever i want. Oh you just wanna make a quick call? Heres a reboot for you." i hate being rooted.
> 
> Sent from my BBQ

Click to collapse



and that kids, is root in a nutshell.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> *sigh* i got root for basic stuff. i also got cm9 for basic performance improvements...but now i feel like my phone is saying "F*ck you. i didnt want to have some superuser guy take over."
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I stick to modified stock roms. No matter how awesome the AOSP ROM's are, they always seem to have something significantly broken with them.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 23, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That's why I stick to modified stock roms. No matter how awesome the AOSP ROM's are, they always seem to have something significantly broken with them.

Click to collapse



^^And this is why Nexuses are supreme

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That's why I stick to modified stock roms. No matter how awesome the AOSP ROM's are, they always seem to have something significantly broken with them.

Click to collapse



agreed. but my phone was kinda getting to a point where stock was not good enough, most apps were updated making my phone useless and outdated and my phone felt like its gonna die on me soon. so i kinda had no choice.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Groot (Aug 23, 2013)

whats yer phone?

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> whats yer phone?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



galaxy w.

and im in soo much pain right now...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Vysin (Aug 23, 2013)

Watching some YouTube video and flashing a rom

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Waiting for teacher to enter in the class...


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 23, 2013)

Any pc gamers here? 
U could just suggest me some games u play on ur pc/laptop.? 
Less than or equal to 10 gb please.. My net too slow

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> studying

Click to collapse




micasbacay said:


> ok studying.....

Click to collapse




micasbacay said:


> study again

Click to collapse



Spammer detected! Reason: Gaining first 10 posts in off-topic thread.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> LOL....is this called spamming while in fact the thread says  "Post what you're doing right now!"  and this is what medicine student do...

Click to collapse



Look again at my post.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> LOL....is this called spamming while in fact the thread says  "Post what you're doing right now!"  and this is what medicine student do...

Click to collapse



well taking the fact that you just passed 10 posts and spammed the same thing 3 times...yes...yes it is.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well taking the fact that you just passed 10 posts and spammed the same thing 3 times...yes...yes it is.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



If you wanna report, report. Dont whine 
Oh wait, i just beat you to it 

On topic: reporting a 10 post spammer  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 23, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> If you wanna report, report. Dont whine
> Oh wait, i just beat you to it
> 
> On topic: reporting a 10 post spammer
> ...

Click to collapse


@Archer @M_T_M
i choose you!


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> so whats about it? do I gain something if i post 10 replies on this thread? and if my intention is to spam this thread just to get that precious 10 post then I may occupy a page of the thread at the same time

Click to collapse



Read this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 23, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> so whats about it? do I gain something if i post 10 replies on this thread? and if my intention is to spam this thread just to get that precious 10 post then I may occupy a page of the thread at the same time

Click to collapse



Read teh forum rulez plz.

You need to contribute sth to the community or at least be on topic on phones first.
Joining xda without any reason and posting useless stuff on off topic thread is called spamming and its quite a disgrace between forum members.


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> @Archer @M_T_M
> i choose you!

Click to collapse



Pokemon? Seriously? :s

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 23, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Pokemon? Seriously? :s
> 
> Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a

Click to collapse



They will never respond to my posts because its boring anyway.


----------



## justmpm (Aug 23, 2013)

I am responding to report about a 10 post spammer....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2013)

Trying to figure out why my jflte* builds have camera (lib?) issues, while my d2 builds do not.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> @Archer @M_T_M
> i choose you!

Click to collapse



M_T_M used "lulz"! It's super effective!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 23, 2013)

justmpm said:


> I am responding to report about a 10 post spammer....

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> M_T_M used "lulz"! It's super effective!
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



lulz.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Having my dinner... My Mother is ill...


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope she gets better


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hope she gets better

Click to collapse



me too 

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2


        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## ak070 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys...


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

hoping for a doctor tomorrow 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> hoping for a doctor tomorrow
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Is it because of your ...?


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 23, 2013)

Doin what my siggy says i'm doin


----------



## worf_1977 (Aug 23, 2013)

In ER bored as hell waiting for me To be released LOL

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Is it because of your ...?

Click to collapse



lol yeah...embarising...but it does look like a giant lump of something...and its painful everytime i move...i would go into more detail if it wasn't about you-know-what
but it does feel slightly less painful and looks kinda better.
im not sure if i should cancel it if it gets better by tomorrow or just go anyway.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## thehoovie (Aug 23, 2013)

*about making some rom*

right now, i am thinking about making a back in time ROM to run sense 2.0 on my sense 5 device lolz.  and then i was like what about a back to the stone age ROM that runs some sort of modified TouchFlo look alike ontop of android.  lolz


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

thehoovie said:


> right now, i am thinking about making a back in time ROM to run sense 2.0 on my sense 5 device lolz.  and then i was like what about a back to the stone age ROM that runs some sort of modified TouchFlo look alike ontop of android.  lolz

Click to collapse



or android 1.0 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 23, 2013)

just got told my doctors appointment was canceled due to last minute inspections...not what i wanted.. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

OH FUDGE ME! just as i thought getting kicked in the balls was the worst pain a guy could have, i get a bag of ice tied to my p3n15...FUUUUUUU

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking for some good tablet apps

"Two types of people: Those who buy iPhones; and those who are intelligent. I'm intelligent."
- Guy


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

just looking at other forums and seeing the ot threads they have. its pretty much stuff that would get locked instantly here for being a useless game!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## adamlee011 (Aug 24, 2013)

Watching action Jackson

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just looking at other forums and seeing the ot threads they have. its pretty much stuff that would get locked instantly here for being a useless game!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Gmaster, wanna gtalk?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Gmaster, wanna gtalk?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



i dont use it. and its kinda late to be gtalking. dont ya think?...oh...i forgot you lived on the other side of the world...well i feel stoopid...thays probably the tired side of me talking...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i dont use it. and its kinda late to be gtalking. dont ya think?...oh...i forgot you lived on the other side of the world...well i feel stoopid...thays probably the tired side of me talking...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



OK.

I just wanted your help on something.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> OK.
> 
> I just wanted your help on something.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



take this to PM if you want.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> take this to PM if you want.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Pm'ed

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

kk. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2013)

The usual. 

-kcco-


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



do you ever do anything else?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## _Variable (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking at some threads


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

Messing with the moto maker


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

my f*kin phones battery problem is just getting ridiculous...takes a year to chrage but half i second to drain...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 24, 2013)

Enjoying my new rom 

Sent from my Smartphone using my Kulangot


----------



## _Variable (Aug 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> my f*kin phones battery problem is just getting ridiculous...takes a year to chrage but half i second to drain...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



If your phone is popular (i.e Galaxy S series, HTC One) You can just buy a new battery.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> If your phone is popular (i.e Galaxy S series, HTC One) You can just buy a new battery.

Click to collapse



nope. its old. and that's why I'm complaining. when it gers to around 95% battery it will restart and say i have no battery at all...so i basicly keep it on charge every second of every day.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> nope. its old. and that's why I'm complaining. when it gers to around 95% battery it will restart and say i have no battery at all...so i basicly keep it on charge every second of every day.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Google for mugen power batteries, see if ur device is listed. I got one for my original desire. Great battery, but phone died  

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## _Variable (Aug 24, 2013)

私は何もしていないしています。


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> 私は何もしていないしています。

Click to collapse


----------



## WildfireDEV (Aug 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> 私は何もしていないしています。

Click to collapse



You are only supposed to post in English. You can get banned for a period of time for posting in another language.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta

**Press the thanks button if I have helped you.


----------



## _Variable (Aug 24, 2013)

WildfireDEV said:


> You are only supposed to post in English. You can get banned for a period of time for posting in another language.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta
> ...

Click to collapse



oh ok ,I actually meant it as a way to get ppl to try and translate it  it translates to "I am doing nothing"


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 24, 2013)

WildfireDEV said:


> You are only supposed to post in English. You can get banned for a period of time for posting in another language.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta
> ...

Click to collapse



I really hope no one gets banned for making one post in another language.


----------



## kensalvo (Aug 24, 2013)

*..*

I'm trying the best rom for galaxy s2 "Biftor rom v11"


----------



## DonPuri (Aug 24, 2013)

Im triying to download Trinity Haxxor Rom, but server is down.




Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 24, 2013)

facebooking


----------



## rafaelcantarela (Aug 24, 2013)

Downloading Googy kernel to flash over my CM10.1 Unofficial Temasek Rom on S3... Let's see if it's better than Temasek Kernel! 

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## XDA_h3n (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm BUMPING threads :3 Or am I looking for a gif? Oh well I'll just post dis to bump.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

Browsing xda from my iPad for the first time.

Sent from my iPad 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 25, 2013)

Downloading latest MIUIv5! From MaxWorks' Thread


----------



## bigpapanl (Aug 25, 2013)

Reading this forum, and enjoying the unofficial CM10.2 on my Samsung Galaxy S Plus/gt-i9001


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 25, 2013)

i got another boot loop OVER A F'IN BATTERY!!! :banghead:

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i got another boot loop OVER A F'IN BATTERY!!! :banghead:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*points and laughs*





Seriously, how? Let it ran out?

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## doctor_droid (Aug 25, 2013)

checking(reading)posts of a moderator ...


----------



## ApneaB (Aug 25, 2013)

Playing with crayons... 

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 25, 2013)

Reporting another 10 post gainer...

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 25, 2013)

Getting ready for party


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Getting ready for party

Click to collapse



Have fun  im getting ready for bed, work tomorrow  

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Have fun  im getting ready for bed, work tomorrow
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Good night Sweet dreams friend


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> *points and laughs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope. i think my phones just f*cked up and dying.
basicly i take it off charge, use it normally, phone restats randomly, battery dies (restarts at about 90-95%) and phone dies...a bit of research shows its my phone that f'd up.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jfriend33 (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you run Android 1.5 on a jelly bean device 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## 235oeauoeu32 (Aug 25, 2013)

finding 10 threads to post to


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> nope. i think my phones just f*cked up and dying.
> basicly i take it off charge, use it normally, phone restats randomly, battery dies (restarts at about 90-95%) and phone dies...a bit of research shows its my phone that f'd up.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



That sux. Time to move on then, eh 
My desire had that too, completely unstable overnight. Still works, but constantly crashing, and after half a day my clock runs 20 mins behind. I'd call that officially dead.

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Giving an old PC new life by installing Ubuntu.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

I think my mom is trying to tell me something...






Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 25, 2013)

235oeauoeu32 said:


> finding 10 threads to post to

Click to collapse



Search for them in device specific general threads. Try to be a usefull contribution to the forum, save urself from mistakes many others made before you. And please avoid off topic section, as ur posts will be deleted by moderators.

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think my mom is trying to tell me something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Domini!
See my post in the "XDA Gaming Clan" thread.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 25, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> That sux. Time to move on then, eh
> My desire had that too, completely unstable overnight. Still works, but constantly crashing, and after half a day my clock runs 20 mins behind. I'd call that officially dead.
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b

Click to collapse



yeah...well at least my contract expires soon!  not long till i get a better phone! and then i can actually leave off topic and be useful!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> I think my mom is trying to tell me something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait...i can read minds...your mum is thinking...put your cloths away before your xbox overheats...am i right or am i right?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi Domini!
> See my post in the "XDA Gaming Clan" thread.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Yeah, unfortunately i don't get it, i'm not a native speaker you know 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> yeah...well at least my contract expires soon!  not long till i get a better phone! and then i can actually leave off topic and be useful!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you look closely, you'll see its not turned on 
HAH UR MIND READING FAILED >=D

I'll be online more now, i hacked the school's new wifi password, FREE WIFI FOR ALL!!!!!!  


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately i don't get it, i'm not a native speaker you know
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me simplify it.

I'm having an organized raiding/griefing in Minecraft and I want you to be there.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Let me simplify it.
> 
> I'm having an organized raiding/griefing in Minecraft and I want you to be there.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Oh i can join! But a cannot play everyday due school 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh i can join! But a cannot play everyday due school
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. The date and time are in the post, along with the server IP.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> OK. The date and time are in the post, along with the server IP.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Okay, 5PM EST is 5 PM London time, is it?
If so, i think i'll have time!

But my country is ****ed up with summer and winter time, giving us another GMT time, so please pm me before it begins. Thanks 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

But i'm going to prepare to sleep, its 12:05am now.

Again, i got wifi in school again so i can read xda in school 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, 5PM EST is 5 PM London time, is it?
> If so, i think i'll have time!
> 
> But my country is ****ed up with summer and winter time, giving us another GMT time, so please pm me before it begins. Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay 

Actually it's 1 PM EST. Btw it's not London time, it's my time, and I live in the US.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay
> 
> Actually it's 1 PM EST. Btw it's not London time, it's my time, and I live in the US.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Eeeehh.. I am not sure about us times, but it might be possible that it will be midnight for me 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eeeehh.. I am not sure about us times, but it might be possible that it will be midnight for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check it.

Edit: It would be 7 AM your time

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll check it.
> 
> Edit: It would be 7 AM your time
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



If its 18:16 in where you are now, then we have 6 hours time difference.
Meaning that 5PM for you is 11PM for me 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> If its 18:16 in where you are now, then we have 6 hours time difference.
> Meaning that 5PM for you is 11PM for me
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No wait... I'm calculating wrong...


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Can this be right?







Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> If its 18:16 in where you are now, then we have 6 hours time difference.
> Meaning that 5PM for you is 11PM for me
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The pic is right

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The pic is right
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Can you please say the time in am/pm the event will be? So i can convert it to see if i can join.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you please say the time in am/pm the event will be? So i can convert it to see if i can join.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



1 PM my time

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 1 PM my time
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Ooooohhww, no problem,  i can just join 




That 'll be 7pm for me, not a problem at all 


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ooooohhww, no problem,  i can just join
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good 
I mistranslated it as 7 AM above, lol!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good
> I mistranslated it as 7 AM above, lol!
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Now we figured that out, i am really going to sleep 
Cya tomorrowz!


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Now we figured that out, i am really going to sleep
> Cya tomorrowz!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 26, 2013)

ah...i how i love a spotted d*ck...the name sounds totally wrong but tastes so good!
if you dont know what im talking about, google friend. friend help you get info.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Having breakfast...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ah...i how i love a spotted d*ck...the name sounds totally wrong but tastes so good!
> if you dont know what im talking about, google friend. friend help you get info.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I never knew you were so into d*cks...

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 26, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I never knew you were so into d*cks...
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



not just any d*ck. a spotted one!...what were you talking about? im talking about the cake 'spotted d*ck'...its a british thing...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> not just any d*ck. a spotted one!...what were you talking about? im talking about the cake 'spotted d*ck'...its a british thing...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I like pudding, but i dont like spotted ****.

Sent from my


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I like pudding, but i dont like spotted ****.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



again, a british thing which is probably why i like it. and what idiot called cake a spotted d*ck???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> again, a british thing which is probably why i like it. and what idiot called cake a spotted d*ck???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Maybe the creator's nickname was 'spotted ****', or that creator had the spot in the actual ****, by telling the nickname.

Sent from my


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Listening some old songs after a long time...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2013)

Goin in maths class :/


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Goin in maths class :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
> ...

Click to collapse



to* 

just helpin out


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> to*
> 
> just helpin out

Click to collapse



Maybe he was at the doorstep when he posted this so in that case, in is correct...

Just assuming!    

BTW, I'm drawing layouts of industries that I visited recently...


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Maybe he was at the doorstep when he posted this so in that case, in is correct...
> 
> Just assuming!
> 
> BTW, I'm drawing layouts of industries that I visited recently...

Click to collapse



He's right, i posted this at the moment i entered the class.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## micasbacay (Aug 26, 2013)

Flashing echoe rom with my i9505 it took me twelve hours to downloadit ... arghh


----------



## Nyanbi APawcalypse (Aug 26, 2013)

Watching news in Danish which I don't speak :3

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shō Shin (Aug 26, 2013)

Waiting for time


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> @Archer @M_T_M
> i choose you!

Click to collapse



But I'm already spoken for...


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2013)

Trying to figure out why my jflte builds don't have a working camera...yet my d2 and mako builds are fine. 
A confused. I haz one.
:what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just had my first dancing lesson in my new rank, pretty damn heavy!
I'm tired as ****!
Gonna sleep now.
Cya!

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> But I'm already spoken for...

Click to collapse



huh? 
your a little late. dont ya think?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## BrooklynNY (Aug 27, 2013)

Babysitting my boys again...   ---- Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2013)

am i the only living person here in OT???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> am i the only living person here in OT???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> am i the only living person here in OT???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Youre not a person, youre The premium potaytoman

Sent from my


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm having lunch but this is boring as s#!t
My friends are only talking, only, almost 24/7 about black ops.

Some other friends didn't invite me to go to mcdonalds, they actually never do.. They always forget. "Oh sorry, i didnt know you would like to go too"

Get friends they said. It 'll be fun they said.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server is temporary shutting down!


----------



## adamlee011 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quitting smoking

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 27, 2013)

Win8 and apk tool trying hard to get it working

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Aug 27, 2013)

Drawing Gear Profile & Gear Terminology on a drawing sheet.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 27, 2013)

Waiting for  @percy_g2 to release new CM7 bulid for SGY and eating.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Aug 27, 2013)

Playing on a *gag* ipad


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 27, 2013)

Listening to a stupid audio book. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Aug 27, 2013)

Just finished my beer and reached home.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just fixed someone's touch screen all in one PC.
Word wasn't working.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just fixed someone's touch screen all in one PC.
> Word wasn't working.
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And it survived  I'm impressed 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And it survived  I'm impressed
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



XD
Nothing bad happened i just reinstalled Microsoft office.
It didn't explode. No exploding computers today :what:

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> XD
> Nothing bad happened i just reinstalled Microsoft office.
> It didn't explode. No exploding computers today :what:
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



my computer just went BOOM!
can you help? i cant find the 'uninstall win 8' button.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

playing with my xbox. not the 360 but the original.
ahh, the memories. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> my computer just went BOOM!
> can you help? i cant find the 'uninstall win 8' button.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk try the windows 7 dvd?

My 1th console was the ps2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Idk try the windows 7 dvd?
> 
> My 1th console was the ps2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



my first was a gameboy...COLOR! i still remember pokemon.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## predicted (Aug 27, 2013)

I am on my way back home from rimini! It was really.. exciting  

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> my first was a gameboy...COLOR! i still remember pokemon.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nintendo 64 here

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Im now on the magical box.
Its really magic!

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Resseting my iphone, there is too much bull**** on it... Just too much.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 27, 2013)

Sucking up some air conditioning 
It's too hot in DC right now 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Resseting my iphone, there is too much bull**** on it... Just too much.
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's an iPhone... that's a given!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's an iPhone... that's a given!
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse




Im at half for a nexus 4 now, maybe able to get one at Christmas!

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Resseting my iphone, there is too much bull**** on it... Just too much.
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't know you could get rid of iOS on a iPhone 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## S.AMU (Aug 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I didn't know you could get rid of iOS on a iPhone
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



So im laughing about this now  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I5500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I didn't know you could get rid of iOS on a iPhone
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yeah you can! Click on reflash iphone, and right after it has erased it pull out the usb cord 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2013)

thinking about whether i like american style school holidays or british style holidays better.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2013)

i feel like O.T. has been dying lately...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah you can! Click on reflash iphone, and right after it has erased it pull out the usb cord
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha 

R u gonna do that when u finally get an android? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> i feel like O.T. has been dying lately...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It is 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2013)

well then...BYE EVERYBODY!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah you can! Click on reflash iphone, and right after it has erased it pull out the usb cord
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you run Android on the iPhone 4? I know you can on the original.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## jmindset (Aug 28, 2013)

Worrying about syria situation. Hopefully nothing to bad happens. Man why cant we all just get along!?!?!?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Worrying about syria situation. Hopefully nothing to bad happens. Man why cant we all just get along!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



humans...thats why.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jmindset (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly I hope it's just humans. Imagine an entire universe that acts the same way we do. Sucks. I think an alien invasion would open our eyes for once.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Can you run Android on the iPhone 4? I know you can on the original.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Not on the iPhone 4, there are no available drivers, even the core drivers are missing, making Android unable to boot.


I told at an iPhone forum iOS 7 is way to slow and laggy as hell, it is!
They told me it was bull**** and iOS 7 is super fast and iPhone never lags and.... Ifags, ifags everywhere!

Now spamming, annoying and trolling this forum. That forum sucks, the devices suck, the people on it suck...
=TROLL MODE ACTIVATED=




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 28, 2013)

My home network is down and currently using mobile data.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knutsen_93 (Aug 28, 2013)

Downloading ubuntu touch ROM for SGS3 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## S.AMU (Aug 28, 2013)

Waiting for new ace 2 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I5500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Worrying about syria situation. Hopefully nothing to bad happens. Man why cant we all just get along!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are not alone
I live in Holland now

Still depressed l, really feel bad for the people there :'(

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You are not alone
> I live in Holland now
> 
> Still depressed l, really feel bad for the people there :'(
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait........how do you get out from Egypt safely?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Wait........how do you get out from Egypt safely?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've dealt with guns and danger already 

Plus. I knew what I have to do 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Aug 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I've dealt with guns and danger already
> 
> Plus. I knew what I have to do
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad that you are ok. I really hope things don't escalate to the point where WW3 comes 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Glad that you are ok. I really hope things don't escalate to the point where WW3 comes
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



its probably not. wont get anywhere out of the local area its hapening in due to the amount of forces and surcurity.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jmindset (Aug 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> its probably not. wont get anywhere out of the local area its hapening in due to the amount of forces and surcurity.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



The thing is, that you never know how far some governments are willing to go to prove a point. Lets just hope that all we see is bluffing and not as much violence. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

watching hells kitchen...Gordon has not changed...one...bit...and that why we love him! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 29, 2013)

Watching the new Futurama: "stench and stenchibility"

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm gonna watch Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush on YouTube

"I drive a Dodge Stratus"
Sent from my Morphed VisionX ATT S4


----------



## hanisod (Aug 29, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Glad that you are ok. I really hope things don't escalate to the point where WW3 comes
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks 

And I doubt that info 
I don't think there will be WW3 







gmaster1 said:


> watching hells kitchen...Gordon has not changed...one...bit...and that why we love him!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol he's hilarious xD

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Aug 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Thanks
> 
> And I doubt that info
> I don't think there will be WW3
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope not. Lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 29, 2013)

WW3


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jammin some DJ Icey flipping through various social networks about to get ready for work. 

Sent from my GSIV_Jfltespr (PAC 8-26 + faux kernel 011-u)


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 29, 2013)

My mom had just caught me watching p**n 

Sent from my Kulangot


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> My mom had just caught me watching p**n
> 
> Sent from my Kulangot

Click to collapse








Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 29, 2013)

Been busy tinkering my 1st server. Seems running quite well.


••••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 •••••


----------



## ak070 (Aug 29, 2013)

Searching for some new mods...

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking for a good launcher for my tablet.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> My mom had just caught me watching p**n
> 
> Sent from my Kulangot

Click to collapse



well then earth is no longer for you. leave! leave while you can!!!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 29, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> My mom had just caught me watching p**n
> 
> Sent from my Kulangot

Click to collapse



Holy mother of god.
RUN, RUN MOTHER****ER


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm in a flashloop. Have flashed the same 2 roms 11 times today and still can't decide which one to stick with :silly:


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I'm in a flashloop. Have flashed the same 2 roms 11 times today and still can't decide which one to stick with :silly:

Click to collapse



:what:
11 times 
How much time do u flash everyday?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Aug 29, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> :what:
> 11 times
> How much time do u flash everyday?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



15 times til I was arrested oops
Wrong kind of flashing

"I drive a Dodge Stratus"
Sent from my Morphed VisionX ATT S4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

you know how people post song lyrics on facebook with a added heart? guess what i posted?

Oppa gangnam style! <3

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> you know how people post song lyrics on facebook with a added heart? guess what i posted?
> 
> Oppa gangnam style! <3
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I hate that song with a passion

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I hate that song with a passion
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



+1
Seriously @gmaster1? That annoying Korean? I was sick of that song after 2 days of radio. Unfortunatly they kept playing it for a couple of months.

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> +1
> Seriously @gmaster1? That annoying Korean? I was sick of that song after 2 days of radio. Unfortunatly they kept playing it for a couple of months.
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b

Click to collapse



i agree. and so does everyone of my friends now. which is why i posted it 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i agree. and so does everyone of my friends now. which is why i posted it
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You just evil 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 29, 2013)

Trying to decide what to use alongside slim with dual boot 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> You just evil
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b

Click to collapse



i know i am  

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 29, 2013)

Trying to get skyrim to work again. -.-

For some reason it crashes the moment I click "New Game". Must be something in my loadorder. Marvellous, only 252 mods to go over.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Trying to get skyrim to work again. -.-
> 
> For some reason it crashes the moment I click "New Game". Must be something in my loadorder. Marvellous, only 252 mods to go over.

Click to collapse



252 Mods????!?!?!?!!?!!?!?m1?!?1?11?"? why???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 252 Mods????!?!?!?!!?!!?!?m1?!?1?11?"? why???

Click to collapse



Because Vanilla Skyrim is boring after you've finished it.

There's an epic mod that changes the entire game from a Nordic setting to a Jungle/Desert setting. Complete with animals, climate, everything.


----------



## S.AMU (Aug 29, 2013)

Just ordered my ace 2(white) in a webshop because the fu***ng media Markt has said to me today (after I have phoned 200 times in the last days) that for the ace 2 (black)  I have to wait 3-4 weeks!  Also they ordered the white one the first time,  so I went  there and it was the wrong. but this one is 10 € expensiver! 
 And last but not least they said that the phone cost 219 € now and not 169 (they said that price on Tuesday) 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I5500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

Trying to decide on weather to buy the Samsung Galaxy S3 in CDMA or GSM.


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 29, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Trying to decide on weather to buy the Samsung Galaxy S3 in CDMA or GSM.

Click to collapse



Gsm :thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Trying to decide on weather to buy the Samsung Galaxy S3 in CDMA or GSM.

Click to collapse



GSM

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you.   Samsung Galaxy S3 in GSM it is.  Now to save up for a unlocked GSM S3


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

Playing my PSP for the first time in a long time

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Playing my PSP for the first time in a long time
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



PSP is IMHO still the only decent mobile gaming platform.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> PSP is IMHO still the only decent mobile gaming platform.

Click to collapse



I kind of agree. I am a die hard Nintendo fan and I chose the PSP over the DS.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Trying to get skyrim to work again. -.-
> 
> For some reason it crashes the moment I click "New Game". Must be something in my loadorder. Marvellous, only 252 mods to go over.

Click to collapse



Thought you had that set. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 03:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Because Vanilla Skyrim is boring after you've finished it.
> 
> There's an epic mod that changes the entire game from a Nordic setting to a Jungle/Desert setting. Complete with animals, climate, everything.

Click to collapse



Link? Please, pretty please 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## domini99 (Aug 30, 2013)

Being in school, trolling teachers by connecting over Bluetooth to their laptops with my Bluetooth name "C'est un iPhone!"

They are too stupid to find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nickname2606 (Aug 30, 2013)

just reading this thread, after 2 days look for solution to unbrick my kindle :laugh:


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Thought you had that set.

Click to collapse



I thought so too. But then you introduce one new mod and to hell it goes... 

Found the cause. Had a 'play as [customrace]' mod installed that starts you off as that race straight away, as opposed to starting as a male nord. Apparently, it had overwritten some of the files of that custom race, which consequently couldn't load, and caused the game to crash. >.<



> Link? Please, pretty please

Click to collapse



http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33017//?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I thought so too. But then you introduce one new mod and to hell it goes...
> 
> Found the cause. Had a 'play as [customrace]' mod installed that starts you off as that race straight away, as opposed to starting as a male nord. Apparently, it had overwritten some of the files of that custom race, which consequently couldn't load, and caused the game to crash. >.<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers, it's been a while since i was on there. Going to install and have a play. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## jmindset (Aug 30, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> My mom had just caught me watching p**n
> 
> Sent from my Kulangot

Click to collapse



That happens to best of us lol. What kind?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 30, 2013)

Watching news...


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 30, 2013)

i got cavity and it hurts so much.
trying to sleep


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 30, 2013)

Playing GTA4 and drinking beer with a couple of friends. Getting started for the night. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2013)

went dentist today. all is good...but the toothpaste they put on my teeth...i can still taste it...and i cant eat anything...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## iTrogo (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm drinking a chocolate milk and after that it's time for some late night gaming session on my smartphone.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 31, 2013)

Watching Eureka with my sweetie

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Aug 31, 2013)

Being lonely 

Sent from my Kulangot


----------



## crash_b. (Aug 31, 2013)

Just used a 10% discount code to preorder a PS4 and PSVita Killzone Mercenary bundle 

I'm broke now 

Sent from my HTC One with Tapatalk


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Playing GTA4 and drinking beer with a couple of friends. Getting started for the night.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Does GTA4 require high level graphics? I mean I am reluctant to download due to huge size of game. I wanted to know if its really worth it.. 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Does GTA4 require high level graphics? I mean I am reluctant to download due to huge size of game. I wanted to know if its really worth it..
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's your PC specs? 
If you compare it to the present games, the graphics are pretty low 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's your PC specs?
> If you compare it to the present games, the graphics are pretty low
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I3, 1gb graphics, 500 gb hdd,4gb ram

It wil work smooth???

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 31, 2013)

Just got Windows 8 Pro through the Dreamspark campaign. Installed it and getting used to it. Faster than Windows 7.


----------



## S.AMU (Aug 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just got Windows 8 Pro through the Dreamspark campaign. Installed it and getting used to it. Faster than Windows 7.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club 

why you didn't install win 8.1?  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I5500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2013)

iTrogo said:


> I'm drinking a chocolate milk and after that it's time for some late night gaming session on my smartphone.

Click to collapse



Whatcha gonna play? 

I'm drinking coffee on my couch and probably gonna play something before going to friend's. 

Sent from my panda

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> I3, 1gb graphics, 500 gb hdd,4gb ram
> 
> It wil work smooth???
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Specs seem good but you're not saying wjich GPU you got so can't tell. But if it's any modern non integrated GPU, you're probably good. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Whatcha gonna play?
> 
> I'm drinking coffee on my couch and probably gonna play something before going to friend's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here model no. 
Dell inspiron 3521 (non touch)
Not much into computers. You can just check specs on google and tell me if gta4 wil run good or not

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Here model no.
> Dell inspiron 3521 (non touch)
> Not much into computers. You can just check specs on google and tell me if gta4 wil run good or not
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://www.google.com/m?q=dell+inspiron+3521&client=ms-opera-mini-android&channel=new


It's confusing me, so many different specs

Sent from my  @Seraz007


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> http://www.google.com/m?q=dell+inspiron+3521&client=ms-opera-mini-android&channel=new
> 
> 
> It's confusing me, so many different specs
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.dell.com/in/p/inspiron-15-3521/pd
Everything same except mine is not touch. Other all same 

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> I3, 1gb graphics, 500 gb hdd,4gb ram
> 
> It wil work smooth???
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah it'll work 
Which graphics card BTW 
Nvidia, Ati or Intel HD? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah it'll work
> Which graphics card BTW
> Nvidia, Ati or Intel HD?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



1 gb AMD

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 31, 2013)

Reporting thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Aug 31, 2013)

Listening to Fight or Flight, looking for threads to answer, waiting for a PM

Sent from my liquid glowing bomb shell


----------



## riseupmartian (Aug 31, 2013)

searching good stuffs here at xda for my samsung s duos and listening to staind.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 1 gb AMD
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will work fine 

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Will work fine
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse



Thanks mate 

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How much u paid for that laptop???

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How much u paid for that laptop???
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse



35k 
I bought 2 months back... 
Btw any other games you know? Some nice action or strategy ones. No story ones

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 35k
> I bought 2 months back...
> Btw any other games you know? Some nice action or strategy ones. No story ones
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Burnout paradise :thumbup:
The one I have has identical specs but i5 processor..

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

Preparing to update my rom to v14...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 35k
> I bought 2 months back...
> Btw any other games you know? Some nice action or strategy ones. No story ones
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no story? you want COD.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> no story? you want COD.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yea I have modern warfare already. Nice game 

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Burnout paradise is nearest racing game eva!!!!!!!

Sent from my  @Seraz007 

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

Bestest I mean...:banghead:autocorrect

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Burnout paradise is nearest racing game eva!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my  @Seraz007
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2009 game

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

Isnt it like midtown madness?? Somewhat the same?

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 2009 game
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep. But you'll love it when u play it 

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

played it once and i must say it's good

i over cutted my nails! it friggin hurts

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## GuestD0701 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sent from my S4 from the Bean Stalk


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

Having fun with a Flame Thrower in GTA San Andreas while cops try and stop me. :laugh:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 31, 2013)

Oil Change

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yep. But you'll love it when u play it
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse



+1
Old, but kicka$s  

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2013)

Drinking beer on my porch. The regular it is.  

Sent from my panda

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




flashback7 said:


> Sent from my S4 from the Bean Stalk

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vatsal (Aug 31, 2013)

Just finished downloading euro truck simulator 2... 1.30 am here in india. Sleeping time

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmason37 (Aug 31, 2013)

Waiting for GTA IV to download from Games for Windows Live.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> +1
> Old, but kicka$s
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



+2. alot better then most modern racing games.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

girls...just girls...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> +2. alot better then most modern racing games.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about girls? 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What about girls?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



i dont understand them...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

Having a turkey lettuce and tomato on sourdough bread. ( ^-^)/ whoopiieee


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i dont understand them...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



How old is she? What color is her hair? Why do you like her? Why am I asking so many questions? Am I annoying you?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How old is she? What color is her hair? Why do you like her? Why am I asking so many questions? Am I annoying you?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



XD shes a 57 yr old with white hair and cranky...XD I still cant stop laughing at what you wrote though. and no, none of that is true. the only person who fits the description is my grandma. 

but anyway, I'm not saying i 'like' someone ...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How old is she? What color is her hair? Why do you like her? Why am I asking so many questions? Am I annoying you?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Lol, what's next? Bra size? Judging by the age her boobz must have lost the unfair fight with gravity anyway 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Lol, what's next? Bra size? Judging by the age her boobz must have lost the unfair fight with gravity anyway
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
> _Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_

Click to collapse



XD cant stop laughing XD

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

Having fun   







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## veeman (Aug 31, 2013)

Burnout Paradise is good but definitely not the best racing game ever. Gran Turismo and Test Drive Unlimited series are my favorite.


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> Burnout Paradise is good but definitely not the best racing game ever. Gran Turismo and Test Drive Unlimited series are my favorite.

Click to collapse



Tdu, its ok for a racegame. But i dont like the driving engine. Not even with my G25. GT is the ultimate racing simulator, there is simply no match, period. But its playstation only. With burnout you have fun. Lots of fun. Which makes you forget the less realistic driving engine. And thats something i miss in both GT and TDU... Fun.. Both great games, but its pure racing. That doesnt stop me from playing hours of gt4 though. Its addictive   tdu doesnt make me want to play it again. 

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

Got done watching B-Daman Crossfire.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> +2. alot better then most modern racing games.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Girls are the best. Some of them are not. Arguing with one. We'll see what happens  yea everything's good just a little fight lol. 

For mods:mtm I'm not drunk spare me. Please  

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 31, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Tdu, its ok for a racegame. But i dont like the driving engine. Not even with my G25. GT is the ultimate racing simulator, there is simply no match, period. But its playstation only. With burnout you have fun. Lots of fun. Which makes you forget the less realistic driving engine. And thats something i miss in both GT and TDU... Fun.. Both great games, but its pure racing. That doesnt stop me from playing hours of gt4 though. Its addictive   tdu doesnt make me want to play it again.
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



agreed. i don't mind the realistic ones but burnout is one where you can win without too much skill. you can just get into first place with a couple of nudges into the opponents car and the wall. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 31, 2013)

I want to go to bed, but i'm still at my uncle's birthday, and this is going to be late for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

people with siri, say 'ok glass' and see what you get.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 1, 2013)

Fighting the forces of evil...





Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> people with siri, say 'ok glass' and see what you get.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't, apple thinks the iPhone 4 with 1ghz singlecore is way too slow for voice recognition. Just like it can't handle wallpapers that move along with scrolling left/right on the homescreen :banghead:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 1, 2013)

Marvelling at the logic in this show. 

Let's sneak into a castle, through the front gate, with 100 people all wearing glinting metal armour and bright red capes, in broad daylight. Nobody will notice.

There's a limit as to how far you can stretch the 'Magic' excuse...


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Marvelling at the logic in this show.
> 
> Let's sneak into a castle, through the front gate, with 100 people all wearing glinting metal armour and bright red capes, in broad daylight. Nobody will notice.
> 
> There's a limit as to how far you can stretch the 'Magic' excuse...

Click to collapse



huh? wat r u talkin bout?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jaytronics (Sep 1, 2013)

Drove my wife to the Cape super ultra megga early this morning for work so that we could miss out on the traffic. We drove around the Cape for about 8Hrs. Then I dropped her off at the wedding she is shooting. I then proceeded to spend my time cleaning, organizing my tools and car. And then installed an amp kit. And now I am waiting for her to finish up. About an hour and a half left. Then the drive home. Damn good thing I love to drive. Lol!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 1, 2013)

Planning to buy Kd 6 shoes

Sent from my Kulangot


----------



## mukeshc15 (Sep 1, 2013)

Watching movie 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alcatraz (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm replying to a the thread called "post what you're doing right now 

Sent from my K-Touch W719 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> huh? wat r u talkin bout?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



A tv show: Merlin (BBC).


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> A tv show: Merlin (BBC).

Click to collapse




Finished watching this last week
Pretty damn awesome except for bits of flawed logic




Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to post Gifs here in xda 
Anyone can please help me, am using Tapatalk 4 BTW

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 1, 2013)

I am playing Counter strike Global Offensive


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

wow...went to bed early for once and got up at 5pm...i feel like going bed late is better now.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Finished watching this last week
> Pretty damn awesome except for bits of flawed logic
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought merlin finished a while ago. i havnt seen another series of it lately.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Finished watching this last week
> Pretty damn awesome except for bits of flawed logic
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought merlin finished a while ago. i havnt seen another series of it lately.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...went to bed early for once and got up at 5pm...i feel like going bed late is better now.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It did, but I didn't discover it until 15 days ago 




Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> It did, but I didn't discover it until 15 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that makes sense.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## c2master (Sep 1, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am playing Counter strike Global Offensive

Click to collapse



*what is cs nick?*


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Celebrating Derby victory :victory:


----------



## ak070 (Sep 1, 2013)

Listening The State of Trance.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunday s boring day for engineering students. Journal completion , submissions, assignments :banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Sunday s boring day for engineering students. Journal completion , submissions, assignments :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Boring - yes
Other stuff - NO

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## eduds (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm trying to study but my Android insists to me flash anything through recovery. So I'm searching for something 

Enviado do meu GT-I9070


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 1, 2013)

eduds said:


> I'm trying to study but my Android insists to me flash anything through recovery. So I'm searching for something
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9070

Click to collapse



Lol I was the same few months back. Now I am bored to go to recovery also.. Too lazy

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imilleson (Sep 1, 2013)

Listening to the Word of God in a Bilingual service  #jesus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 1, 2013)

Playing GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 1, 2013)

Waiting for a couple of pizzas and some cannelloni @Someitalian 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

why dont girls like me? i mean, im a good guy. and a good looking one. see!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







i just dont get it 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## catlog (Sep 1, 2013)

I am replying to a XDA thread asking what I am doing.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Chipatron (Sep 2, 2013)

watching the tv, spiderman


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2013)

AH SH*T...my dad found 'family settings'...F*CK!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## predicted (Sep 2, 2013)

watching TV too but at the moment it's "V for Vendetta". 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> AH SH*T...my dad found 'family settings'...F*CK!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



And that's bad because....?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## predicted (Sep 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And that's bad because....?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I think that's bad because now he isn't able to watch tv because it's locked 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

Inventory editor = FUN!!!


 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## galaxys (Sep 2, 2013)

Catching up at home after a two months awesome road trip....


----------



## apples723 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sleepy...yawn....but still addicted to xda and flashing stuff...then bricking my device...then flashing with Odin...and then re-rooting...flashing recovery...and starting the process all over again...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And that's bad because....?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



now its like school...i can hardly use google...or download stuff...and now theres a timer...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> now its like school...i can hardly use google...or download stuff...and now theres a timer...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Trick your dad into turning it off somehow

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2013)

cant. my dad aint dumb. he was kinda the one that got me into this android and computer stuff. ive tried everything and he wont change it...stoopid smart parents...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> cant. my dad aint dumb. he was kinda the one that got me into this android and computer stuff. ive tried everything and he wont change it...stoopid smart parents...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



That's what our children will call us in future:sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's what our children will call us in future:sly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



stoopid _*Smart*_ parents? lol yeah. were gonna be too smart for them...but the smartness will annoy the hell out of them!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> stoopid _*Smart*_ parents? lol yeah. were gonna be too smart for them...but the smartness will annoy the hell out of them!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Why didn't you use proxy bypasser? Just asking.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## namasteji1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Trying to search for best custom rom for my phone .


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2013)

namasteji1 said:


> Trying to search for best custom rom for my phone .

Click to collapse



Good luck.
You need it

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Good luck.
> You need it
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



why not ask for it? 

And get flamed :silly:


----------



## BrooklynNY (Sep 2, 2013)

Currently searching for "Is it possible that QuickBooks should replace blank quantities with 1 quantity when creating an invoice? (QuickBooks Enterprise 13.0 on windows 7). And, Where can I get twrp 2.6.x (for kindle fire) compatible themes?"


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 2, 2013)

Laying on my bed with wet clothes(too lazy to wait them to dry) and waiting for a text. FML. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2013)

its official...my internets been 'throttled'...f*ck...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

Watching american ninja warrior...realizing I could never do anything like that, but wishing I could....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

apples723 said:


> Watching american ninja warrior...realizing I could never do anything like that, but wishing I could....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ninja warrior you say?...nope. never will i do it. and IF i ever do then im probably gonna take forever.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ninja warrior you say?...nope. never will i do it. and IF i ever do then im probably gonna take forever.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Its timed.....

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## Jaytronics (Sep 3, 2013)

Bowling with my two children, wife, father and his girlfriend. 
 It's fun, but this bowling lane is off the wall with its rules and regulation's. No outside drinks, mandatory 6 people to a lane. And can not have beverages at our seats. Again, having fun with the family. But will never be coming back to the AMF Town and Country Bowling in Shrewsbury MA. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> ninja warrior you say?...nope. never will i do it. and IF i ever do then im probably gonna take forever.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Of course it will take you forever. You have been throttled. 
 Sorry for the pot shot. But you left your self open to it. You know what they say about carma. 
 So I should be getting mine any time now. Lol!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

Bowling with my two children, wife, father and his girlfriend. 
 It's fun, but this bowling lane is off the wall with its rules and regulation's. No outside drinks, mandatory 6 people to a lane. And can not have beverages at our seats. Again, having fun with the family. But will never be coming back to the AMF Town and Country Bowling in Shrewsbury MA. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> Bowling with my two children, wife, father and his girlfriend.
> It's fun, but this bowling lane is off the wall with its rules and regulation's. No outside drinks, mandatory 6 people to a lane. And can not have beverages at our seats. Again, having fun with the family. But will never be coming back to the AMF Town and Country Bowling in Shrewsbury MA.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Those rules sound horrendous...

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> Bowling with my two children, wife, father and his girlfriend.
> It's fun, but this bowling lane is off the wall with its rules and regulation's. No outside drinks, mandatory 6 people to a lane. And can not have beverages at our seats. Again, having fun with the family. But will never be coming back to the AMF Town and Country Bowling in Shrewsbury MA.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



if you cant buy outside drinks then its probably gonna cost a fortune inside. and if you MUST HAVE 6 people then its a rip off. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 3, 2013)

I am downloading Six Guns android game.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Testing a new kernel 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

...*sigh*...remember i mentioned my internet got 'throttled'? well its worse then i hoped...it was already crap enough...im getting 0.2-0.4kb/s...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## galaxys (Sep 3, 2013)

Waiting for the rain to stop...


----------



## S.AMU (Sep 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...*sigh*...remember i mentioned my internet got 'throttled'? well its worse then i hoped...it was already crap enough...im getting 0.2-0.4kb/s...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Haha


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

Being bored and ****ing annoyed.
WHY the FACK are my BEST friends FACKING iFags! Aaaaarrggh!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Sep 3, 2013)

Found a a stripped candy cane in the jelly bean 4.3 Easter egg. I can't seem to find it again and can't find nothing about it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 3, 2013)

Gettinf ready for our area meet tom 

Sent from my Kulangot


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 3, 2013)

In a class about Photoshop.

What the hell am I doing here? Too! Easy!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> In a class about Photoshop.
> 
> What the hell am I doing here? Too! Easy!

Click to collapse



We recently learned how to "advanced copy paste"
Ctrl-c ctrl-v       -.-


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> We recently learned how to "advanced copy paste"
> Ctrl-c ctrl-v       -.-
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Haha, yes, us too. And how to change the brightness... lol


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Haha, yes, us too. And how to change the brightness... lol

Click to collapse



Yeah. Meanwhile we learned all keyboard shortcuts i hacked the wifi password for my iphone 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 3, 2013)

Working on a project. 

* zEpHyR ?
*


----------



## ak070 (Sep 3, 2013)

Asking some questions to Google Now.


----------



## veeman (Sep 3, 2013)

Not wanting to get out of bed.


----------



## Vlasp (Sep 3, 2013)

Waiting for my mom to drive me to school.  17minutes ago,  I was where veeman is. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> Waiting for my mom to drive me to school.  17minutes ago,  I was where veeman is.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm 17 and can drive but with my foot having had surgery on it I can't drive and have to have my mom drive me to highschool and then to central campus for my college computer classes. I hate having to be driven everywhere.

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 3, 2013)

Scanning malware in safe mode in my father's laptop.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## MidnightDevil (Sep 3, 2013)

Eating a slice of chocolate cake and drinking liquid yoghurt, mixing both in my mouth. It's a wonderful taste experience. Oh, it's pinneaple flavor.

Sent from my HTC Z710e using xda premium


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

I just converted someone to rooting  there phone.

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 3, 2013)

apples723 said:


> I'm 17 and can drive but with my foot having had surgery on it I can't drive and have to have my mom drive me to highschool and then to central campus for my college computer classes. I hate having to be driven everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant

Click to collapse



Y U No take the bus? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Installing Ms office 2013 (PC)

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

Because no bus come to my house I'm out of district 

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## ak070 (Sep 3, 2013)

Downloading an old ICS ROM


----------



## hanisod (Sep 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Burnout paradise is nearest racing game eva!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my  @Seraz007
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eenope
Best one to me is Split Second!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drewwtek (Sep 3, 2013)

Grinding on Tales of Graces f


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hoping someone comes and sits by me at lunch at my new school............

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys, look here! Chinese smartphone that doesn't need charger to charge (not wireless charging).
http://penpatah.blogspot.com/2013/09/wtf-smartphone-pelik-versi-china-5.html?m=1 

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

Trying to make ziggo tv working on my tablet, but it doesn't work on rooted androids 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 3, 2013)

Paying bills on-line.


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Trying to make ziggo tv working on my tablet, but it doesn't work on rooted androids
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Know that feeling, yelo tv by telenet.be does not support rooted devices either  

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Know that feeling, yelo tv by telenet.be does not support rooted devices either
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



its because they think root can 'take advantage'. and i say thats BS. like apps on jailbroken iphones.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey, what should i do,
Should i exchange my iphone for a older android phone or save up money and buy a good android next year?

i REALLY need an Android again, this iPhone is pissing me of soooooo badly! 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hey, what should i do,
> Should i exchange my iphone for a older android phone or save up money and buy a good android next year?
> 
> i REALLY need an Android again, this iPhone is pissing me of soooooo badly!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sell the iPhone, with saved up money, buy a decent android phone.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sell the iPhone, with saved up money, buy a decent android phone.

Click to collapse



Yeah right for 250 euros i wont get a real future proof android. And thats where the problem is 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah right for 250 euros i wont get a real future proof android. And thats where the problem is
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



That's why I said, combined with some saved up money.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That's why I said, combined with some saved up money.

Click to collapse



I'll wait for some time, maybe i'm able to buy nexus 5 when it comes out 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## apples723 (Sep 3, 2013)

just got home from school about to watch under the dome!!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> I'll wait for some time, maybe i'm able to buy nexus 5 when it comes out
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



i love to have that phone when it comes out  i dont think i could stand only 12 gb of storage though


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm going to sleep, bye!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm going to sleep, bye!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Did you see my house on your MC server? 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 3, 2013)

@theoffice funding stuff on kickstarter lol 
just now i funded a small choppa that can be controlled by app and stuff...


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 4, 2013)

bored playing saints row 4 trying to figure out how to get my facebook friends pictures to show up on my contact list since i updated to 4.3


----------



## gichpep (Sep 4, 2013)

*Test*

Prova


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 4, 2013)

Having roasted chicken


----------



## apples723 (Sep 4, 2013)

Listening to music on spotify that's suppose to boost my mood nothing yet.....

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## gichpep (Sep 4, 2013)

*me too*



bruno1211 said:


> I prefer Pepsi Twist...
> 
> 
> ATM I'm in my bed, almost asleep...
> ...

Click to collapse



me too


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Sep 4, 2013)

bigboss954 said:


> bored playing saints row 4 trying to figure out how to get my facebook friends pictures to show up on my contact list since i updated to 4.3

Click to collapse



Try haxsync in the play store

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Did you see my house on your MC server?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Havent checked yet, i'm almost always busy with school stuff 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## apples723 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just got to school ready to go home....

Sent from my phone of awsomeness...Samsung Vibrant


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 4, 2013)

GalaxySII5191 said:


> Try haxsync in the play store
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



thanks i will give that a look.


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 4, 2013)

Downloading CS Source

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading CS Source
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Check your pm mate

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Sep 4, 2013)

Going to see my girlfriend

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## omareziz (Sep 4, 2013)

Flashed a new rom. Rebooting for kernel. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 4, 2013)

AndroInDisguise said:


> Going to see my girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's always nice.

I just finished setting up the remote controlled led strips I ordered a while ago. Playing with the strobo effect 

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 4, 2013)

Writing journals
:banghead:
Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

YAY! win 8 sux! meaning alot of features f*cked up today!...and now my account got reset...because my dad thinks i accessed system files to do stuff that made it f*ck up...FUUUUUUUU...stoopid smart parents...i cant even access system files!!! so why blame me!?!!?!?!?!?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> YAY! win 8 sux! meaning alot of features f*cked up today!...and now my account got reset...because my dad thinks i accessed system files to do stuff that made it f*ck up...FUUUUUUUU...stoopid smart parents...i cant even access system files!!! so why blame me!?!!?!?!?!?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



My parents blame me for their laptop to crash while i only installed firefox to it :banghead:


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My parents blame me for their laptop to crash while i only installed firefox to it :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Well, you do have a bit of history. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well, you do have a bit of history.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



+1 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol yeah. *cough* 
But thats not fair, absolutely everything i have, i got because it was broken and they gave it to me, thinking a could fix it and use it for myself.

I saved sooo much money,
Got a laptop that was written off from my dads office, only needed some new ram and it ran again.

My monitor was an old school monitor which they wanted to throw away because they got new ones. I asked if i could have it.

My Xperia was bought over from a friend for 30 bucks, he bought a new phone.

My iPhone is my dad's old phone

My camera was from somebody we know, it didnt want to turn on anymore. Bought new batteries & running again.

My Xbox 360 costed only 80 euros, including 2 controllers and 5 games.

My pentium 4 pc is build from broken computer parts.

My i3 pc is my parents old, damaged pc. Some mobo damage but its still working perfectly, only sleep/hibernate and a few bios options make it crash.

I only bought my tablet myself 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Haha +2  

Usually when something pc related breaks down with ppl i know, i am the one they call to fix it ...
And usually i get it fixed.. Within 5 mins ....
"Oh man you are a genious, i have been trying all day to fix it"
Yes, i can see that, if you didnt it would have taken me 2 minutes instead of 5 to get it running again.

Now i have this:





Problem solved! 

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Haha +2
> 
> Usually when something pc related breaks down with ppl i know, i am the one they call to fix it ...
> And usually i get it fixed.. Within 5 mins ....
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually fix "terrible problems" such as outdated java.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My parents blame me for their laptop to crash while i only installed firefox to it :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



but here's the thing. my dad knows about this stuff. he knows that installing something Firefox won't crash a computer. he wont blame me for stuff unless he knows what happened. and if it was me.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

start school tomorrow...dammit...well at least i get more holidays soon.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

HTC has ruined my Jelly Beans :'(


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> HTC has ruined my Jelly Beans :'(

Click to collapse



wut.jpg

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> wut.jpg
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Well htc has royally f*cked up sound in the JB update for my phone, so it had me raging and I threw the phone in my jar of jelly beans, so now there is sh*t on my jelly beans.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Well htc has royally f*cked up sound in the JB update for my phone, so it had me raging and I threw the phone in my jar of jelly beans, so now there is sh*t on my jelly beans.

Click to collapse



ok.png

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Well htc has royally f*cked up sound in the JB update for my phone, so it had me raging and I threw the phone in my jar of jelly beans, so now there is sh*t on my jelly beans.

Click to collapse



Is it a beta or dafuq is it? If not... Why am i even telling this.....; erase & reflash


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Is it a beta or dafuq is it? If not... Why am i even telling this.....; erase & reflash
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



It's a stock OTA... There has been no JB for my phone without a sound issue. This is OTA number 3 and sound is still complete arse. I'm trying to find a good ICS rom that doesn't have this htc bullsh*t


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> It's a stock OTA... There has been no JB for my phone without a sound issue. This is OTA number 3 and sound is still complete arse. I'm trying to find a good ICS rom that doesn't have this htc bullsh*t

Click to collapse



Wow weird 
I never had broken stock roms.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wow weird
> I never had broken stock roms.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Well then you've never had a HTC device. HTC sucks. They suck harder then the average vacuum cleaner. Heck, at this point I'd even say *breaths heavily* Apple is better then HTC. I'm gonna sell this phone, and buy Samsung. And I've been a HTC fanboy since 2010 btw :/


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Well then you've never had a HTC device. HTC sucks. They suck harder then the average vacuum cleaner. Heck, at this point I'd even say *breaths heavily* Apple is better then HTC. I'm gonna sell this phone, and buy Samsung. And I've been a HTC fanboy since 2010 btw :/

Click to collapse



Don't buy a Samsung, buy a Moto X 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Well then you've never had a HTC device. HTC sucks. They suck harder then the average vacuum cleaner. Heck, at this point I'd even say *breaths heavily* Apple is better then HTC. I'm gonna sell this phone, and buy Samsung. And I've been a HTC fanboy since 2010 btw :/

Click to collapse



Well sh!t.
Go for the note 1
I used it for some time, the screen is definitely better then the note 2.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't buy a Samsung, buy a Moto X
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Moto X in the netherlands is like €700. I don't have that much money.

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Well sh!t.
> Go for the note 1
> I used it for some time, the screen is definitely better then the note 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I use my dads note 1 from time to time, I guess I could live with it. I can buy one from dutch ebay for €30, should i do it?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Moto X in the netherlands is like €700. I don't have that much money.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



30???
No. Don't do it. There are so much fake clones.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Moto X in the netherlands is like €700. I don't have that much money.

Click to collapse



Probably because it's made in America 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> 30???
> No. Don't do it. There are so much fake clones.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



The fake clone will probably work better then my real HTC... :'(

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Probably because it's made in America
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



It's actually made in 'Murica? I didn't know that, that's pretty cool I suppose.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> The fake clone will probably work better then my real HTC... :'(
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eeeeeeeeeehh no.
The fake clone doesnt even run a proper android.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeehh no.
> The fake clone doesnt even run a proper android.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



But will it be able to play MP3 files? Probably yes. That means it beats my htc.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> But will it be able to play MP3 files? Probably yes. That means it beats my htc.

Click to collapse



Your logic is epic 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> But will it be able to play MP3 files? Probably yes. That means it beats my htc.

Click to collapse



LOL i think so, but that will be the only thing it actually can 

Get a real phone dude 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL i think so, but that will be the only thing it actually can
> 
> Get a real phone dude
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a real phone... my HTC... It just doesn't do sound anymore, which is kinda annoying when calling etc


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I have a real phone... my HTC... It just doesn't do sound anymore...

Click to collapse



Can't you put the ics driver in it? That did it for me with cm10 alpha.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can't you put the ics driver in it? That did it for me with cm10 alpha.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Nope, that makes it bootloop... Stupid HTC Sense frameworks :banghead:


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Nope, that makes it bootloop... Stupid HTC Sense frameworks :banghead:

Click to collapse



That sucks. Better off to ics again i think 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That sucks. Better of to ics again i think
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yeah. Too bad HTC packed the wrong graphics drivers in ICS, which makes all games unplayable... :/ So it's a choice between sound or graphics #stuff-a-htc-user-has-to-deal-with


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yeah. Too bad HTC packed the wrong graphics drivers in ICS, which makes all games unplayable... :/ So it's a choice between sound or graphics #stuff-a-htc-user-has-to-deal-with

Click to collapse



What a ****load of problems.
This phone has been working before, right?


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What a ****load of problems.
> This phone has been working before, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



My friend, the phone has never worked. When I complained about the Graphics, they said it was a hardware limitation (which it obviously wasn't, Jelly Bean proved that), and now when I complain about sound, they said they'd fix it, but this has been their fix-strategy so far: ICS: Good sound -> JB #1, no bass -> JB #2, Low volume, JB #3, Most of the time no sound... Note that there has been at least 2 months inbetween every JB version... Meaning it can take another 3 months until they finally make a proper fix... :/


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> My friend, the phone has never worked. When I complained about the Graphics, they said it was a hardware limitation (which it obviously wasn't, Jelly Bean proved that), and now when I complain about sound, they said they'd fix it, but this has been their fix-strategy so far: ICS: Good sound -> JB #1, no bass -> JB #2, Low volume, JB #3, Most of the time no sound... Note that there has been at least 2 months inbetween every JB version... Meaning it can take another 3 months until they finally make a proper fix... :/

Click to collapse



Holy mother of god. Get a real phone, with proper suport 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Holy mother of god. Get a real phone, with proper suport
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



But I don't have the money for it... I think I'll sell my xbox + laptop... maybe my tablet also..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> But I don't have the money for it... I think I'll sell my xbox + laptop... maybe my tablet also..

Click to collapse



U mad? Selling your xbox is like the end of the world 
Its a piece of hardware required for the daily life, you use it everyday!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> U mad? Selling your xbox is like the end of the world
> Its a piece of hardware required for the daily life, you use it everyday!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



But I take my phone everywhere and use it for everything... Music, Camera, Social stuff, Games, Notes etc. I can't take my Xbox everywhere I go (But it does play my MP3 files properly, so it still beats my HTC)


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> But I take my phone everywhere and use it for everything... Music, Camera, Social stuff, Games, Notes etc. I can't take my Xbox everywhere I go (But it does play my MP3 files properly, so it still beats my HTC)

Click to collapse



Exactly how bad is this sound problem?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> But I take my phone everywhere and use it for everything... Music, Camera, Social stuff, Games, Notes etc. I can't take my Xbox everywhere I go (But it does play my MP3 files properly, so it still beats my HTC)

Click to collapse



Lol dat logics!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

going sleep for school (unfortunately.) see ya guys.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Exactly how bad is this sound problem?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Well, between the 3 builds, you have 3 options: 1: No low sounds at all sounds like an old transistor radio. 2: Extremely low volume on both speaker and headset, can barely hear anything. 3: Sound works for about 2-3 minutes, then sounds like a distorted TV and stays that way till you reboot, after which it'll repeat.

Yeah, it's that bad.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going sleep for school (unfortunately.) see ya guys.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Cya, i'm going soon too tough


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going sleep for school (unfortunately.) see ya guys.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Night night spud!

Dream of the trooooof!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going sleep for school (unfortunately.) see ya guys.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



G'night sir.

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Lol dat logics!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yes, my logics are very logical indeed


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2013)

Im going to sleep too.

Bye!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sleep posting 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Im going to sleep too.
> 
> Bye!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleepwell. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 5, 2013)

In the laboratory.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

And im up again, got the first hour free from school 
Unfortunately, i got a stupid, too difficult physics test today 
i hope i'll pass it.


----------



## sajmonus07 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just wake up and reading xda

Wysłane z mojego ZTE V967S za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2013)

Breathing...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## warface123 (Sep 5, 2013)

Smoking some Weed 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 5, 2013)

Laying on my bed texting with people and browsing web with tablet. First time I'm actually waiting to go to sleep. I hate being alone and I get bored easily...FML.

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 5, 2013)

thinking...should i take a language as a GCSE...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

Off-topic, especially this thread seems extremely silence 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Off-topic, especially this thread seems extremely silence
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lol do you expect it to be super fast like 10 messages per minute ? That way it ll flood here. People wil be seen less in forum threads more in offtopic

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol do you expect it to be super fast like 10 messages per minute ? That way it ll flood here. People wil be seen less in forum threads more in offtopic
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well.. In almost 12 hours only a few posts are added.
I remember pages being added in a few hours! 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking at reviews on which phone to buy next.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well.. In almost 12 hours only a few posts are added.
> I remember pages being added in a few hours!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Haha.. 
May be people are less active this days... Or may be its holiday time... 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Haha..
> May be people are less active this days... Or may be its holiday time...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol i think so  


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Preparing to draw something 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## GuestD0701 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chatting with some people inside my phone. ?

Sent from my GSIV (PAC nightly + ChronicKernel)


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 5, 2013)

There are people living in your phone?!


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> There are people living in your phone?!

Click to collapse





Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> There are people living in your phone?!

Click to collapse



He is inside phone, people are out:sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll buy that for a dollar


----------



## karikaturizma (Sep 5, 2013)

just sitting and surfing internet


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally solved up my messed laptop.. It was a aweful experience.  good night people!

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestD0701 (Sep 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> There are people living in your phone?!

Click to collapse



Yes. ?

Sent from my GSIV (PAC nightly + ChronicKernel)


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 5, 2013)

why is school putting pressure on me?!!?!?!?!?

should i take french as a GCSE or forget it?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Caesium133 (Sep 5, 2013)

Watching Adam_ak speed run GTA Vice City All Missions + Packages on Twitch... Stupid site is like crack.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why is school putting pressure on me?!!?!?!?!?
> 
> should i take french as a GCSE or forget it?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



French.. When going to work with computers it aint important i think.i


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> French.. When going to work with computers it aint important i think.i
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



i know...in fact, i might as well take my it teachers job and fire him.

but im 'exceeding' in most my lessons. and i suk at french. je détèste le français! c'est difficile! but apart from that im getting told im kinda expected to take one...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Darealboot (Sep 6, 2013)

Giving my son a bath then watching football baby!

===============================================
current setup
htc evolte
hboot:1.19 s-off
twrp 2.5.0.0
arc reactor max oc.
sense 5 port r143


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

going bed. see ya guys.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going bed. see ya guys.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Wanna play some MC tomorrow?

On Domini's server.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## predicted (Sep 6, 2013)

watching TV, but I want to sleep now too 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wanna play some MC tomorrow?
> 
> On Domini's server.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



kk. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jaytronics (Sep 6, 2013)

Just stopped the audio install that I was doing on my car. Now, eating a PBJ sandwich.  Going to bed and waking up at 6:00am to go to the Cape for work. Then when I get home, I will finish the remainder of the installation.  Then start my alarm remote start combo install. And then who knows what?  Good night XDA. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doixanh (Sep 6, 2013)

Yaaaaaaawning....


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wanna play some MC tomorrow?
> 
> On Domini's server.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Server 'll start in a few hours, i'm at school now.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 6, 2013)

Returning to home ,after a hectic day.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Thinking about how I got banned on an MC server (for the dumbest reason)last night.

"DONT YOU EVER SAY THAT TO ADMIN"

What? What did I say?

I had just got promoted to admin along with two others...I think I was banned by one of them. I was very polite with the server owner, and made sure I addressed him with respect...

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 6, 2013)

Getting ready for our field trip tom 

Sent from my Kulangot


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

My server is open again!

ip: 84.28.20.245
PM Me to get on the whitelist, the server is mainly for you xda guys


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 6, 2013)

Porting a ROM 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My server is open again!
> 
> ip: 84.28.20.245
> PM Me to get on the whitelist, the server is mainly for you xda guys

Click to collapse



I'll be in it when I get home 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

and im BACK from school! and i hate alot more teachers now...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and im BACK from school! and i hate alot more teachers now...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



what happened? who exploded?
@Android Pizza i'll see you comming


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> what happened? who exploded?
> 
> @Android Pizza i'll see you comming

Click to collapse



exploded?...no one i think...as long as the army wernt round to kill someone, noone did.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

something is wrong about my server, i suddenly found 2 names added to the OP list... but i didn't find any logs in the server folder!


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> something is wrong about my server, i suddenly found 2 names added to the OP list... but i didn't find any logs in the server folder!

Click to collapse



Hacker?

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> something is wrong about my server, i suddenly found 2 names added to the OP list... but i didn't find any logs in the server folder!

Click to collapse



Can I has OP?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Can I has OP?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
> @Devildog78965 is a stalker

Click to collapse



i will think about it.
well whatever the server is running again.


----------



## bbanana (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking for guiding about building SHW-M110S's 3.x.x kernel 

Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i will think about it.
> well whatever the server is running again.

Click to collapse



Can you add me? My email is:
[email protected]

I will play if I had time.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i will think about it.
> well whatever the server is running again.

Click to collapse



Sorry.

I have to do school 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

i feel like a part of XDA now hates me...well it was nice knowing you all! *runs away*

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i feel like a part of XDA now hates me...well it was nice knowing you all! *runs away*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*sigh*

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



is that a sigh of relief or a sigh of 'oh no! what will we do without you?' ???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## 1droidmod (Sep 6, 2013)

Wishing I were laying in a field of ectacy staring at unicorns and listening to frogs playn the piano with my weiner dog chilln with me... But, i am @work.. 

XT912 RaZR SpYdEr CDMA        
hit ThAnKs if I was helpful!!!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

Annoying ifags 







Sent from sending thing..

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------






 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Annoying ifags

Click to collapse



Says who uses an iPhone ...  
So guess what that makes u!

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Says who uses an iPhone ...
> So guess what that makes u!
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



So what? How does hating iphone make me an ifag?


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So what? How does hating iphone make me an ifag?
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Not hating, using  

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Not hating, using
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Yeah i know.
Deal with it, i will have this iphone till i can get the nexus 5.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah i know.
> Deal with it, i will have this iphone till i can get the nexus 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



I dont have to deal with it. I am not using it..
You are! iFag  

(Am i getting on ur nerves?)=-O 

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I dont have to deal with it. I am not using it..
> You are! iFag
> 
> (Am i getting on ur nerves?)=-O
> ...

Click to collapse



A little..
In my eyes using an iphone wont instantly make you an ifag, an ifag is somebody who is constantly saying his iphone is better then android and android sucks balls...

I don't do that 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Hatef.PR (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm net surfing and listening to music now:laugh:


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 6, 2013)

Trying to figure out of what xda has become all these years.

Sent from my GT-S5282 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 6, 2013)

listening to music while reading threads and get readying for school


----------



## veeman (Sep 6, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> listening to music while reading threads and get readying for school

Click to collapse



*getting ready


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 7, 2013)

going bed...as always...just the same old boring stuff...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## aashay960 (Sep 7, 2013)

Counting the no of full stops here
................., ....................., ............, ..........,, ......................................................,........,....,,,,......,,.....,.,...,......


----------



## domini99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Aaaaawww i got a warning on imore forum and the thread i spammed got cleaned up 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My server is open again!
> 
> ip: 84.28.20.245
> PM Me to get on the whitelist, the server is mainly for you xda guys

Click to collapse



What's the server for ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## warface123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's the server for ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Minecraft. But you must be whitelisted

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamlee011 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank God for xda. If not for this site, I would have to spend my mornings reading about why it's the US's business to be interfering in the rest of the world's affairs when a "middle class" citizen working two jobs here can't even get a tooth filled, or scroll through some Facebook drivel. So yea, perusing xda before work to see if I can help some fellow flashers.

Thank me if I've said something useful for a change. (I'm hung up on social status)


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's the server for ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



U were sending me a link on whatsapp

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 7, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> U were sending me a link on whatsapp
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am extremely busy these days , as mid sem is going on.
I will try to send it today for sure.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## diabole (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm working, and check if could find something funny on xda  

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am extremely busy these days , as mid sem is going on.
> I will try to send it today for sure.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No problem nd thankss 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 7, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> No problem nd thankss
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 7, 2013)

Trying to port galaxy premiers touchwiz to the gnex

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## neopl2 (Sep 7, 2013)

right now i drink pepsi and search some info on this forum


----------



## ak070 (Sep 7, 2013)

Checking out some funny memes. xD


----------



## _Variable (Sep 7, 2013)

Browsing Reddit


----------



## warface123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Think about how it is to be dead.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 7, 2013)

Customizing my Kindle fire hd home screen with Nova launcher 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 7, 2013)

Making lunch.


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 7, 2013)

Watching XXX the movie on TV and a xxx on my computer... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Watching XXX the movie on TV and a xxx on my computer...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And what is XXX ?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 7, 2013)

Porn of course 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Sep 7, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Porn of course
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lmfao!!! The wierder the better!


Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 7, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lmfao!!! The wierder the better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Quadruple amputee midget Porn?


----------



## jmindset (Sep 7, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Quadruple amputee midget Porn?

Click to collapse



Sur! ! Why not

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 7, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Sur! ! Why not
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Faptastic!!!


----------



## cgmastertecnology (Sep 7, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Watching XXX the movie on TV and a xxx on my computer...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ahhahah like me bro!


----------



## jmindset (Sep 8, 2013)

Guys careful. Mods around here disgust "adult talk"

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Come on a little porn talk never killed anyone before 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## jmindset (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Come on a little porn talk never killed anyone before
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Tell that to the mods and administrators 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah no I don't want to get in to that it just trouble waiting to happen 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2013)

eating a baked potayto...nvm really...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 8, 2013)

Just woke up.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ak070 (Sep 8, 2013)

Preparing for my Seminar... 1/2 hour to go...


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 8, 2013)

Watching CNN play with the Galaxy Gear smartwatch.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Doing things that I'm not going to say since it's naughty stuff 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Sep 8, 2013)

Serving up some drinks at work.


----------



## jmindset (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Doing things that I'm not going to say since it's naughty stuff
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Same!!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to play CS 1.6 on LAN Server. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

Wrong place

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## arulbrb (Sep 8, 2013)

Learning about xda forum rules.


----------



## warface123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Porn of course
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I love Porn  . I watch it everyday  

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

After finally fixing my sound issue on my phone, I'm now flashing custom ROMs to it. Starting with Full Sense 4+. Damn I love those sick animations


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thinking that I should reduce xda browsing and others activity for exam this 2 October 

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> After finally fixing my sound issue on my phone, I'm now flashing custom ROMs to it. Starting with Full Sense 4+. Damn I love those sick animations

Click to collapse



Meh, i want to get rid of sense. Slows my desire x down. Even with a dualcore its slower than my single core desire running an aosp 4.3...
And no fully working aosp roms available on the dx  but they working on it  

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Thinking that I should reduce xda browsing and others activity for exam this 2 October
> 
> Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine from 16 th 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Sep 8, 2013)

Listening to some K-POP and Vocaloid/J-POP


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 8, 2013)

Rooting my S4 

Sent from my Smartphone with kulangot on top


----------



## yangzazaza (Sep 8, 2013)

reading your post

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watching xxx  

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> *getting ready

Click to collapse



Stand corrected,,
Thanks man 

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> Watching xxx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



with your downspeed, i think you don't need to wait for the clip to buff


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Meh, i want to get rid of sense. Slows my desire x down. Even with a dualcore its slower than my single core desire running an aosp 4.3...
> And no fully working aosp roms available on the dx  but they working on it
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Hmm, with nexusPRIME's JB kernel I got high speed results.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2013)

finished playing cookie clicker...the new update got me addicted quickly... 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bored out of my mind 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## ak070 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sleeping...Zzzz


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wondering why my music app is picking music that makes me sad 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 8, 2013)

Just came to bed. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AndroInDisguise (Sep 8, 2013)

Listening to three six mafia and Katy Perry

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm gonna challenge myself: I'm gonna try and stick to a stock, unrooted phone. For at least 1 week. Wish me luck!


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Listening to Justin Timberlake mirrors 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I'm gonna challenge myself: I'm gonna try and stick to a stock, unrooted phone. For at least 1 week. Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



Failure awaits you my friend 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

About to go on a Rampage if people don't stop with the BS on here 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Failure awaits you my friend
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah, I just spent a good 5 minutes trying to figure out why my Titanium backup didn't work  Only now realised that ofcourse, I'm not rooted. Great, now I have to manually download 100+ apps.


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to sleep.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yeah, I just spent a good 5 minutes trying to figure out why my Titanium backup didn't work  Only now realised that ofcourse, I'm not rooted. Great, now I have to manually download 100+ apps.

Click to collapse



Damn....

Good luck 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Damn....
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I'm already at app 14 of 126. This is gonna be a long night #whydidIdothis


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yeah, I just spent a good 5 minutes trying to figure out why my Titanium backup didn't work  Only now realised that ofcourse, I'm not rooted. Great, now I have to manually download 100+ apps.

Click to collapse



Just root it titanium will work then 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just root it titanium will work then
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



But that's the whole point of the challenge; to use full stock unrooted


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> But that's the whole point of the challenge; to use full stock unrooted

Click to collapse



That's not the challenge, the challenge is maintaining a stable phone on custom roms 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's not the challenge, the challenge is maintaining a stable phone on custom roms
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



But whenever I flash a custom rom... I always find some kind of bug... And when I try to fix the bug I'll always screw up something else :silly:

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

Newsflash: Challenge failed :/


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 8, 2013)

Texting and reading some SoA posts on Fb

Can't wait for it to come on

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone know any good widgets I'm using Nova launcher on my Kindle fire hd 7

sent from Google chrome


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2013)

is it just me or are people getting so lazy they cant even make a milkshake?





  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mezo91 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watching world war z.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 8, 2013)

fixing my things up :victory:


----------



## SlapYoSelf (Sep 8, 2013)

mezo91 said:


> Watching world war z.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Same here

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 9, 2013)

and its official! O.T. temporarily died!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## napalmdroid (Sep 9, 2013)

Deodexing ROM

Sent from my C5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 9, 2013)

Just woke up.

Happy Ganesh Chaturthi. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just woke up.
> 
> Happy Ganesh Chaturthi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Happy Ganesh Chaturthi to you too 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 9, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Happy Ganesh Chaturthi to you too
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your PM. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Check your PM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Replied

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 9, 2013)

Using ADB Terminal to reboot my phone because the OS froze up again.


----------



## jark99 (Sep 9, 2013)

Watching attack on titan, anime show

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 9, 2013)

just got home,


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally home after being gone for a few days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 9, 2013)

Smelling my underarm :banghead:

Sent from my Smartphone with kulangot on top


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 9, 2013)

Filing a complaint with the NS (National Railway).

Not that it'll do me any good or anything. It's the NS. 

"35 minutes of expected additional travel time". They say. Right,yes, ofcourse lads. We'll just disregard the additional 3 hours, shall we?


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 9, 2013)

moving things from our old house  kinda exhausted


----------



## warface123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Watching a movie with my girlfriend  
BTW for all young guys. Here is a tip .


----------



## pl4cid (Sep 9, 2013)

Finished work for today and now waiting for my train..

Tapatalked


----------



## domini99 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think i'm going to permanently shut down my minecraft server...
It was fun running it, especially in the time that i had 4/5 people online always, but since almost every player of my server started their own server, there is almost no traffic on my server, making it run for days without anybody joining.

Its really hatefull... a very good friend on my server sent me a message

"I created my own server! Its really nice to have one.
Bye!"

It was a really good online friend... he never sent me anything and never logged in again, never seen him again.

This was just the last drip. My server is starving.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think i'm going to permanently shut down my minecraft server...
> It was fun running it, especially in the time that i had 4/5 people online always, but since almost every player of my server started their own server, there is almost no traffic on my server, making it run for days without anybody joining.
> 
> Its really hatefull... a very good friend on my server sent me a message
> ...

Click to collapse



At least let me grief it before you shut it down

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 9, 2013)

Off to sleep


----------



## domini99 (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> At least let me grief it before you shut it down
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Lol maybe 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



lol u wanna play some gta iv?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 9, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> lol u wanna play some gta iv?

Click to collapse



No sorry, i cant play xbox any later then 9 'o clock.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Watching some porn .
And no. Im not porn addicted.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going to sleep.
Bye


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I think i'm going to permanently shut down my minecraft server...
> It was fun running it, especially in the time that i had 4/5 people online always, but since almost every player of my server started their own server, there is almost no traffic on my server, making it run for days without anybody joining.
> 
> Its really hatefull... a very good friend on my server sent me a message
> ...

Click to collapse



i couldnt even get on lately. it kept giving me an invalid token id...but LETS GRIEF IT!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 10, 2013)

Rehearsing for the play later  
Feeling like a celebrity


----------



## apples723 (Sep 10, 2013)

watching american ninja warrior...knowing again i couldn't do any of this...wishing i could...again knowing i couldn't...and repeating the process...oh and im eating a whole box of oreos about gone


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

apples723 said:


> watching american ninja warrior...knowing again i couldn't do any of this...wishing i could...again knowing i couldn't...and repeating the process...oh and im eating a whole box of oreos about gone

Click to collapse



well...at least its probably not as extreme as the original japanese nija warrior (or chinese...i cant rember what one...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## apples723 (Sep 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well...at least its probably not as extreme as the original japanese nija warrior (or chinese...i cant rember what one...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Its so entertaining don't know how they do it

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

apples723 said:


> Its so entertaining don't know how they do it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



its easy! they arnt interwebz people so they do other stuff! but stay on the interwebz...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 10, 2013)

Downloading a new ROM.
Btw good morning everyone


----------



## eduds (Sep 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading a new ROM.
> Btw good morning everyone

Click to collapse



Good night here lol
Happy flashing 

Sent from my precious using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 10, 2013)

Just woke up, gotta go to school.

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 10, 2013)

Conjuring 

Edit: Commuting. 

Though i'd very much like to know the spell to conjure myself a chicken teriyaki sandwich right now. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just woke up for school.  
Good morning everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Sep 10, 2013)

Stop lying. Lol Your posting on a thread...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Droid2drummer said:


> Stop lying. Lol Your posting on a thread...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not lying...

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 10, 2013)

Droid2drummer said:


> Stop lying. Lol Your posting on a thread...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*You're


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 10, 2013)

Sitting and typing

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Sep 10, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> *You're

Click to collapse



It is about time someone noticed my auto correct was turned off. Great job. Now, when you see someone use then to show comparison, make sure to correct them. It is quite the thrill. I enjoy teaching. Lol 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 10, 2013)

Skipped the last 3 lessons cause I'm "sick". 

Sent from my panda


----------



## apples723 (Sep 10, 2013)

Not wanting to wake up 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2013)

Downloading a new rom for my tablet... stock aokp rom (yes aokp, aokp is the official stock rom for my tablet) is getting boring..


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 10, 2013)

Watching movie (The Conjuring)


----------



## ak070 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sleeping in a quite room letting go all the thoughts in my mind.


----------



## apples723 (Sep 10, 2013)

IPhone 5s is suppose to be released today but forget apple were real smartphone users on this forum 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

someone random gets a detention and no one cares...i get a detention and the whole school freaks out...and im here guys!!! im back!!!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2013)

Somebody wants to play bo2 zombies with me?
I'm getting pissed off with those kill stealer noobs who shoot that one zombie i wanted to knive with a ray gun :banghead:


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## lordairdog (Sep 10, 2013)

drinking coffee while reading posts on XDA forums.  LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2013)

I quit gaming for today...
I started modeling.






Its going to be a fan art phone animation.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I quit gaming for today...
> I started modeling.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what program is that?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> what program is that?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Google Ketchup.

Sent from my Sense-5ified Desire X


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

ketchup???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ketchup???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



LOL take a google, seriously. xD


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL take a google, seriously. xD
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



but he wrote ketchup!!!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> but he wrote ketchup!!!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol bloody autocorrect, I meant sketchup

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 11, 2013)

Wishing there could be xda app for pc. Smooth and bugfree 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Bluestacks 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 11, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Sleeping in a quite room letting go all the thoughts in my mind.

Click to collapse



"How many potato I want... "

Sent from my panda


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 11, 2013)

Realising it's 9/11. RIP. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## system.img (Sep 11, 2013)

Eating a banana!!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dammnnnn........ I need to sleep at my school this Friday 

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Dammnnnn........ I need to sleep at my school this Friday
> 
> Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol why that??


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ak070 (Sep 11, 2013)

Having my lunch...


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 11, 2013)

**

Eating my KFC meal,.. anyone who wants to eat with me are invited ) :highfive:


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> Eating my KFC meal,.. anyone who wants to eat with me are invited ) :highfive:

Click to collapse



Okay, i'll get myself a plane ticket 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 11, 2013)

Getting ready for a date tonight 

Sent from my Samsung Kulangot


----------



## SinCityAtNight (Sep 11, 2013)

Tweaking my new install of Wicked Rom V6.  Oh, and watching reruns.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol why that??
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



My school has organized a course for all Form 3 students (including me) and the first 3 class had to sleep at school (I am in the second class, because the first class had to study Arabic language which I'm always fail in test). They do this for the PMR examination this October.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> My school has organized a course for all Form 3 students (including me) and the first 3 class had to sleep at school (I am in the second class, because the first class had to study Arabic language which I'm always fail in test). They do this for the PMR examination this October.

Click to collapse



Lol have fun   


Sent from sending thing..

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

I just got back home from school, now making homework 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 11, 2013)

Don Lelli said:


> Trying to get 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Wrong place to do that. Reported.

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Don Lelli (Sep 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Wrong place to do that. Reported.
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Thanks <3, I can get them from any part of the forum according to the rules. Important part is that i behave and always search before i ask something stupid.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 11, 2013)

im finally working with code in I.T.!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, i'll get myself a plane ticket
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



ill treat you for that... come here in PH


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

micasbacay said:


> ill treat you for that... come here in PH

Click to collapse



Don't think its even possible lol 

Aaaand i'm raging.
In the middle of an important work my computer showed this:






Now it stopped responding and is completely frozen   :banghead:


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## micasbacay (Sep 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Don't think its even possible lol
> 
> Aaaand i'm raging.
> In the middle of an important work my computer showed this:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea with what's happening on your computer ....


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

It suddenly slowed down and locked up.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 11, 2013)

At the airport.


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It suddenly slowed down and locked up.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Some tips from net:


> I worked on 12 systems with this error on multiple networks
> "Failure to display security and shut down options. The logon process was unable to display security and logon options when CTRL+ALT+DELETE was pressed"
> I reloaded several systems only to have it reappear leading me to beleive it was a virus
> over a period of a week, I found 6 PC's had a virus called Trojan.ADH and or Trojan-Download.Murlo, the other 6 PC's showed no signs of any virus.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## njuskalo (Sep 11, 2013)

Trying to study, but actually google-ing some problems I'm having with my phone...


----------



## ./nenad (Sep 11, 2013)

Installing rom.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Some tips from net:

Click to collapse



I don't think it was a virus, i think i just overloaded the pc.
It aint a high end.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 11, 2013)

watching 'my little portal' on utoobz cuz im bored and why the hell not?...this is boring me even more...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching a program about 9/11 .
R.I.P 9/11 victims.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Reading about giant reptile while watching Jurassic Park lost world.

http://news.yahoo.com/gator-hunting-record-133200169.html

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 12, 2013)

Sitting doing nothing

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching p  r n


----------



## warface123 (Sep 12, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Watching p  r n

Click to collapse



What kinda Porn?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Sep 12, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Watching a program about 9/11 .
> R.I.P 9/11 victims.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank god I don't have cable.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2013)

getting out of bed...hardest part of the day...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

warface123 said:


> What kinda Porn?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*Up Skirt *:laugh:  :good:


----------



## warface123 (Sep 12, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> *Up Skirt *:laugh:  :good:

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 12, 2013)

Downloading COD black ops 2.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 12, 2013)

Sitting here puffing on my vape and listening to the latest Fleshgod Apocalypse album Labyrinth. These songs are absolutely killer. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## warface123 (Sep 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Thank god I don't have cable.

Click to collapse



How do you mean?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers

[/COLOR]Ordering tickets for UMF (Ultra Music Festival)



Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading COD black ops 2.

Click to collapse



Its huge game. According to my current net speed game wil take 1.5 days to download

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Its huge game. According to my current net speed game wil take 1.5 days to download
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guys play PC Black Ops 2 ?
If so add me on Steam : nilsson1233


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 12, 2013)

Hating humans. 

Am I the only one why really hates it when you're on a bus, and someone goes to stand next to you completely closing off your seat by holding both seat pillars? 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Hating humans.
> 
> Am I the only one why really hates it when you're on a bus, and someone goes to stand next to you completely closing off your seat by holding both seat pillars?
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. Your not the only one.
I also hate it.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 12, 2013)

warface123 said:


> You guys play PC Black Ops 2 ?
> If so add me on Steam : nilsson1233

Click to collapse



I want to play but i am not playing due to 
1) exams :/
2) no game installed or downloaded. Its huge game.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> I want to play but i am not playing due to
> 1) exams :/
> 2) no game installed or downloaded. Its huge game.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My mother hides my laptop till the end of my exam. Luckily, my mom didn't hide my netbook.

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 12, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> My mother hides my laptop till the end of my exam. Luckily, my mom didn't hide my netbook.
> 
> Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. My mom doesnt hide bt yeah she restricts time limit. Maybe coz.i over limit the time. Thats ok but..
I just want a decent netspeed. Wanna download blackops2

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yeah. My mom doesnt hide bt yeah she restricts time limit. Maybe coz.i over limit the time. Thats ok but..
> I just want a decent netspeed. Wanna download blackops2
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I get average 3 mbps and max 11mbps.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I get average 3 mbps and max 11mbps.

Click to collapse



Wow. How much you pay? I get 70kb/ps in day. Night it doubles.i.e
.140 not more than that. I pay 450 INR. Mtnl. Wbu?

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Wow. How much you pay? I get 70kb/ps in day. Night it doubles.i.e
> .140 not more than that. I pay 450 INR. Mtnl. Wbu?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





1500 per month.


----------



## Shawnpaul80 (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting paid to sit and eat a bowl of cereal 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> View attachment 2252469
> 1500 per month.

Click to collapse



Here theres a plan
10mbps true download speed at 1k per month. I am trying to convince dad since long time. But failed everytime. On verge of losing hopes

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apples723 (Sep 12, 2013)

just got out of class and got pretty much nothing done because a 75% of the time i was waiting for the imac to unfreeze #windowsuser #imissmypc #iwanttotossthiscomputeroutthewindow #ihatemacs

p.s. sorry for the hashtags couldn't help my self.


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Here theres a plan
> 10mbps true download speed at 1k per month. I am trying to convince dad since long time. But failed everytime. On verge of losing hopes
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To get 10 mbps is a dream in India though. 
1.5 GB in 2 mins


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> To get 10 mbps is a dream in India though.
> 1.5 GB in 2 mins

Click to collapse



Lol..  
Google fibre coming soon. 6k per month for whole society or colony you get 1gb per second speed. Imagine!! Implemented somewhere in foreign. Its big success

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 12, 2013)

Shawnpaul80 said:


> Getting paid to sit and eat a bowl of cereal
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've always wanted that job! 

Just came from the girl's house. I need some time for myself before the party streak this weekend. I'll play some games I have laying on my shelf 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

Playing Batman:.Arkham city

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2013)

doing a 2000 
word essay on science works and what is for and so on...what [email protected]$$ thought it was a good idea to give us an essay???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol..
> Google fibre coming soon. 6k per month for whole society or colony you get 1gb per second speed. Imagine!! Implemented somewhere in foreign. Its big success
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A dream for Indians.


----------



## projeto56 (Sep 12, 2013)

What annoys me is that every time I stumble on this thread I'm taking a dump :what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Sep 12, 2013)

projeto56 said:


> What annoys me is that every time I stumble on this thread I'm taking a dump :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Me too 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me three. ah, wait a minute.............Ahhhh thats better.  I had to flush.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2013)

just done a bit of homework...7 more to go!...i cant believe its nearly midnight and im still going...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## apples723 (Sep 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just done a bit of homework...7 more to go!...i cant believe its nearly midnight and im still going...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Stop getting distracted and stay on task... But I'm doing hw too man I'm I a hypocrite....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> A dream for Indians.

Click to collapse



Yea maybe. Bt in india instead of 6k it wil be 60k
 stupid taxes.. :/ 
5c is for 25k acc to indian currency in the US and here its 36k. 
India needs to improve a lot and stop this taxes.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 13, 2013)

Posting links of spam users.


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Posting links of spam users.

Click to collapse



i already did that


----------



## delfdabat (Sep 13, 2013)

watching breaking bad


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 13, 2013)

Drinking coffee again. I should not get addicted again. 

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## _Variable (Sep 13, 2013)

Just bored at my bedroom. A peer on FB just reminded us that theres homework. :-|

Sent from my polynomial


----------



## andreascig (Sep 13, 2013)

Trying to get off the couch ! ... Error try again later!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 13, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Just bored at my bedroom. A peer on FB just reminded us that theres homework. :-|
> 
> Sent from my polynomial

Click to collapse



I never did my homework before university  its friday man go out!

Waiting for a friend to pick me up. Gonna be one helluva night!

Edit. Recommend me a game(android). I'm bored for now!

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## apples723 (Sep 13, 2013)

I like that 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I never did my homework before university  its friday man go out!
> 
> Waiting for a friend to pick me up. Gonna be one helluva night!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vector, riptide gp or glow hockey 2 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apples723 (Sep 13, 2013)

Let's try and get to 2000 pages by the end of today!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 13, 2013)

well...it looks like i dont have a weekend to spend! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 13, 2013)

Helping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 13, 2013)

just playing around with youtubes multi tasking feature. im now watching a video while typing this!

app:showtime. and no. youtube still doesnt have proper multitasking.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 13, 2013)

Posting

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Posting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 13, 2013)

Trying to figure out why my gmail isnt syncing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Sep 13, 2013)

Twerking


----------



## kangerX (Sep 13, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Twerking

Click to collapse



Mikey Cyrus fever eh *_*

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Sep 13, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Miley Cyrus fever eh *_*
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



I shall no longer say I'm twerking when referring to work. Please give me a gun, now.  x_x

Working*

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## warface123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Cleaning the bathroom of you what I mean .

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## elfacki20 (Sep 13, 2013)

just try to found a way to fix the cooler of my laptop

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 13, 2013)

Googling random stuff 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## rahmiatasoy (Sep 14, 2013)

Listenin Radio Fenomen


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 14, 2013)

Replying to this thread again because 
im really bored and have nothing else better to do

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 14, 2013)

Just woke up .


----------



## ak070 (Sep 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just woke up .

Click to collapse



Good morning! I also woke up an hour ago...


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just woke up .

Click to collapse






ak070 said:


> Good morning! I also woke up an hour ago...

Click to collapse



Me too jst woke up.. Exams on monday.. Lazy to study

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Me too jst woke up.. Exams on monday.. Lazy to study
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should be .


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You should be .

Click to collapse



Lol.. Engineering students are most laziest people

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 14, 2013)

Reporting a stupid ass spammer :sly:


----------



## ak070 (Sep 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol.. Engineering students are most laziest people
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed! But hey we're the movers & shakers! Lolzz!!


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol.. Engineering students are most laziest people
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep ,that's true


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 14, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Agreed! But hey we're the movers & shakers! Lolzz!!

Click to collapse



Haha
Bt we ourselves shake everytime exam is near... :/







Razor! said:


> Yep ,that's true

Click to collapse



Lol yea.. Hey join offtopic grp on whatsapp 

Anyone else interested in joing grp?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abalosmusic (Sep 14, 2013)

Fap b4 nap  don't hate

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 14, 2013)

abalosmusic said:


> Fap b4 nap  don't hate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ahhh come on keep that to your self 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 14, 2013)

About to re-watch the latest episode of the Son's of anarchy..Kinda was all over the place 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol.. Engineering students are most laziest people
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+2

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> I shall no longer say I'm twerking when referring to work. Please give me a gun, now.  x_x
> 
> Working*
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sorry for ruining that for you , lel 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Haha
> Bt we ourselves shake everytime exam is near... :/
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mee 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## warface123 (Sep 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Haha
> Bt we ourselves shake everytime exam is near... :/
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah me.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




abalosmusic said:


> Fap b4 nap  don't hate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nice







Omar1c said:


> Ahhh come on keep that to your self
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Come on. We are real men .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 14, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Sorry for ruining that for you , lel
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





warface123 said:


> Yeah me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me ur numbers both of you ill add.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking for a good 23" ips led monitor online.


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 |•••••


----------



## ALimeNinja (Sep 14, 2013)

*What i am doing ?*

I am reading news about a new nokia android phones on flipboard


----------



## TheRidge69 (Sep 14, 2013)

Picking my ass behind casino/bar, charging my phone from an open plug outside. What else am I gonna do? The ol' lady tossed me out and no one of my few & only friends are all doing their thang and can't find a couch to crash on tonight. Aah just another shi**y day in paradise LOL!  TMI?

Sent from the refurb center of the universe


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

Hanging out with my boyfriend and my bestfriend, listening to good tunes and trying to find a way to root my ZTE x501, preferrably a way that has quite a few successful outcomes. :beer:

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 14, 2013)

Playing GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 14, 2013)

Soft modding my little cousins NintendoWii for her birthday then off into town or  stay home, order Pizza and play Mario on said Modded Wii

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## domini99 (Sep 14, 2013)

I was asking myself why the was wifi random rebooting this evening...




Pretty obvious 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I was asking myself why the was wifi random rebooting this evening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its Because ur cat was peeing on it or was it because of overload

Sent from my shining katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I was asking myself why the was wifi random rebooting this evening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## domini99 (Sep 14, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Its Because ur cat was peeing on it or was it because of overload
> 
> Sent from my shining katana

Click to collapse



Cant you see the fun in it -.-



The actual reason why the router keeps rebooting is because it is a piece of cheap crap.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Watching Swedish House Last set at UMF .
So nice.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 14, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Its Because ur cat was peeing on it or was it because of overload
> 
> Sent from my shining katana

Click to collapse



wow...your a really boring person...ITS A KITTEH!!! y u boring??? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

thinking about how sh*t my internet is and about a new theme/avatar.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 14, 2013)

Preparing to go to sleep.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...your a really boring person...ITS A KITTEH!!! y u boring???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never change your avatar, period.

It's perfection.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Never change your avatar, period.
> 
> It's perfection.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



meh...it may seem like that but i still think at least something more profesional. i only put a pixelized superman logo on a minecraft potayto because it seemed like the easiest thing to to. now i kinda want something to show i am a super potayto man. because most people dont even know what minecraft is. soo...yeah...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

my internet is really starting to take the piss... im getting 0.079 kb/s...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

and now its at 500kb/s...still useless...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## flotux (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm waiting for a new CM 10.2 nightly release for my good old Motorola Defy.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Never change your avatar, period.
> 
> It's perfection.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Ironic from someone who changes his avatar about every week. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Ironic from someone who changes his avatar about every week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I knew someone was gonna say that 



:banghead:

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 14, 2013)

Just updated my rom

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 14, 2013)

i see sohan_mub is back...let teh wars begin again!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## favero_ (Sep 14, 2013)

Watching Eurotrip and laughing like hell! =D


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Sep 14, 2013)

Watching the Alabama vs Texas game. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

another forum knows imma potayto. and teh first thing they posted to me was the song 'gold'. why? i dunno...maybe a golden baked potayto?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Shawnpaul80 (Sep 15, 2013)

Watching my son play the 1st black Ops 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Shawnpaul80 said:


> Watching my son play the 1st black Ops
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



how old is he?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> another forum knows imma potayto. and teh first thing they posted to me was the song 'gold'. why? i dunno...maybe a golden baked potayto?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Golden... Like delicious fries :thumbup:

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Shawnpaul80 (Sep 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> how old is he?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



He's 12

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Shawnpaul80 said:


> He's 12
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



well thats no surprise. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Darkcide666 said:


> Posting in a throw away OT thread to get my post count high enough to post links.

Click to collapse



so spamming?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

going bed...so...tired...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 15, 2013)

Waiting to get feed back

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Sep 15, 2013)

Playing with my new phone 

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## igobytony (Sep 15, 2013)

Laying around with my girlfriend and messing with my phone. 

Another phone running nice **** that HTC and Sprint didn't give me


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Sep 15, 2013)

Watching Dredd instead of working

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 15, 2013)

Maths , trigo 
^^^^^^^^
Sucks big time bro 

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mukeshc15 (Sep 15, 2013)

Listening music


----------



## warface123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just woke up.
Good morning everyone .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 15, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Just woke up.
> Good morning everyone .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning sunshine. I feel like not wanting to get up today. FML. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## _Variable (Sep 15, 2013)

Just got home from a booksigning event >////< so tired...

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## lzzar (Sep 15, 2013)

Trying to port liquidsmooth ROM to my phone based on PAC sources

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## DroidModderXtreme (Sep 15, 2013)

lzzar said:


> Trying to port liquidsmooth ROM to my phone based on PAC sources
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



Repo syncing PAC 19

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 15, 2013)

Comparing net speed between my school and home.
My school wifi is better (Transfer [email protected]/s) than my home wifi (50kb/s).

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...your a really boring person...ITS A KITTEH!!! y u boring???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why being rude? I didnt know it meant that

Sent from my shining katana


----------



## Klejdi90 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Ohh just*

Converting Oxygen into Carbon Dioxide :TrollFace::silly:


----------



## bayustev (Sep 15, 2013)

Wondering how android will end, because to many new type and to fast changing the OS....so i think people will get bored eventually....is like moving one place to another endlesly.....lol...

send by  my GT-S6310 custom


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Why being rude? I didnt know it meant that
> 
> Sent from my shining katana

Click to collapse



was it too rude? sorry. but if your an interwebs person then you should know that kittehs is the internet in a nutshell. and dont bring your science into this!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------







ahh dinner! isnt it gorgeous and beautiful!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bbanana (Sep 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> was it too rude? sorry. but if your an interwebs person then you should know that kittehs is the internet in a nutshell. and dont bring your science into this!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why your plate is durty! Keep your clean haha
I'm smoking now, the special called "thuốc lào" )

Sent from phone's neighbor wife at dreaming place


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

bbanana said:


> Why your plate is durty! Keep your clean haha
> I'm smoking now, the special called "thuốc lào" )
> 
> Sent from phone's neighbor wife at dreaming place

Click to collapse



that was just the steaks saucyness overflowing! and that was only the start. the presentation was alot better!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 15, 2013)

Waiting for someone special


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Sep 15, 2013)

Stuck on the bus to work in the dark :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 15, 2013)

I just hurt my upper lip with razor and it's bleeding. I'm watching some British comedy shows and it freaking hurts to smile. FML. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Jishnu Sur™ (Sep 15, 2013)

Its 3 am here, but still i'm using xda app on my bed, under my blanket 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2013)

doing stuff...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 16, 2013)

going bed...

YAY! i got the 20000th post!!! YAY ME!!!!!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jaytronics (Sep 16, 2013)

Just finished installing line level RCA connections inside my factory stereo.  Looks sweet.  Going to post pictures over in the post pictures of your whip thread. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## warface123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Just woke up.
Good morning everyone .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> doing stuff...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You guys are nasty .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 16, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Just woke up.
> Good morning everyone .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me tooo. Now I have to go to stupid school

Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2


----------



## AleksaSavic (Sep 16, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Me tooo. Now I have to go to stupid school
> 
> Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Me tooo! :screwy:


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 16, 2013)

Watching Legend of Korra S2e1. Finally!

Though, let's hope the blatant government propaganda is somewhat dimmed in this season. It was a little _too_ obvious. Not to mention highly annoying.


----------



## merkelbeek (Sep 16, 2013)

Sitting and school now have a boring lesson logica


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 16, 2013)

Trying to see if I should sleep or continue playing with my phone


----------



## EnergySnail (Sep 16, 2013)

Playing Battlefield 3!

Sent from my GT-I9105P


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 16, 2013)

EnergySnail said:


> Playing Battlefield 3!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P

Click to collapse



Lucky


----------



## weebsurfer (Sep 16, 2013)

Poopin and browsing about for solutions to my Watchdog green screens. Sadly it seems these would otherwise be replaced by mysterious reboots. LGOG 1st world problems. 

Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 16, 2013)

Scanning my laptop.
On previous scan detected virus! 
#extremecurious #fearstruck

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 16, 2013)

just in detention...nvm apart from the fact that MY TEACHERS ARE [email protected]$$'S...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

still in detention...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## apples723 (Sep 16, 2013)

Why am i so judge mental 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2013)

This is what i call skills 





Anybody in for a ride?


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## mEmoZz (Sep 16, 2013)

talking to my girlfriend


----------



## el-beast (Sep 16, 2013)

building a beast PC and i`m tired


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just in detention...nvm apart from the fact that MY TEACHERS ARE [email protected]$$'S...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How is it a detention if you can use your phone? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> How is it a detention if you can use your phone?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I was gonna ask the same thing.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just in detention...nvm apart from the fact that MY TEACHERS ARE [email protected]$$'S...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you do to be put in detention ?


Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## warface123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Doing stuff that I shouls not tell here....


Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> This is what i call skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut game is that?

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 16, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Wut game is that?
> 
> Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



BeamNG, from the makers of Rigs of Rods


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2013)

TheInterframe said:


> Developing and listening to Linkin Park

Click to collapse



I had to report those kind of posts in the spam thread, right? 
When do people start learning to not collect your first 10 posts in offtopic...


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2013)

Under the weather.....sitting here wishing I wasn't here


----------



## glockadam (Sep 16, 2013)

Importing a 90gb video footage into Final Cut X, and surfing xda.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 16, 2013)

Pre-ordered CoD: Ghosts and now watching Crank 

Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99 - franco.Kernel r182 - Tapatalk 4!


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> How is it a detention if you can use your phone?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



lets just say 1) teachers trust me and think i just look at the ground for no reason and 2) the teacher taking the detention was a [email protected]$$...they all act nice at first...but then you get to know them...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




PuffMaN said:


> Wut game is that?
> 
> Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



BeamNG. play the tech demo. or google it.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## pepper454 (Sep 17, 2013)

what I am doing...
figuring why photosphere does not work on e970 rom here ....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2411406
no click after aligning. seems every 4.3 rom I try has some issue or another.
flash... back to stock... flash... back to stock.... was so close with this one. Oh well.


----------



## EnergySnail (Sep 17, 2013)

Just woke up 

Sent from my GT-I9105P


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Working on my homework/browsing xda/listening to music 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 17, 2013)

According to apple, the iPhone 4 doesn't support wifi file sharing and wont get the feature in the ios 7 update :banghead:

Very fancy animation? Why not! Heavy transparency? Ofcourse! Wifi file sharing? Nooooo, the iphone 4 and 4s cant handle that at all!!

No worries, i'll figure out! I already figured already how to get root access using a computer 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 17, 2013)

doing 20 years worth of homework in a day...yr 9 is hard...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 17, 2013)

GTA V - Installing data... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ACHILLES R32 (Sep 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> GTA V - Installing data...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Hope it won't take long , can't wait till my class is done so I can get my copy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 17, 2013)

GTA V is now out! now i can brag to all my friends about how i (dont) have it!!!

im just playing shadowgun: deadzone.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Scappz (Sep 17, 2013)

Wasting time like a sir.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 17, 2013)

having a great british fish 'n chips.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Sep 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> GTA V is now out! now i can brag to all my friends about how i (dont) have it!!!
> 
> im just playing shadowgun: deadzone.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I got Gta V yesterday in the night shop .
BTW im gonna sleep. Bye everyone .

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 17, 2013)

see ya.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## erad1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Playing GearJack while listening to the Best of Pantera!... both on my "still so freak'n awesome" SII, running Orca Project Rom!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 18, 2013)

ACHILLES R32 said:


> Hope it won't take long , can't wait till my class is done so I can get my copy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



About half an hour(8.5gigs) but it's understandable since the game is HUGE! Got the last copy 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> About half an hour(8.5gigs) but it's understandable since the game is HUGE! Got the last copy
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Are you talking of gta 5 for pc? Or xbox/ps?

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just woke up.
Good morning everyone.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## NeRd^ (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea maybe. Bt in india instead of 6k it wil be 60k
> stupid taxes.. :/
> 5c is for 25k acc to indian currency in the US and here its 36k.
> India needs to improve a lot and stop this taxes.
> ...

Click to collapse



We can't compare with the conversion bro...  Just a thought :beer:


Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

NeRd^ said:


> We can't compare with the conversion bro...  Just a thought :beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea bro but we have taxes a lot.
Example for a movie ticket we pay 45% taxes. Which is huge amount. :banghead:

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeRd^ (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea bro but we have taxes a lot.
> Example for a movie ticket we pay 45% taxes. Which is huge amount. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agree about the taxes bro..  

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

NeRd^ said:


> Agree about the taxes bro..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Your occupation says dell computers. You really work there or just a placebo?

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeRd^ (Sep 18, 2013)

I was working for Dell computers... App support.. How about you... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

NeRd^ said:


> I was working for Dell computers... App support.. How about you...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am a student
Btw check ur pm

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Are you talking of gta 5 for pc? Or xbox/ps?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PC version isn't out yet  That's PS3.

Sent from my panda


----------



## NeRd^ (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> I am a student
> Btw check ur pm
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure thing...  



Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> GTA V is now out! now i can brag to all my friends about how i (dont) have it!!!
> 
> im just playing shadowgun: deadzone.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I don't have it either... I get it with christmas 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Roaming in  arkham city 

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Roaming in  arkham city
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Lol i always fall to get hurt 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol i always fall to get hurt
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



he nevers gets hurt, no matter from where u fall

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> he nevers gets hurt, no matter from where u fall
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



He s batman lol. Hero never gets hurt. 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> He s batman lol. Hero never gets hurt.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



have u completed it?

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> have u completed it?
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



I am unable to understand the map everytime I play it.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm eating a pizza and drinking coke...

Sent from my LegoIce™ Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am unable to understand the map everytime I play it.

Click to collapse



i have killed you in that game

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

undersatanding map is very easy, detective  mode FTW!

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> have u completed it?
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



No lol i m on ubuntu.
 no games.. I juzt love linux:beer:

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

dualbooting ubuntu with win7 soon

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Windows 8 + Xp + Ubuntu 

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> dualbooting ubuntu with win7 soon
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



I have Aspire 4250 (AMD) with Windows 7 Starter and Aspire One D255 with Ubuntu 13.04 

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        1.Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867
2. Love doesn't need a reason


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> dualbooting ubuntu with win7 soon
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Read some cautions on internet first.. I read some stuffs







fifa2151 said:


> Windows 8 + Xp + Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



3 os? How

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 18, 2013)

I have Intel i5 2.7 with 3.2 OC processor speed with 740M Nvidia 2GB graphics card.

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

The graphics card are discrete, Intel HD 4000 is inbuilt


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have Intel i5 2.7 with 3.2 OC processor speed with 740M Nvidia 2GB graphics card.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------
> 
> The graphics card are discrete, Intel HD 4000 is inbuilt

Click to collapse



Mine i3, 4gb ram, 1 gb amd radeon 7670m and 500 gb hdd

How much ur ram @Razor! ?

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have Intel i5 2.7 with 3.2 OC processor speed with 740M Nvidia 2GB graphics card.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------
> 
> The graphics card are discrete, Intel HD 4000 is inbuilt

Click to collapse



I have I5 650 3.2 ghz
Can be oced to 3.7 ghz
4. Gigabyte of ram
And xfx ati r7750 core edition



I have winxp n 8 on hdd and ubuntu on usb 

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 18, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> I have I5 650 3.2 ghz
> Can be oced to 3.7 ghz
> 4. Gigabyte of ram
> And xfx ati r7750 core edition
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO graphics is not upto the mark , may be I am wrong


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

If this is a pc spec thread then mine:
I5 3rd gen
4 gb ram
1 gb amd radeon 7670m
500 gb hdd
Win 7 currently


_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Read some cautions on internet first.. I read some stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like what? 

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Razor! said:


> IMO graphics is not upto the mark , may be I am wrong

Click to collapse



Yes it isn't but I have 15 inch 1024*768p monitor
And this card is handles all latest games @ ultra 50 fps

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is going to take a while :/


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 18, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Yes it isn't but I have 15 inch 1024*768p monitor
> And this card is handles all latest games @ ultra 50 fps
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Yeah mine is HD.

Mine is Lenovo Z500


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Playing Fifa 14


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Playing Fifa 14

Click to collapse



^^^^^that proves that it's not up to the mark

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> ^^^^^that proves that it's not up to the mark
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse





Didnt get u


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 18, 2013)

Downloading GTA V and its taking too damn long!! 18Gb to download and then its got to install... This could take a while 

Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99 - franco.Kernel r182 - Tapatalk 4!


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Didnt get u

Click to collapse



If it's a good game,  how you managed to post here while playing it 

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> Downloading GTA V and its taking too damn long!! 18Gb to download and then its got to install... This could take a while
> 
> Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99 - franco.Kernel r182 - Tapatalk 4!

Click to collapse


@xbox?

How many space do i need on my hdd? My older xbox 360 only has a 20gb hard drive.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 18, 2013)

PS3 mate. And the download is 18Gb

Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99 - franco.Kernel r182 - Tapatalk 4!


----------



## NeRd^ (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If this is a pc spec thread then mine:
> I5 3rd gen
> 4 gb ram
> 1 gb amd radeon 7670m
> ...

Click to collapse



My computer is running Ubuntu + win 7 ultimate (MSDN) + win 8 ..and i have a hidden partition with the old xp there


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 18, 2013)

Wishing i can still goto school


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

Realizing that 80% my posts are offtopic 

Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2013)

ITS THERE!!!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ITS THERE!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



BLASPHEMY    (jk)


----------



## avinx (Sep 18, 2013)

Installing win 8.1

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## x-geo (Sep 18, 2013)

Lunchin'

Enviado desde mi Optimus G usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Mine i3, 4gb ram, 1 gb amd radeon 7670m and 500 gb hdd
> 
> How much ur ram @Razor! ?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



4GB bro..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

4GB ram is more than enough

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ITS THERE!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Ahahahaaa lulz.

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Loooool

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## stopa46 (Sep 18, 2013)

watching Transporter at TV with my fiance, she really like Statham


----------



## EnergySnail (Sep 18, 2013)

Going to sleep

Sent from my GT-I9105P


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I prefer to have seen an Android port available :/
But Apple cant keep up, all their servers crashed due download request   


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I prefer to have seen an Android port available :/
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse





_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



And as imagined another wild f*&* appeared 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 18, 2013)

Building up a rage that's ready to be unleashed on Facebook at all the IPhone users bragging about ios7 update

And on Reddit on the Cyanogenmod inc AMA

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 18, 2013)

going bed...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Smoking sigaret before sleeping.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## apples723 (Sep 18, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Smoking sigaret before sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not good for you
I'm on xda when I should be doing hw/studying

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 19, 2013)

Waiting for my big rig to get out of the shop

Sent From My Galaxy S4 Running BeanStalk Android 4.3 And KT's Kernel with Killjoy Tweaks


----------



## Darealboot (Sep 19, 2013)

Being lazy while my kid sleeps

============================================================
current setup
htc evolte
hboot:1.19 s-off
twrp 2.5.0.0
anthraxed digital bath


----------



## mukeshc15 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just wake up 
Gud morning


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> 4GB bro..

Click to collapse



Cool







Gogeta said:


> 4GB ram is more than enough
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



A friend has 12 gb ram i7 third gen, 1 tb hdd and 2.5 gb nvidia graphics. Bloody rich..! 12 gb is so much... Wooh

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Sep 19, 2013)

apples723 said:


> Not good for you
> I'm on xda when I should be doing hw/studying
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's my own choice?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## JG (Sep 19, 2013)

warface123 said:


> It's my own choice?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



just got done crack flashing another ROM!!


----------



## warface123 (Sep 19, 2013)

K-JACKS said:


> just got done crack flashing another ROM!!

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If it's a good game,  how you managed to post here while playing it
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

**** mother****ing apple
This ios 7 update failed try after try after try!!!







Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

1 more reason to hate apple & its iphone 

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


>

Click to collapse



:what:

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## hanisod (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> **** mother****ing apple
> This ios 7 update failed try after try after try!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Devildog and thom 109 has the same problem 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 19, 2013)

Playing Angry birds starwars 2

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 19, 2013)

Reading. Stephen R Lawhead - Taliesin

This series of books should keep me occupied on the train for a day or two.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Devildog and thom 109 has the same problem
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



They have idevice???


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Lalit Patil (Sep 19, 2013)

Playing Counter Strike- Global Offensive after long gap..Having fun..
Any Steamer Here ?
Add me 

*Hit Thanx If I helped U - Its frEE  *




*Bootanimations-MDPI*

*Post Your DevicE History HerE.*


----------



## hanisod (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> They have idevice???
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## warface123 (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> They have idevice???
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



I also have a Iphone 5. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol.
Well when i'm home i'm going to forcefully flash the ipsw using r3dsn0w.
**** ota.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## rsbear (Sep 19, 2013)

watching Bear Grylls take on the Dominican Republic lol. 

Sent from my evita


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Lalit Patil said:


> Playing Counter Strike- Global Offensive after long gap..Having fun..
> Any Steamer Here ?
> Add me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Game clan/Gaming thread.

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> **** mother****ing apple
> This ios 7 update failed try after try after try!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Find a flashable zip then, o wait, nevermind.....


----------



## hanisod (Sep 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Find a flashable zip then, o wait, nevermind.....

Click to collapse



IMPOSSIBRU 

That's why iOS,  errrrrrr I mean Android rocks

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Flashing MIUI for the first time


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Find a flashable zip then, o wait, nevermind.....

Click to collapse



There are flashable ipsw files!
They are literally the same as android's zips.

But they have to get flashed with a computer :/


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Reporting 10 post spammers


----------



## Nikoracing (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm at work 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 19, 2013)

Browsing cm7 themes...


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I also have a Iphone 5.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, and i get blamed everywhere for using a replacement iphone 4????


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh, and i get blamed everywhere for using a replacement iphone 4????

Click to collapse



It's okay, they're just trying to get under your skin 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's okay, they're just trying to get under your skin
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Lol okay.

Well my iPhone is now updating to iOs 7..


but im in some sort of trouble, now gta v came out, absolutely, everybody, really EVERYBODY in my class has the game, except of me!~
Now when gta v online gets up, i am the only one wo cannot play   
My parents want me to ask it for christmas, unfortunately they don't understand how much i would like it to have a new game when the game is still new


----------



## leikamkei (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol okay.
> 
> Well my iPhone is now updating to iOs 7..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Patience young grasshopper. Patience  Just know that GTA V isn't going to go anywhere except to all kinds of stores and don't let time dictate whether a game is new or not. When you get it, whenever that will be, just have fun


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol okay.
> 
> Well my iPhone is now updating to iOs 7..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i were ya, i'd rather wait until christmas or maybe even 2014, the price is high as hell right now



        or just check out piratebay :good:
    


Sent from my cheap a** scytheaxe


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

leikamkei said:


> Patience young grasshopper. Patience  Just know that GTA V isn't going to go anywhere except to all kinds of stores and don't let time dictate whether a game is new or not. When you get it, whenever that will be, just have fun

Click to collapse



Yeah you're right, but the problem is other new games are comming out too, and i know my friends: When those new games come out they'll play them, and gta 5 will fall in background... i know, i know.. my best friends are the more rich ones....

But, i'll try to stand out, and wait for christmas! Meanwhile i'll play gta 4 
if anybody would like to play gta 4 or bo2 zombies with me on xbox, add me:
deWaardt


----------



## leikamkei (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah you're right, but the problem is other new games are comming out too, and i know my friends: When those new games come out they'll play them, and gta 5 will fall in background... i know, i know.. my best friends are the more rich ones....
> 
> But, i'll try to stand out, and wait for christmas! Meanwhile i'll play gta 4
> if anybody would like to play gta 4 or bo2 zombies with me on xbox, add me:
> deWaardt

Click to collapse



That's the spirit


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2013)

QUICK GUYS! Gimme a random movie!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> QUICK GUYS! Gimme a random movie!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



World war z 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> QUICK GUYS! Gimme a random movie!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Randomness Redefined 

Fantastic Movie 

TRololol


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 19, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to current games, 8GB is max and 2GB graphics is more than enough. 

I downloaded Max Payne 3 it's *****ng awesome dude  superb graphics! 

Downloaded saints row 4 too,but I will install it tomorrow


----------



## skerdzius (Sep 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> According to current games, 8GB is max and 2GB graphics is more than enough.
> 
> I downloaded Max Payne 3 it's *****ng awesome dude  superb graphics!
> 
> Downloaded saints row 4 too,but I will install it tomorrow

Click to collapse



you can't go wrong with rockstar, i finished max payne 3 it's funtastic :good:


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm never gonna play GTA V if it doesnt come on PC & im not a gta fanboy

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 19, 2013)

skerdzius said:


> you can't go wrong with rockstar, i finished max payne 3 it's funtastic :good:

Click to collapse



Yeah man.. it's awesome.

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> I'm never gonna play GTA V if it doesnt come on PC & im not a gta fanboy
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Lol 

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> I'm never gonna play GTA V if it doesnt come on PC & im not a gta fanboy
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Halo 2 destroyed my expectations

Pc version

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Going to sleep. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Sleeping
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. You are not.

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No. You are not.
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



I hope it is ok now. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Aquadove (Sep 19, 2013)

*G+ g-mail on Android*



flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Galaxy pocket is pretty soon making me pull out my hair big time. Been working at accessing gmail - G?+account.  Not only today but many times so I'll pretty soon break the mobile or peddle it off on e-bay. I noticed that it is a very common problem among Galaxy users or is it really Google that is unreliable on the android platform. Do tell.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> World war z
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Good. i needed a good movie....now i just have to make a poater about it...in french...and write a review...en français...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Good. i needed a good movie....now i just have to make a poater about it...in french...and write a review...en français...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not french D:
Its a disgusting stupid language!


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not french D:
> Its a disgusting stupid language!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



ikr...but its mostly just hard...and im getting told i MUST take a language for a GCSE (or final exam before you can get the jobs you want.)

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 19, 2013)

Just started for the 5 minutes wait for my next post to reach 10 posts to be able to post a question on dev forum, praying for an easy captcha =)


----------



## BZyno (Sep 19, 2013)

Im trying to get some old pc games running on windows RT while enjoying some nice music and a beer


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2013)

i think ill fake being ill for tomorrow...toothpaste actually works to make you look pale...who knew...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## projeto56 (Sep 19, 2013)

First time visiting this thread and not taking a dump. 

Taking the bus to college 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## warface123 (Sep 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> QUICK GUYS! Gimme a random movie!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Gimme weed  

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2013)

why am i getting art homework for every lesson BUT ART??? i mean i suk at it anyway...and they're giving me detentions because its 'not up to scratch' and yet the teachers are worse at drawing then me.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> Just started for the 5 minutes wait for my next post to reach 10 posts to be able to post a question on dev forum, praying for an easy captcha =)

Click to collapse



Dev forums aren't for questions.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## bennyboy78 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lmao at iPhone lovers freaking out over ios7. "omg I have a live wallpaper and a control center!"  lol android had that years ago 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> According to current games, 8GB is max and 2GB graphics is more than enough.
> 
> I downloaded Max Payne 3 it's *****ng awesome dude  superb graphics!
> 
> Downloaded saints row 4 too,but I will install it tomorrow

Click to collapse



True. Saints row 4 is totally awesome I finished the game half way. Then wanted ubuntu so formatted hdd removed windows completely and switched to ubuntu. And I discovered whole new OS. Man ubuntu is the best os and even supports many of games (although I am not gonna install anyhow) 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## K96 (Sep 20, 2013)

Watching a GTA V playthrough (don't own a console so have to wait till it comes out on PC before i can play it)

And just browsing forums.


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> True. Saints row 4 is totally awesome I finished the game half way. Then wanted ubuntu so formatted hdd removed windows completely and switched to ubuntu. And I discovered whole new OS. Man ubuntu is the best os and even supports many of games (although I am not gonna install anyhow)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I have never used Ubuntu only saw it in previews.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I have never used Ubuntu only saw it in previews.

Click to collapse



Use it sometime. U ll love it. Lots of customisations. And u can control everything even system apps for startup at ur own risk  and for me its much better than windows. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Use it sometime. U ll love it. Lots of customisations. And u can control everything even system apps for startup at ur own risk  and for me its much better than windows.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok will try.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 20, 2013)

Staring at my O+ 8.15 Smartphone 

Sent from my Samsung Kulangot


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dev forums aren't for questions.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



I see lots of questions under THIS thread. If it's not under dev forums then i was mistaken thinking it to be.


----------



## Villiska (Sep 20, 2013)

Just woke up, about to make coffee before work.


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

Searching for wallpapers.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 20, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> I see lots of questions under THIS thread. If it's not under dev forums then i was mistaken thinking it to be.

Click to collapse



The question you asked should have been asked in the QandA section.  You would have found the solution if you'd used your google Fu a bit more as it's a common issue. 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 20, 2013)

Doodling stuff while listening to 'o mio babbino caro hudson mohawke remix'

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The question you asked should have been asked in the QandA section.  You would have found the solution if you'd used your google Fu a bit more as it's a common issue.
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



I don't remember asking any help from you or someone else. And you do not know how I solved my problem. Is that how you treat people or can do any worse? Wait no! I'm not asking, may be I can find the answer if i dig deep enough on google or on Q&A section. 
Have a nice day if you can.. with such a manner.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 20, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> I don't remember asking any help from you or someone else. And you do not know how I solved my problem. Is that how you treat people or can do any worse? Wait no! I'm not asking, may be I can find the answer if i dig deep enough on google or on Q&A section.
> Have a nice day if you can.. with such a manner.

Click to collapse



I actually read the question you posted in the development thread before posting here,  a quick site search actually lead me to several questions the same as yours all with answers.  The reason for the 10 post restriction is to alleviate the of questions asked in the dev threads that answers can be found for all over the site.  I'm actually not trying to be rude here but trying to help,  if you ask questions that have been asked and answered lots if times your likely to be flamed or trolled and told to use search. Believe me if I was trying to be rude you really would know, if you took my post as rude then the fault must be mine mustn't it?

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I actually read the question you posted in the development thread before posting here,  a quick site search actually lead me to several questions the same as yours all with answers.  The reason for the 10 post restriction is to alleviate the of questions asked in the dev threads that answers can be found for all over the site.  I'm actually not trying to be rude here but trying to help,  if you ask questions that have been asked and answered lots if times your likely to be flamed or trolled and told to use search. Believe me if I was trying to be rude you really would know, if you took my post as rude then the fault must be mine mustn't it?
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



You're right.


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 20, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> You're right.

Click to collapse



Juggles is always right. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 20, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> You're right.

Click to collapse



Well that's put me well and truly in my place, congratulations on your insight.it's truly a pleasure

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 20, 2013)

...................


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well that's put me well and truly in my place, congratulations on your insight.it's truly a pleasure
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



If we had this conversation before I reached my goal or get my answer from whom I asked or by myself, it would make sense to me. Thanks anyway. It must be hard for you to deal with noobs who are unaware that they are noobs.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 20, 2013)

Enjoying a nice read in this thread.

*waves*

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Sep 20, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> You're right.

Click to collapse



I like your beard. It reminds me of a mop my grandmother used to have.


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> ...................

Click to collapse



Shiraz007

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I like your beard. It reminds me of a mop my grandmother used to have.

Click to collapse



Quit it, yeh trawl.


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> I like your beard. It reminds me of a mop my grandmother used to have.

Click to collapse



You're lucky to have memories about your grandmother.


----------



## veeman (Sep 20, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> You're lucky to have memories about your grandmother.

Click to collapse



Yes I am. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 20, 2013)

Lmaoing

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## ozymandia (Sep 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes I am. Thanks for pointing that out.

Click to collapse



No there's nothing to thank to.. Or may be there is.. Welcome..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 20, 2013)

Currently looking at the look of bewilderment in my wife's face as my 3 year old signs what he wants for dinner *proudfathermoment*

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 20, 2013)

"Downloadin" albums by Imagine Dragons


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 20, 2013)

well...im probably gonna be in detention for all of monday...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well...im probably gonna be in detention for all of monday...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Detention is fun.

I am looking for sme1 to talk

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

Studying and XDA'ng.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 20, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Studying and XDA'ng.

Click to collapse



Me too 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 20, 2013)

playing with :tank:'s

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> playing with :tank:'s
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Wait....what?

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## sumit bhoir (Sep 20, 2013)

Going for a sleep


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me 3

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

Searchig links for UCCW skins


----------



## Ayushsinghal (Sep 20, 2013)

*Exam Tomorrow*

Studying Data Structures.... 
Really Intresting


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

Ayushsinghal said:


> Studying Data Structures....
> Really Intresting

Click to collapse



1st year?


----------



## EnergySnail (Sep 20, 2013)

Going to sauna :thumbup: 

Sent from my GT-I9105P


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 20, 2013)

Watching movie on my device.


----------



## jmindset (Sep 21, 2013)

Bout to watch "the colony"

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Darealboot (Sep 21, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Bout to watch "the colony"
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Horrible movie

============================================================
current setup
htc evolte
hboot:1.19 s-off
twrp 2.5.0.0
anthraxed digital bath


----------



## jmindset (Sep 21, 2013)

Darealboot said:


> Horrible movie
> 
> ============================================================
> current setup
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol!! Really is it worth watching? The trailer looked good

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

My 8 year old sister really likes to watch South Park. She only understands 5% of it because she can't speak any English, this episode features a pedo shark, a drugs addicted towel, South Park absolutely isnt for my sister, but she wants to watch it anyway.

What do you think? 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My 8 year old sister really likes to watch South Park. She only understands 5% of it because she can't speak any English, this episode features a pedo shark, a drugs addicted towel, South Park absolutely isnt for my sister, but she wants to watch it anyway.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOPE.avi

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> NOPE.avi
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I try to tell her... Well i gave up since she starts to scream every time.

Her problem to get her childhood f"cked up...


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I try to tell her... Well i gave up since she starts to scream every time.
> 
> Her problem to get her childhood f'cked up...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY
and "When i was young, all i had was a toy car and a few lego bricks (which were useless back then)"


  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> FTFY
> and "When i was young, all i had was a toy car and a few lego bricks (which were useless back then)"
> 
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I always played with lego...
I only got a computer a year ago...
I'm 14 now
My 8 year old sister plays with iphones and tablets and has a nintendo wii.

Something is really f"cked up...


Sent from sending thing..

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGG
I HATE SISTER
Got 2 of them, ALWAYS, really ALWAYS fighting :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Why the hell would i have bought an own xbox? SO MY FRIENDS CAN ACTUALLY HEAR ME OVER THE HEADSET AND NOT JUST MY FIGHTING DIP**** SISTERS.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sitting in bed smoking a cigarette reading through these forums and wishing I was asleep. It's 4 in the morning for crying out loud! 

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## iconspiracy (Sep 21, 2013)

Typing here and doing a Titanium Backup 


HTC One Mini 
S-OFF


----------



## warface123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good morning everyone  



Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 21, 2013)

Warming my lunch 

sorry for any ty¶°s


----------



## warface123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Watching auction Kings
Founded aby funny part. Look at the dollar signs  


Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just helped my friend with his Blackberry 9000 and flashed stock ROM on my phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 21, 2013)

Just came after giving grand viva.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 21, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just came after giving grand viva.

Click to collapse



Lol.
I am just done with Term test-1.
Party time yeah! 
But got classes til 9.30:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

Playing xbox.. It only makes me sad that all my friends are playing gta 5 and i don't have the game... Nobody wants to play with me since the release of gta 5 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Fragmentos (Sep 21, 2013)

Sleep...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 21, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol.
> I am just done with Term test-1.
> Party time yeah!
> But got classes til 9.30:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 3rd sem on 24th October


----------



## Groot (Sep 21, 2013)

poria1999 said:


> Sleep...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



cool story, tell me more about how you post and sleep at the same time.

watching fun with **** and jane

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 21, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Watching auction Kings
> Founded aby funny part. Look at the dollar signs
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol, i was watching that too. Amazing how the owner got 10 times what he wanted 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## Florentpraha (Sep 21, 2013)

*Uhhh...*

Hi, Im noobee on XDA, so making stupid posts to stupid topics with interval 5 minutes, between that posts I enjoying PMs with Author of ROM and we are trying to resolve problem...  Thats what I doing... Hope my noobee status dissapear fast and we can communicate normally on topic with that ROM....  Sending updates thru PMs are really funny...


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

Florentpraha said:


> Hi, Im noobee on XDA, so making stupid posts to stupid topics with interval 5 minutes, between that posts I enjoying PMs with Author of ROM and we are trying to resolve problem...  Thats what I doing... Hope my noobee status dissapear fast and we can communicate normally on topic with that ROM....  Sending updates thru PMs are really funny...

Click to collapse





> ..stupid posts to stupid topics

Click to collapse



*white hot rage* 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just had some great fun gta iv multiplayer 
Met some new people. But i'm now going to my little cousin's birthday, he just turned 2 


Sent from sending thing..

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

My mom baked an epic cake 







Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just had some great fun gta iv multiplayer
> Met some new people. But i'm now going to my little cousin's birthday, he just turned 2
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesomeeeeeeeee!!!!!

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 21, 2013)

R E P O R T I N 

and havin a cup o tea and setting my gnex under the freakin ac coz it has gone waaay to hot


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sitting in my "kang" corner wondering which ideas to kang next :sly: :silly:


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Sitting in my "kang" corner wondering which ideas to kang next :sly: :silly:

Click to collapse



Kang is here '.'

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

Preparing to flash a rom to my moms galaxy s2, the stock touchwiz software is making the phone really slow and battery hungry.
Im thinking to flash cm10.1, but i can't find any buglist.

Already found a good kernel.


----------



## Fragmentos (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm killing someone...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 21, 2013)

poria1999 said:


> I'm killing someone...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Confessions of a killer

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

This galaxy s2 is booting pretty long 

Hope i didn't




it





.

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> This galaxy s2 is booting pretty long
> 
> Hope i didn't
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup i bricked it.
This kernel isn't compatible with cm10.1
Another kernel...

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> This galaxy s2 is booting pretty long
> 
> Hope i didn't
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup i bricked it.
This kernel isn't compatible with cm10.1
Another kernel...


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 21, 2013)

I am watching crime patrol. Soo sad incident..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> I am watching crime patrol. Soo sad incident..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



a only saw a very bit of it... i would have really like to see the ending 

Well im flashing a rom now.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> a only saw a very bit of it... i would have really like to see the ending
> 
> Well im flashing a rom now.

Click to collapse



But we already know the ending.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> But we already know the ending.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol okay,. i dont 

Well the s2 is now succesfully running cm10.1 
Feels so great, after al those months finally flashed a rom on a phone.

I'm going to ask my mom if she wants to have my iphone, so i can have her galaxy s2 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol okay,. i dont
> 
> Well the s2 is now succesfully running cm10.1
> Feels so great, after al those months finally flashed a rom on a phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



One of the accused committed suicide. Four accused sentenced to death in sessions court. Minor accused awarded 3 years of punishment. 

Good luck for the iphone trade. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> One of the accused committed suicide. Four accused sentenced to death in sessions court. Minor accused awarded 3 years of punishment.
> 
> Good luck for the iphone trade.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



ah okay. that doesn't sound very happy :silly:

Thanks, i'll finish the restore-touchwiz-appdata-to-cm10.1-project first


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol okay,. i dont
> 
> Well the s2 is now succesfully running cm10.1
> Feels so great, after al those months finally flashed a rom on a phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Doeeeeet! S2's still a gr8 phone


----------



## projeto56 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm still laughing at the mop-beard guy. Lmao

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ah okay. that doesn't sound very happy :silly:
> 
> Thanks, i'll finish the restore-touchwiz-appdata-to-cm10.1-project first

Click to collapse



Well this seems to fail, i'll have to restore touchwiz 
I can't get my mom's apps and data running on cm10 without making it go bootloop...



Seraz007 said:


> Doeeeeet! S2's still a gr8 phone

Click to collapse



I know 
I loved the s2 from the very beginning.

But i hope my mom can accept losing her games and **** 

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Well this seems to fail, i'll have to restore touchwiz
> I can't get my mom's apps and data running on cm10 without making it go bootloop...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okay, for trading the phone there is one huge problem i forgot about...
The s2 uses big sim card, the iphone 4 a micro sim card.
My mom has a big simcard which wouldn't fit in the iphone, my small card does fit into the s2...

i don't want to risk breaking my mom's sim by cutting it myself, and the stores aren't open now.
Tomorrow we are going to an amusement park so i can't do it then, monday my mom needs her phone to go to work...
yeah..


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

learning wordpress development


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well this seems to fail, i'll have to restore touchwiz
> I can't get my mom's apps and data running on cm10 without making it go bootloop...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you chose the wrong time and day for this experiment. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> I think you chose the wrong time and day for this experiment.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Guess it would be best to get a little time for making the micro sim.
Would take 10 mins only I guess.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Guess it would be best to get a little time for making the micro sim.
> Would take 10 mins only I guess.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



But there is a chance i f"ck the simcard 
Better leave it to the profs.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But there is a chance i f"ck the simcard
> Better leave it to the profs.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



I nearly missed this post,  congrats domini. Something borked again

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I nearly missed this post,  congrats domini. Something borked again
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



I havent broke anything (yet  )
I havent even tried to cut the sim,
And i bricked the s2 once, by an incompatible kernel. But after flashing the right kernel its running again.


Sent from sending thing..

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

The trading failed..
My mom doesn't give a f"cking **** about me hating iphone...

So i'm probably stuck with this iPhone for about a year, my mom wants me to get a summer holiday job if i want to buy a new phone, the problem is that the summer holiday is just over 

I'm damn f"cked...


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 21, 2013)

Reading these posts and eating potato chips.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> But there is a chance i f"ck the simcard
> Better leave it to the profs.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



Damn leave it to them. It's an easy thing but leave it to the pro's as it would just take 5-10 mins only

 or if you have the sim adapter then u can make it..

Is the size of the chip in sim small or large like the older ones..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Damn leave it to them. It's an easy thing but leave it to the pro's as it would just take 5-10 mins only
> 
> or if you have the sim adapter then u can make it..
> 
> Is the size of the chip in sim small or large like the older ones..

Click to collapse



Read my last post... No need to cut sim anymore :/


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys I wanna ask something.
My little brother needs a new videocard. Which card is the under 150€ ? Pls only serious answers.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Guys I wanna ask something.
> My little brother needs a new videocard. Which card is the under 150€ ? Pls only serious answers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What does the card need to do?
A heavy gaming card is mostly more expensive.
If he doesnt need ultra settings...

The Sapphire HD 6570 2GB Ddr3 costs only 70€ and runs almost every game, on medium. And some even on high, at about 30 to 50 fps.

And minecraft tips above 300fps....
I am VERY happy with the card, very!

For regular use i would recommend the card too, because its so cheap.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What does the card need to do?
> A heavy gaming card is mostly more expensive.
> If he doesnt need ultra settings...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He wants to play World of Tanks on High or Max with 1920x1080 display

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

warface123 said:


> He wants to play World of Tanks on High or Max with 1920x1080 display
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't know that game!
Mine runs War Thunder (comparable game) completely maxed out at 1280x1024 resolution.

Maybe other people have better suggestions, but the Sapphire HD6570 is a pretty good card for it's price.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I don't know that game!
> Mine runs War Thunder (comparable game) completely maxed out at 1280x1024 resolution.
> 
> Maybe other people have better suggestions, but the Sapphire HD6570 is a pretty good card for it's price.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well world of tanks is made by WarGaming (So does WarThunder)

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 21, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Well world of tanks is made by WarGaming (So does WarThunder)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, then the graphics will most likely be comparable. I think the card will handle the game at that resolution, although i'm not sure if it handles at high or max, but it will do at medium for sure.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 21, 2013)

starting to build my own gaming PC. already brought the case, gonna buy ram soon and buy the rest when i can afford it...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 22, 2013)

Getting wine drunk. Never done before. Giving it 110% tho.

Sent from my - using -


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 22, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Well world of tanks is made by WarGaming (So does WarThunder)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just google the minimum graphic requirements of the game. And search the graphic card accordingly. Or post it here others would be able to help. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> a only saw a very bit of it... i would have really like to see the ending
> 
> Well im flashing a rom now.

Click to collapse



Watch till end bro. It s too embarassing







shubh_007 said:


> But we already know the ending.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. Painful really

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 22, 2013)

Listening to jamba


Sent From A 4.3 Galaxy Nexus Trying To Run Touchwiz Ports


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 22, 2013)

Studying. ...


----------



## Fragmentos (Sep 22, 2013)

Fighting with a dragon...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone .
I'm eating breakfast .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Good morning everyone .
> I'm eating breakfast .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning! I'm getting out of bed.


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

Getting ready to go to amusement park 


Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

nice! amusement parks!!! watching tomb raider cradle of life

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 22, 2013)

theres about 7 police cars right on our road right now...and theyre all right outside...i think ill stop XDA'ing while they're here...
and theyre all after 1 person...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

not me luckily! but i didnt do anything to get arrested...why do people get scared if theyre here  but you never did anything.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

i sent them 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> theres about 7 police cars right on our road right now...and theyre all right outside...i think ill stop XDA'ing while they're here...
> and theyre all after 1 person...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



They were hunting for potaytos... You're lucky you didn't get caught


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 22, 2013)

so thats why!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## j4gz (Sep 22, 2013)

In chiquitos having the time of my life ching ching.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm flashing a ROM for the last time ever. I'm giving up custom ROMs forever. I've had enough of the BS that comes with running ROMs. Lags, crashes, missed calls etc, i'm sick of it. Never again will I flash a rom!


----------



## venustraphobic (Sep 22, 2013)

Watching Cricket 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 22, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I'm flashing a ROM for the last time ever. I'm giving up custom ROMs forever. I've had enough of the BS that comes with running ROMs. Lags, crashes, missed calls etc, i'm sick of it. Never again will I flash a rom!

Click to collapse



LoL bugless here


----------



## aashay960 (Sep 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ikr...but its mostly just hard...and im getting told i MUST take a language for a GCSE (or final exam before you can get the jobs you want.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I gave my gcse two years ago from India. It's called igcse here (I for international). I had given hindi as a second language. And now I stopped learning Hindi and am learning french as a second.. Third?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm back from amusement park 
I have been in Holland's fastest rollercoaster, the Troy.
More then 1km long and 90km/h speed, AWESOME!!!







Sent from sending thing..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Just flashed CyanogenMod 10.2 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 22, 2013)

Just searching for a new rom.....

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Once it may happen dude..but not always... give a try to some rom it s more comfortable than stock rom ...


Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm back from amusement park
> I have been in Holland's fastest rollercoaster, the Troy.
> More then 1km long and 90km/h speed, AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which amusement park ?
BTW eating popcorn  



Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Which amusement park ?
> BTW eating popcorn
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Toverland
Google it.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm back from amusement park
> I have been in Holland's fastest rollercoaster, the Troy.
> More then 1km long and 90km/h speed, AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't 90 km/h kinda slow? 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 22, 2013)

i feel ill 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Isn't 90 km/h kinda slow?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



For a rollercoaster? Eeeeeeeeeh NO.
The Troy is one of worlds longest and fastest rollercoasters.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2013)

Well whatever i'm going to sleep now.
Cya


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> For a rollercoaster? Eeeeeeeeeh NO.
> The Troy is one of worlds longest and fastest rollercoasters.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Unless I did the math wrong, that's about 55mph. I don't think that's one of the fastest roller coasters. The fastest roller coaster I've ridden is 120mph(193.121km/h). Although 90km/h is fast for a wooden coaster. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## warface123 (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh, then the graphics will most likely be comparable. I think the card will handle the game at that resolution, although i'm not sure if it handles at high or max, but it will do at medium for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing..

Click to collapse



I ordererd a
 AMD Radeon HD 7770 1GB DDR5 ram. Looks good for 100€ 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Unless I did the math wrong, that's about 55mph. I don't think that's one of the fastest roller coasters. The fastest roller coaster I've ridden is 120mph(193.121km/h). Although 90km/h is fast for a wooden coaster.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



My fastest one was going 250km/h 


Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> For a rollercoaster? Eeeeeeeeeh NO.
> The Troy is one of worlds longest and fastest rollercoasters.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



well there is stealth over here. that gets upto round about 90MPH. doesnt it? 
but i am a bit of a rolar coaster lover. even the tall and scary ones ill go on.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

i have a feeling ill be too ill to go school tomorrow

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## thewisenerd (Sep 22, 2013)

Studying for a unit test to be conducted at school tomorrow.  Just hope to get trigonometry right  .

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## walker60 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am spamming this THread and Going to Watch new Hindi Movie Grand Masti


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 22, 2013)

CrashedJava said:


> don't tell anyone but I'm trying to get 10 posts so I can inform a developer of a bug, kinda silly really. that 10 posts thing has stopped me from contributing for too long, because I don't have reason to post anywhere but dev threads :\
> 
> the 5 minute wait thing is annoying too. I have to wait a minimum of an hour assuming I check every 5 minutes on the dot to make another post. Now I remember why I never managed to get through this before.

Click to collapse



Can't you pm the dev

Sent From A 4.3 Galaxy Nexus Trying To Run Touchwiz Ports


----------



## rootdefyxt320 (Sep 23, 2013)

Doing school work


----------



## alexmarra3000 (Sep 23, 2013)

Searching for scientific news on NCBI


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 23, 2013)

Sitting in a Cafe in Sunny Coalville in Leicestershire waiting for my little dude to finish preschool

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## riseupmartian (Sep 23, 2013)

listening to the new album of A Skylit Drive called Rise.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2013)

anonymousirritator said:


> Watch american pie reunion instead
> Ps-thank me
> 
> sent from nokia 1100

Click to collapse



That one's rubbish. I was technically forced to watch it and at the beginning I begged someone to put a bullet in the back of my skull. 

I'm gonna watch some soap opera and eat a lot to the point I hate myself. FML. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 23, 2013)

Offtopic forums are dead it seems

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 23, 2013)

I am watching euro trip..


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 23, 2013)

wondering why people ....nvrmind :sly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 23, 2013)

And I bricked my phone...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> And I bricked my phone...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Congratulations:thumbup::beer::beer:

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> And I bricked my phone...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse









Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Fragmentos (Sep 23, 2013)

eating dinner...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Youtoobin

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Congratulations:thumbup::beer::beer:
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse




PuffMaN said:


> Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Thank you everyone! I'd just like to thank my stupidity and tiredness to for giving me the strength to brick it. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## s8freak (Sep 23, 2013)

Watching "The Waterboy"

"If you ain't first yer last"
Sent from my rockin ATT S4


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 24, 2013)

Watching Shake Rattle And Roll 13 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 9 - rak na ituuu


----------



## weebsurfer (Sep 24, 2013)

Still recovering from how horribly lame the ending of dexter was and wondering if development on rooms for LG e971 are going to go stale now that there's a e973 official that seems to have more issues than existing variants in other threads. /lazyrant 

Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Sep 24, 2013)

Kind of reading ahead for biology.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 24, 2013)

On the phone.. Wishing I never answered 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

In the hospital waiting for the result to come back. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just 0wn3d someone in my class.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 24, 2013)

Trying to look busy.. It would be very awkward if I didn't have my phone now... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

Fail xd

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

^^Image Thread

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 24, 2013)

Damnnnnn......... my younger bro ruined my scooter

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 24, 2013)

in bed taking the day off school

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 24, 2013)

anyone know of any good custom batterys?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> anyone know of any good custom batterys?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Mugen power®

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> In the hospital waiting for the result to come back.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ur dead?

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 24, 2013)

Laying on the bed... 

* THANKS Button *
_ is there to save Thanks post indeed _


----------



## s8freak (Sep 24, 2013)

Watching Gladiator

"If you ain't first yer last"
Sent from my rockin ATT S4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Laying on the bed...
> 
> * THANKS Button *
> _ is there to save Thanks post indeed _

Click to collapse



+1

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> +1
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse









T(ablet)V in bed 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> T(ablet)V in bed
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



But unfortunately this ziggo sh*t has been working extremely slow last weeks, i'm about to smash this sh*t ziggo modem in 2 :banghead:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Ghand0ur (Sep 24, 2013)

Watching Castle and before that I watched HIMYM.  One can't miss those 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ur dead?
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No im not dead. Im still in the hospital. Had a accident at my work.
Broke 4 ribs,1 arm,  and both legs.
Says enough I hope.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> No im not dead. Im still in the hospital. Had a accident at my work.
> Broke 4 ribs,1 arm,  and both legs.
> Says enough I hope.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow  you fckign seriously??
Oh damn! I feel sorry for you    !!
Ahw damn, have all my luck with you to get better!


Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wow  you fckign seriously??
> Oh damn! I feel sorry for you    !!
> Ahw damn, have all my luck with you to get better!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx man ! 
Yeah Im always unlucky
Already got cancer twice.
36x had a operation.
I just wanna kill myself so bad .
Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Thx man !
> Yeah Im always unlucky
> Already got cancer twice.
> 36x had a operation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah well, don't take it too bad, it could have been way worse 

My parents don't have the money to get my eyes fixed up. I can only see to 20/30 meters in distance, then it just blanks out black 
And i'm colorblind, which ruined my dream to be pilot 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ah well, don't take it too bad, it could have been way worse
> 
> My parents don't have the money to get my eyes fixed up. I can only see to 20/30 meters in distance, then it just blanks out black
> And i'm colorblind, which ruined my dream to be pilot
> ...

Click to collapse



That also sucks man!
Alot of my family are Pilots....
BTW I know how it is to be color blind....

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> That also sucks man!
> Alot of my family are Pilots....
> BTW I know how it is to be color blind....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm happy i found my place with computers, i would like to build my career with that 

But we have to save up for an eye operation thingy, if i don't get it i may never drive a car.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm happy i found my place with computers, i would like to build my career with that
> 
> But we have to save up for an eye operation thingy, if i don't get it i may never drive a car.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goodluck bro .
2 days left and I can.probably leave the hospital .

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Goodluck bro .
> 2 days left and I can.probably leave the hospital .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thats nice!
Have good luck recovering, hope you get better soon! 

I'm going to bed now. Sleep well everybody!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thats nice!
> Have good luck recovering, hope you get better soon!
> 
> I'm going to bed now. Sleep well everybody!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx!
Sleepwell bro .
Have a good night 
Play hard = Lot of fun 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 24, 2013)

well i guess im lucky as i have 20/20 vision even though i do nothing but stare at a computer all day.

and get well soon warface! i guess im also lucky...haven't broke a bone in my entire life...and yet most people i know have broke bones when they were young...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got up, off to college for thermodynamics examination 

* THANKS Button *
_ is there to save Thanks post indeed _


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 25, 2013)

Watching some achievement hunters lets plays on YouTube 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> No im not dead. Im still in the hospital. Had a accident at my work.
> Broke 4 ribs,1 arm,  and both legs.
> Says enough I hope.
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You seriously need to take care of yourself. Get well soon buddy. Good luck.  :thumbup:



warface123 said:


> Thx man !
> Yeah Im always unlucky
> Already got cancer twice.
> 36x had a operation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> No im not dead. Im still in the hospital. Had a accident at my work.
> Broke 4 ribs,1 arm,  and both legs.
> Says enough I hope.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That freakin sucks man. Hope you have a quick recovery


- Sent from Guy's Super Duper S3


----------



## hanisod (Sep 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> No im not dead. Im still in the hospital. Had a accident at my work.
> Broke 4 ribs,1 arm,  and both legs.
> Says enough I hope.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow!, Hope you recover quickly 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ah well, don't take it too bad, it could have been way worse
> 
> My parents don't have the money to get my eyes fixed up. I can only see to 20/30 meters in distance, then it just blanks out black
> And i'm colorblind, which ruined my dream to be pilot
> ...

Click to collapse



Your Dutch so you have to have a health insurance by law. Assuming you don't break the law, doesn't that insurance cover the operation?  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> No im not dead. Im still in the hospital. Had a accident at my work.
> Broke 4 ribs,1 arm,  and both legs.
> Says enough I hope.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sucks man. Recover soon.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Your Dutch so you have to have a health insurance by law. Assuming you don't break the law, doesn't that insurance cover the operation?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that kind off, because its not required for life. I can study, do basic jobs and am safe at the road on bicycle. I just cant drive a car safely because i cant see all of the road. And they didn't think that was enough to cover the operation, so we have to pay it ourself.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not that kind off, because its not required for life. I can study, do basic jobs and am safe at the road on bicycle. I just cant drive a car safely because i cant see all of the road. And they didn't think that was enough to cover the operation, so we have to pay it ourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



I'm thinking you only have the basic insurance than? We got a more complete one sort of say and ours does cover a eye operation. My dad has had to have one in the past. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> I'm thinking you only have the basic insurance than? We got a more complete one sort of say and ours does cover a eye operation. My dad has had to have one in the past.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know...


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Hi Domini!

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Hi Domini!
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Hi! if i'm right you were Android Pizza and changed your username? Because of the username you used in my server 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hi! if i'm right you were Android Pizza and changed your username? Because of the username you used in my server
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Yepz!

How you doing? Haven't seen you in a while!

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Yepz!
> 
> How you doing? Haven't seen you in a while!
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Im doing good, just been through a week of tests, geez those teachers forget we have a life, they all gave a few tests in the same week!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im doing good, just been through a week of tests, geez those teachers forget we have a life, they all gave a few tests in the same week!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Schoolwork everywhere here too XD

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well i'm done 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well i'm done
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Not me 

Sometime on a weekend we need to play some MC together

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Not me
> 
> Sometime on a weekend we need to play some MC together
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Yeah!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



By the way you ditched the iPhone for a android phone yet? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> By the way you ditched the iPhone for a android phone yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No, but i'm making progress.
I am maybe going to get a Galaxy S2


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, but i'm making progress.
> I am maybe going to get a Galaxy S2
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



I feel you are the most famous on this thread. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No, but i'm making progress.
> I am maybe going to get a Galaxy S2
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



You should get the gnex if your looking at that price range, it's basically a S2 with better Dev support. But I would really recommend to spend more and get the N4 since its quite cheap now with the recent price drop. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> I feel you are the most famous on this thread.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Am i ?
The only reason i know i'm famous is because i'm the only one who can manage this 







Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------




lars1216 said:


> You should get the gnex if your looking at that price range, it's basically a S2 with better Dev support. But I would really recommend to spend more and get the N4 since its quite cheap now with the recent price drop.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah but i can get the s2 for 5 euros 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Am i ?
> The only reason i know i'm famous is because i'm the only one who can manage this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol its because your the most active person here. 
Haha nice trick

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Am i ?
> The only reason i know i'm famous is because i'm the only one who can manage this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? What you doubting about than? Go for it! (and than sell it on for €150 ) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## imilleson (Sep 25, 2013)

Currently looking for good android ftp client that can import account list XML

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Really? What you doubting about than? Go for it! (and than sell it on for €150 )
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No i like the s2, i'm going to get that one if everything goes right 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 25, 2013)

i love it when people younger then me act like complete r*t*rds over stoopid stuff. even when they start swearing.

i would tell you the story but the r*t*rd in it is too sensitive. acts tough, looks and IZ puny and weak.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i love it when people younger then me act like complete r*t*rds over stoopid stuff. even when they start swearing.
> 
> i would tell you the story but the r*t*rd in it is too sensitive. acts tough, looks and IZ puny and weak.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It makes me sad when I see young kids swear.

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> It makes me sad when I see young kids swear.
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Dafaq

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dafaq
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse




What?

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 25, 2013)

basicly, there was someone. about a year younger then me in yr 8. (im yr 9.) the bus was packed. i went to the upper deck and took a seat. the person who alegedly 'owned' the seat thought "f*ck you man. thats my f*cking seat. you better get the f*ck out before i bang you up." as he punched me in the face...over A F*CKING SEAT...and after that...lets just say he wouldnt come near me because he was in too much pain...deserved it if you ask me...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...deserved it if you ask me...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I somewhat agree

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 25, 2013)

and i dont swear in public like he did! sure i swear to my friends but in public is another thing!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

wait...are u A.P.?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and i dont swear in public like he did! sure i swear to my friends but in public is another thing!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## hanisod (Sep 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> basicly, there was someone. about a year younger then me in yr 8. (im yr 9.) the bus was packed. i went to the upper deck and took a seat. the person who alegedly 'owned' the seat thought "f*ck you man. thats my f*cking seat. you better get the f*ck out before i bang you up." as he punched me in the face...over A F*CKING SEAT...and after that...lets just say he wouldnt come near me because he was in too much pain...deserved it if you ask me...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What?, Urrrrgh kids now days :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Eating Android 4.4 Kit Kat 






Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Eating Android 4.4 Kit Kat
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did that yesterday 

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## warface123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Taking morfine pill. Says enough I think. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 25, 2013)

that bad, eh?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Sep 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> that bad, eh?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yeah man. It hurts so f*cking much.
:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## predicted (Sep 25, 2013)

Watching American dad 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Sep 26, 2013)

Watching pokeman

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Monty.728 (Sep 26, 2013)

hi m new to xda ...n di m going to try android devloping 








flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 26, 2013)

Monty.728 said:


> hi m new to xda ...n di m going to try android devloping

Click to collapse



Rule 1: NEVER quote the op. 

Rule 2: You are not to get your first 10 posts in ot. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## lzzar (Sep 26, 2013)

Prepping for biology test by taking a dump and browsing xda...

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## 404-Not Found (Sep 26, 2013)

Making a Alliance

Want a cool place to join? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2458892
Join the Alliance, Join for coolness


----------



## yashvchauhan (Sep 26, 2013)

Waiting for the camera to work for cyanogenmod 10.2 for i9500.
And studying..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally Play Books has arrived in Malaysia!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holmes_mt (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm updating kernel Alex-V 2.5 RC :laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Sep 26, 2013)

Today is the day we have (atleast i) all been waiting for... This afternoon....

I'M GOING TO GET A NEW PHONE    
I'm going to get a Galaxy S2 i9100 for just 2 euros, the costs to cut the sim to micro sim so my mom can use my iphone..
After that....

I'M BACK TO ANDROID BIATCHES!!!!!!   

The only thing i have to take care of is to get whatsapp on the iphone, because its a paid app on iphone.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Today is the day we have (atleast i) all been waiting for... This afternoon....
> 
> I'M GOING TO GET A NEW PHONE
> I'm going to get a Galaxy S2 i9100 for just 2 euros, the costs to cut the sim to micro sim so my mom can use my iphone..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay android FTW! 
Whatsapp for iPhone...hmmm 
I may help you...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lars1216 (Sep 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Today is the day we have (atleast i) all been waiting for... This afternoon....
> 
> I'M GOING TO GET A NEW PHONE
> I'm going to get a Galaxy S2 i9100 for just 2 euros, the costs to cut the sim to micro sim so my mom can use my iphone..
> ...

Click to collapse



How the hell are you getting an, essentially, free S2!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 26, 2013)

Watching Anime.


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Watching Anime.

Click to collapse



Watching big bang theory 

-------
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## domini99 (Sep 26, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> How the hell are you getting an, essentially, free S2!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Family 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## s3bish (Sep 26, 2013)

Hoping that Rockstar patches additional robberys to gta v after the story and trying to find something @google


----------



## weebsurfer (Sep 26, 2013)

About to start searching foe a solution to:

Email this person.... 
No application can perform this action 

Only happens in the Team Snap app I just installed. Grrrrr reinstall gapps perchance. Hmmmmm

Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 26, 2013)

Any metalcore / hardcore fans? I'm now listening to Secrets, Upon This Dawning, Crown the Empire..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 26, 2013)

i need a proper XDA sig. (not tapatalk) time to use my photoshop and Paint skills!...

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

anyone see the need for speed trailer?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 26, 2013)

F"ck this!
I was just about to pick up the galaxy s2, when the owner of the s2 suddenly changed mind and asked me €400 for it! I was like are you stupid for that money i can buy 2 new galaxy s2's and she just said well thats unfortunate for you.
Stupid **** b!tch :banghead:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> F"ck this!
> I was just about to pick up the galaxy s2, when the owner of the s2 suddenly changed mind and asked me €400 for it! I was like are you stupid for that money i can buy 2 new galaxy s2's and she just said well thats unfortunate for you.
> Stupid **** b!tch :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's crap

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 26, 2013)

domini99 said:


> F"ck this!
> I was just about to pick up the galaxy s2, when the owner of the s2 suddenly changed mind and asked me €400 for it! I was like are you stupid for that money i can buy 2 new galaxy s2's and she just said well thats unfortunate for you.
> Stupid **** b!tch :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad
Buy tab3/note3

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i need a proper XDA sig. (not tapatalk) time to use my photoshop and Paint skills!...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------
> 
> anyone see the need for speed trailer?

Click to collapse



Need for speed the movie?  

Yea saw that :/


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Need for speed the movie?
> 
> Yea saw that :/

Click to collapse



Where?

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> [/COLOR]anyone see the need for speed trailer?

Click to collapse



Yeah it looks surprisingly good. I was hoping it would be a Most wanted based movie though 

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Where?
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



Just search on youtube 

NFS The Movie


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Need for speed the movie?
> 
> Yea saw that :/

Click to collapse



The hell happened to your avatar 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 26, 2013)

kangerX said:


> The hell happened to your avatar
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



DD-Ripper happened


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> DD-Ripper happened

Click to collapse



⊙_⊙

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 26, 2013)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 26, 2013)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jaytronics (Sep 26, 2013)

Sitting and waiting for the windshield to be replaced in my car. I can not tell yoh how fun this is! 
 Actually it is not that bad yet. Either way it will help to further build my patients.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 26, 2013)

whats wrong with tapatalk today?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 26, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Sad
> Buy tab3/note3
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already haz a tablet.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Ghand0ur (Sep 27, 2013)

I am currently preparing to get out of bed (so, ******* lazy). It requires concentration and a calm state of mind . Like Kong fu except I defend myself from my bed covers.

Dafuq Did I just say.

Sent from my HTC ONE X+ using XDA Developers app with a random Kame-Hami flying up yo' face.


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 27, 2013)

Eating McDonald's at 3am

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Sir_Obvious (Sep 27, 2013)

Working in the office.. / Fighting with a really rude apache-sever.


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just found this weird pic and found harlem shake video inside extracted Pimp My Rom app.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vivimilan (Sep 27, 2013)

just in work


----------



## warface123 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just got home from the hospital
Still recovering.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 27, 2013)

je vais aller au paris! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Just found this weird pic and found harlem shake video inside extracted Pimp My Rom app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's very disturbing...

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 27, 2013)

new avatar? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jmindset (Sep 27, 2013)

Playing dust 514!!!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mbinev (Sep 27, 2013)

going to sleep


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 27, 2013)

Want to sell my phone. About to sleep.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Recovering from the hardest day of schoolwork ever

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> new avatar?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Add Superman uniform, and yes

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 28, 2013)

Mystery Science Theater 3000 on Netflix.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Mystery Science Theater 3000 on Netflix.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That show is awesome

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## MansonDroid (Sep 28, 2013)

Trying to decide what to buy with an extra $50 from my paycheck.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

MansonDroid said:


> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello fellow Atrix HD user!

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## MansonDroid (Sep 28, 2013)

Good day! 

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghand0ur (Sep 28, 2013)

Configuring CM 10.2 on my HTC and customizing the crap out of it.. Oh also about to sleep.

Sent from my One X+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 28, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Want to sell my phone. About to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol neo v. I want to sell too unfortunately bt i hav to use this phone for more than a year. After HD2, 2011 xperias have most development and maybe we are still gonna get.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 28, 2013)

It's 4 in the morning ... jeez .... need for sleep nao


----------



## GuestD0701 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just ate a pop tart. Going to sleep. 

Gonna move again soon. Yay! ?

Sent from my Carbon'd GSIV


----------



## OneBlueSky (Sep 28, 2013)

Watching some American Dad! 

Sent from my 2013 Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 28, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lol neo v. I want to sell too unfortunately bt i hav to use this phone for more than a year. After HD2, 2011 xperias have most development and maybe we are still gonna get.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know we have a lot of development going on but the hardware remains the same. Inspite of the efforts of devs our device has limitations. We either have to compromise with the battery for performance or vice versa. The device starts to slow down generally after a few days of flashing a new rom. And now a days we get better hardware than this  for a cheaper price.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 28, 2013)

Trying to get utter! Working offline properly before adding any more tasker profiles to it

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow, this went extremely quickly!
My parents have an own xbox, but they never believed me an xbox heats up more then a ps2 and put their xbox on a hdtv receiver and under a ps2, so that thing couldn't breath and overheated alot.
Soooooww....
Yesterday it happened, rrod.
The xbox didn't turn on anymore. After half an hour it looked like it started working again, but it turned on, glitched on the xbox logo and rrod'ed again.

My parents brought it to our local Microsoft store thingy yesterday evening, and this morning around 8am a brand new xbox was sent of 

Now my parents got a brand new xbox, but they kept the hdd, so my parents lost all their game data and have to start over all their games again.

Hope they learned their lesson and now put their xbox on a more open place.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## ZhaoPH (Sep 28, 2013)

Installing Windows 8 software for my laptotp 

PRIVATE AGENT AT HYPERION 8 INC.


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 28, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> I know we have a lot of development going on but the hardware remains the same. Inspite of the efforts of devs our device has limitations. We either have to compromise with the battery for performance or vice versa. The device starts to slow down generally after a few days of flashing a new rom. And now a days we get better hardware than this  for a cheaper price.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



True that
Still i am fed up of flashing. Lol my phone doesnt give reboots on cm10.2 it gives reboots on GB. I dunno how and why. 
Finally i give up flashing. Damn wish i had a z1. A friend bought it. Its too awesome. Too costly though

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 28, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> True that
> Still i am fed up of flashing. Lol my phone doesnt give reboots on cm10.2 it gives reboots on GB. I dunno how and why.
> Finally i give up flashing. Damn wish i had a z1. A friend bought it. Its too awesome. Too costly though
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your messages. I sent a pm.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 28, 2013)

Missing someone and regretting about something.

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

deciding whether to poop or not, gosh i feel so comfortable in my bed, i forgot how to poop 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## warface123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> deciding whether to poop or not, gosh i feel so comfortable in my bed, i forgot how to poop
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



That's nasty.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> deciding whether to poop or not, gosh i feel so comfortable in my bed, i forgot how to poop
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse





Finally fixed my internet always resetting by itself by upgrading the modem's firmware.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chad The Pathfinder (Sep 28, 2013)

Watching Dr. Who on dailymotion


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 28, 2013)

Sitting at home. Weekend plans got ****ed. Fml. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vatsal (Sep 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sitting at home. Weekend plans got ****ed. Fml.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Mine too 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Being here






And watching my friends play Coin Dozer real life 










Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

^^Looks like fun

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^Looks like fun
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It is for god sake motherf"cking sure!!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It is for god sake motherf"cking sure!!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



You sound excited XD

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You sound excited XD
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I am for god sake motherf"cking sure 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## OneBlueSky (Sep 28, 2013)

Listening to the storms going by and rooting our newest tablet! 

Sent from my 2013 Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I am for god sake motherf"cking sure
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



I'm also playing IRL coindozer at the same type of event 

Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Being here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you better have gone on the ride!
or else your a wimp! (thats nothing compared to proper rides.)

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> you better have gone on the ride!
> or else your a wimp! (thats nothing compared to proper rides.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I already been in there, i expected more..


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm back home, my dad was cuddling the kitteh.
Mom made the pictures:




Smile!!!








You would expect that my dad will have scratched all over his face...
Well...









  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## choochcaleb (Sep 29, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to get this app to work!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 29, 2013)

choochcaleb said:


> Trying to figure out how to get this app to work!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thats just an internal error. do you even have root? because thats what it looks like.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## choochcaleb (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes I do have root. How do I fix this error?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 29, 2013)

choochcaleb said:


> Yes I do have root. How do I fix this error?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dunno. seems like an internal error. cuz if you have root and it wont work then...yeah.

what version of android you got?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## choochcaleb (Sep 29, 2013)

4.2.2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## enrobriaffej (Sep 29, 2013)

I am finishing inception for the first time.


----------



## Unjustified Dev (Sep 29, 2013)

Jumping off the bridge 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aashrey99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Going to sleep after a great breakfast! I love Sundays! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 29, 2013)

Waiting for the rain to halt. 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save Thanks post indeed _


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Waiting for the rain to halt.
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save Thanks post indeed _

Click to collapse



Where are u from?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dropping my iPhone out of bed..
Whoops.

Good morning guys 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Dropping my iPhone out of bed..
> Whoops.
> 
> Good morning guys
> ...

Click to collapse



you did that in purpose don't you :sly:

watching the last episode of SnK 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> you did that in purpose don't you :sly:
> 
> watching the last episode of SnK
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Eeeeeeeeeeeehhhh.











Yes, problem? 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

not at all 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> not at all
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



xD
But those iPhones are pretty tough!
I totally accidentally  dropped my iphone down a concrete staircase, not a scratch!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

try dropping them with full force 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> try dropping them with full force
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



LOL gonna do that when i got my new phone, nexus 5 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## xQubee5o3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Surfing on Internet for "CWM for HTC Ville C2"

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

sweet phone my friend :thumbup:

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sweet phone my friend :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, a nexus device unbox method:
Unbox phone > charge phone > flash custom software 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Yesterday i saw somebody who had a nexus device and refused to install any custom software   

He wanted it for facebooking and playing games.

THATS NOT HOW YOU USE A NEXUS YOU DIP****   


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just flashed cm10.1  on my galaxy mini...
So im lagging :/

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Little Zed (Sep 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, a nexus device unbox method:
> Unbox phone > charge phone > flash custom software
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus: where all the updates can get fast and PAC, MIUI, CM, AOKP are official. I secretly hate Nexus becoz I'm jealous.

War never finds answer. It just the stronger ones define the victory.


----------



## nemo1303 (Sep 29, 2013)

FIFA 14 <3

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 29, 2013)

just watched hunger games. 
updated HTC One X to sense 5.0 and android 4.2.2.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 29, 2013)

Listening to Radio Los Santos 
http://youtu.be/Ry70jKuNmHA


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Bainkh said:


> have you bought the full game?

Click to collapse



Still waiting for crack eh?    

Buy it. Totally worth it


----------



## Daaaveee (Sep 29, 2013)

Waiting for eBay auctions to finish up in a few mins. Gotta raise funds for a Moto X some how


----------



## domini99 (Sep 29, 2013)

Bainkh said:


> I Bought it DDd :laugh: and its worth, fut is very cool

Click to collapse



Lol i got the free game on my iphone and android tablet 
Its great fun on iphone, maybe goin to buy it for xbox 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 29, 2013)

Installing max Payne 3

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save Thanks post indeed _


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 29, 2013)

strugling to get good internet speeds...

PING: 603
DOWNLOAD: 0.78 MB
UPLOAD: so bad i cant even get a result.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Corcop (Sep 29, 2013)

Code writing


----------



## warface123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Prepering to go sleeping .
Sleepwell guys/girls.
Peace out.
Warface123

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 29, 2013)

ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## worf_1977 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just realizing how dumb i am when playing Mass Effect 3 on my PS3... I am not at my best!!! :what::sly:

Sent from my SGP321 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

Watching Nick Cage ride Eleanor down the back alleys 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Watching Nick Cage ride Eleanor down the back alleys
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Great film! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zapato47 (Sep 30, 2013)

trying to get the 10 post to ask a why i cant root if im doing good the steps in doomlord post about rooting xperia s jelly bean 1.b.96 =( when i get back to flash the normal kernel .96 the root dissapears again :S


----------



## Stephen304 (Sep 30, 2013)

Finished watching breaking bad finale


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 30, 2013)

Enjoying my new board

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> strugling to get good internet speeds...
> 
> PING: 603
> DOWNLOAD: 0.78 MB
> ...

Click to collapse








U mad bro 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> U mad bro
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Go to my profile and what kinda internet I have 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Go to my profile and what kinda internet I have
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My internet is fast enough for where i use it for 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My internet is fast enough for where i use it for
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



That's good to hear .
I download alot of stuff. Not gonna tell what .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

warface123 said:


> That's good to hear .
> I download alot of stuff. Not gonna tell what .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse










Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> U mad bro
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Makes mine look rather sad 

Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Makes mine look rather sad View attachment 2292194
> 
> Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



LOL you fail 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gonna go to school. Bye

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Gonna go to school. Bye
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol me too, cya!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> U mad bro
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



our friendship can no longer work...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOL you fail
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



My 3g isn't any better either 

Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh ...
Stupid school network 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Meanwhile in my home (it is in transfer rate)

My school network is better (around 1000kb/s).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Zapato47 said:


> trying to get the 10 post to ask a why i cant root if im doing good the steps in doomlord post about rooting xperia s jelly bean 1.b.96 =( when i get back to flash the normal kernel .96 the root dissapears again :S

Click to collapse



Dafuq? This is not your place to gain first 10 posts, dude!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Sep 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Dafuq? This is not your place to gain first 10 posts, dude!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't say it. Just report it....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Oh ...
> Stupid school network
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



And now you fail .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 30, 2013)

My 3G 






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hanisod (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm back home, my dad was cuddling the kitteh.
> Mom made the pictures:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice kettyh 

Haven't checked this thread in a while

Back from morning juggle with my dad 

Tired... just tired 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------







My internet speed test

I win

You all suck 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 30, 2013)

Stephen304 said:


> Finished watching breaking bad finale

Click to collapse



Gonna watch it later tonight. So sad 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nice kettyh
> 
> Haven't checked this thread in a while
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm back home again...
But..

Can anybody explain the f"ck is going on??






Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm back home again...
> But..
> 
> Can anybody explain the f"ck is going on??
> ...

Click to collapse



Its download mode I believe....
If you have PC , download Odin then plug your phone and see if it recognize it, Odin shows a yellow bar if it does detect your phone.
Download a stock ROM for your phone , be sure its Odin flashable . read the instructions on how to flash using Odin . 

Done.

PS I like your post count , 3939 , its so beautiful 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Its download mode I believe....
> If you have PC , download Odin then plug your phone and see if it recognize it, Odin shows a yellow bar if it does detect your phone.
> Download a stock ROM for your phone , be sure its Odin flashable . read the instructions on how to flash using Odin .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, now its 3940 

My pc doesn't recognize it, and it got even more interesting


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol, now its 3940
> 
> My pc doesn't recognize it, and it got even more interesting

Click to collapse



Is it on stock or are you running a custom rom?
( something else broken whilst in your care I see)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## domini99 (Sep 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Is it on stock or are you running a custom rom?
> ( something else broken whilst in your care I see)
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Cm10.1

I think this might be related to a water accident happened 2 months ago...

I crashed my waveboard in a lake 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Where are u from?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



India.


----------



## AmmVid (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I'm in English now and I'm done my work so I'm on here looking through the forum. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 30, 2013)

aaaand im an open evening guide...again...
Sup random people i just happened to know?

just came home from school and not doing homework.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Studying very seriously,not even blinking eyes

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## aashay960 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Studying very seriously,not even blinking eyes
> 
> Sent from my A1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes we can see that..


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

aashay960 said:


> Yes we can see that..

Click to collapse



That's what I said,till now i have not wasted a single second

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## Zephyr! (Sep 30, 2013)

Going to play counter strike. 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save Thanks post indeed _


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 30, 2013)

School

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 30, 2013)

and i now have an infringement...yay me!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 30, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Studying very seriously,not even blinking eyes
> 
> Sent from my A1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, studying... I should be doing that too... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Oh, studying... I should be doing that too...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



same...oh well...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Aashrey99 (Sep 30, 2013)

Downloading ROM update!

*jumps around in excitement*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zapato47 (Sep 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Dafuq? This is not your place to gain first 10 posts, dude!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh, sorry, really sorry me, plus its hard to understand english, im latin. not gonna happen again. :S


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 1, 2013)

Destroying nollies and switch stance 

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 1, 2013)

Came from outside where I was doing some jump roping and did some hacky sacking in my kitchen. Talk about a workout. I think it is safe to say I can fall a sleep now. Lol! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shazzy1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Temple running! !!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 1, 2013)

Destroying Heelflips

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 1, 2013)

Finished an uttery buttery delicious breakfast

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3nder.FFB (Oct 1, 2013)

Just finished breakfast at work ... second cup of coffee to come


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh no , am laying on bed right now. *cough* *cough* , oh well I guess this means I need to rest for today 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## qfx007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Doing right now...*

Assembling some DIY electronic projects of guitar pedals...


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeayyyyy 

I'm sitting in the front for my exam tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 1, 2013)

Using mybraintrainer.com

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Making my homework. So ****ing boring .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 1, 2013)

Going in maths class *yawn*


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Monty.728 (Oct 1, 2013)

Doing study ri8 now


----------



## alvster (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG GUYS TOMORROW IS MY BIG EXAM! Wish me luck and pray for me to get straight A's! Amin  

Bye xda for a while.

Sent from my Xperia Live With Walkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 1, 2013)

alvster said:


> OMG GUYS TOMORROW IS MY BIG EXAM! Wish me luck and pray for me to get straight A's! Amin
> 
> Bye xda for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live With Walkman using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Awesome! Good luck, get done with it, you'll do for sure if you really want, which you do 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 1, 2013)

alvster said:


> OMG GUYS TOMORROW IS MY BIG EXAM! Wish me luck and pray for me to get straight A's! Amin
> 
> Bye xda for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live With Walkman using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Best of luck:thumbup:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 1, 2013)

sitting down with a bottle of milk and a tenner for eating a 'extra hot' chillie...i regret nothing...

and not i have am infragment i can be with the COOL kids of XDA!!!
Yay me! not...i did mention it wasnt my fault but i still got it...oh well. i guess theres no point in fighting back.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




alvster said:


> OMG GUYS TOMORROW IS MY BIG EXAM! Wish me luck and pray for me to get straight A's! Amin
> 
> Bye xda for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live With Walkman using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good luck dude! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 1, 2013)

I also need some luck with my semesters. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 1, 2013)

good luck to you too!
and good luck to whoever else is gonna say it.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate my laptop.
The display driver stops and crashes windows immediately when i unplug it from the charger :banghead:





I am having all the latest drivers.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Stay ON TOPIC pls

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I hate my laptop.
> The display driver stops and crashes windows immediately when i unplug it from the charger :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro  

Happened to me too :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> I know that feel bro
> 
> Happened to me too :silly:

Click to collapse



This is absolute sh"t when i try to use my laptop at school, that's like every day.
sometimes teachers turn off the power when they see all laptops are charged.
Boom crash bye bye work.

Same when battery runs out: plug in the charger boom crash bye bye work...
so i ctrl + s almost every second...


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 1, 2013)

domini99 said:


> This is absolute sh"t when i try to use my laptop at school, that's like every day.
> sometimes teachers turn off the power when they see all laptops are charged.
> Boom crash bye bye work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that sucks :S 

Any hints on what might be causing it?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Well that sucks :S
> 
> Any hints on what might be causing it?

Click to collapse



1. Drivers
2. Rarely update from Windows Update.
3. Virus.
4. Laptop itself (broken parts, etc.)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 1, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> 1. Drivers
> 2. Rarely update from Windows Update.
> 3. Virus.
> 4. Laptop itself (broken parts, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i got it fixed by buying a new hard drive 

Last one is dead nao


----------



## domini99 (Oct 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Well i got it fixed by buying a new hard drive
> 
> Last one is dead nao

Click to collapse



New hard drive, never thought of that..
My hdd has some bad sectors, about 30/40
80gb seagate.
Well the problem doesnt happen in windows xp or 8, just windows 7. 
Apart from that never have a graphics crash.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Fixing GFWL on win 8 :banghead:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 1, 2013)

Ubuntu doesnt read dvd drive

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozymandia (Oct 1, 2013)

Cleaning my 18-50 wide angle objective.

Sent from the bottom of my heart via Galaxy S I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 1, 2013)

ozymandia said:


> Cleaning my 18-50 wide angle objective.
> 
> Sent from the bottom of my heart via Galaxy S I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Letting you know 18mm is not wide angle. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Letting you know 18mm is not wide angle.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Having a lol

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Letting you know 18mm is not wide angle.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Googling wide angle lenses 













_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Galaxysm (Oct 2, 2013)

Facebook lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent From My Jedi Note 2.


----------



## Koragg618 (Oct 2, 2013)

Staring at this picture.


----------



## Galaxysm (Oct 2, 2013)

Koragg618 said:


> Staring at this picture.

Click to collapse



LOL...sucks doing the same.

Sent From My Jedi Note 2.


----------



## danishaznita (Oct 2, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> I know that feel bro
> 
> Happened to me too :silly:

Click to collapse



Happened to me while running simple game called mc  

With shaders and 512x texturepack

sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## MindphaserXY (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I'd love to be playing GTA Online right about now but I haven't tried. So instead I'm Hoovering up some drugs and browsing Android phones for sale on my local Craigslist.


----------



## bramby (Oct 2, 2013)

Coding


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

HL3 finally confirmed!!! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## llamedo (Oct 2, 2013)

Watching TV.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

no one interested in HL3?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

I obtained a new galaxy mini, this one was from a random family member, he dropped it in a bucket of water, now the sd slot is dead.
There is still fog behind the lcd but it is working 

Sent from my Galaxy Mini


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

my internet speeds suk...everyone in the area has to have fibre optic cable while our new road gets plain old copper wire...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> my internet speeds suk...everyone in the area has to have fibre optic cable while our new road gets plain old copper wire...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Aw that sucks bro!
But how can your network be so slow?
We also have old cable, not fibre, and still gain up to 60mb/s!
The only one problem is that our sh*t router crashes too often.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I obtained a new galaxy mini, this one was from a random family member, he dropped it in a bucket of water, now the sd slot is dead.
> There is still fog behind the lcd but it is working
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini

Click to collapse



Put it in a bag of rice!

I know it sounds insane, but it saved my mom's phone from water damage!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Put it in a bag of rice!
> 
> I know it sounds insane, but it saved my mom's phone from water damage!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what to do to a water damaged phone, but this one has been in a bag of rice for 6 days already, but the fog behind the lcd wont disappear







Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I know what to do to a water damaged phone, but this one has been in a bag of rice for 6 days already, but the fog behind the lcd wont disappear
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> OK.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if there was soap in the bucket, if there was, this may be stuck behind the screen forever 
That would be a waste!

Hope it 'll clear out. I'll just put it away for a few more days and wait 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Aw that sucks bro!
> But how can your network be so slow?
> We also have old cable, not fibre, and still gain up to 60mb/s!
> The only one problem is that our sh*t router crashes too often.
> ...

Click to collapse



its because everyone in the area uses it 24/7...and the fact that we have crappy copper wire means they get faster speeds while we got lower...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> its because everyone in the area uses it 24/7...and the fact that we have crappy copper wire means they get faster speeds while we got lower...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ahw...
Well thats just pure crap 
In our area internet also gets user alot, but we got control towers all over the city, so internet gets spread fairly and everybody has the same network speed.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

Playing around with Xposed Framework

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

Reading 9gag.. Or atleast trying to.
This "tap statusbar or anything near top of screen to scroll back to the top" feature is KILLING me!

****ing sh*t **** poop asshole ***** mortar dip**** ******** iphone    


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ahw...
> Well thats just pure crap
> In our area internet also gets user alot, but we got control towers all over the city, so internet gets spread fairly and everybody has the same network speed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in our area if you don't have fibre optic cable, then you can go f*ck off! even if your getting less then 1/10 then what you paid for.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> in our area if you don't have fibre optic cable, then you can go f*ck off! even if your getting less then 1/10 then what you paid for.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



That sucks man!
Go tap network from the nearest fibre user :devil:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That sucks man!
> Go tap network from the nearest fibre user :devil:
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



all password protected...and im not talking wifi pass. nooooo. some of the open networks i could use IF i didnt have to login to an 'internet account'

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> all password protected...and im not talking wifi pass. nooooo. some of the open networks i could use IF i didnt have to login to an 'internet account'
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Get worlds longest longest lan cable.
Not suspicious at all 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

I'm going to sleep. Late enough for today.
Bye!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Get worlds longest longest lan cable.
> Not suspicious at all
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but...the only place i could go is across the road...literally just across the road (and the cable company couldnt put cable in our house???) cars would keep pulling it out 

and see ya...i have homework todo...crap...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 3, 2013)

Practicing Ollie 180s

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> my internet speeds suk...everyone in the area has to have fibre optic cable while our new road gets plain old copper wire...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Same here. But my ISP will change the cable to fiber optic to save cooper wire from being taken down by drug addicts (+Faster net). Sometimes, I need to use tethering with my phone because the cable was stolen 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn you Tyler! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 3, 2013)

Playing with my phone.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 3, 2013)

dear xda-ians.
i will not be here for a week from monday...that is all.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> dear xda-ians.
> i will not be here for a week from monday...that is all.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Why?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 3, 2013)

Watching The Mentalist

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Nosey :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mynote (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Nosey :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Fixing some bugs in my "Free-Apps"


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

mynote said:


> Fixing some bugs in my "Free-Apps"

Click to collapse



Explain why you're quoting me without asking before I call the cops and sue you for trademark breach. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Nosey :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



He's my friend :sly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 3, 2013)

Chatting. .


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 3, 2013)

Skateboarding!!!!

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## domini99 (Oct 3, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Skateboarding!!!!
> 
> Sent From The Third Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol read my post read this!
REEAAAD
OMG ITS SO IMPORTANT
I ONCE SAW A BROWN TABLE, REALLY!
LOOK AT THIS PICTURE!!!!!!!






How many teeths do you have left?  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



je vais aller au paris!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> je vais aller au paris!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh...okay then!

(I have no idea what that means, but my guess is that you are going to Paris!)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 3, 2013)

oui!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> oui!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I went to Paris this summer. Wow, it was so nice when I got back and people were speaking English again. I got a headache from all the French.
Well, I got an A* in my French GCSE so at least I won't have to study it ever again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I went to Paris this summer. Wow, it was so nice when I got back and people were speaking English again. I got a headache from all the French.
> Well, I got an A* in my French GCSE so at least I won't have to study it ever again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Oui!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oui!

Click to collapse



Parlez-vous le Français, madamoiselle?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 3, 2013)

Sitting at the dinner table watching my family eat cream of potato bacon leek soup. No, I am not partaking in this. I can not stand the taste and texture.  So, I will be going out to get some buffalo chicken wings at my buddies resturant after my family is done eating. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Parlez-vous le Français, madamoiselle?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



oui.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## tuscani1821 (Oct 4, 2013)

Soaking my foot in Apple cider vinegar for  athletes foot. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 4, 2013)

Thinking about why they fkn banned gtrs in the usa

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 4, 2013)

Gta V online. So boring, merely cut scenes and waiting 

Keep calm and blame Tyler


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Oct 4, 2013)

Watching my daughter playing Backyardigans

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J now Free


----------



## domini99 (Oct 4, 2013)

Going to take a shower.
Oh yeah, if anybody ever asks me to play bo2 multiplayer, NO
I frickn hate it! ****ing spawnkilling and camping dip****.

I just broke a piece of metal because i raged.
(Nevertheless, it had to he trown away anywayz)


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Negan (Oct 4, 2013)

Playing with my new phone 

sent from my 


        Galaxy Note 3!


----------



## killbubble (Oct 4, 2013)

Waiting for rockstar to release gtav for pc. And stabround. Either one, damn...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## predicted (Oct 4, 2013)

Watching Jackass! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Oct 4, 2013)

Listening to hanna Montana while twerking! Heck yes!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Listening to hanna Montana while twerking! Heck yes!
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:what:

I took a double take at my phone. I though I read it wrong

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jmindset (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :what:
> 
> I took a double take at my phone. I though I read it wrong
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I was joking! 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol I was joking!
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I hope you were 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jmindset (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I hope you were
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol sadly some actually do that! Lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol sadly some actually do that! Lol
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And they make me want to move to Jupiter

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jmindset (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And they make me want to move to Jupiter
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



To close. To pluto

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

why cant i take pills??? 
i just try to swallow it with water but i never succeed...i just wont let me...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ghedoicy (Oct 5, 2013)

Posting here.

-Matt


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Oct 5, 2013)

Messing with someone

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why cant i take pills???
> i just try to swallow it with water but i never succeed...i just wont let me...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Chew it and push the dust against your tongue. That way the med gets straight into your bloodstream. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Chew it and push the dust against your tongue. That way the med gets straight into your bloodstream.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



those powery pills i can take.
but its the pills inside a case thing that i cant take for some reason.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bollstedt (Oct 5, 2013)

Still lieing in bed, to lazy getting up.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Reaper219 (Oct 5, 2013)

*External HDD with OTG*

Trying to get my External 1TB HDD(NTFS) to work with Nexus 4. No luck so far.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> those powery pills i can take.
> but its the pills inside a case thing that i cant take for some reason.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



We call it capsules. Just put enough of water along with it and swallow. If it doesn't go in the first chance try again. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 5, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> We call it capsules. Just put enough of water along with it and swallow. If it doesn't go in the first chance try again.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I also doesn't like that kind of pills. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 5, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> I also doesn't like that kind of pills.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me neither. My friend said to practice by swallowing baked beans though. I might try it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2013)

Installing Battlefield 4 beta on my pc, but i keep getting DirectX setup error


----------



## Exorcist74 (Oct 5, 2013)

reading this... and trying to think what the end of the universe looks like?????


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 5, 2013)

Might be a little late but i got another tv series to watch for. Currently watching pilot episode of breaking bad.


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 | •••••


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> We call it capsules. Just put enough of water along with it and swallow. If it doesn't go in the first chance try again.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



we call them pills in the uk. if you can swallow it and its medicine, its a pill




luqman98 said:


> I also doesn't like that kind of pills.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



same



Tezlastorme said:


> Me neither. My friend said to practice by swallowing baked beans though. I might try it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



that wouldnt help me...because i can swallow beans whole no matter what. and i cant pretend its one either. it doesnt work on me. i just know its a pill and either cant get it half way down my tounge or i chock on it...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## aashay960 (Oct 5, 2013)

If you can't swallow, crush it, mix with water and drink.. 
But it'll taste awful


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Enjoining my Note 3 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Enjoining my Note 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



You got a Note 3??!?! Good for you!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You got a Note 3??!?! Good for you!!!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes. My first LTE device 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes. My first LTE device
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



Enjoy that LTE 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 5, 2013)

WhatsApp with my college friends.


----------



## warface123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Whatsapping.


Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am trying to find out which console is TECHNICALLY better, the xbox 360 or the ps3. i know the pc tips above all, but i just wanna find out.. but i can't find to seem correct and fair information.

I mean... they said the xbox supports network speeds up to 100mb/s. thats normal. but the ps3 supports network speeds up to 1gb/s? seems legit.
The xbox's ram is running at 700mhz, while the ps3's ram is running at 3.2ghz. dafuq?
The xbox has a triple core xenon cpu, that supports multithreading. so it can handle 6 threads at the same time. The ps3 has a 7core cell cpu with 1 backup core. Can anybody explain that???

I do know the xbox's gpu is slightly better, because it uses shared memory with the cpu, so it can use all available main memory (=512 mb) for the gpu, while the ps3 is locked down with a dedicated 256mb.

Anybody knows more, or can explain that sh!t above here?

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> I am trying to find out which console is TECHNICALLY better, the xbox 360 or the ps3. i know the pc tips above all, but i just wanna find out.. but i can't find to seem correct and fair information.
> 
> I mean... they said the xbox supports network speeds up to 100mb/s. thats normal. but the ps3 supports network speeds up to 1gb/s? seems legit.
> The xbox's ram is running at 700mhz, while the ps3's ram is running at 3.2ghz. dafuq?
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay... the xbox gpu is running at 550mhz and the ps3 at 500mhz, just found out.
But i still don't understand about the ps3 being a weird 7core with a backup core thingy??

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> Whatsapping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Klinkt gezellig.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 5, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Whatsapping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U ok dude? :-\ 
That sounds harsh. 






domini99 said:


> Klinkt gezellig.

Click to collapse



Indeed it does. 


Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> U ok dude? :-\
> That sounds harsh.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



??? can i have a translation?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ??? can i have a translation?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not sure if Warface wants to give a translation. The wha'app seems pretty intensive.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

Atleast, warface don't do it, whatever you're thinking, there are always bright sides of life!
@gmaster1 translate.google.com


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

i cant be bothered to type it in letter by letter...
but im guessing its something kinda private...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i cant be bothered to type it in letter by letter...
> but im guessing its something kinda private...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



If it was private it wouldnt be posted here, but i think he didn't gave a translation because he knows half the forum cant read dutch.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 5, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Whatsapping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Woah you seem pretty depressed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> If it was private it wouldnt be posted here, but i think he didn't gave a translation because he knows half the forum cant read dutch.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



so its private just because not alot of people can speak dutch?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so its private just because not alot of people can speak dutch?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Now i dont get it anymore. Well, since he's not comming on anymore, he is saying that he always gets bullied and no one likes him, he wants suicide 

I don't believe that it will get this far, whatever happens, see the bright sides of life!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Now i dont get it anymore. Well, since he's not comming on anymore, he is saying that he always gets bullied and no one likes him, he wants suicide
> 
> I don't believe that it will get this far, whatever happens, see the bright sides of life!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i feel like that sometimes...but i completely forget about it after a while...just gimme something to do and it becomes a thing that never happened

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, i'm going to sleep. Its 1 am now. Daaammnn i should have been sleeping alot earlier. Tomorrow will be hard to get out of bed!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 6, 2013)

At work in new orleans...waiting for Karen to hit us. Bring it on!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got up. Going to study


----------



## Little_Jumbo (Oct 6, 2013)

Sit at the university and learn math :silly:


----------



## warface123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Woah you seem pretty depressed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I just hate my life.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> Now i dont get it anymore. Well, since he's not comming on anymore, he is saying that he always gets bullied and no one likes him, he wants suicide
> 
> I don't believe that it will get this far, whatever happens, see the bright sides of life!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see a bright life anymore...
It's not worth nothing anymore..

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




PuffMaN said:


> U ok dude? :-\
> That sounds harsh.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not ok at all.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I just hate my life.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't talk like that. 
you know there's always a point to life.
just don't listen to anyone else.
don't do it.
and if these words are coming out of a 13 yr old then surely you know what im talking about...and you know you shouldn't do it...

thats a nice way to start off the day...with an emotional (kinda) speech.


  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## koskoz (Oct 6, 2013)

Trying to get some motivation to go to the bathroom to go buy some waters before the shop closes.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> don't talk like that.
> you know there's always a point to life.
> just don't listen to anyone else.
> don't do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with him, warface, you shouldnt do it! Get over it all, you'll find friends, i promise! I have been bullied for 2 years, but slowly it stopped and i found trustworthy friends. 
Go play some games, i do that too when i feel miserable.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I agree with him, warface, you shouldnt do it! Get over it all, you'll find friends, i promise! I have been bullied for 2 years, but slowly it stopped and i found trustworthy friends.
> Go play some games, i do that too when i feel miserable.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



ive been bullied for a long time just because im smart. i still have friends though. and all i see it as is im gonna make money later while they take their swag to mc donalds

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


>

Click to collapse







??????????

--------------

I have been bullied because i'm small for my age


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ??????????
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take up martial arts 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, and because i can make wallpapers like this:





Yeah,  i made this wallpaper using Blender


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ive been bullied for a long time just because im smart. i still have friends though. and all i see it as is im gonna make money later while they take their swag to mc donalds
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Me too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ??????????
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tried io7 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just tried io7
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Ioass 7 is laggy as sh*t on my iphone


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ioass 7 is laggy as sh*t on my iphone
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Ohh sad to hear that 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh sad to hear that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



It looks great, but the iphone has a lack of ram and cpu power. Graphics still run smooth because of dualcore gpu, but the cpu isnt fast enough for a smooth experience, whenever you click something it has delay.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

I think i'm going to play some xbox.
Anybody wanna play gta 4 with me? My friends have no more time for me because they only wanna play gta 5, which i don't have.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

Slaughtering pigs in angry birds space

Sent from an utter FAIL phone

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was continually bullied from 2008 to 2011 for being smart, half albanian and whatever those motherf***ers could think of. This combined with the fact that i could not even look at girls led me to such a depression level that i was convinced to not even deserve death. This summer i realized that my personality was counter-productive, therefore "corrupt", and what do you do when you notice that something is corrupt? Simple: kill it, then erase it (exactly, techie-like approach)
From my point of view depression is the sign that one's current personality is to be killed and replaced with something better, and this implies that while suiciding = actually killing your body, killing yourself = replacing your former self with something functional
The more you are sick of being depressed, the less will it take for your subconscious to complete the transformation

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, i'm now officially bored.
My GTA 4 Episodes from Liberty City for pc is broken. I left it in the sun, now the disc is unreadable Now i can only play gta 4 on xbox.
But nobody wants to play with me... what should i do...


----------



## mynote (Oct 6, 2013)

reading News about hacking iCloud in apple ..


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 6, 2013)

Searching links for some DiCaprio movies


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Searching links for some DiCaprio movies

Click to collapse



9 more posts


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 6, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 9 more posts

Click to collapse



Lol.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MemoryController (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, i'm now officially bored.
> My GTA 4 Episodes from Liberty City for pc is broken. I left it in the sun, now the disc is unreadable Now i can only play gta 4 on xbox.
> But nobody wants to play with me... what should i do...

Click to collapse



Redeem cdkey on steam

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm sick 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm sick
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Awww . poor pizza 
Hope you get well soon 

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm sick
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



...my pizza is infected?!?!?!?!?!? 
BLEURGH...

P so am i. get better soon.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

MemoryController said:


> Redeem cdkey on steam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its the non-steam edition


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> ??????????
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How tall are you?
Im 18 and I am 1.97 m.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm 14 and between 1.40 and 1.50


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 6, 2013)

Browsing reddit when suddenly 



Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm 14 and between 1.40 and 1.50
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



im 13 and im 5ft 7".

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im 13 and im 5ft 7".
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not bad 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im 13 and im 5ft 7".
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Okay, 5 feet and 1 lenght of a tablet...
1.70 meters?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Vlasp (Oct 6, 2013)

12 years old and 154.

Sent from my XT610 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol i'm not even 1.50


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, 5 feet and 1 lenght of a tablet...
> 1.70 meters?
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



i dunno...i aint good with conversions. but lets say ill hit about 6ft 2 by my birthday. (im growing that fast...)

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 6, 2013)

1.77m

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i dunno...i aint good with conversions. but lets say ill hit about 6ft 2 by my birthday. (im growing that fast...)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I just used an converter: your +- 170cm and i'm + - 145cm, thats a bit less then 5 feet, 4.76 feet exactly..


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Laying in bed.  Having a huge headache .
Life sucks guys .....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Awww . poor pizza
> Hope you get well soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thanks :thumbup:







gmaster1 said:


> ...my pizza is infected?!?!?!?!?!?
> BLEURGH...
> 
> P so am i. get better soon.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha.

Thank you.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 6, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Laying in bed.  Having a huge headache .
> Life sucks guys .....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



been to a power metal concert on friday night. After all that headbanging, my neck wants to kill me

quite sure you'll think i'm making it easy, but know this: if you see life as sh°t, then you're looking through the wrong eyes
my advice is to "scan deeply" your personality and find what led to your state, once you've found out what it is, build a new "bugfixed" personality, *erase* the "corrupt" one and start over, this seems to have been my method for getting out of such crap (didn't even notice it happening until it was complete)


----------



## domini99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keep goin guys.. I'm having a bit of a stomach ache. I join the sick army :silly: 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 7, 2013)

so...this is it...i know how much you guys will miss me while im gone...so i leave you with a potayto selfie...
*insert photo here*

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so...this is it...i know how much you guys will miss me while im gone...so i leave you with a potayto selfie...
> *insert photo here*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Have luck!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 7, 2013)

Only math and living skills paper for tomorrow and I'm free 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just came home, and i found my computer with this message:





This lightning strike that happened before damaged some circuits on my motherboard, i did some circuit tests and the main important things seemed to be still working, but extended features made it crash. Now my computer is working worse and worse, freezes during boot, not posting, fan spin up loud but no action.
When booted, it will work, but sometimes unstable.
I think i need a new mobo :/


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Oct 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just came home, and i found my computer with this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sucks man....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




SuicideFlasher said:


> been to a power metal concert on friday night. After all that headbanging, my neck wants to kill me
> 
> quite sure you'll think i'm making it easy, but know this: if you see life as sh°t, then you're looking through the wrong eyes
> my advice is to "scan deeply" your personality and find what led to your state, once you've found out what it is, build a new "bugfixed" personality, *erase* the "corrupt" one and start over, this seems to have been my method for getting out of such crap (didn't even notice it happening until it was complete)

Click to collapse



I just hate my life. I can't do anything about it. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 7, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I just hate my life. I can't do anything about it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This might make it simpler, the more you hate your situation, the faster you're going to put an end to it, you simply won't see it happening
@domini99 if an actual lightning hit your laptop, you're lucky it boots without exploding or something, and i'm pretty sure you won't get spare parts without paying more than for a whole new computer unless you have warranty. I'd recommend buying a desktop pc if you didn't have to carry it around (how do i know? Your previous posts)

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## domini99 (Oct 7, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> This might make it simpler, the more you hate your situation, the faster you're going to put an end to it, you simply won't see it happening
> @domini99 if an actual lightning hit your laptop, you're lucky it boots without exploding or something, and i'm pretty sure you won't get spare parts without paying more than for a whole new computer unless you have warranty. I'd recommend buying a desktop pc if you didn't have to carry it around (how do i know? Your previous posts)
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



Its a desktop.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

Yeah i got a laptop and a desktop


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

Maybe better explanation:
Lightning strike on our house, some of our electronics burnt, the computer caught damage too.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Its a desktop.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



If the desktop was hit, the power supplier (or whatever it's called) might be screwed. If the laptop was struck, bad :/

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## domini99 (Oct 7, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> If the desktop was hit, the power supplier (or whatever it's called) might be screwed. If the laptop was struck, bad :/
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



Laptop has no problem. But the computer's psu failed, i replaced it, but after some circuit tests it pointed out there was damage on the mobo.
There is also physical burn mark visible.
But somehow the computer is still working


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Laptop has no problem. But the computer's psu failed, i replaced it, but after some circuit tests it pointed out there was damage on the mobo.
> There is also physical burn mark visible.
> But somehow the computer is still working
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well mobos shouldn't cost much depending on what you need. Just be sure to buy a bull-free one

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## domini99 (Oct 7, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Well mobos shouldn't cost much depending on what you need. Just be sure to buy a bull-free one
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



I'll take a look.. Maybe go for AMD this round, iz cheaper.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 7, 2013)

Having dinner

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 7, 2013)

Lying 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hurt myself during dance training. Damn, this 'll be muscle pain for the following few days...


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Oct 7, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> been to a power metal concert on friday night. After all that headbanging, my neck wants to kill me
> 
> quite sure you'll think i'm making it easy, but know this: if you see life as sh°t, then you're looking through the wrong eyes
> my advice is to "scan deeply" your personality and find what led to your state, once you've found out what it is, build a new "bugfixed" personality, *erase* the "corrupt" one and start over, this seems to have been my method for getting out of such crap (didn't even notice it happening until it was complete)

Click to collapse



My life is sh*t and it will stay sh*t for ever !
I just wanna grab a knife and kill myself . 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 7, 2013)

warface123 said:


> My life is sh*t and it will stay sh*t for ever !
> I just wanna grab a knife and kill myself .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't do it. You can't know that things will stay bad. There's always a way to fix things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 7, 2013)

warface123 said:


> My life is sh*t and it will stay sh*t for ever !
> I just wanna grab a knife and kill myself .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Isn't escaping like that too easy?

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

warface123 said:


> My life is sh*t and it will stay sh*t for ever !
> I just wanna grab a knife and kill myself .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that.

Life will get better eventually.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Don't do it. You can't know that things will stay bad. There's always a way to fix things
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Trust me. I already tried to commit suicide twice. Now Im getting watched 24/7....
My life is not gonna get any better.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Trust me. I already tried to commit suicide twice. Now Im getting watched 24/7....
> My life is not gonna get any better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's terrible.

I feel so sorry for you. I wish there was something I could do for you...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I feel so sorry for you. I wish there was something I could do for you...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem mate .
Me gonna try to make myself a little bit happier by play BF4 Open Beta on PC. Wish me luck....

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I feel so sorry for you. I wish there was something I could do for you...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
you gotta stand out!
An escape like will mean that you are a coward

Have a second look, stand out. Find a way to fix it

Even in my darkest nights
I never thought about suicide
Seemed too easy for me

You call your life suck? You should see mine
No home
Parts of my family died
Lost all my friends

Still, my well to live overcomes all that

Do I have to go on?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## warface123 (Oct 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> +1
> you gotta stand out!
> An escape like will mean that you are a coward
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it. And I have alot of respect to whats happend to you .
Suicide was for me easist way.
But thats just my thoughts. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> +1
> you gotta stand out!
> An escape like will mean that you are a coward
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey what happened mate?

---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




hanisod said:


> +1
> you gotta stand out!
> An escape like will mean that you are a coward
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought everything is fine at Syria.


----------



## hanisod (Oct 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Hey what happened mate?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine? It's everything except fine...

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Fine? It's everything but fine...
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse




Good to hear that. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Good to hear that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You obviously misinterpreted that.

Hanisod said that it's NOT fine. It's everything except fine.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You obviously misinterpreted that.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I edited my post

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I edited my post
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oh. .. Probably he left except there.
Attacks were going to be carried on Syria but now it's not so I thought everything must be fine there.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Oh. .. Probably he left except there.
> Attacks were going to be carried on Syria but now it's not so I thought everything must be fine there.

Click to collapse



He did leave

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Eating breakfast 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 8, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Good to hear that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sorry, I miss written that :/

It's not fine, and I already left cuz the situation is unlivable
there






Android Pizza said:


> You obviously misinterpreted that.
> 
> Hanisod said that it's NOT fine. It's everything except fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jmindset (Oct 8, 2013)

Wishing the world was without hate, war, selfishness and greed. One can only wish...

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ain't nobody is gonna believe le me:




Clash of clans is out, on android  
Now i'm definitely going to ragequit my iphone as fast as possible!!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 8, 2013)

Freedom!!!!!!!!!! My exam is over 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Oct 8, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Wishing the world was without hate, war, selfishness and greed. One can only wish...
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know right 







domini99 said:


> Ain't nobody is gonna believe le me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol







luqman98 said:


> Freedom!!!!!!!!!! My exam is over
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Freedom! *yay*

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 8, 2013)

Having snacks

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## elektriiqa (Oct 8, 2013)

In a boring 'lecture'.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 8, 2013)

elektriiqa said:


> In a boring 'lecture'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Lectures are always boring and teachers are always irritating.

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## elektriiqa (Oct 8, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lectures are always boring and teachers are always irritating.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah tell me... at least its over now! 


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 8, 2013)

apparently I'm trying to convert a desire s device tree to primou.


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 8, 2013)

Just back from college ..


----------



## ak070 (Oct 8, 2013)

Chatting on Whatsapp.


----------



## pl4cid (Oct 8, 2013)

being fascinated by Pac Rom, so many settings  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## darcstar (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm searchin for a new home...


----------



## domini99 (Oct 8, 2013)

Searching for androids on marketplace, now clash of clans is out on android i have absolutely no more reason to keep my iphone.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

Do you think xperia L is worth it?
1ghz dualcore
Adreno 305 gpu (is this gpu fast enough for gaming?)
1gb ram
480 x 854 pixels, 4.3 inches screen
125 euros.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Do you think xperia L is worth it?
> 1ghz dualcore
> Adreno 305 gpu (is this gpu fast enough for gaming?)
> 1gb ram
> ...

Click to collapse



it's great for such a price, but check build quality, it's worth nothing if it breaks by dropping it on the table (like this sh*t acer in my hands)


----------



## domini99 (Oct 8, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> it's great for such a price, but check build quality, it's worth nothing if it breaks by dropping it on the table (like this sh*t acer in my hands)

Click to collapse



Never mind, the ad is removed already 
I think 512mb ram is too less to run smoothly, isnt it?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

I'm on low budget and cant find any ad on marketplace that is worth it.

I don't think i will like a white s2, it just looks ugly in white.

Xperia U looks cool, but has low ram and frickn low development.

Just looking furder...


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Never mind, the ad is removed already
> I think 512mb ram is too less to run smoothly, isnt it?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia U dropped off: no sd slot and only 4gb storage.

Do you think i should go for the white s2?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Never mind, the ad is removed already
> I think 512mb ram is too less to run smoothly, isnt it?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Atrix HD! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Atrix HD!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That one isnt for sale over here 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## s8freak (Oct 8, 2013)

Watching "Pulp Fiction" only one of the best movies ever made.

"Get busy livin or get busy dyin"
Sent from my Rockin ATT S4


----------



## elektriiqa (Oct 8, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Lectures are always boring and teachers are always irritating.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah tell me... they bore me to death sometimes.


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## warface123 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm finally get a little bit happier .
That's a progress isn't it?
It's atleast something. ......

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That one isnt for sale over here
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Uh...do you have eBay in your country?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> I'm finally get a little bit happier .
> That's a progress isn't it?
> It's atleast something. ......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Great to hear :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 8, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I'm finally get a little bit happier .
> That's a progress isn't it?
> It's atleast something. ......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Keep going dude, noone fails as badly at life as me, i'm struggling to survive with an iphone for 4 months already 

I'm looking at some phones right now.
What i found:

Xperia Sola
Xperia L with a crack in the screen
Galaxy S2 White


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## warface123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...do you have eBay in your country?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx man!







domini99 said:


> Keep going dude, noone fails as badly at life as me, i'm struggling to survive with an iphone for 4 months already
> 
> I'm looking at some phones right now.
> What i found:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx man! 
I would go with S2 white. It has Mali 400 GPU And it's damn powerfull .


Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...do you have eBay in your country?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, but importing is sh*t.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

The xperia sola is dropping off... Too low support on xda.

I think i'm going for a refurbished galaxy s2 white, with an s2 i'm sure i'm safe 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

But damn... Xperias look soo cool, xperia, y u no haz more xda suport?

Choosing a phone on low budget is DAMN difficult!
What do you want?
Specifications, cool design, or xda support?

Well i want it all! 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 8, 2013)

Downloading The Great Gatsby again.


----------



## jmindset (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes, but importing is sh*t.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL my Samsung galaxy player has same specs as those phones! But the xperia looks awesome! 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes, but importing is sh*t.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you get a.......
*drumroll*



        iPhone 5S! 



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes, but importing is sh*t.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC hd2 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak070 (Oct 9, 2013)

Downloading some mods.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 9, 2013)

Wondering why in the hell school starts at 8am, forcing me to wake up at 6:30am

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 9, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Wondering why in the hell school starts at 8am, forcing me to wake up at 6:30am
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



Mine starts at 7:30 am. I always wake up late 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HTC hd2
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol no, don't want a singlecore


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

imjackdupp said:


> I'm trying to get some posts in so I can start contributing. Or at least start asking some stupid questions.

Click to collapse



Lol you might as well gtfo off here, the development forums you probably want to post in are not there for stupid questions. Stop gaining your 10 posts in offtopic and ask your questions in the General section of your device.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 9, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Mine starts at 7:30 am. I always wake up late
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brothers of pain LOL

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## jmindset (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow I haven't slept in 20 hours! Its 5 am! I shouldn't have drank all that coffee 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol no, don't want a singlecore
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Get a nexus!!11 you won't regret it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 9, 2013)

In class. My friend is harassing me. She keeps sliding her foot onto mine. Gross. 
No, wait a minute... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Get a nexus!!11 you won't regret it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Can you please get me the missing 400 euros 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Nasicus (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Can you please get me the missing 400 euros
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



acutally nexus 4 prices are down to 250 euro (16GB) I think 

What I'm doing now? Trying to solve a mystery behind  some requests which never reach an apache server and I have no idea why...


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nasicus said:


> acutally nexus 4 prices are down to 250 euro (16GB) I think
> 
> What I'm doing now? Trying to solve a mystery behind  some requests which never reach an apache server and I have no idea why...

Click to collapse



When buying from the playstore... But we have no play store in our country and cant buy play store hardware.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Nasicus (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> When buying from the playstore... But we have no play store in our country and cant buy play store hardware.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Hehe either do I. I bougt mine at ebay   I even have guarantee until 2015 January I think and it didn't have a single scratch!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nasicus said:


> Hehe either do I. I bougt mine at ebay   I even have guarantee until 2015 January I think and it didn't have a single scratch!

Click to collapse



Wow cool!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 9, 2013)

Making dinosaurs, cause I'm cool like that 






Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99.1 RC2 - franco.Kernel r188 - Tapatalk 4!


----------



## andynroid (Oct 9, 2013)

Having dinner (Tom Yam) with friends afterwards to look for Ipad Mini USB Cable....LoL! 

Sent from my ZTE V793 using xda premium


----------



## lzzar (Oct 9, 2013)

About to watch a Swedish/Spanish/ English film om the Movies with my spanish Class:s

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 9, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> In class. My friend is harassing me. She keeps sliding her foot onto mine. Gross.
> No, wait a minute...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I dint ignore your post.  Good luck with the girl buddy. :thumbup:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

Almost out of school!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Archer (Oct 9, 2013)

Deleting religious based rants from this thread.


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 9, 2013)

Must be fun.
Tick. Delete  

Btw, in the bus.. returning home after college. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## stex_zombie (Oct 9, 2013)

Playing with Ouya! 

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 9, 2013)

feeling busted
@Archer my reputation in terms of behavior on the forum isn't much good, am i wrong? (something tells me i'm not)


----------



## jmindset (Oct 9, 2013)

Archer said:


> Deleting religious based rants from this thread.

Click to collapse



Lol someone got offended. The truth hurts. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Archer (Oct 9, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol someone got offended. The truth hurts.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No-one was offended.  It was a bunch of posts that broke the forum rules.  The truth doesn't hurt half as much as being kicked for not sticking to the rules


----------



## jmindset (Oct 9, 2013)

Archer said:


> No-one was offended.  It was a bunch of posts that broke the forum rules.  The truth doesn't hurt half as much as being kicked for not sticking to the rules

Click to collapse



Hmm...I wasn't even the one that BROUGHT up religion in the first place, so that threat isn't viable. Deleting posts doesn't matter to me. My reply wasn't hateful. Just honest

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Archer (Oct 9, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Hmm...I wasn't even the one that BROUGHT up religion in the first place, so that threat isn't viable. Deleting posts doesn't matter to me. My reply wasn't hateful. Just honest

Click to collapse



One piece of advice, for all, not just you - participation is what counts, not "he started it".

Now back on topic or I'll have to delete all this.  If you want to debate moderation practices then you know where my inbox is


----------



## jmindset (Oct 9, 2013)

Archer said:


> One piece of advice, for all, not just you - participation is what counts, not "he started it".
> 
> Now back on topic or I'll have to delete all this.  If you want to debate moderation practices then you know where my inbox is

Click to collapse



Ok that's justifiable. Thanks for the headups. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 9, 2013)

Watching The Hangover 3. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay i got this choice:
Buy a galaxy s2 black for 80/90 euros and have it next week, or wait 3 months and get a free s2.

What should i do?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay i got this choice:
> Buy a galaxy s2 black for 80/90 euros and have it next week, or wait 3 months and get a free s2.
> 
> What should i do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Get it now for 80/90.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay i got this choice:
> Buy a galaxy s2 black for 80/90 euros and have it next week, or wait 3 months and get a free s2.
> 
> What should i do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait three months

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2013)

Having fun with the IR blaster on the Note 3 wih Smart IR Remote. 

My dad can't figure out why his TV keeps changing channel on its own...:angel::angel::laugh::laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Having fun with the IR blaster on the Note 3 wih Smart IR Remote.
> 
> My dad can't figure out why his TV keeps changing channel on its own...:angel::angel::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



That's magic XD 
I did this with my s4 with my dad too lol


Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going to sleep.
I'll probably be buying the s2, my lil sis will get the free s2 when she becomes 12 next year 
Well whatever, that means i'm getting a cheap s2 which i will be happy with 

Good night everybody, for those who are going to sleep too 
Byez!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm going to sleep.
> I'll probably be buying the s2, my lil sis will get the free s2 when she becomes 12 next year
> Well whatever, that means i'm getting a cheap s2 which i will be happy with
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should wait and get a free S2

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm programming an app for windows 8, though I'm a bit stuck so I'm just surfing the web a bit to gain power and inspiration to continue.


----------



## warface123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Goodnight everyone .
I really need some sleep. Havent slepped for 2 full days already.....


Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 10, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Goodnight everyone .
> I really need some sleep. Havent slepped for 2 full days already.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You should wait and get a free S2
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



THere is a possibility i have no choice.
Maybe my parents decide my sister gets my mom's old s2 (the free one) and i have to get myself one, because i get more money then my sister.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 10, 2013)

bonjour interwebz!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Laindir (Oct 10, 2013)

rectify some tests


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally got this game. My little brother got it from his friend.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> bonjour interwebz!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hi!

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



...does anyone else but dom care...
...ok.jpg...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...does anyone else but dom care...
> ...ok.jpg...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Were have you actually been? You were gone for a noticeable time!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 10, 2013)

france. just entered UK boarders. now just a 3 hour drive into london.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> france. just entered UK boarders. now just a 3 hour drive into london.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Okay, welcome back! Must have been awful without interwebz 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 10, 2013)

I should be reading like hell but just bought a new laptop. Test tomorrow. Can you blame me? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Traveling , might lose the internet for 2 days... So I guess , see ya guys later.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Traveling , might lose the internet for 2 days... So I guess , see ya guys later.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




Bye!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

It's my brother's birthday.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Buying a galaxy s2 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 10, 2013)

Reading flipboard


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 10, 2013)

There are many like you on this thread. :/
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## pl4cid (Oct 10, 2013)

updating all my software, Windows, Linux and Android 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lalit Patil (Oct 10, 2013)

Playing CS Global Offensive !! 
Anyone wanna join ? 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Buying a galaxy s2
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



You should've waited and got one free.

That way, you could continue saving your money to get an *even better* phone.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You should've waited and got one free.
> 
> That way, you could continue saving your money to get an *even better* phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like i said: i cant get the free one.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Like i said: i cant get the free one.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



You can't?
Why not? If you already told me, I missed your post

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You can't?
> Why not? If you already told me, I missed your post
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



In a few months my sister needs a phone too, she will be joining high school, she will be getting the free s2. Mom said i'm old enough to take care of my own gadgets. And since i need a new laptop for school too, i better stay cheap.
And the s2 is still an amazing phone 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> In a few months my sister needs a phone too, she will be joining high school, she will be getting the free s2. Mom said i'm old enough to take care of my own gadgets. And since i need a new laptop for school too, i better stay cheap.
> And the s2 is still an amazing phone
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Ahhhh. Okay then.

I agree, the S2 still is pretty good.

It's certainly better than an iPhone! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ahhhh. Okay then.
> 
> I agree, the S2 still is pretty good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah, iphone is a piece of sh*t! And considering the s2 can run 4.3 and will probably be update to 4.4 too... Its a go-get-it!!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## adamlee011 (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Hell yeah, iphone is a piece of sh*t! And considering the s2 can run 4.3 and will probably be update to 4.4 too... Its a go-get-it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Since when is there going to be a 4.4? I thought 4.3 was it before klp which was going to be 5.0. Don't tell me they're still holding that back.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Since when is there going to be a 4.4? I thought 4.3 was it before klp which was going to be 5.0. Don't tell me they're still holding that back.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Things have changed.

There's no 5.0 yet, and 4.4 is codename KitKat instead of Key Lime Pie.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Since when is there going to be a 4.4? I thought 4.3 was it before klp which was going to be 5.0. Don't tell me they're still holding that back.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Android kitkat, you live under a rock???


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## adamlee011 (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Android kitkat, you live under a rock???
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Lol yea I just looked it up. I haven't paid attention to the news in a while. To busy flashing aosp nightlies and working out the kinks I guess. 
I did notice the name dropped here and there and just forgot to look into it.






Android Pizza said:


> Things have changed.
> 
> There's no 5.0 yet, and 4.4 is codename KitKat instead of Key Lime Pie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Lol yea I just looked it up. I haven't paid attention to the news in a while. To busy flashing aosp nightlies and working out the kinks I guess.
> I did notice the name dropped here and there and just forgot to look into it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol and this iphone user knows all about it?
Go sell your rock and get your mind up to date 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Wooooot! I passed 4000 posts!
Didn't even notice at first lol.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## adamlee011 (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol and this iphone user knows all about it?
> Go sell your rock and get your mind up to date
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HEY if I can't potentially f up my phone with it, I'm not interested! Let me know when there's an unofficial test build out and I'll be glad to pay attention! CONGRATULATIONS! you talk a lot! 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> HEY if I can't potentially f up my phone with it, I'm not interested! Let me know when there's an unofficial test build out and I'll be glad to pay attention! CONGRATULATIONS! you talk a lot!
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What did i do wrong?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## adamlee011 (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What did i do wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



You did something wrong? 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> You did something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You sound angered?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Ah nevermind, i misread the post!

Thanks 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## adamlee011 (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> You sound angered?
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..

Click to collapse



Oh. No. Need a smiley face?  there. Feel better? I was congratulating you for your 4000+ posts. 

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

adamlee011 said:


> Oh. No. Need a smiley face?  there. Feel better? I was congratulating you for your 4000+ posts.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol i saw, but i misread your post the first time. Not a native speaker, srry 

But Thank you  i'm now officially a spammer   


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

h4wk3y3 said:


> Watching television and trying to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not a good combination, trust me 
Listen radio, helps 10 times better then TV 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 10, 2013)

going bed in MY bed!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going bed in MY bed!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Of course. Why would you go in anyone else's?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of course. Why would you go in anyone else's?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



He's been out for some time. @gmaster1 sleep well, i'm going to bed too, 0:30 might be a good time to consider to go sleep 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> He's been out for some time. @gmaster1 sleep well, i'm going to bed too, 0:30 might be a good time to consider to go sleep
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. He was on vacation.

Want to play Minecraft Domini?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh yeah. He was on vacation.
> 
> Want to play Minecraft Domini?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im sorry its midnight! I am going to bed now 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Im sorry its midnight! I am going to bed now
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Ah. Okay.

Good night!

It's only 6:38 where I live 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah. Okay.
> 
> Good night!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol scumbag time zones 
Bye!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol scumbag time zones
> Bye!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See you!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm out of bed, after snoozing 10589285 times.
I love first hour home from school 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just went back from martial art class.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bored... Everybody is playing Gta 5, and i don't have gta 5, i have gta 4.....
Now nobody wants to play xbox with me. DAMN im so ****ing bored.
Well i'll be bored for the next 2 months.. i'l get GTA 5 for Christmas.


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

i wish i could go there to your place and play xbox with ya  

sitting and watching and xda'ing

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 11, 2013)

i hate school...im thinking of moving school...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i hate school...im thinking of moving school...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



To where? It ain't quite easy to move a school.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

I ran out of battery power, need some charge.
Going to bed. Bye!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> To where? It ain't quite easy to move a school.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



lol. idk. antarctica maybe?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 11, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> lol. idk. antarctica maybe?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol great idea.
Take the helicopter to get it there 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 11, 2013)

Flashing CM themes.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 11, 2013)

XD yeah.
but im seriously not enjoying it lately due to stuff...but then again, i never enjoyed it.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Dopiii (Oct 12, 2013)

watching tv drinking some shots^^


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

Just woke up. Experiencing the super cyclone which just arrived in India.


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just woke up. Experiencing the super cyclone which just arrived in India.

Click to collapse



 
What do you mean? 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Just woke up. Experiencing the super cyclone which just arrived in India.

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Go see the news channel it approached Odisha and A.P. I live near by, winds storming at 220kmph. 

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> :what:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you felt cyclone?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Go see the news channel it approached Odisha and A.P. I live near by, winds storming at 220kmph.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No
Nothing in news too
Where do u live in delhi

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Go see the news channel it approached Odisha and A.P. I live near by, winds storming at 220kmph.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you so excited about it?  Maybe your the next target of cyclone 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No
> Nothing in news too
> Where do u live in delhi
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Subhash nagar..

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> Why you so excited about it?  Maybe your the next target of cyclone
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Loll.. I am here for 3-4 days and I an experiencing this. So I am excited

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> No
> Nothing in news too
> Where do u live in delhi
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See Zee news or ABP.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Subhash nagar..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from delhi, how am i supposed to feel it

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'm from delhi, how am i supposed to feel it
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought may be at some place you would have felt, where you live in Delhi?


----------



## veeman (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'm from delhi, how am i supposed to feel it
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With your hands.


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 12, 2013)

See India times instead they over elaborate and over add things from their side too 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I thought may be at some place you would have felt, where you live in Delhi?

Click to collapse



Shastri nagar.....

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




veeman said:


> With your hands.

Click to collapse



Please elaborate 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> With your hands.

Click to collapse



Lol.
Or with body too

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




koradiavatsal said:


> See India times instead they over elaborate and over add things from their side too
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's India TV. 

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Shastri nagar.....
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh OK .


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol.
> Or with body too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah India TV stupid channel 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

India TV is best when u are bored!!

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiegoxG (Oct 12, 2013)

Was playing pvz and now I'm going to sleep 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yeah India TV stupid channel
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Exactly







Gogeta said:


> India TV is best when u are bored!!
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mostly they concentrate on animals


----------



## veeman (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Shastri nagar.....
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Look at hands. They are attached to your arm and have 5 digits called fingers.
2) Locate object(s) you wish to feel. 
3) Navigate body until within arms reach of object(s) 
4) Place one or more hands on object(s) . 

A sensation will be experienced at the place of contact between hand(s) and objrct(s) 
This sensation is what is called feel.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Going to play Batman AC 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> 1) Look at hands. They are attached to your arm and have 5 digits called fingers.
> 2) Locate object(s) you wish to feel.
> 3) Navigate body until within arms reach of object(s)
> 4) Place one or more hands on object(s) .
> ...

Click to collapse



oMg what an explanation. ! Where is thanks button? :banghead::banghead:

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save Thanks post indeed _[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> oMg what an explanation. ! Where is thanks button? :banghead::banghead:
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save Thanks post indeed _

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

 lol...  Thank button was most needed here.  

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Going to play Batman AC
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Play Max Payne 3. 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save  Thanks post indeed _[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Play Max Payne 3.
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save  Thanks post indeed _

Click to collapse



Don't have that 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------

Latest games, Y U SO heavy???

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

The awesome moment when you family locks your laptop in cupboard when they are not home but u know where the spare key is

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The awesome moment when you family locks your laptop in cupboard when they are not home but u know where the spare key is

Click to collapse



Me too 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Don't have that
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max payne is awesome. Only of 28GB


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, Max Payne are awesome games! I love them!

ATM, I'm sitting at the university 
On Saturday...


----------



## Cauchon (Oct 12, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto 5

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jmindset (Oct 12, 2013)

Watching watchdogs gameplay and trailers. I am so pumped for this game!! Leave the kiddies to gta. Played all and to this day still feel repetitive.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 12, 2013)

Waking up.
Time for breakfast!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 12, 2013)

Working on my girls 

PRESIDENT & CEO at HYPERION 9 INC.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 12, 2013)

drinking caramel coffee.


----------



## hanisod (Oct 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Having fun with the IR blaster on the Note 3 wih Smart IR Remote.
> 
> My dad can't figure out why his TV keeps changing channel on its own...:angel::angel::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Hehe
That's hilarious
And a bit evil 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 12, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hehe
> That's hilarious
> And a bit evil
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Well, maybe just a tiny bit...  But it's good fun! :laugh:


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Well, maybe just a tiny bit...  But it's good fun! :laugh:

Click to collapse



i use to do that! fun. isnt it? escpecially when they look around confused.
but my dads clever and blocked access from my phone...it was fun while it lasted!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

Waiting for the electricity to come. Because of super cyclone no electricity from past 19 hours

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Waiting for the electricity to come. Because of super cyclone no electricity from past 19 hours
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Which city do you live in?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i use to do that! fun. isnt it? escpecially when they look around confused.
> but my dads clever and blocked access from my phone...it was fun while it lasted!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Haha, yes, that is the best part! 

Good thing my dad's not that technical. He doesn't even know you can block access...


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Haha, yes, that is the best part!
> 
> Good thing my dad's not that technical. He doesn't even know you can block access...

Click to collapse



well my dad was the one to get me into this stuff...which kinda makes me hate him for knowing too much for my liking...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well my dad was the one to get me into this stuff...which kinda makes me hate him for knowing too much for my liking...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ah. Makes sense.  That does rather suck somewhat though


----------



## hanisod (Oct 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well my dad was the one to get me into this stuff...which kinda makes me hate him for knowing too much for my liking...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I wish my father was like yours xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 12, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Which city do you live in?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Currently I am at Bhubaneswar. Cyclone phailin approached with a windspeed of 200kmph.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorting MP3s on my phone

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## PeryCFC (Oct 12, 2013)

Playing FIFA 14


----------



## domini99 (Oct 12, 2013)

Watching some stupid movie.
I want to play xbox but i don't want to be unsocial 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Watching some stupid movie.
> I want to play xbox but i don't want to be unsocial
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Play online, then you're socializing :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Play online, then you're socializing :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol i mean in my family.
Going up and playing xbox will be a bit unsocial, don't you think?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol i mean in my family.
> Going up and playing xbox will be a bit unsocial, don't you think?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha...I was joking.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 12, 2013)

so im ment to upgrade my phone soon but my provider said that my current contract can only allow me to upgrade to a Galaxy Ace...ITS WORSE THEN MY CURRENT PHONE...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## killbubble (Oct 13, 2013)

(Im thinking whether i should be studying physics or foreign literature or just sleeping...)
Low budget?
It's never too low to get something sweet if you've got the will!
...how much?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

Great.
I just bad a beautiful morning.
My mom told me a hour long what i did wrong and what i always do wrong and how stupid i am.

Goodmorning too b*tch.
Just want to hear "Goodmorning" one single time....
Fml.

And





They got this sh*t on phone too.
Amazing!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Great.
> I just bad a beautiful morning.
> My mom told me a hour long what i did wrong and what i always do wrong and how stupid i am.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wanna play GTA in a bit bro?

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Wanna play GTA in a bit bro?
> 
> Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7

Click to collapse



Yeah i'm just done cleaning cats litter box.
Or according to my mom: completely ****ing it up.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 13, 2013)

Which phone is this? I saw it in the commercial. Any idea people? 
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Which phone is this? I saw it in the commercial. Any idea people?
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't know maybe nexus 5


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Which phone is this? I saw it in the commercial. Any idea people?
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks like a Galaxy Nexus to me

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 13, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Which phone is this? I saw it in the commercial. Any idea people?
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks like a nexus 4 with it's softkeys in the wrong position 

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Looks like a Galaxy Nexus to me
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

i think im going to reinstall windows 7 on my core i3 rig.
It became so slow lately.

Its completely flooded with corrupted drivers and unused registery trees.

It just needs a clean install, the only problem is i have to backup more then 100 gb 
Well i should just do it ...


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> i think im going to reinstall windows 7 on my core i3 rig.
> It became so slow lately.
> 
> Its completely flooded with corrupted drivers and unused registery trees.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup i clean install every 6 months (whatever the windows version is) (that's twice a year ) 
100 gb only?  

i had like lemme guess 
roughly 500gb to backup


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Yup i clean install every 6 months (whatever the windows version is) (that's twice a year )
> 100 gb only?
> 
> i had like lemme guess
> roughly 500gb to backup

Click to collapse



Lol my hard drive is only 500gb.

Im now freeing up space, to make a backup partition.
Then im going to backup everything, and completely wipe the pc.

I have not reinstalled windows for 8/9 months already, and this hard drive has travelled 2 pc's.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I don't know maybe nexus 5
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse




Android Pizza said:


> Looks like a Galaxy Nexus to me
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




Seraz007 said:


> Looks like a nexus 4 with it's softkeys in the wrong position
> ---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Nope

Click to collapse



Even I thought it was a nexus 5 coz the screen looks bigger and the softkeys are wayyy down than they should be. But looking at the bottom shining part looks more like nexus 4. 
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
I knew my hackintosh bootloader wouldn't let my erase some partition, so i decided to wipe the bootloader, and prepared a recovery stick to get the windows 7 bootloader back.
And gues what: THE ****ING USB WON'T BOOT

I am seriously getting fed up by your ****, microsoft. Even your official tools are **** and don't work.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> I knew my hackintosh bootloader wouldn't let my erase some partition, so i decided to wipe the bootloader, and prepared a recovery stick to get the windows 7 bootloader back.
> And gues what: THE ****ING USB WON'T BOOT
> 
> I am seriously getting fed up by your ****, microsoft. Even your official tools are **** and don't work.

Click to collapse



Just had delicious dinner.
BTW i fixed my computer.

YUMI ftw.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Great.
> I just bad a beautiful morning.
> My mom told me a hour long what i did wrong and what i always do wrong and how stupid i am.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why did you get british spam?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why did you get british spam?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



idk.
wait...
you're from that side...
YOU, YOU BIATCH 

lol jk


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> idk.
> wait...
> you're from that side...
> YOU, YOU BIATCH
> ...

Click to collapse



If all these spams were true I would have been a billionaire by now. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> idk.
> wait...
> you're from that side...
> YOU, YOU BIATCH
> ...

Click to collapse



THATS RIGHT! 
SPAM MADE ME A BILLIONAIRE!
problem?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> THATS RIGHT!
> SPAM MADE ME A BILLIONAIRE!
> problem?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, send me a nexus 4 please 

Meanwhile i'm still waiting for my galaxy s2 to arrive, but it will only arrive friday 
I CANT STAND THE WAITING ANYMORE!!!!



Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## warface123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Yup i clean install every 6 months (whatever the windows version is) (that's twice a year )
> 100 gb only?
> 
> i had like lemme guess
> roughly 500gb to backup

Click to collapse



If I need to make a backup.....
I have 1.5 tb total of files man

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

warface123 said:


> If I need to make a backup.....
> I have 1.5 tb total of files man
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Geez, i'm already done backup-ing 
I didn't take any care for my pc afterwards and played some xbox, i just started reinstalling windows.

Quote pc:
BEEP

seems its trough its first cycle  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## warface123 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Geez, i'm already done backup-ing
> I didn't take any care for my pc afterwards and played some xbox, i just started reinstalling windows.
> 
> Quote pc:
> ...

Click to collapse



BTW I fixed my screen setup .
One HDMI cable was broken 
But still I fixed it .

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

warface123 said:


> BTW I fixed my screen setup .
> One HDMI cable was broken
> But still I fixed it .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol good job:
Meanwhile i'm just using a single 1280x1024 17" dell monitor :/


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

Yay my windows installation is done, now going to install dribers.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Doing all the updates 'n **** on my cleanly installed pc






Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol good job:
> Meanwhile i'm just using a single 1280x1024 17" dell monitor :/
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and thats why i like win 7. it doesnt nag you to download it now or force your computer to restart just for a update...i lost a few GB of work because of it...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2013)

LOOOOOOL ITS HAPPENING









LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
After restarting from updates xDDDDD


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> LOOOOOOL ITS HAPPENING
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Microsoft finally realized that IE sucks...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## anggit91 (Oct 13, 2013)

Flashing new ROM

Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

At school

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

Another one

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 14, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Goodnight everyone .
> I really need some sleep. Havent slepped for 2 full days already.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have done that many times before.   And driving most of the time. Once I hit three days straight.   Not the best feeling. 
 The funny thing is, when you get into bed. It is a little hard to fall asleep. Which makes it soooooooooo  painfull to the mind and body. Literally.  The not so funny part is when you wake up three hours later to take a piss because you were drinking water on the ride home the whole time just to stay awake. In bed you think to your self, is it really worth it to get up to stand I  f4ont of the toilet? Or would it be better to hold it and fall back to sleep in hopes that you ront piss the bed. Lol! I dont chance it. I stay asleep. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## _Variable (Oct 14, 2013)

Logged in on XDA for the first time since ages ago


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

Eating.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

Going to work 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Going to work
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Lol i'm having holidayz 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Thomas vdb (Oct 14, 2013)

Breakdancing , but i'm tired now :s so i 'm searching for a new rom  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda !


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

I just fixed this old beast:














Needed some cleaning out, now it works like a charm.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

Aaaaannnd the typical win9x bsod 






Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## _Variable (Oct 14, 2013)

Getting curious as to why changing roms every day became a thing. All my stuff is in stock. and Im contented.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2013)

kill me now...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> kill me now...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Dafuq happened.
You should kill me.. My galaxy s2 delivering has been canceled 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Dafuq happened.
> You should kill me.. My galaxy s2 delivering has been canceled
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD that all? thats nothing compared to my spambots delivering lottery spam getting shutdown!

but lets just say 'stuff happend'.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> XD that all? thats nothing compared to my spambots delivering lottery spam getting shutdown!
> 
> but lets just say 'stuff happend'.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol.
I need to find another phone... AGAIN.
Fcking dipsh"t sold the phone to somebody else because he could come earlier then me 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol.
> I need to find another phone... AGAIN.
> Fcking dipsh"t sold the phone to somebody else because he could come earlier then me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meanwhile for me 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mamatserdang (Oct 14, 2013)

Dowloading roms. After i unlocked my bootloader i'm going to test each one of them.

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Making cappuccino 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol.
> I need to find another phone... AGAIN.
> Fcking dipsh"t sold the phone to somebody else because he could come earlier then me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that sucks.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Meanwhile for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine.

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just fixed this old beast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's still alive? 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> It's still alive?
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



after 17 years, (that's the age of that thing according to the manual) its still working!
It has a 67mhz cpu, couldn't find out which one since the bios and windows couldn't tell me which one it is.
16mb ram, i have no idea which kind off, even the regular ddr 333mhz doesn't fit into it. The existing ram stack just sais. "16mb ram"
and a 2mb accelerated graphics card 
And an 8gb hard drive, that literally spins up with like a plane's engine.
@Android Pizza
Indeed 

Now i'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> @Android Pizza
> Indeed
> 
> Now i'm not sure what to do.

Click to collapse



Online Shopping sites 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Online Shopping sites
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I cant get a totally new device, i don't have the money for that.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Well i think i'm going to play a game.
I'm going to play xbox.

Cant play any pc games right now, my pc is non functional.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> after 17 years, (that's the age of that thing according to the manual) its still working!
> It has a 67mhz cpu, couldn't find out which one since the bios and windows couldn't tell me which one it is.
> 16mb ram, i have no idea which kind off, even the regular ddr 333mhz doesn't fit into it. The existing ram stack just sais. "16mb ram"
> and a 2mb accelerated graphics card
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you get a new PC.?


----------



## warface123 (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I cant get a totally new device, i don't have the money for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have Steam add me
nilsson1233

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Why don't you get a new PC.?

Click to collapse



Eeehhhhhh... You think this is my pc? I found it in my grandma's basement 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> If you have Steam add me
> nilsson1233
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If i have my pc reinstalled i'll do 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eeehhhhhh... You think this is my pc? I found it in my grandma's basement
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol OK..

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Rektroid (Oct 14, 2013)

I am writing here right now

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Oct 14, 2013)

Isn't it obvious?!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay, a well-known family member wants to flash the dvd drive of my xbox 360 for free, so it can play burned discs...
He is very experienced in this stuff, he does this for his job.

I'm so unsure, should i do it?
I know the risks of being banned...
Are those risks very high?

I just don't damn know!
It sounds great..
He says microsoft is not really concentrating on the old 360 originals anymore, and its completely safe to do it, he has his box flashed for 2 years already, he never had problems.

What should i do?? Oooohhwww.....


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## nerven (Oct 14, 2013)

listening to music, posting this and yawning.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay, a well-known family member wants to flash the dvd drive of my xbox 360 for free, so it can play burned discs...
> He is very experienced in this stuff, he does this for his job.
> 
> I'm so unsure, should i do it?
> ...

Click to collapse



what burned disks you talking about? songs? movies? (not pirated of coarse) photos?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> what burned disks you talking about? songs? movies? (not pirated of coarse) photos?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Games, ofcourse.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2013)

and he is right when he says microsoft dont give a damn. as long as it aint 'illegal' Modding then its ok. but im not sure of any 'illegal' mods so you should be fine to do whatever to the console.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and he is right when he says microsoft dont give a damn. as long as it aint 'illegal' Modding then its ok. but im not sure of any 'illegal' mods so you should be fine to do whatever to the console.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



The problem is, that this mod makes the xbox able to read pirated games.

Damn, i feel bad and i should feel bad.
Think i'm not going to do it.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 14, 2013)

well that aint too bad. just dont use any!

but even so, they dont give a damn about that ever...i dont get microsoft...its only in game hax...then they give a lifetime ban...why???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well that aint too bad. just dont use any!
> 
> but even so, they dont give a damn about that ever...i dont get microsoft...its only in game hax...then they give a lifetime ban...why???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I don't know...
I know alot people who use this mod to play pirated games, and they have not been banned for 2 years already....

I'll think bout it.
I'm going to sleep. Cya


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 15, 2013)

Eating Pizza


----------



## noobchef (Oct 15, 2013)

Watching a guy make balsamic vinaigrette.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Eating Pizza

Click to collapse



Ow!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 15, 2013)

Just finished exercising.  Taking shower then going to bed. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zurion (Oct 15, 2013)

Just woke up. Trying to figure out why my WFS won't see my partition on the SD-card, even if it sees the EXT partition.


----------



## Androidian10 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hiding in the bedroom watching Beast Wars while my sister and my mother watch Twilight: Breaking Wind.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 15, 2013)

Heroin

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 15, 2013)

Searching for CM themes.

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 15, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Searching for CM themes.
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 15, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2013)

Drinking coffee and smoking my brand new e-cigarette while watching Friends. Man I need to make some food soon... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

...every day just gets worse for me lately...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...every day just gets worse for me lately...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Why? What's going on? If you want to talk about it, my pm (and Skype) are always open

Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

@gmaster1 whats wrong?


Well.....
I am eating this messed up sh*t







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...every day just gets worse for me lately...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that buddy.

What's wrong?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> @gmaster1 whats wrong?
> 
> 
> Well.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't look too bad. Btw what was it?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Doesn't look too bad. Btw what was it?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sandwich with sausage, mayonaise and curry.

And im trying to fix an e68 xbox hard drive.
stoopid thing.

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Sandwich with sausage, mayonaise and curry.
> 
> And im trying to fix an e68 xbox hard drive.
> stoopid thing.

Click to collapse



fixed it.
Old nintendo style blowing in the connector


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

school...bullys...i hate being a [email protected]$$ sometimes...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> school...bullys...i hate being a [email protected]$$ sometimes...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Tell someone

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

i did. i told you guys. but its kinda starting to take the p*ss and making me hate myself...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i did. i told you guys. but its kinda starting to take the p*ss and making me hate myself...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I mean a teacher, or your parents.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

Well...or another option is to buy plane tickets for Domini and I and the three of us can kick his @$$. Say...do you have money for plane tickets? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I mean a teacher, or your parents.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



i can sell GTA V...that good enough? XD

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i can sell GTA V...that good enough? XD
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yep, that's enough :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I mean a teacher, or your parents.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Count me in brother

Haven't kicked someone's a** in years

I kinda want to 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Count me in brother
> 
> Haven't kicked someone's a** in years
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither have I 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Neither have I
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



 i could beat someone up too!
but ive been doing it too much lately...to the people who really ask for it.

and when its more then one person doing the bullying, i just can't be bothered...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Neither have I
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I did. I smashed someones face with an iphone 

He shouldnt have messed with me.
I broke his nose. @$$hole.

Here i come, 1.45m in size, armored with an iphone. Problem?

Btw if we are going to gmaster1 anywayz, why not invite @ShadowCodeGaming 
Same country anywayz.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

lol you guys sure? theres not much over here. just a bunch of traffic and old stuff.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I did. I smashed someones face with an iphone
> 
> He shouldnt have messed with me.
> I broke his nose. @$$hole.
> ...

Click to collapse



C:\Windows\taskmgr.exe /F bully.exe

My best attack 

But anyways count me in, no one messes with the G-Master


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> lol you guys sure? theres not much over here. just a bunch of traffic and old stuff.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



My village is a piece of sheit. What could be worse 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




ShadowCodeGaming said:


> C:\Windows\taskmgr.exe /F bully.exe
> 
> My best attack
> 
> But anyways count me in, no one messes with the G-Master

Click to collapse



I just randomly start smashing people with my iphone.

Its called iphone-hater-that-uses-iphone-attack ??


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My village is a piece of sheit. What could be worse
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



no wifi...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> no wifi...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



WHAT???!!?!??!?!???
*jumps of plane that i booked in order to go to gmaster1*  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> no wifi...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Unlimited worldwide 3g + WiFI hotspot mode = problem solved


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Unlimited worldwide 3g + WiFI hotspot mode = problem solved

Click to collapse



Okay i'm saved.
I'll pick you up with my helicopter
flapflapflapflapflapflapflapflap


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

Your mom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pator57 (Oct 15, 2013)

Dancing Droid.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Your mom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHAHA--

Be original.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA--
> 
> Be original.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry...  Your MOMS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Sorry...  Your MOMS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol, and i'm an 8 year old cod player and "i f"cked your mom"

Seems legit.
I just turn the fricking console of when i cod because i suck at it 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> and i'm an 8 year old

Click to collapse



Annnnd this is my girlfriend.




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 15, 2013)

MBQ_ said:


> Annnnd this is my girlfriend.
> View attachment 2327635
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Niiiccceeeeee


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2013)

playing pokèmon.
gotta catch them all!

why am i playing it? i found my old gameboy advance/color with the old pokemon game. so i thought why not!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> playing pokèmon.
> gotta catch them all!
> 
> why am i playing it? i found my old gameboy advance/color with the old pokemon game. so i thought why not!
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Serrone (Oct 15, 2013)

Waiting impatiently for cm10.1 to drop on Friday for att hox+

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Searching for help .

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> school...bullys...i hate being a [email protected]$$ sometimes...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Im getting bullied my entire life...
Thats why im also finally searching someone where I can talk about it.
No one cares teachers dont and all the also dont care. I hate my life :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Neither have I
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I want kick someones ass to

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Searching for help .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What grade are you in? I used to be bullied in elementary and middle school too. It gets way better in high school and college though.
Hang in there, you'll be fine.


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> What grade are you in? I used to be bullied in elementary and middle school too. It gets way better in high school and college though.
> Hang in there, you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



A freaking men.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lazy_prodigy (Oct 16, 2013)

Loitering beside a "No loitering" sign.


----------



## MBQ_ (Oct 16, 2013)

Just made this. https://soundcloud.com/mbq-1/9-minute-long-guitar-jam

*shrug*


----------



## Fragmentos (Oct 16, 2013)

Studying my lessons...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Oct 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> What grade are you in? I used to be bullied in elementary and middle school too. It gets way better in high school and college though.
> Hang in there, you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



I have 1 year to go. Then I'm done. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 16, 2013)

Searching specification of lenovo z580.

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Preparing to go to my friend for a sleepover







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 16, 2013)

aaaaand my friends have turned on me now...f*ck you too guys...f*ck you too...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> I have 1 year to go. Then I'm done.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i have 5 left...yr 9-12 then 6th form or an apprenticeship...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> aaaaand my friends have turned on me now...f*ck you too guys...f*ck you too...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If they did that, they were never true friends

Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> If they did that, they were never true friends
> 
> Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



I was gonna say that

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2013)

I BOUGHT GTA 5  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I BOUGHT GTA 5
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



You're too young to play that game. :sly:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're too young to play that game. :sly:

Click to collapse



Idgaf 
Fun spoiler.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Idgaf
> Fun spoiler.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



100.01% of all serial murderers played a game once in their life.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 100.01% of all serial murderers played a game once in their life.

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg
I will stop playing kinect adventures because it might make me a serial killer.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok.jpg
> I will stop playing kinect adventures because it might make me a serial killer.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't control what you do, I can only control what I do.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok.jpg
> I will stop playing kinect adventures because it might make me a serial killer.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ignore him Domini.

He's a troll :sly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just ignore him Domini.
> 
> He's a troll :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol i know 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I can't control what you do, I can only control what I do.

Click to collapse



And thats exactly why i play gta 5 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## JG (Oct 16, 2013)

what am I doing right now lets see,I am laughi ng on how that a post go flamed for 4 straight pages .the funny thing was .The post was corrected imediately but since someone posted the quote in there post everyone decided to run with it .I cant believe how ignorant some people can be just to get a reaction.every post was unnecessary ,if a guy admits a mistake and corrects his post .I think it is good enough for me....yah i know this thread is about what I am doing guess what I am typing a post right now!!!:laugh:also laughing at all the mis-spellings and other grammar mistakes in my post..


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just ignore him Domini.
> 
> He's a troll :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is offensive to trolls everywhere.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ok.jpg
> I will stop playing kinect adventures because it might make me a serial killer.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD thats a baad game dom.
you should be ashamed of yourself.







ShadowCodeGaming said:


> If they did that, they were never true friends
> 
> Desire X | Sense 4+ | Android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



well...they never were my true friends...they were just friends until half a day ago...andi dont really have any 'true' friends when it comes to school. only in the neighbourhood. or people ive known since birth...i guess...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That is offensive to trolls everywhere.

Click to collapse



Wow, so you admit you're terrible at trolling 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wow, so you admit you're terrible at trolling
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What? No. That's not at all what I said.


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 17, 2013)

Damnnnn.....  only few students of my grade comes to the school 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Great, i really need to go to toilet.....
But i'm sleeping over by a friend and don't want to wake him.

I'm f"cked ******please.jpg*


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What? No. That's not at all what I said.

Click to collapse



You're go, home drunk.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2013)

Going home from school at 9 AM :what::thumbup:
Teachers strike so I have the day off xD


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 17, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Going home from school at 9 AM :what::thumbup:
> Teachers strike so I have the day off xD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why the teacher strikes? 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Why the teacher strikes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not enough pay I think? 
Still, I've only been in for one day 


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Going home from school at 9 AM :what::thumbup:
> Teachers strike so I have the day off xD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do that too. Though it's students' strike. And I'm the only student who's striking. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I do that too. Though it's students' strike. And I'm the only student who's striking.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



students strike??? we only have teachers strike. i dont even have to go school for the whole day.

and i got told its because of 'nerfed pensions'

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2013)

playing 8 ball pool.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## k-kuchen (Oct 17, 2013)

wondering about the strict limitations new members face here


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

k-kuchen said:


> wondering about the strict limitations new members face here

Click to collapse



Spamming for ten posts? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I do that too. Though it's students' strike. And I'm the only student who's striking.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I salute you sir 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Zed (Oct 17, 2013)

Drinking poison. Goodbye Cruel World.  
Just kidding. Smoking of course. I'm broke.

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2013)

Watching two friends play GTA V. Two tvs and ps3s in one room. And they call us grown ups... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## k-kuchen (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Spamming for ten posts?

Click to collapse



Well, sadly that's what you have to do to post in the real forums 

But I'm glad, I have already made a friend here :highfive:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

k-kuchen said:


> Well, sadly that's what you have to do to post in the real forums
> 
> But I'm glad, I have already made a friend here :highfive:

Click to collapse



No, it isn't. 

Read the rules, perhaps?

Make meaningful contributions to the forum...perhaps?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## k-kuchen (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Make meaningful contributions to the forum...perhaps?

Click to collapse



That's what I want to do :good:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 17, 2013)

Gonna sleep

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2013)

someone tell me why theres about 1,000,000 pointless lessons in school that teach you the same thing? like history, RS (religious studies), and geography. sure, they're all different but whats the point if the exams ask you the same thing? 

'do you agree that God exists?'
'do you agree that africa shouldnt of built a dam'
'do you agree that malcolm X is better then martin luther king?'

theres nothing to them. they all require opinions and facts. if the opinion isnt long enough and doesnt have a fact in it then its suddenly bullsh*t...why??? its an opinion...you dont see news people saying 'i believe this because of the fact that this is caused by this and that...' all they say is 'i believe this because it just seems right.'

i have my reasons for hating school sometimes...this is one of those reasons. why not just merge all 3 together???
and I.T...i dont see why we do it at all...sometimes i feel like im smarter then my own teacher...because he goes into so much detail about how the bar at the top of microsoft word is a 'toolbar' and the words are 'dropbars'. i evem got tested on what theyre all called and failed...now im suddenly 'pretty terrible' with computers...even though we have been doing nothing but learing about microsoft office sh*t for the pass 10 years.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

WOW that was a long post...why did i post that again?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## redj12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bed time hihi


----------



## imilleson (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol people get all emotional and lengthy in this forum. 

Anyways, I'm having a nice cup of piñon coffee 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> someone tell me why theres about 1,000,000 pointless lessons in school that teach you the same thing? like history, RS (religious studies), and geography. sure, they're all different but whats the point if the exams ask you the same thing?
> 
> 'do you agree that God exists?'
> 'do you agree that africa shouldnt of built a dam'
> ...

Click to collapse




I feel for you




imilleson said:


> Lol people get all emotional and lengthy in this forum.
> 
> Anyways, I'm having a nice cup of piñon coffee
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 18, 2013)

imilleson said:


> Lol people get all emotional and lengthy in this forum.
> 
> Anyways, I'm having a nice cup of piñon coffee
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Im very emotional because stuff happend to me.... @Android Pizza    and the rest. Thanks for all the support that you guyz gave me .

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Im very emotional because stuff happend to me.... @Android Pizza    and the rest. Thanks for all the support that you guyz gave me .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

We're always here for you.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## BlockOfDynamite (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeopardy

Inspire 4G. I'll test your ROM and give you a bug report.


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Im very emotional because stuff happend to me.... @Android Pizza    and the rest. Thanks for all the support that you guyz gave me .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



just dont do that stuff again...

lying in my sofa watching tv while browsing xda

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Eating pizza

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Eating pizza
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You cannibal 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You cannibal
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Haha LuLz


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You cannibal
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Nut'n wrong with cannibalism :what:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## OneBlueSky (Oct 18, 2013)

Should be sleeping, instead, listening to music and reading


----------



## kangerX (Oct 18, 2013)

Watching dumb tv shows 

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free


----------



## szzlgupta (Oct 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Watching dumb tv shows
> 
> sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free

Click to collapse



Same here bro..


----------



## theprozaic (Oct 18, 2013)

killing time on xda


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> someone tell me why theres about 1,000,000 pointless lessons in school that teach you the same thing? like history, RS (religious studies), and geography. sure, they're all different but whats the point if the exams ask you the same thing?
> 
> 'do you agree that God exists?'
> 'do you agree that africa shouldnt of built a dam'
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand your point about opinion questions.
Question on IT work:
"Why is Mac OS X better then Windows 7?"
My answer: 
"I don't think Mac OS X is better at all. Mac OS X doesn't run alot of my applications, does not support alot games and i think its not a very easy operating system. Windows can boot alot faster on a highend pc with ssd, while Mac OS X still takes 20/30 seconds to boot up. Windows is more customizable and you can run it on any intel/amd based pc. OS X is locked to Apple Computers. And the most Apple Computers have **** GPU. I prefer Windows 7 above any other operating system."

Teacher counted my answer wrong.
So whats wrong with it? I cant say why osx is better then windows because i think windows is better.

He also let me write punishment because I was writing bull****.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I understand your point about opinion questions.
> Question on IT work:
> "Why is Mac OS X better then Windows 7?"
> My answer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats education. 
Answer according to them, you get good grades and you answer according to your views you get this. Its same in every country. In our country its even worse!:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Studying for exams

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 18, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Studying for exams
> 
> If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
> sent from legoice s4

Click to collapse



Me too!!!

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Thats education.
> Answer according to them, you get good grades and you answer according to your views you get this. Its same in every country. In our country its even worse!:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww........
What are the facts that Mac OS X is better then Windows 7?

I can't come up with any :/

People complaining about windows 7 crashing all the time.
Never had any trouble with instability.
When **** became instable it was my own fault.

School's macbooks crash themself all the time.


----------



## ardinor (Oct 18, 2013)

eating and watching


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww........
> What are the facts that Mac OS X is better then Windows 7?
> 
> I can't come up with any :/
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain your teacher
I m neither admirer windows neither mac OSx 
I am with ubuntu 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I understand your point about opinion questions.
> Question on IT work:
> "Why is Mac OS X better then Windows 7?"
> My answer:
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^this.. i got to a debate with my teacher once, you can see the shame in his face when i burned him mwahahahaha!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## crzygrmn (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] McDonald's waiting for breakfast and killing time on xda

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## dxwilliams40 (Oct 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> someone tell me why theres about 1,000,000 pointless lessons in school that teach you the same thing? like history, RS (religious studies), and geography. sure, they're all different but whats the point if the exams ask you the same thing?
> 
> 'do you agree that God exists?'
> 'do you agree that africa shouldnt of built a dam'
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm one of those boring teachers that goes on and on teaching Microsoft Office. Why?  Because our students have to master this crap to pass mos certification. From a student's standpoint, what would interest you in a technology based class? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lex02 (Oct 18, 2013)

Incresing my post count so I get allowed to post on dev forum!


----------



## JG (Oct 18, 2013)

I am adding a discussion group in the uncategorized section .


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

dxwilliams40 said:


> I'm one of those boring teachers that goes on and on teaching Microsoft Office. Why?  Because our students have to master this crap to pass mos certification. From a student's standpoint, what would interest you in a technology based class?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



maybe gaming time on the lab, or discovering new things with the teacher, that would be cool! like browsing 9gag together or something...

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2013)

Loading all my junk onto my new 64 GB Micro SD. Hopefully the S3 won't fry this one


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I understand your point about opinion questions.
> Question on IT work:
> "Why is Mac OS X better then Windows 7?"
> My answer:
> ...

Click to collapse



i know...but i havnt even got onto learning about os...just microspft office sh*t for the pass 2 years...
i learnt more advanced stuff in primary...why???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Oct 18, 2013)

Travelling to my grand parents. By bus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2013)

Going to friend's house to celebrate, uhh... Friday? 

HAPPY FRIDAY BIATCHES

Sent from my panda


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're go, home drunk.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Your home, go drunk.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> I understand your point about opinion questions.
> Question on IT work:
> "Why is Mac OS X better then Windows 7?"
> My answer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Obviously the teacher was asking for the advantages of a UNIX based system over Windows. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your home, go drunk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



*you're

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *you're
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



*Your 

Since he's drunk :sly: :what:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> *Your
> 
> Since he's drunk :sly: :what:

Click to collapse



Can I borrow you're car?????

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Can I borrow you're car?????
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



No you may not!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> No you may not!

Click to collapse



Your mean.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Your mean.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You're*

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> You're*
> 
> If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
> sent from legoice s4

Click to collapse



*Me're



Where am I???? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *Me're
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'r 
Because you can claim that it's a typo. Either you accidentally put an apostrophe or forgot to type the e.


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems like Tapatalk had updated there application. Now i can update my Email and password without opening the browser.

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your home, go drunk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. It was a test about why Apple is better then Android and Windows.

I failed the test on purpose, stupid ifag sh*t teacher.

I filled in all my opinions. I failed absolutely every single question and got the lowest note you can get. But another half of the class did the same because they hate Apple sheiße.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No. It was a test about why Apple is better then Android and Windows.
> 
> I failed the test on purpose, stupid ifag sh*t teacher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen :cyclops:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :cyclops:

Click to collapse



'Kay, lemme hack the school servers to get the test files 

I'm watching some movie about autistic boys.
I can see myself in them a bit. Really, i can.

And it seems like almost all autistic guys like computers 'n sh*t.
I'm autistic, other autistic guys i know are also obsessed about computers and geeky stuff.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## krishna2k (Oct 18, 2013)

Movie conversion in background and replying in this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2013)

Meanwhile at a friends house...








Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> @gmaster1 whats wrong?
> 
> 
> Well.....
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks like somethig my children would have made as a grose food experiment.  Looks like two hot dogs,  BBQ sauce and a massive layer of butter.  If you ate that I am going to guess that you are now un able to reply to this post due to either being hunched over the porcelain god. Or Dead. 

 And as far as what I am doing right now? I am sitting beside my little guy while he sleeps. He is six and has a fever. 102°.  


It is not a "Smart Phone" It is a phone that is capable of being used by smart people. Also a phone capable of beig used by dumb people.  So, as it has alwys been. It is just a phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol, just realised how many i put init.d scripts.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> That looks like somethig my children would have made as a grose food experiment.  Looks like two hot dogs,  BBQ sauce and a massive layer of butter.  If you ate that I am going to guess that you are now un able to reply to this post due to either being hunched over the porcelain god. Or Dead.
> 
> And as far as what I am doing right now? I am sitting beside my little guy while he sleeps. He is six and has a fever. 102°.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol it where 2 hotdogs on a sandwich with mayonaise and curry.
It tasted weird, but somehow good.

Well what i'm doin right now.
Playing some games on my iphone.
In half an hour i'm going to play gta5 on my xbox.

Anybody wanna join me?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## elektriiqa (Oct 19, 2013)

'Studying'... sort of haha 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## andynroid (Oct 19, 2013)

On AL and leave for two days...might probably create a new thread later for a device


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

I am posting a post number 824


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

I hate my goddamn parents.
I have been sitting downstairs for over an hour, and just 1 minute before the movie starts they say i have to take a shower.

Goddamnit moter****ers!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I hate my goddamn parents.
> I have been sitting downstairs for over an hour, and just 1 minute before the movie starts they say i have to take a shower.
> 
> Goddamnit moter****ers!
> ...

Click to collapse



Common mate.
Parents take care of your every small thing. Stop blaming and cursing them! Respect them...

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I hate my goddamn parents.
> I have been sitting downstairs for over an hour, and just 1 minute before the movie starts they say i have to take a shower.
> 
> Goddamnit moter****ers!
> ...

Click to collapse



Because of your parents you are watching movie, just keep in mind.

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Because of your parents you are watching movie, just keep in mind.
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Yeah agreed.

I agree with you domini sometimes we feel angry on our parents but grow up a little and you'll realise what all they did for you and you'll learn it was right that they stopped you!

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I hate my goddamn parents.
> I have been sitting downstairs for over an hour, and just 1 minute before the movie starts they say i have to take a shower.
> 
> Goddamnit moter****ers!
> ...

Click to collapse



Too much rage is bad for health 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

@Everybody who quoted me:
I know.. But i said i wanted to watch this movie 4 days ago already. Parents said no problem.

Now they **** me this.

Well if they want to stop me downloading my sh*t illegal, they should let me use it legal.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## C0SMOs (Oct 19, 2013)

*waiting*

waiting for some downloads to end, hate low speed internet


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> @Everybody who quoted me:
> I know.. But i said i wanted to watch this movie 4 days ago already. Parents said no problem.
> 
> Now they **** me this.
> ...

Click to collapse



??? your a pirate???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ??? your a pirate???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



When my parents don't let me watch movies they told me i may watch days ago... I pirate them an watch them at my pc 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 19, 2013)

Stalking friends on Facebook. FML. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2013)

look what i did!


i opened one of those reusable cameras!
could i be the next adam outler?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> look what i did!
> View attachment 2337209
> i opened one of those reusable cameras!
> could i be the next adam outler?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol maybe, you got something like "Het beste idee van Nederland" in where you live?
If yes, sign up  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## cybermyth (Oct 20, 2013)

I am currently looking into rooting and everything, the ammount of information on this forum is insane, but I like it


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Downloading a ROM

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol maybe, you got something like "Het beste idee van Nederland" in where you live?
> If yes, sign up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why? do i have 'the best idea of britain???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## andynroid (Oct 20, 2013)

kjax said:


> I am posting a post number 824

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Oct 20, 2013)

Watching UFC166 replay in the security dispatch base while dealing with a bunch of bs. Maintenance department screwed up and now we may potentially have a code red(fire alarm)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 20, 2013)

andynroid said:


> +1

Click to collapse



+1 +1 posting another post while drinking my morning coffee while building a zip file.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2013)

andynroid said:


> +1

Click to collapse



why does your username seem firmilliar?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why does your username seem firmilliar?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



SGW user and he is from Malaysia 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xeon.zolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Taking medicin

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi
Any computer or linux expert please visit this http://askubuntu.com/questions/362506/deep-sleep-and-suspend-not-working
I need help

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2013)

Boring Sunday. Gonna watch TV and eat a lot until I hate myself. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> SGW user and he is from Malaysia
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



so thats where i know him from. the SGW forums...im kinda suprised development for my phone is still going.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 20, 2013)

Downloading adobe photoshop

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 20, 2013)

What I am doing is the result of what I did. 
 Doing now- Knee is hurting. 
What I did-Sprained my knee and tor a tendin or how ever it is spelled. Three quarters of the way up Mt Washington yesterday. 
 I made it to the top regardless.  I tend to refuse to give up. But after the 20 minuet break was up.  The severity of the problem made it self known on the way down. Then my good leg decided that it was getting over worked because of compensating for my bad leg. Lol! I tell you the climb down the mountain does not seem that far until you are searing with pain and falling and tripping over rocks in the dark. 
 Have to say though. It was a blast regardless. And I can not wait to do it again. Next time with a knee brace. Thinking of doing it this winter. And of course next summer. I have to say, Tuckermans ravine is not as hard a treck as some have made it out to be. Except on the way down with a bad knee. Any way, that is what I did and am doing. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Oct 21, 2013)

Homework, yay.

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Oct 21, 2013)

Watching & Waiting for the Nexus5 to go on sale...


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 21, 2013)

Installing MythTV in Xubuntu 12.04 :laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 21, 2013)

Anybody can read lcd screen error language?
This screen is supposed to show which classroom we got
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 21, 2013)

??? also taking medicine 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2013)

Skipped half of the school day just to come home and realize I'm all out of coffee. So mad I didn't remember to buy any. Going to town to have a cup of joe, hopefully meet some people... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## riseupmartian (Oct 21, 2013)

survived a final job interview today. now im waiting for the result with my penis' crossed.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 21, 2013)

Watching Paranormal Activity 4


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Oct 21, 2013)

Having cheap beer and kretek cigarettes at while watching HBO in Tanjung Balai, Indonesia...


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 21, 2013)

going bed in my little compost heap.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going bed in my little compost heap.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You sleep in a compost heap?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 22, 2013)

Listening to a suspicious noise at the front door. (it's 0237.)


----------



## s8freak (Oct 22, 2013)

Watching "The Perfect Storm"

"He's a live wire ain't he"
Sent from my screamin VisX powered 4.3 ATT S4


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

s4freak said:


> Watching "The Perfect Storm"
> 
> "He's a live wire ain't he"
> Sent from my screamin VisX powered 4.3 ATT S4

Click to collapse



great movie.I am watch Monday night Raw


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2013)

At school, waiting for people to reply on BBM


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk


----------



## vanwoudt (Oct 22, 2013)

Checking if bootloop is fixed... it's not!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2013)

At school, cause I have to do a freaking presentation.
Ugh. I hate this school. Someone kill me?


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 22, 2013)

Not listening to the man and staying awake at 3:13am even tho I have a very important state test tommarow I mean today hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blady_obserwator (Oct 22, 2013)

waiting for stable version of CM10 for my P700


----------



## Angristan (Oct 22, 2013)

Waiting for the mail of BBM 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 22, 2013)

Just got off the train, enjoying vacation now

Desire X | Sense 5 | Android 4.1.2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2013)

Angristan said:


> Waiting for the mail of BBM
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That a why you sign up for it when it leaks first time 


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Playing Minecraft PE online

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Vatsal (Oct 22, 2013)

Angristan said:


> Waiting for the mail of BBM
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Watching breaking bad

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol, my cat is rubbing his chin on the corner of my tablet 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## mellax (Oct 22, 2013)

Figuring out how to stop flashing custom ROMs. Seriously, third day.


----------



## kyliansunn (Oct 22, 2013)

...singing in the rain... ♪♫


----------



## mellax (Oct 22, 2013)

Watching Apple iPad Event


----------



## kyliansunn (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay yay yay!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 22, 2013)

wow...its really pouring outside...its like the place is gonna flood...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...its really pouring outside...its like the place is gonna flood...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Same here, its raining like sh*t here. And thunder storming. 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Same here, its raining like sh*t here. And thunder storming.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Morning here. Raining at the school.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diegovic (Oct 23, 2013)

Checking my email before going to bed :angel:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 23, 2013)

We just watched a movie in school, on a computer with a failing graphics card.

Random transparent blocks, purple lines and flickering screen all the time.

Geez, i'm having a headache now.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Watching man of steel

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## domini99 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Still with the iCrap?

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Finding new games to play...

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## WildfireDEV (Oct 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Same here, its raining like sh*t here. And thunder storming.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Well you guys are lucky I wish we had some rain over here. There are multiple fires in our state and for the past week temps have been around 30C. I WANT RAIN.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

##Press the thanks button if it helped.##


----------



## domini99 (Oct 23, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Still with the iCrap?
> 
> I helped you? HIT THANKS!
> Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah.....
End this year i'll get a new one


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




WildfireDEV said:


> Well you guys are lucky I wish we had some rain over here. There are multiple fires in our state and for the past week temps have been around 30C. I WANT RAIN.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol i'll send some by mail 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Lt.Win (Oct 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah.....
> End this year i'll get a new one
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Im studying and not supposed to be using a phone but, oh well 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 23, 2013)

studying tips: dont study.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just done with homework.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 23, 2013)

I made my first signature. 

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> studying tips: dont study.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



LOL best...... Tip........ EVAR!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## lm that guy (Oct 23, 2013)

Waiting for dead trigger 2 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YogieBaer78 (Oct 23, 2013)

I read this thread at this moment!  

--------------------------------
Wer Fehler findet, darf sie behalten! 
Gepostet von meinem S3 (Slimbean+Yank1.6g)


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 23, 2013)

internets dead...forced to use 3g...i only have 100mb data...GET READY FOR A BIG BILL!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> internets dead...forced to use 3g...i only have 100mb data...GET READY FOR A BIG BILL!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh boy.

Be smart. Don't download things, and don't watch videos.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 23, 2013)

...you sir...dont know me...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...you sir...dont know me...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Indeed I do.

That's why I warned you 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 23, 2013)

but...MUST WATCH USELESS CRAP!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> but...MUST WATCH USELESS CRAP!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Useless crap = Wasted Money

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 23, 2013)

internets back up! now i can watch my stuff without any limits!...apart from speeds...im not sure if i care about unlimited internet with the speeds i have...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

I am sittin here drink a chocolate shake from mcdonalds  and wondering why so many people eat here .it is the worst food health wise .


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 24, 2013)

kjax said:


> I am sittin here drink a chocolate shake from mcdonalds  and wondering why so many people eat here .it is the worst food health wise .

Click to collapse



I am at an awesome 24Hr donut shop and havibg a hot chocolate.  As farvas McDonalds is concerned. I am with you on the part about them having disgusting/Bad food. Though I have to confess, I eat tgere every once in a great while when I am going to be late getting home. But even then I go without food just to avoid fast food. And because I dislike grocery stores. 

It is not a "Smart Phone" It is a phone that is capable of being used by smart people. Also a phone capable of beig used by dumb people.  So, as it has alwys been. It is just a phone.


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 24, 2013)

Watching movie at the school

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Nighty night XDA. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Going to give exam in scul

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> I am at an awesome 24Hr donut shop and havibg a hot chocolate.  As farvas McDonalds is concerned. I am with you on the part about them having disgusting/Bad food. Though I have to confess, I eat tgere every once in a great while when I am going to be late getting home. But even then I go without food just to avoid fast food. And because I dislike grocery stores.
> 
> It is not a "Smart Phone" It is a phone that is capable of being used by smart people. Also a phone capable of beig used by dumb people.  So, as it has alwys been. It is just a phone.

Click to collapse



mm!hot chocolate sounds good tight now .Here in chicago it is 27 degrees Fahrenheit and it is still dropping what the heck it isnt even all hallows-eve yet. it is  snow and raIn is coming.


----------



## alex2.1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Watching Lenno with my lovely wife, been rooting and installing ROMs for a while finally made a XDA account and I need so many comments before I post on the ROM threads, (I assume to keep noobs from asking dumb questions) so here I am! Trying to help people so I can comment on the cm10 thread for my RAZR!

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mind.inc (Oct 24, 2013)

work work work


----------



## domini99 (Oct 24, 2013)

Downloading





Megusta 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Downloading
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What app is that? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## domini99 (Oct 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What app is that?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Apple App Store :/


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 24, 2013)

Watching Paranormal Activity 4


----------



## domini99 (Oct 24, 2013)

Preparing for last class in school. Then i can finaly go home.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

I am just posting and realized that my cinnamon rolls are still in oven an i burnt them .:silly:


----------



## veeman (Oct 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Apple App Store :/
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



How you are installed app store on Android. Pls tell me. I will donate you. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> How you are installed app store on Android. Pls tell me. I will donate you.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's an iPhone

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> How you are installed app store on Android. Pls tell me. I will donate you.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Exactly what a noob who doesn't know English properly would've said


----------



## veeman (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's an iPhone
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What man. You think this iPhone forum? Plese stop troling.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> What man. You think this iPhone forum? Plese stop troling.

Click to collapse



He's not trolling. You are.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Exactly what a noob who doesn't know English properly would've said

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's not trolling. You are.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



veeman? trolling?...BWAHAHAHA! thats funny. now plz tell me how u get app on android. i donate.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 24, 2013)

just watched turbo...the snail is fast.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just watched turbo...the snail is fast.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Potayto, check your mentions!!! Pronto!!!


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RyogoNA (Oct 24, 2013)

Watching Oggy and Cockroach es

Sent from my One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## warface123 (Oct 24, 2013)

@Android Pizza @gmaster1 I had a dream yesterday. Guess what kinda dream. 
(One hint: a bad very bad dream)

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> @Android Pizza @gmaster1 I had a dream yesterday. Guess what kinda dream.
> (One hint: a bad very bad dream)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uh...a nightmare? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...a nightmare?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




No. Way more worse then that...


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> No. Way more worse then that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Say it then!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Say it then!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Suicide thoughts. Again......
BTW me gonna read a book using "Play Books".

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Suicide thoughts. Again......
> BTW me gonna read a book using "Play Books".
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. Have you seen a shrink?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sorry to hear that. Have you seen a shrink?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes I did...

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Yes I did...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't know what else to say then...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't know what else to say then...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I don't know too....
Maybe I should try to end my life for ever? Because I don't want those dreams anymore..  
 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I don't know too....
> Maybe I should try to end my life for ever? Because I don't want those dreams anymore..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



NO, don't do that!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I don't know too....
> Maybe I should try to end my life for ever? Because I don't want those dreams anymore..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



dont do it. just wait. or become the big man and dont listen.
im tired right now and cant be bothered to think about it anymore but just dont do it. it will become better soon. just forget about the people who make you feel that way...or just punch them. make yourself feel better.  fight back.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Oct 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> dont do it. just wait. or become the big man and dont listen.
> im tired right now and cant be bothered to think about it anymore but just dont do it. it will become better soon. just forget about the people who make you feel that way...or just punch them. make yourself feel better.  fight back.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Im not gonna fight....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> NO, don't do that!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I will no regret it man...

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2013)

Uuuuuhhhhhh 
Okay this is how you do it.
Remove all your homescreen icons, and put this screenshot as wallpaper:







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Im not gonna fight....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fight. and dont do it...you will regret it...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Oct 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Im not gonna fight....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it really that hard to kick someone's a**?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I don't know too....
> Maybe I should try to end my life for ever? Because I don't want those dreams anymore..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pleaseeeeeee.............. DON"T KILL YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T DO THAT!!!!!!!!!
-----------------------------------
Meanwhile (not related to above), i got free daily net plan on my carrier instead of paying it. I requested via some kind of USSD code to subscribe this plan (i actually had to pay for it) but didn't receive message "Your plan is started and running". My account balance didn't decrease when i checked. Maybe a bug? When i'm trying to request the same plan again, i received a message that says "Your previous request still in process".


----------



## warface123 (Oct 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Is it really that hard to kick someone's a**?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it is hard to do that.
It's not that easy as you think.
Im maybe 2m high but I almost don't a muscle.... 
I weight only 55 kilo. I need to gain alot man.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Oct 25, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Pleaseeeeeee.............. DON"T KILL YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T DO THAT!!!!!!!!!
> -----------------------------------
> Meanwhile (not related to above), i got free daily net plan on my carrier instead of paying it. I requested via some kind of USSD code to subscribe this plan (i actually had to pay for it) but didn't receive message "Your plan is started and running". My account balance didn't decrease when i checked. Maybe a bug? When i'm trying to request the same plan again, i received a message that says "Your previous request still in process".

Click to collapse



Saw something like that on my old carrier "Syriatel"







warface123 said:


> Yes it is hard to do that.
> It's not that easy as you think.
> Im maybe 2m high but I almost don't a muscle....
> I weight only 55 kilo. I need to gain alot man.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wight doesn't matter

I'm exactly 176cm tall
And 117kg 

I still can move and fight back 

Have some workout

That's not hard, isn't it?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------







If anyone wondering what I am doing right now 
Pony rocking a beat 
What could possibly be better? XD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Just gettin ready to start the day off with a trip around XDA to see what kind of trouble i can get into!


----------



## VTCruzer (Oct 25, 2013)

*Let's just say you don't want to know...*


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 25, 2013)

making my own game!
kinda crap but a game none the less! only took a few years to learn code...now my brain hurts...as if code is floating around my head...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 25, 2013)

Waiting for my guys to pick me up. They're an hour late.. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## JG (Oct 25, 2013)

Waiting for my latest daily build to pop up on Goo.:crying::fingers-crossed:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> making my own game!
> kinda crap but a game none the less! only took a few years to learn code...now my brain hurts...as if code is floating around my head...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Meanwhile... I'm just petting my cat. Lets keep it so it simple for tonight.





shes lovely :sly:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

Spawning Creepers


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

Taking a dump


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 26, 2013)

kjax said:


> I am just posting and realized that my cinnamon rolls are still in oven an i burnt them .:silly:

Click to collapse



I can not even count how many times I have done that. :banghead:

It is not a "Smart Phone" It is a phone that is capable of being used by smart people. Also a phone capable of beig used by dumb people.  So, as it has alwys been. It is just a phone.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 26, 2013)

Goodmorning folks!
I just woke up *yawn* and i'm HUNGRY
Lets hunt some sandwiches.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 26, 2013)

Eating whatever I can find after this crazy night... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm getting ready to walk my new dog... I literally just got the guy at midnight... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hehehe........  just got free (bugged) daily 3g/broadband plan again today 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 26, 2013)

windows 8 now doesnt suk! this new 8.1 update is actually quite good.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

...i take that back...not a single plugin works...
abdobe:
flash:dead
shockwave:dead

java:dead

unity:dead

and thats not all

chrome:dead
firefox:dead
I.E. :working...if this is microsofts way of forcing people to use I.E. its not working...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> windows 8 now doesnt suk! this new 8.1 update is actually quite good.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chrome works on 8.1 for me 

BUT, FASTBOOT IS DEAD :'( :crying:

Is this MicroSh*ts way of forcing people to use Windows Phone?


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Hehehe........  just got free (bugged) daily 3g/broadband plan again today
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



teach me
drank too much milk, my tummy feels heavy


"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 26, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Chrome works on 8.1 for me
> 
> BUT, FASTBOOT IS DEAD :'( :crying:
> 
> Is this MicroSh*ts way of forcing people to use Windows Phone?

Click to collapse



just read some stuff for the first time in MY LIFE!
apparently its a dev preview/snapshot and is not intended for those who don't know what they're doing. i know what im doing. but if its a dev preview then WHY THE F*CK DID IT INSTALL ITSELF??? i never even update my computer...but then windows FOECED it to restart itself...
if your gonna make it a dev preview then at least mention it and dont install yourself microsh*t.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> teach me
> drank too much milk, my tummy feels heavy
> 
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



I'm doing that in normal way, man.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Making some food.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## jayk32 (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting ready to flash a ROM!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2013)

Walking home from work lol


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 26, 2013)

Am in a terribly over priced taxi... Uhh man this gonna cost 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 26, 2013)

Playing The Dark Eye: Demonicom


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2013)

playing candybox 2...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mikef (Oct 27, 2013)

checking out something cool. open a cmd prompt (Windows 7  ), enter this:

tracert -h 175 obiwan.scrye.net

enjoy!

mikef


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

mikef said:


> checking out something cool. open a cmd prompt (Windows 7  ), enter this:
> 
> tracert -h 175 obiwan.scrye.net
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that is wild!


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 27, 2013)

Exploring my brand new Nexus 5 

PRESIDENT & CEO AT HYPERION 9 INC.


----------



## butchieboy (Oct 27, 2013)

Pretending the bootloader is unlocked on my At&t Galaxy Note 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 27, 2013)

Mad as f**k

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Smoking one last cigarette before bed

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Closing up my house yet for another night- and off to sleep at-least that's the plan, ,but again you might find me floating around xda somewhere in the middle of the night during a midnight smoke!:silly:


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Am in a terribly over priced taxi... Uhh man this gonna cost
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



38 euros for about 8 kilometers. What the actual hell  well it was a good night. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Chrome works on 8.1 for me
> 
> BUT, FASTBOOT IS DEAD :'( :crying:
> 
> Is this MicroSh*ts way of forcing people to use Windows Phone?

Click to collapse



Windows Phone is useless. Have fun finding your apps.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## warface123 (Oct 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Windows Phone is useless. Have fun finding your apps.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Windows Phone is not that bad at all.
I used like for 6 months before I got my first android phone.
Trust me,It was not that bad. BTW for the apps just google them.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Windows Phone is not that bad at all.
> I used like for 6 months before I got my first android phone.
> Trust me,It was not that bad. BTW for the apps just google them.

Click to collapse



Nah, the apps i use most don't exist.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> that is wild!

Click to collapse



What happens?


----------



## warface123 (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What happens?

Click to collapse



You will see all your connections on your on network etc.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

Preparing for the onslaught of parents and kids for chops 4th birthday party 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

I am just sitting here wondering what vocaloid is?

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> What happens?

Click to collapse



It  plays out a script of star wars  from many of many servers all in sync !


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

kjax said:


> I am just sitting here wondering what vocaloid is?

Click to collapse



Come to my thread and find out

Sent from my Atrix HD 

Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2013)

has everyone died or is everyone just gone?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> has everyone died or is everyone just gone?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



We all gone dude.. we all gone.. 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> has everyone died or is everyone just gone?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm dead.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm the walking dead :sly: :silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2013)

oh...well...i guess im dead too...i think someone ate me :'(

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> oh...well...i guess im dead too...i think someone ate me :'(
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



So you're the living dead?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2013)

no. this is his brother talking. but i am kinda poor...and rotten...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Oct 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Preparing for the onslaught of parents and kids for chops 4th birthday party
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Mind if I show up? I need a minion hat. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Preparing for the onslaught of parents and kids for chops 4th birthday party
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to Chops

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Happy birthday to Chops
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



Yes most defiantly I hope he's having a great day

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 27, 2013)

looking back at old threads...and realizing that im missing out on alot of thanks...did they even watch the n00b video??? and the part about the ungreatful b*st*rds? i should have quite a bit more thanks then i do now.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 28, 2013)

just stepped outside...yeah...uhm...these winds are strong...i guess this is probably one of the few weather problems Britain ever gets...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just stepped outside...yeah...uhm...these winds are strong...i guess this is probably one of the few weather problems Britain ever gets...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Stay safe bro


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## Jaytronics (Oct 28, 2013)

Just drove to my local Cumberland Farms to get a hot chocolate and drive around in this awesome cool fall weather. Then going home to do a workout, bed and waking up early for work. Wish there was some one to drive around with me though. Driving around by ones self gets boring at times. Any way, have a good one people's.  

It is not a "Smart Phone" It is a phone that is capable of being used by smart people. Also a phone capable of beig used by dumb people.  So, as it has alwys been. It is just a phone.


----------



## kingofnice (Oct 28, 2013)

Typing like fjs%-hfk&[email protected]$83j-%++

Oh and stuff related to XDA
But I'm a little OCD at times so why not CDO and ADX?

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 28, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Stay safe bro
> 
> 
> -Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont think anyonw will get hurt. the houses round here probably wont get affected by anything. as long as there isnt a hurricane.

but i now cant sleep...it sounds too loud...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Oct 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just stepped outside...yeah...uhm...these winds are strong...i guess this is probably one of the few weather problems Britain ever gets...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



We also have strong wind over here. Mostly 120km/h.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Getting some crap on my sms Box.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 28, 2013)

You'd better claim that money.

I'm looking at the scariest math equations that I have thus far encountered in life. Mon Dieu =p

Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 28, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Getting some crap on my sms Box.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




so you also get british spam...how comes im british and i dont get any of that???



MissionImprobable said:


> You'd better claim that money.
> 
> I'm looking at the scariest math equations that I have thus far encountered in life. Mon Dieu =p
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



give it here. B-level maths dude right here.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Oct 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so you also get british spam...how comes im british and i dont get any of that???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 28, 2013)

who wants a selfie of me when i went france?
...everyone else was doing it so i thought why the hell not!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LovetheROOT-S3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sitting at my mother's place in NC, ugh. Bored outta my mind surfing the forums... 

Sent From My Wicked Modified S3


----------



## Podastil (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm watching TV ! Not so exciting


----------



## Sir_Obvious (Oct 28, 2013)

Relaxing in bed, watching the Big Bang Theory. : )


----------



## domini99 (Oct 29, 2013)

Not understanding why some boys think its cool to have their pants hanging so low their underwear is visible.

Best of all: they're even smaller then me and i'm only 1.45/1.50m


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not understanding why some boys think its cool to have their pants hanging so low their underwear is visible.
> 
> Best of all: they're even smaller then me and i'm only 1.45/1.50m
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#SWAG


----------



## Schrubbi (Oct 29, 2013)

Sitting in image processing lecture downloading latest Rom updates 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 29, 2013)

@moaphilippines will buy a new smartphone. HTC running Windows 8 :banghead:


----------



## domini99 (Oct 29, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> @moaphilippines will buy a new smartphone. HTC running Windows 8 :banghead:

Click to collapse



Windows 8 or Windows phone 8?
Because a Windows 8 running phone would be pretty useless since the full windows desktop on a small phone screen is useless.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Flashing a new ROM

When I get sad I stop being sad and be Awesome instead


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 29, 2013)

playing far cry 3.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 29, 2013)

why is it when i post, XDA goes quiet. as if im that unknown traveler in a wild west town?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## projeto56 (Oct 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why is it when i post, XDA goes quiet. as if im that unknown traveler in a wild west town?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You may be possessed by dark spirits :0

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 29, 2013)

Going to sleep.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 29, 2013)

Watchin' tv, havin' a beer.. Usual shizzle..

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## TheF1rst (Oct 29, 2013)

I watching TV.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Schoolwork

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 29, 2013)

it seems my friends have only just realized what a 'skype' is...
...*sigh*...i see its become to mainstream...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> it seems my friends have only just realized what a 'skype' is...
> ...*sigh*...i see its become to mainstream...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hipsters make me sad.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 29, 2013)

you calling me sad now?!?!  

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 30, 2013)

going bed...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> going bed...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nighty night.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning.


----------



## ProtheusIRC (Oct 30, 2013)

Buzzing (Kratom is some powerful ****) and playing Assassin's Creed: Black Flag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Oct 30, 2013)

Replacing an iPhone 3GS battery...
It's been about an hour since I started... 
I replaced it successfully, all that's left is only one thing. 
Connector #1. I've spent the past 45 minutes trying to reconnect it...
I hope I never have to replace that battery ever again...


Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 30, 2013)

smoking a joint  and hearing levels by avicii


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 30, 2013)

Finding another rom to flash this night

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Oct 31, 2013)

Just looked at a cashier..fine as hell. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 31, 2013)

Exporing my 42 MP camera - Nokia Smartphone


----------



## skeevydude (Oct 31, 2013)

Kickin it in the hospital with mrsa.


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 31, 2013)

Im sleeping

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Oct 31, 2013)

Finding ways on how to install Google Play Services


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Being sick at home....
Bored as fack. 
Think im going to play some xbox.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2013)

Buying drinks for friend's bday party Friday 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 31, 2013)

ugh...i have no internet until monday...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ugh...i have no internet until monday...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Mine using 3g tethering because the telephone cable/line was stolen.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I just upgraded my xbox hard drive...
Or how you call it 







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I just upgraded my xbox hard drive...
> Or how you call it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SSD? Confused.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking at that xbox ssd... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> SSD? Confused.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol no. I don't think xbox supports SSD.
I found an old 500gb Western Digital laptop drive,
i hddhackr'ed it and plugged into my xbox.



krazy1101 said:


> Looking at that xbox ssd...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol its no ssd.


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 31, 2013)

Just realized thats not a sticker that white circle on xbox pic its hdd 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CannyDuck (Oct 31, 2013)

Waiting for Nexus 5


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 31, 2013)

I am self reflecting and sulking about my decision to write in here...


----------



## domini99 (Oct 31, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Just realized thats not a sticker that white circle on xbox pic its hdd
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol yup.
Works like a charm. I hacked it to a 320 xbox drive.
Alot better then my old 20gb one.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## moscat (Oct 31, 2013)

Bed. Dr house. Xda.
Good combination


----------



## jfriend33 (Nov 1, 2013)

Handed out 500 boxes of cracker Jacks in two hours. 

Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk


----------



## tshot (Nov 1, 2013)

Browsing Reddit, XDA, and YouTube. About to go play some video games!


----------



## Droid2drummer (Nov 1, 2013)

Downloading some kitkat

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------

But literally a "piece of that kitkat bar" lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm still sick at home 
Watching some movies in my xdvdplayer.







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## domini99 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol just found the meme part






Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 1, 2013)

At the train station, sending my grandma and my uncle.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 1, 2013)

ugh...my mobile data suks...good thing im swapping providers soon.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Groot (Nov 1, 2013)

finished a jar of nutella and just sitting here while others are waiting for their ordered nexus 5 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 1, 2013)

I am damn bored at outing with family. Damn I feel home is always better than any place.. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 1, 2013)

At friend's bday party. Sober. So far. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 1, 2013)

Playing with my new galaxy tab 3

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Nov 1, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Working out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What, your thumbs? 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 1, 2013)

Studying Electrical & Electronics Measurement. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Seraz007 (Nov 1, 2013)

Watching Prometheus


----------



## veeman (Nov 1, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I do 40+ minutes cardio on stationary bike, in addition to about 40 crunches, 10 push ups, and sometimes 200 rope jumps. I do it everyday. *****.

Click to collapse



Brethren, dost thou even hoist?


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 1, 2013)

going without internet until tuesday...i already passed my 3G data limit...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 2, 2013)

Watching: Live from the National Theatre: 50 Years on Stage, BBC2. 

Impressive cast list.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 2, 2013)

watching x factor...only 3 more days till we get internet back...

sig: gone (stoopid bootloops...)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 2, 2013)

Just got done editing 300+ ID3 tags. Great fun! /sarcasm

Also, made a supersmooth Sense rom for Desire X


----------



## warface123 (Nov 3, 2013)

@domini99 is gonna help me to install Mac OS X 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 3, 2013)

warface123 said:


> @domini99 is gonna help me to install Mac OS X
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



good for you...im just waitig for my new internet to turn on...

an engineer came a few days ago (activation date for new internet provider) and instead of activating the internet, he cut us off...and didnt activate it...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZipMaker (Nov 3, 2013)

drinking beer


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 3, 2013)

Enjoying my Galaxy Y running 4.4


----------



## srs1434 (Nov 3, 2013)

Waiting for kitkat port

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 3, 2013)

Enjoying my Galaxy Fit running Android 4.3.1.


----------



## sal1311 (Nov 3, 2013)

Watching bad boys 2 and looking at the specs of the xperia Z ultra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 3, 2013)

Waiting for my S4 mini to arrive and hoping it's not KNOXed

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeayyyy...... my football team is lost

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thalada (Nov 3, 2013)

Trying to get some sleep. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2013)

First world problems: can't watch streams with full speed because Battlefield 4 is downloading 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warface123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Making a intro.heres a sneak preview .
 My intro


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 3, 2013)

Searching for a good priced video card from above video

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xhoster (Nov 3, 2013)

GTA V nothing more to say 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JIP25 (Nov 4, 2013)

Making coffee. Hmmmm hmmmmm.


----------



## pcspecialistpdx (Nov 4, 2013)

typing


----------



## domini99 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sitting on the floor in school's lunch hall because i cant stand for a long time yet...
Accident at sporting, partially destroyed back muscles..


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Puffst3r (Nov 4, 2013)

Testing a new ROM I just flashed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MartinMGS (Nov 4, 2013)

studyin' hard


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2013)

Playing online snooker in class with friend... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Enjoying my Galaxy Y running 4.4

Click to collapse



Build.prop n00b xD

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> First world problems: can't watch streams with full speed because Battlefield 4 is downloading
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Haha I know that feel. Running torrents destroys my bandwidth , so I can Only get 1 mbps down 


domini99 said:


> Sitting on the floor in school's lunch hall because i cant stand for a long time yet...
> Accident at sporting, partially destroyed back muscles..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



$hit man...


ArmorD said:


> Playing online snooker in class with friend...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse





> Sent from Guy's tablet
> Galaxy Note 10.1 Stock (GT N8010)


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sitting on the floor in school's lunch hall because i cant stand for a long time yet...
> Accident at sporting, partially destroyed back muscles..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Terrible  Hope you get better...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry bout your internets guys, I'm currently redownloading bf4 (new ssd). If I could share my Internet I would, it's more than enough for anything. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Sorry bout your internets guys, I'm currently redownloading bf4 (new ssd). If I could share my Internet I would, it's more than enough for anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LTE or H+ ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 4, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Sorry bout your internets guys, I'm currently redownloading bf4 (new ssd). If I could share my Internet I would, it's more than enough for anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't you think your posting old Ss. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> LTE or H+ ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wifi, it's on my PC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




Razor! said:


> Don't you think your posting old Ss.
> 
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Ehh it's from October. I still live in the same place. It doesn't change. I'd show an updated one but I'm at work for the next 10 hours. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 4, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Wifi, it's on my PC
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to , get free then post .


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Will do sir. Probably won't be till 6 or 7pm EST. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dunno why, i didn't hacking/bugging but i still get free 3g until today only with paying for one day.

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 4, 2013)

...i had tests today...no one told me...
Im screwed! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Nov 4, 2013)

Watching Bigg Boss..??


Sent from my RM-914_im_india_269 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 4, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Will do sir. Probably won't be till 6 or 7pm EST.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## neo.ank (Nov 4, 2013)

Listening to Breathless by Donnie Sands.

DROID RAZR with Tapatalk 4


----------



## prashant_ch (Nov 4, 2013)

installing pa 4.3 new build by kayant on my defy plus


----------



## ROFLkopter (Nov 4, 2013)

Waiting for midnight so I can play CoD: Ghosts! Only 2 hours 35 minutes to go...

Sent from my KitKat powered Nexus 4!


----------



## Villacanale (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm flashing new miui rom on my samsung gs3 :good:


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 5, 2013)

doing late night homework...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 5, 2013)

Doing a late night exercise routine that involves weight lifting and cardiovascular at the same time.  All with three hooks and a 100lb exercising ruber band. 

It is not a "Smart Phone" It is a phone that is capable of being used by smart people. Also a phone capable of beig used by dumb people.  So, as it has alwys been. It is just a phone.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was just thinking...
I can hack any Mac OS X running computer...
What if i find a school macbook with very little damage, pull all the stickers off, hack it, change the password, remove operator account, make own account, erase all and everything that proves that it is a school macbook, install some apps, change wallpaper and disable all security on it, then download the os x lion DMG and reinstall the macbook with my password and settings, and then say its my macbook and say i can proof it because i know all the passwords, and because its running os x 10.7, while every other macbook is running os x 10.5......

That will be a good payback because the school toke away MY PERSONAL laptop and deinstalled personal apps and put a security program on it, and changed MY admin password 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## coolos (Nov 5, 2013)

I creating post in offtopic section because I need 10 posts to create thread in development section - I am about 6 years on XDA .


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 5, 2013)

To the person above me: 
DO NOT POST IN OFF TOPIC TO GET 10 POSTS!
Help out in your device's Q&A section. 

> Sent from Guy's tablet
> Galaxy Note 10.1 Stock (GT N8010)


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 5, 2013)

Planning to buy a Nexus 4 :beer:


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 5, 2013)

crimson12 said:


> Will do sir. Probably won't be till 6 or 7pm EST.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am waiting brother.. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 5, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Planning to buy a Nexus 4 :beer:

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus for me 

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## Vaka2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Work at home.


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I was just thinking...
> I can hack any Mac OS X running computer...
> What if i find a school macbook with very little damage, pull all the stickers off, hack it, change the password, remove operator account, make own account, erase all and everything that proves that it is a school macbook, install some apps, change wallpaper and disable all security on it, then download the os x lion DMG and reinstall the macbook with my password and settings, and then say its my macbook and say i can proof it because i know all the passwords, and because its running os x 10.7, while every other macbook is running os x 10.5......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First. Don't steal anything.  That is morally wrong. 
Second. Where the heck do you live that gives a school that amount of authority? If the computer is truly your computer.  Meaning, it was not provided to you by the school. One that you or another person that is close to you purchased with their money. Then the only thing that they may be able to do is not allow you to take it to school with you. 
Third. If this is your personal computer. I suggest you format the hard drive and re install the OS that was on it and start from scratch. Because again if this is your personal computer that you provided and they took liberties that were not their's to take when un installing things and setting passwords. Then I would not put it past any one in those positions to possibly add key loggers and the like. 
Does it sound like it could be absurd? Close. But not any different from other government agencies abuses to the public.  Unless of course this is a private school. Which they still have zero right to tamper with a person's personal items in the way that you had explained. 
 Last.  Remember there are always two sides to a story.  So in saying you have to ask your self. Did my actions truly warant them to take my pc?  Perhaps they did. 
 And I guess it was not last. This one is last. And I can not stress this enough. Do not steal a single thing from them. Or any one ever. Two wrongs just start wars. Plus, if you are I  the United States. It is a federal crime to steal something that is worth over a certain amount. And being this is most likely a public school.  That might not go over to well for you. Especially since they already deemed it necessary to confiscate your pc. They are big like government's, not so nice when push comes to shove like government's and are backed by government's. They are doing a very poor job with the majority of you kids already.  So, you be the biger person. Learn what you need to while you are there. Don't start any trouble and move on and do something cool that makes you happy when you are out of that clone making plant. 



Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> First. Don't steal anything.  That is morally wrong.
> Second. Where the heck do you live that gives a school that amount of authority? If the computer is truly your computer.  Meaning, it was not provided to you by the school. One that you or another person that is close to you purchased with their money. Then the only thing that they may be able to do is not allow you to take it to school with you.
> Third. If this is your personal computer. I suggest you format the hard drive and re install the OS that was on it and start from scratch. Because again if this is your personal computer that you provided and they took liberties that were not their's to take when un installing things and setting passwords. Then I would not put it past any one in those positions to possibly add key loggers and the like.
> Does it sound like it could be absurd? Close. But not any different from other government agencies abuses to the public.  Unless of course this is a private school. Which they still have zero right to tamper with a person's personal items in the way that you had explained.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol i'm not stealing it. Just making the school unable to decide about their computer, just like they did with my computer.
I already reinstalled my laptop.
The school's task to reinstall their laptop 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol i'm not stealing it. Just making the school unable to decide about their computer, just like they did with my computer.
> I already reinstalled my laptop.
> The school's task to reinstall their laptop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so basically you want to play some sort of joke on them. That might not be so harmful.  Just remember be wise in your decisions. Think of what the worst possible outcome could be for yoh or another person. Not just the school. Though it might be funny. Any way, good luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I545

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Sorry about possibly sounding like a party pooper. I am just giving advice based on my past pursuits of being a sort of trouble maker. 

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 5, 2013)

Ignoring last 5 thread pages

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm being depressed and playing Kingdom Hearts...
I put the wrong address for a ballistic case and a screen protector and now it's being returned to sender.
I don't think my otterbox can last much longer.

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 5, 2013)

aaand i still dont have internet...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## s18067 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm... watching Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jaytronics said:


> Ok, so basically you want to play some sort of joke on them. That might not be so harmful.  Just remember be wise in your decisions. Think of what the worst possible outcome could be for yoh or another person. Not just the school. Though it might be funny. Any way, good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hacked 1 macbook and put it somewhere in the drawer with about 200 macbook..... Let the problem sort itself out 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## derders (Nov 5, 2013)

eating chocolat - watching poker - and waiting again 5 minutes to get my first 10 posts done


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 5, 2013)

tired...the fact that i have options evening soon is kinda scaring me...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> tired...the fact that i have options evening soon is kinda scaring me...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



For GCSE? Relax, choose what interests you and you feel you'll like to follow a career in?


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 6, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> For GCSE? Relax, choose what interests you and you feel you'll like to follow a career in?
> 
> 
> -Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



is that a question?
i actually cant tell.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 6, 2013)

Reading bull****.
Gues what, apple has released a new ipad!
It..... Is........ FRICKN 100mhz FASTER THEN THE PREVIOUS ONE!!!!!!!!!
the previous one was 1.3ghz :sly:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 6, 2013)

Watching Thor


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Reading bull****.
> Gues what, apple has released a new ipad!
> It..... Is........ FRICKN 100mhz FASTER THEN THE PREVIOUS ONE!!!!!!!!!
> the previous one was 1.3ghz :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse


 Seriously?
Yeayyy! My home network/internet is back after the ISP contractor maintainer changed the cable to fiber optic (although slower than my phone's 3g at home. I subscribed to 512kbps plan) and after some tweaks in the modem, I can play MMO's with lower ping.

Sent from the fastest ever SGP phone among other's SGP.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 6, 2013)

i cant even go on the internet...ive just been using 3g for the passed week...ive been forced to watch jeremy kyle everyday...its that bad...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rolling a shaggie  .


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm getting synthesis items in Kingdom Hearts Final Mix...
At this point, other than the final boss, this is all that's left...

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 6, 2013)

Kicking some ass on GTA V


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 6, 2013)

Enjoying kitkat

Sent From The Third Nexus Running The Forbidden Update


----------



## PuffMaN (Nov 6, 2013)

Reporting a 10 post spammer ^

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## domini99 (Nov 6, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> Kicking some ass on GTA V

Click to collapse



Lol i was just hitting some cars with a golf stick 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## jayk32 (Nov 6, 2013)

Trying to unbrick my phone. :crying: but Odin is not playing nice!! 

Edit :- it PASSED!! Yes,yes I've got my phone back, sooooo happy!!!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 6, 2013)

Watching Hentai :good: :laugh:


----------



## StephClex (Nov 6, 2013)

Getting my Post Count up and flashing new ROM's


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 6, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Watching Hentai :good: :laugh:

Click to collapse



Dude... Its a family forum, show some courtesy please?


StephClex said:


> Getting my Post Count up and flashing new ROM's

Click to collapse



Reported. DO. NOT. POST. IN. OT. TO. GET 10 POSTS. Clear?


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 6, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Dude... Its a family forum, show some courtesy please?
> 
> 
> Reported. DO. NOT. POST. IN. OT. TO. GET 10 POSTS. Clear?
> ...

Click to collapse



Excuse me sir, But there is nothing wrong with my post. If you feel I violated the rules of this fourrm then by all means press the report button below.  Thank you.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 6, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Excuse me sir, But there is nothing wrong with my post. If you feel I violated the rules of this fourrm then by all means press the report button below.  Thank you.

Click to collapse



its not that you violated any rules. (i think)
its just that your talking about watching that stuff.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## atomomega (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm on the subway back home!

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## crimson12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I am waiting brother..
> 
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Got the nexus 5 and everything on my mind that I said I was gonna do was kinda shoved out. Anyways, here's a current one. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 7, 2013)

Finished KH: Final Mix on Proud Mode, as well as KH: 368/2... Just about to start KH: ReCOM and play it while I flash the new Carbon nightly for my phone... 

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Chatting with a Scammer. 


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## gonzoop (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying to flash Pure X on my Xperia V


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 7, 2013)

gonzoop said:


> Trying to flash Pure X on my Xperia V

Click to collapse



And getting your 10 posts in OT section?
It is against rules. Reporting
Edit: Reported

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzoop (Nov 7, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> And getting your 10 posts in OT section?
> It is against rules. Reporting
> Edit: Reported
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, i just wanted to report a bug which i found in the ROM


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 7, 2013)

This an that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l95kS52fnc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZGdC038UTU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 7, 2013)

gonzoop said:


> Thanks for that, i just wanted to report a bug which i found in the ROM

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA!
Finish your 10post count first by helping people in q and a or general section of your device's respective forum and then post in OT section or else its considered spamming for 10 post count. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 7, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Excuse me sir, But there is nothing wrong with my post. If you feel I violated the rules of this fourrm then by all means press the report button below.  Thank you.

Click to collapse




gmaster1 said:


> its not that you violated any rules. (i think)
> its just that your talking about watching that stuff.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What Gmaster said. lt's not a violation, but it is a little sketchy.

> Sent from Guy's tablet
> Galaxy Note 10.1 Stock (GT N8010)


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 7, 2013)

Buying Nexus 5


----------



## Seraz007 (Nov 7, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Buying Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Why the sad face?


----------



## cowsquad (Nov 7, 2013)

Working my ass off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 7, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> is that a question?
> i actually cant tell.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Rhetorical. Sorry, should've explained


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 7, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Rhetorical. Sorry, should've explained
> 
> 
> -Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



oooh...i see now...kinda...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## kepaware (Nov 7, 2013)

Drinking beer

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 7, 2013)

Flashed stock ROM via Odin because my Galaxy Pocket have the WiFi issue (disconnects amd reconnects every 3-5 minutes).

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 7, 2013)

Stopped by my buddies house to have a cupnof coffee and then go to work. Then if I am lucky I will go home and try some mods on my car that will greatly increase my bad gas mileage. Love the car. But the thing consumes fuel like an alcoholic drinks beer. 

Sent from my SCH-I545

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Jaytronics said:


> Stopped by my buddies house to have a cup of coffee and then go to work. Then if I am lucky I will go home and try some mods on my car that will greatly increase my bad gas mileage. Love the car. But the thing consumes fuel like an alcoholic drinks beer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 7, 2013)

Flashing KitKat bootanimation. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 7, 2013)

Getting to sleep earlier for once. (6:48 PM as opposed to 3:48 AM...)

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

I will go to the my cousin's home far away from my home 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Downloading 2 guns. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## researchmonday (Nov 8, 2013)

browsing the xda forum!


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 8, 2013)

Drinking morning coffee before going to school to play some online poker. Sigh.

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 8, 2013)

researchmonday said:


> browsing the xda forum!

Click to collapse





kepaware said:


> Drinking beer
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Both of you have been reported. 




ArmorD said:


> Drinking morning coffee before going to school to play some online poker. Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



They let you play online poker?! 


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Just roaming around. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## domini99 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sitting in maths class.
Good guy teacher gave us 2 minutes break.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Gonna play GTA V at my cousin's house 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynroid (Nov 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> SGW user and he is from Malaysia
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wakakaka......


----------



## olokos (Nov 8, 2013)

Doing not pleasant smell in the toilet  

Wysyłane z mojego Xperia Play za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## hopkinsj (Nov 8, 2013)

working.....its Friday so not much work is getting done

Oh and posting here


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 8, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Both of you have been reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No they think I'm taking notes lol

Going to see a couple of friends and play NHL 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Dika2110 (Nov 8, 2013)

Reading a book on my Note 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

It's my cat's birthday!
(Well, approximate birthday. He was a stray.)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## iLogic86 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm working hard ( as you can all see)


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

Having my hand on swype. It's awesome


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## ericfuen (Nov 8, 2013)

Lurking around in XDA Forum.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

ericfuen said:


> Lurking around in XDA Forum.

Click to collapse



Someone report him. I'm traveling and didn't carry my laptop.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Someone report him. I'm traveling and didn't carry my laptop.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What the heck man? He didn't do anything!

-_-

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What the heck man? He didn't do anything!
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Newbie. You know, ah? (Not you)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Newbie. You know, ah? (Not you)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just because he's a newbie?
Wow.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just because he's a newbie?
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see three average posts.

Your point?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I see three average posts.
> 
> Your point?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Off-topic posts for gaining first 10 posts. Actually I'm confused with the rules for newbies.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Off-topic posts for gaining first 10 posts. Actually I'm confused with the rules for newbies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you freaking serious? That rule was removed months ago!

Edit: Well, what I mean is that it's not against the rules to post in OT without ten posts. If he says that his purpose of posting in OT is to get ten posts, then it's against the rules.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Are you freaking serious? That rule was removed months ago!
> 
> Edit: Well, what I mean is that it's not against the rules to post in OT without ten posts. If he says that his purpose of posting in OT is to get ten posts, then it's against the rules.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooo.... thanks very much 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Ooo.... thanks very much
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Uhm...you're welcome? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## yeyeman9 (Nov 9, 2013)

Apart from browsing the forums?! Finalizing the ideas for my next project...I find those to be the most exciting times in a project! I love it!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uhm...you're welcome?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm not mad to anyone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 9, 2013)

Just woke up. Going to have a walk.

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 9, 2013)

Doing a drop test to my S4 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 9, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Doing a drop test to my S4
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's that? 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## mgenova (Nov 9, 2013)

So um yeah I might have my nexus 5 shipment in next week before GTA 5 installs! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mgenova (Nov 9, 2013)

Just kidding I already have my N5 but jeezus this takes forever!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 9, 2013)

So yeah, I am stuck on the side of the road. Tire went flat and it is frigid cold out side. I have been up since early yesterday morning and I forgot to take my jacket. Not that I ever wear one any way. 

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's that?
> 
> *THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed

Click to collapse



where you drop it on the side/corner of the device, the front/screen side down, and back. and see if it survives.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -ST1L- (Nov 9, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Doing a drop test to my S4
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Video plz ))

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

Right now i write this post and listening Rebellion \m/


----------



## DonDizzurp (Nov 9, 2013)

stuff
and some other stuff


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

DonDizzurp said:


> stuff
> and some other stuff

Click to collapse



Homer Simpson avatar?
Classy.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Lol, I'm at a restaurant, and they just called out:
"Order 66 is now ready."
Lulz!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## JG (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I figured I would come over here and make this the place where my 1200 post will be posted at!:laugh:


----------



## Nezys (Nov 9, 2013)

Killin' some f***in' khaijit on Skyrim!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noobchef (Nov 9, 2013)

Just waiting for the bus, heading into town to go to work.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kokian (Nov 10, 2013)

drinking water


----------



## adamlee011 (Nov 10, 2013)

Checking my stats and realizing I talk a lot. At last I've been thanked for it a fair amount. Maybe it's not all mindless chatter.

Sent from my Sprint ViperOne this time. Most amazing ROM ever developed. PERIOD!


----------



## DonDizzurp (Nov 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Homer Simpson avatar?
> Classy.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> ...

Click to collapse



classic


----------



## amixt (Nov 10, 2013)

Waiting for lunch. Wife preparing delicious Daal Baati and Churma. (Indian food)

Sent from my Evo V 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 10, 2013)

amixt said:


> Waiting for lunch. Wife preparing delicious Daal Baati and Churma. (Indian food)
> 
> Sent from my Evo V 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Daal baati ahh.. Yey its delicious yet too fatty food lots of ghee

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Powerhouse (Nov 10, 2013)

amixt said:


> Waiting for lunch. Wife preparing delicious Daal Baati and Churma. (Indian food)
> 
> Sent from my Evo V 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I got no wife ...preparing maggi by myself :silly:


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Watching bhool bhulaiyaa.. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 10, 2013)

just woke up. and im as awake as anything!...i wanna go back to bed...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## reesemitchell (Nov 10, 2013)

*looking up infomation*

looking up stuff on the xda seeing all the news and updates. also on facebook and google plus


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn, screwed up my cousin tablet.. damn chinese tablet.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 10, 2013)

Why people even experiment on Chinese devices?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I was just thinking...
> I can hack any Mac OS X running computer...
> What if i find a school macbook with very little damage, pull all the stickers off, hack it, change the password, remove operator account, make own account, erase all and everything that proves that it is a school macbook, install some apps, change wallpaper and disable all security on it, then download the os x lion DMG and reinstall the macbook with my password and settings, and then say its my macbook and say i can proof it because i know all the passwords, and because its running os x 10.7, while every other macbook is running os x 10.5......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go ahead

Note: I do not take responsibility for the consequences 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AxxO89 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm writing my MSc thesis!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Go ahead
> 
> Note: I do not take responsibility for the consequences
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol it already happened.
I put the hacked macbook in the drawer with 200 macbooks. The problem figured itself out.
Pupil took hacked macbook, couldnt login because i changed password and removed guest account, macbook delivered to IT, i named the account "Macbook" and a difficult password.

IT erased the whole macbook and completely reinstalled OS X including listening software that logs our private passwords 'n sh*t.

I caused them some trouble, *objective complete*


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Watching Himmatwala. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## juanhbk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

*27 8465842*

Trying to flash KitKat on a rogers S3


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 10, 2013)

Chatting with my friends and posting. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 10, 2013)

dau999 said:


> Waiting for insertcoin-update for Desire X... try reaching 10 posts

Click to collapse



...............

Just woke up from bed. Now it is 6.58 am here, and I'm writing my #1700 post.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 11, 2013)

Getting ready for Viva.. Prepared nothing...

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbh4r4l (Nov 11, 2013)

Watching football

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 11, 2013)

And everyone starts acting like a news reporter

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 11, 2013)

Downloading The Prestige. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## camodr25 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Derp*

Umm... looking out the window?


----------



## revanthina (Nov 11, 2013)

Fishing for my wife 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 11, 2013)

Going to play Counter strike 1.6

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## southphillysean (Nov 11, 2013)

Laying in bed with........2 girls. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------

Finished procreation with two girls. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 11, 2013)

southphillysean said:


> Laying in bed with........2 girls.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are with two girls in bed and still posting on xda. Are you kidding us. :what: 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 11, 2013)

Licking my S4 zoom 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## ~gxc.chaotic (Nov 11, 2013)

Typing this reply :eek:


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 11, 2013)

Studying Engineering mathematics. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## domini99 (Nov 11, 2013)

Reading email











Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Reading email
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still have that crappy iPhone?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 11, 2013)

had another crap day at school...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You still have that crappy iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah, new phone will be delivered between 18 and 28 december 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 11, 2013)

Trying to find a way to sleep..... i cannot sleep 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, new phone will be delivered between 18 and 28 december
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Poor guy

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 11, 2013)

Waiting for new episode of How I Met Your Mother to  get uploaded on a streaming site so I can download it

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Waiting for new episode of How I Met Your Mother to  get uploaded on a streaming site so I can download it
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Wow, you really love that show...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wow, you really love that show...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I love it sooo much. I mean season 9 may not be that funny as other seasons but I want to still watch it. Its been years since I have been watching the show but it never gets old

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2013)

southphillysean said:


> Laying in bed with........2 girls.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much did they cost you? 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 11, 2013)

migge79 said:


> sitin here and writing nonsense :angel:

Click to collapse



Reported.


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 12, 2013)

he...hehe...im getting a detention tomorrow FOR NO F'IN REASON...
dont you just love technology? always screwing you over?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 12, 2013)

Reading some funny and interesting user feedback about Samsung Push service and Adobe air at Google Play.


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb5VtLL-JqU


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 12, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb5VtLL-JqU

Click to collapse



I had many lulz

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just finished watching episode 9 of How I Met Your Mother!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sitting in sport lessons doing nothing because i can't sport, severed back muscles 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 12, 2013)

Standing at the bus stop. :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slater_g (Nov 12, 2013)

*aessto Library*

Browsing XDA


----------



## jegata (Nov 12, 2013)

looking for answer


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 12, 2013)

Searching imdb for some good movie.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezam (Nov 12, 2013)

having a cadbury diary milk choclate coupled with browsing xda

Sent from my Nexus⁴ running franco kernel


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone up for some GTA Online on 360?


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 12, 2013)

Chatting with my friends.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abeyance8o4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Waiting for 5 o'clock so I can get outta here!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just suffered from stomach ache from 2 am-4am 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 13, 2013)

Downloading elysium. Want to see what all the hate is about. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 13, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sitting in sport lessons doing nothing because i can't sport, severed back muscles
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hope you will get better!


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 13, 2013)

Preparing for our flight tomorrow in Hawaii  

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 13, 2013)

Going to get my OUYA and going to a chicks house after that... At a boring class for now... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 13, 2013)

Eating Kitkat while emulating kitkat on my pc

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 13, 2013)

Studying EEC. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Going to get my OUYA and going to a chicks house after that... At a boring class for now...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Obviously rooting it now. Well, actually downloading SDK to my netbook...


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2013)

thinking deep thoughts about what im doing with my life...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, i'm finding somethings here


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Downloading The Prestige again as i got Brip

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 14, 2013)

Clash of clanning



Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 14, 2013)

Playing Skyrim Elder Scrolls V

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Watching this thread. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 14, 2013)

Downloading dota 2.. Out of 4.1 gb just 400 mb left bt its stuck at 0 bytes/s. My ****ing stupid net

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scaribay (Nov 14, 2013)

sitting in human relations class listening to a lecture on assertiveness *snore*


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Downloading dota 2.. Out of 4.1 gb just 400 mb left bt its stuck at 0 bytes/s. My ****ing stupid net
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which ISP?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Walking out of Best Buy

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## ~gxc.chaotic (Nov 14, 2013)

Typing this message.


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Which ISP?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



MTNL. It exist just for maharashtra

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> MTNL. It exist just for maharashtra
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's the plan?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Playing prototype 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## h104 (Nov 14, 2013)

reading xda, listening to music, procrastinating schoolwork


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

My new Atrix HD came with ICS, just upgraded it to Jelly Bean.

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## nexuus (Nov 14, 2013)

Threads like these exist??? lol im browsing xda, came across this


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

nexuus said:


> Threads like these exist??? lol im browsing xda, came across this

Click to collapse



Welcome to off topic

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## jony121 (Nov 14, 2013)

Have a look. 

http://i.imgur.com/eH1T3rP.png


----------



## nexuus (Nov 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Welcome to off topic
> 
> Sent from my second Atrix HD

Click to collapse



XDA was all serious with development and such and then i find this  interesting...


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Just finished rooting and unlocking the bootloader on my new Atrix HD. I'm fixing to install CWM and flash a ROM in a minute.

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

jony121 said:


> Have a look.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eH1T3rP.png

Click to collapse



Is this tablet?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Is this tablet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*facepalm*
It's pretty obviously a PC running Linux.

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> It's pretty obviously a PC running Linux.
> 
> Sent from my second Atrix HD

Click to collapse



Lol. I had never seen linux

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jony121 (Nov 14, 2013)

Well it's a netbook, which is the closest middle ground between a tablet and a PC. And yes, I am running Debian.

Enjoy:
http://i.imgur.com/X5TqbPK.png


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 15, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's the plan?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



650 INR:- 2mbps uptill 18gb and 512kbps thereafter. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 15, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> 650 INR:- 2mbps uptill 18gb and 512kbps thereafter.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow.. nice plan. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 15, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Wow.. nice plan. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sarcasm ahh?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't think so

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 15, 2013)

jony121 said:


> Well it's a netbook, which is the closest middle ground between a tablet and a PC. And yes, I am running Debian.
> 
> Enjoy:
> http://i.imgur.com/X5TqbPK.png

Click to collapse



Nice picture! I have Debian too.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

to all those people who just laughed when i was in pain today, f*ck you all...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Shopping...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## cgrass79 (Nov 15, 2013)

Enjoying my day off (also pay day), just finished season 2 of chuck on netflix then....errands

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 15, 2013)

I am removing the transmission from my 08 Accord. Have to replace the clutch plates. Then modifying the clutch slave cylinder so that my clutch does not burn out prematurely.  

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## 133forgotten (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm replying to a thread.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

133forgotten said:


> I'm replying to a thread.

Click to collapse



Very original 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

in alot of pain here...

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 15, 2013)

Smoking one in my friends boat and gonna have a couple of drinks at their house later 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> in alot of pain here...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What happened?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

failed trampoline stunt gone wrong. mangaged to strain and click my back muscles and neck.

tried to practice do warm ups, then go into summersalts but as i was doing a front drop, i was kinda in the wrong position because i left it too late before i get into position for it. then because of that, i managed to bend my legs so much that they almost touched my back and it felt un natural to do so. then, i bounced. as i was in a bad poition and my feet landed first even though they wernt even ment to touch the tramp, i flipped fowards with my head forced onto the trampoline by the gravity and flip, cracking my neck. and after i did that, i landed on the floor...face first...and it was a very high and bouncy trampoline i was on (because im one of the more trained on it)

so...yeah...i dont think ill be doing P.E. next week if it happens again...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> failed trampoline stunt gone wrong. mangaged to strain and click my back muscles and neck.
> 
> tried to practice do warm ups, then go into summersalts but as i was doing a front drop, i was kinda in the wrong position because i left it too late before i get into position for it. then because of that, i managed to bend my legs so much that they almost touched my back and it felt un natural to do so. then, i bounced. as i was in a bad poition and my feet landed first even though they wernt even ment to touch the tramp, i flipped fowards with my head forced onto the trampoline by the gravity and flip, cracking my neck. and after i did that, i landed on the floor...face first...and it was a very high and bouncy trampoline i was on (because im one of the more trained on it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor potayto. Hope you feel better. That sounds really painful.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> failed trampoline stunt gone wrong. mangaged to strain and click my back muscles and neck.
> 
> tried to practice do warm ups, then go into summersalts but as i was doing a front drop, i was kinda in the wrong position because i left it too late before i get into position for it. then because of that, i managed to bend my legs so much that they almost touched my back and it felt un natural to do so. then, i bounced. as i was in a bad poition and my feet landed first even though they wernt even ment to touch the tramp, i flipped fowards with my head forced onto the trampoline by the gravity and flip, cracking my neck. and after i did that, i landed on the floor...face first...and it was a very high and bouncy trampoline i was on (because im one of the more trained on it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well we're in kinda the same boat. I had an accident at dancing not so long ago, while performing a rotating stunt jump i missed my spot and fell down 2 meters on my back/neck.

2 of my back muscles are ripped and all other are stretched and severed. I cant really do anything more then sitting in a chair or lying on bed.

In the meanwhile i'm able to cycle again. But only under a sh*tload of painkillers 

The worst of all: i might be missing my dancing show over 2 months, because i cannot train anymore for 1 to 3 months    


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Hope you feel better too

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hope you feel better too
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ah well i'll survive 
Thx 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ah well i'll survive
> Thx
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wanna play some Minecraft PE?

I'll give you a server IP to join 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well we're in kinda the same boat. I had an accident at dancing not so long ago, while performing a rotating stunt jump i missed my spot and fell down 2 meters on my back/neck.
> 
> 2 of my back muscles are ripped and all other are stretched and severed. I cant really do anything more then sitting in a chair or lying on bed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











gmaster1 said:


> failed trampoline stunt gone wrong. mangaged to strain and click my back muscles and neck.
> 
> tried to practice do warm ups, then go into summersalts but as i was doing a front drop, i was kinda in the wrong position because i left it too late before i get into position for it. then because of that, i managed to bend my legs so much that they almost touched my back and it felt un natural to do so. then, i bounced. as i was in a bad poition and my feet landed first even though they wernt even ment to touch the tramp, i flipped fowards with my head forced onto the trampoline by the gravity and flip, cracking my neck. and after i did that, i landed on the floor...face first...and it was a very high and bouncy trampoline i was on (because im one of the more trained on it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well we're in kinda the same boat. I had an accident at dancing not so long ago, while performing a rotating stunt jump i missed my spot and fell down 2 meters on my back/neck.
> 
> 2 of my back muscles are ripped and all other are stretched and severed. I cant really do anything more then sitting in a chair or lying on bed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so basicly, you just fell on the ground at normal height? im confused. but i guess ripping back muscles is painful...i feel sorry for you.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Insensitive bamboo is insensitive :sly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Poor potayto. Hope you feel better. That sounds really painful.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



oh believe me. it is. im now too scared to do a summersalt.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> so basicly, you just fell on the ground at normal height? im confused. but i guess ripping back muscles is painful...i feel sorry for you.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



If you call 2 meters (= like 6.5 feet) from a obstacle normal height.... Well it hurts 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> oh believe me. it is. im now too scared to do a summersalt.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Try some winter salt instead. It's not the right season for summer salt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 15, 2013)

If people are so noob in stunts amd dancing why do it then? Anyways hope u guys feel better @gmaster1 @domini99

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> If you call 2 meters (= like 6.5 feet) from a obstacle normal height.... Well it hurts
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



were you on a stage or something?
but anyway. i was probably on a trapoline that goes up a few meters. jumped about 5 more then dropped and flopped. surely mine should of been alot more painful.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




Ironman38102 said:


> If people are so noob in stunts amd dancing why do it then? Anyways hope u guys feel better @gmaster1 @domini99
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



oh believe me. i can do every trampoline stunt and routine there is...i just kinda flopped today...although i guess i could practice a backwards summersalt a bit more...BUT IM NOT NOOB.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Try some winter salt instead. It's not the right season for summer salt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i prefer an springsalt.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> were you on a stage or something?
> but anyway. i was probably on a trapoline that goes up a few meters. jumped about 5 more then dropped and flopped. surely mine should of been alot more painful.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol sorry on the noob part but stop throwing caps at me! 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wanna play some Minecraft PE?
> 
> I'll give you a server IP to join
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This must've been missed 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> were you on a stage or something?
> but anyway. i was probably on a trapoline that goes up a few meters. jumped about 5 more then dropped and flopped. surely mine should of been alot more painful.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it did! Get better soon! 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol sorry on the noob part but stop throwing caps at me!
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



*throws random capital letters* TAKE THIS A! AND THAT Q! AND THIS U...the u's too heavy to throw...TAKE THIS P!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> If people are so noob in stunts amd dancing why do it then? Anyways hope u guys feel better @gmaster1 @domini99
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Look, if you're dancing over obstacles and high stages, you just risk yourself.

I am not n00b. But i just missed my spot, slipped and fell 2 meters down on my back/neck.

That just happens. Its the kind of sport you do.
The same with gmaster1
He likes to do epic stunt jumps, but you're just risking yourself.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## albert_htc (Nov 15, 2013)

Trying to decide if I want a nexus 5!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Look, if you're dancing over obstacles and high stages, you just risk yourself.
> 
> I am not n00b. But i just missed my spot, slipped and fell 2 meters down on my back/neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why risk yourself in first place for such a stupid stunt or dance? 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

albert_htc said:


> Trying to decide if I want a nexus 5!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh you sure do!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Look, if you're dancing over obstacles and high stages, you just risk yourself.
> 
> I am not n00b. But i just missed my spot, slipped and fell 2 meters down on my back/neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but dancing aint as risky.
if id of missed the trampoline then i would probably be in hospital right now as i did jump and fail from a high height. and im talking 2 meters for the trampoline itself and 6-8 meters for the actual jump that i failed.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## albert_htc (Nov 15, 2013)

I do... I think !

No I do...  Ahhhh.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

and if you wernt on a stage, you would probably be fine. just a small fall.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> but dancing aint as risky.
> if id of missed the trampoline then i would probably be in hospital right now as i did jump and fail from a high height. and im talking 2 meters for the trampoline itself and 6-8 meters for the actual jump that i failed.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Thats right, ofcourse trampoline jumping is more risky.

But the kind of dancing i do can be risky too.
Just fail some particular moves and you can break your neck.

I admit, i cant trampoline jump that good 
Just the basic fun, going up and down  :sly:


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

albert_htc said:


> I do... I think !
> 
> No I do...  Ahhhh.

Click to collapse



Do it

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and if you wernt on a stage, you would probably be fine. just a small fall.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Reminds me of a guy from politics in my home country fell from the stage while giving a speech he had pretty bad injuries. LOL XD

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## dawgdoc96 (Nov 15, 2013)

Eating Pringle's

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thats right, ofcourse trampoline jumping is more risky.
> 
> But the kind of dancing i do can be risky too.
> Just fail some particular moves and you can break your neck.
> ...

Click to collapse



ive been trampolining since i was 8. its just become simple once you do it for that long.
sure, i still like football and all that but no one likes teams now adays. once theres 2 people who want to pass it to eachother, you literally have to tackle your own team mate for the ball. so it can get a little p*ss taking witch is why i dont play that much.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and if you wernt on a stage, you would probably be fine. just a small fall.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It wasnt a stage.
Damn, i have no idea how you call those in english!
Its like a box, but only the frame of it.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

huh?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> huh?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Let me google it!
Give me a few minutes!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> Let me google it!
> Give me a few minutes!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like this:





but then larger, like twice its size.

Somebody had to lift me in the air, i had to land on it with my hands kinde like a handstand, but one of my hands slipped of it and i fell with my head on the "thing" and then i fell down on my neck and back.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Let me google it!
> Give me a few minutes!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh. that thing. i know that. use it all the time for gymnastics in pe. everyone falls off that and survives XD i cant help but laugh. as long as theyre ok though. but no one ever breaks muscles...i guess you were just unlucky.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> oh. that thing. i know that. use it all the time for gymnastics in pe. everyone falls off that and survives XD i cant help but laugh. as long as theyre ok though. but no one ever breaks muscles...i guess you were just unlucky.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Just made the wrong fall :/
but i just don't get why normal of those things are like 4 to 5 feet, and ours at dancing are like double of it.
Its just asking for trouble. Jump from one to another, well the first one went great, but the landing on the second one didn't go as smooth as expected.
Maybe not a good idea to become pilot


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 15, 2013)

watching children in need...i guess the person who asked what the fox says is from Britain...HELL YEAH! britian has something to be proud about!


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just founded something that will auto mention/tag anyone at Facebook to boost likes, and absolutely I hate it. :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 133forgotten (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Very original
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm just being honest...


----------



## domini99 (Nov 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Just founded something that will auto mention/tag anyone at Facebook to boost likes, and absolutely I hate it. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







That should fix it 



Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That should fix it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lawl xD
Or I simply need to defriend them 

BTW, can I add you in FB?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 16, 2013)

So school told me to get an imac....




Close enough 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So school told me to get an imac....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd tell them where to go, what right do they have to specify which computer you use 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## domini99 (Nov 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'd tell them where to go, what right do they have to specify which computer you use
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Yeah, i'm not going to buy a 3000 euros imac.
I'm not crazy


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, i'm not going to buy a 3000 euros imac.
> I'm not crazy
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If my son's school had done that, I'd have gone ballistic. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Noe83 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm on xda forum right now

Inviato dal mio LG-P350f con Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 16, 2013)

GODdamned.
We're out all day already, doing absolutely nothing. Then at the moment that we we're going home, my mom decided that we are going to grandma. Now what is going to happen: we're home at 7 o' clock, eat and then they want us to go to bed early because they want rest...
I HAVE BEEN DOING NOTHING ALL THE F*CKING DAY GODDAMNED


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 16, 2013)

Beer with ex. Oh god why... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 16, 2013)

In car. On mobile Internet right now.

Sent from my GT-S5670 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## the_nutria (Nov 16, 2013)

I am trying to post a very useful reply for the community, but I can't because I have less than 10 posts


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 16, 2013)

Watching F1 USA Qualiftications 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## lzzar (Nov 16, 2013)

There was a Samsung stand with the new Note 3 at the mall. I just went over there, turned on developer options and enabled lots of annoying **** like 'pointer location' and 'flash on screen on GPU rendering.
Now i am standing here and watching the poor guys trying to figure out what is wrong.
Hehe Iam a bad person i know...

Sent from my 3D phone.


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2013)

lzzar said:


> There was a Samsung stand with the new Note 3 at the mall. I just went over there, turned on developer options and enabled lots of annoying **** like 'pointer location' and 'flash on screen on GPU rendering.
> Now i am standing here and watching the poor guys trying to figure out what is wrong.
> Hehe Iam a bad person i know...
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



Lmao. I shall do this one day. Good idea. Does reboot defaults it? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

lzzar said:


> There was a Samsung stand with the new Note 3 at the mall. I just went over there, turned on developer options and enabled lots of annoying **** like 'pointer location' and 'flash on screen on GPU rendering.
> Now i am standing here and watching the poor guys trying to figure out what is wrong.
> Hehe Iam a bad person i know...
> 
> Sent from my 3D phone.

Click to collapse



Win

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Nov 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lmao. I shall do this one day. Good idea. Does reboot defaults it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think so

It's an option 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

Show surface updates burns my eyes

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2013)

getting complained at for fb spam...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 16, 2013)

studying

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kelticdave (Nov 17, 2013)

trying to get android1234567 sensation kitkat rom working but the phone continues to freeze on boot. So getting slightly annoyed lol as I want kitkat on my phone already.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 17, 2013)

Messing around with my #! desktop.


----------



## LouRock (Nov 17, 2013)

Thinking


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 17, 2013)

Studying Appied Chemistry 1 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luka_cro (Nov 17, 2013)

Stu(dying)


----------



## alicarbovader (Nov 17, 2013)

thinking how to do my accounts hw, or to do it at all...


----------



## warface123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Listening to Skrillex 


Skrillex - The Reason by Skrillex on SoundCloud - http://soundcloud.com/skrillex/skrillex-the-reason

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Silicon Knight (Nov 17, 2013)

Trying to figure out which mod to ask about a name change lol

and finishing up some post-production on my bands EP, listening to the final mixdown  before I begin mastering it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2013)

Watching some stupid simpsons episode on TV and still can't get up to make coffew

Sent from my panda


----------



## GeorgePr (Nov 17, 2013)

Sitting an exam on Programming! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 17, 2013)

Reviewing for my Geometry exam tomorrow 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 17, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Reviewing for my Geometry exam tomorrow
> 
> Dancer at T4DC

Click to collapse



Hehehe.... I'm just passed the exam at 8 Oct and now its holiday time.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luka_cro (Nov 17, 2013)

Sitting an toilet and reading xda forum


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 17, 2013)

in hospital...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> in hospital...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Gonna wait for someone to ask what happened instead of posting it at first?


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Gonna wait for someone to ask what happened instead of posting it at first?

Click to collapse



XD yeah...i just want to see if anyone cares 

but anyway. remember i failed a trampoline stunt not so long ago?
well basicly, i cracked some bones and they only fully broke today. dont ask me how but thats what the doctors told me. i broke bones in both legs, and my right arm and maybe a rib or 2 but the doctors arnt sure. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> XD yeah...i just want to see if anyone cares
> 
> but anyway. remember i failed a trampoline stunt not so long ago?
> well basicly, i cracked some bones and they only fully broke today. dont ask me how but thats what the doctors told me. i broke bones in both legs, and my right arm and maybe a rib or 2 but the doctors arnt sure.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hardcore  
Get well soon bro


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> XD yeah...i just want to see if anyone cares
> 
> but anyway. remember i failed a trampoline stunt not so long ago?
> well basicly, i cracked some bones and they only fully broke today. dont ask me how but thats what the doctors told me. i broke bones in both legs, and my right arm and maybe a rib or 2 but the doctors arnt sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor guy.

I hope you have a full recovery, get well soon.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Nov 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Poor guy.
> 
> I hope you have a full recovery, get well soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
Yeah, seriously ouch 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Must be sure this isn't a troll.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Must be sure this isn't a troll.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol yeah @gmaster1 pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol yeah @gmaster1 pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



kk...as long as you dont mind a giant crack in the photo.
my lens is kinda ded...and i cant even access my camera due to the rom im using...

FEEL FOR ME...(even though i might be faking it )

but seriously, i would if i could...but my camera wont even work and i cant show my face to you trolls!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

so i guess it didnt happen 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




hanisod said:


> +1
> Yeah, seriously ouch
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



just ouch? i cant even walk. its more then just an 'ouch'
but thanks anyway. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> kk...as long as you dont mind a giant crack in the photo.
> my lens is kinda ded...and i cant even access my camera due to the rom im using...
> 
> FEEL FOR ME...(even though i might be faking it )
> ...

Click to collapse



Get well soon brother. Too bad we can't nandroid restore your bones.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Nov 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol yeah @gmaster1 pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



I shaved my pubes...
Pic's or it did not happens ?
BTW I was just kidding.
Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 17, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Get well soon brother. Too bad we can't nandroid restore your bones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



damn...i forgot again...




warface123 said:


> I shaved my pubes...
> Pic's or it did not happens ?
> BTW I was just kidding.
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



pics or it didn...wait...what?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> XD yeah...i just want to see if anyone cares
> 
> but anyway. remember i failed a trampoline stunt not so long ago?
> well basicly, i cracked some bones and they only fully broke today. dont ask me how but thats what the doctors told me. i broke bones in both legs, and my right arm and maybe a rib or 2 but the doctors arnt sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you no sympathy?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Have you no sympathy?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



The internet has no sympathy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> The internet has no sympathy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Another reason why I hate humanity

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## TanmayTzara (Nov 17, 2013)

I just finished doing a few elementary math exercises.
Wanna check your knowledge from highschool?






What is the limit of this sequence?

Cheers.


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

TanmayTzara said:


> I just finished doing a few elementary math exercises.
> Wanna check your knowledge from highschool?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Limit as n approaches what? 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Another reason why I hate humanity
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Do you hate bambooity? 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## TanmayTzara (Nov 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Limit as n approaches what?

Click to collapse



Yeah, forgot about it, infinity.


----------



## veeman (Nov 18, 2013)

TanmayTzara said:


> Yeah, forgot about it, infinity.

Click to collapse



I forgot how to do limits  

It's between 1 and 0


----------



## Acill (Nov 18, 2013)

Im watching part 3 of the British Cycling Road to Glory documentary. Cycling is my other passion next to hacking around with mobile phones.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just opened FB and my comment in a status that told the OP to stop using automention has been deleted... loser

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Another reason why I hate humanity
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Another reason Humanity hates you


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Again waiting for another new episode of How I Met Your Mother to get uploaded on a streaming site to download it

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

Schoolwork

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lufasponge (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, aside from replying to this post, I'm watching Dead Zone on netflix.



flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> 
> Typing a thread on xda called Post what you're doing right now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 18, 2013)

watching im a celebrity. laughing at the celebritys choking on ostrich p3n15's

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> watching im a celebrity. laughing at the celebritys choking on ostrich p3n15's
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What the HECK?!?!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## TanmayTzara (Nov 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> I forgot how to do limits
> 
> It's between 1 and 0

Click to collapse



The answer is correct in my opinion, but according to the book it should be 1, so I came up with this solution and had to explain it to my friend.
Posting just to show off


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What the HECK?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



basicly, 10 celebritys are put in the jungle. they have to do challenges to feed their camp and one of the well known challenges is eating random stuff. like pig brain or kangaroo balls. yes. they did actually have those 2.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## apen83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Trying to figure out if this screen is nice enough to last me more then a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 19, 2013)

Nagbabasa ng komiks 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 19, 2013)

Doing math homework! I must construct √29.

Sent from my PMP7100D3G using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrsergio81 (Nov 19, 2013)

i'm at office and i'm waiting this evening to flash new cm11 for sgsII :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 19, 2013)

I shoulda been reading Swedish for the whole day but I probably read an hour and played candy crush and chatted with people the whole day... I have barely passed the last three exams and this doesn't look very good either... 

*fires up PS3 and gets a drink*

Sigh

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 19, 2013)

Searching threads without any scope 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Roxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Browsing xda and several other forum while freezing my butt off @ coffee bean. >_<


----------



## domini99 (Nov 20, 2013)

trying to find a workaround for my damaged motherboard.
I'm using a pc with damaged motherboard for a few months, but it can't sleep. Whenever i put it to sleep, and want it to wake up, i press the power button but it immidiatly turns off.
Hibernate goes perfectly coz it shuts the PC all the way down, but sleep mode just doesn't work at all.

Also at cold boot it sometimes needs a few tried to turn on.
The power button will light up for a few seconds, turn off again.
Then it will automaticaly turn on again, this time with the usual sound of the hdd spinning up and the back neon fan lighting up, and succesfully booting into either windows or mac os x.

Sometimes it takes the pc 3 or more reboots to succesfully turn on, sometimes it just goes into a loop, not even really turning on.
power light on, off... power light on, off.... etc etc etc

I am going to need a new mobo


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 20, 2013)

Wondering which is better? Virtualbox or vmware?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 20, 2013)

Just finished building a bed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Wondering which is better? Virtualbox or vmware?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



VMWare but till today I didn't have any chance to try it 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #Fear (Nov 20, 2013)

Staying back in office after office hour. My router got hit by lightning, technician will bring a replacement, maybe tomorrow. 
Don't feel like going home, it feels dark without internet, and i dont like dark.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 20, 2013)

trying to make my own sig! (xda photo sig thing.)

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> trying to make my own sig! (xda photo sig thing.)
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I want to see

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 20, 2013)

WAIT! My masterpiece isnt finished!
and i am still a n00b with this stuff. so it may take me a while to make it look 'good'

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Vetala (Nov 20, 2013)

*reply*

This thread is unbelievable. I'm enjoying reading all the posts


----------



## topiratiko (Nov 20, 2013)

Wondering how to straighten out my profile pic?

Samsung Galaxy S II
CyanogenMod 10.1.3 Stable/AOCP ICEE
AJK BOSS 4.9 Kernel


----------



## veeman (Nov 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> trying to find a workaround for my damaged motherboard.
> I'm using a pc with damaged motherboard for a few months, but it can't sleep. Whenever i put it to sleep, and want it to wake up, i press the power button but it immidiatly turns off.
> Hibernate goes perfectly coz it shuts the PC all the way down, but sleep mode just doesn't work at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds just like my car... 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Nov 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sounds just like my car...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sucks bro 

I was just following the cm11 thread for galaxy s2, development is going so fast... Next month when my galaxy s2 arrives it 'll be stable 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sucks bro
> 
> I was just following the cm11 thread for galaxy s2, development is going so fast... Next month when my galaxy s2 arrives it 'll be stable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, not really. It's fun


----------



## archchanczellor (Nov 21, 2013)

looking for a neat avatar pic


----------



## warface123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Smoking.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2013)

Founded this...






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Addie007 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm posting on XDA.. Lol  

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda app-developers app


----------



## peshmann (Nov 21, 2013)

I am currently wishing it was Friday!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addie007 said:


> I'm posting on XDA.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



not sure if spam,
*fry.jpg*
or a normal post..

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 21, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Founded this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is it ?

Sent from my SCH-I545

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

I was sent this. Very funny. 
Not sure if it is true. But if it is. This is better than payinv your back taxes in pennies.  30 truck loads. Lol! 
http://thebladebrownshow.wordpress....llion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 21, 2013)

Thinking about ocing my 4770k like this old celeron 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## edisile (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm kinda busy with trying to stay awake till 1 AM to work on my icon pack.


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 21, 2013)

watching im a celeb.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




edisile said:


> I'm kinda busy with trying to stay awake till 1 AM to work on my icon pack.

Click to collapse



wow...you really want to get it done, dont you?
well gl with that.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Nov 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> watching im a celeb.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



107 icon ATM. :victory: Just 300 more (plus some I don't like how they came out so I have to remake them)...


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 21, 2013)

edisile said:


> 107 icon ATM. :victory: Just 300 more (plus some I don't like how they came out so I have to remake them)...

Click to collapse



you make that sound like its not alot 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## L1gh7n1ng (Nov 21, 2013)

Wasting time in the off-topic threads. Duh.


----------



## kuba91 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm currently taking a break from my fuzzy logic project and i think it will be big break


----------



## manthis3000 (Nov 22, 2013)

Been waiting 5 minutes between posts to achieve 10 posts Mark!
HaHa! 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 22, 2013)

Watching Strange Noises around the world on youtube.


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 22, 2013)

Watching moonshiners: http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/moonshiners

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## onim21 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sleeping now.  

Wysłane z mojego LG-D802 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 22, 2013)

Sitting at Jumbo Donuts in Whitinsville getting a hot chocolate and sausage egg and cheese on a bagel over easy.

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 22, 2013)

Ermmmmm multitasking! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 22, 2013)

Recording tracks on Minidisc.


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 22, 2013)

At the university........





Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viktorfe (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm working


----------



## Croc97 (Nov 22, 2013)

Playing gta iv 

Tapatalked With My Galaxy Nexus® With CM 10.2 M1


----------



## nehm (Nov 22, 2013)

Testing Android 4.4 KitKat and ART.


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 22, 2013)

Just reading this email:












I was quoted by MikeChannon!? By XDA Administrator!!?:victory: Yayyyy!

But look his location:

◎Sent from COMINT, _*NSA*_, Fort Meade (CDP), Maryland, US.   ◎ .҉   

What does this mean?


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 22, 2013)

reading confidential emails...i have a feeling someone has the wrong email address...because it sure does sound confidential...
...lets just say i got an email from someone i dont know and it said 'confidential.' i thought it wasnt that confidential and now i know stuff...that ill probably forget in a week.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> reading confidential emails...i have a feeling someone has the wrong email address...because it sure does sound confidential...
> ...lets just say i got an email from someone i dont know and it said 'confidential.' i thought it wasnt that confidential and now i know stuff...that ill probably forget in a week.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 22, 2013)

Im using Xda and thinking about something....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

Wooooooow more than 21k posts and not even one thanks for him!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



reading spam email...that make sense?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> reading spam email...that make sense?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Could have said that 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Nov 22, 2013)

At the hospital because having sh*t of pain on my chest. Its like I'm gonna get a heart attack.
Everything little breath is also very painful.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## jkuczy16 (Nov 23, 2013)

Playing NHL 14

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

warface123 said:


> At the hospital because having sh*t of pain on my chest. Its like I'm gonna get a heart attack.
> Everything little breath is also very painful.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I feel so sorry for you 

You sound like you have a terrible life

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Jaytronics (Nov 23, 2013)

Going to attempt to install 4.3 onto my I545 and I535. Repartition my Xoom and and find if available, a version of 4.3 for the Xoom.  Truly I have zero patience to do any of this tonight. But, all of my devices are messed up in one way or another. So i might as well do this. Unless there is any one here on the MA/RI line that would like to help out a stressed out guy. LOL
 Oh and I am listening to The Chill Lounge Vol2 by Paul Hardcastle.  This is radtastic stuff. LOL

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 23, 2013)

Updating my ipad mini 

Dancer at T4DC


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in food heaven 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleeping on my phone running XDA and Robot Unicorn Attack

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Sleeping on my phone running XDA and Robot Unicorn Attack
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sleeping on the phone
hahahahah

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## l4t4bu (Nov 23, 2013)

hahaha...posting replies so I can get 10 post to post on tab 3 dev threads


----------



## warface123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I feel so sorry for you
> 
> You sound like you have a terrible life
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a terrible life ;(.


----------



## domini99 (Nov 23, 2013)

warface123 said:


> At the hospital because having sh*t of pain on my chest. Its like I'm gonna get a heart attack.
> Everything little breath is also very painful.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



damn! get better soon! 

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Nov 23, 2013)

domini99 said:


> damn! get better soon!
> 
> Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thx man. I'm already out the hospital on morfine etc.


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

Searching a solution for my WiFi problem. :/


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 23, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Thx man. I'm already out the hospital on morfine etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hope u get better soon warface

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

Sitting in my bath in hot water, drinking blood from my finger and ice tea.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Somebody is giving me his old Sony TV, but of course its broken.....
http://youtu.be/I0KSs-98kU0

Looking for a way to fix it right now.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 23, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> drinking blood from my finger
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wat the fack?!?!

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

I hit my finger with a knife and now it's bleeding

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I was stalking this girl on Facebook but the power went off. So now I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Slimmed Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Stalkerlad

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I have a terrible life ;(.

Click to collapse



No. No you do not. Please stop feeling sorry for yourself. For goodness sakes, all you do is complain about how your life sucks. There are people in completely worse situations than you who won't even say that their life sucks. From what I've read from your posts, you have life easy. Seriously, stop.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. No you do not. Please stop feeling sorry for yourself. For goodness sakes, all you do is complain about how your life sucks. There are people in completely worse situations than you who won't even say that their life sucks. From what I've read from your posts, you have life easy. Seriously, stop.

Click to collapse



Life. It's like that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Life. It's like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That. It's like life.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That. It's like life.

Click to collapse



I think emo dude needs a drink.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I think emo dude needs a drink.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Am I the emo dude?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Am I the emo dude?

Click to collapse



No.... You're the sad clown now. Emo dude was that other guy...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2013)

I _was_ watching the Doctor Who 50th Special. 

Now I'm trying to get the ringing out of my ears. Fangirls would make amazing stun grenades... good grief. 15 seconds footage and she screams like.. .well, a fangirl.


----------



## warface123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No.... You're the sad clown now. Emo dude was that other guy...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are we gonna insult eachother.?
Just stop it please. If you think my life is easy your wrong.
Getting bullied and stalked everyday. And yes we are rich.
But of my opinion money does not make you happy.....
You just wanna be loved.and if there is something you need someone to talk about it...
Please stop those insults.
And as I say.
Keep calm and listen to you your heart <3


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I _was_ watching the Doctor Who 50th Special.
> 
> Now I'm trying to get the ringing out of my ears. Fangirls would make amazing stun grenades... good grief. 15 seconds footage and she screams like.. .well, a fangirl.

Click to collapse



Doctor Who is overrated. -_-

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------




warface123 said:


> Are we gonna insult eachother.?
> Just stop it please. If you think my life is easy your wrong.
> Getting bullied and stalked everyday. And yes we are rich.
> But of my opinion money does not make you happy.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep calm and stop using that forced meme.

Everyone's life is difficult. It's just a matter of perception, my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Doctor Who is overrated. -_-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which 'Meme'?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Which 'Meme'?

Click to collapse



The keep calm thing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Which 'Meme'?

Click to collapse



The one at the bottom of my post.

But it's alright, stay strong buddy :thumbup:


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Doctor Who is overrated. -_-

Click to collapse



And your point would be...? 

Also, she wasn't going bonkers over Doctor Who. The Sherlock Season 3 trailer after it, however....


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> And your point would be...?
> 
> Also, she wasn't going bonkers over Doctor Who. The Sherlock Season 3 trailer after it, however....

Click to collapse



Nothing. Just pointing it out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 23, 2013)

watched dr who. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> And your point would be...?
> 
> Also, she wasn't going bonkers over Doctor Who. The Sherlock Season 3 trailer after it, however....

Click to collapse



Sherlock is good.... Though, being a straight guy, I don't really get all that Benedict Cumberbatch adoration that chicks do.... :/

Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 23, 2013)

fighting on facebook over old photos someone took of me when i was in yr 6 (age 9-10). its embarrassing them...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm living

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sherlock is good.... Though, being a straight guy, I don't really get all that Benedict Cumberbatch adoration that chicks do.... :/
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That makes two of us. He plays the role brilliantly, (and he's not bad on the eyes i'll concede that point,) but whatever is wrong with those women is beyond my understanding. 

Besides, the show is _far_ more than just one actor. The others play their roles just as wonderfully. Martin Freeman and Andrew Scott most certainly earned their BAFTA's for their preformances by lightyears. 
The other 50% is the writing, without Moffat's brilliant writing it'd have been Elementary set in the UK. (That show is so ridiculous I don't even have words for it. )


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 24, 2013)

Thingking of buying another hi-md unit.  Finding good deals on ebay.


••••• | Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk Pro | •••••


----------



## srs1434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ordering HTC desire x from flipkart

Sent from my Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## riseupmartian (Nov 24, 2013)

playing Hungry Shark Evo


----------



## MikeYuse0406 (Nov 24, 2013)

Laying down watching tv and theming my phone for Christmas. 

Sent from my Jedi X20'd Note 2 via TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 24, 2013)

Searching for new games on gplay

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## stanlin salu (Nov 24, 2013)

Was surfing over the internet, found this...

Plz visit this link  http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=322325

& tell me its real or Fake, or you can too try your luck to earn money


----------



## GeekyDroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Building CM11, typing this post, downloading some music and watching TV


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 24, 2013)

SasaKovacic said:


> Building CM11, typing this post, downloading some music and watching TV

Click to collapse



For which device?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GeekyDroid (Nov 24, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> For which device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia U.
I know there is already an build but I want to make my own ROM, so I'll start my first build clean and then I'll modify source to make it faster, stronger and better then clean CM11 !


----------



## abdo jouma (Nov 24, 2013)

SasaKovacic said:


> Sony Xperia U.
> I know there is already an build but I want to make my own ROM, so I'll start my first build clean and then I'll modify source to make it faster, stronger and better then clean CM11 !

Click to collapse



Ok i hope it will be so great

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What's wrong?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GeekyDroid (Nov 24, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Ok i hope it will be so great
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! 
Have a nice Day/Night/Evening/Morning!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I got 2 warnings from my Engineering Drawing Professor cause I was absent of his classes :/ 
One more and am gonna get an F :/


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I got 2 warnings from my Engineering Drawing Professor cause I was absent of his classes :/
> One more and am gonna get an F :/
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh...real sorry about that.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ugh...real sorry about that.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



No need to be 
Am not good at drawing anyway XD , told him but he didn't believe me and thought am just lazy guy who doesn't like studying :/ 
Oh well, am gonna talk to him again , at least to remove one warning. I'll do my best in the finals .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Talking about engineering drawing, when I was in 1st semester, I attended very less classes, that subject was very annoying!
In the end of semester, I went to teacher(female) with 5 sheets to get them checked (we have to make 7)
She got pissed after seeing my attendance and none sheets were checked, gave me B- in all 7 sheets without checking them and I got 80-90/100 in practical exam 

It was real fun

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 24, 2013)

Waiting for Draft 5v5 http://i.imgur.com/HGlwGWZ.png


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Talking about engineering drawing, when I was in 1st semester, I attended very less classes, that subject was very annoying!
> In the end of semester, I went to teacher(female) with 5 sheets to get them checked (we have to make 7)
> She got pissed after seeing my attendance and none sheets were checked, gave me B- in all 7 sheets without checking them and I got 80-90/100 in practical exam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am in 1st semester. And yes its incredibly annoying , like REALLY. And my Teacher(male) is really strict and annoying , too :/ 
Also the time of the class isn't helping :/


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 24, 2013)

Typing my Hundred post! Yay! I am very happy 

<- Welcome my Senior Member Title


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 24, 2013)

Getting people to like this pic on facebook My friends work got selected for a competition and she needs as many 'like's as possible to win. I would be grateful if you would help.
click on the link below
thanks! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...138.1073741858.161821560512888&type=1&theater


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Talking about engineering drawing, when I was in 1st semester, I attended very less classes, that subject was very annoying!
> In the end of semester, I went to teacher(female) with 5 sheets to get them checked (we have to make 7)
> She got pissed after seeing my attendance and none sheets were checked, gave me B- in all 7 sheets without checking them and I got 80-90/100 in practical exam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am in 1st year too.
Now having semester exams from 3rd:banghead:
Real freaked out. hope i dont end up getting kt's

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine from 20th

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jkuczy16 (Nov 24, 2013)

Watching the Ravens game! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 24, 2013)

srs1434 said:


> Ordering HTC desire x from flipkart
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I wouldn't do that, ask @ShadowCodeGaming why.


My laptop is slowing down and is having random lockups and freezes, so i'm checking the drive for bad sectors.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## PuffMaN (Nov 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I wouldn't do that, ask @ShadowCodeGaming why.
> 
> 
> My laptop is slowing down and is having random lockups and freezes, so i'm checking the drive for bad sectors.
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely right, my desire x is a big mistake. Cant wait till it breaks down so i can buy a descent phone. 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 24, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Absolutely right, my desire x is a big mistake. Cant wait till it breaks down so i can buy a descent phone.
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
> _Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_

Click to collapse



I'm buying a Nexus 4... Done with HTC forever

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## jmindset (Nov 25, 2013)

Watching the walking dead. Wow! The governor is still a monster! Killed poor martinez. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thenugdestrroyer (Nov 25, 2013)

Punching the clown

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ultimahwhat (Nov 25, 2013)

Trying to deposit a check with the iPhone because I can't on my phone with cm11 alpha in-app camera bug but I keep forgetting my apple id password because I hardly ever use it and can't install the banking app. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## clerfa21 (Nov 25, 2013)

Reading forum here at XDA:good:


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 25, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Watching the walking dead. Wow! The governor is still a monster! Killed poor martinez.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



#SPOILER 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 25, 2013)

What I am doing right now apparently is deciphering old text books manually (via keyboard) for a for-profit company under the guise of 'proving' i'm a human before posting.  

Also I am multi-tasking and making about 10 posts until I can finally ask a real question in the development forums.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 25, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> #SPOILER
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LOL yeah sorry. Honestly one of the best episodes this season great job from jose cantillas.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 25, 2013)

Watching comedy show.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 25, 2013)

Studying. Semester exams:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 25, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Studying. Semester exams:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My semester exams will end tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> My semester exams will end tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow. Mine will start on 3rd december

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 25, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Wow. Mine will start on 3rd december
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh good study.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> My semester exams will end tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn you. I still have two days to go. I really don't need to read since I  don't give two crap about those subjects... Oh well  

Sent from my panda


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 25, 2013)

Having a speed ball.. 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## IRX120 (Nov 25, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Having a speed ball..
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Im having a big a$$ blunt

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeRL100 (Nov 25, 2013)

IRX120 said:


> Im having a big a$$ blunt
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm laughing a bit at that statement while lying on my couch typing on Tapatalk on my Nexus 7 2013. What else would you do in free time with that profile picture? Catch butterflies? LOL no offense intended but that's a pretty blunt way to put it! (Lame pun intended).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## IRX120 (Nov 25, 2013)

MikeRL100 said:


> I'm laughing a bit at that statement while lying on my couch typing on Tapatalk on my Nexus 7 2013. What else would you do in free time with that profile picture? Catch butterflies? LOL no offense intended but that's a pretty blunt way to put it! (Lame pun intended).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah, I just enjoy enjoying life lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank_line (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, the obvious answer is "writing this post".

Have I guessed? What's my prize?

P.S.: also scratching my ear


----------



## domini99 (Nov 25, 2013)

Frank_line said:


> Well, the obvious answer is "writing this post".
> 
> Have I guessed? What's my prize?
> 
> P.S.: also scratching my ear

Click to collapse



Go get your 10 posts somewhere else, not in offtopic.

Today was an awkward day, in science class our teacher put sodium on a paper in a bowl of water, it was supposed to start burning, but instead the bowl blew up, some of it flew over my friends hand, so he burned his hand.
Next another friend came over while i was cooking and asked me why the hell i'm cooking.
I fell down the staircase (again)
My kitten bit in my foot
My hamster bit in my finger while i was feeding him.
I dropped my tablet after i tripped over the cat, tablet's fine.
One of my laptop's RAM stacks burned.
My iPhone suddenly went more smooth after an update.

Just a usual day, isn't it?
Well I'm off to bed.
Sleep well to everybody who is going to sleep too 

And i'm counting down because my new galaxy s2 will be sent off in a few weeks 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2013)

1st world problems: Texting with this hot girl but it takes ages for her to respond 

Sent from my panda


----------



## jayk32 (Nov 25, 2013)

Watching "I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here" :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Trying to find a way to post GIFs using Tapatalk...

Edit. Yay managed to get it to work  . but can't view my gif from tapatalk , have to view it from the browser :/







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gonna sleep. Have a good morning/day/night everyone .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Cadro (Nov 26, 2013)

Playing silly OT games while waiting for my work day to end. :cyclops:


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol'ing at this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47844390

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 1st world problems: Texting with this hot girl but it takes ages for her to respond
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



It means she wants the d.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I thought you lived in Germany?

Click to collapse



No I don't. Why 



veeman said:


> It means she wants the d.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's obvious. Hey it's me 

Okay drinking coffee and watching morning news... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 26, 2013)

Waiting for a fish named "Miruna" in Polish 

Sent from my epic Galaxy Mini using epic XDA APP!


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 27, 2013)

having a day off.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking for some Full HD monitors.







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Croc97 (Nov 27, 2013)

Studying art 

Tapatalkato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con la ParanoidAndroid 3.99 RC2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 27, 2013)

i like days off school.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Fragmentos (Nov 27, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzz!!!!

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanwoudt (Nov 27, 2013)

Listening to Miley Cyrus' Bangerz... shame on me...


----------



## nero23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Watching tv

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 27, 2013)

At the mall with my sweetie.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 27, 2013)

starting to mine bitcoins

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 27, 2013)

First tapatalk from my new Sensation

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 28, 2013)

nearly finished my sig...its no where near as easy as i thought. but i got it done in the the end! just took alot of my spare time.
and because im too tired to set it up, i think ill go bed...then i can finish it off tomorrow and be done with it...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Just flashed KitKat

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

CM11 to be exact

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Eating food. Good morning everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 28, 2013)

Watching comedy show. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 28, 2013)

Going to German (or Chinese, not sure  ) class



Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

Quarter past, teacher has still not arrived 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## warface123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Smoking "Van Nelle Zware Shag" 
Translation is.
Van Nelle Heavy Shag 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardsentosa (Nov 28, 2013)

listening Bryan Adams- Heaven
visiting www.kaskus.com (Indonesian Community), gizmodo, GEEK
downloading ROM request for my friend who using galaxy Grand


----------



## zangetxu (Nov 28, 2013)

work work work and work


----------



## LaDY Vengeance (Nov 28, 2013)

Listening to Live's Beauty of Gray while I wait to see if the test of a bootloader hack works over at the LG Optimus L9 P769 forum..... 

Sent from my LG-P769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 28, 2013)

Watching hours. Seems boring:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Heading to Walmart

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## eirik_smo (Nov 28, 2013)

Eating rice and chicken, while drinking a Pepsi! :good:


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 28, 2013)

Trying to sleep.

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 28, 2013)

Installing damnful SP3 in my aunt's XP SP2 laptop.....






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hitgrap (Nov 28, 2013)

Trying ti s off my evo 3d

Послато са HTC EVO 3D X515m користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 29, 2013)

Attempting to port forward.

And getting really frustrated.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ewilly88 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm trying to customize a fresh ROM installation of KitaKat on my so old Defy but it's now time to go eating...for those who are going to lunch too : enjoy your meal


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 29, 2013)

Just Woke up. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 29, 2013)

Downloading steam

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Nov 29, 2013)

Waiting for the release of Nexus 6, Samsung Galaxy S5, and iPhone HD 

Sent from my iPad mini with RETINA DISPLAY


----------



## jmindset (Nov 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Installing damnful SP3 in my aunt's XP SP2 laptop.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sp2 is better. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 30, 2013)

Getting used to my new Note 3! 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 30, 2013)

Watching Road crash compilation videos.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm waking up.

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## acGFX (Nov 30, 2013)

posting on the forums.


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 30, 2013)

Unboxing my new external HDD. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Nov 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Unboxing my new external HDD.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice.
1tb? Western digital?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 30, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Nice.
> 1tb? Western digital?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1Tb dell. My father got from his office. I already have 1TB of seaggate

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 30, 2013)

Just S-OFF'ed my Sensation, one hell of a job, stupid paperclip tricks. Took about 70 tries.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 30, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just S-OFF'ed my Sensation, one hell of a job, stupid paperclip tricks. Took about 70 tries.

Click to collapse



LOL! 

Am I only one that worked out with him from the fifth try? xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> LOL!
> 
> Am I only one that worked out with him from the fifth try? xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess so, I just ended up repeatedly bashing the thing with a paperclip until it worked.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 30, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I guess so, I just ended up repeatedly bashing the thing with a paperclip until it worked.

Click to collapse



But trust me. TOTALLY WORTH IT

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 30, 2013)

I am watching the Dark Knight Rises. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 30, 2013)

busy being ill...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> busy being ill...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Get better potayto

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

Fiddling around with my new laptop

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 30, 2013)

probably wont. ive had this for a while but it just keeps getting worse. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> probably wont. ive had this for a while but it just keeps getting worse.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No, you will

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just woke up and I will going to the waterpark with my cousins and their family.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 1, 2013)

hanisod said:


> But trust me. TOTALLY WORTH IT
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah buddy  Phone is so much faster and smoother 

Sensation | Team Venom | ViperS Sense 5 | 4.1.2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, you will
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i *will* but not any time soon.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i *will* but not any time soon.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Stop being a pessimist! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 1, 2013)

Selling/Swapping my Brand New iPad mini for a Brand New Galaxy S4 to anyone 

Sent from GT-P5100


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm finally here :thumbup:






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Dec 1, 2013)

Feeling all gigity. Just came back from a wedding 

Sent from my LT29i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Dec 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Was it nice?

Click to collapse



It sure was! Although it wasn't as grand as you see on tv, I definitely loved it.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Going to watch my  Books..  

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borimol (Dec 1, 2013)

Deciding whether I should drink tonight (or now, )


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 1, 2013)

Reading unread pages while thinking why i read

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Watching Satyagraha. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Dec 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> busy being ill...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Get better soon potato







ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yeah buddy  Phone is so much faster and smoother
> 
> Sensation | Team Venom | ViperS Sense 5 | 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Eeyup, I guess it worked out for me faster cuz I used a wire pulled from iPhone usb cable xD

Good job, venom roms are the best for Sensation 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## giant6025 (Dec 1, 2013)

*OMG, this forum post is what I needed!*

I just registered here, and have troubles finding the freakin button that makes me do a thread. I am getting insane?! -_-


----------



## hanisod (Dec 1, 2013)

giant6025 said:


> I just registered here, and have troubles finding the freakin button that makes me do a thread. I am getting insane?! -_-

Click to collapse



Good luck finding it....

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Trying to figure out what's new in windows 8.1

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giant6025 (Dec 1, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Good luck finding it....
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Very funny. No, seriously someone please help me out?


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 1, 2013)

giant6025 said:


> Very funny. No, seriously someone please help me out?

Click to collapse



N00B ALERT!
well first, you bring up the 'search' feature in browsers.
then you type 'new thread'
and VIOLA! there it is! unless youre in development. then you cant post at all till you reach 10 posts. cuz n00bs arnt allowed.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Playing black ops 2

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## giant6025 (Dec 1, 2013)

*aha...?*



gmaster1 said:


> N00B ALERT!
> well first, you bring up the 'search' feature in browsers.
> then you type 'new thread'
> and VIOLA! there it is! unless youre in development. then you cant post at all till you reach 10 posts. cuz n00bs arnt allowed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. But where do you mean bring up 'search' in browsers? Is that a tap on the website I don't have because I haven't reached 10 posts yet? And by the way, being new doesn't mean being a pain in the ass. But unfortunately it happens.


----------



## hanisod (Dec 1, 2013)

giant6025 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But where do you mean bring up 'search' in browsers? Is that a tap on the website I don't have because I haven't reached 10 posts yet? And by the way, being new doesn't mean being a pain in the ass. But unfortunately it happens.

Click to collapse



Yup. A lot.

And the answer you're looking for :
If you're trying to do that in a development sub-forum then it won't happen until you have 10 posts

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## akshatmassy (Dec 1, 2013)

Watching comedy night with kapil..
Hehehe

Sent from my HUAWEI-U8850 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 1, 2013)

Watching Parker. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 1, 2013)

Having a lot of lags on V3.5 of my ROM.

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol'ing about how many replies got this thread in a day

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## giant6025 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Thanks a bunch*



hanisod said:


> Yup. A lot.
> 
> And the answer you're looking for :
> If you're trying to do that in a development sub-forum then it won't happen until you have 10 posts
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright Thank you guys. By the way what I am doing: Installing Debian 7 with gnome 3 on my self build PC.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 1, 2013)

giant6025 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But where do you mean bring up 'search' in browsers? Is that a tap on the website I don't have because I haven't reached 10 posts yet? And by the way, being new doesn't mean being a pain in the ass. But unfortunately it happens.

Click to collapse



lol
press one of the 'F' buttons at the top of your keyboard. i dont know what one but one of them should bring up a 'search/find' thing to search on the page for what ever you type.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## olokos (Dec 2, 2013)

Vaping e-cig ^_^ 

Wysyłane z mojego R800i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## FilipSehovic (Dec 2, 2013)

Watching breaking bad second time 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Trying to figure out what's new in windows 8.1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Start button
If your too facebook addictive, try out the facebook app from 8.1 store.. Its worth it.very nice it is. And many app in store which are worth and free of cost. But sadly they donot.support windows 8. And windows 8.1 has some sort of driver issues that is no fastboot mode of android device working. it has some fix though but not worth it.

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Start button
> If your too facebook addictive, try out the facebook app from 8.1 store.. Its worth it.very nice it is. And many app in store which are worth and free of cost. But sadly they donot.support windows 8. And windows 8.1 has some sort of driver issues that is no fastboot mode of android device working. it has some fix though but not worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vatsal

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw that application. I don't use xperia s much these days so fast boot not an issue for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah I saw that application. I don't use xperia s much these days so fast boot not an issue for me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool. I dunno why i found lots of bugs on 8.1 so i returned back to 8
Was somehow laggy 

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Cool. I dunno why i found lots of bugs on 8.1 so i returned back to 8
> Was somehow laggy
> 
> Cheers,
> Vatsal

Click to collapse



I found 8 laggy. Games which were not starting in one click in 8 are now running smoothly in 8.1

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I found 8 laggy. Games which were not starting in one click in 8 are now running smoothly in 8.1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool. You have 6gb of ram right?

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Cool. You have 6gb of ram right?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vatsal

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 2, 2013)

Back from college. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Going to download some stuffs at 89mbps 

*Razor*!


----------



## hotheabilly (Dec 2, 2013)

Taking lecture at college while watching brazzers from my phone. Lol the professor bored me up.

kitkatted ???


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Going to download some stuffs at 89mbps
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse





Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## nitro2012 (Dec 2, 2013)

Testing ROM for my new Samsung Galaxy S+
Watching TV
and ....
drinking cocoa


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Going to download some stuffs at 89mbps
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



 i get 2-4mb/s 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have internet in laptop

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I get 2-4kb/s

Click to collapse



My phone supports up to 3.6 MB/s  HSDPA download (410kb/s+) only 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Cheers,
> Vatsal

Click to collapse









*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Where did you do this? My home network is only 512kbps :/

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Is that India?!?!?!
Have you been hacking military servers?

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## androvista (Dec 2, 2013)

Studying for exams

Sent from my finger to your face

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Yay! Just became senior member!

Sent from my finger to your face


----------



## CoolApps (Dec 2, 2013)

Typing and then posting this post.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Is that India?!?!?!
> Have you been hacking military servers?
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Lol I thought you are smart enough,zoom in see the ip and google it dude. Of course that's in india atleast the background will tell you 

Well the ISP is National Informatics Centre (India 's fastest ISP) . It's a government organization,my father is Technical director over there so we have the connection in our place. 

Why will I hack lol...

*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Where did you do this? My home network is only 512kbps :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dis this??  it's an ethernet connection dsl fibre cable with bandwidth upto 120mbps perhaps.. I am not sure though. But till 100mbps I am sure 

*Razor*!


----------



## katekimezu (Dec 2, 2013)

typing to reply the thread while sitting on a corner of my room listening to a music played on my pc :beer:


----------



## alicarbovader (Dec 2, 2013)

Preparing for my eco exam, and I've got no idea how to do it...


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Awesome
Wonderful

Classic
No more words to describe





luqman98 said:


> Where did you do this? My home network is only 512kbps :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here







Razor! said:


> Lol I thought you are smart enough,zoom in see the ip and google it dude. Of course that's in india atleast the background will tell you
> 
> Well the ISP is National Informatics Centre (India 's fastest ISP) . It's a government organization,my father is Technical director over there so we have the connection in our place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wooow. Maybe we should surprise visit ur home

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 2, 2013)

Watching CSI NY on Netflix. Cause Criminal Minds seems to have disappeared.  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Laying on the couch with a lazy dog 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## tichyb (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to decide whether to get the the LG G2 and where to put my current 25gb of stuff if I got it :-S

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Awesome
> Wonderful
> 
> Classic
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah why not. Make sure you com with a external hard disk not pen drive.

Because...





When stuffs gets downloaded at this speed your pen drive will be full perhaps in 5 minutes. 

*Razor*!


----------



## androvista (Dec 2, 2013)

Surprisingly, most of us on this page are Indians
@Gogeta

Can you imagine ssj4 vegito

Sent from my finger to your face


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah why not. Make sure you com with a external hard disk not pen drive.
> 
> Because...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafaq... Superb man. This way even my external hdd of 1tb wil be full in 1-1.5 hr

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah why not. Make sure you com with a external hard disk not pen drive.
> 
> Because...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impossible, my pen drive gives 8 mbps Max write speed

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Impossible, my pen drive gives 8 mbps Max write speed
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Lol
My hdd gives 90-95mb/s USB 3.0

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Dafaq... Superb man. This way even my external hdd of 1tb wil be full in 1-1.5 hr
> 
> Cheers,
> Vatsal

Click to collapse



That's why I own two external HDD + 1 TB in laptop and 750 in PC. 

*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Impossible, my pen drive gives 8 mbps Max write speed
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Lol.. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> That's why I own two external HDD + 1 TB in laptop and 750 in PC.
> 
> *Razor*!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you live in India?

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Where do you live in India?
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Temple city of india. Search.. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Temple city of india. Search..
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Bhubaneshwar
My general knowledge 
Having exam tomm and feeling proud of.my general knowledge.. Silly me

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## androvista (Dec 2, 2013)

Or tirupathi

Sent from my finger to your face


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Bhubaneshwar
> My general knowledge
> Having exam tomm and feeling proud of.my general knowledge.. Silly me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol you know me outside xda too. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 2, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol you know me outside xda too.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Yea hahahha

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> Yea hahahha
> 
> Cheers,
> Vatsal

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

*Razor*!


----------



## spegelius (Dec 2, 2013)

Browsing xda, trying to figure out CM build, listening music...


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Googling 'temple city of india'
My GK is bad

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Googling 'temple city of india'
> My GK is bad
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Vatsal already answered. 

*Razor*!


----------



## giant6025 (Dec 2, 2013)

*lol*



gmaster1 said:


> lol
> press one of the 'F' buttons at the top of your keyboard. i dont know what one but one of them should bring up a 'search/find' thing to search on the page for what ever you type.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ah you mean that :cyclops:. Thanks


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Watching comedy nights with kapil.  

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

Trying Tapatalk 4 in a chinese tablet and watching shows via my carrier's 3G

Sent from my cousin's creepy Chinese tablet.....


----------



## domini99 (Dec 3, 2013)

"Accidentally" dropping my iphone.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Trying some foolish applications. 

*Razor*!


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 3, 2013)

Umm, well... Trying to fix that goddamn error 0xc000005 on my Windows :angry:

Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 через Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2013)

just went doctors, i have bronchitis. and a virus.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just went doctors, i have bronchitis. and a virus.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh man  Hope you get better.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kraken83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Browsing this forum...


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just went doctors, i have bronchitis. and a virus.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hope you get better fast.  

*Razor*!


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 3, 2013)

Watching American Dad! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Going to Order Gaming mouse.  

*Razor*!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Oh man  Hope you get better.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks guys.







Razor! said:


> Hope you get better fast.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



but this is getting really annoying now. its been a whole week and its still going...
only thing to do now is take medicine...capsules...i hate capsules...*sigh*

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Same with me.  I hate capsules too. I am undergoing epilepsy treatment 

*Razor*!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> just went doctors, i have bronchitis. and a virus.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Wow dude! Get well soon 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> but this is getting really annoying now. its been a whole week and its still going...
> only thing to do now is take medicine...capsules...i hate capsules...*sigh*
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah well, i need meds to stay functional, without meds i get really bad migraine attacks, Really, get well soon 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 3, 2013)

Playing Modern Combat 4 on my tab 3

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## r1tesh (Dec 3, 2013)

T.V 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wow dude! Get well soon
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> ...

Click to collapse



wow...you guys care more then my irl friends!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Dec 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...you guys care more then my irl friends!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Of course we do potato

Get better soon

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2013)

Finishing room floor tile...no more carpet!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2013)

watching im a celeb.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Making up my bed as I am off to sleep now.  

*Razor*!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> wow...you guys care more then my irl friends!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well i see people as social and capable of caring and feeling, a lot people today see people as fun objects.. I hate those friends who never care when something is wrong.

I care about everybody even if i don't know them irl 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Same with me.  I hate capsules too. I am undergoing epilepsy treatment
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Me too. It is like a ******* moment when trying to eat capsules.


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 4, 2013)

And I used to be happy with 4-5mbps speed.. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

My Razer abyssus special edition ambitextrous gaming mouse is on the way.   

*Razor*!


----------



## Lalit Patil (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> My Razer abyssus special edition ambitextrous gaming mouse is on the way.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse









You steamer ?

*Hit Thanx If I helped U - Its frEE  *




*Bootanimations-MDPI*

*Post Your DevicE History HerE.*


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Lalit Patil said:


> You steamer ?
> 
> *Hit Thanx If I helped U - Its frEE  *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.  

*Razor*!


----------



## Lalit Patil (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yes.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Add me or tell ur ID via pm.
My Steam iD - casper_cs

*Hit Thanx If I helped U - Its frEE  *




*Bootanimations-MDPI*

*Post Your DevicE History HerE.*


----------



## ex_mi (Dec 4, 2013)

I do Voronoi diagram using the algorithm Fortune


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 4, 2013)

i'm working at an slide in powerpoint at tech class 
boring


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh no...... just read a news that Hotfile has been shut down forever......





Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Oh no...... just read a news that Hotfile has been shut down forever......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank god. No more will they host Samsung firmware. 

*Razor*!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 4, 2013)

First post from my KitKat rocking sensation 

Sent from my Sensational HTC running Android 4.4 KitKat


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> First post from my KitKat rocking sensation
> 
> Sent from my Sensational HTC running Android 4.4 KitKat

Click to collapse



CM11?

Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 при помощи Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> My avatar is better than yours.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



U haven't seen my 4PDA.ru avatar)))

Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 при помощи Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 4, 2013)

mradermaxlol said:


> CM11?
> 
> Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 при помощи Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes sir 

Sent from my Sensational HTC running Android 4.4 KitKat


----------



## warface123 (Dec 4, 2013)

Walking to a tank station. To buy a pack of shag 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my Sensational HTC running Android 4.4 KitKat

Click to collapse



I have OmniROM Unofficial 3rd December nightly on my Grouper 

Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 при помощи Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Oh no...... just read a news that Hotfile has been shut down forever......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Looks like u've got a Gingerbread ROM...




Aaaaand I haven't ever used it  In Russia there are great forums such as 4PDA and there's always everything fresh for even all devices!

Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 при помощи Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2013)

mradermaxlol said:


> CM11?
> 
> Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 при помощи Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed the joke.

*facepalm*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Dec 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my Sensational HTC running Android 4.4 KitKat

Click to collapse



How is it, and with Pmem or ION?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 4, 2013)

hanisod said:


> How is it, and with Pmem or ION?

Click to collapse



Anything but smooth. Very choppy.


----------



## hanisod (Dec 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Anything but smooth. Very choppy.

Click to collapse



I see, then it's with Pmem then ...

Sense 5 is still the best for me 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You missed the joke.
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I understood. Sorry, in Russia it's a bit different humor 

Отправлено с моего GT-S5830i через Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 4, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I see, then it's with Pmem then ...
> 
> Sense 5 is still the best for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually like sense 3.x over all other sense version :what:


----------



## AmeriKan47 (Dec 4, 2013)

Playing Battlefield 4 and downloading omni ROM. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 4, 2013)

:clap:

Отправлено с моего GT-S5830i через Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Tracking my mouse

*Razor*!


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup:

Отправлено с моего GT-S5830i через Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 4, 2013)

Trying to open a 8k movie while playing assasins creed 4 and downloafing latest pacman nightly

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Dec 4, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I actually like sense 3.x over all other sense version :what:

Click to collapse



Actually I made a mistake, I know which one you're using xD, it's with ion.
And why? Sense 3 is really buggy :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 4, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Actually I made a mistake, I know which one you're using xD, it's with ion.
> And why? Sense 3 is really buggy :/
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



I just love the animations and the smoothness from 3.6. I miss them so much on every other rom


----------



## jorgecft (Dec 4, 2013)

Watching an acclaimed tv show  (masterChef)  while hittin the forums


Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Off to sleep. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Rozza C (Dec 4, 2013)

Playing CoD: Ghosts.


----------



## vespa.truccata (Dec 4, 2013)

Gambling online with bitcoins, ambitious millionaire!!!


----------



## dilster97 (Dec 5, 2013)

Literally burning in my old GTX 480. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My avatar is better than yours.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Really 
You know we have an thread where our avatars are rated  , let's see who gets the most 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




krazy1101 said:


> Trying to open a 8k movie while playing assasins creed 4 and downloafing latest pacman nightly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ce mai cauti mah si pe aici 
Nu scap de tine in niciun thread :laugh:

What are you doing here  
I don't escape from you neither in of the threads :laugh:

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## bmasgone (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking for best rom for Huawei Ascend P1


----------



## domini99 (Dec 5, 2013)

Trying to use a school imac....





Fuk dis sh*t


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Feeling insecure, eh?
> I don't need others to tell me so, I know it; therefore, I am.

Click to collapse



Me ?
No I'm not 
Good that we are 2 users like that here 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## MoonBlade (Dec 5, 2013)

trying to pass time in my office.. thats right jobless at my work place


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 5, 2013)

Killing time with Books of worst subject in engineering:banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Waiting for courier boy to ship my mouse. 

*Razor*!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 5, 2013)

Just went home from my aunt's home with 500km travelling and thinking what should I do for school next year because many of my friends will going to another school 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 5, 2013)

Crying why look at my SGMini.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 5, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Crying why look at my SGMini.

Click to collapse



Wut?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 5, 2013)

My Galaxy Mini has been Broken ;(


----------



## domini99 (Dec 5, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> My Galaxy Mini has been Broken ;(

Click to collapse



Ouch!
Well mine is too 











Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine has got broken screen too  Mine isn't highliting it and disconnecting SD card.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 5, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Mine has got broken screen too  Mine isn't highliting it and disconnecting SD card.

Click to collapse



Thats why i'm using an iphone right now :/
But will get a new phone soon,
Galaxy S2 i9100 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Thats why i'm using an iphone right now :/
> But will get a new phone soon,
> Galaxy S2 i9100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saying to upper used that he made a good deal

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Dec 6, 2013)

Watching Kitchen Nightmares

"You stay classy San Diego"
Sent from my ATT S4 draped in velvety awesomeness


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Ouch!
> Well mine is too
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude...if you can get in download mode, there's always hope!

Have you tried fiddling around with it?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 6, 2013)

Downloading stuffs

*Razor*!


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Downloading stuffs
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



With your superfast speed
They ll b downloaded within seconds

Sent from Nexus 6


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 6, 2013)

koradiavatsal said:


> With your superfast speed
> They ll b downloaded within seconds
> 
> Sent from Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Lol. 

*Razor*!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dude...if you can get in download mode, there's always hope!
> 
> Have you tried fiddling around with it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This isnt exactly download mode.... In this mode Odin still wont detect it.
It will automatically show this when i turn it on.
No kernel logo, nothing.
No download mode, no CWM.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2013)

domini99 said:


> This isnt exactly download mode.... In this mode Odin still wont detect it.
> It will automatically show this when i turn it on.
> No kernel logo, nothing.
> No download mode, no CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked your drivers, that looks salvageable 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## domini99 (Dec 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Have you checked your drivers, that looks salvageable
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



My friends Galaxy Gio and my moms Galaxy S2 flashed just fine.

The mini is hardbricked, no doubt.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 6, 2013)

I bricked mini2 like you
Download mode works
Cwm dont works bootloop always
Flashing stock with odin works but phone still dont boot and somethimes appear ramdump armv9 mode.... Weird

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 6, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> I bricked mini2 like you
> Download mode works
> Cwm dont works bootloop always
> Flashing stock with odin works but phone still dont boot and somethimes appear ramdump armv9 mode.... Weird
> ...

Click to collapse



Hah, it's not hardbricking ☺ Just flash a 3-file-firmware via ODIN 

Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 через Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 6, 2013)

Cant find any 3 part firmware for than,  even my s2 is 1 (big)part firmware

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 6, 2013)

Starting Breaking Bad season 4. This is the best tv show you could watch.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 6, 2013)

This  

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 7, 2013)

warface123 said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But...STUPID TAPA!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vandyman (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 7, 2013)

Drinking milk tea with sammy 

Sent from Samsung Electronics Inc.


----------



## yapmeo (Dec 7, 2013)

Eating sandwich


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 7, 2013)

On my way to a bar where a friend is performing. 

Hate buses bit can't go by car. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 7, 2013)

Going to go to bed soon


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 7, 2013)

Watching 1st part Of Batman

*Razor*!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

Wondering what happened to @Thats OK



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 7, 2013)

Counting binary numbers until pacman rom reaches 4.4.1 nightly

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 7, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Counting binary numbers until pacman rom reaches 4.4.1 nightly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



00100111 00000000 11101100?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 8, 2013)

Recovering from a party ?????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 8, 2013)

Im doing this: " 010101000111001001100001011011100111001101101100011000010111010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011011100110011101110011 "

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Alexey_Kor (Dec 8, 2013)

Watching stupid tv shows...:silly:


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2013)

mradermaxlol said:


> Hah, it's not hardbricking ☺ Just flash a 3-file-firmware via ODIN
> 
> Отправлено с моего Nexus 7 через Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well mine wont even go to download mode.
Just either a constant loop, color screen or an error screen which the error code says it needs maintenance. 

What i'm doing right now:





Lets see how fast windows 8.1 boots on my 7200rpm drive.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 8, 2013)

Mines hdd boots in 6 seconds
And with ssd under 2 seconds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Mines hdd boots in 6 seconds
> And with ssd under 2 seconds
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Mine 7/8 seconds with the 7200rpm on 8.1


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 8, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> Recovering from a party ?????
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ehh this. Watching Walking Dead, man these new episodes are boring. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well mine wont even go to download mode.
> Just either a constant loop, color screen or an error screen which the error code says it needs maintenance.
> 
> What i'm doing right now:
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want to even try doing stuff to any device on win 8.1, id stop now.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> if you want to even try doing stuff to any device on win 8.1, id stop now.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



It works quite nice, a lot better than 8


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## aminarmani (Dec 8, 2013)

Dreaming of owning a Note 3

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It works quite nice, a lot better than 8
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



But worst than 7 in games

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> But worst than 7 in games
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats right! But i game on console.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 8, 2013)

domini99 said:


> It works quite nice, a lot better than 8
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



so you dont care about adb working?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

Windows 8 has good UI but ****ty in case of drivers
Haven't tried 8.1 yet...
7 is best!

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Windows 8 has good UI but ****ty in case of drivers
> Haven't tried 8.1 yet...
> 7 is best!
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



8.1 is awesome. Faster boot in addition to less application than previous version. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

I want to try 8.1 but nobody downloads it(my friends) :banghead:

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 8, 2013)

Helo guys my friend ask me can i format laptop windows 7 without cd rom???

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 8, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Helo guys my friend ask me can i format laptop windows 7 without cd rom???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837
But do you mean installing fresh windows? 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## 555rt (Dec 8, 2013)

Warming up after feeding and watering my chickens.


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 8, 2013)

Having a beer while reading up on XDA 

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatsleigher (Dec 9, 2013)

Fixing some bugs, and generally re-coding DetectCPU...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chinito15 (Dec 9, 2013)

watching NBA


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 9, 2013)

Tensed
Exactly after 2 hr my exams start. And its typical engg exam + me a typical engg student. Studied nothing. Gotta score 40+/80. Wish me luck guys

Cheers,
Vatsal


----------



## Stage Axiom (Dec 9, 2013)

On xda doing research and what not :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kicking iOS's a** in my presentation 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Kicking iOS's a** in my presentation
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Tell me more

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tell me more
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Classmates didn't like it lol 
But I got full mark cause the Dr is an android user lol

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## WildfireDEV (Dec 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Classmates didn't like it lol
> But I got full mark cause the Dr is an android user lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I did the same thing for this years debates in class and normally I am not a good speaker and debator and the awesome thing was it was one on one debating. I got up I didn't need a speech. I didn't even try and prepare. Did a 6 min speech on the spot about why Android is better than iOS not only for general users but devs. Then sat down didn't right any rebuttals got up again owned the negative and won the debate and made the class debating team. BOOM.


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## androvista (Dec 9, 2013)

All my classmates are iOS fans..... I might be the alone who thinks Apple has died after Steve Jobs.?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Dec 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Classmates didn't like it lol
> But I got full mark cause the Dr is an android user lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Haha! Great job!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## whackertje (Dec 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Classmates didn't like it lol
> But I got full mark cause the Dr is an android user lol

Click to collapse



Nice one.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 9, 2013)

Planning to buy a Galaxy Fame or Galaxy Young (new version) Help me guys! I can't decide 

Sent from Apple Inc.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Classmates didn't like it lol
> But I got full mark cause the Dr is an android user lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha i was sent to detention once because my teacher was a stupid ifag.

Sent from my Zenithinkinator using xda app-developers app


----------



## manicmanos (Dec 9, 2013)

installing omni rom on my galaxy s4


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 9, 2013)

Grabing some snow and throwing it into friends face

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Dec 9, 2013)

Fck it, windows 8.1 almost ran for 24 hours!
Long enough....







Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

You don't like Windows 8?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You don't like Windows 8?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Nope.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Sent from sending thing using sending app..
> _I nail everything_

Click to collapse



Heh, I'm not a fan of it either.

I don't mind it though.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 9, 2013)

Once you get used to it, its good


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 9, 2013)

Eat chocholate and studying at thermodynamic formules

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

I like windows 8,but apparently It doesn't like my graphic card:banghead::banghead:

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## BlackFir3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Installing a new mod on my Xperia P!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 9, 2013)

Lying down about to sleep


----------



## aadi3003 (Dec 9, 2013)

9gag....must before sleep 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 9, 2013)

watching the royal variety performance.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 9, 2013)

Reading some off topic stuff on xda until i can sleep

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 9, 2013)

messing around with bitcoins

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 9, 2013)

Unboxing my new gaming mouse 
*Razor*!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 9, 2013)

this here is my mouse

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Christian Nothing (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm trying to fall asleep but from.some unknown reasons I can't 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 10, 2013)

looking at the whole 3p i mined in bitcoins!...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Legojr (Dec 10, 2013)

Trying to compile android for an end of life Froyo phone, and failing.
Oh and I'm also typing on this thread that's asking me what I'm doing right now.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 10, 2013)

Listening to a boring lecture. Laptop battery is dead. Fml. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 10, 2013)

Trying to drain battery from my phone ... But even with wifi on it cant drain 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Kicking iOS's a** in my presentation
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse











hanisod said:


> Haha! Great job!
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Fanboys... Smh


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 11, 2013)

Chain smoking. I've deserved it. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## stanlin salu (Dec 11, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Chain smoking. I've deserved it.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I have quit smoking since past 2 months, its hard but I have got a reason to quit..


----------



## jaff29771 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just flashed DN3(Ditto Note 3) ROM V 3.1
Note II (GT-N7100)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 11, 2013)

Flashing gaaps for Android 4.4.1

*Razor*!


----------



## warface123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got new shag 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Got new shag
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sweet mouse! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaytronics (Dec 12, 2013)

Going to shatter this garbage phone. Flipping thing started rebooting it self this week. And I can not find the culprit that is causing it to happen. ? 
And the little sh!t refuses to make a nandroid. ??

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Hasoffer (Dec 12, 2013)

*hi*



Master™ said:


> Replying to the thread...
> Is that how it is supposed to work? Because everyone is going to give the same answer lol.

Click to collapse



yeah~~~Repleying to the thread with mine mind shut


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 12, 2013)

i finaly have a whole £1 in bitcoins!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sweet mouse!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Thx! 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i finaly have a whole £1 in bitcoins!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Bitcoins are lame

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 12, 2013)

Just finished watching up the prisoners 

*Razor*!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 12, 2013)

Just did a Galaxy Gio drop test: http://youtu.be/qYMD_c8CLUU


----------



## warface123 (Dec 12, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Just did a Galaxy Gio drop test: http://youtu.be/qYMD_c8CLUU

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 12, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ehm


----------



## warface123 (Dec 12, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Ehm View attachment 2451190

Click to collapse



Oh. Sorry man ;( ,.
BTW I'm sitting on the cough with my girlfriend . I'm now only home with my girlfriend .
Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 13, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Oh. Sorry man ;( ,.
> BTW I'm sitting on the cough with my girlfriend . I'm now only home with my girlfriend .
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think you mean couch.

A couch is a piece of furniture.

A cough is a dispersement of air from the mouth, similar to a sneeze.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I think you mean couch.
> 
> A couch is a piece of furniture.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahhahaha

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 13, 2013)

Playing Mech Warriors on my Xbox Original (oldest one) 

Sent from Apple Inc.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 13, 2013)

Playing with my elder brother's new phone.

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 13, 2013)

Been without coffee the whole day(feels like I'm gonna pass out any time) and all isps here have been offline due to massive thunderstorm so this is the first time I get to Internet today. This day has not started well. My hair looks awful. And the party was canceled because the dude who owns the house suddenly went to thailand wtf... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Dec 13, 2013)

So my parents bought a new PC, Acer Aspire XC600

Not my choise, but for my parents it's good enough.

I got their old broken pc, so now i have a new 1 TB hard drive and a ****ty nvidia gpu, the mobo is burned.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 13, 2013)

Going to sleep

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 14, 2013)

Just bought a new router for my gf

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 14, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Oh. Sorry man ;( ,.
> BTW I'm sitting on the cough with my girlfriend . I'm now only home with my girlfriend .
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's uploaded now...


----------



## warface123 (Dec 14, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> It's uploaded now...

Click to collapse



I have seen it. Very Nice .


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Dec 15, 2013)

Working on trying to install fastboot drivers for my xperia play on a Compaq Presario running Windows xp home edition

Sent from my Casio GZ'One Commando


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

Just sit in the chair  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe going to sleep ha 

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## Meta94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I examine the slope of the function and determine its extremes -.-"


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 15, 2013)

Testing another rom like all days

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 16, 2013)

On the way back to home.... about 500km

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanlin salu (Dec 16, 2013)

Going to write a exam....

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk


----------



## Vatsal (Dec 16, 2013)

stanlin salu said:


> Going to write a exam....
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good luck Sam

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 16, 2013)

Have to take gf to doctors soon... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warface123 (Dec 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Have to take gf to doctors soon...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



And why that???
Just asking tho....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## tekken22 (Dec 17, 2013)

finding a stable 4.4 for my tmogs4, getting my 10 post and browsing xda on how to start becoming a developer to help other as I experienced.


----------



## warface123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Its my moms birtday! 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 17, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Its my moms birtday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wish her a happy birthday from me 

Sent from my HTCSensation using Tapatalk


----------



## pointbobxda (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm trying to flash my l45c lg cheapo phone running tracfone's version of 2.3.4 (which prevents me from changing the time or even adjustign from 1980!) to a normal plain android 2.3.4

and failing.


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 17, 2013)

Eat chocolate....again

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 17, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Its my moms birtday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i wish a happy birthday for her 
send it to her


----------



## warface123 (Dec 17, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Wish her a happy birthday from me
> 
> Sent from my HTCSensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thx!







abdo jouma said:


> i wish a happy birthday for her
> send it to her

Click to collapse



I will ,


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 17, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



take care of her
mothers is the best persons in the world!!!!!!
god bless them


----------



## warface123 (Dec 17, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> take care of her
> mothers is the best persons in the world!!!!!!
> god bless them

Click to collapse



I know man. Mothers are the best 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 17, 2013)

i forgot to say what i do looooooool.
read the exam


----------



## warface123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Im listening to skrillex 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 17, 2013)

busy doing tests...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm fishing out some parts to build a pc.

My grandparents pc is so old it doesnt even support windows xp, i want to gift them a new computer for Christmas 
I will give them my old pentium 4, i don't need it anymore and i will make my grandparents really happy with it, they want to learn how to use a computer, but their computer is too old to even get on the web.


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I'm fishing out some parts to build a pc.
> 
> My grandparents pc is so old it doesnt even support windows xp, i want to gift them a new computer for Christmas
> I will give them my old pentium 4, i don't need it anymore and i will make my grandparents really happy with it, they want to learn how to use a computer, but their computer is too old to even get on the web.
> ...

Click to collapse



Best Christmas present I've heard of 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legobane (Dec 17, 2013)

absolutely nothing


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 17, 2013)

Searching for some movie to watch out

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Best Christmas present I've heard of
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Thanks!
I'm sure they will like it 
They are not having the best time of their life now, their tv broke, they have almost no money and now they cant use their pc anymore. As a big present the whole family wants to buy a new HDTV for them, and i'll take care for a new pc, so they can enjoy their retirement 

My grandpa can watch sports again and my grandma can use the computer again 


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like it's exam time for everyone. Finished studying for today, gonna sleep now.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Looks like it's exam time for everyone. Finished studying for today, gonna sleep now.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Dec 18, 2013)

Listening FM Radio On My Phone

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk Now Not Free


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just bought Sandisk Micro SD 32GB Class 4 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 18, 2013)

Preparing for our Christmas Party tomorrow in school! 
Sent from Apple Inc.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 18, 2013)

So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....





The dvd drive caught fire  


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## warface123 (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF man  
Thats some crazy ass sh*t. 
Im preparing to go home again .Gonna have a party tonight with my mom and family


----------



## warface123 (Dec 18, 2013)

At airport right now.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It burns itself or.......... ?

Waiting for my exam result tomorrow. Hope I get good results.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DelphisDoofer (Dec 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to ask a question in a ROM hacking thread since XDA is being a ***** and not letting me talk on here.. *sigh*


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Trying to reach 10 posts for ask a question in a kernel thread


----------



## DelphisDoofer (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That is *not* how you make a 'DVD burner' .. just sayin'


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Leave home right now


----------



## DelphisDoofer (Dec 18, 2013)

nutij3 said:


> Trying to reach 10 posts for ask a question in a kernel thread

Click to collapse



I feel that pain too.

I can understand why they think it necessary to want people to read and understand things, but at the same time this forum isn't the only place people are active on. I've even been on this site for a couple of years and all of a sudden I can no longer ask a question in a thread.


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

DelphisDoofer said:


> I feel that pain too.
> 
> I can understand why they think it necessary to want people to read and understand things, but at the same time this forum isn't the only place people are active on. I've even been on this site for a couple of years and all of a sudden I can no longer ask a question in a thread.

Click to collapse



Me too i follow this forum by a lot of time for the modding of my galaxy S2, ****ing 10 posts, but i'm near!!!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 18, 2013)

DelphisDoofer said:


> That is *not* how you make a 'DVD burner' .. just sayin'

Click to collapse




LOL my bad xD


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Waiting my Gf :banghead:

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How the hell do you even lit that thing on fire???!!! XD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## azpatterson3 (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's crazy man.  

I'm home watching the kids.  They are keeping me busy but finding time to check xda to look for any progress (safestrap) on my att mega. Love the phone but hate locked bootloader. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 18, 2013)

hanisod said:


> How the hell do you even light that thing on fire???!!! XD
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

but now that i think about it...how the heck did you do it? and how did you disassemble it quick enough before it burned your house down???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> but now that i think about it...how the heck did you do it? and how did you disassemble it quick enough before it burned your house down???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm guessing: the drive wasn't mounted in the pc case,  molex power connector not properly connected,  shorted out,  temp went up and up with fire as a result. 

Or

Domi had fun with a lighter 

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 18, 2013)

domini99 said:


> So i tried to install windows xp on an old pc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it happened because it was old, full of dust. When the disc was revolving, dust caused friction >heat>burning 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 18, 2013)

Watching Arlington road. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I think it happened because it was old, full of dust. When the disc was revolving, dust caused friction >heat>burning
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





gmaster1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> but now that i think about it...how the heck did you do it? and how did you disassemble it quick enough before it burned your house down???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





azpatterson3 said:


> That's crazy man.
> 
> I'm home watching the kids.  They are keeping me busy but finding time to check xda to look for any progress (safestrap) on my att mega. Love the phone but hate locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





hanisod said:


> How the hell do you even lit that thing on fire???!!! XD
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well the thing shorted out i gues..
i connected it to see if it would still work, after lying around for a few months, the thing started sparking and caught fire.
I immidiatly threw it out of the window.. and let it burn 

Or simply.... yet again, i destroyed something in a way only i can possibly do   :sly:


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Got good marks in my examination 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> How the hell do you even lit that thing on fire???!!! XD
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how do i even shot web?


----------



## domini99 (Dec 19, 2013)

My cat just ruined my tablet!
The screen is completely destroyed and the sound is broken   

I got so mad at that moment i threw my glass with water i was drinking at the kitten..
I dont know if i should regret it or the kitten deserved it 
She is completely wet and doesn't dare to get close to me again.


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 19, 2013)

Kitten abuse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My cat just ruined my tablet!
> The screen is completely destroyed and the sound is broken
> 
> I got so mad at that moment i threw my glass with water i was drinking at the kitten..
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wait until she's hungry 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Just wait until she's hungry
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How she is? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> How she is?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How could I know, she's not my cat 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 19, 2013)

Getting beer and cigars for tomorrow. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## chuuwak (Dec 19, 2013)

Drink beer and Watching TV


----------



## hanisod (Dec 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> how do i even shot web?

Click to collapse



:what:






PuffMaN said:


> Reporting yet another 10 post spammer.. yes, you!
> 
> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
> _Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_

Click to collapse



Oh noobs, oh noobs
Whatcha gonna do?
Whatcha gonna do when I come for you 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## warface123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Being bored.

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Go buy a mansion or something.

Click to collapse



Im home right now....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Buy an Island online.

Click to collapse



Im gonna live on my own ASAP. Just need to get my life back on track .....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. And once that happens you can buy me stuff.

Click to collapse



Never man.sorry to say but really never.....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol you're a funny guy. Too bad I have to kill you.

Click to collapse



Come at me bro!

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Warface. may he be forever archived.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Dec 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> R.I.P. Warface. may he be forever archived.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I will....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## opssemnik (Dec 19, 2013)

poting here while listening to "World of Hardstyle 2014" and flashing wifi fix for my backported cm9 for nexus 4.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

opssemnik said:


> poting here while listening to "World of Hardstyle 2014" and flashing wifi fix for my backported cm9 for nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Gimme your screenshots or the thread link.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## opssemnik (Dec 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Gimme your screenshots or the thread link.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



didnt created thread, i will soon, i just used lg og drivers of ics rom(stock rom)on a galaxy nexus cm, and used cm 10.1 kernel with 2 changes on ramdisk. screenshot not working.


----------



## schooled (Dec 20, 2013)

Listening to Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon. If you aren't doing this, do it now and your life will be changed forever.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2013)

Hour ago I forgot I shouldve bought a xmas present for the girl and give it to her tonight. Well obviously I forgot(not the gift but the fact today's the last day I'll see her before xmas) so I went to dept store by motorbike and it's almost frost out there, got her some perfumes and what not and she'll be here in 15 minutes. 

Bullet dodged. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> My cat just ruined my tablet!
> The screen is completely destroyed and the sound is broken
> 
> I got so mad at that moment i threw my glass with water i was drinking at the kitten..
> ...

Click to collapse



Deserved it


----------



## NokkCha (Dec 20, 2013)

Watching asian girls eat food on youtube.


----------



## shaten (Dec 20, 2013)

trying to find 5 more threads to post in so i can help test new kit kat spins.

at work


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 20, 2013)

Watching Ghost Adventures 

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 20, 2013)

Watching Buried. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 21, 2013)

Thinking of trying to port touchwiz to the galaxy nexus seems kind of hard but my plan might work 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 21, 2013)

Still figuring out how to remove auto mms conversion in default mesaaging app of jellybean theme.for galaxy y   

Sent from Apple Inc.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 21, 2013)

i just 'accidentaly' found out what im getting for christmas! 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 21, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i just 'accidentaly' found out what im getting for christmas!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Is it a deep fryer?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is it a deep fryer?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah! now I CAN DIE...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 21, 2013)

.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 21, 2013)

Just roaming around 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihbarvar (Dec 21, 2013)

Eating something and drinking tea


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 21, 2013)

Debating to get an xbox one or not.... 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 22, 2013)

At the Chicago Bulls Game 






>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## mcolvin2005 (Dec 22, 2013)

watching TV


----------



## Dragn4rce (Dec 22, 2013)

I ate a cinnabon. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> At the Chicago Bulls Game
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHAT DA HELL YOU DOIN ON XDA IF YOUR AT A GAME??? >_____>

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 22, 2013)

Dragn4rce said:


> I ate a cinnabon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol it was at the intermission and I was checking my pics. Then my addiction to xda kicked in lol

Right now I'm smoking some cinnabon vape

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 22, 2013)

Watching Titanic :'(

Sent from my etits.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2013)

we celebrated christmas today, my parents bought me a new radio, with great quality speakers, usb support... and an iphone dock.
well, i am getting an android in like a week or 2, but i think i'll keep my iphone as ipod for my dock.
playing music using it works really nice.

btw my iphone has a crack in it. The case broke and the iphone fell on the floor, breaking the glass. Stupid low quality ****.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> we celebrated christmas today, my parents bought me a new radio, with great quality speakers, usb support... and an iphone dock.
> well, i am getting an android in like a week or 2, but i think i'll keep my iphone as ipod for my dock.
> playing music using it works really nice.
> 
> btw my iphone has a crack in it. The case broke and the iphone fell on the floor, breaking the glass. Stupid low quality ****.

Click to collapse



what iphone you have ?
im searshing for good price to get new nexus 7 2013


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> what iphone you have ?
> im searshing for good price to get new nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



iphone 4 16gb


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> iphone 4 16gb

Click to collapse



sorry but it is nothing


----------



## domini99 (Dec 22, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> sorry but it is nothing

Click to collapse




No sh*t ofcourse its nothing 
Its a stupid ****ing iphone, those are sh*t and the screen breaks as soon as you look at it, it is slow as hell and all apps keep crashing, even on my dad's 5. They are extremely overpriced and can do practically nothing, the only thing they are usable for is as mp4 player.
I don't understand how people even like those things!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 22, 2013)

At Don Juan, local Hispanic convenient store getting masa for tamales.  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 22, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No sh*t ofcourse its nothing
> Its a stupid ****ing iphone, those are sh*t and the screen breaks as soon as you look at it, it is slow as hell and all apps keep crashing, even on my dad's 5. They are extremely overpriced and can do practically nothing, the only thing they are usable for is as mp4 player.
> I don't understand how people even like those things!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats good to know. but why are you celebrating christmas early? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thats good to know. but why are you celebrating christmas early?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Boo. Not funny.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcolvin2005 (Dec 23, 2013)

watching Blue Bloods


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 23, 2013)

Cracking Resident Evil 4 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 23, 2013)

Just after 420 lol I'm now relaxing??

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thats good to know. but why are you celebrating christmas early?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




My mom has to work next week, and she works fulltime, like 7am to 12pm fulltime.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Dec 23, 2013)

Intimately trying to achieve my greatest goal yet. Sleep.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepitogrill (Dec 23, 2013)

playing clash of clans


----------



## domini99 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm now troubleshooting my pc, the screen has been flickering alot since a few days, now trying another operating system to see if its just that the Windows 8.1 gpu drivers are f"cked up or the gpu is in need of replacement.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Boo. Not funny.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



uhm...i wasnt trying to be funny...i was asking an actual question.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 23, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> uhm...i wasnt trying to be funny...i was asking an actual question.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol, I thought you were acting like his iPhone was an "early Christmas present"

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lol, I thought you were acting like his iPhone was an "early Christmas present"
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iPhone for Christmas.. The Christmas is ruined. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Eureka 

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## werder-96 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watch TV 

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 23, 2013)

playing Quake.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 24, 2013)

Playing with my PS4 

Sent Gmail


----------



## NEM1PRO (Dec 24, 2013)

Read the forum xda-developers, looking for interesting topics.


----------



## mEmoZz (Dec 24, 2013)

Take my breakfast


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sitting and doing nothing.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Sitting and doing nothing.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me too man .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Me too man .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wooow we are three here 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2013)

Downloading update for my hackintosh...







Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Dec 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Downloading update for my hackintosh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Downloading drivers updates for my WENDUURS :what:





Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

Waiting for my lunch!

And surfing on xda


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 24, 2013)

Getting pissed over windows phone... Get me out of this jail guys, help...


Sent from my L625


----------



## FunWithApps (Dec 24, 2013)

Surfing, waiting for christmas evening.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

In the taviling way and waiting for my new nexus 7 2013

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2013)

Watching Home Alone of course


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Getting pissed over windows phone... Get me out of this jail guys, help...
> 
> 
> Sent from my L625

Click to collapse




Okay
*shoots missile*

It 'll be there in aprox 5 to 10 minutes


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2013)

DBZo07 said:


> Getting pissed over windows phone... Get me out of this jail guys, help...
> 
> 
> Sent from my L625

Click to collapse



Well, let's hope there's an Android under your tree this year.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 24, 2013)

Xmas party over(with relatives), better party hopefully tomorrow. Finally this celebration has come to end. Ima just sit back and watch TV. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2013)

Eating at mcdonalds...










Everybody suddenly despawned.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Eating at mcdonalds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? They're celebrating xmas?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Why? They're celebrating xmas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Think so, actually xmas is tomorrow and the day after tomorrow 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Trying how to get rid of a stalker on whatsapp.. blocking does not help...
Any tips maybe???
BTW  that guy is insulting my girlfriend and he is gonna pay for it...

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 24, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Trying how to get rid of a stalker on whatsapp.. blocking does not help...
> Any tips maybe???
> BTW  that guy is insulting my girlfriend and he is gonna pay for it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



id censor the second part of it if i was you.
but why is he doing that anyway? any reason?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 24, 2013)

NEM1PRO said:


> Read the forum xda-developers, looking for interesting topics.

Click to collapse



It is interesting until people come in here and play police. Did you actually see the post count. Lol If this room don't interest you then simply don't come in this 1. Obviously people are here posting what their doing at the moment so consider that. A what are you doing topic can go along way

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcolvin2005 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching Polar Express


----------



## jkuczy16 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching A Christmas Story.  24 hours of it

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EzSqueezeCheese (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching North America. Intense it is. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 25, 2013)

jkuczy16 said:


> Watching A Christmas Story.  24 hours of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol watching the same thing best Christmas movie. You'll shoot your eye out lol and the famous tongue on the pole trick don't lie you've tried it lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Dec 25, 2013)

Opening gifts and sipping Vino!


----------



## armyboy11b (Dec 25, 2013)

PT. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> id censor the second part of it if i was you.
> but why is he doing that anyway? any reason?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No reason at all. That guy is a mental retarded guy. ...

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> No reason at all. That guy is a mental retarded guy. ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whoever that is is a Scumbag for the last part especially. 

If i were you, I wouldn't let him get away with it either. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just cut myself from my iphone's cracked screen 

Yet i'm still using it, iphone looks so much better when covered in blood.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Playing with my new toys!!!
I got an S4 Mini, new gaming laptop and a rasbery pi...advanced set! Along with a few cloths and toys. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Playing with my new toys!!!
> I got an S4 Mini, new gaming laptop and a rasbery pi...advanced set! Along with a few cloths and toys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Wow........ I'm still waiting to buy a new phone..

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

When you planning on getting one?

And how the hell do i use a rasberry pi???

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> When you planning on getting one?
> 
> And how the hell do i use a rasberry pi???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



As soon as I have enough cash to buy a mid-range Sony device.

You can use Raspberry Pi for something special.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBZo07 (Dec 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Okay
> *shoots missile*
> 
> It 'll be there in aprox 5 to 10 minutes
> ...

Click to collapse








oh it was bulls eye.

Thank you


@LordManhattan god bless you..



Currently, trying to patch free xap... No luck..








Sent from my L625


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Getting bullied again..
Why me always... life ain't not at all  :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## killger (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm trying to make 10 useless posts on XDA. After that, I'll be able to announce one helpful app.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Getting bullied again..
> Why me always... life ain't not at all  :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You aint the only one.
Just dont care about them.

How bad is the bullying anyway?
Is it just pathetic words of a douche bully?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You aint the only one.
> Just dont care about them.
> 
> How bad is the bullying anyway?
> ...

Click to collapse



Both man.
Translation is as following.
After I have beaten you up and f*cked you mother.
If I know where that guy lives im gonna kill him for real.
No one says something about any mother let alone my mom that ain't gonna live long anymore ; (

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Both man.
> Translation is as following.
> After I have beaten you up and f*cked you mother.
> If I know where that guy lives im gonna kill him for real.
> ...

Click to collapse



So do you even know him? Sounds like hes just another d*k who you should either gang up on and beat him up if you know him OR report him AND THEN beat him up when you find out where he lives.

But seriously. Just insult him back if its as harsh as what he said or not. Its the least you can do at this point in time. And its only 1 guy. What ca he do that you cant?

Im a nice guy until people screw with me. And thats not very often. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> So do you even know him? Sounds like hes just another d*k who you should either gang up on and beat him up if you know him OR report him AND THEN beat him up when you find out where he lives.
> 
> But seriously. Just insult him back if its as harsh as what he said or not. Its the least you can do at this point in time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know that guy at all.
He is also insulting a girl that I like very much. I blocked him so thats fixed tho. I swearing like hell to him and suddenly he has shut his mouth. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well hes just one of those 'tough guys'

Act tough but are absolute wimps in reality

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Well hes just one of those 'tough guys'
> 
> Act tough but are absolute wimps in reality
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think so.
Lets see what happens If I unblock him

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am also getting bullied alot, but completely ignoring them seems to work the best.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I am also getting bullied alot, but completely ignoring them seems to work the best.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So do i dom...
So do i...

I thought bullys were like the ones on tv...no where near as bad as tv makes it.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> So do i dom...
> So do i...
> 
> I thought bullys were like the ones on tv...no where near as bad as tv makes it.
> ...

Click to collapse



And thats how life goes.
I have a funny picture. 
We don't need sex because life f*cks us enoughm it must be somewhere

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxiride (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, currently writing "Well, currently writing" xD lol

Looking for some good module for Xposed, such a great app!! Awesome, take a look at it if you already haven't.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 25, 2013)

warface123 said:


> And thats how life goes.
> I have a funny picture.
> We don't need sex because life f*cks us enoughm it must be somewhere
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah...wait...0_o

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1nsomn1ac (Dec 25, 2013)

killger said:


> I'm trying to make 10 useless posts on XDA. After that, I'll be able to announce one helpful app.

Click to collapse



You can still announce it... Just can't insert a link or create a new thread, etc, etc. We would still like to know what you got.


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 26, 2013)

Downloading & installing witcher 2 lets hope it have good gameplay and graphics


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 26, 2013)

Watching a 7 minute mini episode. This one, in particular.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwntNANJCOE

My neighbour cheerfully reminded me that it was still 10 days to Januari 1st, and not 3 as I originally thought (What, I'm horrible with calendars. What do you mean, it's not a sunday?). Well bugger....


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 26, 2013)

Just browsing around. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Xmas dinner 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 26, 2013)

I just have my grandparents my old and upgraded PC, they seem to be very happy with it 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 26, 2013)

Was Playing CS. Now browsing 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 26, 2013)

Making new signatures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what do yall think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 26, 2013)

Trying to get sleep. Got like 5 hours till I gotta get up. Just don't feel like sleeping at all so decided to respond to instant messages and check out some forums. Epic cruise coming up tomorrow with a bunch of friends. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Making new signatures
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




As far as i can see on my cracked iphone screen, really nice! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 26, 2013)

New one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rounded the corners changed a little bit

Sent from my SAMSUNG SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> As far as i can see on my cracked iphone screen, really nice!
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrniceguy1437 (Dec 27, 2013)

Counting down posts from 10-1 so I can post in the Jedi MasterX thread!!! Cod3L1ne will see me there soon!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

mrniceguy1437 said:


> Counting down posts from 10-1 so I can post in the Jedi MasterX thread!!! Cod3L1ne will see me there soon!

Click to collapse



Or you should be warned by a mod.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## mrniceguy1437 (Dec 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Or you should be warned by a mod.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not trying to be trouble, what would a mod warn me about? I answered the topic validly here (and I feel I stayed perfectly on topic in all my threads tonight) , even socializing with folks I've seen in the threads I'm trying to get in to. Sorry if I was misunderstood, just having clean fun here IMO.

Is that OK?


----------



## 93fuelslut (Dec 27, 2013)

Making out with your mom 

sent from your moms phone


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

mrniceguy1437 said:


> Not trying to be trouble, what would a mod warn me about? I answered the topic validly here (and I feel I stayed perfectly on topic in all my threads tonight) , even socializing with folks I've seen in the threads I'm trying to get in to. Sorry if I was misunderstood, just having clean fun here IMO.
> 
> Is that OK?

Click to collapse



READ the forum rules properly.....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## mrniceguy1437 (Dec 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> READ the forum rules properly.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To stay on topic in this thread... 

"Right now I'm..." trying to figure out which rule you think I'm breaking. I've read the rules before and am honestly not sure what rule you think I'm breaking here. I didn't just register tonight and start spamming, I've actually been registered here longer than you.

Please let me know what I've done wrong, anyone. luqman, you may be alone on this one my friend.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

mrniceguy1437 said:


> To stay on topic in this thread...
> 
> "Right now I'm..." trying to figure out which rule you think I'm breaking. I've read the rules before and am honestly not sure what rule you think I'm breaking here. I didn't just register tonight and start spamming, I've actually been registered here longer than you.
> 
> Please let me know what I've done wrong, anyone. luqman, you may be alone on this one my friend.

Click to collapse



Read this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## mrniceguy1437 (Dec 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Read this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



So now I'm wondering if you think I broke Rule #7. Do you think my post was spam. If so I think you're incredibly mistaken once again my friend. Please communicate without links on this one. My question to you again is: what rule do you think I broke?

I don't need a link to a tutorial on how to get 10 posts and why they're required. You don't need to embarrass yourself more by wasting a mods time with this either.

What a warm xda welcome 

Trying to stay kinda on topic 
Post what you're doing right now!


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

mrniceguy1437 said:


> So now I'm wondering if you think I broke Rule #7. Do you think my post was spam. If so I think you're incredibly mistaken once again my friend. Please communicate without links on this one. My question to you again is: what rule do you think I broke?
> 
> I don't need a link to a tutorial on how to get 10 posts and why they're required. You don't need to embarrass yourself more by wasting a mods time with this either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. I'M A DUMB PERSON....... enough? 

I just helped you 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## mrniceguy1437 (Dec 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> OK. I'M A DUMB PERSON....... enough?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bah, not like that bro. It's xda OT for petes sake, we're all allowed to be DUMB in here!! You and myself included.

Finally got my ten posts thanks to you too, now I'm finally posting around...catch you there or here :good:


----------



## mrsweet08 (Dec 27, 2013)

Messing with this new tab learning what I can do watching Dr who. And learning root methods woo so much to do so little time

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 27, 2013)

Just woke up. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 27, 2013)

Playing Gran Turismo 6 in my PS Vita 

Message Sent


----------



## 13druber (Dec 27, 2013)

*chilling*

Drinking coffee and surfing the forum on my tab 3.


----------



## batezip (Dec 27, 2013)

Nurbolat said:


> Trying to get more than 10 posts in off-top threads to ask developers

Click to collapse



Hey man I have same hobby


----------



## Moarbile (Dec 27, 2013)

flyboyovyick said:


> Well, i should start.
> Typing a thread o xda called Post what you're doing right now!
> Listening to DAB
> Just downloaded a rom, ord kicking in

Click to collapse



drawing! Counting days to holidays =)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nurbolat said:


> Trying to get more than 10 posts in off-top threads to ask developers

Click to collapse



But, development threads are for development, and Q&A are for questions? 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Dec 27, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> But, development threads are for development, and Q&A are for questions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They never learn 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## mosquis71 (Dec 27, 2013)

I want to post and I can not because I have less than ten posts!

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

...and I want to put a tutorial Tablet Asus Memo Pad HD 7


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 27, 2013)

On a 4 day holliday and already bored

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mining bitcoins again.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 27, 2013)

420 blaze it fgt

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Playing asphalt 8 as its now free.
Along with waiting to mine bitcoins
And listening to my music. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Its ok...we all know pc is the best...
...




Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Dec 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its ok...we all know pc is the best...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol i agree 
I have been using pc and xbox over years, none of both has ever let me down.

But i am going to sleep now.
Bye all 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its ok...we all know pc is the best...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 lawl
Me too.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## ApriliaM3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Some people seem to think it's ok to swear as much as you want here...  I can assure you it's not.  Knock it off.
Just because the filter edits your post, does not make it acceptable. The intent is clear and if it continues, you will be dealt with.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 28, 2013)

ApriliaM3 said:


> Some people seem to think it's ok to swear as much as you want here...  I can assure you it's not.  Knock it off.
> Just because the filter edits your post, does not make it acceptable. The intent is clear and if it continues, you will be dealt with.

Click to collapse



So...thread cleaned and a warning?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Its ok...we all know pc is the best...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

If I could get Nintendo and/or Sony titles on my PC, then life would be complete.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 28, 2013)

Drinking a beer after a long day of nothing lol I need a day job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 28, 2013)

Riding my board that I just got from CowTown today 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## magnetoll (Dec 28, 2013)

*plot*

winding down, and searching for solution to un-smartphone problem


----------



## Antagonist42 (Dec 28, 2013)

Having a break from sorting and renaming all these Qualcomm documents I've got piled up on my Hard Drive!!!

Think I'm going snowblind :silly:


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 28, 2013)

Playing with my brother's Alacatel One Touch Magic 

Message Sent


----------



## poppers162 (Dec 28, 2013)

Testing out my new xbox one! 

Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WildfireDEV (Dec 28, 2013)

poppers162 said:


> Testing out my new xbox one!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah me too I thought I wasn't going to get one but then I opened our 4WD boot and there was my last Christmas present.


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 28, 2013)

Still having hard time to edit my mms.apk to remove/change the sms to mms threshold :'( anyone help? 

Message Sent


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 28, 2013)

Coding websites raw and making forum signatures for other yes I needed a beer?

Sent From My SAMSUNG-SGH-I317


----------



## domini99 (Dec 28, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Coding websites raw and making forum signatures for other yes I needed a beer?
> 
> Sent From My SAMSUNG-SGH-I317

Click to collapse




Isnt it terrible to work without numpad? Atleast i find it hard to work without.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Isnt it terrible to work without numpad? Atleast i find it hard to work without.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dont use a numpad

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I dont use a numpad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I also don't use numpad.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I also don't use numpad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me neither.

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Me too... i'm too laaaazzzzzyyyy to use that 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

I should be sleeping already for 4 hours.
Damn why can't I get can't sleep???

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I should be sleeping already for 4 hours.
> Damn why can't I get can't sleep???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because you're in love with XDA 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Because you're in love with XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Im not in love with XDA .
Im just not tired and only pissed off. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Im not in love with XDA .
> Im just not tired and only pissed off.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I shall sleep now too, because I need to get up early, but I listen to music instead. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Well, I shall sleep now too, because I need to get up early, but I listen to music instead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Have a great night. Im gonna sleep too. Cya

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## joNz. (Dec 29, 2013)

Im gonna stay up all night and sleep early tomorrow, been waking up 2-3pm for a week now.
Also if anyone can help me out with rooting SGS4 4.3 MKF and bypassing KNOX pm me please.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Have a great night. Im gonna sleep too. Cya
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



10 minites later...and still on xda...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 10 minites later...and still on xda...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Schhhhh... That's a secret ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 29, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Because you're in love with XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm playing Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 29, 2013)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> I'm playing Splinter Cell Blacklist

Click to collapse



Love that game

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kajankajan (Dec 29, 2013)

Waiting for my Chromecast to arrive 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol i seem to be the only one using the numpad 

Well numpad controls camera control in almost any animating software i use, so with the computers that have no numpads aka laptops, i have to remap the keys to like ctrl + shift + 1

Anywayz, i just woke up and now i'm sitting here just waking up and browsing xda to see what i have missed.

My cracked iphone is slightly bit by bit giving out, the touchscreen is responding worse by the day.......
Well my new Android phone will arrive next week


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol i seem to be the only one using the numpad
> 
> Well numpad controls camera control in almost any animating software i use, so with the computers that have no numpads aka laptops, i have to remap the keys to like ctrl + shift + 1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What Android phone did you buy?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> What Android phone did you buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He bougt a Galaxy S2 If im not wrong. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> What Android phone did you buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Warface is right, got myself a Galaxy S2 i9100 
As cheap as 120 euros with new battery and class 10 8gb microsd card


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Warface is right, got myself a Galaxy S2 i9100
> As cheap as 120 euros with new battery and class 10 8gb microsd card

Click to collapse



So cheap... I hope I can found GS2 in my country with simillar price (542 Malaysian Ringgit).

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Warface is right, got myself a Galaxy S2 i9100
> As cheap as 120 euros with new battery and class 10 8gb microsd card

Click to collapse



Still the best device out there 
Haters gonna hate 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Still the best device out there
> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse




I LOVE the galaxy s2


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I LOVE the galaxy s2

Click to collapse



I love my Galaxy S4  :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I love my Galaxy S4  :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I still love my first Android phone (yes, below) even I gonna buy another phone.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

On my way to the cinema...
Btw looking at phone's screen with 3d glasses..... RAINBOW COLORS


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 29, 2013)

Watching my son play saints row 3

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Those 3d glasses look pretty good for some reason


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

This is you

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

On xda

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> This is you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Is this in reacion to me? Yeah this is how i look like. Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Those 3d glasses look pretty good for some reason

Click to collapse



Wow, you're so handsome....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Wow, you're so handsome....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol thanks


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Is this in reacion to me? Yeah this is how i look like. Problem?

Click to collapse



No,  you thought wrong
I mean I imagined you like this

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> No,  you thought wrong
> I mean I imagined you like this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Lol i know i destroy everything, but i managed to not destroy myself (yet)


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mining bitcoins...AGAIN...
It would just be nice to get free money

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mury982314 (Dec 29, 2013)

Chilling


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Checking my galaxy s2 delivery status. Currently still on "Warehouse Amsterdam"


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking at all those closed offtopic threads we once had so much fun in, like "the person above me" thread.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Looking at all those closed offtopic threads we once had so much fun in, like "the person above me" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought you sad to me that where gonna sleep  

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I thought you sad to me that where gonna sleep
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yeah, but i always have my last xda-check before i finally go to sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 29, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, but i always have my last xda-check before i finally go to sleep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha I understand it  
Have a wonderful New Year .
And now im gonna sleep

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Dec 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Haha I understand it
> Have a wonderful New Year .
> And now im gonna sleep
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Me too, cya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Being lazy watching GrownUps
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That's not GrownUps...

Click to collapse



Yea it was on fx that was a commercial

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

is that better lol 

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Adam Sandler!
> Yes I'm no longer confused now.

Click to collapse



Don't know why you were confused anyway what reason would I have to lie about a what I'm doing now topic?

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't know. That's why I was confused.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



That awkward moment when you try to say someone is lying then they slap you with proof and you have that weird deer in the headlights stare lol ?lol

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## ZhaoPH (Dec 30, 2013)

Watching Anderson Silva broken legs 

Message Sent


----------



## joNz. (Dec 30, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Watching Anderson Silva broken legs
> 
> Message Sent

Click to collapse



Saw that too, so awful, so sad.. anyway, yesterdays allnighter didnt work out as i fell asleep and nobody tried to wake me up more than a phone call.. and it was on silent. So its now 7 am and i dont think i could do another one, i do got some goodies to eat and drink but its during the day that kills me slowly ?


----------



## Zenwalker1985 (Dec 30, 2013)

What more fun than spending quite a good time on this forum on Monday morning at work place


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Watching Anderson Silva broken legs
> 
> Message Sent

Click to collapse



Damn it looked crazy man 

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Damn it looked crazy man
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse




Didn't know about that yet!
Damn i need to follow news better

In the meanwhile.....
My parents don't understand this forum. I try to explain but they still didn't understand. What do they do? Get angry on me and start screaming.

The best way i can describe this forum to my parents is an "android hacking forum"
But then they got angry because that still didn't cover the point of topics like these.

Anybody knows a good description for my 30/40 year old parents to understand this without screaming at me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




Zenwalker1985 said:


> What more fun than spending quite a good time on this forum on Monday morning at work place

Click to collapse




Btw 10 post spammer detected.
Somebody please report him? Cant do that on my iphone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Didn't know about that yet!
> Damn i need to follow news better
> 
> In the meanwhile.....
> ...

Click to collapse



You can waste your time playing post police I don't care how he or anyone else gets there 10 posts it really isn't that serious nobody gets paid to be here we are all here for the experience so stop ruining it being a wannabe cop get a life

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> You can waste your time playing post police I don't care how he or anyone else gets there 10 posts it really isn't that serious nobody gets paid to be here we are all here for the experience so stop ruining it being a wannabe cop get a life
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse




Okay. sorry, this has been against the rules since i joined this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 30, 2013)

Watching some random tv shows on xbmc. Rewatching Flashforward atm. Kinda cheesy show but what can you do. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> You can waste your time playing post police I don't care how he or anyone else gets there 10 posts it really isn't that serious nobody gets paid to be here we are all here for the experience so stop ruining it being a wannabe cop get a life
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse



Do you know the xda-Rules ??! .. 

Reporting 10 post spammer is no-way a work of so called "police" .. Supporting rules doesnt make one a Cop .. 

Get a life ?? Instead of supporting 10 post spammer you get a Life,buddy..

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




bgos10 said:


> Trying to get 10 posts to post my work here
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse


@malybru

 (cant report via tapatalk  )


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2013)

New tv







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 30, 2013)

You are doing new tv xD
Hahahaa

Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> You are doing new tv xD
> Hahahaa
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated phone!!!

Click to collapse









Got it from my grandparents, screen completely distorted and unreadable.
I managed to make the tv usable again






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr.Gentleman said:


> Do you know the xda-Rules ??! ..
> 
> Reporting 10 post spammer is no-way a work of so called "police" .. Supporting rules doesnt make one a Cop ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then waste your time and do it and wait for a cookie do it yourself don't cheerleader rally for somebody else to man yea get a life this is a forum this whole thread is bogus if you want to be technical this has nothing to do with android anything maybe this thread needs closed because it's spam for that matter lol 

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Then waste your time and do it and wait for a cookie do it yourself don't cheerleader rally for somebody else to man yea get a life this is a forum this whole thread is bogus if you want to be technical this has nothing to do with android anything maybe this thread needs closed because it's spam for that matter lol
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse



Seriously? Your making a big deal out of 10 post spammers and playing police...

*i dont want to live on this planet any more.jpg

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Seriously? Your making a big deal out of 10 post spammers and playing police...
> 
> *i dont want to live on this planet any more.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not me I don't care who post what I was saying don't involve me by asking me to report anyone I am not the post police so get your reply straight its childish

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well then if you dont want to play police yourself, then just ignore it.
I mean, no ones gonna become a mod anytime soon now just because they reported a 10 post spammer. We aint getting paid to do it. So whats the point i hear you say? (Lets face it. Everyone asks that) there is none apart from to stop spammers.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Well then if you dont want to play police yourself, then just ignore it.
> I mean, no ones gonna become a mod anytime soon now just because they reported a 10 post spammer. We aint getting paid to do it. So whats the point i hear you say? (Lets face it. Everyone asks that) there is none apart from to stop spammers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Again read before replying your making no sense I didn't say report anyone and I'm not going to I don't see who posts then check their profile and see its their first post then say hey 10 post spammers detected let's report him lol yea nobody gets paid and because someone been here longer then someone new doesn't mean their spamming you just jumped into something and don't know what your talking about because you would be talking to them not me we started talking about the Silva fight then someone said no better place to be but here then someone else quoted my post saying let's report him meaning the guy that said no better place and I simply stated no you do it don't ask me to play police period

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Again read before replying your making no sense I didn't say report anyone and I'm not going to I don't see who posts then check their profile and see its their first post then say hey 10 post spammers detected let's report him lol yea nobody gets paid and because someone been here longer then someone new doesn't mean their spamming you just jumped into something and don't know what your talking about because you would be talking to them not me we started talking about the Silva fight then someone said no better place to be but here then someone else quoted my post saying let's report him meaning the guy that said no better place and I simply stated no you do it don't ask me to play police period
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse



Go back to the spamming bit.

We dont care if someone with 10posts is here. Its the fact that they have nothing else to say but "...10 posts!" Thats spamming. If they actually participate then no one cares.
And like i said, we dont ask YOU in particular to play police. Its everyone that could do it if they want. If you dont want to then we dont care. Just get on with whatever youre doing. I couldnt care if someone did or didnt report someone.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Go back to the spamming bit.
> 
> We dont care if someone with 10posts is here. Its the fact that they have nothing else to say but "...10 posts!" Thats spamming. If they actually participate then no one cares.
> And like i said, we dont ask YOU in particular to play police. Its everyone that could do it if they want. If you dont want to then we dont care. Just get on with whatever youre doing. I couldnt care if someone did or didnt report someone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then what are you making a big deal about to then say the same thing I've been saying. If reporting people is your thing then so be it it's not mine I can't say the person was spamming his post was not the definition of spam yea he only had 4 posts but still wasn't the definition of spam to me. Like I said 4000 posts or 4 is no different when you make a what your doing now thread he stated what he was doing now so what's the problem was my point

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Then what are you making a big deal about to then say the same thing I've been saying. If reporting people is your thing then so be it it's not mine I can't say the person was spamming his post was not the definition of spam yea he only had 4 posts but still wasn't the definition of spam to me. Like I said 4000 posts or 4 is no different when you make a what your doing now thread he stated what he was doing now so what's the problem was my point
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse




Geez if i never was born this discussion never happened


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Geez if i never was born this discussion never happened
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea you started it because the guy had 4 posts. That was not the definition of spam we was discussing the Silva fight which you stated you didn't see but replied to that specific topic anyway so you basically did what you was complaining about that guy doing he stated what he was doing and you commented on something you wasn't doing 

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## domini99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Yea you started it because the guy had 4 posts. That was not the definition of spam we was discussing the Silva fight which you stated you didn't see but replied to that specific topic anyway so you basically did what you was complaining about that guy doing he stated what he was doing and you commented on something you wasn't doing
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*

Click to collapse









Seriously this is going nowhere, lets stop fighting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Aight guys stop the petty fighting. Let's get back on topic. I'm doing absolutely nothing.

Click to collapse



Lies :|

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Playing saints row 3 and tapatalking great combination
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *I'm doing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you won't but I don't expect you to be smarter then a 5th grader lol ?

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But I have I.Q. of 39. @veeman confirmed it to be genius level.

Click to collapse




Lol well that's smarter then me lmao

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## warface123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Laying on the couch with my dog playing 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But I have I.Q. of 39. @veeman confirmed it to be genius level.

Click to collapse



I.Q. of 7.
Beat that!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nothing ._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Waiting for new years day and my birthday.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Waiting for new years day and my birthday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a little of firework rest is upstairs

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 30, 2013)

So whos got me a birthday present?!?!!!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But I have I.Q. of 39. @veeman confirmed it to be genius level.

Click to collapse



Yes, yes. Genius. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is it because of my extra 21st chromosome?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No, it's because you're a plant.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What? How long have you known this?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Since I saw you sitting in a pot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Waiting for the new year...
21h and 30 min to go 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 31, 2013)

You are Arabian 

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## delman420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Panhandling on fisherman's wharf in San Francisco like I do every damn day of my life so if you are in the city I'm in front of the McDonald's on the wharf so come give me some money so I can get my old school evo back


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> You are Arabian
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

Click to collapse



Yes. And I hate it 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes. And I hate it
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

10 days till my birthday!!!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There is nothing fun in here , absolutely nothing. 
If I had a chance to travel outside this boring place , I would have taken it.
Like seriously booooring. No fun places 


Thank you internet.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> There is nothing fun in here , absolutely nothing.
> If I had a chance to travel outside this boring place , I would have taken it.
> Like seriously booooring. No fun places
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean just like britain? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> You mean just like britain?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Am...not sure 
But if I had the chance to travel to any country, it'll be Japan.
Am still waiting for 6yrs for the chance to come. 
Hopefully soon, or I'll lose my mind in here.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Beatsleigher (Dec 31, 2013)

Waiting for mg New keyboard Tod arrive -_-


----------



## WildfireDEV (Dec 31, 2013)

Getting ready to go and see the Sydney Harbour Fireworks 


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking for something to watch on Netflix 

I am Paranoid


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> There is nothing fun in here , absolutely nothing.
> If I had a chance to travel outside this boring place , I would have taken it.
> Like seriously booooring. No fun places
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Central Valley in CA, USA. Dead as a door knob. Only thing to do around here is work and drink. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## SafinWasi (Dec 31, 2013)

Calmly sitting and having fun with CM 11.0, waiting for 2014.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes. And I hate it
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Why?????!!!!!!

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------

The place yes
But to be Arabian is so good

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## sandm4n (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching cat videos on YouTube.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 31, 2013)

Pls give me you picture
Using xda

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




sandm4n said:


> Watching cat videos on YouTube.

Click to collapse



Pls give me your own picture

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## warface123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I wanna wish everyone a happy new year .
And now im gonna light some firework xD.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## WildfireDEV (Dec 31, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I wanna wish everyone a happy new year .
> And now im gonna light some firework xD.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I wish everyone a Happy New Year. The Sydney Harbour Fireworks were amazing. 


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Still sitting here mining bitcoins...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 31, 2013)

Counting remaining minutes to new year ... 2h and 3 min to go

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

4 hours here 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Dec 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 4 hours here
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



3 here.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year to everybody

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

After the new year, i can then wait for my birthday!

No one got me any presents?
Maybe £1,000,000? 
Jk

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Fragmentos (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm now congratulating new year to everyone!    
Happy new year guys! 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j4v3d (Dec 31, 2013)

Reading up on the tech news and general news and listening to some music and chatting away on facebook


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Currently deleting mcafee for avg.
Getting too many false positives from mcafee and i cant trust quarantined items...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 31, 2013)

^^McAfee is trash, good choice :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year to everybody! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Only 10days till my birthday!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> ^^McAfee is trash, good choice :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was pre-installed on my laptop. Even though it came with 2 1/2 year licence id still go for unpaid protection. Just the same thing but more basic.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 1, 2014)

You will be banned after 4days

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrong thread? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 1, 2014)

Im joking man

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 1, 2014)

Playing around with gimp making a few signatures
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayk32 (Jan 1, 2014)

"Happy New Year", 2014 Just listening to magic music channel. Lol


----------



## domini99 (Jan 1, 2014)

Just woke up, yes at 11:30 am.... But atleast i woke up.

Now waiting for my sisters to get ready for breakfast, which is probably going to take the rest of the day.

What would happen if i hide the makeup for a few hours, would they freeze for a few hours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 1, 2014)

Arguing with my dad over who gets to use the TV this evening. It's his football program vs the new Sherlock ep. 

He is _not_ going to win this.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> Arguing with my dad over who gets to use the TV this evening. It's his football program vs the new Sherlock ep.
> 
> He is _not_ going to win this.

Click to collapse



Good for you :thumbup:

_        A lovely thing about Christmas is that it's compulsory, like a thunderstorm, and we all go through it together.
Garrison Keillor    _


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 1, 2014)

Just chilling and laughing at people who have terrible hangovera

Sent from my panda


----------



## jfriend33 (Jan 1, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Just chilling and laughing at people who have terrible hangovera
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



You need to make loud sounds and cook something smelly 

Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 1, 2014)

Dragging myself up what a night 2014

* Sent from my Nizote 2 using DN3[/]*


----------



## alexemme (Jan 1, 2014)

waiting for 10 post count
to have access to my phone development area on this forum :/


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 1, 2014)

watching crazy people from 2012!!!!
try to find 10 posts

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Dragn4rce (Jan 1, 2014)

Trying to make the Nexus 5 works on Verizon. :/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaiselW (Jan 1, 2014)

Breathing

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Whatsapping with @domini99

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Whatsapping with @domini99
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What about me? 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 1, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> What about me?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Gimme me your numbee via PM I will add you

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 1, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> What about me?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Whats your skype/whatsapp number?
Ofcourse we can chat too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2014)

I dont even have watsapp 
And even if i do re-download it, my accounts screwed...its been 'veryfing payment' since i renewed my account...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 2, 2014)

However, i am going to sleep now. @gmaster1 i'll see if you replied to my pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## initialdwiko (Jan 2, 2014)

Working. And trying to fill up the 10 post that I need. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 2, 2014)

Watching the Fiesta Bowl and flashing Roms

"Zed's dead baby,Zed's dead"
Sent from my ATT S4 draped in velvety awesomeness


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 2, 2014)

Exploring with my brand new xperia c 

Message Sent


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 2, 2014)

waiting for my already late lunch :crying:


----------



## domini99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got out of bed. 
Goodmorning everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 2, 2014)

R32s are finally legal , trying to see the process of getting one In the future 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Deleted member 5642510 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm finding a solution for my Allwinner a13 touch not working after isntall CM 10


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 2, 2014)

trying to figure out how to install a app from store into a windows phone 8 device 
this s*** sucks ... parent control wtf?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2014)

For some reason im still mining bitcoins even though i still have a long way to go before i can invest it in something...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




krazy1101 said:


> trying to figure out how to install a app from store into a windows phone 8 device
> this s*** sucks ... parent control wtf?

Click to collapse



How to:
Find app.
Press download.
Wait for a message saying its not compatible.
Repeat steps 1-3.
Throw phone out window.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 2, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> For some reason im still mining bitcoins even though i still have a long way to go before i can invest it in something...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its simple but i get a my family problem ....s****, throw it, android is the way


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

watching posts
yes android the best

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Its simple but i get a my family problem ....s****, throw it, android is the way

Click to collapse



Family...do you have family settings on?
...have you tried turning it off and back on?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Scripts (Jan 2, 2014)

Currently pondering my options for what I want to do.

Sent from ALCATEL One Touch Fierce


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Browsing xda because im tired...
...There is some logic in there...somewhere...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Going to bed. I'm death tired.
Bye all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 3, 2014)

Messing with holo light and holo dark View attachment 2490422

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

Doing the damn homework.... 2yrs more to be free.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2014)

I can feel it. I've got 2 months to go

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zathura93 (Jan 3, 2014)

watching how i met your mother while watching posts ;p


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2014)

Developing an intricate series of misdirections to lead the IRS on a wild goose chase for the truth about my actual earnings for 2013.
(Don't let this out though...I'm trying to keep it a big untraceable secret)


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 3, 2014)

just staring at the download progress bar :silly:


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats OK said:


> Developing an intricate series of misdirections to lead the IRS on a wild goose chase for the truth about my actual earnings for 2013.
> (Don't let this out though...I'm trying to keep it a big untraceable secret)

Click to collapse



Lol now that's funny in a serious way

* Sent from my I317 Nizote 2 using DN3 3.2 Beast*


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 3, 2014)

Just made a new signature for someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* Sent from my I317 Nizote 2 using DN3 3.2 Beast*


----------



## domini99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Just woke up, goodmorning xda!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 3, 2014)

Having problems with my sim 

Message Sending Failed


----------



## domini99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying new signatures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 3, 2014)

Going to get my e cigs and couple of hdmis from the post office and maybe stop by at friend's house on the way over. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 3, 2014)

Messing with system ui 
Now if only I can get the signal and WiFi on the left 

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 3, 2014)

Was playing counter strike. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## kobzarzheka (Jan 3, 2014)

Try unbrick the tablet


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2014)

got back from partying.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 3, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> got back from partying.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



And sir. How drunk are you now? 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

Just rejected/denied for RC programme after 1st attempt.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2014)

warface123 said:


> And sir. How drunk are you now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very. Had too much vokda. And berr. P:

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## fabryx92 (Jan 3, 2014)

Whatching tv with my girlfriend

Inviato dal mio HTC One con Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 3, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Just rejected/denied for RC programme after 1st attempt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Remote contributor?
Well im not suprised you got denied. (No offence)
But it is only your 1st try so give it a month and try your luck again. And think about how many people actually become rc. You have to contribute ALOT for them to choose you.

But gl for your next try.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

Who wants to send me interwebz stuff for my birthday?!!?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Very. Had too much vokda. And berr. P:
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Yeah right....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Jan 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Remote contributor?
> Well im not suprised you got denied. (No offence)
> But it is only your 1st try so give it a month and try your luck again. And think about how many people actually become rc. You have to contribute ALOT for them to choose you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean Child beer .
And for the vodka you mean water .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2014)

veeman said:


> Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Yeah right....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your right. I didnt get drunk.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




warface123 said:


> You mean Child beer .
> And for the vodka you mean water .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Da hells child beer?
But of corse i never had any vodka. But i did have some beer.
Im just that [email protected]$$

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## kap19 (Jan 4, 2014)

scrolling the forums


----------



## warface123 (Jan 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Your right. I didnt get drunk.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahah I knew it .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Going bed. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Going to bed.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



FTFY.

English, my friend. Use it.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## fabryx92 (Jan 4, 2014)

Writing this reply.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY.
> 
> English, my friend. Use it.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh. Too many words!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Meh. Too many words!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Put yourself together, spud.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 4, 2014)

Just woke up. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorris (Jan 4, 2014)

Wishing my headache would go away!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thousandecibels (Jan 4, 2014)

Having breakfast


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 4, 2014)

Watching Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## captainmorris (Jan 4, 2014)

Going to bed...goodnight.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 4, 2014)

Just getting started...
Good evening.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 4, 2014)

Rooting my Xperia C and Galaxy Tab 2 10.1


----------



## kalios (Jan 4, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> Watching Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



dude it's a good movie (for me) love it too :good:

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

feelin' bored :cyclops:


----------



## Vyper512 (Jan 4, 2014)

I just woke up  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Jan 4, 2014)

ForegroundProduction said:


> I just woke up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess you're getting your first 10 posts...


----------



## projeto56 (Jan 4, 2014)

Classic 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## E.Cadro (Jan 4, 2014)

Thinking about laying the smack down on some 10 post spammers. 

Senior Moderator


----------



## captainmorris (Jan 4, 2014)

How else are we suppose to get our 10 posts, but by spamming nonsense in forums like this one? I've been a member of xda  since 2010, I believe, but I've never really felt the need to post much. I believe I may have posted a couple of times before the 10 post rule, but I've been lucky and never really had any problems that a good search couldn't find the answer to for me. When the rule came, I moved on to other forums, which I shall not name. Now, the projects that I'm working on are better represented in these xda forums, so I'm back, but every time I want to try to help a poster, and who knows how many others by answering his/ her question, I have to pm the poster because I don't have my 10 posts yet! So yes, I am spamming this thread with what I I am doing right now to get to my quota, so I can help those who need it, when I can!

I just woke up, and am now finishing a post in this forum, expressing why I am posting here rather than in the other forms that I belong to. I hope you all have a wonderful day!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## E.Cadro (Jan 4, 2014)

captainmorris said:


> How else are we suppose to get our 10 posts, but by spamming nonsense in forums like this one? I've been a member of xda since 2010, I believe, but I've never really felt the need to post much. I believe I may have posted a couple of times before the 10 post rule, but I've been lucky and never really had any problems that a good search couldn't find the answer to for me. When the rule came, I moved on to other forums, which I shall not name. Now, the projects that I'm working on are better represented in these xda forums, so I'm back, but every time I want to try to help a poster, and who knows how many others by answering his/ her question, I have to pm the poster because I don't have my 10 posts yet! So yes, I am spamming this thread with what I I am doing right now to get to my quota, so I can help those who need it, when I can!
> 
> I just woke up, and am now finishing a post in this forum, expressing why I am posting here rather than in the other forms that I belong to. I hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I am not here to debate this with you because it won't change but if you have the knowledge that you claim to have then why on earth are you not helping people in the Q&A section for your device instead of making posts like this one. Also if you your going to post in OT to get your 10 posts at least have enough sense to not advertise the fact your doing it. Last thing have even tried to post in the dev section you're so anxious  to help out in because I am pretty sure you are not restricted by the ten post rule because I think your join date was prior to the rule being added.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2014)

E.Cadro said:


> I am not here to debate this with you because it won't change but if you have the knowledge that you claim to have then why on earth are you not helping people in the Q&A section for your device instead of making posts like this one. Also if you your going to post in OT to get your 10 posts at least have enough sense to not advertise the fact your doing it. Last thing have even tried to post in the dev section you're so anxious  to help out in because I am pretty sure you are not restricted by the ten post rule because I think your join date was prior to the rule being added.

Click to collapse



^what he said^

Why dont people just understand that?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 4, 2014)

Im laying on bed cuz im feeling sick and i got a headache

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CooLoL1999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Playing Need For Speed Underground on my GameCube!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ctruong27 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at gifs of cats

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## captainmorris (Jan 4, 2014)

E.Cadro said:


> I am not here to debate this with you because it won't change but if you have the knowledge that you claim to have then why on earth are you not helping people in the Q&A section for your device instead of making posts like this one. Also if you your going to post in OT to get your 10 posts at least have enough sense to not advertise the fact your doing it. Last thing have even tried to post in the dev section you're so anxious  to help out in because I am pretty sure you are not restricted by the ten post rule because I think your join date was prior to the rule being added.

Click to collapse



Yes, I have tried replying in the dev section, and I am restricted from doing so. I used to post in the SkyRaider Rom threads back when I had my Incredible...before the 10 post rule, but it was only a couple of posts. For whatever reason, I still fell under the 10 post rule, or something else is going on with my account. I saw this thread when I was about to pm someone who I had an answer for. I guess that he posted in this thread as well, as it showed up beside his profile. I'm no expert, but I am capable of following directions, and using search to find answers when I need them. When I see someone needing help, that I know the answer to, I try to give back what I can. I am very thankful to the devs  for what they do, and donate to them when I can. I don't read every subforum for every subject that I follow, and rarely if ever visit the Q&A forums, so that thought hadn't occurred to me. Thank you for the helpful, if not a tad snarky suggestion. Posting in this forum was a spontaneous decision, and not very well thought out on my part, apparently! I apologize for the tone of my previous post. When I play in someone else's playground, I have to play by their rules, not the rules that I believe should apply. I was wrong to let my frustration get the better of me, and if I offended you, or just angered you, I am truly sorry. I know that moderating isn't the most gratifying job, and can probably become quite tedious at times, but it is necessary to keep these forums operating as smoothly as possible. Sorry for being part of the tedious...even now, probably!

So, back onto the topic of the thread...I am posting a protracted apology for the tone of my previous post,  and for making use of this thread to gain my 10 posts so that I may comment in the dev threads that I wish to comment in. Aside from the moderator, I would also like to apologize to anyone else in this thread who took issue with the content and purpose of my previous posts. I will do my best to be a model poster from hereon out. I hope that everyone enjoys the rest of their day!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 4, 2014)

just found this on zedge

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 4, 2014)

ctruong27 said:


> Looking at gifs of cats
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Why always cats??? Why not whales???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 5, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Why always cats??? Why not whales???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Meh. U ask? I Google.





Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 5, 2014)

At Movie theater with friends 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nexodus (Jan 5, 2014)

Listening to a podcast 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 5, 2014)

Flashing Nemesis Two tweaked by me


----------



## alsgarage (Jan 5, 2014)

*pizza, diet mt. dew, note 2, surfing,reading a book*

its in the title. perfect friday night.


----------



## soham kalsule (Jan 5, 2014)

Flashing ultimarom v16 typhoon in 5 mins on gti9300 ?

gs2<gs3<n2<s4


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goodmorning everybody.
Today is some kind if festival, don't know what but it is full of 8 year old children complaining their father to be best friend with bill gates and they have the Xbox Two, Windows 9 and a computer with 20 monitors that is capable of running every game at 5000fps...... And ofcourse they own an iphone...

I think i'd rather stay home playing Minecraft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

today is my mother's birthday

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> today is my mother's birthday
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Wish her a happy birthday from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Mansevolver (Jan 5, 2014)

Trying to find out what medical condition I have.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Wish her a happy birthday from me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



be sure i will

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## warface123 (Jan 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> today is my mother's birthday
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy birthday for her

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2014)

And its my birthday in 5 days!
Dont forget guys!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> And its my birthday in 5 days!
> Dont forget guys!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Happy birthday in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> today is my mother's birthday
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy birthday \(^o^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just bought some new games 
Plus new background


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks guys

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to your mom.
... are I'm late?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Limpzon (Jan 5, 2014)

Trying to solve a problem with low scores in AnTuTu..hopefully I will find some interestin posts here on this forum to help me solve this!


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Just bought some new games
> Plus new background

Click to collapse



Nice background ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Happy birthday to your mom.
> ... are I'm late?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks my brother no you are not 

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 5, 2014)

Battle of the TV's, part two. I've nicked the smartcard, good luck with that dad! :laugh:


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 5, 2014)

Wondering why the hell there's a princess saloon game installed on my phone. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 5, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Wondering why the hell there's a princess saloon game installed on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Wondering why every adfly link redirects me to mobogenie market link and auto download it

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Wondering why every adfly link redirects me to mobogenie market link and auto download it
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Do you even have mobogenie installed? Because it does redirect every page to the app forcibly.
Or you could have some adware installed.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you even have mobogenie installed? Because it does redirect every page to the app forcibly.
> Or you could have some adware installed.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




I just removed some adware
Damn annoying sh*t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 5, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Do you even have mobogenie installed? Because it does redirect every page to the app forcibly.
> Or you could have some adware installed.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nah potato I didnt install it. Im happy enough with aptoide and playstore for now

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## warface123 (Jan 5, 2014)

veeman said:


> Nice background ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry for late response I was f*cking with domini99  on GTA IV Liberty City had a great time then .   

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyper512 (Jan 6, 2014)

edisile said:


> I guess you're getting your first 10 posts...

Click to collapse



Yeah  Lost my other account


----------



## jaff29771 (Jan 6, 2014)

*right now*

right now im flashing Dito Note 3 Rom V.3.2
Note 2  N7100


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jan 6, 2014)

Making a brew between figuring out partitioning on MMC for HTC.

If it's as simple as it's looking then it's been overlooked! 

Bashing away at my HTC Desire C


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Sorry for late response I was f*cking with domini99  on GTA IV Liberty City had a great time then .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I iz a really good driver
We needed only 12 cars to reach the other side of the street 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## warface123 (Jan 6, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I iz a really good driver
> We needed only 12 cars to reach the other side of the street
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm about to go to school....
For some reasons i don't want to go to school, but i do want to go to school because i miss my friends.

Well whatever i need to go anywayz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## warface123 (Jan 6, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I'm about to go to school....
> For some reasons i don't want to go to school, but i do want to go to school because i miss my friends.
> 
> Well whatever i need to go anywayz
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck and have fun .
I have a day off school so Im lucky 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2014)

Sleeping 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 6, 2014)

Planning to flash Vulpix 3.1 over my galaxy y 

Message sent failed.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lunch break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 6, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I iz a really good driver
> We needed only 12 cars to reach the other side of the street
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











warface123 said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why u no play GTA5? Gta 4 is old and boring but GTA5 is awesome


Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 6, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Why u no play GTA5? Gta 4 is old and boring but GTA5 is awesome
> 
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Cuz gta 5 is not available on pc
When it will be released?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 6, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Cuz gta 5 is not available on pc
> When it will be released?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This year, maybe...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876



---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

@domini99 , check this xD






Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> This year, maybe...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LOOOL
WTF xd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## panpjp (Jan 6, 2014)

Preparing for exam :banghead:

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Getting nowhere mining bitcoin

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Getting nowhere mining bitcoin
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




What the hell is actually mining bitcoins and what is the point of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Www.lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+bitcoin

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Www.lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+bitcoin
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse




Funny and all... But my iphone crashes while loading almost any webpage. I'll look for it when i'm home again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Matt95. (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm relaxing on sofa and watching TV 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy S Plus


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 7, 2014)

Same here except I'm in my bed being lazy eating pie

*SENT FROM MY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## NuclearPunch (Jan 7, 2014)

Installing tweaks on my ipad mini


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 7, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> No you're not. I can't see any pie nor a bed. :sly:

Click to collapse








 lol yes I am

*SENT FROM MY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## rick_reeves (Jan 7, 2014)

Playing with CM11 on my GS4!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 7, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Nice Photoshop skills. ?

Click to collapse



Wow really photo shop for what I didn't even have to post the proof pic wtf

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## panpjp (Jan 7, 2014)

Waiting for pizza after the delivery goes downside 

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just managed to get my ass in school........ Want to get out again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 7, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> lol yes I am
> 
> *SENT FROM MY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*

Click to collapse



Who took the picture 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 7, 2014)

Having an oral *toot* with my girl right now 

Message sent failed.


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jan 7, 2014)

*A naked man becomes stuck in a washing machine*

Wat


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Jan 7, 2014)

wason92 said:


> What am I doing?
> Making 10 completely pointless posts, waiting 5 minutes in between eeach. So I can provide relevant feedback in a dev thread.
> Ye know... because the difference between l77t haxor experience and being a silly noob is, 50 minutes.
> 
> I'm also watching dark angel, it's great.

Click to collapse



and I am deleting your pointless posts. Rather than post crap, do something useful, go help somebody in the Q&A and General forums

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 7, 2014)

SammiSaysHello said:


> *A naked man becomes stuck in a washing machine*
> 
> Wat

Click to collapse




Waaaaaaaaaat dafuq???????
Well this is the weirdest news post i have seen this year, and it just started!

Happy new year too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 7, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Who took the picture
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I did that's my wife's plate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahood (Jan 7, 2014)

*just finished my food*

i just finished my food and replying to thread


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 7, 2014)

mariahood said:


> i just finished my food and replying to thread

Click to collapse



no you are trying to get 10 post

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## mariahood (Jan 7, 2014)

*lolz*



abdo jouma said:


> no you are trying to get 10 post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lolz...you are right but that was true.
:laugh:


----------



## domini99 (Jan 7, 2014)

My new phone has arrived 
Now waiting for my mom to come home to sign the package so i can get my S2


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 7, 2014)

Installing splinter cell blacklist....

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 7, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Installing splinter cell blacklist....
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome game. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> no you are trying to get 10 post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol what we call that sir is ridiculous snitching lol this whole thread is full of nothing technical but someone is always crying about someone post count lol dang peeping tom profile bandits.. lol you don't even get a cookie for telling or a special tag. Stop with all the 10 post count weirdness you don't get paid or a thanks for doing so want to complain create a technical thread like the app and site is actually here for. Making new people feel unwelcome is not cool stop profile stalking it's creepy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Awesome game.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop with trying to change things around here. Hitting up "new users" who try circumvent the ten post rule is tradition around here, long before you came in the scene. The point is you are suppose to EARN your way into development , by making meaningful posts, aka answering questions in [email protected] or commenting in general, not a bunch of quick little responses cause you feel the rule is a useless, annoying barrier. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 7, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Stop with trying to change things around here. Hitting up "new users" who try circumvent the ten post rule is tradition around here, long before you came in the scene. The point is you are suppose to EARN your way into development , by making meaningful posts, aka answering questions in [email protected] or commenting in general, not a bunch of quick little responses cause you feel the rule is a useless, annoying barrier.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's very annoying lol this thread has nothing to do with development at all so what are you talking about look all this I'm a tell stuff is childish want that job buy a flashlight and become a security guard lol or change the thread name because post what your doing now doesn't tell new users they can't post here. And how does it affect you how many posts someone has really

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> Studying for my heart transfer exam tomorrow. FML. ?
> 
> Sent from my SuperNexus Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Heat transfer?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 7, 2014)

Taking a break from cs

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> Heat transfer exam wasn't so bad! I CHEATED SO MUCH! ?
> 
> Sent from my SuperNexus Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse




Well good note is good note 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> Big screen smartphones with cameras are awesome!:good::laugh:

Click to collapse




If only my hands where big enough to properly hold it, i would get one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> I have a Galaxy S3, it isn't so big, and my aren't too big either. I've somewhat girly hands. But I can use the phone rather easily...
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




My 3.5" iphone is way to small....
I should get my s2 activated as quickly as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> IPhone? IPHONE?! Yes, you need that SGS2 ASAP.
> 
> Oh, and I'm studying for my Mass transfer exam on Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




Yeah, but my mom is still using it because it takes her forever to change from her s2 to her new s4, while the 2 phones work exactly the same.

And her facen00b game Family Farm has not been moved to her new phone yet. The game admins have to her account, which could take a few days/weeks/months.....

Well i'll see. I just want to get rid of this i**** as soon as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## tropicana85 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ummm.... searching so me stuff in this EPIC forum :good:


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Yeah, but my mom is still using it because it takes her forever to change from her s2 to her new s4, while the 2 phones work exactly the same.
> 
> And her facen00b game Family Farm has not been moved to her new phone yet. The game admins have to her account, which could take a few days/weeks/months.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IPhone 4 is probably a much smoother experience than GS2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> IPhone 4 is probably a much smoother experience than GS2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iPhone 3G is best

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> iPhone 3G is best
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Umm... K ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> Umm... K ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## tinyb0b (Jan 8, 2014)

Reading this thread while waiting for a download to finish?

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Orayt

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> Orayt
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using CM12 Professional Edition

Click to collapse



The future

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> IPhone 4 is probably a much smoother experience than GS2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What kind of living creature are you??
iPhone 4 smoother than SGS2?
LOOOOL LMFAO WTF WTF WTF.

You mean that one? You aren't serious, right?
iPhone 4 is a laggy slow piece of sheiße

You suggest me to use a singlecore with 512mb ram over a dualcore with 1 gig of ram?
I know this iphone inside and outside, its a crappy piece of nothing. 
Seriously, you can't be serious at that one.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> What kind of living creature are you??
> iPhone 4 smoother than SGS2?
> LOOOOL LMFAO WTF WTF WTF.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are damn right bro ... s2 its better than any iphone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 8, 2014)

My internet has been crapping for the past few days now...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> What kind of living creature are you??
> iPhone 4 smoother than SGS2?
> LOOOOL LMFAO WTF WTF WTF.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Said like a true fanboy

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> My internet has been crapping for the past few days now...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Funny you say that mine has been also I called time Warner and someone is coming tomorrow they said it's showing I have a very low signal lol I said how is that I pay you 40 bucks a month for a low signal lol I get 6 months free Internet for my troubles lol helps to call sometimes

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## kaomac (Jan 8, 2014)

getting ten post
(stupid rule)


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

A easier way to get 10 post is go to general and ask and answer questions regarding your device. The guys here will report you just giving you a heads up

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> Said like a true fanboy
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse




Indeed, i'm and android fanboy.
Thats exactly why i'm on this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

I used to be a die hard iPhone user until I fixed the screen on a note 2 and the guy took a week to pick it up lol I played with it for one day and went and bought one and sold my iPhone the same day lol

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> I used to be a die hard iPhone user until I fixed the screen on a note 2 and the guy took a week to pick it up lol I played with it for one day and went and bought one and sold my iPhone the same day lol
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*

Click to collapse



I have been givin an android for christmas 3 years ago.....
after using android for such a long time i can't live with an iphone.
but my mom's game has still not been transfered to her new phone.

email support... how long could it take? she is litterally only using her s2 for this stupid game, preventing me from getting the s2.
she does all the other stuff on her s4, but now she takes her s2 and s4 everywhere to play this game on her s2 and to do everything else on her s4
damn! I dont even know if this game is going to be transfered anyway!

there are a billion of farm games out on the play store, and she chooses exactly the one which has no synchronisation option, i mean hay day is more fun than family farm: seaside, plus it has synchronisation using facebook..

Hoping i get the s2 before this year ends.


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I have been givin an android for christmas 3 years ago.....
> after using android for such a long time i can't live with an iphone.
> but my mom's game has still not been transfered to her new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can transfer them for her. No need for tech support to do anything tell her let you see her s4 open the play store sign in with her I'd and just install all her games. Being as she is going from one android to another her game accounts will auto transfer once she logs into them

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> You can transfer them for her. No need for tech support to do anything tell her let you see her s4 open the play store sign in with her I'd and just install all her games. Being as she is going from one android to another her game accounts will auto transfer once she logs into them
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*

Click to collapse



Yeah but it won't transfer game progress, it just installs the app...
and she wants to keep her game progress, since she has been playing for over a month and doesn't want to lose that progress.


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Yeah but it won't transfer game progress, it just installs the app...
> and she wants to keep her game progress, since she has been playing for over a month and doesn't want to lose that progress.

Click to collapse



Have you actually tried? I switch roms so often because ima tester so I don't do a lot of games but the ones I do have auto saves I reinstall and boom right back to were I left it

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Have you actually tried? I switch roms so often because ima tester so I don't do a lot of games but the ones I do have auto saves I reinstall and boom right back to were I left it
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*

Click to collapse



I tried.
It installs the app, but does not sync the game progress.
and it doesn't do that in any way. The game is a bad port from ios, so it does not support any sync, neither with google+ or facebook.
I looked at the support site and they said i had to send an email to their support to get the accounts synced

if it has not been synced tomorrow, i will resend the email.


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I tried.
> It installs the app, but does not sync the game progress.
> and it doesn't do that in any way. The game is a bad port from ios, so it does not support any sync, neither with google+ or facebook.
> I looked at the support site and they said i had to send an email to their support to get the accounts synced
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium backup


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> Titanium backup

Click to collapse



the phone is not rooted and its not going to be due to warranty reasons, and my mom will never use any root tools at all.


----------



## hanisod (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> Titanium backup

Click to collapse



Noooooooooo

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> the phone is not rooted and its not going to be due to warranty reasons, and my mom will never use any root tools at all.

Click to collapse



I don't think you need root for non system apps.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> I don't think you need root for non system apps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I used titanium backup before, it requires root.


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I used titanium backup before, it requires root.

Click to collapse



Try Elite backup or Helium

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Orkane1989 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sitting in a doctors surgery waiting to be seen. Trolling xda offtopic forums 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panpjp (Jan 9, 2014)

Raging at my crappy internet 

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> It's @veeman. He's a troll. You can never take him seriously.
> 
> Sent from my SuperNexus Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse




Ah lol i knew it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## warface123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Going to my work.  Cya

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Waiting for next lesson to start... I'm bored out, somehow i'm always done faster than the teacher expected. So i'm always sitting here for like 15 minutes doing nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Waiting for next lesson to start... I'm bored out, somehow i'm always done faster than the teacher expected. So i'm always sitting here for like 15 minutes doing nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



It is allowed to bring phones in your school? Mine doesn't here 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> It is allowed to bring phones in your school? Mine doesn't here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Some teachers allow, some don't.
Most teacher allow using phone after you are done with your work, and done it properly.

Other teachers don't want to see the phone the entire lesson, if they see it its gone.

In lunch break we are free to use our phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 9, 2014)

Playing Zombie Highway in my Xperia Z Compact 

Message sent failed.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Eating peanut butter sandwich while updating ioass 7 to 7.0.4


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## shorinryu (Jan 9, 2014)

Sitting in an immunology class waiting for the lecturer to get ready 

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bewb (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm at school trying not to fall asleep.

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bewb said:


> I'm at school trying not to fall asleep.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Knowthatfeel 
Our history teacher likes to tell history stories.
I find it really interesting. But you are getting tired of it when the class is over


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Knowthatfeel
> Our history teacher likes to tell history stories.
> I find it really interesting. But you are getting tired of it when the class is over
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here.... it is so damn easy for me to score A's in History.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## fernando sor (Jan 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Same here.... it is so damn easy for me to score A's in History.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



at work trying not to smoke. 5 days now. anyone else quit?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 9, 2014)

fernando sor said:


> at work trying not to smoke. 5 days now. anyone else quit?

Click to collapse



I stopped smoking already 3 weeks. Still using weed tho....

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 9, 2014)

warface123 said:


> I stopped smoking already 3 weeks. Still using weed tho....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I stopped 10mins ago. Yep, still using weed.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jan 9, 2014)

Drinking beer and smoking weed


----------



## fernando sor (Jan 9, 2014)

you lucky bastards. Im off alcohol and drugs three years now.


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Jan 9, 2014)

Playing MW1 on my PS3 

In my opinion best CoD ever made.

Sent from my Xperia E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 9, 2014)

i'm sleeping 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

tit_xperiamiro said:


> i'm sleeping
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Sleep posting? 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2014)

Reading.
Scrolling.
Judging.
Posting. 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Its nearly time...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 9, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Its nearly time...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



hahaahahahhaha just i saw that your first topic was how to get ios on android
hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 9, 2014)

Getting ready for bed, but that last post got me laughing, now i need a nightcap :laugh:


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 9, 2014)

Setting up a new ROM ?

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## warface123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pumping up some mucles :sly:
 .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## verriee (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm doing s**t with my assignment for my final exam :silly:


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hahaahahahhaha just i saw that your first topic was how to get ios on android
> hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha hahhhahjahhhahahahhhahhahahhahahahahahahaahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I...was a noob then...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

soon...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 9, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEE!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEE!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 10, 2014)

Deodexing so I can finally mod

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 10, 2014)

Updating my iPad mini wifi 

Message sent failed.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Updating my iPad mini wifi
> 
> Message sent failed.

Click to collapse



How many device did you have? 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## m3stolo (Jan 10, 2014)

Waiting for train and going to office. 05:30 am local time


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 10, 2014)

At college

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDougTechCrew (Jan 10, 2014)

Tweaking my phone before school tomorrow.

Sent from my little monster...


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 10, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> How many device did you have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Six


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Looking at pixels...lots of pixels.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 10, 2014)

Commuting. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 10, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEE!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse













Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## domini99 (Jan 10, 2014)

I just found out that iphones are fully compatible with water, "accidently" dropped it in the sink and still working. The only way to properly remove the battery is using a sledgehammer, which i don't have.
Theres water behind the screen because of the crack in it, but whatever. Wet, but works perfectly fine, ios 7 DID actually make iphone waterproof :silly: 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Paintstar (Jan 10, 2014)

back from work tweaking my new rom!


----------



## HeisehKiiN (Jan 10, 2014)

Watching fake news.


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 10, 2014)

Pirating Texas Instruments calculator roms. Feel like a badass. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## AwesomeDroider (Jan 10, 2014)

Working...so I should not be answering the thread at all!


----------



## m3stolo (Jan 10, 2014)

Having lunch and after that back to office.


----------



## panpjp (Jan 10, 2014)

Just finished dinner  delicious :thumbup:

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 10, 2014)

Home again, petting my cat 




1 and a half year now 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEE!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



happy birthday noob
hahahahaha

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 10, 2014)

Drowning my sorrows over Calc in a delicious smoothie

Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

watching news and get 899 posts

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## m3stolo (Jan 10, 2014)

Listening to ASOT #647 while going home by train. (^o^)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 10, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> happy birthday noob
> hahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really...i feel so noobish 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Going to bed

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Really...i feel so noobish
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



im joking my friend

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> Going to bed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it is 6:23 pm here

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 10, 2014)

Trying to port s4 camera but i fail . Camera cant take pictures.... soo useless 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jan 10, 2014)

trying to study


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 10, 2014)

kkrraazzyy said:


> trying to study

Click to collapse



not have weekend

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## m3stolo (Jan 10, 2014)

Watching Dexter Season #3


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 10, 2014)

I dont have anything usefull to say, so reading other stuf 

Sent from my Xperia Neo using Tapatalk


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 11, 2014)

Playing music in iTunes 

Message sent failed.


----------



## warface123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just woke up. Have being sleeping for more then 12 hours :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Just woke up. Have being sleeping for more then 12 hours :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Impossibru 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## warface123 (Jan 11, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Impossibru
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not impossible .
I have being sleeping since 6-7 PM

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 11, 2014)

Celebrating my birthday

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 11, 2014)

.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 11, 2014)

About to sledgehammer my router. Wifi is absolute sh*t.


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 11, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Impossibru
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've done it, my record is 14 hours straight. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## szzlgupta (Jan 11, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I've done it, my record is 14 hours straight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mine is 16 hours


----------



## domini99 (Jan 11, 2014)

I banned some aholes from my minecraft server, they said they are going to ddos me... Oh i'm so scared, it has been 2 hours ago and still nothing has happened yet...

Geez some people overreact. They call me ***** for banning them, but i call them ***** for being angry that i banned them after they violated the rules multiple times..

Action = reaction 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## warface123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Maded a easy switch for our light

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 11, 2014)

Watching Top Gear

"You're off the edge of the map Mate here there be monsters"
Sent from my ATT S4 draped in velvety awesomeness


----------



## jfriend33 (Jan 11, 2014)

Enjoying my screen on time of my droid maxx, 8 hrs, charge it every other day. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Starting to rack up the bitcoin.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jfriend33 (Jan 11, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Starting to rack up the bitcoin.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I considered mining. Research revealed the cost to operate equipment and even when joining a group it still wasn't worth it. 

What are your tips on successful mining 

Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jan 11, 2014)

jfriend33 said:


> I considered mining. Research revealed the cost to operate equipment and even when joining a group it still wasn't worth it.
> 
> What are your tips on successful mining
> 
> Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



College pays for electricity. ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## jfriend33 (Jan 11, 2014)

veeman said:


> College pays for electricity. ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Lol nice 

Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well where @gmaster1 lives its now arround 11 PM. I think he is sleeping . And yes here where I live it's now 00:55 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 12, 2014)

jfriend33 said:


> I considered mining. Research revealed the cost to operate equipment and even when joining a group it still wasn't worth it.
> 
> What are your tips on successful mining
> 
> Sent from my XT1080m using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im not mining though 







warface123 said:


> Well where @gmaster1 lives its now arround 11 PM. I think he is sleeping . And yes here where I live it's now 00:55
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im still awake...my neighbors are having a house party...how cant i be awake?...but i do want to sleep...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GingFreecss (Jan 12, 2014)

Replying to the thread.. xD


----------



## sopidos (Jan 12, 2014)

Reading this silly thread and writing a PHP application.


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 12, 2014)

Raw coding my website and watching TV as well as Tapatalking

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## domini99 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just woke up, still watching my mom struggle to get her family farm progress on her s4, but it isnt working..
Hope she gives up soon, it just doesn't work. And this is preventing me to get my s2 for almost a week already! 


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 12, 2014)

Trying to do serious chemistry study. Damn I have exam tomorrow (still writing on XDA) and I know nothing of Physical chemistry.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thinking whats wrong with mods giving infraction and bans for reallh stupid reasons -_-

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 12, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Thinking whats wrong with mods giving infraction and bans for reallh stupid reasons -_-
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



That reminds me, only 2 months left till my only infraction gets removed.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 12, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> That reminds me, only 2 months left till my only infraction gets removed.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I already got 3 infraction . 
Why did you got a infraction?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanRunnerX (Jan 13, 2014)

Reading up, and righting out my business plan

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2014)

warface123 said:


> I already got 3 infraction .
> Why did you got a infraction?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Whats an infraction?


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## warface123 (Jan 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Whats an infraction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



Infraction is something when you swear to much or post warez etc.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Infraction is something when you swear to much or post warez etc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Ah, i don't have one i think..


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## warface123 (Jan 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Ah, i don't have one i think..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
> _There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._

Click to collapse



Already thought xd

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Jan 13, 2014)

Slowly ingesting oxygen inherited from the outer shell of my body, as I breathe this so called formula, O2. 

I begin to pick up this shaped hand held device. Its sleek and firm, just as I unlock it. I begin to slide my finger upwards on the screen, scrolling with enthusiasm. The music list has an endless variety of genres, not only that but I find my favorite one, Trapstep! I sweep across and find the one true song and play it.

I closely listen to the bionic and bassy melody of the song and begin to browse xda. Just as I scroll down, I see this thread and begin to type.

Sent from my Nexus F...Fi...Fii...Ahem...*clears throat*... Five.


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 13, 2014)

Sitting in a cold Kia Ceed. It's -15C outside. The heater doesn't even work properly... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## huggs (Jan 13, 2014)

Killing time at the library until I have to go to court for sentencing in a little while. Hoping I don't go to jail...


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2014)

I finally got my new phone 
Immidiatly flashed kitkat 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I finally got my new phone
> Immidiatly flashed kitkat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congrats bro. Has been really long.. I can't even remember when you started telling us on this thread you will exchange your iPhone 4 for S2. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I finally got my new phone
> Immidiatly flashed kitkat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So, you're throwing away the iPhone?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Congrats bro. Has been really long.. I can't even remember when you started telling us on this thread you will exchange your iPhone 4 for S2.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks man, im too ****ing happy right now!







luqman98 said:


> So, you're throwing away the iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




No, I'll get the screen fixed and give it to my sister.






m1l4droid said:


> Congrats mate! Enjoy that good hardware for you've suffered under iOASS for too long! My brother in-law has an original Galaxy Note, it's basically the same as S2, and with slim ROMs rocking on it, it's as fast as my Galaxy S3, though KitKat is faster by far.
> 
> Sent from my SuperNexus Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Yeeeaaaah iOS is ****ing gay, happy to be back gain!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

im not so good at English
 but congrats and i hope you will be happy with galaxy s2 it is still very good device

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I finally got my new phone
> Immidiatly flashed kitkat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congrats buddy :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> Slowly ingesting oxygen inherited from the outer shell of my body, as I breathe this so called formula, O2.
> 
> I begin to pick up this shaped hand held device. Its sleek and firm, just as I unlock it. I begin to slide my finger upwards on the screen, scrolling with enthusiasm. The music list has an endless variety of genres, not only that but I find my favorite one, Trapstep! I sweep across and find the one true song and play it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Breathing O2 only is bad

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## TheArc (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> Breathing O2 only is bad
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I WILL BREATHE WHAT I FEEEEEEEEEEL

Sent from my Nexus F...Fi...Fii...Ahem...*clears throat*... Five.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> I WILL BREATHE WHAT I FEEEEEEEEEEL
> 
> Sent from my Nexus F...Fi...Fii...Ahem...*clears throat*... Five.

Click to collapse



You can't inhale emotions. Unless you count pheromones of course.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## TheArc (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> You can't inhale emotions. Unless you count pheromones of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Hahaha, you made my day.

Sent from my Nexus F...Fi...Fii...Ahem...*clears throat*... Five.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2014)

still installing new apps on my new Galaxy S2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> still installing new apps on my new Galaxy S2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bet you feel happy to finally ditch that iPhone

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Bet you feel happy to finally ditch that iPhone
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bet he'll regret it soon ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## domini99 (Jan 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Bet you feel happy to finally ditch that iPhone
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah, i certainly do! hell yes!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nero10 (Jan 13, 2014)

searching a watchable film...


----------



## jfriend33 (Jan 14, 2014)

Torrenting episode 3 Sherlock 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

Playing Harry Potter 7 Part II Game. Really awesome!!! EA are really best in creating games.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## big0ak (Jan 14, 2014)

jfriend33 said:


> Torrenting episode 3 Sherlock
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Epp. 3 is out? ....... I'm trancoding subs into capt. Phillips so I know what the pirates r saying

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 14, 2014)

still thinking about a good signature for my s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 14, 2014)

Downloading GTA SA


Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## AnIv96 (Jan 14, 2014)

Posting 10 messages to get access to development forums 
Have some bugreports but can't post it


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 14, 2014)

AnIv96 said:


> Posting 10 messages to get access to development forums
> Have some bugreports but can't post it

Click to collapse



Help others in some threads to complete the 10 post requirement. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 14, 2014)

Waiting for the girl to bring my coffee. Feeling sick for not having a cup the whole day... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## narkyz (Jan 14, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Help others in some threads to complete the 10 post requirement.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good idea, I'm going to try to help


----------



## warface123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just got the news that my girlfriend is pregnant .


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## wileykat (Jan 14, 2014)

narkyz said:


> Good idea, I'm going to try to help

Click to collapse



Congratulations pal. 

I was going to say what I was doing but it ain't important now. 

I'm sure everyone is happy for you, if you are. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Wrong quote sorry

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 14, 2014)

wileykat said:


> Congratulations pal.
> 
> I was going to say what I was doing but it ain't important now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im always happy now. Used not to be happy it the past .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Lol is it yours? :sly:

Click to collapse



Yes. And my girlfriend is now 20 and I am almost 18 .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 14, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Downloading GTA SA
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



You finally got that S2? It's good to have you back on the bright side.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> Yes. And my girlfriend is now 20 and I am almost 18 .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm 17,5 and I really wouldn't want to have a child at this point in my life. But if this is what you want I'm happy for you. It was a planned pregnancy I hope? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 14, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> You finally got that S2? It's good to have you back on the bright side.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes planned .
And I did some good things.
Stopped drinking to much. Stopped smoking. Also weed.
I a little nicer to the teacher 
Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 14, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Yes planned .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Than its all good. I hope you two will have a long and happy life together and good luck with the baby.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 14, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> Than its all good. I hope you two will have a long and happy life together and good luck with the baby.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Edited my post..

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Well congrats!
> Make sure to teach your baby Android is the only way to go.
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



Oh I will for sure ! 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## SafinWasi (Jan 15, 2014)

Just got up.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## absquez (Jan 15, 2014)

i am trying to install a custom rom which doesnt break


----------



## domini99 (Jan 15, 2014)

playing gta sa

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## domini99 (Jan 15, 2014)

im having a speech about the Wright Brothers in 5 min, wish me luck!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 15, 2014)

domini99 said:


> im having a speech about the Wright Brothers in 5 min, wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



Good luck..... I just having a speech with the lower grade students in my school.

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4



        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 2G, 3G (NOT 4G LTE)? Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 15, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Good luck..... I just having a speech with the lower grade students in my school.
> 
> Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



****
the teacher's macbook couldnt read the powerpoint because their software is too outdated, daaaaaammmnnn!!!
well my speech got canceled and now its moved to tomorrow..
why does the school never have proper hardware and software???

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 15, 2014)

just because they are schools
i just found that galaxy mini has now cm11 with camera working

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 15, 2014)

domini99 said:


> ****
> the teacher's macbook couldnt read the powerpoint because their software is too outdated, daaaaaammmnnn!!!
> well my speech got canceled and now its moved to tomorrow..
> why does the school never have proper hardware and software???
> ...

Click to collapse



They're still using old Windows XP in my school......

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4



        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 2G, 3G (NOT 4G LTE)? Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 15, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> They're still using old Windows XP in my school......
> 
> Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in here they use macbooks, those late 2009 white models.
but they do not upgrade the software properly making them unable to read my powerpoint.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## iDpC1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I play mw2

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## itsumi (Jan 15, 2014)

Skype video with GF and trying to properly get ViperMax running on my One Max. ._.


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 15, 2014)

domini99 said:


> playing gta sa
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



Does yours also crash when dying? I crashed my plane once and the game crashed, so did it over and over again to test it (to make sure it wasn't coincidence) and it always crashes when you die. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 15, 2014)

I can play gta sa at max without freezes or crashes

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2014)

domini99 said:


> ****
> the teacher's macbook couldnt read the powerpoint because their software is too outdated, daaaaaammmnnn!!!
> well my speech got canceled and now its moved to tomorrow..
> why does the school never have proper hardware and software???
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the public education system in the USA is top notch.  

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 15, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> Does yours also crash when dying? I crashed my plane once and the game crashed, so did it over and over again to test it (to make sure it wasn't coincidence) and it always crashes when you die.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No, but i'm having texture glitches, sometimes texture seem to scretch out and then resetting themselve


I'm currently trying to get Ubuntu Touch working on my device, but there's something wrong in the sensorservice, making the device show a black screen upon boot.
The device itself has booted, but it won't show anything.
According to the toturial i should use adb shell, and in shell nano to edit a file, but adb does not find my phone
it works in recovery mode, but just won't connect in ubuntu touch. 
I can't do anything because the screen is black...


----------



## aprop (Jan 15, 2014)

Trying to get an app working that wasn't intended to work on my device.


----------



## StealthPanda (Jan 16, 2014)

Flashing 4.2.2 on my Moto X and failing at something.


----------



## SafinWasi (Jan 16, 2014)

Just became a Senior Member.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## creamoncrop (Jan 16, 2014)

Watching clippers and mavericks basketball game. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 16, 2014)

Watching the Avengers on Netflix

Commotio!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 16, 2014)

Playing gta San andreas and listening to music 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## jagan2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Trying to promote my App, Energy Bar


----------



## Cronen (Jan 16, 2014)

At work development industry ventilation! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

jagan2 said:


> Trying to promote my App, Energy Bar

Click to collapse



what kind of app is it and what does it?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## FunkyMuse (Jan 16, 2014)

Exploring which smartphone to buy next


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 16, 2014)

Finding the best firmware for my psp slim 2000 

Message sent failed.


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 16, 2014)

domini99 said:


> what kind of app is it and what does it?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



It is a battery indicator app.....


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> It is a battery indicator app.....

Click to collapse



ah okay, already have that in my current rom.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 16, 2014)

Installing some heavy CLEO mods in my GTA San Andreas (of course PC version).

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## soulgfx (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice thread, actually I'm waiting for my doctor, he's going with delay

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S3 GT-I9300


----------



## warface123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gonna organize a Huge House party .


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 16, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Gonna organize a Huge House party .

Click to collapse



for what 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 16, 2014)

i was just browsing on memecenter when this showed up in front place....
the post is called "I wish my family was this cool", like seriously....
i dont even want to know....




good, enough internet for today

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 16, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> for what
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For friends

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDougTechCrew (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying to help users unbrick they're devices.

Sent from my One X (I love this phone)


----------



## charles1510 (Jan 17, 2014)

Flashing new ROM on my old Evo 3D and Moto Defy


----------



## domini99 (Jan 17, 2014)

asking myself where everybody is. seems pretty empty in classroom today

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 17, 2014)

TheDougTechCrew said:


> Trying to help users unbrick they're devices.
> 
> Sent from my One X (I love this phone)

Click to collapse



no , you are trying to get 10posts

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## manojrp (Jan 17, 2014)

trying to get 10 posts


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 17, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Just got the news that my girlfriend is pregnant .
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congratulations dude!

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mrkizy (Jan 17, 2014)

Goo to bed..Good night

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Congratulations dude!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thx!

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 17, 2014)

Posting my Kernel Backup & Restore tool with Aroma Installer on Galaxy y XDA Development.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2014)

domini99 said:


> i was just browsing on memecenter when this showed up in front place....
> the post is called "I wish my family was this cool", like seriously....
> i dont even want to know....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome family photo.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 18, 2014)

Deodexing LG G2 leaked kitkat files

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 18, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Deodexing LG G2 leaked kitkat files
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



share some screenshots for the leaked kitkat man

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just found out, my broken LCD TV does not flicker in a cold area, but starts flickering as soon as i move it to a warmer room.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 18, 2014)

Listening to Vitaa ft. Maitre Gims - Game Over and preparing for jogging.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 18, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Just got the news that my girlfriend is pregnant .
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congratz man. Make sure to teach him about android and compiling and tell em about xda(if it stays alive till then)

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




domini99 said:


> ****
> the teacher's macbook couldnt read the powerpoint because their software is too outdated, daaaaaammmnnn!!!
> well my speech got canceled and now its moved to tomorrow..
> why does the school never have proper hardware and software???
> ...

Click to collapse



PCs at my school use Windows 8 and they got i5 dual core and 4 gigs of ram. Dell optilex pcs i think

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2014)

just tried out Ubuntu touch.
nice concept, but it has to be developed a lot more, and there have to be developed more apps... or preferably the android app layer. but it looks and feels awesome!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 18, 2014)

Updating java to the latest version on one of the lesser used desktops around the house. Going to sell it tomorrow with a fully working installation for every day use so doing some updating. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Watching movie.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 19, 2014)

just replaced printer ink cartridges for the first time in my life.... didn't destroy the printer! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

domini99 said:


> just replaced printer ink cartridges for the first time in my life.... didn't destroy the printer!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I got no space for my galaxy! Pockets are too small_

Click to collapse



Remember doing it.....Since dot-matrix to inkjets and laser toners.
But I miss it now. I have CISS external bottles for ink.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Beauenheim (Jan 19, 2014)

Reading the Nexus 5 Reddit subforum.

This comment has been my favorite.

[–]tsunami643 1058 points 2 months ago*
"I was recently hosting one of my many black tie charity events when a stunningly attractive woman approached me after I had made my closing speech. "I apologize for being so forward," she said, "but what phone is that?" Her eyes were transfixed on the device resting face down on the black tablecloth. I smiled. I had become used to this sort of thing happening ever since I switched to Android. "This old thing?" I lied. It wasn't old at all. "Why, it's the Nexus 5." I could see her eyes light up as she glanced over the camera, the glossy band, the LG logo.
"Would you like to hold it?" I mused. She was still in awe of it all as I slowly placed the phone into her delicate hands. "Oh my god," she exclaimed under her breath, "is this backing... soft touch plastic?" I gently nodded. "It has such a... premium feel... But how can you tell which side of the phone is up?" she asked. I took the phone and began to sensually lick the Sharpie off of the earpiece grille. Her knees began to visibly shake.
A pink light began to pulse from the bottom of the phone. "W-what is happening?" she whimpered. "Light Flow..." I replied, "I have it set up to send me a notification via Tasker when Instant Heart Rate detects a woman's BPM raising to arousal levels." "But how can it be so accurate?" she said, biting her lip. I leaned in and whispered into her ear, "Optical image stabilization."
We made love long into the night.
Now I only have 10% battery."

http://www.reddit.com/r/Nexus5/comments/1pysmu/has_your_nexus_5_been_noticed/


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 19, 2014)

Having a vape of this blue berry e juice and watching my girlfriend do her mom's hair 


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 19, 2014)

Packing things before I going to the school....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Listening to Hardstyle

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 20, 2014)

Deodexing with android kitchen 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pball52998 (Jan 20, 2014)

Packing lunch for tomorrow 

Sent from my Rezound using xda app-developers app


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm answering to the question, while falling asleep and downloading cm11 update ... zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing batman xbox 360 game is super awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Sent From My Sammy Nizote 2 DN3 Beast?*


----------



## sun4ous (Jan 21, 2014)

starting to work...


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 21, 2014)

Uploading a youtube video

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 21, 2014)

eating...

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Jan 21, 2014)

Browsing all posted posts in Off-Topics. 
Could be taking weeks, if I insisted.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 21, 2014)

Watching latest episode of How I Met Your Mother. They finally reveal Teds kids name and barney stinsons job!


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 22, 2014)

listening to some Electronics Dance

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally fixed some issue with my phone. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Enjoying KitKat on my Note 3 

Sent from my KitKat Powered Note 3
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ghosts82 (Jan 22, 2014)

Itnernets with computer, candy crush with nexus7


----------



## zevs3344 (Jan 22, 2014)

I restore my brick phone =) :good:


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dunno why. but I found this xD


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 22, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Dunno why. but I found this xD

Click to collapse



hahahahha 
looooool

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## NPeete (Jan 22, 2014)

Trying to really contribute for my phone's rom development, collecting log by waiting the phone to accidentally crash


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 23, 2014)

just started compiling my rom and now starting my studies


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

im going to a doctor, my stomach suddenly hurts really bad, like every move I do. cant touch my stomach either, hurts like hell 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

holy frickin god, doctors concluded im having*appendicitis, wish me luck guys    :crying:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## TJFadness (Jan 23, 2014)

Studying, mostly.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2014)

Sleeping 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

domini99 said:


> holy frickin god, doctors concluded im having*appendicitis, wish me luck guys    :crying:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



i dont know whaT to say
but i wish for you the best of luck
god bless you

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

i just finished my first exam.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Jan 23, 2014)

domini99 said:


> holy frickin god, doctors concluded im having*appendicitis, wish me luck guys    :crying:
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Ouch dude, at least modern medicine can deal with it a lot better than we used too  best of luck 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks everybody, im in hospital now for observation. they gave me something, now i feel really tired and i can barely type my phone.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

still sitting here, painkillers doing their work.. well i cant do anything more than wait..

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

domini99 said:


> still sitting here, painkillers doing their work.. well i cant do anything more than wait..
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



i wish for you all the best
i wish to you when get out hospital be better Nd better

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## MBQ_ (Jan 23, 2014)

Wishing my friends who live a few dorm rooms away from me weren't asleep so we could blaze and drink


Oh well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

Damnit still waiting! nobody has showed up here for the last hour! How long is this supposed to take???
they said i'll get an echo in 1 and a half hour ago, geez i hate being inside of hospital!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 23, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Damnit still waiting! nobody has showed up here for the last hour! How long is this supposed to take???
> they said i'll get an echo in 1 and a half hour ago, geez i hate being inside of hospital!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Get well soon buddy. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## mateenf (Jan 23, 2014)

Just switched my note 3 SM9005 to Nexus 5, getting it ready as a daily driver

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 23, 2014)

haizzz try to do all my homework and ready for Tet's Holiday 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

trying to do this help me plz it is for exam.


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> h
> e
> b
> a
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man can you see if this is correct pls
the first pic.
is with words
Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> It's really nothing serious. Even if you do have appendicitis and your appendix explodes, you'll be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



hahaha well they just did the echo, they said its properly something else, they're still investigating the pictures, but they're pretty sure i wont need surgery 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 23, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> All looks good except for #5 and #9. You mixed them up. #5 should be estate agent, #9 should be travel agent. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man you are the best i will share it with my friends
i will remember you 
thanks man

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

study about Nelson Mandela

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Griffdom (Jan 23, 2014)

Trying to resolve a minor issue I'm having with a custom ROM I just updated. (FYI--it's Viper One for HTC One)


----------



## domini99 (Jan 23, 2014)

im going to bed now. i still dont know or understand what was actually the problem, but they said these medicines will help and resolve... ah well i'll see.
gotta go back tomorrow for another echo to see if the problem cleared up.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 23, 2014)

domini99 said:


> im going to bed now. i still dont know or understand what was actually the problem, but they said these medicines will help and resolve... ah well i'll see.
> gotta go back tomorrow for another echo to see if the problem cleared up.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Get well soon man.  which hospital were you in? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

domini99 said:


> im going to bed now. i still dont know or understand what was actually the problem, but they said these medicines will help and resolve... ah well i'll see.
> gotta go back tomorrow for another echo to see if the problem cleared up.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Are I'm late? Hope you get better soon.

Regards,
Luqman Al-Hakeem 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> Get well soon man.  which hospital were you in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



in Roermond, im on my way back to the hospital, doing some last researches, i have to go back next week too to see if the medicins fixed the infection.







luqman98 said:


> Are I'm late? Hope you get better soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Luqman Al-Hakeem
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks bro  im happy i no longer have this hell of pain through my stomage 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

domini99 said:


> in Roermond, im on my way back to the hospital, doing some last researches, i have to go back next week too to see if the medicins fixed the infection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn..... one of my cats is died 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Damn..... one of my cats is died
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i know that feel
sad

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## mucski (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking at my monitor, also typing on my keyboard. Silly question


----------



## santya95 (Jan 24, 2014)

Studing...

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

mucski said:


> Looking at my monitor, also typing on my keyboard. Silly question

Click to collapse



no ypu trying to get 10 posts

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Damn..... one of my cats is died
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



damn! im so sorry for you bro 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## andrewgarcia (Jan 24, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no ypu trying to get 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



same for me here LOL.. but I belive it's a fair request anyway..I'm starting to know xda better then if I could post without 10 posts


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 24, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Damn..... one of my cats is died
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. R.I.P.


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## gesange (Jan 24, 2014)

Sayin goodbye to my evo 3D after 3,5 years of good service  Motherboard fried just like
that  
Had to get a Sensation in great condition like brand new for only 50 eur but though......EVO you never wilk be forgotten R.I.P bro

Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

gesange said:


> Sayin goodbye to my evo 3D after 3,5 years of good service  Motherboard fried just like
> that
> Had to get a Sensation in great condition like brand new for only 50 eur but though......EVO you never wilk be forgotten R.I.P bro
> 
> Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5

Click to collapse



im sorry for you bro, it was a nice, but old phone, it reached a very acceptable age for a smartphone  

unlike my xperia arc s, which died 5 months after purchase..
warranty wouldnt fix it too, because it was a too common problem..

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## gesange (Jan 24, 2014)

domini99 said:


> im sorry for you bro, it was a nice, but old phone, it reached a very acceptable age for a smartphone
> 
> unlike my xperia arc s, which died 5 months after purchase..
> warranty wouldnt fix it too, because it was a too common problem..
> ...

Click to collapse




Well it was s-off flashed numberous times bit never failed in any other way  
Well sorry fro you arc s but its curious cause my mother still has it now working fine 

Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5


----------



## pakos96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Surf in the forum lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 24, 2014)

pakos96 said:


> Surf in the forum lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You want the 10 post. We know that sh*t 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

warface123 said:


> You want the 10 post. We know that sh*t
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



welcomeback warface

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

gesange said:


> Well it was s-off flashed numberous times bit never failed in any other way
> Well sorry fro you arc s but its curious cause my mother still has it now working fine
> 
> Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5

Click to collapse



i think mine just was a faulty built, it literally just stopped working while running stock. Put it in charger evening before, didnt boot up anymore next morning.

but whatever, im a proud owner of an s2 right now 







warface123 said:


> You want the 10 post. We know that sh*t
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Long time no see!


but anywayz, after all the hospital sh*t and drip medicins, im dead. im going to bed, seriously, i have never been this tired, but im happy i didnt need surgery after all 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 25, 2014)

domini99 said:


> in Roermond, im on my way back to the hospital, doing some last researches, i have to go back next week too to see if the medicins fixed the infection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh your in Limburg? I thought you were in Noord-Brabant. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------

As for what I'm doing. I'm thinking about the fact that I should go to bed, it's past 1 AM here and I have to be at work tomorrow at 8 AM so wake up at 7 AM. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Jan 25, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> Oh your in Limburg? I thought you were in Noord-Brabant.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go sleeping man . Best for yourself and colleges. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 25, 2014)

About to watch Helix great show until the walking dead starts back up

?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??


----------



## ImBJ (Jan 25, 2014)

*M Doing This Right Now..*

FB+XDA xD


----------



## suckmyseahawk88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Searching through xda to see why my ps3 won't connect to my hotspot.... and how to alter hotspot to be unnoticed. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ImBJ (Jan 25, 2014)

reading reading and reading :v


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jan 25, 2014)

Aussie Open Women's finals. Nuff said.


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 25, 2014)

Aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi ^

Sent From My Google Nexus³


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jan 25, 2014)

Omar1c said:


> Aussie aussie aussie oi oi oi ^
> 
> Sent From My Google Nexus³

Click to collapse



haha no aussies in the final, but LI NA WON!!!  She's hilarious!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

fixing my hackintosh bootloader... it got ****ed up

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was going to watch some big bang theory but it's cold on my room so now I'm waiting till the heater got it back to its normal temperature. Also trying to find out if I can make my laptop into a hackintosh. Domini any chance you would know? And if I can install it, can I dual boot it with W7? It's a stock dell latitude D530

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> I was going to watch some big bang theory but it's cold on my room so now I'm waiting till the heater got it back to its normal temperature. Also trying to find out if I can make my laptop into a hackintosh. Domini any chance you would know? And if I can install it, can I dual boot it with W7? It's a stock dell latitude D530
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



latitudes are extremely compatible, my latitude runs 10.7 without a problem 

you can add me on skype, i can help you from there
skypename: dominokie

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 25, 2014)

domini99 said:


> latitudes are extremely compatible, my latitude runs 10.7 without a problem
> 
> you can add me on skype, i can help you from there
> skypename: dominokie
> ...

Click to collapse



I will in a few weeks. Don't really have the time right now and I read I need a bigger USB stick (my current one is only 4GB) I'll hit you up when I get time okay?  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




lars1216 said:


> I will in a few weeks. Don't really have the time right now and I read I need a bigger USB stick (my current one is only 4 gigabytes) I'll hit you up when I get time okay?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> I will in a few weeks. Don't really have the time right now and I read I need a bigger USB stick (my current one is only 4GB) I'll hit you up when I get time okay?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okay! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 25, 2014)

Enjoying the weather while walking to friend's house. It's minus 4 celsius and it feels so warm after these -20C cold 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

i just enabled ART instead of dalvik... lets see what it brings me.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

but for s2 i think davlik runs better

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> but for s2 i think davlik runs better
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



well i can say it feels more smooth, and battery life is noticeably better.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 25, 2014)

Just posted my Root App Switcher on XDA.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

i had a funny call of duty session today.
i was being a dirty camper, killed the same person over and over again, after 5 times the entire enemy team ran at me.. straight into a claimore.
You mad bros? *trollface*
  

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Commandos18 (Jan 25, 2014)

Learning for my driving licence test and...reading XDA (searching new KK roms :> )


----------



## Gadlion^1 (Jan 25, 2014)

watching 47Ronin and some XDA


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 26, 2014)

Gadlion^1 said:


> watching 47Ronin and some XDA

Click to collapse



Is it good?

?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??


----------



## plugtaro01 (Jan 26, 2014)

Reading this topic 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

plugtaro01 said:


> Reading this topic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you dont say

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Gadlion^1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Is it good?
> 
> ?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??

Click to collapse



Yes, first "asian" movie i like in a long time


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 26, 2014)

Just thinking to post some wallies.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mucski (Jan 26, 2014)

And here goes the boredom again.


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 26, 2014)

Can Anyone tell me which 3D game is great for xperia miro, cause I want to test some but it really heavy, i have only 1 GB left. now playing rea steel load so long 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

Doing a deadly, dangerous stunt:-
Switch off Wi-Fi, 3G, keep mobile 10 metre away, log out of XDA, Facebook, Shut Down Computer and *STUDY*.

*This stunt is performed by professionals and should not be repeated at home, especially by children.
*

Read more



        People doing this stunt suffer from Educational Harassment.:laugh:
    


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Doing a deadly, dangerous stunt:-
> Switch off Wi-Fi, 3G, keep mobile 10 metre away, log out of XDA, Facebook, Shut Down Computer and *STUDY*.
> 
> *This stunt is performed by professionals and should not be repeated at home
> ...

Click to collapse



watching this post and hehe

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Focus59 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hunting 10 stupid posts ...


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

Focus59 said:


> Hunting 10 stupid posts ...

Click to collapse



hahahaha
you are from april 2013
and has 0 thanks and 8 posts
and me
semptember 2013
and see what i has

im enjoing holiday
tommorow must be school and i have 2 hard exam.
but for the weather we dont have school. so. i just enjoing xda

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 26, 2014)

Trying to tell people to stop being so against a developer named New Maclaw. Seriously im thinking why no he opensource

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Trying to tell people to stop being so against a developer named New Maclaw. Seriously im thinking why no he opensource
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Good luck . I know that man it is developer for gio and ace it is good man

Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Good luck . I know that man it is developer for gio and ace it is good man
> 
> Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nah maclaw aint fully opensource because of incidents that happened to him while in developing days of cm9 and cm10. He only has shared kernel sources.

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Focus59 (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hahahaha
> you are from april 2013
> and has 0 thanks and 8 posts
> and me
> ...

Click to collapse



No, your penis is not bigger now. :laugh:


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

Focus59 said:


> No, your penis is not bigger now. :laugh:

Click to collapse



you dont say

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added 27th January 2014 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 26th January 2014 at 11:59 PM ----------

happy 2299 pages on this theard
and happy 2230 pages from now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 26, 2014)

Playing candy crush in my galaxy y


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Playing candy crush in my galaxy y

Click to collapse



what level you are?
my brother is in 52

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm  on 237


----------



## domini99 (Jan 26, 2014)

im on 0... not even thinking about starting to play it.
anywayz, im going to bed. bye all!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 26, 2014)

writing this post


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2014)

martinusbe said:


> I'm  on 237

Click to collapse



457!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 27, 2014)

My gnex won't even launch candy crush for some reason.  it used to but since I upgraded to 4.4 it doesn't anymore. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cyberidd (Jan 27, 2014)

Sitting on a train while burning the last of my battery in order to post in an off-topic thread called "Post what you're doing right now!" 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 27, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> My gnex won't even launch candy crush for some reason.  it used to but since I upgraded to 4.4 it doesn't anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Consider that a blessing. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 27, 2014)

Taking breakfast. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## domini99 (Jan 27, 2014)

thinking about making a custom rom myself.
if only i didn't forget my laptop...

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Jackelope (Jan 27, 2014)

Was watching Netflix.  Now about to download easy ums.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 27, 2014)

Working

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

wishing to be tomorrow holiday too
for the exam. sure

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## abvohera (Jan 27, 2014)

Attending lecture in college and surfing the XDA 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

abvohera said:


> Attending lecture in college and surfing the XDA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no you getting 10 posts:banghead::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 27, 2014)

Watching America Unearthed

I am Paranoid


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 27, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> Watching America Unearthed
> 
> I am Paranoid

Click to collapse



Paranoid?? Plissken ?

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2014)

Trying to get 10 posts so I can post in developer forum. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

veeman said:


> Trying to get 10 posts so I can post in developer forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



+13
و معك اربعة نعم

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking in my wallet .... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

trying to help my friend to make ios 7 rom for galaxy mini 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> trying to help my friend to make ios 7 rom for galaxy mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why are you doing that? Want ios buy iphone 5cheap 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Why are you doing that? Want ios buy iphone 5cheap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




not ios os
i mean themed like ios7 with apps
but sure woth android base and linux kernal

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## thalada (Jan 27, 2014)

Playing with my bricked xZ1 >

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 27, 2014)

veeman said:


> Trying to get 10 posts so I can post in developer forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Well I'm gonna have to report you then. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 27, 2014)

Selling one of my older phones (galaxy SL) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 27, 2014)

Try to work for my exam tomorrow with an episode of Dr who

Hard choice

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

damnit still headache from the large amount of painkillers they gave me in hospital 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> damnit still headache from the large amount of painkillers they gave me in hospital
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse




best of luck for you


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> best of luck for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yet, im still more worried about a friend who hasnt been on school for 2 days 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> yet, im still more worried about a friend who hasnt been on school for 2 days
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Oh, a true friend you are 

Get well soon ^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh, a true friend you are
> 
> Get well soon ^_^)/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx, i'll get better 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## warface123 (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> thx, i'll get better
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Good luck! And Im on school .
Almost lunch time here.
Listening to hardstyle right now ;D

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

At home because no school this afternoon \o

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

im just home, early out 
i had a broken tv lying around.. i was trying to kick a crack in it.
but damn! this thing is strong!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNB6gqohJAk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

@domini99
thanks you are a true friend.
but im alittle happy coz no school.
im studieng sure but with no school.

i dont know about tomorrow if there are school or not
but tnx in adv. man
l

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

is your true name is dominique or somthing like that .

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> @domini99
> thanks you are a true friend.
> but im alittle happy coz no school.
> im studieng sure but with no school.
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, my irl name is Dominique 

im playing bo2.
snipe snipe in yo ass!
(no not quickscope  )

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> yeah, my irl name is Dominique
> 
> im playing bo2.
> snipe snipe in yo ass!
> ...

Click to collapse



PS3 ?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> PS3 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



no 360 srry

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

finished styding 2 hard exam.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 28, 2014)

*Laughing....*

I am with my friend playing Swat 4 online with microphones...


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

im quiting bo2 multiplayer. getting annoyed from campers and quickscopers

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## lordjynx (Jan 28, 2014)

Sitting at work trying to figure out salt-master server on ubuntu server!


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

Splitting a firmware file into 3 files to make it worth flashing with SplitFUS2 tool.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Splitting a firmware file into 3 files to make it worth flashing with SplitFUS2 tool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



i never trust this ****. prefer to do the old trusted flashing using heimdall or cwm 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> i never trust this ****. prefer to do the old trusted flashing using heimdall or cwm
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> i never trust this ****. prefer to do the old trusted flashing using heimdall or cwm
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Really? I always use it and no problem yet found.
SplitFUS2 is the only tool which can convert Sam mobile single file firmware into 3 file flash able by Odin. (I prefer Odin)
BTW you can't  flash stock firmware from CWM? If you are talking about rio's method, then it corrupts IMEI. Too dangerous for galaxy y.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Really? I always use it and no problem yet found. BTW how do you flash stock firmware from CWM? If you are talking about rio's method, then it corrupts IMEI. Too dangerous for galaxy y.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Flashing stock? I have no idea, i haven't flashed stock ever since i had this s2!


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Flashing stock? I have no idea, i haven't flashed stock ever since i had this s2!

Click to collapse



That's why I am doing this splitting so I can flash splitted firmware with odin.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Flashing stock? I have no idea, i haven't flashed stock ever since i had this s2!

Click to collapse



do you know somthing man
i have holiday for all this week
and all exam. are for the next week

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 28, 2014)

Buying a battery for my s2 because I'm already sick of my iPhone also going to pick up an optimus G 

Sent From A Freaking iPhone


----------



## super20g (Jan 28, 2014)

I am downloading hyperdrive release 13 for galaxy s4, anyone else?


----------



## Khrizr (Jan 28, 2014)

Flashing Razr i xt890


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

Playing Pokemon on my Xperia

Yeah i'm bored

Sent from me


----------



## domini99 (Jan 28, 2014)

my xbox went rrod today.
i was on black ops multiplayer "create a class" screen, and then the xbox suddenly shut off with 3 red lights.
it appeared to work fine after i rebooted. first time it happened. maybe this 6 year old intensively used box is giving starting to give out after all this time

well anywayz, im going to bed. i'll see what tomorrow brings us.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

domini99 said:


> my xbox went rrod today.
> i was on black ops multiplayer "create a class" screen, and then the xbox suddenly shut off with 3 red lights.
> it appeared to work fine after i rebooted. first time it happened. maybe this 6 year old intensively used box is giving starting to give out after all this time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good night

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

good night all

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> good night
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning...... xD

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

im in school... waiting for teacher to arrive

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## AlmapekeDj (Jan 29, 2014)

Im going to bed, in Mexico its 2:52 am.... :+

Sent from my XT890 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

trying out swipe keyboard, heck, this is easy to type one handed!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> trying out swipe keyboard, heck, this is easy to type one handed!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Swype?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

just wake up
good morning all

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Swype?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss it so much. It came with stock. But it is buggy on AOSP 2.3.7
Swype not at all working and FC every few seconds.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## ade3l (Jan 29, 2014)

Posting at XDA 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 29, 2014)

ade3l said:


> Posting at XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. Trying to get 10 posts.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> No. Trying to get 10 posts.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



can i know why many indians have 
007 in the last of there name

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 29, 2014)

Because 007 is sooo awesome

Actually watch Dr who \o

Sent from me


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

TsunaH said:


> Because 007 is sooo awesome
> 
> Actually watch Dr who \o
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



you dont say .
but i saw somewhere James Bond007
but i want the true

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

im watching tv

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Swype?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you know..
this:






Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> you know..
> this:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have ever used it before
i prefer normal writing

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i have ever used it before
> i prefer normal writing
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



when i have my phone in 1 hand, and cant use my other hand, and am walking through a moshpit, it is damn useful 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> when i have my phone in 1 hand, and cant use my other hand, and am walking through a moshpit, it is damn useful
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> can i know why many indians have
> 007 in the last of there name
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol.. 
I don't know about others. But I created a mail id which has 007 in it and that is the id I used to create an account on xda. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

oh god.. my parents are fighting again.. now my mom is randomly angry at me.. well i can better stay up in my room to prevent more problems :/

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> oh god.. my parents are fighting again.. now my mom is randomly angry at me.. well i can better stay up in my room to prevent more problems :/
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



 that is what you have to do 

im writing some many posts

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> oh god.. my parents are fighting again.. now my mom is randomly angry at me.. well i can better stay up in my room to prevent more problems :/
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Oh no..... its terrible.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## aminafique (Jan 29, 2014)

Downloading....... 98%

and  Updrading ROM


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> i had a funny call of duty session today.
> i was being a dirty camper, killed the same person over and over again, after 5 times the entire enemy team ran at me.. straight into a claimore.
> You mad bros? *trollface*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What call of duty and what system u on?

Sent from my C771 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> oh god.. my parents are fighting again.. now my mom is randomly angry at me.. well i can better stay up in my room to prevent more problems :/
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Dont worry my parents fight alot so I know what to do....Listen songs in high volume

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

darkharbinger81 said:


> What call of duty and what system u on?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



black ops 2, on xbox
but i need a new power brick






now playing with my parents power brick until my new one arrives.






Ichigo said:


> People like you shouldn't play these games. :/ Campers ruin everything and frankly camp only because they're not good enough to face people head on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



i dont usually camp. but i was annoyed by those raging 8 year olds, so i wanted to give them the full master-rage... which i succeeded in 

camping sucks, i never actually do it. i only wait behind a corner for a few seconds when i know the enemy is coming. Or is that considered as camping too?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## 7aska (Jan 29, 2014)

Well im trying to recompile a kernel with AR9271 (athk9) modules but no success lol


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

7aska said:


> Well im trying to recompile a kernel with AR9271 (athk9) modules but no success lol

Click to collapse



give it up, you're trying to get your 10 posts in order to post in development thread.

yes im a ghost 
*flies away"

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

i downloaded skin for counter strike source
but now it is loading when i enter map or server and stuck on that
what to do or how i can save servers in favorite pls pls help

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i downloaded skin for counter strike source
> but now it is loading when i enter map or server and stuck on that
> what to do or how i can save servers in favorite pls pls help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



anyone can help.
pls only how to save servers in favorite

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

wtf when i installed the skin the cpu is 100% now

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## 7aska (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> give it up, you're trying to get your 10 posts in order to post in development thread.
> 
> yes im a ghost
> *flies away"
> ...

Click to collapse



yup thats what im trying to do lol. In fact i found a custom kernel that support some external usb wifi devices but mine didnt work so im trying to get rid of this limitation in order to comment on the other thread lol


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> black ops 2, on xbox
> but i need a new power brick
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch RROD  I have xbox but latest for that is MW3 and the original black ops and i have ghosts for PS3 

Sent from my C771 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 29, 2014)

darkharbinger81 said:


> Ouch RROD  I have xbox but latest for that is MW3 and the original black ops and i have ghosts for PS3
> 
> Sent from my C771 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its nothing with the xbox itself, its the power brick which is faulty.
the xbox will turn on, but eventually the power brick will fail, causing the xbox to go RROD. It works just fine with my parents xbox' power brick. but with my power brick the xbox will not run longer than 1 to 5 seconds.


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 29, 2014)

Play Kingdom Hearts

Sent from me


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jan 29, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Its nothing with the xbox itself, its the power brick which is faulty.
> the xbox will turn on, but eventually the power brick will fail, causing the xbox to go RROD. It works just fine with my parents xbox' power brick. but with my power brick the xbox will not run longer than 1 to 5 seconds.

Click to collapse



I c glad its not the Xbox that would suck worse

Sent from my C771 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jnhalstead (Jan 29, 2014)

*Mercyctirii*

I think off topic was made just for people trying to get those 10 posts..lol. this is one of my attempts!

doing my ashfrod university class, browsing houses in hawaii and doing classes on ako


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

jnhalstead said:


> I think off topic was made just for people trying to get those 10 posts..lol. this is one of my attempts!
> 
> doing my ashfrod university class, browsing houses in hawaii and doing classes on ako

Click to collapse



No, you are sorely mistaken 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikehimself (Jan 30, 2014)

omw to root my samsung galaxy note 3


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just rooted and installed cwm on my ex girlfriend's Motorola droid pro running 2.3.4 gb


----------



## s8freak (Jan 30, 2014)

Watching "Oh Brother Where Art Thou" 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

All tests done at last! And internet fimally working!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> All tests done at last! And internet fimally working!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hai

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> All tests done at last! And internet fimally working!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



wow didnt see you in a long time!







Android Pizza said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



didnt see you in a long time too 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> All tests done at last! And internet fimally working!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



welcome back.
didnt see both of you here for many days







Android Pizza said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> All tests done at last! And internet fimally working!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Glad to see you're back 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

damnit i cant post a new topic in Galaxy S2 General section!

it just sais security error no permissions ****





goddamned. i can reply perfectly fine but cant post any new topic, and i can use some help since im fairly new to samsung 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> damnit i cant post a new topic in Galaxy S2 General section!
> 
> it just sais security error no permissions ****
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmm......
Maybe you have do something wrong?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Hmmmm......
> Maybe you have do something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> ...

Click to collapse



it appears to be working now...
i think this ART runtime is the problem.. maybe revert to Dalvik?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> it appears to be working now...
> i think this ART runtime is the problem.. maybe revert to Dalvik?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Yes.
ART is in early stage (very buggy).
I recommend you to not to use the ART atm.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Replying.*

I am watching Wwe


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes.
> ART is in early stage (very buggy).
> I recommend you to not to use the ART atm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the only app giving trouble is tapatalk.. but its my top 3 used apps...
reverting now 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## jayk32 (Jan 30, 2014)

Currently at work but finishing in 45 minutes!! (Yes)
I can't wait to get home. Tired.com Lol


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 30, 2014)

Watching TV. Tao Quan 2014 Vietnam 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Niiik (Jan 30, 2014)

I am watching the forum and trying to understand the interface (Seriously). Trying to get friendly to it.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

Niiik said:


> I am watching the forum and trying to understand the interface (Seriously). Trying to get friendly to it.

Click to collapse



It isn't that difficult.
Just like almost any other forum, or am i wrong?

You'll find out soon


----------



## Niiik (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> It isn't that difficult.
> Just like almost any other forum, or am i wrong?
> 
> You'll find out soon

Click to collapse



Well, you might find this weird, but I just came to know (after 15mins) that this is an off-topic category


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Just*

I am playing max payne 3


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

trying to unfreeze my fingers coz i get home now.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## nss357 (Jan 30, 2014)

reading above posts.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

i just eating this "sambusek" and "kubi" by the best hand in the world : my mom

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 30, 2014)

I finally get an avatar \o

I work for my exam for tomorrow qq


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

TsunaH said:


> I finally get an avatar \o
> 
> I work for my exam for tomorrow qq

Click to collapse



congtaz.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Going somme tomorrow

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Okkk*

I am replying.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> I am replying.

Click to collapse



YouDontSay.jpg

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Going somme tomorrow
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



hahhhahha i dont know why but i always when see your ferst theard(android on ios) im laugh
so sorry but hahhahah

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

Trying to solve damn weird problem I have ever faced.
Whenever I open recycle bin on Windows 7 Enterprise, CPU usage goes to 50%, if I exit it stays at 50%. If I press empty bin or restore goes to 100% and not responding. Damn weird for quad-core 3.1GHz CPU.
I know the culprit is video downloaded and deleted from IDM. Now I can't delete from recycle bin. Can't even solve from command prompt or safe mode.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## DPxMiro (Jan 30, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Trying to solve damn weird problem I have ever faced.
> Whenever I open recycle bin on Windows 7 Enterprise, CPU usage goes to 50%, if I exit it stays at 50%. If I press empty bin or restore goes to 100% and not responding. Damn weird for quad-core 3.1GHz CPU.
> I know the culprit is video downloaded and deleted from IDM. Now I can't delete from recycle bin. Can't even solve from command prompt or safe mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try command sfc/scannow in cmd 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

DPxMiro said:


> try command sfc/scannow in cmd
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



+1 right suggested.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 30, 2014)

I used my pctuner free with my antivirus to empty recycle bin. Problem solved. Time to go to sleep. Over and out.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*really*

i am sleeping.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hahhhahha i dont know why but i always when see your ferst theard(android on ios) im laugh
> so sorry but hahhahah
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That was ment to be a joke thread...but then i forgot about it...and took it seriously...

Also, got my options GCSE thing...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> That was ment to be a joke thread...but then i forgot about it...and took it seriously...
> 
> Also, got my options GCSE thing...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



im just joking man.
keep calm

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 30, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> i am sleeping.

Click to collapse



You sleep with xda on ?
I'm eat some rice because I'm an asian

Sent from me


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

TsunaH said:


> You sleep with xda on ?
> I'm eat some rice because I'm an asian
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



he has great talent.
he can play with his phone on xda or games while sleeping

im asian too and i not eating rise now

im watching news about Syria

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> That was ment to be a joke thread...but then i forgot about it...and took it seriously...
> 
> Also, got my options GCSE thing...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



hey, when are you coming on Skype again?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2014)

Listening to music. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## waz675 (Jan 30, 2014)

Watching my 2 and 4 year olds giggling at a YouTube video they're watching on their Nexus 7 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 30, 2014)

waz675 said:


> Watching my 2 and 4 year olds giggling at a YouTube video they're watching on their Nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



learning android from the beginning, yet another parent award 

im going to sleep now
bye all! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> hey, when are you coming on Skype again?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



When my account decides to work...dunno why its not working ATM.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

domini99 said:


> learning android from the beginning, yet another parent award
> 
> im going to sleep now
> bye all!
> ...

Click to collapse



bye .
good night all it is 1:45Am here

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## warface123 (Jan 30, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> bye .
> good night all it is 1:45Am here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here it is 0:48.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

11:51 here. Have to wake up in 4 hours...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> 11:51 here. Have to wake up in 4 hours...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol. School or work?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> bye .
> good night all it is 1:45Am here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse




warface123 said:


> Here it is 0:48.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is 7:52 am here .... just woke up.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Lol. School or work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Trip to the somme

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 30, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> It is 7:52 am here .... just woke up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> ...

Click to collapse



Well good morning for you .
Good night for me .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 30, 2014)

Trolling in black Ops 2 ha

I am Paranoid


----------



## warface123 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Trip to the somme
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ahah.  Nice.
Proud to myself. Stopped smoking for 3 full weeks and did not started yet .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Ahah.  Nice.
> Proud to myself. Stopped smoking for 3 full weeks .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go a year. Then be proud

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## warface123 (Jan 30, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Go a year. Then be proud
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well. I tried to stop so many times can't even count it.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Time to pick my GCSE's soon...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## waz675 (Jan 31, 2014)

domini99 said:


> learning android from the beginning, yet another parent award
> 
> im going to sleep now
> bye all!
> ...

Click to collapse



Night (almost noon here) my now 4 year old started using my nexus 7 when she was 2ish . I never showed her personally and while I left to goto the toilet, I came back to her using YouTube. I don't know if I even used YouTube in front of her, asking her how she got it and watching kids show, she just replied "I wanted to watch it daddy". Legend 

Mind you, I fell in love with computers back in 79 when I was 6 at school here in Australia and the principal let me program them and be a "admin" of sorts. Has turned into life long love over 30 years now 

So now having 3 gen 1 nexus 7s and my gen 2, they get to use the spare gen 1s 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> he has great talent.
> he can play with his phone on xda or games while sleeping
> 
> im asian too and i not eating rise now
> ...

Click to collapse



lol xD I am playing black0ps 2


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jan 31, 2014)

Rooting my Note 3 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Rooting my Note 3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



not done yet??
what a shame!

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*i am*

i am laughing at my brother.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> i am laughing at my brother.

Click to collapse



me too XD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 31, 2014)

Began doing the history thingy. I need to do a chart and an essay....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*i am*

i am checking my notifications.


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 31, 2014)

I am searching what to do

Sent from me


----------



## thalada (Jan 31, 2014)

Listening to some random songs. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Began doing the history thingy. I need to do a chart and an essay....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good luck man
im siting with my friend

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 31, 2014)

domini99 said:


> it appears to be working now...
> i think this ART runtime is the problem.. maybe revert to Dalvik?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



ART has never caused me any problems whatsoever ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> ART has never caused me any problems whatsoever ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



after last update i don't have any problems too 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*gy*

i am eating something.


----------



## thalada (Jan 31, 2014)

Time for some Barbecue 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally installed Xposed.
Now lets search some moduls \o


----------



## vbetts (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm at work right now! I'm an IT Specialist for our local school district.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

setting up my new router

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*i am*

Just preparing for sleep.


----------



## LibertyMarine (Jan 31, 2014)

eating swiss cheese


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

Successfully installed Backtrack 5 on my PC in Virtualbox.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## thalada (Jan 31, 2014)

Trying to get some sleep 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 31, 2014)

Posting 10 posts in off topic so I can ask a question in a rom thread

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Posting 10 posts in off topic so I can ask a question in a rom thread
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



+1
off topic the best way to get it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

as i said . trying to get 10 posts to post in (my) rom theard

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

im trying to get 10 posts too do i can ask a regular question in development thread. Its absolutely not that i have 4 and a half thousand posts already 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 31, 2014)

domini99 said:


> im trying to get 10 posts too do i can ask a regular question in development thread. Its absolutely not that i have 4 and a half thousand posts already
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



N00B!
oh...you already have 10 posts you troll...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Posting 10 posts in off topic so I can ask a question in a rom thread
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse











abdo jouma said:


> +1
> off topic the best way to get it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



N00BS!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 31, 2014)

domini99 said:


> wow didnt see you in a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello 

What's the IP of your MC server?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello
> 
> What's the IP of your MC server?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its 84.28.20.245
but i just installed my new router, i have to reconfigure the ports on my router. i"ll have the server running again tomorrow 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 31, 2014)

domini99 said:


> its 84.28.20.245
> but i just installed my new router, i have to reconfigure the ports on my router. i"ll have the server running again tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll try to be there 

BTW I'm Premium now 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, I'll try to be there
> 
> BTW I'm Premium now
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nicee!! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Mansevolver (Jan 31, 2014)

Just checking out this pistol I discovered. I'm very interested in picking it up.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Hack incoming. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



why exactly?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 31, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Just checking out this pistol I discovered. I'm very interested in picking it up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Looks like old good Colt M1911?
I wonder it is still used after 100 years since its first use and yet competing with modern firearms.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Mansevolver (Jan 31, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Looks like old good Colt M1911?
> I wonder it is still used after 100 years since its first use and yet competing with modern firearms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Yes. Its a Turkish made M1911 type pistol. Very good quality. A century later, and no Glock can even touch a quality made one.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 1, 2014)

*gt*

i am doing my breakfast.


----------



## jrr10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just finished watching holes. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkeyAlx (Feb 1, 2014)

Talking to my girl friend and our mutual friend... About serial killers... While trying to work on come codes.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2014)

goooooooooodmorning everybody! 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

domini99 said:


> goooooooooodmorning everybody!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Goooooooooodmorning to you too 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

goood moring to everyone


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Goooooooooodmorning to you too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



hahahahha im going to play bo2 now 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

domini99 said:


> hahahahha im going to play bo2 now
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



360.... :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> 360.... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



yup

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

domini99 said:


> yup
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



I hate Call of Duty.... All of it.

I used to play it once it came out on ps3 , was really challenging and there was literally pro players, I was one of them, a sniper god I was. And I was with a clan called Optics :sly:

But years of glory have gone, I left the clan after seeing hackers...everywhere :/ 
Tried to defend our clan from them. But... Clan got infected by hackers :/ 

We managed to get back. But, noobs and the silly things like Claymore Trick(?) And trick shoot(?) Showed up.

Since then, I never touched a CoD game since.


Oh well :/

(Like  1.5 years ago...) 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I hate Call of Duty.... All of it.
> 
> I used to play it once it came out on ps3 , was really challenging and there was literally pro players, I was one of them, a sniper god I was. And I was with a clan called Optics :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what im experiencing;
-Quickscopers
-A ****load of campers
-People calling you gay for "hardscoping".. or actually just sitting in a window, snipe the first one i see and gtfo as fast as possible coz of raging quickscopers..

buy anywayz its fun 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

domini99 said:


> what im experiencing;
> -Quickscopers
> -A ****load of campers
> -People calling you gay for "hardscoping".. or actually just sitting in a window, snipe the first one i see and gtfo as fast as possible coz of raging quickscopers..
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, campers are not much of a pain for me.
Quick Scopers were the pain , and still. I rape them , 32 kills no deaths was the average , no ammo wasted. But then, am out of ammo. So I just suicide or let the lowest ranked enemy kill me ( weren't I so kind  ). Suddenly, a wild mic appears and a noob sniper starts talking **** , while  I have kicked his a** 15-18 times.

The problem doesn't stop here. Some keep following me where ever I go.

Oh... Not to mention my 2 little bros are those kinds of noobs. Well, not so deeply. No taking **** , but campers and QSers, trick shoots and all the things they are coming up with these days.


But, if I (maybe...) Reconsider playing CoD again... It won't be Multiplayer Online. But Black Ops 2 Zombies.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Well, campers are not much of a pain for me.
> Quick Scopers were the pain , and still. I rape them , 32 kills no deaths was the average , no ammo wasted. But then, am out of ammo. So I just suicide or let the lowest ranked enemy kill me ( weren't I so kind  ). Suddenly, a wild mic appears and a noob sniper starts talking **** , while  I have kicked his a** 15-18 times.
> 
> The problem doesn't stop here. Some keep following me where ever I go.
> ...

Click to collapse



campers are easily solved with grenades.

quickscopers can only shoot one person at the same time.
so if you're running in a team, the quickscoper is f#cked.

but bo2 is pretty fcked up. But i dont have any other fps 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

domini99 said:


> campers are easily solved with grenades.
> 
> quickscopers can only shoot one person at the same time.
> so if you're running in a team, the quickscoper is f#cked.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not if the whole enemy's team members are quickscopers xD


Sure is fcked up. The only fps I play is Modern Combat 4 on my note. But that too is going the same way. Slowly.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## zeradchoid91 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am doing left 4 dead 2 video game

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

zeradchoid91 said:


> I am doing left 4 dead 2 video game
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



listening music


----------



## Dpallett (Feb 1, 2014)

Currently sitting on a train going to work. Oh and getting annoyed that this is the third time I've wrote this message. Bloody "cannot connect to forum" malarkey. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dpallett said:


> Currently sitting on a train going to work. Oh and getting annoyed that this is the third time I've wrote this message. Bloody "cannot connect to forum" malarkey.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. Your trying to get 10 posts :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dpallett (Feb 1, 2014)

warface123 said:


> No. Your trying to get 10 posts :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











warface123 said:


> No. Your trying to get 10 posts :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea, and that. 


Mostly that. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

warface123 said:


> No. Your trying to get 10 posts :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you catched him

there are many people saying I'm going to work. getting new phone .
but in fact they just in home getting 10 posts

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 1, 2014)

Watching "Hunger Games - Catching Fire", with my Wife, Godson and Niece.


----------



## frank604 (Feb 1, 2014)

Posting to get 10 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

frank604 said:


> Posting to get 10
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



same.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## TsunaH (Feb 1, 2014)

Try to custom my home screen
Any modul\tips ? ;_;

Sent from me


----------



## nss357 (Feb 1, 2014)

TsunaH said:


> Try to custom my home screen
> Any modul\tips ? ;_;
> 
> Sent from me

Click to collapse



What did you use? Use uccw, or zooper widget, you could create your own widget with both. Or easy way, get Themer, there are many user's homescreen available to download and use as your homescreen.


----------



## mike21pr (Feb 1, 2014)

Watching "Friends"

Sent from my Moto G GPE


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

Watching Escape 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 2, 2014)

Being lazy with my girlfriend and vaping 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

domini99 said:


> goooooooooodmorning everybody!
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



DX I'M SO SORRY.

I didn't come to your mc server

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Feb 2, 2014)

Watching I am Legend

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 2, 2014)

Working Woot ha 4 hours in and 8 to go 

I am Paranoid


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> DX I'M SO SORRY.
> 
> I didn't come to your mc server
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no problem, i couldnt get it runnig anywayz, still figuring out how port forwarding on my router works.

but i cant play today, a friend is coming over.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

Improving the performance of my HTC One X and Xperia SP


----------



## teonagode (Feb 2, 2014)

Watching Gold Rush:Alaska

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 2, 2014)

Dutch 3G sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## domini99 (Feb 2, 2014)

jailbreaking someones ipad

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

domini99 said:


> jailbreaking someones ipad
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



You would have my greatest thanks if you "break" that iPad instead of "Jailbreak".


Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> You would have my greatest thanks if you "break" that iPad instead of "Jailbreak".
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Also mines if you throw it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DPxMiro (Feb 2, 2014)

Watching Arsenal match on TV 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ruddy_kyle (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm headache... i have root my A850 and root checker hv showed the success root. However, i can't open play store, foursquare, and some applications. i have tried to find the solutions , i have flash back using ap flash and root again. in the end , it's still failed to open play store. 

I'm hv no idea now.... now time its about 1.00am... another few hours need to go office.... 

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RobClassic (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm SUPPOSED to be doing O-Chem homework- need a break.


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 2, 2014)

Jack The Giant Slayer in 3D in the comfort of my home, with my Wife and Godson.


----------



## CooLoL1999 (Feb 2, 2014)

LETS GO SEA HAWKS!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jpisini (Feb 3, 2014)

CooLoL1999 said:


> LETS GO SEA HAWKS!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



They are dominating this game. 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CooLoL1999 (Feb 3, 2014)

jpisini said:


> They are dominating this game.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Heck Yes!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Reisen Udongein Inaba (Feb 4, 2014)

Tweeting with Talon discussing roms

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darrin lancaster (Feb 4, 2014)

Watching Swamp people

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

Watching Top Gear

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Watching Top Gear
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



I love that show!

"How hard can it be?"

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I love that show!
> 
> "How hard can it be?"
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

Click to collapse



So do I ??? as a matter of fact I'm STILL watching it LOL 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> So do I ??? as a matter of fact I'm STILL watching it LOL
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



Lol you've been watching it for 6 hours now  meaning that you've beat my 5 hour record :/

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Lol you've been watching it for 6 hours now  meaning that you've beat my 5 hour record :/
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

Click to collapse



Mondays it's on all day WOOHOO I've been watching since 1 pm LOL take THAT my friend.  :thumbup::thumbup:

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

And next Monday it's the season premier oh yeah!!!!

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Mondays it's on all day WOOHOO I've been watching since 1 pm LOL take THAT my friend.  :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I was somewhere where they aired top gear on television  I've got to watch it thru DVD or internet... But on the plus side, I've seen the season premiere already  (won't spoil it for you )

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I wish I was somewhere where they aired top gear on television  I've got to watch it thru DVD or internet... But on the plus side, I've seen the season premiere already  (won't spoil it for you )
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

Click to collapse



Why thank you for your kind consideration my friend ????
You don't get BBC?

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Why thank you for your kind consideration my friend ????
> You don't get BBC?
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



Nope, pretty sure we don't have bbc on our tv

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Nope, pretty sure we don't have bbc on our tv
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

Click to collapse



You don't get the BBC in the Netherlands? ??? 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## warface123 (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> You don't get the BBC in the Netherlands? ???
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



We have . Atleast i do..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

warface123 said:


> We have . Atleast i do..
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well alrighty then ??? I was just curious you see. I guess I kinda thought the BBC was world wide. I'm sure it is 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Well alrighty then ??? I was just curious you see. I guess I kinda thought the BBC was world wide. I'm sure it is
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



I guess my tv provider doesn't broadcast it... Or maybe its like chanel 667 and I haven't discovered it yet

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I guess my tv provider doesn't broadcast it... Or maybe its like chanel 667 and I haven't discovered it yet
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

Click to collapse



Are you about 12 hours more or less ahead of me?? I'm in Central California

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## domini99 (Feb 4, 2014)

i just threw up in school  
Nice history teacher canceled her class and brought me home 

Now watching Air Crash Investigation.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Are you about 12 hours more or less ahead of me?? I'm in Central California
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



I'm 9 hours ahead of you, its 10:58 am here

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




domini99 said:


> i just threw up in school
> Nice history teacher canceled her class and brought me home
> 
> Now watching Air Crash Investigation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, get well soon bro

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep that's right well its 2:02 am here so as I'm STILL watching Top Gear LOL I'm gonna try and get some sleep good night all and it was great chatting with you all.

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## domini99 (Feb 4, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> I'm 9 hours ahead of you, its 10:58 am here
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 4, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Yep that's right well its 2:02 am here so as I'm STILL watching Top Gear LOL I'm gonna try and get some sleep good night all and it was great chatting with you all.
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



"And on that bombshell, its time to end. Thank you so much for watching and have a good night" 

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## panpjp (Feb 4, 2014)

Just finished drinking coconut juice and spending 15 mins to get all the juicy part from the coconut then throwing the coconut into the bin

Confusing, isn't it? 

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## pball52998 (Feb 4, 2014)

Going to school  just stopped to get some food 

Sent from my Rezound. CyanogenMod 11


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 4, 2014)

Having a nice day off drinking coffee and listening to Jimi Hendrix before I gotta leave to meet some friends 

Sent from my panda


----------



## avinx (Feb 4, 2014)

Almost softbricked my phone


----------



## domini99 (Feb 4, 2014)

trying out Arma 3

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 4, 2014)

Watching "We're The Millers", for the second time. Lol  Funny movie.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 4, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Having a nice day off drinking coffee and listening to Jimi Hendrix before I gotta leave to meet some friends
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Outstanding way to start the day 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Feb 5, 2014)

Bike finally done
Ready for the summer this custom gsxr 750 can be yours for a very low price

http://cod3l1ne.tinybytes.me/gsxr-750-the-beast

?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Bike finally done
> Ready for the summer this custom gsxr 750 can be yours for a very low price
> 
> http://cod3l1ne.tinybytes.me/gsxr-750-the-beast
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd be careful about posting something for sale it's against XDA rules and someone might report you.  


"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Feb 5, 2014)

s4freak said:


> I'd be careful about posting something for sale it's against XDA rules and someone might report you.
> 
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



Yea not posting it for sale here just got done painting it. Sent it to a friend and copy n pasted the messege should have edited

?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

browsing xda. eating ramen. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Yea not posting it for sale here just got done painting it. Sent it to a friend and copy n pasted the messege should have edited
> 
> ?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??

Click to collapse



No problem just didn't wanna see anyone get in trouble

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> browsing xda. eating ramen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Add cheese, beef sticks and jalapeños and mix 2 flavors

?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> Add cheese, beef sticks and jalapeños and mix 2 flavors
> 
> ?*?SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3? BEAST*??

Click to collapse



hahaha nice

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## panpjp (Feb 5, 2014)

Working on a ****load of 30 pages history work :banghead: and it's due tomorrow 

I hate you the-person-who-shouldnt-be-called-teacher

Thai history is MUCH HARDER than foreign ones 

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## giant6025 (Feb 5, 2014)

*yeah*

What I am doing right now....


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just heard that my aunt's husband is in accident...... 

EDIT: He has been admitted to the hospital.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## giant6025 (Feb 5, 2014)

*yum yum*







That's what I am doing


----------



## TsunaH (Feb 5, 2014)

Work for my project

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rc87 (Feb 5, 2014)

scrolling hundred of pages on xda to find out what phone to buy.
And loading custom roms in the tablet while i'm here :good:


----------



## panpjp (Feb 5, 2014)

Still doing that 30-pages work.

I think I have to sleep 12AM today and wake up 5:45AM.

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

I will hate social studies and history forever.

The worst thing: today's my birthday and I'm squashed with work like a sandwich.

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 5, 2014)

i just stopped playing bo2
one thing:
****ING STUPID GAY ASS ****ER **** **** CAMPERS GO GET A LIFE YOU ****ING ****HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!

so thats said. sorry for waisting your time

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Just heard that my aunt's husband is in accident......
> 
> EDIT: He has been admitted to the hospital.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that.
i wish he get vetter soon. "in shaa allah"

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Shopping with... female species. Well, am not shopping am just standing there like, Please that's enough ._. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Shopping with... female species. Well, am not shopping am just standing there like, Please that's enough ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Now that's funny right there????

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Now that's funny right there????
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



Am in pain...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am in pain...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



From shopping with her or watching her shop??

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

s4freak said:


> From shopping with her or watching her shop??
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



With mom and sis. Am like a driver to them when they are shopping...

So, the answer will be .... Both ._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> With mom and sis. Am like a driver to them when they are shopping...
> 
> So, the answer will be .... Both ._.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bummer I know the feeling when I take my wife and daughter I will commiserate with you. Chin up my friend and this to shall pass. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Bummer I know the feeling when I take my wife and daughter I will commiserate with you. Chin up my friend and this to shall pass.
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T S4

Click to collapse



Thanks.

I SHALL SURVIVE!!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Nestlew (Feb 5, 2014)

Eating pringles &, playing gta  

Sent from my STP-05 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I SHALL SURVIVE!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed sir indeed 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## saiharsit12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Trying to get some sleep 

Sent from my Grand using XDA app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

pls guys.
anyone Spanish here just pm me.
i need him to translate some words for me later pls just pm me with anything

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## kvnhmmd (Feb 5, 2014)

Browsing the forums as I'm restoring Titanium Backup files onto a freshly installed Jelly Beans B23 for my girlfriend's Verizon Galaxy Note II


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 5, 2014)

Catching up on Monday night's "Raw"  #WWE


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

jayk32 said:


> Catching up on Monday night's "Raw"  #WWE

Click to collapse



me too

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## domini99 (Feb 5, 2014)

just tried out Blacklight Retribution, nice at first, but when reaching level 3 it was getting boring.

i kept being spawn killed and i was constantly playing against level 30+
couldnt gain a single kill, killed almost directly after spawning time after time after time.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 5, 2014)

Laughing... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:







Oops!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Estimated Filesize: 6.9GB!!!  That'd be a nightmare to open...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> Laughing... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What on earth have you done, why, how so big? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 6, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> What on earth have you done, why, how so big?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



A3, 300DPI, 16bit Mode CMYK, 15 different 3D Renders (flattened to an image @ 300DPI) and about 90 layers... :angel:

Luckily I can save as PSB (big files)... 

This will be a downright nightmare to open on those horrendously crap iMac's at Uni tomorrow... That's going to literally take hours! Not to mention those pieces of crap can't R/W to NTFS drives, only FAT32, so I _can't_ even open it, as it's quite a bit over 3.7GB....


----------



## DPxMiro (Feb 6, 2014)

Play Flappy Birds, so cool 

Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm at the office answering calls from our Rewards Club members


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 6, 2014)

Waiting for the jailbroken iPhone 3G


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> pls guys.
> anyone Spanish here just pm me.
> i need him to translate some words for me later pls just pm me with anything
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Anyone 

Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2014)

DPxMiro said:


> Play Flappy Birds, so cool
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i understand you want a new phone?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 6, 2014)

domini99 said:


> i understand you want a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



LOL. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



according to this; someone seems pissed off 





Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------

HELP! MY HOMESCREEN WALLPAPER WONT SCROLL ANYMORE I BROKE IT HEEEEELLLPPP HOW DO I FIX IT????????!!!!!!!!???????

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crap shopping today too. :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Anyone
> 
> Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Y U NO USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE!? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Feb 6, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Y U NO USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



because google translate translates vacuum cleaner from Dutch to English as dustsucker.
its useless.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 6, 2014)

Listening to Michael Jackson on Spotify! #GuysALegend #Truedat ?


----------



## Dims_Camper (Feb 6, 2014)

Viewing to this thread :v 

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Y U NO USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



coz it show to me the same word
stiil need it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

domini99 said:


> because google translate translates vacuum cleaner from Dutch to English as dustsucker.
> its useless.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



How is that useless? It's spot on. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## crisis13 (Feb 6, 2014)

increasing my number of posts!


----------



## Ace3dfx (Feb 6, 2014)

Reddit, and reading off it.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

Ace3dfx said:


> Reddit, and reading off it.

Click to collapse











crisis13 said:


> increasing my number of posts!

Click to collapse



see both these 2 trying to get 10 posts and me more than 1500

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

Installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my 4 friends PCs and BT5 RC3 on 2 PCs. I got a night shift today. I am in urgent need of a full cup of tea.:beer:

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## crisis13 (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> see both these 2 trying to get 10 posts and me more than 1500
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 6, 2014)

crisis13 said:


> :highfive:

Click to collapse



get another one 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## crisis13 (Feb 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> get another one
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I feel less guilty now that it's on the table.


----------



## hashmiakbar (Feb 6, 2014)

Checking out the Lumia jailbreak tool!!


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just started watching "12 Years A Slave"


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just went options evening...every one of my teachers wants me to take every subject as a GCSE...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

hashmiakbar said:


> Checking out the Lumia jailbreak tool!!

Click to collapse



You are getting 10 posts. Forget Lumia

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Blappy (Feb 6, 2014)

trying to install a rom...


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 6, 2014)

Blappy said:


> trying to install a rom...

Click to collapse



And getting 10 posts as a bonus.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 6, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Just went options evening...every one of my teachers wants me to take every subject as a GCSE...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well that's school I guess. Every teacher thinks about themselves, they pretend to care about their students but they really don't. (or is that just me thinking bitter? ) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 7, 2014)

Watching Karl Pilkington's The Moaning of Life

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my SGH-1337


----------



## Roxy (Feb 7, 2014)

I just received my N5 today... so I'm looking for a ROM atm. :3


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 7, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> Well that's school I guess. Every teacher thinks about themselves, they pretend to care about their students but they really don't. (or is that just me thinking bitter? )
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats just you being bitter! But now i dontknow what to take...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## s8freak (Feb 7, 2014)

Watching Kitchen Nightmares

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my SGH-1337


----------



## domini99 (Feb 7, 2014)

thinking... my parents asked my which next gen console i want.. but I'm not even sure if I actually want a new console, maybe i'd rather just get some upgrades for my pc.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> thinking... my parents asked my which next gen console i want.. but I'm not even sure if I actually want a new console, maybe i'd rather just get some upgrades for my pc.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



PS4 anyday

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## domini99 (Feb 7, 2014)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> PS4 anyday
> 
> Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation

Click to collapse



+1.
I don't think future isn't going to bring the xbone any good.
Well i'll see.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> +1.
> I don't think future isn't going to bring the xbone any good.
> Well i'll see.

Click to collapse



I agree with Shadow, PS4

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geratius (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm drinking coffee (yummy!) and reading some cool stories on the internet. Also preparing to play some games on my notebook. I haven't played on it for 2 months 0.0


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 7, 2014)

Drinking some beers, and listening to music.  :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## warface123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Geratius said:


> I'm drinking coffee (yummy!) and reading some cool stories on the internet. Also preparing to play some games on my notebook. I haven't played on it for 2 months 0.0

Click to collapse



No you want 10 posts :sly:

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## Geratius (Feb 7, 2014)

warface123 said:


> No you want 10 posts :sly:
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ofc I do! Coffee is finished, I got 10 posts, so...


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> thinking... my parents asked my which next gen console i want.. but I'm not even sure if I actually want a new console, maybe i'd rather just get some upgrades for my pc.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Getting a next gen console from your parents.  I'm so jealous.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rico25new (Feb 7, 2014)

Sleeping


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 7, 2014)

woooow i just get out 106 person out from one wifi!!!!!!!
using wifi kill .
but they banned me

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 7, 2014)

lars1216 said:


> Getting a next gen console from your parents.  I'm so jealous.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Im not that happy... i mean they're never home.
btw its not totally free. I have to partitially pay for it myself.

But they give me gadgets and stuff to keep me busy while they're working, but i don't want new console, i want to see my parents more


----------



## warface123 (Feb 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Im not that happy... i mean they're never home.
> btw its not totally free. I have to partitially pay for it myself.
> 
> But they give me gadgets and stuff to keep me busy while they're working, but i don't want new console, i want to see my parents more

Click to collapse



You should be happy that you even see your mom and dad. 
I only see my dad for like 6 weeks in 1 year.....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Im not that happy... i mean they're never home.
> btw its not totally free. I have to partitially pay for it myself.
> 
> But they give me gadgets and stuff to keep me busy while they're working, but i don't want new console, i want to see my parents more

Click to collapse











warface123 said:


> You should be happy that you even see your mom and dad.
> I only see my dad for like 6 weeks in 1 year.....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



woow guys , the same with my friend.
in 2 weeks can see his parents 2 days
i think that heart men.
sorry


Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## warface123 (Feb 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> woow guys , the same with my friend.
> in 2 weeks can see his parents 2 days
> i think that heart men.
> sorry
> ...

Click to collapse



You get used to it....
But still it sucks alot ;(.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 7, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Im not that happy... i mean they're never home.
> btw its not totally free. I have to partitially pay for it myself.
> 
> But they give me gadgets and stuff to keep me busy while they're working, but i don't want new console, i want to see my parents more

Click to collapse




warface123 said:


> You should be happy that you even see your mom and dad.
> I only see my dad for like 6 weeks in 1 year.....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What a pity....

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 8, 2014)

Stuck at work until 2pm!


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Watching winter olympics

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gunnarhaus (Feb 8, 2014)

Listening to Music with the Baby on my arm.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Im not that happy... i mean they're never home.
> btw its not totally free. I have to partitially pay for it myself.
> 
> But they give me gadgets and stuff to keep me busy while they're working, but i don't want new console, i want to see my parents more

Click to collapse



Well that does suck indeed. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## frendo87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Watching Batman Returns


----------



## domini99 (Feb 8, 2014)

someone asked me to update his iphone.
such a famn ****ing easy ****ty thing, yet itunes gives a security error and bricked the iphone.

goddamned apple how can you make stuff so ****ty it breaks by using it?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 8, 2014)

Bought this android tv stick and was so frustrated when it kept rebooting when launching xbmc. Little did I know the charger was 200mA. Why the hell does chargers of that kind even exist today? Now using a 2A charger and it works. :banghead:

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> someone asked me to update his iphone.
> such a famn ****ing easy ****ty thing, yet itunes gives a security error and bricked the iphone.
> 
> goddamned apple how can you make stuff so ****ty it breaks by using it?
> ...

Click to collapse



did you said that for him??
and, yes , the Apple is nothing .
man , i have advice for u , dont root - rom - jailbreak anything for anyone coz if it fail he will say that you did that for his phone.
so, it is just advice i take it for myself and im happy now

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

domini99 said:


> someone asked me to update his iphone.
> such a famn ****ing easy ****ty thing, yet itunes gives a security error and bricked the iphone.
> 
> goddamned apple how can you make stuff so ****ty it breaks by using it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats!!! For killing an iDevice.
If this would not have been Off Topic thread, I would have pressed Thanks button.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Feb 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> did you said that for him??
> and, yes , the Apple is nothing .
> man , i have advice for u , dont root - rom - jailbreak anything for anyone coz if it fail he will say that you did that for his phone.
> so, it is just advice i take it for myself and im happy now
> ...

Click to collapse



What? now English?
If i understand the part that is understandable,
why wouldn't I root my device? Its just the main reason why i'm having an Android device, to root and customize it.



hnkotnis said:


> Congrats!!! For killing an iDevice.
> If this would not have been Off Topic thread, I would have pressed Thanks button.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



I did it with pleasure


----------



## s8freak (Feb 8, 2014)

What he said was not to root or jail break some one else's device and I agree.

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my SGH-I337


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

s4freak said:


> What he said was not to root or jail break some one else's device and I agree.
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my SGH-I337

Click to collapse



yes , that what i said.
thanks for explain

you can root -rom- your devices ,but , dont do that for someone else.
coz if it fail he will say that you did that for him

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta love my gf, bacon for breakfast 

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## Rozza C (Feb 9, 2014)

Sitting in Liverpool FC's café, drinking a hot chocolate. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## curtst (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for a new ROM.  Think I'm in the wrong section :silly:


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

NodakRandall said:


> Watching dexter!

Click to collapse











curtst said:


> Looking for a new ROM.  Think I'm in the wrong section :silly:

Click to collapse



both of you trying to get 10 posts


Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> both of you trying to get 10 posts
> 
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, it is 
BTW, do you use Whatsapp?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes, it is
> BTW, do you use Whatsapp?
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> ...

Click to collapse



no, coz im restoring my galaxy mini every day

but i think i will use it when i get the galaxy s3-4 nexus 4-5 

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 9, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no, coz im restoring my galaxy mini every day
> 
> but i think i will use it when i get the galaxy s3-4 nexus 4-5
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Okey then....

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## MikiDora (Feb 9, 2014)

Listening to the awesome Bestof 2013 by la Detente Generale


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Okey then....
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok then i will give it to you my brother

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 9, 2014)

Smoking under range hood and listening to Smoke on the Water with full volume. Girlfriend out of town... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 9, 2014)

Getting ready to go asleep... Zzzz


----------



## Syntaxer (Feb 10, 2014)

Playing Flappy Bird


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 10, 2014)

Getting ready to go to hell school

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 10, 2014)

Syntaxer said:


> Playing Flappy Bird

Click to collapse



It is coming down from Play Store: Flapping Bird Developer.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Feb 10, 2014)

Syntaxer said:


> Playing Flappy Bird

Click to collapse








:sly:

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

eating XD

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

it is my 1600 posts.
congratz. to me

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> eating XD
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet...

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Wroleader (Feb 10, 2014)

Doing a little hardware mod; raising the keys on a Samsung Captivate Glide


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> eating XD
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now it is

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## edujancker (Feb 10, 2014)

i´m watching tv


----------



## warface123 (Feb 10, 2014)

edujancker said:


> i´m watching tv

Click to collapse



No. You want the 10 post .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## edujancker (Feb 10, 2014)

warface123 said:


> No. You want the 10 post .
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes, of course, too

jajajaja

:silly:


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 10, 2014)

Watching a new episode of Walking Dead.


----------



## Syntaxer (Feb 11, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> It is coming down from Play Store: Flapping Bird Developer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Try this one 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mistygames.butterfly

Odesláno z mého Nexus 5 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## patriotaki (Feb 11, 2014)

in the class learning greek.. and watching series on xmbc ; p

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soryuu (Feb 11, 2014)

Composing some music...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 11, 2014)

At work multitasking on my phone, FB, XDA etc...


----------



## spookyman15 (Feb 11, 2014)

Killing some time before going to class

and listening music from 8tracks


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

kentaqa said:


> work, work, and work

Click to collapse











shvrentz said:


> Drinking a coffee
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xoom 3G utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse











kentaqa said:


> I do not know

Click to collapse











spookyman15 said:


> Killing some time before going to class
> 
> and listening music from 8tracks

Click to collapse



all of you trying to get 10 posts
i catched all of you

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 11, 2014)

Trying to get 10 posts. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shvrentz (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> all of you trying to get 10 posts
> i catched all of you
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Touché man


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

shvrentz said:


> Touché man

Click to collapse



what that mean

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 11, 2014)

*ok*

Preparing for exams.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> Preparing for exams.

Click to collapse



good luck

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

kentaqa said:


> I do not know

Click to collapse



You seem to suffer from short term memory loss.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## s8freak (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> eating XD
> 
> Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hah I'm 14 away from 4,000 in a little over a year. Woohoo

"All we know is...He's called the Stig"
Sent from my SGH-I337


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Hah I'm 14 away from 4,000 in a little over a year. Woohoo
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig"
> Sent from my SGH-I337

Click to collapse



but me from September
and you from January
that it is

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> but me from September
> and you from January
> that it is
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yep but I have 2,400 more LOL??? I think we post a lot yes???

"All we know is...He's called the Stig"
Sent from my SGH-I337


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Yep but I have 2,400 more LOL??? I think we post a lot yes???
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig"
> Sent from my SGH-I337

Click to collapse



yes we do man.
can you see what number posts i have per day?
and what you have

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> yes we do man.
> can you see what number posts i have per day?
> and what you have
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



No but I spend a lot of time on XDA ??

"All we know is...He's called the Stig"
Sent from my SGH-I337


----------



## spookyman15 (Feb 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> all of you trying to get 10 posts
> i catched all of you
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah! And eventually I got :laugh:


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

s4freak said:


> No but I spend a lot of time on XDA ??
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig"
> Sent from my SGH-I337

Click to collapse



ok
the same here
.






spookyman15 said:


> Yeah! And eventually I got :laugh:

Click to collapse



congratz.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## ph0ph0 (Feb 11, 2014)

reading :victory:


----------



## tacotester1 (Feb 11, 2014)

petting this dog :good:


----------



## Roxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Listing my iPhone 5 on ebay... lol.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Roxy said:


> Listing my iPhone 5 on ebay... lol.

Click to collapse



Do it with flappy bird installed


----------



## s8freak (Feb 12, 2014)

Watching the Olympics

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2014)

thedudejdog said:


> Trying to get 10 posts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



those people trying to get their 10 posts are so stupid, they just loudly post it knowing its against the rules  

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------

i want to create a map for a game, preferably a Team Deathmatch map, but i can't decide whether to use CryENGINE or Unreal Engine..
Both are very nice.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## s8freak (Feb 12, 2014)

Still watching the Olympics

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 12, 2014)

Adding init.d enabler to my Toolkit for Galaxy y


----------



## xvir (Feb 12, 2014)

Still watching House MD and modding my new PS6 .. and somebody delete my previous post without reason


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 12, 2014)

xvir said:


> Still watching House MD and modding my new PS6 .. and somebody delete my previous post without reason

Click to collapse



It is moderators.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## xvir (Feb 12, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> It is moderators.
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i understand who .. but dont understand why ..


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2014)

xvir said:


> i understand who .. but dont understand why ..

Click to collapse



because you are not supposed to gain your 10 posts in offtopic.

thats why mods are removing your posts.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## dmeth (Feb 12, 2014)

Playing league of legends and trying to figure out how to safely root my ellipsis 7 tablet

Sent from my QMV7A using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

domini99 said:


> because you are not supposed to gain your 10 posts in offtopic.
> 
> thats why mods are removing your posts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they will never understand
welcome back , u wasn't here for more than 2 weeks

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> they will never understand
> welcome back , u wasn't here for more than 2 weeks
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



eeehh..
I've been here all time? 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## panpjp (Feb 12, 2014)

Just finished eating a Magnum ice cream (NOT THE .44 MAGNUM BECAUSE THAT IS NOT DELICIOUS TASTES LIKE LEAD) 

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

domini99 said:


> eeehh..
> I've been here all time?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



BtW hello

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## shvrentz (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm sitting on the toilet :sly:


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

shvrentz said:


> I'm sitting on the toilet :sly:

Click to collapse



i think there are people will not believe until you send pic.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## projeto56 (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i think there are people will not believe until you send pic.
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Everytime I check this thread I'm exactly like him. 

And I bet a lot of you guys are also doing it. Hahahahahaha

Enviado de meu GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ste_J (Feb 12, 2014)

Hosting a conference call and supposed to be talking people through a new application demo. Have let the developers run wild with the audience......
Must sort out this boredom threshold!


----------



## Marvis21 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sitting in the office and working on some buildingside stuff on CAD.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

Ste_J said:


> Hosting a conference call and supposed to be talking people through a new application demo. Have let the developers run wild with the audience......
> Must sort out this boredom threshold!

Click to collapse











Marvis21 said:


> Sitting in the office and working on some buildingside stuff on CAD.

Click to collapse



no, you 2 trying just to get 10 posts
damnit i lovr to catch these people

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Marvis21 (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no, you 2 trying just to get 10 posts
> damnit i lovr to catch these people
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



An that's the reason for having 2 thanks after 6 posts in 2 days?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

Marvis21 said:


> An that's the reason for having 2 thanks after 6 posts in 2 days?

Click to collapse



banned coz 2 thanks dont mean anything
and i think you get it by another account

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Marvis21 (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted
...your mind is free, think what you want...


----------



## pball52998 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sitting in my bed waiting for da now ._._._._._._._.

Sent from my Resound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

Marvis21 said:


> deleted
> ...your mind is free, think what you want...

Click to collapse



"thanks i free" yes it is. think what you want

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## jayk32 (Feb 12, 2014)

Channel surfing looking for something to watch, whilst browsing through XDA.


----------



## warface123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Having a cold fever. Had sported today and had a heart beat of around  180-190.  I know its not healthy....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## panpjp (Feb 13, 2014)

@ school sports day. Weather is horrible.

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 13, 2014)

Redditing like a boss 

Sent from my XT1031 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Roxy (Feb 13, 2014)

Playing bravely default on 3DS ~


----------



## domini99 (Feb 13, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Having a cold fever. Had sported today and had a heart beat of around  180-190.  I know its not healthy....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



get well soon!
im trying to make my way into the classroom, through moshpit level 9000

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## thalada (Feb 13, 2014)

Watching movie on my xZ1  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 13, 2014)

get will soon man.
good luck.
im downgrading from kk to jb

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




warface123 said:


> Having a cold fever. Had sported today and had a heart beat of around  180-190.  I know its not healthy....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

Playing with my remote controlled helicopter. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Ste_J (Feb 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no, you 2 trying just to get 10 posts
> damnit i lovr to catch these people
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Fair cop. Yes I was working towards 10 posts although I was also on a call as per the thread "what are you doing" 

And what better way of building posts by adding to the friendly threads on XDA. Right now as an example I am wallpapering my bedroom and I have 10 posts

I am also watching the olympics


----------



## eatsleep (Feb 13, 2014)

*Maths!*

I am currently doing maths right now!!!


----------



## warface123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Installing Windows 7 on a old Laptop.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 13, 2014)

Trying to build omni ROM for moto G

Sent From My Moto G


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Installing Windows 7 on a old Laptop.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



are you the aame warface
if yes , are you good now.
im playing css

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 14, 2014)

Anticipating this thread's demise

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 14, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Anticipating this thread's demise
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't encourage dem mods 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 14, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Don't encourage dem mods
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



It's not like they need encouraging

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Feb 14, 2014)

Watching Olympics! 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## warface123 (Feb 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> are you the aame warface
> if yes , are you good now.
> im playing css
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



i dont understand it completely sir..
BTW these are the laptop specs.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

warface123 said:


> i dont understand it completely sir..
> BTW these are the laptop specs.

Click to collapse



im drinking coka kola
i mean you were in hospital.
are better now
that was the question

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## warface123 (Feb 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> im drinking coka kola
> i mean you were in hospital.
> are better now
> that was the question
> ...

Click to collapse



Im still not better. Not even close to it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

warface123 said:


> Im still not better. Not even close to it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



so sad sir.
hope you get better soon

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## warface123 (Feb 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> so sad sir.
> hope you get better soon
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Thx man! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## TheDougTechCrew (Feb 15, 2014)

Testing the stability of my ROM setup.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> no , you are trying to get 10posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, I want to help others when I wasn't able to get help.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 15, 2014)

Playing pool in the Elks club with @Quasimodem

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Feb 15, 2014)

Playing Warcraft III: Frozen Throne With Garena On Computer Shop.
..

Sent from my SHV-E160L using Tapatalk


----------



## androvista (Feb 15, 2014)

It's raining in Mumbai can't believe... In Feb

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

androvista said:


> It's raining in Mumbai can't believe... In Feb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



woooow here in Romania it is so sunny.
im just get up now

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 15, 2014)

androvista said:


> It's raining in Mumbai can't believe... In Feb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Really? Here in Sangli everything is normal.But yesterday there were  black clouds.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## domini99 (Feb 15, 2014)

installing windows 8.1 to my old laptop, so my sister can use it

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## warface123 (Feb 15, 2014)

domini99 said:


> installing windows 8.1 to my old laptop, so my sister can use it
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



Goodluck sir .
I'm Mxing a song


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 15, 2014)

*ahh*

Nothing xD


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 15, 2014)

Watching Bar Rescue  

Commotio


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 15, 2014)

Relaxing..... all homeworks are done 

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

Daytona 500

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 15, 2014)

im watching the movie "Cast Away"
daaammn this movie really works on my emotional side.

My friends may know i'm not only the battlefield/gta playing person, but im also an extremely emotional person, im easily made crying by movies.

am i the only one around here??

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## warface123 (Feb 15, 2014)

domini99 said:


> im watching the movie "Cast Away"
> daaammn this movie really works on my emotional side.
> 
> My friends may know i'm not only the battlefield/gta playing person, but im also an extremely emotional person, im easily made crying by movies.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. Me too

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

me in movies no. but in some times when see pic. on real life like kills and others

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## TheDougTechCrew (Feb 15, 2014)

Wondering what device should I get because I have no AWS HSPA.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Music. I should be sleeping already though..... its now 2:00 AM in the morning

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2014)

Watching Olympics

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## apandaco (Feb 16, 2014)

Reading xda from my bed


----------



## domini99 (Feb 16, 2014)

apandaco said:


> Reading xda from my bed

Click to collapse



no you're not you're trying to get 10 posts.

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 16, 2014)

Just woke up. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

domini99 said:


> no you're not you're trying to get 10 posts.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_

Click to collapse



You too

i just made my first router

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 16, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> You too
> 
> i just made my first router
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Made?  how?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Daytona 500
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let me correct myself - one of the more minor races before the Daytona 500.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Made?  how?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



this is it

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 16, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> this is it
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## jpisini (Feb 16, 2014)

Just finished shoveling

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



it is great.
i know that.
mersi mersi thanks you can set now

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## pball52998 (Feb 16, 2014)

jpisini said:


> Just finished shoveling
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Was it heart attack snow? Xp

Sent from my Resound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## TheDougTechCrew (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone else get scared when they see someone else with the same phone they have and it has a cracked screen? It makes me scared of how easily it was broken.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfiniteRecall (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm procrastinating which I'm going to regret.


----------



## veeman (Feb 17, 2014)

InfiniteRecall said:


> I'm procrastinating which I'm going to regret.

Click to collapse



My whole life in a nutshell  :crying:

All the fun now; all the pain later


----------



## pball52998 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is anyone afraid of rebooting your device? Serious question lol 

Sent from my Rezound using xda-developers app. CyanogenMod 11. S-off


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Feb 17, 2014)

pball52998 said:


> Is anyone afraid of rebooting your device? Serious question lol
> 
> Sent from my Rezound using xda-developers app. CyanogenMod 11. S-off

Click to collapse



Haha. 

Nice one.

Btw am travelling now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm closing another pointless thread in OT 

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------

